# Germany - Some photos every few days



## Kame

I think it's time to start a very own section for these threads. 

As the title says, I'm too lazy to post a new photo every day. On the other hand you'll get 2 or 3 pictures on another day maybe. 

Everybody else should feel free to post pictures of Germany whenever he/she wants. ONE picture per post, please.

Last but not least: Non of the pictures will be taken by me. The source will be shown below the pic.

Here's a map showing the administrative divisions of Germany. States, government districts, districts and district-free towns.









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...ive_divisions_(+districts)_-_de_-_colored.svg

Now let me start with the beautiful town of *Cochem*:









fotocommunity


----------



## hmueller

Hi Guys,
I go on with another nice place.
The "Hintersee" is Lake in the south east of Bavaria:


----------



## ØlandDK

some nice pics - we all know that Germany is a magnificant country.


----------



## TohrAlkimista

ØlandDK said:


> we all know that Germany is a magnificant country.


I agree. So the expectations for this 3d are high. :yes:


----------



## Isek

My place of birth


----------



## ØlandDK

I'll help you out here and show the part of Germany that I know the best:

Sylt








picture bu _nr 22_ from flickr.com

St. Peter-Ording








picture bu _Gerrit Tobias_ from flickr.com

Helgoland








picture bu _Tom aud Do_ from flickr.com


----------



## tk780

Vineyards in Baden-Württemberg, Hesse and Rhineland-Palatinate


----------



## Isek

Danube, Donau


----------



## erbse

It was about time for a Deutsch derivate eh 

But could we please limit it to *ONE picture in every post*?
And some additional information or at least a Wiki-link or something else on top as well...
Otherwise I see this going to be one big mess.


----------



## Isek

Hambach:































WIKI


----------



## Kame

Thanks everybody for the pictures!

The mod spoke. I'm gonna add the one-picture rule.


----------



## ØlandDK

This is Ragnarök now...nobody can stop this madness...there will be 100's of pics in this thread by tomorrow...:uh:


----------



## Isek

Königssee:






















WIKI


----------



## Pølser Hawkins III

Zastlerhütte near Feldberg, Black Forrest:


----------



## Pølser Hawkins III

Seebuck and Feldberg, Black Forrest:


----------



## Tannenschnaps

Miltenberg (also called Mildebersch sometimes):


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

WOW!! Das ist gut!!!


----------



## erbse

Bragger, you! Take this, my lovely hometown:

Neubrandenburg, in the state of Mecklenburg-Vorpommern in the wild North-East.









Gerhard Rosenfeld, foto-community


----------



## hmueller

*Hohenschwangau Castle*

*Hohenschwangau Castle*
Hohenschwangau is a village in the municipality of Schwangau, Ostallgäu district, Bavaria, Germany.

It is located between Schloss Neuschwanstein and Schloss Hohenschwangau and is visited by about 2 million people annually, where they start tours to the former royal palaces. The town is dominated by car parks, restaurants, guesthouses, hotels and souvenir shops.

Hohenschwangau is bordered by the Alpsee in the West.


----------



## Kampflamm

Saarschleife


----------



## ØlandDK

Okay I will be the first to post the best of Germany!!! 

*Schloß Neuschwanstein*


----------



## Kampflamm

Frozen Königssee in Bavaria


----------



## ØlandDK

Amazing picture kampflamm


----------



## Isek

Hiddensee:




















WIKI


----------



## mafic

amazing country!


----------



## OtAkAw

Germany has such diverse geographical landscapes. Amazing photos of this amazing country!


----------



## Tysklandsplikt

Wunderschön! 
Deutschland ist number Eins! kay:


----------



## hmueller

Rügen (german island in the north-east)


----------



## Pølser Hawkins III

Rheingau in the fog:


----------



## Pølser Hawkins III

Nürburg and Nürburgring:










Nürburgring-Nordschleife, Wehrseifen:










Nordschleife:


----------



## Kampflamm

Lichtenstein Castle


----------



## Kampflamm

Hintersee, Bavaria


----------



## Kampflamm

Hohenzollern Castle (2 for the price of 1), Swabia


----------



## Kampflamm

Sächsische Schweiz (Saxon Switzerland)


----------



## Kampflamm

Coastline of Mecklenburg-Vorpommern (Baltic Sea)


----------



## Pølser Hawkins III

Main valley with Engelberg monastery:


----------



## Kampflamm

Germany's architectural diversity:

Lübeck (northern Germany)










Bautzen (eastern Germany)










Wernigerode (central Germany)


----------



## Pølser Hawkins III

Lüneburger Heide / Lueneburg Heath:


----------



## Kampflamm

Neues Palais, Potsdam


----------



## Isek

Walhalla, hall of fame




















WIKI


----------



## Mercedes S600

Toll!

Münster, meine alte Heimat. *schnief*


----------



## Pølser Hawkins III

Rottweil (Southwest Germany), traditional street carnival:


----------



## Isek

Hamburg-Blankenese










WIKI


----------



## Tysklandsplikt

Germany rules so much it´s EVEN funny! :banana:


----------



## Tysklandsplikt

Mercedes S600 said:


> Toll!
> 
> Münster, meine alte Heimat. *schnief*


Then I surely do hope that you know Alphaville!
One of the best bands ever!










"Forever Young":

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=n7CuJ8cR9sg

"Big In Japan":

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=mXPUkrz7Uow


----------



## Isek

Isar Valley


----------



## Kampflamm

Befreiungshalle (Liberation Hall), Bavaria


----------



## Isek

Viktualienmarkt, Munchen:










WIKI


----------



## Pølser Hawkins III

Beim Lesen von "Tölzer Kasladen" dachte ich zuerst, der Türk' hat jetzt auch schon das Münchner Herz annektiert.

Gerberau, Freiburg im Breisgau:


----------



## erbse

Something from my region again, next to Neubrandenburg: *Burg Stargard*

Stargard castle is considered to be the oldest preserved secular building in Northern Germany - it's the northernmost 'Höhenburg' as well. Founded in 1236 by the Brandenburg margraves, it served them as fortress as well as residence.
The still impressive brick colossus, however, fell in 1299 together with the Stargard land to Mecklenburg by marriage. Located on one of the seven hills surrounding the town, from the 38 metre high castle donjon, a view of 30 kilometres far into the picturesque countryside can be offered.
At the knightly guesthouse and at the castle museum, stories are told about the last Mecklenburg witch trial, which allegedly took place here in 1726. The torture wasn't officially abolished until 1769.


----------



## friedemann

Dresden-Striesen


----------



## friedemann

another part of Dresden


----------



## friedemann




----------



## erbse

Reduce it to *ONE pic per post* please. Thanks.


----------



## friedemann

the so called Zwinger


----------



## friedemann




----------



## friedemann

that's the Frauenkirche, a big church


----------



## friedemann

the orthodox church


----------



## friedemann

the tobacco factory, today it's used as a office building


----------



## friedemann




----------



## George W. Bush

Kame said:


> ^^ One pic per post...


Why? If multiple postings a day by the same person are ok then one may as well group several images in a single posting, which makes even more sense if they show the same region.


----------



## Kampflamm

The law is the law.


----------



## frank hannover

Thank you for all those quality pics , my friends.  I am allowed to have some wishes in pics?

OK , this ones I would lie to see :
- Schwetzingen , Schlosspark ( near Heidelberg )
- Herrenhäuser Gärten , Hanover
- Enghlish Garden , Munich
- Hamburg Port aerial 
- Stiftsruine , Bad Hersfeld


----------



## Halabalooza

Kampflamm said:


> The law is the law.


?? 
this is General Photography,
just because every1 decided to do a "photo a day" thread doesnt make this whole thing like that. the title for this thread doesnt even say 1 photo a day so more than 1 pic a day is just fine!


----------



## ØlandDK

^^
But the guy who made the thread wrote in another post that there should only be one picture per post...!!!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18506911&postcount=9

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18507222&postcount=11


----------



## Federicoft

One pic per post means no endless pages with tons of pics which take hours to load and no one see them. Much better to keep it tidy.


----------



## erbse

^ Exactly. So let's stop the blah now and go on with pics.

*Saxon Switzerland* - little panoramic view of the Bastei rock formation


----------



## ØlandDK

*Trier - Porta ******


----------



## Kampflamm

Market Square, Trier


----------



## Tysklandsplikt




----------



## Tysklandsplikt

Perfect view towards Alexander Platz from Siegessäule! :eek2:


----------



## Max BGF

*Schwetzingen, Schlosspark*



frank hannover said:


> I am allowed to have some wishes in pics?
> 
> - Schwetzingen , Schlosspark ( near Heidelberg )












More pics


----------



## Isek

Hallertau, biggest hop-planting area in the world






















WIKI


----------



## Isek

^^^ 

this is what i really love! nothing spectacular, but this landscape is for me like some cordial friendship...


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

*Spreewald*


----------



## Isek

Thai Temple in Munich


----------



## Isek

A Chinese Tower combined beergarden in Munich


----------



## Patrick

Can't see the last pics, Isek. fc doesn't allow hotlinks.
here are the links for viewing these pics:
http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/display/10443498
http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/display/7142686
http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/display/3201197

Skyline of Essen


----------



## Max BGF

Patrick said:


> Skyline of Essen


Thx, great Pic resp. found, Patrick


----------



## pflo777

Schneeberg, Erzgebirge.


----------



## friedemann

another Hundertwasser


----------



## friedemann

a kindergarten from Hundertwasser in Frankfurt


----------



## pflo777

brothejr said:


> That locomotive shot is sweet, is it actually being used for regular transport or is it just a history train being used for tourists?



its regular transport.

The so called "Harzer Schmalspurbahn", or "Harz-narrow-gauge Railway" in English

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harzer_Schmalspurbahnen


----------



## friedemann




----------



## friedemann

the Hamburger Hafen:


----------



## friedemann

the Hafencity


----------



## friedemann




----------



## friedemann

the port


----------



## friedemann




----------



## friedemann




----------



## friedemann




----------



## friedemann




----------



## friedemann




----------



## neorion

Wow, very impressive architecture throughout. The Zwinger Palace in Dresden in particular is very impressive. 

Keep it up!! :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm

Hamburg


----------



## Patrick

Monreal, Eifel


----------



## Patrick

Bernkastel-Kues, Mosel Valley


----------



## Patrick

Rüdesheim, Rhine Valley


----------



## Patrick

Herschbach, Westerwald, from out of my window


----------



## Patrick

Linz am Rhein


----------



## Patrick

Unkel am Rhein


----------



## Patrick

Winningen, Mosel Valley


----------



## Patrick

Brühl (Rheinland)


----------



## Isek

Once again - tempel in Germany


----------



## Isek

even more... buddhist temple


----------



## Isek

even more tempel: Nepal Buddhistic Tempel


----------



## MPOWER

Great Pic!


----------



## Isek

^^

yeah, that's a freaking pic! hamburg simply kicks ass.


----------



## Kampflamm

Wiesbaden, capital of Hessen


----------



## Kame

*Lübeck* again:


fotocommunity


----------



## Isek

If there is Wiesbaden - then there must be Mainz!


----------



## SpartaRoolz

Great photos here. Seeing these does however make me want to move out of the US. I love all the old cities and style.


----------



## Kampflamm

Department store in Düsseldorf


----------



## TohrAlkimista

*Der Berliner Fernsehturm*








​


----------



## Kampflamm

Völkerschlachtdenkmal Leipzig


----------



## brothejr

Great shots so far! I like that last one with the two carved knights!


----------



## TohrAlkimista

*(around) Alexander Platz - Berlin
*


----------



## erbse

Kampflamm said:


> Department store in Düsseldorf


While we're at it...

The *Art Nouveau department store in Görlitz* (Kaufhaus Karstadt, built in 1912).
Probably the most beautiful store in one of the greatest German cities (which wasn't bombed during WW2)!


----------



## TohrAlkimista

Amazing! The roof resembles the one of the former La Rinascente dep store, before the war, in Milan.


----------



## thun

Let's go back to the very South:

*Breitachklamm* near Oberstorf in the Allgäu region is Europe's deepest gorge (120m).










(All pics from fotocommunity.de


----------



## friedemann




----------



## dklicious.

*Hannover*


----------



## friedemann

Neuschwanstein (South Bavaria)


----------



## friedemann

more Alps; the mountains in the background belong already to Austria


----------



## friedemann

the Schluchsee; Black Forest; south west of Germany


----------



## Kame

Bundesverwaltungsgericht in *Leipzig*:









fotocommunity


----------



## Isek

^^
very similar building:









Justizpalast, Munchen


----------



## Kampflamm

Stalinism meets traditional brick architecture in Rostock (couldn't really find a better pic)


----------



## Isek

hmmm.. reminds me of this:









TU-Braunschweig


----------



## Kame

*Bremen*









flickr


----------



## erbse

*Bernkastel-Kues* - market place at night.
BK's a fantastic town at the Moselle River, offering quite a lot to see (loads of castles around the area, beautiful landscape, timbered and baroque houses and so on).


----------



## erbse

*Leipzig* - Mädlerpassage with entrance to one of world's finest restaurant, Auerbachs Keller, to the left.
The sculpture is the evil 'Mephisto' of Goethe's tragedy Faust - Auerbachs Keller played an important role in that work.


----------



## EszettRocks

Hackesche Höfe, Berlin


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

The Rose Garden of Bamberg/Bavaria


Bamberg: Rosengarten der Neuen Residenz von zug55 auf Flickr


----------



## Kame

*Hamburg* again









flickr


----------



## Pølser Hawkins III

Wetzlar (Hesse):


----------



## Kampflamm

Brandenburg Gate, center of the
universe and the united Europe! :banana:


----------



## erbse

How I miss that special Swedish spirit in such moments et:


----------



## Kampflamm




----------



## friedemann

skyline of Essen, Rhine-Rhur area


----------



## Kame

*Lüneburger Heide (Lüneburg Heath)*









fotocommunity


----------



## Isek

Wood-Roller-Coaster at "Heider-Park" 




















WIKI


----------



## EszettRocks

Burgplatz in Braunschweig, Lower Saxony


----------



## Isek

Classic LosAngeles-panoramic view:


----------



## friedemann

that's in Hessen, middle Germany


----------



## friedemann

more Hessen


----------



## friedemann

Duisburg, in the Rhur area


----------



## friedemann

a steel production plant in Duisburg. 








The Ruhr area was formerly the industrial hub in Germany, as steel was very essential for the economy. But it has lost its importance in favour of Munich, Frankfurt and Stuttgart where nowadays the key industries are settled.


----------



## friedemann




----------



## Darryl

friedemann said:


>


This photo is phenomenally beautiful! I went to school near here in Reutlingen. Hohenzollern Castle is one of my favorites. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## friedemann

> This photo is phenomenally beautiful! I went to school near here in Reutlingen. Hohenzollern Castle is one of my favorites. Thanks for posting it.


interesting...I come from Balingen!


----------



## Isek

Wartburg, near Eisenach












WIKI


----------



## friedemann

Allianz Arena, Munich


----------



## friedemann




----------



## friedemann




----------



## Kame

*Hallig Hooge*









fotocommunity


----------



## erbse

*Frankfurt* - The SkyArena festival during world cup 2006


----------



## Kampflamm

Cologne, straight up in yo face


----------



## erbse

SkyArena again


----------



## erbse

SkyArena Frankfurt


----------



## Isek

S-Bhf Hackescher Markt, Berlin


----------



## Isek

Museumsinsel, Berlin


----------



## Kame

*Erfurt*









fotocommuntity


----------



## Isek

Mainz, part of Rhine-Main Metro (pop. 5mio)


----------



## erbse

*Sylt* - the biggest island in the German North Sea


----------



## erbse

*Friedrichstadt* - a neat town in the state of Schleswig Holstein (Northern Germany),
not far away from the North Sea coast as well.


----------



## erbse

Still Northern Germany - yeah, I'm a local hero :colgate:

*Hamburg* - the historical quayside of Jungfernstieg, a pretty expansive place for shopping at the inner Alster lake.
These curbs are made for walking!


----------



## erbse

*Hamburg* again - this is a room of the city hall, the so-called 'Ratsstube' (the senate sits there)


----------



## Thorgeirr

erbsenzaehler said:


> SkyArena again


BLADE RUNNER!


----------



## Thorgeirr

Isek said:


> Walhalla, hall of fame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WIKI


Walhalla indeed. Beautiful pics...


----------



## Isek

^^

inside Walhalla


----------



## Kame

The *Harzer Schmalspurbahn*









fotocommunity


----------



## EszettRocks

Marktplatz (Market Square) in Karlsruhe, Baden-Württemberg with the Evangelical City Church and the Karlsruher Pyramide.


----------



## Thorgeirr

Isek said:


> ^^
> 
> inside Walhalla


Oh, thank GOD that this wasnt bombed.


----------



## Tiaren

Probably Germany's most beautiful skyline:

Dresden "Canaletto-View"


----------



## lifestyle032

Leibniz Universität Hannover / Leibniz University of Hanover









by Christian Paulus @ www.fotocommunity.de


----------



## Isek

Germany - land of water treatment plants


----------



## Kampflamm

flickr


----------



## Isek

Navy Memorial, Laboe











WIKI


----------



## erbse

*Rothenburg* (Bavaria)

One of the most picturesque towns around for sure. I've been to it many times and don't get rid of its charme (despite the increasing loads of tourists).
It's not an open-air museum thou, about 11'000 people are living there and you won't find only souvenir shops and stuff. And it's not just medieval - outside the town wall, there are some impressive 19th century mansions e.g.
But there isn't a single 'modern' building in the old town (aerial view)!

What you see here is the 'Markus gate' (Markustor) - there are several of such gates inside the city and at the wall surrounding it.


----------



## friedemann

a village in south Bavaria


----------



## erbse

Also *Rothenburg*, the 'baroque face' (market place)


----------



## friedemann

Frankfurt - Westhafen


----------



## friedemann

Düsseldorf - Medienhafen


----------



## friedemann

Düsseldorf (North-Rhine Westphalia)


----------



## friedemann

Frankfurt Westhafen


----------



## friedemann

Frankfurt Westhafen


----------



## Rizzato

Awesome.. who designed these crazy buildings in Dusseldorf?
these pictures are great, the rich colors in the countryside is amazing.


----------



## friedemann

more Frankfurt


----------



## friedemann




----------



## friedemann

> Awesome.. who designed these crazy buildings in Dusseldorf?


I only now that the following cluster is designed by Frank Gehry, the others I don't know.


----------



## friedemann

a residential area in Pforzheim, on the edge of the Black Forest


----------



## friedemann




----------



## erbse

Should be enough for today, friedemann 



Rizzato said:


> Awesome.. who designed these crazy buildings in Dusseldorf?
> these pictures are great, the rich colors in the countryside is amazing.


They're designed by Frank Gehry (famous for the Guggenheim museum in Bilbao - since then, he mainly imitated its style). 
You can get more information 'bout the Medienhafen at Wiki 

For some more (rather professional) photos, click here.


----------



## friedemann

Grüne Zitadelle, Magdeburg


----------



## friedemann




----------



## lifestyle032

Hannover:
..........................Nord LB................New Town Hall.............


----------



## ZZ-II

cool pics guys kay:


----------



## Kame

As modern architecture seems to be today's topic: These are *Munich's* Highlight Towers









fotocommunity


----------



## Zabonz

Germany is sooooooooooooo underrated (except those hundretwassers buildings, i really hate them)


----------



## dklicious.

...and an important economical center.

*Frankfurt/Main*








flickr

By the way: 500th post in this thread. Let's continue showing our great country to the world
and keep up the good photo quality.


----------



## malud

Kassel


----------



## Isek

Street in Freiburg an eco-city in the south west (big university hub for solar industries and research)


----------



## Patrick

churches in trier:

left: church of our lady
center: st. gangolf
right: the cathedral


----------



## Patrick

industrial monument grube georg, willroth/westerwald


----------



## Patrick

Atta Cavern, Attendorn/Sauerland









Crystal Cavern in Kubach near Weilburg/Lahn


----------



## Patrick

Großer Zapfenstreich


----------



## Patrick

public screen in frankfurt during world cup


----------



## Patrick

man made salt mountain, its top is 530m above sea level and 200m above the surrounding landscape, in Thuringia. All the useless salt garbage from the neighbored salt mines is being mounted up here.
Nicknames: Monte Kali, Kalimandscharo


----------



## Kampflamm

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/80/267302134_ac0346b03f_b.jpg

That picture hurts my eyes. Some people shouldn't be allowed to make HDR shots.


----------



## TohrAlkimista

*Frankfurt* - the so-called "piece of cake", MMK (Museum für Moderne Kunst), with the downtown on the (right) background.


----------



## friedemann

the Speicherstadt in Hamburg


----------



## friedemann

The houses of the Speicherstadt were formerly used as storehouses for coffee, tea and spices.
Nowadays there are lots of museums and expositions in the Speicherstadt.


----------



## friedemann

Walchensee, south Bavaria


----------



## friedemann




----------



## friedemann

Mt. Watzmann, german Alps, Bavaria


----------



## Kame

friedemann said:


> http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1152/1021349594_a03d7da698_b.jpg


Wow, I love this one!


*Magdeburg Water Bridge* - Mittellandkanal meets Elbe









fotocommunity


----------



## Isek

Monte Kaolino, summer skiing


----------



## friedemann

how crazy! boarding on salt!


----------



## friedemann

ski hall in Bottrop, Rhine-Ruhr area


----------



## friedemann




----------



## friedemann




----------



## friedemann




----------



## friedemann




----------



## EszettRocks

Bruchsal palace scenery, Baden-Württemberg


----------



## EszettRocks

Landshut, Bavaria:


----------



## EszettRocks

Christmas street in Landshut


----------



## Tuytert

Ich liebe Deutschland! Das sind ja wunderschöne Bilder.


----------



## fettekatz

Kampflamm said:


> Rügen, Jagdschloss Granitz


... the stairway inside that tower is just insane, trust me


----------



## erbse

You mean... That staircase? 










It's insane, agreed. Some years ago I went downstairs with my girlfriend and she got sick of it... She doesn't like curved stairways anyway :crazy:


----------



## fettekatz

erbsenzaehler said:


> You mean... That staircase?
> 
> http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/9374/2836360iz2.jpg
> 
> It's insane, agreed. Some years ago I went downstairs with my girlfriend and she got sick of it... She doesn't like curved stairways anyway :crazy:


yes, that stairs.
strange thing is, a few years ago I got sick when I was there with my (now ex-) bf... :nuts:


----------



## dklicious.

Maybe you two know each other then. :lol:


Now you've seen a lot of nature and landscape pictures. Let's look at 
Germany's street life. The following picture is a street scenery in Munich during Christmas time. 









flickr


----------



## dklicious.

*Hamburg* - Germany's second biggest city with 1,8 million inhabitants.


----------



## Kampflamm

^^ Already posted.


----------



## TohrAlkimista

What's exactly that electric-blue (a neon!?) lamp at the top of a lot of roofs?


----------



## Kampflamm

I think that was some sort of installation for the world cup.

http://english.blue-goal.de/


----------



## TohrAlkimista

Cool! But I guess they have been removed. 

P.S. The pic is too clear, that's the sly aid of photoshop.


----------



## Isek

Summer in 'Englischer Garten', Munich


----------



## Isek

more summer pics shot in Munich


----------



## Isek

and more...


----------



## friedemann

Universum Science Center, Bremen


----------



## hmueller

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> I'm really impressed by the size of the train yard and of Frankfurt Airport...by the way, the airport seems to be bigger than the city itself!!!


Yeah you are right. Just look at this picture. the airport looks really big in comparison to the downtown city.


----------



## neorion

Patrick said:


> @neorion: you're right, it's russian orthodoxe. this chapel has been built in 1899.


 :cheers:


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

View over WORMS (Rhineland - Palatinate)
Worms is located on the west bank of the Rhine River in between the cities of Ludwigshafen and Mainz.


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

The Kaiserdom (Cathedral of Worms)


----------



## Isek

Neckar near Lauffen,


----------



## Isek

Neckar from castle Hirschborn


----------



## friedemann

view to the Neckar river, Baden-Württemberg


----------



## friedemann

some pics of the Spreewald, aforest with lots of small channels in Brandenburg.


----------



## friedemann




----------



## friedemann




----------



## friedemann




----------



## Kame

*Jena*









fotocommunity


----------



## friedemann

fields somewhere in the Uckermark, Brandenburg


----------



## friedemann

That's a nice pic of Jena, Kame!

This one is from the Intershop Tower:


----------



## Isek

Deutsches Eck, Koblenz


----------



## Patrick

High Speed Railway (ICE) between Köln and Frankfurt, here through the Westerwald near Neustadt/Wied








by beuel_sued from flickr


----------



## Patrick

Witches' Tower in Idstein (Taunus), Hessen








by Ralf Ziegler from wiki


----------



## Patrick

St. Lubentius in Dietkirchen (Limburg an der Lahn), Hessen








by Sonja57 from flickr


----------



## Patrick

Limburg Cathedral, Limburg an der Lahn, Hessen








by mbell1975 from flickr


----------



## friedemann

a farm somewhere in the countryside


----------



## Kampflamm

Passau, Bavaria


----------



## Kampflamm

Passau


----------



## MPOWER

Passau looks so beautiful!


----------



## Kaiser

It's not that I'm being biased but in my opinion Germany is one of the worlds best!

Lovely pics guyz! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Kaiser

-edit-


----------



## friedemann

> Lovely pics guyz! Keep 'em coming!


Wanna more?

Black Forest, Baden-Württemberg


----------



## Kame

Near* Heilbronn*









fotocommunity


----------



## Kampflamm

Burg Katz, Rhinevalley


----------



## Kampflamm

Tegernsee, Bavaria


----------



## Kampflamm

Tegernsee


----------



## EszettRocks

The district of Blankenese, Hamburg










fotocommunity


----------



## EszettRocks

Marienplatz, Munich










fotocommunity


----------



## EszettRocks

A lighthouse on the Baltic Sea island of Hiddensee










fotocommunity


----------



## Kame

The *Schlei*









fotocommunity


----------



## Isek

Siegerland,


----------



## Kampflamm

Town hall of Tangermünde, Saxony-Anhalt


----------



## goschio

Ruhraue with jungle in the background


----------



## Kame

*Ramsau*









fotocommunity


----------



## Kampflamm

Cottbus, Old Market Square


----------



## Kampflamm

Square in its entirety


----------



## Kampflamm

Wires in Halle, Saxony-Anhalt


----------



## Kampflamm

Halle


----------



## Kampflamm

Halle...again


----------



## Kampflamm

You want another one?


----------



## Kampflamm

Last but not least...


----------



## Kampflamm

Erfurt, capital of Thuringia


----------



## Kampflamm

Erfurt...street scene


----------



## Energy2003

Munich Airport, late afternoon


----------



## Isek

:banana:

That thread is going CRAZY!

Wasen in Stuttgart


----------



## Kampflamm

Frisian landscape on the island of Norderney


----------



## Kampflamm

Wittenberg, Saxony-Anhalt


----------



## fettekatz

*Berliner Dom, Berlin*


----------



## Kampflamm

Island of Rügen


----------



## Energy2003

ihr Angeber


----------



## Kampflamm

Was soll das jetzt heißen? 

Görlitz...the river is the border between Germany (left) and Poland (right)


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

the German villages are magical!
Places of fairy tales! Is a kind of place where the humans make the magic of place


----------



## Kampflamm

Görlitz (Saxony)


----------



## Kampflamm

Munich


----------



## Kame

*Wir sind die Geilsten!*

Wow, this is the biggest General Photography-Thread now with 700 posts! 

I want to thank everybody who contributed to this thread, special thanks goes to the power-posters friedemann, Kampflamm, Isek, EszettRocks and Patrick!

Cheers! :cheers:









flickr


----------



## Patrick

along the german wine route:

castle in Bad Bergzabern


----------



## Patrick

along the german wine route: Leinsweiler


----------



## Patrick

along the german wine route: ghosts in the forest near Oberotterbach


----------



## Patrick

along the german wine route: Villa Ludwigshöhe near Edenkoben


----------



## jbkayaker12

When I visited my friends in Germany I was able to see the beauty of the country. I love it there, I prefer the rural areas but the cities are equally nice.


----------



## Patrick

along the german wine route: Neustadt an der Weinstraße-Gimmeldingen


----------



## Patrick

along the german wine route: Neustadt an der Weinstraße, Castle of Hambach


----------



## Patrick

along the german wine route: Deidesheim








@jbkayaker: i'm glad you liked it, in which regions have u been?


----------



## Patrick

along the german wine route: Bad Dürkheim and its wine barrel


----------



## Patrick

along the german wine route: Bockenheim, House of the German Wine Route


----------



## Patrick

castle Linn in Krefeld, Northrine-Westphalia


----------



## Energy2003

Allgäu, boarder between BW and Bavaria


----------



## Isek

Jadebusen, hmmm - lecker...


----------



## Patrick

Wilhelmshaven, South Beach Promenade


----------



## Isek

Aren't we all sheeps?


----------



## Kampflamm

Hamburg


----------



## Kampflamm

Hamburg Hafencity


----------



## Kampflamm

Hamburg Hafencity (still u/c)


----------



## Kampflamm

Hafencity Pano


----------



## friedemann

the Casino in Baden-Baden, a health resort and a place for rich people


----------



## Kampflamm

erbsenzaehler said:


> ^ You grabbed my pic, thief! :crazy:


Protektoren dürfen das.


----------



## Zombile

erbsenzaehler said:


> The teutschest building of all times?
> 
> *Kölner Dom* (Cologne Cathedral)


Well, actually it's French Gothic style...


----------



## Zombile

Sry for double-posting.
And yes, it is teutsch for sure! :up:
Next big city from my place, Kölle Alaaf!


----------



## erbse

^ I think we've got it. Still teutsch durch und durch.

*Munich* in winter


----------



## erbse

*Munich* as well. Part of the historical skyline


----------



## friedemann

Berlin: the Kanzleramt (Chancellery), where the federal Chancellor Angela Merkel tries to make the things better


----------



## friedemann

Berlin: balconies in Kreuzberg


----------



## friedemann

Berlin: on the Kudamm


----------



## Kame

*Plön*









fotocommunity

*Check out the first post again to see the new MAP showing all places that can be seen in this thread!*


----------



## Isek

Porta Westfalica










The most non-german sounding city's name. WIKI


----------



## EszettRocks

Landshut










fotocommunity


----------



## EszettRocks

Martinskirche in Landshut, one of the tallest churches in the world










fotocommunity


----------



## Kampflamm

I think it's actually the tallest brick spire in the world.


----------



## Isek

Similar church tower in Straubing, St. Jakob - 95 m


----------



## Patrick

Elisabethenkirche in Marburg, Hesse








by Markus Jo. Farnung


----------



## Patrick

This is the Hotel Europa between Cologne and Bonn along the A59, which has been never finished and demolished in 2001. So this is an older pic by Ti. Mosler








http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/e...7czoxMjoiaG90ZWwgZXVyb3BhIjt9/display/6836407


----------



## Patrick

Bayer-Kreuz, Leverkusen, NRW
this one is said to be one of the largest luminous advertising in the world. the pylons are 118m high and the diameter of the cross is 51m








by El. Terfloth


----------



## Patrick

Marksburg in Braubach, the only never-destroyed castle on the Rhine River between Rüdesheim and Koblenz








by Sir Tommes


----------



## Patrick

Castle Stolzenfels, south of Koblenz








Sir Tommes


----------



## Patrick

Two Castles of two antagonized brothers in Manderscheid, Eifel








by Ka. Pekie

Oh, and maybe some of you have already seen it, but for the others:
*Please check the first post in this thread by Kame again. You'll find now a map there which shows which cities and sites have been shown so far.*
And the colors indicate who posted the first pic of that site/city/whatsoever. The map will be updated from time to time.

and @ Erbse: you think you are a local hero because of MeckPomm? Just look at northern RLP and surroundings


----------



## Kame

I'll present some other trainstations the next days:

This is *Bonn Hauptbahnhof*.









flickr


----------



## friedemann

new Hauptbahnhof Berlin, opened in 2006


----------



## malud

Zeppelin über Tempelhof


----------



## Isek

Spandau (suburb of Berlin) main station:


----------



## Isek

Abandoned S-Bahn station in Munich:


----------



## Kame

*Bremen Hauptbahnhof*









fotocommunity


----------



## EszettRocks

A Nuremberg old town view










fotocommunity


----------



## derUlukai

Marburg old town and castle









fotocommunity.de

Marburg castle at night









fotocommunity.de


----------



## Isek

St.-Ludgeri-Kirche, Münster, Westfalen


----------



## EszettRocks

Schloss Bellevue, the principal residence of the German President, in Berlin


----------



## Matt_Poland

EszettRocks said:


> A Nuremberg old town view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fotocommunity




I really like all the photos of Germany that You put here. Good job


----------



## EszettRocks

Thanks!

God bless the excellent photographers of Fotocommunity and Flickr :applause:


----------



## Isek

Buran passing the city of Mainz, part of Rhine-Main conurbation


----------



## Kame

*Osnabrück Hauptbahnhof*


flickr


----------



## Kame

We already had this beauty? *Schloss Moritzburg*









fotocommunity


----------



## malud

V2 in Peenemünde


----------



## Kampflamm

Dresden


----------



## Kampflamm

Hamburg


----------



## Kampflamm

Berlin (Gendarmenmarkt)


----------



## Kampflamm

Meißen, Saxony...famous for its china...and wine apparently.


----------



## EszettRocks

Skyline of Dortmund










fotocommunity


----------



## EszettRocks

Duisburg Innenhafen










fotocommunity


----------



## friedemann

the next Berlin episode: 
view over the city


----------



## friedemann

the Jewish Museum, designed by Daniel Libeskind


----------



## friedemann

the Kaiserdamm, one of the major streets in Berlin


----------



## EszettRocks

Deutsches Bergbau-Museum, the German Mining Museum, in Bochum


----------



## friedemann

the Rotes Rathaus (Red Town Hall). In the World War II it was heavily bombed, during the 1950's it was reconstructed.
In 1991, the administration of unified Berlin moved in.


----------



## Kampflamm

Potsdam, Brandenburg


----------



## Kampflamm

Potsdam again...which country does this remind you of?


----------



## Kampflamm

And another one...looks almost "New Englandish"


----------



## Mishevy

I like German cities a lot. They all seem so different and diverse, especially Berlin!!! :banana:


----------



## Isek

^^ Dutch quater

Hanover Zoo


----------



## goschio

EszettRocks said:


> Skyline of Dortmund
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fotocommunity


I like that black tower allot. Provides Dortmund with some class.


----------



## paw25694

German cities are really diverse kay:


----------



## Isek

Aschaffenburg, east corner of the Rhine Main conurbation


----------



## Isek




----------



## EszettRocks

A random street in the Saxon city of Aue, located in the Ore Mountains (Erzgebirge). Pop. 18,000


----------



## MPOWER

Isek kannst du bitte die komischen Bilder weglassen bitte.


----------



## friedemann

Ja, also das z.B. mit der Polizei passt hier wirklich nicht rein.


----------



## friedemann

Dresden: the Semperoper (the Opera House)


----------



## malud

Bremer Stadtmusikanten


----------



## Isek

Somewhere..


----------



## Patrick

town hall in Montabaur, Westerwald


----------



## friedemann

the Schlosscafé in Freiburg, Baden-Württemberg


----------



## friedemann

the Schwabentor


----------



## friedemann

more Freiburg


----------



## Kame

*Leer*









fotocommunity


----------



## malud

Jahrhunderthalle in Breslau


----------



## Darhet

malud said:


> Jahrhunderthalle in Breslau


:bash::bash:hno:
??
Jahrhunderthalle in Breslau??
Are you kidding?!
This is Hala Ludowa /Centennial Hall in Wrocław in Poland

Now Wrocław is 100% Polish City!
The city was first recorded in the 10th century as Vratislavia, possibly derived from the name of the Bohemian duke Vratislav I who died in 921. The history of the city begins at the end of the 10th century under the Polish Piast dynasty.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centennial_Hall


malud you should be banned!!!


----------



## malud

Ich wüßte nicht was an der Halle polnisch sein soll.


----------



## Patrick

this thread is called "Germany" and refers to today's area and not "built by germans on an area which once was german", as Wroclaw is polish now. Your pic of the Jahrhunderthalle doesn't show something you can see in Germany now. It would belong to a historical thread. I know, I posted a picture of a hotel which has been lately demolished and can't be visited anymore too, but its area is still in Germany, unlike Wroclaw. Darhet overreacted, though.


Bad Kreuznach, Nahe River, Rhineland-Palatinate.








by M. Braun


----------



## Patrick

Saarburg, Saar River, Rhineland-Palatinate.








by Carst. K.


----------



## Patrick

Great Market [email protected] 2008, Frankfurt am Main








by An. Meichsner


----------



## goschio

Redwood forest in Mainau


----------



## Patrick

[email protected] 2008, Frankfurt am Main








by Al. Heinrichs


----------



## Patrick

Brewery, Jever, Friesland








by An. Klesse


----------



## Patrick

a last for now, Technikmuseum Speyer, Rhineland-Palatinate. The cathedral of Speyer in the background.








by He. Steinhoff


----------



## EszettRocks

Bavarian winter


----------



## EszettRocks

Neuburg an der Donau, Bavaria










fotocommunity


----------



## EszettRocks

Schwarzwald, the Black Forest


----------



## EszettRocks

Yachthafen in Rostock, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern


----------



## Isek

Dom in Magdeburg


----------



## Isek

Autobahn A3 and HSR Cologne-Frankfurt


----------



## CastorTroy

"Lange Anna", Helgoland


----------



## CastorTroy

Coselpalais, Dresden


----------



## CastorTroy

Neues Rathaus, Hannover


----------



## CastorTroy

"Juleum", Helmstadt


----------



## CastorTroy

Apollotempel, Schloss Schwetzingen


----------



## CastorTroy

Wilhelmsturm, Dillenburg


----------



## CastorTroy

Mittenwald


----------



## CastorTroy

Mittenwald


----------



## Isek

Near Penzberg, Oberbayern


----------



## CastorTroy

Hotel Colosseum, Rust


----------



## friedemann

somewhere in Cologne, North-Rhine Westphalia


----------



## friedemann

more Cologne


----------



## Patrick

Roman tomb in Igel, Mosel River, Rhineland-Palatinate








by Ch. Jodl


----------



## EszettRocks

Pfarrkirche St. Sebastian, Ramsau, Bavaria


----------



## Patrick




----------



## HD

kaiserstuhl


----------



## Kame

*Lüneburg*









fotocommunity


----------



## Isek

May someone think about the picture we present in the 1000th post?


----------



## Energy2003

Maibäumchen in Bavaria


----------



## HD

a touch of australia in germany - rotenfels


----------



## Isek

Du wunderbares Berlin!


----------



## UndercoverKickdown

a pic from my last Berlin - Trip

inside the Reichstag (German Parliament)


----------



## UndercoverKickdown

and another one:

Auswärtiges Amt ( Department of State), Werderscher Markt, Berlin


----------



## HD

monte kali, the state of hesse


----------



## Isek

Wiesbaden, Marktkirche


----------



## Kame

Near *Nordhausen*









fotocommunity


----------



## EszettRocks

Paul-Löbe-Allee in Berlin


----------



## EszettRocks

Bremerhaven


----------



## Isek

Blautopf


----------



## Isek

Bodetal


----------



## Isek

Lübeck


----------



## HD

the german tuscany - kaiserstuhl


----------



## friedemann

Halle, Saxony-Anhalt: the city center


----------



## friedemann




----------



## friedemann

Halle - the market place


----------



## Isek

Castle Charlottenburg


----------



## Isek

*The 1000th post!* Germany in the sky:


----------



## HD

^^ cute


castle hohenzollern


----------



## Isek

And it is going on and on..

Hohenzollern Brücke in Cologne


----------



## ZZ-II

the castle hohenzollern is my favourite world wide, simply awesome and a perfect location


----------



## HD

and to follow the hohenzollern theme: the kempinski grand hotel (burg hohenzollern)


----------



## HD

to continue the main thread (roter faden) of the previous photo - a scene from the coastal heiligendamm


----------



## EszettRocks

Berchtesgaden, Bavaria


----------



## Kame

*Yeah! 1000 posts! **
It's done and now let's go for the 2000!* :cheers:









flickr


----------



## EszettRocks

Speyer Cathedral


----------



## 7freedom7

I hope to see the photos of Magdeburg, could someone post those? thanks in advance


----------



## HD

the city hall in magdeburg


----------



## HD

that's how I always imagined magdeburg


----------



## HD

"old town" magdeburg


----------



## HD

and of course no magdeburg picture thread isn't complete without this pink "beauty" uke:













hurry, someone post a nice picture again and make this monster disappear quickly


----------



## Pule

Germany is one beutfukl country that I definately have to visit.


----------



## EszettRocks

A street in Lüneburg, Lower Saxony


----------



## EszettRocks

Hamburg


----------



## Isek

Hamburg port


----------



## friedemann

Halle, Saxony-Anhalt


----------



## Andy83

Wow Kame, that is a great Photo of the Frankfurter Skyline in Post #1007! Du you have that picture also in Highres?


----------



## erbse

I think that after 1000 posts, we can officially claim the title "Geilest nation of all times"!

Many thanks to all the contributors who lifted us on that throne! Now this is going to be the most awesome thread ever, promised.


----------



## friedemann

Winterberg, a village in North Rhine-Westphalia


----------



## Isek

Pfalz


----------



## friedemann

here some more pics of Sigmaringen on the Danube river, Baden-Württemberg


----------



## friedemann

the castle


----------



## friedemann

from the other side


----------



## Isek

The leaning tower of Suurhusen (East Frisia), world's most inclined tower:


----------



## Mishevy

friedemann said:


> Winterberg, a village in North Rhine-Westphalia


Looks like South Park, hehe.


----------



## Isek

BMW plant in Dingolfing, Bavaria


----------



## Isek

Lake Constanze


----------



## ChrisZwolle

friedemann said:


> Winterberg, a village in North Rhine-Westphalia
> http://i25.tinypic.com/2u5suom.jpg


Excellent, i've been there dozens of times on a ski trip. We usually stayed near the Bruchhauser Steine though.


----------



## Kame

*Hamburg*









fotocommunity


----------



## MPOWER

Hamburg looks marvellous!


----------



## Isek

Saarbrücken


----------



## malud

Land- und Amtsgericht Berlin Mitte
http://www.flickr.com/photos/panwitz/474192501/


----------



## Isek

Another "Italian" town in Bavaria: Tittmoning


----------



## goschio

Don't know, prefer bavarian Bavarian towns.


----------



## Kampflamm

Meißen, Saxony


----------



## Kampflamm

Konstanz, Lake Constance


----------



## Kampflamm

Konstanz again (similar one or same one may have been posted)


----------



## EszettRocks

Mecklenburg-Vorpommern


----------



## EszettRocks

Bayerisches Allgäu


----------



## friedemann

Ravensburg in winter


----------



## friedemann

a lake in the Black Forest


----------



## Isek

Teufelsberg West of Berlin; it is made up from the debris of 400 000 buildings (12 million m^3) making it with 115 m above sea level the highest "natural" point of Berlin.










Interesting WIKI!


----------



## Kampflamm

Bernkastel


----------



## HD

kochertalbrücke - autobahn bridge over valley of kocher - highest highway bridge in germany (185m/600ft)


----------



## HD

somewhere in germany - hillarious


----------



## friedemann

a golf course in the hills


----------



## Kame

This is what it looks like all around my home right now. Very sunny days here in Germany. I love this season!









fotocommunity


----------



## Isek

If there is paradise on earth - it must be somewhere around the corner...


----------



## HD

that's my kind of paradise. rotenfels, state of rhineland-palatinate


----------



## malud

Berlin: Internationales Congress Centrum (ICC) und Funkturm


----------



## Thorgeirr

As always, Germany is very beautiful. Thx for the pictures. So much to see. I need to spend a summer or something there.


----------



## Isek

Germany, land of the bicycle!


----------



## Fasso

Marksburg, Braubach in Rhineland-Palatinate. Never destroyed medieval Castle of the Middle Rhine. One of the principal sites of the UNESCO World Heritage Rhine Gorge.


----------



## Fasso

Bonn, City-district Muffendorf


----------



## Fasso

old ferry, river Sieg mouth (to river rhine), Bonn


----------



## Isek

Suburbs of Stuttgart


----------



## Mishevy

Rhineland must be one of the most charming regions in Germany.


----------



## friedemann

tulips!


----------



## Isek

Cologne


----------



## erbse

^ Isn't that a shot Kampflamm took?
Remember such one, he even made it to any photo contest final.

Kölle Alaaf!










Uhm... Don't have a geil pic for that caption, sorry.


----------



## Fasso

Ulm


----------



## Fasso

Bonn, University


----------



## Isek

Construction site in Cologne


----------



## friedemann

Oldenburg - nice city in Niedersachsen which is a bit underrepresented in this thread









on the weekly market. the red house is da town hall


----------



## friedemann




----------



## friedemann




----------



## Isek

Bamberg in Franconia


----------



## friedemann

Oldenburg - view over the city with the Lamberti Church


----------



## friedemann

the pedestrian zone


----------



## Kampflamm

Königssee


----------



## Isek

^^ that pic is more than awesome!




Geislingen east of Stuttgart


----------



## Kampflamm

Pano of the Wetterstein range...ie a pic of Germany (Bavarian Alps) and Austria:


----------



## Kampflamm

Erfurt, capital of mighty Thuringia! Main shopping street or something like that.


----------



## Isek

German assault helis over medieval citycenter


----------



## EszettRocks

Burg Katz in Rhineland-Palatinate


----------



## Deki---KG

*Salz Salinen (Bad Salzuflen) *


----------



## Isek

Tango night at the Hofgarten Pavillion, Munich


----------



## MPOWER

Our country is so beatiful!


----------



## EszettRocks

Fraueninsel, Chiemsee, Bavaria


----------



## wonwiin

Monschau, Eifel, Northrhine-Westfalia


----------



## wonwiin

Astorhaus, Waldorf, near Heidelberg

The photo is not very interesting but ever wondered, why the Waldorf-Astoria is called Waldorf-Astoria?


----------



## wonwiin

Bamberg, Frankonia


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

Landshut, Lower Bavaria


----------



## friedemann

the city in the background is Mannheim. You can see the headquarters and the chemical factories of BASF.


----------



## Fasso

brown coal strip mining, Hambach, North Rhine-Westphalia


----------



## Fasso

another


----------



## HD

thank god for some photos from other regions than bavaria. for a moment I thought this is the _bavaria - one photo a day_ thread ...


----------



## EszettRocks

Stolberg (Harz), Saxony-Anhalt


----------



## EszettRocks

Mettlach, Saarland: Villeroy & Boch headquarters


----------



## UndercoverKickdown

Kronberg im Taunus (Hesse), view to Frankfurt am Main


----------



## Isek

Werbellinsee, Naturpark Schorheide-Chorin, Brandenburg


----------



## 7freedom7

awesome!!!!

more pics of Magdeburg, thanks~~~


----------



## wonwiin

Roman Baths in Trier, Rhineland-Palatinate


----------



## wonwiin

A different view of a known object:


----------



## wonwiin

Quedlinburg, Saxony-Anhalt

Here you see the castle hill, where a religious women order resided.
Quedlinburg is a UNESCO world heritage site for the medieval town center.


----------



## wonwiin

Houses in Quedlinburg


----------



## wonwiin

Several houses were still in disrepair 5 years ago...


----------



## wonwiin

Thomaskirche in Leipzig, Saxony

The compositor Johann Sebastian Bach worked there as a cantor.


----------



## Kame

Coast of *Sylt*









fotocommunity

Attention all visitors!
We're having hard times in the German subforum and the holy halls of the WunderBar. Threads are getting deleted and forumers get banned for no reason. Declare your solidarity with the victims!
:horse: Wehret euch gegen die Moderatoren-Willkür!!! :horse:​


----------



## friedemann

here some pics of the 819. birthday of the harbour of Hamburg


----------



## friedemann

the crane skyline in the background is the Hafencity


----------



## friedemann




----------



## friedemann




----------



## Isek




----------



## Isek




----------



## MPOWER

Isek said:


>


Damn! :applause:


----------



## erbse

*Stade* - a quaint little town in North Germany (Lower Saxony).
It was part of the Hanse and got some impressive gables and timbered buildings during that time. I love this place.

At the 'Fischmarkt' (fish market, obviously)


----------



## erbse




----------



## erbse

Stade again


----------



## wonwiin

The next view photos from me will show some youth hostels, where the budget traveler can stay:

The castle in Monschau


----------



## wonwiin

Although you will not find medieval interior design in a youth hostel... 

Blankenheim in the Eifel, Northrhine-Westphalia










The youth hostel is again the castle on the hill.


----------



## wonwiin

... and of a more utilitarian nature to endure classes of school children...

Castle Bacharach situated above the Rhine


----------



## wonwiin

... the views are stunning.

View on the Rhine from the castle Bacharach.


----------



## wonwiin

Here you see the "Deutsches Eck", the german corner, where the river Mosel flows into the Rhine. This view you will get from the Feste Ehrenbreitenstein, in which also a youth hostel is situated.










Several photos of Ehrenbreitenstein have already been posted in this thread:


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=19620937&highlight=koblenz#post19620937


----------



## Isek

Schermützelsee, Buckow, Naturpark Märkische Schweiz, Brandenburg


----------



## Isek

Castle Sanssouci, Potsdam


----------



## EszettRocks

Port of Hamburg


----------



## EszettRocks

Stralsund, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern


----------



## malud

ex Cargolifter Hangar in Brand. 360 m x 210 m Grundfläche, 107 m hoch.


----------



## Patrick

Burg Stolberg, NRW


----------



## Justme

Isn't that cargo lifter now some sort of Thai theme park and garden?


----------



## Isek

Picture from far away,


----------



## Isek

... and some inside picture of Tropical Islands


----------



## friedemann

here some pics of Helgoland, Germany's only open sea island, located in the North Sea


----------



## friedemann

In the Middle Age and after it the ownership switched several times between Denmark, the British Empire and Germany. 

In 1714, the island was captured by the Danish until 1807, where Helgoland became british.
Since 1890 Helgoland belongs to Germany.


----------



## friedemann




----------



## Isek

Coal power plant in Bavaria (Pulling)


----------



## Isek

let's play golf in Feldafing


----------



## Isek

after that, some volleyball at the lake of Starnberg


----------



## Isek

... and finally jump into refreshing water












(all pics from lake Starnberg south of Munich city)


----------



## Mishevy

Amazing motifs... :cheers:


----------



## Kame

How about some football in *Munich* afterwards?









flickr


----------



## erbse

^ I was about to post that masterpiece of German engineering as well :crazy:


Lil' excursion to my homeland now...

*Waren (Müritz)* - inside the recently opened Müritzeum, a combination of Germany's largest freshwater aquarium and a regional museum/tourist center.
Been there today and it's just absolutely amazing! The kids really loved it.











PS: Interesting English on the website


----------



## friedemann

the Heilandskirche in Sacrow, Brandenburg. 
King Friedrich Wilhelm IV of Prussia built the church 1844 in an italian style.


----------



## friedemann

the frozen Senftenberger See, also in Brandenburg


----------



## friedemann

in the park of the castle Sanssouci near Potsdam, Brandenburg


----------



## Isek

Neckar river


----------



## Isek

Regensburg


----------



## Isek

BMW stock


----------



## lifestyle032

Royal Gardens of Herrenhausen, in the Hill Garden, Hannover


----------



## lifestyle032

Royal Gardens of Herrenhausen, in the Great Garden, Hannover


----------



## lifestyle032

view from the top of the new Town Hall over to the Masch Lake, Hannover
you can also see a part of the AWD Arena on the right


----------



## christos-greece

edit


----------



## christos-greece

edit


----------



## christos-greece

Hannover it is a very nice city! :cheers: Great pics


----------



## Kame

*Ludwigshafen*









fotocommunity


----------



## friedemann

Kurt-Schumacher-Brücke from Mannheim to Ludwigshafen


----------



## friedemann

two bridges over the Rhine in Duisburg in the Ruhr area, the german Rust Belt


----------



## Fasso

Schloss Brühl, between Cologne and Bonn, Nordrhine-Westfalia


----------



## EszettRocks

Prinzipalmarkt in Münster


----------



## Fasso

Schloss Brühl


----------



## EszettRocks

Sculpture of brothers Grimm in Hanau


----------



## EszettRocks

Opernplatz in Frankfurt


----------



## EszettRocks

Warnemünde coast


----------



## Fasso

Schloss Brühl, UNESCO world cultural heritage


----------



## EszettRocks

Eversberg, Nordrhein-Westfalen


----------



## EszettRocks

Edersee dam, Hesse


----------



## Fasso

Beethoven-Denkmal, Bonn, Münsterplatz










-----------
I'm exlusively using my own material, so the emphasis is situated in photos from my home region:master:


----------



## Isek

Nördlingen!!


----------



## wonwiin

Basilika Vierzehnheiligen / Basilica of the Fourteen Holy Helpers, Upper Frankonia

The basilica was constructed in the 18th century and is a place of pilgrimage. More information on Wikipedia.


----------



## friedemann

some landscape in Friesland, Lower Saxony


----------



## friedemann

from the far North to the South: this is the Allgäu


----------



## thun

Cool. I've been on this hill only three weeks ago, it has a fantastic view to the Alps (from where the photo was taken).


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Heidelberg:


----------



## malud

Thingstätte in Heidelberg



http://blog.greententacle.de/?p=48


----------



## EszettRocks

Schloss Nordkirchen, Nordrhein-Westfalen


----------



## BRANDNAME

*Some Nice pics from the Bavarian Sea, Chiemsee Bavaria *


----------



## BRANDNAME

Also Chiemsee, klick für a bigger pic:


----------



## BRANDNAME

*And here´s the River, that comes out of the Chiemsee:* Bwt: Only 6 km form my home away...:banana::banana::banana::banana:

*The Alz, flows into the Inn, the Inn flows into the Danube, the Danube into the Black See...*


----------



## erbse

Just another time... *You have to upload fotocommunity-shots to an image hosting service!* (e.g. ImageShack.us, flickr.com, tinypic.com or photobucket.com)

We don't see the photos you posted because FC doesn't allow hotlinking.


----------



## BRANDNAME

Kochertal Brücke, Kocher Valley Bridge (Kocher is a River in Baden-Württemberg)

The Brigde has had the highest pylons of the World for 25 Years. Then the French built their Viaduc de Millau. :bash:


----------



## friedemann

> Then the French built their Viaduc de Millau


Stupid Frenchmen hno:

Frankfurt skyline at dawn


----------



## Justme

^ That's a great photo of Frankfurt.


----------



## wonwiin

Starnberger See near Munich


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Heidelberger Schloss (Baden-Württemberg):


----------



## Isek

Lakes Osterseen with Alps


----------



## friedemann

wonderful!


----------



## friedemann

on the Swabian Alb (Baden-Württemberg), 15 km away from my home :banana:


----------



## BRANDNAME

@ Kame:

^^ I think it´s more northern! It must be in Schleswig-Holstein in my Opinion!

Kiel maybe? 










Coat of Arms: City of Kiel


----------



## BRANDNAME

NO I HAVE IT! =)

^^ I was not far away from the solution:

It is Neumüster, a city in Schleswig-Holstein:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Yippee!!! YOU GOT IT! :banana:

Ok...next one:


----------



## friedemann

I wonder why there is the french flag.
Maybe it's near to the french border.

I guess it's in Rhineland-Palatinate.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

friedemann said:


> I wonder why there is the french flag.
> Maybe it's near to the french border.
> 
> I guess it's in Rhineland-Palatinate.


Very good, friedemann! Very good! kay:


----------



## Fasso

Bridge of Remagen, today museum of peace.


----------



## BRANDNAME

Now I present you 4 pics....They all have something in common...But what?  
(Nun präsentiere ich 4 Bilder...Was sind das für Orte, und was haben sie gemeinsam? ) (I know it´s difficult)! ^^

(I know I should only post one pic per post, but you can´t compare the pics if they aren´t in one post)


----------



## MPOWER

Dr.Seltsam said:


>


Its the Hambacher Schloss.

@Brandname n1 pics but i have no idea


----------



## Fasso

Ich kaufe ein "B", Brandname 

(I'm buying a "B")


----------



## BRANDNAME

*Ok, i will give you a tipp!*

Germany is not such a big Country, like the US, Russia, Brasil, China, Kanada and so on...But Germany has for its 357000 m² an unbeliable amount of natural and human sights! 

*I have post Germanys corners in the South, the North, West, and East! *

The 3rd. pic is really difficult! I just found this pic of grassland! It is Selfkant, the westernmost city of Germany! Near the Netherlands!

Dow you now knew which other 3 cities/landscapes the pictures show? ^^


----------



## Kame

I think no. 2 is Hiddensee (beautiful island btw).

No idea about the other ones.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Is it possible that the second picture shows "List" on the island Sylt?


----------



## BRANDNAME

Yes Hiddensee is beautiful! With that Lighttower it could be almost every German Northern Island so it is not easy to know!

*But know i give you the solution: *

The first pic, is the southernmost city of Germany: *Oberstdorf in Bavaria*

The second pic is *List* on the Island of Sylt. *List* is the northernmost City of Germany!

The 3rd. pic, i told you allready is *Selfkant*, the westernmost City of Germany!

And the 4rd. and last pic, is i. m. opinon one of the most beautiful Cities in Germany: *Görlitz*
Görlitz is the easternmost City of Germany!

*So I have presented you the corners of Germany in the south, North, West, and East*

mfg :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## BRANDNAME

Dr. Seltsam you are more than right with the second one...:cheers::cheers:

Gratulations! :banana::banana:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

OK...then the first should be Sonthofen and last one Görlitz! :banana:


----------



## Isek

Somewhere in Wuppertal


----------



## KoolKeatz

Soviet War Memorial, Berlin


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Bad Wimpfen:


----------



## Isek

Allianz Arena Munich


----------



## neorion

Kampflamm said:


> It's the DZ Bank (I assume you mean the one with the spaceshipesque roof).


 Who is the architect?


----------



## Isek

Castle Moritzberg in Saxonia


----------



## Clay Hefner

historizing post-war buildings and reconstructed tower/fortifications in Rothenburg/ Bavaria
(around 1950).


----------



## Clay Hefner

Coburg Fortress


----------



## Clay Hefner

Reconstructed half-timbered building in Aschaffenburg, Bavaria (built 1996)


----------



## friedemann

I think we should look for more quality but a bit less quantity.


----------



## EszettRocks

A Garmisch-Partenkirchen view


----------



## friedemann

nice picture!

so you're from Finland? Why is there up to now no Finland thread? It would be an excellent thread with posters like you.


----------



## EszettRocks

A half German living in Finland.  The reason why there's not a Finland thread is probably the small number of Finnish members in SSC. And I pretty much think that a country like Finland isn't diverse enough to have a thread like this. Geographically speaking it's big, just as big as Germany, but it can't offer so many different kind of views and stuff.


----------



## Clay Hefner

Regensburg, Statue of Don Juan D'Austria


----------



## friedemann

I sent you a PM, Clay kay:


----------



## wonwiin

The Chancellor's House aka "Bundeswaschmaschine" in Berlin










It looks quite interesting from this viewpoint.


----------



## Isek

Stiftskirche Mariä Geburt Rottenbuch


----------



## friedemann

That cost a lot of money when it has been built ^^

This is the small harbour of Oldenburg, Niedersachsen


----------



## friedemann




----------



## friedemann




----------



## KoolKeatz

friedemann said:


> I think we should look for more quality but a bit less quantity.


Du solltest vielleicht auch mehr auf Qualität achten, die ist bei solchen Bildern eher nicht gegeben:

http://i30.tinypic.com/2a5zkzm.jpg
http://i25.tinypic.com/1jsocj.jpg
http://i31.tinypic.com/zsqtqu.jpg
http://i32.tinypic.com/25qvzuv.jpg


----------



## MPOWER

Hört bitte damit auf, ich poste hier zwar keine Bilder sehe mir aber jedes neue an. Ein Thread mit über 1000 Bildern kann nicht immer nur Hochglanz zeigen, denn das ist Deutschland auch garnicht. Wir wollen unser Land hier von der schönsten Seite zeigen und das gelingt hier auch wirklich gut, auch wenn sich subjektiv nicht so ansprechende Bilder hier reingesellen, ist es auch nicht so wild. Danke für die vielen Bilder, ich hoffe ihr macht weiterhin einen so guten Job! 

Antwort ist nicht notwendig. ^^


----------



## friedemann

> And I pretty much think that a country like Finland isn't diverse enough to have a thread like this.


 Maybe you don't have such a diversity of architecture because Finland has only about 5 million people and few cities, but you have a beautiful nature.


----------



## KoolKeatz

Walhalla, near Regensburg


----------



## KoolKeatz

Osnabrück


----------



## friedemann

@KoolKeatz
Vielleicht verwechselt du Qualität mit "schönem Motiv" á la Postkarte. Aber gut, Geschmäcker sind verschieden und ich weiß, dass ich auch nicht nur gute Bilder gepostet hab.


----------



## goschio

Alexa at Alexanderplatz. Brand new shopping mall.


----------



## Clay Hefner

Wertheim Village


----------



## goschio

The Reichstag in Berlin:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Heidelberg Castle:








Isn't it romantic? :fiddle: :nuts:


----------



## skyboi

Beautiful Germany really beautiful , I remember reading some one comment before that he wants to live in Germany forever and to become a german citizen ...now I could understand why ,and that person is not from a third world country as you might suspect


----------



## Kame

*Salzwedel*









flickr


----------



## Kame

*Salzwedel* again.









flickr


----------



## Kame

And again.









flickr


----------



## Svartmetall

skyboi said:


> Beautiful Germany really beautiful , I remember reading some one comment before that he wants to live in Germany forever and to become a german citizen ...now I could understand why ,and that person is not from a third world country as you might suspect


I'm not from a third world country and I am also looking at the possibility of moving to Germany!


----------



## EszettRocks

Schwangau


----------



## EszettRocks

Braunschweig: Burgplatz


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Wertheim Castle (Baden-Württemberg):


----------



## Isek

Thuringia Wood, Thüringer Wald


----------



## Clay Hefner

Kulmbach/ Bavaria


----------



## Clay Hefner

cloned half-timbered structures in Freudenberg (N-Rhine Westphalia)


----------



## christos-greece

Marvelous pics :cheers:


----------



## Clay Hefner

Another Rothenburg view


----------



## Isek

Let's push some attention to the north!


----------



## Isek

Wattenmeer and Hallig


----------



## friedemann




----------



## EszettRocks

Feldberg, the highest mountain in the Black Forest


----------



## EszettRocks

Heilig-Geist-Spital in Nuremberg


----------



## EszettRocks

geez, a double post out of nowhere!


----------



## EszettRocks

Ostseebad Prerow


----------



## EszettRocks

Regensburg, Bavaria


----------



## Darryl

Isek said:


> Cologne/Köln


It looks like trees are in the river. Can anyone explain what that is?


----------



## EszettRocks

Bremerhaven


----------



## lifestyle032

western part of the beach of Norderney, one of the East Frisian Islands









www.norderney.de


----------



## wonwiin

Darryl said:


> It looks like trees are in the river. Can anyone explain what that is?


That seems to be flooding, which is quite common on the rhine during spring with snow melding and when there is lots of rain. Actually most german rivers flood from time to time.


----------



## Isek

Castle Solitude, Stuttgart urban area


----------



## Clay Hefner

Fritzlar (Hesse), ramparts


----------



## Clay Hefner

Kaufbeuren (Bavaria), ramparts


----------



## Clay Hefner

Sesslach (Bavaria), ramparts


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Once again the Seebrücke (pier) Sellin on the island Rügen:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

And at night:








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sellin


----------



## Clay Hefner

Wimpfen (B.-Württemberg)


----------



## Clay Hefner

"Barbarossatown" Gelnhausen (Hesse)


----------



## Clay Hefner

The nasty Hessians have been stirring up trouble for 2000 years.
The "Saalburg"- Roman border fort in the Taunus mountains.(reconstructed around 1900)


----------



## KoolKeatz




----------



## friedemann

Danube valley at the very beginning, Baden-Württemberg


----------



## friedemann

Castle Pfalzgrafenstein under renovation, Rhineland-Palatinate


----------



## Clay Hefner

Braunfels (Hesse)


----------



## Clay Hefner

Runkel, Hesse


----------



## derUlukai

frankfurt is calling for the batman 










:banana:


----------



## Kame

Townhall of *Wittenberge*









fotocommunity


----------



## Isek

Dortmund I


----------



## Isek

Dortmund II


----------



## Isek

Dortmund III


----------



## skyboi

I have come to to love Germany very day more and more , what a beautiful Country so historical and so modern in every way , the best ...I love you Germany , greeting from another Continent of the world


----------



## Clay Hefner

and greetings back to you from good ol' Germany!

Castle Marienburg, Lower Saxony


----------



## Clay Hefner

Wernberg castle, Bavaria


----------



## Clay Hefner

Castle Breuberg, Hesse


----------



## goschio

BMW World Munich


----------



## goschio

River in Munich


----------



## goschio

Munich olympic park


----------



## goschio

Spring at ze Bodensee


----------



## goschio

Lindau harbour at Bodensee. Its so beautiful it makes me cry.


----------



## goschio

Nord-ostsee Kanal


----------



## goschio

Kiel Bay


----------



## Isek

Lüneburg, south east of Hamburg


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

Wertheim am Main (Baden-Württemberg)


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

Tauberbischofsheim (Baden-Württemberg)


----------



## Clay Hefner

Ratisbon, world's oldest existing Bratwurst joint (est'd 12th century)


----------



## Isek

Mosel river, Rheinland Pfalz


----------



## Energy2003

*for THUN and all the others*

*Kaufbeuren, Bayern*


----------



## BRANDNAME

Berliner Bär im München (Autobahn A 9 München-Berlin)


----------



## BRANDNAME

Donaudurchbruch with Ruhmeshalle


----------



## BRANDNAME

Befreiungshalle Kehlheim (Bavaria)


----------



## BRANDNAME

Inschrift am Boden, veranlasst durch König Ludwig I. von Bayern:


----------



## Clay Hefner

Marketplace, Marburg (Hesse)


----------



## Clay Hefner

Castle Teck, baden- Württemberg


----------



## Clay Hefner

Kronach (Bavaria), ramparts


----------



## Kitty01

*photos*

I love Germany!!!! :nuts: :cheers:

*Deutschland für immer!!!* :bow:

:banana2:


----------



## Isek




----------



## goschio

Hamburg seaport


----------



## goschio

Hamburg at night:


----------



## BRANDNAME

^^ mhm... must be Blankenese! 

Thanks for that pic!

You must have money to live there! Hamburg is a great City, with a big growing economy.

mfg :banana::banana:


----------



## Kame

Köhlbrandbrücke in *Hamburg*









fotocommunity


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Some beautiful pics of* Passau!




















*Townhall*










www.fotocommunity.de


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Mainz Cathedral:


----------



## Isek

Bauma, Munich

One of world's biggest trade fairs (probably world's biggest)


----------



## EszettRocks

Dresden..


----------



## EszettRocks

Cologne


----------



## EszettRocks

Saxon Switzerland scenery


----------



## EszettRocks

Berlin


----------



## EszettRocks

Near Kiel, Schleswig-Holstein


----------



## EszettRocks

Hann. Münden, Lower Saxony


----------



## EszettRocks

Mighty Neues Palais in Potsdam


----------



## Isek

Suddenly all hell broke loose!

Wir lieben Berlin!


----------



## Clay Hefner

Bavarians with guns


----------



## jrg85

Pfalzkapelle - Aachener Dom (Nordrhein-Westfalen):


----------



## Isek

Wir lieben Hamburg City!


----------



## Isek

Wir lieben Sylt!


----------



## cristof

germany is a beautiful land 
i'm living next this land but always you're thinking of france in first but germany worthwhile also 
this land isn't enough known


----------



## friedemann

Baha'i temple in Langenhain, Hesse


----------



## friedemann

mosque in Marburg, Hesse


----------



## friedemann

another one of Marburg


----------



## Clay Hefner

Hirschhorn, Hesse


----------



## Clay Hefner

Castle Wachsenburg, Thuringia


----------



## goschio

Clay Hefner said:


> true  That "reconstructed" row of houses is a hack job. I also seriously doubt the Giessen marketplace (they used as model) ever looked like that.
> 
> The relocated rural houses are awesome imo, though.


Why don't they leave the house where they belong? Seriously what is the point of removing old house from their original location.


----------



## Miichal

Sehr schöne . Espescially all those historical places , and markets square.


----------



## Clay Hefner

goschio said:


> Why don't they leave the house where they belong? Seriously what is the point of removing old house from their original location.


those are houses that would otherwise have been demolished because of some building project and are essentially saved by relocating them there.. 
Now I don't know if it might just be a convenient way to get rid of old buildings without having to worry about their being protected monuments...


----------



## jrg85

Zwinger - Dresden (Saxony)


----------



## malud

Porta *****, Trier


----------



## Kame

goschio said:


> I have never seen this tower before. Looks nice IMO. Is it hotel or residential?


It's a hotel. Guckstuhier!

By the way, we have passed the *1500 posts* some posts ago. Cheers! :cheers:

Keep up our good work! 10/10 :applause:









fotocommunity


----------



## Isek

Stadtpark and Planetarium, Hamburg City


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Clay Hefner said:


> Ladenburg (Hesse), marketplace
> Oldest German city east of the Rhine (98 AD)


@Clay: Very nice picture, but Ladenburg is in Baden-Württemberg. Just for your information.


----------



## friedemann

indian summer in the Saarland


----------



## friedemann

a crossing in Saarbrücken, capital of the little Saarland


----------



## friedemann

Saarbrücken: the river you see is the Saar, the enlightened house is the Staatstheater.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Schnetztor in Konstanz:


----------



## Clay Hefner

Dr.Seltsam said:


> Ladenburg is in Baden-Württemberg.


oops. I'll correct it. Thx.


----------



## Isek

Merseburg










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Merseburg


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Tübingen:


----------



## EszettRocks

Göltzschtalbrücke, the biggest brick bridge in the world, Saxony


----------



## EszettRocks

Classic Rügen


----------



## EszettRocks

Husum, Schleswig Holstein


----------



## EszettRocks

Chemnitz, Saxony: The old town hall next to the newer one


----------



## Darryl

Dr.Seltsam said:


> Tübingen:


I love Tuebingen! I went to school in Reutlingen nearby.


----------



## EszettRocks

Speicherstadt in Hamburg never fails


----------



## EszettRocks

Dresden neither:


----------



## EszettRocks

Stuttgart


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

HAHAHA...Currywurst Pizza!? :wtf:
Oh my god....this must be so disgusting!!!
:skull: :skull: :skull:


----------



## thun

^^
Funily, up to know I know this only from the motherland of pizza, Italy. It's called "Pizza Wurstel" there and can be found at least in most of the touristic restaurants. So, don't blame us!


----------



## friedemann

Pfälzer Wald - one of the biggest forests in Germany, located in Rhineland-Palatinate and partly also in France.


----------



## friedemann




----------



## friedemann




----------



## jock in da pool

Clay Hefner said:


> Sorry, I just need to post this:
> 
> Currywurst Pizza!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (http://www.flickr.com/photos/nik_clayer/137101982/)


That's nothing try Scotland deep fat fried Pizza.You can get them from most chip shops.​


----------



## jock in da pool

^^^^ sorry about that ,i do like the german thread . good luck with the football final.


----------



## wonwiin

Everywhere in Germany tonight


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

jock in da pool said:


> good luck with the football final.


Thank you!
Hopefully our team plays better than tonight! This was truly not a good performance.
But the goals were great! GO LAHM!!! :banana:


----------



## Waxo Khana

Fachwerk in Hamburg









Quelle: Fotocommunity, Gunter Weinerth


----------



## Akon84

omg there so close! wicked.... i have to visit hamburg


----------



## MPOWER

Dudes please dont post pics from pizza or currywurst or a combination of both.


----------



## Isek

Bad Muskau, Saxony


----------



## [email protected]

Hi everybody I'm new to ssc and I think I'll make my debut by posting some pics here in the next days 

old town of Stade a small town in northern Germany near Hamburg


----------



## koolduct

^^

This one looks very 'ye olde' Englandish to me


----------



## Isek

Bavarian Alps


----------



## Isek

Bacharach in Rheinland Pfalz


----------



## Isek

Vineyards near Bacharach


----------



## Clay Hefner

Neckarsteinach (Hesse) in Odin's Forest, a town with four castles- with a fifth being situated on the opposite side of the river (already in Baden-W.) and a rudimentary sixth one in the woods nearby.

Schwalbennest ("swallow's nest") Castle









(http://www.flickr.com/photos/bertrandsmit/207986342/)


----------



## Clay Hefner

Neckarsteinach, Mittelburg ("middle castle")









(http://www.flickr.com/photos/dishmaster/2486085946/sizes/l/)


----------



## Clay Hefner

Neckarsteinach, town centre









(http://www.flickr.com/photos/adamandjules/184048377/sizes/o/)


----------



## Clay Hefner

Right on the other side of the Neckar river: The walled little town of Dilsberg (B.-Württemberg), with another castle.
Mark Twain made a stop here BTW.









(http://www.flickr.com/photos/kongos/279325982/sizes/l/)


----------



## Isek

Torgau, Saxonia


----------



## Isek

German industry


----------



## Isek

North sea


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

et:

Thank you Mannschaft for the great time!!!


----------



## Energy2003

Gratulation zum 2. Platz:


----------



## Justme

^^ I can't imagine what that last picture was for? Have people run out of good photos?


----------



## Clay Hefner

The little village of Sulzfeld, Bavaria. 
Oldest house










(http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2148906096/sizes/l/)


----------



## Clay Hefner

Karlstadt, Bavaria










(http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2465883813/)


----------



## Clay Hefner

Castle Belistein, Hesse.










{http://www.flickr.com/photos/pe_ha45/2279714637/}


----------



## friedemann

@ Clay
That's interesting. There are 2 castle Beilstein's.
This one in Hesse is now a hotel.

That's the second Beilstein, Rhineland-Palatinate:


----------



## friedemann

And now some photos of Leipzig, with 510,000 inhabitants biggest city in Saxony.









some nice old buildings


----------



## friedemann

The Commerzbank – I really love it!


----------



## friedemann

some fancy commieblocks. But they are vacant and will be demolished.


----------



## friedemann

Leipzig Roßplatz - not really beautiful, but also not that ugly
For me it has some commie charm.


----------



## Mekky II

friedemann said:


> The Commerzbank – I really love it!


what is this blue stuff ? a water closed evacuation ? :lol:


----------



## Clay Hefner

castle time!

Castle Falkenberg, Bavaria









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Castle Rothenfels, Bavaria









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Castle Harburg between Nördlingen and Donauwörth, Bavaria









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Essing, Bavaria. Town and castle.









source


----------



## Energy2003

*Munich, Bavaria.* _omg, this colour !_


----------



## Clay Hefner

Dillenburg, Hesse.









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Havelberg, Saxony-Anhalt.








source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Kronach, Bavaria








source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Hilpoltstein, Bavaria








source


----------



## Isek

Lake Starnberg with Munich City in the background


----------



## Isek

Aerial time!









frozen lake Chiemsee


----------



## Isek

The city of Weimar


----------



## friedemann

more aerials: these two are residential areas in Dresden, Saxony


----------



## friedemann




----------



## Clay Hefner

Regensburg old town and Stadtamhof, seen from Balloon.










source


----------



## Clay Hefner

The medieval old town of Berching, Bavaria.










source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Rothenburg










source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Kulmbach, Bavaria










source


----------



## Marathaman

Amazing photos.

Guten Tag Germany!


----------



## malud

Nördlingen. Built in the middle of a Meteorite crater.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nördlingen


----------



## Clay Hefner

Rottweil, ramparts









source


----------



## Isek

Berchtesgadener Land


----------



## Clay Hefner

Schönburg Castle, Rhineland-Palatinate









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Mighty Fortress Königstein near Dresden









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Castle Landeck in Rhineland-Palatinate









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Salzburg Castle, Bavaria









source


----------



## MPOWER

Great Thread!


----------



## friedemann

Speyer - a city in Rhineland-Palatinate on the border to Baden-Württemberg. It lies on the Rhine and has about 50,000 inhabitants.

Speyer was founded by the Romans and is one of the oldest german cities.


----------



## friedemann

Speyer cathedral


----------



## friedemann

nice tower!


----------



## friedemann

and the city hall


----------



## Clay Hefner

tiny Ellingen (Bavaria, 3700 Inhabitants) is now part of Weissenburg's county, but in the old Empire, the two towns were almost rivals.

Ellingen was property of the Teutonic Knight Order from 1219 to 1796 (when it was annexed by Prussia), and one of their provincial Headquarters (Landkomtureien). 
The Order turned the place into a baroque town.









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

town gate









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

the castle of the Teutonic Order









source


----------



## kalibanism

what a great photo collection. I love Germany, especially Berlin... I wish I could be there now


----------



## Clay Hefner

town hall









source


----------



## Tiaren

Regensburg, Bavaria. Altstadt and Cathedral:


----------



## Isek

Old bridge in Heidelberg


----------



## friedemann

Wolfsburg - a city in Lower Saxony near to Saxony-Anhalt. It has about 120,000 inhabitants and there's the headquarter of the Volkswagen company.


----------



## friedemann

a fountain in the city core


----------



## friedemann

the VW Museum


----------



## friedemann

view from the Ritz-Carlton to a power plant


----------



## Clay Hefner

Castle Bernburg, Saxony-Anhalt









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Gochsheim, Bavaria









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Königstein, Hesse









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Kinding, Bavaria
fortified church









source


----------



## Kame

*Schleswig*









panoramio


----------



## Kachle

*Stuttgart's stadium and Mercedes museum at night*

Something modern for a change. Stuttgart's Stuttgart's Gottlieb-Daimler-Stadion and Mercedes museum at night:

By Kachle on flickr


----------



## Kachle

*Stuttgart, Eugensplatz*

Stuttgart, Eugensplatz

By Kachle on flickr


----------



## Kachle

*Munich, BMW Welt*

Munich, BMW Welt + reflection of BMW HQ tower

By Kachle on flickr


----------



## Clay Hefner

Raddusch,Brandenburg
reconstructed slav castle









source


----------



## mieze

^^ very impressive. have you seen it by yourself? I never managed to go there


----------



## Clay Hefner

Herbertingen, Baden-Württemberg
Reconstruction of early Celtic town wall









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Haithabu site near Schleswig
Reconstructed Viking houses









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Weissenburg, Bavaria
reconstruction of Roman castle gate









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

mieze said:


> ^^ very impressive. have you seen it by yourself? I never managed to go there


sadly not


----------



## MPOWER

Are some of you tired? We want more pictures! ^^


----------



## friedemann

Altena, North Rhine-Westphalia, a bit south of the Ruhr area


----------



## friedemann

dead trees in the Bavarian Forest, east Bavaria. I wonder why they're all dead :dunno:


----------



## friedemann

Beilstein, Rhineland-Palatinate


----------



## Isek

The medieval skyline of Straubing


----------



## Clay Hefner

Wangen, Baden-Württemberg
town gate









source


----------



## Isek

Saxonia


----------



## friedemann

>


 There lives my uncle!


----------



## Clay Hefner

friedemann said:


> There lives my uncle!


not the worst place to live for sure.kay:


Sommerhausen (Bavaria) is a little village near Würzburg. It's a winemaker's village as well as an artists' colony.

gate









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

lane in Sommerhausen









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

the fortifications of Sommerhausen are fully preserved









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Sommerhausen, Main Street with town hall









source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Würzburg:


----------



## Isek

Bavarian village


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

One more picture of Würzburg... Fortress Marienberg:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

And one more pic...a little pano:


----------



## Max BGF

*Burgruine Hohenneuffen*, Schwäbische Alb, Kreis Esslingen, Baden-Württemberg


----------



## Energy2003

*Neutrauchburg, Lkr. Ravensburg, Bavaria*


----------



## lifestyle032

I'm sorry, but i couldn't find this in a better resolution.

Air photograph of hanover, with the city center in the background and parts of the Herrenhäuser Gardens in the front. Mainly the 2 km long "Herrenhäuser Allee" is findable within the "Georgengarten". In front you can see the roof of the Sea Life and a part of the "Berggarten"


----------



## Clay Hefner

Castle Thurant, Rhineland Palatinate









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Fortress Heidburg, Thuringia
courtyard 









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Castle Wülzburg at Weissenburg, Bavaria
gate









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Castle Trausnitz in Landshut









source


----------



## Mussoda

splendid thread,, Germans !
I enjoyed it !




EszettRocks said:


> The lights of Garmisch-Partenkirchen seen from the Zugspitze.



this view looks like 3D rendering ever. Great!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Bautzen:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Zittau:


----------



## Clay Hefner

nice. Bautzen looks totally awesome.


----------



## olympicmsgr

They look quite new. Rebuilt after WWII?


----------



## EszettRocks

Berliner Dom interior


----------



## EszettRocks

The river Saar


----------



## EszettRocks

The wealthy neighbourhood of Hamburg-Blankenese


----------



## EszettRocks

Some Frankfurt scenery


----------



## EszettRocks

Hamburg at night


----------



## EszettRocks

The Neumarkt in Dresden


----------



## EszettRocks

Sächsische Schweiz, Saxon Switzerland


----------



## olympicmsgr

wow! Great shots! Stunning beauty!


----------



## friedemann

*Greater rheas in Mecklenburg*
Some of these big argentinian birds escaped in 2001 from a farm in Mecklenburg. Now they get homey there and feel very good. There are already 60 or 70 rheas in the wild and the number is still increasing.


----------



## wonwiin

olympicmsgr said:


> They look quite new. Rebuilt after WWII?


No, probably the town centers were renovated in the last decade. It results a bit in an artificial look, because houses are not in a different state of repair.


----------



## Isek

Former innergerman border


----------



## Kampflamm

Usedom


----------



## Kampflamm

Dresden, Frauenkirche (1960)


----------



## Clay Hefner

Lohr, Bavaria









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Lohr, old tavern









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Lohr
street









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

castle in Lohr









source


----------



## Kampflamm

Görlitz


----------



## Max BGF

View from Burgruine Hohenneuffen to Swabian Alb, Baden-Württemberg


----------



## Mussoda

BRANDNAME said:


> Nice pic´s, this Thread is so wonderful!
> 
> Here a picture of the Kampenwand, a mountain in Bavaria.
> 
> A German/Bavarian slogan says:
> 
> Wenn i mid meiner wamp´n kannt, dan gang i auf die Kampenwand.
> (In Englisch: If I wouldn´t be so fat, i could climb that mountain)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


this kinda mountain is easy to climb up or quite steep ?


----------



## Isek




----------



## Kame

Near *Schwedeneck*









fotocommunity

Awesome weather these days in northern Germany, I'm just right back from a beach near there!


----------



## Kame

Near *Schwedeneck* again









fotocommunity


----------



## Clay Hefner

Uffenheim, Bavaria
town gate









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Cochem, Rhineland-Palatinate
town gate









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Tangermünde, Saxony-Anhalt
town gate









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Wangen, Baden-Württemberg
town gate









source


----------



## BRANDNAME

Mussoda said:


> this kinda mountain is easy to climb up or quite steep ?



Oh, it looks like quite steep, but it is easy to climb that mountain. 

Only the last 100 m are a little bit difficult. But even my grandfather has climbed that mountain. Without problems! :lol:

:banana:

mfg


----------



## wonwiin

Clay Hefner said:


> Uffenheim, Bavaria


It is a dangerous thing to say Uffenheim is in Bavaria, at least when you talk to the locals. It is in Franconia .


----------



## Clay Hefner

wonwiin said:


> It is a dangerous thing to say Uffenheim is in Bavaria, at least when you talk to the locals. It is in Franconia .


Don't worry I always carry a big club to fight off hostile Franconians.
Usually, I just stand on one of their awesome market places and shout out "YOURE BAVARIAN NOW SUCKERS DEAL WITH IT" (while wearing a Seppelhut, too), and watch what happens.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Clay Hefner said:


> Don't worry I always carry a big club to fight off hostile Franconians.
> Usually, I just stand on one of their awesome market places and shout out "YOURE BAVARIAN NOW SUCKERS DEAL WITH IT" (while wearing a Seppelhut, too), and watch what happens.


:lol:


----------



## Clay Hefner

Fortress Lichtenau, Bavaria
courtyard









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Fortress Rothenberg, Bavaria









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Castle Ratibor, Bavaria









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Castle Rieneck, Bavaria









source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Rheinturm in Duesseldorf:


----------



## Isek

Hamburg, Altenwerder


----------



## Clay Hefner

Castle Ehrenfels, Rhineland Palatinate









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Castle Lahneck, Rhineland Palatinate









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Castle Katz, Rhineland Palatinate









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Castles Reichenfels and Sooneck, Rhineland Palatinate









source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Neckar river and the "Fernmeldeturm Mannheim":









source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Telemax in Hanover:









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Diez, Rhineland Palatinate









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Harz









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Krämerbrücke in Erfurt









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

In the Black Forest









source


----------



## friedemann

Here some impressions from Chemnitz, Saxony, former named Karl-Marx-Stadt.
Chemnitz is part of the "Sachsendreieck" Metro (= Saxony Triangle), which is composed of Chemnitz, Dresden, Leipzig.


----------



## friedemann

Galeria Kaufhof - big shopping center


----------



## friedemann

the post office


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Two photos of Bad Urach (Baden-Württemberg):









source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

source


----------



## Isek

Luckau, Niederlausitz


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Eberbach Abbey:









source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

By the way, all the interior scenes of the movie "The Name of the Rose" were filmed in this abbey.









source


----------



## Isek

Church in Potsdam (Berlin suburbia)









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Image:Friedenskirche.jpg


----------



## Kame

Open air museum of *Molfsee*









flickr


----------



## Clay Hefner

Kronberg, Hesse









source


----------



## goschio

Offenbach CBD:


----------



## goschio

Offenbach from the air:


----------



## Clay Hefner

Wasserburg, Bavaria









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Werdau, Saxony









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Römhild, Thuringia









source


----------



## goschio

Bad Homburg (Frankfurt metro):


----------



## Isek

Police cars in Hamburg


----------



## Florin Sev

MesseTurm (257m) - Fair Tower in Frankfurt


----------



## erbse

*Bundesverwaltungsgericht / Reichsgericht building* (Federal Administrative Court of Germany) in *Leipzig*, Saxony.









source


----------



## friedemann

Schrebergärten (allotment gardens) in front of office buildings in Frankfurt, Hesse. In Germany they are very popular, lots of people living in the cities have such gardens in the surroundings. In total there are 1,4 million allotment gardens in Germany.


----------



## friedemann

abandoned drive-in-cinema near Frankfurt


----------



## Isek

Schwarzwald / Black Forest









http://www.flickr.com/photos/selcukaral/2489218077/sizes/o/


----------



## Kampflamm

Dresden:


----------



## TohrAlkimista

Finally a great quality pic by erbsenzaehler. :yes:

Also the one of Kampflamm is not that bad, but looks like a bit "violent" HDR.


----------



## EszettRocks

friedemann said:


> abandoned drive-in-cinema near Frankfurt


May I ask wtf? :nuts:

I realize it's good to have some diversity here but at least one could filter obviously shitty stuff off.


----------



## EszettRocks

Thought it was something impossible: A decent picture of Magdeburg


----------



## EszettRocks

Lindau


----------



## EszettRocks

From the south to the very north.. Helgoland


----------



## Clay Hefner

Prichsenstadt, bavaria









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Seligenstadt, hesse









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Monreal, Rhineland-Palatinate









source


----------



## erbse

*Lichtenstein Castle*, in the Swabian Alb, Baden-Württemberg









source


----------



## erbse

*Lietzower Schlösschen* (tiny castle) in Lietzow, on the island of Rügen - in my homelands of Mecklenburg-Vorpommern.

It's modelled after the shown Lichtenstein Castle, that's why this one's often called "Klein Lichtenstein":









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Iphofen, Bavaria
town gate (Rödelseer Tor)









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Iphofen
town gate (Einersheimer Tor)









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Iphofen
ramparts









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Iphofen
market place and town hall









source


----------



## Isek

Herrnfehlburg, Lkr. Straubing-Bogen









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4863270


----------



## wonwiin

Clay Hefner said:


> Iphofen


Here is a view of Iphofen from the Schwanberg / swan mountain. You can see the two things dominating the town, the vineyards in the foreground and the large factory of Knauf Gips (known for plaster boards) behind the small town.


----------



## Kachle

*Feuersee, Stuttgart*

Feuersee, Stuttgart

Kachle@flickr, Kachle-Stuttgart


----------



## Clay Hefner

wonwiin said:


> Here is a view of Iphofen from the Schwanberg / swan mountain. You can see the two things dominating the town, the vineyards in the foreground and the large factory of Knauf Gips (known for plaster boards) behind the small town.


Cool view!



Castle Gleichen, Thuringia









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Castle Haineck, Thuringia









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Castle Camburg, Thuringia









source


----------



## erbse

*Wartburg Castle*, Thuringia









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

^^wow

Castle Creuzburg, Thuringia









source


----------



## erbse

Wartburg again - closer









source


----------



## erbse

And another Wartburg shot - the inner courtyard with the "Taubenhaus" (pigeon house/dovecote) to the left









source


----------



## JohnnyCrash

I can´t get enough of Germany, the resurrection after WW2 was impressive and unique in history!


----------



## Isek

Kloster Mönchsdeggingen, By









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4942788


----------



## erbse

*2000 posts* - Congrats Germany! :applause:









source


----------



## EszettRocks

Erzabtei Beuron, Baden-Württemberg


----------



## EszettRocks

Birnau, Baden-Württemberg


----------



## EszettRocks

Rohrkopfhütte, Bavaria


----------



## Clay Hefner

Mainbernheim, Bavaria
ramparts









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Mainbernheim
town gate









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Mainbernheim
town gate









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Mainbernheim









source


----------



## EszettRocks

Tangermünde, Sachsen-Anhalt


----------



## EszettRocks

Some Frankfurt splendour


----------



## EszettRocks

Naja..


----------



## Isek

Tja!









http://flickr.com/photos/anditowski/2240324316/


----------



## Clay Hefner

Wemding, Bavaria









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Weismain, Bavaria









source


----------



## friedemann

a part of the Ahr valley in Rhineland-Palatinate


----------



## friedemann

Castle Trifels in the Pfälzer Forest, Rhineland-Palatinate


----------



## friedemann

Königstraße in Stuttgart, Baden-Württemberg. The tower in the background with the Mercedes-Star is the main station.


----------



## friedemann

a bakery in Franconia


----------



## friedemann

these are the locations:

1) Ahr Valley 2) Castle Trifels
















3) Stuttgart 4) bakery


----------



## Isek

Timber bridge in Bad Säckingen










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bad_Säckingen


----------



## Clay Hefner

From my Miltenberg photo thread









part two now UP!


----------



## goschio

friedemann said:


> Berlin: Oberbaumbrücke


Berlin really needs a skyline.


----------



## Kachle

Wilhelma inStuttgart. Nice ZOO. And this year polar were was born there. Very cute.

[email protected]


----------



## Clay Hefner

Bacharach, Rhineland-palatinate








source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Rudolstadt, Thuringia








source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Tüchersfeld, Bavaria








source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Schorndorf, Baden-Württemberg








source


----------



## friedemann

a chestnut avenue near Güstrow, Mecklenburg-Western Pomerania


----------



## friedemann

Harbour of Kiel in winter


----------



## Kame

Near *Kobern-Gondorf*.









fotocommunity


----------



## friedemann

That's the cloister garden in front of Kloster Kamp near Lintfort, North Rhine-Westphalia.
It was the first cistercian cloister in Germany, founded in 1123 by Friedrich I, archbishop of Cologne, and one of the most important until the Late Middle Ages.


----------



## Clay Hefner

Butzbach, Hesse








source


----------



## Kampflamm

Rostock, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern


----------



## Clay Hefner

Butzbach, town wall








source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Butzbach, castle








source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Butzbach
market square








source


----------



## Avalanix

Dresden


----------



## EszettRocks

Nationalpark Jasmund, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern


----------



## EszettRocks

Limburger Dom, Hesse


----------



## Patrick

Schloss Arenfels, Bad Hönningen, NR, Rhineland-Palatinate








by Christoph


----------



## Patrick

Kloster Maria Laach, Glees, AW, Rhineland-Palatinate








by Ka. T.-R.


----------



## Patrick

Völklinger Hütte, Völklingen, VK, Saarland








by Ti. Wun.


----------



## Teslicanin1985

Eines der schoensten Laender und wohl das sauberste der Welt! Respekt!


----------



## Patrick

I have updated the map, you that you can see whoch region are represented in this thread.
Kame, could you please edit the first posting as somehow I can't login to my aol-account just to change the map. The new adress is: http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/6581/mapday9.jpg









I see a southern overweight considering the variety of locations


----------



## Patrick

i'm in full flow now, so some more pics 

School in Otterndorf, CUX, Lower Saxony








RaBoe/wiki http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...einschule_01.jpg&filetimestamp=20070920163114


----------



## Patrick

Schwebefähre (transport bridge) in Osten, CUX, Lower Saxony








hecht2006/flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/hecht2006/121462557/


----------



## Patrick

Burg Bederkesa, Bad Bederkesa, CUX, Lower Saxony








atzon/flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/dilettant/2790174956/


----------



## Patrick

Cuxhaven, CUX, Lower Saxony








carrignafoy/flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/carrignafoy/217079548/


----------



## Patrick

Wind mill in Osterholz, OHZ, Lower Saxony








tillwe/flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/tillwe/58955670/


----------



## Patrick

Bremervörde, ROW, Lower Saxony








oldeule/flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/old_eulenspiegel/622072579/


----------



## Patrick

Rotenburg (Wümme), ROW, Lower Saxony








jccseveq/flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/seveq/2233476976/


----------



## Avalanix

Sylt


----------



## Kame

Thanks a lot for you effort, Patrick! First page is edited.

Stage of the Karl May Festival in *Bad Segeberg*









flickr


----------



## Kame

View from the Kalkberg in *Bad Segeberg*









fotocommunity


----------



## friedemann

some impressions from the cities: Düsseldorf, North Rhine-Westphalia (NRW)


----------



## friedemann

Berlin: Leipziger Straße


----------



## friedemann

Stellahaus, Hamburg. The Stellahaus belongs to the so called "Kontorhäuser". These are office buildings which have been built in the first decades of the last century (Stellahaus 1922).


----------



## Pølser Hawkins III

Frankfurt am Main


----------



## erbse

Uber-geil :applause:


----------



## Avalanix

Really crappy pic from Berlin Friedemann...


----------



## Avalanix

Burg Rötteln in the city of Lörrach where i was born... would love to see it again.


----------



## Avalanix

Schloss Marienburg
Marienburg castle


----------



## friedemann

> Really crappy pic from Berlin Friedemann...


Das ist ein Deutschland-Thread und kein Burgen-und-Fachwerkhäuser-Thread. Außerdem lässt sich über Geschmack streiten und das führt zu nichts.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Damn...the picture of Frankfurt is wicked! :cheer:


----------



## Patrick

friedemann said:


> Das ist ein Deutschland-Thread und kein Burgen-und-Fachwerkhäuser-Thread. Außerdem lässt sich über Geschmack streiten und das führt zu nichts.


True! Germany is not only hier äh Rothenburg ob der Tauber, but ääähhh also Köln-Chorweiler, ne? 









ninabrinkm./fc


----------



## friedemann

> True! Germany is not only hier äh Rothenburg ob der Tauber, but ääähhh also Köln-Chorweiler, ne?


and also the Völklinger Hütte, ne?

btw, thanks for the update, Patrick!

church of St. Sebastian, south Bavaria


----------



## friedemann

Leipzig, Saxony


----------



## Isek

Dudes you are ubergeil!

A small series shot around the town of Cham in the middle of the Bavaria Forest:


----------



## Isek




----------



## Isek




----------



## Isek

Another series about the landscape around Altdorf, east of Nuernberg


----------



## Isek




----------



## Isek




----------



## Avalanix

Ja aber Berlin hat defenitiv mehr zu bieten als Platten...
Sicherlich ist es ein Deutschland Bilderforum, deshalb sollte man auch die BESONDERHEITEN Deutschlands zeigen. Platten gibt es überall. (wie es übrigens auch alle anderen machen)
Ich glaube nicht das jemand nach Deutschland fährt um sich Plattenbauten anzusehen.

Zugspitze 2962m (highest mountain in Germany) :


----------



## friedemann

> deshalb sollte man auch die BESONDERHEITEN Deutschlands zeigen.


Gehört Graffitti auch zu Deutschlands Besonderheiten? #2139


----------



## Avalanix

In einer gewissen Weise eine Besonderheit Berlins, denn Berlin ist eine Trendstadt und defenitiv bekannt für seine Kunst. Wie du sicherlich weißt setzen sich junge Leute dort wegen der geringen Lebensunterhaltskosten fest, die in gewisser Weise das Bild von Berlin mitbestimmen.


----------



## Kame

friedemann said:


> Das ist ein Deutschland-Thread und kein Burgen-und-Fachwerkhäuser-Thread. Außerdem lässt sich über Geschmack streiten und das führt zu nichts.


:yes:

Und das Bild vom grauen Nazibau vor dem Hintergrund der sozialistischen Platten ist sicherlich einzigartig in der Welt.


----------



## erbse

Could you please keep it in English? Cordial thanks in advance.


Avalanix: Awesome image. Where is that?


----------



## Avalanix

Really ?
Its the Zugspitze, Bavaria.


Nürnberg/Nuremberg in Bavaria


----------



## erbse

Avalanix said:


> Really ?
> Its the Zugspitze, Bavaria.


Ja, really. It was pretty hard to recognize it from this angle.

So deutsch!


----------



## Avalanix

xD

Waldkirch:


----------



## Isek




----------



## Patrick

^^Karlsruhe?


Wineyards in Schweich near Trier, Mosel river in the background









vielepixel/flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/vielepixel/64006922/


----------



## lucknowii sky

Omg !! what an amazing and a beautifull country!!
i am short of words to describe how amazing these photos are!
so diverse from modern to traditional. one day i hope i can visit germany!!
truly an fantasy place.


----------



## Avalanix

Koblenz










Yes thats true.
But Canada is also beautiful !


----------



## friedemann

Göttingen, Lower Saxony


----------



## friedemann

Cottbus (Brandenburg): Spremberger Turm (the left one)


----------



## Avalanix

omg Cottbus where I live at the Moment... Not really a nice city...
But nice picture !

Bodensee:


----------



## EszettRocks

Bad Tölz, Bavaria


----------



## EszettRocks

Ludwigsburg, Württemberg


----------



## EszettRocks

Aichtal, Baden-Württemberg


----------



## EszettRocks

The Orangery Palace in Potsdam, Brandenburg


----------



## EszettRocks

Freiburg im Breisgau, Baden-Württemberg


----------



## erbse

Fantastic picks, Eszett! :applause:



A shot by me:

*Dresden*, Saxony


----------



## Patrick

Saar River near Mettlach-Orscholz, MZG, Saarland








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wolfgangstaudt/2457825504/


----------



## Patrick

Wasserschloss Crottorf, Friesenhagen, AK, Rhineland-Palatinate








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1491110277/


----------



## Patrick

Nienburg, NI, Lower Saxony








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/760600142/


----------



## Patrick

Hameln, HM, Lower Saxony








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexanderboche/2732249719/


----------



## Patrick

A5 south of Frankfurt, Hesse








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thomasbecker/2080291531/


----------



## Tiaren

^^

And I thought only Japanese were big fans of Rothenburg. 

Great picture Mussoda!


----------



## malud

Marine-Ehrenmal Laboe / Laboe Naval Memorial
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laboe_Naval_Memorial


----------



## Kampflamm

Kyffhäuser Monument










Source


----------



## goschio

Mussoda said:


> Rothenburg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (by bluehands, who is a korean)



Its a nice city. But why do they always repair cobblestone streets with asphalt? Is it so hard to get some new cobblestones? You see this awful habit all over Germany. And it affects not only cobblestone but all kind of stone plates.

Its these little things that are not really expensive but have a great impact on an the area.


----------



## Saigoneseguy

Kampflamm said:


> Kyffhäuser Monument


I've been there! Thuringen heartland.


----------



## Kame

*Tag der Deutschen Einheit!*



















fotocommunity


----------



## Kaiser

Happy German Unity Day! ;-)


----------



## Avalanix

Monschau:


----------



## Patrick

Hamm, BIT, Rhineland-Palatinate








by Fr. Mö.


----------



## Patrick

Ahrweiler, Bad Neuenahr-Ahrweiler, AW, Rhineland-Palatinate








by Si. Schw.


----------



## friedemann

edit


----------



## Patrick

Grenzau, Höhr-Grenzhausen, WW, Rhineland-Palatinate








by Wi. Mo.


----------



## Patrick

Trainstation by Hundertwasser, Uelzen, UE, Lower Saxony








by K.-H. Kö.


----------



## Patrick

Kame, this is the url to the updated map for page 1 
http://img376.imageshack.us/img376/7828/kfzkennzeichendeutschlanv2.jpg


----------



## friedemann

the river Mittweida near the town Mittweida, Saxony


----------



## friedemann

windmill in the Havelland, western Brandenburg


----------



## friedemann

Bavarian Forest


----------



## friedemann

Castle Königstein, Saxony


----------



## wonwiin

Oktoberfest in Munich is ending this weekend.


----------



## MPOWER

I was there yesterday. Cold & rainy. But it was fun.


----------



## goschio

Nice, finally some modern stuff.


----------



## friedemann

Essen, NRW: Love Parade 2007. The years before it always was in Berlin, but 2007 it has been translocated to the Ruhr area. 2007 it was in Essen with 1,2 mill. visitors; 2008 it was in Dortmund with 1,6 mill. visitors.

Look at the sexy boys on the traffic lights and on top of the office building!


----------



## friedemann

Dresden - Saxony: view from the Elbe to the Frauenkirche


----------



## friedemann

Addition to the Essen pic: I wonder why all the traffic lights are yellow?


----------



## erbse

"Party-mode" for traffic lights?


----------



## friedemann

Hohnstein, Saxony


----------



## friedemann

Wismar, Mecklenburg-West Pomerania: view to the harbour


----------



## friedemann

It's fall and it's time for some foggy castles :banana:

Castle Hohenzollern, Baden-Württemberg


----------



## friedemann

Castle Werenwag, Baden-Württemberg


----------



## friedemann

Castle Neuschwanstein, Bavaria


----------



## zwischbl

wow- imagine sitting in a warm room in one of these castles having a cup of tea and enjoying the awesome view :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

friedemann said:


> Look at the sexy boys on the traffic lights and on top of the office building!


:nuts:


----------



## PufftheMagicDragon

friedemann said:


> Du meinst also, dass Hamburg nicht wirklich urban ist?


Vergleiche Hamburg, Berlin oder auch München mal mit NY, Paris oder London, Hamburg ist ein kleines Licht.

Eigentlich will ich, dass Hamburg zu einer Weltstadt avanciert, aber Hamburg spielt nur in der dritten Liga.

1,8 Millionen Einwohner und im Speckgürtel nochmal eine Million, sind nicht besonders viel.


----------



## PufftheMagicDragon

Edit sagt, nicht nur mein innerer Server spinnt.


----------



## MPOWER

Kommt auf, will wieder neue tolle Bilder sehen.


----------



## friedemann

Post doch selber! :tongue:



> Edit sagt, nicht nur mein innerer Server spinnt.


Ist Edit deine Freundin?


Lake Constance, Baden-Württemberg and Bavaria, on the border to Switzerland and Austria


----------



## friedemann

Lindau - a city on the bank of the Lake Constance; here you see the harbour gate


----------



## friedemann

Lindau - that's the richly ornamented town hall, built in 1422 in Gothic style, modified in 1576 to look Renaissance-like.


----------



## friedemann

Bamberg, Frankonia (the north of the state Bavaria is called "Frankonia", only the south of the state is the real Bavaria): the black sheep


----------



## friedemann

Castle Sooneck, Rhineland-Palatinate


----------



## friedemann

Trittenheim on the Mosel, Rhineland-Palatinate


----------



## friedemann

Town hall of Duderstadt, Lower Saxony, on the border to Thuringia


----------



## friedemann

View from the so called Paternosterklippen in the Harz Mountains, north Thuringia


----------



## friedemann

East Berlin - Palast der Republik in 1977


----------



## friedemann

Palast der Republik in 2007


----------



## friedemann

and this year...


----------



## friedemann

in some years it will look like that:


























(proposals by SPIEGEL online)


----------



## erbse

Great work Herr Friedemann :applause:

I hope the reconstruction of Berlin's city castle turns out to be great in the end. A modern cupola and Spree facade would be a disgrace - if so, it should be completely reconstructed.

Btw, we've got an extensive *thread about the Stadtschloss reconstruction project*.

You may find some better impressions and stuff around there


----------



## erbse

*Görlitz in Saxony* -
one of the overall best kept historic cities of Europe (in the >50'000-population-range).









Source: Wiki


----------



## friedemann

> Btw, we've got an extensive thread about the Stadtschloss reconstruction project.


thanks!
When I see the pictures of Berlin 1915-1930 I must notice that former architecture had more quality and beauty than today hno:

Friedemann ist mein _Vor_name :bash:


----------



## Saigoneseguy

Asian styled *Schloss Pillnitz*, Saxony.


----------



## Caustic

@ Görlitz: :drool:


----------



## Isek

Museum in Gotha, Thuringa









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dasmaddin/2435411543/


----------



## [email protected]

The famous castle Sanssouci in Potsdam


----------



## [email protected]

The Bundeskanzleramt in Berlin as seen from the Reichstag


----------



## [email protected]

Bremen's market-place as seen from the Bremer Dom


----------



## friedemann

really nice photos!


----------



## [email protected]

Danke  Sind ja auch alles sehr nette Orte

Badenburg in the Schlosspark Nymphenburg in Munich


----------



## zwischbl

^^ the Nymphenburger Schlosspark is located in the city of Munich not near to it 
look at this picture:


----------



## friedemann

Erfurt (Thuringia): the cathedral

The history of the Erfurter cathedral dates back to the year 740 as Pope Zacharias allowed the missionary Bonifatius to found a diocese and build a church. Construction was finished in the 750's, but in 1153 the church fell down. 
One year later the construction of today's cathedral began and has been finished 1170.


----------



## friedemann

Hamburg - the "Michel"


----------



## friedemann

Zittau, Saxony: Spitalkirche


----------



## erbse

It's not Weihnachtszeit yet, Friedemann  I already posted that Michel pic last year, by the by. 



*Mespelbrunn Castle* - a neat moated castle between Frankfurt and Würzburg (Spessart forest)









Source: fotocommunity


----------



## friedemann

Ludwigsburg, Baden-Württemberg

The city lies 12 km north of Stuttgart and is only 300 years young. in 1704 King Eberhard Ludwig of Württemberg began to build a castle based on the model of Versailles. Some years later he built two other castles in the neighbourhood.
As of 1709, people began to settle before the castle. In 1718 the settlement has become a town.


----------



## friedemann

Castle Ludwigsburg


----------



## friedemann

Castle Monrepos - built some years after


----------



## friedemann

Inside the lake around Castle Monrepos there's an island with an abandoned church 









Ludwigsburg:












> I already posted that Michel pic last year, by the by.


Oh...naja, jetz hab ich's schon gepostet.


----------



## friedemann

Bavaria: looking at the Alps. These mountains belong to the Karwendel, a mountain range in Austria and Germany.


----------



## friedemann

Königsee - a lake near Berchtesgaden, in the very South-East of Bavaria


----------



## friedemann

an ocean of poppies :cheers:


----------



## Kame

*Hildesheim*









fotocommunity


----------



## Kame

*Hildesheim* again









fotocommunity


----------



## friedemann

some impressions from Bremen, which is a Hansestadt (like e.g. Hamburg, Lübeck and Danzig, too). In the Middle Age, the Hansa was an alliance of trading cities in north Germany, Poland and the Netherlands.


----------



## friedemann




----------



## friedemann

Bremer Dom - a gothic cathedral, built from the 11. to the 13. century. In the 14. century the Dom has been enlarged; flanking chapels were built. In the 16. century the Dom has been modified from Romantic Style to Gothic Style.


----------



## Tiaren

Awesome pics! Really beautiful.


----------



## Svartmetall

I love Bremen yet it never really gets featured on SSC. Excellent work, Friedemann!


----------



## Deki---KG

Königssee Area erinnert mich an meine Heimat Süd Serbien und Montenegro.

Super Bilder!


----------



## friedemann

Sieht es dort auch so aus? Mich erinnert es eher an Norwegen.

This is the Hexentanzplatz (witches' dance floor) near Thale in the Harz mountains, Saxony-Anhalt.


----------



## friedemann

There are several Hexensabbate (Witches' Sabbat, bedevilment) every year.









The Witche's Sabbats are:
Yule, Midwinter Night, 21. Dec
Imbolc, Day of Oracle, 2. Feb
Ostara, Festival of Fertileness, 21. March
Beltane, Walpurgis Night, 30. April
Litha, Midsummer Night, 21. Jun
Lammas and Mabon, 1. Aug, 21. Sept
Samhain (Halloween), Festival of Death Cult, 31. Okt


----------



## friedemann

Since the early Middle Age there are myths and legends about these top-secret meetings, e.g. that the witches are flying with besoms and have to do with sorcery and wizardry etc.

picture: view from the Hexentanzplatz


----------



## friedemann

With the Christianization the occult celtic and germanic influences have been pushed back. But today, as the christian belief goes back, occultism fills the gap; things like Halloween, satanist and druid clubs are coming.

The old germanic and alemannic Carnival and medieval tournaments are trendy, too.

picture: painting on an house wall in Thale


----------



## Isek

The ruins of a monastery called "Allerheiligen" situated in the Schwarzwald.


----------



## Waxo Khana

Internationales Maritimes Museum Hamburg









Photo: www.mediaserver.hamburg.de


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA

The majestic peak of "Zugspitze" at 2962 meters above the Garmisch/Partenkirchen area of Bavaria.


----------



## friedemann

Is that picture yours?

another one from the Zugspitze:


----------



## pierretoulouse

Those pics of Bavaria are beautifull.


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA

friedemann said:


> Is that picture yours?
> 
> another one from the Zugspitze:


Yep, when I visited there a couple of years ago when I lived in Italy. It was taken from the parking lot of the U.S. Armed Forces recreation center of "Edelweiss".


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA

^^ Speaking of Zugspitze, I wanted to go to the top but my family was too scarred to go up with me. :lol:


----------



## MPOWER

<3 Germany :lovethem:


----------



## christos-greece

FLAWDA-FELLA said:


> The majestic peak of "Zugspitze" at 2962 meters above the Garmisch/Partenkirchen area of Bavaria.


Awesome pic


----------



## friedemann

Schwarzenberg, Saxony


----------



## friedemann

Dernau, Rhineland-Palatinate


----------



## friedemann

Berlin - old and new


----------



## friedemann

Berlin: Checkpoint Charlie


----------



## friedemann

Munich


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA

Photo taken by me around the German/Austrian border about 25km west of Garmisch in Bavaria.


----------



## Kampflamm

Dresden, Zwinger and some water/art installation:










Source


----------



## erbse

^ Wasn't that the left alone sheeting crap that didn't work for months? 


*Görlitz* again!








source: Fotocommunity.de


----------



## friedemann

Eisenach, Thuringia: a pharmacy


----------



## Kame

Back then (well, actually it's from 1992, I guess there was no Commerzbank in the GDR ):









fotocommunity


----------



## Kame

Today:









flickr


----------



## erbse

^ Astounding comparisons! I'm in love with Greifswald, it's so Neubrandenburg-ish 



*Heidelberg, Baden-Württemberg*









Source


----------



## Kame

^^ Beautiful, the shining West! 



erbsenzaehler said:


> ^ Astounding comparisons! I'm in love with Greifswald, it's so Neubrandenburg-ish


Thanks, it's actually just a little fraction of a fascinating series of more than 50 shots I found on fotocommunity.de:

*Greifswald um 1992 by Frank-2.0*

Talking about the shining West, here's the shining East: *Greifswald *today!









flickr


----------



## friedemann

Greifswald (Mecklenburg), Wollweberstraße in 1992


----------



## friedemann

and today:


----------



## friedemann

Greifswald - the harbor


----------



## friedemann

Berlin - the Kreuzberg

Kreuzberg is a multicultural quarter of the city with lots of Arabs and Turks as well as the name of a hill or a little mountain in the middle of Berlin


----------



## friedemann

Berlin - Gendarmenmarkt


----------



## friedemann

Berlin - aerial


----------



## muc

At 2000m above Hochfelln near Bergen/Bavaria at the northern edge of the Alps. Chiemsee in the background. A great starting place for long distance hangliding flights into Austria.


Photo by Burghard Martens Pilot: me


----------



## friedemann

Dortmund, Ruhr area, NRW: Union Brewery


----------



## friedemann

Dortmund: the Stadtbibliothek (city library)


----------



## friedemann

Husum, Schleswig-Holstein: Hafencafé - Schiffsrestaurant


----------



## friedemann

by night:


----------



## friedemann

another 'ship resaturant' in Cologne, on the Rhine


----------



## friedemann

Cottbus, Brandenburg: a bridge in the park


----------



## friedemann

Bad Wildungen, Hesse: that building is the Fürstenhof which is now a private hospital


----------



## friedemann

some landscape in fall


----------



## friedemann

the Honburg near Tuttlingen, Baden-Württemberg


----------



## MPOWER

Good bless Germany! My beloved country. <3


----------



## erbse

FLAWDA-FELLA said:


> Photo taken by me of the Schloss Liderhof Palace and Gardens in Bavaria.
> 
> http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/6910/picture177os2.jpg


Fantastic view kay:

Ludwig's castles are so neat. It's somewhat sad he died that early, so nobody took care of his unfinished castles.


Especially *Burg Falkenstein* would have been awesome:








Source: http://www.schaepp.de/ludwigII/falkenstein/burg_falkenstein.jpg


Just imagine all the Japanese walking around there  It'd have had potential to beat Neuschwanstein regarding fairy-tale'ness & popularity.

Isn't any rich Chinese, Island dude or Russian out there to take care of these upsetting plans and build that baby? 


By the by: *2500 posts!* :applause:


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA

^^ I agree, that sure would have been one of the best castles in Deutschland. Nice find erbsenzaehler!!! :applause:


----------



## TigarZg1

Ich finde das eure land sehr schon ist,es gefelht mir sehr gut,


Schone gruße aus kroatien


----------



## Clay Hefner

Wimpfen









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Gelnhausen









source


----------



## Clay Hefner

Burgschwalbach









source


----------



## Amuse2000

MPOWER said:


> Good bless Germany! My beloved country. <3



agreed, pity Fidel castro is missing out on so much :colgate:


----------



## Clay Hefner

Rothenburg









source


----------



## thun

@ erbse: Especially the terrain of Falkenstein is perfect for such a kitsch (and much better than Neuschwanstein): one single mountain with very steep rock walls on three sides, right above the valley, visible from kilometres from almost every side and with the Alps right behind it. The ruin on top is worth a visit for its panorama, though.


----------



## Kame

Welcome back, Clay! 

*Frankfurt's Airport* at dusk. You can see the skyline in the background.









fotocommunity

*The same view at day
The same view at night*


----------



## l'eau

gut deutschland photos:happy:


----------



## [email protected]

Neues Palais im Park Sanssouci in Potsdam


----------



## friedemann

Potsdam, Brandenburg: the "Fliegende Holländer" (Flying Dutchman)


----------



## railway stick

*Meppen, Emsland.*


----------



## Clay Hefner

Kame said:


> Welcome back, Clay!


Hey thanks Kame 


meersburg








source


----------



## Clay Hefner

oberwesel








source


----------



## Clay Hefner

nördlingen








source


----------



## Clay Hefner

lauingen








source


----------



## Isek

*Munich*










(c)http://www.flickr.com/photos/claire_louise/2298963793/


----------



## friedemann

landscape in the fall


----------



## friedemann

a little farm in the countryside


----------



## friedemann

forest in the Oberlausitz (Upper Lusatia), Saxony


----------



## friedemann

Düsseldorf, North-Rhine-Westphalia (NRW)

Düsseldorf has about 580,000 inhabitants and is the capital of NRW. It belongs to the Rhine-Ruhr area and is one of the centers of the german advertising and fashion industry. There are also lots of publishing houses, insurance agencies, telecommunication and internet companies.


----------



## friedemann

some street scenes


----------



## friedemann




----------



## erbse

friedemann said:


> forest in the Oberlausitz (Lower Lusatia), Saxony


Upper Lusatia, if so 


Great shots, as always! Germany has some awesome landscapes that you wouldn't expect in such a densely populated country. But please credit your sources, or there's some angry Bruno coming for you!


----------



## Kame

More *Düsseldorf*: The elegant Thyssen-Tower.









fotocommunity


----------



## friedemann

Hamburg - the harbour


----------



## friedemann

an abandoned cottage









photos by fotocommunity as most of the other pictures. Some are from flickr and other websites, but I don't know the source of each photo.


----------



## friedemann

Chrismas market (Weihnachtsmarkt, Christkindlesmarkt) in Bremen

Chrismas marktes originated in Germany and Austria and are being held some weeks before Christmas. Some of them are very old, for example the first Dresden Christmas market was held in 1434, the Bautzen Christmas market dates back to the year 1384.

There are lots of deliciousnesses to buy like Glühwein (heated red wine with cinnamon, sugar, cloves, citrus and vanilla pods), Gebrannte Mandeln (candied and toasted almonds), Lebkuchen (gingerbread), Bratwurst and Christstollen.


----------



## friedemann

The Christkindlesmarkt in Nuremberg is one of the most famous in Germany.


----------



## friedemann

Cologne:









pics by fotocommunity.de


----------



## christos-greece

Nice pics


----------



## friedemann

Erfurt - the capital of Thuringia


----------



## friedemann

the Fischmarkt (photo by wikipedia)


----------



## malud

Schloss Wernigerode


----------



## MPOWER

Love this thread :applause:


----------



## barrak

*Opera House Dresden*


----------



## barrak

*King Wilhelm 1st vacation home in Usedom, Vor Pommern*


By eriond52


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice pics


----------



## Tiaren

Yeah, really nice pics! 

I love those Rothenburg comparisons. Some parts look even better today!


----------



## friedemann

a little village near Saalfeld, Thuringia


----------



## friedemann

Bautzen, Saxony, in winter


----------



## friedemann

the Brocken, Saxony-Anhalt, after a snow storm. It's with 1,141m the highest mountain of the Harz.


----------



## Kame

*Zittau*









fotocommunity


----------



## Clay Hefner

Tiaren said:


> I love those Rothenburg comparisons. Some parts look even better today!


Yeah those are interesting comparison shots.
It kinda looks like they reconstructed that half-timbered house in the first picture after the 70s. Might just be the different angle, though. 



Lauffen








source


----------



## Kame

*Zittau *again.









fotocommunity


----------



## Clay Hefner

Hannoversch Münden








source


----------



## Kame

And again.









fotocommunity


----------



## Clay Hefner

Schwäbisch Hall








source
Edit 
oops same time posts sorry


----------



## railway stick

Hamm, Westfalen:


----------



## friedemann

same building from another angle. It belongs to an amusement park


----------



## friedemann

Hamm, hindu temple









Hamm is located on the eastern edge of the Ruhr area, NRW


----------



## friedemann

Essen, Ruhr area: construction of a shopping center


----------



## friedemann

Essen: crane skyline


----------



## Nando_ros

Amazing country :master:


----------



## friedemann

Berlin, swissôtel


----------



## friedemann

Berlin: Quartier 206, an expensive shopping mall in the Friedrichstraße


----------



## malud

Berlin Potsdamer Platz in 1980s: Maglev Train (Berlin wall in Background)


----------



## friedemann

Mecklenburg Lakeland in the south of Mecklenburg-Vorpommern








That lake is the Müritz, Germany's biggest lake after Lake Constance


----------



## friedemann

In summer lots of tourists come for canoeing, biking or hiking.


----------



## friedemann

harbour of Waren, a bigger (for Mecklenburg standards) city on the Müritz


----------



## friedemann

Waren, the old town


----------



## friedemann

the valley of the river Saale in the south of Saxony-Anhalt


----------



## friedemann

two bridges over the Saale near Naumburg, Saxony-Anhalt


----------



## Kame

*Grevesmühlen* - Old Townhall









panoramio


----------



## Kame

*New Townhall*









flickr


----------



## Kame

*Beautiful street*









flickr


----------



## Avalanix

Wow great pictures !

Keep it going !


----------



## Clay Hefner

Wernigerode








source


----------



## Clay Hefner

source


----------



## Clay Hefner

source


----------



## Clay Hefner

source


----------



## MPOWER

Great Thread


----------



## friedemann

winter in the Rhön, a hilly landscape in east Hesse and west Thuringia


----------



## friedemann

Bad Berleburg, NRW


----------



## friedemann

Ringelbach, Baden-Württemberg









all three pics by fotocommunity


----------



## Isek

Happy 2009!
Private fireworks in Berlin.


----------



## friedemann

wow!


----------



## Svartmetall

Now THAT is how to do fireworks, excellent shot! Happy new year Germany!


----------



## Deki---KG

*Bad Salzuflen (OWL-Lippe)*

by me


----------



## friedemann

*Wetzlar, Hesse*

Wetzlar is a city of 50,000 inhabitants, 200,000 in the metro area. It's a major center of Germany's optical industry alongside with Jena, Thuringia.


----------



## friedemann

Wetzlar, Jerusalemhaus

The Jerusalemhaus is the right one of that four half-timbered houses on the bottom of the picture. In 1772 Karl-Wilhelm Jerusalem, who worked at the superior Court of Justice, lived there and commited suicide.
This happening inspired Goethe to his book "Die Leiden des jungen Werther" (the suffering of the young Werther).

Today, the Jerusalemhaus is a museum.


----------



## Isek

Shrine near Kastel, Saarland









(c)http://www.flickr.com/photos/johannjm/2862440488/


----------



## Max BGF

*Unknown Stuttgart*

*Neckar am Canstatter Wasen*








Von weberdaniel, www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/cat/2009/display/15448457

*Über Stuttgart-Birkach zur Schwäbischen Alb*








Von Bernhard J. L., www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/cat/2009/display/929087

*Schtuagerter Oberschtüble*








Von Tom Koehler, www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/cat/2009/display/14961035


----------



## Kampflamm

Bonn









Source: me


----------



## erbse

Supergeilo impressions, everyone :applause:


Maxe: Deine Bilder werden nicht angezeigt, da FC kein Hotlinking erlaubt. Du musst die Bilder irgendwo hochladen, z.B. auf imageshack.us, flickr.com oder photobucket.com


----------



## Max BGF

erbsenzaehler said:


> Maxe: Deine Bilder werden nicht angezeigt, da FC kein Hotlinking erlaubt.


Danke für den Hinweis. Dachte ich bisher auch, konnte sie jedoch vorher sehen, wohl Cache.



> Du musst die Bilder irgendwo hochladen


Sowas mach ich nicht. Lieber wird FC bei Gelegenheit geflamed.


----------



## Max BGF

*Stuttgart*

<- Source

*Karlsplatz aufwärts*









*HipHopCity Stuttgart*









*Teehaus abwärts*


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

The Castle of Fulda/Hesse










source


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

Cathedral "St. Salvator" of Fulda/Hesse










source


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

Old Townhall of Fulda/Hesse










source


----------



## Accura4Matalan

I'm sold. The pictures in this thread are well and truly amazing.


----------



## malud

Berlin: Siemenssteg, Brücke zum Kraftwerk Charlottenburg (Bridge leading to a power station)


----------



## Kampflamm

Bonn









Source: moi


----------



## friedemann

Wanna some castles?

Castle Beelitz, Brandenburg


----------



## friedemann

Castle Baum, Lower Saxony. It’s situated in the Schaumburger Forest and has been built by Duke Wilhelm of Schaumburg in 1760/61. Around the castle is an English garden with a pond.


----------



## friedemann

Castle Albrechtsberg on the Elbe near Dresden, Saxony. It has been built for Prince Albrecht, the youngest brother of the prussian Kings Wilhelm IV. and Wilhelm I.


----------



## Ricardo P

The sun goed down in Monschau-Rohren, Nordrhein-Westfalen









Cloudy day in Cologne, Nordrhein-Westfalen









Stadttor (Citygate) Düsseldorf, Nordrhein-Westfalen









Foggy in the mountains near Todtnau, Baden-Württemberg


----------



## Max BGF

*Stuttgart*

*Weihnachtsmarkt & Schillerplatz*


----------



## MPOWER

Looks like Nürnberg only a bit smaller ^^


----------



## Max BGF

Stuttgarter Weihnachtsmarkt gehört meines Wissens zu den Größten, wenn nicht der Größte. 2008 rund 4 Mio Besucher. Zieht sich von einem Teil des Schloßplatzes über den hier sichtbaren Schillerplatz, anschließend die Kirchstraße zum Marktplatz.


----------



## Kame

Very cold days here in Germany.

On its way to the *Brocken*:









fotocommunity


----------



## friedemann

These days it's so cold that there's ice on the Elbe in Dresden.

The following two pics are from Jan-Feb 2006, another cold winter.

Elbe in Dresden - flickr


----------



## friedemann

Elbe in Hamburg - photo by flickr, too


----------



## friedemann

Thuringian Forest, south Thuringia


----------



## friedemann

Thuringian forest, too


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

My house 3 years ago... 1.2 m snow :banana::nuts:










by me


----------



## Novak

Aachen Cathedral


----------



## Novak

Eisenach


----------



## Novak

Hamburg


----------



## erbse

Fantastic pics everyone! That Hamburg panorama is marvellous!



friedemann said:


> These days it's so cold that there's ice on the Elbe in Dresden.


And everybody's crying about global warming here hno:


----------



## Novak

Rhön Area










Just some pictures I stumbled upon while browsing Germany on the net.


----------



## erbse

^ Are you Kevlargeist, by any chance?


----------



## Novak

I am. Had to make comeback with this nick after a year or two cuz KG isn't working. hno:

Edit/Kaboomrofl. I guess I should have tried another web browsers as well. Nieder mit Opera!


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*PASSAU* (Latin: _Batavis_ or _Batavia_, also _Passavium_; Italian: _Passavia_; Czech:_ Pasov_) - one of my favourite towns in germany :cheers:










by Franz St. http://flickr.com/photos/fstifter/2603691291/


----------



## erbse

^ Mine too. One of the greatest landscapes combined with historic cityscape north of the Alps. Have to go there again soon.

While we're at it: Ever been to the Weihnachtsmarkt of Passau? Would you recommend it?


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

erbsenzaehler said:


> While we're at it: Ever been to the Weihnachtsmarkt of Passau?



Unfortunately not. Last year I visited the Christkindlmarkt in Salzburg. I Liked it


----------



## thun

@ Erbse: Its not too large but the location is one of the best I've seen so far (Domplatz, right in front of the cathedral). And it has not too much people (tourists), so I would recommend it without doubt.

Oh, btw. in the south its "Christkindlmarkt"


----------



## Kame

Great pictures!



friedemann said:


> looking to eastern Berlin from the Funkturm, a radio tower in the Charlottenburg-Wilmersburg borough.


Not to get it wrong: almost all of Berlin can be considered "eastern" from that point of view , the real former eastern part of the city is starting right behind the Tiergarten (the big park in the center of the pic).


Beautiful scenery near *Arnis*









fotocommunity


----------



## Kame

Near *Glückstadt
*








fotocommunity


----------



## Kame

*Glückstadt*









fotocommunity


----------



## Kame

*Glückstadt* one more time









panoramio


----------



## erbse

Marvellous *Butzbach, Hesse*. The place where the good guys/voters come from 


On the *Hessentag* (Hesse's Day, some Bundesland-wide celebration day)








fotocommunity.de


----------



## Max BGF

*Once again: The Wonderbra Stuttgart Snowie Winter Collection*


----------



## Kampflamm

Looks remarkably like San Francisco.


----------



## Avalanix

Esslingen (BW)


----------



## erbse

Kampflamm said:


> Looks remarkably like San Francisco.


That isn't SanFran?


----------



## lucknowii sky

GErmany is sooo beautiful!:drool::drool::righton:


----------



## Krpan

Avalanix said:


> Reichsburg in Cochem



:bow::bow::bow:

noch nie gesehen,irres Bild!da muß ich hin!


----------



## Avalanix

Kannst mal sehen wie wenig Leute Deutschland tatsächlich kennen.
(Darunter leider viele deutsche)
Ist übrigens mein Desktop Hintergrund^^


----------



## Kampflamm

French Church, Potsdam:










Source


----------



## CrazY

My photos of Garmisch-Partenkirchen in Dec. 2008


----------



## Kampflamm

Friedrichstraße, Berlin










Source


----------



## Kampflamm

City Palace in Eisenach, Thuringia:










Source


----------



## Kampflamm

Come on homeyz, where's da pictures?

Görlitz...on the far right you can see the Polish part of town:










Source


----------



## Kampflamm

Görlitz, city hall










http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/cat/6287/pos/15/display/15455942


----------



## Kampflamm

Görlitz!










Source


----------



## Kampflamm

And one more...










Source


----------



## PeterFalk

Wismar, Mecklenburg-Pomerania, 2008


----------



## PeterFalk

Wismar


----------



## Kampflamm

Meersburg, Baden-Württemberg...that big body of water is Lake Constance:










Source

BTW, shouldn't we change the thread title to "one post per pic"?


----------



## malud

Schloss Babelsberg, Potsdam


----------



## Siegessäule

Berlin - Potsdamer Platz :bowtie:


----------



## Kaiser

^^Lovely Berlin pics!


----------



## PeterFalk

Koblenz, Deutsches Eck


----------



## PeterFalk

Berlin, district of Neukoelln


----------



## Isek

Icy, ice! Elbe river near Hamburg.


----------



## Isek

The changing city of Hamburg. New districts eating old industrial wasteland.


----------



## Isek

The S-Bahn logo always makes me homesick! It is simply a strong symbol for Germany.


----------



## Isek

Love graffiti, Berlin Ringbahn


----------



## malud

Theres no Bahn like se S-Bahn Bahn!


----------



## PeterFalk

Rudolstadt, Thuringia


----------



## PeterFalk

View from Marburg castle, Marburg, Hesse


----------



## PeterFalk

Bad Zwischenahn, Lower Saxony


----------



## Isek

Hallig Gröde, Schleswig


----------



## Isek

River Inn at Passau


----------



## Siegessäule

Berlin´s skyline seen from Siegessäule towards Mitte:


----------



## Isek

Iceskating on Titisee, Black Forest


----------



## Siegessäule

The absolutely sparkling metropole of Berlin during day and at night!


----------



## Siegessäule

Potsdamer Platz at night! :dj:


----------



## Siegessäule

Looking in different directions at Berlin from the middle tower at Potsdamer Platz:

(Taken by golli 45 from www.flickr.com)

To the west:










To the east:










To the north:










To the south:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Amazing pictures!


----------



## Raveolution

PeterFalk said:


> NZK - Neues Zentrum Kreuzberg, Berlin-Kreuzberg


yes, dont just put cute pics like other people do:banana:


----------



## Siegessäule

AMAZING pictures of the glowing Berlin! :eek2:

All taken from the same spot: 

Notice that the Siegessäule angel is right in the middle of the IHZ building...










(Taken by tikappa from www.flickr.com)










(Taken by golli 45 from www.flickr.com)










(Taken by golli 45 from www.flickr.com)


----------



## friedemann

Your pictures are nice, Siegessäule, but could you please post one photo per pic like all the other posters, too?


----------



## Kame

^^ :yes: (exept for the "one photo per pic"-part )

@ Siegessäule: You find the very few rules of this thread in the first post! ONE pic per post, pls!



Kampflamm said:


> BTW, shouldn't we change the thread title to "one post per pic"?


Maybe we should. Although I really like the "some photos every few days"-one! 


Great firework at the end of last year's *Kieler Woche*:









fotocommunity


----------



## Isek

Bulk freight with double tracktion


----------



## Isek

Industrial hazard


----------



## Siegessäule

Potsdamer Platz seen from the top of the Debis building:










(Taken by MKflash)


----------



## Siegessäule

Potsdamer Platz during the evening seen from the top of the Reichstag building:










(Taken by Cunaldo)


----------



## friedemann

thank you!


----------



## Siegessäule

The most beautiful parliament building in the world! 










(Taken by jo_web)


----------



## Tiaren

Diepholzer Moor in winter









source:
http://www.fotocommunity.com/pc/pc/mypics/778193/display/15705615


----------



## Avalanix

Lörrach where i was born and grewn up for 8 years:


----------



## erbse

^ Your photos don't show up. Upload them somewhere, at ImageShack for instance.


----------



## Isek

Lake Starnberg









(c) http://www.flickr.com/photos/leidorf/3219920868/


----------



## PeterFalk

private zoo in Kreuzberg, Berlin


----------



## PeterFalk

downtown Berlin, Wilhelmstrasse


----------



## Kampflamm

Trier, Rhineland-Palatinate:










Source


----------



## Tiaren

^^
My lovely home city! 

The street (Theodor Heuss Allee/Christophstraße) you see is lined with really nice Gründerzeit buildings. The pictured side of this street is almost completely preserved.


----------



## tonight

^^
nice ambiance kay:


----------



## friedemann

Hamburg - Kasino Reeperbahn. The Reeperbahn is Hamburgs red-light district with lots of night clubs, bars, strip clubs, sex shops etc.


----------



## friedemann

Hamburg - Ludwig-Erhard-Straße


----------



## Silverhawk

PeterFalk said:


> Herborn, Hesse


It looks like it was Danish ! Excellent pics.


----------



## Kampflamm

Chilehaus, Hamburg










Source


----------



## friedemann

Wiesbaden, capital of Hesse: Gründerzeitstil villas in the Komponistenviertel.


----------



## friedemann




----------



## friedemann

location of Wiesbaden:








pictures are from fotocommunity


----------



## Isek

Another Wiesbaden series:


----------



## Isek




----------



## Isek




----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Cathedral of Trier (oldest cathedral in Germany):








source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

I can't believe it's snowing again in Heidelberg:








source


----------



## Isek

Kaiserburg Nürnberg









(c)http://www.flickr.com/photos/jwpriebe/3102225039/


----------



## Isek

German export, the world likes us!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Isek said:


> German export, the world likes us!


:cucumber:


----------



## friedemann

that's an awesome pic of the Kaiserburg!

winter in Saxon Switzerland, Saxony


----------



## friedemann

Castle Trausnitz above Landshut, Bavaria


----------



## tonight

^^
yeah, me too


----------



## friedemann

Bonn: a tram station


----------



## friedemann

Wuppertal, an ugly industrial city east of _Düsseldorf_


----------



## friedemann

Wuppertal: Haus der Jugend (house of the youth)









Bonn, Wuppertal


----------



## paderwan

An Alley somewhere in Brandenburg in Eastern Germany.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/449846158/


----------



## michal_OMB

I thought that it was Poland


----------



## miau

^^ it looks much alike, that is true

I love this kind of landscape


----------



## erbse

What "landscape"? It's as flat as an Asian bum and there are some trees, that's about it.


----------



## railway stick

Oldenburg, Niedersachsen, 4 pics:





































Oldenburg - Stadt der Wissenschaft 2009.


----------



## miau

erbse said:


> What "landscape"? It's as flat as an Asian bum and there are some trees, that's about it.


maybe you wont understand, but i like it because it is my home... :dunno:


----------



## paderwan

^^ and its also a pretty racist comment


----------



## miau

Erbse should be brigged for that perfidy


----------



## erbse

^ I'll brig myself, don't worry.

I'm sorry, ignore the bum part. Anyway, what's racist about that? English have bad teeth, Asians flat bums, Germans fat beer bellies... I'd rather call it a stereotype. - Rhetorical question, you don't have to respond.


Katz: Of course it's your home (well, actually Berlin is, vey) and nothing wrong about you liking it. Many parts of Mecklenburg-Vorpommern look like that as well. But it's the most boring kind of "landscape" Northern Germany has to offer, if you ask me. That's why I marveled.


----------



## miau

^^ that's your opinion and I dont care about it


----------



## erbse

Tust du wohl 


Ok, so this just for you & your viewing pleasure:









_fc_



Freunde again?


----------



## 1ajs

berlin pre ww1 pull these outa a plate book i own


----------



## rembrandtxx

well done mate keep posting


----------



## erbse

Great stuff pal, thank you! Would be even more great if you could post those pictures *here as well*. Thanks


----------



## 1ajs

erbse said:


> Great stuff pal, thank you! Would be even more great if you could post those pictures *here as well*. Thanks


sure


----------



## erbse

^ Danke!


*Düsseldorf*, North Rhine-Westphalia - Promenade of the Rhine embankments








Source: fotocommunity.de


----------



## erbse

*Castle Clemenswerth*, Lower Saxony - Neat little castle within a marvellous baroque ensemble & parkway








Source

(*Here* you'll find a picture showing it from the ground view)


----------



## 1ajs

erbse said:


> ^ Danke!


apears i have a rare book here google does not turn up much on it not even the phographer


----------



## 1ajs

weird 147 reverts to 146


----------



## friedemann

a little village in Thuringia


----------



## erbse

*Hamburg* - historical church skyline (seen from the Binnenalster lake)








Source: fotocommunity.de (thanks to Koolkeatz!)


----------



## erbse

Hamburg again








Source: fotocommunity.de


----------



## LAZO

great pictures from Hamburg :cheers:


----------



## erbse

*Görlitz* - the pearl of Eastern Germany covered with snow








(fotocommunity.de)


----------



## erbse

*Görlitz* again 








(fotocommunity.de)


----------



## erbse

Görlitz - you still find many large quarters full of renovated Gründerzeit mansions like these








(Karasek, APH-Forum)


----------



## erbse

Lusatian Mountain range that is surrounding the city of *Görlitz* 








(flickr.com)


----------



## erbse

And just one another impression of the area - winterly landscape with windmill in *Görlitz*








(flickr.com)


----------



## tonight

nice pics kay:


----------



## Kampflamm

Hamburg:









Source


----------



## erbse

*Berlin*, beautifu*k* district of *Köpenick*








Source


----------



## erbse

Someone dancing around the fire like Rumpelstilzchen in the German pampas 








fotocommunity.de


----------



## Carolus Quartus

erbse said:


> And just one another impression of the area - winterly landscape with windmill in *Görlitz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (flickr.com)


is this the satanic mill from "the wizard's apprentice" (Krabat )? it takes place in Lauzitz


----------



## Pincio

erbse said:


> Tust du wohl
> 
> 
> Ok, so this just for you & your viewing pleasure:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _fc_
> 
> 
> 
> Freunde again?


OMG cool picture!!! kay:


----------



## friedemann

As the Carnival is over (the so called "fifth season" always begins 11 minutes past 11 on the 11th of November and ends on Ash Wednesday - yesterday), here some pics from the Rose Monday parade in Cologne:


----------



## friedemann




----------



## erbse

Cottbus is indeed a great city. I've studied there, da kommt mir gar nix drauf! 
Avalanix just had some Scheißtag I guess.



Whatever, let's have a look at some nice backyard in *Munich*








Source: flickr


----------



## Avalanix

xDDD
are you serious ???

it not even looks better than 90% of the eastgerman cities.

ok the university is nice (for just 5000 students) and the citycentre is ok. But nothing more.
Have u ever been to Sachsendorf, Ströbitz or Schmellwitz ?
Even Spremberg looks 10 times better than Cottbus.


Upper Castle Siegen


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Are we agreed that it is definitely not a shithole?


----------



## erbse

It's nowhere near being a shithole. No way. Chemnitz is a shithole, if you wanna stress such vocabulary.


----------



## Avalanix

Cottbus might be not a shithole but the city is definatly ugly and i would never recommend somebody to go there or to move to this city. 

Mittweida, Sachsen
Mittweida Saxony


----------



## friedemann

an old ruin with a wind park in background near Höxter, on the easternmost part of North Rhine-Westphalia


----------



## friedemann

oldtown of Höxter


----------



## Svartmetall

Since we've been talking about Chemnitz - here are a few photos from there.

Brühl towards the city centre:

Taken from here.


----------



## Svartmetall

Chemnitz town hall (rathaus).


Taken from here


----------



## Svartmetall

House facade in Kaßberg.


Taken from here.


----------



## Svartmetall

More houses in Kaßberg - probably the nicest area of the city (seeing as the city centre is a bit blergh). 


Taken from here.


----------



## Discu

Wonderful collection representing most of the beautiful places in Germany.

I am new here and just trying to understand the rules. What I have understood so far:
Instead of requesting nice pictures of a particular place you have to call it a shithole, right?
May I try?
Luebeck is a shithole!


----------



## Tiaren

Discu said:


> Wonderful collection representing most of the beautiful places in Germany.
> 
> I am new here and just trying to understand the rules. What I have understood so far:
> Instead of requesting nice pictures of a particular place you have to call it a shithole, right?
> May I try?
> Luebeck is a shithole!


:lol:
So you must be German?! 
Willkommen hier im Forum!


----------



## Discu

View over Cochem with Reichsburg, Rhineland Palatinate



Source:Flickr


----------



## Discu

Tiaren said:


> :lol:
> So you must be German?!
> Willkommen hier im Forum!


Schönen Dank auch!:cheers1:

_(Already started contributing as you can see.)_


----------



## Discu

Nice little boat in Papenburg, Lower Saxony.
No idea where it has been built.



Source:Flickr


----------



## Discu

This one is somewhat bigger and has certainly been built here!



Source:Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Discu said:


> I am new here and just trying to understand the rules. What I have understood so far:
> Instead of requesting nice pictures of a particular place you have to call it a shithole, right?
> May I try?
> Luebeck is a shithole!


You got it! :lol:


----------



## Kame

Discu said:


> Wonderful collection representing most of the beautiful places in Germany.
> 
> I am new here and just trying to understand the rules. What I have understood so far:
> Instead of requesting nice pictures of a particular place you have to call it a shithole, right?
> May I try?
> Luebeck is a shithole!


Whaaaaaaaaaaaat???? :lol: 

Disproof-time! A little extract of Lübeck's shithole-ness:










Anyway, the biggest mistake you could possibly make in Lübeck is to stay on the mainroads. You'd be missing idyllic alleys and backyards like this one, this one or this one.

Btw, welcome in here, Discu!


----------



## Discu

Kame said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaat???? :lol:
> 
> Disproof-time! A little extract of Lübeck's shithole-ness:
> 
> 
> Btw, welcome in here, Discu!


There we go.
That's what I hoped to see.


----------



## Discu

Königsallee, one of the most elegant shopping streets in Europe.
It's in Düsseldorf, NRW (the shithole that happens to be my home town).



Source:Flickr


----------



## Avalanix

Hey come on !
What`s your problem have you ever been to Cottbus ?
If not I would hold back.


----------



## Avalanix

Köln
Cologne


----------



## erbse

*Jubel-Jubilee*

*3000 !!!*









_Hamburg seen trough German flag @ flickr.com_



Damn, we're übergeil, aren't we?


----------



## paderwan

And still running running running... and drinking beer









http://www.flickr.com/photos/frankinho/3005833065/


----------



## PeterFalk

former capital Bonn (pop. 300,000), North Rhine-Westphalia


----------



## Discu

Wilhelmshöhe in Kassel (Hesse)



Source:Flickr


----------



## PeterFalk

Helmstedt market place, Lower Saxony


----------



## PeterFalk

super market in Bad Ems, Rhineland Palatinate


----------



## Discu

Castle Hohenschwangau from above (near Füssen, Bavaria)
_Is this a landscape or what???
_


Source:Flickr


----------



## PeterFalk

neolithic tomb near Rerik (Mecklenburg Pomerania)


----------



## Discu

Another one from my hometown : GAP15 in dowtown Düsseldorf
(GAP = Graf-Adolf-Platz)



Source:Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

Ellwangen (Baden-Württemberg)


Ellwangen Churches (IMG_8164_F) von from_the_sky auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

Schorndorf Panorama (Baden-Württemberg)

>>>>>>scroll>>>>>>

Panorama Bild Schorndorf von kweinland auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

^^
Very nice!


----------



## PeterFalk

Westerwald in the spring time, near Merenberg, Hesse


----------



## friedemann

nice shots, really. Especially the one of Bonn!


----------



## erbse

Ja, lovely stuff.

I'm running out of creativity... What places aren't represented here so far?
(Still a whole lot I think)


Time for a map update obviously


----------



## PeterFalk

Berlin-Schoeneberg


----------



## PeterFalk

Berlin-Schoeneberg


----------



## PeterFalk

typical house in Nebel (isle of Amrum), Schleswig-Holstein

source: flickr

>> (Still a whole lot I think)
Quite a lot!


----------



## Discu

Altensteig, Baden-Württemberg
Somehow this town has its very own style.



Source:Flickr


----------



## Discu

erbse said:


> I'm running out of creativity... What places aren't represented here so far?
> (Still a whole lot I think)



Here is the answer: :banana:


----------



## qwert_guy

wow a lot osf satellite disk


----------



## RNADE1

Moorhausen (@Oldenburg)
source


----------



## malud

German town at EPCOT, Orlando


----------



## RNADE1

Schloss Ahrensburg

source


----------



## PeterFalk

typical "Plattenbau" in East Germany

source: flickr


----------



## regjeex

Wow! what is that? a bermuda grass? it's really amazing...:cheers:



RNADE1 said:


> Moorhausen (@Oldenburg)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source


----------



## regjeex

Wow.. I want Germany's old structure to be preserved... really awesome...:cheers:



malud said:


> German town at EPCOT, Orlando


----------



## regjeex

you can really amaze that beautiful flower and you even think that its a plastic one... Wow... Germany is really a beautiful country... I'll see this country soon...



RNADE1 said:


> Schloss Ahrensburg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source


----------



## erbse

^ :weirdo:


----------



## Avalanix

@PeterFalk 
why do u show pictures from the crappiest places in Germany ?


----------



## RNADE1

@regjeex:
Sorry, I am not an expert on grass so I don't know what kind it is, it just looks like normal grass to me.
Also, the EPCOT park is part of Disney World in USA (see here).

A view of the town of Plaue from a nearby hill:
source


----------



## Jan Del Castillo

*Very nice, thank you. Regards from Colombia.*


----------



## PeterFalk

@Avalanix
why do u show pictures from the crappiest places in Germany ?

"Crappy? What pic do you mean?" (E.Honecker)


----------



## PeterFalk

sad place in East Germany - Zerbst, Saxony-Anhalt. Market square with ruin of St.Nikolai Church and "Roland". Destroyed in 1945.


----------



## RNADE1

Church in Beucha (near Leipzig):
source


----------



## Martounet

danke schön! wunderbar land! :applause: 

according to me, Deutschland is touristically underrated. i love this great country, especially the south, Bayern, Baden-Wurtemberg, etc


----------



## Discu

One of my favourite pics:
Hohenzollern castle vs. clouds (Baden-Württemberg)



Source:Flickr


----------



## Kame

Beautiful landscape near *Mellenthin*









fotocommunity


----------



## PeterFalk

synagogue, Cologne, North Rhine-Westphalia


----------



## malud

Aschaffenburg - Schloss Johannisburg


----------



## Darryl

^^

Wow, that is a gorgeous photo!


----------



## PeterFalk

small town Germany, Rothenburg ob der Tauber - aerial


GoogleEarth


----------



## PeterFalk

Kronberg am Taunus, Hesse. View on Frankfurt am Main


flickr


----------



## malud

Hochenheimring, Motodrom


----------



## friedemann

Frankfurt (Main), Hesse: a multicultural city, economical hub and financial center of Germany


----------



## friedemann

Frankfurt (Oder), east Brandenburg: This is the second Frankfurt, one of the poorest cities in Germany with one of the highest unemployment rates. There's a continous drain of young and educated people to the West and the South.


----------



## MikaGe

^^ Never know that there is another Frankfurt in Germany. Nice info...


----------



## CeciPy

PeterFalk said:


> small town Germany, Rothenburg ob der Tauber - aerial
> 
> 
> GoogleEarth


There is a very intereting museum in this city. A museum of medieval torture elements.

I used to live near a Rottenburg an der Wümme, the same case as Frankfurt am Main und am Oder, same name, diferent shores :lol:

Nice country, Germany, I really miss beeing there.


----------



## friedemann

Berlin: a herd of giraffes ^^


----------



## friedemann

Berlin: advertising on the Brandenburger Tor


----------



## friedemann

Berlin: an Advent calendar on the reconstructed Kommandantur


----------



## Discu

A cute hut in the famous Black Forest in South West Germany
(Ortenaukreis to be more exact)



Source: Flickr


----------



## Discu

Black Forest again:
Triberg Waterfalls (they sound even better than they look)



Source: Flickr


----------



## Discu

Black Forest: Typical scenery



Source: Flickr


----------



## Discu

The beautiful lakes are another plus of the Black Forest region.
This one is Schluchsee.



Source: Flickr


----------



## friedemann

Rügen (Mecklenburg-Western Pomerania): a handcraft museum in Gingst. These thatched roofs are typical for houses on the german coastline.


----------



## friedemann

This is the church of Bobbin, a little village on Rügen. Church attendance is probably very barely as eastern Germany unlearned religiousness in the time of the GDR.









location of Rügen:


----------



## Karasek

Spiral stairs of Schloss Hartenfels in Torgau, Saxony, one of the earliest and biggest Renaissance palaces in Germany. The palace also houses the first Protestant church, inaugurated by Martin Luther.


----------



## qwert_guy

very nice


----------



## Karasek

Western beach at Darss, Mecklenburg- Vorpommern.










Source: Flickr


----------



## Goyazny

Karasek said:


> Spiral stairs of Schloss Hartenfels in Torgau, Saxony, one of the earliest and biggest Renaissance palaces in Germany. The palace also houses the first Protestant church, inaugurated by Martin Luther.
> 
> My,my...
> That's I call kraft work.
> 
> Is there any who could replicate this work today?


----------



## Karasek

Strandkorb army, Rügen, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern.










Source: Flickr


----------



## Karasek

The so called "Schöne Tür" (beautiful door) in Annaberg-Buchholz, Saxony, a late-gothic (1512, very late!) work by Hans Witten.










Source: Flickr


----------



## erbse

Awesome work everyone :applause: Special thanks to our new entrant Karasek 


This thread is really gaining quality! And it's still the biggest over here, kudos to all of us


----------



## friedemann

evening in Steinhude, a town 20 km west of Hannover, Lower Saxony


----------



## friedemann

A couple going for a walk in Steinhude. The town lies on the Steinhuder Meer (Steinhude lake).









location:


----------



## friedemann

A church in Templin, Brandenburg. The father of Federal Chancellor Angela Merkel was the pastor of that church.


----------



## friedemann

A house in Tübingen, Baden-Württemberg, overgrew by ivy or something like that.


----------



## friedemann

Waldeck, north Hesse:


----------



## tanveer_rahman

really nice


----------



## friedemann

Falkenstein, Bavaria


----------



## friedemann

And which little town in Germany is this?


----------



## thun

Rust?


----------



## Karasek

Schloss Rheinsberg, favorite hideaway of Prussian king Frederick the Great when he was young.










Source: Fotocommunity


----------



## friedemann

@ thun: nicht schlecht, warst du schon dort? Hab gedacht, mit der Wäscheleine siehts authentisch aus.

@ Karasek: Bilder von fotocommunity musst du bei tinypic.com oder so hochladen, Hotlinking geht nicht.


----------



## Karasek

friedemann said:


> @ Karasek: Bilder von fotocommunity musst du bei tinypic.com oder so hochladen, Hotlinking geht nicht.


Wieso, Bild erscheint doch? Oder meinst Du es ist nicht erlaubt?


----------



## regjeex

this one is nice. 



Karasek said:


> The so called "Schöne Tür" (beautiful door) in Annaberg-Buchholz, Saxony, a late-gothic (1512, very late!) work by Hans Witten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Flickr


----------



## Karasek

miau said:


> The old harbor of Warnemünde


There even is a McDonald at the old harbor, probably for all the American tourists who visit Warnemünde on their Baltic tour.


----------



## erbse

^ Indeed, those McDumbs everywhere are highly annoying, with their big bubble gum fries M and those ugly fatso kids in there hno:


I've gotta repeat: Visit our *Görlitz photo thread*! You'll be amazed, I guarentee 
You can also leave English comments there.



Random image from that Görlitz thread:








Source: flickr.com


----------



## erbse

Let's have a look at tiny *Meisenheim* (meaning "tit home" in English )









flickr.com


----------



## Karasek

The so called "Finkenherd" in Quedlinburg (Sachsen-Anhalt) where, according to legend, Henry the Fowler in 919 was informed that he was to be king.










Source: Flickr


----------



## Karasek

Schloss Schwerin in Schwerin, Mecklenburg- Vorpommern. This Neuschwanstein of the North was the seat of the Obotrites, the dukes of Mecklenburg, for more than 1000 years. They were one of only a few German princes of Slavic origin.










Source: Flickr


----------



## Mile High City

is that straubing? i lived in straubing for a few weeks, used to spend a lot of time at the cairo.


----------



## regjeex

nice photo collection.... wow...


----------



## thun

Yes, its Straubing.


----------



## friedemann

Schmachter See near Binz, Rügen


----------



## friedemann

Schiffshebewerk in Niederfinow, east Brandenburg


----------



## friedemann




----------



## friedemann

street scene in a little town somewhere in Schleswig-Holstein


----------



## miau

friedemann said:


> Schiffshebewerk in Niederfinow, east Brandenburg


There are plans for an even larger new ship elevator right beside the old one.


----------



## regjeex

nice collection there @friedemann


----------



## Karasek

Nazi resort Prora, island of Rügen, Mecklenburg- Vorpommern. This huge resort is 4,5km long. It was planned to accommodate 20.000 people at once. It was never completed and is now in pretty bad shape. Unfortunately it occupies one of the best beaches of the island, but it's to expensive to restore it or tear it off.










Source: Flickr


----------



## erbse

They should give sprayers free access to "verschöner" it. Even for Nazi architecture it's really dull, but that's of course due to the enormous size of this crap.


----------



## miau

It should be demolished, it spoils a beautiful part of the island. Just a few kilometers to west there are huge natural flintstone deposits.


----------



## Karasek

Moritzburg, the modest hunting lodge of the Saxon electors and kings.



















Source: Flickr


----------



## Kame

Königsburg in *Kassel*









flickr


----------



## regjeex

wow very nice....


----------



## VicFontaine

Damp :lol:


----------



## Isek

1st. of May treatment - the German style.


----------



## erbse

_Pow,_ right in the kisser! Your photo?


----------



## foster

incredible !!



malud said:


> in Nochten


----------



## tonight

Kame said:


> Very impressive!
> 
> *Damp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fotocommunity


nice night shot


----------



## Isek

erbse said:


> _Pow,_ right in the kisser! Your photo?


No, staying in Berlin at may 1st. is not good for my mind. I would get a very bad feeling because of my 1k Euro of tax that i have to give every month. That people that benefit most of our redistribution system but are fighting the system make me crazy.


Ferry port of Puttgarden


----------



## VicFontaine

Isek said:


> No, staying in Berlin at may 1st. is not good for my mind. I would get a very bad feeling because of my 1k Euro of tax that i have to give every month. That people that benefit most of our redistribution system but are fighting the system make me crazy.


they dont want 1k of your money, they want it all. thats why theyre protesting.

i guess the reason why erbse asked is because there is no source given for that photo.


----------



## erbse

^ You've got that right 


*Schwerin castle, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern (Germany)*









_fotocommunity.de_



It's standing on an island right in the Schwerin lake (Schweriner See).
It's used as the parliament of Mecklenburg-Vorpommern now.


----------



## erbse

*Schwerin castle* again - as seen from the garden hill









_fotocommunity_



The gardens are prepared for the *BUGA 2009* (German Federal Horticultural Show), a huge garden event that is held every 2 years somewhere in Germany  The Schwerin Castle just finished its exterior renovation works for that event.


----------



## erbse

My parliament once again 


Seen from Schwerin Lake









_fotocommunity_


----------



## erbse

And the last one - Beautiful *Schwerin* and its castle on the Lake Island seen from a balloon 









_fotocommunity_


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

I like Schwerin very much............and balloons too!


----------



## erbse

^ Me too 


So this last refill is just for you - something you don't expect in Schwerin all that much, but there's actually quite a lot of them:
timber framed houses!









_fotocommunity_



You can find those in a pittoresque district of Schwerin called Schelfstadt. 
That's the traditional wine house of the Wöhler Family - something you wouldn't expect in Schwerin
as well eh


----------



## Kame

A beautiful old quarter of the fishermen: The *Schleswiger Holm*









fotocommunity


----------



## BRANDNAME

Castle Burghausen - the longest and biggest Castle in Europe...










fotocommunity

:banana: only 20 km from my home away :cheers:


----------



## BRANDNAME

The most beautiful square of Berlin - The Gendarmenmarkt :cheers:










fotocommunity


----------



## BRANDNAME

Germany the land of *Water* - from the *Bavarian Alps.......*










fotocommunity


----------



## BRANDNAME

to the stormy *Baltic Sea* - Kap Arkona on the Island of Rügen (*Mecklenburg-Western Pomerania)
*









fotocommunity

May God bless this beautiful country...


----------



## erbse

Great stuff Kame & Brandname!



BRANDNAME said:


> May God bless this beautiful country...


:master:



But please, fellow Germans - *Credit your sources!*


----------



## Isek

Limburg an der Lahn in the federal state of Hesse









(c)http://www.flickr.com/photos/mbell1975/2280652642/

Back in good old days:


----------



## regjeex

wow...


----------



## tonight

Kame said:


> A beautiful old quarter of the fishermen: The *Schleswiger Holm*


beautiful and simply amazing


----------



## tonight

BRANDNAME said:


> Germany the land of *Water* - from the *Bavarian Alps.......*


this is also wonderful


----------



## Isek

Mosel in the federal state of Rheinland-Pfalz near Trittenheim









(c)http://www.flickr.com/photos/tilborg/2969608927/


----------



## Isek

Überlingen am Bodensee









(c)http://www.flickr.com/photos/uergselbilder/2768259940/


----------



## tonight

Isek said:


> Mosel in the federal state of Rheinland-Pfalz near Trittenheim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (c)http://www.flickr.com/photos/tilborg/2969608927/


beautiful landscape


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

The Überlingen picture is damn good!


----------



## regjeex

:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Tiaren

My country is so beautiful! I really should be ashamed, that I've seen more of France and Italy than of my own gorgeous country. ;(


----------



## erbse

_Warum in die Ferne schweifen, wenn das Gute liegt so nah_, nicht wahr?


----------



## Patrick

Druidenstein in Kirchen-Herkersdorf (AK, Rhineland-P.)








Veri's kleiner [email protected]


----------



## Patrick

Some stadium romance

Vestische Kampfbahn in Gladbeck (RE, Northrhine-Westphalia)










Ri. [email protected]


----------



## Patrick

Westsachsenstadion, Zwickau (ZW, Saxony)









wikimedia


----------



## Patrick

Weinaupark, Zittau (ZI, Saxony)










flickr


----------



## Patrick

Stadion Rote Erde infront of the Westfalenstadion in Dortmund, NRW









[email protected]


----------



## Patrick

For Kame and the first posting


----------



## Isek

There are still so many white gaps!

I gonna start to fill the gaps:

Ingolstadt in Bavaria (pop. 130000)








(c)http://www.flickr.com/photos/kimncris/2343787238/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ingolstadt


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

some Churches in *Altötting*










source

_"This small town is famous for the *Gnadenkapelle (Chapel of the Miraculous Image)*, of one of the most visited shrines in Germany. This is a tiny octagonal chapel which keeps a venerated statue of the Virgin Mary. According to the legend, in 1489, a 3-year-old local boy who had drowned in the river was revived when his grieving mother placed him in front of a wooden statue of the Virgin Mary at the high altar. News of the miracle quickly spread, and the chapel was immediately extended by the erection of a nave and a covered walkway"._










source


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

not far away: Neuötting










source


----------



## Patrick

I'm gonna complete the missing districts in Rhineland-Palatinate now 

1.

Kaiserslautern, Fritz-Walter-Stadion (KL)








[email protected]


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA

Unless I missed it previously, did anyone post or have any pics of the Kaiserslautern area? :dunno: I visited that area about 3 years ago and didn't take any pics while I was there. hno:


----------



## stewie1980

Aachen


----------



## Caustic

Congrats for your 200.000+ views. Great thread, alive and kicking.


----------



## erbse

^ Thank you! Let's have some geilo German beer eh :cheers1:


Btw: Awesome job you did with the map, Patrick  Just had to repeat it.

We're going to do some huge GoogleMap or smth for this purpose, I think.


----------



## erbse

200'000views-celebration-picture of my 2nd hometown :cheers1:

*Bansin* on the Island of *Usedom*









(photo taken by me)


----------



## friedemann

We remain in the east german prairie. Here you can see future cutlets and pullovers in the Barnim county in Brandenburg, north-east of Berlin.


----------



## friedemann

A little barn near Celle, Lower Saxony.


----------



## friedemann

harvest near Alberstedt, Saxony-Anhalt

















photos by fotocommunity.de


----------



## erbse

friedemann said:


> We remain in the east german prairie


You don't actually compare some deserted pampa to a crowded, glamorous seaside resort, now do you? 


Another shot at love with *Bansin, Usedom*:









Source: buddy Karasek


----------



## erbse

And another one:









Source: Karasek


----------



## erbse

Bansin again, public concert shell (Strandmuschel), Baltic Sea in the background:









by Karasek


----------



## erbse

At the Konzertmuschel (Bandshell) of Bansin:


Some daily event starring the _Pig Prussian_ (Saupreuße) and randomly picked beach girls 









Photo taken by me


----------



## erbse

And a last one of home sweet home 


The main street (Seestraße / Sea Street) leading from the promenade to the core of the seaside resort - this shot is taken during a huge festival called *Seebrückenfest* on July 10-12. The resorts around Usedom are always full of people then.









Photo taken by me



*Have a look at my whole Usedom collection!* And feel free to leave a comment there


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Those pictures are pretty stunning! I'd never have thought that such pretty towns would exist on the island like that. Most British seaside resorts are undeniably tacky.


----------



## Kame

It's Rapszeit (sorry, but "rapetime" just sounds so wrong ) in Northern Germany!

A sea of Raps near *Schwedeneck*:









panoramio


----------



## Kame

The Raps ends and the real sea starts near *Strande*:









panoramio


----------



## friedemann

Yeah. More and more farmers are cultivating energy instead of corn. I don't know if this is a good idea. 



> You don't actually compare some deserted pampa to a crowded, glamorous seaside resort, now do you?


 Okay. The pampa begins 10 km behind the coastline. :colgate:


----------



## erbse

No pampa, but beautiful nature begins 10 km behind the coastline :yes:


----------



## sumo^san

friedemann said:


> We remain in the east german prairie. Here you can see future cutlets and pullovers in the Barnim county in Brandenburg, north-east of Berlin.


can I play wolf ?^^

it looks beautiful :cheers:


----------



## sumo^san

Kame said:


> The Raps ends and the real sea starts near *Strande*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> panoramio


I love this one ^^


----------



## goschio

Glücksburg beach


----------



## goschio

Cliff on Rügen Island:


----------



## MPOWER

Somewhere in the Bavarian Forest









Sry for the bad quality, my cam is to heavy to take it with me while jogging. The Photo was taken with my mobile.

PS: You can add Neustadt an der Waldnaab to the map^^


----------



## erbse

Good stuff everyone!


----------



## erbse

*Speyer, Rhineland-Palatinate* - the Stadthaus in front of the famous Speyer Cathedral









by fotocommunity.de


----------



## friedemann

> can I play wolf ?


 and where will I get my steaks from? hno:


----------



## PufftheMagicDragon

@ Erbse

The pic in #3366 is fantastic, looks like somewhere in the carribean sea.


----------



## Isek

Landscape of Schwäbische Alb (Reußenstein)









(c)http://www.flickr.com/photos/armin-rupprecht/3030905354/


----------



## erbse

PufftheMagicDragon said:


> @ Erbse
> 
> The pic in #3366 is fantastic, looks like somewhere in the carribean sea


Indeed, Usedom has lots of southeran appeal to it  One of the reasons I fell in love with it.

Btw, did you check out my linked gallery already?


----------



## PufftheMagicDragon

erbse said:


> Indeed, Usedom has lots of southeran appeal to it  One of the reasons I fell in love with it.
> 
> Btw, did you check out my linked gallery already?


Na, das werde ich gleich mal machen.

Scheint sich wohl zu lohnen.

Ich hätte auch einige Bilder zu bieten, aber ich bin mir mit dem copyright etwas unsicher, da ich damit schonmal auf die Fresse gefallen bin, als ich Bilder (die eigentlich von mir waren) gepostet habe, deshalb lasse ich das lieber.


----------



## erbse

Wenn es deine eigenen sind, kein Problem - schreib's einfach dazu, dann passt das schon 

Also immer her damit!


----------



## goschio

Old pharmacy in Tönning.









source: Wikimedia


----------



## Patrick

Mercedes-Benz with the right background in Michelstadt


----------



## Kampflamm

Bautzen, Saxony










fotocommunity.de


----------



## Kampflamm

Bamberg, Bavaria










fotocommunity.de


----------



## erbse

Goschio: Please don't forget about your sources!



*Hamburg* - the famous expressionist Chilehaus inside Kontorhausviertel









fotocommunity.de


----------



## erbse

*Xanten*, Northrine-Westfalia - one of the oldest town foundations in Germany, dates back to ancient Roman times.

(have a look at the *Archaeological Park of Xanten / APX* - there are great ancient monuments to discover)









fotocommunity


----------



## erbse

*Altona district* of Hamburg - "Harbour Street" (Hafenstraße), some alternate people livin' there

(That banner says: "Germany, shut up!" )









fotocommunity


----------



## erbse

*Wiesbaden*, beautiful capital of Hesse - the Russian-Orthodox Church at night









fotocommunity


----------



## erbse

Orthodox Church during daytime









fotocommunity


----------



## Kampflamm

Circus Putbus on Rügen...a nice "square" that is surrounded by neo-classicist buildings:










fotocommunity.de


----------



## goschio

Mainau Island/ Bodensee









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/olliwwah/2837219254/sizes/l/in/set-72157604218480875/


----------



## friedemann

Another pic of the Mainau Island, located in the Lake Constance, on the border to Switzerland. The island has a bit a mediterranean feeling.


----------



## friedemann

Mainau - the Rosengarten (rose garden).


----------



## malud

Schloss Ludwigslust


http://www.panoramio.com//photo/8650876


----------



## Isek

Regarding the palmtrees: Actually there are several cities hosting palmtrees

e.g. Düsseldorf


----------



## Isek

e.g.: Bad Krozingen (Freiburg im Breisgau)


----------



## el_barto

Since we are talking about german cities here I've just thought that you might be interested in looking at the city that was german hundreds of years but it was taken from Germany after II WW. I'm talking about Wroclaw (Breslau) . I'm trying to document german heritage in this city. We've got plenty of it. Altough city was badly damaged during II WW it still has one of the biggest quantaties of 19th century building in Europe and is considered to be one of the most beautiful european cities. 
You don't have to believe me, just look at the photos 
It has great potential however thousands of building are in very bad shape, but there is a revitalization program going on so I hope that by the year 2020/2025 it will have been renovated 

Please check it and feel free to comment on it ! 

If you want a thrill then please visit my thread 
It's about Wroclaw (Breaslau) today It was destroyed but plenty of old buildings have survived so I'm trying to document it all before they collapse 
It is one of the biggest collection on 19 century houses in Europe, but most of them are in really bad shape ... howevere there is a big revitalization program going on so there's a glimpse of chance that will see and old good Breslau...
BUt still since we live now please check my thread and feel free to comment on it 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=814072


----------



## Discu

@Isek: Another one featuring palm trees in my hometown.
btw: The other plants in the picture are cannabis.



Source: Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

palm trees ftw :banana:

another one in front of my house...










You can see the boring hicksville called "Siegsdorf" in the background. 










made by me, 5 minutes ago^^


----------



## Isek

Constuction of the A7 through the foothills of the Alps


----------



## Isek

Memorial at S-Bahn Station Dammtor (Hamburg)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/schneelocke/454406302/


----------



## VicFontaine

^^ bin überrascht dass sowas von den linken noch nicht gesprengt wurde


----------



## friedemann

Congress center ("Darmstadtium") in Darmstadt, a city south of Frankfurt in Hesse. Outside...


----------



## friedemann

...and inside:









location:


----------



## Holtenbroekie

Plochingen, Germany


----------



## erbse

More palm trees, please!


----------



## PufftheMagicDragon

VicFontaine said:


> ^^ bin überrascht dass sowas von den linken noch nicht gesprengt wurde


Wurde schon oft übelst geschändet und beschädigt.


----------



## Isek

erbse said:


> More palm trees, please!


Letz plant palmtrees!


----------



## malud

Not a Palmtree but made of trees:
Expo Holzdach in Hannover


http://www.panoramio.com//photo/2728286


----------



## Discu

Some impressions of Saar river in the very West of Germany:
1. Saarschleife (Saar Loop) - probably the best known place in Saarland.



Source: Flickr


----------



## Discu

2. Old barge at Saarbrücken




Source: Flickr


----------



## Discu

3. The old bridge of Saarbrücken, built in 1546.




Source: Flickr


----------



## Discu

4. Old town of Saarburg (Rhineland Palatinate)




Source: Flickr


----------



## erbse

*Berlin* - Bebelplatz. Found in this thread (credits to Paderwan!): 10 things you dont expect to find in Berlin









Source: flickr


----------



## goschio

Lüneburger Heide 
This is a prairie like landscape in northern Germany. Grazing sheep prevent forest growth.









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/wennekath/2698160944/sizes/l/


----------



## goschio

Farm:









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/nvision/493552772/sizes/l/


----------



## goschio

Thunderstorm over the prairie:









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/lucasbra/2966293019/sizes/l/


----------



## Isek

Dudes, why there 
are still tons of stunning pics upcoming every day? 










(c)http://www.flickr.com/photos/kwalk/2093341927/


Foehn wind: A very famous weather condition in the south of Bavaria. It may trigger 20 °C in the mid of January! If so, parks and cafes are crowded and people are getting crazy... 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foehn_wind


----------



## Isek

Munich the diva itself during Foehn wind









(c)http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/560036443/in/pool-muenchenfoehn


----------



## erbse

Isek said:


> Dudes, why there
> are still tons of stunning pics upcoming every day?


Geil, isn't it? Let's have some beer on that one :cheers1:



Über-marvellous *Görlitz* again (see *Karaseks Oberlausitz thread* for more)









Source: user Karasek


----------



## erbse

Another *Görlitz* one, view from the market square









by Karasek


----------



## erbse

One of many baroque portals in Görlitz









by Karasek


----------



## erbse

Görlitz, the other side of the market square with the New City Hall









by Karasek


----------



## erbse

Also Görlitz









by Karasek


----------



## erbse

And the last one of East German Görlitz for now









by Karasek



For more, see the mentioned Upper Lusatia Thread


----------



## Embrace57

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR 60TH BIRTHDAY GERMANY! :angel1: 
THE MOST WONDERFUL AND BEAUTIFUL COUNTRY IN THE WORLD! :bowtie:


----------



## Patrick

friedemann said:


> railway near Willingen, Rhineland-Palatinate


It's not Willingen in the Westerwald, it's Willingen in the Sauerland (Upland), Hesse.


----------



## barrak

Patrick said:


> It's not Willingen in the Westerwald, it's Willingen in the Sauerland (Upland), Hesse.


I really enjoy all the pictures that are posted on this site. However, I do NOT appreciate the signature of this post. I find it very offensive; your choice of words and using the colors of the Deutsche Flagge for each of the words demeans all Germans in my opinion. These expressions do not have a place on this site and maybe you should create your own site where you can express yourself like this.

Ich stimme meinem Mann zu. Diese Art von Ausdruck hat keinen Platz auf einer andererseits ausgezeichneten Web Page. Bisher haben wir die Photos von meiner Heimat und die Commentare sehr geschaetzt, da ich in Deutschland geboren und aufgewachsen bin und viele meiner Familien Angehoerigen in diesen Gegenden wohnen und viele Erinnerungen bringen. Ich bin der Meinung diese Art von Ausdruck gehoert vielleich auf eine "Kunst Page" von wegen den Farben der Ausdruecke, oder vielleicht auf eine "Freie Ausdrucks Page", aber nicht auf diese Website. Kann jemand vielleicht ein bischen hier zensieren?


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Meinungsfreiheit ftw!


----------



## Isek

How effective we Germans are:










Shouldn't we better have done it alone? Does Europe need Germany or does Germany need Europe?


----------



## friedemann

^ IMO it's always an advantage when the lawmaker can express himself short and clear.



> It's not Willingen in the Westerwald, it's Willingen in the Sauerland (Upland), Hesse


 I know that it is Willingen in the Sauerland. But maps.google only found the Willingen in Rhineland-Palatinate. So I wondered if the Sauerland stretches into the very North of Rhineland-P. but thought that the result of maps.google would be correct.


----------



## Avalanix

xDDDD geiles Foto !!!

Da mit der Signatur muss ich schon zustimmen das ist nicht in Ordnung, und auch bei Erbses Profil mit der DDR-Karte/Flagge frag ich mich was das soll ? Die DDR war Scheiße.


----------



## erbse

^ Stick to English, mate.


I won't go into details, but you should just chill out. Of course GDR sucked.
My profile may contain subtle irony. Watch out.

(Besides - did you even get to experience GDR times?)


Btw, Patricks signature is what this site needs. More Fussball, more Ficken, more Alkohol. More calmness.


----------



## barrak

erbse said:


> ^ Stick to English, mate.
> 
> 
> I won't go into details, but you should just chill out. Of course GDR sucked.
> My profile may contain subtle irony. Watch out.
> 
> (Besides - did you even get to experience GDR times?)
> 
> 
> Btw, Patricks signature is what this site needs. More Fussball, more Ficken, more Alkohol. More calmness.


Yes, Erbse, I did get to experience GDR. I was born in Ueckermuende, lived the first 6 years in Luckow, have many relatives in Moenkeberg, Vogelsang, Demmin, Greifswald. I grew up in Duisburg and was able to travel during school vacations to Luckow and Demmin to spend time with my grandparents and uncle due to special visas. I do not care what kind of flag you display. I get and appreciate your subtle irony. However, no - Patricks signature is not what this site needs. In all calmness - this is a site about photos, photo descriptions, photo explanations and even subtle irony. Btw, your signature is fine. Patrick's is out of line though and has nothing to do with the intent of this site. Sorry.


----------



## erbse

There's a German forum you know  It raised from some football discussion going on there and I actually don't find it offensive or something, but it may be not that appropriate for this forum at all, well.


Wait - you're born in MeckPomm? :shocked: Dass ich das noch erleben darf!
You are... the second one from here I met on this page. The other one somehow disappeared suddenly. Can't believe it, das ist ja geil!

I'm living in Neubrandenburg, born and raised here. A Mäkelbörger Original! Let's stay in touch, I'd like to talk 'bout some stuff with you. Darauf ein kühles Blondes :cheers1:


----------



## friedemann

As yet there's no pic of the Starnberg county in this thread. But now the time has come :banana:

Starnberger See, view towards the alps:









location:


----------



## friedemann

From the deep South to the far North: roofs in Lübeck, Schleswig-Holstein:


----------



## friedemann

Bremen: Marktplatz. As the pic was shot, the "Kleiner Freimarkt" (a folk festival) took place.


----------



## friedemann

Buxtehude, Lower Saxony. It's a suburb of Hamburg.


----------



## erbse

friedemann said:


> roofs


in *Lüneburg* 

(typical brick gothic gables that you can find plenty of in Northern Germany)









Source: Wiki


----------



## Isek

Berlin, Alexanderplatz









(c)http://www.flickr.com/photos/kgradinger/636316598/


----------



## Klugermann

Amazing pics from Germany!

My second favourite country in the world.

I hope to visit the land of my ancestors some day.

Eine umarmung von Chile! :hug:


----------



## friedemann

Ulm, Baden-Württemberg, is a city on the Danube with 120,000 inhabitants and the birthplace of Albert Einstein. Ulm is also the headquarter of the pharmaceutical company _ratiopharm_, which was part of the Merckle group whose owner Adolf Merckle commited suicide in January.

Contrast between old and new: the _Stadthaus_ by Richard Meier on the right and the Ulmer Münster, tallest church on earth.


----------



## friedemann

Contrast II: town hall on the right and the Public Library on the left.

















both pics are from flickr.


----------



## Isek

Ulm is also featuring world's highest church tower












> Ulm Cathedral (German: Ulmer Münster, literally: minster) is a Lutheran church, the tallest church in the world, with a steeple measuring 161.53 m (530 ft) and containing 768 steps. Located in Ulm, Germany, the church is not a cathedral in the technical ecclesiastical sense, as it has never been the seat of a bishop.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ulm_Cathedral

BTW, the urban area of Ulm is exhibiting around 200k. It is direktly connected to several smaller municipials and to the city of "Neu Ulm".


----------



## Isek

:grouphug:


----------



## erbse

^ That's ja geil :applause: (not the girl, but the support!)


Before the game started, I heard there are lots of Chinese rooting for Germany.


----------



## goschio

So not all Chinese hate us! :banana:


----------



## goschio

Sunrise over the capital city Bonn:








source: flikr


----------



## miau

erbse said:


> Nice, but people - *stick the hell to our rules, this is a German thread, dammit! :rant:
> 
> - 1 pic per post!
> - Credit your sources!
> - No server zombies, check if the shit works!*
> 
> 
> Dankeschön for the attention.


STFU :tongue:


----------



## miau

*Jüterbog*


























source: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3169/


----------



## jerezcito

*BERLIN,MAN SAUSAGE*

Friedrichstrasse January 2009
Der Wurstmann
El hombre salchicha








by jerezcito


----------



## Embrace57

jerezcito said:


> Der Wurstmann


The worst man ever! :lol:


----------



## qwert_guy

^^what is this man selling?


----------



## Energy2003

^^ sausages or Hot-Dogs, depends on the "man"


----------



## Embrace57

Energy2003 said:


> ^^ sausages or Hot-Dogs, depends on the "man"


FRANKURTERS as the say in New York!
Bangers as they say in London!


----------



## Discu

3x Oranienburger Str., Berlin
No.1:



Source: Flickr


----------



## Discu

3x Oranienburger Str., Berlin
No.2:



Source: Flickr


----------



## Discu

3x Oranienburger Str., Berlin
No. 3:



Source: Flickr


----------



## Justme

Embrace57 said:


> FRANKURTERS as the say in New York!
> Bangers as they say in London!


Correct on the bangers, but not so on the Frankfurters. A Frankfurter is a specific type of sausage usually found in hot dogs. In most cases it is boiled not grilled. The type of sausage in that photo is very different and would never be called a Frankfurter. From the looks of things it is a Rostbratwurst, you can see the differences in the sausages in the links below
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bratwurst
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hot_dog


----------



## Energy2003

^^ "Rostbratwurst" is mostly sold with a seperate Bread. ketchup and mustard 

frankfurters are normally made in hot water, these are grilled (="Brat") big difference


----------



## LAZO

Dr.Seltsam said:


> Bode Museum in Berlin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source



That building is just great. :cheers:


----------



## Justme

Energy2003 said:


> ^^ "Rostbratwurst" is mostly sold with a seperate Bread. ketchup and mustard
> 
> frankfurters are normally made in hot water, these are grilled (="Brat") big difference


bang on what I said ;O)


----------



## skinandvein

Hi,

Another beautiful picture! You do a great job with all of your pictures, and I could comment on each one. This one just makes you want to be there!

thanks for sharing this photography.

Really its a amazing photography!! wow !!

thanks again!


----------



## Discu

Potsdam (Brandenburg): Orangerie



Source: Flickr


----------



## Discu

Potsdam: Belvedere



Source: Flickr


----------



## Discu

Potsdam: Belvedere (inside)



Source: Flickr


----------



## Discu

Potsdam: Park near Sanssouci
_(I love this photo. It looks like a 19th century painting.)_



Source: Flickr


----------



## Discu

Potsdam (last one for now): Nice view on Sanssouci



Source: Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful and amazing buildings (architecture style) in German towns/cities :cheers:


----------



## Isek

Obama's hometown north of Stuttgart, Besigheim:









(c)http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2449126180/

:lol:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

^^ LOL


----------



## erbse

Lovely photos of the Sanssouci park, btw!


----------



## erbse

Let's fly above Swabia... :angel1:









by flickr


(Bopfingen, Schwaben, Baden-Württemberg)


----------



## erbse

...and then come down to earth again to see the real stuff!


*Castle Baldern in Bopfingen*, Baden-Württemberg









flickr


----------



## erbse

*Castle Baldern* up close









flickr


----------



## erbse

And now... Let's head back to the fresh North again!


*Hamburg* - administration building (former city hall) of the Harburg district









flickr


----------



## goschio

beuatifuk!

Some more from Hamburg:








source: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3071/3016287114_132e1cfd3b_b.jpg


----------



## goschio

source:http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3371/3528653118_54f7d03a5e_b.jpg


----------



## Discu

_@erbse: The paraglider really makes me feel jealous.
And he inspired me to a new set of pics._

The river Donau (near Regensburg) seen from a ballon.



Source: Flickr


----------



## Discu

Regensburg (Bavaria) from above



Source: Flickr


----------



## Discu

Hamburg, Speicherstadt



Source: Flickr


----------



## Discu

Guess the town! 



Source: Flickr


----------



## erbse

Great Bilder, Discu! We should follow the bird's eye idea and open an own thread for it, don't you think?


----------



## friedemann

Bird's-eye view  of Carolinensiel, Lower Saxony. The village was found by Georg Albrecht von Ostfriesland 
(prince of eastern Friesland) in 1730. His wife Caroline gave the village its name.


----------



## friedemann

Let's go down to earth: Carolinensiel, another time:









location:








both pics are from fotocommunity.de


----------



## Discu

erbse said:


> Great Bilder, Discu! We should follow the bird's eye idea and open an own thread for it, don't you think?


Why not? :cheers1:
I've checked the potential on the web some months ago and there is quite alot. However, imho this should be open to everybody and not limited to Germany.


----------



## Kame

Those aerials look great, here's another one showing *Kiel*:









port-of-kiel.de


----------



## Kame

The small airport of Kiel-Holtenau:









flickr


----------



## Embrace57

More from Berlin´s wonderful islands, lakes, rivers and beaches:

(Schwanenwerder, Havel, Wannsee, Zehlendorf, all within what was once West Berlin almost 20 years ago)


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Völkerschlachtdenkmal ("Monument to the Battle of the Nations") in Leipzig (the largest monument in Europe):









source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Another one (one year after it was completed WWI began :doh:









source


----------



## erbse

This monument is so verfickt fantastic. I'm glad they finally clean & renovate it.


----------



## friedemann

Maybe such a monument would seem more impresive on a big square in a big city.


----------



## Energy2003

^^ is so much vogelkacke possible or is it something other ?


----------



## Embrace57

I never knew it was that HUGE! :shocked:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Energy2003 said:


> ^^ is so much vogelkacke possible or is it something other ?


Take a look at the eagle...it is really huge!


----------



## Discu

*Schinkel-Special*



Karl Friedrich Schinkel (1781-1841) is probably the best known German architect ever.
Many of his buildings have been shown here but without mentioning his name.
I'm going go present most of his works in chronological order (just one or two every few days) starting with the so called *Pomonatempel *in Potsdam from 1800.
Schinkel was only 19 years old when he designed this.



Source: Flickr


----------



## Discu

*Schinkel-Special*

Mausoleum of Queen Luise (1810), Berlin Charlottenburg



Source: Flickr


----------



## Isek

*Schinkel-Special*

Schinkel Museum










Friedrichswerder Church, Berlin.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

^^
Sehr coole Idee!

(Very good idea!)


----------



## Isek

*Schinkel-Special*

Schinkel Monument, Berlin


----------



## Tiaren

Schinkel ruuulez!


----------



## erbse

The best architect Prussia ever had to offer, undoubtedly! Stüler (one of his students) was great as well, though.


----------



## Marathaman

Maybe I"m culturally challenged in this regard, but the first 2 buildings seem to be the same old greco-roman stuff.


----------



## erbse

Sure, that's because almost every classicist portico looked exactly like that.


There are better buildings by Schinkel anyway, lots of them. The Gendarmenmarkt with the Dom buildings and the Schauspielhaus in Berlin or Castle Stolzenfels for instance.


----------



## Discu

*Schinkel-Special*

National Monument (Berlin-Kreuzberg), 1814 / 1823

After Napoleon's defeat a great patriotic wave ran over Germany.
Schinkel was asked to plan a large neo-Gothic church in the centre of Berlin.
This "Dome of Liberty" (Befreiungsdom) however has never been built due to the enormous costs.

The reduced solution to be realized was only the top of the spire.



Source: Flickr


----------



## Discu

*Schinkel-Special*

Neue Wache (Berlin), 1815-1818

The "New Guard House" was the first major project to be planned _and _realized by Schinkel.
Its original purpose was to memorize the victims of the wars of liberation (Napoleonic wars).
After heavy damage in WWII it was repaired by the GDR and served as a Memorial to the Victims of Facism and Militarism.
Short after Germany's reunification it became the Central Memorial of the Federal Republic of Germany for the Victims of War and Tyranny.
For the inside you might like to have a look here.



Source: Flickr


----------



## Marathaman

erbse said:


> Sure, that's because almost every classicist portico looked exactly like that.
> 
> 
> There are better buildings by Schinkel anyway, lots of them. The Gendarmenmarkt with the Dom buildings and the Schauspielhaus in Berlin or Castle Stolzenfels for instance.


I see, so that was just the introduction


----------



## erbse

Turin isn't overrated by any means, rather underrated. But who cares.

We shouldn't bash other places here or talk about political/historical bullcrap, but show beautiful places 


So I proceed with a shot I took:


*Güstrow Castle*, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern - Renaissance courtyard with arcades and balconies


----------



## goschio

malud said:


> Thanks, you actually proved my point.
> The german people get indoctrinated to despise their own nation throughout their live. It happens every day on every channel, in a way that is totally out of proportion. The result of this are people that are afraid to even think about their nation in a positive way. Whenever they hear something nice about Germany their inevitable and immediate response will be "You are wrong! We are evil!".
> That is ridiculous. Don´t do it!


Sorry but your claim is ridiculous. Of course you can be proud of your country but at the same time yo should be aware of the mistakes that have been done in the past. This black and white thinking is the biggest disease in Germany, not critical judgment of history.


----------



## malud

goschio said:


> Sorry but your claim is ridiculous. Of course you can be proud of your country but at the same time yo should be aware of the mistakes that have been done in the past. This black and white thinking is the biggest disease in Germany, not critical judgment of history.


And i say it is you who is thinking black and white, mostly black. What you are doing is the equivalent of saying "Maybe, but i have an ugly wart on my hairy ass" whenever you get a compliment. That it not normal, good or healthy in any way.


----------



## friedemann

Embrace57 said:


> Regensburg, Heidelberg, Schwerin, Görlitz, Straubing, Freiburg, Goslar, etc.
> No to mention all the really big, stunning and impressive cities.
> Antigerman, brainwashed and weakminded germans really make me uke:
> Turin and other italian cities are WAY overrated!


Of course Germany is a wonderful country with beautiful cities and landscapes and nice people. There's no reason to be ashamed of Germany. 
But look beyond your own nose. There are loads of other coutries. They all have their own rich history and identity and every country is beautiful in its own way.


----------



## Kampflamm

All these foreigners need to stop telling Germans what they should think about their country. hno:

Here's a pic from a football game taken by me:


----------



## Embrace57

Kampflamm said:


> All these foreigners need to stop telling Germans what they should think about their country. hno:


The foreigners need to stop telling lies, antipropaganda and false information about Germany and germans.
That´s what they must do and nothing else.
I´ve visited so many parts of Germany and know and have met so many germans.
Never have I been dissapointed.
The same goes for all my friends.
They are all VERY impressed indeed.
That is why I react.
It´s simply not fair and that can´t be tolerated and accepted.
BE PROUD AND SAY IT LOUD!


----------



## Kampflamm

I'm proud of the fact that nationalism is more or less extinct in Germany. I don't see why people should be proud of something that they have/had nothing to do with. At the same time I also don't accept any responsibility for the bad things Germany has done which is why I don't give a crap about remembrance events/days.


----------



## Embrace57

Kampflamm said:


> I'm proud of the fact that nationalism is more or less extinct in Germany. I don't see why people should be proud of something that they have/had nothing to do with. At the same time I also don't accept any responsibility for the bad things Germany has done which is why I don't give a crap about remembrance events/days.


Fair enough.
Nationalism isn´t necessary in any country.
A good sense of doing good things for one´s country, people and world is though.


----------



## goschio

Berlin Alexanderplatz.









source: flikr


----------



## erbse

Should we dedicate this page to modern buildings?


There are loads of them in Germany, since we're the home of modern architecture and have post-war architecture wherever you look.


----------



## MarkusErikssen

My father is trucker, and many years ago he came every week in Berlin. Last years he didn't went to Berlin, but last week he did for the first time in 5 years. He said that Berlin was so much changed in a few years, so modern and huge.


----------



## friedemann

erbse said:


> Should we dedicate this page to modern buildings?


Yes we can.

Hamburg: An der Alster 1; architects: Bothe, Richter, Teherani.


----------



## friedemann

Hamburg: Habitat; architects: the same people.


----------



## friedemann

Hamburg: Reeperbahn

















source: flickr - hanneorla


----------



## goschio

friedemann said:


> Yes we can.
> 
> Hamburg: An der Alster 1; architects: Bothe, Richter, Teherani.


Wow, I love that one. :applause:

Looks Japanese IMO.


----------



## ufonut

Very similar to this one in Krakow

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=327108&page=36

Sorry for OT.


----------



## Embrace57

SimsPlanet2 said:


> My father is trucker, and many years ago he came every week in Berlin. Last years he didn't went to Berlin, but last week he did for the first time in 5 years. He said that Berlin was so much changed in a few years, so modern and huge.


Indeed... and always for the better! :cheers:


----------



## friedemann

Oberhausen (Ruhr area, NRW): Gasometer.


----------



## friedemann

Inside the Gasometer there's a sculpture of the moon. With a diameter of 25 meters it's the biggest moon on earth :lol:
The reason for the installation is the exhibition _Out of this World - Wonders of the Solar System_.


----------



## friedemann

source: fotocommunity


----------



## bOrN2BwILd

woooowww...it deserves a spot kay:


----------



## Tiaren

From the mountains to the coasts, Germany is beautiful.
*Baltic Sea (Ostsee), Germany*








www.fotocommunity.com


----------



## Embrace57

This is simply mindblowing! :shocked: 
Germany is so diverse and beautiful! :bow:


----------



## Askario

Mountains are very beautiful!


----------



## Tiaren

The lovely *Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Bavaria*








www.fotocommunity.com


----------



## Tiaren

Please allow me to post for once two pictures, since they belong together. 
*Frankfurt city, Hesse*

















Peter Merz - www.fotocommunity.com


----------



## xavarreiro

good photos


----------



## erbse

Great stuff Tiaren!


More urban stuff:

*Düsseldorf*, North Rhine-Westphalia









fotocommunity.de


----------



## erbse

And another Düsseldorf one - the harbor with the TV tower and Rhine bridge









fotocommunity.de


----------



## erbse

Düsseldorf - Skyline. Not bad for a European city of its size (~580'000 people) and still growing









fotocommunity.de


----------



## erbse

*Schwerin*, Mecklenburg Vorpommern - Neustädtisches Palais / Marienpalais, an administrative building (ministry of justice) in French Neo rennaissance style









by Wiki


----------



## Tiaren

*Dresden* by Night








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3759189686/


----------



## Tiaren

Architecture diversity of *Berlin*








www.fotocommunity.com


----------



## friedemann

Leipzig, Saxony: Bayrischer Bahnhof (bavarian train station)








source: panoramio


----------



## friedemann

Cologne, North Rhine-Westphalia (NRW):








source: fotocommunity.de


----------



## erbse

A somewhat more pleasant sight of Cologne 


*Cologne* - Weltstadthaus (huge Peek & Cloppenburg clothing shop)









Source: fotocommunity.de


----------



## erbse

*München / Munich* - Allianz Arena


This air cushioned facade neaver ceases to fascinate me.









source: fc


----------



## erbse

Illuminated Allianz Arena in the dawn









fc


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA

^^ Impressive looking arena, especially when it is illuminated. kay:


----------



## Tiaren

Staying in* Munich*:
The Antiquarium in the Royal Residence, largest Renaissance room outside of Italy








http://www.flickr.com/photos/maurizioleo/3590412921/


----------



## Tiaren

And still staying in *Munich*
In the Royal Residence there is one of the world's finest Rococo theatres, the Cuvilliés-Theater:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3003589420/


----------



## bOrN2BwILd

^^wow...what a work of art :applause:


----------



## Askario

Always amazing Germany!


----------



## Tiaren

*Nürnberg (Nuremberg), Bavaria*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ahoihamburg/1174498481/in/set-72157601398653839/


----------



## Tiaren

Still *Nürnberg (Nuremberg)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ahoihamburg/990818246/in/set-72157601398653839/


----------



## Tiaren

Last one of *Nürnberg (Nuremberg)* 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nimbus1976/3182205415/


----------



## Tiaren

Now the opposite direction and different season, the *Island of Rügen, Baltic Sea*








www.fotocommunity.com


----------



## erbse

Great stuff Tiaren, you're really fleißig :yes:


Just for a change, something modern:


*Frankfurt* skyline seen from Sachsenhausen district









fc


----------



## erbse

*Frankfurt* again - some famous highrises, _Hochhäuser_ in German

(from left to right: MainTower, JapanCenter, Commerzbank)









Source: fotocommunity.de


----------



## erbse

And another one 


Frankfurt SkyArena 2006









by fotocommunity.de


----------



## Kampflamm

http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/6392/8884064.jpg

Is that the sun in the background? Seems kind of an odd angle since we're looking north in the shot. :dunno:


----------



## erbse

Booming Taunus region :yes:


----------



## Nanjing

Germany is a very nice place to visit. I remember how friendly and hospitable people where to us when we visited Berlin in the summer of 2006. I would like to visit Germany again, perhaps Munich next time.


----------



## friedemann

Nuremberg: Romanian Orthodox Church


----------



## friedemann

Nuremberg: Schöner Brunnen (beautiful fountain / spring) at the Hauptmarkt (central market).

















sources: fotocommunity.de


----------



## Tiaren

^^ The building in the back has a smiling face! :happy: And one with rabbit teeth...


----------



## xavarreiro

very nice


----------



## Tiaren

German cities were always proud of their city halls. Let's take a look at some of the most Impressive examples.

*Hamburg*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wolfgangstaudt/3463012813/

My favorite first!


----------



## Tiaren

*München (Munich)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/maconahey/3696424178/

Not too bad either...


----------



## Tiaren

*Berlin*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wolfgangstaudt/2792505745/

Kinda different style than all the others, but still very impressive.


----------



## Karasek

Krobnitz castle in Upper Lusatia, residence of Albrecht von Roon, Prussias Minister of War during the Austro-Prussian and Franco-Prussian War.


----------



## Tiaren

^^ Karasek, what about one or two or three ( ) of your amazing picture collections in the Urban Photography section?


----------



## Thermo

Ich liebe Deutschland!


----------



## Karasek

Tiaren said:


> ^^ Karasek, what about one or two or three ( ) of your amazing picture collections in the Urban Photography section?


I will add Quedlinburg and Wernigerode later.


----------



## friedemann

Hannoversch Münden, in the very South of Lower saxony is a town with 25,000 inhabitants and is famous for its old houses.


----------



## friedemann

More...


----------



## friedemann

...and even more:









location:








sources: fotocommunity.de


----------



## Isek

Container terminal near Bremerhaven shipping outstanding German products


----------



## Karasek

Mühlhausen in Thuringia, a free imperial city and the place where Thomas Müntzer started the Peasants' War. He was also beheaded there:


----------



## AlukarD359

very nice pics, so amazing!!!


----------



## Max BGF

@Karasek, sind Deine Bilder irgendwie bearbeitet oder sind die Gebäude tatsächlich alle ganz neu saniert und wirken daher so perfekt?

*Neckar valley* near Hessigheim between Stuttgart and Heilbronn











friedemann said:


> Main station in Groß Quassow in Mecklenburg, near Neustrelitz:


Riesenkontrast zu all den Schmuckstücken, doch gerade durch die Einfachheit nicht weniger Wahnsinn. Love it :applause:


----------



## Embrace57

GOTT SEI DANK FÜR DIE HEILIGES DEUTSCHLAND FÜR IMMER UND EWIG!


----------



## Karasek

Max BGF said:


> @Karasek, sind Deine Bilder irgendwie bearbeitet oder sind die Gebäude tatsächlich alle ganz neu saniert und wirken daher so perfekt?


Beides 

Saalfeld in Thuringia, gothic hall church, influenced by the Parler cathedral workshop in Prague, and Romanesque house from 1180, once the seat of the town vogt (reeve).


----------



## friedemann

Karasek, you're a professional!



Max BGF said:


> Riesenkontrast zu all den Schmuckstücken, doch gerade durch die Einfachheit nicht weniger Wahnsinn. Love it :applause:


Right, but the quality of that pic could be better.


----------



## ragazzo_013

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Svo0_0Cz-7Y&feature=related


----------



## erbse

Fantastic pics mates :applause:


In the future weeks I'll upload some own stuff. Seid gespannt!


----------



## Embrace57

Germany is truly GEIL! :banana:


----------



## Karasek

Bach church in Arnstadt, Thuringia. Johann Sebastian Bach worked there from 1703 - 1707:


----------



## Karasek

St. Annen in Annaberg-Buchholz in the Ore Mountains, Saxony, is the most beautiful late Gothic Upper Saxon hall church.


----------



## Kame

Truly GEIL pics, Karasek! So many amazing little places I've never even heard of... 

But please try to stick to the one-pic-per-post-rule. Wo kämen wir denn da hin, wenn selbst im Deutschland-Thread Zucht und Ordnung zu Grunde gingen!?


----------



## VicFontaine

Drinking water reservoir of da city of munich









Source: FAZ.de


----------



## Embrace57

^^

Cool (pool) picture! 
I wanna go for a swim!


----------



## Max BGF

Kame said:


> Truly GEIL pics, Karasek! So many amazing little places I've never even heard of...


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.



Kame said:


> But please try to stick to the one-pic-per-post-rule.


Okay, but some exceptions should be possible. For example showing exterior and interior of the same building or the case as in Karasek´s recent post, i.e. emphasizing some detail.


----------



## BRANDNAME

Its time for the best German national landmarks!

:banana:

May god bless this beautiful country! 

I am from Bavaria but lets start with Hesse:

The Hercules high abouve Kassel:










In Rhineland-Platine: The Germania - The Niederwalddenkmal










Saxony: The Völkerschlachtsdenkmal










North Rhine-Westphalia: The Hermannsdenkmal










And Bavaria:

The Walhalla:











The Befreiungshalle:




























^^ Thanks my Bavarian King for this beautiful buildings :cheers:


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*BANZ ABBEY*


kloster banz von lake elmo auf Flickrhttp://www.flickr.com/photos/lakeelmo/2725969169/


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

again 










source


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Baden-Wurttemberg


----------



## erbse

Time for some deftig ship!


The famous Alexander von Humboldt with its green sails









source: fotocommunity.de


----------



## friedemann

Bei der Hitze würd ich da am liebsten reinspringen!


----------



## friedemann

Fields and forest in the Eifel near Wachtberg, North Rhine-Westphalia:


----------



## friedemann

In the Eifel, too:


----------



## friedemann

A little village in the Havelland, western Brandenburg:


----------



## friedemann

Somewhere in the Lahn Valley near Wetzlar, Hesse:


----------



## friedemann

source: all these pics are from fotocommunity.de


----------



## Embrace57

No Inglorious Basterds can EVER take away the glorious,
beautiful and unbeatable charm and charisma that is
DEUTSCHLAND its nature, cities and people...


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Reichstag Interior, Berlin


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Bavaria


----------



## erbse

Great photos, people  *But please don't forget to credit your sources!*



Someone has to keep up the myth of good German tidiness & thoroughness!


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT




----------



## friedemann

More or less abandoned commie blocks in Gera, with 102,000 inhabitants third largest city in Thuringia.








source: fotocommunity.de - esel unter wolken


----------



## friedemann

Speicherhäuser (ware houses) on the Elbe in Magdeburg, the capital city of Saxony-Anhalt:









location:








source: flickr - pinguin1961


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

The "Steinhuder Meer" is the largest lake of north-western Germany. On the photo we can see "Wilhelmstein Isle", one of two small isles in the lake









http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steinhuder_Meer


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Still the "Steinhuder Meer" (Lower Saxony), covered with ice blocks









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/92732664/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Old boathouses at Lake "Müritz" (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern), Germany's second largest lake









http://www.flickr.com/photos/collaborato/503120420/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Bensberg (Northrhine-Westphalia): oldtown, castle and modern city hall (in front)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/linden-m/3804281892/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

At the castle 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/martinvoss/551273456/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

In the Thuringian Forest (Thuringia), near "Schneekopf" mountain summit









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tschaut/574355072/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

A valley in the Bavarian Alps









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tobi0406/2303584313/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Munich: Highlight Towers









http://www.flickr.com/photos/t_schnitzlein/189528137/


----------



## friedemann

Great stuff, Eddi! Keep it up!


----------



## Karasek

SVT 137, the first German high speed train (maximum speed 160km/h), built since 1935. Today exhibited in Leipzig:










Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/rene-germany/

More here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DRG_Class_SVT_137


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Thanks, friedemann 

The expensive "Fasanenstrasse" shopping street in Berlin-Charlottenburg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jean-stubenzweig/2174408164/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

An old sun clock and vineyards at Mosel(le) river near Bernkastel-Kues (Rhineland-Palatinate)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2253255688/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Offenbach (Hesse) is a city in the Frankfurt metro area. On the pic we can see the "City Tower"









http://offenbeach.de/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Osnabrück (Lower Saxony): part of old town









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrerolfes/244618122/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Surreal looking picture of Oker Valley in Harz Mountains (Lower Saxony)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cw61/3856416104/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Inside the multi-floor "Käthe Wohlfahrt" christmas department store in Rothenburg ob der Tauber (Franconia/Bavaria)









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2380/1697823191_84b7104657_o.jpg


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Forest marshes on Rügen Island (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3767071504/sizes/l/


----------



## Discu

Strümpfelbach - one of the countless unknown but lovely villages around Stuttgart (Baden-Württemberg)



Source


----------



## Discu

Strümpfelbach again



Source


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Elmau castle near Garmisch-Partenkirchen (Bavaria)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wasserberg/3824012991/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Königsstuhl chalk cliff on the island of Rügen









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thirau/3808375640/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Somewhere in Spree Forest (Brandenburg)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mparnow/3870497766/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

The Wahn Heath ("Wahner Heide") is a nature reserve area near Cologne (Northrhine-Westphalia)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/odyssey83/3870197161/


----------



## Embrace57

Über 4000 Liebling! :banana:
Germany is heaven on Earth! :cheers:


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Düsseldorf (Northrhine-Westphalia): Eastern Media Docks ("Medienhafen")









http://www.flickr.com/photos/drea_genf/1092869589/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

In the Rhön Mountains (Hesse), near "Wasserkuppe"









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rpffm58/55294152/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Monreal (Rhineland-Palatinate)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2014706520/


----------



## Jirka

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> In the Rhön Mountains (Hesse), near "Wasserkuppe"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/rpffm58/55294152/


Wasserkuppe in Rhon is in Franken (Bavaria), no?


----------



## Jobaneu

One of the most beautiful baroque churches in Germany: Benedictine abbey church Ottobeuren (Bavaria). 
Johann Michael Fischer was the architect, built 1748-60.









http://home.vrweb.de/~taudt.rbh/Fah...glocknerstrasse-Goeppingen/R16_Ottobeuren.JPG

and here the interior









http://pagesperso-orange.fr/sapho/imagesp/ottobeuren.jpg

The whole abbey from above









http://www.abtei-ottobeuren.de/kloster/bilder/basilika.jpg


----------



## corredor06

german small towns


----------



## corredor06

are nice sorry


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Jirka said:


> Wasserkuppe in Rhon is in Franken (Bavaria), no?


No, it's where I said - Hesse.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wasserkuppe


----------



## erbse

Wow, so many great fresh photos! Great work everyone, you get some free bee :applause:


Ottobeuren definitely is one of Europe's most magnificent abbeys. Only Stift Melk and Mont St. Michel may trump it.


----------



## Discu

erbse said:


> Wow, so many great fresh photos! Great work everyone, you get some free bee :applause:


...bee(r)? Here, please:

Uerige, traditional and famous pub in Düsseldorf (NRW).



Source: Flickr


----------



## Discu

Or here:

Beergarden, English Garden (Munich)



Source: Flickr


----------



## Ivo Andrić

Sehr schoenes Land! :cheers:


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

At Hiddensee Island (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern)









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Hiddensee?uselang=de


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

The Zollverein School of Management and Design building in Essen (Northrhine-Westphalia)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/caspar_borkowsky/1433330928/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

In "Planten un Blomen" park (Hamburg)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/christiane_jodl/3800296859/sizes/l/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

(dbl post)


----------



## Tiaren

Not Rome, but *Berlin, St. Hewdig Cathedral*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/guinthereal/3916330554/in/set-72157622356215444/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Sögel: Schloß Clemenswerth, Niedersachsen*

The hunting lodge of a prince-bishop: Clemenswerth
Built for Clemens August, the prince-bishop of Cologne-Münster-Paderborn-Osnabrück by J.C. Schlaun, 1737-47.









http://www.soegel.de/img_files/Clemenswerth%20(Luftbild)neu.jpg

The central pavilion was for Clemens August himself, the others for his entourage and a chapel with a small convent.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/4/49/Clemenswerth1.jpg/782px-Clemenswerth1.jpg


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

^^ Nice, esp. from above. Where is it actually located?



Kame said:


> ONE picture per post, please.


----------



## Jobaneu

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> ^^ Nice, esp. from above. Where is it actually located?


Clemenswerth Castle is standing near Sögel, a small town in Niedersachsen.
I've changed the title.

And I'll try to post only one photo per post


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

^^ Thanks 

Modern architecture in Berlin









http://www.flickr.com/photos/guinthereal/3917229238/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

The old town of Dinkelsbühl (Franconia/Bavaria)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/-quaestor-/3868761059/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Werneck: Schloß Werneck, N-Bayern = Franken*

Here the summer residence of prince-bishop Carl Friedrich of Schönborn, prince-bishop of Würzburg and Bamberg: Werneck Castle, the little brother of the Würzburg residence, his main seat.
The castle is situated near Würzburg (ca. 40 km), planned and built by Balthasar Neumann, 1733-45, today a psychiatric hospital.

This is the garden front









by Rainer Ullrich http://www.staedte-fotos.de/name/profil/fotograf_id/7589.html


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

The "Externsteine" rock formation in Teutoburg Forest (NRW)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2250256868/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Koblenz: Festung Ehrenbreitstein und Dikasterialgebäude (unten re. am Rheinufer)*

Koblenz in Rheinland-Pfalz, on the hill, the mighty fortress Ehrenbreitstein, the river is the Rhine, riparian on the right side of the picture, the baroque building is the Dikasterialgebäude, the central office building for the administration of the state of the prince-bishops of Trier. 
Koblenz was their second residence.








http://dic.academic.ru/pictures/dewiki/80/Panorama_Festung_Ehrenbreitstein.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Koblenz (Rheinland-Pfalz): Dikasterialgebäude*

Here once again the Dikasterialgebäude in Koblenz, very beautiful for an office building.
Built by Balthasar Neumann, 1739-49









http://www.dr-bernhard-peter.de/Heraldik/Heraldikbil11/a-kobl-dikast-4.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Koblenz (Rheinland-Pfalz): Das Deutsche Eck*

Koblenz: "Das Deutsche Eck" (The German Corner) at the Rhine-Moselle-confluence, the Moselle comes from above.
The picture was taken from the forteress Ehrenbreitstein.
On the left hand, the old centre of Koblenz with its medieval churches, in the middle The German Corner with the huge equestrian statue of emperor Wilhelm I.









http://www.koblenz-touristik.de/koblenz-touristik/bildarchiv.html


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Typical Lower Rhine landscape (NRW)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dishmaster/2143994081/

Btw, the girls of this area are amongst the best in Germany (together with Emsland), if not the world 

http://static.rp-online.de/layout/showbilder/26435-DSC_0204.JPG


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bamberg (N-Bayern = Franken), Schloß Seehof*

The summer residence of the prince bishops of Bamberg, Seehof Castle, planned and built by an italian architect, Antonio Petrini, 1687-96, later in the 18th. century slightly modified by Balthasar Neumann.









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/40/92602269_8e4b6bae52_b.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Veitshöchheim: Schloß Veitshöchheim (N-Bayern = Franken) bei Würzburg*

Another summer residence: Veitshöchheim Castle, built for the prince bishops of Würzburg by Antonio Petrini, modernized by B. Neumann.
To he castle belongs the perhaps most beautiful rococo garden Germany's.









http://www.carto.net/neumann/travelling/nordheim_veitshoechheim_2005_04_30/11_veitshoechheim.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Veitshöchheim, the park*

Here you can see the central sculpture group of the park: the Pegasus group, the castle in the background.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/9c/Schlossgarten_Veitshoechheim_Grosser_See.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Braubach (Rheinland-Pfalz): Marksburg*

Are ypu interested in knights?
Here you can see, how they really lived: the Marksburg, the only castle of all the castles at the Rhine., which remained undestroyed since medieval times.









http://www.norgren.org/pivot/images/marksburg.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Koblenz: Schloß Stolzenfels (Rheinland-Pfalz*

This is not a knight's castle, but a romantic castle, designed by Friedrich Schinkel, the famous prussian architect, for a prussian king in Windsor Gothic Style: Stolzenfels Castle near Koblenz, 1826-42.









http://www.koblenz-touristik.de/fileadmin/Mediendatenbank/C_Koblenz-Touristik/RGB/Schloss_Stolzenfels_Koblenz.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Koblenz: Schloß Stolzenfels*

Other pictures of Stolzenfels Castle









by Raymond Page http://www.panoramio.com/user/760825?with_photo_id=19250954









by Joe Huang http://www.google.com/profiles/Joe.Q.Huang


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Jobaneu said:


> Stolzenfels Castle


It has already been shown in post #4060 
Anyway, it's a great castle. The Rhine area seems to have the highest amount of castles per square mile in Germany (the world?).


The cathedral of Xanten (NRW) is the largest cathedral between Cologne and the North Sea









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3907266199/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Stuttgart (Baden-Württemberg): Schloß Solitude*

Solitude Castle: some interiors

the domed saloon (the white hall)









http://www.schule-bw.de/unterricht/faecheruebergreifende_themen/landeskunde/modelle/epochen/neuzeit/absolutismus/solitude/2methode.htm









http://burgenspiegel.de/burgen/de/schloss_solitude2.jpg

A drawing room









http://www.schloss-solitude.de/sixcms/media.php/9/thumbnails/LMZ327102.jpg.192600.jpg

The marble room









http://www.schloss-solitude.de/sixcms/media.php/9/thumbnails/LMZ327100.jpg.192593.jpg

The chapel in one of the side wings
You look backwards to the loge of the duke.









http://www.heroicmusic.de/Solitude_innenEmpore_c200.jpg


----------



## erbse

Fantastic work Jobaneu, keep it up :applause:


It's great that you also provide some information about the buildings.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Gomadingen (Baden-Württemberg): Schloss Grafeneck*

I love my country very much, but sometimes, its history makes it difficult.
This friendly looking, somewhat humble castle is a symbol of this history, extremely disturbing by contrast: Grafeneck Castle









http://www.wernerfrueh.de/grafeneck02.jpg
Grafeneck Castle was the predecessor of the Solitude.
For Duke Carl Eugen, his architects modernized an older renaissance building, created a sumptuous park with pavilions and even an opera house.
Only the Duke's residence survived the "poor" 19th century, when Württemberg after the napoleonic wars was unable to maintain all this splendour.
The castle lost its inner decoration and became a hospital for mentally ill people.
During the III. Reich, the Nazis installed here one of the first gas chambers, killed from January until December 1940 nearly 11000 helpless mentally ill human beings.

From a pleasure ground during the age of enlightenment to a killing field, from fireworks and costly court life of the Rich and Beautiful to a crematory.
Hardly endurable.


----------



## Jobaneu

Carl Eugens last "little" castle was Monrepos Castle, planned again by his best court architect, the parisian Philippe de la Guepière, french architecture at its best on german soil, 1760-64.

The entrance side









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/7b/Schloss_Monrepos_2.jpg/800px-Schloss_Monrepos_2.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Ludwigsburg (Baden-Württemberg): Schloß Monrepos*

And the side to the lake of Monrepos Castle
Today, it is part of a luxury hotel









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/e/e6/Schloss_Monrepos_1.jpg/800px-Schloss_Monrepos_1.jpg


----------



## friedemann

Right. There's a golf course around it. It's a nice surrounding to go for a walk.

Thanks for those pics of those castles, really nice!


----------



## friedemann

Cobbled street in Mecklenburg. Since the reunification lots of cobblestones has been replaced by asphalt.

















source: fotocommunity.de


----------



## friedemann

View over the Lüneburger Heide in north-east Lower Saxony:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Rastatt (Baden, Baden-Württemberg): Schloß*

In my following postings, I will present you some residences in those little principalities, which were so typical for the decentralized "Holy Roman Empire of The German Nation", a rather curious construction.

Here Rastatt Castle, one of the first modern baroque castles in Germany, following the Versailles model.
Rastatt is a planned baroque town, the castle the centre.








http://www.zum.de/Faecher/G/BW/Landeskunde/rhein/staedte/rastatt/rastattges.jpg

Architect was an Italian, Domenico Egidio Rossi.
He built it 1700-1707 for the margrave Ludwig Wilhelm von Baden, not only head of a little principality (Baden-Baden), but also a famous field marshal of the emperor in Vienna against the Ottoman Empire in the east and France in the west.
He was the greatest hero of german military power before Prince Eugen of Savoy, his successor as commander in chief of the imperial army and Frederick the Great.

The cour d'honneur to the city:









http://www.strasse-der-demokratie.eu/fileadmin/Mediendatenbank/Bilder/Bildergalerie/Rastatt_Schloss.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Rastatt (Baden, Baden-Württemberg): Schloß*

Rastatt Castle, the garden front:


http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/fd/Rastatter_Schloss_vom_Schlosspark_%282%29.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Rastatt (Baden, Baden-Württemberg): Schloß*

Rastatt Castle, which remained undestroyed during World War II., some interiors
The ancestral hall, the main room:









http://www.schloesser-magazin.de/sixcms/media.php/9/thumbnails/pg306_rastatt09.jpg.158429.jpg

The bed chamber of the margrave:









http://www.schloss-rastatt.de/fm/36/thumbnails/72_LMZ327980.jpg.228948.jpg

The audience chamber of the margrave:









http://www.schloss-rastatt.de/fm/36/thumbnails/72dpi_LMZ327973.jpg.197399.jpg

The margrave's cabinet:









http://www.schloss-rastatt.de/fm/36/thumbnails/72dpi_LMZ328306.jpg.197444.jpg

The porcelain cabinet:









http://www.schloss-rastatt.de/fm/36/thumbnails/72dpi_LMZ328166.jpg.197408.jpg

The chapel:








http://www.schloesser-magazin.de/sixcms/media.php/9/thumbnails/300_LMZ970625.jpg.228142.jpg


----------



## Max BGF

erbse said:


> Fantastic work Jobaneu, keep it up :applause:
> It's great that you also provide some information about the buildings.


+1



Jobaneu said:


> http://www.wernerfrueh.de/grafeneck02.jpg


Interesting mix.

Another palace in Stuttgart, *Schloss Rosenstein* (nowadays used as a museum)


----------



## Jobaneu

*Rastatt (Baden, Baden-Württemberg): Schloß Favorite*

Field Marshal Margrave Ludwig Wilhelm of Baden died 1707. His widow commissioned 1710 her court architect, Johann Ludwig Michael Rohrer to build Favorite Castle near Rastatt, 1710-30.

The entrance front of the castle









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/1/14/Schlo%C3%9F_Favorite.JPG/800px-Schlo%C3%9F_Favorite.JPG









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/5/58/SchlossFavorite.JPG/800px-SchlossFavorite.JPG


----------



## Jobaneu

*Rastatt (Baden, Baden-Württemberg): Schloß Favorite*

The garden front of Favorite Castle








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/e/e2/Schlo%C3%9F_Favorite_II.JPG/800px-Schlo%C3%9F_Favorite_II.JPG


----------



## Jobaneu

*Rastatt (Baden, Baden-Württemberg): Schloß Favorite*

The castle is famous for the beautiful marble floors in some of its rooms.

The Sala Terrena, the main and central room with dutch tiles








http://www.zum.de/Faecher/G/BW/Landeskunde/rhein/staedte/rastatt/favorite/terrena.jpg


The Florentine Room with marble mosaics (Pietra Dura works) from Florence, in this room one of the beautiful floors:








http://www.schloesser-magazin.de/fm/36/528FlorentinerKabinett.jpg








http://www.zum.de/Faecher/G/BW/Landeskunde/rhein/staedte/rastatt/favorite/2/110c.jpg








http://www.zum.de/Faecher/G/BW/Landeskunde/rhein/staedte/rastatt/favorite/florentiner.jpg


The mirror cabinet








http://www.zum.de/Faecher/G/BW/Landeskunde/rhein/staedte/rastatt/favorite/2/105a.jpg








http://www.zum.de/Faecher/G/BW/Landeskunde/rhein/staedte/rastatt/favorite/spiegelkab.jpg

Corner and part of the ceiling in the mirror cabinet:








http://www.schloss-favorite.de/fm/36/thumbnails/72_LMZ325074.jpg.229763.jpg


The bedroom of the heir to the throne, the margravin's son:








http://www.zum.de/Faecher/G/BW/Landeskunde/rhein/staedte/rastatt/favorite/2/109a.jpg


The audience chamber:








http://www.zum.de/Faecher/G/BW/Landeskunde/rhein/staedte/rastatt/favorite/audierb2.jpg


----------



## corredor06

great


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bruchsal (Baden-Württemberg): Residenzschloss*

A good friend of Margrave Ludwig Wilhelm of Baden's widow was the prince bishop of Speyer, Damian Hugo of Schönborn, member of the famous Schönborn family.
This family delivered in the 17th and 18th century many prince bishops (Mainz, Speyer, Bamberg, Würzburg), intelligent, highly educated patrons of art and architecture.
Damian Hugo's old residence town, Speyer, had been heavily destroyed by french troops.
Therefore, he decided to build his new castle on the other side of the Rhine in Bruchsal, because he hoped, this would be a safer place (building period mainly 1720-56).
His wonderful castle survived until 1945. Then, it was bombed to ruins.
But the main rooms had been reconstructed, many others are lost for ever, so the church of the castle and the enchanting Watteau Cabinet.
The architects were Maximilian von Welsch and, last but not least, the "family architect" of the Schönborn, Balthasar Neumann.
He remodelled the facades and designed the main rooms: the vestibule, staircase and two marvellous halls.

Here an aerial view of the rebuilt castle









http://www.strasse-der-demokratie.eu/fileadmin/Mediendatenbank/Bilder/Bildergalerie/Bruchsal_Schloss.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bruchsal (Baden-Württemberg): Residenzschloss*

The castle after the bombardment, March 1945









http://www.schloesser-magazin.de/fm/36/thumbnails/saekubr11.jpg.163895.jpg

B.Neumann's reconstructed marble hall









by infactoweb http://www.flickr.com/photos/infactoweb/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bruchsal (Baden-Württemberg): Residenzschloss*

The cour d'honneur of the Bruchsal Castle








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3247/2752609389_f82c855277_o.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bruchsal (Baden-Württemberg): Residenzschloss*

Here, one of the destroyed rooms in an old photography, the Hunting Room:








http://www.schloss-bruchsal.de/sixcms/media.php/9/thumbnails/pg489_bruchsal04.jpg.115917.jpg

and one of the reconstructed B. Neumann rooms, the Garden Room:








http://www.schloss-bruchsal.de/sixcms/media.php/9/thumbnails/pg496_bruchsal11.jpg.115966.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bruchsal (Baden-Württemberg): Residenzschloss*

The vestibule with the beginning of the two armed staircase.








http://www.schloss-bruchsal.de/fm/36/thumbnails/72dpi_Vestib%C3%BCl_LMZ498082.jpg.206079.jpg








http://www.schloss-bruchsal.de/fm/36/thumbnails/72dpi_Treppenhaus_LMZ328165.jpg.206070.jpg
The two arms of the staircase get together in a round platform under a big cupola.
The platform connects the two main rooms of the castle like a bridge and is a wonderful ball room in itself, a masterpiece of B. Neumann.








http://www.belle-alliance.com/bruchsal/schloss3/treppe_liob.JPG









http://www.museumspass.com/images_messages/image1/2595.jpg








http://farm1.static.flickr.com/172/480187203_658ee63298_b.jpg


----------



## Tiaren

Wow...those palaces are gorgeous! Thanks for all the info too! I really enjoy reading it.


----------



## Embrace57

Why bomb a beautiful castle?
Makes no damn sense what so ever!


----------



## Jobaneu

Embrace57 said:


> Why bomb a beautiful castle?
> Makes no damn sense what so ever!


No, it made no sense.
The massive bombardment of civil targets in Germany was a crime.
Although the Nazis did the same, if they had the opportunity.
And these gangsters had begun this terrible war.
Anyway, it was an allied crime.
Friedrich Nietzsche: "If you fight a monster, you have to be careful not to become a monster yourself."


----------



## Jobaneu

*Ruins*

Some pictures from ruins
the Würzburg Residence








http://www.thirdreichruins.com/residenzjul45gwt.jpg

the Würzburg Cathedral: the baroque nave of the romanic church:








http://www.mainpost.de/storage/pic/diaserien/aktuell/specials/geschichte/16.maerz/ruinen/1846245_1_hugo_2_bg_p1729471.jpg

the Stuttgart Residence, the town palace of Carl Eugen, the Marble Hall:








http://www.planet-wissen.de/politik_geschichte/nachkriegszeit/wiederaufbau/img/intro_wieder_neuesschloss_g.jpg

and the rest of Stuttgart 1945:








http://www.geschichteinchronologie.ch/eu/3R/GERMANENFURZ-d/061-truemmerstadt-Stuttgart-sommer-1945.jpg

Frankfurt, 1945:








http://www.stadtgeschichte-ffm.de/images/altstadt_1945.jpg

Bonn, 1945. In the right corner, a part of the huge baroque residence of the Prince-Bishops of Cologne.








http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/7695/bonn1945zd1.jpg

Cologne,1945








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/7f/Koeln_1945.jpg/751px-Koeln_1945.jpg
The mighty cathedral remained relatively undamaged, because it was useful as target marker.

Every greater city and many small towns looked like that, from Hamburg to Munich, from Cologne to Breslau and Danzig, which are today polish cities, carefully and beautifully reconstructed by Poland.
These pictures may are enough to get an impression of the devastating effects of this war.


----------



## Embrace57

Jobaneu said:


> No, it made no sense.
> The massive bombardment of civil targets in Germany was a crime.
> Although the Nazis did the same, if they had the opportunity.
> And these gangsters had begun this terrible war.
> Anyway, it was an allied crime.
> Friedrich Nietzsche: "If you fight a monster, you have to be careful, not to become a monster yourself."


True.
But the pathetic so called "Versailles peace treaty" lead up to WWII.
Demanding such a perverse guilt to Germany alone after WWI was just sick!
Unfair. hno:
If I was an actual german myself I would never stop feeling humiliated.
Cities like Stettin, Breslau, Danzig and Königsberg were german and shuold still be so.
Germany had the whole southern coast of the great Baltic Sea south of my Sweden.
But Germany is STILL today the most beautiful country in the world unbelievably enough! 
RESPEKT!


----------



## Embrace57

Heute Abend - Potsdamer Platz - The Center Of Berlin Europa Universe! :cheers:


----------



## StoneRose

_A hot-air balloon flies over the morning mist near Immenstadt in Allgaeu, southern Germany, on August 24, 2009. (SEBASTIAN WIDMANN/AFP/Getty Images)_

http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2009/08/in_flight.html


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hisotrical truths.*



Embrace57 said:


> But the pathetic so called "Versailles peace treaty" lead up to WWII.
> Demanding such a perverse guilt to Germany alone after WWI was just sick!
> Unfair.


Yes, this treaty was terribly unfair.
But Germany had lost this war and it was not innocent, even though far from being alone responsible for the outbreak of WW I.

If Germany had won WW I, it would not have been fairer to his enemies.
Remember the treaty of Brest-Litowsk.

The Versailles treaty is therefore an important cause, why so mäny Germans voted for Hitler (but never more than 48%!), but it's no excuse.
All the more, the democratic governments between 1919-33 had already reached numerous forms of relief, but it was too late.

Hitler wanted WWII., he begun this war and no one forced him to do so.
We have to live with the consequences.
Poland has lost his eastern provinces, we have lost our eastern provinces.
It is wiser, to accept the borders and to work, that they become more and more meaningless than to grieve for the injustice of history.

History is unfair to Germans and to many other people too, not to speak about the jewish people.

The jewish people was perhaps the only people, which loved the german people before 1933.
Other nations admired perhaps Germany, respected Germany, but detested us like pupils detest the best in the class.
Not so the jews.
And the Nazis killed them, unprovoked, killed so for eyample the most gifted part of the german people.
German jews were very patriotic before 1933.
They proved it in WW I.
No other group of the german population delivered so many volunteers, so many injured and killed soldiers relative to its size.
Hitler and his gangsters said: "Thank you for that!"


----------



## Jobaneu

*Stuttgart (Baden-Württemberg): Neues Schloß*

Back to more enjoyable things.

The New Stuttgart Castle, 1746-1807
Architects were Leopoldo Retti (facades), an italian architect, Philippe de la Guepiere, R.F.H. Fischer and Nicolas Thouret - inner decoration.
"New", because there is in the city an older Renaissance castle too.
The new castle was built, because the Duke Carl Eugen promised to return from Ludwigsburg to Stuttgart, if the city would finance him a new building in the town.
The city did so, because the citizens were interested in the presence of the court. They hoped to earn money.
But Carl Eugen rested in Ludwigsburg, among other things because of the burning down of the new castle in Stuttgart shortly after its finishing 1762.
The reconstruction lasted until 1807.
The funding was insufficient.
In WW II., the preciously decorated castle was destroyed by bombardment and only a few rooms had been reconstructed since then.

The garden front of the castle (1809), Philippe de la Guepière








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/63/Neues_Schloss_Stuttgart_Anlagen.jpg

and today








http://i1.iofferphoto.com/img/item/176/050/91/o_STUTTGARTNEUESSCHLOB.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Stuttgart (Baden-Württemberg): Neues Schloß*

The reconstructed staircase (R.F.H. Fischer,








http://www.neues-schloss-stuttgart.de/sixcms/media.php/9/thumbnails/LMZ321783%20Neues%20Schloss.jpg.218963.jpg

The marble hall (Philippe de la Guepière), reconstruted too, but the fresco of the ceiling by Nicolas Guibal is lost.








http://www.neues-schloss-stuttgart.de/sixcms/media.php/9/thumbnails/LMZ333267.jpg.203534.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Stuttgart (Baden-Württemberg): Neues Schloß*

The Corps de logis to the Cour d'honneur, Leopoldo Retti









http://www.slk-stuttgart.de/Galerie/User-Autos/Ausfahrten/Regionales/Neues_Schloss1.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Stuttgart (Baden-Württemberg): Neues Schloß*

The cour d'honneur, Leopoldo Retti








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/5d/Neues_Schloss.jpg


----------



## Kame

First of all: Thank you very much for your great contribution to this thread, Jobaneu! 
Pictures and comments are first class! :applause:

Nun aber genug geschleimt, let's continue with the beautiful Jugendstil-Powerplant of *Heimbach*:









flickr

Quite sad, that most residential buildings built today look way more ugly than a powerplant (!) built 100 years ago.


----------



## Kame

I mean, even the machines looked like f*cking pieces of art!









flickr


----------



## Jobaneu

*Heimbach: Kraftwerk*

Very beautiful, this powerplant.
Looks like a chapel for worshipping the miracle of electricity.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Heimbach: kraftwerk*

Perhaps, we should decorate an atomic power plant like the Roman Pantheon.
It might become more acceptable.
Perhaps.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Ellwangen (Baden-Württemberg): Schloß und Wallfahrtskirche*

Another little residence town, Ellwangen.
Well, you can see not so much from this beautiful old, foremost baroque town, which lies outside of the image section at the foot of the castle hill.
What you see, is the castle of the "Fürstpröpste von Ellwangen", some sort of little Prince-Bishops, a Renaissance castle, modernized between 1720 and 1730 by Franz Keller and Franz Josef Roth, two not so renowned but quite gifted architects.
And a pilgrimage church, a masterpiece of Michael Thumb (1682-85).









http://www.denkmalpflege-bw.de/fileadmin/media/publikationen_und_service/service/presse_oeffentlichkeitsarbeit/bildergalerie/bau-und_kunstdenkmalpflege/Abb_7_Wallfahrtskirche_Ellwangen_gross.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Ellwangen (Baden-Württemberg): Schloß*

So the castle looks like from the city:








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/5/59/Schloss_ob_Ellwangen.jpg/800px-Schloss_ob_Ellwangen.jpg

Here is the castle's court, mainly Renaissance.









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/168/401173055_edae84bb99_o.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Ellwangen (Baden-Württemberg): Schloß*

The entrance front









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/133/400596618_0ae004b477_b.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Marie-Elisabeth-Lüders-Haus*

OK, for our turkish friends.
Here something very modern: The Marie-Elisabeth-Lüders-House, containing offices for Members of the Bundestag (our parliament).
Architect: Stefan Braunfels, 2003.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/5/59/Lueders-haus.jpg/800px-Lueders-haus.jpg

But this is an exception!

Just for you!!


----------



## Embrace57

Square of the Wall Fall in Berlin! :angel1: 









The 20th anniversary is coming soon! :bow:


----------



## Chadoh25

Ich Liebt Deutschland! Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## Jobaneu

*Trier (Rheinland-Pfalz): St. Paulin*

Back to my beloved 18th. century 
Another church, whose ceilings were painted (1743) by Chr. Th. Scheffler is St. Paulin in Trier, 1743.
Architect was B. Neumann, 1734-57.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/2/2a/Sankt_Paulin_BW_10.JPG/400px-Sankt_Paulin_BW_10.JPG









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/c/ce/Sankt_Paulin_BW_9.JPG/800px-Sankt_Paulin_BW_9.JPG


----------



## Jobaneu

*Trier (Rheinland-Pfalz): St. Paulin*

Here the interior and a fresco detail:









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/78/Sankt_Paulin_BW_5.JPG/357px-Sankt_Paulin_BW_5.JPG









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/1/1a/Sankt_Paulin_BW_4.JPG/800px-Sankt_Paulin_BW_4.JPG


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hamburg: Bürogebäude "Berliner Bogen"*

Again something modern: the office building "Berliner Bogen" (Berlin arch), 2002
architects: Bothe, Richter, Teherani









http://www.stefanbock.de/Galerie/Architektur%20bei%20Nacht/slides/Berliner%20Bogen%20Hamburg.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bad Driburg (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Glaswürfel, Ausstellunggebäude*

Bad Driburg, "The Glass Cube", showroom Leonardo company (vases, bowls, drinking glasses and so on)
architectuer by 3deluxe, 2007









http://thomasmayerarchive.de/images/1441/110AT20071105D0048/jpg/Architecture,glass-cube-LEONARDO,glass-cube-LEONARDO.jpg

Interior









http://thomasmayerarchive.de/images/1441/110AT20071105D0086/jpg/Architecture,glass-cube-LEONARDO,glass-cube-LEONARDO.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Gelnhausen (Hessen): Wohnhaus*

Gelnhausen: the private home of the architect duo Gabriela Seifert/Götz Stöckmann of Formelhaut (name of their architect's office), 2005.
The bedroom can be opened over the street for alfresco sleeping.









http://www.formalhaut.de/img/420.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Marbach (Baden-Württemberg): Museum für Moderne Literatur*

Marbach (where Friedrich Schiller, the famous poet, was born): Museum for Modern Literature, 2006, by british architect David Chipperfield.
I can't help, but if a german architect would have designed this, the world would say: "Oh my god, Nazi architecture!".








http://www.architecture.com/Images/RIBATrust/Awards/RIBAEuropeanAwards/2007/MML%28c%29ChristianRichters-_530x397.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*München: BMW-Museum*

Munich, the new museum of BMW, by the austrian architect's office Coop Himmelb(l)au, 2008.









http://www.usa.diplo.de/Vertretung/usa/bilder/05__bis__10__Themen/en/05__Culture/02__Arts/04__Architecture/BMW__World__dpa,property=Galeriebild__gross.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Essen (Nordrhein-Westfalen): RWE - Hochhaus*

Essen: The corporate headquarter of the energy company RWE, by the architect's office Ingenhoven Overdiek Kahlen & Partner, 1994-96, 120 m high, 162 with antenna.








http://www.guenter-pilger.de/media_u2/XXL/Opernplatz_.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Düsseldorf (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Eon-Konzernzentrale*

Düsseldorf: corporate headquarter of the energy company EON by Oswald Matthias Ungers, 2001.








http://www.webbaviation.de/gallery2/d/67-2/KonzernzentraleD_sseldorf-ba23195.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

Interesting and very nice photos from German cities


----------



## Jobaneu

*Ludwigsburg (Baden-Württemberg): Villa Dupli.Casa*

Another very extravagant private home: Dupli.Casa, Ludwigsburg, finished 2008, planned by Jürgen Mayer H.









http://www.e-architect.co.uk/germany/jpgs/dupli_casa_jmh051108_davidfranck_1.jpg









http://www.e-architect.co.uk/germany/jpgs/dupli_casa_jmh051108_davidfranck_4.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Ludwigsburg (Baden-Württemberg): Villa Dupli.Casa*

Interiors

The dining room:









http://www.e-architect.co.uk/germany/jpgs/dupli_casa_jmh051108_davidfranck_20.jpg

The Hall









http://www.e-architect.co.uk/germany/jpgs/dupli_casa_jmh051108_davidfranck_16.jpg


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA

Cool residence.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Heusenstamm (Hessen): Pfarrkirche St. Cäcilia*

Back to less cold splendour.

The parish church of Heusenstamm, 1741, by Balthasar Neumann.
Heusenstamm was the residence of a branch of the Schönborn family. 
Here their castle:








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/de/thumb/8/80/Heusenstamm_Schloss_Rathaus.jpg/800px-Heusenstamm_Schloss_Rathaus.jpg

They founded St. Cäcilia as sepultural and parish church, engaged their famous "family architect".








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/8/87/Heusenstamm_C%C3%A4cilia_1.jpg/450px-Heusenstamm_C%C3%A4cilia_1.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Heusenstamm (Hessen): Pfarrkirche St. Cäcilia*

The interior of St. Cäcilia, frescoes by Christoph Thomas Scheffler.









http://cdn2.venyoobot.de/images/gj/gu/gjgu9q_480_640.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Heusenstamm (Hessen): Stadttor*

The town gate with the crest of the Schönborn family:









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/73/Heusenstamm_Tor_20070903.JPG/800px-Heusenstamm_Tor_20070903.JPG


----------



## Jobaneu

*München: BMW-Museum*

Some pics from the BMW-Museum, München (Coop-Himmelb(l)au), together with the BMW-headquarter (the tower) and the BMW plant Munich









http://www.pvdatabase.org/newentries.php









http://www.ecoconsciouspioneers.com/2009/06/13/pump-money-in-the-auto-industry-or-go-green/










http://www.waagner-biro.at/service/newsroom/gallery/?tx_kbyag_pi1%5Bpath%5D=&tx_kbyag_pi1%5Bfile%5D=BMW_Welt02_Nacht_DB_SIZ2.jpg&cHash=09a0119323


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

The town hall of Schiltach (Baden-Württemberg)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_swala/2329972152/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Botanical Garden in Stuttgart (Baden-Württemberg)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3968682163/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

A stream near Bucheck (Bavaria)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3916204710/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Rock near Pottenstein (Franconia/ Bavaria)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/schmaeche/3644951886/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

The oldtown of Goslar in Harz Mountains (Lower Saxony)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3945275472/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Market square of Wolfenbüttel (Lower Saxony)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gurkie2000/3560838616/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

The "Bastei" rocks in Saxon Switzerland (Saxony)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/908644032/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

The "Devil's Cave" near Pottenstein (Franconia/ Bavaria)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/455050212/


----------



## erbse

Fantastico, Eduardo! I've been to that last cave already, almost as impressive as some Dolomite ones.


----------



## Jobaneu

*München (Bayern): Schloss Nymphenburg*

And here Nymphenburg Castle, besides Schleißheim Castle, the main summer residence of the Wittelsbachs.
An aerial view of the huge complex , in the centre of the picture the main castle with its widely extended side wings:









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/2/2d/M%C3%BCnchen_-_Nymphenburg_%28Luftbild%29.jpg/800px-M%C3%BCnchen_-_Nymphenburg_%28Luftbild%29.jpg

The castle began as an italian villa (1664-75) designed by Agostino Barelli:










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...g/800px-Schloss_Nymphenburg_1701_-_Wening.jpg

This nucleus was enlarged (1701-30) to the vast building of today by Antonio Viscardi (the 4 side pavilions) and Joseph Effner (the side wings and the "rondel")









http://www.mit-der-zeyt.de/TV/0702.jpg










http://www.digitally-pictures.de/Schloss_Nymphenburg_Muenchen_1024.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*München (Bayern): Schloss Nymphenburg*

The centre of the castle:









http://www.schloss-nymphenburg.de/bilder/titel/ny_stadtseite.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/3/37/Image-Schloss_Nymphenburg_Munich_CC_edit.jpg/800px-Image-Schloss_Nymphenburg_Munich_CC_edit.jpg

One of Effner's side wings:









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/139/378969632_c71b1d03c4_b.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*München (Bayern): Schloss Nymphenburg*

The main hall "Steinerner Saal" by Francois Cuvilliés (1758):









http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o10/TurkanaDK/germany/nymphen.jpg









http://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/01/38/b5/30/inside-the-palace.jpg









http://www.photographie.de/modules/Gallery/mygallery/historische_bauten_ruinen/2007/12/thumb_650/00132155.jpg

The northern antichambre (1720, J. Effner):










http://www.schloss-nymphenburg.de/bilder/schloss/rundgang/erstes-vorzimmer_ndl.jpg

The bedroom of the electress:









http://www.castles.org/castles/Europe/Central_Europe/Germany/Nymphenburg/nymphenburg2.jpg

The chinese lacquer cabinet:










http://www.schloss-nymphenburg.de/bilder/schloss/rundgang/chin-lackkabinett.jpg

The castle's chapel:









http://www.schloss-nymphenburg.de/bilder/schloss/rundgang/schlosskapelle.jpg


----------



## Embrace57

Munich´s Schloss Nymphenburg is fantastic!
I was there in 1994.


----------



## kimross

All your photos and compositions show the great talent of the photographer and the beauty of those places. Thanks for sharing this beautiful Germany pictures. I enjoyed looking at the various images.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

The historic skyline of Munich with the Alps









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rkirchne/3538957268/

Bonus: the modern one









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/342214104/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Munich: the Uptown building









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2460464513/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

A closer view









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tkathke/205527226/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Starnberg Lake near Munich









http://www.flickr.com/photos/4bernd/549439793/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Miltenberg at Main River (Franconia/ Bavaria)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/matthiasklaiber/518480620/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Rocks near Dahn (Rhineland-Palatinate)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3843826162/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Edenkoben (Rheinland-Pfalz): Villa Ludwigshöhe, die Pfälzische "Toskana"*

The Rhine river plains, Edenkoben, vineyards, the Palatine "Tuscany", seen from the villa









http://www.burrweilerhof.de/images/bildergalerie/image02.jpg








http://farm1.static.flickr.com/104/278061254_1ec59869e3_o.jpg








http://www.wolfgangs-photography-gardening.de/html/cpg-joombla/albums/Jahreszeiten/Herbst/IMG_6728-20081017.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Edenkoben (Rheinland-Pfalz): Villa Ludwigshöhe*

The hall of the villa, typical for the Pompeian style of the inner decoration









http://www.vg-edenkoben.de/aus_dem_rathaus/standesamt/ort/balsaalvl_gr.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Otterberg (Rheinland-Pfalz): ehemalige Zisterzienserklosterkirche*

In Otterberg is standing a big former cistercian abbey church, 80 m long, 20 m wide, built 1168-1254 in latest Romanesque and earliest Gothic style.
The monastery itself had been destroyed after the Reformation 1564 by breaking off the buildings of the closed abbey to sell the material.
Only the church and the chapter house remained.









http://www.schallodenbach.volker-welle.com/images/abtei_otterberg.jpg








http://www.harald-laier.de/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/abteikirche_kleiner.jpg

The facade








http://www.pfalz.de/files/assets/Abteiirche_Otterberg.jpg

The choir









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/d/dd/Abteikirche_Otterberg_%28275005731%29.jpg/800px-Abteikirche_Otterberg_%28275005731%29.jpg

The interior









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1324/1231688783_1c15bcfb2d_b.jpg


----------



## BRANDNAME

Schloss Altenstein Thüringen (Castle Altenstein, Thuringia)










by fotocommunity


----------



## BRANDNAME

Historic City of Stralsund, behind the Island of Rügen










by fotocommunity


----------



## BRANDNAME

And now, as Southern German, Bavarian, let me say thanks to the boldness of the people of Leipzig. In the Montagsdemonstrationen the make the way free for a United Germany...

The 09.10.1989...:cheers::banana:










by fotocommunity


----------



## BRANDNAME

Walhalla, Regensburg, Bavaria










by fotocommunity


----------



## BRANDNAME

Meissen, Free State of Saxony










by fotocommunity

:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

BRANDNAME said:


> Historic City of Stralsund, behind the Island of Rügen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by fotocommunity


From this aerial photo, Stralsund city looks really very nice :cheers:


----------



## Discu

christos-greece said:


> From this aerial photo, Stralsund city looks really very nice :cheers:


Let's check how it looks as we get closer: 


Source: Flickr


----------



## Discu

*Stralsund*


Source: Flickr


----------



## Discu

*Stralsund *again


Source: Flickr


----------



## Discu

*Stralsund*
Kütertor


Source: Flickr


----------



## Discu

*Stralsund*
Opening celebrations for the new Rügen bridge (2007)


Source: Flickr


----------



## Jobaneu

*Oberschleißheim (Bayern): Schloss Schleißheim*

The second summer residence of the bavarian electors in addition to Nymphenburg Castle was Schleißheim Castle. In the foreground, you can see the old castle (late Renaissance, early Baroque), in the middle the huge neiw castle (1701-04 by Enrico Zuccalli, inner decoration by Joseph Effner, 1719-26), at the end of the canal, the hunting pavilion Lustheim (by Enrico Zuccalli, 1684-88).









http://www.schloesser-schleissheim.de/bilder/lustheim/luftbild.jpg

The Entrance Front









http://www.stadt-muenchen.net/bilder/gebaeude/museen/schleissheim_neu_01_6.jpg

The Garden Front










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/46/Neues_Schloss_Schleißheim.jpg








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2422/3556786166_9ef21aab2d_o.jpg








http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1042/536290676_d901787ef1_o.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Oberschleißheim (Bayern): Schloss Schleißheim*

Some of the castle's rooms by Joseph Effner

The Vestibule









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/51/355766016_a11ea00895_b.jpg

The Staircase









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2088/1813693397_a6626adb20_b.jpg








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3317/3333821636_48dc3cb64c_b.jpg








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3127/2692646308_9e6921ddf3_b.jpg

The Staircase Hall









http://www.schloesser-schleissheim.de/bilder/n_schloss/rundgang/treppenhalle_370.jpg

The Fresco of the Staircase's Ceiling by Cosmas Damian Asam









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2280/1731493441_ab2eac0513_b.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Oberschleißheim (Bayern): Schloss Schleißheim*

The Great Hall of Schleißheim Castle









http://www.sommerkonzerte-schleissheim.de/pics/schleissheim_gross.jpg

The Fresco by Jacopo Amigoni










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2336/1814501966_6d34b7f60a_b.jpg

The Victory Hall (dedicated the victories of Elector Max Emanuel against the armies of the turkish Sultan in Hungary)









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3364/3333743804_fdbfed8f93_b.jpg

The Great Gallery









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/155/355769098_2c7665158c_b.jpg








http://www.schloesser-schleissheim.de/bilder/titel/gr_galerie.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Oberschleißheim (Bayern): Schloss Schleißheim*

The Electress's Chamber Chapel









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2190/1732650164_9336971ad3_b.jpg

The Chamber Chapel's Ceiling









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2219/1731779611_7dc61d0e50_b.jpg

The Elector's Oratory









http://www.schloesser-schleissheim.de/bilder/n_schloss/rundgang/maximilianskapelle_370.jpg

The Fresco of The Elector's Oratory (by Jacopo Amigoni, a venetian painter)









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2119/1731873929_999bbf6661_b.jpg








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2238/1732769370_7594aac37d_b.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Oberschleißheim (Bayern): Schloss Schleißheim*

The Electror's Antechamber










http://www.schloesser-schleissheim.de/bilder/n_schloss/rundgang/kurfuerst-vorzimmer_370.jpg

The Elector's Audience Room









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3391/3333773628_5cdb4eea7d_b.jpg








http://www.schloesser-schleissheim.de/bilder/titel/app_kurfuerst_audz.jpg

The Elector's State Bedroom










http://www.schloesser-schleissheim.de/bilder/n_schloss/rundgang/kurfuerst-schlaf_370.jpg








http://www.schloesser-schleissheim.de/bilder/titel/app_kurfuerst_sz.jpg








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3336/3332941439_5644e3664a_b.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Oberschleißheim (Bayern): Schloss Lustheim*

At the end of the canal you can see Lustheim Castle, by Enrico Zuccalli, 1684-88









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2414/1731655923_c76743f562_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3032/2731245161_262b270c3a_o.jpg

A part of the main hall's ceiling









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3118/3156107794_9189a48b28_b.jpg


----------



## JValjean

*Kallmünz*, situated at the junction of the rivers Naab and Vils (Upper Palatinate, Eastern Bavaria)









source:www.bayern-reisen-urlaub.de


----------



## BRANDNAME

Hamburg










by Flickr


----------



## friedemann

Little chapel in the Teutoburg Forest near Detmold, North Rhine-Westphalia.


----------



## friedemann

Teutoburg Forest: a horse is having lunch.

















source: fotocommunity.de


----------



## JValjean

*Leipzig* - Lichtfest zum 09.Oktober








Copyright: LTM/Dirk Brzoska


----------



## JValjean

*Leipzig* - Lichtfest zum 09.Oktober II








Copyright: LTM/Andreas Schmidt


----------



## JValjean

*Amberg* (Upper Palatinate, Eastern Bavaria) – Wahlfahrtskirche Maria-Hilf / pilgrimage church

Baupläne / building plans: *Wolfgang Dientzenhofer*
Stuckaturarbeiten und Hochaltar / stucco works and high altar: *Giovanni Battista Carlone*
Deckenfresken / ceiling frescos: *Cosmas Damian Asam*









source:wikipedia.de


----------



## JValjean

*Amberg* (Upper Palatinate, Eastern Bavaria) – Wahlfahrtskirche Maria-Hilf / pilgrimage church









source: wikipedia.de


----------



## Caravaggio

Yet another great example of the German Baroque.This church in absolutely incredible and spacious.The interior is quite balanced not to excessively decorated like other churches but nice and elegant.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Westerndorf (Bayern): St. Johann Baptist und Heilig Kreuz*

Typically for Bavaria are the many onion domes on baroque church towers.
Here Bavaria's biggest onion dome, covering the whole church: St. John Baptist and Holy Cross, 1668-71 by Georg Zwerger in Westerndorf near Rosenheim.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/de/6/6c/Westerndorf.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/9e/Westerndorf_am_Wasen-1.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Haimhausen (Bayern): Schloss*

Haimhausen Castle, near Dachau (yes, the famous "KZ-Town") was built 1740-50 for the bavarian minister Count Sigmund von Viepeckh, also a scientist and intellectual.
He was a founding member of the Bavarian Academy of Sciences (1753) and encouraged the foundation of the famous Nymphenburg Porcellain factory.

Architect: Francois Cuvilliés

Here the garden front









http://www.dachauer-land.com/dataimages/bildergalerie/15_l.jpg

the main room of the castle, the banquet room









http://www.bis-school.com/images/stories/schloss/oldschloss4.jpg

The castle's chapel in the left sidewing









http://www.kirchenundkapellen.de/kirchen/haimhausen-schloss-innenvoll7.jpg

Looking backwards in the chapel









http://www.kirchenundkapellen.de/kirchen/haimhausen-schloss-empore6.jpg

Two decorative details, typical for the elegant manner of Francois Cuvilliés, the symbols of secular and ecclasiastical power.









http://www.kirchenundkapellen.de/kirchen/haimhausen-schloss-relieffuerst.jpg









http://www.kirchenundkapellen.de/kirchen/haimhausen-schloss-reliefbischof.jpg

The centre of the ceiling fresco, the Last Judgement with the burning earth, by Johann Bergmüller, a famous Augsburg painter.
The unusual motive reminds me of the near KZ.









http://www.kirchenundkapellen.de/kirchen/haimhausen-schloss-decke-weltenbrand.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dachau (Bavaria): Schloss Dachau and KZ Dachau*

One side of the Dachau (and german) history: the terrible concentration camp, here US troops before the "representative" entrance for officials.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/4f/KZDachau1945.jpg

and the entrance for the prisoners with its famous inscription: "Labour makes free".









http://www.cityscouter.de/images/muenchen/tor-von-dachau.jpg
Ca. 25000 human beeings died behind this gate during the 12 Nazi years.

The other side of Dachau (and german) history.
Dachau is a friendly old bavarian town with a fine Wittelsbach castle, of which only one wing is still existing, the other three had been demolished in the early 19th century.
Here the main church of Dachau, St. Jakob









http://www.scrapbookpages.com/Dachauscrapbook/2001Photos/DachauE016.jpg

The castle was built 1546-77 in Renaissance style, 1715 redesigned by Joseph Effner in a baroque manner, here Effner's facade of the only existing wing.









http://www.mein-klagenfurt.at/uploads/pics/Dachau-castle.jpg

The renaissance hall of the Castle with a wooden, coffered ceiling, very typical for the german renaissance, 1564-66 by Hans Wisreuther.









http://www.dachau.de/typo3temp/pics/38446600e6.jpg

A closer look at the ceiling








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3343/3514540983_54a48487ae_b.jpg


----------



## erbse

Wow. This gotta be one of the most amazing Holzvertäfelungen / wooden panel ceilings I ever got to see. I love renaissance architecture. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jobaneu

erbse said:


> Wow. This gotta be one of the most amazing Holzvertäfelungen / wooden panel ceilings I ever got to see. I love renaissance architecture. Thanks for sharing!


Da es ja reichlich blöd ist, unter Deutschen Englisch zu reden, antworte ich mal auf Deutsch: Es gibt noch etliche andere solcher Kassettendecken, die in unserem Lande erhalten geblieben sind. besonders schön die von Schloss Heiligenberg am Bodensee.
Vielleicht stelle ich das mal in den nächsten Tagen vor, wenn ich mich von meinem Barockdelirium (mein bevorzugter Stil, süchtig danach fast seit meiner Kindheit, die ich in einer düsteren Schwerindustriestadt verlebte) etwas erholt habe 

Here the Renaissance hall in Heiligenberg Castle near Lake Constance in black and white.
You can hardly guess the splendour of this ceiling.









http://www.zum.de/Faecher/G/BW/Landeskunde/rhein/bodensee/schloesser/heiligenberg/festsaal3.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dießen am Ammersee (Bavaria): ehemalige Abteikirche Mariä Himmelfahrt*

The work of Johann Georg Bergmüller in the Haimhausen chapel reminds me of a much greater work of this painter, his frescoes in the former abbey church St. Mary's Assumption in Dießen.
The church is a comparatively early masterpiece of an ingeniously gifted german baroque architect, Johann Michael Fischer, perhaps the most important after Balthasar Neumann.
It was built 1732-39. Fischer (1692-1766) was so 40 years old 1732.
This sculpture commemorates the great man in his native city, Burglengenfeld (Upper Palatinate, Bavaria).









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/8/82/Burglengenfeld-standbild-johann-michael-fischer.jpg/450px-Burglengenfeld-standbild-johann-michael-fischer.jpg

I don't think, that he is smoking a cigaret 
It's a piece of charcoal


The Dießen facade









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3377/3236765134_5c2f069f27_b.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dießen am Ammersee (Bavaria): ehemalige Abteikirche Mariä Himmelfahrt*

The Interior









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3123/2722978603_67f9cd3566_b.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/64/Diessen_Stiftskirche_2.jpg

The presbytery and the high altar










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c0/Diessen_Stiftskirche_5.jpg

Looking backwards to the orgue









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/5/59/Marienm%C3%BCnster_Die%C3%9Fen_Orgelempore_2.jpg/376px-Marienm%C3%BCnster_Die%C3%9Fen_Orgelempore_2.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dießen am Ammersee (Bavaria): ehemalige Abteikirche Mariä Himmelfahrt*

The High Altar









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3395/3236764260_8acf6c7937_b.jpg

If the painting is removed, a baroque "theatre stage" appears for various sceneries, here Jesus Christ, risen from the dead.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/e/e4/Marienm%C3%BCnster_Die%C3%9Fen_Hochaltar_Theatrum_sacrum.jpg/418px-Marienm%C3%BCnster_Die%C3%9Fen_Hochaltar_Theatrum_sacrum.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dießen am Ammersee (Bavaria): ehemalige Abteikirche Mariä Himmelfahrt*

Some Side Altars

The side altars of the right side









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/d/d4/Marienm%C3%BCnster_Die%C3%9Fen_Alt%C3%A4re_rechts.jpg/721px-Marienm%C3%BCnster_Die%C3%9Fen_Alt%C3%A4re_rechts.jpg


St.Sebastian's altar with a G.B. Tiepolo painting










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3412/3235920283_cffd81c75c_b.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dießen am Ammersee (Bavaria): ehemalige Abteikirche Mariä Himmelfahrt*

Johann Georg Bergmüller's frescoes

The Dome Fresco










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/81/Diessen_Stiftskirche_4.jpg

The Nave Fresco









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3436/3235919459_8ecf31bf22_b.jpg

A detail of the fantastic stuccowork (Johann Michael and Franz Xaver Feichtmayer, you will encounter these names in many baroque churches in southern Germany, for example in Ottobeuren too, plus Franz Xaver Üblhör).









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/6/60/Marienm%C3%BCnster_Die%C3%9Fen_Stuckdetail_Orgelempore.jpg/800px-Marienm%C3%BCnster_Die%C3%9Fen_Stuckdetail_Orgelempore.jpg


----------



## Levent

Some photos from Hamburg!

Mundsburg Center (Residental & Office), 101/97/90 meters










Radisson BLU Hotel, 108 meters










Heinrich-Hertz-Turm (TV Tower), 280 meters










Empire Riverside Hotel, 70 meters


























Sight from Empire Riverside's 20th floor


























Street and Gorch-Fock-Haus (Residental) in background, around 80 meters










Hanseatic Trade Center (Office) in background, 77 meters (100m spire)










Elbphilharmonie (Opera) in construction, will be 110 meters


































Street in new district "HafenCity", europes biggest construction side, Arabica in background (residental), around 55 meters










Hanseatic Trade Center again


















HafenCity










St Nikolai Church, 147 meters ... only the tower survived the bombardements of the britains in 1943


----------



## Jobaneu

*Waldsassen (Bayern): Abteikirche*

Looking back in the Waldsassen church










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...2.jpg/399px-Kloster_Waldsassen_interior_2.jpg

And the orgue










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...3.jpg/800px-Kloster_Waldsassen_interior_3.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Waldsassen (Bayern): Zisterzienserabtei*

An aerial view of Waldsassen abbey, a cistercian convent, in the old days monks, today nuns.









http://www.oberpfalz-luftbild.de/f-nord/waldsassen1.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Waldsassen (Bayern): Wallfahrtskirche Kappel*

The pilgrimage church of the Waldsassen abbey was the Kappel church, built by Georg Dientzenhofer 1685-89, consecrated to the Holy Trinity.
Therefore, the three is the basis of Dientzenhofer's design: three towers, three hemicycles form the ground plan, overarched by 3 half domes. A triangle composes the centre of the vault.









http://www.reisner.ch/assets/images/bd-grundriss-kappl.gif

In the middle of the picture you can find the church, amidst the Upper Palatinate Forest.









http://www.oberpfalz-luftbild.de/f-nord/kappel.jpg









http://www.oberpfalz-luftbild.de/f-nord/kappel2.jpg


----------



## Caravaggio

Danke the pictures are great the monastery is so large and beautiful. I love the German Baroque it is so cohesive and elaborate.


----------



## JValjean

*Werder/Havel* - Brandenburg









www.architekturforum.net - user: Palantir


----------



## Patrick

Schloss Steinheim (Hanau, Hessen)








[email protected]

I will update the map within the next week


----------



## JValjean

*Burg Kriebstein an der Zschopau* - Sachsen









http://www.saechsisches-burgenland.de


----------



## JValjean

*Leipzig* - Musikerviertel: Beethovenstrasse









http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leipzig


----------



## JValjean

*Halle / Saale* - Sachsen-Anhalt









http://www.architekturforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=1864 - user: Alexander


----------



## JValjean

*Halle / Saale* - Marktplatz









http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halle_(Saale)


----------



## JValjean

*Potsdam* - capital city of Brandenburg and ancient residence of the Prussian kings until 1918









http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=p1070151qevr.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Augsburg (Bayern): Rathaus, Perlachturm*

Perhaps the most impressive guild hall in Germany is standing in Augsburg. 
On the left, Augsburg's "campanile", the Perlach tower.
Both, tower (1612-18) and town hall (1615-24) were designed and built by Elias Holl, the chief architect of the imperial town Augsburg, one of the wealthiest and most powerful town republics of the Holy Roman Empire.
For example, Augsburg was the home town of the Fugger and the Welser families, two incredibly rich dynasties of bankers and merchants.









http://felix.pfefferkorn.de/blog/uploads/augsburg1.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3628/3468369700_3559584948_o.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Augsburg (Bayern): Rathaus*

The most representative room in the town hall is the "Golden Hall" by Elias Holl.
Today's hall is a reconstruction after the burning down of the whole building during the bombardments of the II. World War.









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3566/3468372450_a850b99fe7_o.jpg

the long side of the hall









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/e/e4/Augsburg_Goldener_Saal_wall.jpg/800px-Augsburg_Goldener_Saal_wall.jpg[/SI


----------



## Jobaneu

*Augsburg (Bayern): Rathaus*

The ceiling of the Golden Hall









http://img.pte.at/photo_db/hi_res/hires34935.jpg

Here the Golden Hall and the "ceiling" 1945









http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/cms_media/module_bi/1339/669857_1_org_goldener_saal_2.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Augsburg (Bayern): Rathaus*

The central motive of the Golden Hall's ceiling









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/214/485341990_9753aaf45a_b.jpg


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

awesome reconstruction :master:


----------



## Embrace57

These pics are just too good to be true! :nuts:


----------



## dzejsek

German tourists visiting Poland :lol:


----------



## Caravaggio

Man I wish I could take part on an event like the ones in Europe where you can dress up as a knight.It would be a very fun experience.Must I keep saying that the pics are great and I really hope more are posted.


----------



## JValjean

dzejsek said:


> German tourists visiting Poland :lol:


The way they look like I assume that they'll visit the Russian Kaliningrad Oblast and some parts of Lithuania, too.


----------



## JValjean

*Amberg - Regensburg bicycle trail*

Schmidmühlen

Hammerherrnschloss Schmidmühlen









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4042423694/sizes/o/

Schmidmühlen was the birthplace of Erasmus Grasser, "leading sculptor in Munich in the early 16th century" (wikipedia)

That's why a statue of a "morris dancer" (Moriskentänzer) was placed in front of the castle /Hammerherrn-Schloss









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4042423636/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erasmus_Grasser

That's an image of a morris dancer in the "Altes Rathaus München" in the old town hall of Munich


----------



## JValjean

*Amberg - Regensburg bicycle trail*

Dietldorf / Vils









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4042587106/sizes/o/


----------



## JValjean

*Amberg - Regensburg bicycle trail*

Kallmünz
at the junction of the rivers Vils and Naab









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4041841829/sizes/o/

*Vassily Kandinsky* stayed several times in Kallmünz and in 1903 it was here that he affianced *Gabriele Münter*!


----------



## JValjean

*Amberg - Regensburg bicycle trail*

Kloster Pielenhofen / Naab









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4042956626/sizes/o/









http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kloster_Pielenhofen


----------



## Karasek

This thread gets to Bavarian. We need some Prussia! 

Inside of the Friedrichwerdersche Kirche, Berlins first neo-Gothic church, designed by Karl Friedrich Schinkel. The statue in the middle, by Johann Gottfried Schadow, shows the two Prussian princesses Luise and Friederike.











Source: Flickr


----------



## JValjean

*Amberg - Regensburg bicycle trail*

Mariaort
situated at the mouth of the Naab into the Danube, west of Regensburg.









http://www.meinestadt.de/regensburg/bilder/detail?id=80771


----------



## JValjean

*Amberg - Regensburg bicycle trail*



Karasek said:


> This thread gets to Bavarian. We need some Prussia!


Sorry! But let me just post one very last picture! 

Destination Regensburg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4042424902/



Karasek said:


> Inside of the Friedrichwerdersche Kirche, Berlins first neo-Gothic church, designed by Karl Friedrich Schinkel


This picture is really cool! :cheers:


----------



## JValjean

Now it's time again for a bit of Saxony

*Leipzig* - Hochschule für Musik und Theater "Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy"









http://www.architekturforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=2023&start=36 (user: spacecowboy)

In remembrance of the composer Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy who was born twohundred years ago in 1809.


----------



## Jobaneu

*München (Bayern, what else?): Die Residenz*



JValjean said:


> Now it's time again for a bit of Saxony


Sorry, I'm merciless, Bavaria again, even worse: Munich
Here is standing the main residence of the Wittelsbach dynasty: the Munich Residence

From there the Wittelsbachs reigned as bavarian Dukes, Electors and later Kings their beautiful country.
Roughly 270 years lasted the building process, from ca. 1570 until 1842.
The building comprises 10 courtyards and ca. 130 state rooms (ca. 160 before WWII.).
Although massively destroyed by bombardment, the palace had been carefully reconstructed, but ca. 30 rooms are lost, among them some really important ones, for instance the Great Throne Hall, designed by Leo von Klenze, one of the most ingenious classicist architects of Germany.









http://www.stadt-muenchen.net/bilder/gebaeude/residenz/sb_075.jpg


This wing, the "Festsaalbau" (the ballroom wing), 1832-42 by L. v. Klenze, housed the "Festsaal", that means theGreat Throne Hall and other represantative state halls.
They are all destroyed.









http://www.residenzwoche.de/bilder/presse/download/festsaalbau.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*München (Bayern): Die Residenz*

In front of the "Festsaalbau" is reaching out the "Hofgarten", the garden of the residence, with its pavilion.










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...ntempel.jpg/800px-München_Hofgartentempel.jpg










http://www.residenz-muenchen.de/bilder/titel/hofgarten.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*München (Bayern): Die Residenz*

On the opposite side of the vast complex lies the "Konigsbau" (the King's Wing), 1825-42 by Leo von Klenze with the private appartements of the bavarian kings.









http://www.residenz-muenchen.de/bilder/titel/fassade.jpg

The King's Throne Romm (the "small" throne room) in the "Königsbau", Leo von Klenze.









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/38/99999049_b9f9d85465.jpg










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3267/2731372822_b8884a5fdf_b.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*München (Bayern): Die Residenz*

The Festsaalbau and the Königsbau are connected by the old main facade of the Residence, built ca. 1610, architect: Hans Krumpper









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2354/1497025485_febc4e41d9_o.jpg

Behind this wing lie the main courtyard of the Residence, the "Kaiserhof" (emperor's courtyard), 1611-19 (by Hans Krumpper, Heinrich Schön) and the "Brunnenhof" (fountain's courtyard):










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...nz4,_München.jpg/800px-Residenz4,_München.jpg











http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...z-bjs-1.jpg/800px-Muenchen-Residenz-bjs-1.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*München (Bayern): Die Residenz*

This is the Grotto Courtyard by Francois Cuvilliés










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2022/2446381443_7145229943_b.jpg

Here the Grotto









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2010/2447209728_ba20ee0851_b.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*München (Bayern): Die Residenz*

The main hall of the Residence, the "Antiquarium", one of the biggest Renaissance halls in Europe, 1568-71, architects: Jacopo Strada, Simon Zwitzel










http://www.residenzwoche.de/bilder/presse/download/antiquarium.jpg

Here the Antiquarium 1945 after a bomb hit.









http://www.stadt-muenchen.net/bilder/gebaeude/residenz/antiquarium_1_6.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*München (Bayern): Die Residenz*

The Imperial Staircase, leading to the "Kaisersaal" (the emperor's hall), ca. 1615









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3247/2976836558_79724abc2f_b.jpg

The portal to the Emperor's Hall









http://www.muenchner.de/museumsnacht2007/images/i0015.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*München (Bayern): Die Residenz*

The Emperor's Hall (early baroque, ca. 1619)









http://www.homeexchange.com/extraimages/104554_Residenz%20M%C3%BCnchen%20-%20emperor%20room.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2329/2447293694_54acc53716_b.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*München (Bayern): Die Residenz*

The Rich Chapel (early baroque), the private chapel of Elector Maximilian I.










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3218/2447309394_bb82ed43fb_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3146/2447314450_57f4725c02_b.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*München (Bayern): Die Residenz*

Some rooms designed by Francois Cuvilliés

The "Ahnengalerie" (ancestral portrait gallery)










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...lerie_Residenz.jpg/800px-Galerie_Residenz.jpg



The "Grüne Galerie" (Green Gallery), F. Cuvilliés










http://www.br-online.de/content/cms...online-Publikation--135486-20080528153703.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3156/2447258526_b39f259f8c_b.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*München (Bayern): Die Residenz*

Some other rooms by Cuvilliés

The Elector's Audience Chamber









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2215/2446407515_75355810b2_b.jpg

The Audience Chamber of Emperor Karl VII.









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2231/2447266846_b0afcab12e_b.jpg

The Emperor's State Bedroom









http://www.residenz-muenchen.de/bilder/titel/paradeschlafzi.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*München (Bayern): Die Residenz*

Cuvilliés Mirror Cabinet









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2222/2446450207_6b34f8a893_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3203/2726084266_2a26a7fc25_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3165/2726089318_84d628cedd_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3261/2730527077_153f9a31dd_b.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*München (Bayern): Die Residenz*

The Miniature Cabinet, F. Cuvilliés









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3246/2731360742_0e8ce4b986_b.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/25/99998788_15188ee4ae.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*München (Bayern): Die Residenz*

The "Hoftheater" (Cuvilliés Theatre), Francois Cuvilliés, 1751-55









http://www.residenzwoche.de/bilder/presse/download/cuvillies.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*München (Bayern): Die Residenz*

The Stage Portal of the Residence's Theatre









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3022/3003599000_a724918d0f_o.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*München (Bayern): Die Residenz*

At the end, the theatre in an engraving, 1771, according to a Cuvilliés drawing:









http://www.stadt-muenchen.net/bilder/gebaeude/residenz/cuvillies_schnitt.jpg

and a court ball on the stage, 1765









http://www.stadt-muenchen.net/bilder/gebaeude/residenz/cuvillies_theater.jpg


----------



## erbse

Amazing. Thanks for introducing this!


I've been to the Residenz palace in 2007. The Cuvillié-Theater of München definitely is one of the finest theatres of the world.
Ganz großes Kino... Theater!


----------



## Chadoh25

I'm so amazed by how beautiful Germany is! I can't wait to see it with my own eyes!


----------



## Embrace57

Chadoh25 said:


> I'm so amazed by how beautiful Germany is! I can't wait to see it with my own eyes!


Genau!
It´s even more stunning in reality!


----------



## erbse

You shouldn't set your expectations too high though. That way you won't get disappointed.
Germany has its fair share of ugly places as well, especially in the urban centers.


----------



## Jobaneu

erbse said:


> You shouldn't set your expectations too high though. That way you won't get disappointed.
> Germany has its fair share of ugly places as well, especially in the urban centers.


Oh yes.
But we willingly hide these places in this thread.

I want to make an exception: Munich again, München - Hasenbergl.
In this town district are living relatively more poor people than in other Munich districts, many immigrants.









http://www.emrichs.de/luftaufnahmen/panzerwiese-4.jpg

or here, even worse in Berlin: Berlin - Gropiusstadt, prefabricated slab buildings, western style.









http://www.morgenpost.de/multimedia/archive/00216/mim_grop_panorama_B_216904b.jpg

Slabbuilding districts in socialist style are actually more uninviting, Berlin again, I don't know, where exactly this is.









http://www.english.wayne.edu/fac_pages/ewatten/images/post29/plattenbau.jpg


----------



## JValjean

erbse said:


> You shouldn't set your expectations too high though. That way you won't get disappointed.
> Germany has its fair share of ugly places as well, especially in the urban centers.


& @Chadoh25

This is mainly due to the fact that nearly every German city of a certain interest – roundabout 160 cities - suffered huge air strikes in 'WW II' and very often the targets had been the historic city centers.

After the war the reconstruction was executed in a more or less pragmatic way because habitations were needed everywhere. You have to consider also the millions of German refugees from the former eastern territories. These people needed housing space too.

The zeitgeist played a role as well. After the war one intended to create a modern society with modern cities, this signified car-friendly cities and simple facades. However the quality of the reconstruction works differed from city to city. Munich did a quite well job, Stuttgart rather poorly at least in the city centre and Cologne did a horrible job!

As you mentioned that you have in mind visiting Germany I’d recommend you to travel to Berlin as metropolis, not the most beautiful German city but surely the most interesting and exciting one – Munich and/or Hamburg would be also worth a visit in this spectrum. But aside I’d recommend you to visit smaller cities that preserved a bulk of their historical building fabric: e.g. Erfurt, Regensburg, Heidelberg, Freiburg, Görlitz, Passau, Stralsund, etc.

As well I’d suggest a journey to Dresden and Leipzig!


----------



## JValjean

*castle ruin Flossenbürg (Upper Palatinate, Bavaria)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4042424706/ (Bild von Fish_47)

"Im Lauf der Jahrhunderte wechselte die Burg mehrmals die Besitzer. Die bekanntesten Eigentümer waren Kaiser Friedrich Barbarossa, die Herzöge von Bayern, die Böhmischen Könige und die Leuchtenberger." (wikipedia.de)
_"Over the centuries the castle had different proprietors. The most famous ones were “Frederick I Barbarossa”, the dukes of Bavaria, the Kings of Bohemia and the landgraves of Leuchtenberg" (wikipedia.de)_

"Von 1938 bis 1945 existierte westlich der Burg das KZ Flossenbürg in dem Flossenbürger Granit unter unmenschlichen Arbeits- und Lebensbedingungen am Wurmstein abgebaut wurden. Es ist heute eine Gedenkstätte." (wikipedia.de)
_“West of the castle existed from 1938 to 1945 the concentration camp ‘KZ Flossenbürg’ in which granite had been released under inhuman conditions. Today it’s a memorial.” (wikipedia.de)_


----------



## Karasek

Eisenhüttenstadt, the first Socialist town in Germany. After reunification Eisenhüttenstadt lost almost 40% of its population:










Source: Flickr


----------



## friedemann

Karasek said:


> After reunification Eisenhüttenstadt lost almost 40% of its population


As most of the other cities in the East lost population, too, except Leipzig, Potsdam, Dresden and Jena. This is sad, I wonder if that trend could be returned in future.


----------



## friedemann

Cologne, North Rhine-Westphalia: street scene in the Weidengasse.


















source: fotocommunity


----------



## friedemann

Lippoldsberg, a village in the very North of Hesse.
In the last years, more and more homeowners in Germany put photovoltaic panels at their roofs.


















source: fotocommunity


----------



## friedemann

Kummerow, Mecklenburg: a cow plays hiding.


















source: fotocommunity - Kerstin Enderlein


----------



## JValjean

friedemann said:


> As most of the cities in the East, except Leipzig, Potsdam, Dresden and Jena. This is sad, I wonder if that trend could be returned in future.


Karasek wrote that Eisenhüttenstadt lost 40 % of its population. This is rather exceptional and can't be transfused to all eastern German cities. Eisenhüttenstadt is a particular case as well as Hoyerswerda for example. Both cities emerged more or less from the drawing-board of the 'politbüro'.

The population of Erfurt today is about 90% of what the city had 20 years ago. Similar to Potsdam the city of Weimar has today even more habitants as it had as the wall fell. The average losses of the cities in the former GDR should be about 20 %.

And Dresden and Leipzig which suffered both considerably emigrations in the early nineties have already turned the trend. The population of Leipzig e.g. increased from 489'000 in 1999 to 515'000 in 2008 without any incorporations of bordering communities!


----------



## Jobaneu

JValjean said:


> & @Chadoh25
> 
> This is mainly due to the fact that nearly every German city of a certain interest – roundabout 160 cities - suffered huge air strikes in 'WW II' and very often the targets had been the historic city centers.
> 
> After the war the reconstruction was executed in a more or less pragmatic way because habitations were needed everywhere. You have to consider also the millions of German refugees from the former eastern territories. These people needed housing space too.
> 
> The zeitgeist played a role as well. After the war one intended to create a modern society with modern cities, this signified car-friendly cities and simple facades. However the quality of the reconstruction works differed from city to city. Munich did a quite well job, Stuttgart rather poorly at least in the city centre and Cologne did a horrible job!


Yes, this terribly senseless warfare against civilians was the main reason.
Here Kassel, 23 Oktober 1943.
During the night, british bombers destroyed the city.
The attack lasted only 1 1/2 hours, but with devastating effect: 10000 people were killed and the old residence town of the Hesse Landgraves was wiped out.









http://www.synagoge-voehl.de/archiv/Presse/WLZ/Bilder/02_04_12e.jpg



> But aside I’d recommend you to visit smaller cities that preserved a bulk of their historical building fabric: e.g. Erfurt, Regensburg, Heidelberg, Freiburg, Görlitz, Passau, Stralsund, etc.
> 
> As well I’d suggest a journey to Dresden and Leipzig!


And Bamberg.
Completely undestroyed, residence of Prince Bishops with a romanesque Imperial Minster (Kaiserdom), here the minster district and the baroque residence.
In the foreground, the old medieval residence of the Prince Bishops (the half-timbered building on the minster's left), a very rare example for this type of palace.
It should have been broken up, but the baroque palace (architect: Leonhard Dientzenhofer, 1697-1703) had never been finished.









http://images.eo-bamberg.de/9/850/1/94702959299734169659.jpg


----------



## Karasek

JValjean said:


> Karasek wrote that Eisenhüttenstadt lost 40 % of its population. This is rather exceptional and can't be transfused to all eastern German cities. Eisenhüttenstadt is a particular case as well as Hoyerswerda for example. Both cities emerged more or less from the drawing-board of the 'politbüro'.
> 
> The population of Erfurt today is about 90% of what the city had 20 years ago. Similar to Potsdam the city of Weimar has today even more habitants as it had as the wall fell. The average losses of the cities in the former GDR should be about 20 %.
> 
> And Dresden and Leipzig which suffered both considerably emigrations in the early nineties have already turned the trend. The population of Leipzig e.g. increased from 489'000 in 1999 to 515'000 in 2008 without any incorporations of bordering communities!



Except for Erfurt all your mentioned cities are special cases. Dresden and Leipzig are "Leuchttürme", which means they get 4x as much subsidies (per capita) as the surrounding areas. Weimar as the town of Weimar Classicism is the favorite place for every literate German and Potsdam simply profits from Berlin. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, you know.

Anyway, here is Rügen:









Source: Flickr


----------



## Embrace57

Not a day passes by without me feeling angry and sad about the unimaginable extent of 
the bomb terror against all these beautiful german cities and its defenseless civilians 
killing so many women and children and turning so much beauty to ruins and total
destruction. hno:


----------



## Jobaneu

JValjean said:


> _“West of the castle existed from 1938 to 1945 the concentration camp ‘KZ Flossenbürg’ in which granite had been released under inhuman conditions. Today it’s a memorial.” (wikipedia.de)_


This camp was more terrible than Dachau.
Here died 30000 people









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/28/Flossenburg.jpg

The barracks don't exist any more.
On the left, a watch tower.


----------



## Karasek

Weesenstein near Dresden:










Source: Flickr


----------



## JValjean

Karasek said:


> Except for Erfurt all your mentioned cities are special cases...Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, you know.


Yes I know, but as I wrote also Eisenhüttenstadt is a particular case, too. The losses of popultaion in this city have been dramatic - like in Hoyerswerda, Zittau or Gera etc. The current population of cities like Chemnitz, Magdeburg, Gotha is about 80 % of the level of 1989 - Halle lost about 25 % whereas Eisenach and Nordhausen just reduced by 10 % respecttively 5 %. Therefore it's a bit exagerated to to number the decline in population with 40 % for all eastern german cities!

And for towns like Zittau or Altenburg it's a pity but not for Eisenhüttenstadt and the like.

Anyhow here's a view over *Gotha in Thuringia*









http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gotha

P.S.: nice pictures of Rügen, Weesenstein and Bamberg!


----------



## friedemann

I didn't want to say that all eastern cities lost 40% but that they all in all lost population. Some of them suffered more, others not in that extense.

And I doubt that there would be positive developments in most of these cities in the next future. Although the decline is slowing, I think.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

friedemann said:


>



LOL! This looks so funny! :lol:


----------



## Karasek

Modest church in Criewen, Brandenburg. The building behind the church is the mausoleum of family von Arnim:










Source: Flickr


----------



## dzejsek

Embrace57 said:


> Not a day passes by without me feeling angry and sad about the unimaginable extent of
> the bomb terror against all these beautiful german cities hno:


What a pity ! And you are not angry and sad about the victims of WWII ? Beautiful German cities are more important than millions of people who were murdered by beautiful German soldiers? Artur Harris was the one who started?


----------



## craperskys

dzejsek said:


> What a pity ! And you are not angry and sad about the victims of WWII ? Beautiful German cities are more important than millions of people who were murdered by beautiful German soldiers? Artur Harris was the one who started?


there is no need to make a whole friggin mountain range out of a tiny molehill, if you're strictly into a typical polish ww2 debate, look somewhere else please, maybe in one of those countless polish ultra neo-nationalistic forums or such.

by the way, i'm not even a german so just skip it.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Wermsdorf (Sachsen): Schloss Hubertusburg*

Hubertusburg Castle is the largest castle in Saxony, the summer and hunting residence of the Saxon court.
Until Prussian troops plundered it terribly 1761 during the Seven Years' War (1756-63) it was the most splendid too.
Only the castle church has preserved its interior decoration.

Architects:
1721-24 Johann Christoph von Naumann
1743-53 Johann Christoph Knöffel

Knöffels work defines the today's outer appearance of the castle.
He designed also the church.
Knöffel, court architect under King August III. of Poland and Prince Elector of Saxony, shaped the appearance of many streets and places in Dresden by his elegant style.
Almost all of his beautiful houses and palaces there had been destroyed during the terrible bombardement of Dresden 1945, which killed 45000-60000 civilians, militarily completely senseless.

His style influenced also the apperance of many fine buildings in Warsaw, which were destroyed by german troops during and after the violent suppression of the Warsaw uprising 1944.
15000 Polish and 10000 German combatants were killed and 150000-225000 polish civilians, mostly by SS massacres.
Warsaw, as beautiful as Dresden, was razed to the ground.

Here two aerial views of Hubertusburg Castle with its widespread side wings









http://www.fkh-hubertusburg.de/typo3temp/pics/2f5acbf4a9.jpg









http://www.andreziegler.de/upload/gr/wermsdorf-luftbild-hubertusburg-06.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Wermsdorf (Sachsen): Schloss Hubertusburg*

Hubertusburg Castle, the main facade, which shows Knöffel's "Lisenenstil" (pilaster strip style).









http://www.leipzig-sachsen.de/leipzig-stadtteile/fotos/jagd-schloss-hubertusburg-wermsdorf.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Wermsdorf (Sachsen): Schloss Hubertusburg*

The castle church









http://www.dahlenerheide-wermsdorferwald.de/ImageFetch.ashx?Size=0&ImageID=165

The high altar









http://www.wanderwelt-mittelsachsen.de/upload/gr/wermsdorf-kapelle.jpg


----------



## Embrace57

dzejsek said:


> What a pity ! And you are not angry and sad about the victims of WWII ? Beautiful German cities are more important than millions of people who were murdered by beautiful German soldiers? Artur Harris was the one who started?


Don´t be daft!
Germany bombed cities like Warsaw and Rotterdam in a devastating way.
But the yanks and the brits bombed Germany ten times more than
Germany ever bombed the UK for years and years (castles, 
churches, homes, men, women, children, hospitals) until there was
nothing left but dust and blood.
Was that necessary?!
HARDLY!
Strategic bombing my *ss!
It was a crime as bad as the holocaust 
and everybody should know this but
we never hear of it.
Humanity has always been f*ck*d up since day one.


----------



## erbse

No war discussions or whatever in this thread please, as mentioned before. The next one responding to this gets a warning.



Let's rather continue with photos, thanks.


*Bastei rock, Sächsische Schweiz* (Saxon Switzerland) near Dresden









Source


----------



## erbse

Bastei bridge up close









Source


----------



## Embrace57

Stunning new photo of the skyline of the capital Berlin! :eek2:


----------



## [email protected]

Schinkel-square (Schinkelplatz) with Friedrichswerder Church designed by famous Prussian architect Karl Friedrich Schinkel



© Malte Knigge 2009


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Altes Museum*

The Old Museum, Karl Friedrich Schinkel, 1825-30









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/7b/2009-04-07_Berlin_520.jpg/800px-2009-04-07_Berlin_520.jpg

and the building 1830









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/18/Berlin_Altes_Museum_Friedrich_Thiele_1830.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Altes Museum*

The open staircase, Schinkel drawing 1829









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c9/Altes_Museum_Treppe_Schinkel.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Altes Museum*

The Interior, section










http://intranet.arc.miami.edu/rjohn/ARC 268 - 2003/schink67.JPG

the central, Pantheon like domed hall









http://www.saatchi-gallery.co.uk/museumimages/thumbnail1.php/ulhp200706025606arc_pht.jpg?resize(450x)


----------



## Jobaneu

*Kastel (Rheinland-Pfalz): Klause*

The Kastel Hermitage over the river Saar.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/9/90/Grabkapelle_Johanns.jpg/800px-Grabkapelle_Johanns.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Weißenburg (Bayern): Festung Wülzburg*



JValjean said:


> If you'd stay for a while around the city of Amberg you would have to laugh probably a lot. There's the Schweppermann-Kaserne / barracks in Kümmersbruck, the Schweppermann bicycle trail from Neumarkt to Amberg and every five years the Schweppermann festivals take place in Kastl. :lol:


Oh, it seems, that Mr. Schweppermann is the "National Hero" of this region.
It could be dangerous to laugh about him there, about the man, who received two additional eggs from his emperor.

I visited Weißenburg, because I wanted to see this forteress, the Wülzburg, 1589-1605, in the neighbourhood.
An early example of the new italian manner to design forteresses (pentagons with pentagonal bastions at the five corners), adapted to the more and more effective artillery of the time.
Architect was a specialist for forteress building, the chief military engineer of the Brandenburg Margraves, Count Rochus to Lynar, an Italian (his real name: Rocco Guerrini Conte di Linari)
His patron here was the Margrave of Ansbach, a Franconian principality, ruled by a branch of the Hohenzollern dynasty.









http://www.franken-infos.de/Fotos/Altmuehltal/weissenburg-Wuelzburg-600.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Weißenburg (Bayern): Festung Wülzburg*

The main gate









Wülzburghttp://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b3/Festung_Wuelzburg_2.jpg

Wall and trench









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a6/Festung_Wuelzburg_3.jpg

1918, Charles de Gaulles, the later French president, was interned in the Wülzburg as a Prisoner of War for some months.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Zitadelle Spandau*

Another forteress designed by Count Rochus to Lynar is the Spandau citadel, 1578-94.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/bc/Zitadelle-Spandau-Torhaus_gro%C3%9F.JPG

Here the city of Spandau, today part of Berlin and the citadel, 1633 (engraving by Merian)









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/de/e/e3/Merian_Spandau.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Zitadelle Spandau*

Wall and moat









http://www.pigasus.de/div/pic/zitadelle%20spandau-1280x1024.jpg

an aerial view









http://berlin-ontherocks.de/bilder/ZitadelleLuft.gif


----------



## Jobaneu

*Kassel (Hessen): Zeughaus*

The arsenal of Kassel, 1581-83, was designed by Count Rochus to Lynar too.

The building before WW II.









http://www.max-eyth-schule.de/php/content//schulleben1/verein_zeughaus1/zeughaus1.jpg

and the ruin today









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/e/e1/Zeughaus_kassel_2009.JPG/800px-Zeughaus_kassel_2009.JPG


----------



## Embrace57

Bastards bombing Kassel to such a sickenly large extent! :bash:


----------



## PufftheMagicDragon

The germans tried to hit industrial sites, but did bomb residential areas without purpose.

The Aliies bombed them Residentials with purpose.


----------



## PufftheMagicDragon

Sorry erbschen, but i hate it to see someone germany making the bad guy.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Finanzministerium, früher Luftfahrtministerium*



PufftheMagicDragon said:


> The germans tried to hit industrial sites, but did bomb residential areas without purpose.
> 
> The Aliies bombed them Residentials with purpose.


This is simply not true.
London residential areas were bombed willfully during the London "Blitz" 1940 to terrorize british civilians.
Not to forget Coventry.
But Germany had no effecient heavy bombers. only light ones.
Therefore the consequences were not as catastrophic, but bad enough.
That's the only reason, why we did not bomb as brutally as the Allies.
Because the Nazis could not.
It's as simple as that.
The bombing by the Allies was an unnecessary, senseless, terrible crime, no question, but this crime doesn't excuse the Hitler regime.
The whole war was a terrible crime.
And Hitler's regime was mainly responsible for this war.
Without Hitler, no war.
Without war, no bombing of German cities, no war crimes.
That's it.

Here Hermann Göring's Aviation Ministry Building by Ernst Sagebiel, 1934-36, today seat of the Ministry of Finance.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1f/Bundesarchiv_Bild_146-1979-074-36A%2C_Berlin%2C_Reichsluftfahrtministerium.jpg

The cour d'honneur today









by Carl030nl http://www.panoramio.com/user/372958?with_photo_id=11538539
Uploaded with ImageShack.us










http://www.welt.de/kultur/article13029365/Der-Mord-an-Rohwedder.html
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The rather dull building had been marginally damaged during the war.


----------



## Embrace57

Without the Versailles "Peace" Treaty after WWI... No WWII and no german cities in ruins and dust.
Humanity sucks! hno:


----------



## Jobaneu

Embrace57 said:


> Without the Versailles "Peace" Treaty after WWI... No WWII and no german cities in ruins and dust.
> Humanity sucks! hno:


Without WWI no Versailles Peace Treaty.
Germany was nore alone responsible for WWI. neither innocent.
But you should not make wars, which you cannot win.
The Imperial German Government was stupid enough to help its Austrian Ally preparing a little convenient war against Serbia, fostered a development, which got out of control.
Every country has to pay a price for its mistakes.


----------



## Darhet

PufftheMagicDragon said:


> The germans tried to hit industrial sites, but did bomb residential areas without purpose.
> 
> The Aliies bombed them Residentials with purpose.


One more thing:
*Planned destruction of Warsaw:*
*The city of Warsaw was nearly destroyed in a planned way by Nazi Germany *after the fall of the Warsaw Uprising in 1944.
By January 1945, about 85% of the buildings had been destroyed
Warsaw was nearly destroyed in a planned not like German city in combat...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planned_destruction_of_Warsaw


end:
_ Warsaw in 1945... look at that... _
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=187906&page=6



Ok,...

*EOT*

And now I wait for photos!


----------



## JValjean

Jobaneu said:


> This is simply not true.
> London residential areas were bombed willfully during the London "Blitz" 1940 to terrorize british civilians.
> Not to forget Coventry.
> But Germany had no effecient heavy bombers. only light ones.
> Therefore the consequences were not as catastrophic, but bad enough.
> That's the only reason, why we did not bomb as brutally as the Allies.
> Because the Nazis could not.
> It's as simple as that.


I don't think that it's simple as that. The construction, development and production process of such heavy bombers that the Brits had took several years and the planing started long before the war perhaps even before the Nazis came to power in Germany. That means that the Brits elaborated very early (in the twenties) the system of an armada of heavy bombers, knowing that they've the world's most powerful navy to save their island but they were also aware about their inferiority of their army to compete with an continental army on the ground! The German bombers - more lighter ones - were concipated initially to support the attacking army on the ground and not to strike autonomously!

Sorry erbse but I had to give my 2 cents!


----------



## Embrace57

JValjean said:


> I don't think that it's simple as that. The construction, development and production process of such heavy bombers that the Brits had took several years and the planing started long before the war perhaps even before the Nazis came to power in Germany. That means that the Brits elaborated very early (in the twenties) the system of an armada of heavy bombers, knowing that they've the world's most powerful navy to save their island but they were also aware about their inferiority of their army to compete with an continental army on the ground! The German bombers - more lighter ones - were concipated initially to support the attacking army on the ground and not to strike autonomously!


Indeed!
The brits were even WORSE than the nazis in this area.
The scale of the destruction has no comparison throughout history.
Almost every german city looked as bad as Warsaw in 1945.
Why was WWI necessary in the first place?!
It has ruined so much for so many since it also led up to WWII, the cold war and the iron curtain.


----------



## JValjean

*Eichlberg bei Hemau (Oberpfalz, Bayern)*

Let's stop the controversy and for cheering-up let's have a look at this lovely church: 

*Wallfahrtskirche zur Heiligen Dreifaltigkeit / pilgrimage church to the holy trinity *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4041842217/ (Bild von Alfred Schaffer)

@Darhet: I looked at the links that you've posted!


----------



## friedemann

*More urban Germany* :banana:

Berlin: a man with his velotaxi waits for customers.


----------



## friedemann

Berlin: there are still not gentrified parts in Prenzlauer Berg:


















Source: fotocommunity


----------



## friedemann

Duisburg, Marxloh district. In the next two, three decades, 
the majority of the youth in the Ruhr area will be of foreign origin.


















source: fotocommunity - Dagmar K.


----------



## friedemann

Munich, Oktoberfest: move-in of the landlords and brewers...









...and the mayor Christian Ude.

















Source: fotocommunity


----------



## friedemann

Leipzig: a McDonald's restaurant and a dm store.


----------



## Patrick

New multimedia-facade at the Bayer-Hochhaus in Leverkusen, Northrhine-Westphalia









Express.de


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dresden (Sachsen): Internationales Kongresszentrum*

International Congress Center, Dresden, 2001-04,
Architects:architects office Hinrich Storch/Walter Ehlers, Hannovre.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/b/b2/Dresden_Kongresszentrum_3.jpg/800px-Dresden_Kongresszentrum_3.jpg









http://www.w-meier.com/Dresden%20%27Internationales%20Congress%20Center%20Dresden%27%20%20CCD.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dresden (Sachsen): Internationales Kongresszentrum*

interior view









http://www.dresden-congresscenter.de/images/gallerys/ICD/dre_40.jpg

the lobby and staircases









http://www.dresden-congresscenter.de/images/gallerys/ICD/dre_35.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dresden (Sachsen): Sächsische Staatsbibliothek*

The Saxon State Library, 1999-2002, architects office Ortner & Ortner.

This reading room is entirely underground, the ceiling being level with the grass.









http://141.20.126.79/gallery_neu/albums/DresdenSLUB/Dresden_SLUB_05.jpg

Here is the building, the dark glass surface area between the two wings is the ceiling of the reading room.









http://www.baunetz.de/img/23937437_c0381c6e34.jpg









http://141.20.126.79/gallery_neu/albums/DresdenSLUB/Dresden_SLUB_02.jpg


----------



## Karasek

Haus Schminke (1933) by Hans Scharoun in Löbau, Saxony:









Flickr


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Die Neue Philharmonie*

Oh yes, Hans Scharoun, great artist, this architect.
Here perhaps his masterpiece, the world famous "Neue Philharmonie" ("Karajan Circus"),1960-63, today Simon Rattle's circus tent.
And that of the Berlin Philharmonic of course.









http://www.schwarzaufweiss.de/deutschland/berlin-reisefuehrer/images/berlin07--273.jpg

The entrance front









http://www.camerata-vocale.de/scharoun-neue-philharmonie.jpg

The back front









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/e/ea/Berlin_Philharmonie_R%C3%BCckseite2.jpg/776px-Berlin_Philharmonie_R%C3%BCckseite2.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Neue Philharmonie*

Hans Scharoun's singular interior concept with its "vineyard terraces"









http://www.acoustics.salford.ac.uk/acoustics_info/concert_hall_acoustics/images/berlin.gif


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bremm (Rheinland-Pfalz): Moselschleife*

Real vineyards: The Moselle Sinuosity at Bremm, in the left foreground, the choir ruin of a destroyed baroque abbey church (the small grey horseshoe).









http://www.w-meier.com/Mosel%20%20Moselschleife%20%20Bremm%20%20Rheinland-Pfalz.jpg


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

goschio said:


> ^
> Wow, have never seen such a ghetto Mcdonalds in Germany. Not even in actual ghetto style areas.


:lol:


----------



## friedemann

Jobaneu said:


> The largest radiotelescope in Europe, the second largest of the world you can find in Effelsberg nearby Bad Münstereifel, built 1968-71.
> 
> Weight of the moveable antenna: 3200 tons
> 
> Diametre of the antenna: 100 m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.expres-eu.org/PHOTOS/luftbild_hires.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.michaelwilkes.de/flug07.jpg


Such a monstrous telescope in the wonderful Eifel! Horrible!


----------



## Karasek

Gotha, Thuringia. Market square with town hall and castle (in the background):


----------



## DocentX

Wonderfull :cheers:


----------



## danarstorm

that picture are awesome!!!!
go and invest to my city http://kantorpenanamanmodalsurakarta.com/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bad Münstereifel (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Stiftskirche*



friedemann said:


> Such a monstrous telescope in the wonderful Eifel! Horrible!


It's a child of its time (late sixties and their almost blind faith in progress)
Today it would be impossible to build such a structure in an "intact" landscape.
I have visited the telescope and found the contrast between this radically technical huge structure and the surrounding nature quite impressive.

In the neighbourhood you can find an old city, Bad Münstereifel. In the background the castle ruin.









http://kurhaus-badmuenstereifel.de/images/bild_stadtclose.jpg

Here the early romanesque collegiate church St. Chrysanthus and Daria, ca. 1100.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/9/98/Stiftskirche-BadMuenstereifel.jpg/481px-Stiftskirche-BadMuenstereifel.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bad Münstereifel: Burg Kirspenich*

A water castle near Bad Münstereifel, Kirspenich Castle, 18.th century.









http://www.burgkirspenich.de/images/homebanner-01.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bad Münstereifel (Nordrhein-Westfalen): ehem. Jesuitenkirche*

Before, during and after the Thirty Year's War, the Jesuits in Germany built some baroque gothic churches.
They preferred the Gothic Style to remember the people the time before Reformation, the good old days of an undivided church.
An example is the former Jesuit church in Bad Münstereifel, 1659-68.









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1308/870261987_3ceabd62ab_o.jpg

Here the interior, modern "roman" baroque altars under vaults in late gothic forms.









http://www.de-la-riestra.de/grafik/fotos/bilder/Jesuitenkirche.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Markgröningen (Baden-Württemberg): Rathaus*

The town hall of Markgröningen, ca. 1450.
In the 15th century, the citizens of the town had the highest per-capita fortune of all citizens in the Württemberg Dukedom.









http://www.w-meier.com/Markgroeningen%20%20Rathaus%20%20Marktplatz%20%20Fachwerk%20%20Kreis%20Ludwigsburg%20%20Baden%20Wuerttemberg.jpg


----------



## JValjean

@Jobaneu: you're always posting precious contributions! I've never heard about this huge and monstrous telescope and I also didn't know that Bad Münstereiffel offers such a picturesque sight!


----------



## Jobaneu

JValjean said:


> @Jobaneu: you're always posting precious contributions! I've never heard about this huge and monstrous telescope and I also didn't know that Bad Münstereiffel offers such a picturesque sight!


Germany is full of unknown interesting attractions, landscapes, buildings, girls.
We are proud of our "ghetto style" MacDonald's restaurants too, especially designed for the demanding German customers


----------



## Jobaneu

*München (Bayern): Jesuitenkirche St. Michael*

I believe, the Munich church was the first German Jesuit church.

Architect: Friedrich Sustris, 1583-97, destroyed during WWII., but carefully reconstructed.
The nave covers the second widest "classical" (before iron and concrete) barrel vault worldwide, 20 m wide. Only St. Peter in Rome is wider.

The facade, very conservative, graphic, seen by Italian eyes.
On the left of the facade you can see the beginning of the Jesuit college main wing, a huge Renaissance building.
On the right a former Dominican church and in the background the famous Frauenkirche towers.









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2530/3867951358_7c1c807973_b.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/89/20060416-Michaelskirche_Muenchen.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*München (Bayern): Jesuitenkirche St. Michael*

The interior, much more modern as the facade









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2184/2381445748_cd6a7fa818_b.jpg










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2018/2381447338_1b2b41b5a0_b.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*München (Bayern): Jesuitenkirche St. Michael*

The choir, high altar by Friedrich Sustris too.









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2375/2380615137_5d9eac7f7e_b.jpg

Looking back









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2194/2380610309_404905e86e_b.jpg


----------



## pcrail

*Kassel (Hessen): Hotel Reiss*

(I split up my Kassel post as requested.)



















Designed by Paul Bode, 1954-1955.

This hotel was built 1954 on the rubbles of the Palasthotel Kaiserhof, which was bombed in World War II. Located beside of the Hauptbahnhof Kassel it was for a long time the first address on site. The building was designed by Paul Bode, a son of the documenta-initiator Arnold Bode. Other works of this architect are the Hotel Hessenland near the Ratshaus and the Staatstheater.

With the opening of the Hanover–Würzburg high-speed railway in 1991 the Hauptbahnhof Kassel was degraded to a station for regional trains and the whole area around the railway station started slowly to deteriorate. 2001 the hotel closed, but parts of the property are still in use as discotheque, especially the large ball room. 

The building was subject to foreclosure in spring 2009. The only bidder was Mr. Strippel, a retired clerk of Eurohypo. Most probably he was only bidding to increase the price of the property. He won the auction, but never payed the 260'000 EUR for the property and disappeared. An other auction is planned for 2010.


----------



## pcrail

*Kassel (Hessen): Hotel Hessenland*









Wikipedia

Hotel Hessenland (Paul Bode, 1951 - 1953)
This hotel is still in service. The original lobby with the restaurant on the first floor used as breakfast room is still present.


----------



## pcrail

*Kassel (Hessen): Hotel Schlosshotel*









Schlosshotel (Paul Bode, 1955)









Bundesarchiv B 145 Bild-F007141-0001

After WW II Kassel was badly destroyed and the city was rebuilt in a modern car-friendly style. The first major event after the end of WW II, was the garden show to be held in 1955. Town officials already recognized 3 years before the opening of the show that there would be hardly any hotel rooms available in Kassel. Therefore it was decided to built a new hotel in the location of the already existing but burned-out Schlosshotel. 

The building for the new government-run hotel was payed half by Hessen, half by the town Kassel. After refurbishments in 1970 Kassel tried to sell-off the business in 1974, but the attempt was only successful 5 years later in 1979. The hotel went into receivership in 2003 and the foreclosure auction was held in 2008. It is not clear if the new owner plans to demolish the building or just make some refurbishments. Meanwhile it is still operating as hotel.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hinterweidenthal (Rheinland-Pfalz): Teufelstisch*

The Devil's Dish near Hinterweidenthal (Palatinate Forest)









http://reiseinfo4you.de/images/pfalzteufelstisch032008229.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Rinnthal (Rheinland-Pfalz): Pfarrkirche*

The parish church of Rinnthal near Hinterweidenthal, 1831-32, by Leo von Klenze









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/99/Rinnthal_Kirche-1-.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Merzalben (Rheinland-Pfalz): Burgruine Gräfenstein*

The ruin of Gräfenstein Castle over Merzalben (Palatinate Forest), destroyed 1635 during the 30 Years' War.









http://www.pfalz.de/files/assets/Gr__fenstein_Metzalben_1.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/a/aa/Graefenstein_kern.jpg/800px-Graefenstein_kern.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*St. Goar (Rheinland-Pfalz): Burg Rheinfels*

The ruin of Rheinfels Castle, St.Goar by the Rhine.
The castle had been blown up by french troops 1796.









http://static.rp-online.de/layout/showbilder/44877-2_burg_rheinfels_piel_media.jpg









http://www.stader.info/images/loreley02/rheinfels/Rheinfels3.jpg

St. Goar and Rheinfels Castle, engraving by M. Merian









http://www.graf-von-katzenelnbogen.com/rheinfelsmerian1655.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Burgschwalbach (Rheinland-Pfalz): Burg Schwalbach*

Schwalbach Castle









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/1/19/Burg_Schwalbach-F-27-B-2-2004-09-08.jpg/800px-Burg_Schwalbach-F-27-B-2-2004-09-08.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*St. Goarshausen (Rheinland-Pfalz): Burg Katz und Loreley*

Katz Castle, behind the castle on the left in the background the Loreley Cliff by the Rhine.









http://www.wanderwunder.info/fileadmin/wanderwunder/impressionen/rheinsteig/BurgKatzLoreley.jpg

The castle and St. Goarshausen, 1655, as depicted by Matthäus Merian.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2e/St_Goarshausen_De_Merian_Hassiae.jpg


----------



## pcrail

*Kassel (Hessen): Hauptbahnhof*










The name "Hauptbahnhof" means "Mainstation", which is quite misleading, since all long distance trains leave from Kassel-Wilhelmshöhe. The terminal station was originally built 1851 and had to be rebuilt from 1952 till 1960 because it was bombed in WW II. 

When the Hanover–Würzburg high-speed railway opened in 1991 all the long distance train have been moved to Kassel-Wilhelmshöhe. This former suburb station is laying as a through station directly on the high-speed line, so it is avoided that trains must change direction in the terminal station. 

The train station Hauptbahnof is nowadays only in use for regional traffic. It was once more rebuilt for the tram train system opened in 2007. Therefore the old underground streetcar station built in 1968 at Hauptbahnhof was closed 2005 and its east ramp reused to built a new station in the lower level of the train station which is connected on the west side with a ramp to the Deutsche Bahn tracks. So finally the terminal station became two through tracks whenever they are only used for the tram trains.









New station for the tram trains in the lower level of the Hauptbahnhof. The picture is taken 
from the station building in direction of the Deutsche Bahn tracks. The west ramp is visible.









East ramp for the tram trains with a electric streetcar, which is also able to run on unelectrified lines with the help of a diesel motor.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hamm (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Bahnhof*

The railway station of Hamm, 1920. I couldn't find out the architect's name who designed this beautiful castlelike building.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/f/f2/Hamm_Bahnhof.jpg/800px-Hamm_Bahnhof.jpg

The Entrance Hall









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/2/2e/Hamm_station_hall.jpeg/448px-Hamm_station_hall.jpeg


----------



## malud

Happy Birthday to the reunited Berlin!


http://www.tagungshaus-gis.de/IMAGES/9november.jpg


----------



## friedemann

*Leipzig, Saxony: Augustusplatz.*

The Augustusplatz is the large square in Leipzig and one of the largest in Germany. 
Before the destruction of almost all the surrounding buildings in WW II it was one of the most beautiful german squares, too.


----------



## friedemann

Dilsberg is a village in Baden-Wurttemberg which was incorporated into Neckargemünd in 1973. It's only 10-15 km away from Heidelberg.


----------



## friedemann

Havelberg is a village in Stendal County in Saxony-Anhalt.


















sources: fotocommunity


----------



## Jobaneu

*Köln (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Jesuitenkirche Mariä Himmelfahrt*

The most important baroque-gothic Jesuit church in Germany stands in Cologne, 1618-29.
Following this model the Jesuits have built their churches in Bonn, Aachen, Coesfeld, Paderborn etc.

The facade










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/ee/Köln_st_mariä_himmelfahrt_fassade.jpg

The church 1945









posted by Berthold Schieffer http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/527687
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Köln (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Jesuitenkirche Mariä Himmelfahrt*

The interior today, reconstructed










http://farm1.static.flickr.com/247/459918122_5413b9f02f_b.jpg


----------



## erbse

I just love this church. Funnily, no one's noticing it, while it's just a stone's throw from the Dom.


----------



## Tiaren

Wow...they did an exceptionally awesome job reconstructing it! And what do my eyes spot there besides the church's fasade? There are even baroque houses standig! Very precious in the city of Cologne...


----------



## Jobaneu

*Köln (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Groß St. Martin*



erbse said:


> I just love this church. Funnily, no one's noticing it, while it's just a stone's throw from the Dom.


Ich liebe sie auch.
Den Dom dagegen mag ich nicht: zu groß, zu düster, die Fassade zu schmal, die Türme zu plump.
Kölns romanische Kirchen dagegen sind großartig, hier eine der schönsten, Groß St.Martin, one of Cologne's famous romanesque churches, Great St. Martin, the east choir and the powerful crossing tower, 1150-1250









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8f/Fischmarkt.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Köln (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Groß St. Martin*

Great St. Martin 1946









http://in2.bilderbuch-koeln.de/img/f9/39/50009.600x450xfr.jpeg

The well proportioned interior before WWII.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/e/ea/Gross_St_Martin_-_Hauptschiff_Richtung_Ostkonche_-_vor_1899.jpg/471px-Gross_St_Martin_-_Hauptschiff_Richtung_Ostkonche_-_vor_1899.jpg

and today, reconstructed









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/a/ac/Gross_St_Martin_-_Innenaufnahme_-_Richtung_Ostkonche.jpg/346px-Gross_St_Martin_-_Innenaufnahme_-_Richtung_Ostkonche.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Köln (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Groß St. Martin*

You can get an impression of the harmonious proportions by this engraving









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/c/c8/Gross_St_Martin_-_L%C3%A4ngsschnitt_-_vor_1899.jpg/800px-Gross_St_Martin_-_L%C3%A4ngsschnitt_-_vor_1899.jpg

Looking backwards









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/4e/Gross_stmartin_hauptschiff_.jpg


----------



## erbse

Btw, why didn't they reconstruct the awesome ceiling paintings?

Because they were historicist, I guess?!


----------



## Marathaman

Just gorgeous buildings! War is so terrible hno:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Mannheim (Baden-Württemberg): ehemalige Jesuitenkirche*



erbse said:


> Btw, why didn't they reconstruct the awesome ceiling paintings?
> 
> Because they were historicist, I guess?!


I suppose, this is the reason, yes.

Another reconstructed church: the Mannheim Jesuit Church, perhaps besides the Munich church and the destroyed Mainz church (a wonderful building by Balthasar Neumann) the most important one of this order in Germany

Mannheim was during the 18th century the capital of Electoral Palatinate with a huge baroque residence castle, the largest of Germany.
Mannheim, a newly founded baroque city, shows a severely geometrical, quadratical street raster.









http://home.arcor.de/dredgar.kirchmann/SchlossMannheim.jpg

The church (above: down right) was built near the castle as the Court Church, 1733-56 following plans by Alessandro Galli Bibiena, a famous Italian theatre architect, who had designed the Mannheim Court Theatre in the castle (destroyed 1794 by French troops, one of the most splendid opera houses in Europe).

View from the castle's cour d'honneur, in the foreground, Bretzenheim Palace (the grey building in front of the church) by Peter Anton von Verschaffelt, 1782-88.









http://img1.eyefetch.com/p/xy/581922-ce7bf457-43bd-4bdb-885a-cd0918924bd7l.jpg








http://www.rheinauer-buergervereine.de/ebene1/fotos/schlossMa08/02_Blick%20vom%20Ehrenhof_Jesuitenkirche.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Mannheim (Baden-Württemberg): ehemalige Jesuitenkirche*

Sideview of the church










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped....jpg/747px-Jesuitenkirche_in_Mannheim_fcm.jpg

The facade









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e2/Mannheim-jesuitenkirche.JPG

The Mannheim Observatory (1772-74, by Franz Wilhelm Rabaliatti) behind the church









http://www.geo-reisecommunity.de/bild/regular/159122/Sternwarte-dahinter-Jesuitenkirche-in-Mannheim.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Mannheim (Baden-Württemberg): ehemalige Jesuitenkirche*

The interior









http://www.geo-reisecommunity.de/bild/bigImage/104433/Jesuitenkirche-in-Mannheim-1.jpg

The dome









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/4/4a/Jesuitenkirche_Mannheim_00.jpg/800px-Jesuitenkirche_Mannheim_00.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Mannheim (Baden-Württemberg): ehemalige Jesuitenkirche*

The high altar (1755) by court sculptor and architect Peter Anton von Verschaffelt, the man, who created as a young sculptor the famous angel surmounting the Castel Sant' Angelo in Rome.
The altar had been destroyed with the church 1944, reconstructed 1997.









by Sapperlott http://www.flickr.com/photos/sapperlott/

Looking backwards









http://assets0.qypecdn.net/uploads/photos/0003/5193/bild_047_gallery.jpg?30933

The orgue










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...m_15.jpg/800px-Jesuitenkirche_Mannheim_15.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Mannheim (Baden-Württemberg): ehemalige Jesuitenkirche*

The oratory of the Prince Elector









http://www.zum.de/Faecher/G/BW/Landeskunde/rhein/ma/jesuik/jesuk13.jpg

A marble stoup by Verschaffelt









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/b/be/Jesuitenkirche_Mannheim_28.jpg/400px-Jesuitenkirche_Mannheim_28.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Mannheim (Baden-Württemberg): ehemalige Jesuitenkirche*

Three engravings (1753) of the Mannheim Jesuit Church, depicting Bibiena's original plans, slightly altered during the execution (dome).









http://pds.exblog.jp/pds/1/200905%2F24%2F14%2Fd0152714%5F1644968%2Ejpg









http://pds.exblog.jp/pds/1/200905%2F24%2F14%2Fd0152714%5F164412%2Ejpg









http://pds.exblog.jp/pds/1/200905%2F24%2F14%2Fd0152714%5F16434653%2Ejpg


----------



## friedemann

Where do you have all this knowledge from? You're an expert!


----------



## Jobaneu

*Mannheim (Baden-Württemberg): Altes Kaufhaus, neues Stadthaus*



friedemann said:


> Where do you have all this knowledge from? You're an expert!


No, I'm only a passionate amateur, who loves keenly beautiful buildings.
Because so many of them had been destroyed, are lost.
Buildings like the Mannheim "Kaufhaus"(1724-47) by court architect Alessandro Galli Bibiena, destroyed during WWII 









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/e/e7/Kaufhaus_Paradeplatz_Mannheim_1892.jpg/800px-Kaufhaus_Paradeplatz_Mannheim_1892.jpg

and 1991 substituted by this horrible thing, albeit the vast majority of the Mannheim citizens voted for the reconstruction of the old, destroyed building.









http://media.belocal.net/17237/555x365_0,1.jpg

Democracy doesn't foreclose arrogance of the "modernists" toward the "stupid", "conservative" people.

On the right side you can see a baroque fountain, created 1711 by the sculptor Gabriel Grupello, the "pyramid".


----------



## Jobaneu

*Mannheim (Baden-Württemberg): Paradeplatz*

Tow etchings, the historical "Paradeplatz" (Parade Place), the main place of the town.

1782









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/7b/Paradeplatz_in_Mannheim_1782_von_Schlichten_Klauber.jpg/788px-Paradeplatz_in_Mannheim_1782_von_Schlichten_Klauber.jpg

and 1835









http://images.etchings-online.com/4012-mannheim-paradeplatz.jpg

The pale structure at the end of the street is the middle pavilion of the residence palace with its flat roof.
The Kaufhaus was built as a court house, combined with the function of a bazar.

Today









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/34/113261111_2fd61876ec.jpg


----------



## JValjean

Jobaneu said:


> ... and 1991 substituted by this horrible thing, albeit the vast majority of the Mannheim citizens voted for the reconstruction of the old, destroyed building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://media.belocal.net/17237/555x365_0,1.jpg
> 
> Democracy doesn't foreclose arrogance of the "modernists" toward the "stupid", "conservative" people.


Thank you for posting this horrible before/after - situation. That such a savourlessness was still possible in 1991(!) makes me sad and angry. The architect isn't to blame he's probably just a prisoner of his horizon achieved and manifested by his university education! But the decision-makers of the city of Mannheim should be tared and feathered for that they overrode the desire of a vast majority for a reconstruction and that with such a monstrosity!


----------



## Jobaneu

*Mannheim (Baden-Württemberg): Residenzschloss*



JValjean said:


> But the decision-makers of the city of Mannheim should be tared and feathered for that they overrode the desire of a vast majority for a reconstruction and that with such a monstrosity!


At the plebiscite 80 % of the voters wanted the reconstruction of Galli Bibienas Kaufhaus.
But the required quorum (1/3 of the voters) had not been reached (only 30 % had voted).
Therefore the Mayor Widder felt free to realize "his" project and there it is, Widder's monument.

The residence palace of the Prince Electors had been totally destroyed by bombardment, but it had been reconstructed in its outer form, even some of the decorated rooms had been rebuilt, some other very important rooms did not, so the marvellous great library by Nicolas de Pigage, the very gifted French court architect of Prince Elector Carl Theodor, a very well-educated regent.
The palace is used today by the University of Mannheim.

Elector Karl III. Philip made Mannheim 1720 the new capital of the Electorate Palatinate. The old one was the nearby Heidelberg.
The famous castle there had been destroyed by French troops in the late 17th century.
Here Mannheim 1758, not only a splendid residence town, but also a strong fortress.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/de/Mannheim_1758.jpg

Karl III. Philip began the construction of his new palace 1720, it lasted until 1760.
Responsible was a French architect, Johann Clemens Froiman.

This is his widely realized project









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/41/Schloss_Mannheim_1725_v_J_C_Froimon.jpg

The building is 450 m long, the second largest palace in Europe after Versailles.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Mannheim (Baden-Württemberg): Residenzschloss*

An aerial view of the palace. Three back yard wings behind the front east wing had not been rebuilt.










http://www.zum.de/Faecher/G/BW/Landeskunde/rhein/ma/schloss/luftbild1.jpg

The cour d'honneur









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/e/eb/Universitaet_Mannheim_Schloss_Ehrenhof.jpg/800px-Universitaet_Mannheim_Schloss_Ehrenhof.jpg

The western corner pavilion and the facade of the great library (now destroyed, modern interior).









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/1/1d/Schloss_Mannheim_08.jpg/800px-Schloss_Mannheim_08.jpg

Pigage's great library









http://www.ansichtskarten-center.de/webshop/shop/ProdukteBilder/10060/AK_10029098_kl_1.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Mannheim (Baden-Württemberg): Residenzschloss*

The facade of the palace church 
The interior had been reconstructed, but very simplified, the choir with its dome had not been rebuilt.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/3/3b/Schlosskirche_in_Mannheim.JPG/561px-Schlosskirche_in_Mannheim.JPG

The staircase










http://www.zum.de/Faecher/G/BW/Landeskunde/rhein/ma/schloss/treppe.jpg










http://www.rheinauer-buergervereine.de/ebene1/fotos/schlossMa08/03_Treppenhaus.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Mannheim (Baden-Württemberg): Residenzschloss*

The central room of the middle pavilion, the Knights' Hall by Guilleaume d'Hauberat, who designed the staircase also.
He was another French archtitect, who followed Johann Clemens Froimon.

The hall today










http://www.mediaculture-online.de/typo3temp/pics/c674973380.jpg

and the hall after a bombing raid 1944









http://www.mediaculture-online.de/typo3temp/pics/31a7d6daa7.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Mannheim (Baden-Württemberg): Residenzschloss*

The Great Cabinet









http://www.rheinauer-buergervereine.de/ebene1/fotos/schlossMa08/05_Grosses_Kabinett.jpg

The Dining Room









http://www.der-kurfuerst.de/images/bild031_480.jpg

These 2 rooms are simplified reconstructions.

The Throne Room (now destroyed, reconstructed in a simplified form - without fresco and stuccowork)









http://www.schloesser-magazin.de/fm/36/thumbnails/tapis02g.jpg.161581.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Mannheim (Baden-Württemberg): Residenzschloss*

To give you an impression of the former splendour of the decoration, here the only room, who has not been destroyed during WWII.
It is also the only room, designed by Nicolas de Piagage, 1755, in the whole palace now.










http://www.schloss-mannheim.de/fm/36/thumbnails/LMZ496760.204262.jpg.204264.jpg

Here this very talented architect, perhaps the best French working in Germany, portrait by Anna Dorothea Therbusch, a female painter.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/a/a0/Therbusch_Nicolas_de_Pigage.jpg/448px-Therbusch_Nicolas_de_Pigage.jpg

Pigage had decorated many rooms in the palace's western wing, not only the great library. They are all destroyed. 
He followed Alessandro Galli Bibiena as courtarchitect 1752, who had followed himself Guilleaume d'Hauberat.
Only this small cabinet library for the Electress Elisabeth Augusta, Carl Theodor's wife, part of her apartment, survived the war.









http://www.mannheim.de/io2/download/Bilder/fb16/Stadtpunkte/vorschau/069_ab01612_069a_bibliothek.jpg


----------



## desozapeaterr

Well All pictures are really awesome and People also know the beauty of this city through this pictures.
Germany is really nice country to spend your weekend ans also your holidays.
Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Mannheim (Baden-Württemberg): Marktplatz mit Altem Rathaus und St. Sebastian*

The market place of Mannheim with the old town hall (left) and St. Sebastian (right)









http://www.burgenstrasse.de/upmedia/Mannheim_Altes_Rathaus_und_Marktplatz_800.jpg

The "dual use" building (1700-1711) was designed by Johann Jakob Rischer.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/07/Mannheim-Altes-Rathaus-St-Sebastian.jpg

The town hall entrance









http://www.sino.uni-heidelberg.de/students/tjuelch/Bilder%20Mannheim/Rathaus3.jpg

The church entrance









http://www.sino.uni-heidelberg.de/students/tjuelch/Bilder%20Mannheim/Rathaus2.jpg

After the destruction by air raids the interior of the church has not been reconstructed.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Mannheim (Baden-Württemberg): Marktbrunnen*

The Mercury Fountain in the market place









http://www.sino.uni-heidelberg.de/students/tjuelch/Bilder%20Mannheim/Rathaus5.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0b/Mannheim_Marktplatz_Brunnen.jpg

It's a work by Nicolas de Pigage (pedestal, 1771) and Peter van den Branden (sculptors, 1719).


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Edersee

























edersee with few water












































Fotress Ehrenbreitstein Coblensz seen from Rhine river


----------



## erbse

*1) CREDIT SOURCES!

2) LIMIT IT TO 1 PHOTO PER POST OR 1-3 PHOTOS OF 1 SUBJECT!


3) Danke *


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

erbse said:


> *1) CREDIT SOURCES!
> 
> 2) LIMIT IT TO 1 PHOTO PER POST OR 1-3 PHOTOS OF 1 SUBJECT!
> 
> 
> 3) Danke *


Oh Sorry!

Sources are all from wikipedia from Article Edersee and Ehrenbreitstein

Roger,  in every thread or only in this thread with the limited number of pictures?


----------



## erbse

I'm talking about this thread, but it also certainly makes sense in other photo threads with such massive ammounts


----------



## erbse

_Back to the photo part:_


Frühling (_spring_) in *Neubrandenburg*, my lovely Heimatstadt (_hometown_)









Taken by me.


What's to see: Famous defensive wall with Wiek house in the background, one of the best preserved throughout Europe.

(Photos of the 4 medieval brick gothic city gates there: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:City_gates_of_Neubrandenburg)


----------



## Jobaneu

*Heiligenberg (Baden-Württemberg): Schloss Heiligenberg am Bodensee*



erbse said:


> my lovely Heimatstadt


I envy you.
It's a privilege to grow up in such a beautiful town.
My home town was a medium-sized industrial city, widely destroyed during WW II., dark, sooty with coal-pits and a big steal mill.
As a boy of nine, I saw for the first time a beautiful city, Trier, and since that moment, I'm interested in historic architecture.
I could hardly believe, that a city can be so beautiful.

I've promised to post something about Herrenberg Castle, north of Lake Constance (1560-75, architect Hans Schwarz), a Renaissance palace with the perhaps most splendid coffered ceiling in Germany.

Left: forecourt with stablewing, barn etc.
Right: the castle itself, built for the Fürstenberg dynasty.









http://www.andreas-utz.info/heiligenberg4.jpg

I've found no better pictures of this wonderful ceiling in the castle's Knights' Hall.









http://www.zum.de/Faecher/G/BW/Landeskunde/zbodensee/schloesser/heiligenberg/festsaal3.jpg










http://www.ferienhaus-ingrid-heiligenberg.de/mediac/400_0/media/DIR_13702/Rittersaal.jpg

The ceiling was created by Jörg Schwartzenberger, 1580-84.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Heiligenberg (Baden-Württemberg): Schloss Heiligenberg am Bodensee*

An aerial view: forecourt, castle, Lake Constance, the Alps









http://www.andreas-utz.info/heiligenberg.jpg

The castle's tower in the forecourt and the entrance front










http://www.andreas-utz.info/heiligenberg3.jpg










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...iligenberg.jpg/800px-Eingang_Heiligenberg.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Heiligenberg (Baden-Württemberg): Schloss Heiligenberg am Bodensee*

The long side of the castle









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/0/08/Heiligenberg_039.JPG/800px-Heiligenberg_039.JPG

Its inner court yard









http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/1323472.jpg

The chapel










http://www.heiligenberg.de/images/009.jpg

Perhaps ypu have realized, how many French and Italian architects worked in Germany during the 17th and 18th century.
And how comparatively few during the Renaissance era.

The reason is the Thirty Years' War (1618-48), which was even more disastrous for our country than the First and Second World War together.
During this long wartime, Germany lost the access to the most modern European developments and had after the terrible 30 years a lot to learn from French and Italian artists.


----------



## Tiaren

Did someone mention my beloved hometown *Trier*? 









Photo by meine Wenigkeit


----------



## Jobaneu

*Trier (Rheinland-Pfalz): Palais Kesselstadt*



Tiaren said:


> Did someone mention my beloved hometown *Trier*?


Yes, Trier is very important to me.
There, I first met the art of Balthasar Neumann (St. Paulin), my favourite architect until today.
I understood for the first time in my life, how important good architecture can be for the mood of human beings.

In your beautiful picture, one can see (left background) in front of Our Lady's Church, the street wing of the fine Rococo Kesselstadt Palace (1740-46), architect Valentin Thomann, B. Neumann's construction supervisor at the Mainz Jesuit Church, himself a very talented architect.
Here a plan by Neumann of this church, 1793 destroyed by Prussian and Austrian artillery bombardment, who besieged the French occupied Mainz.









http://www.regionalgeschichte.net/typo3temp/pics/697aa6dc29.jpg


Unfortunately the palace lost his exquisite inner decoration (staircase, the round domed hall) by air raids.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/d/d4/Trier_Palais_Kesselstadt_BW_1.JPG/770px-Trier_Palais_Kesselstadt_BW_1.JPG


----------



## friedemann

Jobaneu said:


> No, I'm only a passionate amateur, who loves keenly beautiful buildings.
> Because so many of them had been destroyed, are lost.
> Buildings like the Mannheim "Kaufhaus"(1724-47) by court architect Alessandro Galli Bibiena, destroyed during WWII
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/e/e7/Kaufhaus_Paradeplatz_Mannheim_1892.jpg/800px-Kaufhaus_Paradeplatz_Mannheim_1892.jpg
> 
> and 1991 substituted by this horrible thing, albeit the vast majority of the Mannheim citizens voted for the reconstruction of the old, destroyed building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://media.belocal.net/17237/555x365_0,1.jpg
> 
> Democracy doesn't foreclose arrogance of the "modernists" toward the "stupid", "conservative" people.
> 
> On the right side you can see a baroque fountain, created 1711 by the sculptor Gabriel Grupello, the "pyramid".


I can understand the decision because a reconstruction would have been much more expensive. But nonetheless it's just horrible.

In my opinion the problem is that most buildings today only have to fulfill their function, aesthetical aspects are less important. There isn't such an amount of design elements and beautiful details in postwar buildings than before.


----------



## erbse

That's why a new postmodernism is the way to go. *Neohistorism*, as I often promoted this kind of architecture.


Back to ornaments, details, human scales! Today's architecture would get a lot more acceptance this way - not even talking about durability.

I'm glad Germany is a leader in this field, along with its major reconstruction projects.
What other countries didn't lose through war, burned down, got lost in catastrophes or was just demolished.


----------



## friedemann

On the one hand I agree with you. On the other hand it's a bit sad to see reconstruction projects going on because it's a capitulation of modern architecture which cannot compete with traditional styles. At least in most european cities where cold minimalist style buildings don't suit to the cityscapes.

Here's the reconstructed Braunschweig Castle, with a shopping mall inside:









Photo is from flickr.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Braunschweig (Niedersachsen): Stadtschloss*



friedemann said:


> On the one hand I agree with you. On the other hand it's a bit sad to see reconstruction projects going on because it's a capitulation of modern architecture which cannot compete with traditional styles. At least in most european cities where cold minimalist style buildings don't suit to the cityscapes.
> 
> Here's the reconstructed Braunschweig Castle, with a shopping mall inside


In Braunschweig they built a completely new mall and set the historic facade of the Braunschweig Residence (destroyed by air raids, the rather well conserved ruin senselessly demolished 1960 against the will of the majority of the citizens) before it.









http://www-public.tu-bs.de:8080/~kpahrens/braunschweig/alte%20stadt/schloss_bs.jpg

Very dubious, but better than nothing to my mind, if I look at the usual alternatives, here a brand-new shopping mall in Münster.
The left half of the facade isn't yet realized









http://forum.bauforum24.biz/forum/uploads/post-1-1116766938_thumb.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Braunschweig (Niedersachsen): Stadtschloss*

The Brunswick Residential Palace, 1830-41 by Carl Theodor Ottmer, residence of the Braunschweig Dukes (Dukedom Braunschweig-Wolfenbüttel), aerial view (ca. 1930)









http://elm-asse-kultur.de/assets/images/schlossBS_sep.jpg

Here the castle 1897 with its quadriga.









http://berliner-schloss.de/userfilesupload/image/20090602114518270.jpg

Meanwhile the quadriga had been reconstructed too.









http://www.bs-foto-buch.de/images/index_pic_schloss2.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Braunschweig (Niedersachsen): Stadtschloss*

The demolition works 1961









http://berliner-schloss.de/userfilesupload/image/20090602114824481.jpg

The castle was "only" burnt down, the facades widely preserved.
Not only the communists (Berlin for example) destroyed palaces completely, in Braunschweig it was the SPD, which ordered to demolish the castle's ruin because of ideological reasons as a symbol of monarchy and an antidemocratic spirit.
Sadly but true.


----------



## friedemann

Castle Kugelhammer in Röthenbach, some kilometers south of Nuremberg, Bavaria. 
_Kugelhammer_ means _ball hammer_ in English. The name comes from a hammer mill where iron balls were produced already in the 14. century.


----------



## friedemann

New Castle in Ingolstadt, Bavaria. Today it houses the Bavarian Army Museum.

Ingolstadt itself is a growing city, the headquarter of the german car producer Audi is located here.


----------



## friedemann

Cadolzburg is a little town north-east of Nuremberg. 
A castle is also located there. It has been destroyed in WW II, reconstruction finsihed 2006.
In the picture you can see the castle's gate.


















These photos are from fotocommunity.de


----------



## Jobaneu

*Ingolstadt (Bayern): Festung*



friedemann said:


> New Castle in Ingolstadt, Bavaria. Today it houses the Bavarian Army Museum.


The Bavarian Army Museum is situated in Ingolstadt, because the town was the strongest Bavarian fortress.
Responsible architect amongst others was Leo von Klenze, the famous classicist architect.
He designed very elegant forts, for example here, in the foreground the Tilly Reduit (1828 begun)









http://www.festungingolstadt.de/images/tillyschlo.jpg

and the Triva Tower (1828-41)









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/de/thumb/c/c5/Turm_Triva.JPG/800px-Turm_Triva.JPG


----------



## Jobaneu

*Röthenbach (Bavaria, Franconia): Schloss Kugelhammer*



friedemann said:


> Castle Kugelhammer in Röthenbach, some kilometers south of Nuremberg, Bavaria.
> _Kugelhammer_ means _ball hammer_ in English. The name comes from a hammer mill where iron balls were produced already in the 14. century.











Nice picture!

Nuremberg was famous because of its cannon founders.
For example Jörg von Nürnberg was the cannon founder of the Ottoman Sultan Mehmed II., who conquered Constantinople 1453.
This ball hammer is an example of an early form of arms industry.
Ball hammers produced cannon balls, mortar bombs and balls (perhaps you can see two of these big balls carved in stone on the portal pillars, the calibre would be appropriate), canister shots and so on.
This engraving shows two big siege mortars (16th century)









http://cache1.asset-cache.net/xc/51241247.jpg?v=1&c=NewsMaker&k=2&d=45B0EB3381F7834DD439476215E3CD27FE7E30C2B3D6A8305928583C1B9958C8

Here the hammer mill and castle "Kugelhammer", 1707, the backside, which the photo doesn't show.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0a/Kugelhammer1707.jpg


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

"Weißer Turm" and "St. Elisabeth" in Nuremberg:

source


----------



## Johnor

Ansbach is very pretty town in Franconia. It has very well preserved baroque palace and old town. It is also the town were Kasper Hauser were murdered. A lot of people changes train from Nürnburg to Rothenburg ob der Tauber. Not so many people gets out and explore this little gem. 










Source: www.burgenstrasse.de


----------



## Johnor

More Ansbach










Source: www.waroe.de


----------



## Johnor

Ingolstadt has also a quite impressive Old Town.










Source: http://www.nuernbergluftbild.de


----------



## Johnor

More Ingolstadt










Source: Wikipedia


----------



## friedemann

Essen: view from the city hall.


----------



## friedemann

Essen: the city hall itself. It's one of the largest city halls in Germany but apart from that nothing special.










Location of Essen in North Rhine-Westphalia:








source: fotocommunity - C.Dietl


----------



## friedemann

*Ferropolis*

is a museum near Gräfenhainichen in the former surface mining Golpa-Nord.
In the bottom left corner you can see children swinging alongside a rusty giant digger.
The surface mining closed 1991 because the coal deposits were exhausted.
And in the year 2000 the flooding started.










Location of Gräfenhainichen in Saxony-Anhalt:








Source: fotocommunity – St.Zahn


----------



## Johnor

Kronach is very nice town in Fraconia. It lies on the border to Thuringhia. The famous painter Cranach comes from this town. 










Source: Heut-gehts-mir-gut.de


----------



## Johnor

Kronach Castle










Source: www.frankenair.net


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Frankfurt Senckenberg Museum








Source: http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/2350805.jpg

Building Frankfurt Zoo








Source: http://www.tropenornithologie.de/Zoo-Frankfurt.jpg

Palmengarten Frankfurt








Source: http://s3.amazonaws.com/kontroll_pa...0/0/0607ac23bc2cf6b6570a8aa41e44ee/custom.jpg

Frankfurt am Main - Eschenheimer Tower. Oldest and most original building in Frankfurt!









Source: Wikipedia

Gate of Ischtar in Pergamonmuseum Berlin








Source: http://www.epochtimes.de/pics/2008/07/11/xxl/2008-07-11-xxl--S07_3sp_IschtarTor_pb_Kopie.jpg

Ancient Tumulus in Evessen 








Source: Wikipedia


----------



## Tiaren

Johnor said:


> Ingolstadt has also a quite impressive Old Town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.nuernbergluftbild.de


Where Frankenstein studied and where Frankenstein's Monster came to live...:cheers:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Ingolstadt (Bayern): Alte Anatomie*



Tiaren said:


> Where Frankenstein studied and where Frankenstein's Monster came to live...:cheers:


Yes, and this would be the location, where he would have studied, Dr Frankenstein, if he had existed, the Old Anatomy, a fine baroque building (1723-36) by architect Gabriel de Gabrieli, court architect of the Eichstätt prince bishops, who shaped the small residence town Eichstätt by his buildings and his style, which was used by other architects too.

The street front of the Old Anatomy in Ingolstadt.









http://media.belocal.net/9095/555x365_0,1.jpg

The garden front (historic botanical garden)









http://www.blaek.de/_images/baet/Alte%20Anatomie.jpg

Today, the Old Anatomy is the home of the German Museum of the History of Medicine.
Visit it and look, if you can find some traces of the monster, perhaps in the basement


----------



## Johnor

Yes, it is very interresting that Mary Shelley choose Ingolstadt for Frankenstein. We should not forget the famous Asam-Kirche (St Maria De Victora Kirche










Source: www.flickr.com


----------



## friedemann

Rural landscape in Thuringia...


----------



## friedemann

...and Hesse:









These pics are as usual from fotocommunity.


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

I have some more 

Eifel








http://www.nationalparktor.de/nationalparkeifel/nationalparkeifel.html


----------



## Jobaneu

*Kendenich (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Schloß*

Kendenich Castle near Cologne, 1660-64









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/9f/Burg-Kendenich-Lithografie.jpg










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/9/97/019-Burg-Kendenich-Detail.JPG/800px-019-Burg-Kendenich-Detail.JPG










http://www.de-la-riestra.de/grafik/fotos/bilder/Kendenich.jpg


----------



## friedemann

*Neustadt in Sachsen*

is located in the Erzgebirge / Erz Mountains in eastern Saxony.
It's one of two or three dozen towns called "Neustadt" (new town) in Germany.
Neustadt lies on a former Salzstraße. This is a trading route, where salt was transported, 
in this case from Halle in Saxony-Anhalt to Prag in the Czech republic.
The yellow house in the middle of the market square is the city hall from about 1700.


















source: fotocommunity - Jens 83


----------



## friedemann

*Königstein*, a little town in eastern Saxony, too.


















source: fotocommunity


----------



## friedemann

*Karlstadt am Main*, Bavaria. 
The Main is the river who flows through Frankfurt, too.


















source: fotocommunity - Norbert Ruffert


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hovestadt (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Wasserschloss*

Hovestadt Castle, a water-castle in late Renaissance (1563-72), modernized 1733 by Johann Conrad Schlaun, one of so many water-castles, which are characteristic for the flat "Münsterland", the region around the city of Münster.









http://grosse-drenkpohl.de/wp-content/gallery/schloss-hovestadt/schlosser-048.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3492/3188614844_cd848e62e1_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3136/3008212133_16aea93a70_o.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Ascheberg-Herbern (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Wasserschloss Itlingen*

Itlingen Castle, 1755 by Johann Conrad Schlaun, another Münsterland water-castle









by kobiel http://www.panoramio.com/user/245214?with_photo_id=1190221









by raoul-allendorf https://fotoalbum.web.de/gast/raoul-allendorf/Schloss_Itlingen


----------



## malud

Klimahaus Bremerhaven




http://www.heise.de/foto/galerie/Klimahaus-Havenwelten-Bremerhaven-be80f5c256ca9f99f600981148a6f39a/


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ

Schöne Orte. kay:


----------



## friedemann

The Klimahaus looks awesome at night!


----------



## Jobaneu

malud said:


> Klimahaus Bremerhaven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.heise.de/foto/galerie/Klimahaus-Havenwelten-Bremerhaven-be80f5c256ca9f99f600981148a6f39a/


Looks really awesome.
Thanks for showing it.
I've never heard of it.

The building, a science museum (climate), in daylight









http://www.vbn.de/bilder/Klimahaus.jpg


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ

kay:


----------



## Karasek

Today the Striezelmarkt in Dresden, Germanys oldest Christmas market (since 1434), opens its doors:









Source: Flickr

Typical wooden Christmas goods from the nearby Ore mountains sold on the market (pretty expensive stuff btw.. Christmas pyramids can cost more than 1000 €uros):









Source: Flickr


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hamburg: Jenisch-Haus*

A severe but elegant neoclassical country house in Hamburg-Othmarschen, the Jenisch House, 1831-34, by Franz Gustav Forsmann.









http://www.oliverheissner.net/typo3temp/pics/0cd1ab3582.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8f/Hamburg.Jenischhaus.wmt.jpg

The Dining Room









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/174/419343522_f1ffcfed7c_o.jpg


----------



## malud

Commie mural mosaic in Eisenhütenstadt



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/820259019/


----------



## malud

Berlin Adlershof



http://www.flickr.com/photos/atomhirsch/3000037247/


----------



## malud

Halle/ Saale


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3447273470/


----------



## malud

There are countless more. Rostock:


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4097979288/


----------



## Saigoneseguy

Commie art is so ugly.


----------



## erbse

^ I somehow like it. There are better ones, though. Esp. in Berlin.


----------



## erbse

friedemann said:


> *Karlstadt am Main*, Bavaria.
> The Main is the river who flows through Frankfurt, too.
> 
> http://i49.tinypic.com/xptsug.jpg


I just love the red colored sandstone of the Main area (Roter Mainsandstein)!


Another example of that: *Mainz* (Rhineland-Palatinate) - The cathedral (Mainzer Dom)
One of the oldest European cathedrals. Construction started around 980.









Source: fotocommunity.de


----------



## erbse

Another one of the Dom, lots of red colored sandstone in the city:









Source: fotocommunity


----------



## erbse

*Mainz* again, inside the old town - parts of the Dom in the back









Source: fotocommunity.de


----------



## erbse

Mainz, baroque St. Peter church - in red sandstone again (Mainsandstein)









fotocommunity


----------



## erbse

Mainz, historical tower skyline









fotocommunity


----------



## erbse

Mainz - Augustinerkirche (St. Augustine church), architect unknown

One of the greatest religious baroque creations on the face of the earth in my eyes. Yet it's not well known at all. It's rather small, but the composition is almost reaching absolute perfection.









Source: Wiki


----------



## erbse

While talking about perfect religious creations - Jobaneu should love this one 


*Wieskirche* (Wies church for pilgrimage), Steingaden (Pfaffenwinkel), Bavaria

Probably the best rococo church ever built. It's UNESCO heritage.









Wiki


----------



## erbse

Wieskirche - facing the altar









fotocommunity


----------



## erbse

Wieskirche - "The Gate to Heaven"









fotocommunity


----------



## erbse

Wieskirche - the whole fresco









fotocommunity


----------



## erbse

--dp--


----------



## erbse

Pure understatement: The exterior of the Wieskirche 









fotocommunity


----------



## [email protected]

Berlin - Hackesche Höfe


----------



## Jobaneu

erbse said:


> Mainz - Augustinerkirche (St. Augustine church), architect unknown
> 
> One of the greatest religious baroque creations on the face of the earth in my eyes. Yet it's not well known at all. It's rather small, but the composition is almost reaching absolute perfection.


My favourite church in Mainz.
I suppose, the only church in the inner city which was not destroyed by air raids.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bad Staffelstein (Bayern): Wallfahrtskirche Vierzehnheiligen*



erbse said:


> While talking about perfect religious creations - Jobaneu should love this one


Yes, I love it very much, but this marvellous church has one serious handicap: It was NOT designed by Balthasar Neumann 
Neumann's plans are even more sophisticated, much more intellectual than those of Dominikus Zimmermann.

Therefore, this one is my favourite pilgrimage church: Vierzehnheiligen (Fourteen Holy Helpers) near Staffelstein (Fanconia), 1743-72, by B. Neumann.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/76/Vierzehnheiligen_I.JPG/800px-Vierzehnheiligen_I.JPG

The interior is defined by oval and circular vaultings, syncoping the floor plan, absolutely unique.








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/2/2c/VierzehnheiligenPlan.jpg/800px-VierzehnheiligenPlan.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/50/Vierzehnheiligen-Basilika3-Asio.JPG


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bad Staffelstein (Bayern): Wallfahrtskirche Vierzehnheiligen*

The facade of the church, elegant and nevertheless very monumental. I like this mixture of monumentality and swinging elegance.









http://www.holycross.edu/departments/visarts/vraguin/vh2.JPG









http://www.adolphs-pension.de/images/Vierzehnheiligen.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3107/2674637645_c8898edd5e_o.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bad Staffelstein (Bayern): Wallfahrtskirche Vierzehnheiligen*

The palacelike priest house behind the church

The entrance front









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2430/3647260802_2d145b9c4f_b.jpg









https://www.courses.psu.edu/nuc_e/nuc_e405_g9c/sonstiges/staffelstein/vierzehnheiligen1.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bad Staffelstein (Bayern): Wallfahrtskirche Vierzehnheiligen*

The main altar of the church dedicated to the Fourteen Holy Helpers, a masterpiece of the stucco sculptor and plasterer Johann Michael Feichtmayer, ca. 1760.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f2/Vierzehnheiligen-Basilika2-Asio.JPG


----------



## erbse

I love the work of Franz Schwechten!



The Eifel region really is something. I'd like to go there again someday.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Herne (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Rathaus*

Herne is an industrial town in the Ruhr district.
Its city hall, 1912 by Wilhelm Kreis








http://www.ruhrportal.de/images/staedte/13/720/2_.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bochum (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Stadtsparkasse*

The municipal savings bank in Bochum, 1929 by Wilhelm Kreis








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/8/83/Bochum_sparkasse_080225_006_00.jpg/434px-Bochum_sparkasse_080225_006_00.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dresden (Sachsen): Luftgaukommando IV*

Luftgaukommando IV, 1935-38, Dresden, by Wilhelm Kreis, a regional headquarter of the "Luftwaffe".
It remained completely undestroyed 1945.
It was not even attacked.








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/1/1c/Luftgaukommando_dresden2.jpg/800px-Luftgaukommando_dresden2.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/d/d0/Dresden-LGK4-Hof.jpg/800px-Dresden-LGK4-Hof.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin-Germania: Hitler's capital*

Wilhelm Kreis was an important member of Albert Speer's staff, designing the new Berlin, Hitler's world capital "Germania".
Here the model of the new high command of the army (Oberkommando des Heeres), 1939 by Kreis, to be build after the final victory, which never happened.









http://images.google.de/url?source=imgres&ct=tbn&q=http://kunst.gymszbad.de/nationalsozialismus/architektur/kreis/berlin/1939-okw-ehrenhof.png&usg=AFQjCNER4cd9Tb2avcz4mZf9aZXxL35P7g

Part of the complex should be a memorial hall for the fallen soldiers (Soldatenhalle).








http://kunst.gymszbad.de/nationalsozialismus/architektur/kreis/soldatenhalle/sh-modell-01.png









http://kunst.gymszbad.de/nationalsozialismus/architektur/speer/germania/oberkommando-02.png

Sculptures by Arno Breker, Hitler's favourite sculptor, who had been a disciple of professor Wilhelm Kreis at the Düsseldorf academy of arts during the late twenties.

Even after the Second World War was Wilhelm Kreis (1873-1955) a succesful architect.
He planned for example the Dortmund branch office building of the federal state central bank, 1954, of which I've found no picture.


----------



## malud

Burg Altena, NRW.
The worlds first youth hostel was established here in 1912.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Altena


http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a2/Burg_Altena_20080215.JPG


----------



## Andre_idol

Still an youth hotel? Looks so amazing!!


----------



## erbse

Yeah, it's still a youth hostel including a hostel museum 

And there's also some annual rock festival called Burgrock.


Some additional photos - with the town in front of it:









source


----------



## erbse

Altena Castle again









source


----------



## erbse

source


----------



## erbse

source


----------



## erbse

source


----------



## erbse

Way too many great photos of the castle out there to stop now 


the gate








source


----------



## erbse

Inside









source


----------



## erbse

source


----------



## erbse

source


----------



## erbse

source


----------



## erbse

Could you imagine an even more beautiful hostel? 










source


View from up there:









source









source


Focussing some mansion:









source


----------



## erbse

Approaching the valley with some paraglider:









source


Interesting light









source


----------



## erbse

Inside Schloss Altena - very German 









source









source


----------



## erbse

--dp--


----------



## erbse

--dp--


----------



## erbse

I've done this amazing building and its surroundings justice now, I think.


To put it to an end: Altena at night









source









source



Feel like going there right now


----------



## Jobaneu

*Schloss Ortenberg (Baden-Württemberg)*



erbse said:


> Could you imagine an even more beautiful hostel?


Not more beautiful, but as beautiful: Ortenberg Castle, a Neogothic palace inside an old medieval castle ruin, today a youth hostel.
Designed in "Tudor Gothic", 1838-43 by the architect Friedrich Eisenlohr for a Livonian baron.








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/4/44/Schloss-ortenberg.jpg/800px-Schloss-ortenberg.jpg

Amidst the vineyards of the Ortenau (Baden)









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/4/41/Weinanbau-ortenau.jpg/800px-Weinanbau-ortenau.jpg

The palace seen from the castle's Neogothic donjon








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/4/4c/Jugendherberge_Schloss_Ortenberg.jpg/627px-Jugendherberge_Schloss_Ortenberg.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Schloss Ortenberg (Baden-Württemberg)*

Baden vine with Ortenberg castle








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3158/2987914531_4b7533b0a2_b.jpg

Ortenberg Castle in front of the Black Forest mountains









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2396/2427221171_8b49d27eea_b.jpg

Ortenberg's donjon (Bergfried, the main tower of a castle)








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3611/3602398503_c9997541da_b.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Schloss Ortenberg (Baden-Württemberg)*

An aerial view









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3011/3092271902_44cbd2352d_o.jpg

and Ortenberg Castle for model railroad friends 









http://images.google.de/url?source=imgres&ct=img&q=http://www.n-bahn-club.de/images/anlage2gleisig/004-SchlossOrtenberg-2.jpg&usg=AFQjCNGdLHsbvTTqhjZsgFDf7fC2ACOKRA


----------



## friedemann

erbse said:


> Could you imagine an even more beautiful hostel?


It would be a good location for a luxury hotel and a spa.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Wachenheim (Rheinland-Pfalz): Weingut Bürklin-Wolf*

The architect of Ortenberg Castle, Friedrich Eisenlohr, also designed the house of the wine growing estate Bürklin - Wolf in a Neoclassical manner, 1840.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/f/ff/GutshausBW.JPG/800px-GutshausBW.JPG


----------



## erbse

Wine estates are something I'm deeply in love with. They all are just marvellous, pictoresque buildings - well maintained, but not avoiding breathing patina. Just perfect :drool:


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ

Me gustan esos castillos.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Offenburg (Baden-Württemberg): Bahnhof*

Eisenlohr (1805-1856) was the first architect of the Baden railroad.
He planned for example the early railroad stations in Mannheim, Heidelberg, Baden-Baden, Karlsruhe between c.1840 and 1850, all later demolished and replaced by new buildings.
Only the Offenburg station and some small stations still exist.

Here the Offenburg railroad station









http://images.google.de/url?source=imgres&ct=tbn&q=http://www.bluesky-interactive.com/erkundungsberichte/images/ontourkabafiles/ptkaba-22.JPG&usg=AFQjCNEAOEPMouFTfyJ0ks4AgIIHmVUfVQ

Eisenlohr designed also the typical Black Forest cuckoo clock (Schwarzwälder Kuckucksuhr = German clock), surely his most famous work, worldwide 

But who knows Friedrich Eisenlohr?

YOU, NOW!!!

left: his original model - right: the product.









http://wpcontent.answers.com/wikipedia/commons/7/7b/Eisenl2.gif

He designed the clock following the standard gatekeeper houses he usually built for the Baden railroad.








http://fuenfuhr.de/Bilder/Diplomarbeit/2.Klasse01.jpg


----------



## erbse

You filled a Wissenslücke of mine now  Thanks!


----------



## Jobaneu

*Wachenheim (Rheinland-Pfalz): Villa Wolf*



erbse said:


> Wine estates are something I'm deeply in love with. They all are just marvellous, pictoresque buildings - well maintained, but not avoiding breathing patina. Just perfect :drool:


In Wachenheim you can also find the Villa Wolf, the house of the co-owner of the vinegrowing estate Bürklin-Wolf.
It was also planned by F. Eisenlohr, 1843









http://www.zunftwissen.org/de/images/thumb/4/4e/Villa_Wolf_mit_Park.jpg/800px-Villa_Wolf_mit_Park.jpg


----------



## karanaayare

Isek said:


> Danube, Donau


Entertainment with full fun!!


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bacharach (Rheinland-Pfalz): Burg Stahleck*

Another romantic youth hostel: Stahleck Castle on the Rhine.
The ruin of the castle (French troops had blasted it 1689) had been reconstructed in a "medieval" manner 1925-40 (roof of the donjon 1967).

The entrance side








http://djtravel.homestead.com/files/bacharach_-_burg_stahleck.jpg










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/a/aa/BurgStahleckNW.jpg/800px-BurgStahleckNW.jpg

The castle's courtyard









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/0/0b/BurgBacharachInnenhof.jpg/800px-BurgBacharachInnenhof.jpg


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ

Excelentes tomas, muy bonitos paisajes. kay:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bacharach (Rheinland-Pfalz): Bacharach mit Burg Stahleck*

Bacharach in an old photography (c.1900).
You can see the castle's ruin on top of the hill (right).
On the left, the city of Bacharach with a late Romanesque church, to the right of this church, the ruin of the Gothic Werner chapel. As 1689 the castle had been blasted, rubble smashed the chapel.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/9/95/BurgStahleck1900.jpg/800px-BurgStahleck1900.jpg

The Rhine valley today








http://welterbe-mittelrheintal.de/uploads/pics/tal_bacharach_a.jpg

Bacharach, the late Romanesque St. Peter's church and the Werner chapel in the dawn.








http://www.fewo-bacharach.de/ad330955afa8f5d85c658437d5f3660e_IMG_3599.JPG


----------



## Andre_idol

Seriously those youth hostels in those castels are bloody amazing :drool:

Thanks for all the photos


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bacharach (Rheinland-Pfalz): Wernerkapelle*

As beautiful the Werner chapel is, as horrible is its history.
1287 a passer-by found the corpse of a terribly butchered 16 year old boy called Werner near Bacharach.
The jews of the town were falsely accused to have killed him for ritual purposes.
Pogroms started, many jews were killed.

King Rudolf I. ordered to burn the boy's corpse to stop the beginning pilgrimage and to prosecute the murderers of the jews.
Inspite of this order the city began 1289 to build a pilgrimage church atop Werner's grave, the Werner chapel (1289-1338).
The boy was never officially beatified, but the people wanted him to be a martyr and they began to visit his grave.









http://www.mainz-bingen-foto.de/pages/Bacharach/picture-0032.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/9/94/Bacharach_2009-08-01_07.jpg/400px-Bacharach_2009-08-01_07.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/b/b9/Bacharach_BW_12.JPG/371px-Bacharach_BW_12.JPG


----------



## Jobaneu

*Jugendherbergen/youth hostels*



Andre_idol said:


> Seriously those youth hostels in those castels are bloody amazing :drool:
> 
> Thanks for all the photos


You can find about 40 youth hostels in castles all over Germany.
Read this article.


----------



## Astronaut from Mars

*terrific photos, thanks for sharing

Visit the photos and sounds of Brazil here*


----------



## Redalinho

*Castle of Schwerin, lake of Schwerin, Mecklenburgische Seenplatte, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, *










Brigitte Merz / LOOK-foto


----------



## Darryl

^^

I've always thought that castle is simply :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Trechtingshausen (Rheinland-Pfalz): Burg Rheinstein*

Rheinstein Castle was the first Rhine castle ruin, which was reconstructed as a Neogothic palace, 1823-29, for a Prussian Hohenzollern prince by the architect Johann Claudius von Lassaulx.
The castle is not a youth hostel, but ypu can rent a guest appartment in the castle, celebrate your marriage in the chapel and feast your guests in the knight's hall there.
The visit of the Neogothic interior is possible too.









http://images.google.de/url?source=imgres&ct=tbn&q=http://www.ferienwohnung-mary-anne.de/media/images/Burg-Rheinstein-bei-Bingen.jpg&usg=AFQjCNFazMlu7gSiHGPxHOCW0S56qvoR1A










http://de.academic.ru/pictures/dewiki/114/rheinstein.jpg


The small fountain terrace









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3090/2852518697_9d735be3b5_b.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Trechtingshausen (Rheinland-Pfalz): Burg Rheinstein*

The secret garden









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2586/3782060210_222a1eb5fe_o.jpg

The chapel









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3329/3478525103_80a7749e49_b.jpg








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3626/3324297212_fcac5ba407_o.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Trechtingshausen (Rheinland-Pfalz): Burg Rheinstein*

The secret garden again









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3300/3626063916_f1dd7fde32_b.jpg

The fountain









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3658/3323471647_9dcf122bc3_o.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Trechtingshausen (Rheinland-Pfalz): Burg Rheinstein*

The Knight's Hall









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3501/3830592289_6619b1e963_b.jpg

The Library









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3628/3324306924_29d18bb585_o.jpg

The Yellow Room









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3628/3324305898_c01ee0533d_o.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Trechtingshausen (Rheinland-Pfalz): Burg Rheinstein*

The Blue Room









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1206/1206464433_07bf64620e_o.jpg

The Pink Room









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3543/3323466993_f49787490d_o.jpg

The Green Bedroom









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3017/3324305276_d2680ff6d3_o.jpg


----------



## friedemann

*Husum*, Schleswig-Holstein:


----------



## friedemann

*Flensburg*, Schleswig-Holstein.
This city is well known for its national database of traffic violaters 
and its Naval Academy (Marineschule Mürwik).











The Naval Academy was established by Kaiser Wilhelm II in 1910.


----------



## friedemann

*Neuharlingersiel*, Lower Saxony: first pack ice.
Going for a little swim in the harbour would be good for the circuit.


















sources: fotocommunity


----------



## Energy2003

*Lindau, Bavaria*

Dec. 2009












(C) SKY1946


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bad Breisig (Rheinland-Pfalz): Burg Rheineck*

A further ruined castle, reconstructed by Johann Claudius von Lassaulx to a Romantic, this one Neoromanesque, palace was Rheineck Castle (not to confuse with Rheinstein ), done since 1832 for a Prussian minister.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/b/b6/Burg_Rheineck_Sammlung_Duncker.jpg/787px-Burg_Rheineck_Sammlung_Duncker.jpg









http://haub-online.de/garbage/13/138739/big_1288595_0_350-281.jpg

The castle's courtyard










http://images.google.de/url?source=...ck.jpg&usg=AFQjCNEYqYN688yseJ8v9qjpWpgJNqEIuQ


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dieblich (Rheinland-Pfalz): Alte Schule*

Another aspect of Lassaulx's work, his Neoclassical manner, represents typically the Old School of Dieblich, 1828.










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...lte_Schule.jpg/800px-Dieblich_Alte_Schule.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Unterleiterbach (Bayern): Schloss*

Unterleiterbach Palace near Bamberg, 1737-39 by Justus Heinrich Dientzenhofer, court architect of the Bamberg prince bishops for the countess Brockdorff.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/7c/Schloss_Unterleiterbach.jpg/800px-Schloss_Unterleiterbach.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Unterleiterbach (Bayern): Valentinikapelle*

Valentini Chapel by Johann Jakob Michael Küchel (1703-69), a graveyard chapel, 1740.
Küchel, a very able architect, was often a collaborator of Balthasar Neumann and his follower as chief architect in the Prince-Bishopric Bamberg.









http://www.laetterbocher-blosmusik.de/images/Valentini_aussen.jpg









http://www.laetterbocher-blosmusik.de/images/Valentini_innen.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Rentweinsdorf (Bayern): Schloss Rotenhan*

Rentweinsdorf Palace, 1750-52 by Johann Jakob Michael Küchel for the Barons Rotenhan, cour d'honneur.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/4/47/Schlo%C3%9F_Rentweinsdorf_%28Gesamtansicht%29.jpg/800px-Schlo%C3%9F_Rentweinsdorf_%28Gesamtansicht%29.jpg

The garden front









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d1/Schloss_Rentweinsdorf_Garten.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bamberg (Bayern): Rosengarten der Residenz*

Bamberg, rose garden of the prince-bishop residence, pavilion by Johann Jakob Michael Küchel, 1757, sculptures by Ferdinand Tietz.
On the right the church of the Benedictine abbey St. Michael.









http://images.google.de/url?source=imgres&ct=tbn&q=http://www.bamberg.info/tn_img/140740_rosengarten_1.jpg&usg=AFQjCNFnyfmOkP-2SwALGULu71V5ku5ZFQ









http://www.bamberg.de/doku-zentrum_welterbe/index.php?galpath=Bergstadt









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/64/Rosengarten_V.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Pretzfeld (Bayern): Pfarrkirche St. Kilian*

Pretzfeld's St. Kilian's church by J.J.M. Küchel, 1742-61









http://images.google.de/url?source=imgres&ct=img&q=http://www.pretzfeld.de/uploads/images/marktgemeinde/stkilian.jpg&usg=AFQjCNFK_V3NnpkDjXWn2RlVH4VijMPafw


----------



## Jobaneu

*Heroldsbach (Bayern): Schloss Thurn*

Another rose garden, another pavilion of J.J.M Küchel, the rose garden pavilion of Thurn Castle in Heroldsbach









http://www.schloss-thurn.de/events/firmenveranstaltung/img/rosengarten.jpg

The castle itself, an early Baroque water castle, modernized by Küchel 1737 for a capitular of Bamberg cathedral









http://www.schloss-thurn.de/events/firmenveranstaltung/img/schloss.jpg

The high altar of the castle's chapel









http://www.schloss-thurn.de/events/familienfeiern/img/kapelle.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Ullstadt (Bayern): Schloss Franckenstein*

Franckenstein Castle, the family seat of the Barons Franckenstein, the severe central building by Johann Dientzenhofer, the side wings by Küchel

The cour d'honneur









http://www.dr-bernhard-peter.de/Heraldik/Heraldikbil14/s-ullstadt-9.jpg

The side wings on the left side









http://www.dr-bernhard-peter.de/Heraldik/Heraldikbil14/s-ullstadt-5.jpg

and the right wing









http://www.dr-bernhard-peter.de/Heraldik/Heraldikbil14/s-ullstadt-6a.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Ullstadt (Bayern): Schloss Franckenstein*

The castle's architectural sculpture is the work of Ferdinand Tietz, a famous German Rococo sculptor.
Here some destails

The allegory of war









http://www.dr-bernhard-peter.de/Heraldik/Heraldikbil14/s-ullstadt-8.jpg

A lion, holding the arms of the Franckenstein family









http://www.dr-bernhard-peter.de/Heraldik/Heraldikbil14/s-ullstadt-1b.jpg

and a playing putto









http://www.dr-bernhard-peter.de/Heraldik/Heraldikbil14/s-ullstadt-8b.jpg


----------



## friedemann

There are misty forests...


----------



## friedemann

... and small streams in Upper Lusatia near Löbau in Saxony.


















sources: fotocommunity - Kay Sbrzesny


----------



## friedemann

Autumn landscape in the *Allgäu*, Bavaria:









source: fotocommunity


----------



## friedemann

The *Externsteine* are outstanding sandstone rocks 
located in the Teutoburg Forest (NRW) near Bad Meinberg, surrounded by a park-like landscape with a lake.


















source: fotocommunity – R. Meier RM


----------



## friedemann

View from the Sebalduskirche to the castle and parts of the old town in *Nuremberg*.


















source: fotocommunity – Harald Hertel


----------



## friedemann

*Berlin*, Weitlingstraße:


















source: fotocommunity – Bernd Havenstein


----------



## erbse

The winterly skyline of *Dresden* yesterday:









source


----------



## erbse

Closer to the night:









source


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

:eek2:*speechless* :master:


----------



## schum-ho

^^ Really, that is just amazing! :uh: Thank you for posting!


----------



## schum-ho

My beautiful (and underrepresented/underestimated) hometown of Halle/Saale: 









photo by fotocommunity

We really have a wonderful christmas market


----------



## Andre_idol

This last two shots are bloody amazing :drool:


----------



## erbse

Time to set you guys up for some Christmas mood!

Happy German Banner Day and a Merry Christmas everyone 


*Bernkastel-Kues* in Rhineland-Palatinate, Christmas Market









Source


----------



## erbse

Source


----------



## erbse

Spitzhäuschen ("copped cottage") in Bernkastel - for real, fairy tale?









Source


----------



## erbse

Source


----------



## erbse

*Dresden* - Atmospheric Christmas Market inside the courtyard of the royal castle (Stallhof im Residenzschloss).

Dresden has lots of those (7 officially) and also is the city with the oldest Christmas Market in the world (Striezelmarkt)!









Source


----------



## erbse

We'll get a snowy Christmas Eve! :carrot:


Erbach im Odenwald, Hesse - snowy Christmas Market








Source


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe

*Thüringen/Thuringia*










www.spiegel.de


----------



## Jobaneu

Rinchinlhumbe said:


> www.spiegel.de


Are you nuts?

This is the most top secret project of our "Wehrmacht"!
There, we, the Germans, are breeding dinosaurs, the very last "Wunderwaffe" of our "Führer"!
And you post that in a public forum?!

I can't believe it.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Naturkundemuseum*

This "wonder weapon" has failed, as you can see.









http://www.kulturprojekte-berlin.de/uploads/tx_templavoila/Sauriersaalhinten_Credit_Museum_fuer_Naturkunde_Berlin_.jpg

Like all the others too.
The biggest dinosaur worldwide presented in a museum: Brachiosaurus brancai, height: 12 m, length: 23 m.

You can see the skeleton in the Museum of Natural History, Berlin, 1883-89, architect: August Tiede
The building is a very typical example for the dominating Neo-Renaissance style of the era between 1871 and ca. 1890-1900.









http://www.spiegel.de/img/0,1020,917331,00.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Dinosaurs!?!???? Na....we aren't backward! Heck, what do you think got Geroge Lucas his ideas for Star Wars from!? ;-)











But this is the famous Grube Messel, where the scientis have found lots of, partly unique prehistoric animals


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

From the Walhalla in Regensburg








http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/1630106.jpg


----------



## Tiaren

*Berlin*, Schlossbrücke and Alte Kommandantur:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ministry/4250254651/


----------



## erbse

The area around the Kommandantur and Spreeinsel really is the most pleasing of Berlin Mitte. I wonder what the impression will be like when the Stadtschloss reconstruction is finished.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Burg Brennhausen (Bayern, Franken)*

The Water Castle Brennhausen near Sulzdorf, Franconia, ca. 1300 and 16th century









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/e/e8/Brennhausenlakeview1.jpg/800px-Brennhausenlakeview1.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8c/BrennhausenABauer1.jpg

The entrance side









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/1/1c/Brennhausen4.jpg/800px-Brennhausen4.jpg


----------



## malud

Berlin: Tempodrom, seen through the ruin of Anhalter Bahnhof



http://www.flickr.com/photos/mkuhn/37278432/


----------



## Nightsky

Germany is probably Europe's most underrated country...some places look almost magic. People think it is just autobahn and ugly factories but that is completely wrong!


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Anhalter Bahnhof*



malud said:


> Berlin: Tempodrom, seen through the ruin of Anhalter Bahnhof


Great, this contrast!

The Anhalt Station (Anhalter Bahnhof, 1874-80, architect: Franz Schwechten) was the most important Berlin station, "des Deutschen Reiches großer Bahnhof".
Surely, the most important, but in my opinion not the most beautiful.

Trains with state guests, monarchs, presidents etc. arrived there, were welcomed by the emperor.

The station 1910









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/4/40/Anhalter_Bahnhof_und_Askanischer_Platz.jpg/800px-Anhalter_Bahnhof_und_Askanischer_Platz.jpg

The ruin 1951









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2b/Bundesarchiv_B_145_Bild-P054491%2C_Berlin%2C_Ruine_des_Anhalter_Bahnhofes.jpg

And the rest of the facade today, after tearing down the ruin 1960









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/a/a6/Anhalter_Bahnhof_2005.jpg/800px-Anhalter_Bahnhof_2005.jpg

A sad example for Berlin monument (non-)conservation, one of so many sad examples.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Anhalter Bahnhof*

The Anhalt Station's train shed, 1881









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/d/d1/Anhalter.jpg/779px-Anhalter.jpg


and the "train shed " today









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/1/11/Anhalter_Bahnhof_Site_with_Europahaus_and_Excelsiorhaus_2005.jpg/800px-Anhalter_Bahnhof_Site_with_Europahaus_and_Excelsiorhaus_2005.jpg


----------



## buho

It's tragical, was a beautiful train station.
Nice thread :cheers:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Anhalter Bahnhof*

An aerial view of the station, 1910 (Zeppelin):









http://www.snugu.de/ak/berlinanhalterbf1910ca2.jpg

The facade, 1910









http://www.snugu.de/ak/berlinanhalterbf1910ca.jpg


The train shed 1880









http://www.berlinstreet.de/geschichte/clips/125anhalterbhf2_gr.jpg


----------



## Scba

What did it in, the war?


----------



## tanzirian

^^ I'm guessing so.

Hope they rebuild the station...a very beautiful building. Europe in general has done an excellent job rebuilding historic structures after the war...in many cities one often can't tell that a building is a recent reconstruction (vs original structure), without knowing otherwise. I admire this and wish it would serve as a model for reconstruction of historic environments elsewhere in the world.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: alter Lehrter Bahnhof*

The most beautiful Berlin station in my eyes was the "Lehrter Bahnhof" (Lehrt Station, 1868-71, architects: Lent, Scholz, Lapierre), here in a photography from 1879:









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/4/43/1879_lehrter_bhf.jpg/800px-1879_lehrter_bhf.jpg

an aerial view, 1910









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/b/b2/Lehrter_Bahnhof%2C_1910.jpg/800px-Lehrter_Bahnhof%2C_1910.jpg

the ruin 1951, dynamited 1958









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/a/a8/Bundesarchiv_B_145_Bild-F003101-0008%2C_Berlin%2C_Lehrter_Bahnhof.jpg/591px-Bundesarchiv_B_145_Bild-F003101-0008%2C_Berlin%2C_Lehrter_Bahnhof.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Hauptbahnhof, der "neue" Lehrter Bahnhof*



Scba said:


> What did it in, the war?


Yes, almost all Berlin stations had been destroyed by air raids 1943-45 and the final battle against the Red Army 1945.


And here the new "Lehrter Bahnhof", the contemporary Berlin Central Station (architect: Meinhard von Gerkan, 1998-2006), on the site of the old Lehrter Bahnhof.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/7a/Berlin_hauptbahnhof_no_2.jpg/800px-Berlin_hauptbahnhof_no_2.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/a/ac/BlnHauptbahnhof10.jpg/800px-BlnHauptbahnhof10.jpg

an aerial view with the "Bundeskanzleramt" (Federal Chancellery), the seat of Bundeskanzler Merkel:









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/1/10/BerlinHauptbahnhof.jpg/800px-BerlinHauptbahnhof.jpg


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ

Very good photo.


----------



## Discu

Scba said:


> What did it in, the war?


The old station had been heavily damaged in 1945 but it was not destroyed (as the photo from 1951 proves).
It was still in use until 1952.
However it became useless afterwards due to the separation of Berlin.
It was demolished in 1959 although being listed as a protected monument since the 30's.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Neuschwanstein (Bayern)*

Neuschwanstein









http://www.reisefestival.de/wp-content/gallery/deutschland/schloss_neuschwanstein_winter_1000.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Münster (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Rathaus*

The late Gothic town hall of Münster in a winter night









http://www.flensburg-online.de/weihnachten/muenster-rathaus-im-schnee.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Würzburg (Bayern): Winter 1945*

The destroyed Würzburg, the old Main Bridge, in the background the Romanesque cathedral









http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/Media/3/102/524/1824688.jpg

Almost the same view ca. 5 years ago









http://www.wwa-ab.bayern.de/wir/pic/stadt_wue_mainbrueckeblickmittelblau_gr.jpg

Meanwhile, the Neoromanesque facade of the cathedral is reconstructed too










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2133/2115370100_977008b0ef_b.jpg


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Berlin skyline:








source


----------



## Jobaneu

*Würzburg (Bayern): Dom*

An aerial view of Würzburg Cathedral
The great Baroque dome belongs to the Neumünster Church (1712-16, architect: Josef Greising).









http://www.rheinhessen-luftbild.de/data/media/80/P5042842.jpg

The late Romanesque choir and the eastern towers of the Würzburg Cathedral









http://www.dom-wuerzburg.de/assets/bilder/gross/ostseite_710x640.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Würzburg (Bayern): Domkreuzgang*

The late Gothic cloister of Würzburg Cathedral









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2436/3637214487_3cced0c223_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3640/3638025202_2e355a680b_b.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Würzburg (Bayern): Dom*

The splendid Baroque interior (1701-04 by Pietro Magno) before march 1945









http://www.museum-am-dom.de/verlorenehimmelsraeume/grafik/bilder/dom2.jpg

and today with a modern high altar, the nave reconstructed without the Baroque decoration in a Romanesque manner.









http://www.pcpraxis.de/picbase/thumbnails/900/1205955178.jpg


----------



## Isek

Horses near Gaißach, Upper-Bavaria


----------



## JValjean

*Leipzig*

Mädlerpassage








http://www.flickr.com/photos/matz-o-man/485504253/sizes/l/in/set-72157600169324577/ _(posted by matz-o-man)_


----------



## Jobaneu

*Oschersleben (Sachsen-Anhalt): Schloss Peseckendorf*

Peseckendorf Castle, 1906, architect: Paul Schultze-Naumburg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3067/2621731899_5b8169da64_b.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Tuteurhaus*

The Tuteur House, built as a ladies' fashion store by Hermann Muthesius 1912/13 in the centre of Berlin.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/9/97/Berlin%2C_Mitte%2C_Leipziger_Stra%C3%9Fe%2C_Tuteur-Haus_01.jpg/699px-Berlin%2C_Mitte%2C_Leipziger_Stra%C3%9Fe%2C_Tuteur-Haus_01.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Heilbronn (Baden-Württemberg): Villa Faißt*

For the director of a local sugar refinery the architect Robert von Reinhardt built 1875/76 this neo-renaissance villa in an italianate style.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/61/Hn-caecilien66-web.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Stuttgart (Baden-Württemberg): Marienspital*

St. Mary's Hospital in Stuttgart, 1890, by Robert von Reinhardt, Neo-Renaissance in a more German form.
What a constrast to the background.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/3/3e/Marienhospital_stuttgart.jpg/800px-Marienhospital_stuttgart.jpg


----------



## erbse

Stuttgart is full of such contrasts. It could be a way more beautiful city if they'd tear down some of those post war monstrosities and reconstruct the pre war buildings, especially around Schlossplatz, Marktplatz and Schillermarkt.

Btw, thanks for those Würzburg impressions Jobaneu! Another city that could be amazing if they'd clean the cityscape of some ugly buildings and reconstruct instead. Once undoubtedly one of the most beautiful European old towns, competing even with the big guys such as Prague.



*Leipzig* - city hall and Straßenbahn/cable car









by flickr - kudos to JValjean!


----------



## erbse

*Leipzig* - Goethe statue









by flickr


----------



## Marathaman

Goethe :master:


----------



## erbse

*Leipzig* - "Alte Handelsbörse" (old merkantile exchange), on the "Naschmarkt" (something like "snacking market" I guess)









by flickr


----------



## erbse

Closer view of the Handelsbörse with the coat of arms of Leipzig









by flickr


The graphical coat of arms of Leipzig


----------



## erbse

*Leipzig* - Old Guildhall / City Hall right behind the Handelsbörse









by flickr


----------



## erbse

*Leipzig* - Völkerschlachtdenkmal (Monument to the Battle of the Nations - against Napoleon)

Opened in 1913 to the public. They're currently refurbishing it.
It's the largest monument in all of Europe!









by Wiki


----------



## Jobaneu

*Mannheim (Baden-Württemberg): Christuskirche*

The Christ Church, 1907-11 in a neo-baroque form of Art nouveau, very typical for the wealthy Mannheim at this time - office buildings, villas, banks, insurance companies and so on.
Sadly many had been destroyed 1943-45, the ruins later demolished.









http://de.academic.ru/pictures/dewiki/77/Mannheim_Christuskirche_2005.jpg

The altar









http://www.jugo-ma.de/media/Seitenfotos%20Kirchenbau/Rundgang/03a.jpg









http://www.jugo-ma.de/media/Seitenfotos%20Kirchenbau/Rundgang/06a.jpg


----------



## malud

Berlin streetart



http://www.flickr.com/photos/graffalermitageblogspotcom/3457977587/


----------



## Marathaman

One can sense the pride and confidence of those who built these buildings. Awesome.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dresden (Sachsen): Staatskanzlei*



Marathaman said:


> One can sense the pride and confidence of those who built these buildings. Awesome.


That's true.
Too much pride and selfconfidence perhaps, not only within Germany.
All the great nations of Europe were proud and selfconfident during this era before WWI. and at the same time, they feared to loose their position.
It ended maybe because of pride, selfconfidence and fear in a terrible war, which destroyed Europe's leading position in the world and especially Germany's position in Europe.

Today after a second world war, Europe will soon have to work very very hard to preserve its wealth.
I'am sure it will be China and perhaps India to become proud and selfconfident nations.
Hopefully they will not make the same terrible mistakes.
But I doubt.

Another example of pride and selfconfidence: the Saxon State Chancellery in Dresden, built 1900-1906 for some Saxon ministries (interior, justice, education) by Edmund Waldow and Heinrich Tscharmann.









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3121/2446848424_435c709cec_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3317/3575885363_e5e07f82e6_b.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/70/TySaechsischeStaatskanzlei20050921i0633.jpg/800px-TySaechsischeStaatskanzlei20050921i0633.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Kaiserliche Hochseeflotte*

The symbol of Germany's pride before WWI. was the mighty Imperial German High Sea Fleet, here the row of the battleships (a little bit OT but some sort of architecture too, these ships. I like them, albeit they were terrible warmachines).









http://www.abload.de/img/bundesarchiv_dvm_10_bix3su.jpg

Mighty, beautiful ships, but militarily completely senseless and politically destructive because Great Britain took offence by this enormous fleet.
Germany had one of the strongest armies in Europe and now one of the biggest fleets too.
Great Britain had only a small army and felt itself endangered by this fleet.

Here the most modern German ships in WWI., the battleships of the first and second battle squadron in Kiel harbour, 1914.









http://www.sms-navy.com/bb/Hochseeflotte_89320.jpg


----------



## Marathaman

Jobaneu said:


> That's true.
> Too much pride and selfconfidence perhaps, not only within Germany.
> All the great nations of Europe were proud and selfconfident during this era before WWI. and at the same time, they feared to loose their position.
> It ended maybe because of pride, selfconfidence and fear in a terrible war, which destroyed Europe's leading position in the world and especially Germany's position in Europe.
> 
> Today after a second world war, Europe will soon have to work very very hard to preserve its wealth.
> I'am sure it will be China and perhaps India to become proud and selfconfident nations.
> Hopefully they will not make the same terrible mistakes.
> But I doubt.


Humanity's a b*tch eh? I think globalization will ensure that such things never happen again, atleast to that extent. 

Anyways, lets enjoy the wonderful architecture...


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Reichsmarineamt, Bendlerblock, Bundesministerium der Verteidigung*

Here the imperial marine ministry, 1911-14 by Reinhardt & Süßenguth, the seat of Great Admiral Alfred von Tirpitz.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/4/4a/Berlin%2C_Tiergarten%2C_Reichpietschufer%2C_Bendler-Block_02.jpg/800px-Berlin%2C_Tiergarten%2C_Reichpietschufer%2C_Bendler-Block_02.jpg


This is the same building where the officers who had tried to kill Hitler 1944 had been arrested and executed at once in its courtyard, among them Colonel von Stauffenberg, the leading figure.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/8/8b/Bendelerblock.jpg/800px-Bendelerblock.jpg

Today the building is the seat of our Ministry of Defence.


----------



## Jobaneu

Marathaman said:


> Humanity's a b*tch eh?


That's for sure


> I think globalization will ensure that such things never happen again, atleast to that extent.


I hope so.



> Anyways, lets enjoy the wonderful architecture...


No problem.
I enjoy even big bad battleships now when they are sunk long ago at Scapa Flow.

Here the battleship SMS Baden, SMS Baden and SMS Bayern were the last battleships built for the imperial marine, still during WWI.









http://www.gwpda.org/naval/images/baden_1919_scapa.jpg

To finance his proud unnecassary fleet the emperor created the sparkling wine tax.
The fleet has gone, the tax stayed


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Neptunbrunnen*

The Neptune Fountain (1885-91 by the sculptor Reinhold Begas) in a pic from ca. 1900, in the background Andreas Schlüter's Berlin City Palace.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/8/84/Berlin_-_Neptunbrunnen_-_um_1900.jpg/800px-Berlin_-_Neptunbrunnen_-_um_1900.jpg

and today, in the background commi blocks









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/6/6f/Berlin%2C_Mitte%2C_Neptunbrunnen_03.jpg/800px-Berlin%2C_Mitte%2C_Neptunbrunnen_03.jpg

a beautiful detail, the Rhine (yes, Father Rhine is here a beautiful woman)









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/c/c3/Neptun_2a.jpg/800px-Neptun_2a.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Alexander-von-Humboldt-Denkmal, Berliner Universität*

Another work of Reinhold Begas, the monument for the great scientist Alexander von Humboldt, 1883, in front of the Berlin Humboldt University.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/9/98/080110_uni_berlin.jpg/800px-080110_uni_berlin.jpg


The university building is the former city palace of Prince Henry of Prussia (Heinrich von Preußen), a younger brother of King Frederick the Great.
He was a very successful military leader himself, perhaps more eminent than his royal brother.
Georg Wenzeslaus von Knobelsdorff, the architect of the king (Sanssouci), designed the great palace (1748-66), here in a photography from 1883.
It was destroyed during WWII and had been reconstructed, but without its splendid inner decoration (staircase, marble hall).









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/86/Bundesarchiv_Bild_183-Z0929-300%2C_Berlin%2C_Opernplatz%2C_Humbolt-Universit%C3%A4t.jpg


----------



## malud

East german "Karlex" train, standing retired in Berlin Lichtenberg



http://www.flickr.com/photos/karlex/299556553/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Nürnberg (Bavaria), Verkehrsmuseum: Diesellokomotive TEE VT11.5*



malud said:


> East german "Karlex" train, standing retired in Berlin Lichtenberg


A commie train?
Almost unbelievably elegant.
When was it built?

Here the West German diesel express locomotive TEE VT11.5, 810 kw, built 1957, in the Deutsche Bahn's Museum, Nuremberg
The maximum speed of the train with 2 motor units, one at the head and one at the tail, was 100 mph.









http://www.thetrain.de/pics/module/downloadarea/2007/12/01/big/VT11_5.jpg

The Nuremberg museum









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/5/5a/N%C3%BCrnberg_Verkehrsmuseum.jpg/798px-N%C3%BCrnberg_Verkehrsmuseum.jpg

a train 1968, Cologne central station









http://www.bundesbahnzeit.de/dso/50Jahre_TEE/b08-VT11.5.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Lokschuppen Pankow*

The old roundhouse of Pankow station (Berlin) for repairing and storage of small steam locomotives, 1893.
To turn them around, a roundtable was used.
Therefore the circular or more often semicircular form of those buildings.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/6/65/Pankow_Lokschuppen.jpg/800px-Pankow_Lokschuppen.jpg

The interior









http://i37.tinypic.com/1117789.jpg

I hope it will be renovated soon.


----------



## Jobaneu

*München (Bayern): Deutsches Museum, Schnellzuglokomotive S3/6*

My favourite steam locomotive, the express locomotive of the Royal Bavarian Railroad, 1912, in the Deutsches Museum, Munich, 1830 PSi, top speed 120 km/h, built by Maffei company.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/1/18/18_451_1.jpg/800px-18_451_1.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/de/thumb/6/66/Joseph_Anton_von_Maffei_02.jpg/800px-Joseph_Anton_von_Maffei_02.jpg

another exemplar in front of its roundhouse in Nördlingen (Bavaria)









http://fotos.zum-lokschuppen.de/fileadmin/user_upload/2009/0615_40jahre_bem/_MG_9474.jpg


----------



## Marathaman

Very elegant.


----------



## Jobaneu

*München (Bayern): Gebäude der Industrie - und Handelskammer*

The Munich Chamber of Industry and Commerce, 1911, by Gabriel von Seidl









http://www.abload.de/img/75img_0994amcz.jpg

in detail: some terracotta decorations









http://www.abload.de/img/76img_09966sig.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Stadtbad Mitte*

The municipal baths Berlin Mitte, 1929-30, by Carlo Jelkmann, an architect influenced by the Bauhaus.

A dull facade









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2286/2985914067_c1c273c383_o.png

But a marvellous hall with the greatest indoor pool (50 x 15 m) in Europe at its time.









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3189/2985913957_0e083b9172_o.png

Detail of the hall's facade at the backside of the building









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/48/127458507_447e96f241_o.jpg


----------



## New York Morning

*St. Gertrud Kirche Hamburg*


----------



## Jobaneu

*Frankfurt (Hessen): Ostbahnhof*

Frankfurt East Station, 1913, destroyed 1944 by air raid









http://www.altfrankfurt.com/Spezial/Bahn/Ostbahnhof/pic/Ostbahnhof01.jpg

The hall









http://www.altfrankfurt.com/Spezial/Bahn/Ostbahnhof/pic/Ostbahnhof02.jpg


and today, a really sad example of modern architecture, poor in every aspect, built 1961 and already (thank god) dilapidated.










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/a/a5/Ostbahnhof-ffm001.jpg/800px-Ostbahnhof-ffm001.jpg


----------



## Justme

^^ What a sad loss that station was.


----------



## 3g alarm

Isek said:


> My place of birth


your town reminds me of the town on the Warner Brothers intro it looks nice

__________________
Internet Alarm Monitoring | DIY Alarm Monitoring


----------



## erbse

Great shots once again people :applause:

Trains had so much style back then. I love those streamline ones of the 50s, phenomenal!


----------



## erbse

Something different for a change:


*Potsdam* (royal Prussian residence town next to Berlin)
Russian Kolonie Alexandrowka

Beautiful wooden houses in traditional Russian style there:









Source


----------



## erbse

Castle ruin Ehrenfels








by flickr


----------



## erbse

Burghausen, Bavaria








by Photobucket



I just love that kind of patina :lovethem:


----------



## erbse

Burghausen again








by Photobucket


----------



## erbse

Bamberg, Frankonia - one of the most picturesque European old towns for sure (UNESCO heritage)








by Photobucket


----------



## erbse

Diving into the townscape








by Photobucket


----------



## erbse

A Bamberg garden








by Photobucket


----------



## erbse

Water's a main element making up the atmosphere of Bamberg old town








by Photobucket


----------



## erbse

The famous Bamberg cathedral








by Photobucket


----------



## erbse

*Dresden* - view of the recently reconstructed Neumarkt (New Market) area (Coselpalais and Academy of Arts to the left)








by Christel Kessler @ fotocommunity.de


----------



## erbse

Classic view of some Dresden old town towers seen from the other side of the Elbe river








by Diane Sachse @ fotocommunity.de


----------



## erbse

And some nice panorama of the classical Dresden Elbfront view








by Dagmar E. @ fotocommunity.de


----------



## Jobaneu

*Pretzien (Sachsen-Anhalt): Dorfkirche St. Thomas*

St.Thomas' church, the Romanesque parish church of the village Pretzien, ca. 1140, timbered Baroque tower from 1769.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/de/b/be/Pretzien_St_Thomas.jpg

The interior









http://www.pretzien.de/romanik/romanikbilder/pretzien2_gross.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bamberg (Bayern): Karmelitenkloster am Kaulberg*



erbse said:


> Bamberg, Frankonia - one of the most picturesque European old towns for sure (UNESCO heritage)


Bamberg is a dream, the only German town of this size and historical importance, which rested completely undestroyed during WWII, more beautiful than Heidelberg.

Here the Bamberg Carmelite monastery with its famous Romanesque cloister, the upper parts are baroque.
The monastery and its church had been modernized by Johann Leonhard Dientzenhofer, 1692-1716 (the church) and Balthasar Neumann 1737ff (the monastery).









http://www.karmelitenorden.de/bamberg/Bamberg2.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/6/6a/Karmelitenkreuzgang_Bamberg_im_Winter.JPG/688px-Karmelitenkreuzgang_Bamberg_im_Winter.JPG









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/2/27/Karmelitenkreuzgang_Bamberg_Sauelen.JPG/800px-Karmelitenkreuzgang_Bamberg_Sauelen.JPG


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bamberg (Bayern): Karmelitenkloster am Kaulberg*

Some of the cloister's capitals (early 13th century):









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...-Karmelitenkreuzgang,_3_Ornamentkapitelle.jpg

eagle and pig









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/a/a9/Karmelitenkreuzgang%2C_Adler_u._Schwein_SW.jpg/599px-Karmelitenkreuzgang%2C_Adler_u._Schwein_SW.jpg

a basilisk









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/9/9f/Karmelitenkreuzgang%2C_Basilisk_cf.jpg/598px-Karmelitenkreuzgang%2C_Basilisk_cf.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bamberg (Bayern): Karmelitenklosterkirche St. Theodor*

The Carmelite church St. Theodor by Johann Leonhard Dientzenhofer, 1692-1716.

The facade









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3231/2819420053_b888706171_b.jpg

The interior









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3019/2820266114_f377ee84d9_b.jpg


----------



## erbse

Bamberg never fails to amaze me. Thanks a lot, Jobaneu! :applause:




JValjean said:


> Kallmünz / Eastern Bavaria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://lh4.ggpht.com/_40d28dFIyBo/SYSeI_7IW5I/AAAAAAAAFU8/xAnCIZH5xOA/Kallmuenz.jpg


Such an amazing place as well.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Beilngries (Bayern): Schloss Hirschberg*

Hirschberg Castle above Beilngries (another amazing place ), a medieval castle tranformed into the summer residence of the Prince Bishops of Eichstätt by their court architect Maurizio Pedetti, 1760-64.
Many splendid rooms are preserved until today.










http://www.burgenseite.de/bilder/hirschberg1.jpg

an aerial view









http://home.arcor.de/oberpfalz-nord/luftbilder-s/beilngries4.jpg

The rest of the medieval castle










http://www.burgenseite.de/bilder/hirschberg4.jpg[/SIZE


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bamberg (Bayern, Franken): Kaisergrab von Heinrich und Kunigunde*

In the cathedral, you can find the tomb of the founders Heinrich and Cunigunde, a work of Tilmann Riemenschneider. It took 14 vears to carve this marble tomb, 1499-1513.









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3538/3818715499_948a362870_o.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/0/0c/BambergDom-GrabHeinrichKunigunde.JPG/800px-BambergDom-GrabHeinrichKunigunde.JPG


----------



## QroGtoMex

I sure will enjoy my stay! As for the beer, it doesn't hurt to try 
Thanks!



Jobaneu said:


> Welcome to Germany
> 
> I hope, you will enjoy your sojourn here.
> 
> And try the Bamberg beer.
> It's very special, this "Rauchbier". (some sort of smoked beer)
> I don't like it unlike the small Bamberg bratwursts, very fine, with sauerkraut and dumplings naturally.
> A foretaste: roofs and towers of the old Bamberg (city hall, cathedral, residence, St.Michael's abbey)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/f/fd/Altes_Rathaus_%28Bamberg%29_10.JPG/800px-Altes_Rathaus_%28Bamberg%29_10.JPG


----------



## erbse

We'll be welcoming you in the German section mate, if there are any questions or things you'd like to talk about  There's a lively Hannover community by the way, you should talk to those guys.


By the by: No XXL images please. 1024x768 should be the limit, except for (small) panoramas. Thanks!


----------



## Jobaneu

erbse said:


> By the by: No XXL images please. 1024x768 should be the limit, except for (small) panoramas. Thanks!


Ok.
I've changed it


----------



## alacanti

Thank you everybody for the pictures. Germany looks incredible!


----------



## erbse

^ Undoubtedly. Prost :cheers1:


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ

Impresionantes tomas kay:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bamberg (Bayern, Franken): St. Jakob*

To give you an impression of the interior of the first Bamberg cathedral, here a church, whose interior is similar to that of this early building, St. Jacob, a basilica with a flat wooden ceiling and columns, typical for the early Romanesque style (nave 1073-1109).









http://www.farnkraut-coburg.de/assets/images/DSC_4636k.jpg

The facade (1771) is a work of Johann Michael Fischer (not the Bavarian Fischer, but the not so important Franconian Fischer, one of Balthasar Neumann's followers as court architect in the prince-bishoprics of Würzburg and Bamberg.








http://www.farnkraut-coburg.de/assets/images/DSC_4656k.jpg


----------



## miro111

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=621473&page=309


----------



## Isek

^^

Tiny country want to win the No.# of views championship.


----------



## Isek

Serbia 55,4 views per 1000 inhabitants
Croatia 66,6 views per 1000 inhabitants

Germany 5,2 views per 1000 inhabitants

We love our Balkan friends!


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dreseden-Radebeul (Sachsen): Villa Shatterhand, Karl-May-Museum*



Isek said:


> ^^
> 
> Tiny country want to win the No.# of views championship.


YES-WE-CAN!

I'll try my best.

Here Karl May's house in Dresden-Radebeul, the "Villa Shatterhand", today a museum.
He buyed it 1896









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/f/f9/Villa_Shatterhand.jpg/608px-Villa_Shatterhand.jpg


----------



## Tiaren

I actually think this thread has become a little dull. I looove historic architecture and information about it (and, Jobaneu, you are doing a great job!) but pictures of stunning and unusual landscapes and cityscapes would be much more interesting for the viewer...

The thread about India has overtaken us by the way...


----------



## Tiaren

*Berlin*, court of the *Old National Gallery*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/espdesignstudio/4346067571/


----------



## Tiaren

*Dresden*, view into the *Zwinger* court:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/swusch/4344125012/in/set-72157623390236466/


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad

Amazing pics.......:yes:


----------



## Tiaren

*München, Propylaea:*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3205030240/in/set-72157608272216187/


----------



## Tiaren

*Hamburg, Alster Arcades:*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/julianpetry/4341764270/in/set-72157623263714291/


----------



## Tiaren

*Frankfurt*, Skyline:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/farnung/4349065581/


----------



## Tiaren

*Blackforest:*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4158227456/


----------



## Tiaren

*Lüneburg Heath, town of Wilsende:*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tobilg/3939078248/


----------



## Tiaren

*Lüneburg Heath as well:*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/_siegl/4050787111/


----------



## Tiaren

*Helgoland (Heligoland):*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tehmogul/3587226724/


----------



## Tiaren

*Island of Rügen, Cape Arkona:*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/werkunz/3973647532/


----------



## Tiaren

*Baltic Sea:*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ax-ro/560170184/


----------



## Tiaren

*Rügen's* white cliffs:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ax-ro/536405242/in/set-312564/


----------



## Tiaren

*Zugspitze, Bavarian Alps:*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visbeek/1184725446/


----------



## Tiaren

*Zugspitz Plateau, Bavarian Alps:*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jmauerer/3512777576/


----------



## Tiaren

*Passau, Bavaria:*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexb40/2210089181/


----------



## Tiaren

*Regensburg, Bavaria:*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexb40/2210862824/in/set-72157605102692386/


----------



## Tiaren

*Medienhafen, Düsseldorf:*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/heimatiater/286686815/


----------



## Tiaren

Shopping Mall,* Düsseldorf*:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2204752826/


----------



## Tiaren

And back to Berlin again...
*Castle Charlottenburg, Berlin*:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ole/4242930408/


----------



## Tiaren

*Friedrichstrasse, Berlin:*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/spreephoto/4085778028/

And now im tired...XD


----------



## Tiaren

Just one more...
*Berlin*, Skyline:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/spreephoto/4082784969/in/set-72157620345983905/


----------



## erbse

Uber-amazing photos Tiaren! :applause: Thanks a lot for sharing those!


----------



## Isek

Wow, this round was nice!

Bacharach


----------



## Jobaneu

Tiaren said:


> but pictures of stunning and unusual landscapes and cityscapes would be much more interesting for the viewer.


No one is hindered to do so.
You did it and the pics you have posted are really stunning.

I will do it my way and if many contributors do it their way, this thread will become as manifold as Germany.


----------



## Marathaman

Hehe. Sorry guys, my thread is getting way too many views. I think internet penetration in India is improving


----------



## Tiaren

^^
Eventually we will win, with über awesome Germany pictures!:cheers:

I think I have to check out the India-Thread... I always loved that culture and landscape. Hopefully I don't generate too many views...:lol:


----------



## Kame

Jobaneu said:


> I will do it my way and if many contributors do it their way, this thread will become as manifold as Germany.


:yes: That's how it is! Btw, thanks for doing it your way, Tiaren, your pics are amazing!

Still very cold weather here in (northern) Germany, the *Baltic Sea* is partly frozen.









flickr


----------



## Kame

flickr


----------



## Kame

Just like the *North Sea*...









flickr


----------



## Kame

flickr


----------



## Darryl

Thanks Tiaren! Those are the kinda pics I'm hoping for when I open threads like these. :cheers:


----------



## Tiaren

*Konstanz (Constance):*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sualk61/3327107368/


----------



## Tiaren

*Bamberg*, Biergarten:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/werkunz/3664742198/


----------



## Tiaren

*Schwerin Castle:*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hhoyer/3190402405/


----------



## Tiaren

*Löwenburg Castle, Kassel:*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visbeek/2331951596/


----------



## Tiaren

Typical German forest in autumn:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visbeek/1777350472/


----------



## Tiaren

*Saxony:*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixelgraphix/2975034980/


----------



## Tiaren

*Fortress Königstein, Saxony:*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/keiththorne/3483417111/


----------



## Tiaren

*Fortress Königstein, Saxony:*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4026895210/


----------



## Tiaren

*Castle Mespelbrunn, Spessart*, in the 50s









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mazdamiata/3158786597/


----------



## Tiaren

*Castle Lichtenstein:*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3732182182/


----------



## Tiaren

*Frankfurt, Main Station:*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4074141733/


----------



## Tiaren

*Frankfurt, Main Station:*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/raphaelbuss/79447691/


----------



## Tiaren

still *Frankfurt*:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcdead/1228734793/


----------



## Tiaren

*Cologne*, view from the cathedrals spires:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3256398064/


----------



## Tiaren

*Cologne Cathedral*, interior view:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dracs/459906684/


----------



## erbse

*Berlin* - Cathedral inside, the amazing historicist cupola









Source


----------



## Tiaren

*Trier, Porta ******, Roman city gate:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thierrycaland/4198177378/


----------



## Tiaren

*Dresden*, Elbfront (front on the river Elbe):









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157611864003437/with/3152201322/


----------



## Tiaren

*Görlitz*, shopping Center:









Pictures all found here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sunchild_dd/sets/72157603229437695/with/2707430598/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/extranoise/with/226433852/


----------



## Tiaren

*Berlin, Gendarmenmarkt:*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/een_berlina/sets/72157603989836052/with/452706287/


----------



## Tiaren

*Castle Pfalzgrafenstein, Rhine Valley:*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dmmaus/670028241/


----------



## Marathaman

Damn. I think I'll die of sensory overload.


----------



## Tiaren

*Castle Hohenschwangau, Füssen*:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fede_gen88/3315528807/in/set-72157594584065397/


----------



## Tiaren

*Castle Neuschwanstein*, surrounding area:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/parisiphoto/3002776552/


----------



## Tiaren

*Heidelberg:*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/richlewis/2821526177/in/set-72157607055784676/


----------



## Tiaren

*Baden Baden:*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rab36/3424620606/


----------



## Tiaren

*Baden Baden, city centre:*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dierkschaefer/3326273249/in/photostream/


----------



## Tiaren

Allianz Arena, Munich:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/domlen/3656602609/


----------



## Tiaren

*Dresden:*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xdrachenkindx/4278064165/sizes/l/


----------



## Tiaren

*Rothenburg*, town hall:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/duvel/4109240804/


----------



## Tiaren

*St. Georg, Dinkelsbühl:*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/duvel/4011274837/in/set-72157604492534085/


----------



## Tiaren

*Dinkelsbühl:*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/duvel/4011274837/in/set-72157604492534085/


----------



## erbse

Wow, what a fleißig Bienchen you are Tiaren :applause: Refill bitte!


----------



## erbse

Marathaman said:


> Damn. I think I'll die of sensory overload.


After clicking through this whole thread, that actually wouldn't be an unlikely cause of death 


*Berlin* - Cathedral (Berliner Dom)









Source


----------



## erbse

*Berlin* - Cathedral inside









Source


----------



## Jobaneu

erbse said:


> Neo Gothic Maximilianstraße? Böses Foul hno:


I don't quite agree.

Here a typical example of the representative Maximilian-Street-Style, clearly with Neo Gothic (Florentine Gothic, not French Gothic) elements, but it's a style all of its own, a mixture with some Neo Renaissance elements too, albeit chiefly Gothic.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/6/6a/Regierung_von_Oberbayern_Maximilianstr._Muenchen-1.jpg/800px-Regierung_von_Oberbayern_Maximilianstr._Muenchen-1.jpg

I would be glad if it would be Neo Renaissance, because I don't like these "Maximilianstyle" buildings.
They are so "flat", so "graphic", have no depth, no volume, plywood coulisses to me.

I don't like them.

Here an example of Florentine Gothic (the nave, not the dome!).









http://www.studentholidays.com/italy/image/florence5.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*München (Bayern): Maximilianeum*



JValjean said:


> and a different source:


The author in this quote is talking about the "Ludwigstraße", not the "Maximilianstraße".

Btw of all buildings the "Maximilianeum", the last (!), newest building of the street, is really Neo Renaissance, but it's the exception in this street, not the rule.
Architect of the street and the Maximilianeum (1857-74) was Friedrich Bürklein.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/1/1b/M%C3%BCnchen_Maximilianeum.jpg/800px-M%C3%BCnchen_Maximilianeum.jpg


----------



## erbse

^ Nah, it actually rather is the rule.

But it's plain wrong to call the whole street a "Neo Gothic ensemble". It definitely is an early historicist mixture, though you have to have to look deeply for the Gothic influences. By German standards, the above building is still Neo Renaissance, even though with (Italian) Gothic details to it. Comparable to the Duomo itself. Perhaps I'll fix the article to something even more appropriate later on. I actually like the style, btw. It's quite unique to Munich.



Karasek said:


> This thread is getting to cold!


Danke for warming it up, I guess :lol:


----------



## Tiaren

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/1/1b/M%C3%BCnchen_Maximilianeum.jpg/800px-M%C3%BCnchen_Maximilianeum.jpg[/QUOTE]

I have heard, read somewhre, that the building at first had pointed arches. They were later changed to round ones.


----------



## Tiaren

Speaking of it...for me Germany's most beautiful and wonderfully preserved Neo Renaissance building:
*Hamburg City Hall:*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wolfgangstaudt/3463012813/

Inaugurated in 1897, built by *Martin Haller* and several other architects.


----------



## Tiaren

*Hamburg City Hall inside:*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/diptanandana/4199898142/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/courtneycj/3339578802/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/courtneycj/3339578802/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/courtneycj/3339574268/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hbbt/4119709140/


----------



## thun

Unfortunately, I didn't find a proper winter pic. 

Laber cable car and Oberammergau, Oberbayern








Source

The Laber (1680m) offers the steepest ski route (not groomed) in Germany (maybe even in the whole Alps): with a fall up to 84% its clearly experts only!


----------



## Jobaneu

Tiaren said:


> I have heard, read somewhre, that the building at first had pointed arches. They were later changed to round ones.


During the construction of the Maximilian Street Bürklein was criticized more and more because of his style ("Kachelofenstil" = Tiled Stove Style).
The original Bürklein facade plans for the Maximilianeum were similar to the building, which I have posted above, much more "Gothic", indeed with pointed arches, without Corinthian columns, Neorenaissance cornices and so on.
At the end, King Mamimilian asked Gottfried Semper, the leading figure of the Neorenaissance "party" in Germany, to come to Munich.
Under Semper's influence, Bürklein altered his plans for the Maximilianeum.
Therefore this building is truely a Neorenaissance one, but NOT typical for Bürklein and the style of his street.


----------



## Karasek

Winter sucks!

More summer, this time from the Baltic sea.
House in Wieck:









Source: Fotocommunity

Traditional Zees boats:









Source: Fotocommunity


----------



## Gzdvtz

Karasek said:


> This thread is getting to cold!


Surfing Munich style:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Würzburg(Bayern, Franken): Hauptbahnhof*

After Semper's intervention, which was very humiliating for Bürklein, he changed his personal style in a more Renaissance direction.
Here his Central Station in Würzburg, 1863-69, destroyed by air raid 1945









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/25/W%C3%BCrzburg_-_Bahnhof.jpg

and the new one (1952-54) by Hans Kern









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/5/5d/W%C3%BCrzburg_Hauptbahnhof_Empfangsgeb%C3%A4ude_0516.jpg/800px-W%C3%BCrzburg_Hauptbahnhof_Empfangsgeb%C3%A4ude_0516.jpg

The hall









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/2/2b/W%C3%BCrzburger_Hauptbahnhof-_Empfangsgeb%C3%A4ude-_Richtung_Ost_25.7.2008.JPG/800px-W%C3%BCrzburger_Hauptbahnhof-_Empfangsgeb%C3%A4ude-_Richtung_Ost_25.7.2008.JPG


----------



## Jobaneu

*Starnberger See (Bayern): Roseninsel*

A summerdream of King Maximilian II., the Rose Island in Lake Starnberg with a small summervilla for the king, the "Casino", and a rose garden, planned by Peter Joseph Lenné and Franz Joseph Kreuter, 1850.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/4e/Starnberger_See_-_Roseninsel_Casino_from_lake-2006.JPG









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/0/09/Roseninsel_Casino_v_S%C3%BCden.jpg/752px-Roseninsel_Casino_v_S%C3%BCden.jpg

The Casino's side front with the rose garden









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e7/Roseninsel_Casino_und_Rosengarten.jpg


----------



## Gzdvtz

More from Munich:


----------



## Gauthier

*WOW!!! beautiful*



George W. Bush said:


> Scenic Lindau and Mainau on Lake Constance (Bodensee)


----------



## Jobaneu

*Starnberger See (Bayern): Roseninsel*

The Rose Island









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/d/d0/Rose_Island_-_Lake_Starnberg.jpg/800px-Rose_Island_-_Lake_Starnberg.jpg

Lake Starnberg and the Alps, seen from the Casino









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/2/24/Roseninsel_Blick_v_Casino_nach_S%C3%BCden.jpg/450px-Roseninsel_Blick_v_Casino_nach_S%C3%BCden.jpg

and some roses on the Rose Island









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3657/3600213988_000c579843_o.jpg


----------



## erbse

Arg, this becomes another Ragnarök! :runaway:



*PLEASE GET BACK to the 1 PHOTO PER POST RULE! Thanks.*


----------



## Tiaren

^^
Spaßbremse...hno:


----------



## Tiaren

*Eifel Maar*, old volcano:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thomasreichart/913441135/


----------



## Tiaren

*Castle Bothmer, Mecklenburg Vorpommern:*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/753773863/


----------



## Tiaren

*Castle Sigmaringen:*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aundwweber/2937593867/


----------



## Tiaren

*Castle Ehrenburg, Coburg:*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gornabanja/3878303409/in/set-72157622216734064/


----------



## Tiaren

*Castle Ehrenburg and Fortress of Coburg:*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brabec/3304527132/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Iphofen (Bayern, Franken): Rödelseer Tor*

The inner (city) side of the outer Rödelsee Gate at Iphofen, a little old Franconian town, 1455-66









http://www.w-meier.com/Bayern%20%20Iphofen%20im%20fraenkischen%20Weingebiet%20%27Roedelseer%20Tor%27.JPG


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hildesheim (Niedersachsen): Marktplatz, Knochenhaueramtshaus*

The market place of Hildesheim









http://www.w-meier.com/Niedersachsen%20%20Hildesheim%20%20Marktplatz.JPG

and the "Knochenhaueramtshaus", the house of the Butchers' Guild, 1529, destroyed by air raid 1945, reconstructed 1986ff.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/9/96/Hildesheim_Knochenhaueramtshaus_Hildesia.JPG/800px-Hildesheim_Knochenhaueramtshaus_Hildesia.JPG

the house by night









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/7c/Hildesheim_Knochenhauer-HD.jpg/800px-Hildesheim_Knochenhauer-HD.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Melsungen (Hessen): Rathaus*

The town hall of Melsungen, 1556









http://www.w-meier.com/Melsungen%20a.d.%20Fulda%20%20Rathaus%20%20Fachwerk%20%20Hessen.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Fritzlar (Hessen): Marktplatz*

The market place of Fritzlar









http://www.w-meier.com/Fritzlar%20%20Marktplatz%20%20Dom-%20und%20Kaiserstadt%20%20Hessen.JPG


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hameln (Niedrsachsen): Bürgerhäuser*

Old houses in Hameln









http://www.w-meier.com/Niedersachsen%20%20Hameln.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hameln (Niedrsachsen): Rattenfängerhaus*

The Pied Piper's House in Hameln, 1602, in the regional Renaissance style, the so called "Weser Renaissance", following Dutch examples of the time.









http://www.weserbergland-podcast.de/FotosInternetGross/Rattenfaengerhaus.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Schwäbisch Hall (Baden-Württemberg): Altstadt am Kocher*

Old houses in Schwäbisch Hall









http://www.w-meier.com/Schwaebisch%20Hall%20%20Kocher%20%20Altstadt%20%20Baden-Wuerttemberg.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bad Urach (Baden-Württemberg): Marktplatz mit Rathaus*

The market place of Bad Urach with the town hall (1440, enlarged 1562)









http://www.w-meier.com/Bad%20Urach%20%20Rathaus%20%20Marktplatz%20%20Fachwerk%20%20Baden%20Wuerttemberg.JPG


----------



## Jobaneu

*Treffurt (Thüringen): Stadt, Burg Normannstein, Rathaus*

Treffurt with Normannstein Castle









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/1/15/Treffurt_03_10_2008.JPG/800px-Treffurt_03_10_2008.JPG

The town hall, 1549









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/6/6a/Rathaus_Treffurt.JPG/450px-Rathaus_Treffurt.JPG


----------



## Jobaneu

*Treffurt (Thüringen): Burg Normannstein*

Normannstein Castle









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/1/17/Normannstein_treffurt_02_10_2008.JPG/800px-Normannstein_treffurt_02_10_2008.JPG


----------



## Jobaneu

*Treffurt (Thüringen): Fachwerkhäuser*

The old city prison, Falkentstein House









http://www.abload.de/img/treffurt_15dtb9.jpg

The "Ohrfeigenhaus" (Slap in the face House)









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/6/6c/Ohrfeigenhaus_Treffurt.JPG/800px-Ohrfeigenhaus_Treffurt.JPG


----------



## Jobaneu

*Treffurt (Thüringen): St. Bonifatius*

Treffurt's main parish church St. Bonifatius, ca. 1230-60, finished 1341









http://www.treffurt.de/e107_images/inhalt/sehenswert_treffurt/bonifatiuskirche.jpg









http://www.abload.de/img/treffurt_17mym3.jpg

The eastern apses









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/e/e9/Kirche_Treffurt2.JPG/800px-Kirche_Treffurt2.JPG


----------



## Jobaneu

*Treffurt (Thüringen): St. Bonifatius*

The late Romanesque/early Gothic interior of St. Bonifatius









http://www.abload.de/img/treffurt_169vct.jpg


----------



## Andre_idol

I love the town halls


----------



## TIAL

I am amazed at this thread. You guys have a very beautiful country.


----------



## butel

TIAL said:


> I am amazed at this thread.


quote
I Too ...


----------



## JValjean

*Reichenbach Abbey (Bavaria, Upper Palatinate)*

Established in 1118 by Diepold III _ Margrave of the Bavarian Nordgau _ and his mother Luitgard, which arranged settlement with monks from the Benedictine monastery Kastl near Amberg.

Sanctified in 1135 by Henry I. of Wolfratshausen, Bishop of Regensburg.

Abbot Friedrich II. Heinrichsreutter (1320–1346) was confessor of Louis IV, Holy Roman Emperor (called: Louis the Bavarian)









flickr _(rotraud_71)_


----------



## JValjean

*Reichenbach Abbey (Bavaria, Upper Palatinate)*









 flickr _(rotraud_71)_


----------



## Jobaneu

*Stuttgart (Baden-Württemberg): Villa Kahn*

For a banker built Paul Schmitthenner 1922/23 the Villa Kahn in Stuttgart, here the garden side.









http://www.schroeter-farbgestaltung.de/bilder/kahnNeu1.jpg









http://www.schroeter-farbgestaltung.de/bilder/kahnNeu2.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Gartenstadt Staaken*

Paul Schmitthenner's masterpiece is the Berlin "garden city" Staaken, a colony with 1000 apartments, realized 1914-17.
To me much more human than every Bauhaus inspired colony, which I know.

Here the plan and some of the housing types.










The most representative housetyp at the central "market place" of the colony.









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3181/3040283587_216ce2facd_b.jpg

row houses 









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3074/2998871737_684d4127cb_b.jpg

Some ugly details have changed the original appearance (often new, "wrong" windows!).

a street









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3280/2996444687_a31f552f6e_b.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Gartenstadt Staaken*

Multi-family-row houses









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/e/e1/Gartenstadt_Staaken%2C_Hausgruppe_Am_Heideberg.JPG/800px-Gartenstadt_Staaken%2C_Hausgruppe_Am_Heideberg.JPG

A multi-family-housetype









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3022/3040283599_a00f1ba92b_b.jpg


Another multi-family-housetype









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/1/16/Gartenstadt_Staaken%2C_Haus_am_Kirchplatz.JPG/800px-Gartenstadt_Staaken%2C_Haus_am_Kirchplatz.JPG


----------



## goschio

Hamburg harbour








source: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2496/3697186073_3b5f8ccd35_b.jpg


----------



## goschio

Rendsburg railway bridge over the Nord-Ostsee-Kanal. 
Lenght =7.5km









source: http://farm1.static.flickr.com/226/496760131_a2e1697a7c_b.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Gartenstadt Staaken*

Here two old photographies, showing the old windows - lattice windows, which are often so important for the facade of a building.









http://www.karl-kiem.net/Gartenstadt_Staaken_Prototyp/files/Zwischen%20den%20Giebeln.jpg









http://www.karl-kiem.net/Gartenstadt_Staaken_Prototyp/files/page0_2.jpg

If I had to live in Berlin I would be glad if I could do it in Staaken.


----------



## goschio

Old farm house at the Schlei (a fjord in Schleswig Holstein):








source: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3475/3757880126_fc627d244c_o.jpg


----------



## HaRkY1

Stadtkyll!


----------



## goschio

Holm Schleswig:








source: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2535/3793281504_d49ec7d76d_o.jpg


----------



## goschio

Jobaneu said:


> If I had to live in Berlin I would be glad if I could do it in Staaken.


Really? Doesn't look that nice to be honest.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Freudenstadt (Schwarzwald, Baden-Württemberg)*

Paul Schmitthenner strongly influenced the reconstruction of Freudenstadt (1947-54) by his disciple Ludwig Schweizer, who was the leading architect of the town.
The city had been completely destroyed by French artillery 1945.
Its reconstruction is perhaps the most beautiful example of "modern" reconstruction of a destroyed old town in Germany after the war.

Freudenstadt was a Renaissance plantown with uniform housetypes (gable-end onto the street), 1599-1616, by Heinrich Schickhardt, a famous German Renaissance architect, court-architect of the Württemberg dukes.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/4e/Freudenstadt_Luftbild2.jpg

The "old" houses are indeed new ones (now side-on to the street), not exact copies of the old types (gable-end facing the street).

Here the town hall and a side of the huge, central market place.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/4/4a/Freudenstadt_Town_Square.jpg/800px-Freudenstadt_Town_Square.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/c/c0/Freudenstadt_-_Marktplatz_04.JPG/800px-Freudenstadt_-_Marktplatz_04.JPG


----------



## Jobaneu

*Freudenstadt (Baden-Württemberg): Stadtkirche*

The only exactly copied building in the reconstructed town is the city church in one corner of the market place, by Heinrich Schickhardt, 1601-1608.

Here the place and church before their destruction with gable-end-onto-street-houses.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/e/ee/Freudenstadt_Marktplatz_um_1900_.jpg/800px-Freudenstadt_Marktplatz_um_1900_.jpg

the church 1945









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/77/Stadtkirche_Freudenstadt_Weltkrieg.jpg/416px-Stadtkirche_Freudenstadt_Weltkrieg.jpg

the reconstructed church with new side-onto-street-houses









http://www.hartmann-graphics.de/architektur/freudenstadt.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Freudenstadt (Baden-Württemberg): Stadtkirche*

The church of Freudenstadt by Heinrich Schickhardt, 1601- 08.









http://euxus.eu/wuerttemberg/b800/4A120051-freudenstadt-kirche.jpg

The interior before WWII.









http://www.internet-shop-pfalz.de/BW_064.jpg

and now in simplified reconstruction









http://www.heimatsammlung.ch/motiv_unter/orgel/orgelorgan_186.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Märkisches Viertel*



goschio said:


> Really? Doesn't look that nice to be honest.


Much better than other forms of public housing in Berlin, "Märkisches Viertel"









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c3/M%C3%A4rkisches_Viertel2.JPG


----------



## JValjean

*Sulzbach-Rosenberg (Bavaria, Upper Palatinate)*

Rathaus








flickr _(Matthias Süß)_


----------



## JValjean

*Amberg (Bavaria, Upper Palatinate)*

Scenery in the inner city








flickr _(Olaf_S)_


----------



## JValjean

*Amberg (Bavaria, Upper Palatinate)*

View to basilica St. Martin








flickr _(Olaf_S)_


----------



## JValjean

*Amberg (Bavaria, Upper Palatinate)*

Rathaus (14th century)








flickr _(Olaf S)_


----------



## Karasek

Plötzkau castle, Sachsen-Anhalt:









Source: Fotocommunity


----------



## Avalanix

Gmünd in the Eifel region Northrine-Westphalia








from Fotocommunity


----------



## thun

The Walchensee is an artificial lake in the Alps of Upper Bavaria. Buildt in the 1920ies as a reservoir for a power plant, nowadays it's one of the most beautiful lakes in Germany. The whole structure is pretty amazing: the water for the lake comes from the Isar river to the south through a tunnel.









Source








Source

The pipes of the power plant going down to the turbines in the valley:








Source


----------



## Jobaneu

*Cochem an der Mosel (Rheinland-Pfalz): Marktplatz*

The market place of Cochem with baroque town hall









http://www.fotocommunity.com/pc/account/myprofile/662098 by Kürsat Temel


----------



## Jobaneu

*Burg Eltz (Rheinland-Pfalz)*

Eltz Castle, unaltered since the 16th century and undestroyed until today.









http://www.fotocommunity.com/pc/account/myprofile/1148715by Tom Uhlenberg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bernkastel-Kues (Rheinland-Pfalz): Fachwerkhäuser*

Timbered houses at the market place in Bernkastel-Kues









http://www.fotocommunity.com/pc/account/myprofile/1402045 by PUFI


----------



## Jobaneu

*Moseltal bei St. Aldegund*

Moselle Valley with vineyards near St. Aldegund









http://www.fotocommunity.com/pc/account/myprofile/1313857 by mosel


----------



## Jobaneu

*Minheim (Rheinland-Pfalz)*

The village of Minheim in a Moselle sinuosity and vineyards again









http://www.fotocommunity.com/pc/account/myprofile/931712 by Brammel


----------



## Jobaneu

*Wittlich (Rheinland-Pfalz): Rathaus*

The Baroque town hall of Wittlich









http://www.fotocommunity.com/pc/account/myprofile/1282313 by Georg Birkhaus


----------



## Jobaneu

*Beilstein (Rheinland-Pfalz): Moseltal*

The Mosel Valley and Beilstein with its Baroque Carmelite monastery (on the right), seen from Metternich Castle, the original home of the Austrian Chancellor Metternich's ancestors.









http://www.fotocommunity.com/pc/account/myprofile/577076 by Daniel Liebscher

In the Moselle Valley you can find the steepest vineyards in Europe, perhaps worldwide as you can see on the right side.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Beilstein (Rheinland-Pfalz) mit Burg Metternich*

Beilstein and Metternich Castle









http://www.fotocommunity.com/pc/account/myprofile/434833 by Trude S.


----------



## toddatc

Kame said:


> Pretty sure it's real, this is pretty much what New Year's Eve looks in every bigger city in Germany.
> 
> Hamburg 2009/2010:


Awesome!

I wanna go to Germany during new years!

PS: Whats the DWF in all of your avatars?


----------



## Jobaneu

*Beilstein (Rheinland-Pfalz): Karmeliterklosterkirche*

The Carmelite church of Beilstein, 1691-1783









http://www.fotocommunity.com/pc/account/myprofile/965883 by Karl Mohr









http://www.fotocommunity.com/pc/account/myprofile/468087 by Karl-Heinz Münker-Appel


----------



## Jobaneu

*Beilstein (Rheinland-Pfalz): Burgruine Metternich*

The ruin of Metternich Castle









http://www.fotocommunity.com/pc/account/myprofile/508424 Dietmar Guth


----------



## erbse

toddatc said:


> PS: Whats the DWF in all of your avatars?


It's our first step on the stairway to heaven, from where we rule the world 


Check out this thread, it'll make things appear more clear.

(DWF = Deutsches Wolkenkratzerforum, German skyscraper forum)


----------



## erbse

*Dresden*, baroque skyline above Elbe river








Source


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA

erbse said:


> That's one of the most beautiful Kraftwerk I've ever seen! Good to see architects/engineers are finally able to design interesting functional structures again.


Not to get too much off topic, but I remember a German music group called "Kraftwerk" back in the eighties.


----------



## Karasek

FLAWDA-FELLA said:


> Not to get too much off topic, but I remember a German music group called "Kraftwerk" back in the eighties.


Sure, these power plants were named after them...


----------



## erbse

:lol:.


Indeed. They were.



Geil, ja!




...


----------



## Jobaneu

*Kochertalbrücke Braunsbach (Baden-Württemberg)*



Karasek said:


> Sure, these power plants were named after them...


This discussion ist completely Autobahn.

In Germany, it is sometimes insane to say the word "Autobahn", because many politically correct people are out there, who understand willingly something else and you can lose your job because of saying the word "Autobahn".

So be careful!

Here Germany's highest (185m) motorway bridge, the Braunsbach Kocher Valley Bridge, 1976-79, politically absolutely correct, a good, social liberal bridge (yes, we have bad bridges too), 1128 m long.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/3/34/Kochertalbruecke-luftbild.jpg/800px-Kochertalbruecke-luftbild.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/d/df/Kochertalbruecke_080606.jpg/800px-Kochertalbruecke_080606.jpg


----------



## erbse

^ That post wasn't Autobahn at all, pretty geil instead. :lol:



Autobahn A7 at night








Source


----------



## Jobaneu

*Teufelstalbrücke (Thüringen)*

Here a "bad", but beautiful bridge, the Devil's Valley Bridge, 1936-38 (doubled 1996-98) by the famous architect Paul Bonatz, a representative of the Stuttgart School.

The old bridge









http://www.hermsdorf-regional.de/stadtgeschichte/autobahn/vk/e2v_ttb1.jpg

The doubled new bridge 









http://img.geocaching.com/cache/02326b41-6f34-4bab-9e13-e13347ad6eb3.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Lahntalbrücke Limburg (Hessen)*

The most beautiful of all "bad" bridges was the Lahn Valley Bridge near Limburg, by Paul Bonatz too, 1937-39.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/cd/RAB-Bruecke-Limburg-1939.jpg

Destroyed 1945 by the Wehrmacht itself to stop the US Army.
Militarily completely senseless, but this action bestowed upon us a new bridge (1960-64), politically "good", but ugly.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/1/15/Limburg_-_Lahntalbr%C3%BCcke_2.jpg/800px-Limburg_-_Lahntalbr%C3%BCcke_2.jpg


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA

erbse said:


> :lol:.
> 
> 
> Indeed. They were.
> 
> 
> 
> Geil, ja!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks erbse, that video sure brings back some fond memories for me. Btw, I have Kraftwerk's "Computer World" on cassette tape. :lol:


----------



## malud

Surely everybody has anaglyph-glasses at hand, right? Use them to admire the Wedekindhaus in Hildesheim!



http://www.panoramio.com/photo/24974051


----------



## Jobaneu

malud said:


> Surely everybody has anaglyph-glasses at hand, right?


No, I have no anaglyph-glasses at hand.
I hope, some glasses of schnapps will do it too.

Perhaps, I'll file a report of my experience.




OK. I'll start the experiment now.
:cheers:


----------



## Marathaman

That is very cool indeed


----------



## Jan Del Castillo

*Very nice those bridges. Regars.*


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hamburg: Köhlbrandbrücke über die Elbe*

In my opinion the most elegant modern bridge in Germany is the Hamburg Köhlbrand Bridge, 1970-74 by the engineer Paul Boué and the architect Egon Juhx, responsible for the central cable-stayed part. The access ramps had been constructed by Hans Wittfoht.
The pylons are 135 m high, the carriageway is 59m above the river allowing the passage of big ships.









http://www.fotocommunity.com/pc/account/myprofile/906197 by Patrick Willner









http://www.fotocommunity.com/pc/account/myprofile/525773 by Matthias Clausen









http://www.fotocommunity.com/pc/account/myprofile/906197 by Patrick Willner


----------



## Jan Del Castillo

*Very good the Hamburg Köhlbrand Bridge. Regards.*


----------



## maja88

More Hamburg 









Berliner Tor (Street)









Germanischer Lloyd (New Headquarters,Hafencity)









Marco Polo Tower (Hafencity)









Marco Polo Tower & Unilever Building (Hafencity)


----------



## Jan Del Castillo

*Amazing and nice architecture. Regards.*


----------



## erbse

Great stuff Maja! Do you have the 2 last shots of Unilever & MP Tower in some higher resolution?

Would make a good update for the Hamburg threads


----------



## erbse

*Romrod Castle* in Hesse - pretty unique & picturesque









Source


----------



## erbse

Schloss Romrod - entrance gate at night








Source


----------



## erbse

Gotta love the tower of Romrod:








Source


----------



## erbse

Something different for a change - Germany offers loads of possible sportive activities, from the coast to the Alps.


Snowboarding in Germany








Source


----------



## erbse

Kite surfing at the German Baltic coast








Source


----------



## erbse

Mountainbiking in the German Alps near Oberstdorf








Source


----------



## erbse

Motocross - we have lots of amazing tracks here, I'm doing it myself 









Source


----------



## Marathaman

erbse said:


> *Romrod Castle* in Hesse - pretty unique & picturesque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source


Those big windows in the walls added recently?


----------



## Montenegrin-CG

Erstaunlich hätte ich von Deutschland gar nicht gedacht wenn man sich manche Natur Bilder hier anguckt. Ist ja auch ein großes Land im Vergleich zu anderen Europäischen Ländern.

MfG


----------



## palmerita

maravillosas fotos interesante información. gracias


----------



## Heroico

really awesome architecture


----------



## Jobaneu

Marathaman said:


> Those big windows in the walls added recently?


I don't think so.
They look like Renaissance windows (16th century), perhaps broken through a medieval forteress wall, when the knight's castle was altered into a Renaissance castle.


----------



## Marathaman

Jobaneu said:


> I don't think so.
> They look like Renaissance windows (16th century), perhaps broken through a medieval forteress wall, when the knight's castle was altered into a Renaissance castle.


Ah I see. Breaking huge windows in those thick walls must have meant that things were looking up!


----------



## Jobaneu

Marathaman said:


> Ah I see. Breaking huge windows in those thick walls must have meant that things were looking up!


In the 16th century the artillery was already strong enough to destroy such high walls. They had become useless. Many knight's castles were altered into residence castles during this era. These palaces needed windows, not forteress walls.

A functional forteress needed now low very thick walls or, even better, earth banks (to absorb the energy) behind walls.

Here you can see, how the towns tried to modernize their medieval walls: Hamburg, 1572.
A new fortification line was layed in front of the old, high surrounding city walls with towers, the new one consisting of a low wall with thick earth banks behind and half-round bastions








http://www.hamburg.de/contentblob/877796/data/n72nh.jpg


----------



## Avalanix

Weihnachtszeit in Freiberg/Sachsen
Christmas time in Freiberg/Saxony










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2204/2120146552_91ae4e0166_b.jpg


----------



## malud

Something rather old: the Frabillenkreuz in Feschweiler near Trier. A 5000 year old Menhir that was carved into a cross after the invention of christianity.



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fraubillenkreuz


----------



## Marathaman

Jobaneu - Hey, thanks for the info.


----------



## erbse

Let's switch back in time for a second!


A glimpse of old *Berlin* (Fischerinsel / Fisher's Island, a Spree river island in the former old town heart of Berlin Cölln). Photo taken in 1959. Those buildings luckily survived WW2, but were torn down by GDR government in the 60s. hno:








Source


----------



## Chadoh25

So very sad ^^


----------



## Kaufmann

The old market in Dortmund with Reinoldikirche and the old "Adler" Pharmacy.

At night





Quelle: My Pic


----------



## Kaufmann

Skyline of Dortmund, second largest City in North Rhine-Westphalia.



Quelle: www.fotocommunity.de


----------



## Kaufmann

Old Townhall of Dortmund



self-work


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dortmund (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Reinoldikirche*



Kaufmann said:


> The old market in Dortmund with Reinoldikirche


^^
I like St. Reinoldi's Church, especially the late-Gothic choir (1421-50).
It is the main parish church of Dortmund.









http://www.sanktreinoldi.de/img/content/bauwerk_01_L.jpg

The church had been destroyed 1944, rebuilt 1950-56.
Nave and transept from 1230-60
Tower 1662-1701, 104 m tall, reconstructed in slightly modernized form.
It is the town's landmark









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/de/a/a4/Reinoldikirche_von_oben.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dortmund (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Reinoldikirche*

The interior of St. Reinoldi's Church









http://news.dortmund.de/media/bilder_1/pool/ruhr2010_2/st_reinoldikirche_Lightbox.jpg









by Ruranski









by Stefan Klaas


----------



## Kr0x

Central station of *Frankfurt*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joschmaltz/311121188


----------



## Kr0x

Festival of Lights in *Berlin*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/spreephoto/3657820398


----------



## Karasek

Altvaterturm, Thuringian Forest.
This Altvater tower is quite interesting. Altvater is the German name of the Praděd mountain in Moravia/Czech Republic. Around 1900 a tower was built on the Altvater/Praděd. After 1945 the German inhabitants, a part of them living in these mountains, were expelled from Czechoslovakia. The tower fell into disrepair and is gone now, but the expellees built a copy of this tower in the Thuringian Forest in Middle Germany.









http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1044267


----------



## Jobaneu

*Königswinter (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Drachenburg*

Königswinter: Dragon's Castle (1882-84) in the Siebengebirge (seven mountains) near Bonn, about 1900.
The river is the Rhine.
On the right, there is Dragon's Rock Castle, a medieval ruin.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/9/91/Koenigswinter_1900.jpg/800px-Koenigswinter_1900.jpg










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/2/2f/SchlossDrachenburg1900.jpg/800px-SchlossDrachenburg1900.jpg

and today with the Petersberg Hotel









by green day


----------



## Jobaneu

*Das Siebengebirge (Nordrhein-Westfalen)*

The Seven Mountains about 1900, Dragon's Castle on the right.
The Petersberg Hotel doesn't exist yet.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/c/cc/Siebengebirge-1900.jpg/800px-Siebengebirge-1900.jpg

and a similar view today, the Petersberg Hotel on the left of the Dragon's Castle, in the middle the ruin of Dragon's Rock Castle.









http://www.fotocommunity.com/pc/account/myprofile/1014319


----------



## erbse

Berlin - Inside Quartier 206. Crazy, but awesome 








Source









Source


----------



## erbse

Two more of Quartier 206








Source









Source


----------



## erbse

Berlin - GSW headquarters highrise








Source


----------



## erbse

*Berlin* - Galeries Lafayette at Friedrichstraße, by Jean Nouvel








Source


----------



## erbse

Inside Galeries








Source


----------



## erbse

Awesome funnel inside Lafayette Berlin!









Source









Source


----------



## Justme

Is there public access to those lobbies of the DZ Bank and the Zeughaus?


----------



## erbse

^ Ja. Well, I've been to both some years ago at least.


----------



## Kr0x

Thank you erbse for this mass of great Berlin pics!

So here is another one: The Otto Bock building near Potsdamer Platz in *Berlin*, at night you can see dancing LEDs on the facade








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4032655293


----------



## Jobaneu

Thank you, KrOx and Erbse for these great pics.
The modern Berlin is really not so bad, albeit the old one was more beautiful


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bonn (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Münster*

The Bonn Minster was the model of the Berlin Kaiser Wilhelm Memorial Church because the later Emperor Wilhelm II. had studied in Bonn.








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/25/Bnmuenst.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/8/8b/Emperor_Wilhelm%27s_Memorial_Church_%28Berlin%2C_Germany%29.jpg/450px-Emperor_Wilhelm%27s_Memorial_Church_%28Berlin%2C_Germany%29.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bonn (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Münster*

The Bonn Minster is a late-Romanesque, early-Gothic church, built between ca. 1150 and 1250, here the eastern choir.









by Ernst P.

The interior, looking forward









by Ernst P.

and backwards









by Ernst P.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bonn (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Münsterkreuzgang*

The minster's Romanesque cloister:









by StefanieH









by Uli Esch


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

Tower of Castle "Haag", Haag in Oberbayern


2003-05-03 Haag, Altötting, Burghausen, Chiemsee 001 von Allie_Caulfield auf Flickr


----------



## Montenegrin-CG




----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA

Photo taken by me a few years ago of the *Venus Grotto* at the Linderhof Palace in Bavaria.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo

*Excellent architecture, great pics. Regards.*


----------



## erbse

*Cologne* - night view from the Dom (Cathedral), south towards the river Rhine









flickr - thanks to Kr0x!


----------



## erbse

View east towards Cologne-Deutz








flickr


----------



## erbse

View from Cologne Cathedral north, looking at the central station and river Rhine








flickr


----------



## erbse

And a last one of this series, looking up to one of the enormous Cathedral towers








Source


----------



## Kr0x

The brutalist town hall of *Bensberg*, built 1962-1967 by Gottfried Böhm (who won the Pritzker Architecture Prize in 1986).









http://www.flickr.com/photos/seier/3301293417









http://www.flickr.com/photos/seier/3228430647


----------



## erbse

One of the best brutalist buildings of the world. And that gotta mean something... Well, it luckily features somes classical elements.

Brutalism is one of the worst styles that ever came up in "art" history.
I just hate it. Penetrating and deforming any city it ever came in contact with.
Thinking of monstrosities like Boston City Hall or Technisches Rathaus Frankfurt...


----------



## Jobaneu

*Oberlenningen near Stuttgart (Baden-Württemberg): Schlößchen*

The castle (Schlößchen = small castle) of Oberlenningen, 1593-96.









http://www.stuttgart-tourist.de/media/schloessle_lenningen.jpg









by FranzJosefSchwarzwald










by Rosalie Denik


----------



## Jobaneu

*Neviges (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Wallfahrtskirche Maria, Königin des Friedens*



Kr0x said:


> The brutalist town hall of *Bensberg*, built 1962-1967 by Gottfried Böhm (who won the Pritzker Architecture Prize in 1986).


Same architect, same style, his pilgrimage church in Neviges (1966-68), St. Mary Queen of Peace, a holy bunker with Franciscan monastery.









http://www.velbert.de/media/images/tourismus/Galerie/NE_mariendom.jpg









http://www.velbert.de/media/images/tourismus/Galerie/mariendom-bli.jpg by H.-J. Blißenbach


----------



## Kr0x

^^ This looks very interesting, a nice "modern" church.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Neviges (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Wallfahrtskirche Maria Königin des Friedens*

The interior of this huge church for 8000 believers
For me, it's a gloomy, sepulchral nightmare.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/c/cc/Velbert_Neviges_-_Maria_Königin_des_Friedens_03_ies.jpg/800px-Velbert_Neviges_-_Maria_Königin_des_Friedens_03_ies.jpg









by wolly-boy

looking up at the ceiling









by Pit.L.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bochum (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Ruhr-Universität*

Another example of Brutalism, the Ruhr University at Bochum, 1964-74 by Hentrich, Petschnigg & Partner.
In my eyes, an environment for running amok or killing himself, deeply inhuman.
As if the architects of this era had hated human beings.









http://www.lub-live.de/typo3/uploads/pics/ruhruni.jpg









http://www.nrw-architekturdatenbank.uni-dortmund.de/dbbilder/RuhrUniBochum.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/e/e3/I-Gebaeude-RUB.jpg/800px-I-Gebaeude-RUB.jpg


----------



## Avalanix

Oh my godness !!


----------



## Karasek

Jobaneu said:


> As if the architects of this era had hated human beings.



How about this:









http://www.hochzeit-berlin-printe.de/









http://www.operative-intensivmedizin.de/uploads/media/unsereklinik_fertig.jpg

That's neither a chemical nor a power plant, that's the clinical centre of Aachen! hno:


----------



## erbse

I was about to say that someone will probably come up with the Aachen Klinikum :lol:


What about Neckar highrises in Mannheim?


----------



## kaul

these photos of Germany are very nice. I'm looking forward to see more


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bochum (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Ruhr Universität, Botanischer Garten*

A dramatic contrast to the Concrete Brutalism: the Chinese garden of the Ruhr University, part of the university's Botanic Garden.
It was planned and built by Chinese artists and craftsmen 1986.
Even the materials came from China.









by F. Schlaenger









by Torsten A.










by Torsten A.


----------



## Kr0x

More brutalism: The Bredero-Hochhaus in *Hannover*, 1975, 91m









(pic from Wikipedia)


----------



## Kr0x

East *Berlin* at night, looking towards Alexanderplatz









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4353650422


----------



## Jobaneu

Karasek said:


> How about this:
> That's neither a chemical nor a power plant, that's the clinical centre of Aachen! hno:


It makes sense.
If you are not yet sick enough, you will become it here.


----------



## Kr0x

Looking over the roofs of *München* (Munich)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4440391677


----------



## Kr0x

*Hamburg* Dockland









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotowahn_berlin/4255632552


----------



## Jobaneu

*Düsseldorf (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Thyssen Hochhaus*

The architects Hentrich, Petschnigg & Partner again: the Thyssen Building, 94 m, 1957-60, the company's headquarter, much more elegant than the Bochum Ruhr University.









by EricFirley









by Fennsen


----------



## Kr0x

I always liked this building which is also known as the "*Dreischeibenhaus*". The metal cladding on the side somehow fits to the company very well. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/370216713


----------



## Jobaneu

*Mannheim (Baden-Württemberg): Neckarhochhäuser*



erbse said:


> What about Neckar highrises in Mannheim?


Here they are, built 1975.









by richirik









by T. Gerding


----------



## Kr0x

^^ Really huge "beauties". 

Franziskanerstraße in *Freiburg*:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/oliver-m/4241711054


----------



## Grunnen

Jobaneu said:


> Another example of Brutalism, the Ruhr University at Bochum, 1964-74 by Hentrich, Petschnigg & Partner.
> In my eyes, an environment for running amok or killing himself, deeply inhuman.
> As if the architects of this era had hated human beings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lub-live.de/typo3/uploads/pics/ruhruni.jpg
> 
> <cut two more images, cut>


There actually is a story behind these buildings. The metapher is the ocean of knowledge. The Auditorium Maximum (the big, round, white) building is supposed to be a beautiful shelf. The different faculty buildings represent ships for navigating this ocean of knowledge, docked at the university.

The metro station, which was added later on, continues the metapher. Its glass roof symbolises the waves.


----------



## erbse

^ :crazy:. Ja.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bochum (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Ruhr Universität, Audimax*



Grunnen said:


> There actually is a story behind these buildings. The metapher is the ocean of knowledge.
> The Auditorium Maximum (the big, round, white) building is supposed to be a beautiful shelf. The different faculty buildings represent ships for navigating this ocean of knowledge, docked at the university.
> 
> The metro station, which was added later on, continues the metapher. Its glass roof symbolises the waves.


OK.
Then I hope that the next hurricane will sink this miserable fleet of "coffin ships".

The "shell" may survive (Audimax = Auditorium Maximum = the main lecture hall, the most representative hall of an university, here used as well as a concert hall, by Hentrich, Petschnigg & Partner 1975).









http://www.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/zsb/gibet/luftbild_suedwest.jpg









http://www.nrw-architekturdatenbank.uni-dortmund.de/dbbilder_heute/AudimaxBoHeute.jpg









http://www.bochum.de/C12571A3001D56CE/vwContentByKey/W27YJHYN160BOLDDE/$File/Bochumer%20Symphoniker%20im%20Audimax%20der%20RuhrUniversitaet%20Bochum.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bochum (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Hauptbahnhof*

The central station of Bochum, 1955-57 by Heinz Ruhl

An aerial view from the Fifties









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/de/thumb/f/f0/Bochum_HBf_Luftbild.jpg/800px-Bochum_HBf_Luftbild.jpg

and the station today









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/b/b1/BochumHBF.JPG/800px-BochumHBF.JPG


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bochum (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Planetarium*

The Bochum Planetarium, 1964 by K. H. Schwarze, diameter of the dome: 40 m 









by Volker Stade









by WOLLE H

the interior dome with the projection of a cloudy evening sky.









http://www.fotorevier.net/bilder/Bochum._Planetarium._20071026_3061.jpg


----------



## Jan Del Castillo

*I like the Planetarium, has many years. Regards.*


----------



## Kr0x

The famous Zwinger in *Dresden*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/flatbag74/4443421089


----------



## Kr0x

Snow in *Hannover*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bulle_de/4243902537


----------



## Kr0x

Bebelplatz in *Berlin*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/een_berlina/452520288


----------



## erbse

:applause:


----------



## Marathaman

Woo. Does someone know what statues are there on the building on the right? Are they from Roman/Greek mythology?


----------



## Kr0x

The building used to be a library (Alte Bibliothek), built around 1780. There are 14 statues of muses, nymphs and goddesses showing symbols of fine arts and sciences. So yes, they are from Roman/Greek mythology. Some of them had to be reconstructed due to war damage. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/reidlromeo/471105299


----------



## erbse

Another panorama of Bebelplatz (where the Nazis burned books in 1933), *Berlin*:









Source & Full resolution


----------



## erbse

Memorial against the Nazi book burnings of 1933 at Bebelplatz, *Berlin*









Source


----------



## erbse

At night - it looks like a shelf








Source


----------



## erbse

Another one, looking towards the Royal Library while it's raining. Atmospheric scenery.









Source


----------



## Karasek

*Weimar, Thuringia.*

Grand-Ducal Palace:











Wittumpalais:











Epithaphs of the dukes of Saxe-Weimar:


----------



## erbse

Ah, very hübsch. I'm missing Weimar. Did you just go there?


----------



## Jobaneu

*Homburg-Schwarzenacker (Saarland): Edelhaus*

Here a little "Herrenhausen" in my neighbourhood  : the noble farmhouse in Schwarzenacker, by Jonas Erikson Sundahl, a swedish court architect of the Dukes of Pfalz-Zweibrücken, built for a Zweibrücken aristocrat, 1722.









by Sven Hartkorn


----------



## Jobaneu

*Zweibrücken (Rheinland-Pfalz): Residenzschloss*

The most important building of Sundahl, which still exists (only the facades, the inner decoration was destroyed during the 19th century and WW.II.) is the palace of the Dukes of Pfalz-Zweibrücken in their little capital Zweibrücken, ca. 1725-30.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/78/Zw-schloss.jpg/800px-Zw-schloss.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/d/d7/Zweibrücker_Schloss.JPG/779px-Zweibrücker_Schloss.JPG

The garden side









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/5/56/Schloss_Zweibruecken_Rueckseite_1.jpg/800px-Schloss_Zweibruecken_Rueckseite_1.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bad Bergzabern (Rheinland-Pfalz): Schloss*

Another Sundahl palace, built for the Zweibrücken dukes too, is the one in Bad Bergzabern, 1720-25 (the four-wing building in the middle)









http://www.bad-bergzabern.info/uploads/media/schloss_02.jpg









by Hans


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bad Bergzabern (Rheinland-Pfalz): Haus des herzoglichen Oberamtmannes, später Gasthaus "Zum Engel"*

The most splendid house in Bad Bergzabern is the house of the Pfalz-Zweibrücken bailiffs, a Renaissance building (1556-79), later (since 1802) an inn, hence the beautiful old iron inn sign at the house.









by Hans










by Holger Scharna










by FamHaPo


----------



## Marathaman

That garden is really amazing. What is the history of such gardens in Germany? Did they originate from Persian formal gardens?


----------



## Justme

Marathaman said:


> That garden is really amazing. What is the history of such gardens in Germany? Did they originate from Persian formal gardens?


I remember reading that they came from the classic French Garden style, especially the famous one in Versailles near Paris. This in turn had it's influence from Italian gardens, but also a stark contrast to the English garden style. Where as the English garden was one that tried to emulate nature and "perfect" upon it, the French style was to demonstrate mankind's dominance over nature and is seen in the straight lines, symmetrical patterns etc.

The classic French style dominated until sometime in the 18th century when the completely different English style became all the fashion. Most city parks we see today around the world generally emulate the English style, whilst a great deal of palaces still possess the classic French style. 

Absolutely stunning as these gardens usually are.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Leer (Niedersachsen): Rathaus*

Leer, town hall, 1889-94 by Prof. Henrici. He designed a building, which follows Dutch Renaissance models.
The Dutch influence was always strong on this little North Sea port.









by mohnblume51









by Brunswyk









http://ensuleit.de/Image13.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Leer (Niedersachsen): Stadtwaage, Samson-Haus*

Two other examples for the Dutch influence on Leer: the Samson Mansion and the "Stadtwaage" (city scale).

The Samson Mansion (1643) is a typical Baroque Dutch mansion as you can see many of them in Amsterdam too.









by Librariator

The City Scale (1714) represents the Dutch Baroque Palladianism.









by wolf rabe


----------



## Jobaneu

*Schwetzingen (Rheinland-Pfalz): Schloss und Schlosspark*



Justme said:


> The classic French style dominated until sometime in the 18th century when the completely different English style became all the fashion. Most city parks we see today around the world generally emulate the English style, whilst a great deal of palaces still possess the classic French style.
> 
> Absolutely stunning as these gardens usually are.


A marvellous union of these two styles represents the garden of Schwetzingen Palace, the summer residence of the Palatine Prince-Electors.
You can read something about it here in this thread, No. 4744 ff.
This is the central French part, following the doctrines of the famous French garden architect André Le Nôtre, who worked for Louis XIV., the Sun King, the model for all other European monarchs of this era.









http://geschichte.iivs.de/koenigreich_bayern/bilder/Max_I_Joseph/schloss%20schwetzingen.jpg









http://www.denkmalpflege-bw.de/fileadmin/media/publikationen_und_service/service/presse_oeffentlichkeitsarbeit/bildergalerie/bau-und_kunstdenkmalpflege/BUK_0029_Schlosspark_Schwetzingen_gross.jpg

And one of the English sceneries in this garden, designed by Nicolas de Pigage, orientated to paintings of Claude Lorrain, a famous Baroque painter of landscapes.









http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/9202/240841723d234970d13b.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

Marathaman said:


> That garden is really amazing. What is the history of such gardens in Germany? Did they originate from Persian formal gardens?


I really don't know, who influenced the other, if there was such an influence ever.
The similarities between the Italian-French gardens of the 16th and 17th century and the Indo-Persian gardens of this time are obvious.
But I don't believe, that these far distant cultures really learnt from one another at this time.
Perhaps two independent developments?
I fear you have to ask someone in an Indian or Persian thread, who knows maybe better.
I know, that the French ambassador in Isphahan sent plans of the city to Louis XIV., but at this time (ca.1680-90), the French garden style was already fully developped.
Some art historians speculate, that the main street of old Isphahan, the Chahar Bagh, could have inspired the planning of the Paris Champs Elysées by André Le Nôtre, but I can't imagine, because Le Nôtre's earlier plannings show already the same characteristics.

Otherwise I don't know more than that Justme had already written.


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

Ludwigskirche, Munich










source


The mosaic roof was reconstructed between 2007 and 2009 kay:










source


----------



## StoneRose

Schmalkalden









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bagger2009/3189639912/

Beergarden at the Ammersee








http://www.flickr.com/photos/4bernd/3010364714/

Farmhouse in the Black Forest








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kugelfisch/659648405/


----------



## Justme

The quality of photos in this thread never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Mosbach (Baden-Württemberg): Rathaus und Palm'sches Haus*

Mosbach, the town hall (1558/59) with Palm Mansion (1610)









http://www.burgenstrasse.de/upmedia/Mosbach_Rathaus_800.jpg

the Palm Mansion









by Schmelzle









by alesiG


----------



## Kr0x

Looking at the Neideck castle ruin in southern Germany









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4053976752


----------



## erbse

Deutschland undoubtedly is among the countries with the most beautiful civil architecture of the world, leading especially in timber frame construction.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

^^ Yeah I must agree for 100%. No country in the world can compare to Germany regarding that special subject! Maybe there's one exception: France with its province of Alsace-Lorraine


----------



## Jobaneu

*Frankfurt (Hessen): Luftangriff der RAF vom 22. März 1944*



erbse said:


> Deutschland undoubtedly is among the countries with the most beautiful civil architecture of the world, leading especially in timber frame construction.


Especially the half timbered houses were burnt down by the WW.II. bombing, for example in Frankfurt and Kassel.
Only smaller towns like Mosbach or Bad Urach were spared.

Here Frankfurt after the disastrous air raid of the 22th March 1944.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/5/5b/Frankfurt_Am_Main-Altstadt-Zerstoerung-Luftbild_1944.jpg/745px-Frankfurt_Am_Main-Altstadt-Zerstoerung-Luftbild_1944.jpg

In the centre can be seen the ruin of Frankfurt Cathedral.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Frankfurt (Hessen): Dom*

Frankfurt Cathedral was mainly built during the 13th, 14th and 15th century.
The tower was planned 1409 by Madern Gerthener (95 m tall). Even his original draft is conserved, a very rare example of a medieval architectural design.









by Ilona Krank









by Pie'oh'Pah


the choir









by weiterstaedter


----------



## Jobaneu

*Frankfurt (Hessen): Dom*

The interior









by Hans-Peter Füssel









by Werner Sperl

The vaults of nave and choir









by Werner Sperl


----------



## Jobaneu

*Frankfurt (Hessen): Madern Gerthener, ein spätgotischer Bildhauer und Architekt*

Madern Gerthener's cathedral tower, a Frankfurt landmark.
Gerthener was Frankurt's city architect from 1395 until his death 1430.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/9/9b/Frankfurter_Dom_Eiserner_Steg.jpg/627px-Frankfurter_Dom_Eiserner_Steg.jpg

His self portrait at the Eschenheim Tower, designed and built by him 1426-28, one of Frankfurt's city gates.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/2/26/Mk_Frankfurt_Gerthener.jpg/579px-Mk_Frankfurt_Gerthener.jpg

Eschenheim Tower









by Ulrich Oestringer


----------



## Nabucco

Erbse:


> Deutschland undoubtedly is among the countries with the most beautiful civil architecture of the world, leading especially in timber frame construction.


Eduardo L. Ramirez:


> Yeah I must agree for 100%. No country in the world can compare to Germany regarding that special subject! Maybe there's one exception: France with its province of Alsace-Lorraine


I agree with Erbse and Eduardo, and I add Flanders architecture.

... and flemish beer is better than german beer... :cheers:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Frankfurt (Hessen): Leinwandhaus*

A secular building by M. Gerthener in Frankfurt
The "Leinwandhaus", the city scale building, used by linen traders, 1396-99.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/72/Leinwandhaus_Frankfurt_2009.jpg/800px-Leinwandhaus_Frankfurt_2009.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Frankfurt (Hessen): Eschenheimer Torturm*

The Eschenheim Tower, ca. 1900









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/5/5c/Eschenheimer-tor-1900.jpg/475px-Eschenheimer-tor-1900.jpg

and today, in the background the skyscraper of the Palais Quartier (135 m, by KSP Engel & Zimmermann).









by Manfred Brink


----------



## Jobaneu

*Essen (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Schloss Borbeck*

Essen, Borbeck Castle, 1744-62, residence of the prince-abbesses of the Essen Nunnery.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/4/46/SchlossBorbeck01.jpg/751px-SchlossBorbeck01.jpg









by Günter Pilger


----------



## StoneRose

Dillingen an der Donau 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/multiflora/368830480/

Miltenberg








http://www.flickr.com/photos/peter_und_tina/209327578/


----------



## Chadoh25

Cute towns!


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hamburg: Der Hamburger Dom, Norddeutschlands größtes Volksfest*

The Hamburg Dom, Northern Germany's biggest funfair, is held three times a year (spring, summer, winter) with nine million visitors totally.
It's the Northern equivalent to the Munich Oktoberfest.
It is called "Dom", because originally it was held in front of Hamburg's cathedral ("Dom"), which was demolished 1804-07 under Napoleonic occupation.
The free fall tower on the left side is 66 m tall.








by Marco K. aus HH


----------



## Jobaneu

*Molfsee (Schleswig-Holstein): Deutsche Hühner*

German chicks









by Kerstin Jennrich


----------



## StoneRose

German chicks sure are cute. 

Lake Constance, Germany








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2177351861/

Max-Eyth-Lake








http://www.flickr.com/photos/oechsle/3686848420/


----------



## Kr0x

Sunset in *Köln*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/talkephotography/4446955365


----------



## Jobaneu

*Molfsee (Schleswig-Holstein): Freilichtmuseum*

You remember the chicks?
Here the ****, who perhaps fathered the chicks.
A German ****, I hope.









by Jens.Voß

He and the chicks live at Molfsee, in an open-air museum with several rural buildings, gathered from different regions of Schleswig-Holstein.









by C.O.

The museum's entrance, the gatehouse of the noble estate of Deutsch-Niendorf, designed 1770 by the architect Georg Greggenhofer, built 1970 for the museum.









by Johannes.E


----------



## erbse

Even though they might have quite a bad reputation (only in Germany?), I'm fascinated by such open air museums.


*Hessenpark* in Hesse would be another example of such a museum.









Source


----------



## erbse

The museum is situated near Neu-Anspach.

Entrance of *Hessenpark*, built with replaced timber-framed houses.








Source


----------



## erbse

Hessenpark, inside a timber-framed building showing how it was like in schools back then.








Source


----------



## erbse

A windmill at Hessenpark, you can go inside and watch how it works (or worked).








Source


----------



## erbse

*Görlitz*, Saxony - the easternmost city of Germany and one of its most beautiful treasures. 









Source: flickr.com


----------



## erbse

*Bautzen*, Saxony - also one of the most beautiful German (or even Central European) towns imho.

Day panorama.








Source


----------



## erbse

Evening panorama of Bautzen.








Source


----------



## erbse

*Chorin*, Brandenburg - Kloster Chorin, a Cistercian abbey in Brick Gothic style. One of the oldest in Northern Germany.









Source









Source


----------



## nguyenthanhtung

thankS!very nice!


----------



## Kr0x

Near *Cuxhaven*, Lower Saxony









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3261686860


----------



## Kr0x

*Stuttgart*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kweinland/3939480545


----------



## Tiaren

*Berlin*, inner city density:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/konzerthaus_berlin/4473221680/in/set-72157623601894017/


----------



## Jobaneu

Tiaren said:


> *Berlin*, inner city density


Very impressive and rather depressing, all these uniform buildings of the last decades.

A sad contrast to the old Berlin









Source


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Haus des Rundfunks*

Berlin, "Haus des Rundfunks" (House of Broadcasting) by Hans Poelzig, 1929-31, the oldest self contained broadcasting building in the world.
The office rooms surround the three large central studio complexes.









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Bundesarchiv_B_145_Bild-F005427-0045,_Berlin,_Haus_des_Rundfunks.jpg









http://www.bildarchiv-monheim.de/poelzig-haus/poelzig-bilder/14841n.jpg

The central atrium









http://www.bildarchiv-monheim.de/poelzig-haus/poelzig-bilder/14472n.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Frankfurt (Hessen): I.G.-Farben-Haus, heute Poelzig-Bau der Frankfurter Universität*

The I.G.-Farben Building, today the Poelzig Building of the Frankfurt university, 1928-30 by Hans Poelzig, the former corporate headquarters of the I.G. Farben conglomerate.
Until the Fifties it was Europe's largest office building.
The name of I.G. Farben is inextricably linked with gas chambers, Zyklon B and Auschwitz Monowitz, the huge IG Farben factory at this concentration camp.

The entrance front









http://www.bildarchiv-monheim.de/poelzig-haus/poelzig-bilder/10238n.jpg

The garden side









by Olaf Dziallas

The casino building standing opposite to the garden side









by Jürgen Matern


----------



## yangkhm

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=54168111#post54168111


----------



## Jobaneu

yangkhm said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=54168111#post54168111


Done.
I hope you will get your own forum.

Good luck!


----------



## Kr0x

*Esslingen*, Baden-Württemberg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kweinland/3845348538


----------



## Kr0x

Somewhere in *Hannover*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sprengben/4482067682


----------



## Kr0x

Kaiser-Wilhelm-Brücke (bridge) in *Wilhelmshaven*, Lower Saxony









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4047660608


----------



## Chadoh25

So much beauty! Germany rocks!


----------



## Kr0x

Lüntenbeck castle in *Wuppertal*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kleiner_riese_74/4424931814


----------



## Jobaneu

*Mayschoss (Rheinland-Pfalz): Ahrschleife um den Etzhardt*

The Ahr Valley in November: Ahr loop near Mayschoss around the Etzhardt (the little mountain) and autumnal red wine vineyards.









by Günter Walther


----------



## Jobaneu

*Sinzig (Rheinland-Pfalz): St. Peter*

St. Peter's Church at Sinzig, a late-Romanesque parish church (1225-41)









by Werner Winkler AW

The choir









by Mohr Wilfried

The interior









http://www.museum-sinzig.de/Museum/Rheinrom/Rheinromantik1.htm


----------



## Jobaneu

*Ahrweiler (Rheinland-Pfalz): Kloster Kalvarienberg*

The Calvary Monastery (neo-Gothic, 1897/98 by Hermann Joseph Hürth) at Ahrweiler, an Ursuline nunnery, surrounded by vineyards.









by Michael80 Wilhelm

The opposite side









by Werner Winkler AW


----------



## Kr0x

*Frankfurt am Main*









(pic from Wikipedia)



Zeil shopping street









(pic from Wikipedia)


----------



## Jobaneu

*Frankfurt (Hessen): Zeil um 1875*



Kr0x said:


> *Frankfurt am Main*
> 
> 
> Zeil shopping street


If I see all these dull, unimaginative, desolate shoe boxes ( I do not mean the skyscrapers, which are sometimes quite and even very elegant!), which have invaded our cities after the Second World War, I feel often the urgent need to dynamite our cities again.

This architecture is an antihuman disaster, a never ending one.

Here the "Zeil" in 1875 with many palatial 18th century buildings, mostly inns and hotels. 
Frankfurt was since medieval times a fair city, in the centre the Neoclassical "Russische Hof", an elegant inn and hotel, designed by Nicolas de Pigage, the Palatine court architect, 1787 ff.
On the left of this building, a part of the "Rotes Haus" (1790), no brothel, but an elegant inn too, on the right the "Hessische Hof", also a hotel for rich aristocratic visitors, ca. 1740).









Google-Ergebnis für http://www.altfrankfurt.com/NeueStadt/Zeil/pic/Zeil07.jpg

1891, all these beautiful buildings had been demolished to construct the Neobaroque Frankfurt Main Post Office, the first step to aesthetical decline.
This building existed until the air raids during WW II.









http://www.altfrankfurt.com/NeueStadt/Zeil/pic/Die_Hauptpostamt_auf_der_Zeil_1900.jpg

Now, there is the shopping center MyZeil, some sort of shoe box, but at least outside with a hole and an interesting interior.









http://www.behrens-heinlein.de/bilder/planung/zeil_aussen1.jpg


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

Frankfurt again 










source


----------



## Tiaren

Those mansions are SO charming and picturesque. I like them much more, than any of the numerous baroque, classicist or historicist mansions.
Thank you, Jobaneau!


----------



## Kr0x

The *Porsche Museum* in Stuttgart-Zuffenhausen by Delugan Meissl, opened in 2009









(pic from Wikipedia)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/8mobili/3488184071









http://www.flickr.com/photos/8mobili/3250934499


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hartenstein-Stein (Sachsen): Burg Stein*



Tiaren said:


> Those mansions are SO charming and picturesque. I like them much more, than any of the numerous baroque, classicist or historicist mansions.
> Thank you, Jobaneau!


No reason to thank me.
We should all thank the photographers.

I like picturesque buildings too, even if I prefer more regular Baroque/Neoclassical castles.

Here a real, real picturesque castle, Stein Castle near Zwickau









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Burg_Stein2.jpg










by manfred altgott


----------



## miau

Awesome building. I did not know that one.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Lichte (Thüringen): Eisenbahnbrücke*

The Piesau Bridge near Lichte, 1911-13









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Dateiiesau-Viadukt.jpg&filetimestamp=20081011160958









by Zwecke

The bridge with a museum train









http://www.drehscheibe-foren.de/foren/read.php?17,3917613


----------



## Jobaneu

*Posterstein (Thüringen): Burg Posterstein*

Posterstein Castle, a medieval fortress, transformed into a Renaissance/Baroque castle (late 16th century/1684-1701, 1717-24)









http://www.thueringen.de/de/museen/posterstein/burg/content.html










by Andreas H.









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Dateiosterstein_1.JPG&filetimestamp=20070323170421


----------



## Arpels

beautiful, the Porsche Museum is :drool: who is the architect:?


----------



## Jobaneu

Arpels said:


> beautiful, the Porsche Museum is :drool: who is the architect:?


KrOx has written "by Delugan Meissl".

They are Vienna architects.


----------



## Arpels

:uh: great designs, danke kay:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Rott am Inn (Bayern): ehemaliges Benediktinerkloster*



Jobaneu said:


> KrOx has written "by Delugan Meissl".
> 
> They are Vienna architects.


^^ hno:

This was my posting 666.
I think only a sacral building can prevent further calamities.

Here it is: the former Benedictine abbey church at Rott am Inn, a work of Johann Michael Fischer (1759-63).









http://www.williams.edu/art/architectureVR/rottAmInn/

The side front









by Allie_Caulfield


----------



## Jobaneu

*Rott am Inn (Bayern): ehemalige Benediktinerklosterkirche*

The interior of the church. 
Here again, some of the best German Rococo artists worked together under Fischer's direction.
Frescoes by Matthäus Günther, altars and sculptures by Ignaz Günther, stucco work by Johann Michael Feichtmayr.









by Allie_Caulfield









by Allie_Caulfield









http://www.wga.hu/cgi-bin/search.cgi?author=&time=any&school=any&form=any&type=any&title=&comment=&location=&from=10219&max=10&format=1


----------



## Jobaneu

*Butzbach (Hessen): Marktplatz mit Rathaus*

The marketplace of Butzbach with its half-timbered city hall (16th century)









by Hille Q


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bad Hersfeld (Hessen): Schloss Eichhof*

Eichhof Castle, built 1328-72 and 1571-88 for the abbots of Hersfeld Abbey









by David Hirschfeld










http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Hersfeld_schlosseichhof_rueck.jpg&filetimestamp=20080602204129


----------



## Jobaneu

*Oppenweiler (Baden-Württemberg): Wasserschloss*

The moated castle of Oppenweiler, built 1782 for the Barons von Sturmfeder









by U. Rücker


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Olympiastadion*

Planned by Werner March, redesigned by Albert Speer in a more monumental manner (1933-36), modernized by Gerkan, Marg & Partner (addition of the roof for example, 2000-2004).
1936 100000 places, nowadays 74400.









by Frank aus E.









by Carsten Schiewack









by Laslo L.C.S.


----------



## erbse

The most epic stadium of all times, despite its time of construction.
Just love it.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Olympiastadium 1936*



erbse said:


> The most epic stadium of all times, despite its time of construction.
> Just love it.


Here the Olympic Stadium 1936









http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a6/Bundesarchiv_Bild_183-R82532,_Berlin,_Olympia-Stadion_(Luftaufnahme).jpg&imgrefurl=http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Bundesarchiv_Bild_183-R82532,_Berlin,_Olympia-Stadion_(Luftaufnahme).jpg&usg=__Mr-awSzDdeTq7vuRyrfF9mPZq2k=&h=558&w=800&sz=91&hl=de&start=4&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=qVXvphY9PBxt0M:&tbnh=100&tbnw=143&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dberlin%2Bolympiastadion%2Bluftaufnahme%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dde%26safe%3Doff%26sa%3DG%26tbs%3Disch:1

On the left side there is the swimming stadium, also designed by Werner March and Albert Speer.

And the best athlete of this Olympic games: Jesse Owens, unforgotten not only in the USA, but also in Germany.










http://vasishta.wordpress.com/2008/07/05/the-legend-of-jesse-owens/


----------



## erbse

*Rostock*, Mecklenburg. Springy Saturday of this weekend:









Photo taken by me. It shows Kröpeliner Straße, the main shopping street of Rostock.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Der Toitsche Wald und seine Bewohner, heute: das Eichhörnchen*

Somewhere in the deep, deep German forests: a German squirrel, getting frostbitten his (or her) little German butt.









by Bernd Schmidt2


----------



## Chadoh25

Awww, Cute! ^^


----------



## A_Hamshari

*Somewhere in Southern Germany:*










Larger view of Southern Germany:
http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/3685/southerngermany.jpg


----------



## Kr0x

*Esslingen*, Baden-Württemberg.

City gate








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kweinland/3718838451


old town









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kweinland/3718819121



"Little Venice"









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kweinland/3718799017


----------



## Kr0x

*Hintersee*, a lake near Ramsau in Bavaria









(pic from Wikipedia)


----------



## Kr0x

The roofs of *Frankfurt*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pikadilly/3780938156


----------



## Tiaren

Winter on *Museumisland, Berlin*:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4460712400/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Senftenberg (Brandenburg): Fachhochschule Lausitz*

The Lausitz University of Applied Sciences at Senftenberg, here the central auditorium building, 1999-2001









by liesl47

Older buildings on the campus in Stalinist classicism (ca. 1950)









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Senftenberg_Hochschule.jpg









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Senftenberg_fhl_hauptgebaude.JPG


----------



## A_Hamshari

*Lake Fussen, Allgau*











Sorry for not having a better quality picture than this


----------



## Kr0x

At *Sankt Peter-Ording*, a very popular German seaside spa in Schleswig-Holstein









http://www.flickr.com/photos/towytopper/4498077174









http://www.flickr.com/photos/towytopper/4497517917


----------



## Jobaneu

*Helgoland (Schleswig-Holstein): eine deutsche Ferieninsel*

Have I already presented German seals to you?

No?

OK, here is one.









by Ernst KR

Don't worry, the seal is alive, but on Helgoland, a German resort island amidst the North Sea.

Here you can see some other German seals on Helgoland and a German a....äh, well...just a German.









by Maren Arndt

Breathtaking, Helgoland, isn't it?

Yes, indeed, Helgoland rocks!

Here the most famous German rock of all: die lange Anna (the long Anna), original German sandstone, 47 m tall, weight: 25000 metric tons.









by Gerber Peter


----------



## Jobaneu

*Helgoland (Schleswig-Holstein): die ganze Insel*

Here you can see the whole island (and the Düne Island in the neighbourhood).









http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.hauskaninchen.com/Bilder/Wildkaninchen/800px-Helgoland_Vogelperspektive_sx.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.hauskaninchen.com/Seiten/Wildkaninchen/Populationen.html&usg=__CoDMLwRaQSyIpHqfmUjn6pm26AI=&h=544&w=800&sz=45&hl=de&start=23&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=gCF6CHpE2fJYnM:&tbnh=97&tbnw=143&prev=/images%3Fq%3DHelgoland%26start%3D18%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dde%26safe%3Doff%26sa%3DN%26tbo%3D1%26imgsz%3Dvga%26ndsp%3D18%26tbs%3Disch:1

Until 1890, Helgoland was British.
Then, they got from us Zanzibar and we got this stupid, little island.

Stormy weather









http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.mediamaritim.de/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/helgoland_sturm-web.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.mediamaritim.de/blog/reviere/stormwatching-auf-helgoland/&usg=__ORphFvRTi4GTLv0b8xyo_2jYQLw=&h=779&w=1200&sz=649&hl=de&start=21&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=Q2MwL7rfHAvUmM:&tbnh=97&tbnw=150&prev=/images%3Fq%3DHelgoland%26start%3D18%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dde%26safe%3Doff%26sa%3DN%26tbo%3D1%26imgsz%3Dvga%26ndsp%3D18%26tbs%3Disch:1


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Awesome photos of Helgoland! I like that island. Very cute.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Helgoland (Schleswig-Holstein): Seefestung*

After 1890, Helgoland became a mighty sea fortress, an unsinkable battleship, armed with heavy artillery.
Here the production of cannon tubes (the guns in the photo are no siege guns, but long range guns) for the Kaiser's battleships in the Krupp Steel Mill at Essen, (ca. 1910).









http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3231/2892916513_2a9c77d66e.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattzcoz/2892916513/&usg=__0u9_CAuszUI5mx5GjwEZ7IhAkfs=&h=423&w=500&sz=147&hl=de&start=3&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=6UzgxS_CdgJRSM:&tbnh=110&tbnw=130&prev=/images%3Fq%3DKrupp%2BEssen%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dde%26safe%3Doff%26sa%3DN%26tbs%3Disch:1


Cannon tubes like these on the German battleship SMS König:









http://www.burysac.org.uk/reviews/battleships

Cannons of the same type were installed at Helgoland.
After WW.II., all military (and civilian) installations on the island had been destroyed.


----------



## Kame

Jobaneu said:


> Somewhere in the deep, deep German forests: a German squirrel, getting frostbitten his (or her) little German butt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Bernd Schmidt2


:applause: for the most awesome animal in the world!!! kay:


----------



## miau

Jobaneu said:


> Until 1890, Helgoland was British.
> Then, they got from us Zanzibar and we got this stupid, little island.


The british empire lost Zanzibar, but we still have Helgoland... who made the better deal?


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dortmund (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Stadium von Borussia Dortmund*



miau said:


> The british empire lost Zanzibar, but we still have Helgoland... who made the better deal?


Perhaps, we, THE GERMANS, could have kept Zanzibar.

Well...., it's unlikely, I concede it, but perhaps...

Then, we wouldn't have to visit Mallorca, we would have our own island in the sun.:banana:

As it may, the British invented football, but we play better 

Here Germany's largest football stadium at Dortmund, capacity ca. 81000 visitors, called "The Opera House of German football" or simply "The Temple", by the two Dortmund architects Schröder & Schulte-Ladbeck, 2001-03.









by Horst W. Bühne









http://www.exposes.de/luftbilder/westfalenstadion-dortmund.html









by David Baumann


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dortmund (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Konzerthaus*

Another Schröder & Schulte-Ladbeck building: the Dortmund Concert Hall, 1999-2002.








by Hans Jürgen Landes
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.dortmund-tourismus.de/typo3temp/pics/68fdb59e42.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.dortmund-tourismus.de/tagen-spanampspan-treffen/treffpunkt-dortmund.html&usg=__GrL5zDbwUV-ZxjYyNgRASHmzobE=&h=561&w=800&sz=72&hl=de&start=41&itbs=1&tbnid=PDO3dcqNMn9ytM:&tbnh=100&tbnw=143&prev=/images%3Fq%3DKonzerthaus%2Bdortmund%26start%3D36%26hl%3Dde%26safe%3Doff%26sa%3DN%26tbo%3D1%26gbv%3D2%26imgsz%3Dvga%26ndsp%3D18%26tbs%3Disch:1









http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.dortmund-tourismus.de/uploads/pics/ruhrplandesg.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.dortmund-tourismus.de/suchen-spanampspan-buchen/ruhr2010-pauschalen.html&usg=__BDuigaRk8pyC3BMZzsBYinLuYqM=&h=600&w=800&sz=130&hl=de&start=34&itbs=1&tbnid=NLgIlhrQ1tHxLM:&tbnh=107&tbnw=143&prev=/images%3Fq%3DKonzerthaus%2Bdortmund%26start%3D18%26hl%3Dde%26safe%3Doff%26sa%3DG%26tbo%3D1%26gbv%3D2%26imgsz%3Dvga%26ndsp%3D18%26tbs%3Disch:1











by Josef Lehmkuhl http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Dateiortmund_Konzerthaus.jpg&filetimestamp=20080224063238


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dortmund (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Westfalenpark mit Florianturm*

The "Westfalenpark" with Florian's Tower, a television tower, 210 m tall, 1958/59 by Willi Schwarz.









by Hans Jürgen Lindner









by Georg Rieß http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Westfalenpark_mit_Florianturm.jpg


----------



## A_Hamshari

*Beautiful morning in Vogtland, Saxony. (Taken from Deviantart)*


----------



## Kame

The most awesome thing about Dortmund's stadium is the enormous Südtribüne (to the left)!









flickr


----------



## lewandovski

Wow!
Mein neuer Lieblingsthread!


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dortmund (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Westfalenstadion, Südtribüne*



Kame said:


> The most awesome thing about Dortmund's stadium is the enormous Südtribüne (to the left)!


That's right.
I believe, it's the largest standing tribune in Europe for 25000 spectators.
And naturally, there you can find the hard-core fans.
They create an unbelievable atmosphere.

Sometimes the south tribune becomes "The Yellow Wall" (vellow and black are the colours of Borussia Dortmund, the local leading football club).









http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://view.stern.de/de/original/1527712/Colorkey-ltdbrain-Fans-BVB-Borussia-Dortmund-Westfalenstadion.jpg&imgrefurl=http://view.stern.de/de/original/Colorkey-ltdbrain-Fans-BVB-Borussia-Dortmund-Westfalenstadion-1527712.html&usg=__cCW9QXBrYaCmrEsPb2bEDzMnE5c=&h=900&w=892&sz=286&hl=de&start=55&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=dM1vA3vg3Va8eM:&tbnh=146&tbnw=145&prev=/images%3Fq%3Ddortmund%2Bs%25C3%25BCdtrib%25C3%25BCne%26start%3D40%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dde%26sa%3DN%26ndsp%3D20%26tbs%3Disch:1


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dortmund (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Altes Hafenamt*

The old port authority, a neo-Renaissance building by Friedrich Kullrich, 1898.









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Dateiortmund_Hafen.jpg&filetimestamp=20051130191903









by frankddo


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dortmund (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Zeche Zollern*

The Zollern Mine, a shut down coal pit,the redbrick neo-Gothic buildings are designed by Paul Knobbe (1898-1904)

A very realistic model of the mine (I think, it's a real aerial view, but I have to believe the text)









by Ulrich Kammertöns

The "real thing"










by Mcmarcy 


The workshop building









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Zeche-Zollern_2044.JPG&filetimestamp=20081001211034


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dortmund (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Zeche Zollern*

Paul Knobbe's office building of the Zollern Mine, designed in an orientalizing redbrick Gothic style.









by Beate Zoellner

The interior: the wage hall, where the miners got their money









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Zeche_Zollern_Lohnhalle.jpg&filetimestamp=20081105223509


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dortmund (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Zeche Zollern*

The most "modern" building ot the plant is the Art nouveau machinery hall by Bruno Möhring (1903)









by inderNatur









by Projekt X









by Torsten A.


----------



## miau

Very nice, Germany has some impressive old industrial architecture.


----------



## Kr0x

*Schorndorf*, Baden-Württemberg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kweinland/3882834779


----------



## Kr0x

*Remstal*, Baden-Württemberg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kweinland/3318647461


----------



## Kr0x

*Munich*, Münchner Freiheit tram station









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4520951302


and U-Bahn (subway) station









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tschaut/4281886037


----------



## miau

^^ which station is that?


----------



## erbse

It's the underground station of "Münchner Freiheit". I like the overground one btw, has some Hadid-appeal to it.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Tauentzienstraße, Wasserpumpe*

Berlin, Tauentzien Street, an old water pump, a so called "Lauchhammer Pumpe", in earlier days commonplace in the town, now only a few still exist.
Between 1893 and 1897, Berlin got 320 exemplars of this pump type
Lauchhammer is the name of the city, where the bronze foundry was, which made the pumps.








by karl-heinz -Roger


----------



## Jobaneu

*Oberschleißheim (Bayern): Schloss, Treppenhaus*

The complete staircase of  Schleißheim Palace  on one picture, photographed through a special lens.
Architects: Henrico Zuccalli and Joseph Effner, 1719-26.









by Nopf


----------



## Kr0x

Somewhere in northern Germany









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellavonte/4444787133


----------



## Chadoh25

The Münchner Freiheit tram station is really cool!


----------



## Kr0x

The *Glienicke bridge* (Glienicker Brücke) over the Havel river connects Berlin and Potsdam. The Soviet Union and the United States used it three times to exchange captured spies during the Cold War. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4421736309


A memorial stamp showing the former border









(pic from Wikipedia)


----------



## miau

If you love U-Bahn stations, what do you think about the Station Bundestag? 











The futuristic look attracts movie directors, this is from Aeon Flux - do you remember Residen Evil 1? It was also partly shot in the unfinished station Bundestag.


----------



## miau

This is from the station 'Hauptbahnhof' on the same line.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dortmund (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Westfalenhalle*



Chadoh25 said:


> The Münchner Freiheit tram station is really cool!


There are more and more cool tram, bus, subway stations in Germany.
It's obviously a cheap possibility to hide a large part of the postwar junk architecture behind it. 

Here the Westfalenhalle subway entrance and bus station.









by Klaus K59

The "Westfalenhalle" itself is a huge hall for different events (sports, concerts and so on), 1950-52, by Walter Höltje and Horst Retzky.
The interior of the hall for up to 20000 visitors is 100 m long, 80 m wide and 32 m high, no junk architecture by the way.









by Tbachner

Here the hall during a musical performance









http://www.badische-zeitung.de/fotos-premiere-des-musicals-10-gebote-mit-bahar-kizil--25697674.html?id=25697666


----------



## Jobaneu

*Rysum (Niedersachsen): Dorfkirche*

The parish church of Rysum (East Frisia), 14th/15th century.









by wolf rabe









http://www.emder-zeitung.de/?id=20&nid=24495









http://www.rysum.org/index-text.html


----------



## Jobaneu

*Rysum (Niedersachsen): Orgel der Dorfkirche*

One of the oldest playable organs of the world, the organ of Rysum church, built 1457 by Master Harmanus of Groningen. The Rysum peasants paid with three of their best cows for the organ.









by El Ge

If you want to hear the instrument, click.


----------



## maja88

*3 x Hamburg*









Yu Yuan - Chinese Tea House and Garden in Hamburg/Rothenbaum.










Ex-Russian submarine U-515 (U-434), now museum at the Fischmarkt, and Roman Abramovitsch's "Eclipse" on Elbe river.










"Louisiana Star" on Elbe river/Landungsbruecken.


----------



## Kr0x

There really are some nice U-Bahn (and Stadtbahn) stations in German cities, for example in the city of *Bochum* in the Ruhr area

*"Rathaus"*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaeldoering/4350673481


*"Rathaus (Nord)"*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/effpunkt/170819825


*"Lohring"*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/schaunmermal04/3987060490


----------



## Terpentin07

*Sony Center*, Berlin


----------



## Kr0x

The Baltic Sea at *Usedom* island









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vom_land_und_vom_meer/4505371297


----------



## Kaufmann

*Dortmund*

The Kaiser Wilhem memorial in Dortmund


----------



## Kaufmann

*Dortmund*

view of the ruhr valley in Dortmund, behind the Kaiser Wilhem memorial


----------



## Kaufmann

The old Castle of Syburg bei the monument


----------



## Jobaneu

*Creuzburg (Thüringen): Werrabrücke und Liboriuskapelle*

The Werra Bridge (ca. 1225) at Creuzburg and St. Liborius' Chapel (1499)









by Martina Bie 1









by Horst Hohmann









http://www.creuzburg-online.de/cms/index.php?id=16


Yes, I know. a little bit small this pic, but better than nothing anyway.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Creuzburg (Thüringen): die Creuzburg*

The Creuzburg, built for the Thuringian Landgraves (12th-18th century) near Eisenach









http://www.feiern-tagen-thueringen.de/index.php?id=210&tx_br8ftt_pi1%5BshowUid%5D=12&cHash=198cc48dd63ac7b7c82b1e802ebfa17f









by Egon1 Schmidt

The Creuzburg garden (18th century)









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Creuzburg_Innenhof.JPG&filetimestamp=20070808151900


----------



## Kr0x

*Rotenberg*, Stuttgart, Baden-Württemberg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kweinland/4435143721


----------



## Tiaren

*Berlin, Reichstag:*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/berliner1017/4510466358/


----------



## Chadoh25

The Kaiser Wilhem memorial in Dortmund is really cool!


----------



## Jobaneu

*Darmstadt (Hessen): Porzellanschlößchen = Prinz-Georg-Palais*

A small late-Baroque summer palace at Darmstadt, the Prinz-Georg-Palais, 1710 by the French Hesse-Darmstadt court architect Louis Remy de la Fosse.
Today the house shelters a beautiful porcelain collection.

View through the entrance porch









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Filerinz-Georg-Palais01.JPG

The garden side









by Michael Bk.









http://www.porzellanmuseum-darmstadt.de/start.htm


----------



## Jobaneu

*Darmstadt (Hessen): Prettlacksches Gartenpalais*

In the neighbourhood of the Prinz-Georg-Palais is the Prettlack Palace from 1710.









by Waltzing Broomhilda









by Günther.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Darmstadt (Hessen): Prettlackscher Garten*

The garden of the Prettlack Palace with a beautiful late-Baroque sun dial.









by Günther.









by Yshala


----------



## Jobaneu

*Darmstadt (Hessen): Orangerie*

A third Darmstadt Baroque garden has survived, the Orangery by Louis Remy de la Fosse, built for the landgraves themselves, 1719-21.









http://www.residenzfestspiele.de/schaupl/orangerie.html









by Michael Bk.









by gudechristian


----------



## Kr0x

The *Black Forest*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellavonte/4518358232


----------



## Jobaneu

*Heppenheim (Hessen): St.Peter*

St. Peter's Church (1900-1904), a neo-Gothic minster at Heppenheim by Ludwig Becker.









by Holger Schweden









by Sascha Plane-Train-Spotter









by morula1979


----------



## Jobaneu

*Heppenheim (Hessen): St.Peter*

The choir









by Norbert Jockel


----------



## Jobaneu

*Heppenheim (Hessen): Marktplatz mit Rathaus*

Market square seen from the town hall









http://www.sino.uni-heidelberg.de/students/tjuelch/Andere%20Staedte/Heppenheim/Marktplatz.htm

The town hall, ca. 1700









by Margaret









https://www.leipziger-messe.de/LeMMon/AUSSTPR.NSF/d23f303fad390b80c1256f230040550a/44ad0e12933b0dddc12574c70033707f?OpenDocument


----------



## Jobaneu

*Koblenz (Rheinland-Pfalz): Herz-Jesu-Kirche*

Ludwig Becker (1855-1940), the architect of the Heppenheim Minster, planned and built almost 300 churches during his long career.
One of these is the Sacred-Heart-of-Jesus-Church at Koblenz, 1900-03, a fine example of neo-Romanesque architecture.









by jaime.silva










by Mohr Wilfried


----------



## Jobaneu

*Koblenz (Rheinland-Pfalz): Herz-Jesu-Kirche*

The interior









http://www.herz-jesu-koblenz.de/









by jaime.silva

The dome









by jaime.silva


----------



## Kr0x

A suburb of *Frankfurt am Main*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/instantburst/4490598273


----------



## Jobaneu

*Höglwörth (Bayern): ehemaliges Augustinerchorherrenstift*

The former monastery Höglwörth, 17th/18th century









by weber henry









http://www.berchtesgadener-land.com/www/live/wwwdom/parser,id,208,_psframe,,linkobject,bildgross_0,nodeid,95.html

The courtyard









http://www.salzburg.com/wiki/index.php/Datei:Hoeglwoerth_05.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Höglwörth (Bayern): ehemalige Klosterkirche*

The former abbey church, now the parish church of Höglwörth, 17th/18th century.









by rotraud_71 away for a while!









by VieleBuntePunkte









by Heinz Kogler


----------



## A_Hamshari

*Christkindl Market; Nuremberg*


----------



## A_Hamshari

*Berliner Dom - Berlin lighting festival*


----------



## Marathaman

Jobaneu said:


> The former abbey church, now the parish church of Höglwörth, 17th/18th century.


Beautiful building.


----------



## erbse

Nice ones Hamshari. But who took those? You have to *credit your sources*, mate.


----------



## A_Hamshari

Definately not me I never been to Germany 
but i couldn't find names sorry, when I find names I usually put in italic letters below the photo the name of the photographer, but these ones either had none or the name was not a real name such as "Jean mark florrin" or something.


----------



## malud

Eppelhiem, Wasserturm



http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b8/Eppelheim_Wasserturm_20070325.jpg


----------



## kato2k8

Almost blue hour in Ludwigshafen, snapshot taken a couple hours ago (to contrast all the churches and stuff above).









_Copyright kato2k8_


----------



## Jobaneu

*Laboe (Schleswig-Holstein): Kieler Foerde vor Laboe mit Marineehrenmal*

Laboe: a training sailing ship of the Russian navy in front of the Laboe Naval Memorial (the dark tower, symbolizing the stern of a Viking longboat).









by Frank Dr.med. Forquignon

The memorial, 1927-36 by Gustav August Munzer, built to memorialize the dead German sailors, killed during WWI. (34836 dead men), now also for the dead of WW.II (63686 dead men).
The tower is 72 m tall.









by Julius Bär









by sylvia76


----------



## Jobaneu

*Kiel (Schleswig-Holstein): Die "Gorch Fock", Segelschulschiff der Bundesmarine*

The "Gorch Fock" is leaving Kiel, her port of registry. The ship was built 1957/58.









http://www.mediamaritim.de/blog/ausbildung/gorch-fock-auf-dem-highway-der-sturme-ins-nordmeer/


----------



## erbse

Great, thanks for showing one of my favourite sailors Jobaneu 

*If you like ships, you should definitely check this thread of mine.* 


Talking about the thread above, Kiel and my favourite sailors... This is one of them:

The *Alexander von Humboldt* approaching the Kiel Naval Memorial








Source


It's a bark built in 1906 as a fire ship called _Reserve Sonderburg_ in Bremen, Germany.

It's well-known throughout the world because of the Beck's advertisements (a Bremen beer brand).

Geil.




Link


----------



## schum-ho

I really love those classic or historic ships! Feel free to post more of them


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hamburg: Internationales Maritimes Museum*



erbse said:


> *If you like ships, you should definitely check this thread of mine.*


Great thread, thank you!

And how I love ships!

Although a complete landlubber.

All sorts of ships, especially big bad battleships, more especially those of the 17th/18th century, these elegant swimming palaces with horrible living conditions for the sailors.

If I find some time, I'll contribute something.
The bookmark is set 

Btw, I didn't know yet, that the "Prins Willem" burned down, very sad.

But she wasn't a Renaissance ship, , no, typical Dutch Baroque from the era of the great Dutch admirals Tromp and de Ruyter (his flagship "De Zeven Provincien" is one of my favourites)

Here the Hamburg International Maritime Museum, a former warehous (1878/79 by the architects Meerwein and Hansen), since 2008 museum.









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Hamburg-090613-0286-DSC_8383.jpg&filetimestamp=20090905142215









http://www.hamburg.de/bildergalerien-der-stadtteile/878576/bilder-hafencity.html

The museum exhibits many models, paintings and so on.









http://weblogyhamburg.wordpress.com/2009/08/23/internationales-maritimes-museum-hamburg/


----------



## schum-ho

More of Hamburg and nice ships! 

Somehow I really love this one: Feuerschiff LV13 in Hamburg Harbour (a lightvessel / fire ship). It is used as a hotel and restaurant nowadays. 









By: fotocommunity









By: fotocommunity









By: fotocommunity


----------



## schum-ho

Wow, we reach post #6000 already. 

Let's celebrate this with a proper ship for drunkards, the "Tollerort" ferry in Hamburg flagged with Jägermeister :cheers:









By: Wikipedia









By: fotocommunity


----------



## schum-ho

And now, Ladies and Gentlemen, the biggest lightvessel / fire ship of the world: The Elbe 1 

In its home harbour, *Cuxhaven* at the North Sea (with Hapag halls in the back):








By: Wikipedia

With another sight of Cuxhaven: The memorial "Kugelbake", landmark of the city








By: fotocommunity.de

At Cuxhaven harbour








By: fotocommunity


----------



## schum-ho

The quite similar looking Elbe 3

In Hamburg - Oevelgönne (museum harbour)








By: fotocommunity

In winter








By: fotocommunity

At night..








By: fotocommunity


----------



## schum-ho

There also was an Elbe 2 lightvessel once (also called "Bürgermeister Bartels"), today its name is "Atlantis" since 2006 and it is used as a passenger ship. Now with different colours, blue and white instead of red.









By: fotocommunity

At "Jadefest" in Wilhelmshaven








By: fotocommunity

At sailing festival "Kieler Woche" (Kiel week) in Kiel








By: Wikipedia


----------



## mihir1310

Jobaneu said:


> by VieleBuntePunkte
> 
> ]


I ve quite a few german churches like this one which resemble Russian churches . Is there a link between both styles , like mutual influence or something ?


----------



## Jobaneu

*Sielenbach (Bayern): Wallfahrtskirche Maria Birnbaum*



mihir1310 said:


> I ve quite a few german churches like this one which resemble Russian churches . Is there a link between both styles , like mutual influence or something ?


I don't believe that there was a direct link.
I can't imagine, that a 17th century "ordinary" Bavarian or Italian architect could have known anything about Russian architecture or vice versa.

Perhaps both sides had been inspired independently by similar Byzantine models.
Russian architects knew Byzantine churches in Greece or Constantinople, Italian/Bavarian architects knew San Marco in Venice, perhaps other Byzantine churches in southern Italy too.
From all the three countries pilgrimaged also people to the Holy Land, where they could see Byzantine churches on their way and in Jerusalem.

The most "Russian" Bavarian Baroque church is this one: the pilgrimage church "Maria Birnbaum" (St. Mary Pear Tree) near Aichach, by Constantin Bader, 1661-68.









http://www.vg-dasing.de/index.php?id=708,121









by Klaus Kalb









by gumtau


----------



## Jobaneu

*München (Bayern): Herz-Jesu-Kirche*

A modern parish church in Munich, the Sacred Heart Church in Munich-Neuhausen, a glass cuboid with a facade, which can be opened like a huge porch, so that people on the forecourt can follow the mass, 1997-2000 by Allmann/Sattler/Wappner.









by Johannes Fein









by Michael Krutzenbichler http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/mypics/1433411


----------



## Jobaneu

*München (Bayern): Herz-Jesu-Kirche*

The interior looking forward










by giovanni bassista

backward









by Guido Wörlein - RS RockstarSessions


----------



## Caravaggio

I really dislike modern church architecture its a pity that baroque churches aren't built anymore.great pics bi the way.


----------



## erbse

^ I also don't like most modern churches.


But there are many nice or impressive examples as well.
*Check this thread for loads of good modern churches.*


----------



## erbse

*Berlin* TV tower by Kampflamm:









Thread


----------



## erbse

With Berliner Dom (Berlin Cathedral):









Thread


----------



## erbse

Socialist Berlin TV tower with Marx & Engels memorial:











*Have a look at this thread for more of Kampflamm's photos!*


----------



## Karasek

*New castle, Bad Muskau, Saxony*


----------



## Caravaggio

Thanks for the link erbse some of those sacral buildings are very unique and merit attention.


----------



## miau

Caravaggio said:


> I really dislike modern church architecture its a pity that baroque churches aren't built anymore.great pics bi the way.





erbse said:


> ^ I also don't like most modern churches.
> 
> 
> But there are many nice or impressive examples as well.
> *Check this thread for loads of good modern churches.*


The architecture seen in this examples is really great - it is sad that it is wasted on religion.


----------



## Pascal5

nice.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Verwaltungs-und Magazingebäude der Staatsoper Unter den Linden*

Stalinist Neoclassicism in a rather elegant form: the administration and depot building of the State Opera Unter den Linden, 1952-54 by Richard Paulick.
Paulick's design is a modern interpretation of the style of Georg Wenzeslaus von Knobelsdorff, Frederick's the Great architect (Sanssouci), who had planned the Opera House itself.
Aristocratic Baroque Neoclassicism under a communist regime 









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/d/d6/Berlin%2C_Mitte%2C_Hinter_der_Katholischen_Kirche%2C_Verwaltungs-_und_Magazingebaeude_der_Staatsoper.jpg/800px-Berlin%2C_Mitte%2C_Hinter_der_Katholischen_Kirche%2C_Verwaltungs-_und_Magazingebaeude_der_Staatsoper.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Staatsoper Unter den Linden*

The Berlin State Opera House Unter den Linden by Georg Wenzeslaus von Knobelsdorff with extensions by Richard Paulick (1741-43, 1952-55). 









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Berlin,_Mitte,_Unter_den_Linden,_Staatsoper_02.jpg#file

The side-and backfront









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Berlin_Staatsoper_Unter_den_Linden_Seite.jpg#file

Knobelsdorff's original building, ca. 1745









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Berlin_Opernhaus_um_1745.jpg


----------



## Tiaren

I always found the Verwaltungs-und Magazingebäude by Paulick a very interesting building. And by far the best Stalinist building in Berlin. It fits just perfectly in between the historic structures along Unter den Linden. Frederick would surely approve! XD

Do you by chance know were the statues and vases on the parapet wall come from? I always guessed from some torn down baroque building... And facing St. Hedwig theres a balcony with putti holding lanterns. They can't be Stalinist...


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Staatsoper Unter den Linden*

The interior of the opera house is also an interpretation of Knobelsdorff's style by Richard Paulick, 1952-55.









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:BerlinStaatsoper.JPG









http://www.wagneropera.net/Articles/Herheim-Lohengrin-Berlin-2009.htm









http://www.wunderschoenes-deutschland.de/staedte/berlin/10178Berlin/bilder.html


----------



## Avalanix

Marktplatz Wernigerode
wernigerode marketplace








http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1385/1191024431_a446f8a418_b.jpg


----------



## Avalanix

Herbst im Teutoburger Wald
Autumn in teutoburger forest








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2578/4156829048_92d923112f_o.jpg


----------



## [email protected]

Bremen: Marktplatz (market square) seen from the cathedral's tower


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

I love those beautiful German old squares, i'd love to live in one of those buildings. Aside from the tourists, the view seems to be almost therapeutic.


----------



## Avalanix

was soll das warum habt ihr die bilder gelöscht ?


----------



## Avalanix

Belchen im Schwarzwald
The mountain Belchen in the blackforest








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2180/2232340541_2cf870abb1_b.jpg


----------



## Avalanix

und nocheinmal
once again









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2215/2142466222_a1238dd963_b.jpg


----------



## Avalanix

und schonwieder
and again








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2287/2264789239_920dd3a17b_b.jpg


----------



## Tiaren

@Avalanix
Flickr hat Skyscrapercity zur Zeit geblockt, weil viele die Bilder nicht vernünftig zu Flickr rückverlinkt haben.
Wenn man sich wieder daran hält, wird das wohl wieder "entblockt" werden...
Du solltest deine Bilder auch direkt zurückverlinken!


----------



## Chadoh25

Bremen has a beautiful Marketplatz!


----------



## miau

Tiaren said:


> @Avalanix
> Flickr hat Skyscrapercity zur Zeit geblockt, weil viele die Bilder nicht vernünftig zu Flickr rückverlinkt haben.
> Wenn man sich wieder daran hält, wird das wohl wieder "entblockt" werden...
> Du solltest deine Bilder auch direkt zurückverlinken!


was heisst 'zurückverlinken'? :dunno:


----------



## Tiaren

miau said:


> was heisst 'zurückverlinken'? :dunno:


So, dass man auf den Link klicken kann und dass es direkt zurück zu Flickr führt? :dunno:


----------



## miau

ok... ich hätte erwartet, dass es den bots der suchmachinen herzlich egal ist, ob es ein echter klickbarer link oder ein string im link-format ist :?


----------



## Parisian Girl

Wonderful photos guys! Beautiful Germany..


----------



## Avalanix

thx tiaren :hi:
Eine Buche in der hohen Mark
A beech in the hohe mark








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3037/2856941160_72f09882e4_b.jpg)


----------



## Avalanix

Arnsberg NRW


----------



## Avalanix

Zittauer Gebirge


----------



## Avalanix

Weserbergland


----------



## Tiaren

Avalanix, du solltest auch weiterhin zum Fotografen/Inhaber des Bildes linken (das bleibt auch weiterhin Regel des Forums zum Urheberrecht). Der kleine Flickr Link da oben gibt nur an das das Bild auf Flickr gehosted wird, nicht aber den wirklichen Inhaber.


----------



## Caravaggio

Can someone post pictures of St Marys Cathedral in Lubeck I've heard it is full of many beautiful and unique sacral art.Great pics by the way.


----------



## krispykreme22

thanks a lot for sharing the pictures.. ^_^


----------



## Jobaneu

*Ohlenstedt (Niedersachsen): Rapsfelder und Fischteiche*

Rapeseed fields and fish ponds near Ohlenstedt









by Mareon Arndt http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/5366


----------



## Jobaneu

*Rochlitz (Sachsen): Burg und St. Petri Kirche*

Rochlitz Castle (14th-16th century) and St. Petri









by Schlösserland Sachsen http://www.flickr.com/photos/schloesserland_sachsen/










by amaya_berlin http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Schloss-Rochlitz.JPG&filetimestamp=20080627002646


----------



## Skrapebook

Würzburg in northern Bayern (Bavaria) has got to be one of 
the most underestimated cities in Germany and the world:


----------



## erbse

^ Well, despite the main landmarks (churches, Marienburg, Alte Mainbrücke / old river Main bridge, Käppele, UNESCO heritage Residenz etc.) it actually is a quite bland city that suffered a lot from the destruction in WW2. It could be an awesome place if they'd finally reconstruct some residential houses that got lost, especially at the river front, main streets and squares.


PS: Better say "Frankonia / Franken" than "northern Bavaria / Bayern" to avoid conflicts


----------



## erbse

There are better views of *Würzburg*, anyway. 

A classic, seen from the old Main river bridge:








Source


----------



## erbse

On the other side of the river Main:

Famous Fortress Marienberg and its vineyards. In the background you can spot the pilgrimage church "Käppele".









Source


----------



## erbse

The baroque "Käppele" pilgrimage church by famous 18th century architect Balthasar Neumann, who also created the UNESCO heritage _Würzburger Residenz_.









Source


----------



## erbse

At night.









Source


----------



## erbse

Spectacular baroque interior of the Käppele by Balthasar Neumann.









Source


----------



## erbse

Würzburg Residence, the secular masterpiece of Balthasar Neumann and probably the greatest late baroque castle of Europe. 









Source


----------



## erbse

The forecourt / cour d'honneur of Würzburg Residence.









Source


----------



## erbse

Pano at night.









Source


----------



## erbse

Garden side.









Source


----------



## erbse

Source


----------



## erbse

Source


----------



## erbse

Aerial view of Würzburg Residence.









Source


----------



## Jobaneu

*Würzburg (Bayern, Franken): Juliusspital*

The famous Würzburg "Juliusspital", founded 1576 by Prince-Bishop Julius Echter von Mespelbrunn. 

The court of this huge hospital by Antonio Petrini 1699-1714.









http://www.architekturforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=2967&sid=857fc69a36694fb5f1459956d7ae778b


----------



## Jobaneu

*Würzburg (Bayern, Franken): Altes Frauengefängnis*

A rare example of French architect Nicolas Ledoux's "Revolutionary Classicism" in Würzburg: the old women's prison by Peter Speth, 1810.









http://www.architekturforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=2967&sid=857fc69a36694fb5f1459956d7ae778b


----------



## Jobaneu

*Würzburg (Bayern, Franken): Stiftskirche Haug*

The Haug Collegiate, 1670-91 by Antonio Petrini, the first monumental Baroque building in Franconia after the devastating Thirty-Years War (1618-48), 1945 destroyed by air raid, but reconstructed, the interior only in its structure without decoration and with a simplified high altar.









by behm foto http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/789024









by Josef Lex http://www.flickr.com/photos/russianchild007/









by Thomas Brechtel http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Stift_Haug.jpg


----------



## itchy

What an amazing thread, beautiful in a deeply moving way. For the first time this American thinks he understands the German pride and love of fatherland; it is truly special. :wave:


----------



## Skrapebook

itchy said:


> What an amazing thread, beautiful in a deeply moving way. For the first time this American thinks he understands the German pride and love of fatherland; it is truly special. :wave:


Nice post.
As a Swede I have come to understand this more and more every day.
RESPEKT! :cheers:


----------



## miau

^^ The german patriotism is actually not very loud-voiced, but more with a melancholic and sad tone. Maybe thats why everybody loves us these days.


----------



## GeneratorNL

> Maybe thats why everybody loves us these days.


Plus you've got Lena.


----------



## hmueller2

Wetterau


> The Wetterau is a fertile undulating tract, watered by the Wetter, a tributary of the Nidda River, in the western German state of Hesse, between the hilly province Oberhessen and the north-western Taunus mountains.











http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcdead/4052879995/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcdead/3522505322/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcdead/3779974201/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcdead/3822517557/


----------



## Skrapebook

GeneratorNL said:


> Plus you've got Lena.


"... can´t go a minute without her love!" :banana:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Kiel (Schleswig-Holstein): der Wasserturm von Ravensberg*

The water tower of Kiel-Ravensberg, 1896, designed by the Kiel city council's architect Rudolph Schmidt









by Maria Beyer http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1557578


----------



## JValjean

Burg Stockenfels (Upper Palatinate/East Bavaria)









flickr_(christian.greller)



> Auf der Burg Stockenfels, hoch auf einem Bergrücken über dem Regental gelegen, büßen allnächtlich die ihre Sünden, die das drittschlimmste Verbrechen in Bayern begangen haben. Nach Mord und Brandstiftung ist dies „Wasser ins Bier zu schütten“, so sagen es wenigstens der Volksmund und die einschlägigen Sagen und Geschichten rund um die berüchtigte Geisterburg Stockenfels, auch manchmal Bierpantscher-Walhalla genannt. Zu den Pantschern gesellen sich auch die ungetreuen Kellnerinnen, Schankkellner, Wirte und Wirtinnen, die gepantscht, schlecht eingeschenkt oder sonstwie ihre vertrauensvollen Gäste betrogen haben.
> wikipedia


Those who committed in Bavaria the worst crime behind murder and incendiarism: the down-watering of beer, have to purge every night and haunt the castle. Beside the down-waterers there are also "untrue" waitresses, barmen, landlords who splashed or poured unfairly...


----------



## JValjean

Schloss Ramspau/Regenstauf (Upper Palatinate / East Bavaria)









flickr_(christian_greller)


----------



## Parisian Girl

Great thread! Stunning shots of those fields! :cheers2:


----------



## Caravaggio

Stunning


----------



## Luk's

WOW amazing thread, fantastic Pics. Great job!!


----------



## malud

JValjean said:


> Schloss Ramspau/Regenstauf (Upper Palatinate / East Bavaria)


Diese Türme sind ja wirklich einmalig eng tailliert!


----------



## JValjean

Ja Stimmt! sieht sexy aus, oder?


----------



## Jobaneu

*Wiesbaden-Biebrich (Hessen): Schloss Biebrich*

A Baroque summer palace on the Rhine: Biebrich Castle, 1701-1744, by Julius Ludwig Rothweil, Maximilian von Welsch, Friedrich Joachim Stengel









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Schloss_Biebrich_fg01.JPG&filetimestamp=20061230120330









by HEN-Magonza http://www.flickr.com/photos/hen-magonza/









by Gerhard Kalteyer http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/476449


----------



## Jobaneu

*Wiesbaden-Biebrich (Hessen): Schloss Biebrich*

The garden side of the central rotunda by Maximilian von Welsch









by KreaPhot http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

The interior during a wedding ceremony









by big-L http://www.flickr.com/photos/langerjo/

the left side wing by Friedrich Joachim Stengel









by Nerger http://www.flickr.com/photos/nerger/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hamburg: die Villa des Architekten Cäsar Pinnau*

The villa of the architect Cäsar Pinnau (1906-1988), designed by and for himself, 1986









http://www.architekturarchiv-web.de/pinnau.htm


----------



## malud

Burg Nassau



http://www.panoramio.com/photo/18702235


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hamburg: Deichstrasse*

A street in Hamburg, which shows the only few old Hamburg houses still existing, the "Deichstrasse" (the old, small houses from 1659 until 1700)









by Michael Björnson http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1130115


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bayern: der Walchensee vom Herzogsstand aus*

Lake Walchen seen from the "Herzogsstand" (a mountain)









by Dagmar Jordan http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1190022


----------



## Jobaneu

*Düsseldorf (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Schloss Benrath*

Interiors

The severe vestibule









by Klaus-D. Fuchs http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/424778

Behind the vestibule, the splendid central domed hall, a pantheon-like room (look at my avatar ).









http://www.netzwerk-garath-hellerhof.de/ausfluege/index.html









by anne47 http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1372668


----------



## Jobaneu

*Düsseldorf (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Schloss Benrath*

One of the palace's two garden galleries









by miniHAHN http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/467723

The real owner of this palace, the Roman hunting goddess Diana, by the Palatine court sculptor Peter Anton von Verschaffelt









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Benrath_CDL_2.jpg&filetimestamp=20081209164150









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Benrath_CDL_3.jpg&filetimestamp=20081209164227

I would have liked to show you one of the two luxurious bathrooms of the castle (the one of Karl Theodor decorated as a grotto under oak leaves, the one of his wife decorated as a bath tent), but I've found no good photography.
Therefore you have to visit the castle yourself whenever you have the opportunity.


----------



## Skrapebook

Denker und Dichter :angel:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Düsseldorf (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Schloss Benrath, Park*



Skrapebook said:


> Denker und Dichter :angel:


Und Gänse

Father, mother and five kids, living in a noble environment: (German!) Nile geese in the parc.
How elegant the father is.
I suppose he is Karl Theodor, born again.









by Rainer Switala http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/27398

Sisters and brothers some time later









by Silke Lambeck http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/814340


----------



## miau

Interesting, I did not know that there are wild Egyptian Geese in germany.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hameln (Niedersachsen): Pfortmühle*

This monumental building is not a palace, but a former water mill, the "Pfortmühle", a flour mill (1893-95), now the city library.









http://www.weserbergland-podcast.de/orte.html









by Hans Jörg Kaiser http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/609404


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Berlin City:








source


----------



## Skrapebook

^^

WOW!
What a great and an unusual angle!


----------



## malud

^^ Btw.: the industrial building in thew middle once belonged to the "Optische Anstalt C. P. Goerz", manufacturer of optical instruments. They made cameras and telecope there, and military stuff like periscopes.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Optische_Anstalt_Goerz

Today the Goerz-Höfe are converted into office Lofts.




http://www.beckerundkries.de/images/uploads/goerz3.jpg


----------



## Frieden

I would prefer those temperatures at the moment

Englischer Garten, München 4 month ago


----------



## Odd&Gorgeus

Oh, wow! stunning places and pictures.


----------



## Jobaneu

Frieden said:


> Englischer Garten, München 4 month ago


Great, these pics.

You belong to those, from whom this thread benefits.

Thanks!


----------



## Jobaneu

malud said:


> ^^ Btw.: the industrial building in thew middle once belonged to the "Optische Anstalt C. P. Goerz", manufacturer of optical instruments. They made cameras and telecope there, and military stuff like periscopes.
> 
> http://www.beckerundkries.de/images/uploads/goerz3.jpg


Stunning, the quality of industrial architecture especially before 1914.


----------



## Grunnen

*Herten (NRW), Halde Hoppenbruch*










From the slag heap Hoppenbruch in Herten, you have a view onto the the coal power plant of Herne. Its chimney measures 300 metres, only a few metres less than the highest of Germany.

There is a story that firms in the Ruhr district all put up high chimneys so that air pollution couldn't be retraced to a specific plant or factory. But if that is really true? In each case, the plant does emit quite some steam, which can fall down as a thin layer of industrial snow on cold days.


----------



## Grunnen

*Herten (NRW): Halde Hoppenbruch*










The slag heap itself has been redesigned into a recreational area. It has some nice ATB-paths and the vegetation with the wild flowers is also quite nice, I think.


----------



## Grunnen

*Herne (NRW): Rhein-Herne-Kanal*










The Rhein-Herne Channel connects the Rhine with Herne and Dortmund. It is truly multifunctional, because it has bicycle paths along it. And on warm summer days it is also very popular for swimming.

Looks can be very deceiving in the Ruhr Area. The industrial constructions, which are still in use and which you can see, merely form a decoration here for a setting of complete silence, crystal clear water and many cute rabbits on the shores, things which you can't see on a photo, but only discover when you are there.


----------



## Grunnen

*Wanne-Eickel (NRW)*










My last picture shows the city centre of Wanne-Eickel, now part of Herne. For decades the people of Wanne complained that all the money went to Herne, and that the Wanne city centre was dying. Now they're carrying out all kinds beautification in Wanne, and meanwhile the Karstadt/Hertie in Herne itself was closed.

Well, sometimes _keine Freude wie Schadenfreude_. 

P.S. All are my own pictures.


----------



## Skrapebook

malud said:


> ^^ Btw.: the industrial building in thew middle once belonged to the "Optische Anstalt C. P. Goerz", manufacturer of optical instruments. They made cameras and telecope there, and military stuff like periscopes.
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Optische_Anstalt_Goerz
> 
> Today the Goerz-Höfe are converted into office Lofts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.beckerundkries.de/images/uploads/goerz3.jpg


Interesting roof! :nuts:


----------



## erbse

That's ze Berlin style, ja!


----------



## Jobaneu

Skrapebook said:


> Interesting roof! :nuts:


Perhaps an optical laboratory, which needed daylight and platforms to control the quality of telescoplenses outdoors?

Or a cheaply repaired bomb damage.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Sylt-Hörnum (Schleswig-Holstein): Leuchtturm*

The lighthouse of Hörnum on Sylt, an island in the North Sea near the Danish coast.

The villa has a typical thatched roof.









by Günter Boris http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1345852


----------



## miau

*The northern Cape of the island Hiddensee* 









http://www.kostenlos-fotos.de/webal...e/normal_013-Der-Leuchtturm-auf-Hiddensee.jpg









http://www.seereisen-kontor.de/pic/hiddensee-luftbild.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Seeg (Bayern, Allgäu): Pfarrkirche St. Ulrich*



miau said:


> *The northern Cape of the island Hiddensee*


Beautiful!

But nothing compares to BAVARIA :banana:, the heaven on earth 

Therefore, back to the south: the parish church of Seeg (Allgäu), St. Ulrich, 1710, frescoes and stucco work 1762 ff.
Architect: Johann Jakob Herkomer, who was born in Seeg (1652-1717).









by Joachim Schneider http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/2632









by Anja Gi. http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/458944

Backwards









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Seeg_Kirche_Blick_vom_Altar.jpg


----------



## miau

Jobaneu said:


> But nothing compares to BAVARIA :banana:, the heaven on earth


Get lost!


----------



## miau

*The ruin of the monestary of Chorin, Brandenburg*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3162/2880067174_54ef276822_b.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/155/364590280_3583ec6740_o.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3361/3512149153_fb315b45f0_b.jpg


----------



## StoneRose

Hann. Münden, Lower Saxony









Lüneburg, Lower Saxony


----------



## Jobaneu

*München (BAYERN): der Englische Garten*



miau said:


> Get lost!


O.K.

Lost in paradise: Munich and the "Englische Garten", seen from the Monopteros.
Planned and created by Friedrich Ludwig von Sckell from 1789 until his death 1823, begun under the elector Karl Theodor, the Palatine Karl Theodor.
He inherited Bavaria 1777 and went from Mannheim to Munich.
Friedrich Ludwig von Sckell, his Schwetzingen garden architect accompanied him.









http://gschwarz.com/fotos/albums/userpics/10001/skyline.jpg

The Monopteros, 1831-36 by Leo von Klenze









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Monopteros1.jpg

The Chinese Tower (1789/90) with its beer garden.
Now I'am really lost.:cheers:









by Joachim Schneider http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/2632


----------



## Jobaneu

*München (Bayern): der Englische Garten*

The Rumford Hall, 1791 by Johann Baptist Lechner.









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Rumfordhaus_Muenchen-2.jpg

The waterfall, 1815









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:English_Garden_Waterfall.JPG

The monument for Friedrich Ludwig von Sckell, 1824 by Leo von Klenze









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Sckell-Denkmal_Englischer_Garten_Muenchen-1.jpg


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

This is my idea of great quality of life, being able to live and enjoy amazing places like the ones shown in the pics.


----------



## Chadoh25

^^ I totally second that!


----------



## Jobaneu

*Neuburg (Bayern): Schloss Grünau*

This Renaissance castle Grünau near Neuburg was a hunting lodge for the wife of Count Palatine Ottheinrich of Palatinate-Neuburg, 1530-55.









http://www.neuburg-schrobenhausen.de/index.php?id=1723,109&suche=









http://www.naturpark-altmuehltal.de/sehenswertes/jagdschloss_gruenau-2964/









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Jagdschloss_Grünau.jpg


----------



## Avalanix

> But nothing compares to BAVARIA , the heaven on earth


yepp whatever....
And i don't think that this church is that beautiful either.
Triberg


----------



## miau

*Schierke, Saxony-Anhalt*

_Situated within the Harz mountain range in the valley of the Bode River, at the rim of the Harz National Park, it is mainly a tourist resort, especially for hiking and all kinds of winter sport. Since 1898 Schierke station is served by the Harzer Schmalspurbahnen narrow gauge railway. (Wikipedia)_











The cityhall of Schierke.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/eo/thumb/8/84/SchierkeRathaus.jpg/800px-SchierkeRathaus.jpg

The Pharmacy:









http://www.zum-wildbach.de/images/galerie/schierke_apotheke_750px.jpg


A small collection of the Brockenbahn, one of the few narrow gauge railways left in Europe. It connects Schierke with the mountain station at Brocken.









http://view.stern.de/de/original/13...ahn-Dampfzug-Schierke-Winterdampf-Technik.jpg









http://www.ozdoba.net/harz/fzg/bild/fzg_trad-zug_schierke_1.jpg









http://www.ozdoba.net/harz/bahnen/bild/bahnen_brckn_schierke_zuege.jpg









http://www.h-a-r-z.de/img/_brockenbahn_schierke.jpg

*Brocken, the highest place in the Harz mountains in winter*


----------



## miau

*Werningerode, Saxony-Anhalt*









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...adt_Foto_2005_Wolfgang_Pehlemann_PICT0012.jpg










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/4d/Rathaus_Wernigerode.jpg

Christmas time 









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...JPG/800px-Rathaus_Wernigerode_Weihnachten.JPG










http://farm1.static.flickr.com/113/315203001_d0bf8d5454_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2434/3592163325_5454e8ab15_b.jpg


----------



## miau

*Castle Werningerode, Saxony-Anhalt*









http://malte.cornils.net/bcn/images/berlin-may09/30-schloss-wernigerode-mai09.jpg










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2623/4223072474_359f02585f_b.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*DER BAYERISCHE LÖWE*



miau said:


> *Werningerode, Saxony-Anhalt*


Wernigerode is so beautiful that it ought to be a Bavarian town.

To situate it in Sachsen-Anhalt is certainly an error, isn't it?

PS:

I'm not Bavarian.

That's why I am so impartial.

For all fans of BAVARIA and foremost for miau (!), the one and only, the BAVARIAN LION, made of Nymphenburg porcelain, the prestigious alternative to garden gnomes.









http://www.nymphenburg.com/de/products/animals/bavarian-lions/02743-zoom.html

The real Bavarian is naturally royalist.









A plastic lion in front of a munich cafe, representing King Ludwig II. as lion, http://www.gloeckle-wirt.de/


----------



## erbse

Geilo stuff, but please reduce it to a max. of 3 photos per post, danke ja


----------



## Jobaneu

*München (Bayern, was sonst?): DIE BAVARIA*

Here the Bavarian National Monument: the BAVARIA in front of the "Ruhmeshalle" (hall of fame) of the Bavarian nation with her mighty, terrifying Bavarian lion, architect: Leo von Klenze; sculptor: Ludwig Schwanthaler, 1843-50.

The monument is 30 m high (the bronze statue alone 19 m, weight 87 t, not a lightweight but a Bavarian girl).









an old photography, ca. 1900 http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:München_Bavaria.jpg









http://www.microdrones.com/mc_kundengalerie.php









http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Bavaria_statue_in_Munich.JPG


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Those castles are just wow :drool:. And what a stunning monument too.


----------



## Jobaneu

*München (immer noch Bayern): Das Oktoberfest*



Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Those castles are just wow :drool:. And what a stunning monument too.


More stunning Bavarian monuments: Oktoberfest 2009









http://www.zeusbar.ch/galleries.html


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Lüneburg sure has a stunning cathedral. 

Loved the bugs too !


----------



## StoneRose

Johnor said:


> Lauenburg, lower Saxony


Schleswig-Holstein


Weissgerbergasse, Nuremberg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4142555835/

Beutelsbach








http://www.flickr.com/photos/batiks/3029654949/


----------



## italiano_pellicano

Great Photos


----------



## italiano_pellicano

Amazing Country


----------



## Elbröwer

Elbröwer said:


> Magdeburg, something different




































pilade.de


----------



## malud

BASF Ludwigshafen: 10 km² of interconnected chemical facilities.



http://www.hima.de/Presse/Downloads/Bild3_BASF_LU_abends.jpg


----------



## brazilteen

IMPRESSIVE INDUSTRY CENTER =O


----------



## miau

yes, awesome industrial landscape


----------



## Animo

That looks really cool.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Garzweiler (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Braunkohlebagger Nr. 288*

An industrial dinosaur: the brown coal excavator Nr. 288 on its way from Hambach to Garzweiler (22 km), 96 m high, 115 m long, 45 m wide, weight: 13000 t, speed: 10 km/h,









http://d1.stern.de/bilder/stern_5/wissen/2009/51/giganten_der_technik_kalender/giganten_der_technik_kalender_06_maxsize_735_490.jpg

Nr. 288 at work in the open brown coal pit of Garzweiler near Cologne









by Arno Pe. http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/696472









by peaches24 http://fotowettbewerb.hispeed.ch/seo/user/67282/peaches24.html


----------



## Jobaneu

*Niederaußem (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Braunkohlekraftwerk*

The brown coal power plant Niederaußem near Cologne and Garzweiler with its 200 m high cooling tower, the highest of the world.









http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Braunkohlekraftwerk2008.jpg









http://www.kienzi.ch/flights/2008/2008-06-10.htm

The steam plumes of 3 huge brown coal power plants near Cologne over the cloud layer, from left to right: Frimmersdorf, Neurath and Niederaußem.









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:FrimmersdorfWolke.JPG


----------



## Jobaneu

*Garzweiler (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Braunkohletagebau Garzweiler*

The brown coal pit Garzweiler and the three power plants Frimmersdorf, Neurath and Niederaußem









by Igno Rant http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1136520

An aerial view of Niederaußem









by H J S http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/438977


----------



## euromerican

Germany blows my mind. Honestly. :eek2:


----------



## Johnor

Ratzeburg. Schleswig-Holstein










Source:http://de.academic.ru/pictures/dewiki/82/Rz_insel.jpg


----------



## Johnor

Molln, Schleswig-Holstein










Source: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/28/Moelln.jpg










Source: http://www.immofux-moelln.de/images/moelln275.jpg


----------



## Johnor

Blankenese, Hamburg










Source: http://www.welt-atlas.de/datenbank/fotos/0-9026/big/0-9026-19.jpg










Source: http://www.hamburg.de/image/7490/Blankenese-Skyline.jpg


----------



## Johnor

Blankenese, Hamburg










Source: http://www.kahlkamp.de/img/treppenviertel.jpg










Source: http://images.travelpod.com/users/labeverly/hamburg.1153065960.treppenviertel1_250404.jpg


----------



## Johnor

Source:http://www.tanimola.de/zoom_hp_bilder/treppenviertel kl.jpg










Source: http://www.tanimola.de/zoom_hp_bilder/treppenviertel.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Waldecker Land (Hessen): Mohnblüte*

In june, the red poppy is in flower, here in Waldeck County.









by H.-Heinrich Stede http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/718876


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bad Arolsen (Hessen): Residenzschloss*

The "capital" of Waldeck County is Arolsen, now Bad Arolsen, with the princes' of Waldeck residence castle, 1710-28, architect: Julius Ludwig Rothweil. This palace is his master piece.









http://www.location-hessen.de/WebObjects/LH.woa/query/1082480%3Bloc%3Bdetails%3Bde%3Bno=356









by Verena u. Friedhelm G. http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1398164









by Kernbeisser http://www.flickr.com/photos/kernbeisser/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bad Arolsen (Hessen): Residenzschloss*

Two guard pavilions









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Schloss_Arolsen_Wachhaeuser.JPG

The Red Drawing Room










The White Drawing Room









both pics from http://www.schloss-arolsen.de/main.php


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Wunderbar! I mean, really, i clicked this thread to delight myself with the splendid German architecture, but if there can be only as awesome as the buildings is the German industry! The industrial history of the country has been so fascinating to me, so seeing that coal excavator was like an intense braingasm, specially considering that it's utopic to see one of them here .


----------



## Jobaneu

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> so seeing that coal excavator was like an intense braingasm, specially considering that it's utopic to see one of them here .


A braingasm by looking at a brown coal excavator?

Wow, interesting preferences.

But I can understand it.

Unfortunately the time of really big, heavy machines is running out, even in Germany.

I fear, in a couple of years I will have to buy a really big, heavy jackhammer in an erotic shop because no one else sells it anymore.


----------



## Tillor87

Lovely pictures.... Schön


----------



## Skrapebook

Johnor said:


> Blankenese, Hamburg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.welt-atlas.de/datenbank/fotos/0-9026/big/0-9026-19.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.hamburg.de/image/7490/Blankenese-Skyline.jpg


Hamburg´s Blankenese reminds me a bit of idyllic place´s here in Stockholm like Vaxholm and Saltsjöbaden.
Really wonderful place! :cheers:


----------



## malud

Hildesheim: Umgestülpter Zuckerhut. Built in 1510, destroyed by british bombs in 1945. Currently under reconstruction.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Upended_Sugarloaf,_Hildesheim


http://www.bildindex.de/bilder/MI11381g05a.jpg


http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e8/UpendedSugarloaf_084.jpg


----------



## Johnor

Buxtehude, Lower Saxony










Source: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1a/Schittwedder_in_Buxtehude.jpg










Source: http://www.geo-reisecommunity.de/bild/regular/165628/Das-Heimatmuseum-in-Buxtehude.jpg


----------



## hmueller2

*Oberstdorf*



> Oberstdorf is a municipality and skiing and hiking town in southwest Germany, located in the Allgäu region of the Bavarian Alps.
> 
> At the center of Oberstdorf is a church whose tall spire serves as a landmark for navigating around town. The summits of the Nebelhorn and Fellhorn provide dramatic panoramic views of the alps. The Nebelhorn can be reached with a big cable car. Oberstdorf is one of the highest market towns in Germany.
> 
> Visitors can ride a unique diagonal elevator to the top of the Heini-Klopfer-Skiflugschanze.
> 
> Oberstdorf hosts every New Year the first part of famous Four Hills Tournament in ski jump.



*winter:*








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2250/2048360132_0375536425_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4050/4385109733_38fb742171_b.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/45/135275188_c270ba26d2_b.jpg


*summer*








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3121/2722567771_d7f576c7c2_b.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/194/452366019_e3fa695265_o.jpg


----------



## erbse

Nice ones, but please *not more than 3 photos per post*, danke


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Selingenstadt








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e1/Seligestadt.jpg

Marbug








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/ea/Marburg_Lahn_05.jpg

Origin of the Lahn River








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0a/Lahnquelle_Lahnhof.jpg


----------



## Johnor

Marburg Altstadt:










Source: http://www.location-hessen.de/lhmedia/pics/5351-Markt 8.JPG










Source: http://www.sockenqualmer.de/Images/05GR_WetzlarFachW3.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Marburg (Hessen): Landgrafenschloss*

The castle of the Hessian-Thuringian Landgraves in Marburg on the Lahn, ca. 1290-ca. 1580,









by behm foto http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/789024









by Rainer Rottländer http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1096951









by Bernhard Jeide http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/648288


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

That street in Marburg looks wonderfully preserved, it's stunning.


----------



## toddatc

Jobaneu said:


> The castle of the Hessian-Thuringian Landgraves in Marburg on the Lahn, ca. 1290-ca. 1580,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by behm foto http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/789024
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Rainer Rottländer http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1096951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Bernhard Jeide http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/648288


Love German castles! :cheers:


----------



## miau

source: http://www.spiegel.de/sport/fussball/0,1518,702510,00.html


----------



## Jobaneu

^^

Yeah: 1 : 0









http://www.op-online.de/nachrichten/blickpunkte/schrecklich-schnellen-00er-299642.html


----------



## Jobaneu

*Marburg (Hessen): Elisabethkirche*

The first church in "modern" French Gothic in Germany was Marburg St. Elisabeth's Church (1235-1280, towers finished 1340).
St. Elisabeth, daughter of an Hungarian King and wife of the Thuringian Landgrave followed Franciscan ideals during her life.
Therefore she was very popular.
St. Elisabeth died at the age of 24 years in 1231.
The church was built to honour St. Elisabeth after her canonization 1235.
The tomb of the saint in the church became an important pilgrimage destination.









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Elisabethkirche_Luftbild_NNO.jpg









by behm foto http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/789024









by Norbert Ruffert http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/513048


----------



## Jobaneu

*Marburg (Hessen): Elisabethkirche*

The interior









by Rolf K. Wegst http://www.flickr.com/photos/rolf_wegst-88/









by Allie Caulfield http://www.flickr.com/photos/wm_archiv/

backwards









by Allie Caulfield http://www.flickr.com/photos/wm_archiv/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Marburg (Hessen): Elisabethkirche*

Some details

The Gothic shrine with the bones of the saint









by Allie Caulfield http://www.flickr.com/photos/wm_archiv/

A statue of St. Elisabeth, holding "her" church, ca. 1470









http://www.mun.ca/mst/heroicage/issues/10/bio2.html

The late-Gothic pulpit









by Allie Caulfield http://www.flickr.com/photos/wm_archiv/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Marburg (Hessen): Elisabethkirche*

The oldest picture of the saint, a stained-glass window, before 1250 (she died 1231): St. Elisabeth, visiting a patient









http://www.helmut-zenz.de/hzelisab.htm


----------



## Jobaneu

*Marburg (Hessen): Philipps-Universität*

The old, neo-Gothic central building of the Marburg University (founded 1527), by Carl Schäfer, 1874-79 









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Uni_Marburg_12.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Meißen (Sachsen): Domtürme*

Here are Carl Schafer's most famous buildings, his Meißen cathedral towers (1903-08), well known in Germany and elsewhere, but almost nobody knows him.
He was the teacher of famous architects: Hermann Muthesius, Hans Poelzig, Paul Schmitthenner, Fritz Schuhmacher.









by Micha W. Schmidt http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/446591

The cathedral before 1903









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Mei%C3%9Fner_Dom_vor_dem_Ausbau.jpg&filetimestamp=20070605092411

and with completed towers today









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Mei%C3%9Fner_Dom,_3-2.jpg&filetimestamp=20090826213535

The era between 1871 and 1914 was in many aspects (culture, economy, industry, engineering, science, philosophy) a real highlight in German history, in others not.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Marburg (Hessen): Rathaus am Marktplatz*

Marburg's Renaissance town hall, 1527









by KHS-Photographie http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1014610

Half-timbered houses on the market place









by fisherbray http://www.flickr.com/photos/fisherbray/


----------



## Chadoh25

Wow!!! So beautiful!


----------



## Johnor

Marburg, Old town










Source: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2049/2255991026_634f4889b5.jpg?v=0










Source: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3251/2795422151_fb8feb9064.jpg










Source: http://image58.webshots.com/158/0/15/5/2110015050067893036MnUQsC_ph.jpg


----------



## BRANDNAME

The Ostsee:




















:cheers:


----------



## BRANDNAME

Again:


















:banana:


----------



## Jobaneu

BRANDNAME said:


> The Ostsee:


Where's this bridge?

I like it.


----------



## wonwiin

Jobaneu said:


> Where's this bridge?
> 
> I like it.


That is the "Rügenbrücke", the new bridge to Rügen in Stralsund, opened 2007.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

^^ Combined with that beautiful city in the background, it looks surreal.


----------



## Jobaneu

wonwiin said:


> That is the "Rügenbrücke", the new bridge to Rügen in Stralsund, opened 2007.


Thank you.
Elegant construction!


----------



## Jobaneu

*Seehausen (Sachsen-Anhalt): Tag und Nacht an der Seehäuser Warte*

The "Seehäuser Warte", a watch tower of the prince-bishops of Magdeburg at the frontier of their territories, 15th century


















both pics by Frank-Dieter Peyer http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/630366


----------



## Jobaneu

*Immenstaad (Baden-Württemberg): Bodensee*

Moonrise over Lake Constance









by Heinz Wille http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1025637


----------



## Jobaneu

*Urfttalsperre (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Stausee*

The Urft Valley Barrage, 1903-05, the wall is ca. 59 m high, behind it the largest reservoir in Europe at that time, the German Amazonas 









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:CP_Urfttalsperre.jpg&filetimestamp=20071124200405









by Monika Ramacher http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/431121









by Georg May http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/433779


----------



## Jobaneu

*Neu-Anspach (Hessen): Hessenpark*

- edit


----------



## Montenegrin-CG

Der Urfttalsperre See ist hammer.


----------



## Jobaneu

4 :cheer: 1


----------



## miau

http://www.spiegel.de/images/image-104116-galleryV9-ckcd.jpg


----------



## Chadoh25

Great updates!


----------



## Jobaneu

*Augsburg (Bayern): Botanischer Garten*

Augsburg's Botanic Garden, East Asia department









by Pixelfranz http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1096947


----------



## Jobaneu

*Gössweinstein (Bayern, Franken): Wallfahrtskirche*

The interior of B. Neumann's church









http://www.fraenkische-schweiz.com/info/presse/pressebilder/pressebilder4.html

The vaults









by Thomas Hellmich http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/745185

The High Altar









by Lars- Kahnt http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1000145


----------



## Jobaneu

*Gössweinstein (Bayern, Franken): Wallfahrtskirche*

The pulpit 









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Goessweinstein_Basilika_Kanzel-1.jpg

The organ









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Goessweinstein-Basilika4-Asio.JPG


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Castle Weilburg - Btw left the painting shows Lisabon








http://www.weilburg-lahn.info/images/sehwert/schlin3.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/b/b3/Aerial_fg058.JPG/800px-Aerial_fg058.JPG

Heidelberg








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...rg-Panorama.jpg/800px-Heidelberg-Panorama.jpg

Rebuilded "Nazi-Castle" Wewelsburg








http://img.fotowelt.chip.de/imgserver/communityimages/625500/625522/1280x.jpg









http://www.gaengler.com/components/...ksburg_deutschlands_6_20090704_1489522019.jpg









http://img.fotocommunity.com/photos/5108397.jpg









http://img.fotocommunity.com/Schloesser-Burgen/Burgen/Wewelsburg-a18688588.jpg









http://static.rp-online.de/layout/s..._NS-Zeit_SS_Ausstellung_Wewelsburg_FRA503.jpg









http://img.fotocommunity.com/photos/6982726.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

4 :cheer: 0 

:angel:

:dance:


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

http://bilder.bild.de/BILD/sport/fu...a-a-ihr-seid-wahnsinn-16863973-1278175295.jpg









http://bilder.bild.de/BILD/sport/fu...eId=renderScaled,property=Bild,height=349.jpg
^^


----------



## malud

Tangermünde, Sachsen-Anhalt. 



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2226101131/


----------



## malud

Tangermünde, city gate (1450)



http://www.staedte-fotos.de/name/ei...Deutschland~Sachsen-Anhalt~Tangerm%FCnde.html


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bad Lauchstädt (Sachsen-Anhalt): Historische Badeanlagen*

In the 18th century, Bad Lauchstädt was the preferred spa of the Saxon court.
The Merseburg architect Chryselius created the spa gardens with the ballroom building and the pavilions (1775-80).
The ballroom had been redecorated 1823/24 by Karl Friedrich Schinkel.









http://www.sachsen-anhalt.de/LPSA/index.php?id=22016


















both pics of the ballroom buildinghttp://rechtshistorikertag.jura.uni-halle.de/exkursionstag/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bad Lauchstädt (Sachsen-Anhalt): historische Badeanlagen*

Another view of the spa gardens and a half-timbered pavilion









by saalescout http://picasaweb.google.com/saalescout









by saalekreis http://www.flickr.com/photos/saalekreis/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bad Lauchstädt (Sachsen-Anhalt): Goethe-Theater*

Since 1791 Germany's perhaps most important poet Johann Wolfgang von Goethe was theatre director of the Duke of Saxony-Weimar and in this function also director of the small theatre of this spa, rebuilt by Heinrich Gentz 1802.
Here Goethe himself staged many of his own plays and of his friend Friedrich Schiller.









by www.marsfoto.de http://www.panoramio.com/user/1727021?with_photo_id=10236656


The interior









http://www.perspectiv-online.org/doc_dt/deutschlandroute.html

View from the stage









http://www.goethe-theater-bad-lauchstaedt.de/


----------



## erbse

Tangermünde is just awesome and should be declared UNESCO heritage asap.
The city needs it, deserves it. Perhaps it's because it's situated in Saxony-Anhalt, the strangest (most unhistorcial, random, lacking identity) German state? :dunno:

*Tangermünde*








fotocommunity.de


----------



## erbse

Other perspectives of the Tangermünde Elbe river panorama









Source









Source









Source


----------



## erbse

Just geil.









Source









Source


----------



## erbse

The unique and damn geil Brick Gothic Rathaus (city hall) of Tangermünde!









Source

Tangermünde city hall at night








Source









Source


----------



## erbse

One of my favourite medieval city gates: Neustädter Tor (Neustadt Gate) in Tangermünde









Source









Source


Awesome medieval street scenery








Source


----------



## erbse

Another one of Tangermünde old town: Gothic Stephanskirche (St. Stephan's Church) and Eulenturm (Owl Tower)









Source


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bökenförde (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Schloss Schwarzenraben*



erbse said:


> Tangermünde is just awesome and should be declared UNESCO heritage asap. The city needs it, deserves it.


That's true


> Perhaps it's because it's situated in Saxony-Anhalt, the strangest (most unhistorcial, random, lacking identity) German state? :dunno:


But I can't imagine, that this should be the reason, because Nordrhein-Westfalen is as random, unhistorical and artificial as Sachsen-Anhalt.

After so much beautiful medieval culture a little bit of my beloved eighteenth century architecture: Schwarzenraben Palace in Nordrhein-Westfalen, a moated castle near Bökenförde, 1765-68, architects: Franz Christoph Nagel and Johann Matthias Kitz, a typical maison de plaisance.









by Malte Ruhnke http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/429741









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Schloss_Schwarzenraben_01.jpg









http://www.hoeckmann.de/travelling/hellweg/110-schwarzenraben.htm


----------



## Jobaneu

*Gernrode (Harz, Sachsen-Anhalt): Stiftskirche*

St. Cyriakus' collegiate church, formerly the church of a very noble nunnery, an example of early-Romanesque architecture (961 - ca. 1000; west apse ca. 1140).
St. Cyriakus is one of the oldest churches in Northern Europe.

The west front









by Arnim Schulz by Arnum Schulz http://www.flickr.com/photos/arnimschulz/









by Wolfsraum http://www.flickr.com/photos/wolf-rabe/

The choir









by Henrik Bollmann http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/651961


----------



## Jobaneu

*Gernrode (Harz, Sachsen-Anhalt): Stiftskirche*

The interior









http://www.ensemble-cosmedin.de/ensemble.htm


----------



## Dallas star

Shon.  Mehr bilder vonn Wiesbaden


----------



## erbse

Awesome Romanesque masterpiece, danke Jobaneu :drool:


----------



## Jobaneu

0 :goodbye: 1

:fiddle:


----------



## malud

small town church in Kunersdorf/ Brandenburg, built in the 1950s.


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bliesdorf


----------



## buho

Great pics, german romanesque is great (but in rococo is much better!)


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Jobaneu said:


> 0 :goodbye: 1
> 
> :fiddle:


bah! just enjoy german countryside! :banana:









http://www.cedcc.psu.edu/khanjan/europe_images/001_german countryside.jpg









http://gepblog.files.wordpress.com/2008/10/der_taunus.jpg









http://www.allgaeu-bilder.de/gallery/verkehrsamt_sonthofen/Bilder/baggersee.jpg


----------



## Chadoh25

The German countryside is so beautiful!


----------



## Jobaneu

*Regensburg (Bayern): Die Alte Kapelle*



buho said:


> Great pics, german romanesque is great (but in rococo is much better!)


Congratulations to Spain.

This time, your team played simply better.
They deserved to win.

Romanesque and Rococo: The Old Chapel in Regensburg, Romanesque architecture under a Rococo garment: begun 1002 ff, the late-Gothic choir was built 1441.
The interior had been redecorated since 1747, stucco work by Anton Landes, frescoes by the painters Christoph Thomas Scheffler and Gottfried Bernhard Götz; high altar, altars and sculptures by Simon Sorg. 
This church shows one of the richest Rococo decorations in Germany.









http://www.alte-kapelle.de/geschichte.htm









by Robert Schüller http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/601343


The choir









http://www.schulen.regensburg.de/~tkoe2207/gottesdienste.htm


----------



## Jobaneu

*Regensburg (Bayern): Alte Kapelle*

The high altar









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Regensburg_Alte_Kapelle_Interior_2.jpg

The nave's wall









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Regensburg_Alte_Kapelle_Interior_3.jpg

The organ









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Alte_Kapelle_Regensburg.JPGH


----------



## Parisian Girl

Great pics! Wonderful architecture and detail. :cheers2:


----------



## erbse

Indeed :applause:


Despite being to Regensburg already, I had no idea about this gem! Where was it hiding all the time?


----------



## Jobaneu

erbse said:


> Indeed :applause:
> 
> 
> Despite being to Regensburg already, I had no idea about this gem! Where was it hiding all the time?


The Old Chapel had been restaured for years (1993-2002), perhaps that's the reason.

Here another 2 pics of the ceilings and the central St. Mary sculpture of the high altar (on the left emperor Heinrich II, on the right his wife, empress Kunigunde, they ordered to build the Romanesque "Alte Kapelle", it was the church of their Regensburg residence).









http://www.alte-kapelle.de/index.htm










http://www.alte-kapelle.de/index.htm


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Laboe Naval Memorial - For the sailors of all nationalities who died during the World Wars


















http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/11148705.jpg









http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/8026740.jpg









http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/28080720.jpg









http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/28834986.jpg









http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/36440981.jpg









http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/33267665.jpg









http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/262212.jpg









http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/3910/19571981.jpg









http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/353240.jpg


----------



## buho

As I said, best rococo style in the world is in Germany, thanks for the pics :yes:

And I'm sorry about Germany, they had been playing great against Argentina, England... is a great team, great players and great fans, I hope them the best in the future.


----------



## Avalanix

Bürchau im Südschwarzwald


----------



## Jobaneu

*Ausnahmsweise: Melk in Österreich - Benediktinerabtei*



buho said:


> As I said, best rococo style in the world is in Germany, thanks for the pics :yes:


I totally agree.
Nothing compares to the late-Baroque style of the old Holy Roman Empire of the German Nation.
Therefore you can find this style not only in today's Germany (Bavaria), but also in the old kingdom of Bohemia (Prag!), which was for centuries under Habsburg rule, in Silesia (today Poland since WW.II. with wonderful abbeys like Wahlstatt, Grüssau and so on) and foremost naturally in Austria (Melk, many other abbeys, the Vienna Karlskirche, an almost endless list), even in Hungary, Romania, Croatia, Slovenia, the Slovak Republic, in all former parts of the Habsburg Empire, you can find fine examples of this wonderful style, created by austro-bavarian architects, sculptors, painters, stucco workers and some Italians, an unbelievable explosion of creativity during the century between ca. 1660 and ca. 1780.

I like it 

Let's have a look on Melk abbey in Austria, the masterpiece of Jakob Prandtauer, the son of a simple Tyrolian farmer.









http://keithpp.wordpress.com/2009/12/18/a-christmas-tale/









http://austria-lexikon.at/af/Wissenssammlungen/Essays/Kunst/Jakob_Prandtauer









by Helene Trethahn http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/858403

Fucking good architecture!


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

beautifull, imo. looks almost like a miniatur, a model of the original, but in fact, it is the original!









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbMxMlC5q-0&feature=fvsr


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin-Charlottenburg: Das ICC*

The International Congress Center in Berlin-Charlottenburg, nick name: "Panzerkreuzer Charlottenburg" (Armoured Cruiser Charlottenburg). I'm convinced, you see why the building got its name.
Architects: Ralf Schüler and his wife Ursulina Schüler-Witte, 1975-79.
The Center is 320 m long, 80 m broad, 40 m high, therefore more similar to an aircraft carrier than to an armoured cruiser.










by FRANK http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/857368









by Atomhirsch http://www.flickr.com/photos/atomhirsch/

With a Berlin S-Bahn train









by Frankinho http://www.flickr.com/photos/frankinho/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin-Charlottenburg: Das Internationale Congress Centrum*

A foyer









by spreephoto.de Jens Fenstera http://www.flickr.com/photos/spreephoto/

Hall 1









http://www1.messe-berlin.de/vip8_1/website/MesseBerlin/htdocs/www.icc-berlin/de/DasICC/Saele/Saal1.html


----------



## Chadoh25

Jobaneu said:


> I totally agree.
> Nothing compares to the late-Baroque style of the old Holy Roman Empire of the German Nation.
> Therefore you can find this style not only in today's Germany (Bavaria), but also in the old kingdom of Bohemia (Prag!), which was for centuries under Habsburg rule, in Silesia (today Poland since WW.II. with wonderful abbeys like Wahlstatt, Grüssau and so on) and foremost naturally in Austria (Melk, many other abbeys, the Vienna Karlskirche, an almost endless list), even in Hungary, Romania, Croatia, Slovenia, the Slovak Republic, in all former parts of the Habsburg Empire, you can find fine examples of this wonderful style, created by austro-bavarian architects, sculptors, painters, stucco workers and some Italians, an unbelievable explosion of creativity during the century between ca. 1660 and ca. 1780.
> 
> I like it
> 
> Let's have a look on Melk abbey in Austria, the masterpiece of Jakob Prandtauer, the son of a simple Tyrolian farmer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://keithpp.wordpress.com/2009/12/18/a-christmas-tale/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://austria-lexikon.at/af/Wissenssammlungen/Essays/Kunst/Jakob_Prandtauer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Helene Trethahn http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/858403
> 
> Fucking good architecture!


We have some great church architecture here in the US, but nothing as stunning as this!


----------



## erbse

^ Agreed. But *please* don't quote photos, especially not when you have them just 2 posts above yours. Danke.


----------



## Turbosnail

There are some fascinating pictures in this thread - in particular some of the Medieval scenes and I love the Melk Abbey, wonderful!!


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

erbse said:


> ^ Agreed. But *please* don't quote photos, especially not when you have them just 2 posts above yours. Danke.


So only photos in this trad we made by our own?


----------



## Jobaneu

*Halle (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Wasserschloss Tatenhausen*

The moated castle Tatenhausen near Halle (Westphalia!), ca. 1540 and ca. 1670.









by WrldVoyagr http://www.flickr.com/photos/wrldvoyagr/

The gatehouse (ca. 1700)









by nrelinda70http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

The side front, gatehouse on the left.









by Detlef Mohn http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/653251


----------



## Jobaneu

Dr.Mabuse said:


> So only photos in this trad we made by our own?


No, only not *quoting *photographies (to cut down on content, I suppose). You can post pics, if you
indicate the source, but not more than 3 per post.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

My eyes get wet when i stare at this beauty.


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan

Germany is a truly amazing and beautiful country, a place I must visit before I die. I'm curious, do you have any pictures of Heidelberg? That's where my grandparents got married after WWII, and I've always wondered what it looks like.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Heidelberg (Baden-Württemberg)*

Some pics 

Heidelberg, 1815, painted by Carl Rottmann









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Heidelberger_Schloss_von_Carl_Rottmann_1815.jpg

The city with the famous late 18th century bridge.









http://www.easypedia.gr/el/articles/h/e/i/Εικόνα~Heidelberg.jpg_e57b.html


The castle ruin









http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Heidelberg-Schloß.JPG


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Underworlds of Berlin (Berliner Unterwelten)









http://www.carpeberlin.com/uploads/pics/1_Pressefoto_Unterwelten_eV_-_Rechte_erfragen.jpg









http://cache.graphicslib.viator.com/graphicslib/galleries/A-SHOP/2008/05/5537_popup.jpg









http://jakob.ybals.de/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/berlinerunterwelten-300x211.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Heidelberg (Baden-Württemberg)*

The castle and its gardens before the destruction, painting by Jacques Fouquières, 1620.









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Hortus_Palatinus_und_Heidelberger_Schloss_von_Jacques_Fouquiere.jpg&filetimestamp=20060606075903

Heidelberg 1645 by Matthäus Merian, the capital of the Electoral Palatinate at the end of the Thirty Years' War, heavily fortified.









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Heidelberger_Ansicht_(Merian).png&filetimestamp=20090326133108

Castle and city before their systematic destruction by the troops of Louis XIV 1693 on a panting by Gerrit Berckheyde, 1670.









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Heidelberger_Schloss_von_Gerrit_Berckheyde_1670.jpg


The castle was never rebuilt, the Palatine prince electors founded a new capital, the near Mannheim with its huge Baroque palace.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Heidelberg (Baden-Württemberg): Die Alte Brücke*

Heidelberg's Old Bridge (1786-88 by Mathias Mayer) over the Neckar. After the Mannheim Palace, it was the most expensive single building during the reign of prince elector Carl Theodor









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Altstadt_Heidelberg_nach_Neuschnee.JPG&filetimestamp=20100306213005









http://view.stern.de/de/original/DRI-schloss-Heidelberg-alte-br%FCcke-alte_br%FCcke-Weiss-1475201.html

The bridge gate (with an old Skoda limousine).









http://www.heidelberg-historic.de/presse/


----------



## Chadoh25

^^ One of my top 10 favorite towns in Germany!


----------



## Jobaneu

*Heidelberg (Baden-Württemberg): Heiliggeistkirche*

The "Heiliggeistkirche", the main parish church of the town, 1398-1515.









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Heidelberg_20060420_021.jpg&filetimestamp=20060905063948









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Heidelberg-Heiliggeistkirche.jpg









by Stephan Kiehl http://picasaweb.google.com/StephanKiehl


----------



## Justme

What's the round structure with three points on the hill at the right of this picture? Has it been removed or destroyed or simply covered by trees?


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Linkenheim








http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/10555930.jpg

Also Linkenheim








]http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/18719235.jpg









http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/12477431.jpg


----------



## kato2k8

Justme said:


> What's the round structure with three points on the hill at the right of this picture? Has it been removed or destroyed or simply covered by trees?


That's the Trutzkaiser fortification.

- original tower built in 1462, with an 8-sided tower shape and 8-sided roof.
- called Trutzkaiser (rather provocative) because the Palatinan Elector was feuding with the Kaiser at the time
- during the comparably peaceful 1500s fell into disuse
- between 1620 and 1622 rebuilt to the form shown as an active war fortification (30-Year-War)
- in this, top roof replaced by open "combat platform" surrounded by four towers (platform probably held multiple artillery guns at the time, function was to control the entire entrance to the Neckar Valley); some strengthening along the sides, new base fortification
- taken and partially destroyed in September 1622 by Catholic forces
- re-erected after 30-Year-War; renamed "Sternschanze"
- taken and destroyed (mined) by French forces under Gen. Melac in 1693
- remains used in 1876 to erect the "Gaisberg Tower", a viewtower a bit further up on the same hill.

The Trutzbayer, a second similar building, was erected 1620-1622 close to it, not present in Merian's image - Merian only shows the Trutzkaiser in its 1622 form, but completely leaves out all other fortifications built at the same time, of which most were still around; the Trutzkaiser is also shown a bit too exaggerated itself, it's surrounding base fortifications are completely lacking. Might have actually had counter-intelligence reasons at the time; remember that the war was still on in 1645.
The Trutzbayer tower also wasn't rebuilt after its destruction in 1622 and still has some ruins remaining (thick walls of up to 2m height in the middle of the forest).


----------



## Jobaneu

*Heidelberg (Baden-Württemberg): Rathaus, Großherzogliches Palais, Palais Morass*

Heidelberg's town hall (1701-05 by J. Flemal) with Neobaroque sidewings









http://fcb-ruhmreich.de/suedkurve/

The Grand-Ducal Palace (originally the Hundheim Palace), 1715-17 by Louis Remy de la Fosse









http://www.haw.uni-heidelberg.de/presse/pressefotos.de.html

The Morass Palace (1712-16 by Johann Adam Breunig, on the left the tower of the "Providenzkirche").









http://www.burgenstrasse.de/showpage.php?SiteID=20&lang=1&sel=m&sid=9


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/32824601.jpg









http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/16515302.jpg









http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/32824612.jpg


----------



## kato2k8

For the Heidelberg series above...









And not that far away, as a visual _Kontrapunkt_: Ludwigshafen BASF plant, as seen from Mannheim's Friesenheim Island.









(own pics ; http://katotravels.blogspot.com/ )


----------



## Jobaneu

*Heidelberg (Baden-Württemberg): ehemalige Jesuitenkirche*

The former Jesuit Church of Heidelberg, by Johann Adam Breunig (1712-17), facade by Franz Wilhelm Rabaliatti (1749-59), tower 1868-72.









http://www.heidelberg-neckartal.de/index.php?article_id=27









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Heidelberger-Jesuitenkirche.jpg&filetimestamp=20061014065650

Rabaliatti's fine facade









http://ww2.heidelberg.de/Altstadt-Information/Sektor15/Sektor15_Jesuitenkirche_g.htm


----------



## Jobaneu

*Heidelberg (Baden-Württemberg): ehemalige Jesuitenkirche*

The interior by J.A. Breunig









by tedeum http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1108253


----------



## erbse

Dr. Mabuse: Nice, *but please reduce it to 3 photos per post!*



How many times did I actually type this already? :|


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

oh i am sorry, i tought more than three would be ok since the pics are so small, but i know 









http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/2635482.jpg









http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/1352503.jpg









http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/25684974.jpg


----------



## malud

One more for Heidelberg: there is another castle ruin, the less well known Tiefburg in Handschuhsheim. The annual Tiefburgfest is one of the nicest events in town.

"No one is exactly sure when the Tiefburg was built, but the guess is in the Middleages, perhaps in the 1200's. The castle sustained heavy damages during the Thirty Years War, and was almost entirely destroyed during the Palatinate Succession in 1689. Instead of rebuilding the castle, a mansion was built within it's ruins- which remains there today (you can see the stone walls through the windows). "



http://www.flickr.com/photos/northrose/2328039651/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: U-Bahnhof Heidelberger Platz*

The underground station "Heidelberger Platz" in Berlin-Wilmersdorf, 1913 by Wilhelm Leitgebel.









by pat_wood http://community.webshots.com/user/pat_wood/profile









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Heidelbergerpl-ubahn.jpg&filetimestamp=20080220132218


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bonn-Röttgen (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Jägerhäuschen*

The Kotten Forest near Bonn was the preferred coursing area of prince bishop Clemens August of Cologne.
Here he ordered to build a huge hunting palace by Johann Heinrich Roth, 1753-61, "Herzogsfreude".
The palace was demolished by the French (Napoleonic) government 1804-10.
Only this small hunter's lodge remained in the forest.









by Jochen Ostrominski http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/936068

Herzogsfreude Palace, ca. 1760









http://home.arcor.de/lspeckmann/schlossplatz/Historie_GA2.html

Herzogsfreude Palace, ca. 1790









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Lustschloss_Herzogsfreude_im_Kottenforst.jpg&filetimestamp=20090422200633


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: U-Bahnhof Nollendorfplatz*

The underground station Nollendorfplatz (built 1902 by Wilhelm Albert Cremer and Richard Wolffenstein) today, after WWII., in simplified reconstruction









http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:U-Bahn_Berlin_Nollendorfplatz2.JPG

and 1903









http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Berlin,_Schoeneberg,_Nollendorfplatz,_U-Bahnhof,_1903.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: U-Bahnhof Wittenbergplatz*

The undergroundstation Wittenbergplatz by Alfred Grenander, 1913









http://rrrb.net/page/2









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Wittenbergplatz_Berlin_U-Bahnhof_5.jpg&filetimestamp=20091128122445









by Ernst Thunert http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/483856


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Wittenbergplatz 1904*

The Wittenbergplatz before the destructions of WW II.









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Berlin_Wittenbergplatz.jpg


----------



## Tiaren

What a beauty it once was...


----------



## Jobaneu

*Lorch (Baden-Württemberg): ehemaliges Kloster*

The former Lorch Abbey, founded by a Swabian duke of the famous Staufer dynasty as the family's burial site (since 1140).

The church, a Romanesque basilica (ca. 1100-ca. 1140) with a late-Gothic choir (1469-64).









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Lorch,_Kloster,_Teilansicht_Süd.jpg









by Beate Greger http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1309359

The interior









by stabil [URL="http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1063820"]http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1063820[/URL]


----------



## Jobaneu

*Lorch (Baden-Württemberg): ehemaliges Kloster*

The choir









by sylvia schulz http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/425781

The cloister









by kweinland http://www.flickr.com/photos/kweinland/


----------



## Elbröwer




----------



## Jobaneu

*Seppenrade (Nordrhein-Westalden, Münsterland): Rosengarten*

A rosarium in Seppenrade, a Westphalian village.









by miggimaus http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1371668

A catalpa (Trompetenbaum)









by Doris Thiemann http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/467948









by jukaniko http://www.flickr.com/photos/jukaniko/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Münster (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Ammonit im Museum für Naturkunde*

1895 this ammonite (Parapuzosia Seppenradensis) was found in Seppenrade, until today the world's largest ever found: diameter 1,80; 40 cm thick, weight 3,5 t.









http://www.palaeontologische-gesellschaft.de/palges/tagungen/saust.html

He lived there 72 million years ago.

You can see the ammonite in the Westphalian Natural History Museum in Münster.


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/9595341.jpg









http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/16452307.jpg









http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/7901360.jpg

still Linknheim


----------



## Jobaneu

*Ehingen (Baden-Württemberg): Heilig-Geist-Spital*

The Holy Spirit Hospital in Ehingen, 1532









by Reedcat http://www.flickr.com/photos/reedcat/









by Reedcat http://www.flickr.com/photos/reedcat/









by Lothar Bendig http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/458590


----------



## demichelis89

Wow! I never thought Germany was that beautiful!! I just created a folder called "Germany" hehe


----------



## Chadoh25

I love the ones from the subways and elevated trains!


----------



## Jobaneu

*Ehingen (Baden-Württemberg): Schloss Mochental der Abtei Zwiefalten*

Mochental Castle (1730) near Ehingen was the summer residence of the Zwiefalten abbots and monks.









by Walter Brants http://www.fotocommunity.com/pc/account/myprofile/993948

The cour d'honneur









by Sylvia Schulz http://www.fotocommunity.com/pc/account/myprofile/425781

The garden front









by Sylvia Schulz http://www.fotocommunity.com/pc/account/myprofile/425781


----------



## Jobaneu

*Frankfurt am Main (Hessen)*

Bridges, churches, skyscrapers



























All pics by Schweitzer Daniel http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1033916


----------



## Jobaneu

*Volkach (Bayern, Franken): Marktplatz*

The market place from the tower of the parish church









by IanC4 http://www.flickr.com/photos/ianc4/

"Hotel Behringer" (1560, a former dyeing mill)









by Rainer Prüm http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/965839

The town hall (1544) and the Baroque market fountain









by reinholdbehringer http://www.flickr.com/photos/reinholdbehringer/


----------



## Avalanix

Dude.. many poor quality pictures here.

Edersee Staumauer in Hessen.

Retaining wall of the Edersee in Hesse.










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3285/2932078178_c025a73c63_b.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Volkach (Bayern, Franken): St. Maria im Weingarten*

A late-Gothic chapel near Volkach, St. Mary in the Vineyard, 15th century.









by memm74 http://www.flickr.com/photos/meckel/









by Christian Dotzler http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/826945

"Madonna im Rosenkranz" (St. Mary in the Rosary) by Tilman Riemenschneider, 1521-24.









by zypresse http://www.flickr.com/photos/zypresse/


----------



## Avalanix

Nice city kindly people: Saarlouis









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4061/4593861763_43f842c019_b.jpg


----------



## Avalanix

Kirche in der Nähe von Eisenach Thüringen.
A church around Eisenach Thuringia.









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3494/3843122145_cd6d52300d_b.jpg


----------



## Avalanix

Albrechts Thüringen
Albrechts Thuringia









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3167/3022542044_772e51d24b_o.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

House @Niederselters








http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/36528307.jpg

Oldest house in Bad Camberg








http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/10644573.jpg

Eichelbacher Hof








http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/18943157.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Volkach (Bayern, Franken): Stadtpfarrkirche St. Bartholomäus*

St. Bartholomew, the main parish church of Volkach, 1413-1512, tower 1512-1597, Baroque redecoration of the interior during the 18th century.
The first picture shows the market fountain with paschal decoration (St. Mary's Crown with eggs hanging under the crown).









by js.bs http://www.panoramio.com/user/735534?with_photo_id=3848595









http://hvanilla.web.infoseek.co.jp/volkach/volkach1.html









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Volkach-Bartholomäuskirche-01.JPG


----------



## Jobaneu

Avalanix said:


> Kirche in der Nähe von Eisenach Thüringen.
> A church around Eisenach Thuringia.
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3494/3843122145_cd6d52300d_b.jpg


That's not a church, that's a Neogothic/Neorenaissance castle, perhaps with older parts, a castle, which I don't know, but surely it's not a church.


----------



## Jobaneu

Avalanix said:


> Albrechts Thüringen
> Albrechts Thuringia
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3167/3022542044_772e51d24b_o.jpg


The first pic for the Advent calendar this year


----------



## Jobaneu

*Volkach (Bayern, Franken): Sommeracher Tor*

The Sommerach Gate of Volkach, a Renaissance tower of the city wall









http://www.frankenradar.de/touristik/volkach

Farewell to Volkach: St. Bartholomew, St. Mary in the Vineyard and the Sommerach gate tower.









http://www.zumbenediktiner.de/40-0-Bilderstrecke-Sehenswuerdigkeiten.html


----------



## butel

Avalanix said:


> Albrechts Thüringen
> Albrechts Thuringia


foto spettacolare !!!


----------



## Avalanix

grazie^^

Well I've got to admit that it really doesn't look like a church^^

Landschaft im Schwarzwald
Landscape in the Blackforest









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/78/201845661_ba4cd403f3_b.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Avalanix said:


> grazie^^
> 
> Well I've got to admit that it really doesn't look like a church^^
> 
> Landschaft im Schwarzwald
> Landscape in the Blackforest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/78/201845661_ba4cd403f3_b.jpg


amazing!


anothers

Watzmann, Bavaria








http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/1693573.jpg

Zugspitze, Bavaria








http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/11491990.jpg

Borderstone Germany-Austria. Southest point of the federal republic 








http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/11403860.jpg


----------



## Justme

Jobaneu said:


> Another building from Fritz Höger, the Chile House's architect, is the "Anzeiger Hochhaus" (a newspaper highrise) in Hannovre, 51 m high, 1927-28.
> At the beginning, under the dome (12 m wide) was a planetary, then a cinema.
> http://quarknet.de/fotos/hannover/anzeiger-hochhaus-fassade.jpg


Is there still a cinema in the dome?


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Kuhbacher Kristallhöhle








http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/36862302.jpg

Mensfelden at Limburg an der Lahn








http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/34998014.jpg

Bonnland at Hammbelburg, Bavaria. Traniningsvillage of the German Army








http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/5001127.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Wilhelmshaven (Niedersachsen): Rathaus*



Justme said:


> Is there still a cinema in the dome?


Yes, it is.

Here the program.


Another Fritz Höger building: the town hall of Wilhelmshaven (1927-29)









http://www.wilhelmshaven.de/stadtinfos/webcams.htm









by H.Dachs http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1098776

The backside









http://www.oldcard.de/postcards/index.php?cPath=2_60_7983


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Wettenberg, view from Castle Gleiberg








http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...25397757_100000205525299_441963_7053585_n.jpg

Castle Gleiberg








http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...02064416_100000205525299_441969_6130239_n.jpg

To get to the top of the Tower








http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...35397756_100000205525299_441966_2117689_n.jpg


----------



## Parisian Girl

Outstanding photos of Bavaria! :drool:


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Wetterberg, Hesse








http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...28731090_100000205525299_441964_3383127_n.jpg

Hesse








http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...05397749_100000205525299_441970_4279713_n.jpg

Also








http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...15397758_100000205525299_441960_2282377_n.jpg


----------



## muc

More bricks:

*Tonhalle Düsseldorf*, built 1926 by Wilhelm Kreis. Originally a planetarium, now used as concert hall.


----------



## Parisian Girl

Wow, fantastic photos! Some beautiful landscapes and buildings here.


----------



## miau

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1240/987167584_c953c917e9_b.jpg


----------



## butel

where is this?


----------



## Jobaneu

butel said:


> where is this?


Berlin-Prenzlauer Berg, East Berlin, the fomerly communist part of the city.

The monument shows Ernst Thälmann, the leading Stalinist during the late Twenties until 1933 in Germany.
He would have become Germany's dictator, if the Communists had come to power during this time.
The Nazis incarcerated him 1933 and murdered Ernst Thälmann August 1944 in the KZ Buchenwald. Hitler personally ordered this murder.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Breuberg (Hessen): Burg Breuberg*

Breuberg Castle is a youth hostel too.
Mainly a Renaissance building (ca.1550-ca.1620) with older parts, situated in the Odenwald (Oden Forest?)









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Steinbruch_web.jpg&filetimestamp=20090611152753









by Angela Schmidt http://www.fotocommunity.com/pc/account/myprofile/619127

An engraving by Matthäus Merian, 1648









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/User:Maulaff


----------



## Jobaneu

*Burg Breuberg (Hessen)*









http://www.baecker-stapp.de/Cafe.htm









by ZbigD http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

The wing of the outer bailey









by Hans Jürgen Berdel http://www.fotocommunity.com/pc/account/myprofile/1235406


----------



## Jobaneu

*Burg Breuberg (Hessen)*

The gate of the inner castle









http://www.burgenwelt.de/breuberg/bisaba.htm

The moat









by otzberg http://www.flickr.com/photos/mount_otz/

The bursary in the inner castle's courtyard









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Burg_Breuberg_Rentschreiberei.jpg&filetimestamp=20091015205832


----------



## Arpels

amazing the planetarium...


----------



## Jobaneu

*Frankfurt (Hessen): Festhalle*

Frankfurt's "Festhalle", a festival hall (1907-08 by Friedrich von Thiersch) with a 40 m high dome.

The backside









http://www.phenova.eu/cms/mainmenu/phenova-spot-light/messen-und-veranstaltungen.html

The entrance side with the domed imperial pavilion









by marc of the devil http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcofthedevil/









by Conny M-L http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1027915


----------



## Jobaneu

*Frankfurt (Hessen): Festhalle*

The interior









http://de.fitness.com/articles/1299/das_turnfest_2009_in_frankfurt.php


----------



## Chadoh25

^^ Cool building!


----------



## Skrapebook

Stunningly fantastic pics as always with this big and unbeatable country! :cheers:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Burg Rabenstein (Bayern, Franken, Fränkische Schweiz)*

Rabenstein Castle, mainly 1489 ff. and 1570 ff.









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Burg-Rabenstein,Ansicht1.jpg&filetimestamp=20100102212058









by Martin A. http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/916321









by Torsten Jantsch http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1025731


----------



## Jobaneu

*Burg Rabenstein (Bayern, Franken, Fränkische Schweiz)*

The entrance









by Erwin Purucker http://www.fotos-reiseberichte.de/fraenkische-schweiz/

Rabenstein Castle, autumn









by Friedhelm Riedel http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1120214


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*MEERANE (Saxony)*

Some pictures of MEERANE (SAXONY)

St. Martin Church










http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...Marien_(aka).jpg&filetimestamp=20090830170541


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*MEERANE (Saxony)*

Marienstraße










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e1/Meerane_-_Marienstraße_(aka).jpg


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*MEERANE (Saxony)*

This street is called "Steile Wand" (Steep Wall)^^










http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Meerane_-_Steile_Wand_1_(aka).jpg


Meerane_Steile Wand von hghgunter auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

Saxonian San Francisco, geil :applause:


----------



## miau

Toll, die Stadt kenne ich noch gar nicht. kay:


----------



## Skrapebook

^^

Absolutely stunning! :shocked:


----------



## maja88

My contribution #88 !!!

Taken July, 27th in Hamburg








:cheers:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Friesenhagen (Rheinland-Pfalz): Schloss Crottorf*

Crottorf Castle, a Baroque moated castle from the end of the 17th century.









Ink drawing by Renier Roidkin, first half of the 18th century http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:SchlossKrottdorf.jpg









by waldagua, Américo Alves http://www.flickr.com/photos/my_postcrossing/









by Lisbeth http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/825114


----------



## malud

Dam of the Oleftal, Hellenthal. 
The animal shilouettes on the wall are not painted, they got created by pressure cleaning the surface partially (Kärcher GmbH being the obvious sponsor).
http://www.karcher.com/int_de/Sponsoring/Kultur-Sponsoring/Oleftalsperre/09_April_2007.htm



http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/2443370.jpg


----------



## Kaiser

Jobaneu said:


> For Parisian Girls, who like the German countryside
> 
> Allgäu Alps and meadows early in the morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Michael Müller http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/746923
> 
> View from the Fellhorn, an Allgäu mountain (Bavaria), ca. 2000 m high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Alexander Römisch http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/828128
> 
> Hohenschwangau Castle seen from Neuschwanstein Castle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Silke Lambeck http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/814340


Beautiful!


----------



## malud

Messe Berlin



http://fotowelt.chip.de/k/schwarz-weiss/architektur/messe_berlin/570496/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Zierenberg (Hessen): Gut Laar*

The water mill of the farming estate Laar near Zierenberg, originally from 1599, modernized in the 18th century.









by Michael Artelt http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/550808

The mansion of the estate, 1790









by Michael Artelt http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/550808


----------



## malud

Deutschlandfunk Köln
(german state funded broadcast building)



http://www.panoramio.com/photo/705277


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Messehalle und Bezirksrathaus Tiergarten*



malud said:


> Messe Berlin


A typical example of the monumental NS-architecture, inspired by Troost and Speer, 1935-36 by Richard Ermisch.









http://de.academic.ru/dic.nsf/dewiki/946491









http://www.asgairsson.de/galerie_rahmen.php


Another Ermisch building in Berlin: the city hall of Tiergarten, 1935-36 too.
The "cour d'honneur" of the three winged building









http://www.heimatsammlung.de/topo_unter/10/tiergarten/tiergarten.htm


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Strandbad Wannsee*

This building designed Richard Ermisch in a "Bauhaus manner" before the NS period: the plage building "Wannsee",1929-30, 500 m long.









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Strandbad_Wannsee_07.jpg&filetimestamp=20080427083603









by Ulrich R. Sieber http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/714532


----------



## Jobaneu

*Nürnberg (Bayern, Franken): Reichsparteitagsgelände, Tribüne*

The most prominent building of these years was the great tribune of the NSDAP party convention field in Nuremberg, 1935-37 by Albert Speer.
Here, Hitler celebrated his black masses with him as Godfather and high priest of his own personal cult.
The 390 m long building was partly destroyed after the war because of its propagandistic significance during the NS years.









http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Bundesarchiv_Bild_183-1982-1130-502,_Nürnberg,_Reichsparteitag,_Lichtdom.jpg









http://www.vau-max.de/motorsport/motorsport_artikel/vw_polo_cup_am_norisring_in_nuernberg/id=744

The entrance side of the tribune









http://www.nexusboard.net/sitemap/6365/nurnberg-stadt-der-reichsparteitage-t296576/


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

and today








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...rteitagsgelaende_Zeppelinfeld_Tribuene_68.JPG

Kongresshalle








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...elaende_Kongresshalle_Volksfest_totale_35.JPG









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/74/Nürnberg-Kongresshalle-Arkaden-2320.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Nürnberg (Bayern, Franken): Reichsparteitagsgelände-Kongresshalle*

@ Dr. Mabuse

The "Kongresshalle" had never been finished (1935-39, 40-43).
It was planned for 50000 people

The huge building is a design of Ludwig Ruff and his son Franz (275 x 265 m, 70 m high, today's height 39 m).

Here the model









http://www.roland-harder.de/relikte_drittes_reich/nuernberg.html

an aerial view 









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Nuremberg_Aerial_Kongresshalle.JPG

The interior of the model









http://www.csu-lichtenhof.de/html2/kongress.htm

Impressive architecture which should propagate a murderous ideology and its slave system.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Nürnberg (Bayern, Franken): Reichsparteitagsgelände, heute wieder Zeppelinfeld*

If the III. Reich had won the war, Nurembergs "Reichsparteitagsgelände" would have become the European centre of the Nazi ideology and Aryan race cult.

Here the complete conception of Albert Speer.

The "Große Strasse" divides the ground, a parade alley for the "Wehrmacht".

The great tribune of the Zeppelinfeld on the left of the Great Street, the only part of the whole plan, which had been completed, vis-à-vis the German Stadium on the other side of the street.

The street ends above in the "Märzfeld", a huge terrain (960 x 610 m) surrounded by 25 towers (11 of them had been built and were 1966/67 detonated) and tribunes for show manouevres of tank divisions and the "Luftwaffe".









http://www.nexusboard.net/sitemap/6365/nurnberg-stadt-der-reichsparteitage-t296576/

A terrible vision.

The Olympic games should have staged here for ever, at least as long as the power of the NS empire had lasted, a thousand years, thought Hitler.

For this purpose a new gigantic stadium should have been built, the Deutsche Stadion, (the German Stadium for 400000 visitors, in comparision Berlin 100000, designed by Albert Speer, 90 - 100 m high, 800 m long, 450 m wide with a facade in red granite, the largest building of the world).

Between 1937-39 and 1940-43 only the excavation of the foundation pit had almost been finished, today a lake.

Here the model 









http://www.bauzeugen.de/rpt-gelaende.html









http://www.nexusboard.net/sitemap/6365/nurnberg-stadt-der-reichsparteitage-t296576/

For these buildings died thousands and thousands of prisoners in concentration camps like Mauthausen, Groß-Rosen, Flossenbürg, Natzweiler-Struthof.
They had to deliver stone material for the project even during the war.
The stones were transported to Nuremberg and for the most part never used.

Thank God and the Allies!


----------



## Jobaneu

*Nürnberg (Bayern, Franken): Reichsparteitagsgelände-Märzfeld*

Here the model of the tower and tribune surrounded manoeuvre ground, the "Märzfeld" by Albert Speer.



















and the terrain 1960, before the built towers were tore down









all pics http://www.nexusboard.net/sitemap/6365/nurnberg-stadt-der-reichsparteitage-t296576/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Nürnberg (Bayern, Franken): ehemalige SS-Kaserne*

This is part of the Nuremberg "Reichsparteitagsgelände" too: the former SS-casern, 1936-39, by Franz Ruff. Prisoners of the KZ Dachau worked here, at one of the largest casern buildings of the III. Reich.


















both pics http://www.kubiss.de/kulturreferat/reichsparteitagsgelaende/stationen/ss_kaserne.htm


----------



## malud

Dr.Mabuse said:


>


What a beatyful design, never seen it. I really need to visit that place.


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

@Jobaneu, do you know for what the former SS-Casern is now being used today?

HJ-Akademie Braunschweig








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...chweig_HJ-Akademie_Eingangsbereich_(2006).JPG

Italian Embassy








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...Embassy_01.JPG/800px-Be_ItalianEmbassy_01.JPG

Staatstheater Saarbücken








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/fd/Saarbruecken-StaatsTheater2.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Saarbrücken (Saarland): Saarländisches Staatstheater*



Dr.Mabuse said:


> @Jobaneu, do you know for what the former SS-Casern is now being used today?


After the war, the building was an US casern, since 1996, it's the main seat of the Federal Office of Immigration and Refugees (Bundesamt für Migration und Flüchtlinge).

The Saarbrücken theatre is an unusually friendly and elegant building in comparison to other examples of NS architecture. I like this well proportioned neoclassical theatre, designed by Paul Otto August Baumgarten, 1937/38.

The beautiful small Baroque palace (late 18th century) beyond the Old Saar Bridge (16th century) had been destroyed by air raids.


















the old pics posted by Performing Arts/Artes Escénicas/Manuel Palomino Arjona http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









by Maverick http://picasaweb.google.com/MaverickOfVienna


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Dom*

Berlin "Dom" ( by Julius Raschdorff, 1894-1905), seen form the Spree, before the destructions of WW.II. The beautiful neo-Baroque bridge has disappeared too.









ca. 1900 http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Bundesarchiv_Bild_146-2008-0281,_Berlin,_Berliner_Dom.jpg

Today, after simplified reconstruction









by Nobodyelse http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1025624


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Kursaal Baden Baden








http://www.hotel-loehr.com/images/Kursaal_Baden-baden_1000.jpg

Casino Baden Baden Inside








http://blog.hotelclub.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/baden-baden-casino-playing.jpg









http://blog.hotelclub.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/baden-baden-casino-room.jpg


----------



## lewandovski

Seebrücke - Sellin, Insel Rügen, Ostsee


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Casino Baden Baden Fasade








http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/13911933.jpg

Weikersheim, Schloss, Rittersaal








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...Weikersheim-021.JPG/800px-Weikersheim-021.JPG

View to the Lustgarten from Berliner Dom








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/e/e3/Lustgartenvdom.jpg/800px-Lustgartenvdom.jpg


----------



## lewandovski

Schloss Charlottenburg Berlin
von mir natürlich


----------



## lewandovski




----------



## Jobaneu

*Herrsching am Ammersee (Bayern): Kurparkschlößchen*

The painter Ludwig Scheuermann designed 1889 this summer villa for himself, today known as "Kurparkschlößchen".









by Labrima http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1570564


----------



## Skrapebook

Berlin looking west

http://www.flickr.com/photos/23zwerge/4395927600/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Chadoh25

LOVE the view from the Berliner Dom!


----------



## malud

Basilika St. Ulrich und Afra, Augsburg



http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/12652348.jpg


----------



## Nabucco

Who says that Germany is a boring country?

München 2007 Oktoberfest:









Berlin Alexanderplatz 2008 - Oktoberfest translated to Berlin:









Köln Heumarkt 2010 Weinwoche (wine week):


----------



## miau

Nabucco said:


> Who says that Germany is a boring country?


I never heard that!


----------



## Tiaren

miau said:


> I never heard that!


Oh, it's a stereotype I here quite often about us and our country (mostly Asians/Chinese). hno: Of course only from people that never set foot in Germany and that had no interest in it so far.


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA

Photos taken by me a few years ago of the main entrance to Schloss Neuschwanstein near Fussen in Bavaria.


----------



## Justme

Tiaren said:


> Oh, it's a stereotype I here quite often about us and our country (mostly Asians/Chinese). hno: Of course only from people that never set foot in Germany and that had no interest in it so far.


Like most stereotypes, it's quite untrue. Germany is far from boring.

Though I have also heard this from other Europeans who do city weekend breaks here, and spend a full Sunday. Many cities do seem a bit like ghost towns on Sunday's in Germany compared to most other places in the world these days.

But Sunday's aside, it is far from boring.


----------



## Ivo Andrić

Germany is one of my favorite countries! Beautiful cities, beautiful nature, full of culture :cheers: You can be proud of your country


----------



## malud

As annoying as it might be for tourists, i think the whole "everything is closed on Sundays" thing is a very valuable feature of german society.


----------



## Parisian Girl

Jobaneu said:


> The painter Ludwig Scheuermann designed 1889 this summer villa for himself, today known as "Kurparkschlößchen".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Labrima http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1570564


Absolutely beautiful. Is this place open to the public?.. I see some signs at the front steps..


----------



## moshu'

Oktoberfest is probably the hardest rally of fun and drinking in Europe. I hope to arrive in late September to bump a few beers. Take care of you until then :cheers:


----------



## Jobaneu

Parisian Girl said:


> Absolutely beautiful. Is this place open to the public?.. I see some signs at the front steps..


Yes, the city is now the owner of the building.
Adult evening classes are organized there, exhibitions and you can marry in the villa, even Parisian Girls, I suppose.

Do you want to marry me ?


----------



## erbse

Liebe is in the air :lovethem:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Birnau am Bodensee (Baden-Württemberg): Wallfahrtskirche*



erbse said:


> Liebe is in the air :lovethem:


If I read "Parisian Girl", love is always in the air.

Then I become completely irresponsible and stupid, turn from Dr. Jekyll to Mr. Hyde 

To normalize my brain activity, here some religious stuff: Birnau, a marvellous late-Baroque pilgrimage church on the Lake Constance, by the way, many people like to marry there.

Architect was Peter Thumb, it's the masterpiece of this great artist (1746-49). Part of the plan is a small summer palace for the monks of the rich powerful Salem abbey, which was the patron of this building (the two pavilions on both sides of the tower), a Cistercian "Sanssouci" upon a vineyard.

The church, Lake Constance and the Swiss Alps









http://www.bodensee360.de/

an aerial view 









http://dict.leo.org/forum/viewGeneraldiscussion.php?idForum=12&idThread=840812&lang=de&lp=frde

The side front









by Detlef Berndt http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/20886


----------



## Jobaneu

*Birnau am Bodensee (Baden-Württemberg): Wallfahrtskirche*

Vineyards behind the church









by Thomas Schimmele http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/773066

The entrance facade with the summer pavilions









by maurobi66 http://www.flickr.com/photos/maurorobi/

The church seen from Lake Constance









by vinto2007 http://picasaweb.google.com/vinto2007


----------



## Jobaneu

*Birnau am Bodensee (Baden-Württemberg): Wallfahrtskirche*

The interior: stucco work, altars, sculptures by Joseph Anton Feuchtmayer, frescoes by Gottfried Bernhard Göz (1749-50).









http://www.bestpriceart.com/vault/wgart_-art-f-feuchtma-birnau.jpg

The dome









by Karl-J. Gramann http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1068299

The most famous sculpture in the church is the "Honeylicker", a symbolic representation of the rhetorical brilliance of St. Bernard of Clairvaux, the founder of the Cistercians. You can see the putto at the right side altar, left of the painting. He holds a bee hive in his hand.









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Birnau_Honigschlecker.jpg


----------



## Justme

malud said:


> As annoying as it might be for tourists, i think the whole "everything is closed on Sundays" thing is a very valuable feature of german society.


It will change eventually, so enjoy it while you can. More and more German's are demanding this, especially after visiting or living in other country's and finding out how both useful it is, and that it really has no negative effects on society.

There is nothing valuable about forcing shops shut on one particular day of the week. We live in a free country, which means people can make the choice to shop or not if they want on Sunday. If a family wants to spend the Sunday together in a park, they can still do that, they don't _have_ to shop ;O)

Germany is often quite slow in taking up new ideas, sometimes decades after much of the rest of the world has, but they do always come here.


----------



## malud

You are right that the Lobby for open sundays is growing, and that maybe they will succeed, but i dont agree that this is a good thing. 
Sunday is special, sunday is for family, contemplation and reset. To turn it into just another day of the week would be a big loss for society.


----------



## Viperfreak2

Hold onto it as long as you can. In the southeastern US, we used to have Blue Laws. It made certain items not for sale on Sunday. You could buy bread and milk and most foods, but no batteries, furniture, cars etc.

I wish it was still like that because when I visit Deutschland, I like the peaceful difference that is Sunday. AND you say "IF a family wants to spend Sunday together in the park"...what if two family members must work on Sunday? When your employer says YOU MUST WORK SUNDAY, you can choose not to, and also not to have a job on Monday morning!


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Viperfreak2 said:


> Hold onto it as long as you can. In the southeastern US, we used to have Blue Laws. It made certain items not for sale on Sunday. You could buy bread and milk and most foods, but no batteries, furniture, cars etc.
> 
> I wish it was still like that because when I visit Deutschland, I like the peaceful difference that is Sunday. AND you say "IF a family wants to spend Sunday together in the park"...what if two family members must work on Sunday? When your employer says YOU MUST WORK SUNDAY, you can choose not to, and also not to have a job on Monday morning!


mabye it won't be that bad. In big cities like Frankfurt, Cologne or Berlin, people will possibly go shopping on sundays, but maybe not in smaller cities. 

I am not sure, but if i am right we had a law which says you had to close your store after 8pm. the new law says you are allowed to open your store untill 10pm. Or maybe untill midnight.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ladenschlußgesetz
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shopping_hours#Germany

Whatever, after the new law was established the biggest store in my local city, opend it's doors untill 10 pm. But after some months, they got back to the old rule which is 8 pm, alotugh they were and are allowed to open their store until 10 am. They got back, simply because they had more cost then income in this 2 hours. Far less customers in this 2 hours then expected.

I know another case of a supermarket which open it's doors untill 10 pm. The supermarket do this now for over a year. It seems to be profitable. If you have to work long and come back to your home in the evening and you need to buy something or forget something it's indeed a good thing, but as far as possible i try to avoid this. I dont want to spend all evenings in the supermarket after work. BUT the supermarket has a problem. Close to the shop are homes for criminal youngster and problem-kids. That's why the supermaket need security after 8 pm. And i dont see that much cars at the parking place of the market after 8 pm. But like i said, it has to be profitable. otherwise they wouldn't do that, i think.

Großer Feldberg. Transmitters, close to Frankfurt








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...eldberg.jpg/800px-Taunus-Grosser_Feldberg.jpg

Frankfurt Skyline seem from Großer Feldberg








http://laufblog.files.wordpress.com/2009/09/img_5682.jpg

Zoom








http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_2eUQfaUXq...Y/zViezGY-IiU/s1600/Frankfurt+by+Feldberg.jpg


----------



## Justme

Viperfreak2 said:


> I wish it was still like that because when I visit Deutschland, I like the peaceful difference that is Sunday. AND you say "IF a family wants to spend Sunday together in the park"...what if two family members must work on Sunday? When your employer says YOU MUST WORK SUNDAY, you can choose not to, and also not to have a job on Monday morning!


Why is it some people always make that excuse about Sunday. So many other industries work on Sunday, cinema's cafes, restaurants, bars, hotels, some shops like gas stations, bakeries, kiosks, travel shops, shops at train stations, train stations, trains, buses, taxes, airports, hospitals, factories, radio, TV, internet, electricians, emergency services, IT support services, guides, police, public utilities... the list is endless. No one seems to care that they work on Sundays, but as soon as a shop worker is asked, that's it, it's evil.

Sorry, I don't fall for it. People can still NOT shop on a Sunday if they don't want to, but at least they have the choice. And quite frankly, unless you want to see loads of shops shut down for good, because the Internet is 24/7 these days, shops should be given the choice to open whenever they feel they need to.

But it will happen. And it will be about time.

@Dr.Mabuse, I'm not sure if you are in Frankfurt, but my local Rewe stays open until midnight, which quite frankly is amazing for Frankfurt, a city which has no 24 hour shops, or even eateries in the city center. I think the only place one can eat 24hours is a single MacDonald's somewhere out in the middle of nowhere. Are there any cities in Germany that have restaurants in downtown open 24hours?


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Justme said:


> @Dr.Mabuse, I'm not sure if you are in Frankfurt, but my local Rewe stays open until midnight, which quite frankly is amazing for Frankfurt, a city which has no 24 hour shops, or even eateries in the city center. I think the only place one can eat 24hours is a single MacDonald's somewhere out in the middle of nowhere. Are there any cities in Germany that have restaurants in downtown open 24hours?


No, i am between Limburg and Bad Camberg.

And my local Rewe open untill 10 pm and is actually the supermarket with the problems i mentiond in my previor post.

But talking about Limburg/Camberg, this comes in my mind. lol
Zeugen Jehovas. No i am not one of those strange people.









http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/6091873.jpg

Oktogon Aachen Cathedral








http://static.rp-online.de/layout/showbilder/46177-aachen_dom_innen.jpg









http://i1.trekearth.com/photos/6754/seilbahn_1r.jpg


----------



## nopq391

*polo shirts cheap polo shirts*

polo shirts cheap polo shirts  Product description:10 pieces of *Men's Short Sleeve Classic-Fit Solid Ralph Lauren POLO Shirts*100% Brand New with tags100% Cotton*Ralph Lauren Small pony *logo on left side of chest2 mother of pearl buttons, in lapel and short sleeve stylemultiple colors are availableWeight About：3500g


----------



## erbse

Those Birnau photos are absolutely stunning, Jobaneu :applause:

Did you visit the pilgrimage church already?


----------



## Skrapebook

Really nice one from Köln there! :cheers:


----------



## skaccomatto

Contemporary Nordrhein-Westfalen - Peek&Cloppenburg in Köln/Cologne, by Renzo Piano



A little bit of Italy in Germany 
Picture taken by me - more to follow


----------



## skaccomatto

Überknown Gehry's Neuer Zollhof n.2, Düsseldorf


----------



## skaccomatto

Düsseldorf Stadttor, B&W was a bad choice here


----------



## Jobaneu

*St. Ulrich im Schwarzwald (Baden-Württemberg) bei Freiburg*



erbse said:


> Those Birnau photos are absolutely stunning, Jobaneu :applause:
> 
> Did you visit the pilgrimage church already?


Yes, there is no Baroque church of such a quality in Germany, which I haven't visited yet. I'm a fanatic of the 18th century architecture.

Here another work of Peter Thumb and a reminder, that the winter is near 

The small priory St. Ulrich in the Black Forest, 1739-44, near Freiburg









by doitsunosenesei http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:St_Ulrich_Schwarzwald_Kirche_2.jpg

The huge Romanesque baptistery in the courtyard (11th/12th century)









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:St_Ulrich_Brunnenschale_4.jpg


----------



## Parisian Girl

^^ Wonderful architecture/interiors in some of these shots:cheers:



Jobaneu said:


> Yes, the city is now the owner of the building.
> Adult evening classes are organized there, exhibitions and you can marry in the villa, even Parisian Girls, I suppose.
> 
> Do you want to marry me ?


That's good to hear. It's nice that the public can enjoy such wonderful surroundings. 

_Marriage?_ That's a really sweet thought, but I think I may be just a little too young yet to embark on such an adventure, Jobaneu. Besides, my father will need some time to absorb the cost of the wedding first! :lol: 

Enjoy the life first I say! 




erbse said:


> Liebe is in the air :lovethem:


LOL. There's definitely something in the air around here alright, but I don't think it's liebe.:shifty:


----------



## erbse

You know, Liebe smells funny sometimes.


----------



## Jobaneu

Parisian Girl said:


> _Marriage?_ That's a really sweet thought, but I think I may be just a little too young yet to embark on such an adventure, Jobaneu. Besides, my father will need some time to absorb the cost of the wedding first! :lol:
> 
> Enjoy the life first I say!


Oh.... too young?

Ok, I can wait


----------



## miau

Stop harassing that girl. hno:


----------



## moshu'

picture pleaseeee :lol:


----------



## malud

Porta *****, Trier: still my all time favourite


----------



## Jobaneu

*Trier (Rheinland-Pfalz): Porta ******



malud said:


> Porta *****, Trier: still my all time favourite


Yeah, a great gate!

Here a model showing the gate (built ca. 180 AD) in the year 300 AD.









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Trier_Porta_Nigra_Modell.jpg&filetimestamp=20070703134356

Another model









by Antje-B.H. http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/16363

Here the town front of this gate









by Ralf Räder http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/709623


----------



## Jobaneu

*Trier (Rheinland-Pfalz): Porta ******

During medieval times the Porta ***** was used as an abbey church (St. Simeon) with Romanesque alterations, tore down under Napoleon 1804.
Only the apse (ca. 1150) was preserved.









engraving by Caspar Merian, 1670 http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:St._Simeon_Trier_Caspar_Merian_1670_gross_new.jpg&filetimestamp=20090613091827









by Norbert 15 http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1221267

The courtyard of the gate with alterations from the time as abbey church.









by Ruth Hutsteiner http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/713927


----------



## Jobaneu

*Trier (Rheinland-Pfalz): Simeonstift*

The medieval St. Simeon's Abbey 









Lambert Dahm http://www.welterbe-trier.de/index.php?id=217

The Romanesque cloister









Lambert Dahm http://www.luckystones.info/Innenstadt/PortaNigra/tabid/377/language/en-US/Default.aspx

The cloister (ca. 1050) today









by Hans-Juergen http://picasaweb.google.com/Hans.Juergen.Ohl


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

yeah, there could be a single thread for "romans in germany" to fill in with pix 

a lot of relicts they left here 

Theater Xanten








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...ater_Xanten.jpg/800px-Amphitheater_Xanten.jpg


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

interesting, i didn't know that Porta ***** was used as a church.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Trier (Rheinland-Pfalz): Kaiserthermen*

The "Kaiserthermen" (Imperial Baths), planned as roman baths (ca. 305 AD), but from the beginning used as a part of the imperial palace, the bathing halls altered to representative audience halls for the emperor.









http://www.markaurel.de/kaiserthermen.htm

The ruins today









by GLFotos http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1433212









by Dieter Böttel http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1095823


----------



## Black Stone

cool pics


----------



## malud

Dr.Mabuse said:


> Theater Xanten


Trier also has one of these, although less well preserved. Build around 100ad it used to be one of the biggest in the roman empire. It was at the same time used as a town gate, the eastern eqivalent to the Porta ***** in the north.

Historic model:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Amphitheater_Trier_und_Circus.jpg

today during "panem et circenses" reenactment festival:


http://de.academic.ru/pictures/dewiki/65/Amphitheater_Trier_Brot_und_Spiele.jpg

Gladiators now and then (mosaic from the Nennig Villa near Trier)

http://www.luckystones.info/Petrisberg/Amphitheater/tabid/363/Default.aspx


----------



## Parisian Girl

Love these old ruins! Porta ***** is just stunning! :cheers:


----------



## Peregrin Tuk

nice models!


----------



## malud

The Mosaic of the Villa in Nennig, Saarland: created in the 3rd century, then buried for over 1000 years, rediscovered in 1852 by a farmer. Its flawless condition and the big size of 10 X 15m make it quite imressive.


http://www.saarchaeologie.de/galerie/nennig.htm


http://www.flickr.com/photos/mitko/2934983495/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Nennig (Saarland): Römervilla*

Here a reconstruction of the villa on the Mosel, not far away from Trier. The mosaic floor embellished the central hall behind the colonnade of the main wing.









http://www.saarchaeologie.de/galerie/plaene/nennig-rekonstruktion.JPG

A detail of the floor: Gladiators fighting against each other, surely in the arena of Trier. The third man is the referee.









by Rainer Prüm http://www.fotocommunity.com/pc/account/myprofile/965839

Another field of the floor









by LaurPhil http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Until today, the owner of the huge villa is unknown.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Nennig (Saarland):Römervilla*

Fighting animals









by Godefroy http://picasaweb.google.com/godefroy2005









by Godefroy too, see above


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bayerische Alpen: Alm mit 2(!) Kühen(!!)*

Bavarian (!!!) cows on a Bavarian alp in the Bavarian Alpes in Bavaria.









by Michael Ledermüller (a real Bavarian name!!!!) http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/951846


----------



## erbse

Geil, gleich 2(!!!) Kühe auf einmal :applause:


----------



## miau

Und das(!!) in Bayern(!!!)


----------



## Energy2003

*Walchensee, Bavaria*

deeeep in the south


----------



## Skrapebook

GERMANY - THE PLACE TO BE! :cheers:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Kirchheim/Schwaben (Bayern): Fuggerschloss*

The Fugger family was one of the richest families, perhaps the richest of all, during the 16th. and early 17th century in Europe, bankers of popes, emperors, the Habsburg dynasty.

Originally Augsburg patricians, they were ennobled (barons, later princes) and began to build castles.

One of these is Kirchheim (1578-83) built by Jakob Eschay and Wendel Dietrich for Hans Fugger.









http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/14/Fugger-Schloss_Kichhein.jpg&imgrefurl=http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Fugger-Schloss_Kichhein.jpg&usg=__5doViQHaEe5fmjbt9WooF5-i-Yc=&h=2448&w=3264&sz=3067&hl=de&start=8&zoom=0&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=HHIk8mBSYBw53M:&tbnh=113&tbnw=150&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dkirchheim%2Bschwaben%2Bfuggerschlo%25C3%259F%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dde%26safe%3Doff%26tbs%3Disch:1,isz:lt,islt:vga









17th century picture http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Fuggerschloss_Kirchheim_in_Schwaben.jpg+

The entranc front today. The castle is still owned by the Fugger.









http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Fuggerschloss.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Kirchheim/Schwaben (Bayern): Fuggerschloss*

The most spectacular feature in the castle is its main hall, the cedar hall (1585 by Wendel Dietrich).
It has a very precious Lebanon cedar wooden Renaissance ceiling.









by Picmalion http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1538918









http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Zedernsaal.jpg

Detail









http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Schloss_Kirchheim,_Schwaben,_Zedernsaal,_IMG_5122.JPG

The ceiling is attached by 400 iron clamps to the truss.

Lebanon cedar wood forms the dark ground of the coffered ceiling.
On the top of that were used oak, tilia, taxus, fraxinus, acer, prune plum wood, walnut, swiss pine.


----------



## malud

3.10.2010 celebrating 20 year anniversary of the reunification of west Germany and the DDR. 
Still missing: Preussen, Schlesien, Pommern, Elsaß-Lothringen, Eupen-Malmedy.


----------



## miau

... and the Ostmark :nuts:


----------



## Jobaneu

malud said:


> 3.10.2010 celebrating 20 year anniversary of the reunification of west Germany and the DDR.
> Still missing: Preussen, Schlesien, Pommern, Elsaß-Lothringen, Eupen-Malmedy.


They are lost, lost for ever.

The reunification was possible, because we recognized that.

The achievements of a thousand years of German history had been annihilated, foremost because GERMAN politicians made too many mistakes, committed too many crimes, too many people believed in a "Tausendjähriges Reich", because the defenders of the republican colours black, red and gold were short-handed during the Weimar Republic.

Everything has its price.


----------



## Dallas star

You my sir, are mistaken.


----------



## malud

Jobaneu said:


> They are lost, lost for ever.


A common misconception, but far from the truth. The eastern territories still rightfully belong to Germany.


----------



## Grunnen

If this, if that... It just isn't that way. Germany simply has the size it has, and is an amazing country that way.

And at least the parts east of the Oder are ethnically completely Polish now. It makes absolutely no sense to want them back.


----------



## Jobaneu

Dallas star said:


> You my sir, are mistaken.


No, I'm not.



> Another of the treaty's important terms was Germany's confirmation of the internationally recognized border with Poland, and other territorial changes that Germany had undergone since 1945, preventing any future claims to territory east of the Oder-Neisse line (see also former German territories east of the Oder-Neisse line). Germany also agreed to sign a separate treaty with Poland reaffirming the present common border. This was done on 14 November 1990 with the signing of the German-Polish Border Treaty (1990).


source


----------



## Jobaneu

Grunnen said:


> If this, if that... It just isn't that way. Germany simply has the size it has, and is an amazing country that way.
> 
> And at least the parts east of the Oder are ethnically completely Polish now. It makes absolutely no sense to want them back.


Even more.

To want them back would completely destroy the rest of Germany too.

We were criminal, unhappy, stupid enough to loose these provinces.

To want them back would be our final stupidity.

It's foolish.


----------



## malud

Grunnen said:


> And at least the parts east of the Oder are ethnically completely Polish now.


So what? They live on stolen Land, and the only reason it is ethnically Polish now is that they ethnically cleansed those lands, with millions of German civilians killed. This chapter is not closed.


----------



## JLAG

malud said:


> So what? They live on stolen Land, and the only reason it is ethnically Polish now is that they ethnically cleansed those lands, with millions of German civilians killed. This chapter is not closed.


You really scare me with that kind of statement.


----------



## miau

Next time we just need better planning. :shifty:


----------



## Rombi

:hahano:
malud I don't want to use offensive words describing your mind condition. I don't know whether you belong mrs. Steinbach gruppen fuhrer SS Associations but you are my friend really funny fritz^^.
I will not relate you what you germans done specially to Polish nations, my nation because, as I did I would just lowered to your level and you could accidentally think that someone could believe in your ass removed scribble.
My father is angry very often when curse germans but people like you only confirm me in statement that you are still too "Tausendjährige Reich". So Poland, Europe, World have to still wait untill germany finally grow up.
Regards from Gdynia, a city founded in the interwar period in Poland (from the fishing village in 1920 to 127 000 city in 1939). But when he entered germany has been called "Gotenhafen" (City of the Goths), and even invented the crest of the boat ready. This is the Germanness.


----------



## Kampflamm

> My father is angry very often when curse germans but people like you only confirm me in statement that you are still too "Tausendjährige Reich". So Poland, Europe, World have to still wait untill germany finally grow up.


Sorry, but your views are just as ridiculous as malud's. So because one guy makes some outrageous comments you say that Germany still needs to grow up? FFS, compare what we've done to Japan's postwar attitude. We've apologized and paid (financially and with territories) for our "sins" and done pretty much everything possible to accomodate our neighbors. As a matter of fact I'm guessing most Germans below the age of 30 don't even know that cities like Stettin, Danzig, Breslau or Königsberg used to be German so you've got nothing to worry about.

Anyway, here are some nice pics of Greifswald, comparing the situation in 1993 to today's. Gives you a good idea of just how derelict and run-down the GDR was.


----------



## Skrapebook

^^

MEIN GOTT!!!!!!!
GOD BLESS THE UNITED DEUTSCHLAND! :cheers:


----------



## Rombi

Kampflamm said:


> Sorry, but your views are just as ridiculous as malud's. So because one guy makes some outrageous comments you say that Germany still needs to grow up? FFS, compare what we've done to Japan's postwar attitude. We've apologized and paid (financially and with territories) for our "sins" and done pretty much everything possible to accomodate our neighbors. As a matter of fact I'm guessing most Germans below the age of 30 don't even know that cities like Stettin, Danzig, Breslau or Königsberg used to be German so you've got nothing to worry about.


Maybe my that what I say was exaggerated. Sorry for that.


----------



## JValjean

Rombi said:


> Regards from Gdynia, a city founded in the interwar period in Poland (from the fishing village in 1920 to 127 000 city in 1939). But when he entered germany has been called "Gotenhafen" (City of the Goths), and even invented the crest of the boat ready. This is the Germanness.


Take a look at the following list of mayors of the city of Danzig from 1342 to 1939. Perhaps you'll remark the _"Germanness"_ of these names:

List_of_mayors_of_Danzig


By the way the old German name for Gdynia was Gdingen!


----------



## Saigoneseguy

miau said:


> Next time we just need better planning. :shifty:


Next time don't touch die juden.


----------



## miau

Saigoneseguy said:


> Next time don't touch die juden.


I have the feeling that the next world war will lead to horrible damage to the muslim world. hno:


----------



## mlaud

JLAG said:


> You really scare me with that kind of statement.


And i am scared of people who think it is ok to ignore crimes as long as they have been comitted against germans. 



Rombi said:


> :hahano:
> malud I don't want to use offensive words ...


A very typical reaction. The polish know very well that the legal status of their western provinces is not at all clear. Hence they will always react in the aggressive and offensive way as displayed by the user Rombi. I tell you: calm down, no one said you have to leave there! But it will do no good to keep it all unspoken. Poland has not come to terms with its past yet, and you know it.



@SSC: It is very poor of you to ban me for this, and not even give a prior notice or warning.


----------



## mlaud

miau said:


> Next time we just need better planning. :shifty:


NOT funny.


----------



## Jobaneu

mlaud said:


> NOT funny.


Right.
It's not funny.

It's a senseless, fruitless discussion.

98 % of today's Germans or even more recognize the Oder-Neisse-Border.

Germans can live as Europeans in Poland, Polish can live as Europeans in Germany.

That's enough, that's much more than we could hope for sixty years ago.

I don't like to endanger this by absurd discussions about bringing back our lost provinces.

It's a pity, that they are lost, lost for ever, but they are lost, foremost because of our own crimes, our own stupidity, our own irresponsible acting.

We ourselves gave others the oppurtinity to commit crimes against Germans by committing crimes at first, by beginning a war, which could never be won, an insane, disastrous decision by an insane criminal regime.

Consequence: A third of our old territory is lost. Period.


----------



## mlaud

There is truth in your words, Jobaneu. But this habit of eternal self-accusation is at the same time incredibly tedious and also not helpful. In the shadow of these lamentations a lot of new injustices can prosper by taking advantage of this state of mind.



Jobaneu said:


> Germans can live as Europeans in Poland


Have you ever tried buying property in Poland (as a german)?


----------



## Coccoloba

opcorn:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dormagen (Nordrhein-Westfalen, Rheinland): Kloster Knechtsteden*



mlaud said:


> Have you ever tried buying property in Poland (as a german)?


These are minor problems which can be solved by the EU.

If Polish want and can buy houses in Germany, and they can, then Poland will have to concede, that Germans can buy houses in Poland.

Or it will get problems with Brussels.



Knechtsteden Abbey, a former Premonstratensian monastery

The Baroque gatehouse (1723) and the abbey church (1138-1181, east apse 1477)









http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Kloster_Knechtsteden1.JPG

East apse with Romanesque towers and transept









by Herbert W. Klaas http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/468555









by Bernd Bleichroth http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/975653


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dormagen (Nordrhein-Westfalen, Rheinland): Kloster Knechtsteden*









by Rudolf Hamel-Zitscher http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1499751

The interior, looking eastward









by skyart82 http://www.flickr.com/photos/skyart82/

looking westward









by skyart82 http://www.flickr.com/photos/skyart82/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dormagen (Nordrhein-Westfalen, Rheinland): Kloster Knechtsteden*

The west apse with Romanesque fresco, 12th century









by Thomas Hintze http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/832491









by Herbert W. Klaas http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/468555


----------



## mlaud

Jobaneu said:


> These are minor problems which can be solved by the EU.
> 
> If Polish want and can buy houses in Germany, and they can, then Poland will have to concede, that Germans can buy houses in Poland.
> 
> Or it will get problems with Brussels.


Wishful thinking, as proven by the treatment of the Benes-Laws of the Czechs. These laws, that basically legalize the genocide of the german people, have not been withdrawn by the EU. They even made a specific exception so that these laws can stay in power. All this is happening right now, in the 21st century. It is important to see what an outright hostile mindset stands behind these decisions. It is important to see how dangerous it is to allow these countries to stay in this hostile mindset and not to insist on them to do their share of accomodation. These things need open discussion, the policy of ignoring these tendencies is horribly wrong.


----------



## Skrapebook

Germany is the ultimate best!
The russians, the poles and all others know it for sure.
They would of course never admit to it mind you.
Not to their past war crimes either unlike the germans.
Deutschland deserves respekt, admiration and lots of LOVE! :cheers:


----------



## JValjean

Jobaneu is right! It's a fruitless discussion: the borders between Poland and Germany are *fixed*. We lost our Eastern parts just as the Poles did. 

But we have to blame ourselves for that (perhaps also in a minor way Stalin and Churchill, but that's a different story!)


----------



## JValjean

Schloss Pillnitz / Saxony









merian


----------



## Kampflamm

This discussion is pointless because 99% of the population there is Polish. That's history for you. Borders change all the time and there's no point crying over spilt milk.


----------



## JValjean

à propos milk, here's a picture of the "Molkerei (creamery) Pfund" in Dresden 









merian


----------



## JValjean

Sächsische Schweiz









merian


----------



## cameronpaul

Jobaneu said:


> You can get an impression of the harmonious proportions by this engraving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/c/c8/Gross_St_Martin_-_L%C3%A4ngsschnitt_-_vor_1899.jpg/800px-Gross_St_Martin_-_L%C3%A4ngsschnitt_-_vor_1899.jpg
> 
> Looking backwards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/4e/Gross_stmartin_hauptschiff_.jpg


Although this church lost much of its interior decoration after reconstruction I think it is more beautiful than its famous neighbour, the great Cathedral


----------



## cameronpaul

Jobaneu said:


> View from the east.
> The Speyer Cathedral is the biggest Romanesque church ever built, a powerful symbol of the mighty medieval emperors of the Holy Roman Empire of the German Nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://helialex.de/fotogallerie/Speyer.jpg



I would question your assertion that Speyer is the largest Romanesque church ever built as I think Durham Cathedral in England is larger, the style is known there as Norman but is in fact Romanesque.
No matter which is larger they are both wonderful examples of that style and your photographs are excellent!


----------



## Isek

Coal power station Datteln (on hold). It would be Europe's largest and most clean fossil fuel plant. But because of massive resistance from leftis and green-eco-freaks it will be most likely deconstructed. The loss will be around 1.8 billion euros.


----------



## mlaud

JValjean said:


> the borders between Poland and Germany are *fixed*. We lost our Eastern parts just as the Poles did.
> But we have to blame ourselves for that


This is the kind of masochism most germans have been brainwashed into. I understand that this is meant to be a noble way of expressing remorse, and i highly respect that. But there is also an element of cowardice to it, which i can not respect. The German people also have rights, rights that need to be stood up for because no one else will do it. Hiding behind this (perceived) guilt actually is the easy way to go for a German of today. Doing so all the time unconditionally, rather than standing up for the rights of the German people sometimes, is cowardice. 



Kampflamm said:


> Borders change all the time and there's no point crying over spilt milk.


In other words: they never are fixed, right?



OK, back on topic:
Memorial in Berlin, "The day the wall came down". It is a gift from the people of the United States. Thanks!


http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/3683217.jpg


http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/F...ggü_148_(Zehld)_Am_Tag_als_die_Mauer_fiel.JPG


----------



## Kampflamm

_In other words: they never are fixed, right?_

They are as fixed no as they could ever be. Poland's in the EU, so is Germany, there are virtually no Germans left east of the Oder/Neiße. So why the hell would they be changed? It's in no one's best interest, except for a couple of old people perhaps who long for the good old days.

Anyway, here's a picture of Leipzig's city hall:


----------



## Jobaneu

cameronpaul said:


> Although this church lost much of its interior decoration after reconstruction I think it is more beautiful than its famous neighbour, the great Cathedral


That's my opinion too.

Here Groß St. Martin again









by Charly Roggow http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/4017/20831641.jpg









by Florian Ziereis http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1206690

There are another two Romanesque churches in Cologne, which are more beautiful than the cathedral, I believe.

Perhaps I can post them, if I find some time during this week.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Speyer (Rheinland-Pfalz): Kaiserdom*



cameronpaul said:


> I would question your assertion that Speyer is the largest Romanesque church ever built as I think Durham Cathedral in England is larger, the style is known there as Norman but is in fact Romanesque.
> No matter which is larger they are both wonderful examples of that style and your photographs are excellent!


Durham Cathedral is longer (143 m , Speyer 134 m), but Speyer Cathedral's interior is much higher (Durham ca. 23 m, Speyer 33 m) and the space volume of Speyer (40000 cubic meters) is even larger than that of the destroyed Cluny Abbey Church.









by Peter Rottner http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/425802









by Arnim Schulz http://www.flickr.com/photos/arnimschulz/

The baptistry, also a double chapel (above the area for the emperor and his court, under it that for the people)









by H. Dachs http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1098776


----------



## Chadoh25

Knechtsteden Abbey is stunning!


----------



## Skrapebook

JValjean said:


> Jobaneu is right! It's a fruitless discussion: the borders between Poland and Germany are *fixed*. We lost our Eastern parts just as the Poles did.
> 
> But we have to blame ourselves for that (perhaps also in a minor way Stalin and Churchill, but that's a different story!)


You don´t have to blame yourself.
Blame the nazis and commies.
Hitler, Stalin and the Red Army.
Bastards! :bash:


----------



## miau

^^ Indeed, the younger Germans should not blame themselves, this is ridiculues.


----------



## cameronpaul

miau said:


> ^^ Indeed, the younger Germans should not blame themselves, this is ridiculues.


Please, this is not a political forum!!
Most Europeans now belong to the E.U. and although it's certainly not without faults we should all be proud of the fact that this union ever came about after all the wasteful and absurd wars of the past.

Now let's enjoy the photos of this amazing continent.


----------



## mlaud

cameronpaul said:


> Most Europeans now belong to the E.U. and although it's certainly not without faults we should all be proud of the fact that this union ever came about after all the wasteful and absurd wars of the past.


Dont be fooled! The EU is evil and and doesnt seem to give a shit about justice and peace in Europe. As of yet, there is no such thing as real peace in Europe. The current illusion of an extended period of peace after the cold war is based entirely on Germany writing checks to everybody else. As soon as Germany is not willing or able to do so anymore, all hell will break loose. Remember how ugly the greeks turned as soon as the Germans announced they might not want to pay for their disaster? That is the true face of the so called "European peace". (maybe this wasnt reporteds as much in your country: it was _very_ ugly. And of course Germany paid in the end, as always). Germany has been exploited so much in the last decades, that this scheme can not continue for much longer. These decades have been wasted, they would have been the perfect time to establish and promote a more stable peace. There are a lot of issues in all european countries, many of them untackled to this day. But apparently it was more important to define the correct size of a banana.

------------

Bautzen/ Sachsen: city wall.

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/9562279


----------



## JLAG

I agree that Germany has paid for its sins. Germany has paid what everybody requested, and then a little bit more. Still, with that said, I am now really getting fed up with your whining. If you have anything to say about photos taken in Germany, do it here. Otherwise I suggest you express your opinions somewhere else.


----------



## Skrapebook

miau said:


> ^^ Indeed, the younger Germans should not blame themselves, this is ridiculues.


Absolutely!
Modern Germany is a true role model! :cheers:



mlaud said:


> Dont be fooled! The EU is evil and and doesnt seem to give a shit about justice and peace in Europe. As of yet, there is no such thing as real peace in Europe. The current illusion of an extended period of peace after the cold war is based entirely on Germany writing checks to everybody else. As soon as Germany is not willing or able to do so anymore, all hell will break loose. Remember how ugly the greeks turned as soon as the Germans announced they might not want to pay for their disaster? That is the true face of the so called "European peace". (maybe this wasnt reporteds as much in your country: it was _very_ ugly. And of course Germany paid in the end, as always). Germany has been exploited so much in the last decades, that this scheme can not continue for much longer. These decades have been wasted, they would have been the perfect time to establish and promote a more stable peace. There are a lot of issues in all european countries, many of them untackled to this day. But apparently it was more important to define the correct size of a banana.


True!
We all owe a lot to Germany and I want to take this opportunity to thank the german people! :cheers:
WALK TALK CONTINUE WITH PRIDE


----------



## mlaud

@JLAG: I actally was finished with my rant even before my last post. Should have said so, sorry.

Ortenburg, Bautzen. 
The things Bautzen is best known for are: being the location of the most infamous Stasi-prison, Mustard, and being one of the centers of the Sorbic minority in Germany (all public signs are bilingual german/ sorbic). 




http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/17022510.jpg


----------



## mlaud

Bautzen cathedral/ Dom St. Petri zu Bautzen/ Katedrala Swj. Pětra.
Built around 1400. It is special for being one of the rare Simultankirchen, a church shared between catholics and protestants. It does so since 1524, the oldest one of this kind in Germany. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simultaneum


http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/28/Dom-Bautzen-17.12.05.jpg


----------



## Skrapebook

^^

Bautzen is nicely gebaut!


----------



## Rombi

My last post on this part of forum (german)^^
mlaub I assume in the dark, that you do not feel appreciated man, you have depression or something like that, but reading what you write here may be to come to the conclusion that Germany is actually not known as a paradise on earth, and actually, you guys are horny, firstly that we should be grateful to you for the fact that we live, we have sunlight, air, water and so on. Secondly, that Germany is a country again touched, from which we all want money.
Unfortunately for you and for us (because you have not completed the) is that you should pay such money, that you do not you not have enough of the entire current budget.
Ruined cities, 30% of Polish Citizens Their life lost due to war or have been deported on Siberia, industry damaged, lost east areas of the Second Polish Republic East yours Which we did not compensate for the loss.
You say the Germans can not buy ground or house in Poland. Who Told That peace of shit.  Good joke!
Good luck in your life a little frycku


----------



## mlaud

One more for Bautzen:
The Reichenturm, seen from the Reichenstrasse


http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/8809888.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Köln (Nordrhein-Westfalen): St. Gereon*

One of those Romanesque/early-Gothic Cologne churches, of which I believe that they are more beautiful than the huge Gothic/neo-Gothic cathedral: St. Gereon.

A large late-Roman decagon, richly decorated by marble incrustations and golden mosaics, its function is unknown, perhaps a church or a mausoleum, crowned by an oval dome (ca. 24 m long, 20 m wide) was transformed into a church with a now early-Gothic dome (ca. 1250), the biggest Europe dome between the Hagia Sophia (6th century) and Brunelleschis Florentine cupola (15 th century).
The Roman building (ca. 350 AD) is the centre of the whole structure with Roman walls up until to 14 m, but enclosed in a Romanesque and early-Gothic envelope.









http://www.kirchengucker.de/2007/06/15/st-gereon-in-koln/

Ca. 1070 a long east choir was added, because of the church's use as collegiate church, enlarged ca. 1220 by the apse and the towers.

1280 the pyramidal dome roof (48 m ) was built over the Gothic vaults.









http://www.koeln.de/koeln/gericht_verhaengt_baustopp_an_st_gereon_350550.html









St. Gereon 1939, image posted by Arnim Schulz, http://www.flickr.com/photos/arnimschulz/


----------



## krkseg1ops

del


----------



## krkseg1ops

Rombi said:


> My last post on this part of forum (german)^^
> mlaub I assume in the dark, that you do not feel appreciated man, you have depression or something like that, but reading what you write here may be to come to the conclusion that Germany is actually not known as a paradise on earth, and actually, you guys are horny, firstly that we should be grateful to you for the fact that we live, we have sunlight, air, water and so on. Secondly, that Germany is a country again touched, from which we all want money.
> Unfortunately for you and for us (because you have not completed the) is that you should pay such money, that you do not you not have enough of the entire current budget.
> Ruined cities, 30% of Polish Citizens Their life lost due to war or have been deported on Siberia, industry damaged, lost east areas of the Second Polish Republic East yours Which we did not compensate for the loss.
> You say the Germans can not buy ground or house in Poland. Who Told That peace of shit.  Good joke!
> Good luck in your life a little frycku


This is garbage, how dare you suggest Germany still has anything to pay? And insulting others with childish words such as 'frycku' isn't getting you anymore attention. Be gone, pest!


----------



## Jobaneu

*Köln (Nordrhein-Westfalen): St. Gereon*

St. Gereon, hit by Anglo-American bombs









http://www.bilderbuch-koeln.de/Fotos/80433

and today, after reconstruction









by Lucky Luc 512 http://www.flickr.com/photos/luc512/









by Paul Eßer http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/734418


----------



## Jobaneu

*Köln (Nordrhein-Westfalen): St. Gereon*

The east apse with the towers (ca.1220)









by Lucky Luc 512 http://www.flickr.com/photos/luc512/

The interior 1929









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Cologne_St_Gereon_1925_innen.jpg&filetimestamp=20080118041644

and today









by Allie Caulfield http://www.flickr.com/photos/wm_archiv/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Köln (Nordrhein-Westfalen): St. Gereon*

The Gothic dome (24m to 20 m), ca. 1250.









by der Reiter http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## JLAG

Rombie, what a load of crap !

Back on topic. I have only been in Köln once and I must admit that I was then blinded by the Dome and didn't really see anything else. St. Gereon is a truly masterpiece.

Bautzen seems to be a really nice city. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## miau

Rombi said:


> incoherent rambling of a lunatic


----------



## Skrapebook

Rombi said:


> You say the Germans can not buy ground or house in Poland. Who Told That peace of shit.  Good joke!


Why would ANYONE want to buy a house in Poland?!
BAD Joke!
Germany completely rules!


----------



## mlaud

^ No need to be insulting. There are some very nice spots at the baltic sea coast, for example.


----------



## Terpentin07

Germany is nice, Poland also.But i hate people that are still living in the past.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hamburg: Hafen, Silo Kruse*

Hamburg Harbour, the Kruse silo, a silo for grain, oilseeds, feeding stuff and a Chinese bulk carrier (226 m long, ca. 70000 tdw)









by Patrick Willner http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/906197


----------



## Jobaneu

*Frankfurt am Main (Hessen): Flughafen*

A huge Airbus A-380, landing at Rhein-Main-Airport, a double-deck passenger airliner, the largest of the world,









by Friedrich Schickedanz http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/862274


----------



## Jobaneu

*Wangen (Baden-Württemberg): Rathaus*

Wangen's Baroque town hall, 1719-21









by Gertrude Theuerweckl http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/505262


----------



## geocool

Lovely , thanks


----------



## Jobaneu

*Wolkenstein (Sachsen): Schloss Wolkenstein*

Wolkenstein Castle over the Zschoppau Valley, 14th and 16th century









by Uli.Schaar.dthttp://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1282669

The gatehouse (ca. 1550)









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Schloss_Wolkenstein.jpg&filetimestamp=20070408094713


----------



## Jobaneu

*Wolkenstein (Sachsen): St. Bartholomäus*

The Lutheran church of Wolkenstein, St. Bartholomäus, choir 1648, nave 1687-89, tower 1710,









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:St_Bartholom%C3%A4us_Kirche_Wolkenstein.jpg&filetimestamp=20070408095025

Looking eastward to the choir, altar 









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Wolkenstein-kirche-chor.jpg&filetimestamp=20070828131506

Looking westward









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Wolkenstein-kirche-innen.jpg&filetimestamp=20070828113401


----------



## mlaud

From the category "cool things to do with bricks"
Gate to some industrial compound in Berlin-Tempelhof.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/fantasio4/4591945633


----------



## Coccoloba

Beautiful pics, continue please... :yes:


----------



## mlaud

In the 19th century there was quite a boom of building observation towers in Germany, mostly in the middle of nature. Several reasons: Modern tourism was invented and becoming popular. Hiking was discovered as a sport and becoming popular. Many local hiking or alpine associations wanted to give their area an additional highlight devoted to their hobby. Also, the upcoming Wilhelm-era was keen on building monuments anyway, which gave an extra boost to this phenomen.

Grunewaldturm, Berlin. Built 1897, 36m high.





http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grunewaldturm


----------



## mlaud

An older example, the König Friedrich August Turm in Löbau, Sachsen. Built in 1854. 28m high. It is claimed to be the largest tower made of cast iron worldwide.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King-Friedrich-August-Tower


http://www.pictokon.net/bilder/2008-09-h/07-koenig-friedrich-august-turm_loebau_turm.html


----------



## mlaud

Another one: the Josphskreuz in the Harz mountains. Built 1896, based on a design by Schinkel.



http://h-a-r-z.net/jpg/_josephskreuz_1.jpg


----------



## mlaud

This is just a random selection, there are countless more. But this collection is not complete without at least one Bismarckturm. It was very popular to devote these towers to Bismarck. Overall there have been about 200 Bismarcktürme all over the country. They mostly have a rather massive design. 

http://www.bismarcktuerme.de/website/ebene1/index.html
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bismarckturm

Bismarckturm Apolda:




This example of Rathenow, Bismarcks birthplace, is slightly different:


http://daten2.verwaltungsportal.de/dateien/seitengenerator/bismarckturm_mit_senkgarten.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Ingelheim (Rheinland-Pfalz): Bismarckturm*

The most succesful "Bismarckturm-architect" was Wilhelm Kreis by his design named "Götterdämmerung" (Twilight of the Gods), 1899, for a tower, which wanted to build the Association of German Students (Deutsche Studentenschaft).









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei%C3%A4mmerung_f%C3%BCr_die_G%C3%B6tter_(Wilkinus).jpg&filetimestamp=20070203223708

47 Bismarck-Towers were built following this model all over Germany.

Kreis designed also some towers following an individual plan, for example this one near Ingelheim on the Rhine, 1912, 31 m high.









http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:IngelheimBismarckturm.JPG

The tower with Christmas decoration









by Eckhart Schaper http://www.flickr.com/photos/eckart_schaper/

These towers were patriotic manifestations to honour Reichskanzler Fürst Otto von Bismarck, the politician, who succeeded to create an united German state.
They exist on all continents (America by German expatriates, Oceania, Asia, Africa in former German Colonies) and in almost all our neighbouring countries by the territorial losses of Germany after two worldwars, even in Russia now (Russian part of East Prussia).


----------



## Jobaneu

*Marburg (Hessen): Bismarckturm*

Here the Bismarck-Tower in Marburg, following Wilhelm Kreis' Twilight-of-the-Gods-design, realizing it in a small dimensioned version.









by N I N A. B und R A L F. B http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/749696


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bismarcktürme von Osterwieck (Sachsen-Anhalt), Burg (Brandenburg) und Assenhausen (Bayern)*

The tower near Osterwieck, ca. 19 m, 1904, by the architect Otto Raschdorff, the son of Julius Carl Raschdorff, who planned the domed Berlin cathedral.









by Matthias Grimm http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/988019



The Bismarck-Tower at Burg (33 m), 1915-17, designed by the architect Bruno Möhring.









by Rene... http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1017911

The tower near Assenhausen on the Lake Starnberg, designed by Theodor Fischer (1896-98), remembering the Igeler Säule near Trier.









by HDR-Robi http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1296069


----------



## Jobaneu

*Frankfurt am Main (Hessen): Rathaus, Paulskirche, Wolkenkratzer*

On the left the old town hall, the round church is the Paulskirche (1789-1833, by Johann Friedrich Christian Hess) where the first democratic German parliament resided after the revolution of 1848, but failed. This failure allowed the antidemocratic, authoritarian Bismarck to become a so dominant and prominent figure in German politics. He was succesful where the democrats had failed. This made him so popular.









by Gitte Richter, view from the cathedral's towerhttp://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1337296

The Paulskirche, seen from the Maintower, a skysraper









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Frankfurt_Am_Main-Paulskirche-Ansicht_vom_Maintower.jpg









http://www.smart-travel-germany.com/frankfurt-paulskirche.html


----------



## Skrapebook

^^

Just one of many examples that makes Germany unbeatable! :cheers:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Frankfurt (Hessen): Paulskirche*



Skrapebook said:


> ^^
> 
> Just one of many examples that makes Germany unbeatable! :cheers:


Germany beatens itself too often.


The Paulskirche was the main protestant church of Frankfurt.

The church before WW II.









http://www.german-architecture.info/GERMANY/G-FRA/FRA.htm









ca. 1840http://de.academic.ru/dic.nsf/dewiki/1546133









http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.german-architecture.info/GERMANY/G-FRA/004-Paulskirche.jpg&imgrefurl=http://picsdigger.com/domain/german-architecture.info/&usg=__JZifcwB4F5lQ5WpwUVRxxW4-FrE=&h=535&w=330&sz=28&hl=de&start=16&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=K_x_msNL4zl1FM:&tbnh=132&tbnw=81&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dpaulskirche%2Bfrankfurt%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dde%26tbs%3Disch:1,isz:lt,islt:qsvga


----------



## Jobaneu

*Frankfurt (Hessen): Paulskirche*

The first project by the city's architect Andreas Liebhardt, a late Baroque artist, 1786. He died soon after and the Neoclassical architect Hess took over.









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Frankfurt_Barf%C3%BC%C3%9Ferkirche_Entwurf_1786.jpg&filetimestamp=20060112204933

The Paulskirche as seat of the first democratically elected German parliament (1848 until its final defeat 1849). You can see the colours of our republic: black, red, gold.
The parliament was too weak to succeed against the German princes, dukes and kings, who controlled the military power.









http://www.age-of-the-sage.org/history/1848/german_revolution.html


----------



## Jobaneu

*Frankfurt (Hessen): Paulskirche*

The church had been heavily destroyed during the air raids of WW.II., but soon after the war reconstructed (1947/48) because it was planned to make Frankfort to West Germany's capital. The Paulskirche should become the seat of the "Bundestag". Architect of the reconstruction was Rudolf Schwarz. He designed a new interior.









http://www.aufbau-ffm.de/serie/Teil0/teil0.html









http://www.bmi.bund.de/SharedDocs/Bilderstrecken/20090327_Festakt_Paulskirche.html?nn=109604&notFirst=true&docId=402042









by H. Dachs http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1098776 This photography is obviously coloured, I don't like that, but it gives an exceptionally good impression of Schwarz's architecture

Frankfort didn't become the capital of West-Germany, because the first chancellor of this republic, Konrad Adenauer, voted for Bonn, where he lived


----------



## mlaud

Jobaneu said:


> http://www.aufbau-ffm.de/serie/Teil0/teil0.html


This spot is a depressing example of destruction if you compare before and after. 
The destruction of the german cities by allied bombs was a crime against all mankind. A barbaric destruction of cultural heritage. As barbaric as Taliban blowing up Buddha-statues, only on a much larger scale.


----------



## Jobaneu

mlaud said:


> This spot is a depressing example of destruction if you compare before and after.
> The destruction of the german cities by allied bombs was a crime against all mankind. A barbaric destruction of cultural heritage. As barbaric as Taliban blowing up Buddha-statues, only on a much larger scale.


That's true.

But you can't forget, that Germany under the direction of Hitler and his gang had begun the war, who had the good, really good will to do the same to the cities of their enemies.

But they didn't have the adequate bombers, because our main strategic bomber was a desperately faulty design (because Göring believed, the huge plane had to be able to do dive attacks).

How good their will was is documented by the air raids on Guernica and many other much more unknown Spanish cities, by the air raids on London, the plan to flood Leningrad, Hitler's order, to destroy Paris, which was not realized, his order, to destroy Warszaw, which was realized and so on.

Everybody, who wants to avoid the atrocities of warfare, is obliged not to begin a war and not to begin committing atrocities.

The most evil war crime is to begin a war!


----------



## Tiaren

^^
Very well said!


----------



## JLAG

Agree. The bad guy is the one that started the war.


----------



## mlaud

Its not possible to overcome decades of postwar-propaganda on a forum like this, so i wont argue again.

Munich, Luitpoldblock




http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/68/Luitpoldblock.jpg


----------



## Kampflamm

Yeah, postwar propaganda...I suppose you believe Hitler wanted peace and was attacked by Poland.


----------



## mlaud

^ Its more about everybody being indoctrinated to the bone that Germany was the epitome of evil during the world wars. A truly stupid notion, yet even highly intelligent people defend it as if their life depends on it.


----------



## Kampflamm

I think it's safe to say that Germany was the epitome of evil during WW2 but not during WW2. Death camps, torching entire towns, murdering your own people...all of that paints a pretty clear picture.


----------



## mlaud

See what i mean?


----------



## Jobaneu

*Essen (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Der Saalbau*



mlaud said:


> See what i mean?


Yes, I see, what you mean.
And I don't like it.


The "Saalbau" in Essen is the largest concert building in the Ruhr Region, exterior 1949-54, interior 2003/2004 modernized.









http://de.academic.ru/dic.nsf/dewiki/804580

The Alfred-Krupp-Concert-Hall for ca. 1900 visitors









by Günter Pilger http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1115978









by C. Dietl http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/850181


----------



## Jobaneu

*Rhöndorf bei Bonn (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Konrad Adenauers Wohnort*

Rhöndorf on the Rhine, where Konrad Adenauer lived, the first chancellor of the Federal Republic of Germany, a highly competent, Catholic conservative politician.









by anne47 http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1372668

Adenauer's house with his beloved rose garden, built 1937.









by DanyT http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1349458

The vineyards of Rhöndorf and the "Drachenfels" (Dragon's Rock)









http://de.academic.ru/dic.nsf/dewiki/128312


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bad Honnef (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Drachenfels, Burgruine, Aalschokker "Aranka"*

In Bad Honnef near Rhöndorf you can see this special boat type, an Aalschokker, used to catch eels, in the past very often to be found on the Rhine, today only a few still exist.









by ESC http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1352006

In the background the "Drachenfels" with the ruin of Drachenfels Castle

Drachenfels Castle









steel engraving from "Views of the Rhine, around 1840, by William Tombleson http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Tombleson_Drachenfels.jpg


Below the castle was a trachyte quarrel. With its stones had been built amongst others the Cologne Cathedral. You can see the broad slideway in this Merian engraving for the boulders down to the Rhine, where they were shipped to Cologne and other locations.









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Dateirachenfels_Stich.jpg&filetimestamp=20050711140403


----------



## Jan Del Castillo

*Great view of Rhöndorf. Regards.*


----------



## miau

Jobaneu said:


> Rhöndorf on the Rhine, where Konrad Adenauer lived, the first chancellor of the Federal Republic of Germany,  a highly competent, Catholic conservative politician.


unproven statements removed...


----------



## Skrapebook

mlaud said:


> ^ Its more about everybody being indoctrinated to the bone that Germany was the epitome of evil during the world wars. A truly stupid notion, yet even highly intelligent people defend it as if their life depends on it.


Indeed!
Hitler was terrible and all the other nazis as well
but that doesn´t justify many of the injustices
done to Germany and germans before, during
and after the two world wars.
It´s more complicated than that.
Life and the world is, as we all know, unfair.


----------



## Skrapebook

mlaud said:


> Grunewaldturm, Berlin. Built 1897, 36m high.


Amazing! :cheers:


----------



## Jobaneu

miau said:


> unproven statements removed...


Killerkitten, who deny the competence of Konrad Adenauer, should be guarded by watchdogs.
Optionally, they could get two Kachelmann points in their certificate of conduct.

At ten points, they have the right to receive five lashes with a quality cat by a competent dominant specialist.









by Yvonne Ottensmeier: two Cocker puppies http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1177059


----------



## miau

^^ I didn't get this, but... :tongue2:


----------



## Marathaman

Come on people. Germany is a beautiful country. Look to the future!


----------



## Grunnen

Exactly. Isn't the combination of wonderful landscapes, nice architecture and _vernünftige_ people, what makes Germany such a great country?


----------



## Jobaneu

*Augsburg-Göggingen (Bayern, Schwaben): Kurtheater*



miau said:


> ^^ I didn't get this, but... :tongue2:


But you deserve it 


The little theatre in Göggingen, a small spa near Augsburg, architect Jean Keller, 1886.









by snatchman http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1250745









by Horus_11139 http://www.flickr.com/photos/observer2/









http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_1807vj5a.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Augsburg-Göggingen (Bayern, Schwaben): Kurtheater*

The interior









by Udo Walter Pick http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/9661









http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_1790xkg7.jpg









by evo-foto http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1084120


----------



## Jobaneu

*Augsburg-Göggingen (Bayern, Schwaben): Kurtheater*

Some more photographies of the interior









http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_17926v7c.jpg









http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_18008klz.jpg

The theatre's wintergarden









http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_1805v8m5.jpg


----------



## Justme

mlaud said:


> See what i mean?


Sorry, but your own delusion doesn't change reality.


----------



## mlaud

Jobaneu said:


> Augsburg-Göggingen (Bayern, Schwaben): Kurtheater


Fantastic, what a Kleinod. Never seen it, thanks!

---
@Justme: call it delusional as much as you want, in the real world NOTHING is as black and white as is constantly suggested for 1933-45. Dark grey is NOT the same as black.


----------



## Justme

mlaud said:


> Fantastic, what a Kleinod. Never seen it, thanks!
> 
> ---
> @Justme: call it delusional as much as you want, in the real world NOTHING is as black and white as is constantly suggested for 1933-45. Dark grey is NOT the same as black.


I should know, I was there in 1945 and personally helped bring down Hitler. Now, am I delusional, or is it just a grey bit of history?

Anyway, why are you bringing politics into a photo thread of Germany. Let's just enjoy the wonderful photos of Germany today. I think anyone who thinks about the loss of the many beautiful buildings that were there before feels sadness, but if you want to talk politics start a political thread


----------



## Skrapebook

Justme said:


> I should know, I was there in 1945 and personally helped bring down Hitler. Now, am I delusional, or is it just a grey bit of history?
> 
> Anyway, why are you bringing politics into a photo thread of Germany. Let's just enjoy the wonderful photos of Germany today. I think anyone who thinks about the loss of the many beautiful buildings that were there before feels sadness, but if you want to talk politics start a political thread


Bringing down Hitler and the nazis is one thing...
Bringing down thousands of buildings (with civilians in them) in hundreds of german cities something completely different.
Or at least it should have been.


----------



## mlaud

Justme said:


> I should know, I was there in 1945 and personally helped bring down Hitler.


Well done, but that doesnt prove me wrong.


----------



## mlaud

Anyway, in addition to the previous series on towers, here is a recent one: Landmarke Lausitzer Seen (2008). It is located in the Lausitz coal mining area, where today most of the coal is gone and all thats left are big holes in the ground. These holes will be flooded to form a new landscape dominated by lakes. The now still deserted looking surroundings are hoped to become renaturated so they will provide a recreational value. 
The edged plain steel look of the tower is supposed to be a reminder on the industrial relevance the area has/had. It probably will look totally tacky in 2018, when the seaforming is planned to be finished.





http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3617/3629900055_5a28de9923_o.jpg


http://www.bauforumstahl.de/upload/documents/veranstaltungen/StbSondPr2010_Landmarke.jpg


----------



## mlaud

Ilsesee, Lausitz: Pier waiting for the lake to rise.




But it will take some more time:


http://vilmoskoerte.wordpress.com/tag/lausitz/


----------



## mlaud

A similar project in Dortmund: almost finished lakeshore awaiting the almost finished Phönixsee (cool name!)


http://www.flickr.com/photos/clickraa/5047968465/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## hdcm7

GERMAN IS AMAZING ARCHITECTURE!


----------



## Jobaneu

*Köln (Nordrhein-Westfalen): St. Aposteln*

Another Romanesque church in Cologne, which is, in my opinion, more beautiful than the much more renowned cathedral is St. Aposteln (St. Apostles' Church).
The today's church was built since 1150, beginning with the west tower (67 m high) in addition to an older church.
Ca. 1200 a new east choir was added with three apses (a trikonchos-choir) and a domed crossing.
Ca. 1250 the nave got new vaults.
Air raids heavily damaged the church (1944/45).









http://de.wikisource.org/wiki/Die_Baukunst_-_Die_Kirchen_Gross_St._Martin_und_St._Aposteln_in_Köln










1899 http://de.wikisource.org/wiki/Die_Baukunst_-_Die_Kirchen_Gross_St._Martin_und_St._Aposteln_in_Köln









1899 http://www.histografica.com/view.aspx?p=v5cg9tm1


----------



## Jobaneu

*Köln (Nordrhein-Westfalen): St. Aposteln*

The west tower









http://de.academic.ru/dic.nsf/dewiki/1316327
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by Markus Vogeler http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/12042









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:St._Aposteln_Köln_-_Ostseite_(4539).jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Köln (Nordrhein-Westfalen): St. Aposteln*

The interior









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Köln_st_aposteln_innenansicht.jpg









http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/St._Aposteln

backward









by Aidan McRae Thomson http://www.flickr.com/photos/amthomson/


----------



## Tiaren

Somehow I find this pic very stylish.
Entry of the new *U55* underground line on *Unter den Linden*:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5145742371/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Coccoloba

Esa boca de metro es :cheers:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Braunschweig (Niedersachsen): Magnikirche*

St. Magni, a medieval parish church in Braunschweig (1252, 1944 destroyed by air raid, 1956-64 rebuild in partially modern forms).









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Braunschweig_Magnikirche_Turm_1.JPG









by StefanDg http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/2949/16190143.jpg

Some old houses around St. Magni









by Andreas Liptow http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1108606


----------



## Jobaneu

*Braunschweig (Niedersachsen): Magnikirche*

The church 1945









http://www.magniviertel.de/quartier/album/braunschweig-aus_truemmern_auferstanden/magnikirche_1945

The rebuilt interior









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Braunschweig_Magnikirche_Innenansicht_1.JPG

The Baroque high altar (1730-34, incomplete after destruction 1944)









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Braunschweig_Magnikirche_01.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Braunschweig (Niedersachsen): Quadriga des Schlosses und Magnikrirche*

The quadriga on top of the Braunschweig Castle's median risalit, behind it St. Magni









by RaSch http://www.flickr.com/photos/grafik-design-schroeer/

The Braunschweig quadriga is the biggest of Germany's four quadrigas (the others: Berlin Brandenburg Gate, Dresden Semper Opera, Munich Victory Gate), weight 26 t bronze; 9,20 m high, a work of the Dresden sculptor Ernst Rietschel (made originally 1855-63, reconstructed 2008).


----------



## KaZantiP

Jobaneu said:


> The Kiel town hall (architect Hermann Billing, 1907-11) and the operahouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Alfons Fries http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1928
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.daos-clan.de/Kiel/rathaus.html
> 
> The Kiel operahouse (1905-07 by Heinrich Seeling, simplified reconstruction 1952/3 after massive destruction by air raids) and the tower of the townhall (106 m )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Opernhaus_Kiel.jpg


Thank you very march. Does its good town for life? How do you think?


----------



## Jobaneu

*Kiel (Schleswig-Holstein): Kieler Förde*



KaZantiP said:


> Thank you very march. Does its good town for life? How do you think?


Here an aerial view of the city, the old centre of the town on the left side. You can see even the tower of the city hall... if you are using a magnifying glass and know, where to search 









http://www-lns.tf.uni-kiel.de/itgsk06/

I like Southern Germany more, because I'm catholic, but I think it's possible, yes, maybe it's possible to survive in this protestant, almost pagan northern regions of Germany near the polar circle.

I don't know how they manage exactly to do it, but it seems to be possible.
For me, it's a miracle.

I think, if you like fish, water, a green landscape, the sea, sailing and so on, then, yes, I hope for you, Kiel is a good place to live there.

God bless you!

Here an impression of the landscape around Kiel: The Kieler Förde, a wide bay of the Baltic Sea, fantastically suitable for all sorts of watersports.









by Manfred Blochwitz http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/473305

The Kieler Förde again with the watergate of the Kiel Canal between North and Baltic Sea.









http://www.consist.de/www/de/press/press06/pressrelease_0003.html


To be serious, I believe, a man can be very happy there. 

If not. don't worry. 
There's a lot of water, where you can drown yourself, no problem at all.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Kiel (Schleswig-Holstein): Kiel Hauptbahnhof und Nord-Ostsee-Kanal*

The Kiel Canal with a bulk carrier near Kiel-Holtenau









by AndreaKiel.de http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1375411

The central station of Kiel (1889, 1944 destroyed, 1950 simplified reconstruction, modernized 2000-04).









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Bahnhof-Kiel-Haupteingang.jpg









by Wibke Freund http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/24248


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bad Frankenhausen (Thüringen): Kyffhäuserdenkmal*

The Kyffhäuser Monument and the ruin of the medieval Kyffhäuser Castle.

The Kyffhäuser is a mountain in Thuringia.

An old legend says, that in a secret grotto deep down under this mountain is sleeping Emperor Friedrich Barbarossa, one of the most powerful monarchs of the old Holy Roman Empire of the German Nation.
One day, he will awaken, come back and restore the power and the glory of the old empire.

The Hohenzollern dynasty, which founded 1871 the second empire wished to allude to this legend with Emperor Wilhelm I. as "new" Friedrich Barbarossa.
Therefore Emperor Wilhelm II. encouraged the construction (1890-96) of the monument on this mountain with the medieval Staufer Emperor depicted sleeping in his grotto and Emperor Wilhelm I. "alive" above him, riding on a horse. Its architect was Bruno Schmitz, height 81 m, sculptors were Nikolaus Geiger (Friedrich Barbarossa; 6,5 m) and Emil Hundrieser (the equestrian statue, 11 m high).










by Silvio Luis http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/479762









by Sven Lauterbach76 http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/811339









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Kyffh%C3%A4user_-_Barbarossa_und_Wilhelm_I_Reiki.JPG&filetimestamp=20101106094548


----------



## Chadoh25

Awesome!


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bad Frankenhausen (Thüringen): Kyffhäuserdenkmal*

The entrance front of the monument









http://www.harzcard.info/live/partnereinrichtungen/erlebnisse-im-harz-1/bad-frankenhausen-kyffhaeuser-denkmal.php?page=&kat=&town=

The sleeping emperor, sitting on his throne









by KAROD http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1069754

View from the monument into the autumnal Thuringian countryside









by norbert2412 http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/928783


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bad Frankenhausen (Thüringen): Kyffhäuserdenkmal und, ausnahmsweise, das Soldiers' and Sailors' Monument (Indianapolis, USA)*

A last aerial view of this building.









http://www.kyffnet.de/

Bruno Schmitz (1858-1916), its architect, also designed the Leipzig "Völkerschlachtdenkmal" and the Soldiers' and Sailors' Monument in Indianapolis (USA, 1888-1901, 87 m high, again with the sculptor Nikolaus Geiger).









http://gaytravel.about.com/od/gaydestinationgalleries/ig/Photos-of-Gay-Indianapolis/Soldiers---Sailors-Monument.htm


----------



## triodegradable

:drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## balthazar

impressive!


----------



## Coccoloba

:cheers:


----------



## KaZantiP

Jobaneu said:


> The Kiel Canal with a bulk carrier near Kiel-Holtenau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by AndreaKiel.de http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1375411
> 
> The central station of Kiel (1889, 1944 destroyed, 1950 simplified reconstruction, modernized 2000-04).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Bahnhof-Kiel-Haupteingang.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Wibke Freund http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/24248


WOW Thanks. Do you live in Kiel or was here?


----------



## Jobaneu

*Kiel (Schleswig-Holstein): Schloss*



KaZantiP said:


> WOW Thanks. Do you live in Kiel or was here?


Yes, I visited Kiel, but only as a tourist.
No, I'm glad to live in a civilized region of Germany, which was part of the Imperium Romanum.

Here Kiel on an engraving.









by Georg Braun und Franz Hogenberg, between 1572 and 1618 http://www.krusenrotter.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=7&Itemid=22

The Renaissance castle, which you can see in the upper right corner of the city, was rebuilt in Baroque (around 1700).









photography from 1893 http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Wd_b001.JPG

The Baroque building was destroyed by air raids and replaced by this one (1961-63):









http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Kieler_Schloss-Wasserseite.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Kiel (Schleswig-Holstein): Ansicht der Stadt im Jahre 1855, Landeshaus,*

Kiel on a coloured steel engraving from 1855









http://www.krusenrotter.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=7&Itemid=22

The parliament building (Landeshaus) of Schleswig-Holstein, the federal state, of which Kiel is the capital.
The building housed originally the Imperial Naval Academy.









http://www.krusenrotter.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=7&Itemid=22

The "Landeshaus" with the newly built cube-shaped chamber (2003)









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Kiel_Landtag_Plenarsaal.JPG&filetimestamp=20050318075725


----------



## JLAG

Jobaneu said:


> No, I'm glad to live in a civilized region of Germany, which was part of the Imperium Romanum.


I will try to stay out of any debate of what is civilized Germany and what isn’t (for the simple reason I think that the whole of Germany is civilized) but I must ask you if you are serious in your remarks regarding north and south? I ask because I never thought that that was such a big issues. You mention the Roman empire but won’t you exclude a very large part of Germany if you use the Roman empire to determine north and south? Or, is it a question of religion where the north is in general considered as Protestant and the south is in general Catholic?


----------



## Jobaneu

JLAG said:


> I will try to stay out of any debate of what is civilized Germany and what isn’t (for the simple reason I think that the whole of Germany is civilized) but I must ask you if you are serious in your remarks regarding north and south? I ask because I never thought that that was such a big issues. You mention the Roman empire but won’t you exclude a very large part of Germany if you use the Roman empire to determine north and south? Or, is it a question of religion where the north is in general considered as Protestant and the south is in general Catholic?


The conflict between Protestants and Catholics was really a big issue until a few decades in some conservative regions of Germany.
It was a problem, if for example the son of a Protestant farmer married a Catholic woman or vice versa.
That's gone.

The rest is a sign of my bad humour. It's meant by irony.

But there was a discussion about the question, if Germany's history would not have been happier, if the whole country would have become part of the Roman Empire, without Arminius' (Herrmann) victory over the legions of Augustus, a discussion during the 19th century and newly rekindled shortly after the two lost world wars.

A difference in the degree of civilization doesn't exist any more since the 13th century.

And even the Protestant areas are as civilized as the Catholic ones.

Assert the Protestants, but I don't know, if I should believe these heretics 

I think, there is until today a real difference in lifestyle: Protestant areas are more stern, unsmiling, less joyful, less colourful. There is a difference between Hamburg and Munich, Berlin and Cologne.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Stop the nonsense or I will lock this thread! I WILL keep an eye on this thread closely!


----------



## Jobaneu

Chadoh25 said:


> all you do is prove how little you know.


OH MY GOD.....

Spoken without irony: Yes, I don't know much.

Does it help, if I confess, that I don't even know, if God does exist?

And yes, IF he exists, he is Catholic, and unlimitedly more.

You see my avatar?

It's variation of the theme PAN-THEON.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bulldogge*

A highly intelligent watchdog









by Alina Wessel http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/mypics/928931 und Paul Wessel http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/795854


----------



## Yellow Fever

I WILL put the next big mouth in brig and I MEAN IT!


----------



## JValjean

Calm down Mr. Supervisor!


----------



## JValjean

*Amberg*

some self-made pics of my hometown


----------



## JValjean

*Amberg*


----------



## JValjean

*Amberg*


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^^^ I'm calm unless somebody continue to test my patience!


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hamburg: Ellerntorsbrücke über das Herrengrabenfleet*



Yellow Fever said:


> ^^^^ I'm calm unless somebody continue to test my patience!


Will it stress your patience, if I inform you, that only the Pope himself can close this thread?

I know, he is reading it. :wave:


@ Valjean

Amberg is astonishingly beautiful. It deserves to be much more known.


The "Ellerntorsbrücke" (1668) over the "Herrengrabenfleet" (fleet = canal).
For centuries this bridge was the direct connection between Hamburg and Altona, ruled by the Danish kings (until 1864) as dukes of Holstein, today part of Hamburg itself.
Altona was the most important harbour under Danish control after the capital Copenhagen.









by Manfred Schwedler http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/842533


----------



## Isek

Historical Hamburg S-Bahn ET/EM 171 082




























:master::master::master:

What a masterpiece. Just think, this trainset run 100 years ago.


----------



## miau

Masterpiece? I dont know. In Berlin, we had S-Bahnen with wooden furniture too. Wooden side panels, wooden seats, etc. It was horribly uncomfortable to sit on those seats for more than 15 minutes, imho. 


Here is a picture form the outside, I did not find any of the interieurs.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Ein Berliner S-Bahn-Zug aus den Zwanzigern.*



miau said:


> Masterpiece? I dont know. In Berlin, we had S-Bahnen with wooden furniture too. Wooden side panels, wooden seats, etc. It was horribly uncomfortable to sit on those seats for more than 15 minutes, imho.
> 
> 
> Here is a picture form the outside, I did not find any of the interieurs.


The interior of










this train.









both pics from here: http://www.ice-treff.de/index.php?mode=thread&id=61066

This type was built between 1927 and 1932, used until 1997.


----------



## miau

yes, I know  

Thankfully the wooden seats are gone.


----------



## miau

what a lame joke 

no of course not. Instead we have cushioned seats with psychodelic colors


----------



## JValjean

Jobaneu said:


> Amberg is astonishingly beautiful. It deserves to be much more known


^^Yep, some day I'll open a thread for my hometown here on SSC!


----------



## Jobaneu

*Potsdam-Sanssouci (Brandenburg): Kaiserbahnhof*



JValjean said:


> ^^Yep, some day I'll open a thread for my hometown here on SSC!


I hope, you will post the photos here too.
Then they will be seen by far more people, I believe.



The "private" train station for Emperor Wilhelm II. and his family, 1905-09, designed by Wilhelm's favourite architect Ernst von Ihne, in Potsdam-Sanssouci near the New Palace (Neues Palais), where he lived.









by Stephan Naumann http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/9072









http://www.kto-to.de/index.php?lang=en&land=Germany&region=Brandenburg&s=54









http://www.drehscheibe-foren.de/foren/read.php?2,4524205


----------



## mlaud

miau said:


> Instead we have cushioned seats with psychodelic colors


The new trains are more comfortable, but dont come close to the old ones in terms of coolness and getting the genuine S-bahn experience. Thankfully the S-Bahn Berlin conserved some of the old stock and use it one special occasions like the annual decorated christmas train.



http://www.s-bahn-forum.de/viewtopic.php?f=23&p=1592&sid=39ea2142e86bb758ea6f29f73e445ab1


----------



## Grunnen

^^ Those really ran until 1997? Amazing!

Nowadays I like these S-Bahn trains most:


----------



## mlaud

Grunnen said:


> ^^ Those really ran until 1997? Amazing!



The main reason is that the S-Bahn system of all Berlin was the property of the DDR. So the S-Bahn in west Berlin was under control from the east, and they obviously had no big interest in investing into the west, so they continued to use the 70 years old trains. One of the absurd consequences of the wall...

At the same time, west Berlin made some efforts to boycot the S-Bahn. For example: it is no coincidence that the U7 of west Berlin was built parallel to S-Bahn tracks for most of its length.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

^ May I ask you how it is possible for you to hotlink "fotocommunity" pics here? Everytime I tried that they were deleted a few minutes later... 

Nice Cologne "Crane houses" picture, btw


----------



## Jobaneu

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> ^ May I ask you how it is possible for you to hotlink "fotocommunity" pics here? Everytime I tried that they were deleted a few minutes later...



I don't hotlink them. I use imageshack or tiny pics to host the pics. The links go to these hosts.
Then I link to the profiles of the photographers, who produced these pics.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Thx kay: 


1 pic of Drachenfels (Seven Mountains) near Cologne/Bonn 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jmbgermany/2107018970/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## butel

spectacular picture!


----------



## Coccoloba

lol Looks like the silhouette of a nipple. Nice Pic


----------



## Bob!

*Hanover, Lower Saxony / Hannover, Niedersachsen*

The bombed Aegidienkirche in the foreground, the New City Hall in the background:


----------



## Isek

Everybody loves Berlin!


----------



## Coccoloba

:drool:


----------



## miau

Isek said:


> Everybody loves Berlin!


indeed  *The "everybody loves Berlin" thread*


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hannover (Niedersachsen): Aegidienkirche*



Bob! said:


> The bombed Aegidienkirche in the foreground, the New City Hall in the background:


Here the ruin.
The church had been destroyed 1943, today a memorial for the victims of war and violence.









http://outdoors.webshots.com/photo/1377003745057527756WigluC









by Wolfgang Weniger http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/454415









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Aegidienkirche_Hannover_IMG_2560.jpg&filetimestamp=20090208215223


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hannover (Niedersachsen): die unzerstörte Aegidienkirche*

The undestroyed Aegidienkirche, late Gothic (1347 ff.) with a Baroque tower (1703-11). The interior had been transformed by Georg Ludwig Friedrich Laves (1826-28). He used cast iron columns, highly modern at that time.









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Hannover_Aegidienkirche_1875.jpg&filetimestamp=20091003223414









http://www.stadthistorie.info/vergleich/zentrum/aegidienkirche/index.htm









http://www.stadthistorie.info/vergleich/zentrum/aegidienkirche/index.htm


----------



## miau

autumn tricolor in Berlin









http://www.heise.de/imagine/De8OAOUwhN80RJ84L4LozryEXbg/gallery/Herbst-in-Berlin-dreifarbig.jpg


----------



## mlaud

Berlin Alexanderplatz


http://bgui.de/2010/08/23/alex-blau/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hannover (Niedersachsen): Palais Wangenheim, Bibliothekspavillon, Villa Rosa*

Another three buildings designed by Georg Laves:

The library pavilion in Hannover-Herrenhausen (1817-20)









http://www.stadthistorie.info/rundgang/2/Königliches%20Herrenhausen


Wangenheim Palace (1829-32)









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Wangenheim_Palais.jpg

Villa Rosa (1830)









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Villa_Rosa_Hannover.jpg&filetimestamp=20100929051500


----------



## Jobaneu

*Westhofen (Rheinland-Pfalz, Rheinhessen)*

The wine village Westhofen









http://www.weinartland.de/

Wormser Straße 









by Achim Wolff AchWo http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/482544

Market place









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Markt_1_Westhofen.JPG


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hörnum (Sylt, Schleswig-Holstein): Leuchtturm*

The lighthouse of Hörnum on the island Sylt (and a stump, painted in red and white as "crocodile").









by Lillemor http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1041331


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hamburg: Hafen mit dem Michel*

Hamburg harbour and the "Michel", the tower of St. Michaelis' Church, the late Baroque main Protestant church of the city, architect Ernst Georg Sonnin, 1777-86, 132 m high.









by Hamburg Hafen http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1611284


----------



## Jobaneu

*Frankfurt (Hessen): Westhafen mit Heizkraftwerk*

Frankfurt's West Harbour with modern office buildings and the heating and power plant West.









by Wolfgang Weniger http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/454415


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hamburg: Hafen City*

New office buildings in the Hamburg Hafen City









by JHa http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1546746


----------



## mubarak

i like germany


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Museumsinsel*

The Museumsinsel with the Bodemuseum on the right









http://www.welt.de/regionales/berlin/article979690/Berlins_Museumsinsel.html


----------



## sesteda

great job keep on


----------



## aljuarez

What's the other building on the left in Museuminsel photo? The one with the big garden out front?


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Altes Museum*



aljuarez said:


> What's the other building on the left in Museuminsel photo? The one with the big garden out front?


The first and oldest museum on the island, Schinkel's "Altes Museum" (Old Museum), 1825-28, an icon of Germany's Neoclassical architecture.









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Berlin_Altes_Museum_Friedrich_Thiele_1830.jpg&filetimestamp=20060113232112









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Berlin,_Mitte,_Museumsinsel,_Altes_Museum_01.jpg&filetimestamp=20100704134859

The central pantheonlike hall









by Bernd Basedow http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/35126


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Dom, Zeughaus, Altes Museum*

The Berlin cathedral, above the Zeughaus and on the right side, the Altes Museum.









by Abracadabra http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1552739

The open staircase of the museum in a drawing by Schinkel himself (1829)









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Altes_Museum_Treppe_Schinkel.jpg&filetimestamp=20080304125034

Through the columns you can see a part of the "Hofgarten" and of Schlüter's Berlin City Palace, which shall be reconstructed during the following years.

If we get our money back from Greece, Ireland and so on....


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hummelshain (Thüringen): Jagdschloss*

At the beginning of his career, Ernst von Ihne (1848-1917) orientated his designs on examples of Dutch and German Renaissance Architecture (Heidelberg Palace for example).

Such a building is Hummelshain Palace, a hunting lodge for the duke of Saxony-Altenburg, planned together with Paul Stegmüller, 1880-85.









by Jürgen Gräfe http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/420042









by Helga Blüher http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/447525









by Squisher http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1302061


----------



## Skrapebook

^^

Stunning! :cheers:


----------



## Linguine

^^


awesome photos.....:cheers:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Kronberg (Hessen, Taunus): Schloss Friedrichshof, heute Schlosshotel Kronberg*

Another example of Ernst von Ihne's Neorenaissance buildings is Friedrichshof Palace, designed and built (1889-94) for the widow of Emperor Friedrich III., the mother of Wilhelm II. and daughter of Queen Victoria, Princess Royal Victoria Adelaide ("Kaiserin Friedrich").

She lived here until her death 1901.
The palace is now a luxury hotel and golf resort.

The building shows a mixture of German Renaissance and Tudor Gothic elements.

The entrance front









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Schlosshotel-kronberg002.jpg&filetimestamp=20070719085515

The garden side









http://www.wehrbauten.de/thread.php?threadid=903

The entrance hall









by EConcierge http://www.flickr.com/photos/econcierge/


----------



## Skrapebook

A DEFINITE FACT:

GERMANY IS CRAMMED WITH MAGNIFICENT CITIES, CASTLES AND ARCHITECTURE! 
ALL OVER AND ABSOLUTELY EVERYWHERE! 

:eek2:


----------



## Angsthase

Ich möchte um mehr Fotos aus München bitten :master:


----------



## Kaufmann

Watercastle in Dortmund





http://www.fotocommunity.com/search?q=Dellwig


----------



## Tiaren

Winter in *Berlin*:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kubse/5228800486/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## GerardInMTL

> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8f/Hamburg.Jenischhaus.wmt.jpg


Hi, I am doing a research project at school about the Jenisch Haus and I would like to know what is the main material on the exterior.

Thanks!


----------



## Letniczka

GerardInMTL said:


> Hi, I am doing a research project at school about the Jenisch Haus and I would like to know what is the main material on the exterior.Thanks!


Did you try to contact the Jenisch Park Society already? 
http://www.jenischparkverein.de
[email protected]


----------



## Jobaneu

GerardInMTL said:


> Hi, I am doing a research project at school about the Jenisch Haus and I would like to know what is the main material on the exterior.
> 
> Thanks!


The Jenischhaus is a brick building, covered with plaster.

The mortar joints are only pushed in the plaster layer.

They don't reflect the brickstones behind the plaster.


----------



## Tiaren

*Hamburg Christmasmarket*:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/heikoj/4167060900/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## GerardInMTL

Jobaneu said:


> The Jenischhaus is a brick building, covered with plaster.
> 
> The mortar joints are only pushed in the plaster layer.
> 
> They don't reflect the brickstones behind the plaster.


Thank you!


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hamburg-Altona: Die Palmaille*

The main boulevard of Altona, until 1864 under the reign of Danish kings, who were also Dukes of Holstein, is the "Palmaille".
Altona belonged to Holstein.
With 24000 citizens (1803) Altona was the most important city under Danish reign after the capital Copenhagen.
Today the city is a district of Hamburg.

Because Altona was Danish, the Danish Neoclassical court architect Christian Frederik Hansen (1756-1845) planned the noble houses along this street from 1785 until 1825.

Altona and the Palmaille, ca. 1850, when it was yet a Danish harbour.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b6/Blick_über_Altona_1850_Stich.jpg

Some Hansen houses on the Palmaille south side.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/14/Palmaille_Südseite.jpg









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Filealmaille_Hamburg.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hamburg-Nienstedten: Landhaus Godeffroy*

Christian Frederik Hansen was the architect of the Godeffroy Mansion, 1789-92.









by a.n.other http://www.panoramio.com/user/1102635?with_photo_id=6004529









http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:IMG_3707_Kopie.jpg

The backside 









ca. 1880 http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Landhaus_Godeffroy_B_alt.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hamburg-Blankenese: Das Goßler Haus*

Another villa by Christian Frederik Hansen, the Goßler Mansion, 1794.









http://www.staedte-fotos.de/name/einzelbild/number/8266/kategorie/Deutschland~Hamburg~Hamburg.html









by olaf-eidelstedt http://www.panoramio.com/user/1096869?with_photo_id=10867595


----------



## Jobaneu

*Rellingen (Schleswig-Holstein): Protestantische Kirche*

The Protestant church of Rellingen, tower ca. 1160, its helmet by Jacob Bläser 1702/03, octagon by Cay Dose, 1754-56.









by T. Geldner http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/934394









http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rellingen









by boris in hong kong http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Skrapebook

Tiaren said:


> *Hamburg Christmasmarket*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/heikoj/4167060900/sizes/o/in/photostream/


WUNDERSHÖN!!!!!!!

:eek2:


----------



## Linguine

Jobaneu said:


> Another villa by Christian Frederik Hansen, the Goßler Mansion, 1794.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.staedte-fotos.de/name/einzelbild/number/8266/kategorie/Deutschland~Hamburg~Hamburg.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by olaf-eidelstedt http://www.panoramio.com/user/1096869?with_photo_id=10867595



beautiful pics....


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hamburg: Der Schanzenturm im Schanzenpark*

Formerly Europe's biggest water tower (58 m high, diameter 32 m), 1907-10, architect Wilhelm Schwarz, now a hotel (modification 2005-07), the "Schanzenturm" in the "Schanzenpark".









by Knoofy http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1004783









http://hotels.about.com/od/germany/ig/Moevenpick-Hamburg/Watertower-Dusk.htm









http://www.patrizia.ag/presse/bildarchiv/fotos_objekte/geschaeftsfeld_projektentwicklung.html


----------



## miau

*Couple at the annual Wave Gothic Treffen in Leipzig*









http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_midlvH3a1KI/S_lMdnAJWSI/AAAAAAAAAFs/NZBPYWMaNkQ/s1600/CIMG9437.JPG


----------



## Geoce

Jobaneu said:


> Formerly Europe's biggest water tower (58 m high, diameter 32 m), 1907-10, architect Wilhelm Schwarz, now a hotel (modification 2005-07), the "Schanzenturm" in the "Schanzenpark".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Knoofy http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1004783
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hotels.about.com/od/germany/ig/Moevenpick-Hamburg/Watertower-Dusk.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.patrizia.ag/presse/bildarchiv/fotos_objekte/geschaeftsfeld_projektentwicklung.html



Nice.


----------



## thun

You don't have to be ashamed. You can admit that you are the woman on the left...


----------



## miau

I dont have black hair


----------



## Jobaneu

*Nürnberg (Bayern, Franken): Bartkauz im Zoo*



miau said:


> Couple at the annual Wave Gothic Treffen in Leipzig


Another strange owl









by Ute Rummel http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1008425


----------



## Jobaneu

*Nürnberg (Bayern, Franken): Zoo, Haupteingang*

The main entrance of the Nuremberg zoo, sculptor Philipp Kittler (1861-1944), 1939.









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Tiergarten_Nuernberg_Eingang.jpg&filetimestamp=20080407151635









by Artur Lutz http://www.panoramio.com/user/108554?with_photo_id=21741778


----------



## butel

Tiaren said:


> *Hamburg Christmasmarket*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/heikoj/4167060900/sizes/o/in/photostream/


wonderful !!!


----------



## Valedora

butel said:


> wonderful !!!


No words


----------



## Skrapebook

That "Schanzenturm" former water tower hotel in Hamburg is just fantastic! :cheers:


----------



## Karasek

Tangermünde, a medieval town in the Altmark region, the cradle of Brandenburg.









Source









Source


















Source


----------



## Coccoloba

Wonderful shots! Thanks guys!


----------



## Jobaneu

*München (Bayern): Schloss Fürstenried*

Joseph Effner, court architect of the Bavarian Prince Elector Max Emmanuel, built for his prince a small version of Nymphenburg Palace, Fürstenried Palace, a hunting lodge near Munich (1715-17).

The cour d'honneur









by Horst Hoffarth http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/921016

The garden side









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Schloss_Fuerstenried_Muenchen-2.jpg&filetimestamp=20060909140715

Here a panoramic view of the "real thing": the cour d'honneur of the huge Nymphenburg Palace









by Erika Schneider http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/940344


----------



## erbse

Great job people! Keep going!



Geoce said:


> Nice.


Yeah, it sure is. *But people, please stop this utterly futile quoting of photo posts! :rant: That's friggin' annoying, ja.*


----------



## Karasek

Gelbensande, summer residence and hunting castle of Frederick Francis III, Grand Duke of Mecklenburg. The house was built in English cottage style with Russian ornaments, since the wife of the duke was a Russian Romanov princess. The dukes of Mecklenburg, also called the Obotrites, were of Slavic descent and thus a good match for Slavic noble houses in Eastern and Southeastern Europe.









Source

Windmill near Gelbensande:









Source


----------



## Jobaneu

*Papenburg (Niedersachsen): Die Meyer Werft*

This shipyard can build huge cruise liners in its halls and does it very successfully.









http://www.pressebox.de/attachments/details/235837

Here the "Disney Dream" on her building site in the biggest covered drydock of the world. The hall is 75 m high, 504 m long and 125 m wide.










http://kreuzfahrt-zeitung.de/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/Disney-Dream.jpg

The ship (340 m long) was launched this year on October 30th.









http://www.rp-online.de/reise/news/So-sieht-die-Disney-Dream-aus_bid_49806.html


----------



## Tiaren

Wow, that's a gorgeous picture!


----------



## Karasek

Branitz Park, the second park created by count Pückler-Muskau, after he sold Muskau Park.

The castle:










Forge:










Tomb of count Pückler, a water pyramid:









source


----------



## Skrapebook

Jobaneu said:


> The eastern Erzgebirge the so called "Sachsische Schweiz"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Pauschaltourist http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1479403





Coccoloba said:


> It seems a very Asian landscape ... How much diversity in Germany! ^^
> Thanks for sharing :cheers:


A very Aslan landscape! :cheers:
Germany is Narnia baby! :banana:


----------



## Karasek

Some more pics of Saxon Switzerland.









source









source









source









source


----------



## miau

On the last picture you see the Bastei, one of my favorite places in Saxony.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Würzburg (Bayern, Franken): das Rosenbachpalais und das Greiffenclau-Tor der Würzburger Residenz*

The Rosenbach Palace, 1699, by the Italian architect Antonio Petrini.









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Staatlicher_Hofkeller_Würzburg_-_Gebäude.JPG

The Greiffenclau Gate of the Würzburg Residence by Balthasar Neumann (the pillars) and Johann Georg Oegg, a Tyrolian forger, 1748-52, who designed and made the ornamental iron grilles, sculptures by Johann Peter Wagner, 1767.

The gate is connecting the northern wing of the Residence with the Rosenbach Palace (on the right).

You are looking through the gate to the wide "Residenzplatz", the huge outer cour d'honneur of the Residence.









by Vera Böhm http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/532532

Johann Georg Oegg, one of the best forgers ever, also created the great grille of the Residence in collaboration with Neumann and Lukas von Hildebrandt, the famous Vienna architect (Belvedere Palace). The grille closed the inner cour d'honneur, you can see it on this etching from 1757.









http://www.residenz-wuerzburg.de/deutsch/residenz/zeittafel.htm

It was his master piece, demolished and scrapped 1821, because the Neoclassical "Zeitgeist" was disgusted by its Rococo ornaments.
Unbelievable, but true.

Johann Georg Oegg (1703 - 82, he died in Würzburg) forged in Austria the grilles of the Belvedere Palace in Vienna and Prince Eugen's palace in Schlosshof on the March as well. Perhaps you have already seen them.
Since 1733 he worked here in Würzburg for the prince bishops.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Wien (Österreich): Oberes Belvedere, Ehrenhofgitter*

To commemorate Johann Georg Oegg, this ingenious craftsman, here his entrance grille of the Upper Belvedere in Vienna, by him and Lukas von Hildebrandt.









by bebing104 http://community.webshots.com/user/bebing104/profile









by txllxt http://www.panoramio.com/user/2011723?with_photo_id=23986987


----------



## Jobaneu

*Würzburg (Bayern, Franken): Frankonia-Brunnen*

Perhaps their bad conscience inspired the Würzburg citizens to commission the Fanconia Fountain to substitute the scrapped grille.
In fact a beautiful neo-Baroque fountain, but for me mainly a sad recall of what is lost.
The fountain was created by the sculptor Ferdinand von Miller the Younger, 1894.


















both pics from http://www.rostseite.de/wuerzburg_2.htm

The sculptures which you can see under the allegory of "Franconia" on the fountain's top depict the medieval poet Walther von der Vogelweide ( ca. 1170-ca. 1230 left) and the late-Gothic sculptor Tilman Riemenschneider ( 1460-1531), both living in Würzburg.


----------



## ajaaronjoe

^^ Gorgeous landscape


----------



## Jobaneu

*Würzburg (Bayern, Franken): Lusamsgärtchen*

The "Lusamsgärtlein", a small garden within the late Romanesque cloister of the Neumünster Collegiate.









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Wuerzburg-PIC00065.JPG?uselang=de

In the garden, the memorial tomb of Walther von der Vogelweide (ca. 1170-ca. 1230). You can see, he is not forgotten.









http://www.moggadodde.de/2009/04/22/kulturalarm/

Mostly women present him with flowers, perhaps because of this slightly erotic, very romantic poem of him. I'm unable to translate it.
You have to learn our language to understand the lines 

Unter der Linde

Unter der Linde
Auf der Heide,
Wo ich mit ihm zusammensaß,
Da mögt ihr finden,
Ach, wohl beide
Zerknickt die Blumen und das Gras.
Vor dem Walde in dem Thal
Tandaradei!
Sang gar schön die Nachtigall.

Als ich gegangen
Kam zur Aue,
Da fand ich meinen Liebsten schon.
Da ward ich empfangen,
Heil'ge Fraue!
Daß ich noch selig bin davon.
Küßt' er mich? - ach, tausendfach
Tandaradei!
Seht, wie rot mein Mund danach.

Da hatte mein Lieber
Uns gemachet
Ein Bett von Blumen mancherlei,
Daß mancher drüber
Herzlich lachet,
Zieht etwa er des Wegs vorbei.
An den Rosen er wohl mag
Tandaradei!
Merken, wo das Haupt mir lag.

Daß er mich herzte,
Wüßt' es einer,
Behüte Gott, wie schämt' ich mich!
Wie er da scherzte,
Keiner, keiner
Erfahre das, als er und ich
Und ein kleines Vögelein,
Tandaradei!
Das mag wohl verschwiegen sein.

The poem is very famous in Germany.

Here Walther von der Vogelweide in the Codex Manesse (written and painted ca. 1300 for a Zürich patrician, today in the Heidelberg University Library).









http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fil:Codex_Manesse_Walther_von_der_Vogelweide.jpg

PS

Here I've found a translation by Thomas Lovell Beddoes

Tandaradei

Under the lime-tree, on the daisied ground,
Two that I know of made their bed;
There you may see, heaped and scattered round,
Grass and blossoms, broken and shed,
All in a thicket down in the dale;
--Tandaradei -- 
Sweetly sang the nightingale.

Ere I set foot in the meadow, already
Some one was waiting for somebody;
There was a meeting -- O gracious Lady!
There is no pleasure again for me.
Thousands of kisses there he took,
-- Tandaradei -- 
See my lips, how red they look!

Leaf and blossom he had pulled and piled
For a couch, a green one, soft and high;
And many a one hath gazed and smiled,
Passing the bower and pressed grass by;
And the roses crushed hath seen,
-- Tandaradei -- 
Where I laid my head between.

In this love passage, if any one had been there,
How sad and shamed should I be!
But what were we a doing alone among the green there,
No soul shall ever know except my love and me,
And the little nightingale.
-- Tandaradei -- 
She, I think, will tell no tale.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Würzburg (Bayern, Franken): die Neumünsterstiftskirche*

The Neumünster collegiate church, a building of the architect Josef Greising (dome, nave, inner architecture) 1712-16, inner decoration (stucco work and frescoes) by Johann Baptist and Dominikus Zimmermann.

Neumünster Collegiate is the domed church left, right Würzburg's Roamnesque cathedral.









http://www.rheinhessen-luftbild.de/data/media/80/P5042842.jpg

The churches facade by Wolfgang Dientzenhofer, 1711-16









http://www.rudis-kunstgeschichten.de/Neumuenster.htm


The Romanesque part of the church (choir and transept)









by Ten Skies/Maria Brückner http://www.flickr.com/photos/ten_skies/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Würzburg (Bayern, Franken): Neumünsterkirche*

The dome









by Ma Angeles  http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikita_07/

The nave









by Ten Skies/Maria Brückner http://www.flickr.com/photos/ten_skies/

The choir, three busts by Tilman Riemenschneider, Louis-XVI. choir stalls (1788).









by berndkru http://www.flickr.com/photos/berndkru/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Würzburg (Bayern, Franken): Neumünsterkirche*

The choir stalls and Riemenschneider's busts









by Ten Skies/Maria Brückner http://www.flickr.com/photos/ten_skies/

The 3 main churches of Würzburg, from left to right: Neumünster Church (Wolfgang Dientzenhofer, Josef Greising), Haug Collegiate Church (Antonio Petrini) and the Neoromanesque facade of the Romanesque Würzburg Cathedral.









by Ten Skies/Maria Brückner http://www.flickr.com/photos/ten_skies/


----------



## Skrapebook

The most beautiful country in the world hands down hände hoch! :cheers:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Werneck (Bayern, Franken): ehemalige fürstbischöfliche Sommerresidenz*

Wrought iron, almost effortlessly mastered it seems: the gate to the cour d'honneur of Werneck Palace, again a product of the collaboration of Johann Georg Oegg and Balthasar Neumann, the palace's architect.









by wolfgang-p http://www.panoramio.com/user/567896?with_photo_id=2765683









http://www.burgen-und-schloesser.net/bayern/schloss-werneck/









by Florian Dittert http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/639514


----------



## Jobaneu

*Werneck (Bayern, Franken): Schloss*

The cour d'honneur behind the grille, 1733-45









http://barockresidenz.de/pageID_7887432.html









by Zwecke http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/419422









http://barockresidenz.de/pageID_7887432.html


----------



## Jobaneu

*Werneck (Bayern, Franken): Schlosskapelle*

The palace chapel, an oval domed hall, stucco work by Antonio Bossi

The chapels tower and entrance









http://barockresidenz.de/pageID_7887432.html









http://barockresidenz.de/pageID_7887432.html


looking back









http://barockresidenz.de/pageID_7887432.html


----------



## erbse

Fantastic Würzburg collection :applause:


I always have ambivalent feelings towards this place. On the one hand, its overall appearance somehow remained or recovered like it used to be. On the other, the whole cityscape is blemished by post war uglieness, simplified facades & reconstructions and strange newly built stuff (keyword: Petrini-Haus at the market square, what a blooper!). It doesn't really seem the city wants to revive its former grandeur. Sad deed.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Werneck (Bayern, Franken): Schlosskapelle, Gartenfront*

The main altar








http://barockresidenz.de/pageID_7887432.html

Details of Antonio Bossi's brilliant stucco work, the same "flaming" ornaments as at the wrought iron gate.









http://barockresidenz.de/pageID_7887432.html

The palace's garden side









http://www.staedte-fotos.de/name/einzelbild/number/17733/kategorie/Bauwerke~Burgen+und+Schl%F6sser~Deutschland.html


----------



## Karasek

Zittauer Gebirge, in the border triangle D/PL/CZ









source









source


----------



## erbse

Stop whining, ja.
I adore all seasons and their changes throughout the year. Couldn't live with an endless summer or winter, how lame would that be?

Germany is one of the best places in the world to enjoy these changes, as they are really noticeable in our climate.


----------



## miau

plus... the seasonal changes are not as extreme as in russia or north america


----------



## Jobaneu

*Köln (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Zoo*



miau said:


> Dealing with winter is part of our culture... for at least 40000 years now


But not for me.

I fear, I won't even survive the next forty thousand years, if it becomes colder and colder.

But it will be a great time for penguins in Germany, although this little one in the Cologne zoo looks a bit angry.









by Rainer Benemann http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1431614


----------



## Karasek

*More winter. Freiberg in Saxony:*









source


----------



## Jobaneu

*Homberg/Efze (Hessen): Blick vom Kirchturm zum Rathaus*

View from the church tower to the town hall, today, the fourth sunday of advent.









by Jörg Zank http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/754377


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Jobaneu said:


> after the war 1946, absolutely restorable, but demolished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://blog.circulus.de/2007/01/altes-rathaus-stein-auf-stein.html


WHY??? The tower wasn't even hit by one bomb! hno:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Moritzburg (Sachsen): Schloss*

The domes of Moritzburg Palace









by Tino Schlesinger http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/811377


----------



## Jobaneu

Dr.Seltsam said:


> WHY??? The tower wasn't even hit by one bomb! hno:


I believe, post war Germany wanted to forget its history, wanted to be modern, "new", by all means.

Our whole history seemed to be nothing more than a prelude for the terrible III. Reich, unworthy, better to forget everything and begin not only a new chapter, but a new book.

I can't find a more convincing explanation for so much destruction AFTER the destruction.


----------



## miau

Jobaneu said:


> I believe, post war Germany wanted to forget its history, wanted to be modern, "new", by all means.
> 
> *Our whole history seemed to be nothing more than a prelude for the terrible III. Reich, unworthy, better to forget everything and begin not only a new chapter, but a new book.*
> 
> I can't find a more convincing explanation for so much destruction AFTER the destruction.


I guess that's exactly what was in the minds of that generation. What a shame, so many things lost by leftist ideology.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Schorndorf (Baden-Württemberg, Württemberg): Weihnachtsmarkt*

Christmas market on the market place of Schorndorf









by Rolf Sontag http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/424085


----------



## Jobaneu

*Cuxhaven (Schleswig-Holstein): Weihnachtsmarkt vor dem Schloss*

In many cities, big and small, you can find during the advent time christmas markets. This one is in front of the Cuxhaven Castle.









by Wolfgang-Scholz http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/923070


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berchtesgadener Land (Bayern, Oberbayern): Kapelle bei Berchtesgaden*

A chapel near Berchtesgaden 









by Christian Bothner http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/536708


----------



## Jobaneu

*Freudenberg (Nordrhein-Westfalen, Siegerland)*

Peace on earth!

I wish you a peaceful time until Christmas.









by schulz54 http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1159497


----------



## Coccoloba

Beautiful winter :drool:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Somewhere in the Erzgebirge:


source


----------



## butel

beautiful winter pics!

tanks!


----------



## erbse

butel said:


> tanks!


You want tanks? You get some!


Dubious rusting snowbound tank, somewhere in the German pampas.








Oliver Röhler, fotocommunity.de

An US-American WWII Sherman tank, at Kasematte (casemate) 35 - 3 in *Marckolsheim am Rhein*








David Andris, fotocommunity.de

Some winterly chitinous tank. Also to be found in the German pampas. Braving the cold, like most Germans do for millennia already.








Sorin VOICU, fotocommunity.de


Ja, I like Jobaneu's style of presenting stuff here!


----------



## Karasek

*Winter in Celle... almost kitschy*









source


----------



## erbse

Mecklenburg is fully covered with snow these days. 

*Burg Stargard*, snowbound Brick Gothic castle near my hometown Neubrandenburg. It is Germany's northernmost castle on a mountain.








_mine_


----------



## erbse

More snowy Brick Gothic, ja?


*Neubrandenburg* - view towards one of 4 medieval city gates along the wall, called "Stargarder Tor" (Stargard gate, if you leave the city in this direction, you'll reach Burg Stargard after a while.). The big church to the left is called St. Marien, today used for concerts (also called Konzertkirche therefor).








_Taken by me_


----------



## Isek




----------



## Isek




----------



## Karasek

*Brocken Railway, Saxony-Anhalt*









source


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hamburg-Mundsburg: Hammonia Bad*



erbse said:


> Stop whining, ja.


No.

I can't. 

Impossible.

Today, I needed 3 hours (yes, 180 minutes) to drive my car into the garage near my house!

Two meters away from this damn garage, the snow stopped me.
I had to carry away ca. 300 l snow in pails, had to shovel, to strew sand, salt and so on, a THREE HOURS WORK to drive another 2 meters!

And KILLERkidden believes I shall do so for the next forty thousand years because my ancestors did the same.

How could I stop whining, thinking about that?

She is nuts.

AND I SHALL STOP WHINING?!



But..., perhaps, you are right.

After all...I'm a hero!

Yes, at least, finally, I got over the forces of nature, worthy of my ancestors!!

OK, a convalescent one.

My muscles are aching.

But a hero, that's for sure, a winterproof Germanic hero!



The "Hammonia Bad" (architect Carl Feindt), an expessionist brick building, 1926-28, originally swimming baths and a convalescent home, nowadays a medical centre. 









http://de.academic.ru/dic.nsf/dewiki/982126


The main entrance (yes, the "English Theatre" is today in the buildung too).









http://de.academic.ru/dic.nsf/dewiki/982126

The entrance lobby









by Werner Sperl http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/535970


----------



## Jobaneu

*Straßenverhältnisse, die Kehrseite des "schönen Winters"*

The highway A 10 in these days (near Mühlenbeck, Brandenburg). On all highways it's the same.









http://www.mt-online.de/weltnews/politik/nachrichten_aktuell/4042229_Wetter_Verkehr_Luftverkehr.html

A street in Freiburg (Baden-Württemberg, Breisgau), same situation here, in front of my garage in the street where I live.









by FWnetz http://www.flickr.com/photos/fwnetz/

Everywhere the same, a street in Neuburg an der Donau (Bayern)









http://blog.fomatt.com/


----------



## Isek

A2 Dortmund - Magdeburg - between AS Bad Eilsen and AS Helmstedt


----------



## Antomnus

I've been watching this thread (and forum) for a while but figured it was time to register and share. I grew up in the middle of the US but have wanted to live in Germany since I was a little kid. I got the chance in college when I studied at the Hochschule Mannheim but I definitely don't feel like I got to live there long enough. I'll be back someday 

Wasserturm - Mannheim









Berliner Dom - Berlin









Neue Synagoge - Berlin


----------



## Karasek

*Winter in Wernesgrün, home of Wernesgrüner beer*









source


----------



## Tiaren

Herzlich Willkommen Antomnus!


----------



## Jobaneu

*Winter am Bodensee*



Tiaren said:


> Herzlich Willkommen Antomnus!


Dito.

Waiting on springtime: a boat on the Lake Constance near Constance









by Horst Fischer http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/440953


----------



## thun

Winter is as good as (or even better than) summer. You just have to make the best out of it.
Whining about the weather should only be allowed to farmers imo.


----------



## miau

erbse said:


> Mecklenburg is fully covered with snow these days.
> 
> *Burg Stargard*, snowbound Brick Gothic castle near my hometown Neubrandenburg. It is Germany's northernmost castle on a mountain.


what mountain?


----------



## erbse

It's called Hubbeldiwubbeldiduberg. It's huge.



Wiki said:


> The famous places: Germany’s most northern castle on a mountain, the local museum in the castle, the historic city centre with the footpath over the seven mountains, ...


----------



## Isek

The


----------



## Isek

massive


----------



## Isek

city


----------



## Isek

of Berlin


----------



## erbse

*Sources, ja!*


----------



## Pfeuffer

beautiful pics


----------



## Jobaneu

*Duisburg-Ruhrort (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Haus Ruhrort*

The Haus Ruhrort is another example of "brick expressionism", 1922-24, architect Heinrich Brecken.

It was the headquarter of the Rheinische Stahlwerke, a steel trust.









by Thorsten Schwafferts http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1293244


----------



## Jobaneu

*Annaberg-Buchholz (Sachsen, Erzgebirge): St. Annenkirche*

The paintings of the Bergaltar (behind the reliefs) show mining scenes



























Source of all pics http://www.krumhermersdorf.de/literatur/urkunden/hesse_1521.htm


----------



## mornt

Love Germany


----------



## erbse

Gorgeous stuff, Leute!



Jobaneu said:


> http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/2360/anna031hx3.jpg
> wonderful pic by Karasek, the same Karasek?, more pics, equally good here http://www.architekturforum.net/viewtopic.php?p=44495&sid=8104a77d511e80c4c6b59148751dc950


Ja, it's the same Karasek who's posting here. Good guy.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Somewhere in the Black Forest:


source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Black Forest:


source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

View to the "Kaiserstuhl", which is famous for its wine:


source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

View from the "Königstuhl" over Heidelberg and the Upper Rhine Plain:


source


----------



## Jobaneu

*Kaiserstuhl (Baden-Württemberg, Baden)*

Great Schwarzwald-pics and a great banner ^^, a real national uplifting for every true patriot, this monumental Bratwurst Tower.

Hans Wurst for President!

Kaiserstuhl vineyards in the winter









by Martin Lickert http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/432934

and September 2010









by ELEIRBAG http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1231812

Bickensohl, a village in the Kaiserstuhl region, where I drank the best Kaiserstuhl wine I've ever tasted, years ago.









http://www.freiburg-schwarzwald.de/vogtsburg.htm


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bickensohl (Baden-Württemberg, Kaiserstuhl): Weingut*

The vineyard Hauser-Bühler (Villa Trautwein, 1909) in Bickensohl









by Benjamin Bohn http://www.badische-zeitung.de/vogtsburg/haus-des-weinguts-hauser-buehler-wird-100-jahre-alt--16660460.html


----------



## erbse

Phenomenally geil! :applause:




Dr.Seltsam said:


> One more picture of the Kaiserstuhl. This time in the summer:
> 
> 
> source
> 
> By the way, andywon from flickr is a really good photographer! Check out his other pictures, too!


----------



## Jobaneu

*Funnix (Niedersachsen, Ostfriesland): St. Florian*

The humble brick church of an East Frisian village: St. Florian in Funnix, ca. 1320, tower 13th century.









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:ChurchFunnix.jpg&filetimestamp=20090531074738

The interior: pulpit 1660 by the sculptor Jacob Cröpelin, organ 1760-62









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei1000634Fkirche03.JPG&filetimestamp=20070701084241

The winged altar of St. Florian, ca. 1480, not a highest ranking masterpiece, but the expression of a quite naive strong belief of simple peasant men and women, who prayed in this church.
The left wing is telling us the story of Jesus' childhood, from the Annunciation by the angel to Mary and Nativity until the Flight to Egypt on an ass.









by blind mice http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1518721

Merry Christmas!


----------



## ajaaronjoe

Is Germany still as a christian country or ... ?


----------



## Grunnen

^^ Germany is a rather irreligious country nowadays. But considering the people who are still religious, the religion most people identify with, and things like the background of many charities or the existence of the _Kirchensteuer_, I think you can still classify Germany as a Christian country.


----------



## Jobaneu

ajaaronjoe said:


> Is Germany still as a christian country or ... ?


Most people in Germany are still members of a church (roughly 1/3 Catholic, 1/3 Protestant, 1/3 is not member of a church).

The influence of churches (Protestants and Catholic) is fading rapidly as everywhere else in Western and Central Europe, the influence of Islam albeit not great yet is increasing, because the number of Muslims under those, who are religious in a meaningful sense for their conduct is increasing dramatically.

Really religious in a meaningful sense are perhaps 15 or 20 % of the population here.

I think, among true believers, Muslims will be the majority in perhaps 20 or 30 years.

Considering this development, you might say, that the influence of religion on our society will increase again, because the number of "true believers" is growing slowly (mostly out of democraphic reasons). 
But these are now Muslims, not Christians.

Everywhere on earth, religious people have twice the number of children than secular one on average.
You might see here the "evolutionary advantage" of religion.

The average secular or not very pious German family has ca. 1,1 child per woman.

The pious families have ca. 2.4 children (roughly, I don't know the exact number at the moment regardless of the religion to which they belong - Christians, Muslims, Jews etc. - but the percentage of Muslim families among the religious ones is growing, the percentage of religious Christian families is fading).

These different numbers will change the religious structure, the cultural atmosphere in our country deeply over time.

That does not mean, that Germany becomes an Islamic country soon (the next 50-100 years), but it means, that the influence of the Islam becomes soon (20-30 years) as strong as the influence of the Christian religion here.

How this will change our society, our culture, we all don't know.

It will change it deeply.
That's for sure.

You can see it already in many German cities: mosques are built, churches closed.

An important cultural shift is going on.


----------



## BG_PATRIOT

Beautiful country :cheers:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bad Urach-Seeburg (Baden-Württemberg, Schwäbische Alb): Gasthaus "Schlössle"*

An inn in Bad Urach-Seeburg this afternoon (built ca. 1900)









by K.-H. Schulz http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1451353


----------



## Jobaneu

*Ostallgäu (Bayern): Ebereschenbeeren*

Frosted mountain ash berries, birds like to eat them during these hard days.









by Jürgen Cramer http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1160792


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dessau-Rosslau (Sachsen-Anhalt): Wasserburg Rosslau*

Remembering the springtime: Rosslau Castle (14th century) with dandelion









by Matthias Kryszon 55 http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1459909


----------



## Jobaneu

*Weißenhorn (Bayern, Schwaben): Der Diebsturm*

A tower of the old city wall of Weißenhorn, called "Diebsturm" (Thieves' Tower, because the city's dungeon was therein, 1470-1500)









by Michael Vogt http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1076624


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Nice banner today!!!

One more:

source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Ulm Minster:


source


----------



## Jobaneu

*Ratzeburg (Schleswig-Holstein): Dom*

A formidable example of brick Romanesque architecture, the Ratzeburg Cathedral (1160-1220), here above the frozen Lake Ratzeburg









by Daniela Winge http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1420270









by Weit.Blick http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1039219

The interior looking east









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Ratzeburg_Cathedral_Interior.jpg?uselang=de


----------



## Jobaneu

*Ratzeburg (Schleswig-Holstein): Dom*

The choir









by Roland Scheibner http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/757321

The main altar by the Lübeck sculptor Hermen Rode (ca. 1490)









by FotoMattin http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotomattin/

looking west









by FotoMattin http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotomattin/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Lenggries (Bayern): Der Brauneck*

A mountain (the "Brauneck", 1555 m) near Lenggries









by Wolfg. Müller http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1288981


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dörlinbach (Baden-Württemberg, Schwarzwald)*

The village Dörlinbach in the Black Forest









by Ralf Heidler http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1620437


----------



## erbse

^ You can't link fotocommunity photos directly, you have to upload them somewhere (www.tinypic.com for example).


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Berlin Cathedral (Dom):


source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

New Town Hall in Munich:


source


----------



## Jobaneu

*Potsdam-Babelsberg (Brandenburg): Filmpark Babelsberg*

A reused film set in the "Filmpark Babelsberg" (a theme park): an oriental pavilion for the film "Der kleine Muck" (the adaptation of a literary fairy tale of the Romantic poet Wilhelm Hauff).









by Ch.-M. Graewer http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/32304


----------



## Jobaneu

*Cottbus (Brandenburg): Löwe im Park von Schloss Branitz*



erbse said:


> ^ You can't link fotocommunity photos directly, you have to upload them somewhere (www.tinypic.com for example).


Thanks.
Apparently I was blinded.

A bronze lion in the park of Branitz Castle









by Foto-Nomade http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1357400


----------



## Jobaneu

*Köln-Sülz (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Winter*

Winter in Köln-Sülz, a Cologne suburb









by Günter Walther http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/931533


----------



## Jobaneu

*Weißenhorn (Bayern, Schwaben): das Untere Tor und das Obere Tor*

The Lower Gate of Weißenhorn, 1470









by Sylvia Schulz http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/425781

The Upper Gate, 1470









http://www.rostseite.de/weissenhorn.htm


----------



## Dovry

Is there any photo from Kiel and Saarbrücken?

Danke!


----------



## erbse

^ Nein. Now please go and do some biking, instead of spamming the forums with all your annoying reincarnations. :|


*Meisenheim*, Rhineland-Palatinate. A typical town of that range (around 3000 people) in the southwestern part of Germany.








Source: Johnny Chicago at Wiki


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

View over Heidelberg:


source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

View over Heidelberg Castle:


source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

View over the Neckartal from "Bergfeste Dilsberg":


source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Bergfeste Dilsberg (part of the fortification of the "Electoral Palatinate"):


source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Burg Hornberg in Neckarzimmern:


source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Weinheim:


source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Speyer Cathedral:


source


----------



## Kampflamm

Charlottenburg Palace:









http://www.daylife.com/photo/0aqF73k9HV2qX?q=berlin


----------



## manba

Germany, always beautiful. Interesting pictures....


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

View from Burg Windeck to Wachenburg:


source


----------



## Kampflamm

Schwerin Castle:


----------



## Kampflamm

Royal Residence and Theatinerkirche, Munich:


----------



## Stunnersight

Jobaneu said:


> The humble brick church of an East Frisian village: St. Florian in Funnix, ca. 1320, tower 13th century.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:ChurchFunnix.jpg&filetimestamp=20090531074738
> 
> The interior: pulpit 1660 by the sculptor Jacob Cröpelin, organ 1760-62
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei1000634Fkirche03.JPG&filetimestamp=20070701084241
> 
> The winged altar of St. Florian, ca. 1480, not a highest ranking masterpiece, but the expression of a quite naive strong belief of simple peasant men and women, who prayed in this church.
> The left wing is telling us the story of Jesus' childhood, from the Annunciation by the angel to Mary and Nativity until the Flight to Egypt on an ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by blind mice http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1518721
> 
> Merry Christmas!


That Frisian church is both humble on the outside and unhumble on the inside. Cool.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hamburg: Treibeis auf der Elbe*



Stunnersight said:


> That Frisian church is both humble on the outside and unhumble on the inside. Cool.


You are right, but the unhumble furnishings represent the "savings" of centuries, whereas the architecture is quite simple: naked walls, shelved ceiling, a simple rectangular space.

Drift ice on the Elbe, on the right the "Elbphilharmonie" under construction, Hamburg's new landmark.









by Holger X. http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/499330


----------



## Skrapebook

^^

MEIN GOTT! :eek2:
This is like the icing on the huge, gorgeous and delicious cake called DEUTSCHLAND! :banana:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Winter in Werdorf (Hessen)*

The old Hesse village Werdorf in these days









by behm foto http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/789024


----------



## Jobaneu

*Zabeltitz (Sachsen): Schwarze Katze auf weißem Schnee*

Where are the mice?

Black cat on white snow in front of the stables (ca. 1590) of Zabeltitz Castle.
In the background the late Baroque castle, smaller than its older stable block.









by ps http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/914781


----------



## Jobaneu

*Zabeltitz (Sachsen): Schloss des Grafen Wackerbarth*

Zabeltitz Castle, 1728-30 by the Dresden architect Johann Christoph Knöffel for Count Wackerbarth, powerful minister of the Saxon Prince Elector and King of Poland August I. (Augustus I. the Strong, as Polish king Augustus II.).









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Dateialais_Zabeltitz.JPG&filetimestamp=20080117074241

The garden side









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Spiegelteich_Zabeltitz.jpg&filetimestamp=20090526050100









by Daniel Liebscher http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/577076


----------



## Jobaneu

*Zabeltitz (Sachsen): der Marstall*

The stables, built by the Dresden Renaissance architect Paul Buchner (1588-91) for the old Renaissance castle, which was demolished by Count Wackerbarth to build his new palace.









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Dateialais-Schloss-Zabeltitz.jpg&filetimestamp=20090526051412









http://www.sachsen-bilder.de/web/index.php/dresden/?g2_itemId=1647









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Altes_Schlo%C3%9F_Zabeltitz.JPG&filetimestamp=20080117091439


----------



## itchy

Jobaneu,
Love all things Baroque and your contributions here. I'm curious; do you have any university training in art or architecture?
:cheers1:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

View over Freiburg (Oberau):


source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Martinstor in Freiburg:


source


----------



## Jobaneu

*Heidelberg (Baden-Württemberg, Kurpfalz): Alte Brücke*



itchy said:


> Jobaneu,
> Love all things Baroque and your contributions here. I'm curious; do you have any university training in art or architecture?
> :cheers1:


No, I've studied medicine in Heidelberg, lived for years between Heidelberg and Schwetzingen, spent many summer evenings in the palace's marvellous park there.

In Schwetzingen I learnt to love art/architecture and atmosphere of the aristocratic culture of the 18th century.
For me the culminating point of Europe's aesthetic development: refined, elegant, monumental, luxurious, austere, all qualities expressed in the architecture of this era.

Architecture history is only a hobby, but very intensely administered.

I like it to "contemplate" beautiful buildings.
To me, they have a "mandala"-effect as so the old 18th century bridge of Heidelberg.









by michael renshaw http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1538200


----------



## Isek

Dr.Seltsam said:


> View over Freiburg


If Freiburg would be 6-times the size it has now, it would be the best situated large city of Germany.


----------



## Jobaneu

Isek said:


> If Freiburg would be 6-times the size it has now, it would be the best situated large city of Germany.


And the beautiful landscape around Freiburg would be ruined, the situation wouldn't be good any more.


----------



## Justme

Jobaneu said:


> And the beautiful landscape around Freiburg would be ruined, the situation wouldn't be good any more.


That could be said about any city, and both agreed with, or disagreed with depending on point of view. Does Sydney look any less magnificient that it is a large city now? San Francisco or Rio? They still look stunning despite their size.


----------



## Jobaneu

Justme said:


> Does Sydney look any less magnificient that it is a large city now? San Francisco or Rio? They still look stunning despite their size.


Yes, because you can't build houses onto the sea. The sea stays open space, defines the form of bays and shores, defines the space, which we perceive as beautiful.

Hills and mountains around Freiburg wouldn't be beautiful any more, when they became high density residential areas.

The slums in the hills of Rio, the outskirts of San Fancisco or Sidney are ugly, terribly ugly.


----------



## itchy

Dr.Seltsam said:


> Martinstor in Freiburg:
> 
> 
> source


Interesting; the irregular white surfaces seem to mimic patches of melting snow (analogous in the horizontal, of course).


----------



## erbse

Indeed, it's supposed to symbolize the warmth of the Freiburg people, melting snow, nuclei and everyone's heart.


----------



## Justme

Jobaneu said:


> The slums in the hills of Rio, the outskirts of San Fancisco or Sidney are ugly, terribly ugly.


The last part first here... What has slums got to do with this? Just because some slums are on hills, does not mean all hills become slums. In fact, usually it's quite the opposite. The hilly suburbs often become the more expensive parts of town. Views come at a premium. Ever heard of Nob Hill in San Francisco? One of the most expensive and desirable parts of town. The term has even entered the English language to represent a wealthy person.




Jobaneu said:


> Hills and mountains around Freiburg wouldn't be beautiful any more, when they became high density residential areas.


And regarding that, hilly urban areas are often considered extremely beautiful. The houses around Wellington on the hills are the most photographed parts of the city. The hilly suburbs of San Francisco likewise, and the hilly urban areas of Lisbon is what makes the city so famous and stunning. Lisbon would not be the same if it were a flat city. In fact, hills can so easily make an urban area so much more beautiful and interesting. Having lived myself in extremely hilly cities in the past, I can say that they only add to the city.

So, no. I don't agree with what you say, and history shows that a great deal of the population also wouldn't, if tourist accounts of what makes places like Lisbon, San Francisco and Wellington so attractive and beautiful.


----------



## erbse

Stuttgart Town in Schwabenland is another example of a refined, attractive, beautiful & tourist-accounted place on the hills.


----------



## Justme

erbse said:


> Stuttgart Town in Schwabenland is another example of a refined, attractive, beautiful & tourist-accounted place on the hills.


Good point. I also thought of Stuttgart after posting, when trying to think of a German city built on hills. I have only been to Stuttgart a couple of times, but one thing I was impressed by was the hills. A friend had moved there and he lived on the slope of one of these hills, one of the few times I have seen traditional German inner neighbourhood architecture in a hilly setting, and wow, it worked wonderfully. Downtown Stuttgart, in the valley and ironically, flat, is of little interest to me. I find it somewhat dull, but the hilly neighbourhoods that surround it are really nice.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Freiburg im Breisgau (Baden-Württemberg)*

A terrible vision, the landscape around Freiburg could transform into the typical modern residential pablum.









http://www.freiburg-im-netz.de/luftbild.php









http://de.academic.ru/dic.nsf/dewiki/469129









http://www.freiburg-im-netz.de/luftbild.php


----------



## Justme

^^ So, do you hate all large cities?


----------



## Jobaneu

*Freiburg im Breisgau (Baden-Württemberg, Baden): die Stadt im Jahre 1644*



Justme said:


> ^^ So, do you hate all large cities?


Not in all parts, but most of their settlement areas are much uglier than the former landscape was.

Cities rarely gain beauty if they grow.

I firmly believe that for example German cities were in the year 1800 much more beautiful than 1900 or 2000 and not only because of the air raids during the Second World War.

Growth beyond a certain dimension destroys the aesthetic balance between landscape and architecture.

Aesthetically for me the development could have stopped in the year 1800.

Old cities encircled by their fortifications, clearly divided from the surrounding landscape are exquisitely beautiful, harmoniously embedded into this landscape.

Freiburg 1644 on a Matthäus Merian engraving









http://de.academic.ru/dic.nsf/dewiki/469129


----------



## Justme

^^ Fair enough, as each of us should be able to entertain their own preferences and points of view.

However, I am somewhat perplexed as to why, after reading what you wrote above, you frequent a pro-urban forum that specializes in skyscrapers and highrises.

Wouldn't a NIMBY forum of some sort, or at the very least, a village green newsgroup be more up your street?

I don't believe all urban expansion is beautiful. And I would agree to an earlier statement you wrote here about the extents of Sydney's suburbia being terribly ugly. It is. But that isn't so much a product of urban expansion, but a product of the way it expanded, as well as that the inland hinterland around Sydney is grographically, and natually rather dull, dry and not especially attractive. 

Germany actually does very well on the asthetic front for suburban living. I don't find Berlin's urban expansion any less beautiful than the current extents of Freiburg. 

And sorry, If Germany never allowed their cities to grow beyond their defence walls, they would have but two choices. 1) knock everything down to build skyscrapers to house the population, or 2) Germany would be nothing but a handful of villages and a seriously poor undeveloped nation with no industry.


----------



## Stunnersight

Justme said:


> Good point. I also thought of Stuttgart after posting, when trying to think of a German city built on hills. I have only been to Stuttgart a couple of times, but one thing I was impressed by was the hills. A friend had moved there and he lived on the slope of one of these hills, one of the few times I have seen traditional German inner neighbourhood architecture in a hilly setting, and wow, it worked wonderfully. Downtown Stuttgart, in the valley and ironically, flat, is of little interest to me. I find it somewhat dull, but the hilly neighbourhoods that surround it are really nice.


I think Wuppertal, Soligen and Remscheid are hillbound.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Frankfurt am Main (Hessen): die Zeil*



Justme said:


> However, I am somewhat perplexed as to why, after reading what you wrote above, you frequent a pro-urban forum that specializes in skyscrapers and highrises.


Maybe the forum does.
I do not and feel very comfortable about posting here in this thread.



> Wouldn't a NIMBY forum of some sort, or at the very least, a village green newsgroup be more up your street?


I'm not a missionary, don't feel the urge to preach.



> And sorry, If Germany never allowed their cities to grow beyond their defence walls, they would have but two choices. 1) knock everything down to build skyscrapers to house the population, or 2) Germany would be nothing but a handful of villages and a seriously poor undeveloped nation with no industry.


The necessity to grow beyond the walls is out of question.
Not out of question is the assumption, that growth involves an increase in beauty.

If you compare old city views with the current state, I can't discover any gain in beauty.

Progress does not mean that the world becomes more beautiful.
It becomes often wealthier, surely technically better equipped, but not more beautiful.

The main street of Frankfurt, the Zeil

1793, painting by Johann Ludwig Ernst Morgenstern









http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showpost.php?p=234849&postcount=296


today, same side









by Dougie Young http://www.pbase.com/dyphotono1/profile


----------



## Substructure

> Progress does not mean that the world becomes more beautiful.
> It becomes often wealthier, surely technically better equipped, but not more beautiful.


This indeed is a shocking truth. I would say our architecture has gone exceedingly mental, almost machine like, with square angles and extreme minimalism devoid of beauty as the new norm. Modern architectures carries little emotion because it favors cost efficiency over anything else. Maybe the return of ornament could sooth this a little, but as a whole, yes, cities have turned ugly.
As far as I'm concerned, I'm for a mass greening of urban cores, this is the cheapest way to reintroduce beauty in the dehumanized grayness of cities. Also, even though it may not be the most environmentally friendly way to design a city, I would favor lower densities green neighborhoods over tightly packed rows of tall buildings. Finally, modern architecture can be beautiful if it's not designed for affordability as its first goal. I'd love to see a city with a 50/50 mix of green areas and beautiful, well designed, very modern architecture. Germany paves the way in this regard, with cities like Freiburg (Vauban district) or even Berlin.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Freiburg im Breisgau (Baden-Württemberg): 1944 und 1963*



Substructure said:


> As far as I'm concerned, I'm for a mass greening of urban cores, this is the cheapest way to reintroduce beauty in the dehumanized grayness of cities.


Everything which is able to mask the dull brutal inhumane architecture which flourished during the last five or six decenniums over all in the western world will do, even camouflage nets.

I sometimes ask myself: "Where is Bomber Harris, when he is desperately needed?"

He could do a really good job.

Here, he didn't.

Freiburg, 1944.









http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Luftbild_Freiburg_1944.jpg

Amidst of all this destruction the minster tower.
In my eyes the most beautiful Gothic tower worldwide (116 m, architect Erwin von Steinbach, finished 1330)

Freiburg, 1963, almost the same area









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Luftbild_Freiburg_1963.jpg










http://www.badische-zeitung.de/freiburg-und-strassburg-zwei-tuerme-ein-baumeister--23564512.html?id=23564469

The rebuilding of Freiburg after the war was not so bad.
In comparison to other German cities.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

St. Martin's Church in Landshut:


source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Sankt Martin in der Pfalz:


source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Garnisonkirche St. Martin in Dresden:


source

I love this church!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Also one of my favorite churches, the Marktkirche in Wiesbaden:


source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Again the Marktkirche (Wiesbaden):


source


----------



## Justme

Jobaneu said:


> If you compare old city views with the current state, I can't discover any gain in beauty.
> 
> Progress does not mean that the world becomes more beautiful.
> It becomes often wealthier, surely technically better equipped, but not more beautiful.
> 
> The main street of Frankfurt, the Zeil
> 
> 1793, painting by Johann Ludwig Ernst Morgenstern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showpost.php?p=234849&postcount=296
> 
> 
> today, same side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Dougie Young http://www.pbase.com/dyphotono1/profile


That is a pointless comparison because the change was forced upon by the destruction of WWII and the poor quality of buildings that rose afterwards. Hell, downtown Sydney has more history than downtown Frankfurt. 

But none of this is relevant to the original discussion which was your point of view that urbanity is less attractive than non urbanity, which is something I don't agree with. Some times nature wins out, and sometimes urbanity wins. I know plenty of natural scenes which I find quite unattractive. The city of Christchurch for example was built on a swamp which had very little aesthetic quality as far as I can see. The resulting city is far nicer than the original landscape.

Back to Germany, German suburbs are generally of quite good aesthetic quality, especially as so many of the historical buildings are still around most likely due to the bombing being concentrated in central and industrial areas.

By the way, back to those photos, actually, standing on the street corner shown above, in front of the Esprit store, it looks really impressive. The new facade of the Zeil Gallerie, MyZeil's facade and the light show in front of Esprit itself is quite a nice scene and greatly improved from 10 years ago.


----------



## goschio

Prefer the new Zeil. Beauty is not everything.


----------



## erbse

I prefer it to the baroque Zeil too, but not to the historist pre-war Zeil.
That's how a grand European shopping street should look like!



erbse said:


> Zeil - Eingang zur Einkaufsstraße von der Hauptwache aus (Links steht heute der Kaufhof und rechts dieser banale Hako-Bau neben der Katharinenkirche) - rechts unten ist nochmal die barocke Hauptwache abgebildet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> Das alte Postamt/die Reichspost auf der Zeil - hier steht nun das Palais-Quartier (Frankfurt HochVier) mit dem MyZeil-Einkaufszentrum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volle Auflösung
> 
> Konstablerwache am Ende der Zeil, um 1900.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volle Auflösung


I'm not saying I didn't like the baroque Zeil. It featured some really classy architecture.
But I think huge historist palaces like the shown above suit a shopping street in such a big city better. They are more urban, impressive, metropolitan. Besides, they offer way more space for retailers and so on. I wouldn't want such buildings right in the old town though, even if they built some along Braubachstraße and Bethmannstraße (the formerly great New City Hall for example).



*Have a look at this thread for more of Frankfurt before the war.* Feel free to contribute photos or add comments there as well!


----------



## Jobaneu

*Freiburg-Günterstal (Baden-Württemberg)*



Justme said:


> That is a pointless comparison because the change was forced upon by the destruction of WWII and the poor quality of buildings that rose afterwards. Hell, downtown Sydney has more history than downtown Frankfurt.


No, these houses were destroyed not by war, but by progress and development, long before WW II during the 19th and early 20th century, before WW I.
The following buildings already brought with them an aesthetic degradation, more uniformity, more carnival banker architecture, more shrillness, less good proportions.



> But none of this is relevant to the original discussion which was your point of view that urbanity is less attractive than non urbanity, which is something I don't agree with.


And which I didn't assert.
I didn't talk about swamps and Bernini's St. Peter's square, but about the countryside around Freiburg and residential areas there.



> Some times nature wins out, and sometimes urbanity wins.


Correct.
But we talked about Freiburg, a town, which is surrounded by an especially well shaped landscape. The first aerial view could have given you an impression, how it would change, if the residential pablum you can already see around the old city center would crawl up the hills.



> I know plenty of natural scenes which I find quite unattractive.


So do I.



> Back to Germany, German suburbs are generally of quite good aesthetic quality, especially as so many of the historical buildings are still around most likely due to the bombing being concentrated in central and industrial areas.


You are looking very very friendly at many of these residential areas.

I don't want to see structures like this (which is even not as bad!) crawling further up these hills: Günterstal, a southern suburb of Freiburg and Merzhausen.









http://www.freiburg-schwarzwald.de/schauinsland.htm


----------



## Kampflamm

Old beauty in Görlitz:


----------



## Jobaneu

erbse said:


> I prefer it to the baroque Zeil too, but not to the historist pre-war


I prefer the Baroque one even to the historist Zeil.
But it's true, it doesn't fit to commercial purposes, to the era of department stores.

And the historist Zeil, destroyed by air raids, was ways better than the today's Zeil, a work of the Eighties, Nineties and the years after 2000.

This is not poor postwar archtitecture, today's Zeil represents our era.


----------



## solchante

erbse said:


> SkyArena Frankfurt



i see a lot of pain :lol:


----------



## Justme

Jobaneu said:


> No, these houses were destroyed not by war, but by progress and development, long before WW II during the 19th and early 20th century, before WW I.
> The following buildings already brought with them an aesthetic degradation, more uniformity, more carnival banker architecture, more shrillness, less good proportions.


So, basically you prefer villages. The problem is, Frankfurt is not a village. It has expanded and there is nothing that can be done about it.



Jobaneu said:


> And which I didn't assert.
> I didn't talk about swamps and Bernini's St. Peter's square, but about the countryside around Freiburg and residential areas there.


I don't think there is too much to worry about. Freiburg is unlikely to expand too much in our lifetime.




Jobaneu said:


> But we talked about Freiburg, a town, which is surrounded by an especially well shaped landscape. The first aerial view could have given you an impression, how it would change, if the residential pablum you can already see around the old city center would crawl up the hills.


Well, to me it looks pretty much bog standard hills with trees like so much else around Germany. I said above that it is unlikely that Freiburg would expand much in our lifetime, but if it did, I wouldn't shed a tear. It's not that amazing landscape. I've lived in places with truely amazing landscape, scenes that people travel from the furthest part of the world to see. Freiburg is a nice town, but it's bog standard landscape wise, at least to me.



Jobaneu said:


> You are looking very very friendly at many of these residential areas.


Year, but this is something that Germany does better than some other countries. Ever been to Spain or Italy and seen their suburbs? And the outer suburbs of many Australian cities, although quite a few levels above Spain and Italy are still quite below Germany in this regard.

I'm still amazed you frequent this forum. I'm not saying you shouldn't be here ;O) But you are clearly against urban development, and this is an urban development forum. The whole concept of this forum is for people who like urban development ;O)


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bamberg (Bayern, Franken): Schloss Seehof*



Justme said:


> So, basically you prefer villages.


I favour good architecture over bad architecture regardless of its location.



> But you are clearly against urban development, and this is an urban development forum.


No, I'm not.



> I'm not saying you shouldn't be here ;O)


Fine.


A summer residence during winter days: Seehof Palace near Bamberg









by Waldläufer07 http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1057224


----------



## Jobaneu

*Heringsdorf (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern): Seebad*

Heringsdorf, a seaside resort on the island Usedom in the Baltic Sea loves his winter guests.
Really.









by Jobit Stolp http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1211796


----------



## Jobaneu

*Usedom-Achterwasser (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern): Wald*

Winter forest on Usedom









by Jobit Stolp http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1211796


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bautzen (Sachsen)*

Ortenburg Castle (15th century, 1648-98) over Bautzen









by Frank Bergelt http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/740781

St. Michael's Church (1495-1520) and "Alte Wasserkunst"( tower with a bucket elevator pump, 1558)









by Michael Krüger MK http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/872412


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hameln (Niedersachsen)*

Hameln (59000 inhabitants) by night










by KaBu http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/969815


----------



## Jobaneu

*Landkreis Güstrow (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern)*

Winter scene near Güstrow









by Inka Schultz http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/506330


----------



## Skrapebook

Frankfurt was and is still indeed fantastic.
In lots of different ways.
As is the whole of glorious Deutschland! :cheers:
The best thread EVER! :banana:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Nürnberg (Bayern, Franken): Burg im Winter*

The Nuremberg Castle (12th-16th century)









http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Nürnberger_Burg_im_Winter_von_SüdWest.JPG









http://www.fotolism.us/index.php/bildpraesentation/hallo-schnee-willkommen-in-nurnberg/

The Sinwell Tower (first half of the 13th c., upper part ca. 1550), in front of the tower the fountain house (16th c.), on the left the secretariat building (16th c.)









by Michèle lu http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/991454


----------



## Jobaneu

*Nürnberg (Bayern, Franken): Heilig-Geist-Spital*

The "Heilig-Geist-Spital" (Holy-Spirit-Hospital), 1489-1527









by http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/987417

December 2010









by Cornelia Haas http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1535002


----------



## Jobaneu

*Nürnberg (Bayern, Franken): die Museumsbrücke*

The "Museumsbrücke" (formerly Barfüßer oder Königsbrücke), architect Gottlieb Volckamer, 1700

The bridge 1730









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Dateielsenbach-Br%C3%BCcke_%C3%BCber_die_Pegnitz.jpg&filetimestamp=20050120231821









by Noricus http://www.panoramio.com/user/771290?with_photo_id=15085826









http://tourismus.nuernberg.de/v04/pub/index.html?navID=de81&poolID=&op=spot_47&map=1&goto=2


----------



## Jobaneu

*Nürnberg (Bayern, Franken): Villa Kohn*

The Villa Emil Kohn (1845-1906, a German Jew, chief of the Nuremberg bank Kohn), 1898-99, architect Emil Hecht.

Emil Kohn's family was verisimilar murdered by the SS near Riga, 1941.









http://web58.p15166456.pureserver.info/?ref_action=view_ref&ID=25


----------



## Jobaneu

*Altmühltal (Bayern): Enten auf dem Eis der Altmühl*









by Edith V. http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1351286

(German?) Ducks on the icy Altmühl, searching for food.

*I WISH YOU ALL A HAPPY NEW YEAR 2011 !*

And good luck with your searching for food.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Stuttgart (Baden-Württemberg, Württemberg): Pinguin im Zoo*

A penguin in Stuttgart









by SilaD http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1243515

I can't understand why they are sometimes looking so depressed.

Weather is fine....for them.

What the hell do they want?

I would have good reasons to look depressed because of the damn winter weather.

But do I look depressed?

Of course not, thinking of my ancestors of the last 40000 years.


----------



## skyridgeline

Jobaneu said:


> A penguin in Stuttgart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by SilaD http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1243515
> 
> I can't understand why they are sometimes looking so depressed.
> 
> .... .


One more time :lol:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

^^ The movie sucks!!!

Eberbach at night:


source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

View from "Schloss Auerbach" over the "Upper Rhine Plain":


source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

"Kloster Lorsch" (UNESCO World Heritage):


source

It is very significant because of the "Lorscher Codex" and the "Codex Aureus of Lorsch", an illuminated Gospel Book written between 778-820.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Schloss Werenwag (Baden-Württemberg, Donautal, Schwäbische Alb)*

Werenwag Castle in the summer and now









by J.R. Photographie http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/704320


----------



## Jobaneu

*Göllheim (Rheinland-Pfalz): Kerzenheimer Tor*

Göllheim, the Kerzenheim Gate in the summer and now









by Addi Beck http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1576926


----------



## Jobaneu

*Jena (Thüringen)*

An icy landscape near Jena









by Holger Wiedemann http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1313255


----------



## Jobaneu

*Stendal (Sachsen-Anhalt): Tangermünder Tor*

The Tangermünde Gate (13th c., the late Gothic upper part 1440), rest of the demolished city wall.









by riddick1972 http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1338217


----------



## Jobaneu

*Gössweinstein (Bayern, Fränkische Schweiz): Burg des Fürstbistums Bamberg*

Gössweinstein Castle, built for the Bamberg prince bishops (the current castle 16th c.)









by Tom V Kortmann http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/633077


----------



## Antomnus

I was always impressed by how green Germany was. Even coming from a richly agricultural state, nothing compared to how deep the foliage colors were. From Potsdam:

Gardens:


















Windmill:


----------



## balthazar

^^nice, that mill.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Schloss Johannisburg in Aschaffenburg:


source


----------



## Jobaneu

*Ingolstadt (Bayern): AUDI-Museum*

The "Museum Mobile" (AUDI-Museum) in Ingolstadt, completed in 2000, architect Günter Henn.









by Thomas Buchmann http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1321335









by matmaxx http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1037331

The "Wanderer W 25 K", 1938









by Gabriele Bendler http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/543626


----------



## Jobaneu

*Ingolstadt (Bayern): AUDI-Museum*

An Auto Union racing car, type D (1938-39, "Silberpfeil", Silver Arrow), 485 HP, 340 kph









by thomasvii http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1438090

Other Silver Arrows from the Thirties









photo by Thomas Ollenik http://www.carpassion.com/magazin/360-audi-museum-mobile.html

Horch 853 A, 1938, 8 cylinder-engine, 120 HP, 140 kph, the most expensive of all Horch automobiles, for me the most beautiful cabriolet of this era too.









by Marco Kahrau http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/453386


----------



## Jobaneu

*Ludwigsburg (Baden-Württemberg, Württemberg): Schloss Monrepos mit Horch 853 A*

Another Horch 853 A in front of Monrepos Palace, today a luxury hotel









http://www.oldtimergala.de/index.php?artid=370

Monrepos Palace, entrance side, architect Philippe de La Guêpière , 1760-64, built for Duke Carl Eugen of Württemberg









by --MikeM-- http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1233235

The garden side, in front of which the Horch was photographed









by Helmut-Roman Köhler http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1393619


----------



## itchy

Browsing the thread I have noticed that in pre-modern architecture there is a very frequent configuration of a spire surrounded by four smaller turrets, seemingly occurring far more frequently than in other European countries. Is this a deliberate configuration symbolic of something particularly German, or just a coincidence?

Schloss Monrepos is beautiful. I prefer its proportions over the comparable Vaux-le-Vicomte.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Ludwigsburg (Baden-Württemberg): Schloss Monrepos*

A "wounded" nymph on the terrace









by Kunnia http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

The economy wing of the palace, architect Nikolaus Friedrich von Thouret, 1804









by Sylvia Schulz http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/425781

The ruin of a late 18th c. chapel, hit by a bomb (1945) in the palace's park









by Dirk-Xtal http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1057642


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dresden (Sachsen): die Gläserne Fabrik*



itchy said:


> Browsing the thread I have noticed that in pre-modern architecture there is a very frequent configuration of a spire surrounded by four smaller turrets, seemingly occurring far more frequently than in other European countries. Is this a deliberate configuration symbolic of something particularly German, or just a coincidence?


Perhaps only a coincidence.
I don't know any special symbolic meaning of this configuration.


Günter Henn, born 1947 in Dresden, designed for VW the Transparent Factory there (production of the "VW Phaeton", a luxury car), opened in 2002 










the vestibule


















all pics from http://dsignmagazine.tv/2009/12/la-fabrica-de-cristal/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dresden (Sachsen): die Gäserne Fabrik*

Other views of the Transparent Factory









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Dateiresden_Glaeserne_Manufaktur.jpg&filetimestamp=20070527214921









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Glaeserne_Manufaktur_Dresden.JPG&filetimestamp=20100919154639

Because the Transparent Factory is located in downtown Dresden, all deliveries are made by a special tram to avoid truck traffic, the "CarGoTram".









in the background a typical "DDR-Plattenbau", a high rise of prefabricated concrete slabs from the Seventies http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:VW-Cargotram-Dresden.jpg&filetimestamp=20060115164841


----------



## Isek

Munich


----------



## Jobaneu

*München-Neuperlach (Bayern): Beispiele für westdeutsche Plattenbauten*

^^



Isek said:


> Munich


A photography which shows not only a wind generator, but also examples of West German Plattenbauten (large panel system buildings), buildings, which are not much better than the East German examples.

Three photographies of München-Neuperlach, panel system buildings from the late Sixties and the Seventies.



























source of all pics http://www.kaltenmoor.de/ftopic181.html

Similar settlements can be seen in all West German cities, small or big, Munich is here only one example of many many others.


----------



## erbse

One day they all will be demolished. That's for sure. We don't need them anyway, as the European populations are constantly shrinking.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

View from Hambacher Schloss over Hambach an der Weinstraße:


source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Pfälzerwald (Palatinate Forest):


source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Sunset at Pfälzerwald:


source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Bismarckturm in Kallstadt:


source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Burg Berwartstein:


source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Reichsburg Trifels:


source


----------



## Stunnersight

erbse said:


> One day they all will be demolished. That's for sure. We don't need them anyway, as the European populations are constantly shrinking.


Not so true. There are some more backward European countries still in the grip of primitive ultra nationalism like France - which actively seeks to increase it's population. Uck sake, the French even boast about having the biggest sand dune in Europe! - they think having the biggest population will _make benefit to glorious nation of France_ - as Borat would say. Sad.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Eierkühlhaus am Osthafen*



Dr.Seltsam said:


> Pfälzerwald (Palatinate Forest):


Fantastic photography.

@ erbse

I would be glad, if at least some of the worst examples could be demolished during the next decades.
More I fear won't be possible, because we need a lot of immigrants to sustain our social systems. These immigrants will depend on cheap housing.
To deliver this was and will be the function of large panel system buildings.

But it could be possible to make them a little bit friendlier.


A former cold store for eggs, architect Oskar Pusch, 1928-29, modernized to house the headquarter of an entertainment group, 2000-2002, architect Reinhard Müller (glass facade).









by zeitbelichter http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/908309









http://de.academic.ru/dic.nsf/dewiki/1313945


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin-Treptow: die Treptowers*

The four "Treptowers" on the Spree, the Berlin headquarter of the "Allianz", Germany's biggest insurance company, completed 1998, architect Gerhard Spangenberg in collaboration with the architects Schweger and Partners, Reichel + Stauth. The tallest tower is 125 m high.









by rokett http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1150795 Treptowers on the right bank in the background









http://de.academic.ru/dic.nsf/dewiki/1313945

The sculpture "Molecule Man", 30 m high by Jonathan Borofsky.
The 3 figures symbolize the adjacent Berlin city districts Kreuzberg, Treptow, Friedrichshain.









by Heiko Dahlwes http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/4950


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin-Treptow: Abteibrücke*

The "Abteibrücke", a pedestrian bridge to the "Abteiinsel (Monastery Island) in the Spree, one of the oldest German reinforced concrete bridges, 1914-16, architect Friedrich von Emperger.









by Argusa http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1498416


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin-Adlershof: Gefahrstofflager des Chemischen Institutes der Humboldt-Universität*

The storage building for hazardous materials of the Humboldt University Chemical Institute, 2002, architect Benedict Tonon









by alphabeta http://www.flickr.com/photos/alphabeta/









by Claudia L. aus B http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/964032


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin-Friedrichshagen: St. Christophorus*

The Neogothic Catholic parish church St. Christophorus in Berlin-Friedrichshagen, architect Jürgen Kröger, 1903









by Helge Kämpfet http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1432093


----------



## Skrapebook

Dr.Seltsam said:


> Pfälzerwald (Palatinate Forest):
> 
> 
> source


Look at those beautiful hills! 
Germany IS Narnia!

:eek2:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Rottach-Egern (Bayern): der Wallberg und der Tegernsee*

View onto Rottach-Egern on the Tegernsee. The mountain in the middle is the Wallberg (1722 m).









by Bergengel http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/493430

View from the Wallberg onto the Tegernsee.









by Stefan Scheider http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1511134


----------



## Jobaneu

*Schönau (Baden-Württemberg, Baden)*

Schönau in the Odenwald (a low mountain range) near Heidelberg









by Andreas Werther http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1113205

The Gothic building, the Schönau Protestant church, is the former refectory of a Cistercian monastery (c. 1230). The monastery's other buildings had been demolished after its dissolution during Reformation ( second half of the 16th century).


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bayern: Allgäu - Blick vom Hornberg*

View from the Hornberg in the Allgäu Alps (1755 m)









by Angela Sp. http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1179998


----------



## erbse

Castle time!

*Burg Altena* (Northrhine-Westphalia) at night. It's home to the oldest youth hostel of the world.









Sebastian Kl. - flickr


----------



## erbse

Altena Castle from above.









Wiki


----------



## Jobaneu

*Landshut (Bayern): St. Martin*

View onto St. Martin's Church ( 1385-1500) with the worldwide highest brick churchtower (131 m).









by Thomas Malyska http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1536888


----------



## Jobaneu

*Wallberg in der Nähe des Tegernsees (Bayern*

Above the clouds, view from the Wallberg to the Alps









by Mari An http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/863088


----------



## Jobaneu

*Quedlinburg (Sachsen-Anhalt): Marktplatz und Rathaus*

The market place and the town hall of Quedlinburg (14th century, 1616-19)









by Ditmar Deike http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/924161









by Conny11 http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1290698









by fleido http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/639758


----------



## Jobaneu

*Landshut (Bayern): St. Martin*

Landshut's main parish church is St. Martin, an important Lategothic brick hall church (1385-1500).
First architect was Hans Krumenauer (since 1405 leading architect of the Passau Cathedral), followed by Hans von Rurghausen (1406-1432, nave without vaults), 
Then came Hans Stethaimer, Hans von Burghausen's nephew (until 1460, he began the tower).
Last architect was Stefan Purghauser, Hans von Burghausen's son.
He vaulted the nave and completed the huge West tower (131 m).









by Christian Sedlmeier http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/452222









by Wolli H. http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/14123









by Wolfsraum http://www.flickr.com/photos/wolf-rabe/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Landshut (Bayern): St. Martin*









by jurek.georg http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

The Western (main) portal in the tower









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Landshut_St_Martin_Western_Portal.jpg&filetimestamp=20071003191918

The interior: 92 m long, 29 m wide, 29 m high









by Roland A. http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/733063


----------



## Jobaneu

*Landshut (Bayern): St. Martin*

The organ, 1621 by Hans Lechner and the pulpit (1422, by the architect and sculptor Hans Stethaimer)









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Landshut_St_Martin_Interior_View_Main_Aisle_Organ.jpg

The sandstone high altar, 1424 by the church's architect Hans Stethaimer









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Landshut_St_Martin_Main_Altar.jpg&filetimestamp=20071008211719


St. Martin, the Lategothic tower of St. Jodok in the middle (77 m), Trausnitz Castle (between 1255 and 1503 residence of the dukes of Lower Bavaria) and a nuclear power plant (Isar I + II in the background)









by fotographer http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1455815


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Anhalter Bahnhof in Berlin, a former train station which was destroyed in WWII. It was also called "Gateway to the South":


source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Fresh renovated Alte Bibliothek in Berlin:


source

That's how it looked before:


source


----------



## Jobaneu

*Trittenheim (Rheinland-Pfalz): Moselschleife*

The Trittenheim Moselle Loop: vineyards in the winter









by Dieter Steudel http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/674559

Now it rains.
The snow is melting, the white splendour disappears rapidly, high water impends.


----------



## dETRASdLoScERROS

muy bonito su pais, felicidades, me encanta Alemania
Saludos desde Mexico


----------



## Jobaneu

*Landshut (Bayern): Residenz*

Because Trausnitz Castle was no longer comfortable enough, the Duke Ludwig X of Bavaria built a new palace downtown Landshut
The roadside wing (the "Deutsche Bau", 1536-37), behind it the "Italienische Bau, 1538-1543 by an Italian architect (three wings around a courtyard), the first Renaissance building in Germany.

The early Neoclassical street facade, c. 1780









by Markus http://www.architekturforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=1726

Renaissance courtyard behind the above facade









by Wolfsraum http://www.flickr.com/photos/wolf-rabe/









by Markus http://www.architekturforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=1726


----------



## Jobaneu

*Landshut (Bayern): Residenz*

The "Italienische Saal", the main room of the palace









http://www.schloesser.bayern.de/deutsch/presse/archiv10/landshut/besichtig.htm

A ceiling fresco by Hans Bocksberger the Elder (c. 1543): the goddess Diana









by Wolfsraum http://www.flickr.com/photos/wolf-rabe/

a represantative suite, a mixture of Renaissance and early Neoclassical elements from the late 18th century.









by Wolfsraum http://www.flickr.com/photos/wolf-rabe/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Landshut (Bayern): Landschaftshaus*

The "Landschaftshaus", in the 16th century seat of some sort of early parliament ("Landschaft"), a Renaissance building with the very rare example of old facade frescoes, designed by Hans Georg Knauf, painted by Hans Pachmayer, 1599.









by Markus http://www.architekturforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=1726










by Klaus Kalb http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/987278

Especially famous for its facade frescoes was the city of Augsburg, high quality frescoes (mostly 18th century).
They all vanished during the 19th century or WWII air raids.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Molfsee (Schleswig-Holstein): Freilichtmuseum*

Some examples of ancient rural North German architecture, collected on the grounds of the Molfsee Open-Air Museum

A post mill (1766) from Algermissen










a small wind mill (1850, Spinnkopfwindmühle) from Fockendorf










A thatched-roofed grain barn (1690) from Klein-Havighorst









All photos by Beate C http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1483970


----------



## Jobaneu

*Molfsee (Schleswig-Holstein): Freilichtmuseum*

A special type of farm house ("Barghaus" with a huge barn, which could contain the whole yield, 1745) from Arentsee










A small granary (1629) from Brodersdorf and the Barsbek farm house (1797)










A house for the old retired farmer and his wife (Altenteilerhaus, 1845) from Negenharrie









pictures and information by Beate C http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1483970


----------



## Jobaneu

*Molfsee (Schleswig-Holstein): Freilichtmuseum*

This is the house of a fisherman and his family from Gothmund, 18th century










The Lorens Petersen de Hahn House from Westerland on the island Sylt (1699)
The strange arch in front of the house is formed by the jaw bones of a Greenland whale, because it was the house of a whaler captain.
Lorens Petersen de Hahn (1668-1747) was the most successful Sylt whaler of all time.
He caught ca. 170 whales, each c. 20 m long, weighing c. 60 tons giving each 17000 litres of blubber worth several thousand thalers.
Despite of being very rich, perhaps the most wealthy man on Sylt, he lived comparatively modest.









pics by Beate C, who has really done a good job http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1483970


----------



## Jobaneu

*Köln (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Kranhäuser am Rheinauhafen*

Two of the three Crane Houses 









by Hans G. Werner http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/670255


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Academy of Fine Arts, Dresden









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5320296565/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Quakenbrück (Niedersachsen): Rathaus*

The Neoclassical town hall of Quakenbrück (1818), a city, which I love because of its name since my childhood (Yes, I'm very simple minded )









by Peter Z. http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1175802


----------



## Jobaneu

*Lübeck (Schleswig-Holstein): Türme der Altstadt*

The towers of the old hanse town Lübeck









by Osbourne Cox http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1342451


----------



## Jobaneu

*Köln (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Südbrücke bei Hochwasser*

The Cologne South Bridge (1906-10, architect: Beermann), a railway bridge, with high water of the Rhine









by Hans G. Werner http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/670255


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berndorf (Rheinland-Pfalz, Eifel): Kirche*

The old Romanesque church of Berndorf (12th century, vaults 1513-15, tower 1545).









by MAOKS http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1625732


----------



## Jobaneu

*Duisburg-Bruckhausen (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Hinterhof*

A backyard in Duisburg-Bruckhausen









by Günter Pilger http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1115978


----------



## Jobaneu

*Rostock (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern): Rathaus*

The town hall of the hanseatic town Rostock, Gothic (13th and 15th century) with Baroque facade (1726, architect Zacharias Voigt)









by Ulla D http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/896894









by Falko Sieker http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/532391


----------



## Jobaneu

*Koblenz (Rheinland-Pfalz): Das Deutsche Eck, 9.01.2011*

High water in Koblenz









by Dietmar Guth http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/508424

The "Deutsch Eck" at a normal water level









by Dietmar Guth http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/508424


----------



## Jobaneu

*Ammersee (Bayern)*

Evening sky over the Ammersee, January 2011









by René Hübel http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/26247


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Kleve:


source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Schwanenburg and Stiftskirche in Kleve:


source


----------



## Nabucco

Ulm Cathedral Square:









(You already know the cathedral, so it is not needed)

(by me)


----------



## Jobaneu

*Füssen (Bayern): Das Hohe Schloss*

The Lategothic castle of the Augsburg prince bishops in Füssen









by Stefan Stein (Grisu) http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/789621









by Karin47 http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1504906

The castle's courtyard









by Helmut Kroiß http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/631097


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hamburg: Fischkutter "Landrath Küster"*

An old fishing cutter ("Landrath Küster", 1888) in Hamburg









by Erwin Oesterling http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/937871


----------



## Jobaneu

*Rheinland-Pfalz: der Erbeskopf*

The highest mountain (Erbeskopf, 818 m a.s.l) in Rhineland-Palatinate is a winter sport region 









by Klaus Wendt http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1561454


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

St.-Thomas-Kirche in Berlin:


source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Johannes-Basilika in Berlin:


source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Kirche am Südstern in Berlin:


source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Heilig-Kreuz-Kirche in Berlin:


source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Emmauskirche in Berlin:


source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Auferstehungskirche in Berlin:


source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Dorfkirche Stralau in Berlin:


source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

St. Sebastian Kirche in Berlin:


source


----------



## Jobaneu

*Gelbensande (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern): Jagdschloss*

Another hunting lodge of the Mecklenburg dukes: Gelbensande Palace, 1885-87 by court architect Gotthilf Ludwig Möckel.









by Goldener Hades http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1410943


----------



## Jobaneu

*Darmstadt (Hessen): Jagdschloss Kranichstein*

A hunting lodge of the landgraves of Hesse-Darmstadt: Kranichstein Palace, 1578-80, architect Jakob Kesselhuth

The cour d'honneur









by David Hirschfeld http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/436127









by Aaroon N http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/633123


----------



## Jobaneu

*Darmstadt (Hessen): Jagdschloss Kranichstein*

At a corner of the castle's gardenside you can find this pavilion, the centre of several fan-shaped converging alleys. The hunters could shoot the game which ran down the alleys during Baroque bait hunts from its windows.









http://www.dauloekke.dk/HTM/News/news_2009.htm









by Horst Reuther http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/623065


----------



## Jobaneu

*Darmstadt (Hessen): Jagdschloss Kranichstein*

The big hunting armoury of the castle (c. 1720)









http://laufblog.wordpress.com/2010/11/09/vorbereitungsrunde-ums-jagdschloss-kranichstein-mit-fotos-116-km/

A pill box for the hunters amidst the Kranichstein Forest, centre of converging alleys like the castle's corner pavilion









http://laufblog.wordpress.com/2010/11/09/vorbereitungsrunde-ums-jagdschloss-kranichstein-mit-fotos-116-km/

The "Dianaburg", a hunting pavilion (1765 by court architect Simon Louis du RY) near Kranichstein, demolished in the early 19th century









painted by Georg Adam Eger, 1768 http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Fileianaburg_1768.jpg

The horseman on the grey (left) is Landgrave Ludwig VIII of Hesse-Darmstadt, 1691-1768.
Ludwig VIII , a passionate hunter, lived mainly in Kranichstein Palace. 
For his excursions he used a coach drawn by white deers.


----------



## Skrapebook

^^

Så fantastiskt underbara tyska jaktslott! :banana:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Lutherdenkmal (Luther monument) in Worms:


source

It is the largest Reformation monument in the world.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Hercules monument in Kassel:


source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Cathedral of Constance:


source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Oldtown of Constance with the cathedral from bird's-eye view:


source


----------



## Jobaneu

*Fankfurt am Main ( Hessen): der Messeturm*

Germany's and Frankfurt's second highest skyscraper, the "Messeturm" (Trade Fair Tower, not necessarjly Fair Trade Tower, by Helmut Jahn, 1988-90, 257 m), an office building.


















by dogbert2007 http://www.panoramio.com/user/363752?with_photo_id=3685088

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Frankfurt_am_Main_Messeturm.jpg









http://www.7-forum.com/bild.php?bil...furt, rechts der Frankfurter Messeturm&cpy=cs


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Erbach Palace:


source


----------



## cinxxx

Erlangen

DSCF6357 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

DSCF6404 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Nürnberg

DSCF6494 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Nürnberg

DSCF6522 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Nürnberg

DSCF6554 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Nürnberg

DSCF6665 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Nürnberg

DSCF6630 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


----------



## Jobaneu

*Ludwigsburg (Baden-Württemberg): Residenzschloss der Herzöge von Württemberg*

Ludwigsburg Palace, the garden side, accomplished 1733. Its architect was Donato Giuseppe Frisoni









javascript:showPopUp('/mhcuserprofile?userId=52399', 'mhcprofile');


----------



## Jobaneu

*Wittighausen (Baden-Württemberg, Franken): Kornspeeicherung einst und jetzt.*

Wittighausen near Tauber-Bischofsheim: the old and the new granary. 
Progress doesn't make the world more beautiful!









by Treasure-Jo http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1208571









by Treasure-Jo http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1208571


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Schlossplatz, Berchtesgaden (Bavaria)*










http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Schlossplatz_180_Grad-Tag.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Schluchsee (Baden-Württemberg, Schwarzwald)*

The Schluchsee, a reservoir in the Black Forest









http://fewo-kornelia.de/Pages/freizeit.html


The barrage, 1929-32, 64 m high, 250 m wide









by Torsten javascript:showPopUp('/mhcuserprofile?userId=5399', 'mhcprofile');


----------



## Jobaneu

*Oberhausen (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Müllverbrennungsanlage*

Garbage incineration plant in Oberhausen









by Günter Pilger http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1115978

On top of the 140 m high chimney brood peregrine falcons, the world's fastest birds (more than 200 kph dive speed) in nest boxes since 2004.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Oberbayern: Abendhimmel über den Alpen*

Snow, Alps and an Upper Bavarian evening sky









by Corrie DeLaan http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/451455


----------



## Jobaneu

*Meiningen (Thüringen): Schloss Landsberg*

The Neogthic Landsberg Castle was built for the duke of Sachsen-Meiningen, 1836-40 by the architect August Wilhelm Döbner, today it's a luxury hotel.









by Heinrich Freiherr von Berlepsch http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...ufnahme.jpg&filetimestamp=20080824154653#file









http://www.meininger-hotels-mit-flair.de/castle-landsberg.html?L=1'









http://www.meininger-hotels-mit-flair.de/castle-landsberg.html?L=1'


----------



## Jobaneu

*Meiningen (Thüringen): Schloss Landsberg*










The hall of knights


















all pics from here: http://www.meininger-hotels-mit-flair.de/castle-landsberg.html?L=1'


----------



## Jobaneu

*Rödental bei Coburg (Bayern): Schloss Rosenau*

Another Neogothic palace, a small friendly summer residence: Rosenau Palace, built for the dukes of Sachsen-Coburg (1806-17) designed by Karl Friedrich Schinkel.The husband of Queen Victoria, Prince Albert, was born herein.









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:CO_Schloss_Rosenau1.jpg&filetimestamp=20051009161816









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Schloss_Rosenau_2.JPG&filetimestamp=20060903223547

A fountain on the palace's terrace









http://www.burgen-und-schloesser.net/bayern/schloss-rosenau/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Rödental bei Coburg (Bayern): Schloss Rosenau*

The Marble Hall









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Rosenau_Marmorsaal.jpg&filetimestamp=20061204091829

A suite of rooms









by bertschulze http://www.flickr.com/photos/bertschulze/

A bedroom









by bertschulze http://www.flickr.com/photos/bertschulze/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Rödental bei Coburg (Bayern): Schloss Rosenau*

The park

The terrace









by bertschulze http://www.flickr.com/photos/bertschulze/

The orangery









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Orangerie_Rosenau.jpg&filetimestamp=20060907115958

A teahouse









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Rosenau_Teehaus.jpg&filetimestamp=20061201001702


----------



## erbse

Great! :applause:
I'm always amazed by the sheer endless amount of castles and manors that Germany features. 
And among them, so many amazing ones most Germans probably never heard of.


That's what I love about our Kleinstaaterei.


----------



## lewandovski

Leipzig, Saxony:


----------



## erbse

Good stuff. Yours?



_Don't forget about giving a source, even if the photos are yours. Thanks._


----------



## lewandovski

erbse said:


> Good stuff. Yours?
> 
> 
> 
> _Don't forget about giving a source, even if the photos are yours. Thanks._


Ja. Was steht auf den Bildern geschrieben?


----------



## erbse

Gut, ja :applause:


----------



## lewandovski




----------



## Jobaneu

*Coburg-Beiersdorf (Bayern): Schloss Callenberg*



erbse said:


> Great! :applause:
> I'm always amazed by the sheer endless amount of castles and manors that Germany features.
> And among them, so many amazing ones most Germans probably never heard of.
> 
> 
> That's what I love about our Kleinstaaterei.


Not to forget all the castles, palaces and monasteries, which were destroyed during the last 200 years, mostly under French occupation in the last decade of the 18th century and the first of the 19th.

Only here, where I live, in a 10 km-perimeter, two Latebaroque/Neoclassical residences of highest quality had been completely destroyed, one really big, the other simply huge.
In a perimeter of 25 km I could list ten more very very beautiful castles which vanished during this period, palaces by excellent architects like Jean Baptiste Mansart de Jouy, Friedrich Joachim Stengel, Jonas Erikson Sundahl, Johann Christian von Mannlich, Christian Kretschmar.

It's sad.


Callenberg Castle, a Neogothic hunting lodge and summer residence of the dukes of Saxe-Coburg (19th century, some parts of the building are older).









"Die Burgenstraße" e.V. http://www.frankenradar.de/touristik/burgenstrasse









"Die Burgenstraße e.V. http://www.burgenstrasse.de/showpage.php?SiteID=20&lang=1&sel=u&sid=26

The courtyard









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Callenberg_Innenhof.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Coburg-Beiersdorf (Bayern): Schloss Callenberg*

The castle church, one of the earliest Protestant churches still existing, in Baroque "Postgothic" by the architect Giovanni Bonalino, accomplished 1618.









by Rainer Brabec http://www.flickr.com/photos/brabec/









by Andreas Helke http://www.flickr.com/photos/andreas_helke/

A mammoth tree (c. 150 years old) in the park









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Callenberg_Park_1.JPG&filetimestamp=20070806133210

In a distant future it will still live.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Alsfeld (Hessen): Marktplatz mit Weinhaus und Rathaus*

The marketplace of Alsfeld with the half-timbered town hall (on the right, 1512-16) and the "Weinhaus" (on the left, formerly the municipal serving and stock of wine, 1538, architect Hans von Frankfurt)

Adjacent to the Weinhaus the oldest half-timbered house of Alsfeld (1350, 1403, 1460).
Behind it the tower of the main parish church St. Walpurgis (15th century, the helmet by Hans von Frankfurt, 1542/43).









by Erik Kalbfleisch http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/416849









by twiga_swala http://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_swala/









by twiga_swala http://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_swala/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Alsfeld (Hessen): Marktplatz*

Another important building on the market place is the "Hochzeitshaus" (Wedding House, 1564-71, architect Hans Meurer), the former municipal house for festivities, where citizens could rent rooms to celebrate weddings etc.









by RMA http://www.architekturforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=2669, seen from the town hall arcade









by RMA http://www.architekturforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=2669









http://alsfeld-marktcafe.de/Bildergalerie/Aussenansicht_24


----------



## Jobaneu

*Alsfeld (Hessen): Walpurgiskirche*

The Protestant Walpurgis' Church, 13-16th century









by Günter Filbrandt http://www.evangelische-kirche-alsfeld.de/index.php?id=152









by RMA http://www.architekturforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=2669









by Günter Filbrandt http://www.evangelische-kirche-alsfeld.de/index.php?id=72


----------



## Kampflamm

City Hall Hamburg










Source


----------



## erbse

^ No source, no description... Fail! :no:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Schwerin (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Mac-Pomm): Schloss*



erbse said:


> ^ No source, no description... Fail! :no:


A shy first try?
Patience is afforded and perhaps our hopes will be fulfilled.

Schwerin Palace, the former residence of the dukes of Mecklenburg, under a rainbow.









by God and Harald Hoyer http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1263885


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dortmund-Schüren (Nordrhein-Westfalen): ADAC-Zentrale*

The new head office of the Westphalian ADAC (automobile association), 2004, architects: stegepartner Architektur & Stadtplanung, the building is 180 m long with 2 courtyards.

The narrow side









by Günter Pilger http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1115978









by Der Wolle http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/943763


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dortmund-Schüren (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Zentrale des Westfälischen ADAC*

The main entrance at a corner of the long side









by Dieter Golland http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/741404

A courtyard









by schwarzweiss 60 http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/739090

No, it's not the "Neue Reichskanzlei"!


----------



## Jobaneu

*Halle (Sachsen-Anhalt): Busbahnhof*

A bus terminal in Halle, 2008, architects DNR (Daab, Nordheim, Reutler)









by Jörg Weizenberg http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/932644


----------



## Jobaneu

*Porta Westfalica (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Weserhochwasser*

After the thaw high water: the Weser near Porta Westfalica, on the Wittekind's Mountain a huge Kaiser Wilhelm monument by Bruno Schmitz (88 m high, 1892-96).









by Ralf Engelking http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1552395


----------



## Coccoloba

mg: All angles of Zentrale des Westfälischen ADAC

:cheers:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Weinort Graach an der Mosel (Rheinland-Pfalz)*



Coccoloba said:


> :cheers:


Cheers!

I hope you prefer wine.


Graach on the Moselle near Bernkastel-Kues









by Dieter Hoffmannhttp://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/565363, Graach is the village on the right side of the river.









by Ralf Scholze http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/417267









by Ralf Scholze http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/417267


----------



## Jobaneu

*Helgoland (Schleswig-Holstein): Insel in der Nordsee*

The red sandstone of Helgoland









by Ma Meier http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/841417


----------



## Coccoloba

Jobaneu said:


> Cheers!
> 
> I hope you prefer wine.


:lol: But of course! Hot wine


----------



## Skrapebook

Coccoloba said:


> :lol: But of course! Hot wine


Divine glühwein bitte sehr! :cheers:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Ein Becher Glühwein*



Coccoloba said:


> :lol: But of course! Hot wine


A cup of mulled wine for you, as it was served at the Cologne Christmas market.









by Wolfgang Patzmann http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1253807

Cheers!

A mulled wine maker









by Ra Boe http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Gluehwein_01_(RaBoe).jpg&filetimestamp=20090620133204

The ingredients









by Dirk Morawski http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/25934


----------



## StoneRose

*Abtsteinach, Hesse*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/479606896/in/[email protected]/


*Brodersby, Schleswig-Holstein*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/unicorn81/5081213724/in/[email protected]/lightbox/


*Borkum, island in Lower Saxony*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/herforder87/5350426620/


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Schloss Werenwag in the Upper Danube Nature Park:


source



source



source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Burg Ronneburg:


source


----------



## Coccoloba

> A cup of mulled wine for you, as it was served at the Cologne Christmas market.


Thanks *Jobaneu*, looks delicious :happy:


----------



## somebody33

Nice.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Sunrise in Munich:


source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Sunrise in Mannheim:


source


----------



## Jobaneu

*Münzenberg (Hessen, Wetterau): Stadt und Burg*

Münzenberg (tower of the church 13th century) and its castle (1156-16th century).









by Ralf Schmidt http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/7952









engraving by Matthäus Merian, 1620, http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:BurgMuenzenbergMerian.jpg&filetimestamp=20070609130606

The Romanesque Palas (12th century), at the preserved knight hall wall the columns and consoles of a huge Romanesque fireplace.









by Rainer Erdt http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/524792


----------



## Jobaneu

*Münzenberg (Hessen): Rathaus, Hattsteiner Hof*

The town hall (1551-54)









by lilastone http://www.panoramio.com/user/1859810?with_photo_id=13456262

In this palace (Hattsteiner Hof, 16th and 18th century) lived since the 16th century the castle's bailiff









http://denkxweb.denkmalpflege-hessen.de/cgi-bin/mapwalk.pl?obj=6167&session=913&event=Query.Details









http://www.wehrbauten.de/search.php?searchid=2646&sid=881615dfc1ce87356c1f945a8cd42f31&page=2


----------



## Jobaneu

*Münzenberg (Hessen): Galgen*

The dark side of ancient times: the rare example of a preserved medieval gibbet (14th century). 

The Münzenberg gibbet had been used for the last time in 1800.









http://www.wetteraukreis.de/internet/kreis/portrait/impressionen/index_07750.html

The hard work of a hangman, a woodcut from the "Laienspiegel", a law book written by Ulrich Tengler (1447-1511), the bailiff and town clerk of Höchstädt in Swabia, near Augsburg, printed 1509 in Augsburg.









http://www.haw.uni-heidelberg.de/presse/pm-20090220.de.html


----------



## Jobaneu

*Höchstädt an der Donau (Bayern, Schwaben): Schloss*

The Renaissance castle of Höchstädt (1589-1603, built by court architect Sigmund Doctor for the palsgrave Philipp Ludwig von Pfalz-Neuburg. 

Here was Ulrich Tengler bailiff and town clerk.









http://de.academic.ru/dic.nsf/dewiki/1251416









by Ben Wilde http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/421958









© Bayerische Schlösserverwaltunghttp://www.schloesser.bayern.de/deutsch/schloss/objekte/hoechst.htm


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

The garden front of Ludwigsburg Palace:


source


----------



## Jobaneu

*Höchstädt (Bayern, Schwaben): Stadtpfarrkirche "Maria Himmelfahrt"*

The main church of Höchstädt is a Lategothic building (choir completed 1498, nave 1523), houses 17th century









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File-DLG-Höchstädt2.JPG

The interior: pulpit c. 1680, altars 18th century









by edgarhohl http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Galerie Lafayette*

A departement store, 1996, by Jean Nouvel









http://www.cityscouter.de/reisefuehrer/berlin/Galeries-Lafayette.html

Two glass cones: the smaller leading downwards, the bigger leading upwards









http://www.textilwirtschaft.de/news/topnews/pages/Galeries-Lafayette-plant-Modernisierung-in-Berlin_56903.html?a=0

Looking upwards









by Zhå-or'que http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanraai/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Schloss Charlottenburg*

Charlottenburg Palace, the summer residence of Prussian kings and queens near downtown Berlin.

The palace c. 1700, architects Johann Arnold Nering and Andreas Schlüter, built for the later Quenn of Prussia, Sophie Charlotte.









Engraving from Lorenz Berger's Thesaurus Brandenburgicus selectus http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Schloss_L%C3%BCtzenburg.jpg&filetimestamp=20090306013823

1701-13 the architect Eosander von Göthe enlarged the palace Sophie Charlotte.

Eosander von Goethe's cour d'honneur









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Schloss_Charlottenburg_Berlin_2007.jpg&filetimestamp=20070719140211

His garden facade









by Göksel Tanirgan http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1251010


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

ich liebe deutschland, ich bin persisch aber deutsch gebornen


----------



## Jobaneu

SoroushPersepolisi said:


> ich liebe deutschland, ich bin persisch aber deutsch gebornen


One of our best contemporary architects here in Germany, Mr. Hadi Teherani, is Persian born, in Tehran (German: Teheran)


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Schloss Charlottenburg - Orangerieflügel*

Eosander von Göthe added a large orangery as a side wing to the palace.









by Zwecke http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/419422

The interior (one half)









by Peter Groth http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1021713

1788-91 built Carl Gotthard Langhans the castle's theatre at the end of the orangery.









by Harry H. Zimmermann http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/584596


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Schloss Charlottenburg - Langhansbauten*

The theatre 1788-91 by Carl Gotthard Langhans, the architect of the Brandenburg Gate









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:SchlosstheaterCharlottenburg.jpg&filetimestamp=20070514135812

The theatre's interior is regrettably destroyed. Langhans was an excellent interior designer. Now the building houses a museum.

In the park langhans built for King Friedrich Wilhelm II., whose court architect he was, the "Belvedere", 1789/90









by manfred allgott http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1272547


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Burg Stettenfels near Heilbronn:


source


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Schloss Charlottenburg - der Neue Flügel*

To the other end of Charlottenburg Palace added Georg Wenzeslaus von Knobelsdorff, court architect of Frederick the Great, the "New Wing" for the king (1740-47), the counterpart of the orangery on the other side.









http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Berlin_Charlottenburger_Schloss_Neuer_Fluegel.JPG

The median risalit









by Wolfsraum http://www.flickr.com/photos/wolf-rabe/


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Two picture of Ravensburg:


source



source


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Schloss Charlottenburg - die Goldene Galerie*

The main hall of the New Wing is the "Golden Gallery", a masterpiece of the Prussian Rococo, completely destroyed by air raids but carefully reconstructed.
The stucco work created Knobelsdorff's congenial collaborator, the sculptor Johann August Nahl the Elder.









one half of the room by Ansgar Schuffenhauer http://www.flickr.com/photos/ansgars/

A detail









http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Knobelsdorff_Goldene_Galerie_1.jpg

An original drawing by Knobelsdorff for the gallery









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Wanddekoration_Schloss_Charlottenburg.jpg


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Konzerthaus in Ravensburg:


source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Sorry, Jobaneu! I didn't want to destroy your series!


----------



## Jobaneu

*Georg Wenzeslaus von Knobelsdorff, Schloss Rheinsberg (Brandenburg)*



Dr.Seltsam said:


> Sorry, Jobaneu! I didn't want to destroy your series!


Nothing to excuse. It creates variety 

The king called his architect "den dicken Knobelsdorff" (the fat Knobelsdorff).

Here you can see why, a portrait of Knobelsdorff (1699-1753) in his middle ages, 1738 by Antoine Pesne, depicted as an officer.









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Georg_Wenzeslaus_von_Knobelsdorff_1738.jpg&filetimestamp=20070116014826

The king didn't treat the sensitive man very well.
When Frederick was a crown prince yet (until 1740), Knobelsdorff was a personal friend, but later Frederick changed his attitude.
"Lazy like an artillery horse", said the king about his court architect.
Frederick disliked lazy people, but Knobelsdorff was not even lazy.
Perhaps the multiple unjust mortifications accelerated his death.
At least the king gave a touching commemoration address at his funeral 1753.

Knobelsdorff was a quite capable painter himself (landscapes, architecture), here Rheinsberg Castle before its massive alteration by the architect.









1737 http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Rheinsberg_ca1737.jpg

Rheinsberg Palace, 1737-40 by Knobeldorff, the right tower is the old one, which you already could see on the painting.









by Dirk Bellmann http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/733832


----------



## Jobaneu

*Mannheim (Baden-Württemberg): Herschelbad*

The municipal Herschel public baths, 1911-20 by the architect Richard Perrey, donated by the Jewish Mannheim merchant Bernhard Herschel, after destructions during WW II simolified reconstruction.









by Karl Kühn http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/763065

Hall I









by Jürgen Pasch http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1434017

Hall II









by Jürgen Pasch http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1434017


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Jobaneu said:


> Perhaps interesting for you: Dirk-Ffm has written under his photograph, that the Frankfurt skyline is seen from the Rudererdorf in Frankfurt-Oberrad
> 
> You know it?
> 
> There are the boat houses of the Frankfurt rowing clubs with their club pubs and beer gardens on the Main.


No...never heard of it! But thanks for the info, mate!


----------



## Skrapebook

That Rakotzbrücke ("Devil´s Bridge") (Post 7933) is just extraordinary! :eek2:
Eye Of The BeHELLder! 


http://img.fotowelt.chip.de/imgserver/communityimages/217800/217881/1280x.jpg


----------



## friedemann

Jobaneu said:


> The former storehouse, 1926/27 by the engineer Emil Moog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by stegofo Stefan G. http://virtual-tuning.de/?m=201101&paged=2


So the renovation of the Dortmunder U is already finished? I thought it will take longer. But the result looks good.


----------



## Skrapebook

friedemann said:


> So the renovation of the Dortmunder U is already finished? I thought it will take longer. But the result looks good.


U better believe it! kay:


----------



## Jobaneu

friedemann said:


> So the renovation of the Dortmunder U is already finished? I thought it will take longer. But the result looks good.


Yes, it was finished for the "Kulturhauptstadt Ruhr 2010" in a quite convincing manner.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dortmunder_U


----------



## Jobaneu

Skrapebook said:


> U better believe it! kay:


The new "U" with the office block









http://www.architekten24.de/projekt/dortmunder-u/uebersicht/index.html









a computer graphic, http://www.presseanzeiger.de/meldungen/immobilien/282767.php
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The situation in 2007









Uploaded with ImageShack.us
http://de.academic.ru/pictures/dewiki/68/Dortmunder_U_IMGP2075.JPG


----------



## d.henney

view over the Upper Lusatia …









http://www.fotocommunity.de/search?...YW5uZWwiO3M6MToiMCI7fQ&pos=20&display=9842543

… trough a window of this beautiful tower









http://www.flickr.com/photos/oberlausitz/3222325568/

Its the Cast Iron Tower or King-Friedrich-August-Tower in Löbau (East Saxony).









http://blog.synnatschke.de/europe/germany/unterwegs-im-zittauer-gebirge/


----------



## Skrapebook

Sachsen is like the jewel in the crown of Deutschland... 
But Berlin is the diamond!


----------



## d.henney

Skrapebook said:


> Sachsen is like the jewel in the crown of Deutschland...
> But Berlin is the diamond!


Ah no … Bavaria is the Diamond of Germany if the guys who tell around Bavaria is not rly Germany are wrong. ;D Saxony as well, but Saxony isnt that big and has not this high mountains like Bavaria with the Alps … Berlin is like any other town in Germany but more of them in a more little range.  So Berlin developed to the capital city and a melting pot and every ass travels to it and every crazy architect builts crazy buildings nowadays and the tourist asses are heading theire cameras towards them.

whatever

one of the three sources of Spree river (yeah, that one flowing through Berlin) in Ebersbach (boar+streamlet, East Saxony near Görlitz)

https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipe...ger_080817_1.JPG&filetimestamp=20100920092034


----------



## Jobaneu

*Neustadt an der Waldnaab (Bayern, Oberpfalz): Franziskanerminoritenkloster St. Felix*



Skrapebook said:


> Sachsen is like the jewel in the crown of Deutschland...
> But Berlin is the diamond!


Oh no, crown, jewel and diamond, that's Bavaria (well, Bavaria and the "occupied" Franconia together): palaces, marvellous old cities, big and small, monasteries, beautiful valleys (Altmühl, Donau, Main), medieval castles, beer, wine , brrrratwurrrst (Nürnberger Bratwurst!!!), the Alps, big lakes, so many things - almost everything which can be beautiful.
Bavaria - that's some sort of heaven on earth and the wealthest federal German state too.

Here an example, nothing big, nothing important, but simply beautiful, the small Minorite monastery near Neustadt on the Waldnaab in a harmonious landscape, part of this landscape,showing the same soft lines: church 1738-46/65 (interior), monastery 1925.









by Inge M. http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/450380
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









http://www.oberpfalz-luftbild.de/felix.htm









http://www.robl.de/felix/felix.htm


----------



## Jobaneu

*Iphofen (Bayern, Franken), berühmt für seinen Frankenwein*

The main street of an old small wine-growing town in Franconia: Iphofen, since 741, when it was mentioned for the first time.









by Reinhard von Pein http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/488201
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The market square with Baroque town hall (1716-18, architect Joseph Greising) and the late Gothic parish church









http://www.frankenradar.de/touristik/iphofen
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by Berthold Werner http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/User:Berthold_Werner
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Iphofen (Bayern, Franken)*

St. Veit's parish church, architecture 1414-1612, high altar, pulpit, organ 18th century









Uploaded with ImageShack.us
by Arnim Schulz http://www.flickr.com/photos/arnimschulz/









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:IphofenStVeitOrgelempore.jpg
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The tithe wine cellars of the Würzburg prince bishops, 1727, in the manner of Balthasar Neumann









by Markus http://www.architekturforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=2985


----------



## Jobaneu

*Iphofen (Bayern, Franken)*

The tithe wine cellars 









by Zug55 http://www.flickr.com/photos/zug55/

The Mainbernheim Gate, 1533-48









by reinholdbehringer http://www.flickr.com/photos/reinholdbehringer/

The Einersheim Gate, c.1520









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Iphofen_BW_16.jpg
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Iphofen (Bayern, Franken)*

The outer Rödelsee Gate, behind it the inner gate tower and St. Veit









by Markus http://www.architekturforum.net/viewtopic.php?p=92707&sid=8e7f50ae46a045948c50be5a0b0edbf1

An eighteenth century winery, which was owned by the Würzburg Julius Hospital and the Lategothic Holy Blood Chapel, a small pilgrimage church with Baroque altars









by Markus http://www.architekturforum.net/viewtopic.php?p=92707&sid=8e7f50ae46a045948c50be5a0b0edbf1









http://relaunch.reisekalle.de/2010/12/iphofen-historische-weinstadt/


----------



## rice2259

My place of birth....


----------



## Jobaneu

*Iphofen (Bayern, Franken)*



rice2259 said:


> My place of birth....


Congratulations 

Kurt Tucholsky, a famous German-Jewish intellectual of the Weimar periode, journalist and writer loved Iphofen and its typically dry Franconian white wines.

An idyllic little town, here some other pics

Iphofen (on the right) and its vineyards









http://www.nature-wallpaper.de/Sonstiges1.html

The late-Baroque St. Mary's fountain in the market square









by Senkbeil http://www.panoramio.com/user/584346?with_photo_id=2958794
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The church of the old Iphofen hospital, ca. 1600









http://relaunch.reisekalle.de/2010/12/iphofen-historische-weinstadt/


----------



## Skrapebook

Jobaneu said:


> The church of the old Iphofen hospital, ca. 1600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://relaunch.reisekalle.de/2010/12/iphofen-historische-weinstadt/


^^

The only church and hospital that allows switched on Iphones... :lol:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Two pictures of the Monopteros on the mountain Neroberg in Wiesbaden:


source




source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Leibniztempel in Hanover:


source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

A monopteros in the garden of Nymphenburg Palace in Munich:


source


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dresden (Sachsen): Brunnen auf dem Albertplatz*

The Albert Square in Dresden, created 1875 by Johann Carl Friedrich Bouché









http://stefanolix.wordpress.com/category/dresden/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Two similar fountains by the sculptor Robert Diez: "Stürmische Wogen" and "Stille Wasser" (Stormy Waves and Still Waters), 1893-94

Stormy Waves









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Fileresden_Albertplatz_Brunnen_Stilles_Wasser_2.jpg
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Still Waters









http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stille_Wasser_und_Stürmische_Wogen
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dresden (Sachsen): Brunnen auf dem Albertplatz*

The Diez fountains with water

Still Waters









by Tomtom Wolf http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/866814
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Stormy Waves









by J-P Greiff http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/884789
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The third fountain on the Albert Square is the artesian spring with a monopteros, 1906, architect Hans Erlwein









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Artesischer_Brunnen2.JPG&filetimestamp=20060527131240
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dresden (Sachsen): Albertplatz um 1900*









source "Spaziergang durch das alte Dresden in Ansichtskarten um 1900: Die Neustadt", Michael Schmidt, Dresden, 2002, posted by Christoph http://www.architekturforum.net/viewtopic.php?p=101842


----------



## Linguine

^^
nice old photo...





Jobaneu said:


> by Maximilian Schmidt http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/797005
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



breath taking view....:cheers:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Gaibach (Bayern, Franken): Schloss der Grafen Schönborn*

Gaibach was one of the small residences of the Schönborn family.

The Gaibach Palace, 1590-1608, Baroque alterations after 1694, today a school

The entrance side









http://de.academic.ru/dic.nsf/dewiki/1103817
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The garden side









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:GaibachSchloss.JPG&filetimestamp=20090719105547

Count Franz Erwein von Schönborn-Wiesentheid, a liberal aristocrat, celebrated the first Bavarian constitution (1818) by the Constitution Column (1821-28, architect Leo von Klenze, 32 m high) in his park.









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Konstitutionss%C3%A4ule.JPG&filetimestamp=20060726053944


----------



## Jobaneu

*Gaibach (Bayern, Franken): Pfarrkirche*

Being a Schönborn residence, it was Balthasar Neumann, who built the parish church (1740-45), experimenting here in a small scale with his complicated syncopating cupolas with their swinging vault archs which he used in much larger dimensions later in his bigger churches (Neresheim or Vierzehnheiligen for example), altars by the Würzburg court stuccoer and sculptor Antonio Bossi.









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:GaibachKirche.JPG&filetimestamp=20090719105331
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









http://www.strassenkatalog.de/str/hirtenweg-97332-volkach-gaibach.html









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Gaibach.JPG&filetimestamp=20090716063331


----------



## Jobaneu

*Gaibach (Bayern, Franken): Kreuzkapelle auf dem Sonnenhügel*

Holy Cross Chapel by Leonhard Dientzenhofer, c. 1698









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:KreuzkapelleGaibach.JPG&filetimestamp=20100809171458
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## d.henney

Osterreiten ("Easter ride"), a Sorbian tradition, where men of Lusatian villages send horse riders dressed in white ties out to other villages to spread the message of Jesus' rose of the dead.








http://www.fotocommunity.de/search?...N0YXJ0IjtzOjI6IjQwIjt9&pos=44&display=8550723









http://www.fotocommunity.de/search?...OjU6InN0YXJ0IjtpOjA7fQ&pos=6&display=12292994

=P cmon, u can see buildings of the beautiful Lusatian villages in the pics.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Weingarten (Baden-Württemberg): Reiterprozession ("Blutritt") am "Blutfreitag"*



d.henney said:


> Osterreiten ("Easter ride"), a Sorbian tradition, where men of Lusatian villages send horse riders dressed in white ties out to other villages to spread the message of Jesus' rose of the dead.


A similar tradition exists in Weingarten. The abbey church there enshrines since c. 950 years a Holy Blood relic. It is shown during the greatest equestrian procession worldwide every year at the "Holy Blood Friday", the friday after Ascension Day.
Up to 3000 horsemen and c. 60 marching bands participate.
The procession is mentioned for the first time 1529 referring to it as an already old tradition.









http://www.domradio.de/website/image/17516.jpg?width=600









by www.blutritt-fotografie.de http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1228452
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Großsedlitz (Sachsen): Schloss und Park*

August II, king of Poland and prince elector of Saxony (August der Starke, "the Strong"), planned at Großsedlitz a huge park and new summer residence, which he only could realize in part. 
The building of a new palace remained undone, the "old" (rather modern) palace of Count Wackerbarth, one of his ministers, the previous owner of the estate, was preserved.

Two huge new orangeries were built and the park was realized halfway (1723-33).

The main and the left wing of Wackerbarth's castle were demolished in 1871, only the right sidewing preserved, the "castle" of today.

You can see it in the middle of this aerial view at the end of the two long stairways.

On the right side the two new royal orangeries, the upper and the lower one.









http://muellerle.de/

Count Wackerbarth's castle (architect perhaps Johann Christoph Knöffel, 1720-23) with the king's upper orangery









copperplate, 18th century http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Ansicht_des_Lustschlosses_Sedlitz.jpg

The castle of today, the right sidewing of the former palace (on the right the upper orangery)









by HamburgerDeern54 http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/921362
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Großsedlitz (Sachsen): Schloss und Park*

The castle and the two orangeries









by Friedhart Hübner http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/432741
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The upper orangery, architect Johann Christoph Knöffel (1723-33)









by Veit Schagow http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/37949
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by manfred altgott http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1272547
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Großsedlitz (Sachsen): Schloss und Park*

The upper orangery









by P.K.http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/438176
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The lower orangery (1723-33, architect perhaps Zacharias Longuelune)









by Norbert Ruffert http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/513048
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by Veit Schagow http://www.flickr.com/photos/schagow/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Großsedlitz (Sachsen): Schloss und Park*

good-humoured sphinxes









by Veit Schagow http://www.flickr.com/photos/schagow/









by Seelensack http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

A fountain









by Buntschatten http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/22823
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hamburg-Finkenwerder: Airbus Beluga*

A huge transport plane which commutes between the Airbus factories in Hamburg-Finkenwerder and Toulouse (France) to deliver big building segments, starting and landing at Finkenwerder.









by Andreas Deeken http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1134340
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by Frank F. Güdel http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/854836
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by Reinhold Kunde http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/825686
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Königswinter (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Schloss Drachenburg*

Dragon's Castle (1882-84), a Neogothic Palace, built for Baron Stephan von Sarter, a Paris banker, born in Bonn (1833-1902), who never lived in his castle.
Architects Berhard Tüshaus & Leo von Abbema, interior by Wilhelm Hoffmann.

Von Sarter, from lower middle class descent, made a fortune on the Paris stock exchange. He payed 1,7 Mio. Goldmark for his palace.









by HEJOKE http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1014319
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by A. Adolphs http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/928972
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The staircase









by Leslie Schnee http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1553643
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Königswinter (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Schloss Drachenburg*

The Dragon's Hall









by A. Adolphs http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/928972
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

A room with frescoes









by Leslie Schnee http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1553643
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

View from the castle down to the Rhine valley









by Christina Kaupert http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/610836
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Potsdamer Platz*

Berlin, Potsam Square, from left to right: Debis-Tower (106 m, architects Renzo Piano, Christoph Kohlbecker, 1997), Kollhoff-Tower (115 m, 1998/99, architect Hans Kollhoff), Bahn-Tower (103 m, 1999, architect Helmut Jahn).









by Andre Kreitlein http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/442193
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The Potsdam Square in the roaring twenties (behind the signal tower with the round clocks, which carries the first German traffic lights (1924), the two Doric temples of the Leipzig Gate by Karl Friedrich Schinkel, one of Berlin's old city gates)









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Fileotsdamer_Platz_2,_Berlin_1900.png
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The square after the roaring forties (Oct. 1945)









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Fotothek_df_pk_0000145_001.jpg


----------



## Skrapebook

Jobaneu said:


> Gaibach was one of the small residences of the Schönborn family.
> 
> The Gaibach Palace, 1590-1608, Baroque alterations after 1694, today a school


Sehr Schön!
Mein Familienname ist Schönbeck!


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Leipziger Tor (Potsdamer Platz)*

The Leipzig Gate, 1823/24 (old name: Potsdam Gate), drawing by its architect Karl Friedrich Schinkel), the two gate houses (the temples), slightly damaged 1945, were demolished by the communists 1961 to build the Berlin Wall.









http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potsdamer_Platz
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The gate 1833









http://www.schinkel-galerie.de/Liste%20zerstoert/Liste%20zerstoert%20all.htm

A photography from the thirties









http://www.potsdamer-platz.org/potsdamer_tor.htm


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

Jobaneu said:


> The Leipzig Gate, 1823/24 (old name: Potsdam Gate), drawing by its architect Karl Friedrich Schinkel), the two gate houses (the temples), slightly damaged 1945, *were demolished by the communists 1961 to build the Berlin Wall*.


omg:rant:

btw: Dragon's Castle looks fantastic!


----------



## StoneRose

Evenburg, Northern Germany









by msdstefan http://www.flickr.com/photos/stefan_heinrich/5431603908/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Isek

Medieval town of Ravensburg, Upper Swabia 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ravensburg


----------



## Isek

Wunderknabe said:


> Over a million views and 401 (!) pages now. A great thread literarly


:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Magnus-Haus*

The Magnus Mansion (G.W. von Knobelsdorff, 1750-56)









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Berlin,_Mitte,_Am_Kupfergraben,_Magnushaus_01.jpg&filetimestamp=20090702142753
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by wolf rabe http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/921975
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bamberg (Bayern, Franken): Gartenpavillon der Abtei St. Michael*

One of two Rococo pavilions in the terrace garden of St. Michael's Abbey in Bamberg (architect: Konrad Fink, c. 1750)









http://www.bamberg.de/gartenamt/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by Gerd Roppelt http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/874586
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









http://altbamberg.de/pavillon


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bamberg (Bayern, Franken): Michaelsberg-Abtei*

The former Benedictine abbey St. Michael on St. Michael's Mountain, view from the prince bishops' rose garden behind their residence.









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Kloster_Michaelsberg_vom_Rosengarten.JPG

Facade of St. Michael's church, 1696 by Johann Leonhard Dientzenhofer (post Gothic towers, c. 1610-1617 by Georg Niedermaier), monastery wings 1696-1712 by Johann Leonhard Dientzenhofer too. terrace with stairway 1723 by Johann Dientzenhofer.









by ++Frank++ http://www.flickr.com/photos/frank_z/









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Kloster_Michaelsberg_Kirche.JPG&filetimestamp=20070820085917


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bamberg (Bayern, Franken): Michaelsberg-Abtei*

The post Gothic choir








http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Kloster_Michaelsberg_Parkseite.jpg&filetimestamp=20070820153143

The nave (1610-17 by Lazaro Agostino), pulpit and high altar c. 1750









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Bamberg_Sankt_Michael_BW_5.JPG&filetimestamp=20080927172617

The choir









by Stefan Hofmann http://www.fotogalerie-schnaittach.de/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bamberg (Bayern, Franken): Michaelsberg-Abtei*

looking back









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Bamberg_Sankt_Michael_BW_8.JPG&filetimestamp=20081001165821

The organ, 1610









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Bamberg_Sankt_Michael_BW_10.JPG&filetimestamp=20081002171412

The pulpit, sculptor Georg Reuß (1751, on top Arcangel St. Michael, the patron of Germany, fighting against Lucifer)









Uploaded with ImageShack.us
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Bamberg_Sankt_Michael_BW_7.JPG


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bamberg (Bayern, Franken): Michaelsberg-Abtei*

The ceiling with the herbarium from 1617









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Kloster_Michaelsberg_Gew%C3%B6lbe.jpg&filetimestamp=20070820151243

Detail









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Vogeldarstellung_Michelsberg.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bamberg (Bayern, Franken): Michaelsberg-Abtei*

The sarcophagus of St. Otto, a Bamberg bishop, 1443









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Ottograb_NO,_klD.jpg&filetimestamp=20090404161441









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Otto_der_Heilige.jpg

The Baroque Holy Sepulchre









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Bamberg_Sankt_Michael_BW_3.JPG&filetimestamp=20080810174626


----------



## Skrapebook

Anyone can say or claim what they think but DEUTSCHLAND is truly 
the most perfect and most stunningly beautiful country on EARTH!
EVER IN HISTORY! :eek2:


----------



## Avalanix

I' kind of getting bored by those medieval things. Germany is not only old.
How about some new stuff like the university library of Greifswald?


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Ku-Damm-Eck (Hotel und Bekleidungskaufhaus)*

The Ku-Damm-Eck, 2000-01, architect: Meinhard von Gerkan (Gerkan, Marg & Partner), 45 m high, housing a hotel with 274 rooms, 40 suites and a big clothing store on the lower floors (on the right: the Concorde Hotel).









http://www.reisenews-online.de/pics/swissotel-berlin/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

back and side front









http://www.gmp-architekten.de/en/projects/swissotel-in-kudamm-eck.html
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The lobby of the Swissotel









http://www.bettenjagd.de/hotel-swissotel-berlin-in-berlin-deutschland-378593
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

Opposite to the Ku-Damm-Eck stands the Concorde Hotel (2002-05 by the architect Jan Kleihues, the son of Josef Paul Kleihues, another very good architect, who died 2004), 61 m high, 311 room incl. 44 suites.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hotelconcordeberlin/

the side front









http://www.flickr.com/photos/concorde-hotels/

The lobby









http://www.flickr.com/photos/concorde-hotels/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Concorde Hotel*

The ballroom









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hotelconcordeberlin/

The Lutece Bar









http://www.flickr.com/photos/concorde-hotels/

The "Brasserie Le Faubourg"









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hotelconcordeberlin/


----------



## jeromeee

Oberursel, the beautiful suburb of Frankfurt








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sirinisunshine/4911349420/








http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php..._malerwinkel.jpg&filetimestamp=20091107171107








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Ou-marktplatz001.jpg


----------



## Coccoloba

Love it the sculpture in the lobby of Concorde Hotel :yes:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Der Bildhauer Dietrich Klinge*



Coccoloba said:


> Love it the sculpture in the lobby of Concorde Hotel :yes:


It's a work of the sculptor Dietrich Klinge

Here his crucifix for the Haug Collegiate Church in Würzburg









by Blau blüht der Enzian http://www.qype.com/place/1395369-Kollegiatstift-Haug--Wuerzburg

"Die große Pfanem" (does anybody know what this means "Pfanem", perhaps a name?) in the courtyard of the Teutonic Knight monastery in Heilbronn









http://de.academic.ru/dic.nsf/dewiki/1295797
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## d.henney

We love Castle Pillnitz (Dresden, Saxony)! Imho most beautiful castle in Germany. =P









http://www.fotocommunity.de/search?...J0IjtzOjM6IjE0NCI7fQ&pos=147&display=11584213









http://www.l-seifert.de/dresden/Pillnitz.html









http://www.fotocommunity.de/search?...0YXJ0IjtzOjI6IjY0Ijt9&pos=70&display=17705194









http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/display/23896344


----------



## Jobaneu

*Heilbronn (Baden-Württemberg): Deutschhof*

Church and monastery of the Teutonic Knights in Heilbronn (1712-18 by Wilhelm Heinrich Behringer)









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Heilbronn_Deutschhof_20060714.jpg&filetimestamp=20070112201426
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Heilbronn-deutschhof-20.jpg&filetimestamp=20080715165519
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The courtyard with Renaissance buildings, on the right the sculpture "Die große Pfanem" (whatever this means) by Dietrich Klinge









by Biggi Oehler http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1012139
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Scharfenstein (Sachsen, Erzgebirge): Burg*

Scharfenstein Castle









Schlösserland Sachsen http://www.schloesserland-sachsen.de/de/fotogalerie/burgen_in_sachsen/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by Andre Uhlig http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/706654
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Scharfenstein (Sachsen, Erzgebirge): Burg*









by Manfred Altgott http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1272547
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by Manfred Altgott http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1272547
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Heidelberg (Baden-Württemberg): Angelika-Lautenschläger-Kinderklinik*

The new paediatric clinic of the Heidelberg university medical centre, 2004-08, by Nickl & Partner









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Angelika-Lautenschläger-Klinik.JPG









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Kinderklinik_heidelberg.jpg









by roro ro http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1639614
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mlaud

^^ Interessant.. Weisst du, ob die alte Klinik abgerissen wurde (Moro-Haus glaub ich) oder ist das ein Erweiterungsbau?


----------



## Jobaneu

*Heidelberg (Baden-Württemberg): Alte Kinderklinik, Neuenheimer Feld 153*



mlaud said:


> ^^ Interessant.. Weisst du, ob die alte Klinik abgerissen wurde (Moro-Haus glaub ich) oder ist das ein Erweiterungsbau?


The old paediatric clinic still exists (Neuenheimer Feld 153). Here it is: buildings from the fifties/sixties, some of its 10 buildings had been demolished, but the main ones were modernized.









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Heidelberg_Alte_Kinderklinik.JPG









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Alte_Kinderklinik_Heidelberg.JPG

The first paediatric clinic in Heidelberg, built 1884-85 (Luisenheilanstalt, Luisenstraße, it still exists too)









postcard, c. 1916 http://www.akpool.de/ansichtskarten/24011316-ansichtskarte-postkarte-heidelberg-akad-krankenhaus-kinderklinik
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Pforzheim (Baden-Württemberg): Luftangriff am 23. 02. 1945*

An horrific air raid devastated the old inner city of Pforzheim (February 23, 1945, c. 17000 dead). Almost nothing left from the old town.









http://www.nexusboard.net/sitemap/6365/der-alliierte-bombenholocaust-t248276/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









market square with the ruin of the neo-Renaissance town hall, later demolished http://www.nexusboard.net/sitemap/6365/der-alliierte-bombenholocaust-t248276/

Pforzheim today is dominated by buildings from the fifties/sixties









by Niccolo Dossagra (oder auch u.a. JürgenStrötgen oder js ode http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1296600
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Pforzheim (Baden-Württemberg): Altes und neues Rathaus, Innenstadt*

The inner city, the complex of the new town hall on the upper left margin of the photography









by Eddie http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/734115
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Old and new: the extended rest of the neo-Renaissance town hall (the backfront of the old building, the ruin of the forefront had been demolished).









by Lothar Bendig http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/458590
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The new town hall, a typical beton monster from the seventies (1968-73)









by Augenstein http://www.panoramio.com/user/1327077?with_photo_id=25721083
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hamburg: Blick vom Michel*

View from the Hamburg "Michel", the tower of St. Michaelis' Church, Hamburg's traditional landmark









by PhotoGL http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1060818

Here a model of the late-Baroque church with its 132 m high tower (architect Ernst Georg Sonnin, church, 1762-86, architechts Johann Leonhard Prey and Sonnin)









http://www.miniatur-wunderland.de/anlage/abschnitte/hamburg/highlights/michel/

and the original tower with renewed copper cladding, still without its typical green patina









http://www.technopress.de/OE/website.php?id=SHK/KME/data_1263.htm
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hamburg: Hauptkirche St. Michaelis*









by Heike Stangl http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/797424
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by Manuel Lebowsky http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/932523
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









http://www.abendblatt.de/multimedia/archive/00239/Alleinimmichel_1_HA_239073b.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hamburg: Hauptkirche St. Michaelis*

The high altar, pulpit and organ









by Heino Kitzig http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1171142









by Uwe Schmidt 3 http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1467827
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by M. Schnülli http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1609626
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

View over Lübeck:


source


----------



## Jobaneu

*Zwickau (Sachsen): Hauptmarkt*

The market square of Zwickau, on the left the late-Gothic "Gewandhaus" (the former cloth-maker guild hall, today a theatre) and the late-Gothic townhall (15th century, facade with Neogothic modifications, 1866/67).









http://de.academic.ru/dic.nsf/dewiki/1555644

The townhall









by Lothar Bendig http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/458590
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

A late-Gothic pharmacy, the "Kräutergewölbe", built c. 1470, one of the oldest in Germany









by Arnfried Lüdke http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/599027
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Zwickau (Sachsen): Gewandhaus*

The "Gewandhaus" (1522-25, a former guild hall, theatre since 1823)









by abejorro34 http://www.flickr.com/photos/abejorro34/









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Zwickau_Theatre.jpg&filetimestamp=20050111200348


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin-Kladow: Eine Dorfkirche in der Großstadt*

The parish church (1818) of the village Kladow, since 1920 part of Berlin









by Doris K http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/12772
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Potsdam-Sanssouci (Brandenburg): Freundschaftstempel*

This Temple of Friendship (Freundschaftstempel) erected Frederick the Great to commemorate the death (1758) of his beloved sister Wilhelmine, markgrave of Brandenburg-Bayreuth, in the park of the New Palace in Sanssouci, ten years after her death 1768-70, architect Carl von Gontard, sculptors: the brothers Johann David and Johann Lorenz Wilhelm Räntz.









by frankenschulz http://www.flickr.com/photos/frankenschulz/









by J. Gamnitzer http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1531436
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Wilhelmine von Brandenburg-Bayreuth









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Sitzstatue_4_Wilhelmine.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Potsdam-Sanssouci (Brandenburg): Antikentempel*

The counterpart of the "Freundschaftstempel" on the other side of the main alley of the New Palace's park is the "Antikentempel" (Antique Temple), built to house the king's collection of antique coins and gems, 1768-69 by Carl von Gontard.









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fileotsdam_antikentempel.jpg


----------



## mlaud

Schloss Ahorn in Coburg /Bayern


http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Schloss-Ahorn.jpg&filetimestamp=20060501054117


----------



## Jobaneu

*Potsdam (Brandenburg): Das Schlösschen auf der Pfaueninsel (Berlin), gesehen vom Marmorpalais aus*

Like a painting: the palace on the "Pfaueninsel" (Berlin) an artificial ruin, seen from the "Marmorpalais" (Marble Palace) in Potsdam, distance 4 km.









by Ewald Kruse http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/488324
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Pfaueninsel, Schlösschen*

Peacock Island is an Havel island, transformed into a landscape garden with palace and pavilions.

The palace is an artificial ruin with fine inner architecture, 1793-97, by court carpenter Johann Gottlieb Brendel. No architect was involved, Brendel had only to execute the orders of the king Friedrich Wilhelm II (1744-97, king since 1786 after the death of Frederick the Great, his uncle), who had built the small palace for his mistress Wilhelmine Enke (1754-1820). He had met Wilhelmine when she was 11 years old, loved her for the rest of his life. Since 1769 she was the official mistress of the crown prince, payed by his uncle, Frederick the Great. Friedrich Wilhelm sired five children with her and nobilitated Wilhelmine Enke to Countess Lichtenau in 1794.

Here she is, portrayed 1776 by the paintress Anna Dorothea Therbusch:









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Gräfin_Lichtenau.jpg

Her Pfaueninsel palace









by Reinhard Schild http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/700214
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The back front









by Uwe McWes http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/698349
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Pfaueninsel*

the castle's great parlour









http://www.zeitenblicke.de/2008/1/dogerloh/Abbildung-4/fullscreen
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The Pfaueninsel in 1810









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Dateifaueninsel_Karte_1810.jpg&filetimestamp=20070710084555

The "Kavaliershaus" by Karl Friedrich Schinkel, 1824/25









by Angelika Weidling http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/808668
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Erlangen (Bayern, Franken): Markgrafentheater*

The favorite sister of Frederick the Great, Margrave Wilhelmine von Bayreuth, had built not only in Bayreuth a beautiful opera house, but also this one in Erlangen (1743/44 by Giovanni Paolo Gaspari)









http://www.erlangen.huerdenlos.de/index.php?id=717&huerdenlos%5Bmodule_ratings%5D%5Baction%5D=detail&huerdenlos%5Bmodule_ratings%5D%5Bdbid%5D=2209









http://www.ipmglt.de/markgrafentheater-erlangen.html
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









http://www.erlangen.de/desktopdefault.aspx/tabid-63/1317_read-241/1317_page-2/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Erlangen (Bayern, Franken): Kollegienhaus der Universität, Zentrale von SIEMENS*

The architect Friedrich Wilhelm Scharff designed the neo-Baroque "Kollegienhaus" (1886-89) of the Erlangen university









by Vera Böhm http://www.panoramio.com/user/1920088?with_photo_id=12171477
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The central office building of SIEMENS in Erlangen (Himbeerpalast = Raspberry Palace because of its colour), 1948-53 by Hans Hertlein









http://www.siemens-pensionärsgemeinschaft-erlangen.de/









by Vera Böhm http://www.panoramio.com/user/1920088?with_photo_id=12171477
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Nabucco

cinxxx said:


> Since I won't be having a car, transportation will be a little bit difficult, I will be depending on trains, won't have that much flexibility I would like, so places that don't require to change a lot are better for me.


There are many interesting trips by train in that area. From Nürnberg you have all these cities/towns within 1 hour and 20 minutes:
http://files.myopera.com/nabucco/files/2011-03-10_020404.png


----------



## Jobaneu

*Erlangen (Bayern, Franken): Die barocke Stadtplanung*

Three aerial views to show the Baroque city planning

The castle with its park in the centre









by Helmut Lang http://www.erlangen.de/fr/desktopdefault.aspx/tabid-63/2093_read-1184/85_read-14864/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Looking south









by Helmut Lang http://www.erlangen.de/fr/desktopdefault.aspx/tabid-63/2093_read-1184/85_read-14864/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Looking north









by Helmut Lang http://www.erlangen.de/fr/desktopdefault.aspx/tabid-63/2093_read-1184/85_read-14864/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Isek

Update FFM-skyline including T185


----------



## Jobaneu

*Meiningen (Thüringen): ehemalige Hauptkaserne, heute Justizzentrum*



Isek said:


> Update FFM-skyline including T185


A photography made by yourself yesterday?

Anyway, great pic!


The main barracks in Meiningen, 1865-67 by the architect Otto Hoppe, 1996-2001 transformed into law courts by KLB Architekten Beltz, Kucher, Lutz.









c. 1880 http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Stadtkaserne1.jpg&filetimestamp=20090117160705

The southern forecourt









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Justizzentrum-Meiningen5.jpg&filetimestamp=20090322141612
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The north facade, the lines of the building are in reality not curved, but straight.









by madebytom http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1528951
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Meiningen (Thüringen): ehemelige Hauptkaserrne, Justizzentrum und Bundesbankfiliale*

A "straight" pic of the laow courts' north facade with the canteen on the left, which is really round and the library cube on the right.









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Justizzentrum-Meiningen01.jpg&filetimestamp=20070124195231









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Meiningen-Justizzentrum.jpg&filetimestamp=20060409150047

In the area of the former main barracks the Bundesbank built a branch bank, completed in 2000.









by Kronenberger http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1219069
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Frankfurt (Hessen): Westhafentower*

The "Westhafentower", 109 m high, 2001-04, architects Schneider + Schumacher









by Maria Weidler http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/39554
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Husum (Schleswig-Holstein, Nordfriesland): Schaf*

No comment









by Antje Meichsner http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/567821
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Rostock-Warnemünde (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern): Leuchtturm und "Teepott"*

Lighthouse (1897/98, 37 m, architect Karl-Friedrich Kerner) and "Teapot" in Warnemünde, a seaside resort on the Baltic Sea.

The "Teepott" (1967, a restaurant) is a good example for the concrete shell buildings of its architect Ulrich Müther, one of the best GDR architects.

The roof is formed as a hyperbolical paraboloid, a structure, which achieves enormous stability by very thin concrete shells (7 to 10 centimetres thick), giving this building an elegant, filigree, swinging allure, traits, which the political system of the GDR never owned, a counterpoint to the dull, monotonous large-panel system buildings.









by xcessm http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1580829
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by Marcus Dülfer http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/633046
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by Tim Brüning http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/747312
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Püchersreuth (Bayern, Oberpfalz): Wallfahrtskirche St. Quirin*

The pilgrimage church St. Quirin, 1678-80 by Antonio della Porta (the architect of the Erlangen Palace, he built many churches and palaces in Bohemia and Silesia, was the court architect of Prince Lobkowicz).









http://www.oberpfalz-luftbild.de/quirin.htm









by MatthiasSp http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1282668
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by MatthiasSp http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1282668
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Neustadt an der Waldnaab (Bayern, Oberpfalz): Schloss*

The Old and the New Lobkowicz Palace in Neustadt an der Waldnaab









http://www.oberpfalz-luftbild.de/neustadt-wn.htm

The Old Palace (16th century)









http://www.burgen-und-schloesser.net/bayern/altes-schloss-neustadt/altes-schloss-neustadt-12.jpg

The Baroque wing (New Palace) by Antonio della Porta (1698-1702)









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Neustadt_Waldnaab_13.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Jobaneu said:


> No comment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Antje Meichsner http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/567821
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



hehe, i like that! german sheep!


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

http://krillemuehle.de/img/heidschnucke.jpg









http://www.schäferei-margarita.de/schaeferei_hs_maedels.jpg









http://www.ferienhaus-windlicht.de/assets/images/HP-Tiere-01.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

friedewald








http://www.burgen-und-schloesser.net/hessen/burg-friedewald/burg-friedewald-11.jpg








http://www.burgen-und-schloesser.net/hessen/burg-friedewald/burg-friedewald-09.jpg








http://www.burgen-und-schloesser.net/hessen/burg-friedewald/burg-friedewald-06.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

http://www.burgen-und-schloesser.net/hessen/burg-friedewald/burg-friedewald-03.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b8/Burgruine_friedewald.jpg

Vischering Lüdinghausen








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...750px-Burg_Vischering_bei_Lüdinghausen,_3.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Wildeshausen (Niedersachsen): Schafstall auf dem Pestruper Gräberfeld*



Dr.Mabuse said:


> http://www.schäferei-margarita.de/schaeferei_hs_maedels.jpg


I see, you want to seduce the innocent little sheep by showing her attractive rams.

You think, Friesian sheep are quite naive?

Shame on you!


An old sheepfold (unfortunately burnt down just two weeks ago, probably by an arsonist - I think, it will be reconstructed) on the Pestrup grave field.









by Maik Köster http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/431947
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

This grave field is a small heathland on which several hundred of little barrows are situated ( 900-200 BC, only c. 1 meter high, diameters between 6 and 30 meters), unique in Europe. The barrows are urn graves.









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Dateiestruper_Graeberfeld.jpg&filetimestamp=20061225212830









by vandevoern http://www.flickr.com/photos/lucasbra/

The sheep shall prevent scrub encroachment, protect the heath.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Gundremmingen (Bayern): Atomkraftwerk*

Germany's most powerful nuclear power station, c. 2800 MW, where we produce good, clean, green German atomic energy.

So help us God!









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Luftbild_KKW_Gundremmingen.JPG&filetimestamp=20100719195244









http://www.rwe.com/web/cms/de/333808/rwe-power-ag/mediencenter/bilder/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by Jochen Krist http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/879633
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Landshut








http://images.zeit.de/wissen/umwelt...tomkraftwerk-landshut-deutschland-540x304.jpg


----------



## jpope50

Germany is So beautiful.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bonn-Ramersdorf (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Hotel Kameha Grand*

A new luxury hotel on the Rhine, the Kameha Grand Bonn, 2007-09, architect Karl-Heinz Schommer









by gflash5000 http://www.flickr.com/photos/gflash5000/

The Rhine front









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Kameha_Grand_Bonn_P9210455.JPG
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









http://www.kamehagrand.com/index.php?app=gallery&menuid=6&contentid=6&languageid=1&albumid=1
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bonn-Ramersdorf (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Hotel Kameha Grand Bonn*

The central hall









by Giovanni Bonnerarte http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1242170
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The lobby









http://www.mibux.de/2010/07/mein-neues-designhotel-in-bonn/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Coccoloba

That most modern building, outside and inside bufff


----------



## KayKRowland

Thanks for sharing. It's definitely unique. Nice Photos. All the best!


----------



## Jobaneu

*Nürnberg (Bayern, Franken): Heilig-Geist-Spital*

The courtyard of the "Heilig-Geist-Spital" in Nuremberg (1489-1527).









by ulialone http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1585569
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Düsseldorf-Niederkassel (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Japanischer Garten*

The biggest Japanese community in Europe (c. 6000 people) lives in Düsseldorf. They form the only "Japantown" in Germany.

Therefore you can find here a Japanese garden and Bhuddist temple, built 1993.









by Hugo Liedtke http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/422240
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by Reinert und Irene N.K. http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/816448
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Many Germans admire the dignity and calm in which the Japanese people endures suffering and pain.

May God help the Japanese, especially those (with them also American soldiers I've heard in the radio), who struggle during these hours to prevent the worst and risk their health and their lives.









by Trudi http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/915489
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## miamipaintball

Jobaneu said:


> The biggest Japanese community in Europe (c. 6000 people) lives in Düsseldorf. They form the only "Japantown" in Germany.
> 
> Therefore you can find here a Japanese garden and Bhuddist temple, built 1993.
> 
> 
> Many Germans admire the dignity and calm in which the Japanese people endures suffering and pain.
> 
> May God help the Japanese, especially those (with them also American soldiers I've heard in the radio), who struggle during these hours to prevent the worst and risk their health and their lives.


i dont wanna start a shit storm here.. but Japanese dont believe in god... they believe in reincarnation ( more to do with spirit and nature) but not a god which controls everything.. 

and if god was so kind he would have not caused the earth quake nor tsunami., so asking god to help those people is pointless.


----------



## Tiaren

^^
What the *beep* is wrong with you?!


----------



## Jobaneu

miamipaintball said:


> i dont wanna start a shit storm here.. but Japanese dont believe in god... they believe in reincarnation ( more to do with spirit and nature) but not a god which controls everything..
> 
> and if god was so kind he would have not caused the earth quake nor tsunami., so asking god to help those people is pointless.


You may be right, but that's completely unimportant.

I'm Catholic, I believe in God, I pray and God decides.


----------



## miamipaintball

Tiaren said:


> ^^
> What the *beep* is wrong with you?!



nothing... you have a different view/ belief than i do.. which is why my post seems out of place/wrong to you.. this is were different opinions clash which is why i said i dont wanna start a shit storm.


Jobaneu said:


> You may be right, but that's completely unimportant.
> 
> I'm Catholic, I believe in God, I pray and God decides.




nice photos though, and everyone else in the thread.. not many from lower franconia though.


----------



## JValjean

Jobaneu said:


> The Old and the New Lobkowicz Palace in Neustadt an der Waldnaab
> 
> The Old Palace (16th century)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.burgen-und-schloesser.net/bayern/altes-schloss-neustadt/altes-schloss-neustadt-12.jpg
> 
> The Baroque wing (New Palace) by Antonio della Porta (1698-1702)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Neustadt_Waldnaab_13.jpg


Very lovely! Thank you very much for posting this!


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Prinz-Albrecht-Palais*

One of the most beautiful Berlin palaces: the Prinz-Albrecht-Palais, built 1737-39 by an unknown architect, following the Paris model of an "hotel entre cour et jardin", here the cour d'honneur









c. 1840 http://www.sosantikvarium.hu/engraving2880-2.html
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









presented by wolf rabe http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/921975
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Since 1934 the palace was the headquarter of the "SS-Sicherheitsdienst" (SD), the official residence of SS-Obergruppenführer Reinhard Heydrich.

Destroyed by air raids, the ruin had been demolished on the orders of the West Berlin Senate in 1949.

The garden side, 1948









presented by wolf rabe http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/921975
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## erbse

What a sad deed 


Totally a reconstruction candidate! Berlin, revive your history!


----------



## Jobaneu

*Kitzingen (Bayern, Franken): ehemalige Ursulinenkirche, heute evangelische Stadtkirche*

The former Ursuline Church (1686-93 by Antonio Petrini) in Kitzingen on the Main









by reisekalle http://relaunch.reisekalle.de/2010/12/









by Danmaro http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/906418
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by reisekalle http://relaunch.reisekalle.de/2010/12/


----------



## Justme

Jobaneu said:


> The biggest Japanese community in Europe (c. 6000 people) lives in Düsseldorf. They form the only "Japantown" in Germany.
> 
> Therefore you can find here a Japanese garden and Bhuddist temple, built 1993.


Some lovely photos there of the Japanese gardens. Though, I don't know how accurate the claim that Düsseldorf has the largest Japanese community. There are +19,000 Japanese people living in London.
http://www.thinklondon.com/downloads/london_communities/apac_japan/D3_communities_japan_english.pdf


----------



## Jobaneu

*Düsseldorf (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Rathaus und "Jan Wellem"-Reiterstandbild*



Justme said:


> Some lovely photos there of the Japanese gardens. Though, I don't know how accurate the claim that Düsseldorf has the largest Japanese community. There are +19,000 Japanese people living in London.
> http://www.thinklondon.com/downloads/london_communities/apac_japan/D3_communities_japan_english.pdf


Yes, you are right. Now I've read about it: Düsseldorf has the third largest Japanese population in Europe (11 000; 6000 in the city itself, 5000 in the surrounding area), the Paris community is bigger too, but smaller than the London community.

I think, that Düsseldorf, a small city (c. 590 000 people) in comaparison to Paris or London, is much more imprinted by this community than these metropolises.

In front of the Düsseldorf town hall (1570-72 by Alexander Pasqualini the Younger, minor transformations by Joseph Couven 1749) stands the equestrian statue of "Jan Wellem" (Johann Wilhelm, Elector Palatine and among others Duke of Jülich and Berg - Düsseldorf was the capital of this dukedom). Johann Wilhelm (1658-1716), member of the Wittelsbach family, loved Düsseldorf, where he was born.
It was his favourite residence, here he concentrated his famous collection of paintings (today in Munich, the Bavarian branch of the Wittelsbach dynasty had inherited it), here he ordered to install his equestrian statue, created by his court sculptor, Gabriel de Grupello, 1711.









by Peter Vollmert http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/759059
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Jan-Wellem-Reiterstandbild_auf_dem_Marktplatz_in_Duesseldorf-Altstadt,_von_Suedosten.jpg
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by Peter Raudenkolb http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1039860
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Schwetzingen (Baden-Württemberg): Schlosspark*

Other sculptures of Gabriel de Grupello (1644-1730) are the "Seahorse Fountain" and the "Galathea" (1715) in the park of the Palatine summer residence Schwetzingen









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Schwetzingen_Schlosspark_Skulpturen_10.jpg
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Schwetzingen_Schlosspark_Skulpturen_18.jpg
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Kitzingen (Bayern, Franken): Marktplatz mit Rathaus*

The Renaissance town hall of Kitzingen (1561-63)









by Panoramyx http://www.flickr.com/photos/panoramyx/









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:MarktplatzKitzingen.JPG&filetimestamp=20101008200454
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Kitzingen (Bayern, Franken): St. Johannes*

St. Johannes' Church, the main parish church of Kitzingen (1400-84, tower helmet by B. Neumann).









http://deu.archinform.net/projekte/12932.htm
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









http://www.meinestadt.de/kitzingen/bilder/detail?id=416471


----------



## Jobaneu

*Kitzingen (Bayern, Franken): St. Johannes*

The interior









http://www.kitzingen.info/kirchen.0.html

Looking back, pulpit by Materno Bossi (late 18th century)









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:St.Johannes.jpg


----------



## cinxxx

*Würzburg (Bayern, Franken): Next pictures are all from the Marienburg Fortress*












f8.0 - 60 seconds - ISO 80



pictures by me


----------



## cinxxx

*Würzburg (Bayern, Franken): Käppele*

Käppele

The Stations of the Cross leading to this baroque masterpiece of a church (built 1748-1750 by Balthasar Neumann) are worth the trip all by itself. The stairs leading to the church are lined by plane trees and the stations are all pieces of art. The church itself boasts magnificent frescos and stucco works, as well as a miracle hall with votive donations. Ascending the 352 steps to the church is rewarded with a fantastic view of the Fortress “Marienberg,” the city and the Main River valley.

Pilgrimage church; built by Balthasar Neumann from 1748 – 1752. Rich architecture and glamorous interior decoration; Stations of the Cross with life-size sculptures by P. Wagner 1767 – 1778; numerous old votive offerings in the miracle walkway.



picture by me


----------



## cinxxx

*Würzburg (Bayern, Franken): A few night panormas from the fortress*


----------



## cinxxx

*Würzburg (Bayern, Franken): And the fortress itself*





pictures bye me

This ends the Würzburg Tour!


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

deutchland ist immer so schon :cheers:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Würzburg (Bayern, Franken): Justizgebäude*



cinxxx said:


> I think this was recently renovated ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picture by me


This is the Würzburg Court House 1889-92, by Wilhelm von Langenfaß (simplified recontstruction after the air raids of WW II 1947-53). 
The splendid inner decoration is completely lost.









http://www.jaeger-ausbau.de/referenzen/referenz/justizzentrum-wuerzburg.html
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The same risalit before WW II


















both pics from http://www.justiz.bayern.de/gericht/lg/wue/bauwerk/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Essen (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Thyssen-Krupp-Quartier*

The new Thyssen Krupp headquarter in Essen, 2007-10, by JSWD Architekten and Chaix & Morel et associés.
The central cube is 50 m high.









by Günter Pilger http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1115978
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by Martin Lindberg http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1356796
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Essen (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Thyssen-Krupp-Quartier*









by Theescimo http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1603724









by D-P Photography http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1488637
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us








by Ingo Breucker http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/967451
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cinxxx

Here you can find my Regensburg collection:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=74949177&postcount=215


----------



## seem

^^ Thanks for these pics, I am just going to Essen in two weeks. :cheers:


----------



## irrational_pi

SUPER!! :applause::applause:

Hoffentlich kann ich wieder nach Deutschland fahren! :colgate:


----------



## cinxxx

*München (Bayern): Justice Palace (Justizpalast)*

The Justizpalast Munich (Palace of Justice) is a palatial courthouse and administrative building in Munich.

It was constructed in 1890-1897 by the architect Friedrich von Thiersch in neo-baroque style at the west side of the Karlsplatz (Stachus). The building of the Gründerzeit is dominated by a glass dome (67 meters). It houses the Bavarian Department of Justice and the District Court I of Munich.



















pictures by me


----------



## cinxxx

*München (Bayern): New Justizpalast*

Since the huge building turned out to be too small Friedrich von Thiersch constructed already in 1905 at the west side of the building the so-called New Justizpalast. This time he created the courthouse in strong contrast to the Justizpalast in red brick stone in northern neo-gothic style with two towers. The New Justizpalast houses the Bavarian Constitutional Court and the Higher Regional Court.









picture by me


----------



## cinxxx

*München (Bayern): Karlsplatz (Stachus)*

Stachus is a large square in central Munich, southern Germany. The square has been named officially Karlsplatz in 1797 after the unpopular Charles Theodore, Elector of Bavaria. Munich natives seldom use that name, calling the square instead Stachus, after the pub Beim Stachus, once owned by Eustachius Föderl, that was located there until construction work for Karlsplatz began.









picture by me

Most important buildings dominating the square are the Karlstor, a gothic gate of the demolished medieval fortification, the rondell before the gate and the neo-baroque Justizpalast (Palace of Justice). In front of the Karlstor is a big fountain during the summer period. In winter an open-air ice rink is installed there. The underground contains a large shopping center. Also between Stachus square and Marienplatz the main pedestrian area of the city (Neuhauser Strasse / Kaufinger Strasse) houses numerous shops and restaurants.

The Karlsplatz (Stachus) U-Bahn and S-Bahn station is located below the square. The Stachus also serves as a hub for the city's tramway system, located on Altstadtring, the Old Town's orbital road system.


----------



## cinxxx

*München (Bayern): Neuhauser Straße / Augustinerstraße*









picture by me


----------



## cinxxx

*München (Bayern): The New Town Hall and Marienplatz*

*The New Town Hall* (German: Neues Rathaus) is a town hall at the northern part of Marienplatz in Munich, Bavaria, Germany. It hosts the city government including the city council, offices of the mayors and part of the administration. In 1874 the municipality had left the Old Town Hall for its new domicile.

It was built between 1867 and 1908 by Georg von Hauberrisser in a Gothic Revival architecture style. It covers an area of 9159 m² having 400 rooms.

The main facade is placed toward the plaza, while the back side is adjacent to a small park (Marienhof). The basement is almost completely occupied by a large restaurant called Ratskeller. On the ground floor, some rooms are rented for small businesses. Also located in the ground floor is the major official tourist information.

The first floor hosts a big balcony towards the Marienplatz which is used for large festivals such as football championships or for concerts during the Weihnachtsmarkt. Its main tower has a height of 85 m and is available for visitors with an elevator. On the top thrones the Münchner Kindl. The Rathaus-Glockenspiel, performed by an apparatus daily on 11am, 12pm and 5pm, is a tourist attraction.









picture by me

*Mary's Column*
The Mariensäule is a Marian column located on the Marienplatz in Munich, Germany. It was erected in 1638 to celebrate the end of Swedish occupation during the Thirty Years' War and is topped by a golden statue of the Virgin Mary standing on a crescent moon as the Queen of Heaven, created in 1590. The figure was originally located in the Frauenkirche. Mariensäule in Munich was the first column of this type built north of the Alps and inspired erecting other Marian columns in this part of Europe.

At each corner of the column's pedestal is a statue of a putto, created by Ferdinand Murmann. The four putti are each depicted fighting a different beast, symbolizing the city's overcoming of adversities: war represented by the lion, pestilence by the cockatrice, hunger or famine by the dragon and heresy by the serpent.









picture by me


----------



## cinxxx

*München (Bayern): Old Town Hall (Altes Rathaus)*

The Old Town Hall (German Altes Rathaus), until 1874 the domicile of the municipality, serves today as a building for the city council in Munich. The Old Town Hall bounds the central square Marienplatz on its east side.

The building, documented for the first time in 1310, had its Grand Hall (Großer Saal) constructed in 1392/1394. The former Talburg Gate (Talburgtor) of the first city wall serves as spire. The Old Town Hall was re-designed in late-gothic style by Jörg von Halsbach 1470-1480. The Grand Hall was decorated by the Morris dancers, created by Erasmus Grasser. After alterations of the facade during the Renaissance the building was restored in neo-gothic style 1861-1864. In 1874 the municipality moved to the New Town Hall.

For the passage of increased road traffic the Old Town Hall was tunneled in 1877 and 1934. During World War II the building was severely damaged and the spire was reconstructed in 1971-1974.

The Grand Hall was the venue for the speech of Joseph Goebbels on November 9th, 1938 which is known as the prelude for the Kristallnacht.

seen also in the picture above









picture by me


----------



## cinxxx

*München (Bayern): Isartor*

The Isartor at the Isartorplatz in Munich is one of four main gates of the medieval city wall. It served as a fortification for the defence and is the most easterly of Munich's three remaining gothic town gates (Isartor, Sendlinger Tor and Karlstor). The gate (German: Tor) is located close to the Isar and was named after the river.

The Isartor was constructed in 1337 within the scope of the enlargement of Munich and the construction of the second city wall between 1285 and 1337 which was completed under the Emperor Louis IV. The Isartor is today the only medieval gate in Munich which has conserved its medium main tower and the restoration in 1833-35 by Friedrich von Gärtner has recreated the dimensions and appearance close to the original structure. The frescos, created in 1835 by Bernhard von Neher, depict the victorious return of Emperor Louis after the Battle of Mühldorf in 1322. The Isartor today houses a humorous museum which is dedicated to the comedian and actor Karl Valentin. A café for visitors has been integrated.

The Isartortheater, which produced Singspiele and spoken plays in the early 19th century, was destroyed in the Second World War.[1]

The Isartorplatz is served by the S Bahn station which is named Isartor after the gate.









picture by me


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

cinxxx said:


> the Old Town Hall was tunneled in 1877 and 1934. During World War II the building was severely damaged and the spire was reconstructed in 1971-1974.


Actually, it was not just the spire. The tower was completely destroyed and reconstructed in the 70s.

that picture shows the situation around Marienplatz (1960, tower is still missing)

http://www.merkur-online.de/bilder/...62246-w05-verkehrsregelung-marien_475px.9.jpg

btw: nice pictures :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx

^^ I believe you. I took the info from wiki, so maybe it's not so accurate. 
I only wandered around for 1 hour, but I will return in Germany in April, around Easter, and I must definitely visit München.

btw: danke sehr :cheers:


----------



## SO143

Jobaneu said:


> One end


It looks like a big ship :banana: beautiful 

but cost over a billion euro? hno: you can even get a decent football stadium with that money


----------



## erbse

There's almost no place where it's more expansive to build something than in Germany.

Safety guidelines, laws, material, workforce, ... As a result, you only get structurally almost perfect buildings here. German perfectionism.


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Norderny Northsea








http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/377630.jpg

Fehman Eastsea








http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/13093693.jpg

Lake Constance








http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/26767080.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Düsseldorf-Himmelgeist (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Schloss Mickeln*



Wunderknabe said:


> Impressive, but the Tempelhof-Airport-Building ist still larger I think. (length 1200 m)


I think you are right whilst I don't know, how high and wide the halls of the Berlin-Tempelhof hangar hemicycle really are.

I should have written office building.



Now a small but well proportioned Neoclassical palace: Mickeln Castle (1840-42, architect: Josef Niehaus), built as summer residence for the duke of Arenberg.

The entrance side









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Schloss_Mickeln,_D%C3%BCsseldorf.jpg&filetimestamp=20110114024834
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The garden side









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei%C3%BCsseldorf_-_Schloss_Mickeln_03_ies.jpg&filetimestamp=20080415161529
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Nürnberg (Bayern, Franken): Der Schöne Brunnen*

The late-Gothic "Schöne Brunnen" (Beautiful Fountain) in the principal market square of Nuremberg, 1385-96 by the sculptor Heinrich Beheim.
It is 19 m high and shows (from the bottom up): 

the Philosophy and the Seven Liberal Arts, 
the Four Evangelists, 
the Four Fathers of the Church, 
the Seven Prince-Electors (princes who had the right to elect the emperor), 
the Nine Heroes (Pagans from the Antique, Jews from the Old Testament and Christians, historical and mythological persons),
Moses and the Seven Prophets. 

The fountain symbolizes the ideals and foundations of the Holy Roman Empire of the German Nation.









by marcmo http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcmos/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The philosopher Socrates (symbolizing Philosophy) and Pope Saint Gregory the Great (a Father of the Church)









by sbhaling http://www.flickr.com/photos/sbahling/

From right to left:
Cicero (for the Rhetoric), Saint Jerome (Father of the Church) with his lion (a small one, very small), four Prince-Electors (the Count Palatine of the Rhine, the King of Bohemia, two Prince-Bishops, perhaps of Cologne, Trier or Mainz)









by Wendy Nowak http://www.flickr.com/photos/wendyn/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Albrecht Dürer: Der Heilige Hieronymus im Gehäuse*

Another representation of St. Jerome, "St. Jerome in His Study" (with a bigger lion, a dog , a rather fat one, and many symbols) by Albrecht Dürer, copperplate print from 1514.

The study with its furnishings is a good example for an (rich!) interior of Dürer's epoch.
His own study might have looked alike.









http://de.academic.ru/dic.nsf/dewiki/318939


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Victory Column








http://static.rp-online.de/layout/fotos/457x325/21143-P_16009762579_HighRes.jpg

New Cityhall Hannover








http://static.rp-online.de/layout/fotos/457x325/21143-16003916789.jpg

Speyer








http://static.rp-online.de/layout/fotos/457x325/21143-16005032572.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bad Salzuflen (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Altes und neues Rathaus*

The old town hall (1545-47)









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Historisches_Rathaus_Salzuflen.JPG
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









http://connect.in.com/bad/images-bad-boys-ta-leoni--14-401305639535.html
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The new town hall (1975-77)









http://de.academic.ru/dic.nsf/dewiki/128454
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Why accept citizens such an architecture?

Don't they love their cities any more?

No interest?

It's sad.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Trier (Rheinland-Pfalz): Alter Moselkran*

An old harbour crane on the Moselle in Trier, tower 1416, pivotable roof and the two jibs 18th century, two treadwheels (diameter 4,13 m for two men each), lifting capacity for each jib c. 1 ton.









http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.trier.de/gif/downloads/moselkran.jpg&imgrefurl=http://cms.trier.de/stadt-trier/Integrale%3FSID%3DCRAWLER%26ACTION%3DViewPage%26MODULE%3DFrontend%26Page.PK%3D811&usg=__xVPZqRYR-C_ZSl1QQuKVHEvj3wI=&h=1701&w=2268&sz=1390&hl=de&start=17&zoom=1&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=t1_uiPLv1sd8_M:&tbnh=113&tbnw=150&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dalter%2Bmoselkran%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dde%26safe%3Doff%26sa%3DN%26tbm%3Disch&ei=P3aVTZT3K8vXsgaBwoCMBQ
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Würzburg (Bayern, Franken): Alter Kranen*

The old crane on the Main, 1767-73, architect Franz Ignaz Michael Neumann, Balthasar Neumann's son, himself a gifted architect and engineer.
The roof is pivotable, the wooden jibs are copper-plated, two treadwheels (diameter 5 m), lifting capacity c. 2 tons each jib.









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Alter_Kranen_Würzburg.jpg
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Würzburg_old_crane_-_IMG_6964.JPG
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The blazon of prince bishop Adam Friedrich von Seinsheim (during his reign the crane was built), on the left the personification of Franconia (the Würzburg prince bishops were dukes of Franconia), on the right that one of the river Main,









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Würzburg_-_Alter_Kranen_Wappen_mit_Figuren.JPG
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Würzburg (Bayern, Franken): Alter Kranen*

The crane at work (electronic image), behind it the Würzburg bonded warehouse.









by J. Eckhardt http://www.ca-wallau.com/Bilder_Seiten/Kran_Wuerzburg/gesamt_02.jpg


----------



## Tiaren

Jobaneu said:


> An old harbour crane on the Moselle in Trier, tower 1416, pivotable roof and the two jibs 18th century, two treadwheels (diameter 4,13 m for two men each), lifting capacity for each jib c. 1 ton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.trier.de/gif/downloads/moselkran.jpg&imgrefurl=http://cms.trier.de/stadt-trier/Integrale%3FSID%3DCRAWLER%26ACTION%3DViewPage%26MODULE%3DFrontend%26Page.PK%3D811&usg=__xVPZqRYR-C_ZSl1QQuKVHEvj3wI=&h=1701&w=2268&sz=1390&hl=de&start=17&zoom=1&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=t1_uiPLv1sd8_M:&tbnh=113&tbnw=150&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dalter%2Bmoselkran%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dde%26safe%3Doff%26sa%3DN%26tbm%3Disch&ei=P3aVTZT3K8vXsgaBwoCMBQ
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Last summer I quite often sat on those stairs leading up to the terrace above, to draw the scenery on the other side of the Moselle river (I had too, because I'm graphics and design student).


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Selters city hall, former military building from the 18th century or something.








http://www.goldenergrund.org/portal/foto/sehenswert/2004_07_07_001_niederselters_rathaus_60.jpg









http://www.ich-geh-wandern.de/files...ldener_grund/taunus_niederselters_rathaus.jpg









http://www.ich-geh-wandern.de/files..._grund/taunus_niederselters_rathaus_front.jpg


----------



## JLAG

Jobaneu said:


> The new town hall (1975-77)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://de.academic.ru/dic.nsf/dewiki/128454
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Why accept citizens such an architecture?
> 
> Don't they love their cities any more?
> 
> No interest?
> 
> It's sad.


Agree. It is really sad and what makes it worse is that I sometimes wonder if we have learned anything. Boxes like this, but in a "modern" version, are still getting built.


----------



## Jobaneu

Tiaren said:


> Last summer I quite often sat on those stairs leading up to the terrace above, to draw the scenery on the other side of the Moselle river (I had too, because I'm graphics and design student).


Scan and post some drawings.

A scan is something like a photo, so you will not be OT.

Think about it


----------



## Jobaneu

*Frankfurt (Hessen): Hauptwache)*



Dr.Mabuse said:


> Selters city hall, former military building from the 18th century or something.


A typical building of the late 18th century, severe but elegant. I like that.

In Wikipedia I could read, it was built during the reign of Clemens Wenzeslaus, the last Trier prince bishop, I guess c. 1780/90, perhaps designed by Francois Ignace Mangin.
It shows a very french "hand writing".

I think it was some sort of guard house like the "Frankfurter Hauptwache", although the "Hauptwache" is a late Baroque building (1729/30, architect: Johann Jakob Samhammer), which I like even more.

A painting by Christian Georg Schütz d. Ä. (1760), on the left the Zeil, on the right St. Catherine's Church.









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:FfM-Hauptwache-1760.jpg
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by Volker Gutgesell http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/439434
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by Erwin Hollecker http://www.hollecker.de/Frankfurt.html
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hofgeismar (Hessen): Gesundbrunnen und Schloss Schönburg*

Since 1728 the landgraves of Hesse-Kassel had built a small princes' spa ( a hybrid between a summer residence and a spa) around the Hofgeismar mineral spring.

The monopteros over the mineral spring (c.1790 by Simon Louis du Ry), in the backgound one of two spa buildings, the "Friedrichsbad" (1764 by J.L. Splittorf)









by RainerSchuetz http://www.flickr.com/photos/rschuetz/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

On the opposite side of the monopteros (in your back referred to the photo above) behind a lake is Schönburg Palace, the summer residence of landgrave Wilhelm IX (1787-89 by his court architect Simon Louis du Ry).









by RainerSchuetz http://www.flickr.com/photos/rschuetz/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Hofgeismar-Schönburg.JPG


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Jobaneu said:


> A typical building of the late 18th century, severe but elegant. I like that.
> 
> In Wikipedia I could read, it was built during the reign of Clemens Wenzeslaus, the last Trier prince bishop, I guess c. 1780/90, perhaps designed by Francois Ignace Mangin.
> It shows a very french "hand writing".
> 
> I think it was some sort of guard house like the "Frankfurter Hauptwache", although the "Hauptwache" is a late Baroque building (1729/30, architect: Johann Jakob Samhammer), which I like even more.


It was the the guard house for the guards of the selters water.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Potsdam (Brandenburg): ehemalige Kaserne der Garde-Ulanen*



Dr.Mabuse said:


> It was the the guard house for the guards of the selters water.


Undoubtedly.

Therefore here resided the most disciplined and sober guard of the entire German Empire, even Frederick the Great became envious comparing the Selters company with his Potsdam Guard Regiments.

Without Selters water, Electoral Trier wouldn't have been the superpower, which it might have become, if only someone would have found it in the map.

The Guard Uhlan Barracks in Potsdam, 1861-79, the main building









by golupo http://www.flickr.com/photos/golupo/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by roger4336 http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Huy (Sachsen-Anhalt, Harz): Schloss Westerburg*

The moated Westerburg Castle, Germany's oldest still existing moated castle (origins date back to c. 780, the era of Charlesmagne and his Saxon Wars).

The actual structure originates in the 16th and 17th century, the keep c. 1200.
Amidst the round farmyard a partially half-timbered pigeon tower, today the bed chambre for a bridal pair (the castle is now a hotel).









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Wasserschloss_Westerburg_Luftbild_2006.jpg&filetimestamp=20100923111215









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Wasserschloss_Westerburg_Burghof.jpg&filetimestamp=20100923122454


----------



## Jobaneu

*Huy (Sachsen-Anhalt, Harz): Schloss Westerburg*









by Lutz W. Müller http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/892260
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The castle chapel, c. 1680, decorated for a wedding ceremony.









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Wasserschloss_Westerburg_Kapelle.jpg&filetimestamp=20100923123400


----------



## Jobaneu

*Valwig (Rheinland-Pfalz, Moseltal): Weinberge*

The vineyards of Valwig on the Moselle









by Wolfgang Weninger http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/454415
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## leo_mp

Beautiful


----------



## SaltlandUnited

I really enjoy to see the beautiful German pictures over here! I hope to find some interesting places to visit near the Dutch border (Enschede)....


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

_*Aachen*_
_

Aachen - Dom und Rathaus von kaktus621 auf Flickr_


----------



## friedemann

You're doing a nice Job, Jobaneu! And good to see we've passed a million views already.


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

_*Passau *_


Passau etwas später... von _darklight auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

_*Querfurt*_


Burg Querfurt von baerchen57 auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

_*Schwäbisch Hall *_


Schwäbisch Hall (Germany, Baden-Wuerttemberg) von droogoi auf Flickr


----------



## Jobaneu

*Ettenheim (Baden-Württemberg, Baden)*

Ettenheim with its late-Baroque parish church









by Martin Bildstein http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1547017
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The lower city gate (18th century)









by Martin Bildstein http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1547017
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The town hall, finished 1757









by joh19_30 http://www.flickr.com/photos/berns-japan/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Königssee (Bayern): St. Bartholomä*

The prince provosts of the Berchtesgaden Augustinian monastery had built a small hunting lodge and summer residence with a relatively big chapel on Lake König, c. 1700.
Behind the chapel the eastern flank of the Watzmann mountain.









by Stephan Krause1973 http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/724076
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by Eloy Rodriguez http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1350994
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by Don Papparazzo http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/528741
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Königssee (Bayern): St. Bartholomä*

The chapel, 1697-1710









by Thomas und Andrea http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1062298
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Bartholomae_Altar.jpg&filetimestamp=20060205211139
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Looking backward









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Bartholomae_interior_backside.jpg&filetimestamp=20060205211232
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## erbse

^ One of my favourite motifs of the alpine region! The beautiful, crystal clear blue lake, the tiny oddly shaped chapel, the massive mountain range - which is one of the most beautiful mother nature ever created... Geil :applause:


----------



## Skrapebook

Jobaneu said:


> http://www.presseanzeiger.de/infothek/immobilien/426290.php
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


German perfection!


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Jobaneu said:


> Undoubtedly.
> 
> Therefore here resided the most disciplined and sober guard of the entire German Empire, even Frederick the Great became envious comparing the Selters company with his Potsdam Guard Regiments.
> 
> Without Selters water, Electoral Trier wouldn't have been the superpower, which it might have become, if only someone would have found it in the map.


really???

i had no idea! i live in the neighboring village of selters! it is just 2 km away from my house!

the most disciplined and sober guars of the whole german empire??? Here in the middle of today west and center germany??









http://www.deutschland-navigator.de/karte/24194.jpg









http://www.deutschland-im-web.de/include/maps/24194.png0

wow! that's cool 

Sorry only german!


> Schon in der zweiten Hälfte des 18. Jahrhunderts wurde mit dem Versand ein jährlicher Gewinn von bis zu 50.000 Reichstalern erwirtschaftet. Aus dieser Zeit sind Abnehmer in Skandinavien, Russland, Nordamerika, Afrika und sogar, wie es für das Jahr 1791 belegt ist, bis nach Batavia in niederländisch Ostindien, dem heutigen Jakarta, nachgewiesen. Nicht zuletzt zum Schutz der Quelle wurde 1789 eine Kaserne im Ort errichtet, die mit einer 25 Mann starken Jägereinheit besetzt war.
> 
> 1784 brach im benachbarten aber nassauischen Oberselters eine Mineralquelle auf, was zum Rückgang der Wassermenge in Niederselters führte. In den folgenden Jahren kam es zunächst zu schriftlichen Auseinandersetzungen zwischen den beiden Fürstentümern. 1794 ließ Kurtrier eine 800 Mann starke Militäreinheit mit zwei Kanonen vor Oberselters aufmarschieren und erzwang so das Zuschütten der Oberselterser Quelle. Nachdem beide Orte 1803 in das Herzogtum Nassau eingegliedert wurden, öffneten die Oberselterser ihre Quelle wieder, was erneut Auseinandersetzungen zwischen beiden Orten auslöste. Im folgenden Jahr musste Oberselters die Quelle wieder schließen. Erst seit 1870 wird dort fortgesetzt Mineralwasser gewonnen und vermarktet.


Btw Selters host also the burial place of General August von Kruse, who was a general for the Allies in the battle of waterloo in 1815 against Napoleon and his troops








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...gust_von_Kruse.jpg/428px-August_von_Kruse.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Selters-Niederselters (Hessen): Brunnenhaus*



Dr.Mabuse said:


> really???


Surely.



> the most disciplined and sober guars of the whole german empire??? Here in the middle of today west and center germany??


Yes, absolutely.



> wow! that's cool


You say it yourself.



> Sorry only german!


You see, how important the Selters spring for Electoral Trier was: 25 (!) chasseurs to protect this spot of central strategic importance and nearly 800 men and two (!!) canons against Nassau, that's more than one half of the whole Electoral Trier army! (1500 men I suppose).

You do certainly ask why Selters was so important?

Well, the report you cited has forgotten to mention, that already in Roman times Selters water was exported not to Batavia, but to Gallia, especially to one small village in the northwest.
Yes, the water was a vital constituent of the Celtic Magic Potion and the Trier prince bishop knew that!
All his hopes to make Electoral Trier to the leading European superpower were pinned on Selters water.

But his court alchemist failed to discover the other ingredients of this magical beverage.

And Napoleon triumphed, the Holy Roman Empire of the German Nation collapsed and even Electoral Trier went down, a disaster of mythical dimensions only because one man, an incapable court alchemist, didn't do his job properly.

No second German Empire, no WW I, no Hitler, no WW II if only Prince Bishop Clemens Wenzeslaus had chosen a more capable alchemist.

The people in Trier say, this alchemist was an alcoholic and boozed Nordhäuser Doppelkorn instead of Selters water!

Btw., I drink Bad Rietenau water.

Here the Selters pump room (1905-08)









by Thomas Schroefel http://www.panoramio.com/user/2367566?with_photo_id=15748429
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Koblenz (Rheinland-Pfalz): Kurfürstliches Schloss*

Clemens Wenzeslaus of Saxony, member of the Wettin dynasty, the last Trier prince elector, resided in the second capital of his electorate, in Koblenz.

Here he had built a new residence (1777-94). Very interested in French culture - he was the uncle of Louis XVI, the king of France - Clemens Wenzeslaus employed French architects, first Pierre Michel d'Ixnard, a good designer but a rather incompetent engineer. 

Therefore he had to be replaced by the Paris architect Antoine-François Peyre the Younger.
He simplified and reduced the costly design of D'Ixnard to its present form.
Peyre created one of the most beautiful Louis-XVI halls in Germany, the Emperor's Hall, the main room in the centre of the palace.

It was destroyed by air raids as well as the rest of the splendid inner decoration.

Sadly only the facades had been rebuilt.

An aerial view of the widespread complex









http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Luftbild_Schloss_Koblenz.jpg
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The entrance front to the cour d'honneur









by Holger Weinandt http://www.weltum.de/weltum/galerien/bild.php?img_id=2393

The Rhine front









by Mohr Wilfried http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/965883
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Koblenz (Rheinland-Pfalz): Stadttheater*

The big new palace of Clemens Wenzeslaus had no theatre. He had built it near the palace in a new quarter, which was part of the residence plannings (you can see it on the aerial view of the palace on the other side of the cour d'honneur), a theatre for the court and the citizens of Koblenz, a rather modern, "democratic" attitude.

The theatre (1787, architect: Peter Joseph Krahe) survived the air raids, is preserved until today.









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Stadttheater_Koblenz_2008-10-04_b.jpg&filetimestamp=20081004184455
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









http://www.gerriets.com/de/projekte/theater.php
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









http://www.freundeskreis-stadttheater-koblenz.de/


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Vieuw to Vaalsquartier








http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/16672063.jpg

moon over Rhine river, French-German-Border








http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/38734537.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Plattenbauquartier*

Green belt









by Ro S http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/526157
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Ettenberg (Bayern): Maria Ettenberg, Wallfahrtskirche bei Berchtesgaden*

Germany's highest situated pilgrimage church (834 m ASL): Maria Ettenberg, built by the Berchtesgaden Augustinian monastery, 1723-32, in the background the Untersberg









by Karl Freudenthaler http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/760083
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









http://www.salzburg.com/wiki/index.php/DateiSC_0023_Maria_Ettenberg_Nordansicht.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Ettenberg (Bayern): Wallfahrtskirche Maria Ettenberg*

The interior









http://www.salzburg.com/wiki/index.php/DateiSC_0014.JPG
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









http://fcsicilia.wordpress.com/2009/07/09/familien-aktiv-camping-allweglehen-nel-parco-nazionale-di-berchtesgaden-a-due-passi-da-salisburgo/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berchtesgaden (Bayern): Wallfahrtskirche Maria Gern*

Another pilgrimage church built by the Berchtesgaden Augustinians is Maria Gern (1708-10), perhaps architectonically the best of all those, which had built this monastery. The name of the architect is unknown.

Here Maria Gern with the Watzmann (on the right) and the Schönfeldspitze (in the middle)









by Robert Schüller http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/601343
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Maria Gern in front of the Untersberg









by Hartl Johann http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1225260
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berchtesgaden (Bayern): Wallfahrtskirche Maria Gern*

The interior









by Gerhard Palnstorfer http://www.flickr.com/photos/palnstorfer/









by anderl72 http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1528163
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/21789477.jpg









http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/8602744.jpg









http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/8516853.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Frankfurt (Hessen): Opernturm*

The Opernturm (Opera Tower near the old opera), 170 m, 550 Mio. € costs, 2007-10, architect: Christoph Mäckler.









http://www.kone.com/countries/de_DE/ueber_kone/Presse/PR_News/Pages/PM_2010_03_Opernturm_EnergieeffizienzA.aspx
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by Helmut Landwehr http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/972503
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Frankfurt (Hessen): Opernturm*









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:OpernturmVoll.jpg&filetimestamp=20100910181058
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The 18 m high lobby









http://build-magazin.com/index.php/interviewpartner2010/items/christoph-maeckler.html


----------



## erbse

:applause::applause:


That's how an apt highrise for this place has to look like. Great work, Mäckler & Tishman Speyer!


----------



## JLAG

Agree, not only is Opernturm a masterpiece, it is a masterpiece that considers its surroundings. It couldn't get better than that.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Frankfurt (Hessen): Die Alte Stadtbiblioithek*

The Old City Library, 1825-29 by Johann Christian Friedrich Hess (the son of the "Paulskirchen-architect", Johann Georg Christian Hess), reconstructed after WWII destructions, 2003-05 by Christoph Mäckler.

The safeguarded ruin









http://www.dreissigacker-architekten.de/7-0-Ausstellungshalle-Portikus--Frankfurt-am-Main.html

If somebody is willing to dynamite the highrise - please, let the Frankfurt fire brigade know in time so nobody gets hurt and jump off.









by Xavier de Jaurègiberry http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









by Xavier de Jaurègiberry http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

The pediment inscription authored no less a figure than the great Arthur Schopenhauer.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Lindencorso*

A building by Christoph Mäckler, which I don't like: the Lindencorso, 1994-97, a business house, which reminds me of Hermann Göring's Luftfahrtministerium (architect: Ernst Sagebiel). Perhaps the Luftfahrtministerium is even better.









http://www.lindencorso.com/deutsch/willkommen/willk_foto6.htm









http://www.elektro-fricke-gmbh.de/rechts3.html
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The Luftfahrtministerium (1934-36), today the Ministry of Finance (better State Debt Administration).









by Arnim Schulz http://www.flickr.com/photos/arnimschulz/


----------



## JLAG

Jobaneu said:


> If somebody is willing to dynamite the highrise - please, let the Frankfurt fire brigade know in time so nobody gets hurt and jump off.


Agree it looks absurd.


----------



## loquediceldedo

Deutschalnd ist sehr schön, realmente me gustaria ver esas fotografias en persona, saludes desde colombia


----------



## Jobaneu

*Ramsau (Bayern): St. Sebastian*



loquediceldedo said:


> Deutschalnd ist sehr schön, realmente me gustaria ver esas fotografias en persona, saludes desde colombia


Greetings back to Bogota. I like Plaza Bolivar (cathedral, Congress) 

Another church built by the Berchtesgaden Augustinians is St. Sebastian, a late-Gothic church (1512) with Baroque alterations (1692).
The creek is the Ramsauer Ache, the mountains in the background the Reiter Alm (c. 2300 m).

The motif is a Bavarian classic almost as often used for tourism advertising as Neuschwanstein Castle.









by Uwe K.W.Bender http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1471230
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by kruhme http://www.flickr.com/photos/kruhme/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









http://www.salzburg.com/wiki/index.php/Ramsau
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Halle (Sachsen-Anhalt): Wasserturm Nord*

This water tower was built 1897-99 (architect: Heinrich Walbe, 54 m high). It is out of function since c. 1965.








[
http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-tw/File:Wasserturm-Nord_Halle.jpg
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by Spaziergänger http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/883061
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Wasserturm_Nord_Halle_II.JPG
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Ramsau (Bayern): Wallfahrtskirche Maria Kunterweg*

The pilgirmage church Maria Kunterweg, built by the Berchtesgaden Augustinian monastery too, 1731-33, by the court architect of the Salzburg prince bishops Sebastian Stumpfegger.









http://www.berchtesgadener-land.com/www/live/wwwnavi/parser,id,361,nodeid,361,domid,768.html
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hennef (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Heymershof*

- edit


----------



## Jobaneu

*Trier (Rheinland-Pfalz): Kurfürstliches Palais*

Springtime in Trier: The magnolia trees are flourishing in the park of the Prince Elector's Palace









by Rhapsody09 http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1540264
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The rest of the garden front (1756 ff), in the background the Roman Trier Basilika (the throne hall of the Imperial Palace, now a Protestant church).
The architect of the palace's garden wing was Johannes Seiz, a disciple and collaborator of Balthasar Neumann and his successor as Trier court architect.
The marvellous Rococo architectural sculptures created Ferdinand Tietz, the Franconian sculptor.









by Ludwig Christ http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1479014
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by Rhapsody09 http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1540264
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## aljuarez

Great work, Jobaneu! I love those baroque designs!


----------



## Jobaneu

*Unterwellenborn (Thüringen): Ehemaliges Kulturhaus der Maxhütte*

An example of Stalinist Classicism, the Kulturhaus (cultural centre with theatre, café, concert room, library) of the former VEB Maxhütte (a steelmill), 1952-55, by Josef Kaiser.

For years now the building is widely empty.









by Steffidiana http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1640343









by Elisabeth photography http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1136380


I hate the system, but I like this conservative architecture, a deeply inhumane system with a humane architecture.


----------



## mlaud

It is so very obvious that the Nationaldenkmal needs to be reconstructed


----------



## Jobaneu

*Gengenbach (Baden-Württemberg): Rathaus*

The late-Baroque town hall of Gengenbach, 1784, architect: Viktor Kretz
On the left the late-Renaissance city fountain (1582, by the Strasbourg sculptor Max Spranger).









by Kurt H. http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1256759


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Das geplante, neue Denkmal der Deutschen Einheit*



mlaud said:


> It is so very obvious that the Nationaldenkmal needs to be reconstructed


But we will get a new one, a rather foolish huge see-saw (50 m wide) on the old foundations, Design: the architect Stefan Letz (from the Stuttgart office Johannes Milla & Partner) and the choreographer Sasha Waltz, to be realized within the following 3 years.









http://lukrezia-jochimsen.de/start/04-2011/bild-berichtet-falsch/









http://www.focus.de/politik/deutschland/einheitsdenkmal-die-wichtigsten-daten-zur-riesenwippe_aid_618389.html

View from above onto the model of the bowl









http://www.sol.de/news/dpa/infoline/stars/boulevard/Denkmaeler-Einheit-Denkmaldebatte-Salatschuessel-oder-Geniestreich-%3Bart4108,3502648

The contours of the bowl remind of the groundplan of Halmhuber's colonnade.


----------



## erbse

^ Actually I like the idea of this memorial from the ones that were proposed best.

But they have to re-think safety issues (what about some kiddies playing underneath that may get crunched?), the symbolic value of the shape and the overall design which doesn't look satisfying at all. I'd also change the location to the Reichstag, because that's where our democracy is situated and it's closer to Brandenburg Gate and the events of 1989/90 then. There's just grass in front of our parliament now, and the Flag of Unity.


----------



## vicanderson

Wow ... cant describe in words.


----------



## Jobaneu

erbse said:


> ^ Actually I like the idea of this memorial from the ones that were proposed best.


I agree.



> But they have to re-think safety issues (what about some kiddies playing underneath that may get crunched?)


Oh, if our republic turns to get Jacobin, we could crunch the enemies of this Republic ("Vive la répüblique, une, indivisible ou la mort"), better and more impressive than a guillotine.

The revolutinary tribunal is sitting in the bowl. carrying on the lawsuit in public.
In case of a verdict, the members of the tribunal could begin to swing the see-saw to crunch the delinquent theirselves.
What a deep, sublime representation of the will of the People.



> I'd also change the location to the Reichstag, because that's where our democracy is situated and it's closer to Brandenburg Gate and the events of 1989/90 then. There's just grass in front of our parliament now, and the Flag of Unity.


I agree again.

The spaces there are much wider, hundreds of thousands of people could view.

Public Crunching instead of Public Viewing.

The old situation: the Reichstag (1884-94 by Paul Wallot), in front of it the Bismarck Memorial (Reinhold Begas, 1897-1901)
The swinging bowl could be placed there.









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Berlin_Reichstag_mit_Bismarck_Denkmal_um_1900.jpg&filetimestamp=20060421212037

Now there is only a huge wide empty space









http://de.academic.ru/dic.nsf/dewiki/209940


----------



## Elbröwer




----------



## cinxxx

Leaving tomorrow for Deutschland! 
:banana:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Reichenschwand (Bayern, Franken): Schloss*

A patrician mansion, Reichenschwand Palace near Nuremberg, a former Renaissance moated castle of the Furtenbach family, during the 18th century modernized, again transformed around 1828-31 in neo-Gothic style (architect perhaps Karl Alexander Heideloff), today a hotel in possession of the Wöhrl family.









by Anke Gaedicke http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/469790









http://www.wall-systems.com/aktuelles/presse/pressemitteilungen/aktuell/12112010-rajasil-eine-marke-wird-75.html


----------



## Jobaneu

*Marxzell (Baden-Württemberg): Kloster Frauenalb*

A Good Friday scene: the ruin of a Baroque Benedictine nunnery, Frauenalb near Karlsruhe.
Founded 1180/85, the nuns had a new monastery built during the 18th century, architects: Franz Beer (three wings of the monastery quadrangle, 1696-1704) and his son-in-law Peter Thumb (western wing and church, 1729-33).

Expropriated 1803 during the secularisation like many other abbeys, the buildings had been sold to private citizens for economic utilisation.
Factories which had been installed in the monastery went bankrupt, the buildings burnt down, since 1853 the abbey is a monumental ruin, symbol of the destruction of so many monasteries during the 19th century, some of them vanished without a trace, a widely forgotten barbarianism.









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Frauenalb_kloster_west.jpg&filetimestamp=20090224220333

The former cloister with the church's side front









by SO Stefan Orth http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/878314

The interior of the church, looking from the choir to the entrance









by Armin Baam http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/459689


----------



## Jobaneu

*St. Peter (Baden-Württemberg): ehemaliges Benediktinerkloster*

St. Peter, a former Benedictine monastery in the Black Forest, is the "twin brother" of Frauenalb (compare the church facades), still intact, designed by Peter Thumb either (1724-29).









by roba66/Rolf Bach http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









by Bernhard Deck Berni http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/808279


----------



## Jobaneu

*St. Peter (Baden-Württemberg): ehemaliges Benediktinerkloster*









by PierreG_09 http://www.flickr.com/photos/pierreg_09/









http://www.staedte-fotos.de/name/einzelbild/number/20121/kategorie/Bauwerke~Sakrale+Bauten~Deutschland.html


----------



## Jobaneu

*St. Peter (Baden-Württemberg): ehemaliges Benediktinerkloster*

The interior of the church, frescoes by Franz Joseph Spiegler, stuccowork by Joseph Anton Feichtmayer.









http://www.buergerstueble.de/de/st-peter.html

the High Altar









by Dianne http://picasaweb.google.com/familyhistorian1944

The organ









by Fiore Silvestro Barbato http://www.flickr.com/photos/fiore_barbato/


----------



## Jobaneu

*St. Peter (Baden-Würrtemberg): ehemaliges Benediktinerkloster*

A masterpiece is the library by Peter Thumb (1750-52, fresco by Benedikt Gambs, sculptures by Matthäus Faller after bozettos by Johann Christian Wentzinger).









http://www.ansichtskarten-kiste.de/popup_image.php/pID/5315









http://www.buergerstueble.de/de/st-peter.html









http://www.freiburg-schwarzwald.de/stpeter-kloster.htm


----------



## aljuarez

Thanks, Jobaneu! 
When I am in Europe, churches are always highlights. Lovely pics.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bielefeld (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Verwaltungsgebäude der Getränkefirma Carolinen*

@ aljuarez

Belated Happy Easter to you and all!

The new office building of the mineral water producer Carolinen (2011, architects: Crayen + Bergedieck).









by gkeller http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/949797









by gkeller http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/949797


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hamburg: Kontorhaus "Fruchthof"*

The office building (Kontorhaus) "Fruchthof", 1911/12 by Claus Meyer









by Norbert Müller http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/27276









by Gerda S. http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/26









by christoph_bellin http://www.flickr.com/photos/christoph_bellin/


----------



## Zagor666

Piesport


----------



## miau

*Rathen, Saxony*









http://www.pictokon.net/bilder/2007-09-h/aufstieg_zur_burg_rathen_blick_richtung_amselsee.jpg


----------



## Kunibert vom Meer

Schloss Babelsberg










Source:http://www.pinger.pl/szukaj/po_tagu?t=Babelsberg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Brandenburger Tor*

The Brandenburg Gate by Carl Gotthard Langhans, 1789-91, quadriga by the sculptor Johann Gottfried Schadow, 1792


by Ludwig Christ http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1479014
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Münster-Nienberge (Nordrhein-Westfalen, Westfalen): Haus Vögeding*

A moated Renaissance castle, Vögeding Mansion, c. 1580









by Hendrik Gerrits http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/464740









by Ingeborg http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1013750


----------



## Jobaneu

*Radevormwald-Dahlerau (Nordrhein-Westfalen, Bergisches Land) mit der ehemaligen Tuchfabrik Wülfing*

At the International Workers' Day

View of Dahlerau









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Radevormwald_Dahlerau_03.jpg&filetimestamp=20071003155904

The former Wülfing textile factory in Dahlerau (c. 1850 - late 19th century), now a museum









by Lestidae http://www.flickr.com/photos/lestidae/









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Radevormwald_Dahlerau_01.jpg&filetimestamp=20071003155731


----------



## Jobaneu

*Radevormwald-Dahlerau (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Dampfmaschine und Arbeitersiedlung der Firma Wülfing*

The factory's steam engine (1891, 450 HP, fly wheel 14 t )









by OFI http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/981892Working class housings of the factory (late 19th century)

Working class housings of the Wülfing factory (late 19th century)









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Radevormwald_Dahlerau_16.jpg&filetimestamp=20071030112407









by Dieter Dinger http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1103383


----------



## Jobaneu

*Radevormwald (Nordrhein-Westfalen, Bergisches Land): Gartenpavillon*

A Rococo garden pavilion (1772) in Radevormwald









by Uwe Colling http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/953160









http://www.radevormwald.de/cms222/freizeit_tourismus/wanderwege_radwanderwege/wald_wasser_wolle/index.shtml









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Radevormwald_Zentrum_-_Parc_de_Chateaubriant_-_Rokoko_Gartenhaus_02.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Donaustauf (Bayern, Oberpfalz): Chinesischer Turm im Fürstengarten*



zy331200 said:


> it's much like the landscape in Jiuzhaigou China!


That's no surprise.

The Bavarian idiom often sounds Chinese to other Germans.

The Chinese Tower in the park of a destroyed Thurn and Taxis palace, built 1842.









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Chinesischer_Turm_im_F%C3%BCrstengarten_von_Donaustauf.jpg&filetimestamp=20080203122017

The palace burnt down in 1880.


----------



## cinxxx

I updated my thread, with lots of pictures from my visit in Germany during Easter days. You can check them out starting this 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=76851449&postcount=263
Also, you are invited to post some here if you think they are worth it.
:cheers:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Würzburg (Bayern, Franken): Hofgarten der Residenz im Frühling*



cinxxx said:


> I updated my thread, with lots of pictures from my visit in Germany during Easter days. You can check them out starting this
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=76851449&postcount=263
> Also, you are invited to post some here if you think they are worth it.
> :cheers:


I like especially your flower shots.
Marvellous, the flourishing Würzburger Hofgarten:


















both pics by cinxx from his thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=76851449&postcount=263

The gardeners realized there old Baroque planting plans with kinds of flowers of the era, a relatively new trend of the preservation of historic gardens. I love it.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Die Oste (Niedersachsen)*

Early morning on a small river, the Oste









by Gundula Ida Gäntgen http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/458283

Germany's oldest transporter bridge (Schwebefähre, 80 m long, c. 25 m high), built by MAN and AEG 1908/09, engineer Max Pinette at Osten-Hemmor









by Gundula Ida Gäntgen http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/458283

The transporter bridge ferrying over









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Osten_Schwebef%C3%A4hre_a.jpg&filetimestamp=20091022104945


----------



## Coccoloba

The gardeners :drool:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Ottobeuren (Bayern): Benediktinerabtei*

Some interior views of one of Germany's largest Baroque monasteries: the Benedictine abbey Ottobeuren (church by Johann Michael Fischer, monastery by Christoph Vogt and Carlo Andrea Maini).









by sandiaman41 http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

The Imperial Hall (Kaisersaal), architect: Carlo Andrea Maini, 1723-28, statues of the emperors by the sculptor Anton Sturm, frescoes by Jacob Carl Stauder









by James Bean http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1665039

The library, 1715-18, architect: Johann Baptist Zimmermann









by Stefan Jo Fuchs http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/735594


----------



## Jobaneu

*Mittenwald (Bayern)*

Houses in Mittenwald, in the background the Karwendel mountains









by Wolfgang Weyland http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1608813


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin-Dahlem: Botanischer Garten*

Berlin, Botanical Garden, the Great Tropical Glasshouse, 1905-07, architect: Alfred Körner, 60 m long, 29 m wide, 25 m high









by Thomas von Rekowsky http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/678931

Gardener House I by Alfred Körner









by Axel Mauruszat http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:2006-08-20_Botanischer_Garten_Gaertnerwohnhaus_I.jpg&filetimestamp=20060827075653

"Young Girl" by the sculptor Fritz Klimsch (1870-1960)









by Axel Mauruszathttp://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Fritz_Klimsch_-_Junges_M%C3%A4dchen.jpg&filetimestamp=20080410164606


----------



## Jobaneu

*Sächsiche Schweiz (Sachsen*

Saxon Switzerland, a romantic landscape, a landscape of the German Romantic









by Jürgen H http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/786648


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bayerischer Wald (Bayern): Lohberg am Osser*

The village Lohberg









by Geert Meerdink http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1278374


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hessisches Bergland (Hessen)) - ich weiß, ich bin blöd: Sababurg*

The Sababurg, the ruin of a Renaissance castle (16th century, a hunting lodge of the Hesse landgraves) in the Reinhardtswald









by Manfred Bartels http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/9378









by NordHessen http://www.flickr.com/photos/nordhessen/









by Matthias Görlich http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/419626


----------



## erbse

:drool: Great images Jobaneu, danke dafür!


----------



## maja88

Hamburg, Hafengeburtstag 2011
(http://www.hamburg.de/hafengeburtstag-english)





































(source: www.lilicon.de)


----------



## Skrapebook

^^

Absolutely fantastic new pics from Hamburg Hafen Stadt!  :banana:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bremerhaven (Bremen): Leuchtturm Kaiserschleuse Ost*

This little lighthouse (15 m high) was built by the chief architect of the Bremerhaven Harbour Building Authority Rudolf Rudloff in 1900, in common parlance called "Pingelturm" (Jingle Tower, because the bell is ringing in foggy weather).









Landesamt für Denkmalpflege Bremen http://www.hausderwissenschaft.de/Denkmal.shtml

When the original Kaiserschleuse (223 m long, 45 m wide, 18,5 Mio. Goldmark, a pre-dreadnought of the Imperial High Sea Fleet costed c. 23 Mio. Goldmark) was built (between 1892-97 by Rudolf Rudloff), it was by far the largest lock of the world for a short while. The lock was not constructed for dreadnoughts, but for the new ocean liners of the era.

Since 2007 the "Kaiserschleuse" had been enlarged (inaugurated 04/29/2011, now 305 m long, 55 m wide, costs 233 Mio. €) for the huge modern car freighters.

Inauguration party with sailing boats in the lock









http://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/fotostrecke-67478.html


The first ship which passed through the new lock was the car freighter "Fidelio", 230 m long, 2300 cars.









by EJHerrmann http://www.panoramio.com/user/1158259?with_photo_id=41006258


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bremen: Marktplatz mit Rathaus, Dom und Bürgerschaft*

The marketsquare of Bremen with the Old Town Hall, the cathedral and the state parliament building









http://de.academic.ru/dic.nsf/dewiki/314754
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The parliament building (1961-66 by Wassili Luckhardt)









by Erhard Schlaak http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1694071
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bremen: Bürgerschaft*

The neo-Gothic staircase of the predecessor building (the New Bremen Stock Exchange, 1861-64, by Heinrich Müller), destroyed 1943 by air raid









by Helga Sevecke http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/750345
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The plenar hall









photo by picture alliance/dpa http://www.n-tv.de/politik/16-Jaehrige-duerfen-nun-waehlen-article568856.html
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The destroyed Bremen Stock Exchange









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Neue_B%C3%B6rse_-_Bremen_-_19th_century.jpg&filetimestamp=20100917181112


----------



## Odoaker

Brrrrr-emen.

Now something more handsome:

Rheinsberg Castle, Brandenburg










http://www.behindertengerechte-reisen.com/


----------



## Odoaker

A tiny tower in Bischofsheim an der Rhon










http://de.academic.ru/


----------



## Odoaker

The Börnicke Castle










http://static.panoramio.com/

Unique in style, it was in the last decade of the second German Reich, when money met a visionary to create this castle that was different to any other of its time.










http://lh3.ggpht.com


----------



## Chadoh25

^^ Great photos!


----------



## Odoaker

Abenberg Castle










http://www.nordbayern.de/










http://img.fotocommunity.com


----------



## Odoaker

Putbus, located on Rügen Island










http://www.insel-ruegen.de/










http://www.reiseinfo4you.de/

The Putbus Castle was teared down by the socialist government










http://luirig.altervista.org


----------



## miau

Odoaker said:


> The Putbus Castle was teared down by the socialist government


Why? Was it damaged?


----------



## Odoaker

It was partly damaged, but the demolition was for ideological reasons. You know, even if they wouldn't have had the money for the complete reconstruction, they needn't to demolish it. The old town of Quedlingburg or the few remaining baroque streets in Dresden only remained as a result of a leck in budget for their demolition. 

Beauty shows people how good life could be, and to realize that, they need freedom, and this is the main reason for autocratic systems to destroy their heritage.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Stuttgart (Baden-Württemberg): Neues Schloss - Gartenseite*

The garden facade of the Stuttgart New Palace, built for Duke Carl Eugen by Philippe de la Guêpière, c. 1751-62









by CleScho http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1502081
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The garden front 1809









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/63/Neues_Schloss_Stuttgart_Anlagen.jpg

On the right, the old operahouse of Stuttgart, today there is the operahouse by Max Littmann


----------



## Odoaker

Another castle, this time in Paderborn:










http://www.klaes-w.de










http://www.carsten-linnemann.de


----------



## Jobaneu

*Idstein (Hessen, Taunus): Fachwerkhaus*

A half-timbered house (first third of the 17th century I guess) in Idstein, old, crooked, but with dignity, like an old human being.









by Antje Görtler http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/16717
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

HD City:









My photo.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

My photo.


----------



## Coccoloba

Dr.Seltsam said:


> HD City:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My photo.


:cheers:


----------



## Dydasko10

Dr.Seltsam said:


> HD City:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My photo.


Beautiful


----------



## Skrapebook

^^

Wunderschön! :shocked:


----------



## Xorcist

Burg Bronnen, Danube Valley. The castle was built around 1100-1150. 








Picture by Michael Schellinger
Nice story about the castle: During the period of National Socialism, it was expropriated by the Nazi regime in favor of the Nazi "Reich Women's Leader" Gertrud Scholtz-Klink, who barely used the castle. From this period comes a ghost story. in 1935 victim of the spirits attack was the Nazi "Reichs Women´s leader" living at Castle Bronnen at that time. The ghosts have scared the Nazi functionary so that she had fled to the monks on the adjacent Gallushof. The cloistered monks refused the woman's admission and she had spend the night in the cow barn.


----------



## Kaufmann

Entry of Dortmund City ( central station)


----------



## Karasek

*Steinhausen, pilgrimage church*


----------



## erbse

The Juleum is one of my favourite renaissance buildings around the globe, just awesome. Danke for posting it 

But please don't forget to give the links of your sources, thanks.


----------



## Karasek

*Schloss Neuenburg, Freyburg in Saxony-Anhalt*

Neuenburg, the biggest castle of the landgraves of Thuringia:









Source


----------



## Karasek

*Wolfenbüttel, Lower Saxony*









Source









Source









Source


----------



## Karasek

*Neresheim abbey, Baden-Württemberg*

by Balthasar Neumann









Source









http://commons.wikimedia.org









Source


----------



## Xorcist

The Basilica at Birnau, is a Rococo church built between 1747 and 1750 by Peter Thumb. It features fresco paintings by Gottfried Bernard Göz, and sculpture work by Josef Anton Feuchtmayr. It really is worth stepping inside to see the beautiful interior, which is full of dedications to the Virgin Mary.








by Jürgen Stöffler







by stefan-arendt 















by Thomas Wehrspaun


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

The recent pictures are just :eek2:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Zeulenroda-Triebes (Thüringen): Rathaus*

Market square and town hall (1825-27, Christian Heinrich Schopper) of Zeulenroda









by A. Winter, Zeulenroda http://www.winter-zeulenroda.de/webseiten/2048.htm
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by Sebastian Theilig http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1137892
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Neresheim (Baden-Württemberg): Benediktinerabtei*



Karasek said:


> by Balthasar Neumann


For me, the interior of this church is the most beautiful of the world, monumental and elegant at the same time, a wonderful dance of curves, pillars, columns, domes and cornices, Neumann at the height of his art, fantastic, although his designs were simplified in some points after his death in 1753.

The church had been built between 1747 and 1792, frescoes by Martin Knoller (1769-75), stucco work and altars by Thomas Schaidhauf (1778-1801).

Here some other pictures









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Abtei_Neresheim.JPG&filetimestamp=20091215224119

Architect of the monastery quadrangle (1699-1726) was Michael Wiedemann









by Thomas Ilg http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1622838
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Neresheim (Baden-Württemberg): Benediktinerabteikirche St. Ulrich und Afra*

The interior, you can see four of the seven domes here









by StefanB http://www.flickr.com/photos/stefanb/

looking back to the organ (1792-98 by Johann Nepomuk Holzhay)









by Thomas Ilg http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1622838
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The crossing dome, the largest of the seven domes









by Thomas Ilg http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1622838
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Neresheim (Baden-Württemberg): Benediktinerabtei*

The choir









by Thomas Ilg http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1622838
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The baptism of Jesus by Thomas Schaidhauf and the Ellwangen sculptor Johannes Bühr









by Sylvia Schulz http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/425781
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*50-DM-Schein*

Our old 50-Deutschmark-note with a portrait of Balthasar Neumann with his proportion dividers he had invented and on the backside the abbey church of Neresheim, the staircase of the Würzburg Residence and the groundplan of the Etwashausen chapel









http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benutzer:Augiasstallputzer/DM









http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benutzer:Augiasstallputzer/DM

Here a groundplan of the seven domed church, c. 85 m long, the Knoller fresco on the crossing dome (you can see it in Karasek's posting above) is the largest of the world, even some square meters bigger than that by Tiepolo on the Würzburg staircase ceiling









http://deu.archinform.net/projekte/560.htm


----------



## Karasek

*Kreuzbergkirche, Bonn*

Another church by B. Neumann.









Source









Source









Source


----------



## Karasek

*Stadtkirche, Bückeburg*

The almost unknown Stadtkirche (town church) of Bückeburg in Lower Saxony is one of the finest Protestant baroque churches.









Source


----------



## Karasek

*Schloss Burgk, Thuringia*

owned by the house of Reuss.










Bridge toll, probably from the 18th or early 19th century:









Source


Mummified dog from ~1350, found 1739 in a wall of the castle:









Source


----------



## itchy

What a shame that the skill and artistry which created such elegance and refinement, acquired and accumulated through centuries, no longer exists. And apparently no amount of wealth and technology can bring it back.


----------



## erbse

^ Indeed, a sad deed.


Balthasar Neumann :applause: Someone needs to clone the guy and bring him back.


----------



## EceB

great pics !


----------



## Skrapebook

Without a doubt the most beautiful country on the planet! :cheers:
I get constantly shocked by all these stunning pics! :shocked:


----------



## Jobaneu

*München (Bayern): Wittelsbacher Brunnen*



Skrapebook said:


> Without a doubt the most beautiful country on the planet! :cheers:
> I get constantly shocked by all these stunning pics! :shocked:


You are a real afficionado 

Many countries in Europe are similar beautiful, it's the beauty of Europe, the second smallest of all continents, but what a concentration of ingenious spirits and competent craftsmanship during so many centuries, from the times of Athen Acropolis until today.

The Wittelsbach Fountain in Munich on the Lenbach Square, sculptor Adolf von Hildebrand (1893-95, diameter of the great basin: 25 m).
The sculptures are made of Untersberg marble









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Wittelsbacher_Brunnen_MUC.JPG&filetimestamp=20100423204055

Europe on the bull (not quite, but you can read the motif as that)









by Horst Hoffarth http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/921016
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I do want to believe, this old young lady will survive the next 100 years.

On the left side a young man, riding a sea horse, symbolizing the destructive forces of water, the lady on the bull symbolizes its healing qualities.









by rmoriz http://www.flickr.com/photos/rmoriz/

I hope she will prevail.

Sometimes I fear she will not, looking at our declining demographic development.

The bull has gotten too weak, perhaps too old, too decadent.

If he collapses, Europe will fall.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Potsdam (Brandenburg): Schloss Charlottenhof, Garten und Römische Bäder*

The garden parterre near the palace









by Ref1 http://www.flickr.com/photos/refo/


Schinkel built another "Italian villa" in the park of Charlottenhof Palace, the Roman Baths (Römische Bäder), 1829-40.

The interior of this bath pavilion is much more splendid than that of Charlottenhof itself.









by Manfred Altgott http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1272547
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by Dirk http://www.holidaycheck.ch/vollbild-Sanssouci+Die+Roemischen+Baeder-ch_ub-id_1157266072.html


----------



## Jobaneu

*Potsdam (Brandenburg): Schloss Charlottenhof - Römische Bäder*









by PROFI-LACK-TISCH http://www.flickr.com/photos/profilacktisch/

The Gardener's House and the courtyard









by zug55 http://www.flickr.com/photos/zug55/









by HEN-Magonza http://www.flickr.com/photos/hen-magonza/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Potsdam (Brandenburg): Schloss Charlottenhof - Römische Bäder*

The "Atrium" with a jasper bathtub









by Rita & Leonid https://picasaweb.google.com/ahonenmaximov
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Dateiotsdam_Roemische.jpg&filetimestamp=20080512093037
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Odoaker

Glienicke again










Nikolaikirche, Potsdam










Cecilienhof, Potsdam










Streetside, Potsdam










by me (newbie to photography)


----------



## miau

Potsdam :lovethem:


----------



## Skrapebook

Potsdamer ist die PLATZ! :cheers:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Schloss Glienicke - Casino*



Odoaker said:


> Glienicke again


This is the Casino of Glienicke Palace (Karl Friedrich Schinkel, 1824-25).

Here the main room of the Casino









by Jörn Schiemann http://www.flickr.com/photos/jschiemann/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Schloss Glienicke - Park*

Two other pavilions by Schinkel in the park

The "Große Neugierde" (Great Curiosity), a belvedere, 1834/35









by wolf rabe http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/921975
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The "Stibadium" (means halfround bench)









by Sebastian Niedlich (Grabthar) http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









by Schockwellenreiter http://www.flickr.com/photos/schockwellenreiter/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Schloss Glienicke*

Three paintings of the palace

Glienicke Palace by Carl Daniel Freydanck, 1838 (in the background Potsdam)









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Ansicht_Glienicke.jpg&filetimestamp=20070309164847

Glienicke Palace seen from Babelsberg, 1838 by Freydanck









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Gem%C3%A4lde_Ansicht_Glienicke.jpg&filetimestamp=20070323104438

The courtyard of the palace, 1837 by August C. Haun









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Gem%C3%A4lde_August_Haun.jpg&filetimestamp=20060110142025


----------



## aljuarez

Potsdam should be on the itinerary of every visitor to Berlin!


----------



## Jobaneu

*Düsseldorf (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Oeconomicum - Wirtschaftswissenschaftliche Fakultät der Uni.*

The "Oeconomicum" (faculty for economics of the Düsseldorf university), 2009-11, design: Ingenhoven Architekten









http://www.ingenhovenarchitects.com/en/news/latest/30052001-l-architecture-day.html









http://www.ingenhovenarchitects.com/en/projects/oeconomicum-university-duesseldorf.html









by Christa R http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1343665
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lewandovski

Kempten, Bayern


----------



## lewandovski

Kempten, Bayern


----------



## lewandovski

Kempten, Bayern


----------



## erbse

Fantastic!  Are those your own photos?


----------



## lewandovski

^^
As always/ wie immer


----------



## cinxxx

such a nice city, thanks for sharing ...


----------



## Karasek

*Meissen, Saxony*


----------



## [email protected]

Hamburg, surroundings of the Alster lake


----------



## [email protected]

some more:


----------



## Jobaneu

[email protected] said:


>


Wow, almost the quality of an original 18th century Parisian hotel.

Do you know the architect?


----------



## Tiaren

Are those actually new buildings?


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bad Saarow (Brandenburg): Bahnhof*

The train station of Bad Saarow (1911/12, architect: Emil Kopp)









by Jürgen Hohmuth http://www.kulturland-brandenburg.de/2008/bildergalerie_2008/f7.html









by Foto-Nomade http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1357400
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by Ch.-M. Graewer http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/32304
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

Tiaren said:


> Are those actually new buildings?


No, around 1900 I suppose, the "Parisian hotel" perhaps 1910, some others a little bit older, perhaps 1880-1900 or a little bit later.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dresden-Loschwitz (Sachsen): Dinglingers Weinberg*

The vineyard and mansion of Johann Melchior Dinglinger (1664-1731), the brilliant goldsmith and court jeweller of King August the Strong, on the Elbe, pavilion and mansion c.1710









by Pauschaltourist http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1479403
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Here two details of one of his masterpieces, "The Court of the Great Mughal Aurangzeb at Delhi"(1701-1708), today in the "Green Vault" of the Dresden city palace, an unbelievably costly centrepiece for the royal table. King August payed 60000 thaler for it. A normal house in Dresden costed 3000 thaler at that time, the Dresden Frauenkirche 280000 thaler.









http://www.lessing-photo.com/dispimg.asp?i=30010550+&cr=6&cl=1









http://www.lessing-photo.com/dispimg.asp?i=30010552+&cr=2&cl=1

The centrepiece shows 132 figures (gold and enamel), 5223 diamonds, 189 rubies, 175 emeralds, 53 pearls and one great sapphire.

Dinglinger himself was a rather Baroque personality.

He was married five times and sired 23 nuptial children.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dresden (Sachsen): Johann Melchior Dinglinger im Grünen Gewölbe*

The complete centrepiece









http://www.lessing-photo.com/dispimg.asp?i=30010549+&cr=16&cl=1

My favourite showpiece of Aurangzeb's Court, the little white elephant









http://www.lessing-photo.com/dispimg.asp?i=30010553+&cr=5&cl=1


Another piece by Dinglinger in Dresden, an aigrette (a bracket for a plume of feathers for the king's hats) of the Carnelian set (1719).
A set consisted of buttons, hat-, shoe-, belt-, knee-buckles, epee, stick, medals, rings and other pieces of jewellery like this aigrette.
King August possesed ten complete Dinglinger sets.









http://www.lessing-photo.com/dispimg.asp?i=30010566+&cr=6&cl=1


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dresden (Sachsen): Johann Melchior Dinglinger im Grünen Gewölbe*

The Golden Coffee Set for August the Strong (1697-1701)









http://www.lessing-photo.com/search.asp?a=A&ac=20202020363C&an=Dinglinger%2CJohann+Melchior&p=1&ipp=6

Two details









http://www.lessing-photo.com/search.asp?a=A&ac=20202020363C&an=Dinglinger%2CJohann+Melchior&p=2&ipp=6









http://www.lessing-photo.com/search.asp?a=A&ac=20202020363C&an=Dinglinger%2CJohann+Melchior&p=2&ipp=6


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dresden (Sachsen): Johann Melchior Dinglinger im Grünen Gewölbe*

Diana's bath (1704), the ivory figure of the goddess by the court sculptor Balthasar Permoser, height of the goblet: 38 cm









http://www.lessing-photo.com/search.asp?a=A&ac=20202020363C&an=Dinglinger%2CJohann+Melchior&p=2&ipp=6


----------



## Coccoloba

:drool:


----------



## dnh310

Amazing, really amazing... :drool:


----------



## snappy

good images


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dresden (Sachsen): Dinglingerhaus und Brunnen*

Dinglinger's small town house in Dresden, built 1718, was destroyed 1945 during the terrible air raid (left the street facade, right the courtyard arcades).
When Czar Peter the Great of Russia visited Dresden, he stayed in this house, because he admired Dinglinger's art so much.









http://www.neumarkt-dresden.de/quartier6.html


Only the fountain from the backyard, designed by Dinglinger himself, was rescued and restored, since 1966 part of the Gewandhaus facade.









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Dateiresden-Gewandhaus-Brunnen.jpg&filetimestamp=20081102173029
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

A portrait of Johann Melchior Dinglinger with his Diana Goblet (look at Nr. 8590 above), 1721 by Antoine Pesne, today in the Hermitage, St. Petersburg









http://www.arthermitage.org/Antoine-Pesne/Portrait-of-Johann-Melchior-Dinglinger.html


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dresden (Sachsen): Neues Gewandhaus*

The "Neue Gewandhaus" (a former concert house), 1768-70, architects: Johann George Schmidt/Johann Friedrich Knöbel, today a hotel.
Here is now the Dinglinger Fountain installed.









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Dateiresden_Gewandhaus_1.jpg&filetimestamp=20090404225022


----------



## Tiaren

Dinglinger's house and courtyard will be reconstructed!


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dresden (Sachsen): Dinglingerhaus neben dem Stallgebäude*



Tiaren said:


> Dinglinger's house and courtyard will be reconstructed!


That would be fine. Then the fountain could return too.

But there was a second Dinglinger House in Dresden, also destroyed in 1945, built I believe for a brother of the famous Dinglinger, therefor also called "Dinglingerhaus".

This house is architectonically much more important, a work perhaps by Matthäus Daniel Pöppelmann, the Zwinger architect (c. 1715).

I believe, this Dinglinger House shall be reconstructed, but I don't know exactly.

Here the second Dinglinger House:









posted by SchortschiBähr http://architekturforum.net/index.php?page=User&userID=448&94c31563

You can see the house left of the Stallgebäude (the palacelike stable building of the residence castle with the big outside stairway, today called Johanneum) on the corner









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Stich_J%C3%BCdenhof.jpg&filetimestamp=20110225195439

This house was one of the most beautiful Baroque town houses in Dresden whereas the house of the goldsmith Dinglinger was rather humble, astonishingly humble for such a successful and wealthy artist, perhaps a 5000 - or 6000 -thaler-house


----------



## Jobaneu

*Vacha (Thüringen): Rathaus mit Marktbrunnen*

The town hall of Vacha and the market fountain, both 1613









by Joe der Mühlenbecker http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/798378
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## erbse

:applause:


I'm not sure about the Dinglingerhaus either. About the first one I mean. I didn't hear about it being a "Leitbau" or candidate for reconstruction so far, do you know where it was located?

The second one probably built by Pöppelmann will be rebuilt though (as part of Quartier 6), you can get more information on that one here: http://www.neumarkt-dresden.de/quartier6.html


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dresden (Sachsen): Wiederaufbau der Dinglingerhäuser*



erbse said:


> :applause:
> I'm not sure about the Dinglingerhaus either. About the first one I mean. I didn't hear about it being a "Leitbau" or candidate for reconstruction so far, do you know where it was located?


Johann Melchior Dinglinger's house stood in Frauengasse Nr. 9 (later Frauenstraße Nr.9)

Here a photography (the house in the middle)









http://www.neumarkt-dresden.de/quartier6.html

Architectonically the most interesting feature was the narrow courtyard surrounded by arcades, at the end of the courtyard the fountain, almost as wide as the courtyard itself.

Hardly to believe that there should have lived 23 children.
Perhaps many of them died in an early age which would have been normal at the time.

The groundplan of the house









http://www.neumarkt-dresden.de/quartier6.html

Now, I've read the linked page and apparently both Dinglinger Houses could be reconstructed.

Here a visualisation of the planned reconstruction with the Dinglinger House by Pöppelmann (on the corner left of the Johanneum in the upper right corner of the picture). Frauenstraße is the narrow street in the middle, the house Nr. 9 is not part of the image section anymore.









http://www.neumarkt-dresden.de/quartier6.html


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dresden (Sachsen): Quartier VI*









http://www.neumarkt-dresden.de/quartier6.html

Here is quarter VI. The buildings on the red sites shall be reconstructed, Frauenstrasse Nr. 9 is the encircled R.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hessen, Main-Taunus-Kreis: Krähe*

Another example of Germany's utterly and disturbingly exotic fauna: a crow, a German crow, even better, a Hesse crow









by Günter Nau http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/987695
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I like crows.
Penguins too.

German penguins of course.


----------



## Nabucco

Make love, not war


----------



## Jobaneu

*Grafenrheinfeld (Bayern, Franken): Pfarrkirche*

Not Grafenwöhr, but Grafenrheinfeld: a beautiful late Baroque parish church by the Neumann disciple Johann Michael Fischer (the Franconian Fischer, not to confuse with the much more important Bavarian J. M. Fischer!), 1755 ff., the very rich interior decoration (altars, pulpit by the Würzburg court sculptor Johann Peter Wagner, frescoes by Johann Zick) was destroyed by air raids 1944 (attacks on the near Schweinfurt), the exterior architecture of the church has been reconstructed carefully.









by Uta R. http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/801667
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
The photographer has prayed for a friend in this church, I hope successfully.









by Contessa http://www.panoramio.com/user/4968774?with_photo_id=49755945

Looking back









by Contessa http://www.panoramio.com/user/4968774?with_photo_id=49755945


----------



## Jobaneu

*Grafenrheinfeld (Bayern, Franken): Atomkraftwerk*

Grafenrheinfeld has not only a beautiful Baroque church, but also a beautiful atomic power plant, which will be closed down soon. I regret that, find it irrational, but Germans are sometimes rather irrational. We fear 10 meter tsunamis and earthquakes. If in Japan atomic power plants explode, in Germany the Geiger counters are sold out.









by Camboy X2 http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/570610
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

18th and 20th century towers: two by Balthasar Neumann (the Werneck summerpalace of the Würzburg prince bishops) and two of the AKW Grafenrheinfeld









© DPA/DPAWEB from http://www.sueddeutsche.de/bayern/nach-isar-akw-grafenrheinfeld-wird-abgeschaltet-1.1075291

The power plant









source: http://www.kernenergie.de/kernenergie/img/Kernkraftwerke/kkg-grafenrheinfeld-atw2009.jpg


----------



## MARIVS IMPERATOR

Germany is like a Mercedes car. Big, clean and beautiful


----------



## Grunnen

Jobaneu said:


> Grafenrheinfeld has not only a beautiful Baroque church, but also a beautiful atomic power plant, which will be closed down soon. I regret that, find it irrational, but Germans are sometimes rather irrational. We fear 10 meter tsunamis and earthquakes. If in Japan atomic power plants explode, in Germany the Geiger counters are sold out.


The thing is, in Japan they thought that such big earthquakes would not happen there either.

Luckily, other types of power plants can also be beautiful:









http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/display/4254893

The power plant in Herne has a chimney of 300 metres, just as tall as the Eiffel tower! :lol:


----------



## Odoaker

It wasn't the quake that damaged Fukushima. It was the tsunami. And it was them two, not the meltdown, that called 10,000 victims.

Schloss Weilburg










http://www.fewo-langethal.de/resources/395-002-A001.jpg

from above










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/b/b3/Aerial_fg058.JPG/800px-Aerial_fg058.JPG


----------



## Skrapebook

Yankee GO HOME! :bash:


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

http://www.mabuse-dr.de/images/Diez_Limburg_Lahn.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/212/514925886_8266a671e5.jpg









http://img.fotocommunity.com/images...es/Altstadt-Limburg-an-der-Lahn-a23597244.jpg


----------



## erbse

Odoaker said:


> Schloss Weilburg


Wow, it seems like the castle almost covers one third of the whole old town!
Spectacular place :applause:


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Lahnriver at Runkel








http://de.academic.ru/pictures/dewiki/76/Lahn_Runkel.jpg

Lahriver at Wetzlar-Naunheim








http://www.ich-geh-wandern.de/files...d/hoerre/oberhessen_wetzlar_naunheim_lahn.jpg


Weilburg








http://www.weilburg-marketing.de/images/bilder/03.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Shiptunnel at Weilburg, the only one in germany which is still in use today.









http://www.wsv.de/wsa-ko/wasserstra...weilburg/images/tunnel_nordportal_480x360.jpg









http://www.kanukassel.de/mediac/400_0/media/DIR_296196/DSC_0181.JPG









http://de.structurae.de/files/photo..._portal_giebel_mit_inschrift_wel_rimg1629.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...el_Weilburg.JPG/450px-Lahntunnel_Weilburg.JPG









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/3/3b/MJL_WS01.jpg/551px-MJL_WS01.jpg

Weilburg inside castle








http://de.academic.ru/pictures/dewiki/119/weilburg_lahn_schloss.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

small part of the castle garden








http://www.gardenvisit.com/assets/m...00x/weilburg_schlossgarten_2781b_jpg_600x.jpg









http://media.tripsbytips.de/img/users/10041666/480x424/233ba59497fff9f8cfd6f016d62e6956.jpg









http://thumbs.dreamstime.com/thumblarge_366/12347123172KUKB4.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Highwater








http://img.fotocommunity.com/images/Hessen/Limburg-Weilburg/Hochwasser-Limburg-a23494861.jpg









http://view.stern.de/de/picture/194...wasser-Limburg-Natur-&-Landschaft-510x510.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/77/Lahnhochwasser_bei_Limburg.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Background Frankfurt am Main








http://www.bikerreisen.de/images/feldberghof2.jpg

Taunus








http://www.ich-geh-wandern.de/files...aunus_grosser_feldberg_brunhildisfelsen_3.jpg









http://www.mtb-forum.eu/mountainbike-forum/feldberg-taunus-tour-02.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

http://www.mtb-forum.eu/mountainbike-forum/feldberg-taunus-tour-04.jpg

1939








http://www.feldbergrennen.de/grafik...m Taunus, Fernsehsender und Aussichtsturm.jpg

1945








http://www.feldbergrennen.de/grafiken/1945 Feldberg.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

http://static1.akpool.de/images/cards/23/236612.jpg

1902/1903








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...g.jpg/424px-Aussichtsturm_Großer_Feldberg.jpg

2010/2011








http://www.quaeldich.de/img/124/Feldberg_7.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

http://www.skytrip.de/konst/konst2010-05-16b.jpg









http://www.skytrip.de/konst/konst2010-04-27b.jpg









http://www.skytrip.de/halos/nlc-2006-06-13-3b.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

From Greater Feldberg/Taunus: North_East view into the Taunus.
Ruin of Castle Oberreifenberg in front.









In Contrast. South_East view to Frankfurt am Main








http://www.skytrip.de/konst/canismajor-feldberg1a.jpg

Frankfurt Airport








http://www.skytrip.de/konst/skorpius-1a.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Staatliche Museen zu Berlin, Kunstgewerbemuseum








http://www.bundesregierung.de/Conte...uiar-aus-dem-welfenschatz,property=poster.jpg

Cron of emperor Heinrich II, at 1270. Issued in the Treasury, Munich.








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped..._Residenz_Muenchen_Krone_Heinrich_II_1270.jpg

The display of jewels, goldsmith's work, enamels, crystal objects and ivories in the Treasury of the Munich Residenz is the result of centuries of avid collecting by the rulers of Bavaria.








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4115/4875628952_093a800157_z.jpg


----------



## Skrapebook

GERMANY - Ze Wunderschön! :shocked:


----------



## Karasek

*Bückeburg castle, Lower-Saxony*









Source


















Source


----------



## Jobaneu

*Ebingen (Baden-Württemberg): Rathaus*

The rare example of a Jugendstil town hall, 1912/13 by Martin Elsässer









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Ebingen_Rathaus_Turm.jpg&filetimestamp=20110612130706
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by nobodyno http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1079596
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by nobodyno http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1079596
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Ebingen (Baden-Württemberg): Villa Haux*

Ebingen is a hot spot for high quality Jugendstil architecture, here another example: the new Haux mansion built for a knitwear fabricant, 1908 by the Stuttgart architects Richard Böklen and Carl Feil, Jugendstil in a neo-Baroque manner (or neo Brooque in a Jugendstil manner).









by kischte http://www.panoramio.com/user/572204?with_photo_id=16169007
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









http://de.academic.ru/dic.nsf/dewiki/48230
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The old Villa Haux, a neo-Baroque building (1898) by Böklen & Feil either, facing the Jugendstil villa









photography 1902 http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Haus_in_Ebingen,_Architekt_B%C3%B6klen_%26_Feil_in_Stuttgart.jpg&filetimestamp=20100923173712
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Odoaker

That did me much good


----------



## Jobaneu

*Ebingen (Baden-Württemberg): Martinskirche*



Odoaker said:


> That did me much good


Why? Are you from Ebingen?

Here another Jugendstil building in Ebingen: the Protestant St. Martin's church, 1905/06 by Paul Schmohl (tower 1670)









http://de.academic.ru/dic.nsf/dewiki/48230
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









http://www.meinestadt.de/albstadt/bilder/detail?id=201563


----------



## Karasek

*Herzberg castle, Lower Saxony*

Since 1154 property of the house of Welf.


















Source


----------



## JLAG

I must go to Ebingen once. The town hall looks really good.


----------



## Tiaren

Speaking of rare Jugendstil/Art Nouveau town halls...

*Rathaus Charlottenburg, Berlin:*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jumpingjellyfish/45245356/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wolf-rabe/5126399238/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wolf-rabe/5125791917/sizes/l/in/photostream/

I think it's a very nice and quite good preserved (on the inside too) example.


----------



## dreis

New member here, I moved to Germany from America a few months ago and seen many beautiful places here. I'd like to share some of my images I've taken in the last few months:


Rothenburg ob der Tauber:


























Trier:

























Hope you enjoy!


----------



## erbse

Welcome to Germany / Willkommen in Deutschland then!  Where exactly did you move to? And why?

Btw, your photos don't seem to show up, though the links look correct. Perhaps flickr's down atm.


PS: Feel free to visit us at *the German forum*, especially threads like this one might be of great interest for you.


----------



## dreis

Hallo Erbse,
I live in Dreis which is a small village outside of the bigger city Wittlich in Rheinland-Pfalz. Closest big cities are Trier, Luxembourg(city of the country) and Bitburg which has a big bier brewery that's named the same.
I'm a American government employee, I'm a lucky guy to say the least 
The pictures should come up as it showed them working once I posted them, flickr is probably acting stupid. Give it some time and I bet they'll be back working.
Thanks for the links, they look helpful!


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dreis (Rheinland-Pfalz): Schloss und Kirche*



dreis said:


> Hallo Erbse,
> I live in Dreis which is a small village...


In Dreis, where you live, is a summer palace of the Echternach abbey's abbots, 1774, by the architect of Echternach monastery, the Tyrolian Paul Mungenast (Echternach is in Luxembourg and Luxembourg was Habsburg territory).









http://urts151.uni-trier.de/fmi/xsl/buildrecord.xsl?-lay=www&-max=10&-find=&IDbuilding=101869

Visit Echternach, there you will find the huge Baroque abbey, a formidable Rococo garden pavilion and a fine orangery, all designed by Paul Mungenast.

Echternach itself is a beautiful small town, worth to see!

The church of Dreis is a simple but beautiful (well proportioned interior!) late Baroque building, perhaps designed by Johannes Seiz, a Neumann disciple and court architect of the Trier prince bishops or by Paul Mungenast too, 1755/56

St. Martin's church










The interior










looking back to the organ









Source for the 3 church pics: http://www.roscheiderhof.de/kulturdb/client/einObjekt.php?id=408

Scusate, more than 3 pics per post, but three of them are rather small.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bollendorf (Rheinland-Pfalz): Schoss Weilerbach*

The main summer residence of the Echternach abbots was Weilerbach Palace near Dreis.
Its architect was Paul Mungenast either (1780ff.)

The rich and powerful Echternach abbey was running ironworks in Weilerbach.
You can see the ruins of it near the palace.

The summer palace, in the background the terrace garden (three levels) with its pavilion









by Artissima http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/498055
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by Lothar Bendig http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/458590
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:SchlossWeilerbach01.jpg&filetimestamp=20061125103641
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bollendorf (Rheinland-Pfalz): Schloss Weilerbach - Park*

The garden of Weilerbach Palace with its pavilion (that one in Echternach is much more beautiful, I assure you, Mr. "Dreis", a little Dresden Zwinger pavilion)

Looking from the castle to the pavilion









by Renate Hr. http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/974996
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by Frank Streit http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/635040
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Looking the other way (the castle behind the trees on the right side in the background)









by Kathrin Reinemann http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1245090
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## erbse

Your knowledge about baroque heritage is ever and anon just stunning, Jobaneu! kay:
Thanks a lot for all the insights, can't keep my eyes off all this beauty I wasn't aware of before. And I thought my lore in this field would be pretty capacious already.


----------



## Skrapebook

Ausgezeichnet!


----------



## karlmiller

http://www.arrse.co.uk/member.php?u=68399
http://forum.startv.in/member.php?u=204258
http://forum.startv.in/showthread.php?t=50293&page=9


----------



## dreis

Jobaneu, Echternach looks pretty nice. Schloss Weilerbach looks pretty amazing too. Thanks for the info.


Tried smaller sizes of the pictures to make it work but still no luck, not sure what the problem isn't is. If you right click where the 'broken image' is and click open in new window then the image works..weird.


Rothenburg ob der Tauber:


























Trier:

























Hope you enjoy!


----------



## JLAG

erbse said:


> Your knowledge about baroque heritage is ever and anon just stunning, Jobaneu! kay:
> Thanks a lot for all the insights, can't keep my eyes off all this beauty I wasn't aware of before.


Agree. Someone mention a small city in Germany and you come up with a serie of pictures and a story. I am impressed.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Piesport (Rheinland-Pfalz)*

Piesport on the Moselle amidst its vineyards, church 1766/67









by Lux Lumen http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/836546
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Piesport on the right riverside downstream, in the foreground on the other riverside the Piesport district Niederemmel









by Karl-Ernst http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/646509
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Niederemmel again, looking the Moselle upstream









by crossie http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/943497
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Alfeld (Niedersachsen): Rathaus und Alte Lateinschule*

The Renaissance town hall of Alfeld on the Leine (1584-86, architect: Johann von Mehle)









by Natureworld http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/903456
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The Old Latin School (1610-12, architect and sculptor: Andreas Steiger), today the museum of the town









by Heidas http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Alfeld_Alte_Lateinschule_1-2005.jpg
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Here one of the rather naive reliefs by A. Steiger: Jacob's dream 









by Gebrüder Lechte, Göttingen http://www.monumente-online.de/script/zoom.php?ch=1274798641838&img=/10/03/images/ni_alfeld_lateinschule_aussen_jakob.jpg&mode=auto&w=627&h=425&bu=Jakobs+Traum+von+der+Himmelsleiter+in+Bethel+nach+Genesis+28&c=+(c)++Gebr%FCder+Lechte%2C+G%F6ttingen


----------



## Jobaneu

*Ammergauer Alpen bei Schwangau (Bayern): Blick von der Krähe am Branderschrofen vorbei auf den Forggensee und in's Ostallgäu hinein*

View from the Krähe mountain (2012 m) to the Forggensee and the East Allgäu landscape









by Beim Lukas http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1062098
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Monschau (Nordrhein-Westfalen, Eifel)*

In a narrow valley lies Monschau, fomerly a famous centre of the production of finest woolen fabric









by Ulrich Strauch http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/982122
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Here houses on the Laufenbach.

The especially lime deficient water was very favourable to the production of fine woolen fabric (for the washing and dyeing of the wool).

On the left the "Red Mansion"









by Uwe Lamm http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1187235
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The Red Mansion was built 1752 ff. for Johann Heinrich Scheibler, the richest wool fabric manufacturer of the town. He exported into the whole world (for example to Catherine the Great of Russia, to the Ottoman Empire - Istanbul, Levant, North Africa).

The house was production site, storage place and office, now museum.

Under the roof, the Spanish merino wool Scheibler imported was stored, in the basement washed and dyed. The attic and the basement are connected by a duct. 

The architect of the unusual house is unknown, perhaps Scheibler himself designed it.









by A und O http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1671295
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Monschau (Nordrhein-Westfalen, Eifel): Rotes Haus*

The entrance front of the Red Mansion









by twiga_swala http://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_swala/

The staircase









http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Rotes_Haus_Treppe.jpg

Detail of the staircase









by Hobby-Photograph, 6 weeks 1 arm in a cast 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/andreasfucke/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Monschau (Nordrhein-Westfalen, Eifel)*

A winter picture of Monschau (The Red Mansion next to the church)









by Ulrich Strauch http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/982122
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

A neo-Baroque house in Monschau. In such a house I wished to live in 









by Michael Kleu http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/988047
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Linguine

Jobaneu said:


> Piesport on the Moselle amidst its vineyards, church 1766/67
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Lux Lumen http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/836546
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Piesport on the right riverside downstream, in the foreground on the other riverside the Piesport district Niederemmel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Karl-Ernst http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/646509
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Niederemmel again, looking the Moselle upstream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by crossie http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/943497
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Awesome set of pics...:cheers:


----------



## Odoaker

Burg Nideggen

Northrhine-Westphalia










http://img.fotocommunity.com/photos/10545805.jpg


----------



## Coccoloba

All :drool:


----------



## Caravaggio

The wooden staircase in Rotes Haus is marvelous great pics Jobaneu


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

The "Blaue Obelisk" (Blue obelisk) by Hella Santarossa who also made some glass windows of the "Heiliggeistkirche" in Heidelberg. The obelisk is located at the "Theodor-Heuss-Platz" in Berlin-Charlottenburg.

I really like this one:

source




source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt scenery:

source


----------



## Jobaneu

*Putbus (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Rügen): Das "Haus auf dem Kopf"*

A new revolutionary housing concept from Germany for all regions of the world at risk of tsunamis: a house (2010), which is already capsized before the tsunami hits upon it. 
Ingenious!









by Guido Metzger http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/476330
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dessau-Roßlau (Sachsen-Anhalt): Mausoleum der Herzöge von Anhalt*

Today within the Dessau zoo, the mausoleum of the Anhalt dukes, 1894-98, by Franz Heinrich Schwechten, the architect of the Kaiser-Wilhelm-Gedächtniskirche, Berlin.









by KHDP http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/24619
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by Marion Fricke http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1342165









c. 1900 http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Fileessau_Mausoleum_1900.jpg
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Güstrow (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern): Hauptpost*

The main post office of Güstrow, 1895/96, fountain 1889









by Falko Sieker http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/532391
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mlaud

13.th century Templerkapelle/ Knights templar chapel in Wettin, Sachsen-Anhalt.



http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/45/Mücheln,Templerkapelle.jpg

still guarded..



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2546193728/


----------



## NYC007




----------



## thun

Unique in the world: The Bergwacht Bayern (Bavarian alpine SAR, a branch of the Red Cross) operates an indoor simulator for training its volunteers in helicopter rescue operations (without damaging the environment due to real flights) at its training centre at Bad Tölz:









Source


----------



## erbse

^ Cool stuff 


Another kind of insight:

*Germany at the end of the 19th century / before WWII (historical photos)*


----------



## Jobaneu

erbse said:


> ^ Cool stuff
> 
> 
> Another kind of insight:
> 
> *Germany at the end of the 19th century / before WWII (historical photos)*


Wow!

Beautiful and depressing, this thread.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Freyburg an der Unstrut (Sachsen-Anhalt): die Neuenburg*

Neuenburg castle, the main medieval residence of the Thuringian landgraves, c. 1150-1230









by Paul Michael P. http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/500669
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by Reiseleiter1 http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1610699
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The castle, vineyards and a Baroque pavilion









by Karl-Ernst Wozicki http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/443412
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Freyburg an der Unstrut (Sachsen-Anhalt): die Neuenburg*

The castle with its donjon (c. 1180)









http://www.schloesser-gaerten.de/objekt_detail.php?id=20070404130916









by Mewes http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Neuenburg2.jpg?uselang=de
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The gatehouse (left), seen from the courtyard









by David Hirschfeld http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/436127
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Freyburg an der Unstrut (Sachsen-Anhalt): Neuenburg - Burgkapelle*

The chapel, c. 1180, alterations 1220/30









by Mewes http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Neuenburg3.jpg&filetimestamp=20070323170836
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by Schütze-Rodemann, Halle/Saale http://tourismus.meinestadt.de/deutschland/burgen/neuenburg?id=90803









by Schütze/Sodemann, Deutscher Kunstverlag München Berlin http://www.heilige-elisabeth-damp.de/unterkategorie.php?ukid=10&kid=2


----------



## Odoaker

Beaches and landscapes of Rügen island, Germany`s largest island.










http://www.usedom24.net/images1/Ruegen-Kueste_4680.jpg










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3f/Ruegen_halbinsel_moenchgut.jpg









http://www.urlaubsnachrichten.de/de/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/KreidefelsenRuegen.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

More Rügen










http://www.rz-leserreisen.de/public...e_Swiss_Coral_Ruegen_2201_20101109185436.jpeg


----------



## miau

^^ The first picture shows the cliff at the Großer Jasmunder Bodden, right? It is not so impressive compared to the last picture. :laugh:


----------



## Odoaker

----


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Jobaneu said:


> http://www.schloesser-gaerten.de/objekt_detail.php?id=20070404130916


:eek2:


----------



## balthazar

^^
^^Beautiful, Rügen island!


----------



## Jobaneu

Odoaker said:


> Beaches and landscapes of Rügen island, Germany`s largest island.
> 
> http://www.urlaubsnachrichten.de/de/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/KreidefelsenRuegen.jpg


The last picture of this series almost makes a tropical impression, stunning 

A palm tree instead of the hornbeam (?) and you could believe, it's a Pacific island.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Prora (Rügen): NS-Seebad*

Rügen, where it is not so beautiful: the never finished (the monumemtal temples for the NS race and state cult had never been built) gigantic hotel for the planned NS-seaside-resort in Prora; 4,5 km long, 1936-39, for 20000 people, architect: Clemens Klotz (nomen est omen).
After WW II, the complex was used as naval barracks for the GDR military.
Today the building is widely vacant.

The seafront









by Susanne I. http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/426308
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The back (entrance) side









by DJK 66 http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1711181
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

A computer model of one half of the complex with a modern casino in the middle, which has not yet been built, perhaps never will be.









http://www.stadt-planung.net/RS/E-5.html


----------



## Odoaker

Why not just erase it... imagine, what a beaufiful scenery it were without these buildings, interrupted only by some classicist villas now and then...


----------



## mlaud

I really hate it when everybody feels obliged to be all ideologic about Prora. The building is not evil. In fact, the building and the concept of tourism behind it were way ahead of their time. Some may call it ugly, i do not. For what it is, a large Hotel complex for mass tourism, i think it still is much better looking than the monstrosities that today strain beach resorts all over the world.


----------



## Odoaker

VOTE FOR THE COLOSSEUM!

http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone&otherday=20110708


Thank you.

And no, Prora is ugly. Even by NS-standards. It just destroys the beautiful landscape.

A rare romanesque house, Bad Munstereifel:










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...00px-Bad-Muenstereifel-Romanisches-Haus01.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

Odoaker said:


> Why not just erase it... imagine, what a beaufiful scenery it were without these buildings, interrupted only by some classicist villas now and then...


Nobody is willing to invest the huge amount of money which would be necessary to complete and repair the complex, to develop it to modern touristic standards.

So the building decays more and more.

And nobody is willing to pay for its demolition.

I don't even know, if demolition is possible, because now the building could be dlassified as historical monument.

@ mlaud

Yes, I find it very ugly, not because it is a Nazi building, but because it's poor architecture, dull and badly proportioned, almost impossible to use properly.

A typical megalomaniac Nazi design, dysfunctional.

That our hotel boxes of the sixties and seventies are not better doesn't make Prora better. It remains an ugly chunk by Clemens Klotz.


----------



## mlaud

Ok, call it ugly, maybe it is. It still is an imporant heritage, that should not be in the state of decay it is in today. I see Prora as a counterpart to Tempelhof airport: The mother of all airports and the mother of all beach resorts. Origin and destination of modern mass tourism. Mass tourism never was and never will be a pretty thing, but it gives millions of people quality of life. Prora is one of the places where this concept was born.


----------



## miau

It is ugly. It is not a heritage that is worth to keep either. The problem is that this part of Germany has so much beauty -- in nature and people  -- while it is also very poor. Therefore, this building cannot be demolished (too expensive) and there is hope to earn some money with it (if not as a hotel, there is still the chance to sell ice cream and bratwurst to the occasional visitor).


----------



## Grunnen

One part of it has recently been put into use as a youth hostel:









From: http://lohro.de/news1259

With 402 beds, and all rooms facing towards the sea.


----------



## Jobaneu

Grunnen said:


> One part of it has recently been put into use as a youth hostel
> 
> With 402 beds, and all rooms facing towards the sea.


Ok, 150 m of 4500 m are renovated.

Great.

Miy hopes, this monster could be blown up, are vanishing.

How many really beautiful buildings could be saved or reconstructed by the money, which goes now to Prora?!


----------



## Jobaneu

*Burkheim (Baden-Württemberg, Kaiserstuhl)*

Burkheim, a wine-growing village at the Kaiserstuhl









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Luftbild_Burkheim.jpg&filetimestamp=20070902023155

The gate tower (18th century), seen from within









by Michael Holze http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/555053
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by Bibendum41 http://www.flickr.com/photos/bibendum41/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Burkheim (Baden-Württemberg, Kaiserstuhl)*

Streets with winemaker houses (17/18th century), rich and not so rich (everybody, who owned a house, even a small one, was not poor), side by side.









by mamadamue http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1437305
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

[








by Margot H. http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/883562
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Halberstadt (Sachsen-Anhalt): Dom St. Stephanus*

Amongst the rarely known German cathedrals the Halberstadt one is perhaps the most beautiful, built between 1240 - 1491.

The "Domplatz"









by Daniel Grube http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/9039
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


The west facade (begun c. 1240, towers 19th century)









by Therosymole http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1210/4726507211_d2fc2e0c96_b.jpg









by Ralph Stadler http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/890819
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Halberstadt (Sachsen-Anhalt): Dom St. Stephanus*

The choir (1350-1401) and transept (c.1405-1491)









by HK Photografie http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1259439
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The interior









by Jörn H. http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1552105
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Looking back to the organ (case 1718, instrument 1965), Renaissance pulpit









by Sven (Leipzig) Winter http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/576518
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Halberstadt (Sachsen-Anhalt): Dom St.Stephanus*

The organ









by Peter Raudenkolb http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1039860
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The round bronze chandelier (1516) and the chancel screen (completed 1505)









by Michael Weßolowski http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/584725
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by Sascha Makiol http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1101032
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Halberstadt (Sachsen-Anhalt): Dom St.Stephanus*

The vaults and the chandelier again









by Jörn H. http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1552105
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

A detail of the chandelier









by groenling http://www.flickr.com/photos/ana_sudani/

The Romanesque baptismal font from the predecessor cathedral









by Conny11 http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1290698
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## hellojoy

Wow, so many impressive photos.


----------



## darkerkiller

2945abc45 0712


----------



## Jobaneu

*Halberstadt (Sachsen-Anhalt): Dom St. Stephanus - Kreuzgang*



darkerkiller said:


> plunder


Could you please stop your promotion campaign?

The cloister (13th century) of Halberstadt cathedral









by djd/Halberstadt http://www.emstal-online.de/nachrichten/content/reisen/halberstadt/81.htm









http://de.academic.ru/dic.nsf/dewiki/569288
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by photo.world - Jörg Weitzenberg http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/932644
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## darkerkiller

Jobaneu said:


> Could you please stop your promotion campaign?


Excuse me.I have deleted it.Thank you for your notice.


----------



## Insider92

Germany, as always fascinating.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Norderney (Niedersachsen, ostfriesische Insel)*

The beach of Norderney in the North Sea with three bathing carts, a Victorian invention, wherein people could decently change clothes.

Apparently even today in our exhibitionistic era, there is some need for such carts.









by Claus R. http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1065576
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Saarbrücken (Saarland): frühere Königlich-preußische Bergwerksdiektion*

The former Prussian mining head office for the Saar region, 1877-80 by Martin Gropius (Gropius Building, Berlin), today part of a shopping mall.

From here were administred c. 56 000 miners, who extracted 14 million tons of coal per annum (1913).









by Rainer Prüm http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/965839
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Köln-Mülheim (Nordrhein-Westfalen): indisches Mädchen*

An indian girl (and I suppose his father) at the parish party of the Catholic Indian community in Cologne









by Gerlind Arnold http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/768904
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Ulm-Weststadt (Baden-Württemberg): Universum Center*

An 82 m - highrise, the Universum Center Ulm, a typical example for the "style" of this era (1968/70), a democratic Prora, not so big but as dull, an office and apartment building, depressing









View from the minster tower, by ThorstenE, Ulm http://www.forenfuchs.de/cgi/forenserver/foren/F_1157/cutecast.pl?action=profile&user=thorsten









by Michael Vogt http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1076624
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Odoaker

Ugly architecture is always a result of socialistic ideologies such as democracy. Because it has to appeal to everyone, it will appeal to no one.

Friedberg


----------



## Jobaneu

Odoaker said:


> Ugly architecture is always a result of socialistic ideologies such as democracy. Because it has to appeal to everyone, it will appeal to no one.


That's not true.

The inhumane, dull architecture, which devastated our cities a second time after the air raids, was never popular.

Almost always if the people could decide, they preferrred a much more conservative architecture, preferred reconstructions, but were overruled by arrogant, managerial and intellectual elites, who know better, "progressive" elites, who wholeheartedly detest the "simple" citizen, give a shit on democratic vote, realize their "agendas without any alternative".

Btw., the symbol of US-democracy, the Washington Capitol, is an example for impressive architecture, produced by a democracy as well as the whole city planning of Washington and many other buildings for democratic institutions in this town.


----------



## Odoaker

Well, most people in democratic countries aren't democratic. They wouldn't think, for example, that in a family, it shall be done what the majority prefers. God, no! What I am talking about, is the ideology. If you believe in ideas like egalité like Christians in the holy trinity.

Based upon those ideas, democratic architecture can not be appealing, since beauty is in the eye of the beholder. So beauty represents a single, supreme favour and is antidemocratic.

The original ideas for the USA were more aristocratic than democratic as we know it. The focus was on liberty, not reign through somebody or a group of people, by far not a majority.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Heiligenhafen-Graswarder (Schleswig-Holstein): Ferienhäuser*



Odoaker said:


> Based upon those ideas, democratic architecture can not be appealing, since beauty is in the eye of the beholder. So beauty represents a single, supreme favour and is antidemocratic.


But this insane architecture IS aristocratic. It is reflecting the ideas of a class of leftliberal intellectuals who dominated and dominate the discussions in the West without the slightest respect to that, what "normal" people want.

That's "populism"

The uneducated masses have to be enlightened by these elitist shepherds.

They have to understand, that ugliness is beauty, political correctness is liberty, equality means to lower the standards as deep as possible and so on.

Cottages on Graswarder, a peninsula near Heiligenhafen on the Baltic Sea









by Carina Bentin http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1185187
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

We should demolish Prora, splitting up the building site and allow our wealthy left-liberal bourgeoisie to build their cottages there.

If the Mecklenburg-Vorpommern government would say, it would be politically correct to build a cottage on this site, an antinazi statement, they could increase the prices for the plots threefold, the coast would get much prettier and the poor state earn a lot of money.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Schleswig-Holstein: Ostholstein*

Summer on the Baltic Sea: sailing boats on the beach









by http//www.ingolf-gania-hamburg.de http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/566366
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## erbse

Jobaneu said:


> We should demolish Prora, splitting up the building site and allow our wealthy left-liberal bourgeoisie to build their cottages there.
> 
> If the Mecklenburg-Vorpommern government would say, it would be politically correct to build a cottage on this site, an antinazi statement, they could increase the prices for the plots threefold, the coast would get much prettier and the poor state earn a lot of money.




I have to agree, partly. Prora really ain't a site that needs to be kept, aesthetic-wise. 
But somehow, I wish they don't build more exclusive mansions etc. there. Binz is pretty expensive already. We need more places for the youth, especially at our Baltic coast. Otherwise it may turn into some Baltic Cote d'Azur.


----------



## Jobaneu

erbse said:


> I have to agree, partly. Prora really ain't a site that needs to be kept, aesthetic-wise.
> But somehow, I wish they don't build more exclusive mansions etc. there. Binz is pretty expensive already. We need more places for the youth, especially at our Baltic coast. Otherwise it may turn into some Baltic Cote d'Azur.


150 m youth hostel are not enough?

Well, we demolish 4050 m of Prora and sell the plots to our lefties as costly as possible, renovate another 300 m and fund with the rest of the money an international youth meeting centre, which offers among others sailing courses.

And a golf hotel for our needy champagne socialists.

From National Socialism to Champagne Socialism, the former I do hate, the latter I only despise, so that would be a dramatic humanistic advance.


----------



## Odoaker

You are wrong, Rügen needs to become the central place for refugees from all over the world! We had already 20000 asylum-seekers this year alone. Now, for how many people was Prora constructed again? You see, I have point there. It would also make McPomm much more colorful... :lol:


----------



## JLAG

Jobaneu said:


> But this insane architecture IS aristocratic. It is reflecting the ideas of a class of leftliberal intellectuals who dominated and dominate the discussions in the West without the slightest respect to that, what "normal" people want.
> 
> That's "populism"
> 
> The uneducated masses have to be enlightened by these elitist shepherds.


I'll second that even though I do not think that many of the buildings we today admire where built with the intention to build something that "normal" people want.


----------



## Odoaker

Again, theoretically it matters one part what you believe in. If you think of yourself as a supreme (aristocratic) or unique and individual (free) human being, you will give a shit on other people`s opinions and built whatever you pleases best. But if somebody thinks, people are equal, and that his home has also to please everyone, he will avoid everything one could argue would be subjective. Practically, only free and powerful individuals can build what they want, in a democracy though, often people can tell you what to do and what to let go. What you believe in changes your mind. If you believe in freedom and beauty, your works will survive until the end of days. If you believe in unnatural lies, they will forget you for good.


----------



## dnh310

^^ Can't see.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hamburg: Dockland und Hafen*



dnh310 said:


> ^^ Can't see.


Me too 

We will hope the very best.

Here the Hamburg Harbour with hope, seen from the Dockland









by Lichtspielereien http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1429076
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The Dockland, an office building, architects: Bothe Richter Teherani (BDA), 2002-06.
The building overhangs the water 40 m wide.
The lifts are routed diagonally.









by R. Brunner http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/675934
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by O.C.M. http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/14532
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Xorcist

*Hohentwiel Fortress / Festung Hohentwiel*







by Marianne Schön







by Heinrich Brendel







by Achim Bruttel







by RKS







by Peter Betsch









Hohentwiel is an extinct volcano in the Hegau region of Baden-Württemberg in southern Germany, about 20 miles (30 km) from Lake Constance.
The fortress, whose ruins lie on top of Hohentwiel, was constructed in 914 by Burchard III, Duke of Swabia. In the later Middle Ages the noble families von Singen-Twiel (12th–13th centuries), von Klingen (to 1300) and von Klingenberg (to 1521) resided here. In 1521, it was passed on to Duke Ulrich von Württemberg, who developed Hohentwiel into one of the strongest fortresses of his duchy. During this time, it began to be used as a prison. The fortress resisted five imperial sieges in the Thirty Year War, served as a Württemberg prison in the 18th century and was destroyed in 1800 after being peacefully handed over by the French. Today the former fortress Hohentwiel is the biggest castle ruin of Germany.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Schnaittach (Bayern, Franken): Festung Rothenberg*

The ruin of the Rothenberg Fortress, a Bavarian stronghold against the free imperial city Nuremberg (a city state), c. 1729-50, for 400 soldiers, built on a 590 m high mountain, designed by the Bavarian fortress architects and colonels of the engineering corps Peter de Coquille and Johann Claude de Rozard (both I suppose of Wallonian descent).
The building got useless because Nuremberg became a Bavarian city (1806) and decayed during the 19th century.

The forteress was never attacked, never saw a siege.









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Festung_Rothenberg_03052008.JPG&filetimestamp=20090128230514
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









http://www.house-forum.de/board/ptopic,75460.html


----------



## Jobaneu

*Schnaittach (Bayern, Franken): Festung Rothenberg*

The gate









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Festung_Rothenberg.jpg&filetimestamp=20060831184804

The ramparts are 16 m high.
Behind them there are 10 m high vaulted casemates.









by Alashiya http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1451855
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Gladbeck-Zweckel (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Zeche Zweckel*

The machine hall of the former coal mine Zweckel (1908/09)









by Elisabeth Knoll http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/576746
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Now you can rent the hall for festivities









by Ulrich Cziollek http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/574845
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by R. Sliwi http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/553327
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Odoaker

Xorcist said:


> was destroyed in 1800 after being peacefully handed over by the French. Today the former fortress Hohentwiel is the biggest castle ruin of Germany.


:moods:


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

German Museum Munich









http://www.raeter-park-hotel.de/files/deutsches museum.jpg









http://www.munich-info.de/portrait/images/gross/deutsches_museum3.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/54/Deutsches_Museum_Hall_Me_2.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Kohlebagger








http://img.fotocommunity.com/photos/6761426.jpg









http://img.fotocommunity.com/photos/14608523.jpg









http://www.fotos-aus-der-luft.de/luftbild/223-5/Kohlebagger_im_Tagebau_Oberlausitz


----------



## Jobaneu

*Frankfurt (Hessen): Bankenviertel*









by Olaf Dziallas http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/822214
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bad Oeynhausen (Niedersachsen): Kurtheater*

The neo-Baroque theatre in the Bad Oeynhausen spa park, 1913-15, architect: Oskar Delius (1846-1916)









by Ralf Bu. http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/579461
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by pilot_micha http://www.flickr.com/photos/pilot_michael/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bad Oeynhausen (Niedersachsen): Kurtheater*









by three magic colors http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/740192
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by Christian Meier http://www.flickr.com/photos/cmfotografie/


----------



## Linguine

Jobaneu said:


> by three magic colors http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/740192
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Beautiful......kay:


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Bad Camberg - Kurpark









http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/12695157.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...-_Kurpark.jpg/800px-Bad_Camberg_-_Kurpark.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bad Oeynhausen (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Badehaus I*



Dr.Mabuse said:


> Bad Camberg - Kurpark


I like German spa towns 

Here the Bath House I, a late neo-Classical building, 1852-57, architect: Robert Ferdinand Cremer









by Dieter Obermeyer http://www.dieter-obermeyer.de/hochbilder/









by Tim Brüning http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/747312
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The dome over the vestibule









by Gerhard Stühmeyer http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1290659
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bad Oeynhausen (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Badehaus II*

The Bath House II, a fine neo-Renaissance building, 1883-85, architect: Zygmunt Gorgolewski, a Polish (his masterpiece: theatre of Lviv, Ukraine, where he died in 1903), born 1845 in the province of Posen, at the time of his birth part of the Prussian kingdom (until 1918).









by Tim Brüning http://home.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/747312
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by Die Mohnblumen http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1230752
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The vestibule









by duimdog http://www.flickr.com/photos/duimdog/


----------



## Jobaneu

Dr.Mabuse said:


> Frankfurt am Main
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.fotocommunity.com/Street...Strassenszene-Frankfurt-am-Main-a18096494.jpg


Wow, what a nice dog.

Cute.


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Frankfurt am Main, Haus Rapunzelturm in der Sebastian-Rinz-Straße, Stadtteil Westend (Aufnahme vom 19.10.2008) ehemaliger Wasserturm der 1845 für Anselm Mayer Rothschild durch den Architekten Jakob








http://www.staedte-fotos.de/1024/frankfurt-am-main-haus-rapunzelturm-17371.jpg

Kaiserstrasse








http://www.frankfurter-rundblick.de/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/mk_frankfurt_kaiserstrase_3.jpg

Schweizer Strasse








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...furt.jpg/800px-Münchner-Straße,-Frankfurt.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Frankfurt Airport








http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/41960705.jpg









http://www.westermann.li/46d246144ce357d09adbb15cf894e0e4_mw_ffm3.jpg









http://www.haz.de/var/storage/image...n-lahmgelegt-Weniger-Unfaelle_ArtikelQuer.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

http://img.fotocommunity.com/Luft-u...-am-Flughafen-Frankfurt-am-Main-a18115126.jpg


Relict from WWII. An US-Bomb in Berlin








http://diepresse.com/images/uploads...nrtschrfung_einer_Fliegerbombe_in_Bruneck.jpg

German Artillery from WWII at the WTS








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...hrmacht_24cmK3.JPG/800px-Wehrmacht_24cmK3.JPG


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Mercedes Benz SS "Schwarzer Prinz", BJ 1928, 6 Zyl., 7065 ccm, 200 PS, mit Kompressor 250 PS fotografiert im Auto & Technik Museum in Sinsheim am 01.05.08.








http://www.fahrzeugbilder.de/bilder/auto-und-technik-museum-sinsheim-6011.jpg









http://sinsheim.technik-museum.de/g...DownloadItem&g2_itemId=1676&g2_serialNumber=3









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2628/4014987690_551407cc64.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

@Sinsheim

Mercedes G4 1938








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...z_G4_1938.jpg/800px-Mercedes_Benz_G4_1938.jpg

Mercedes 770K Cabriolet








http://sinsheim.technik-museum.de/g...DownloadItem&g2_itemId=1689&g2_serialNumber=4

Sherman Tank








http://sinsheim.technik-museum.de/g...DownloadItem&g2_itemId=3790&g2_serialNumber=2


----------



## erbse

You gotta love Jobaneu. And the Dr. All of them. Lovable.


----------



## Karasek

*Hirsch-Denkmal*

Hirsch-Denkmal (deer memorial) in Briesen, Brandenburg, built in 1707 by Andreas Schlüter(!!!). So strange that I have to show it, lol









Wiki


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Last wolf in Westphalia








http://www.unna.de/herbstblatt/hb30/grafik/hb30_11_01.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/4f/Monument_for_the_last_wolf_in_westphalia.jpg

By the way the last wolf of the taunus hills, hessen was shot in Usingen - Eschbach in 1840/41

Frankfurt am Main inside Goethehaus








http://inzumi.com/images/destinations/DE_Frankfurt-am-Main_Goethehaus_und_Goethemuseum.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Images from international VW "festival" in Bad Camberg

﻿60 K 10, besser bekannt als Berlin-Rom-Wagen, 1939








http://www.pre67vw.com/shows/photos/Bad_Camberg_2011/IMG_00288.jpg









http://www.tuning.de/fotos/800/600/cecece/bilder/bericht/768/bad-camberg-erstecam.jpg









http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-pQwyBXYx4n0/TgbLk_CXz7I/AAAAAAAAGXg/K9OsCB8xguU/s1600/camberg_win.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Oldtimerrally stop for a moment in Bad Camberg









http://www.bad-camberg.info/cms/ima...5-15-Oldtimer-Rallye/10-05-15-Oldtimer-05.jpg









http://www.bad-camberg.info/cms/ima...5-15-Oldtimer-Rallye/10-05-15-Oldtimer-03.jpg

Limburg/Lahn








http://www.mittelhessen.de/_em_daten/_evolver/2010/09/08/100908_1817_56_17306397.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

North-American-T6-RED-BULL owned and flyed by the Eichhorn-Brothers. Home Airport Limburg-Staffel.








http://www.airclassics-gelnhausen.de/bilder/teilnehmer/eichhorn.jpg









http://i514.photobucket.com/albums/t349/austrianwings/flugtag_wels/texan_eichhorn_flugtag_wels.jpg









http://img.fotocommunity.com/images...n-T6-Walter-und-Toni-Eichhorn-1-a22353310.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Winnenden (Baden-Württemberg): Der Mops von Winnenden und Schloss*

Another monument for a memorable animal: the Winnenden Pug

This pug accompanied his master, the Würrttemberg duke Karl Alexander, field marshal of the Imperial Army, from Württemberg to Belgrad, where Karl Alexander was one of the commanding officers of Prince Eugen during the famous siege 1717.

Amidst the thick of the furious battle, master and dog lost contact.

The duke returned without his dog to Winnenden.

Eleven days after the duke, the dog himself arrived alone in Winnenden.

Apparently he had managed to follow his master in a distance on his own.

The happy duke erected this monument as the dog died in 1733.

It is in front of the Winnenden Palace.









by kallipyg http://www.panoramio.com/user/1087727?with_photo_id=9803058

Winnenden Palace, 1674 ff.









by kallipyg http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

A Baroque fountain (1671) in the courtyard









http://www.winnenden.de/content/zugast/sehens_schloss.htm


----------



## erbse

Mops is such a beautiful word. Möpse. English is a lousy inferior language compared to the German Sprachwitz.


Awesome memorials, can't get enough of them. :drool: Is there a Dackeldenkmal as well?


----------



## Jobaneu

*Ludwigsburg (Baden-Württemberg): Schloss - Porträt Karl Alexanders von Württembeerg*



erbse said:


> Mops is such a beautiful word. Möpse. English is a lousy inferior language compared to the German Sprachwitz.
> 
> 
> Awesome memorials, can't get enough of them. :drool: Is there a Dackeldenkmal as well?


I can't get enough of Möpse too 

Möpse are fantastic (not only the dogs).

I don't know a Dackel memorial.

Here a portrait of Duke Karl Alexander von Württemberg as field marshal in the Ludwigsburg Residence by August Querfurt (1696 Wolfenbüttel - 1761 Wien).









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:900-231_Herzog_Carl_Alexander.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Winnenden (Baden-Württemberg): Schlosskirche*

Near the palace the late-Gothic castle church. You can see the pug memorial too.









http://www.hymnusonline.de/190305/index.html

The late-Gothic St. Jacob's altar (1520, artist unknown, perhaps a Straßburg sculptor)









http://www.hymnus-chor.de/der-chor/fotogalerie.aspx









by Papa Jo http://jakobsradweg.blogspot.com/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Winnenden (Baden-Württemberg): Marktplatz*

The old market square of Winnenden with the half-timbered town hall (1699-1701), in the background the Schwaikheim gate tower (1619, upper part 1708)









photography by dapd http://www.n-tv.de/panorama/Winnenden-gedenkt-der-Opfer-article2817191.html

The market fountain (1700)









http://www.winnenden.de/content/zugast/stadtkern.HTM


----------



## Jobaneu

*Winnenden (Baden-Württemberg): Stadtkirche St. Bernhard und Bus für Stadtrundfahrten*

Winnenden's main parish church St. Bernhard (17th century, tower 1697-98)









by kallipyg http://www.panoramio.com/user/1087727?with_photo_id=13931889

Winnenden's bus for city tours, a Mercedes Benz from 1962









http://www.winnenden.de/content/extra/2011/MOT/MOT.htm


----------



## miau

erbse said:


> Mops is such a beautiful word. Möpse. English is a lousy inferior language compared to the German Sprachwitz.


nonsense


----------



## Jobaneu

*Kassel (Hessen): Schloss Wilhelmshöhe - Erdmann-Denkmal*

Emperor Wilhelm II buried his dachshund "Erdmann" in the park of Wilhelmshöhe Palace

Here the rather prosaic tombstone of the beloved sausage (or wiener) dog









http://kysira.wordpress.com/2009/04/14/sinnlos-x/

The German Emperor and Prussian king Wilhelm II (1859-1941) with his wiener dog Erdmann (1890-1901)
(the emperor on the right, the dog is the left one).









http://dackelblick.wordpress.com/prominentes-dackelallerlei/

The garden front of Wilhelmshöhe Palace, 1786-98 by the architects Simon Louis du Ry (the side wings) and Heinrich Jussow (the central building).









by schokopanscher http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1354081


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dresden (Sachsen): Belvedere auf der Brühlschen Terrasse*

The marvellous Belvedere pavilion on the Brühl terrace was willfully destroyed at command of Frederick the Great, because his archenemy Heinrich Count Brühl, the prime minister of Saxony-Poland, owned it, designed by Brühl's brilliant architect Johann Christoph Knöffel.

The entrance side of the pavilion (1749-51, drawing by Knöffel himself)









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Dateiresden_Zweites_Belvedere_Fassadenentwurf_von_Johann_Christoph_Kn%C3%B6ffel.jpg&filetimestamp=20090726104053
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The pavilion's river side









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Dateiresden_Zweites_Belvedere_Elbseite_Fassadenentwurf_von_Johann_Christoph_Kn%C3%B6ffel.jpg&filetimestamp=20090726104526
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dresden (Sachsen): "Die Brühlschen Herrlichkeiten", die Brühlsche Terrasse im 18. Jahrhundert*



mlaud said:


> Like Hitler wasnt a rhetor. Churchill was a warmonger and mass murderer on par with Hitler and Stalin. Any praise towards him is severely misguided.


That's completely nonsense.

For example, he stopped killing, when the war was over, Stalin did not and Hitler wouldn't have done it either.

But I will say nothing more about that in this thread.


The building housed a domed hall, one of Dresden's most beautiful Baroque halls, with some smaller rooms on the main floor and a grotto in the basement.









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Dateiresden_Zweites_Belvedere_Schnitt_Stich_von_Christian_Gottlieb_Reu%C3%9F,_Kupferstichkabinett_von_1761_von_Michael_Keyl.jpg&filetimestamp=20090726103710

Here a side view of the Belvedere, an enlarged section of a Bellotto painting, which I can't find in the internet.
It shows the complete Brühl terrace with all its buildings c. 1752.









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Dateiresden_Zweites_Belvedere_Au%C3%9Fenansicht_Bernardo_Bellotto.jpg&filetimestamp=20090726103228

The terrace was the prime minister Brühl's private garden terrace on the Elbe rampart of Dresden in front of his city palace, ornamented with buildings for the count: palace, his famous library, the splendid painting gallery with many Bellottos and Canalettos, a small breakfast pavilion and at last the Belvedere on the far left corner of the terrace (at the right end stood the palace, today Wallot's Landtag building), all designed and built by the architect Johann Christoph Knöffel between 1739 and 1752. Almost nothing is preserved until today (some statues and a fountain and the terrace on the rampart itself naturally).


----------



## erbse

Jobaneu said:


> But I will say nothing more about that in this thread.


Thanks. And please, everyone else: Follow Jobaneu's example. *No* war discussions or related in here.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dresden (Sachsen): Brühlsches Palais*

Count Brühl's city palace, 1737-56 by Johann Christoph Knöffel

The street facade c. 1750, between 1753 and 1756 the facade was extended from 15 to 21 window axes.









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Fileresden_Palais_Brühl_Fassadenentwurf_Zweiter_Bauabschnitt.jpg?uselang=de

The ballroom









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Fileresden_Palais_Brühl_Festsaal_1876.jpg?uselang=de









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Fileresden_Palais_Brühl_Festsaal_1900_Löffler,_S.262,_Bildnr._321.jpg?uselang=de

The beautiful palace was demolished in 1900 to build the Saxon Landtag (architect: Paul Wallot, 1901-06).

Only the ballroom and the staircase were preserved and transferred to the Dresden arts and crafts museum.

Both rooms were destroyed there by the terrible air raid 1945.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dresden (Sachsen): Ständehaus*

The Ständehaus, the old Saxon parliament, 1901-06 by Paul Wallot, between the Hofkirche on the right and the Frauenkirche dome on the left.









by Martin Lindberg http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1356796
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Here with the Georgenbau and the tower of the castle, the Hofkirche (from left to right)









by Martin Lindberg http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1356796
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The entrance facade seen from the Hofkirche during the construction of the building









http://www.dresden-fotos.eu/mb_main.php?PHPSESSID=c6845b57acc3ace2b2041b9027539c8b&men=15&id=102&pos=102[/URL]


I don't like the building (the tower is beautiful), because it's in a rather clumsy neo-Renaissance style and it replaced a very elegant 18th century palace, one of Dresden's finest.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Pförten (heute Brody in Polen): Schloss Pförten*

To complete my little series about Count Brühl, I have to leave today's Germany and go to Brody in Poland (the former German Pförten/Niederlausitz).

There is the main summer residence of Heinrich Count Brühl, architect: Johann Christoph Knöffel, 1741-48, ruin since WW II.

The Brühl family resided here until 1945.

The palace was the home of the huge "Schwanenservice" (2200 parts, fabricatd by the Meissen porcelain manufactory for Count Brühl, 1737-42, design by Johann Joachim Kändler, Johann Friedrich Eberlein, Johann Gottlieb Ehder, in my eyes the most beautiful European porcelain table service, largely destroyed when Soviet troops looted the palace.

The Polish have begun to reconstruct the buildings as a hotel.

The cour d'honneur









by Foto-Nomade http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1357400
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by Volker Kahdemann http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1284142
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The garden side 









by Foto-Nomade http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1357400
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## erbse

Jobaneu said:


> I don't like the building (the tower is beautiful), because it's in a rather clumsy neo-Renaissance style and it replaced a very elegant 18th century palace, one of Dresden's finest.


I agree with you on the first part. The building is somehow lacking the refined detailing the surrounding ensembles offer, such as the Georgentor, the Fürstenzug, Hofkirche, Kunstakademie, Sekundogenitur, etc.pp...

But the Brühl palace was neither the right building for this location. This very part of the Dresden old town just needed towers and cupolas to make the impressive sight it offers today.

This is pretty elegant, but not as intriguing as today:

*Dresden* - Brühl's terrace in 1880








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Dresden_Brühlsche_Terrasse_1880.jpg?uselang=de


----------



## erbse

*Dresden* - Brühlsche Terrasse as of today:









Norbert Ruffert, http://www.fotocommunity.de/search?...OjU6InN0YXJ0IjtpOjA7fQ&pos=1&display=17831323









Wolfgang Graff, http://www.fotocommunity.de/search?...0YXJ0IjtzOjI6Ijg4Ijt9&pos=91&display=15729263









Heinz Kottysch, http://www.fotocommunity.de/search?...0YXJ0IjtzOjI6IjE2Ijt9&pos=16&display=21846473


----------



## erbse

*Dresden* - The Ständehaus (today court of justice) again.









KHMFotografie, http://www.fotocommunity.de/search?...OjU6InN0YXJ0IjtpOjA7fQ&pos=7&display=24338060

In its unique and magnificent urban context of Dresden's Elbe riverfront.
http://i53.tinypic.com/2vt9qtd.jpg
Martin Lindberg, http://www.fotocommunity.de/search?...OjU6InN0YXJ0IjtpOjA7fQ&pos=3&display=21757070









Martin Lindberg, http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/display/21532733


----------



## erbse

Two celebrative bonus shots of Dresden. We're celebrating the invention of celebrations.









Martin Lindberg, http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/display/21341927









Martin Lindberg, http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/display/21463438


----------



## Tiaren

I find the Ständehaus rather coarse and plump too. Overall I think Wallot wasn't the most gifted architect... A Neo Baroque palace-type with a little tower (like the city hall in the Neustadt) would have completed the ensemble much better.


----------



## erbse

Oy vey, just realized I reposted an image Jobaneu already pulled up. Tschulligung.


----------



## Jobaneu

Tiaren said:


> I find the Ständehaus rather coarse and plump too. Overall I think Wallot wasn't the most gifted architect... A Neo Baroque palace-type with a little tower (like the city hall in the Neustadt) would have completed the ensemble much better.


The Brühl Palace was a rather big complex.

It would have been enough to pimp the garden facade a litle bit, perhaps by an elegant tower and to preserve the backward wings of the palace with its street facade.

But after all, I prefer the severe, but highliy elegant Pilaster Strip Style of Knöffel before all neo-Baroque or neo-Renaissance buildings, even if they are much more monumental.

This row of low well proportioned long buildings (mainly the library and the gallery with the strong final chord of the relatively high Belvedere was a perfect basement for Frauenkirche and Hofkirche, sophisticatedly composed in accordance with the architectonically cut rows of trees, green architecture.

I regret, that I can't find the Bellotto painting which shows this very well (I almost believe, the Queen possesses it and the Royals are guarding their copyrights very, very strictly).

The Sekundogenitur is in its proportions very similar to the library, which it replaced.
Therefore I like this rather humble building most of all "neo-buildings" on the terrace.


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Castle Reichenberg near Oppenweiler - Baden-Württemberg*


Oppenweiler - Burg Reichenberg von cndrs auf Flickr


----------



## Jobaneu

*Freiburg (Baden-Württemberg): Haus zum Walfisch*

The "Haus zum Walfisch" is a late-Gothic mansion in Freiburg/Breisgau, built 1514-16 for Jakob Villinger von Schönenberg, treasurer of Emperor Maximilian I.

Architects were perhaps the master builders of the Freiburg minster workshop at this time, Hans von Hall and Herrmann Neuhäuser, who sculpted probably the portal bay too.









by Wolfsraum http://www.flickr.com/photos/wolf-rabe/









by Foto W http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1553070
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Backside and courtyard of the mansion









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Haus_zum_Walfisch_2.jpg&filetimestamp=20090611162801
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Horb am Neckar (Baden-Württemberg): Torhüterhäuschen am Altheimer Tor*

The gatekeeper house behind the demolished Altheim Gate of the Horb town wall (15th century).
Until 1836 a gatekeeper lived in this house.









by Wilde Locken http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1639489









by mellifikation http://www.panoramio.com/user/204186?with_photo_id=18600578


----------



## Jobaneu

*Homberg/Efze (Hessen): Pforte in der Stadtmauer*

A gate tower of the town wall of Homberg, an ideal biotope for romantics.









by Jörg Zank http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/754377
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## erbse

Indeed, what a lovely place!


----------



## Apex101

Awesome pictures of historical buildings!


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Vilshofen an der Donau, Bavaria*

The oldtown of Vilshofen with Schweiklberg Abbey in the background.










http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Aerials_Bavaria_16.06.2006_10-30-39.jpg?uselang=de


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Munich skyline 2:


source


----------



## Skrapebook

^^

Sunning!
Glows perfectly sweet right there in the middle of the twin church!
Ausgezeichnet!

kay:


----------



## Odoaker

Kellereischloss Hammelburg










http://www.tourismus-hammelburg.de/galerie/winzerkeller-hammelburg/rotes_schloss_hammelburg_1024.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bad Homburg (Hessen): Russische Kapelle*

The Russian Chapel in Bad Homburg, built for the numerous Russian guests in this famous spa town before WW I (1896-99, designed by the renowned St. Petersburg architect Leonti Benois, the grandfather of Peter Ustinov). The first stone was layed in the presence of Tsar Nikolaus II and the tsarina.









by Diana B http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/497987
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by Norbert Bone http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/741352
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by marc_vie http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hammelburg (Bayern, Franken): Burg Saaleck*

Saaleck Castle over Hammelburg, 1644-67, keep 13th century, today a hotel









by riesling_76 http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









by lederwolf http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1181796
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

View from the keep









by Christina Kaupert http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/610836
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bad Homburg (Hessen): Kurhaus*

The old Bad Homburg Kurhaus with casino (many Russians were passionate gamblers), ball and concert rooms, central part by Jean Baptiste Métivier (1841-43), the side wings by Jean Pierre Cluysenaar (1850). The palacelike building with its splendid interior decoration was destroyed by an air raid 1945 

The cour d'honneur 1865









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Bad_Homburg_Kurhaus_1865_kleine_Aufl%C3%B6sung.jpg&filetimestamp=20080621155701









http://www.akpool.de/ansichtskarten/228682-ansichtskarte-postkarte-bad-homburg-blick-in-die-luisenstrasse-kurhaus


The new Kurhaus (1982-84), no comment









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Bad_Homburg_Kurhaus_Vorderseite.JPG&filetimestamp=20080623195341


----------



## Odoaker

Oh ****


----------



## cinxxx

Jobaneu said:


> The old Bad Homburg Kurhaus with casino (many Russians were passionate gamblers), ball and concert rooms, central part by Jean Baptiste Métivier (1841-43), the side wings by Jean Pierre Cluysenaar (1850). The palacelike building with its splendid interior decoration was destroyed by an air raid 1945
> 
> The cour d'honneur 1865
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Bad_Homburg_Kurhaus_1865_kleine_Aufl%C3%B6sung.jpg&filetimestamp=20080621155701[/SIZE]
> 
> http://www.akpool.de/ansichtskarten/228682-ansichtskarte-postkarte-bad-homburg-blick-in-die-luisenstrasse-kurhaus[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> The new Kurhaus (1982-84), no comment
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Bad_Homburg_Kurhaus_Vorderseite.JPG&filetimestamp=20080623195341[/SIZE]


So sad


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bad Homburg (Hessen): Kaiser-Wilhelms-Bad*

The Kaiser-Wilhelms-Bad, 1887-90 by Louis Jacobi









by Helmut Landwehr http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/972503
Uploaded with ImageShack.us










by Svetlana and Olaf Lange http://www.kto-to.de/index.php?lang=en&land=Germany&region=Hesse&s=7


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bad Homburg (Hessen): Kaiser-Wilhelms-Bad*

The domed vestibule









by Horst Reuther http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/623065
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by Michael Kröllken http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1416799
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bad Homburg (Hessen): Erlöserkirche*

The Protestant Church of the Redeemer, 1901-1908 by the Berlin architects Max Spitta and Franz Schwechten, a typical example for the neo Romanesque style which Wilhelm II preferred (he visited Bad Homburg regularly during the summer).

The church with its 4 towers









http://deu.archinform.net/projekte/19028.htm
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by Ilona & Jürgen http://www.flickr.com/photos/dracs/









by Klaus Josef Zimprich http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/651621
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bad Homburg (Hessen): Erlöserkirche*

The interior is characterized by precious golden and nacreous mosaics

The choir









by weiterstaedter http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1402268
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The vaults









by H.Dachs http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1098776
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Looking back









by Roy Wagenbach http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/995098
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Vasthrash

Beautiful buildings, I love:cheers:


----------



## cinxxx

*Memmelsdorf (Bayern, Franken, Bamberg)*

*Pfarrkirche Mariä Himmelfahrt*


P1030477 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


P1030481 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Memmelsdorf (Bayern, Franken, Bamberg): Schloss Seehof*

The castle and Tietz-Skulptur im Park − 'Maleager mit dem Kopf des kalydonischen Ebers'

P1030435 by cinx_ro, on Flickr

Tietz-Skulptur im Park − 'Raub der Proserpina'

P1030437 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


P1030462 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Memmelsdorf (Bayern, Franken, Bamberg): Schloss Seehof*

The castle

P1030463 by cinx_ro, on Flickr

The Orangery

P1030468 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


P1030471 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


----------



## Jobaneu

*Memmelsdorf (Bayern, Franken): Schloss - Orangerie und Kaskade*



cinxxx said:


> *Pfarrkirche Mariä Himmelfahrt*


The artist, who created the statues of the Memmelsdorf church, is the same, who sculpted the statues of Seehof park: Adam Ferdinand Tietz (1708-77).

He worked for six prince bishops (Trier, Speyer, Cologne, Bamberg, Würzburg, Mainz), died in Seehof Palace (the summer residence of the Bamberg prince bishops) and was buried in the Memmelsdorf graveyard in front of the church, whose wall he had decorated with his sculptures somme years before his death (1772/73).

The orangery (1733-36) of Seehof Palace is a work of Balthasar Neumann. This building houses today the original sculptures of Tietz. The ones which are standing outside in the park are copies.









by Chnum http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/500685
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

One of Tietz' masterpieces was the cascade in Seehof park, but the bulk of its statues had been sold during the first half of the 20th century, is now disappeared or destroyed.









by Martin Lindberg http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1356796
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bamberg (Bayern, Franken): Böttingerhaus*

The Böttinger Mansion in Bamberg, built 1707-13 for the wealthy Johann Ignaz Tobias Böttinger, a high-ranking clerk of the prince bishop, architect unknown.









by zug55 http://www.flickr.com/photos/zug55/

View through the porch into the courtyard









by Reinhold Moeller http://www.oldshutterhand.net/index.php?showimage=281&PHPSESSID=be00789e96e6541a9f1c46c397308c6b

A room in the mansion, painting by Paul Barthel









http://www.richter-kafitz.de/typo3temp/pics/514b46751c.jpg

The painter Paul Barthel lived in the Böttinger Mansion since 1918.
He died in 1933. 

His widow, Minna Barthel, a Jewish actress at the Deutsches Theater, Berlin, was deported in 1941 from Bamberg into a KZ near Riga. She was murdered.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bamberg (Bayern, Franken): Haus Concordia*

To each city palace belonged regularly a summer residence near the city.

The summer residence of Johann Ignaz Tobias Böttinger was the Villa Concordia (1717-20) on the Pegnitz, architect: Johann Dientzenhofer









by Uwe Hambuch http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/783493
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by HamburgerDeern54 http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/921362
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by Klaus Meier0815 http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/23760
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Odoaker

Wasserschloss Rappenau


----------



## cinxxx

*Bayreuth (Bayern, Franken)*

Wahnfried was the name given by Richard Wagner to his villa in Bayreuth. The name is a German compound of Wahn (delusion, madness) and Fried(e), (peace, freedom).

The house was constructed from 1872 to 1874 after plans from Berlin architect Wilhelm Neumann. The front of the house shows Wagner's motto "Hier wo mein Wähnen Frieden fand – Wahnfried – sei dieses Haus von mir benannt." ("Here where my delusions have found peace, let this place be named Wahnfried.")

The grave of Richard Wagner and his wife Cosima lies on the grounds of Wahnfried. The house has been a museum since 1976. Visitors can take a walk in the remote Hofgarten, the baroque park of Bayreuth's New Castle, to where a path directly leads.


Haus Wahnfried by cinx_ro, on Flickr



Hofgarten by cinx_ro, on Flickr


Hofgarten by cinx_ro, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook

That is quiet strange!
Wonderful pics from Lübeck, Bayreuth and Goslar...
Exactly those three towns that a friend of mine visited the last time he took the car through Germany! :shocked:


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Ramholz bei Schlüchtern, Hessen.










http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5016/5507065358_f0a93dd466_b.jpg










http://img.fotocommunity.com/photos/2887107.jpg










http://img.fotocommunity.com/images...sser-und-Palaeste/Das-Schloss-1-a24764037.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Goslar (Niedersachsen): Rathaus und Hotel Kaiserworth*

The Gothic town hall of Goslar (the white building on the right, behind it the towers of the Market Church).


by Sven Hustede http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/441748
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The late Gothic guildhall "Die Worth", built 1494 for the merchants of Goslar on the market square, today a hotel (Hotel Kaiserworth).


by Frank-Dieter Peyer http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/630366
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Detail: The Moneymaker under the piedestal of the goddess Abundantia (the goddess of abundance)









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Dateiukatenm%C3%A4nnchen_an_der_Kaiserworth.JPG&filetimestamp=20080930124635


----------



## Jobaneu

*Goslar (Niedersachsen): Rathaus - Huldigungssaal*

The sidefront of the town hall with the flight of stairs up to the Huldigungssaal









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:GoslarRathaus.jpg&filetimestamp=20090405120318
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The Huldigungssaal in the town hall, the late Gothic assembly room for the Goslar city council (1505-20).









Goslar Marketing Gmbh http://www.9staedte.de/en/impressionen/goslar.php


----------



## Tiaren

*Schloss Monaise*, on the *Moselle* river banks, *Trier*:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/s_oppermann/2112450281/sizes/l/in/photostream/

I bet, Jobaneu can tell us something about this small but pretty precious gem.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Goslar (Niedersachsen): Goslarer "Dom" - ehemalige Stiftskirche St. Simon und Judas*



Tiaren said:


> *Schloss Monaise*, on the *Moselle* river banks, *Trier*:
> 
> 
> I bet, Jobaneu can tell us something about this small but pretty precious gem.


I've already done it 12 months ago

Look 

The most eminent church of Goslar was the so called "minster".

It was never the church of a bishop, but a Romanesque Benedictine collegiate (c.1040 - 1050), part of the complex of the Goslar Imperial Palace.

It was consecrated in 1051, vaulted in the 12th century.
At c.1200 a narthex was added.
When the church was consecrated, it was the largest Romanesque church on the right side of the Rhine. The monumetal building, which stood opposite the reconstructed Imperial Hall, had been demolished 1819-22 as so many important churches and monasteries during the 19th century overall in Europe.

Only the narthex left.


by Jutta H. http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1066508
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The Romanesque stucco statues represent St. Mary, Emperor Heinrich III and three apostles (Simon, Matthias, Judas). Originally they were coloured.









by Arnim Schulz http://www.flickr.com/photos/arnimschulz/

In the narthex you can see the Imperial Throne (only a copy, the original stands now in the Goslar imperial palace): three bronze cheeks on a stone piedestal (second half of the 11th century).









by froutes http://www.flickr.com/photos/froutes/

For the last time this throne was used by Emperor Wilhelm I in 1871 to open the first session of the new Reichstag, the parliament of the 1871 refounded German Empire in I-want-my-money-back-Berlin.


----------



## Tiaren

^^ Yeah, I see!


----------



## cinxxx

*Ansbach: Bayern, Franken - Hofgarten*


Hofgarten Ansbach by cinx_ro, on Flickr


Hofgarten Ansbach by cinx_ro, on Flickr


Hofgarten Ansbach by cinx_ro, on Flickr


Hofgarten Ansbach by cinx_ro, on Flickr


Hofgarten Ansbach by cinx_ro, on Flickr


----------



## Jobaneu

*Goslar (Niedersachsen): Dom - ehemalige Stiftskirche St. Simon und Judas*



cinxxx said:


> Hofgaren Ansbach


You are a very talented flower photographer. I like it.

Here a steel stamping (1887) of the throne (posting 9070) with its three bronze cheeks.









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Dateiie_Gartenlaube_(1887)_b_3_705.jpg&filetimestamp=20091108161509

A 3D-reconstruction of the collegiate, the narthex in the foreground









http://kunst.gymszbad.de/architektur/arch-romanik/bauten/deutschland/goslar/dom/gs-dom.htm

The interior, on the right side you can see the throne in a distance in its original position.









http://kunst.gymszbad.de/architektur/arch-romanik/bauten/deutschland/goslar/dom/gs-dom.htm


----------



## cinxxx

Jobaneu said:


> You are a very talented flower photographer. I like it.


Thank you. 
I try my best, and like to to macro shots. You can see some more on my topic.
You on the other hand are a great asset to this thread, keep up the good work. :cheers:

As a bonus 4 more shots, the same picture with different focused spot.


Hofgarten Ansbach by cinx_ro, on Flickr


Hofgarten Ansbach by cinx_ro, on Flickr


Hofgarten Ansbach by cinx_ro, on Flickr

a bee also flying here

Hofgarten Ansbach by cinx_ro, on Flickr


----------



## Jobaneu

*Goslar (Niedersachsen): Krodoaltar aus der Stiftskirche*

Another precious vestige of the collegiate's decoration is the Krodo Altar, the only preserved metallic (bronze) Romanesque altar worldwide (end of the 11th century), today the altar is in the municipal museum of Goslar.
The shrine could be illuminated from the interior. The now empty openings were filled with golden filigree and rockcrystals, which are lost.

Here a steel stamping (1887)









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0b/Krodoaltar_zu_Goslar_MK1888.png









http://www.n-tv.de/reise/Salierjahr-in-Speyer-beginnt-article3034536.html

The altar in the collegiate's choir









http://kunst.gymszbad.de/architektur/arch-romanik/bauten/deutschland/goslar/dom/gs-dom.htm


----------



## Odoaker

It looks almost Art Déco. Then again, it actually looks unique and fascinating. Schöner Fund!


----------



## Jobaneu

*Goslar (Niedersachsen): Das Brusttuch*

The "Brusttuch" (tucker), a late Gothic mansion (1521), today a hotel.









by Westfalius http://profiles.google.com/111698269561835153186









c.1900, posted by SnapshotsofthePast.com http://www.flickr.com/photos/oldeyankee/

Another drastic detail: the "Butterhanne" (a handmaid churning butter)









http://www.verein-milch-und-kultur.de/statuen.html

In mediaeval times, people weren't prude and apparently not especially concerned about hygiene, even in the Holy Roman Empire of the German Nation.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Goslar (Niedersachsen): Zwinger*

The Goslar Zwinger, one of the biggest, strongest and earliest artillery towers in Germany: diameter 26 m, 20 m high, walls 6,50 m thick, finished 1517, today museum.


by Jutta H. http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1066508
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/c/c3/GoslarZwinger.jpg/220px-GoslarZwinger.jpg&imgrefurl=http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goslar&usg=__YjP9waGemrBIaw7Wc3Ywqe9RLvg=&h=165&w=220&sz=12&hl=de&start=5&zoom=1&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=GCy4K_TSBAhR3M:&tbnh=80&tbnw=107&prev=/images%3Fq%3DGoslarwikipedia%2Bcommons%2Bzwinger%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dde%26safe%3Doff%26biw%3D800%26bih%3D384%26tbm%3Disch&ei=GS46TteOJ5HesgaD9pAY

Goslar in a Merian engraving (1640). You can see the Zwinger (Nr.3) between the two churches Nr. 2 and 4 on the left with its original conical roof (demolished 1857), the Goslar Minster is Nr. 8, the Imperial Palace Nr. 13, at this time used as Jesuit college (in the middle of the engraving). Nr. 5 is the Market Church, today the largest and most important Goslar church.









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Merian_Goslar.jpg&filetimestamp=20101030161127


----------



## Karasek

*Sanssouci, Potsdam*

edit


----------



## erbse

(^ Your shot Karasek? Geil!)

Nothing short of fantastic, gorgeous stuff Jo! kay:


But what's the Butterhanne doing there? Attracting punters with her bland bottom for some discretionary earnings?


----------



## Linguine

cinxxx said:


> Hofgarten Ansbach by cinx_ro, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Hofgarten Ansbach by cinx_ro, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Hofgarten Ansbach by cinx_ro, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Hofgarten Ansbach by cinx_ro, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Hofgarten Ansbach by cinx_ro, on Flickr



Beautiful....:cheers:


----------



## erbse

Yeah, but please stop quoting full image posts please, thanks.


----------



## Odoaker

The Town Hall of Laucha from the 16th Century










http://lh4.ggpht.com/-ozVmzZj4Th4/THBerRrSX9I/AAAAAAAAO1A/5EVywQ_3wRU/P1370768.JPG


----------



## Odoaker

Zu spät, erstmal bin ich an der Reihe


----------



## Chadoh25

Potsdam ist Fantastisch!


----------



## Jobaneu

*Schönau am Königssee (Bayern): Sommerhaus*

A private Sanssouci: cottage in Schönau on the Lake König


by Ernst L. http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/971383
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Duisburg (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Einkaufszentrum "Forum Duisburg"*

The "Forum Duisburg", a shopping mall (2007, architects: Ortner & Ortner, Berlin and Chapman Taylor Architects Düsseldorf/London).


by Horst W. Bühne http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1318170
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


by Bernd1959 http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/30416
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


by Matthias Renk http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1524025
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Duisburg (Nordrhein-Westfalen): H²-Office am Innenhafen*

The H²-Office (2003-05), an office building, architects: Bothe Richter Teherani (the two blocks in the middle)


by psko http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1533398
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


by Michael Strang http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/582050
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


by André Thissen http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/495836
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BabeStation

Edit


----------



## Odoaker

Melanchtonhaus in Bretten, Land of the Greens.










http://kirche-hilsbach-weiler.de/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/Melanchhonhaus.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hannover-Herrenhausen (Niedersachsen): Schloss*

The reconstruction of Herrenhausen Palace has now begun (without the interior decoration). The summerresidence of the Hannovre prince electors and kings had been built in this form 1819-20 by Georg Friedrich Ludwig Laves. It shall be finished 2012.









photography c. 1895 http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Hannover_Schloss_zu_Herrenhausen_(um_1895).jpg?uselang=de


----------



## Jobaneu

*Johannisberg (Hessen): Burg Schwarzenstein*

An artificial ruin is Schwarzenstein Castle, built for a rich banker and wine merchant by the Frankfurt architect F. Schädel in 1873, today a luxury restaurant and hotel (refurbushments and extensions since 2003)

Entrance side









by Matthias Wicke http://www.flickr.com/photos/matthiaswicke/

side to the vineyards









by DieBuben.de http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









by Quasebart http://www.flickr.com/photos/quasebart/


----------



## Tiaren

photography c. 1895 http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Hannover_Schloss_zu_Herrenhausen_(um_1895).jpg?uselang=de[/QUOTE]

Such a small and humble palace compared to it's huge gardens (Herrenhäuser Gärten). :lol:


----------



## Odoaker

Lüneburger Heide










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped..._Heide_093.jpg/800px-Lüneburger_Heide_093.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Harz










http://www.pension-grueneinsel.de/F...erungen-im-harz-0-pension-gruene-insel-de.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Springe (Niedersachsen): Jagdschloss Springe*



Tiaren said:


> Such a small and humble palace compared to it's huge gardens (Herrenhäuser Gärten). :lol:


That's true, but nonetheless a well proportioned elegant building with some beautiful Neoclassical rooms (which won't be reconstructed - sadly I can't find any photographies on the internet) and above all - better than nothing, not to mention a modern "solution".

Here another palace designed by Georg Friedrich Ludwig Laves (many of his important buildings in and around Hannovre are lost by demolition and/or WWII), the hunting lodge Springe (1838-42) for the Hannovre kings.









http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Jagdschloss_Springe_Niedersachsen.jpg

The dining room









http://www.kulturkreis-springe.de/jagdschlossspringe.htm









http://www.stadtmarketing-springe.de/service/impressionen/jagdschloss-springe/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Gipfel der Zugspitze (Bayern)*

The cross on the mountain top of the Zugspitze (2962 m)


by PhotoGL http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1060818
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Baden-Baden (Baden-Württemberg): Theater*

The Baden-Baden theatre (inaugurated 1862, architect: Charles Couteau)


by Markus Korneli http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1532591
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


by jcolaf http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1233259
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Baden-Baden (Baden-Württemberg): Theater*

The room of mirrors









http://www.wagenbrenner.eu/www2/9047d498b3145b403/9047d498b3145f705/index.html

The house


http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Theater_Baden-Baden-22-gje.jpg&filetimestamp=20100215081123
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Theater_Baden-Baden-23-gje.jpg
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Frankfurt-Bockenheim (Hessen): Hotel Radisson Blu*

The 96 m high Hotel Radisson Blu (inaugurated 2005, built for 110 million EUR, designed by John Seifert Architects London)









by eagle-ffm http://www.flickr.com/photos/eagle-ffm/


by Samuel Rosenzweig http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/466901
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Frankfurt-Bockenheim (Hessen): Hotel Radisson Blu*

View down into the foyer









by jens hiller http://www.flickr.com/photos/jenshiller/

The pool (on c.80 m height)









by Reduti http://www.flickr.com/photos/reduti/


----------



## Odoaker

Sächsische Schweiz










http://www.slr-foto.de/galerie-landschaft/foto/saechsische_schweiz_2583.jpg










http://www.nationale-naturlandschaften.de/dateien/NLP-SaeSCHWEIZ-10.jpg










http://img862.imageshack.us/img862/1950/img3951.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Schwäbische Alb










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3493/3753052902_558f16fd4b_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Burg Lichtenstein










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2752/4197518093_088c519755_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Burg Thurant


----------



## Odoaker

Die Mosel










http://farm1.static.flickr.com/46/164927622_583dce6625_o.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Porta *****, Trier










http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4104/5034721976_b241efc9f5_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Vulkaneifel










http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1105/913441135_37efebf0f7_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Vulkaneifel










http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4060/5078832905_75406f9d4a_b.jpg


----------



## miau

Odoaker said:


> Porta *****, Trier
> 
> 
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4104/5034721976_b241efc9f5_b.jpg


This looks really massive for a city gate. Romans...


----------



## Linguine

Great updates.....thanks for the stunning photos.:cheers2:


----------



## erbse

Marvellous images Odo, great job :applause:


----------



## Xorcist

*BMW-World Munich*







by Angelika Schneider


----------



## Jobaneu

*Düsseldorf (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Hyatt Hotel am Medienhafen*

The Düsseldorf Hyatt Hotel, 65 m high, inaugurated 2010, designed by JSK Architekten, Düsseldorf (now SOP Archtekten).


by Michael Baltes http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1370300
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

In the foreground the bar


by R. Sliwi http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/553327
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


by Ingo Alms http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1212604
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Himmel über dem Tal der Schondra (Bayern, Franken)*

Clouds over the Schondra, a small Franconian river


by Unverdrossen http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1213668
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## luhjduhu

*http://yan-er.com/skyscrapercity* These photos is really great! Used for computer desktop! You did good! I recommend here!


----------



## Jobaneu

*Nürnberg (Bayern, Franken): Das Neutor*

The Neutor, a double gate with its tower (tower and gate 1559-64, architect: Georg Unger) for the street to Würzburg and Frankfurt, part of the Nuremberg city wall, one of the four main city gates of Nuremberg.

The field side of the gate


by Peter Dickow http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/454812
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The city side ot the double gate









by Manfred Wirth http://www.manfredwirth.de/nbvneutor.htm









by Ten Skies http://www.flickr.com/photos/ten_skies/


----------



## missionshak

luhjduhu said:


> *http://yan-er.com/skyscrapercity* These photos is really great! Used for computer desktop! You did good! I recommend here!


^^^^ Don't click on that link above!


----------



## Jobaneu

*Nürnberg (Bayern, Franken): Schürstabhaus*

The Schürstab Mansion for the Nuremberg patrician family Schürstab, 1482/83, one of the biggest late Gothic mansions of the city.


by Peter Dickow http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/454812
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


by hupendubel http://www.panoramio.com/user/4587444?with_photo_id=36659150

The crest of the Schürstab family









from Johann Siebmacher's armorial, 1605, http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Sch%C3%BCrstab_Siebmacher206_-_N%C3%BCrnberg.jpg&filetimestamp=20080818230546


----------



## Jobaneu

*Rückersdorf (Bayern, Franken): Tucherschloss*

One of the manors of the Tucher family (Nuremberg patricians) in Rückersdorf near Nuremberg, second half of the 16th century









photography by G. v. Volckamer, 1894 http://www.herrensitze.com/ruckersdorf.html


----------



## Odoaker

Zittauer Gebirge










http://www.oberlausitzreisen.de/images/zittauer-gebirge3.JPG










http://www.kinkaa.de/imgw/Hotel_Kur...schland-+2a506f5500275cd7b63d5741ca9c455a.jpg










http://www.zittauer-gebirge.com/var...lick/573-1-ger-DE/Serie-Nr-1-ausblick_big.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

The Magdeburg Cathedral, the first gothic church in Germany. The city itself suffered heavy from British air raids, which destroyed the town almost completey. Magdeburg was known for its baroque pright.










http://rechtshistorikertag.jura.uni-halle.de/im/1136822948_372_00_800.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber (Bayern, Franken): Alte Schmiede*

The Old Blacksmith (or Gerlachschmiede) in Rothenburg, in the background the Röder Gate Tower (built in 1615, part of the city wall, which you can see with its guard's walkway)









by 14MAN02 http://www.panoramio.com/user/2012078?with_photo_id=42542957


by Kurt Preuß http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1539629
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The building is not so old as you might think.

Before 1945 the house was an old barn with a totally different gabel front (one big gate to the ground storey, no half timbered but a fairfaced brickwork gable).

The old gable front had been destroyed by air raid (yes, 40 % of Rothenburg had been wiped out) and reconstructed in this rather picturesque manner in 1950/51 as a forge (used so until 1967).

Rothenburg 1945









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Rothenburg_ob_der_Tauber_Bomben_Zerst%C3%B6rung_Weltkrieg_1945.jpg&filetimestamp=20100301144744

It's therefore some sort of scenery architecture, but quite good as I believe although historically dubious.

Rothenburg as a whole had been rebuilt in a conservative manner, so the visitor today is unable to distinguish between really old and rather new houses.

But I think the result justifies this sort of historically incorrect "reconstruction".
I find it much better than the so often exercised "simplifying reconstruction".


----------



## Odoaker

Potsdam random (by me)


----------



## Jobaneu

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber (Bayern, Franken): St. Jakobus*



Odoaker said:


> Potsdam random (by me)


Where is this building?
I don't know it.
And what is it (villa, trianon pavilion in a park)?
It looks "schinkelesk", beautiful, good photography.

Perhaps quite interesting, the backside of Riemenschneider's Holy-Blood-Altar in St. Jakobus #9170









by wittek http://www.wittek0815comix.de/index.php?var=gaestebuch&start=1371


----------



## Jobaneu

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber (Bayern, Franken): ehemalige Franziskanerkirche*

The church of the former Rothenburg Franciscan monastery, consecrated 1309, today a Protestant parish church, in front of the church a late Renaissance fountain, nearby the Burgtor









by vt_professor via Tiaren's thread http://www.flickr.com/photos/vt_professor/5981797256/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









by agirlcalledsun http://www.flickr.com/photos/ringsaroundtheworld/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber (Bayern, Franken): ehemalige Franziskanerklosterkirche*

The interior, quite simple, typical for a Gothic mendicant order church - flat wooden ceiling over the nave, vaulted choir, choir screen.









by chagaz http://www.flickr.com/photos/chagaz/

The high altar, dedicated to St. Francis, supposedly an early work of Tilmann Riemenschneider (before 1490)









by agirlcalledsun http://www.flickr.com/photos/ringsaroundtheworld/


----------



## Odoaker

Danke, Jobaneu! The quoted picture shows the Villa QuandDt, located at the Pfingstberg in Potsdam. For further information, please make use of the following link 

http://www.potsdam-wiki.de/index.php/Villa_Quandt


----------



## Jobaneu

Odoaker said:


> Danke, Jobaneu! The quoted picture shows the Villa Quant, located at the Pfingstberg in Potsdam. For further information, please make use of the following link
> 
> http://www.potsdam-wiki.de/index.php/Villa_Quandt


Thank you for the answer.

The villa appeared for the first time 1828 on a gardenplan by Lenné.

It is unknown, who designed it and when exactly it was built.

According to date and style, it could be really Schinkel.
The building shows his qualities.

Source http://www.pnn.de/potsdam/145772/


----------



## erbse

Nice shots Odo, but please limit it to *3 photos per post max*.

Danke


----------



## GreenEco

Jobaneu said:


> Why disappointing?


why not disappointing? don't you think it's better when a building is authentic and hundreds of years old? i have nothing against building new buildings in beautiful old styles like half timbered but I just prefer it when something was actually from those times. more history and value. a tangible connection with the past.


----------



## GreenEco

Jobaneu said:


> The Rothenburg Tauber Bridge (c.1330)
> 
> 
> by © Wim http://www.panoramio.com/user/136446?with_photo_id=36752472


why are the arches on top of one another? does it double as an aqueduct?


----------



## Dirty new yorker

I'd love to visit Germany and experience the biggest root of heritage for me and my family.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber (Bayern, Franken): Tauberbrücke*



GreenEco said:


> why not disappointing? don't you think it's better when a building is authentic and hundreds of years old? i have nothing against building new buildings in beautiful old styles like half timbered but I just prefer it when something was actually from those times. more history and value. a tangible connection with the past.


But the buildings are destroyed. You can only decide to reconstruct them in a historic manner or in a modern style. Of course I wish the buildings had never been destroyed but if so its better to choose a historic style which fits to the structure of an old town.



> why are the arches on top of one another? does it double as an aqueduct?


No, there is no aqueduct. The bridge has only one carriageway.

I don't know, why the bridge has a double range of arches. I suppose, this was more simply to construct to reach the necessary height.

Or perhaps the architect knew Roman constructions and wanted to transfer some Roman grandeur into the Franconian landscape.









http://www.hdbg.de/wiederaufbau/obb/obb_detailansicht-024.php

In this pic you see from left to right the tower of the Castle Gate, the tower of the former Franciscan church, the twin towers of St. Jakobus and the tower of the town hall.

Medieval towns were proud of their towers.

Or the two storeys were built at different times, a first bridge, which was too low (access way too steep) and therefore the city council decided to top up this bridge.

Btw., the bridge is a reconstruction too (rebuilt in 1956).
German troops blasted it in 1945 when they retreated.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber (Bayern, Franken): Klingentor*

Another important gate tower of Rothenburg is the Klingentorturm (tower 1395, top late 16th century).
The tower was also a water tower.
The water was pumped c. 300 feet from the valley up to the top of the tower.
From there the fountains of the city were supplied.


c. 1900 http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Klingentor_Rothenburg_1900.jpg
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Rothenburg_ob_der_Tauber_Klingentor_001.JPG
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber (Bayern, Franken): St. Wolfgang*

In front of the Klingentor, as an outer ward of this gate, was built St. Wolfgang, therefore a fortified church.

St. Wolfgang was the church of the shepherd guild (St. Wolfgang is the patron saint of the shepherds)
Wool trade was a major source of Rothenburg's medieval wealth.

The small church is a late Gothic building (1472-92).
The outer wall shows only loopholes, the inner wall to the courtyard of the outer ward big tracery windows.

Here the field side









by Harald Stark http://profiles.google.com/114639613299301783591

The courtyard of the Klingentor Bastion with the inner facade of St. Wolfgang

The entrance to the courtyard









by leguan001 http://www.flickr.com/photos/leguan001/









by Harald Stark http://profiles.google.com/114639613299301783591


----------



## Jobaneu

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber (Bayern, Franken): St. Wolfgang*

Three late Gothic altars (c.1500) adorn the interior


http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:St.Wolfgang_interior_-_Rothenburg_ob_der_Tauber.JPG
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber (Bayern, Franken): St. Wolfgang*

The high altar for St. Wolfgang (1514 by an unkown Riemenschneider disciple)









http://www.ubfotografie.de/tanz/kirche-mit-museum/st-wolfgangsaltar/stwolfgang.html

St. Wendelin's altar (another patron saint for shepherds, himself the legendary son of a king and a shepherd)


http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Historische_Wehrkirche_Erhard_Harschner_(zugeschrieben)_-_Wendelinaltar_6848.jpg
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

St. Mary's altar


http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Historische_Wehrkirche_Marienaltar_6845.jpg
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## erbse

Rothenburg is a gorgeous example of how to maintain quite an authentic medieval old town without expelling most of the inhabitants from the town and replacing it all with tourist infrastructure (as places like Carcassonne did). People still actually _live_ there. Thank you for all the great recent coverage! kay:


----------



## Tiaren

*Regensburg, Bavaria* panorama:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisk1982/6029834058/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber (Bayern, Franken): Baumeisterhaus*

The richest mansion in Rothenburg is the late Renaissance "Baumeisterhaus" (Architect's House).

Leonhard Weidmann, the architect of the new town hall (# 9104) had designed it for himself and his family (1596), apparently a rich and influential man in Rothenburg.









by zug55 http://www.flickr.com/photos/zug55/

The fourteen hermas show alternating the seven virtues and the seven major vices.









by zug55 http://www.flickr.com/photos/zug55/









by Alaskan Dude http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber (Bayern, Franken): Baumeisterhaus - Hof*

Behind the facades of the houses you can find very often small courtyards, here the courtyard of the Baumeisterhaus


http://cgi.ebay.com/Hof-Im-Baumeisterhaus-Rothenburg-ob-der-Tauber-Germany-/200593051767


----------



## Jobaneu

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber (Bayern, Franken): Spitaltor und Spitalbastei*

The strongest and most recent part of the Rothenburg city wall is the Spitalbastion (architect: Leonhard Weidmann, finished 1586) in front of the Spitaltor (gate tower late 14th century).

The mighty bulwark is shaped like an "8" with remparts broad and strong enough for big guns.









by zug55 http://www.flickr.com/photos/zug55/


by ®mene http://www.panoramio.com/user/456224?with_photo_id=5980717









by zug55 http://www.flickr.com/photos/zug55/


----------



## erbse

*Berlin* - Nikolaiviertel. A GDR-style mix of "historicising" commieblocks and some reconstructions / translocations.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cube-pics/4989113834/in/photostream/


Nikolaiviertel von Sciamano auf Flickr


Nikolaiviertel von mauro_ventura auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

More Nikolaiviertel:


Nikolaiviertel von VC Alblas auf Flickr


Nikolaiviertel von VC Alblas auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

Another insight of the old town quarter around St. Nikolai:


Old Tavern in Nikolaiviertel von Sciamano auf Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/annabulf/3556359225/in/photostream/


----------



## Jobaneu

erbse said:


> ^ Idyllic.
> 
> 
> *Berlin* - Märkisches Ufer. Some old Patrician houses were reconstructed or transferred there.


Amazing.

When I opened the thread, this was the first picture to see and I believed some seconds to have landed in the wrong section, because I thought it would show Copenhagen


----------



## Tiaren

*Copen-Berlin* for Jobaneu:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/crazy-ivory/3615781807/


----------



## miau

Sid Vicious said:


> schon wieder ein braten in der röhre ?


Ich mag die Teile auch so. 




Jobaneu said:


> Don't get angry :madwife:


In order to be mad at you I would have to disentangle your cryptic posts first. :dunno:


----------



## Jobaneu

Tiaren said:


> *Copen-Berlin* for Jobaneu:


Thanks. 
I like this bridge and the comment under the photography on Flickr is interesting, 
I'm not the only one


----------



## Jobaneu

miau said:


> In order to be mad at you I would have to disentangle your cryptic posts first. :dunno:


Wonderful.

Then we can live in peace and harmony any longer


----------



## Skrapebook

Tiaren said:


> *Copen-Berlin* for Jobaneu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/crazy-ivory/3615781807/


Wunderschöne alte Berlin gemüt :cheers:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Detwang (Bayern, Franken): St. Peter und Paul*

The old village Detwang near Rothenburg ob der Tauber (c. 2 km away)









by helst 1 http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

One of the oldest Franconian churches is the early Romanesque parish church of the village, built c. 1050 with late Gothic alterations.









by Laphroaig67 http://www.flickr.com/photos/martincroonenbroeck/









by Laphroaig67 http://www.flickr.com/photos/martincroonenbroeck/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Detwang (Bayern, Franken): St. Peter und Paul*

The interior with Riemenschneider's Crucifixion Altar (c.1510). The altar stood until 1653 in a Rothenburg chapel, then it was transferred to Detwang.
The altar was too big for the new church and had been diminished to fit in.









by Laphroaig67 http://www.flickr.com/photos/martincroonenbroeck/









by Brian Negus http://www.flickr.com/photos/briannegus/

A detail: the mourning Marys and St. John the Apostle









by groenling http://www.flickr.com/photos/ana_sudani/


----------



## Jobaneu

*München (Bayern): Klosterkirche St. Anna im Lehel*

An example of successful reconstruction: the church St. Anna im Lehel, a former Hieronymite monastery church, 1727-39 by Johann Michael Fischer, decoration by the Asam Brothers (stucco work by Egid Quirin, frescoes by Cosmas Damian), altars by the sculptor Johann Baptist Straub.


http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:StAnna_Klosterkirche_Muenchen.jpg&filetimestamp=20060522185140
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The church had been completely destroyed in 1944 by an air raid, reconstructed 1968-79.
St. Anna im Lehel was the first Rococo church in the the Duchy of Bavaria.









http://www.erzbistum-muenchen.de/Pfarrei/Page003812.aspx


----------



## Jobaneu

*München (Bayern): Klosterkirche St. Anna im Lehel*

The oval dome with the Asam fresco, reconstructed by the painter Karl Manninger (1972).









by Wolfsraum http://www.flickr.com/photos/wolf-rabe/

The alliance crest of Prince Elector Carl Albrecht of Bavaria and his wife, the Habsburg princess and emperor's daughter Maria Amalia, the founders of the church (artist Egid Quirin Asam)


by Klaus Kalb http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/987278
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*München (Bayern): Klosterkirche St. Anna im Lehel*

The pulpit (by Johann Baptist Straub, reconstructed)


http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Klosterkirche_St._Anna_Muenchen-2.jpg&filetimestamp=20110131224616
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The high altar by Johann Baptist Straub (reconstructed)









http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klosterkirche_St._Anna_im_Lehel

The tabernacle by Straub (reconstructed)


http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Klosterkirche_St._Anna_Muenchen_Tabernakel_J.B.Straub-1.jpg&filetimestamp=20070916084157
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Odoaker

Der Dom zu Speyer... in Speyer










http://img836.imageshack.us/img836/4575/1024rr.jpg (von so einem Idioten von flickr stibitzt, der das Teilen seiner Werke nicht erlauben will HAHAHA)


----------



## nicdel

Berliner Dom from another angle

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5755222033/in/set-72157626797071830









Potsdamer Platz seen from Friedrichsstraße.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5755233381/in/set-72157626797071830/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5766152404/in/set-72157626797071830/









Highrise near Kurfüstendamm , called Zoofenster. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5755749984/in/set-72157626797071830/


----------



## Odoaker

hno:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Stade (Niedersachsen): Schloss Agathenburg*

Agathenburg Palace (finished in 1655) in Stade, the castle, where Aurora von Königsmarck, the most famous and powerful mistress of King August the Strong, lived in her girlhood.
Her and the king's son was the field marshal of Louis XV, Prince Moritz of Saxonia.









http://www.schlossagathenburg.de/stiftung/pressematerial-main.htm









http://www.schlossagathenburg.de/stiftung/pressematerial-main.htm









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/a/a6/Schloss_Agathenburg.jpg/800px-Schloss_Agathenburg.jpg


----------



## nicdel

Odoaker said:


> hno:


:cheers:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Monheim (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Schloss Laach*

Laach Palace, a Neoclassical building (1911), today part of an apartment complex.

A new apartment wing (2011) by Thomas Pink from Petzinka Pink Architekten and the old palace (park side)









by RPO http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=18&ved=0CEQQFjAHOAo&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.rp-online.de%2Fregion-duesseldorf%2Flangenfeld%2Fnachrichten%2Fneoklassik-versus-tetris-1.939313&ei=2oFQTuWeNaqg4gTkze3wBw&usg=AFQjCNHxMRfXW5KBuHGp2UC9xXm82qrDkg

The renovated palace, now an aprtment house too (entrance side)









by Heinrich Peter Schmitz http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1679235
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Odoaker

hno:


----------



## Tiaren

Yeah, that old hut totally spoiles the park!


----------



## Jobaneu

Tiaren said:


> Yeah, that old hut totally spoiles the park!


I find the contrast between the two buildings interesting, thrilling.

By itself I don't like the contemporary building very much, but the old hut, a fine, well proportioned rather noble building compared with one has to fear from Wilhelmine architecture.

Sadly I could'nt find out who was the architect of the old hut.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Regensburg-Stadtamhof (Bayern): St. Mang*

The former Augustinian monastery church St. Mang, 1697-1717 by Andreas Pichlmaier, a monk of the monastery.









by Wolfgang Bazer http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1138813
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Regensburg-Stadtamhof (Bayern): St. Mang*

The interiior: altars and pulpit by the sculptor Franz Anton Neu (1717ff), stuccowork c. 1740 by Anton Landes, frescoes by Otto Gehbhard (1750/60).

The monastery was rather poor, therefore it took a long time to build and decorate the church.









http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/St._Mang_(Regensburg)









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/9/93/St._Mang_regensburg_2.jpg/120px-St._Mang_regensburg_2.jpg

The organ (1720/30)









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:St._Mang_Regensburg_3.jpg


----------



## Letniczka

*Hamburg*

http://rathaus-3d.hamburg.de/#pano=152 - as seen from the city hall tower.


































Three more:
http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/7944/hamburgfromcityhalltowe.jpg
http://img845.imageshack.us/img845/7944/hamburgfromcityhalltowe.jpg
http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/7944/hamburgfromcityhalltowe.jpg
Above pics hosted on imageshack.us

BTW for the entire city hall virtual tour select one of the [bottom left] seven levels, then click the spots.


----------



## Chadoh25

^^ Tolle Bilder!


----------



## Letniczka

Hamburg again? Why not? 

Cruise terminal #2 in Altona

















Elbphilharmonie









all pics hosted on imageshack.us


----------



## Odoaker

Füssen










http://www.fewomayr.de/wp-content/gallery/fussen-im-sommer/flugaufn-altstadt-lech.jpg


----------



## Skrapebook

^^

Hamburg looks (and truly is) amazing in those pics! :shocked:
Like a bigger and partly modern german version of Venice! epper:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Neu-Ulm (Bayern): Wasserturm*

The neo-Baroque water tower of Neu-Ulm, 48 m high, 1898-1900 by municipal architect Walder. The tower lost its monumental perron by a modernization during the fifties.









by Michael_Vogt http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


by Michael Vogt http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1076624
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Frankfurt (Hessen): Blick vom Trianon auf Tower 185 und Meeseturm*

The new Tower 185 (on the left, 2008-11, 200 m high, architect: Christoph Mäckler) and the Messeturm (on the right, 1988-90, 257 m high, architect: Helmut Jahn)


by Olaf Dziallas http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/822214
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## manba

The last picture of Frankfurt is Stunning.


----------



## goschio

Love the Hamburg harbour pic wit the cruise ship. Beautiful.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Freinsheim (Rheinland-Pfalz, Weinstraße): Rathaus*

The late-Baroque town hall of Freinsheim, an old, small winegrowing city in the Palatinate, 1730-31, perron with the columns 1750, architect: Sigismund Zeller.









by Bibendum41 http://www.flickr.com/photos/bibendum41/









by http://www.uwendler.de/ http://www.uwendler.de/pfalz/f/freinsheim/index.htm


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Freinsheim_BW_23.jpg
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Freinsheim (Rheinland-Pfalz, Weinstraße): Marktplatz, Weinberge*

The market square of Freinsheim with town hall and the late Gothic parish church (finished 1470), late-Renaissance portal









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Freinsheim_BW_24.jpg&filetimestamp=20110306115933

The town amidst its vineyards, the late-Gothic city wall is completely remained (1300 m long)









source: ad lumina http://www.pfalz.de/de/literarische-lese-in-freinsheim

The Black Cross, a late Gothic calvary (early 16th century)









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Schwarzes_kreuz.jpg&filetimestamp=20100309000610


----------



## Jobaneu

*Freinsheim (Rheinland-Pfalz, Weinstraße): Stadtmauer, Eisentor und Haintor*

Freinsheim in 1645 by Matthäus Merian









http://www.kastners.info/pfalz.html

The strongest and most modern part of the city wall is the "Eisentor" (means here the outer gate), completed in 1514









© Verkehrsverein Freinsheim e.V. http://www.stadt-freinsheim.de/node/941?size=800

The Haintor (14th century)









http://www.uwendler.de/ http://www.uwendler.de/pfalz/f/freinsheim/index.htm


----------



## Jobaneu

*Heidelberg (Baden-Württemberg, Kurpfalz)*

A German classic: Heidelberg, the Neckar bridge and the ruin of the former residence palace of the Palatinate prince electors


by Frank Koppe http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/978471
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Two statues adorn the bridge, built 1786-88 by Mathias Mayer under the reign of Prince Elector Karl Theodor: Karl Theodor himself and a statue of the goddess of wisdom, Minerva, 1788/1790, sculptor: Franz Conrad Linck


by joachim reinig http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1133871
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alte_Brücke_(Heidelberg)
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Ulm (Baden-Württemberg): Schapfenmühle*

The Schapfenmühle in Ulm, a grain mill, with its grain silo, the highest of the world (with antenna 125 m) with the worldwide largest facade photovoltaic installation.
The silo can store 8500 tons of grain, built 2004-05, architect: Josef H. Seidel


by Martin Grünvogel http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/741436
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


http://www.akbw.de/architektur/beispielhaftes-bauen/praemierte-objekte/detailseite/objekt_datenbank/single/detail////schapfenmhle-getreidesilo-mit-produktionsgeschossen-646.html
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Odoaker

@grain mill,

a candidate for our next banner perhaps?

---

The Mosbach City Hall










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/26/Mosbach_rathaus.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Arnsberg-Voßwinkel (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Schloss Höllinghofen*

Höllinghofen Palace is a moated castle, c. 1770, 1865 neo-Gothic transformations


by Detlef-Et http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1690951
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


by Horst Reuther http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/623065
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


by Detlef-Et http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1690951
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Odoaker

Berlin random


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Dresden Frauenkirche:









My photo.



Sächsisches Ständehaus and Katholische Hofkirche:









My photo.



Theaterplatz:









My photo.


----------



## Chadoh25

Dresden is AMAZING!


----------



## Jobaneu

*Halbinsel Eiderstedt (Schleswig-Holstein, Nordfriesland)*

The serenity of a (Friesian!) sheep


by le petit photographe http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1535556
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Nürnberg (Bayern, Franken): Frauentor und Frauentorturm*

Part of the Nuremberg city wall: the Frauentor (Lady's Gate) and the Frauentor Tower, one of the four main gates of Nuremberg, 1558, architect: Jörg Unger


c. 1900 http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Nuernberg_Ansichtskarte_022.jpg&filetimestamp=20091205031217
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by clg20171 http://www.flickr.com/photos/clg20171/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Nürnberg (Bayern, Franken): Frauentorturm und Frauentorgraben*

The Frauentor Tower by Jörg Unger


by Arthur Baumgartner http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/481488
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The Frauentor Moat


by Peter Dickow http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/454812
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Landshut (Bayern): Justizvollzugsanstalt (JVA) Landshut*

On the ground, the Landshut prison, in the sky many hot-air balloons from the hot-air balloon rallye Landshut-Ellermühle.
The prison is the most modern in Bavaria, finished in 2008 for c. 550 prisoners.



by Jakob Fischer http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1234297
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Wesertal bei Bad Karlshafen (Hessen)*

The Weser valley near Bad Karlshafen, on the right the atomic power plant Würgassen, on the left Herstelle, both sites already in Nordrhein-Westfalen


by Sigrun Pfeifer http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1566040
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bad Tölz (Bayern)*

View from the Kalvarienberg onto Bad Tölz 


by Heiner Balthasar http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1719047
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Bad Tölz in 1644 with its Wittelsbach castle (1460), an engraving by Matthäus Merian









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:T%C3%B6lltz1644.jpg&filetimestamp=20080531151959


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Maria Laach Abbey near Andernach (Rhineland-Palatinate)
*

Rural Area von ivlys auf Flickr

* 
Abteikirche Maria Laach von DrEnt2010 auf Flickr


Maria Laach von mama knipst! auf Flickr










by Goldi64 http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Maria_Lach_12.jpg&filetimestamp=20080429070549
*


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bad Tölz (Bayern): SS-Junkerschule, später Flint Kaserne*

The former SS-Junkerschule Bad Tölz, an officers' training school for the Waffen-SS, built 1936, after 1945 the Flint Barracks for the US-Army until 1991, today civil usage for authorities

The building c. 1940









http://eo.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dosiero:Flint_Kaserne_Toelz.JPG

The building today with the "Schnecke" (snail), 2003, architect: Diethard J. Siegert


© Manfred Neubauer http://www.sueddeutsche.de/muenchen/wolfratshausen/klage-gegen-umlagebescheide-richter-schelte-fuer-den-landkreis-1.1111151

The snail, a gerontology centre (2003)









by DHausBT http://www.flickr.com/photos/hueneborg/


----------



## Jobaneu

Bavarian Angelshark said:


> *Maria Laach Abbey near Andernach (Rhineland-Palatinate)
> *


One of the finest Romanesque churches in Germany!


----------



## norscand

*Nürnberg*
St. Lorenz Cathedral








by me


----------



## norscand

*Dresden*








by me


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hamburg-Hafencity: Spiegel-Verlagshaus*

The new home of the German political magazine "Spiegel", 2008-11, architect: the Danish Henning Larsen.









by Michael Wassenberg http://istdaskunstoderkanndasweg.wordpress.com/tag/tilt-shift/









by Michael Wassenberg http://istdaskunstoderkanndasweg.wordpress.com/tag/tilt-shift/

The backside of the publishing house









by Michael Wassenberg http://istdaskunstoderkanndasweg.wordpress.com/tag/tilt-shift/


----------



## Albinfo

Ein wunderschönes Land. Deutschland ist einzigartig


----------



## Tiaren

*Germany in 3D*

How to view 3D with stereoscopic images:
Leave some space between yourself and the monitor. So you have both pictures comfortably in view. Now cross your eyes. You'll see three images. Just concentrate on the middle one. (You can shield away the two pictures on either side with your hands, if it works better for you.) Give your eyes some time to adjust to the middle image. After a while you should see the 3D effect. Have fun! 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stereotron/6106922705/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stereotron/6018422745/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stereotron/6041429543/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Husum (Schleswig-Holstein, Nordfriesland): Marienkirche*



Tiaren said:


> *Germany in 3D*
> 
> How to view 3D with stereoscopic images:
> Leave some space between yourself and the monitor. So you have both pictures comfortably in view. Now cross your eyes. You'll see three images. Just concentrate on the middle one. (You can shield away the two pictures on either side with your hands, if it works better for you.) Give your eyes some time to adjust to the middle image. After a while you should see the 3D effect. Have fun!


Before you do all that, drink five corn schnaps.

Wait ten minutes, it will work wonder!

I don't know, if you will see 3D pictures then.

But you will have fun, that's for sure.

To help you to get sober again, a Neoclassical Protestant church: St. Mary in Husum, the main parish church of the town, 1829-33 by the Danish architect Christian Frederik Hansen.


by Harald Kreis http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/868404
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The Tine Fountain (1902), sculptor: Adolf Brütt, depicting a fisherwoman


by Frank Klaus Gerhold http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/560282
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The interior


by Jan-Philipp Nack http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1590517
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*München (Bayern): Friedensengel*

To celebrate the 25 years peacetime after the war against France 1870-71 the Munichs erected this monument 1896-99, the Angel of Peace, the artists were the sculptors Heinrich Duell, Georg Pezold and Max Heilmaier.


by PhotoGL http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1060818
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The column is with its substructure 38 m high, here the "Angel of Peace", in reality depicting Nike (the Greek goddess of victory), 6 m high.









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Friedensengel_ORA.jpg


----------



## miau

maja88 said:


> Oh yes, Oh yes. I'm a damm wicked witch, you know. Tonight I'll cooke and eat them. Mniam mniam mniam :lol:


hno:

evil witch


----------



## Jobaneu

*Katze, taugt zu "falschem Hasen"*



maja88 said:


> Oh yes, Oh yes. I'm a damm wicked witch, you know. Tonight I'll cooke and eat them. Mniam mniam mniam :lol:


Isn't this a little bit cruel, eating children?

Well, okay, sometimes children are really quite nasty.

Nevertheless I personally prefer eating lovely cats.


by jeffmills http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1699414
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Miau, Miau, Miau


----------



## Metrocracy

*Fraport* (pic *BY ME*)


----------



## maja88

*Jobaneu*: _"Isn't this a little bit cruel, eating children?"_

Cruel because of cooking children?
Yes, you're absolutely right while I'm probably not up-to-date enough.

But they are sweet, that's the problem, so with oil prices rising to over 10 brooms per barrel, next time, to save energy, I'll eat them without cooking before. Little children taste deliciuosly sweet, even with their hair, nails and bones. "Lecker lecker"
I wannna be an environmentally conscious witch in words and in deeds to attend the German Green Party asap. They love witches as I was told.
(notice please that my statement above doesn't end with a smilie)


More pictures of my country in the Wilhemsburg island, Hamburg.










*Following description taken from* http://www.geocaching.com/seek/cache_details.aspx?guid=c9f6ad00-de59-478f-bd8a-d40194d6b377
_"The nature-reservation “Heuckenlock”, which is situated at the river Elbe’s embankment foreland at the north-ashore of the river’s branch Süderelbe, has got a length of about 3 kilometres and a range of about 100 hectares.
As a close-to-nature freshwater shallows in the tides area of the river Elbe it is an important biosphere and as a geological subject it is strongly suggestive to the historical time of sedimental shifts of the large river Elbe’s splitting area.
The underground, close to the surface, consists of holocene sands and marsh-sediments like bran and mud, which are descended from the river Elbe’s glacial valley.
Still today the Heuckenlock is extensively exposed to the clearaway of the sedimentary through tides and floods.
For example, during low water the Heuckenlock’s tidaly inlet mostly gets dry.
The bank’s dam, which lies close to the river and has not got any vegetation, can more or less completely been removed respectively been shifted lateral in case of tidal waves and deluges.
The other side of the bank’s dam, which lies away from the river and is stabilised by vegetation, can be elevated by new sediments during a flood."_

Two German links with more pics:
http://www.naturschutzverband-goep.de/ie/nsg_heuckenlock.htm
http://www.tideelbe.de/202-0-Exkursion-im-Heuckenlock.html

love
witch maja

*On "Jobaneu's" cat:*


Skrapebook said:


> So much of Germany so little time to be able to visit it all...


Transform yourself into a power cat that has, as known, nine lives though some claim only seven. Anyway, seven o nine should be enough for the half of Germany. One for Hamburg, eight for the rest of the country  I met people in Hamburg living there 10, 20 or even 30 years but never have been to Bergedorf, Harburg or Ohlsdorf, as examples.


----------



## itchy

Why so few tall buildings in a city as large as Berlin?


----------



## maja88

^^
Are tall buildings good? For what?
I don't like climbing 

Isn't living between Hamburg's fleets/canals, Alster lakes and rivers much 
more interesting than breathing between boring concrete & glass skyscrapers?








Source: a screenshot from video http://www.alstria.de/de/revitalisierung-der-alten-post-in-hamburg
http://www.alstria.de/de/gebaeude/entwicklungsprojekte/alte-post
Image hosted on imageshack.us

After my experience many tourists from the Netherlands, Scandinavian countries, or even from Italy like Hamburg, as well as Hamburg residents love Amsterdam, Copenhagen, Helsinki, Stockholm, Bruges or Venice.

Last EUI ranking, issued on 8/31/2011: 
Hamburg received the 5th position in Europe as the most livable city, highest in Germany, by the way. 
Any European skyscraper city before Hamburg? No.
:cheers:


----------



## itchy

maja88 said:


> ^^
> Are tall buildings good? For what?


Yes. To look at. 

Actually I'm not advocating them; I just have never seen a city so populous without them (other than, say Rome).


----------



## maja88

itchy said:


> Actually I'm not advocating them


Congrats! At least one decent forum user here 

As I mentioned; cities are more for living and working in than for watching. Also more for local people than for tourists, photographers or some crazy SSC power posters.

For watching there are certainly much more nice things on Earth than skyscrapers are: good looking boys, respectively girls ... but also beautiful paintings, all animals, sailing ships, landscapes of the Tuscany, Niagara falls, high mountains, Grand Canyon, etc. Old architecture? Possibly. Why not? 

A pity, German cities were so terrible destroyed during WW2. What an inconceivable loss for the whole European culture.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Hotel Park Inn, Alexanderplatz und Steglitzer Kreisel*

Berlin's highest skyscraper (125 m), a Commie building (former Interhotel), finished 1970, architects: Korn, Scharlipp, Bogatzky


http://deu.archinform.net/projekte/14169.htm
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


A 150 m high skyscraper is planned for a site at the Alexander Square.

Once finished, it will be Berlin's highest one.

Another skyscraper, the Steglitzer Kreisel in West Berlin, a capitalist structure, not much better, 119 m high, finished 1980, architect: Sigrid Kressmann-Zschach (so few succesful female architects and then this - really sad).









by Pete Shacky http://www.flickr.com/photos/temp/









by 96dpi http://www.flickr.com/photos/96dpi/

No, I don't miss skyscrapers in Berlin. Most of them are terribly boring.


----------



## Jobaneu

maja88 said:


> *Jobaneu*:
> 
> But they are sweet, that's the problem, so with oil prices rising to over 10 brooms per barrel, next time, to save energy, I'll eat them without cooking before. Little children taste deliciuosly sweet, even with their hair, nails and bones. "Lecker lecker"
> I wannna be an environmentally conscious witch in words and in deeds to attend the German Green Party asap. They love witches as I was told.
> (notice please that my statement above doesn't end with a smilie)


Yes, they love witches, but they already have too many of them in leading positions.
It will be therefore very difficult for you to make a career in the party.
So you are well advised to spare money by sparing energy.
In addition raw food diet is much healthier, a win win situation to eat them uncooked.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dornum (Niedersachsen, Ostfriesland): Norderburg*

A moated castle (1698-1707) is the Norderburg in a Dutch influenced Baroque style.

The gatehouse


by Rudi Geister http://www.panoramio.com/user/2301919?with_photo_id=14732419

The palace


by estrecho http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/933720
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dornum (Niedersachsen, Ostfriesland): Norderburg*


by Michael Adams http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/833484
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The courtyard


http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Schloss_dornum_009.jpg&filetimestamp=20070729232242
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Metrocracy

really impressed :applause:


----------



## miau

Jobaneu said:


> Nevertheless I personally prefer eating lovely cats.


:sly:


Btw, the Green party are all religious bigots who would rather hunt witches aka. people with different way of living.


----------



## kkatrinakaif830

very Beautiful picture.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Helgoland (Schleswig-Holstein): Seehund*

A happy seal, sleeping on the Helgoland beach


by Stefan Kai Krüger http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1412951
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Glottertal (Baden-Württemberg, Schwarzwald): Blick auf das untere Glottertal, die Rheinebene, den Kaiserstuhl und die Vogesen*

View onto the Glotter Valley, the Rhine plain, the Kaiserstuhl mountain and on the other side of the Rhine almost imperceptible (the stripe in diluted light blue above the Kaiserstuhl) the Vosges mountains (Alsace).


by Werner Andrs http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1678143
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Rügen (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern): Haus nahe dem Kap Arkona*

A house in Rügen island near Cape Arcona


by Joachim Irelandeddie http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/541496
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Wertheim am Main (Baden-Württemberg): Burg*

Wertheim Castle is one of the largest castle ruins in Baden-Württemberg. The building (12th - early 17th century) was the residence of the Franconian counts of Wertheim.

In !619 at the beginning of the Thirty Years' War (1618-48) an explosion of the powder magazine (an accident) destroyed substantial parts of the building. Even more destructions were caused by the imperial artillery, when Catholic troops bombarded the castle occupied by the Protestant Swedes (not very sweet during that era) in 1634.









by chrish_ffm http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrish_ffm/


by lederwolf http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1181796
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


by Ulrich Mairon http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/583482
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Wertheim (Baden-Württemberg): Burg*

The gate house (c. 1600)









by matthiashn http://www.flickr.com/photos/matthiashn/









by matthiashn http://www.flickr.com/photos/matthiashn/

Renaissance portal (1562)









by Myrddin Pendragon http://www.flickr.com/photos/henry_hengst/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Halberstadt (Sachsen-Anhalt): Liebfrauenkirche*

The Romanesque Church of Our Lady in Halberstadt (12th century)


by Tino Trautmann http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/521368
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The west towers (13th century), seen from the cloister


by Conny11 http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1290698
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The cloister (c.1350)









http://www.harzlife.de/bilder/kreuzgang-petershof-halberstadt.html


----------



## Jobaneu

*Halberstadt (Sachsen-Anhalt): Liebfrauenkirche*

The south side of the church


by Bernd Kröger http://www.fotocent.de/foto_detail.php?StockImageID=93679&foto=liebfrauenkirche_halberstadt

The choir with the east towers (finished 1147)









by fotasma http://meinfigaro.de/fotasma


----------



## Jobaneu

*Halberstadt (Sachsen-Anhalt): Liebfrauenkirche*

The interior









http://www.europa-erfahren.de/europa,halberstadt,248_249.html

Looking back


by photo.worlds-Jörg Weitzenberg http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/932644
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Halberstadt (Sachsen-Anhalt): Liebfrauenkirche*

One half of the Romanesque choir screen (c.1200-10, with original colours, Maria, Jesus Christ and the 12 apostles)









http://www.route-romane.net/default.php?gzev=im_bk_130_185

Jesus Christ









by Angela http://www.roma-antiqua.de/forum/ga...-2009/p52165-halberstadtliebfrauenkirche.html


----------



## Linguine

Jobaneu said:


> The rocks of the Gamrig mountain (foreground) and the Königstein forteress (background)
> 
> 
> by Hansen 72 http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1400627
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Beautiful!


----------



## erbse

One of the best landscape shots I've seen in a while, friggin' awesome! :applause:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Burgbrohl (Rheinland-Pfalz): Schloss*

On the hill, Burgbrohl Palace 1709-11, Gatehouse 1731









by Walter Müller, Niederzissen http://www.aw-wiki.de/index.php/Datei:Schloss_Burgbrohl_1.jpg

The gatehouse, now a hotel


by Traudel Clemens http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1513764
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The palace rested incomplete (left wing 1709-11, the brown median risalit 1879 instead of the Baroque one, which was never realized, the right wing was never built too)









by Walter Müller, Niederzissen http://www.aw-wiki.de/index.php/Datei:Schloss_Burgbrohl_4.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Paderborn (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Neubau Kammerspiele und Volksbank*

The new Paderborn Intimate Theatre (for 400 visitors) and the adjacent co-operative bank building, architects: Matern und Wäschle, Paderborn, finished 2011


by Gerd Vieler, theatre in the middle of the picture http://www.nw-news.de/lokale_news/paderborn/paderborn/4722963_Nun_hat_der_Volksmund_das_Wort.html


http://www.wochenspiegel-paderborn.de/?page=show&id=64630

The interior









by Reinhard Rohlf http://www.nw-news.de/owl/kultur/49...wird_am_Freitagabend_feierlich_eroeffnet.html


----------



## Jobaneu

*Oberbergen (Baden-Württemberg, Kaiserstuhl)*

The wine-growing village Oberbergen amidst its vineyards in the Kaiserstuhl mountains


by Rainer Pastari http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1732190
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Altenkrempe (Schleswig-Holstein): Basilika*

The red brick Romanesque basilica in the village Altenkrempe (first half of the 13th century), Baroque altar (1741) and pulpit (1687)


by Thorsten Schwafferts http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1293244
Uploaded with ImageShack.us









by sebfoto http://www.flickr.com/photos/blende-8/









by sebfoto http://www.flickr.com/photos/blende-8/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Altenkrempe (Schleswig-Holstein): Basilika*

The interior


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Altenkrempe_7.jpg
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Looking back









by tracer07de http://www.flickr.com/photos/tracer07de/


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Stavenhagen










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/28965472.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Stavenhagen (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern): Schloss*



Odoaker said:


> Schloss Stavenhagen


^^

I didn't know that.

Simple but very beautiful.

Here the entrance side of the palace (1740 by an unknown architect), tower from 1890


by locke 1 http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1012262
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


by EriG http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/897805
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Stavenhagen (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern): Protestantische Kirche*

The Protestant parish church of Stavenhagen (174-90), here a model (Modellpark "Mecklenburgische Seenplatte" in Neubrandenburg)









http://modellpark-nb.npage.de/galerie254111.html

The real church


http://de.academic.ru/dic.nsf/dewiki/1325676
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Stavenhagen (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern): Protestantische Kirche*

The interiior


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Stavenhagen_Kirche_innen_Altar.JPG
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Looking back


http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Stavenhagen_Kirche_innen_Orgel.JPG
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Stavenhagen (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern): Altes Rathaus mit Fritz-Reuter-Denkmal*

The former town hall of Stavenhagen (1783, now Fritz-Reuter-Museum) with the monument (1909-11, sculptor: Wilhelm Wandschneider) for Fritz Reuter (a famous dialect poet, who was born in Stavenhagen in 1810, died in 1874).









by geisterfahrer http://m.wikitravel.org/de/Bild:Rathaus_stavenhagen_august2005.jpg









by abrocke http://www.flickr.com/photos/abrocke/


----------



## openlyJane

Metrocracy said:


> *Rothenburg ob der Tauber
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.math.grin.edu/~chamberl/pictures/2002/germany/rothenburg.jpg*
> *
> 
> ---
> 
> IMHO


I love this picture.

There is something really solid & stately about German architecture - certainly in some of these photos, anyway.

I've only ever been to Freiburg, and a brief excursion from Alsace into The Black Forest - which I loved. I must visit Germany again - it's magical!


----------



## Jobaneu

*Rügen (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern)*

Sailing on the Baltic Sea offshore Rügen, in the background Mönchgut peninsula


by Jürgen Vogel. http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1452464
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Rimbach (Thüringen): Burgruine Hanstein*

The ruin of Hanstein Castle (14th century, destroyed by Swedish troops during the Thirty Years' War.


by Peter Kahle http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1090199
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

An engraving with the castles Hanstein (left) and Ludwigstein (right)









http://www.goettinger-tageblatt.de/Nachrichten/Duderstadt/Uebersicht/Zwei-grosse-Burgen-auf-kleiner-Briefmarke


----------



## Jobaneu

*Jena (Thüringen): Ernst-Abbe-Platz*

Jena by night: Ernst Abbe Square 


by Stephan Preißler http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/427372
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dotcomma

*Wiesbaden*: a view of the city


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin

Grüss Gott

Tolle Bilder! Bei manchen Bildern würde man gar nicht meinen das es Deutschland ist. 

Super Thread Germany 
Prost :cheers:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Talheim (Baden-Württemberg): Oberes und Unteres Schloss*

The Upper Castle in Talheim near Heilbronn, 15th/16th century


by ina-maria http://www.panoramio.com/user/2032693?with_photo_id=27251863


by Helmut Eric Bender http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1546639
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The Lower Castle, 1766-67, with older parts









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Talheim-unteres-schloss2.JPG


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

very nice.
*
Schloss Thurnau *( Thurnau, Upper Franconia, Bavaria )









by D.j.mueller 
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Schloss_Thurnau_vom_See.JPG?uselang=de


P1010355 von Andreas.Helke auf Flickr



Einmalige Location: Schloss Thurnau von CAMPUS OF EXCELLENCE auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

The Castle is connected with a church.









by D.j.mueller 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Übergang_St.-Laurentius-Kirche_.JPG


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Rosenheim* (Upper Bavaria)
*
Heilig-Geist-Straße with St. Nikolaus and Heilig-Geist-Kirche (+ typical Bavarian Sky^^)
*

2009-10-04 Rosenheim 001 Heilig-Geist-Str von Allie_Caulfield auf Flickr

*Max-Josefs-Platz*


2009-10-04 Rosenheim 007 Max-Josefs-Platz von Allie_Caulfield auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Max-Josefs-Platz again *
*

2009-10-04 Rosenheim 005 Max-Josefs-Platz von Allie_Caulfield auf Flickr

The Municipal Museum *


2009-10-04 Rosenheim 013 Städtisches Museum von Allie_Caulfield auf Flickr


----------



## Jobaneu

*Nürnberg (Bayern, Franken): Zeughaus*

The Renaissance gatehouse of the municipal armoury of the former free imperial city Nuremberg, the adjacent store-house behind the gate house had been destroyed by air raids during WW II, built 1588-89, architect: Hans Dietmaier









engraving by Samuel Mikoviny, c.1723 http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/14/Armory_in_Nuernberg.jpg


http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Nürnberg_Zeughaus.jpg
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


by Peter Dickow http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/454812
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hornberg (Baden-Württemberg, Schwarzwald)*

Hornberg in the Black Forest


by Rainer Prüm http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/965839
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Oberstdorf (Bayern): Buchrainer Alpe*

An alpine landscape near the Buchrainer Alpe


by Ronny Matthes http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1565706
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Scba

Wow


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

The capital:


source




source




source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

source




source


----------



## Chadoh25

^^ TOLL!


----------



## Jobaneu

*Mangfallgebirge (Bayern, Alpen): Die Rotwand*

The Rotwand mountain in the middle of that picture, 1884 m high, the highest mountain of the Mangfall Mountains.


by Matze Pro. http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/842143
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Würzburg (Bayern, Franken): St. Burkard*

The former collegiate church St. Burkard, early Romanesque nave 1033-42, Romanesque narthex ("Paradies", on the left side of the nave) 1168-80, late Romanesque towers c. 1250, late Gothic choir and transept 1494/95.









by Josef Lex http://www.flickr.com/photos/russianchild007/
above the choir B. Neumann's "Käppele", a Rococo pilgrimage church









by Gregorius Mundus http://www.flickr.com/photos/beuel_sued/, above St. Burkard the Marienberg Forteress, on the left the Neoclassical former prison by Peter Speeth, 1810


by Willem van de Pol http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/687379, view from the Marienberg Forteress
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Würzburg (Bayern, Franken): St. Burkard*

The interior









by zug55 http://www.flickr.com/photos/zug55/

the early Romanesque nave, looking back









by zug55 http://www.flickr.com/photos/zug55/

The late Gothic choir









by Josef Lex http://www.flickr.com/photos/russianchild007/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Würzburg (Bayern, Franken): ehemaliges Gefängnis und Zeller Torhaus*

The former prison (1810 by Peter Speeth, 1773 born in Mannheim, died 1831 in Odessa, today Ukraine, erstwhile Russia)









http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Speeth

The prison is the very rare example of a building in "Revolutionary Classicism" in the manner of the utopian designs of Nicolas Ledoux.

Peter Speeth was a disciple of Nicolas de Pigage, came in 1807 to Würzburg and left the city 1826 going to Russia. There he designed the cathedral of Kishinev (today Moldova, begun 1826) and died 1831 in Odessa.

Another building by Peter Speeth in Würzburg, the Zell Gate House (1814)









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Zeller_Torhaus,_Wurzburg,_Germany.JPG&filetimestamp=20090807091237


----------



## Jobaneu

*Unterhohenried (Bayern, Franken): Katholische Pfarrkirche*

The parish church of Unterhohenried (1812-17) by Peter Speeth, a little "Pantheon".









http://www.rok-wuerzburg.de/index.php?id=20

OT: The cathedral of Kishinev, the capital of Moldova









http://deu.archinform.net/projekte/15917.htm


----------



## Jobaneu

*Blaubeuren (Baden-Württemberg): Kloster Blaubeuren -Torhaus und Bleichtürmle*

A corner tower of the enclosure wall of the former Blaubeuren monastery, in the background the late Gothic tower of the abbey church.


by Walter Brants http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/993948
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The gatehouse of the enclosure wall from within


by Walter Brants http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/993948
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Other pics from Blaubeuren #5007, 5005, 5008


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Spreepalais*

On the Spree, the Spreepalais, an office building (finished 2002, architects: Nägele, Hofmann, Tiedemann & Partner)









http://www.gft-web.de/html/spreepalais.html


by Anier S. http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1477647
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


by Hans-Gerd http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1023450
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Spreepalais*

The lobby


http://www.dibatec.de/index.php?navID=25&frameID=2









http://www.lux-petri.de/2004/spreepalais-am-dom-berlin


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin

friedemann said:


> Castle Neuschwanstein, Bavaria


Das ist toll..... :cheers:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Schwäbische Alb (Baden-Württemberg): Blick vom Reußenstein*

View from the Reußenstein mountain (c. 760 m high) onto the Swabian Jura


by Sybille Treiber http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1178089
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Schloss Neuschwanstein bei Füssen (Bayern)*

Evening light on Neuschwanstein Castle (#7658)


by Karin47 http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1504906
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Neuschwanstein Castle in broad daylight


by Dirk Trefzker http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1029119
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

For you to compare: the castle in the dead of night # 7353


----------



## Jobaneu

*Ulm (Baden-Württemberg): Zentralbibliothek*

The municipal Central Library (2004 by Pritzker laureat Gottfried Böhm, c. 35 m high)









on the right the late Gothic town hall, in the foreground the late Gothic market fountain © Höckmann http://www.hoeckmann.de/travelling/reichsstaedte/210.htm


by Michael Vogt http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1076624
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


by ESC http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1352006
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Schloss Sigmaringen:


source




source




source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Sigmaringen:


source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Upper Danube Nature Park:


source




source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Sunset over Burg Lindenfels:


source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Odenwald landscape:


source


View from the Odenwald to the Upper Rhine Plain:


source


----------



## Odoaker

Burgruine Regenstein










http://img.fotocommunity.com/images...-Sachsen-Anhalt/Burg-Regenstein-a24658997.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Lashorst (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Schloss Hüffe*

Built 1774-82 by the Hesse-Kassel court architect Simon Louis du Ry

The cour d'honneur


by Ralf K. S. http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/899960
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The State Dining Room


http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Herrenhaustag_MI_Juni_2009_205.jpg?uselang=de

The farm buildings of the palace









http://www.meinestadt.de/preussisch-oldendorf/bilder/detail?id=466071


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Mannheim City (second largest city in Baden-Württemberg):


source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

The Wasserturm, a landmark of Mannheim:


source




source




source


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Marburg *(Hesse)


Marburg von solar.empire auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Rauischholzhausen Palace* in Rauischholzhausen/Ebsdorfergrund (Hesse) - what a name :lol:


Schloss Rauischholzhausen von elChrizzo auf Flickr


Schlosspark Rauischholzhausen im Herbst von Jonny__B_Kirchhain auf Flickr


Schloss Rauischholzhausen von Spacecapsule auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Another landmark of Mannheim is the Palace. It is the second largest baroque style castle-complex in Europe, after Versailles. It was totally destroyed in Word War II, like the whole city, but was reconstructed soon. Only one room inside the castle wasn't destroyed and is in original pre-war condition.


source




source


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin

Bavarian Angelshark said:


> *Marburg *(Hesse)
> 
> 
> Marburg von solar.empire auf Flickr


WOW Marburg sieht echt toll aus. Ich liebe Altstadtbauten :cheers2: Was ist das für ein Schloss?


----------



## Tiaren

@ Dr. Seltsam's pics:
Mannheim has some really impressive sights. It's a shame the rest of the city is actually super ugly!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Kranhäuser (crane houses) in Cologne:


source


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

Serbian_Montenegrin said:


> WOW Marburg sieht echt toll aus. Ich liebe Altstadtbauten :cheers2: *Was ist das für ein Schloss?*


*Marburger Schloss *(Marburg Castle)


Schloss Marburg von Fake.Empire auf Flickr


Schloss Marburg von bobbrink auf Flickr


Witch tower Marburg von elChrizzo auf Flickr


----------



## Jobaneu

*Braunschweig (Niedersachsen): Schloss Richmond*

A fine early Neoclassical summer palace, architect: Carl Chistoph Fleischer, built 1768/69 for Princess Augusta (therefore the great golden "A's" in the grille), later Duchess of Braunschweig-Lüneburg and wife of the duke Karl Wilhelm Ferdinand.

By the name "Richmond" she wanted to recall the British palace Richmond Park, which she loved (she was a Royal Princess as the daughter of the Prince of Wales, born in London, St. James Palace).

The entrance side









http://www.braunschweig.de/stadtportrait/stadtteile/bebelhof/Sehenswuerdigkeiten.html


by Kai Hertweck http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/5917
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

One side front









by tango56 http://www.flickr.com/photos/tango56/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Braunschweig (Niedersachsen): Schloss Richmond*

The identical garden side (the palace forms a quadrangle with two half-round risalits at two of the four corners).


by Huetteberg http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1345912
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

A 3D graphic of the palace









http://3ddowntown.com/Home_Page_V1DP.php

A monopteros in the central axis, the palace at the other end of the axis in the background.


by Ronny Tschirner http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/993779
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Braunschweig (Niedersachsen): Schloss Richmond*

The central vestibule


http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Braunschweig_Schloss_Richmond_Innenraum_(2011).JPG&filetimestamp=20110730130200
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The garden room









© 2010 Norbert Maas http://www.norbert-maas.com/fotos_richmond.htm


----------



## Jobaneu

*Braunschweig (Niedersachsen): Schloss Richmond*

The guard and kitchen wing of the palace









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Braunschweig_Brunswick_Gerstaecker-Museum_(2006).JPG&filetimestamp=20060821081537

The servants' quarters


by Carius Novak http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1604883
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Skrapebook

Germany is GODs gift to the people of this EARTH! :shocked:


----------



## Kim André

Skrapebook said:


> Germany is GODs gift to the people of this EARTH! :shocked:


Hear hear!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Some photos of the Rhine Gorge.

Burg Lede (1360):


source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Burg Ockenfels (1200):


source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Burg Rheineck (1000):


source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Burg Namedy (14th century):


source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Festung Ehrenbreitstein (1000):


source




source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Alte Burg in Koblenz (1185):


source



Koblenz:


source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Burg Lahneck (1226):


source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Marksburg (1117):


source




source


----------



## Tiaren

Dr.Seltsam said:


> Burg Namedy (14th century):
> 
> 
> source


For one week I was a guest there some years ago! Some other students and I were part of an art project. The Princess of Hohenzollern (she and her family still live in that castle) was the most wonderful hostess. We were welcome to do whatever we liked in and around the castle. 
What impressed me the most, was looking through the old family photo albums of the Hohenzollern family (yes, even that was offered to us). Seeing personal pictures and reading the old handwritten annotations of the imperial family was an amazing and fascinating experience.

Here one shot I took of the cover of one of those albums:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Ratzeburg (Schleswig-Holstein): Dom*

The Romanesque Ratzeburg minster (# 7464) on a peninsula in the Lake Ratzeburg


by ultralight-foxi http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1054458
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Heidelberg (Baden-Württemberg)*

Neckar beach in summer


by effenn http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1405482
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Gelsenkirchen-Schalke (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Fußballstadion "Veltins Arena"*

The Schalke football stadium during a Bundesliga match (1. FC Schalke against SC Freiburg, 4 : 2, on last Saturday)


by Jürgen Divina http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1268518
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The stadium was completed in 2001, architect: Jürgen Klus


by Dieter Golland http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/741404
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Münstertal (Baden-Württemberg, Schwarzwald): Kloster St. Trudpert*

The facade tower









by jmclark5026 http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

The monastery









by snaebyllej2 http://www.flickr.com/photos/snaebyllej2/









by fjwingy http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Münstertal (Baden-Württemberg, Schwarzwald): Kloster St. Trudpert*

The interior









by jmclark5026 http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

The choir of the old abbey church









by ritsch48 http://www.flickr.com/photos/ritsch48/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Münstertal (Baden-Württemberg, Schwarzwald): Kloster St. Trudpert*

The pulpit with the symbols of the four evangelists on top









by jmclark5026 http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Looking back









by jmclark5026 http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Winter









by pergi28 http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bad Schandau-Schmilka (Sachsen, Sächsische Schweiz): Elbetal*

The Elbe at Schmilka with the German-Czech border


by Andrea S. Möller http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1426767
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Waldeck (Hessen): Burg Waldeck*

- edit


----------



## Jobaneu

*Waldeck (Hessen): Burg Waldeck*

The castle and the town of Waldeck (on the right)









by Rollinho http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Almost the same view 360 years ago in a Merian engraving (1655) without the lake









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Waldeck_(Merian).jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Schloss Neuschwanstein (Bayern)*

Even if you can't see it anymore, here is it again, Neuschwanstein Castle in the autumn (I will be merciless  ), an actual picture.


by Stefan Lajos Bayer http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1043305
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Waldeck (Hessen): Edertalsperre*

The Eder river dam, 1908-14, 48 m high, by engineer Paul Intze, costs: 25 000 000 Goldmark compared with the costs of an Imperial Navy's Dreadnought (c. 40-45 Mio. Goldmark) rather cheap.









http://www.waldecker-land.de/service/presse/pressebilder.html


by Roy Wagenbach http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/995098
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

with open spillways


by Achim Mauritz http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/605605
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Arolsen (Hessen): Schloss*

In 1720 the princes of Waldeck left Waldeck Castle to move into their new palace in Arolsen (# 6301)









http://www.waldecker-land.de/service/presse/pressebilder.html


----------



## erbse

:drool:


So much pure awesomeness again! Thanks a lot for all the ongoing efforts!
My country never stops to amaze me with all its obvious and rather hidden gems.


----------



## StoneRose

*Timmendorfer Strand*








by Erhard Bernstein

Interesting Church in Genzien, build 13th century, upper part of the tower 17th century








by Robert (elch)

*Scharbeutz, Baltic coast*








by Seehase


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*St. Mary Basilica, KEVELAER *(Northrhine-Westphalia)


Kevelaer 33 von Mieke Kupers auf Flickr


Kevelaer - Basilica, interior with main organ von pietbron auf Flickr


St. Marien Kirche von andreas_wald auf Flickr


Kevelaer von raipra auf Flickr


----------



## Jobaneu

Bavarian Angelshark said:


> *St. Mary Basilica, KEVELAER *(Northrhine-Westphalia)


Wow, a completely preserved historicist lavish neo Gothic decoration.
Very rare in today's Germany.
Not my gusto, but worth to see.


----------



## miau

The mighty chapel of Vitt, near Cape Arkona at the Baltic Sea.









http://www.burwitz-neuendorf.de/images/stories/arkona/Arkona-Kapelle-Vitt.jpg


This is an air view of the entire metropolitan area of Vitt, the chapel is at the right.









http://www.heidenauer-spotter.de/Fotos Rundflug Ruegen/Bilder normal/16.jpg


----------



## miau

The harbor with all three boats.









http://www.roma-antiqua.de/forum/galerie/data//507/Vitt_Hafen.jpg


----------



## miau

Group of german chicks and a ****.









http://lh6.ggpht.com/-TgPCzLyKj0I/TdUNAL9cFPI/AAAAAAAAQA8/gUgavHtdkY4/P1020116.JPG


----------



## Odoaker

horny much


----------



## Odoaker

Fachwerk next to Commietrash in Bernau bei Berlin










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped.../800px-Bernau_bei_Berlin_Hohe_Steinstraße.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Bernburg Castle in Bernburg (yeah, really!). The Crown of Anhalt! Located in former Eastern Germany, that´s why it still needs to be restored, though the achievements are already quite impressive imho










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...jpg/800px-Bernburg_Schloss_07-09-2008_043.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

The Old Castle in Gaildorf (yeah, really!)










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...-Schloss-07.jpg/800px-Gaildorf-Schloss-07.jpg










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...-Schloss-08.jpg/800px-Gaildorf-Schloss-08.jpg










http://www.fotowahl.de/galerie/data/45/medium/Gaildorf_Altes_Schloss_prot.jpg










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...-Schloss-01.jpg/400px-Gaildorf-Schloss-01.jpg


----------



## miau

Echt gail.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hanau-Kesselstadt (Hessen): Schloss Philippsruhe*

The summer residence of the Counts of Hanau was Philippsruhe Palace near Hanau on the Main, 1700-1725, architect Julius Ludwig Rothweil, significantly rebuilt in a neo Renaissance/neo Baroque (interior) manner 1875-80 by the architects Ferdinand Meldahl and Richard Dielmann.










© Stadt Hanau / Abtl. Museen http://www.rmv.de/de/Freizeit/Tipps_Ideen/Ausfluege_und_Sehenswertes/38934/Hanau_Schloss_Philippsruhe.html

The neo Baroque grille to the cour d'honneur (1879, Paris)


© 2011 Stadt Hanau http://www.hanau.de/tourismus/bilder/bilder/gross/011806/?print=1

The cour d'honneur


© 2011 Stadt Hanau http://www.hanau.de/tourismus/bilder/bilder/gross/011806/?print=1


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hanau-Kesselstadt (Hessen): Schloss Philippsruhe*

The carriage house on the cour d'honneur


© 2011 Stadt Hanau http://www.hanau.de/tourismus/bilder/bilder/gross/011806/?print=1

The garden side


by dewe http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1614116
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The orangery (1723)


by eipesch http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/656079
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hanau-Kesselstadt (Hessen): Schloss Philippsruhe*

The neo Baroque/neo Rococo interior

The staircase


© 2011 Stadt Hanau http://www.hanau.de/tourismus/bilder/bilder/gross/011806/?print=1

Two neo Baroque rooms


© 2011 Stadt Hanau http://www.hanau.de/tourismus/bilder/bilder/gross/011806/?print=1


© 2011 Stadt Hanau http://www.hanau.de/tourismus/bilder/bilder/gross/011806/?print=1


----------



## Jobaneu

miau said:


> Group of german chicks and a ****.


German chicks are really beautiful.

I like them.

Not all, but some, especially one, one cute chick.


----------



## Odoaker

You are so sick


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hanau-Kesselstadt (Hessen): Schloss Philippsruhe*



Odoaker said:


> You are so sick


I know, I'm a pervert, but what can I do?

The chick doesn't complain, does very well, still more she seems to be happy.
So I feel no remorse.

Here another two rooms in Philippsruhe Palace

A neo Renaissance one with Hanau faience from the 18th century, the palace is a museum today.









http://www.hotelgruppe-residence.de/f40d6196ef08bcf03/philippsruhe/index.php

And the Neoclassical White Room (c. 1830), the museum's restaurant









by HU Dak1 Sam1 http://www.mkk.de/app/gallery/main.php?g2_itemId=312


----------



## Jobaneu

*Köln (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Cologne Oval Offices*

Two office buildings in Cologne (2008-10 by the Berlin architects Sauerbruch Hutton)









http://www.pirlet.de/aktuell-2008.0.html

The Red and the Green building









by BVJK http://www.nikon-fotografie.de/vbulletin/beispielbilder-zu-objektiven/103047-af-s-nikkor-14-24-mm-1-2-8g-if-6.html

The Green Building









http://www.medicproof.de/index.php?id=61


----------



## Jobaneu

*Köln (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Cologne Oval Offices*

The Red Building









by BVJK http://www.nikon-fotografie.de/vbulletin/beispielbilder-zu-objektiven/103047-af-s-nikkor-14-24-mm-1-2-8g-if-6.html


by Joachim. Ehmke http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1583757
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Courtyard


by Norbert W. Klaas http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/468555
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

^^ I like these buildings a lot!


Palatinate Forest (the largest contiguous forest region in Germany):


source


----------



## Odoaker

Burg Vaihingen










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/b/bb/VaihingenBurg.jpg/800px-VaihingenBurg.jpg


----------



## Skrapebook

There is just nothing more colourful, beautiful and stunning than G*E*R*M*A*N*Y :eek2:


----------



## vshreiter71

Jobaneu said:


> The Neogothic Catholic parish church St. Christophorus in Berlin-Friedrichshagen, architect Jürgen Kröger, 1903
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Helge Kämpfet http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1432093


This church is almost a copy of that church in Minsk. They are like two twins. Awesome!










I have left to view the only 100 pages....:cheers::banana:
Germany is a wonderful country!


----------



## miau

^^ There are many more churches like that in Berlin.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Schönau (Bayern): Königssee und Watzmann*

Watzmann mountain (2713 m) behind Lake König, 


by Theescino http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1603724
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berchtesgaden (Bayern): Watzmann*

The Watzmann over Berchtesgaden









http://cdn7.germany.travel/media/content/erholung/kurorte___heilbaeder/berchtesgaden/Watzmann_Lockstein_Cv2_RET_1024x768.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

vshreiter71 said:


> This church is almost a copy of that church in Minsk. They are like two twins. Awesome!


That's not so astonishing. They are both neo Gothic churches, belonging stylistically to the same "family", built at the same time ( around 1900).

I suppose the architect of the Minsk church was a German or was educated in Germany.
Perhaps a Protestant church. Protestants very often were Germans in Russia at that time before the catastrophes of the 20th century.
Many Germans lived in Russia back then.



> I have left to view the only 100 pages....:cheers::banana:
> Germany is a wonderful country!


I hope you will enjoy it


----------



## mark1100

Colorfest in Dessau


Aeroflorale II - La Machine von frashier auf Flickr


----------



## mwanamwiwa

Great Nation Germania.We in Kenya admire your tenacity,resolve and technological know how.Hopefully our new relationship will blossom into something great.


----------



## Odoaker

Jobaneu said:


> That's not so astonishing. They are both neo Gothic churches, belonging stylistically to the same "family", built at the same time ( around 1900).
> 
> I suppose the architect of the Minsk church was a German or was educated in Germany.
> Perhaps a Protestant church. Protestants very often were Germans in Russia at that time before the catastrophes of the 20th century.
> Many Germans lived in Russia back then.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you will enjoy it


To be precise, the Minsk church is neo-romanesque, only the Berlin church is neo-gothic. They have nothing in common but the bricks, a material especially preferred by the Teutonic Order for their castles and forts. It was the Teutonic Order though, who first established bricks in Eastern Europe.


----------



## Jobaneu

Odoaker said:


> To be precise, the Minsk church is neo-romanesque, only the Berlin church is neo-gothic. They have nothing in common but the bricks, a material especially preferred by the Teutonic Order for their castles and forts. It was the Teutonic Order though, who first established bricks in Eastern Europe.


You are right, it's a neo Romanesque church. I thought the Überfangbögen (don't know the English noun) were ogival.

But for the rest I was not quite so wrong.

The church was built not for German Protestants but another "foreign" congregation in what was then the Russian Czardom, namely for Polish Catholics, 1905-10.

The architect Tomasz Pajzderski (1894-1908) had studied in Berlin (1890-95, TH Charlottenburg), worked there for some years, before he returned to Warszaw (1903).

It's really as miau said a typical Berlin church in Minsk.


----------



## GreenEco

Odoaker said:


> To be precise, the Minsk church is neo-romanesque, only the Berlin church is neo-gothic. They have nothing in common but the bricks, a material especially preferred by the Teutonic Order for their castles and forts. It was the Teutonic Order though, who first established bricks in Eastern Europe.



not true. the church in minsk has a rose window, a staple of the gothic style. it's more likely a hybrid of neo romanesque and neo gothic


----------



## Odoaker

Rose windows are not a ´gothic´invention.

@Jobaneu 

lol! :nuts: It´s funny how you figurred that out so fast


----------



## Odoaker

The Hambacher Schloss just recently recieved some modern additions :










http://www.hambacher-schloss.de/images/Stiftung/baumassnahmen/rest_eroeffnung/restaurant02.jpg










http://www.hambacher-schloss.de/images/Stiftung/baumassnahmen/rest_eroeffnung/restaurant03.jpg










http://www.hambacher-schloss.de/images/Stiftung/baumassnahmen/rest_eroeffnung/restaurant05.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

http://www.hambacher-schloss.de/images/Stiftung/baumassnahmen/rest_eroeffnung/restaurant40.jpg










http://www.hambacher-schloss.de/images/Stiftung/baumassnahmen/rest_eroeffnung/restaurant55.jpg










http://www.hambacher-schloss.de/images/Stiftung/baumassnahmen/rest_eroeffnung/restaurant60.jpg


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

^^ A little bit too angular for my taste.


----------



## Odoaker

Not to forget the 0/8/15-Baumarkt Pseudonaturstein average-jerk idiot look.


----------



## riotpunk

Odoaker said:


> Rose windows are not a ´gothic´invention.
> 
> Exactly....well I hope this is not too much info for you guys, but here it goes:
> 
> A Rose window (or Catherine window) is often used as a generic term applied to a circular window, but is especially used for those found in churches of the Gothic architectural style and being divided into segments by stone mullions and tracery. The name “rose window” was not used before the 17th century and according to the Oxford English Dictionary, among other authorities, comes from the English flower name rose.[1]
> 
> The term “wheel window” is often applied to a window divided by simple spokes radiating from a central boss or opening, while the term “rose window” is reserved for those windows, sometimes of a highly complex design, which can be seen to bear similarity to a multi-petalled rose. Rose windows are also called Catherine windows after Saint Catherine of Alexandria who was sentenced to be executed on a spiked wheel. A circular window without tracery, such as are found in many Italian churches, is referred to as an ocular window or oculus.
> 
> Rose windows are particularly characteristic of Gothic architecture and may be seen in all the major Gothic Cathedrals of Northern France. Their origins are much earlier and rose windows may be seen in various forms throughout the Medieval period. Their popularity was revived, with other medieval features, during the Gothic revival of the 19th century so that they are seen in Christian churches all over the world.
> 
> Origin
> 
> The origin of the rose window may be found in the Roman oculus. These large circular openings let in both light and air, the best known being that at the top of the dome of the Pantheon.
> 
> In Early Christian and Byzantine architecture, there are examples of the use of circular oculi. They usually occur either around the drum of a dome, as at the Church of the Holy Sepulchre, Jerusalem, or high in the end of a gable of low-pitched Classical pediment form, as at Sant'Agnese fuori le mura, Rome, and Torcello Cathedral.[2]
> 
> A window of the 8th century, now located in Venice, and carved from a single slab, has alternating tracery-like components of two tiers of four lancets separated by three oculi. Many semicircular windows with pierced tracery exist from the sixth to 8th century, and later in Greece.[3]
> 
> Small circular windows such as that at S. Agnese and Torcello as well as unglazed decorative circular recesses continued to be used in churches in Italy, gaining increasing popularity in the later Romanesque period.
> 
> The German art historian Otto von Simson considered that the origin of the rose window lay in a window with the six-lobed rosettes and octagon which adorned the external wall of the Umayyad palace Khirbat al-Mafjar built in Jordan between 740 and 750 CE. This theory suggests that crusaders brought the design of this attractive window to Europe, introducing it to churches.


----------



## newrussian

mark1100 said:


> Colorfest in Dessau
> 
> 
> Aeroflorale II - La Machine von frashier auf Flickr


WTF??:nuts:


----------



## mark1100

Kyffhäuser Memorial


Kyffhäuser von baerchen57 auf Flickr


Kyffhäuser monument (set) von BraCom (Bram) auf Flickr


Kyffhäuser von Pete Shacky auf Flickr


Kyffhäuser 2 017 von wilhelm wenzel auf Flickr

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/361894817/" title="Kyffhäuser 2 090 von wilhelm wenzel bei Flickr"><img src="http://farm1.static.flickr.com/133/361894817_68f323e9ef_b.jpg" width="768" height="1024" alt="Kyffhäuser 2 090"></a>


Kyffhäuser Denkmal von Pete Shacky auf Flickr


Kyffhaeuser - Denkmal von Freistaat Thüringen auf Flickr


----------



## Jobaneu

*Diesbar-Seusslitz (Sachsen): Weinberghäuschen*

- edit


----------



## Jobaneu

*Raddusch (Brandenburg): Slawische Fliehburg*

In Germany settled east of the Elbe not only Germanic tribes, but also Slavs.

Here a reconstructed moated refuge castle of a Slav tribe (originally built before c. 1100 years).









http://www.meinestadt.de/vetschau-spreewald/bilder/detail?id=139777









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Slavenburg_raddusch.jpg&filetimestamp=20081002131257

In the Niederlausitz region existed during the 9th and the 10th century c. 40 of such refuge castles.
The tribe only moved into these castles when danger was at hand.

They were not inhabited permanently (fortified "Weinberghäuschen" so to speak  ).

They were used to enclose a sacred precinct either.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Raddusch (Brandenburg): Slawische Fliehburg*

The wall is a wood frame contruction filled with rammed earth, sealed with clay.


by Hannes R. http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/510616
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


by Manfred Jacoby http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/431475
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Burg Katz:


source




source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Burg Maus:


source




source


----------



## erbse

Such a great page again! Fantastic job people!


I'd love to participate a little more again in here, but time's short currently. 
I'll do my best after the days to come.


----------



## Xorcist

Hohenzollern Castle, one of my favorite castles....


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dresden (Sachsen): Zwinger, Semperoper, Hofkirche, Schloss*

An aerial view of Dresden
In the foreground the "Zwinger", a late Baroque festival square, surrounded by palacelike buildings (with galleries and halls).


by Gunnar Goepfert http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1688500
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The fourth side was closed during the late 19th century by Semper's museum.

During the 18th century, this side was an open "wound" until Semper's buildings in the following century (operahouse and museum) "healed" it.
The huge square should only be the forecourt of the new Baroque residence for August the Strong. This palace should be built at the side where now is Semper's rather humble museum, spread out between the Zwinger and the Elbe.

It was never realized (too costly because of too many wars).

Only plans exist designed by several architects of Dresden's Baroque era (Chiaveri for example, the architect of the Hofkirche), mostly by Matthias Daniel Pöppelmann, the architect of the Zwinger himself.

The splendid Zwinger therefore is itself only the smaller realized part of a much bigger megalomaniac Baroque project.

I like this era, which thought really big 

And this on the highest aesthetic level.


----------



## Odoaker

Maybe you could post the plans for the palace


----------



## Jobaneu

Odoaker said:


> Maybe you could post the plans for the palace


I could'nt find any good pictures of them yet in the internet.

You can find Pöppelmann's projects in the book "Matthias Daniel Pöppelmann" by Hermann Heckmann (DKV).

PS:

On this site (click) you can see some of Pöppelmann's designs for his various projects, mainly designs for the new main facade of the projected palace

PPS: 

Here a project for a new palace (the huge quadrangle with vast french gardens) by François de Cuvilliés, the Munich court architect, after the destructions of the Seven Years' War, the Zwinger is the left of the two forecourts (the upper in the picture) of the gigantic new palace (more than double the size of the Zwinger) far beyond the financial possibilities of the poor Saxon state after the lost war and the brutal exhaustive Prussian occupation.









http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Zwinger_dresden,_cuvilliés_project.jpg

The brown areas of the inner city had been destroyed by the Prussian artillery bombardment.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Koblenz (Rheinland-Pfalz): Deutsches Eck mit Rheindampfer*

Deutsches Eck, where the Moselle (from above) flows into the Rhine.
On the river a typical Rhine cruise vessel.


by Bikeamx1 http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1695178
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hamburg: Neue Börse*

The New Stock Exchange of Hamburg, a basically Neoclassical building (1839-41 by the architects Carl Ludwig Wimmel and Franz Gustaf Forsmann) behind Neorenaissance facades and three extensions (by the arichitects William Lindley, 1859; Bernhard Hansen and Wilhelm Meerwein, 1880-84; Dr.Erbe, 1909-12)

The Neoclassical building (c.1850)









http://handelskammer.editour.de/slideshows/447

The main Neorenaissance Meerwein/Hansen facade









by Tobias Flächsig http://www.staedte-fotos.de/name/profil/fotograf_id/16477.html

The one side facade by William Lindley


by Kay Rehders http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/681525
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hamburg: Neue Börse*

The Great Hall of the old stock exchange


by Werner Sperl http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/535970
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The second Neoclassical hall









http://www.party-all-in.de/locations/hamburg-city/handelskammer-hamburg


by Werner Sperl http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/535970
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Sächsische Schweiz im Herbst*

Autumnal fog seen from the Gohrisch mountain (Saxon Switzerland)


by Maik Stöckmann http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/710428
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Xorcist

black forest and the alps...also autumnal fog :








by chipino


----------



## Plaas

Bamberg


----------



## mondayxyz

*Monschau, Eifel:*


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Some photos of the Festival of Lights in Berlin:


source




source




source


----------



## Chadoh25

Fabulous!


----------



## Jobaneu

*Heilbronn (Baden-Württemberg): Weinberge am Gaffenberg*

Another autumnal landscape: Vineyards at the Gaffenberg near Heilbronn


by Biggi Oehler http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1012139
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Ruttel (Niedersachsen, Friesland): Rutteler Mühle*

The Ruttel windmill is a sawmill, built 1865, one of the rare old windmills in Germany working for profit until today.


by Detlef-Et http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1690951
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Glems (Baden-Württemberg, Schwäbische Alb): Glemser See*

More from the October in Germany: Lake Glems in the Swabian Jura


by 
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## muc

Jobaneu said:


> Autumn around the Geroldsee near Garmisch-Partenkirchen, in the background the Karwendel mountains.
> 
> 
> by Rudolf Pohmann http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/693951
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Acutally it doesn't show the Karwendel mountains, but the Wetterstein mountains with Alpspitze and Zugspitze.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Guxhagen-Breitenau (Hessen): Gasthof "Zur Breitenau"*



muc said:


> Acutally it doesn't show the Karwendel mountains, but the Wetterstein mountains with Alpspitze and Zugspitze.


Thank you.
I'll change it.

The tavern "Zur Breitenau" in Guxhagen-Breitenau


by Reinhold Grasshoff http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/940065
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jobaneu

*Mönchengladbach (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Wasserturm*

A Jugendstil watertower in Mönchengladbach: 1908-09, 51 m high, architect: Otto Greiß









by tobstone http://www.flickr.com/photos/tobstone/


by ry max max http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/1742439
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


by Lothar Post http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/35968
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## itchy

mondayxyz said:


>


These little towns are so utterly charming. I notice that I don't see any franchise businesses (whatever the German equivalent of McDonald's fast food or BP petrol stations here in the US); are they present but just out of sight due to zoning laws?


----------



## Tiramisú

Wow, I can't believe that I had never posted in this thread before!!! I have gone through it twice and I love it.... Great job, guys!!!


----------



## Xorcist

itchy said:


> These little towns are so utterly charming. I notice that I don't see any franchise businesses (whatever the German equivalent of McDonald's fast food or BP petrol stations here in the US); are they present but just out of sight due to zoning laws?


well, you can find them everywhere in Germany...and the German equivalent of McDonald´s is called McDonald´s :lol: 








@welt.de
downtown Cologne on a busy saturday







@leonhard weiss


----------



## Plaas

*Osnabrück, Niedersachsen*




























(Own pics)


----------



## Kampflamm

Weimar


Weimar


----------



## Ni3lS

Dear Marco Pagel and Scateboard,

Really sorry this has happened and appropriate measures against the users that violated the rules have been taken. The only thing that's still left to deal with is to delete the pictures you guys claim copyright over. We respect people's copyright. To all German users that have been attacking these photographers, READ THE RULES! To users that post their own photos here regularly, this post is not meant for you.


----------



## Marco Pagel

Ni3lS said:


> Dear Marco Pagel and Scateboard,
> 
> Really sorry this has happened and appropriate measures against the users that violated the rules have been taken. The only thing that's still left to deal with is to delete the pictures you guys claim copyright over. We respect people's copyright. To all German users that have been attacking these photographers, READ THE RULES! To users that post their own photos here regularly, this post is not meant for you.


Thank you!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Hanseatic City of Hamburg (second largest city in Germany):
































I took these photos but I do NOT claim any copyrights! Do whatever you want to do with them.


----------



## Jan

Guys, we have received several notices from members of fotocommunity .de asking not to repost their images. In order to prevent linking to these, I blacked out the domain. But that doesn't prevent images rehosted on imageshack and the likes. 

Either way, please refrain from using images from either fotocommunity .de or fotocommunity .com. Thanks in advance.


----------



## erbse

^ Flickr did exactly the same thing multiple times, yet people are still allowed to hotlink stuff from strangers from there.

I'm not a fan of double standards at all.


----------



## Marco Pagel

Jan said:


> please refrain from using images from either fotocommunity .de or fotocommunity .com. Thanks in advance.


Maybe you shouldn't limit this hint. 
No matter what the platform is - the original author of the photo remains the only person to decide about the use of his works.

But it's SO simple! Your users should just ASK the photographers. 
And I guess many of them would say "yes" and give the permission to link their work here.


----------



## Tom_Green

Marco Pagel said:


> Maybe you shouldn't limit this hint.
> No matter what the platform is - the original author of the photo remains the only person to decide about the use of his works.
> 
> But it's SO simple! Your users should just ASK the photographers.
> And I guess many of them would say "yes" and give the permission to link their work here.


We are talking about Germans. I myself am a member of the largest dslr forum. The guys there don`t really run well in the head. Their world is fear, jeaulousy and paranoia.

They wouldn`t hesitate for a second to sue SSC. 

One pic from Worms, taken by me.


----------



## mlaud

Marco Pagel said:


> But it's SO simple! Your users should just ASK the photographers.
> And I guess many of them would say "yes" and give the permission to link their work here.


Sorry, but that is not how the internet works. People on this thread have been very thorough in quoting their sources. This is much more than you usually could expect.
If you dont want other people to see your stuff then the internet is the worst place in the world to put it. You probably should bury your precious work in the garden or something. Then you can be a control freak about it all you like.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

mlaud said:


> Sorry, but that is not how the internet works. People on this thread have been very thorough in quoting their sources. This is much more than you usually could expect.
> If you dont want other people to see your stuff then the internet is the worst place in the world to put it. You probably should bury your precious work in the garden or something. Then you can be a control freak about it all you like.


I totally agree! I really can not understand those people!


----------



## Kame

+1000 

Maybe I should put your quote right into my initial post here. If people go mad about the (correctly sourced!) spread of their work, why the hell did they upload it in the first place?

Anyway, here's the Beltringharder Koog in Schleswig-Holstein.









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...er_Koog_0067.JPG&filetimestamp=20071008182400


----------



## Marco Pagel

Kame said:


> +1000
> 
> Maybe I should put your quote right into my initial post here. If people go mad about the (correctly sourced!) spread of their work, why the hell did they upload it in the first place?


If I wanted anyone to see my pictures here, I would have posted them here.
As I said before: Your point "don't put the photos online if you don't want them to be taken away" is old and ridiculous and does not gain truth by repetition.

You are right: You name the source of the photos, and this is more than other thiefs do. Nevertheless you still did not ask for the permission to post them here.

But I see that pointing out to this easy situation is a waste of time.


----------



## Tom_Green

That`s so German. 

Es geht ums Prinzip und ums Recht haben. 

Nothing else. 


The German photographer are lousy in terms of marketing. The picture they have taken don`t stand out in fotocummunity or flickr. Here theirs picture get more attention. Anyone that want to buy the picture can see where it comes from and get in contact with the photographer. But instead they threat to sue someone because of a 800*600 picture, that noone can print. It`s a waste of lifetime to ask every photographer. The pictures are for free in internet and we search for pictures, make threads also for free. We don`t make money with linking the pictures here. 

But we already know what the German disease is. Yes you are right. kay:


----------



## Marco Pagel

Oh, are we down at that level now?
It's funny, I guess I'll stay a while.


----------



## petercoco

Nice shot, i like Germany culture. Beautiful place.


----------



## goschio

> But it's SO simple! Your users should just ASK the photographers.
> And I guess many of them would say "yes" and give the permission to link their work here.


No need to ask. Don't upload your pics to the internet. Keep them safe on a private harddisc where nobody can see them. 



Marco Pagel said:


> If I wanted anyone to see my pictures here, I would have posted them here.


Again, don't upload your pics to ze internet. You should be proud that your pics are shown here and that you got credited. Seriously. 



Best is now to rehost the photos and post them under different name. They will rapidly spread through the internet and will be freely avaiable for everyone.


----------



## goschio

Tom_Green said:


> That`s so German.
> 
> Es geht ums Prinzip und ums Recht haben.
> 
> Nothing else.
> 
> 
> The German photographer are lousy in terms of marketing. The picture they have taken don`t stand out in fotocummunity or flickr. Here theirs picture get more attention. Anyone that want to buy the picture can see where it comes from and get in contact with the photographer. But instead they threat to sue someone because of a 800*600 picture, that noone can print. It`s a waste of lifetime to ask every photographer. The pictures are for free in internet and we search for pictures, make threads also for free. We don`t make money with linking the pictures here.
> 
> But we already know what the German disease is. Yes you are right. kay:



You are so right Tom. +1


----------



## Marco Pagel

You guys are cool.


----------



## erbse

Indeed we are. But now please refrain from continuing this discussion and go on posting photos, ja!

Three moody sunset impressions of *Stralsund* I took recently.
It's a beautiful UNESCO heritage town in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, in the North East of Germany, at the Baltic Sea.
Stralsund is the gate to the island of Rügen, a wonderful place for summer vacation and Germany's biggest island.

At the harbour of Stralsund. Once one of the most important and rich of all Hanseatic cities.









Knieperteich - one of 3 defense ponds, part of the former fortifications of the proud Hanseatic city.









Kütertor - A Brick Gothic city gate from medieval times.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Very beautiful, erbse! :applause:


----------



## Marco Pagel

Bei dem unteren würde ich am unteren Ende 'was schneiden, um schwarze Fläche loszuwerden.
Insgesamt mag ich es aber gerne, so "Schattenriss" zu sehen. Viele versuchen sich da zur Zeit mit diversen Tricks, um die Fotos aufzuhellen - was ihnen unter'm Strich aber die Stimmung raubt.


----------



## Linguine

Nice updates....


----------



## Odoaker

Osterwieck in Saxony-Anhalt, former DDR. 










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2094/2305302612_8c08b194ef_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2140/2209368299_d5de08f584_b.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4001/4532076216_28ebd6f129_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Arenfels in Rhineland-Temporary-Seat-of-Power










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7021/6399577053_96f72f284a_b.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4112/5022977420_dc868fbcd8_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Beuggen in BaWü










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/59/Schloss_Beuggen_Gesamtansicht2.jpg










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...Torhaus.jpg/751px-Schloss_Beuggen_Torhaus.jpg










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...rm.jpg/335px-Schloss_Beuggen_Storchenturm.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Rochitz in Saxony. Even though it looks like a church, it is a castle in the flesh.











http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4021/4570097931_e179fef2be_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3543/3368469116_6c48168230_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

_The other_ Rotenburg (an der Fulda)










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4017/4709074071_5cdd892202_b.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4026/4709676852_41d7a55cfa_b.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4032/4623661861_8b5fc7de5f_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Runneburg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3040/3013425191_d849967812_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3184/3013422777_dfd2544f42_b.jpg










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...hofweissensee.JPG/800px-Burghofweissensee.JPG


----------



## erbse

Awesome places Odo, thank you for introducing them! :applause:


----------



## Odoaker

Some dark Potsdam

(mia photographia)


----------



## Atomska

Dr.Seltsam said:


> "Tiger & Turtle", a huge sculpture in the Angerpark in Duisburg:
> 
> 
> by Dirk65, on Flickr


This makes me dizzy just by looking at it :nuts:


----------



## Odoaker

please... now I´m already posting all day long to get this ridiculous piece of crap away from this page...

by the way, it ain´t no sculpture. A sculpture is what you cut out OF something, like stone or wood. This is a statue, if you really need to use artist terms to describe it.


----------



## Odoaker

Encore Potsdam










-too ugly-


----------



## erbse

Nice. But you should avoid overdoing the contrast/sharpness mask adjustments when editing.
Especially to be seen here. It looks more impressive when used in a rather subtle way.


----------



## Odoaker

yah yah... it only was the LIGHTING F**K that was really bad, it even hageled a few minutes after the pictures were taken. in my opion, under those conditions a monochrome sharp contrast still delivers satisfying results.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

@Odoaker: "Die Großskulptur ist ein Kunstwerk von Heike Mutter und Ulrich Genth, das im Rahmen der Kulturhauptstadt Ruhr.2010 entwickelt wurde."

I really like this sculpture, especially at night!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Haus zum Ritter, built in 1592. It is the only house in Heidelberg which survived the total destruction of the city (1693) in the Nine Years' War:


by PanzerSoldat, on Flickr


----------



## Odoaker

Heidelberg really seems to be the German city of dreams! Nonetheless, a sculpture is...

_Die Bezeichnung Skulptur (lateinisch sculptura, zu sculpere ‚schnitzen‘, ‚bilden‘, ‚meißeln‘) steht einerseits für eine bestimmte Gattung der Bildhauerei, andererseits für das entsprechende dreidimensionale Kunstwerk, das sich durch sein festes Material und die Fertigungsweise im subtraktiven Verfahren, das heißt durch das Abtragen, Ausstechen oder Aushöhlen dieses Materials auszeichnet. Eine Skulptur ist nicht zu verwechseln mit einer Plastik, die im additiven Verfahren, das heißt durch das Hinzufügen von Material entsteht.

Umgangssprachlich wird der Begriff Skulptur auch für dreidimensionale Kunstobjekte jeder Art, zum Beispiel Plastiken, verwendet.

Kupferstecher wie Bildhauer signierten ihr Werk mit sculpsit („hat gestochen“, „geschnitten“, „geschnitzt“ usw.)._

It seems though that the term "Großskulptur" in a row with that beauty makes just as much sense as the artwork itself.


----------



## Odoaker

Duderstadt










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...akusSued.jpg/800px-DuderstadtCyriakusSued.jpg










http://www.ndr.de/kultur/musik/rathausduderstadt100_v-contentgross.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Romrod Castle










http://www.holidaycheck.de/data/urlaubsbilder/images/41/1156083528.jpg

Inside










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3280/2615743310_5fbe6f6283_b.jpg










http://www.regiobild.de/fotos/romrod/800x600/schloss-romrod.jpg











http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2210/1794641659_1eb2a851bf_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Schwaebisch Hall










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3162/3015771874_d5179e170c_o.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3590/3772384963_2c826e57f3_o.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2620/3772384797_277c47d871_o.jpg


----------



## cinxxx

Ingolstadt - Old Town 










photo by me


----------



## Odoaker

mark1100 said:


> Halle/Saale
> 
> ...


That city is one hell of a nightmare. Imagine an outstandingly preserved pre-WWII city, that then got totally ruined first by commies and then again by democrats. In case you want to shed a tear for beauty and sense, this is your holiday destination. Not to mention the Neustadt or the commieblocks they erected on where medieval houses just survived the horrors of war... (man hat auch das Gefühl, dass da mehr Schwarze herumlaufen als in Kapstadt)

Schloss Biebrich










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2584/4166894242_3ccc688728_b.jpg


----------



## Xorcist

Federal Administrative Court of Germany in Leipzig


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Plötzkau (1049 - 1573)










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2289/2460752627_f6071a2795_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2287/2334286234_8b82d7b38a_b.jpg


----------



## Coihaique

Odoaker said:


> That city is one hell of a nightmare. Imagine an outstandingly preserved pre-WWII city, that then got totally ruined first by commies and then again by democrats. In case you want to shed a tear for beauty and sense, this is your holiday destination. Not to mention the Neustadt or the commieblocks they erected on where medieval houses just survived the horrors of war... (man hat auch das Gefühl, dass da mehr Schwarze herumlaufen als in Kapstadt)


Totally disagree. Yes - much bad happened in GDR-times and also today, but still one of the finest cities with over 200.000 in Germany by far if you like historic cities. - And the foreigners (what is bad about that?) are there because Halle has an renowned university, which has again become more and more important in recent years. The percentage of foreign inhabitants is far smaller than in every west-German city (even very small West German cities)

By the way - I also prefer only Halle and not Halle/Saale, because the other Halle is a tiny village in comparision. Frankfurt/Main is also mostly only called Frankfurt.

Halle is maybe the city in Germany which is most better than its reputation.


----------



## Xorcist

lovely district of Marzahn-Hellersdorf/East Berlin : 







copyright by fotos-aus-der-luft.de


----------



## Odoaker

Coihaique said:


> Totally disagree. Yes - much bad happened in GDR-times and also today, but still one of the finest cities with over 200.000 in Germany by far if you like historic cities. - And the foreigners (what is bad about that?) are there because Halle has an renowned university, which has again become more and more important in recent years. The percentage of foreign inhabitants is far smaller than in every west-German city (even very small West German cities)
> 
> By the way - I also prefer only Halle and not Halle/Saale, because the other Halle is a tiny village in comparision. Frankfurt/Main is also mostly only called Frankfurt.
> 
> Halle is maybe the city in Germany which is most better than its reputation.


No.


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Moritzburg










http://www.schloesserland-sachsen.d...ld/fotogalerie/Schloesser/MOR_Luftbild_01.jpg


----------



## erbse

Thanks for the images pals, keep going!



Odoaker said:


> No.


Your ability to discuss is outstanding, as always :|


Anyway, better use some other thread for this purpose.


----------



## Odoaker

Only those diScuss, who could be wrong.

Schloss Berleburg










http://www.opencaching.de/images/uploads/148A7B4A-7F1D-11DF-ACD8-00163E490934.jpg









http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4126/4957218773_4e99852907_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Burg Niederalfingen(1050-1577)










http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1351/1426963430_122f2a5349_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Winningen









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2199/2502769805_c0a14a5f45_b.jpg









http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4120/4745527870_9850deb0ee_b.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2081/2888823524_0aee39341a_b.jpg


----------



## thun

Lusen peak:









View from the Lusen (1373m) in the Bavarian Forest at the Czech border across Lower and Upper Bavaria towards the Alps:








both images by Bayerwald Berge on Flickr.


----------



## thun

The Bavarian Forest is famous for being amongst Germanys snowiest regions. View from Lusen in winter:

















both images by Bayerwald Berge on Flickr.


----------



## thun

And finally, you can visit the nearby tree top pathway (the largest of its kind in the world) at the Lusen visitor centre of the national park Bavarian Forest, which is the oldest one in Germany.

















both images by Bayerwald Berge on Flickr.


----------



## Odoaker

Marburg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4054/4676849830_31c37c02aa_b.jpg


----------



## doower

nice foto


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Marienburg










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped.../1017px-Castle_Marienburg_in_Lower_Saxony.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Burg Rötteln










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3268/2911638456_4010c3e64f_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3451/3947527483_23f88c0c8f_b.jpg










http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1253/1429332330_0326fac5ef_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Festung Hohentwiel, destroyed in 1801 by the French, just after the troops surrendered without a battle.










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3040/2790472748_d721cca8d1_o.jpg










http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1343/1432670753_6fa9876208_b.jpg










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...l-luftbild.jpg/1024px-Hohentwiel-luftbild.jpg


----------



## mark1100

Odoaker said:


> That city is one hell of a nightmare. Imagine an outstandingly preserved pre-WWII city, that then got totally ruined first by commies and then again by democrats. In case you want to shed a tear for beauty and sense, this is your holiday destination. Not to mention the Neustadt or the commieblocks they erected on where medieval houses just survived the horrors of war... (man hat auch das Gefühl, dass da mehr Schwarze herumlaufen als in Kapstadt)


Thats totally wrong. The good thing about halle is that the commie blocks are limited to neustadt and not squeezed into the old town as in pretty much all other larger east german cities, halle has endless gründerzeit streets, its just great. :cheers:


----------



## Odoaker

Just take, for example, the Galeria Kaufhof and Commerzbank building at the market place. Even if we already ignore the ridiculously inhomogenous ground, these buildings alone totally screw the whole scenery. And there is so much more. Take the Neue Residenz, a lovely building they are currently restoring. Just infront of it you have the cheapest imaginable commieblocks. At least, they are trying to be likewise accurate with the Neue Residenz. But walk further, and look at what they´ve done to the Moritzburg. They´ve just erected one butt ugly modernist crap right from the historic remainings. Of course, they erected commieblocks right in sight from there, too. And the graffiti then... they even spent money on a wall to honor those street-"artists"...

Moritzburg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2435/3706350928_01d221fac0_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3657/3575885864_78136b1287_b.jpg


Neue Residenz (left) next to Commieblocks (today, it looks different. But not because they erased the commietrash, but restored it and added some balconies...)










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3552/3787775850_510f96df4e_z.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Osterburg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3069/2478436216_f594638439_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Burg Reichenstein










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3115/2601380353_a055163d48_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2458/3636439525_5f0affd47b_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Burg Rheingrafenstein (destroyed by the French)










http://cdn.geolocation.ws/geolocation_media/panoramio/01866/p-018664352.jpg










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...sner.jpg/1024px-Rheingrafenstein_Meissner.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Niederburg Manderscheid (destroyed by the French)










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4077/4935155311_96c04570de_b.jpg










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...erscheid.jpg/925px-NiederburgManderscheid.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Grevenburg, destroyed by French










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4084/5197179073_2530053bb6_b.jpg

The castle´s appearance before it was blown up in 1734










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f9/Hofmann,_Johann_-_Grevenburg_and_Trarbach.jpeg











http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/de/a/a0/Grevenburg_zeichnung.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Burg Rheinfels, blown up by French in 1797










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5108/5876905336_22ff66215b_b.jpg












http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...heinfels1607.jpg/1024px-BurgRheinfels1607.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Heidelberger Schloss, destroyed by French in 1693










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3128/3987711301_af0f2f213f_b.jpg










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...eidelberger_Schloss_von_Jacques_Fouquiere.jpg


----------



## Laurence2011

damn, the french really didn't like German castles....


----------



## Odoaker

if only they would have had a shrink to cure their inferiority complex back then...

Schloss Paretz










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5054/5477979873_05bcb7497d_b.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber

Wonderful thread, I always check out the updates.


----------



## Chadoh25

Odoaker said:


> if only they would have had a shrink to cure their inferiority complex back then...



LOL I don't think it would have helped! :lol:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Burghausen Castle (longest castle complex in Europe):


by Mark Frye, on Flickr

Guess who destroyed parts of it!


----------



## Odoaker

Burgruine Schwalbennest










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6154/6133104373_778996c9bc_b.jpg


----------



## mark1100

french are the mongols of south western germany


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Bad Wimpfen:


DSC09381 von Bernulf auf Flickr




Bad Wimpfen 1 von miraculix1951 auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Pforzheim:


Pforzheim von Eigenmatrix auf Flickr

The "old town" of Pforzheim was burned down by the Catholic League at the end of Thirty Years' War. It was also destroyed by the French in the Nine Years' War and finally totally rubbished in WWII.

"The largest raid, and one of the most devastating area bombardments of World War II, was carried out by the Royal Air Force (RAF) on the evening of 23 February 1945. About one quarter of the town's population, over 17,000 people, were killed in the air raid, and about 83% of the town's buildings were destroyed." Wikipedia

The Pforzheim of today is not really beautiful.


----------



## Odoaker

The British Airforce completely destroyed Magdeburg, too. It was in the last days of WWII, when 90% of the old-town and 15 churches were bombed for no reason but madness. Magdeburg was well known for Germany´s most beautiful Baroque streets.










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3203/3071602864_2dde5090ed_b.jpg

1720










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/63/Stadtansicht_vor_1720_019.jpg











http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped..._Weg.JPG/382px-Nathusius,_MG,_Breiter_Weg.JPG









http://static2.akpool.de/images/cards/11/119351.jpg


----------



## cinxxx

München



















photos by me


----------



## kigafdtys

some nice pics - we all know that Germany is a magnificant country. * http://minu.me/5nny*


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Favorite










http://www.kto-to.de/bilder/favorite-rastatt-1347.jpg


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Überlingen*


2006-04-29 05-01 Bodensee 275 Überlingen, Münster St Nikolaus von Allie_Caulfield auf Flickr


2006-04-29 05-01 Bodensee 288 Überlingen von Allie_Caulfield auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Meersburg *


2006-04-29 05-01 Bodensee 049 Meersburg von Allie_Caulfield auf Flickr


2006-04-29 05-01 Bodensee 024 Meersburg von Allie_Caulfield auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Nabburg*


after sunset von the-father auf Flickr


Nabburg von pitsimeister auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Lauingen*


2004_0425_114222 von zoesch auf Flickr



Lauingen von multiflora auf Flickr


Lauingen Altstadt von Schabulke auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*K**loster Steingaden* (12th century)


Steingaden von Martin M. Miles auf Flickr

*During the 1740s the nave of the church was redecorated in the Rococo style*

The Rococo Nave von nawapa auf Flickr


Steingaden von Martin M. Miles auf Flickr


----------



## Fab87

We should start calling it Schlossland instead of Deutschland!  What's the name of the beautiful castle on a hill close to hildesheim? I visited it but i can't remember the name.

edit: i found it, schloss marienburg. Zauberhaft!


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Kloster Amelungsborn* (12th century)


St. Marien Kirche ... von bayernernst auf Flickr


Kloster Amelungsborn  von [email protected] auf Flickr


Zisterzienserkloster Amelungsborn - Amelungsborn - Weserbergland - Germany - Deutschland von Ela2007 auf Flickr


----------



## Odoaker

Glücksburg










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5206/5319532783_e06d56b72b_b.jpg


----------



## Avalanix

Fantastic shots!









Oybin by flickr user pinguin1961









Inside the Bergkirche by flickr user echumachenco


----------



## Odoaker

Vintagermany

Schloss Neustrelitz - damaged in the last days of WWII, destroyed by commiescum.










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...1024px-Schloss_Neustrelitz_Postkarte_1912.jpg











http://www.residenzschloss-verein.de/bigimages/schloss.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

View from Amöneburg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3317/3518842653_c9a9ccae21_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Burg Gleichen










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4147/4997815849_cb9ccc89a7_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Wachsenburg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6110/6388823913_1460b7ea7b_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Kesselburg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4058/4674410116_9b65096665_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Burg Ehrenfels - frenchized in 1689










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/138/373721772_9f64782ca0_b.jpg


----------



## Chadoh25

Great updates!


----------



## Avalanix

The Röthbachfall in Bayern/Bavaria the tallest wtaerfall in germany with a total height of 470m. 










Taken from this site where you can find an HD panorama:http://www.360cities.net/image/roethbachfall-koenigsee-obersee-alps-bavaria


----------



## Odoaker

Burg Trendelburg










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/5371668.jpg


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Hersbruck*


Hersbruck von Olaf_S auf Flickr


Hersbruck von Olaf_S auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Hersbruck*


Schloss Hersbruck von Matthias Süß auf Flickr


Hersbruck von Olaf_S auf Flickr


----------



## Odoaker

Diez










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6007/5912101188_a92f4ed5d9_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2484/3582220031_27b77740bf_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Plau am See










http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1217/1168750655_4bf56fe1fc_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Plön










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5027/5829390208_7d4cbbb435_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3020/2937552082_9bfaac3e68_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Spangenberg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3488/3901992622_0a7f5c8a37_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2522/3901213225_1c90d84b66_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2657/3901211359_8ab6c5b4db_o.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Mainzer Dom










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3516/3181988034_090a3d8160_b.jpg


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Beautiful photos!!! :applause:


----------



## Odoaker

Wormser Dom










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4071/5167052203_a733a6d9bc_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Zwingenberg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6157/6148243080_dc15922104_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Neues Schloss Tettnang










http://www.schule-bw.de/unterricht/...al/neuzeit/schlossfassaden/album/tettnang.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Burg Mildenstein










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2467/3774797088_52d964a686_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Brake










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2633/3951175832_18c4b4ce87_o.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4070/4716898347_a6e5786556_b.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4035/4711907701_2be9cd9028_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Schloß Bückeburg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4100/4738341230_680f49f0d9_b.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4136/4738341234_47cbc4764e_b.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4140/4738623685_9494a1bffb_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Miltenberg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2500/3972092915_37f6c62cc4_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Idstein, Hexenturm










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2642/4166070808_086ace621e_b.jpg


----------



## itamshredding

Super great views. Germany really such a nice place. I hope I can visit this country soon.


----------



## Linguine

nice update....:cheers:


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Obertorturm, Bad Camberg








http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1234/668729605_670adc3e46_z.jpg

Brückenturm, Limburg








http://www.mittelhessen.de/_em_daten/_evolver/2011/04/07/110407_1812_56_19157468.jpg

Katzenturm, Limburg








http://gazta.info/nuke/objects/coun...io063s31/image/450px-Limburg_-_Katzenturm.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Burg Gerswalde










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2393/2473147072_6e3652f042_b.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Ringlenatter








http://www.ovb-online.de/bilder/2009/08/23/451965/898061842-ringelnatter.9.jpg

Kreuzotter








http://www.naturpark-fichtelgebirge.org/typo3temp/pics/6919afcb90.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Burg Gemen










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2534/4159091006_23b5fc3ef4_o.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

keltischer ringwall








http://res000.gps-tour.info/redx/to...Innerer_keltischer_Ringwall_Altkoenig_2_2.jpg

View from Altkönig








http://www.halbtot.de/biken_im_schnee/img_0453_l.jpg

To the Altkönig








http://www.thehighrisepages.de/bergtouren/bilder2/feldbrg9.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Werra river in autumn










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4035/4360413559_9d3156c604_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Werrabrücke










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...uzburg1.JPG/1024px-Werrabrücke_Creuzburg1.JPG


----------



## Odoaker

Church in Murrhardt










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2481/3967486875_0f089b2897_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

The wooden bridge of Bad Saecklingen from 1799, the longest in Europa. It is located right on the boarder to Switzerland.










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3409/3599437194_571c8228c9_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3587/3598491677_22cfe0b7df_b.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4098/4865198489_4ee8d115d0_b.jpg


----------



## The Void

very stunning gallery!


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Mansfeld










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5168/5329633485_6a8e2afb1a_b.jpg


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Some really nice photos of Aachen:


013_20110410_D-Aachen von kisterl auf Flickr



One of the most beautiful and historical important churches of the world, the Imperial Cathedral:


034_20110410_D-Aachen von kisterl auf Flickr




039_20110410_D-Aachen von kisterl auf Flickr


----------



## piwgfsya

Vineyards in Baden-Württemberg, Hesse and Rhineland-Palatinate
*http://url.ie/dzfv*


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Allner










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped.../Schloss_Allner.jpg/1024px-Schloss_Allner.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Eisfeld










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...isfeld-Schloss.jpg/1024px-Eisfeld-Schloss.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Moyland










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped..._1.jpg/1024px-Schloss_Moyland_Panorama,_1.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Klink










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/219/491688874_9bed42aaa2_b.jpg










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/199/491689312_a3f55c0a35_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Burg Katzenstein











http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5040/5907616521_a56e16e8de_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2636/5841504119_e578a402a6_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Herten










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3228/2742249900_85cc40da46_b.jpg


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Berlin-Tegel marina*

Tegel is a locality in the Berlin borough of Reinickendorf at the shore of the Lake Tegel.

Tegel marina by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*View on gritty Berlin from the Generator Hostel*

Seen toward the north from the Storkower Strasse 160.

View on gritty Berlin from the Generator Hostel by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Berlin-Spandau*

Spandau is one of the twelve boroughs of Berlin and is situated at the confluence of the Havel and Spree rivers.

Lamppost and timber framing by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## Odoaker

Schloß Rauischholzhausen










http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1071/1157156199_7d319ce51a_b.jpg


----------



## natarajan1986

^^

Would like to see a city of this kin in india


----------



## Jobaneu

Double posting, I'm really half blind.


----------



## Jobaneu

natarajan1986 said:


> ^^
> 
> Would like to see a city of this kin in india


Build one.

The Chinese do so.

The Japanese have copied Neuschwanstein Castle and the old town hall of Hanau (18th century, they wanted to buy it and transfer to Japan, but Hanau didn't want to sell it).

Or visit Germany.

Twenty years from now - 50 million Indian tourists and 100 million Chinese per annum - and we Germans can begin to search a new country for us.

But we will be rich, very rich


----------



## Avalanix

An interesting yet beautiful phenomenom can be seen in my old hometown Schopfheim:
A sea emerges from the ground through melting and rain water (which leads to a higher groundwater level) for only a few days per year.









http://ais.badische-zeitung.de/piece/03/42/fd/fc/54722044-p-590_450.jpg









http://ais.badische-zeitung.de/piece/02/67/32/26/40317478.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Jobaneu!also wirklich, wenn du schon postest, dann bitte doch auch ein paar bilder  ich hoffe deine genesung schreitet voran 

Schloss Herneck










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2693/4213233288_2d122c8747_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3594/3766338771_80f302cbed_b.jpg


----------



## mlaud

GeneratorNL said:


> *View on gritty Berlin from the Generator Hostel*
> 
> Seen toward the north from the Storkower Strasse 160.
> 
> View on gritty Berlin from the Generator Hostel by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


^^Well, not the best area, but not as gritty as the photographer attempts to make it look. 

The round building in the background is the Velodrom btw. Initially built for the 2000 olympics bid (that Berlin was lucky enough not to win).

PS: Gute Genesung Jobaneu!









http://www.berlin-sportmetropole.de...html?bsmTsFE=a84d5880a2067cca086bbdc6be4d9225


----------



## Avalanix

And what belongs to Schopfheim ? Right! 
the Blackforest:









http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4091/5037391796_65c5b5f4bd_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

and I thought the black forest was supposed to be located in Africa :troll:


----------



## Avalanix

Lörrach home of the best chocolate in the world : Milka!









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7035/6648398249_c9f7323953_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Burg Scharfenstein










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3247/3144750907_cc5cb1bc46_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

The Carolingian monestary gate of Lorsch from 800.










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4134/4738962054_b62d160c99_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Holstentor










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2778/4489267453_6428736188_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Ochsenfurt










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2268/1534267550_19e88d046b_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Reinhardsbrunn










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...dsbrunn.JPG/1024px-Schloss_Reinhardsbrunn.JPG










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5004/5356957056_3180537928_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Lichtenstein










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3580/3446799677_e6ce50a44a_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2547/4381258631_89fea1651b_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3089/3923290497_07a4a042f1_o.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7034/6549021421_718d80309b_b.jpg


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

I like FFM!


Vollmond über Frankfurt von AK_74 auf Flickr


----------



## Odoaker

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4087/5092948603_24401072c0_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1378/1434050361_36ef1d4fb9_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2214/2360740872_4b119f45b0_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2669/3903297765_3a857ed88e_o.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4046/4697631142_3384e6536b_b.jpg


----------



## erbse

Some really geil ones Odo, but please always add the locations of the images shown, danke


----------



## Odoaker

ty

Schloss Friedelhausen










http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-UMo7RQ-qB...AGfY/ymyYmvLB27E/s1600/friedelhausen+1200.jpg


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Burg Hohenzollern:


DSC_2870 von Acrobeles auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Tübingen:


Tübingen von Giofilo auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Biberach an der Riß:


Biberach an der Riss /The church .. von Mercy^ auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Ulm:


2011 Ulm's Light Serenade (die Lichter-Serenade) von joeleyva auf Flickr



Ulm Minster:


Ulm Munster von Richard and Sarah Neill auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Reconstructed houses of Haithabu (Hedeby), which was the largest Nordic city during the Viking Age (probably founded around 770):


150 Haithabu WHH 24-10-2011 von Kai-Erik auf Flickr

The town was sacked in 1050 by King Harald Hardrada of Norway during a conflict with King Sweyn II of Denmark. It was destroyed again in 1066 by Slavs. The inhabitants then abandoned Hedeby and moved across the Schlei inlet to the town of Schleswig.


----------



## Isek

Odoaker said:


> Holstentor
> http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2778/4489267453_6428736188_b.jpg


That two towers are really tending to lean at each other. Nice phenomena due to the soft subsoil conditions.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Landscapes of Nordfriesland:


Rainbow von Manuel Eumann auf Flickr




Leuchtturm Westerheversand von TrickyMartin2006 auf Flickr


----------



## Odoaker

Waldsee Rathaus (1426)










http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1086/1407785113_424c0e958d_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Marburger Rathaus










http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1392/1265159727_917e4f6fdb_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Burgscheidungen 










http://saale-unstrut-tourismus.de/datenbank/image/Barock/SchlossBurgscheidungen.JPG


----------



## Odoaker

Ödenturm










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6091/6214342488_af8d844d5a_b.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Wolsfturm Montabaur








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...m_Montabaur.JPG/450px-Wolsfturm_Montabaur.JPG

Schloss Montabaur








http://www.reisefuehrer-deutschland.de/bilder-tipps/rheinland-pfalz/schloss-montabaur.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

so hairy


----------



## Odoaker

Landsburg Lechenich











http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...ich_04.jpg/1024px-Landesburg_Lechenich_04.jpg


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

:drool: awesome pictures @ dreis


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Wow! I really love your photos! @Mr. Morgan


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin before WWII. and after*

To demonstrate the impact of WW. II on German cities, here two films, showing Berlin before the war and in May 1945, two weeks after capitulation.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywiHc6PCfWg&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wP_PRwiRkmw


----------



## JLAG

Great pictures dreis and welcome back jobaneu.


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Seehof










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5229/5778084378_70419f348f_b.jpg


----------



## Tiaren

Aachen looks like a city in Belgium/Netherlands.
And that oak looks like something out of some fantasy movie! :O
Great pics, guys!


----------



## Xorcist

Leipzig "Völkerschlachtdenkmal"









picture by Riesz


----------



## Odoaker

^^^










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6031/6273752324_c1f51793fb_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Burg Argendorf. It still exists, but for reasons I cannot explain, there are no propper pics of it available online.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...pg/1024px-Burg_Argendorf_Sammlung_Duncker.jpg


----------



## erbse

Perhaps because you looked for "Burg Argendorf", while it's mainly called *Ariendorf* today? 









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Burg_Ariendorf.jpg









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Burg_Ariendorf_2.jpg


----------



## erbse

By the same architect, Ernst Friedrich Zwirner: *Herdringen Castle*









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Schloss_Herdringen_20080510.JPG









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Schloss_Herdringen_(2).JPG









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:HerdringenSchlossDSCI0043.JPG


----------



## Odoaker

thank you, but I was looking for a picture that resembles the Duncker painting Partly because I hate the plastic window frames


----------



## erbse

Zwirner planned some other objects, that are pretty famous:

Mäuseturm (mouse tower) Bingen:








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Binger_Mäuseturm_cropped.jpg









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/F...m_Bingen-am-Rhein_Rhineland-Pfalz_Germany.jpg

Painting by Astudin, around 1920








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Astudin_Mäuseturm.jpg


----------



## erbse

Another Zwirner building: *Arenfels Castle*

Because of its 365 windows, 52 doors and twelve towers, it's nicknamed "Castle Of The Year" :smug:









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Schloss_Arenfels_Südansicht_2.jpg









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Schloss_Arenfels_Südwestansicht_1.jpg









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Schloss_Arenfels_S.jpg


----------



## erbse

Magnificent *Moyland Castle*, remodeled by Zwirner in neogothic fashion:









http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Schloss_Moyland_Panorama,_1.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

A Wohnhaus by Zwirner, Haus Wittgenstein










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...0px-Bornheim_Denkmal-34_Haus-Wittgenstein.jpg


----------



## erbse

Ernst Friedrich Zwirner, the architect who finished the Cologne Cathedral in neogothic times, also planned this wonderful gem in Remagen, Rhineland-Palatinate:

*Apollinariskirche*









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Apollinariskirche_abends.jpg









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Remagen_Apollinaris_v_O1.jpg









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Apollinariskirche_Remagen_08-2005.jpg


----------



## erbse

The crypta of the Apollinariskirche:









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/F..._Remagen_-_Krypta_(2008-07-21).JPG?uselang=de

Jesus fooking Christ








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Apollinariskirche_-_Christusbild_über_dem_Altar_(2007).JPG

Remagen and the Rhine around 1900:








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Remagen_1900.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Meersburg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6181/6060898219_da9058a988_b.jpg


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Trier:


056_20110413_D-Trier von kisterl auf Flickr


----------



## Odoaker

Berliner Dom










http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/57/dsc00963nh.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Residenz Ellingen










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6039/6310416286_7485a3ece6_b.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4101/4757870435_a107c32498_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2714/4463537188_09dd2489f2_b.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4102/4758512336_b10dc3b197_b.jpg


----------



## sfera 20

Tolle Fotos! Hier zwei Bilder der Kaiserstadt zu Aachen  / Here two photos of Aachen the most western city of Germany next to the border of Belgium and the Netherlands! 


















von panoramio

Bild 2 zeigt links oben den Aachener Dom und das gotische Rathaus ( the second picture shows the gotic cathedral and city hall)


----------



## Avalanix

A brandnew 400 MW windfarm is being erected in the german north sea:










http://www.bard-offshore.de/uploads/pics/Offshore_Wea02.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

the people imagined this should be shot.


----------



## Odoaker

Burg Leuchtenburg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3173/3310620279_0073c917d2_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3333/3310667703_b364c307cf_b.jpg


----------



## Bogdy

nice photos Odoaker


----------



## Marco Pagel

as if SHE made 'em ...
you better go to flickr and say that to the original photographer!
But ... oh, wait... there is no way to find out who it was because of the deep link to the photo ...


(sorry, could not resist)


----------



## Chadoh25

Great photos!


----------



## Tiaren

Marco Pagel said:


> as if SHE made 'em ...
> you better go to flickr and say that to the original photographer!
> But ... oh, wait... there is no way to find out who it was because of the deep link to the photo ...
> 
> 
> (sorry, could not resist)


Noooo, it's you again! 
Warum musst du so deutsch sein? hno:

@ Odoaker, better grab the BBCode of flickr pictures under "Share" right above the picture.

*Bamberg*


One Evening in the Biergarten by Werner Kunz, on Flickr


----------



## Marco Pagel

Och komm schon.
Der Schutz der Werke hat nichts mit "deutsch sein" zu tun.
Frag' mal bei Herrn Schmitz, der hat da gerade eine 1A Erfahrung


----------



## Odoaker

All pictures presented here by me are of course also taken by me.


----------



## Marco Pagel

Yeah. And I guess the word you just missed is "away".


----------



## Odoaker

It were even two. The other one was "Go".


----------



## Avalanix

> the people imagined this should be shot.


of course they did and it should be posted here as well since it's boring to see the 1000st castle from each and every angle. Also Germany is on the leading edge when it comes to renewable energy. That should not be forgotten.


----------



## Reiziger

From the Völkerschlachtdenkmal in Leipzig, with the Südfriedhof in the middle.









Photo taken by me


----------



## Odoaker

Avalanix said:


> of course they did and it should be posted here as well since it's boring to see the 1000st castle from each angle.


Since every castle looks different but beautiful, those windfarms indeed spoil the landscape and look alle the same.


----------



## Marco Pagel

Avalanix said:


> of course they did and it should be posted here as well since it's boring to see the 1000st castle from each and every angle. Also Germany is on the leading edge when it comes to renewable energy. That should not be forgotten.


Damn right.
But nevertheless it's still nice "to see the 1000st castle from each and every angle".


----------



## Odoaker

Avalanix said:


> .... Also Germany is on the leading edge when it comes to renewable energy. That should not be forgotten.


That ain´t true. Germans pay indeed a way more for energy than their neighbours, but when it comes to technology, nothing can beat Chinese labourforce. It´s like you were saying, Germany is leading in paying for crap, spoiling its landscape and indoctrinating its people for no puropse at all.

omg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4150/4963550364_ab30a50e5d_b.jpg


----------



## Avalanix

> Since every castle looks different but beautiful, those windfarms indeed spoil the landscape and look alle the same.


First of it means "all the same" second Germany isn't just made of castles so this photo has it's darn right to be here ! 
And this is a photo thread not a discussion thread by the way.


----------



## Avalanix

Can somebody clean this up here ?


----------



## Marco Pagel

Eimer, Schwamm ... die Bilderausleiher fangen an.

Kinners, beruhigt Euch doch.
Windkraft ist wichtig und es ist unter diesem Aspekt wurscht, ob D da nun führend ist oder nicht.

Und das eine oder andere Windrad kann auch ein nettes Foto abgeben. 
In Summe aber ist das nicht wirklich eine optische Aufwertung der Landschaft.


----------



## Odoaker

Avalanix said:


> First of it means "all the same" second Germany isn't just made of castles so this photo has it's darn right to be here !
> And this is a photo thread not a discussion thread by the way.




No, there is a hell lot of crap in Germany, but I don´t wanna waste our visitors time with trash but want indeed show them that democrats and socialists couldn´t destroy all of the charme that Germany once was a synonym for. (uns bleibt nichts anderes übrig, als diese Diskussion bis zum Beginn einer neuen Seite weiterzuführen)


----------



## Marco Pagel

Odoaker said:


> show them that democrats and socialists couldn´t destroy all of the charme that Germany once was a synonym for.


Oh, I am convinced that they CAN and they WILL. They never cared for what we like or want.


----------



## Odoaker

Bochum central station. It has a kind of heritage-status, so it must be preserved.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/zug55/3939410845/


----------



## Kampflamm

Königsberg University:


----------



## Odoaker

Very nice!

Just as the Cologne Central Station, a heritage monument, which is why it has to be preserved like a 1000 years old cathedral and can not be replaced.










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped..._Front.jpg/1024px-Köln_Hauptbahnhof_Front.jpg


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Kiefersfelden* (Rosenheim district), Skyline ^^


Germany 3 054 von haley.ward auf Flickr

*Kiefersfelden *(Rosenheim district), Otto Chapel 


Kapelle zur Erinnerung an Prinz Otto von Bayern in Kiefersfelden von retep_1 auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

A hidden treasure in southern Bavaria:*

Neubeuern *(Rosenheim district)


Schloss Neubeuern von digital cat  auf Flickr


Neubeuern von digital cat  auf Flickr


Neubeuern_045 von frank foehlinger auf Flickr


Neubeuern_026 von frank foehlinger auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Neubeuern *(Rosenheim district)


Neubeuern von Nicky McGregor auf Flickr


Neubeuern von racevpr auf Flickr


Das Tor nach Bayern von digital cat  auf Flickr


Ortskern Neubeuern von Mara ~earth light~ free potential auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

Alpirsbach , Abbey Alpirsbach (founded 1095) - Baden-Württemberg


Abadía de Alpirsbach von guillenperez auf Flickr


Kloster Alpirsbach, Kinzigtal, Schwarzwald von destinatio auf Flickr


11_1308 von jimcnb auf Flickr


Kloster Alpirsbach, Schwarzwald, Turm der alten Kirche von destinatio auf Flickr


----------



## Odoaker

Reichsburg Trifels (we already had this a couple of weeks ago, although it is growing on me, so...)










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/2065972.jpg









http://staufer.gdke.webseiten.cc/fileadmin/bilder/panorama_bilder/trifels.jpg


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Doesn't look better to me than a wind farm:


atomkraftwerk von darumgehtesdochgarnicht auf Flickr


----------



## Odoaker

To me neither, the advantage is though, that you need less of them. This reminds of one popular mistake in the news. Almost everytime they lie to you about global warming, they showing those nuclear power plant cooling towers, suggesting they were emitting CO2. Just for the record, it´s steam only that comes out there.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Oh ok, it's just steam...than it is beautiful!


----------



## Kampflamm

Nobody says it's beautiful but one nuclear power plant can probably replace dozens of wind farms.


----------



## Marco Pagel

Many people pay for sitting naked in the steam ... ;-)


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

True...but one nuclear power plant can also destroy our whole country!
No more castles, no more landscapes, at least no one can take a look at them, without getting contaminated .


----------



## Odoaker

Not really, even if it would get smashed by a tsunami (never say never!), it couldnt get any worse than in Fukushima, were today already everything is alright again.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

I don't think that everything is alright again! But we shouldn't discuss this in this thread!


----------



## Marco Pagel

It will take a little more time than just a couple of days until everything is allright again in Fukushima. Or Tchernobyl....

But hey ... I see your point. 
Your photos (still can't resist), everything allright in Fukushima, the earth beeing a disc...


----------



## Odoaker

The örth a disc? Come on, I mean, you can´t be taken seriously anymore, sorry.


----------



## Marco Pagel

Indeed. I'm Casper Rütentüüt.


----------



## Odoaker

Back to my photos. Burg Normannstein










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...tein_Treffurt_Suedansicht_werra_2008_zoom.jpg


----------



## Tiaren

Marco Pagel now trying too hard to not act german!


----------



## Marco Pagel

I don't have to _act_ german.


----------



## Avalanix

Bremen Schnoor by Paval hadzinski (flickr)


----------



## Avalanix

Bremen St. Petri Dom by flickr user paval hadzinski:


----------



## Avalanix

Villingen by flickr user icatus


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Güldengossa










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...üldengossa.jpg/1024px-Schloss_Güldengossa.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Schönfeld











http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4091/4988531933_6e229f163c_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Hohnstein










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3146/5765996232_287fa29a6a_b.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6087/6088362471_bce778f6fe_b.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6015/5966922272_1020401eeb_b.jpg


----------



## Kampflamm

Didn't even know these pics of mine were still around...

Cologne Central Station:


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Weesenstein










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2711/5836373325_7b6e45f3a3_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3142/5836999342_4d8ce33699_b.jpg


----------



## Tiaren

Sooo purty!!


----------



## dreis

Funny how people are brainwashed into thinking nuclear power is the worst thing in the world.. Coal burning plants have killed many more people than any nuclear accident with all the pollution and cancers they produce yet we don't see any fight to shut down coal plants. 
You'd need THOUSANDS of wind turbines operating at max(which is never) to match ONE nuclear power plant.
Nothing is perfect in this world so don't be brainwashed and have scare tactics wash away the brain cells you have. Most importantly, don't let your emotions wash away rational thought. Now back to our regularly scheduled program..
Schloss Neuschwanstein Neuschwanstein Wiki Photo by me, my Flickr page.


----------



## JValjean

Yes and the storage of radioactive waste at Asse is "quite" sure indeed!

And Gorleben will be fine for the next 50.000 years ... hallelujah!


----------



## Avalanix

> Funny how people are brainwashed into thinking nuclear power is the worst thing in the world.. Coal burning plants have killed many more people than any nuclear accident with all the pollution and cancers they produce yet we don't see any fight to shut down coal plants.
> You'd need THOUSANDS of wind turbines operating at max(which is never) to match ONE nuclear power plant.
> Nothing is perfect in this world so don't be brainwashed and have scare tactics wash away the brain cells you have. Most importantly, don't let your emotions wash away rational thought. Now back to our regularly scheduled program..


Wow if you don't have any clue about what you are talking about you should just shut the fu** up! For whom are you working for ? RWE or Eon? We should not forget about how uranium ore is being mined in Africa for instance and about the condition in those mines where nobody is giving a damn about contamination protection (there's no real protection possible..). And about those roundabout 100000 people which we're heavily contaminated in chernobyl the following generation who will suffer and about Fukushima. So that would make easily 1 million people which are heavily suffering due to idiotic nuclear plants. No coal mines today are that life threatening that's for sure. Not to mention that such an event would have a huge impact on the environment and economy.
Sorry but I simply could not hold my self back so much crap is being talked here.
And by the way you just need roughly 200 wind turbines to match a nuclear plant. And don't forget ! wind turbines are getting more effcient with every year.

Beautiful Stralsund ! (flickr Andrea Meyer)









http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4038/4160497687_551dff907c_b.jpg


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

Burg Grünwald near Munich


München-Grünwald Türme der Burg von Wolfsraum auf Flickr


----------



## 1772

dreis said:


> Funny how people are brainwashed into thinking nuclear power is the worst thing in the world.. Coal burning plants have killed many more people than any nuclear accident with all the pollution and cancers they produce yet we don't see any fight to shut down coal plants.
> You'd need THOUSANDS of wind turbines operating at max(which is never) to match ONE nuclear power plant.
> Nothing is perfect in this world so don't be brainwashed and have scare tactics wash away the brain cells you have. Most importantly, don't let your emotions wash away rational thought. Now back to our regularly scheduled program..
> Schloss Neuschwanstein Neuschwanstein Wiki Photo by me, my Flickr page.


A voice of reason and a wonderful picture. 

I applaude you, sir!


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Langenburg










http://desktopart.org/var/albums/Architecture/Langenburg.jpg










http://www.holidaycheck.de/data/urlaubsbilder/images/41/1155851638.jpg


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

1772 said:


> A voice of reason...


LOL! Nuclear energy is far from reason!


----------



## MIG2010

Nice pictures,We all know, that Germany has extraordinary lands.
I love the first photo.
Greetings from Cusco.


----------



## Odoaker

Fictional and exaggerated reports are far from reason, as is the deindustrialization of Germany as a result of it.


----------



## erbse

*No political/economical discussions and the likes in here, thanks.*


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Neuenstein










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6191/6022394365_e859085e7c_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Waldleiningen










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2475/3758936257_9ab1d15dfa_o.jpg


----------



## dreis

erbse said:


> *No political/economical discussions and the likes in here, thanks.*


I agree, too many people getting emotional about these issues. Let's just keep to the facts and beautiful pictures of Germany. Thanks:hi:
Unbelievable Rothenberg ob der Tauber in Barvaria.Wiki page. Picture taken by me. My Flickr


----------



## Xorcist

"Hirschsprung" ("Deer Jump") : A Knight of Falkenstein Castle went to deer hunt at "Hell Valley" (Black Forest). After some time he spotted a magnificent stag and took up the chase. But the deer made ​​it difficult for him because it was fast and nimble, yet the hunter didn´t give up.
Driven by fear of death the deer jumped with a huge set over the canyon and thus escaped his pursuers.








Quelle: © M. Lüth


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Ballenstedt










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/8152171.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Rauenberg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2587/4000867768_c19a913f6d_b.jpg


----------



## Linguine

Xorcist said:


> "Hirschsprung" ("Deer Jump") : A Knight of Falkenstein Castle went to deer hunt at "Hell Valley" (Black Forest). After some time he spotted a magnificent stag and took up the chase. But the deer made ​​it difficult for him because it was fast and nimble, yet the hunter didn´t give up.
> Driven by fear of death the deer jumped with a huge set over the canyon and thus escaped his pursuers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle: © M. Lüth


Wow!!...lovely shot.:cheers2:


----------



## Odoaker

Voehlinschloss










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...sen.jpg/1280px-Voehlinschloss_Illertissen.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Sulz Castle









http://www.sulz.de/cms/upload/bilder/tourismus/freizeit/KMZ.jpg


----------



## machitza

Totally agree. I've been to Rome, London, Paris but nothing compares to Germany. Three years i've spent my hollydays there and i want more


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Bavarian Angelshark said:


> Bonn, Germany (+ Cologne Skyline)
> 
> 
> Rodderberg von mjohn2101 auf Flickr
> 
> 
> Rodderberg von mjohn2101 auf Flickr


:cheer: :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## Skrapebook

machitza said:


> Totally agree. I've been to Rome, London, Paris but nothing compares to Germany. Three years i've spent my hollydays there and i want more


So true!
Germany is completely crammed (like no other country or place) with so many
wonders of architecture and nature that it´s hard to take in just how much
there actually is to see and experience...
Wunderschön!


----------



## Jobaneu

*Weimar (Thüringen): Schloss Belvedere*

The summer residence of the dukes of Saxe-Weimar (yes, Weimar is sexy  ), Belvedere Palace (1724-44), architects: Johann Adolf Richter and Gottfried Heinrich Krohne

The cour d'honneur









source: Klassik-Stiftung Weimar http://www.klassik-stiftung.de/index.php?id=68

The garden side









by Ebana Tawka http://www.flickr.com/photos/ebanatawka/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Weimar (Thüringen): Schloss Belvedere*

The staircase









source: Klassik-Stiftung Weimar http://www.klassik-stiftung.de/index.php?id=68

The central ballroom









source: Klassik-Stiftung Weimar http://www.klassik-stiftung.de/index.php?id=68

A room in one of the corner risalits









source: Klassik-Stiftung Weimar http://www.klassik-stiftung.de/index.php?id=68


----------



## Jobaneu

*Weimar ((Thüringen): Schloss Belvedere*

The park of Belvedere Palace

The orangery









source: Klassik-Stiftung Weimar http://www.klassik-stiftung.de/index.php?id=68










source: Klassik-Stiftung Weimar http://www.klassik-stiftung.de/index.php?id=68


----------



## CornBlumenBlau

smurfette04 said:


> Beautiful art


The Hall of Knights


----------



## Odoaker

Pfalz Allstedt










http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/4892/17314378.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

lol


----------



## Tiaren

Another baroque beauty along *Unter den Linden*, *Berlin* is the *Alte Bibliothek*, now part of the *Humboldt University*:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6017797833/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Nürnberg (Bayern, Franken): St. Sebaldus*



dreis said:


> Such a Gothic masterpiece, I need to see Nürnberg at some point. :applause::applause:


St. Lorenz is one of the two main churches of Nuremberg.

The other one is St. Sebaldus, late Romanesque - late Gothic (1225-1372), equally important, here in the foreground, behind the church the Romanesque/late Gothic Nuremberg Imperial Castle.









http://inzumi.com/de/travel/destination/d_id/Nürnberg

The late Romanesque west choir









by Ra Boe http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benutzer:Raboe001

The most beautiful part of the church is the late Gothic east choir (1361-72), designed and built likely by a member of the famous Parler family (Prague: St. Vitus' Cathedral). The choir was erected over the burial site of St. Sebald, Nuremberg's patron saint (on the left)









by jailbird http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Nürnberg_St._Sebald_komplett_v_N.jpg?uselang=de


----------



## Jobaneu

*Nürnberg (Bayern, Franken): St. Sebaldus*

Another view of the east choir, an old photography (ca. 1870, the small neoclassical building was destroyed during WW.II, it was the headquarter of the city ward, die Hauptwache)









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Nürnberg_Sebalduskirche_002.jpg?uselang=de



Especially remarkable is the interior of St. Sebald. Many beautiful works of art have here survived the bombing during WW.II.

The interior, looking to the west (predominantly late Romanesque/early Gothic architecture)









by sailko http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/User:Sailko

Looking to the east









by sailko http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/User:Sailko


----------



## Jobaneu

*Nürnberg (Bayern, Franken): St. Sebaldus*

The east choir









by sailko http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/User:Sailko

The most remarkable work of art in the church is the latest Gothic bronze monument for St. Sebaldus, made by the sculptor Peter Vischer and his sons (1508-19), one of the first bronze monuments in Germany, following Italian Renaissance models, but still typically German in its Gothic spirit.









by sailko http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/User:Sailko

A detail of the socle, snails are supporting the structure









by sailko http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/User:Sailko


----------



## Odoaker

Old Nürnberg :*(


----------



## Jobaneu

*Nürnberg (Bayern, Franken): Pfarrhof von St. Sebald*



Odoaker said:


> Old Nürnberg :*(


Yes, the bombing was terrible, but the reconstruction not quite as bad as in other major German cities. But many beautiful buildings were lost nevertheless.

Here the residence of the dean of St. Sebaldus near the church, a noble late Gothic building, which still exists (on the right, photography around 1900)









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Nürnberg_St_Sebald_Pfarrhof_001.jpg









by Blau blüht der Enzian http://www.qype.com/people/aarp65

The most beautiful part is the choir of the house's chapel, perhaps a work of the Parler family too (late 14th century)









by Andreas Praefcke http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Nürnberg_Sebalder_Pfarrhof_Sebalder_Chörlein.jpg#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Nürnberg (Bayern, Franken): Pellerhaus*

One of the most beautiful Nuremberg patrician mansions was the Peller Mansion, a splendid late Renaissance building, 1602-05 by the architect Jakob Wolff the Elder.









photography ca. 1890 http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...aus_001.jpg&filetimestamp=20110125121257#file









photography 1891 http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Karl_Emil_Otto_Fritsch-Denkmaeler_Deutscher_Renaissance-1891-Nuernberg-Pellerhaus_zu_Nuernberg_Aegidienplatz_1605_Facade.jpg&filetimestamp=20091120211826

and today, after bomb hit and "reconstruction" (1955/56):









http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Nuernberg-Pellerhaus-Suedfassade.jpg

I can only hope, that it might be really reconstructed one day.

But it's possible - I don't know - that meanwhile the reconstruction is in itself classified as monument because it's stylistically so typical for the fifties.

Then we have to live with this facade.


----------



## cinxxx

JLAG said:


> I wish you all the best jobaneu and hope the operations goes well.


The same from me also. Missed your posts


----------



## Jobaneu

*Nürnberg (Bayern, Franken): Toplerhaus*

Another patrician mansion by Jakob Wolff the Elder was the Topler Mansion (1590/91), completely vanished after bomb hit during WW.II.









ca. 1890 http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Nürnberg_Toplerhaus_001.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

cinxxx said:


> The same from me also. Missed your posts


Thank you all for your best wishes.

I hope too the therapy will be successful.

Then, perhaps, I could see the new old Pellerhaus in some years.

If they will reconstruct it.


----------



## cinxxx

Although many are not fans of the Bavarians, I reallt like this jingle, I heard it on the radio


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

I'm Bavarian, but this song is sooooo annoying!! hno: :bash: :lol:


----------



## Jobaneu

cinxxx said:


> Although many are not fans of the Bavarians, I reallt like this jingle, I heard it on the radio


I like it. 

But I am also a fan of Bavaria, the Bavarians and Franconians.

Today, Bavaria is our most beautiful federal state and the richest too.

And the most catholic


----------



## cinxxx

Jobaneu said:


> I like it.
> 
> But I am also a fan of Bavaria, the Bavarians and Franconians.
> 
> Today, Bavaria is our most beautiful federal state and the richest too.
> 
> And the most catholic


And from end of December 2011 I'm also part of it .
I wait for better weather in spring/summer, and if I have luck also to find a cheapish good car, I will make photos of my new homeland.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Pfedelbach (Baden-Württemberg): Schloss*



cinxxx said:


> And from end of December 2011 I'm also part of it .
> I wait for better weather in spring/summer, and if I have luck also to find a cheapish good car, I will make photos of my new homeland.


I see, now in Ingolstadt.

Good luck, cinxxx, hope, you will be happy here.

We need young people, who will pay our pensions 

Ingolstadt is to a great deal AUDI, perhaps manufacturing today the best German cars - I'm AUDI-fan too.

Neckarsulm is AUDI too and near Neckarsulm you can find Pfedelbach Palace (Renaissance, 1568-72, with Baroque alterations from the 18th century). It's a moated castle, once one of the many castles of the widespread family of the counts and princes Hohenlohe, here Hohenlohe-Waldenburg.

The entrance side with the gate tower (Baroque roofs):









by Pfedelbacher http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/User:Pfedelbacher

The backside









© Copyright • Erlebnisfinder • Hardy Mann 2006 • Schönblick 25 • 74535 Mainhardt http://www.erlebnisfinder.de/erlebnisse/in-hohenlohe/staedte-gemeinden/pfedelbach.html









by Pfedelbacher http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/User:Pfedelbacher


----------



## Jobaneu

*Pfedelbach (Baden-Württemberg): Schloss*

The gate tower









by didifri http://www.flickr.com/photos/fritz/

The Renaissance courtyard (side of the gate tower)









by Pfedelbacher http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/User:Pfedelbacher

Another side of the courtyard









by Pfedelbacher http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/User:Pfedelbacher


----------



## Jobaneu

*Pfedelbach (Baden-Württemberg): Schloss*

The castle's chapel (1732) is very cozy, you can marry there, if you want or have to , the altar side









by Pfedelbacher http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/User:Pfedelbacher

The loge for the lords of the castle









by Pfedelbacher http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/User:Pfedelbacher

Looking back to the organ









by Pfedelbacher http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/User:Pfedelbacher


----------



## Odoaker

Burg Berwartstein










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2658/3905777207_ed1a58f2b7_o.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Vintagermany

Stuttgart...










http://s7.directupload.net/images/120209/tuvfee5i.jpg


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

:eek2:


----------



## Avalanix

Time for some Nürnberg I think:









by Ludwig.Yang


----------



## Odoaker

No, it hurts too much...

Schloss Fantaisie










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4106/5017258696_1df55f1787_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Burg Egloffstein










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3516/3467793797_af95d4a790_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Callenberg










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...lenberg_2.jpg/1024px-Schloss_Callenberg_2.jpg










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...g_Innenhof.jpg/1024px-Callenberg_Innenhof.jpg










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...g_Kirche_2.jpg/1024px-Callenberg_Kirche_2.jpg


----------



## Avalanix

Saalfeld 








by engelbrechtuwe


----------



## Jobaneu

*Nürnberg (Bayern, Franken): Opernhaus*



Avalanix said:


> Time for some Nürnberg I think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Ludwig.Yang


I like this view of the Nuremberg town hall. The dome in the background belongs to the opera house (1903-05, architect was Heinrich Seeling, a specialist for opera houses/theatres).

The opera house shows a mixture of neo-Renaissance and Jugendstil.

The architect Paul Schultze-Naumburg altered the art nouveau interior 1935/36 into a "close-shaven" Neoclassical style because Hitler disliked the rich "frivolous" Jugendstil decorations.









by Aka http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benutzer:Aka

the entrance facade









by Istvánka http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/User:Istvánka


----------



## Jobaneu

*Nürnberg (Bayern, Franken): Opernhaus*

The interior from Paul Schultze-Naumburg, renovated 2008-10 (new colours)









http://www.staatstheater-nuernberg.de/inhalte/index.php?menu=1304









amafo.de / Ralf Lang http://www.amafo.de/events/lesung-im-opernhaus-nurnberg


----------



## stacy wilza

German air show 2012

check out the updates here


www.tejas-fighter-jet.blogspot.com


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Snow Church*, Mitterfirmiansreut (Bavaria)

A church made up of some 49,000 cubic feet (1,400 cubic meters) of ice and snow.
http://www.schneekirche.com/


Schneekirche von Jen.Ostrander auf Flickr


urn:newsml:dpa.com:20090101:111228-010-11613 von superproductive auf Flickr










http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/TopStories/20111229/snow-church-bavaria-111229/


snow church von Crispin85 auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

Some really cool stuff, thanks pals!



Odoaker said:


> Vintagermany
> 
> Stuttgart...


Doesn't show up  Could you reupload it somewhere else?


----------



## Odoaker

It´s from bildindex.de, I already uploaded it on imageshack, but it was deleted just like from directupload. Once more with imageshack










http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/504/fm932347a.jpg


----------



## cinxxx

^^Just heard on the radio about this church


----------



## Odoaker

#erbse










http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/504/fm932347a.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

:gaah:


----------



## erbse

Those hosters :cripes:


But thanks a lot for the PM!


----------



## Odoaker

St. NIKOLAI in Hamburg

With its tower reaching 149 m, today it would be the 5th largest church in the world. Sadly though, it recieved heavy damage in WW2.









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/33936077.jpg

Before










http://mein-hamburg.lexikus.de/mhh/images/stories/Herbst/hamburg-sankt-nikolai.jpg

+










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/21108382.jpg










http://www.bui.haw-hamburg.de/projekte/billers/artuerm/beschrei/00000dde.jpg


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

Odoaker said:


> St. Petri in Hamburg


St. Nikolai! :nono:


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Eyrichshof










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5015/5467580289_48e0f3d27d_b.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Kulmbach (Bayern, Franken): Rathaus*

The Kulmbach town hall (1752 by Joseph de Saint-Pierre, the court architect of margrave Wilhelmine of Bayreuth, the beloved sister of Frederick the Great)









http://www.germany.travel/de/staedte-kultur/staedte/galerie-kulmbach.html

The town hall behind the neo-Baroque market fountain









by wihoela http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Пятница

Unsubscribed.
Nothing about modern Germany.

Sorry


----------



## Odoaker

^^

Of course this is Germany today, we only prefer to post rather historical buildings due to their more pittoresque appearance.

Hamburg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7032/6852633573_ef9c45f41d_b.jpg

Brrr... so cold!


----------



## cinxxx

*Regensburg (Bayern, Oberpfalz)*

Picture from Stone bridge









picture by me


----------



## Odoaker

An estate located on Bodensee (lake Constanz)










http://c214210.r10.cf3.rackcdn.com/files/projects/32405/images/900:w/1142_1.jpg


----------



## cinxxx

*Regensburg (Bayern, Oberpfalz)*

Danube Arm frozen



















picture by me


----------



## cinxxx

*Regensburg (Bayern, Oberpfalz)*

Danube Arm frozen



















picture by me


----------



## Odoaker

Erfurt modern










http://c214210.r10.cf3.rackcdn.com/files/projects/31541/images/900:w/1133_1.jpg










http://c214210.r10.cf3.rackcdn.com/files/projects/31541/images/900:w/1133_2.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Magdeburg










http://c214210.r10.cf3.rackcdn.com/files/projects/31300/images/900:w/1130_1.jpg


----------



## Tiaren

My, what lovely additions to the cityscape! :3

@Jonaneu
Ich freu mich sehr, dass du hier wieder so umtriebig bist und hoffe du bist bald ganz gesund!


----------



## Odoaker

yeah, it´s amazing how they´ve achieved the transformation of those dark and evil medieval remainings into a modern miracle! 

now again some retarded crap like this

Schloss Gleisenau










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped.../1024px-Schloß_Gleisenau_mit_Wassergraben.JPG










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped.../1024px-Ostansicht_Schloß_Gleisenau_Teich.JPG


----------



## erbse

More modern crap please! Now!


----------



## Odoaker

No problem, Germany is bristling with that kind of grunge!

Hamburg, Wasserkunst










http://files3.world-architects.com/projects/34419/images/900:w/1206_1.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Another mansion, this time in Kelkheim










http://files3.world-architects.com/projects/33920/images/900:w/1203_bdw_1_2.jpg










http://files3.world-architects.com/projects/33920/images/900:w/1203_bdw_2_2.jpg

_Architektonisch bis ins letzte Detail gestylte Wohnhäuser vermitteln bisweilen den Charme eines Kühlschranks. Man fröstelt schon beim Gedanken daran, hier leben zu müssen. Die Oberflächen sind glatt und wirken kühl, die Möbelstücke haben ihren festen Platz und wollen am besten nicht von der Stelle bewegt werden, alles ist aufgeräumt wie in einem Museum. Die Villa Mainblick in Kelkheim im Taunus überrascht dagegen mit einer gelungenen Kombination aus einer klaren architektonischen Sprache und einer Einrichtung, die weiche Materialien und runde Formen prägen._ :lol:

http://www.german-architects.com/de/projekte/bau-der-woche-detail/33920_villa_mainblick


----------



## itchy

:yawn:


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Mainau










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5186/5635698525_f761437a09_b.jpg


----------



## Avalanix

> :yawn:


Booring!


----------



## Avalanix

Library of the technical University Cottbus








by cgommel


----------



## Avalanix

HQ of a certain company:


----------



## itchy

Tiaren said:


> The Katharinenkirche looks so perfect (in every aspect), that I thought, it could only be Gothic Revival.


I was thinking the same thing! It's a gem!

Jobaneu,
You should organize and guide architectural tours of Germany; you have an incredible eye for the fascinating and beautiful!


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Bergzabern










http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1056/1240733213_57e00e6445_b.jpg


----------



## Chadoh25

Beautiful!


----------



## Karasek

*Frohnauer Hammer*, a hammer mill from the 17th century in the Ore mountains (Saxony)


----------



## Odoaker

St. Martin's Church, Oberwesel










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4111/5047362547_6097e0154f_b.jpg


----------



## Tiaren

^^
Wow, that's one martial church tower! XD


----------



## Jobaneu

Karasek said:


> *Frohnauer Hammer*, a hammer mill from the 17th century in the Ore mountains (Saxony)


Beautifully picturesque, a Krabat scenery ( I like this fantasy novel from Ottfried Preußler).


----------



## Jobaneu

*München (Bayern): die Pinakothek der Moderne*

The Pinakothek der Moderne, a museum for modern and contemporary arts in Munich (1995-2002, architect: Stephan Braunfels).









by Oettinger http://fotowelt.chip.de/k/wettbewerb/uebereck/pinakothek_der_moderne_2/838467/

The entrance 









by ®mene http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28339773

The rotunda behind the entrance









© Stephan Rumpf http://www.sueddeutsche.de/muenchen/risse-in-der-rotunde-pinakothek-der-maengel-1.1161117


----------



## Tiaren

The truly incredible *Cologne Cathedral*:


another one - kölner dom by unsharpnoise, on Flickr


Cologne Dom Part 1.jpg by Matthias Fengler, on Flickr


Kölner Dom inside II by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Jobaneu

*Köln (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Dom*



Tiaren said:


> The truly incredible *Cologne Cathedral*:


That's really so. The cathedral has the second highest Gothic vaultings in the world next to Beauvais (49 m): 43 m high, height of the towers: 157 m, Length: 144 m, a huge building.

For centuries the citizens of Cologne were unable to finish the church.

The first stone was laid 1248, the work stopped 1530 until 1833, when Friedrich Zwirner designed the plans for the completion of the cathedral following the original plans discovered 1814 (the first half of the plan) and 1816 (the second half).
The work began again in 1842.
The western facade with its two towers and with them the whole minster was finished in 1880, the completion was financed by the Prussian government, the cathedral used as a symbol for the newly found unity of Germany under Prussian leadership.

During three centuries the cathedral looked like that: 









engraving 1824 http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Hasak_-_Der_Dom_zu_Köln_-_Bild_22_1824.jpg

The cathedral in 1851 after demolition of the row of houses and the Baroque chapel you can see above.









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Hasak_-_Der_Dom_zu_Köln_-_Bild_22_1851.jpg

and in 1854









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Hasak_-_Der_Dom_zu_Köln_-_Bild_22_1854.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Köln (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Dom*

Here the facade as it looked like since 1530:









engraving 1824 http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Hasak_-_Der_Dom_zu_Köln_-_Bild_17_1824.jpg?uselang=de#file

The famous huge wooden crane (ca. 1350) driven by a treadwheel in the substruction on the southern unfinished tower turned around during severe thunderstorms like a weather vane and moaned alarmingly. It stood there until 1868.

Cologne in 1598









woodcut by Sebastian Münster, 1598, http://www.bilderbuch-koeln.de/Fotos/57521


----------



## funnyhouse88

wow!!!so beautiful!!


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Klippenstein










http://www.schloesserland-sachsen.d...bild/fotogalerie/Schloesser/KLI_Aussen_01.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

The Paul von Hindenburg memorial. Erected in 1939 alongside of the Kyffhaeuser memorial, later destroyed by socialists and discovered in 2004 again. Due to the clueless authorities, he yet has some time to relax. The sculpture is about 5 m tall.










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...20_–_Vergrabener_Hindenburg_am_Kyffhäuser.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Imperial Palace










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped..._01.JPG/1024px-Absolute_palais_du_rhin_01.JPG


----------



## Odoaker

Stephansdom










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2520/3734675199_497f446990_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Lübbenau










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/12/18679003_c606b39e3a_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Gottesaue










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/31/56818579_8f34841ba5_b.jpg


----------



## Tiaren

Erm... aren't those two pics from Metz and Strasbourg?


----------



## Odoaker

It is called Straßburg, with a long a.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Josty-Brauerei in Berlin:


Josty'sche Brauerei von artie* auf Flickr


----------



## CZESŁAW_POLAND

nice picthurs


----------



## Kaufmann

Nightshoot Dortmund









Source: Andreas G.M.


----------



## Kaufmann

Dortmund Skytrain

















Quelle: R.Schwandel


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Hovestadt










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2610/3713444883_434f5df48e_o.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2664/3714263296_9104d186b2_o.jpg


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe

thx for the updates

really looking forward to return back to Germany again after 3 years of living in Shanghai


----------



## Chadoh25

Great photos!


----------



## Odoaker

Erbdrostenhof










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4053/4509937701_d7ec173115_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Wasserschloss Darfeld










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6232/6306653839_1207b6b320_b.jpg










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5280/5906077287_8cf9ebf4a9_b.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Schwarzach (Baden-Württemberg, Baden): St. Peter und Paul*

The Romanesque basilica St. Peter and Paul of Schwarzach, a former Benedictine abbey church (1220-25), the monastery (1724-32, architect: Peter Thumb) was for the greater part demolished after secularization (1802)

The Baroque gate to the abbey site (Peter Thumb)









by Rh-67 http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Schwarzach_Abtei_14.jpg?uselang=de#file

The basilica









by rainer ullrich http://www.staedte-fotos.de/name/profil/fotograf_id/7589.html

The facade 









by Rh-67 http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Schwarzach_StsPeterPaul_63.jpg?uselang=de#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Schwarzach (Baden-Württemberg, Baden): St. Peter und Paul*

The Romanesque tympanon (Jesus Christ between St. Peter and St. Paul)









by Rh-67 http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Schwarzach_StsPeterPaul_64.jpg?uselang=de#file

The interior









by Rh-67 http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Schwarzach_StsPeterPaul_02.JPG?uselang=de#file

The Baroue choir stalls









by Rh-67 http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Schwarzach_StsPeterPaul_42.jpg?uselang=de#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Schwarzach (Baden-Württemberg, Baden): St. Peter und Paul*

Looking back to the organ









by Rh-67 http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Schwarzach_StsPeterPaul_15.jpg?uselang=de#file

The splendid late Baroque high altar (1752 by the court carpenter of the Baden margraves from Rastatt, Martin Eigler), now transferred from the crossing to the transept to restore the Romanesque impression of the nave).









by Rh-67 http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Schwarzach_StsPeterPaul_21.jpg?uselang=de#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Schwarzach (Baden-Württemberg, Baden): St. Peter und Paul*

The Romanesque capitals









by Rh-67 http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Schwarzach_StsPeterPaul_19.jpg?uselang=de#file









by Rh-67 http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Schwarzach_StsPeterPaul_04.jpg?uselang=de#file









by Rh-67 http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Schwarzach_StsPeterPaul_06.jpg?uselang=de#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Schwarzach (Baden-Württemberg, Baden): Ökonomieflügel der Abtei*

The late Baroque economy wing of the former Benedictine monastery









Rh-67 http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Schwarzach_Abtei_19.jpg?uselang=de#file


----------



## Odoaker

Burg Adendorf










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2600/3864845912_62604d0038_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Birlinghoven










http://www.sahle-wohnen.de/media/content_1321453870_schloss_birlinghoven1.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bamberg (Bayern, Franken): Curia Sancti Pauli, erzbischöfliches Palais*

The Curia Sancti Pauli is a late Baroque/early Neoclassical palace, once built (ca. 1767-70, architect: Johann Jakob Michael Küchel, one of B. Neumann's most important collaborators) for a Bamberg cathedral's canon, today the seat of the Bamberg Catholic archbishop.

The entrance facade









by Berthold Werner http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Bamberg_Obere_Karolinenstr_5_BW.jpg#file


----------



## cinxxx

*Ingolstadt (Bayern, Oberbayern): Kreuztor*




























pictures by me


----------



## cinxxx

*Ingolstadt (Bayern, Oberbayern): Kreuztor*




























pictures by me


----------



## cinxxx

*Ingolstadt (Bayern, Oberbayern): Ev.-Luth. Pfarramt St. Matthäus*

















pictures by me


----------



## cinxxx

*Ingolstadt (Bayern, Oberbayern): Franziskanerkirche und Franziskanerplatz*










in the background Ev.-Luth. Pfarramt St. Matthäus
picture by me


----------



## itchy

Odoaker said:


> Erbdrostenhof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4053/4509937701_d7ec173115_b.jpg


One of my very favourite Baroque palaces; Schlaun seems so underappreciated in the English speaking world.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Münster (Nordrhein-Westfalen, Westfalen): Schlaunhaus*



itchy said:


> One of my very favourite Baroque palaces; Schlaun seems so underappreciated in the English speaking world.


The English speaking world is generally not very affine to Baroque style. The Neoclassical is there standard - a never ending White House adulation and Palladian worshipping (adding in Great Britain red bricks behind the portico).

Especially ignored is the middle European Baroque style (Germany, Austria, Bohemia Hungary).

If they recognize Baroque art, then the French or Italian manner.

For me Johann Conrad Schlaun is after Neumann and Fischer my third ranking favourite.









Portrait of Schlaun as general of the Münster prince bishopric artillery, ca. 1770, attributed to Matthias Kappers, photography by Sabine Ahlbrand-Dornseif. (LWL-Landesmuseum für Kunst und Kulturgeschichte Münster) http://www.rheinische-geschichte.lvr.de/persoenlichkeiten/S/Seiten/JohannConradSchlaun.aspx

Astonishing, that this coarsely looking man - he looks like a miles perpetuus who is drinking too much - was an artist so sensible.

By the way, he was really an officer (finally general of the artillery, Neumann only advanced to the colonel rank, but he died much earlier too) and perhaps he has really drunken too much, I don't know.

His beautiful mansion (1752-54) in Münster, in which he lived for the last two decades of his life - he died 1773 - was destroyed during the WW.II air raids and until now not reconstructed. The reconstructable ruin was demolished in 1952.

An old photography and a model of the house









http://www.knerger.de/html/hopperbild__kunst_17.html









http://www.muenster.de/stadt/museum/modell_schlaun.html

His manor near Münster, the Haus Rüschhaus, a formidable combination of a Westphalian farm house with a maison de plaisance, is completely preserved with its facades, rooms and gardens (posting # 4116)

The Erbdrostenhof was also destroyed during WW.II but carefully reconstructed with its splendid ball room including the fresco decoration (#4117)


----------



## Jobaneu

*Münster (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Erbdrostenhof und Haus Rüschhaus*

Here the Erbdrostenhof's reconstructed ball room. I could only find this preview image of minor quality (think the original is much better but you have to pay for it).









RM Image no. MOH-28856 http://www.visualphotos.com/image/1x7424410/munster_erbdrostenhof_grosser_saal_1753-1757


and the Rüschhaus Mansion with its elaborated gardens









http://www.motorflug-muenster.de/17-Schl%F6sser-Tour.html

One of the mansion's Rococo rooms where lived in the 19th century the most eminent German poetess ot the Romantic era, Annette von Droste-Hülshoff, a deeply religious conservative Westphalian aristocrat.









http://www.muenster.de/stadt/tourismus/en/museums_rueschhaus-house.html

Here the house's chapel, the altar can be hidden behind doors, then it's the small house's garden room.









http://www.droste-gesellschaft.de/cms/?navi=16

*Four pics, I know, but they are small


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Ortenberg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2398/2490320906_88ea4f8439_b.jpg










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5146/5674856717_158189400a_b.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4150/5000116707_9f889044d6_b.jpg


----------



## erbse

Awesome! kay:


Beautiful *Rostock*, Mecklenburg (Northern Germany, Baltic Sea coast)

Fire & Ice von Sandra OTR auf Flickr


Baltic Winter von Sandra OTR auf Flickr

*Warnemünde*, a spa town inside the borders of Rostock and a gorgeous place for vacations.

Sonnenuntergang_Warnemünde von pixeljule auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

*Rostock* again

silhouette_01 von onanymos auf Flickr


Rostock: Scarry beautiful von frankps auf Flickr


Rostock: The University and Fountain of the Joy of Life von frankps auf Flickr


----------



## Odoaker

That is one ugly disgusting fountain!


----------



## erbse

No, it's not. Just because it's socialist doesn't make it a bad fountain. It serves its purpose of vitalizing the square very well.


Rostock, a place full of thousands of students! 

University Square (Universitätsplatz)

Rostock Universitätsplatz von stefanspy (33) auf Flickr

Main building of the Rostock University, built in 1870 in neo-renaissance style á la Mecklenburg

Rostock Universitätshauptgebäude von stefanspy (33) auf Flickr

Main entrance with elaborate details and terracotta reliefs, typical for the renaissance style in Mecklenburg

Rostock Universität Haupteingang von stefanspy (33) auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

Founded in 1419 already, it's one of Germany's and Europe's oldest universities.

Gable of the main building, University of Rostock.

Hansestadt Rostock, Universität, IMG_1877+1 von wolfro54 auf Flickr

At night.

uni_rostock von Marco Both auf Flickr

Institute of Anatomy

Rostock Gertrudenstr. 9/10 Anatomisches Institut von stefanspy (33) auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

Impressions of Rostock's main shopping street, the Kröpeliner Straße (Kröpi):


Rostock Kröpeliner Strasse mit Blick auf den Rostocker Hof von stefanspy (33) auf Flickr


Rostock Innenstadt von az1172 auf Flickr


Hansestadt Rostock, Kröpeliner Straße, IMG_2002+1 von wolfro54 auf Flickr


----------



## Odoaker

Good impressions!

And the reason I don´t appreciate that fountain are not the circumstances under it was built, but the fact that the statuaries show rather ugly bodies, regarding the average taste.

They are not utter crap, but I would rather see them as curious decorations in a 18th century´s gardener´s house transformed into a luxurious weekend-destination than in a quite important public area.


----------



## erbse

Alright. Well, our conception of human beauty heavily differs from the "classical" one, on which this fountain is based.


The Kröpi again - the street was always pretty well maintained and served as one of East Germany's main showcase areas, being the first pedestrian area in 1968:
(shot some years ago)


Rostock - Kröpeliner Strasse von roger4336 auf Flickr

Today again:

Hansestadt Rostock, Kröpeliner Straße, IMG_1875+1 von wolfro54 auf Flickr


Rostock Häuserreihe Kröpeliner Strasse von stefanspy (33) auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Wow! Beautiful photos, Örbs! :cheers:


----------



## erbse

*Rostock*, Mecklenburg (North-Eastern Germany, at the Baltic Sea coast) - Neuer Markt (New Market)


Marienkirche, Rostock von blafond auf Flickr


800px-Rostock_Neuer_Markt von www.ilreporter.com auf Flickr


DSC00682 von afrerick auf Flickr



Some buildings at the market were reconstructed in "GDR style" of the 50s, aye.


----------



## erbse

You can see the differences compared to the pre-war situation here.

I've got to say I'm quite fond of the reconstructed interpretation. But I wish they'd reconstruct the north side as well (the parcel to the right here).








Source: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/F...se_Marienkirche_Nordseite_1900.jpg?uselang=de


----------



## Jobaneu

^^ Beautiful Rostock!

Much less destroyed by WWII and Communism than I thought.


----------



## erbse

Well, Rostock (in contrary to other Hanseatic gems such as Stralsund, Wismar and Greifswald) was hit pretty bad and suffered hard from socialist reality.
But it's turning out to become a true gem in recent years. Most buildings are renovated, some got reconstructed, gaps are filled with creative postmodern - traditionalist or rather cool modern buildings. Many artists, students, entrepeneurs and young families flock into the city. It's booming.


You can find another Socialist fountain marvel  at the market:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5257333162/in/photostream/, flickr


Neuer Markt Statue A von t.devinney auf Flickr


----------



## Odoaker

To be precise, it wasn´t "GDR style" but rather an NS-manner, since the plans for the reconstruction were yet worked out as it wasn´t clear that one day no more a fuhrer, but a bunch of idiots would rule Germany, or parts of it, or what was left of it.


----------



## erbse

One of my favourite gems of profane Brick Gothic architecture: The Kerkhoffhaus in Rostock.
It was built around 1470. Today it's used as a civil registry office (Standesamt) and archive of the city.


Rostock: Standesamt von haso777 auf Flickr


Standesamt von clg20171 auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

Elaborate details of the colourful facade:









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Rostock_Kerkhoffhaus_Detail_2011-05-07.jpg









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Kerckhoffhaus-Schmuck.JPG?uselang=de


----------



## erbse

At the city harbour of Rostock:

Panorama

Rostock Stadthafen Panorama von groove64 auf Flickr

A bigger Pano: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Panorama1.jpg


Hansestadt Rostock, Stadthafen, IMG_1811+11 von wolfro54 auf Flickr


Hansestadt Rostock, IMG_1812+1 von wolfro54 auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

More of the Rostock harbour (Stadthafen). It's also famous for one of Europe's biggest sailing events, the *Hanse Sail*.


Stadthafen Rostock (2) von Roland Hartig auf Flickr

The MS Stubnitz, a ship that serves as an (AWESOME!) club / party location:

30032008009 von diskurs auf Flickr

Stadthafen Rostock (3) von Roland Hartig auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

Winter atmosphere at Rostock city harbour

Stadthafen Afterhour von Sergie Kusov auf Flickr


Hansestadt Rostock, Stadthafen, IMG_1806+11 von wolfro54 auf Flickr


Hansestadt Rostock, Stadthafen, IMG_1805+11 von wolfro54 auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

So it's time for one of the most amazing court buildings ever - The *Oberlandesgericht Rostock*!

The Ständehaus was built in 1893 after Möckel plans. It combines several styles from Gothic to Baroque in a way that was considered typical for Mecklenburg.

One of Rostock's medieval city gates, the Steintor, to the right here.








StanielDo, flickr


Ständehaus von Peter Lueck auf Flickr


türchen no. 3 von MGraupner auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

The historist court building inside:

What a staircase, what a gallery, what an atrium!

Rostock Ständehaus von stefanspy (33) auf Flickr


Rostock Ständehaus von stefanspy (33) auf Flickr


Rostock Ständehaus von stefanspy (33) auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

The wooden panelled chamber of the court:


Rostock Ständehaus Plenarsaal von stefanspy (33) auf Flickr


The Mecklenburg Bull and the Rostock Gryphon are proud of so much beauty!








Source: The sixt day, flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Rostock looks really impressing!


----------



## Skrapebook

Rostock (like soooo many other great german cities) kicks some serious butt! kay:


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

awesome pictures, erbse! :cheers:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Rostock-Warnemünde (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern): Gorch Fock*

The sail training ship of the German navy "Gorch Fock" on her way from Warnemünde back to Kiel, her home port.









by Timo Petersen/ PIZ Marine/ ddp http://www.rp-online.de/wissen/leben/deutschland-aus-der-luft-1.566421


----------



## Jobaneu

*Frankfurt (Hessen): Flughafen*

Frankfurt airport, in the background the city









by ddp http://bc01.rp-online.de/polopoly_f....jpg_gen/derivatives/rpo32_457/4222653242.jpg


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

Somewhere in the Black Forest


The Tree von Collin Key auf Flickr


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Grumbach










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/15052525.jpg


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Istein, Baden-Württemberg
*

Südbadische Idylle von Silvan Wyss auf Flickr


Istein von Marlis1 auf Flickr


Istein von Marlis1 auf Flickr


----------



## interresultpk

its very beautiful and you can also find lots of other beautiful places to visit in Germany...


----------



## Jobaneu

interresultpk said:


> its very beautiful and you can also find lots of other beautiful places to visit in Germany...


That's true. But the comparatively few what I know about Lahore speaks to me, that Lahore is very beautiful too. I would like to see it one day, the Mughal fort, the Aurangzeb mosque for example, but I fear, my health condition will never allow it.

Thanks God, there is internet and I can travel to Lahore and other plsaces without leaving my desk


----------



## Jobaneu

*Nürnberg (Bayern, Franken): Schloss Thumenberg*

A Nuremberg patrician mansion, Thumenberg Palace (built ca. 1770 for the Volckamer family) in a drawing by Johann Adam Klein (ca. 1810)









http://www.moegeldorf.de/geschichte/pfarrerherrmann/pfarrerherrmann.html

in an old photography (ca. 1890) after neo Gothic transformation by the architect Karl Alexander von Heideloff in 1838









http://www.herrensitze.com/thumenberg.html

Later again massively altered in a neo-Renaissance manner (ca. 1896).

In August 1943, the mansion was completedly destroyed by a bomb hit. It doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Sonneberg (Thüringen): St. Peter*

The parish church St. Peter in Sonneberg was built by Karl Alexander von Heideloff between 1843-45. This Nuremberg architect is most renowned for Lichtenstein Castle (#8134) and Landsberg Castle.(#7727)

The facade of St. Peter









by Azrahel http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...nneberg.jpg&filetimestamp=20110920050037#file

The choir









PhillisPictures http://phillispictures.de/detail.php?picture_id=1365


----------



## Isek

Munich sunrise,


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Neuenburg










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5155/5911938706_4c3f5b27ca_b.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6032/5911940594_2d045305d7_b.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6056/5911375651_b4a47bf81a_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Neugattersleben










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/24626711.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Ahorn










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...oburg_103ahorn.jpg/1024px-Coburg_103ahorn.jpg


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Skyline of Konstanz (Constance):


DSC00686 von Matthew Gailes auf Flickr



Hauptbahnhof in Konstanz:


DSC00396 von Matthew Gailes auf Flickr




DSC00388 von Matthew Gailes auf Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

Odoaker, you sure love your castles, do you?


----------



## Odoaker

In my humble opinion, they are the pinnacle of art. Some say, cathedrals might be greater, but castles, on the other hand, are more practical. They combine everything, from paintings, over sculptures to gardens and so on. A good facade often resembles musical patterns. And you can live in them and advance them in countless generations to even greater levels of living perfection.

Schloss Raesfeld










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2586/3687539552_5e4953bf77_o.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4073/4889340448_c3e5e61408_b.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Werneck (Bayern, Franken): Schloss*

The original drawing by Balthasar Neumann for the garden facade of Werneck Palace (1733-45), the summer residence of the Würzburg prince bishops, the little beautiful sister of the mighty Würzburg Residence.









source: Plansammlung der Kunstbibliothek Berlin, Bln. 4747 via http://www.barockresidenz.de/schloss-werneck.html

You can see, that he had first planned a central ridge turret, but then he realized two full blown towers instead of it, their helmets appear above the roof:








http://www.barockresidenz.de/galerie-werneck.html

The palace's cour d'honneur with the economy wings and the two towers









http://www.barockresidenz.de/galerie-werneck.html


----------



## Jobaneu

*Werneck (Bayern, Franken): Schlosskapelle*

The interior decoration of this formidable palace was destroyed after the secularization in 1803, which was a disaster for many beautiful buildings, complete abbeys and cathedrals vanished. Here only the chapel is preserved.









http://www.barockresidenz.de/schloss-werneck.html









http://www.barockresidenz.de/galerie-werneck.html

A detail of Antonio Bossi's stuccowork, the ingenious stuccoer of the Würzburg Residence









http://www.barockresidenz.de/galerie-werneck.html


----------



## Jobaneu

*Würzburg (Bayern, Franken): Residenz*

Some other examples of the collaboration between Balthasar Neumann and Antonio Bossi, rooms in the Würzburg Residence (post # 4059)

The Imperial Hall, for me the most beautiful ballroom in Europe, frescoes by Giovanni Battista Tiepolo. The hall was built 1741, decorated 1749-53, stucco and sculptures by Antonio Bossi.









postcard http://www.barockresidenz.de/galerie-resid-wue.html

Before you enter the Imperial Hall you have to pass the White Hall. Here Antonio Bossi decorated the walls and the vault alone, a rocaille firework.









postcard http://www.barockresidenz.de/galerie-resid-wue.html

Another example of Antonio Bossi's brilliant art, the stucco work on the ceiling of he Mirror Cabinet. This room was completely destroyed in 1945 by air raid, but carefully reconstructed from 1979 until 1987









postcard http://www.barockresidenz.de/galerie-resid-wue.html


----------



## Jobaneu

*Würzburg (Bayern, Franken): Residenz*

Here Neumann's Residence staircase with Tiepolo's huge fresco, the greatest fresco worldwide. Neumann planned for the Vienna Hofburg a staircase twice as big as this one with 6 flights of stairs under one vaulting, which was never realized (too many wars against Frederick the Great, too little money).









http://www.wga.hu/index1.html

One side of Tiepolo's fresco, depicting artists, representing "Europe". The fresco shows on its four sides the four known continents Europe, Asia, Africa and America, Australia was not yet recognized as an own continent in 1750, artists, who worked together to realize this palace, fit for an emperor, but as Napoleon said, only "Europe's most beautiful presbytery".

The uniformed man in the centre, leaning on a cannon barret, is Balthasar Neumann himself with his Great Dane.
He was a colonel of the prince bishopric artillery, therefore the uniform and also a forteress engineer. He died in the same year, when Tiepolo painted him on this vault (1753), constructed by him.









http://www.wga.hu/index1.html

The man standing to the right of Neumann with the yellow cape is the stuccoer and sculptor Antonio Bossi.

In the extreme left corner, the man with the red painter cap looking to Neumann, this is Giovanni Battista Tiepolo's self portrait.

Last but not least another room in the Residence, not by Neumann or Antonio Bossi, but by their minor successors, yet very beautiful too, the Green Cabinet, 1769-72









postcard http://www.barockresidenz.de/galerie-resid-wue.html

I hope you are all eager now to visit Würzburg


----------



## itchy

http://www.residenz-wuerzburg-vr.com/
Virtual visit? 

GB Tiepolo and Neumann..what a collaboration!


----------



## cinxxx

^^I visited twice, it's a nice town, with beautiful places


----------



## Jobaneu

*Würzburg (Bayern, Franken): Residenz - Fresken im Kaisersaal*



itchy said:


> http://www.residenz-wuerzburg-vr.com/
> Virtual visit?


Nice



> GB Tiepolo and Neumann..what a collaboration!


Yes, a dream team

Here Tiepolo's frescoes on Neumann's dome over the Imperial Hall

The marriage between Emperor Friedrich Barbarossa and Beatrix von Burgund consecrated by the Würzburg bishop.









http://www.wga.hu/index1.html

The central scene, Apollo brings Beatrix on his chariot to Friedrich Barbarossa, A Greek God on the ceiling of a Catholic bishop's palace 









http://www.artknowledgenews.com/The_Wurzburg_Residenz.html

The third fresco shows the appointment of the Würzburg bishop to duke of Franconia by Emperor Friedrich II, the Staufer emperor who resided mostly in Palermo on Sicily, because he was also king of Naples and grown up in Palermo, loved this city more than cold, rainy Germany.









http://www.wga.hu/index1.html

The political program is balanced: in one fresco, the emperor is kneeling before a bishop, in the other the bishop is kneeling before an emperor.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Würzburg (Bayern, Franken): Residenz*

Additionally some detail views of Tiepolo's staircase fresco (30 m long, 19 m wide)

The personification of "Asia", sitting on an elephant.










http://www.wga.hu/index1.html

"America", an Indian princess riding on a crocodile









http://www.wga.hu/index1.html

"Africa", a black princess sitting astride a dromedary









http://www.wga.hu/index1.html


----------



## Jobaneu

*Würzburg (Bayern, Franken): Residenz*

The complete fresco over the staircase









http://www.wga.hu/index1.html

In this fresco Apollo is the central figure too, surrounded by Venus, Mars, Mercury, Diana, Jupiter, Saturn, the Hores, the zodiac and so on, the entire antique pantheon.









http://www.wga.hu/index1.html

On the side of "Europe", you can see the portrait medallion of Prince Bishop Carl Philipp von Greiffenclau, Tiepolo's Würzburg employer.
His portrait is borne aloft to the deities of the Olympus, accompanied by the rather naked goddess Fama (Fame), sounding her trumpet and the personification of virtue (with huge wings, I suppose, to protect him against the naked beauty).
Under the medallion a griffin, heraldic symbol of the Greiffenclau family.









http://www.wga.hu/index1.html


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Spittelmarkt 1783 - 1912 - 2004*

The Spittelmarkt, a Berlin square

1783 in an engraving by Johann Georg Rosenberg









by Johann Georg Rosenberg 1783, http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...kt_1783.jpg&filetimestamp=20081022171057#file

The hospital chapel St. Gertraud (1744) was demolished 1881

In 1912, painted by Paul Hoeniger.









a painting by Paul Hoeniger, 1912, Stadtmuseum Berlin, http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Paul_Hoeniger_Spittelmarkt_1912.jpg#file

Only one lonely old house still stands in 2004.









by Andreas Praefcke http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Berlin_Spittelmarkt_2004.jpg#file

What a devastation.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Juwel-Palais*

The lonely old house is the "Juwel-Palais" (a business house, 1894-98, architects: Max Jacob and Georg Roensch), the second house on the left in the middleground, behind it the tower of St. Petri's church (vanished).
In the painting above it is hidden behind the house row on the right, which doesn't exist anymore.
The first house on the left on the photography here is the last house in the painting which you can see on that street.









photography by Waldemar Titzenthaler, 1901 http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...er_1901.jpg&filetimestamp=20080715143431#file


The Juwel-Palais today (2006):









by Andreas Steinhoff http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...alais_1.jpg&filetimestamp=20070221175552#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Petrikirche*

St. Petri's church , a Baroque building with unfinished front tower (1731-40)









engraving by Hüllmann based on a drawing by Catel, Landesbildstelle Berlin http://www.produktive-medienarbeit.de/ressourcen/materialien/foto/berlin4/1579.shtml

This church burnt down in 1809.

The ruin was replaced by a neo Gothic church (1847-53, architect: Heinrich Strack). The tower (111 m high) was for a long time the highest Berlin building. Severely damaged during the last days of WW II, the ruin was demolished 1964 by the communist regime.









Zentral-und Landesbibliothek Berlin http://collections.europeanalocal.de/muradora/objectView.action?pid=eld:zlb-mo-12524575

The ruin of the church in 1951 









Bundesarchiv http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...,_Ruine.jpg&filetimestamp=20081203224858#file


----------



## Odoaker

One of many examples, where democrats were more effective than bombs, when it comes to destory culture.

Schloss Ahrensburg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6219/6277445534_94a133a93a_b.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

Odoaker said:


> One of many examples, where democrats were more effective than bombs, when it comes to destory culture.


Communists were no democrats, but you are right.

The democrats in West Berlin were similarly eager to demolish reconstructable ruins as the communists in East Berlin.

The Spittelmarkt area was part of East Berlin.

The ruins itself were the consequence of a war, which was stupidly and criminally begun by a dictator and his gang.

Btw. how destroyed is a culture, which makes such a dictator like Hitler possible?


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

The Spittelmarkt is really a very sad place today!


----------



## mlaud

Jobaneu said:


> The ruins itself were the consequence of a war, which was stupidly and criminally begun by a dictator and his gang.
> 
> Btw. how destroyed is a culture, which makes such a dictator like Hitler possible?


Oh, that story again about how evil the germans are. Yawn. Cant you see that this is just a sinister Mantra designed to destroy all that is left of german culture? Repeating it means supporting the destroyers. That is the wrong side to take, Hitler hin oder her.


----------



## Jobaneu

mlaud said:


> Oh, that story again about how evil the germans are. Yawn. Cant you see that this is just a sinister Mantra designed to destroy all that is left of german culture? Repeating it means supporting the destroyers. That is the wrong side to take, Hitler hin oder her.


No, I can't see what you see.

No, not the Germans were evil, but the Nazis.

And yes, too many Germans were Nazis.

I've not initiated the discussion.

But I will answer every time, when I think that a answer is needed and I've the time to answer.

Germany's most dangerous enemies came and come from within. At that era, it were the Nazis.


----------



## Scrapernab2

This is not the place to answer. G E N E R A L P H O T O G R A P H Y. I come here to look at pictures, not political or cultural viewpoints. Mods please delete this post and all others like it.


----------



## Odoaker

Jobaneu said:


> No, I can't see what you see.
> 
> No, not the Germans were evil, but the Nazis.
> 
> And yes, too many Germans were Nazis.
> 
> I've not initiated the discussion.
> 
> But I will answer every time, when I think that a answer is needed and I've the time to answer.
> 
> Germany's most dangerous enemies came and come from within. At that era, it were the Nazis.


You mean like Martin Heidegger, Kiesinger, Gottfried Benn or Stauffenberg? As Helmut Schmidt once said, if Hitler would have died in 1938, today he would be applied as a political genius.

Historically, the Nazi-movement emerged from an anti-communist ideology, that at that time already caused several million victoms across Europe, 6-7 million in one year in Ukraine alone.


----------



## itchy

Odoaker said:


> Martin Heidegger


Since you mentioned him, I have a question for you or anyone who wishes to answer. I have attempted to read some of Heidegger's aesthetic writings that have been translated into the English language, but most of it made no sense whatsoever; Is something just lost in translation that makes his writings far more coherent in the German edition, or does it also seem like babbling in the German language?


----------



## Odoaker

He makes use of an incredibly educated language. Even I have to look up for the meaning of some words - original German words, not foreign terms. I don´t think it is possible to translate it any accuratly.

Giechburg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3235/2805778160_92e1326f1a_o.jpg


----------



## Judge Roy Beam

itchy said:


> Looks more like an aesthetic war; the modernists were offended by the neoclassical building, so they threw one of their buildings at it.
Click to expand...

And sad to say, when people throw shit at the wall it sometimes sticks hno:


----------



## Judge Roy Beam

Jobaneu said:


> One of the most beautiful Nuremberg patrician mansions was the Peller Mansion, a splendid late Renaissance building, 1602-05 by the architect Jakob Wolff the Elder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and today, after bomb hit and "reconstruction" (1955/56):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Nuernberg-Pellerhaus-Suedfassade.jpg


"Reconstruction" they called it *? ?* 

To refer to _this_ as the quintessential post war "defecation" would be putting it rather more accurately albeit a tad too mildly.




Jobaneu said:


> I can only hope, that it might be really reconstructed one day.
> 
> But it's possible - I don't know - that meanwhile the reconstruction is in itself classified as monument because it's stylistically so typical for the fifties.
> 
> Then we have to live with this facade.


That would indeed qualify as an architectural war crime of the first order.


----------



## Jobaneu

Odoaker said:


> You mean like Martin Heidegger, Kiesinger, Gottfried Benn or Stauffenberg? As Helmut Schmidt once said, if Hitler would have died in 1938, today he would be applied as a political genius.
> 
> Historically, the Nazi-movement emerged from an anti-communist ideology, that at that time already caused several million victoms across Europe, 6-7 million in one year in Ukraine alone.


You don't have to be a Nazi to be anticommunist. The Socialdemocrats, the Catholics (the Zentrum party), the Liberals, they were all anticommunists too.

And no gangsters.

You didn't have to be sympathizing with the brown criminals to fight against the red criminals.

Martin Heidegger had made a terrible mistake to back the Nazi movement. For me, that has discredited him as a philosopher.

He dishonoured himself.

Gottfried Benn has realized his error already in 1934.

Stauffenberg tried to fight actively against the Nazis, when he realized, what a bunch of dirty gangsters they were. He has paid the highest price which a human being can pay for his error.

Kiesinger was an oppurtinistic carreerist. What does it prove, that he was a member of the NSDAP?

And Helmut Schmidt's statement is correct.

He stated a sad fact: nations like to worship gangsters, if they are successful and there crimes are not yet all too obvious.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Haftanstalt Plötzensee mit Gedenkstätte*

The Plötzensee Prison, built 1868-79 for ca. 1400 prisoners









http://mitglied.multimania.de/redlinghofer/ploetzens.htm

The execution shed, marked by the arrow above, until 1937 a normal shed.









http://mitglied.multimania.de/redlinghofer/ploetzens.htm

The interior of the execution shed, today a memorial for the executed members of the resistance and political opponents.









by Markus Schweiss http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Gedenkstaette_Poetzensee01.jpg?uselang=de#file


This is the room where many of those, who had tried together with Stauffenberg to subvert the Nazi regime were hanged.

You can see the beam with the hooks.

The hangmen used not the long drop but the "Austrian method" which means that two assistants of the hangmen lifted the convicted, put his head through the loop and released him slowly. 

By using this method, the men's neck didn't break. He had to die a long and slow death by choking.

Cameramen had to film the dying, the long lasting "dancing" of the men.

Hitler viewed these films in his Berghof near Berchtesgaden.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bruchsal (Baden-Württemberg, Baden): Justizvollzugsanstalt*

Another prison of the same type as Berlin-Plötzensee is the prison in Bruchsal, 1841-48, designed by the Baden court architect Heinrich Hübsch.

He designed a building, which shall remind the viewer of a medieval forteress to evoke a detterent effect.

The model, which he followed here was the Pennsylvanian Eastern State Penitentiary in Philadelphia, built 1822-29.









http://luftbild-sandbiller.de/Kreis-Karlsruhe/Landkreis Karlsruhe/viewer.swf


The main entrance









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Justizvollzugsanstalt_Bruchsal_2011_cropped.JPG#file

Part of the enclosure wall









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Bruchsal_JVA.JPG?uselang=de#file

The prison was one of the first modern prison buildings (solitary containement, radial floor plan) in Germany.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Baden-Baden (Baden-Württemberg): Trinkhalle*

A friendlier building by Heinrich Hübsch is this pump room (1837-40) in Baden-Baden, the famous spa town. The frescoes painted Jakob Götzenberger.









http://jessyswelt.blogspot.com/2010/04/trinkhalle-baden-baden.html









by Gerd Eichmann http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Baden-Baden-Trinkhalle-aussen-Ost3-gje.JPG#file









http://www.baden-image.de/Baden-Baden/imgp0196trinkhalle1_1200?set_fullOnly=on


----------



## Jobaneu

*Karlsruhe (Baden-Württemberg, Baden): Botanischer Garten*

The Botanical Garden in Karlsruhe is a part of the palace garden behind the Karlsruhe palace. Its buildings were designed by Heinrich Hübsch (1853-57).

The gate house of the garden









by Pero s http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...rlsruhe.jpg&filetimestamp=20110903181134#file

The orangery









by FamHaPo http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Good to see that you are back, Jobaneau! 

The (Imperial) City Of Ulm (birthplace of Albert Einstein; over 80% of the medieval city centre lay in ruins after WWII):


The City of Ulm von Doug Klembara auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

München (Munich):

Frauenkirche:


IMG_2548a von SeppoU auf Flickr



St. Peter's Church:


IMG_2549a von SeppoU auf Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

Jobaneu said:


> by Markus Schweiss http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Gedenkstaette_Poetzensee01.jpg?uselang=de#file
> 
> 
> This is the room where many of those, who had tried together with Stauffenberg to subvert the Nazi regime were hanged.
> 
> You can see the beam with the hooks.
> 
> The hangmen used not the long drop but the "Austrian method" which means that two assistants of the hangmen lifted the convicted, put his head through the loop and released him slowly.
> 
> By using this method, the men's neck didn't break. He had to die a long and slow death by choking.
> 
> Cameramen had to film the dying, the long lasting "dancing" of the men.
> 
> Hitler viewed these films in his Berghof near Berchtesgaden.


I didn't know of practices like that... That's so revolting!


----------



## Jobaneu

*Jettingen (Baden-Württemberg): Schloss*



Tiaren said:


> I didn't know of practices like that... That's so revolting!


Yes, it's deeply revolting

Claus Schenk Graf von Stauffenberg - Colonel Stauffenberg - was born here in Jettingen Castle in 1907, a late Gothic formerly moulded castle (1480), which fell in ruins and was rebuilt 1840 for the Stauffenberg family, who bought the ruined castle in 1748.









by Elke Wetzig (ehva) http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...ss_2010.jpg&filetimestamp=20100414212912#file









http://rpol.net/display.cgi?gi=42807&ti=19&date=1297151770


----------



## Jobaneu

*Amerdingen (Baden-Württemberg): Schloss*

The Stauffenberg family lives today in another palace here in Amerdingen, an early Neoclassical building (1784-88), designed and built by the last court architect of the Bamberg prince bishops, Lorenz Finck, for Count Johann Franz Schenk von Stauffenberg.

The palace and the church St. Vitus (1751-55).









http://www.vgries.de/index.php?id=80&type=98

The facade to the cour d'honneur, the pediment is ornate with the alliance crest of the Stauffenbergs and the Zobels von Giebelstadt, about whose palace I talked here # 10401









by Manfi.B. http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...rdingen.jpg&filetimestamp=20110922191414#file

The monopteros in the park, the palace in the distance









by Manfi.B. http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Schloss_Amerdingen_Tempel.jpg

Materno Bossi, court stuccoer of the Würzburg and Bamberg prince bishops, nephew of the great Antonio Bossi, his predeccessor as stuccoer, decorated some rooms in this palace.

As his uncle Antonio Bossi, who was one of the best Rococo stucco workers in Germany so was Materno as Louis-XVI.-artist one generation later.

His masterpiece, besides the Ingelheim Rooms of the Würzburg Residence (destroyed by air raid, but beautifully reconstructed), the representative appartment for prince bishop Adam Friedrich von Seinsheim, was the overwhelmingly splendid redecoration of the huge Gothic Ebrach abbey church.

I hope I will be able to post about this marvellous Franconian monastery soon.


----------



## brownjesus

very nice.


----------



## Avalanix

Stunning picture of the Watzmann!


----------



## erbse

Some really picturesque sceneries, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

[email protected]:


[email protected] von Achim Thomae auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Port of Hamburg:


Hamburg, Blohm + Voss - Dock 10 von p_h_o_t_o_m_i_c auf Flickr




Hamburg - Cap San Diego - Full Moon von p_h_o_t_o_m_i_c auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurter Tor:


The sky above Berlin von Riccardo Gaudiano (steppin_razor) auf Flickr


----------



## Jobaneu

*Obersulmetingen (Baden-Württemberg, Schwaben): Schloss*

In 1725 the abbot of the Benedictine monastery Ochsenhausen (@ Karasek # 8506) ordered to build this summer palace for himself and the abbey's monks.
Architect was Christian Wiedemann (St. Martin's Gate in Oberelchingen # 10454)









http://schloesserrundschau.de/bawue/schloesser/biberach02.html


----------



## Avalanix

The Hamburg pictures are really good!

For me personally the most beautiful city I have visited (it isn't that much) in Germany so far is Meißen in Saxony:









http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5307/5628272827_e8a63beb19_b.jpg
flickr user Jan Voorhaar









http://farm1.staticflickr.com/97/236648077_49564875b0_z.jpg
flickr user sintecho76


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Physikalisches Institut der Humboldt-Universität am Reichstagufer*

The "Phyiskalische Institut" of the Humboldt University in Berlin, destroyed during WW.II, 1873-78, architect: Paul Emanuel Spieker, who was specialized in buildings for scientific purposes.

The building was the workplace of great physicists, for example Helmholtz, Nernst, Planck, Einstein.

In the foreground the "Marschallbrücke" over the Spree.









http://www.nernst.de/pci-berlin/tablet1999.htm










http://www.sammlungen.hu-berlin.de/dokumente/8890/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Marschallbrücke*

The "Marschallbrücke" 1896. The bridge was built 1881-82, architect: Eduard Albert Paul Gottheiner.









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Berlin_Marschallbruecke_Ansicht_1896_BusB.jpg&filetimestamp=20061027185622#file

The bridge today, in the background the "ARD-Hauptstadtstudio" (1998, architcts: Ortner & Ortner, ARD = one of the two big public TV-stations in Germany), which was built on the site of the old Physical Institute.

The middle and the right arch of the bridge were only demolished in 1998/99 and substituted by this rather ugly construction to make the barge traffic easier.









by Beek100 http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Berlin,_Mitte,_Marschallbr%C3%BCcke_03.jpg&filetimestamp=20090726193526#file


----------



## Avalanix

Frankfurt:








Source:
http://www.wiwo.de/images/immo_main_ufer_dpa/6299556/4.jpg?format=format16

Wirtschaftswoche.de


----------



## Tiaren

In Trier (my hometown) which was part of France for some time in the past, there are a few genuinely french buildings to be found. Here's one example of a late baroque town house:









(in the middle of the picture, Source is Wikipedia, I found no better picture)

@ Jobaneu, the back wing of the "Physikalische Institut" is preety good preserved though!


----------



## Jobaneu

Tiaren said:


> @ Jobaneu, the back wing of the "Physikalische Institut" is preety good preserved though!


Thanks for the information. I didn't know that.

I hope, the next air raid or "Battle of Berlin" will make it reappear


----------



## Jobaneu

*Potsdam (Brandenburg): Observatorien auf dem Telegrafenberg*

On the Telegrafenberg (it's only a hill, ca. 100 m high) near Potsdam Paul Emanuel Spieker, the "science architect", built between 1876 and 1896 several observatories/astrophysical institutes, set within a landscape garden, today the science park "Albert Einstein".









http://www.feem-web.it/potsdam/07ven.html

The first main building, the old Astrophysical Observatory(1876-79), today the Potsdam Institute for Climate Impact Research.









by Wolfsraum http://www.flickr.com/photos/wolf-rabe/

The great refracting telescope (1896-99)









http://www.bwg-ev.net/events/info/jdjn4-wissenschaft-und-architektur---der-telegrafenberg-in-potsdam


----------



## Tiaren

For Jobaneu!  Todays *Robert Koch Forum*, *Berlin*:









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/F...traße,_Universitätsgebäude_von_Spieker_01.jpg

And here even a 360° image:
http://www.360cities.net/image/robe...orotheenstr-96-berlin-6961#327.64,-26.12,70.0


----------



## Jobaneu

@ Tiaren

Very nice. The two facades are almost identical and this one seems to be well preserved.

Only the central risalits differ (this one is not so dominant, not higher than the rest of the buildding) and the Physiological Institute has an attic storey, the Physical not.


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Freiburg*


my city von ploh1 auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Dresden *


Dresden Altstadt von analogfetisch auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Soest*


Soest - Patrokli Cathedral von Martin M. Miles auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Paderborn*


Drei Dächer (Paderborn, Februar 2009) von angu66 auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Stein Castle, Stein a. d. Traun* (the most important Cave Castle in Germany)


Stein an der Traun von Assistent S. auf Flickr









by Max1235 http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Höhlenburg_in_stein.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

best preserved

h no:


----------



## d.henney

Branitzer Park in Cottbus (Lusatia) with its both pyramids. The water pyramid is the grave of landscape gardener Prince Pückler-Muskau who designed Branitzer Park and Muskauer Park.








by http://www.euroluftbild.de/


----------



## Odoaker

Kloster Bursfelde










http://de.academic.ru/pictures/dewiki/66/Bursfelde_10.jpg


----------



## d.henney

Tree House Hotel at Kulturinsel Einsiedel near Görlitz (Lusatia)







by spiegel.de

There is a crazy built adventure park for kids, too.








freizeitknueller.de

=P


----------



## d.henney

Somewhere near the Alps? No. Its somewhere near Görlitz or Zittau (Upper Lusatia, Lusatian Highlands/Mountains).








http://www.bei-schumann.de

And this is Castle Oybin, also located in the Lusatian Mountains.








http://www.wander-mueller.de


----------



## itchy

Bavarian Angelshark,

Great Posts! Love the magnificent Bavarian Stock Exchange, Bayerische Börse. Anybody know who the architect was?

http://www.emporis.com/images/show/361903-Large.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*München (Bayern): Alte Börse und Bernheimer-Haus*



itchy said:


> Bavarian Angelshark,
> 
> Great Posts! Love the magnificent Bavarian Stock Exchange, Bayerische Börse. Anybody know who the architect was?
> 
> http://www.emporis.com/images/show/361903-Large.jpg


The photography has disappeared, so I don't know exactly, what you mean.

I think the former stock exchange building on the Lenbachplatz, an impressive Neobaroque building (1896-98).









by Wolfsraum http://www.flickr.com/photos/wolf-rabe/

In the photography above it's the left building. In the middle you can see the Bernheimer Building, a store (1887-89, architects: Friedrich von Thiersch and Martin Dülfer)

Here the former stock exchange alone









by Wolfsraum http://www.flickr.com/photos/wolf-rabe/

Its architect was Albert Schmidt, who also desiged the main Munich Synagogue, destroyed by the Nazis in 1938 (the neo Romanesque building on the right, 1883-87)









photography 1889 http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Synagoge_Herzog-Max-Strasse_Lenbachplatz_1889.jpg&filetimestamp=20070610145229#file


----------



## itchy

Thanks Jobaneu.

Try this:
http://www.emporis.com/building/bayerische-boerse-munich-germany


The link was the first pic which was photographed from the corner of the building.


----------



## Jobaneu

*München (Bayern): St. Lukas*

Another important Munich building by Albert Schmidt is the main Protestant church of the town, St. Lukas (1893-96)









postcard 1918, private collection of Wolfgang Lauber http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:München_-_Lukaskirche.jpg?uselang=de#file









by mbell1975 http://www.flickr.com/photos/mbell1975/









by Pete Shacky http://www.flickr.com/photos/temp/


----------



## Jobaneu

*München (Bayern): St. Lukas*

The interior









by mx2-foto http://www.flickr.com/photos/martin2012/

The dome









by Lu, Feng http://www.flickr.com/photos/lfeng/

Altar and pulpit









by Rufus 46 http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Lukaskirche_Innenraum_Muenchen-1.jpg?uselang=de#file


----------



## Jobaneu

itchy said:


> Thanks Jobaneu.
> 
> Try this:
> http://www.emporis.com/building/bayerische-boerse-munich-germany
> 
> 
> The link was the first pic which was photographed from the corner of the building.


beautiful pic by Cesar Serrano









http://www.emporis.com/building/bayerische-boerse-munich-germany


----------



## itchy

Thanks again, Jobaneu. Those three works pictured above alone constitute an impressive résumé for an architect in my opinion, but apparently there is hardly a whisper of Schmidt to be found in the English language.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albert_Schmidt_(Architekt) (Non-German readers like me can use Google toolbar webpage translation)


----------



## Jobaneu

*München (Bayern): zerstörte Hauptsynagoge*



itchy said:


> Thanks again, Jobaneu. Those three works pictured above alone constitute an impressive résumé for an architect in my opinion, but apparently there is hardly a whisper of Schmidt to be found in the English language.


Even in Germany he is not very well known, beyond comparison to Paul Wallot or Friedrich von Thiersch or Ludwig Hoffmann.

Here some more pics from the old Munich Synagogue









1889 http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Synagoge_Herzog-Max-Strasse_Hauptfassade_1889.jpg?uselang=de#file


The synagogue behind a part of the medieval munich city wall, which doesn't exist anymore (destroyed by air raids).









1888 http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Val_093_6.jpg?uselang=de#file

The interior









1888 http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Glaspalast_1888_198.jpg?uselang=de#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*München (Bayern): ehemalige Börse am Lenbachplatz*

Here two diagonal views of the building which will last I hope.









http://www.private-banking-kongress.de/events/muenchen-2012-anlagerisiken-professionell-managen/location/

with an old tram (late sixties I suppose)









by janmethner http://www.tssf.eu/forum/index.php?topic=30.210


----------



## erbse

Marvellous Gründerzeit. :drool: I just adore those buildings!


----------



## Jobaneu

*München (Bayern): Herzog-Max-Burg oder Maxburg*

The destroyed old Main Synagogue of Munich you already know. But on these pictures you can also see parts of the "Maxburg", a big late Renaissance palace, which was topped up and extended for the greater part 1865-68 and during the nineties of the 19th century using a style paraphrasing the old facade structure to house governmental and military authorities.

I could'nt find good prictures of this building nor find out who were the responsible architects of this rather beautiful building, therefore here the synagogue again but to show now the "Maxburg".

Here you can see the right lateral risalit of the Maxburg with its neo Renaissance facade (on the left).









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Synagoge_14.jpg?uselang=de#file

Here an old wing of the Maxburg with its original facade and height (in the background)









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Hauptsynagoge_1_6.jpg?uselang=de#file

Here the original Maxburg, almost a second Munich residence, 1590-96 (architects Heinrich Schön der Ältere and perhaps Friedrich Sustris and Wendel Dietrich) built as city palace for Duke Wilhelm V., shown in an engraving by Michael Wening (ca. 1700).

In the foreground, you can see the wing which is also shown in the above photography.

In the background you see the economy wings of the palace with its tower, the only preserved part of the whole complex.









by Michael Wening, http://www.monacomedia.de/muenchenwiki/skins/common/images/magnify-clip.png

Later lived in the palace not ruling princes and princesses of the Wittelsbach dynasty. During the 19th century it became a governmental office building.


----------



## Jobaneu

*München (Bayern): Maxburg*

The only photography (from 1901) which shows the whole Maxburg wing to the Lenbachplatz is this one. I post it here to show, how huge the building was, destroyed 1944/45 and then demolished.









http://www.stmf.bayern.de/ueber_uns/ausstellung_foyer/maxburg/default.asp?seite=4

On the right you can see the "Künstlerhaus" (still existing), the octagon of the synagogue behind the Maxburg wing and on the left the tower of the Maxburg, the only part of the complex which was preserved after the war.

The wings shown in the engraving are now hidden behind the new 19th century building.

The tower and the palace's economy wings, ca. 1860, before extending and topping up the building. It was a rather neglected complex at that time, because the Wittelsbachs lived now for around two and a half centuries mostly in their new Munich Residence.









by Georg Böttger, ca. 1860 http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Val_094_6.jpg?uselang=de#file

The preserved Maxburg tower from the 16th century (behind it that what is now called Maxburg, an office building, 1953-57, architcts Sep Ruf and Theo Pabst, a sore eyesight).









by Rufus46 http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Maxturm_Muenchen-1.jpg&filetimestamp=20070312095455#file

The today's Maxburg, in the fifties praised and hailed by our modernistic intelligentsia and mandarin caste as a comme il faut example of how to combine tradition (I suppose the lonely poor tower) with modernity.

For me simply dull and brutal architecture as so for the vast majority of the Munich citizenship.

Most Munichs called the building "Marxburg".

But when our betters and mandarins decide, democracy is only "populism", becomes the meaningless expression of the opinion of the uneducated and stupid.

This is the result.









© Architekturmuseum der Technischen Universität München http://www.art-magazin.de/architektur/8938/sep_ruf_muenchen?cp=8

*Four pics, I know, but one is very very small*


----------



## Jobaneu

erbse said:


> Marvellous Gründerzeit. :drool: I just adore those buildings!


Sometimes I really begin to believe that our so called "democratic" contemporary elites in the Western world hate their own people.

Otherwise I can't explain why for example our contemporary architecture is so often as brutal and loveless as it is against the will of a majority of the people.

But you could also think, this elite is electing a new people by third world mass immigration, islamic mass immigration, aganist the pronounced will of a majority, following a sarcastic advice of Berthold Brecht, addressing his communist comrades: "If the government is dissatisfied with the people, the rulers should dissolve it and elect a new one."

Now, not the commies, but our leftists and liberals do exactly that.


----------



## JValjean

Jobaneu said:


> Now, not the commies, but our leftists and liberals do exactly that.


And our current government is full of leftists and evil liberals. But the most leftist of them all was certainly Don Kohl!


----------



## Odoaker

Just kill them all.

Schloss Kochberg 










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7019/6549021803_8f2ce52963_b.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Neu-Golm (Bad Saarow, Brandenburg): Pfarrkirche*



JValjean said:


> And our current government is full of leftists and evil liberals. But the most leftist of them all was certainly Don Kohl!


You are right. It almost doesn't matter anymore, which elite wing is governing, We don't have a real choice. I think only Swiss-style plebiscites can revitalize our democracy.

The Protestant parish church of Neu Golm, tower ca. 1495, nave neo Gothic (end of the 19th century).









by rik http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/387106









http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.85018.html


----------



## Isek

I can see woodland!


----------



## muc

Could we please keep this otherwise great thread free from political rants?

Apart from being off-topic the quality of those clearly doesn't match the high level of photography displayed here.


----------



## erbse

^ Totally agree to that. No such discussions in here please, we have skybars, architecture and citytalk forums for such purposes.


----------



## Odoaker

Residenzschloß in Höchst am Main










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2793/4454530858_a006e22cfc_o.jpg


----------



## Diego_Sls

The old architecture is just fantastic, I enjoyed it so much!


----------



## Jobaneu

*Kochendorf (Bad Friedrichshall, Baden-Württemberg): Rathaus*

The town hall of Kochendorf (1597)









by Peter Schmelzle http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Badfriedrichshall-kochraths.jpg&filetimestamp=20081102170907#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Kochendorf (Bad Friedrichshall, Baden-Württemberg): Schloss Lehen*

The main street of Kochendorf (the town hall in the background). The towers mark the entrance to the forecourt of Lehen Castle









by Peter Schmelzle http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Badfriedrichshall-szene2008.jpg&filetimestamp=20081102171229#file

Lehen Castle, a Renaissance building (finished in 1553 with minor Baroque alterations from the 18th century)









by Peter Schmelzle http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Kochendorf-schlosslehen2009.jpg&filetimestamp=20090225170616#file

The Renaissance alliance crest of the building owners Greck/von Gemmingen over the door with a so called "Wild Man" in the middle as a heraldic supporter.









by Peter Schmelzle http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Kochendorf-schloss-lehen-portal-edit.jpg&filetimestamp=20070120084316#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Kochendorf (Bad Friedrichshall, Baden-Württemberg): Greckenschloss*

A second castle of the Greck family in Kochendorf was the Greckenschloss (1600), here with the economy wings of its forecourt









by Peter Schmelzle http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Kochendorf-greckenschloss4.JPG&filetimestamp=20060910190540#file

The castle









by Peter Schmelzle http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Kochendorf-greckenschloss.JPG&filetimestamp=20060910185817#file









http://www.burgenstrasse.de/showpage.php?SiteID=20&lang=1&sid=104&sel=u


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hamm-Uentrop (Nordrhein-Westfalen): 850 MW Gaskraftwerk*

A modern gas fired power plant (2007, 850 MW output) in Hamm-Uentrop









by JanKraiewski http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Trianel_Kraftwerk_HammU.jpg&filetimestamp=20091009131628#file

The German atomic power plants will be partially substituted by such power plants.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Hamburg skyline:


Schöne Aussicht von Heiko.J auf Flickr


Fleetinsel:


Fleetinsel von Heiko.J auf Flickr



Dockland on ice:


Dockland on Ice von Heiko.J auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Schloss Schwerin:


Schwerin von Heiko.J auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Veste Niederhaus in Passau:


Veste Niederhaus von Heiko.J auf Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

If someone would ask me, what my single favorite building in Germany was, I would always answer this:

*Hamburger Rathaus*, built 1886 by a group of 6 architects (Bernhard Hanssen, Wilhelm Meerwein, Johannes Grotjan, Wilhelm Hauers, Hugo Stammann and Gustav Zinnow)


Hanseatic sunrise by Wolfgang Staudt, on Flickr


Hamburg Christmas Scene by diptanandana, on Flickr


Hamburg Rathaus HDR by Tobi LG, on Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

*Hamburger Rathaus*, the glorious interior:


Aufgang zum Senat by marioanders, on Flickr


Rathaus Hamburg, Festsaal by Frequent-Traveller, on Flickr


Rathaus Hamburg, Festsaal by Frequent-Traveller, on Flickr


One of the stunning ceilings inside the Rathaus by hostelworld, on Flickr









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/F...schaft_IMG_6403_6404_6405_edit.jpg?uselang=de









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:2011-06-22-hh-buergerschaft-by-RalfR-25.jpg?uselang=de









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:182_-_Rathaus_(Hamburg).jpg?uselang=de









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Hamburg_Rathaus_Innen_Treppenhaus_1.JPG?uselang=de









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:2011-06-22-hh-buergerschaft-by-RalfR-18.jpg?uselang=de









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:2011-06-22-hh-buergerschaft-by-RalfR-08.jpg?uselang=de


----------



## itchy

Tiaren said:


> One of the stunning ceilings inside the Rathaus by hostelworld, on Flickr


Anybody know who the painter is?

Virtual tour: http://www.hamburg.de/virtueller-rundgang/2123208/hamburger-rathaus.html

Very impressive, Tiaren.


----------



## Caravaggio

What wonderful interiors so grand and opulent


----------



## lyy741

I agree. So the expectations for this 3d are high.


----------



## Isek

Dr.Seltsam said:


> Veste Niederhaus in Passau:
> 
> http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4124/5125394122_62a0682990_b.jpg
> Veste Niederhaus von Heiko.J auf Flickr


This picture shows also 'Veste Oberhaus' . ;-)
So both Niederhaus and Oberhaus during day:


----------



## Linguine

fabulous photos from Germany...:cheers:


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

something different...

*Gyro-Drop Tower **SCREAM (Heide Park, Soltau)*
With a height of 103 metres (338 ft) to the pinnacle it is the tallest "gyro drop" free-fall ride in the world.


Scream! von David Morton auf Flickr


Scream-2 von M. van den Broeke auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Colossos (Heide Park, Soltau)*
It's the tallest (196.83 ft/59.99 m) and fastest (74.6 mph/120.1 km/h) wooden roller coaster in Europe.


Colossos von David Morton auf Flickr


Heide Park von SentaCS auf Flickr


----------



## Atomska

Tiaren said:


> *Hamburger Rathaus*, the glorious interior:


Great photo. I really like the vault structure and the gate decoration. Exterior is also amazing.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hamburg: Rathaus - Kaisersaal*



itchy said:


> Anybody know who the painter is?
> 
> Virtual tour: http://www.hamburg.de/virtueller-rundgang/2123208/hamburger-rathaus.html
> 
> Very impressive, Tiaren.


This is the ceiling of the Imperial Hall. 









http://www.ganbare-japan.de/index.php?datei=viewartikel.php&viewartikelid=372









old postcard http://www.akpool.de/ansichtskarten/24158237-ansichtskarte-postkarte-hamburg-hamburger-rathaus-kaisersaal-gemaelde

In this hall began the festivities to celebrate the inauguration of the Kiel Canal in 1895 in the presence of Emperor Wilhelm II. Therefore the fresco shows "The Triumph of the German Flag" on the oceans. It's the flag of the mercantile navy at this era, the era of shipowners like Albert Ballin.

The painter was Arthur Fitger (1840 - 1909).

It's sad to think about it, that behind almost every splendid facade was hidden an equally sumptuous interior. 

The major part of these decorations was destroyed by the air raids.

All these churches, town halls, palaces of justice (Munich! - the masterpiece of Friedrich von Thiersch), the main post offices in major cities, opera houses, theatres, private mansions, castles, palaces and so on.

Even if the facades of these Gründerzeit buildings were preserved or (often only simplified) reconstructed, the interior decorations were lost.

So seeing a building like the Hamburg city hall also saddens me a little bit.


----------



## Tiaren

The city hall is probably the best preserved building of that time and of that scale in Germany. 
But How? How did it survive the fire boming so well? I really wonder... Wikipedia states, that only the chamber on top of the tower burned out.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

St. Jacobi in Hamburg:


Highflyer von ham-fotos auf Flickr




Hamburg Hauptkirche Sankt Jacobi (Ostansicht) von Wolfsraum auf Flickr

Hopefully the tower will be reconstructed one day and it will look like this again.

On the tower of St. Jacobi a lightning rod was installed in 1769, which was the first in Germany.


----------



## Jobaneu

Tiaren said:


> The city hall is probably the best preserved building of that time and of that scale in Germany.
> But How? How did it survive the fire boming so well? I really wonder... Wikipedia states, that only the chamber on top of the tower burned out.


I don't know another building of that era in Germany, which is so well preserved and I have no other explanation for that than good luck. a lot of it.


----------



## itchy

Jobaneu said:


> The painter was Arthur Fitger (1840 - 1909).


Thank you. Fitger was obviously a highly cultured and very intelligent man. I think it's remarkable that he worked in such an authentic looking late Baroque/Rococo decorative style in the late 19th/early 20th century; common for architects to mimic period styles effectively but not so common for painters.


----------



## Odoaker

Besigheim










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/55/170704926_672ac23be5_b.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Murnau (Bayern): St. Nikolaus*



itchy said:


> Thank you. Fitger was obviously a highly cultured and very intelligent man. I think it's remarkable that he worked in such an authentic looking late Baroque/Rococo decorative style in the late 19th/early 20th century; common for architects to mimic period styles effectively but not so common for painters.


Not so common, that's true, but there were some.

For example another one, Waldemar Kolmsperger, a Munich painter (1852-1943).

Among others he painted the fresco on the nave ceiling in the late Baroque Roggenburg abbey church (1900-1901, the former by Martin Kuen, Kuen's masterpiece from 1758-60 had been destroyed 1845 because the ceiling tumbled down). If I had the time now, I would post about the formidable Roggenburg abbey and its marvellous church.

But I have only the time to write about this church, by far not so important as the Roggenburg church and not so big, but also with a fresco from Waldemar Kolmsperger: St. Nikolaus in Murnau, 1716-34 by the Munich court architect Enrico Zuccalli, fresco by Waldemar Kolmsperger, 1893-95.









On the left Murnau Castle, by Rufus46 http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Schloss_Pfarrkirche_St._Nikolaus_Murnau-1.jpg#file









photography: Gunnar Staack http://kirchbau.de/php/400_kirchendatenbank.php?wunsch=plz_82000_82999&ansicht=vollliste&name=keiner









http://www.projekte.kunstgeschichte.uni-muenchen.de/arch_complete_vers/40-ren-barock-architektur/studieneinheiten/lektion_4/IV_3_261pp.htm

Altars and pulpit are original 18th century Bavarian Rococo, perhaps by court sculptor Johann Baptist Straub.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Murnau (Bayern): St. Nikolaus*

A similar view like above in colours









http://www.alpenhof-murnau.com/de/bildergalerie/hochzeit.html

The Kolmsperger fresco would need a restoration, but it is really quite good (the Roggenburg fresco is restored but as I said: I've no time now  )









by MisterPeter! http://www.flickr.com/photos/misterpeter/

Pulpit and high altar









by MisterPeter! http://www.flickr.com/photos/misterpeter/


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA

^^ mg:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Kiefersfelden (Bayern): König-Otto-Kapelle*

A neo Gothic chapel in Kiefersfelden at the Bavarian-Austrian frontier, the King Otto Chapel, 1832-36, architect: Joseph Daniel Ohlmüller









by Rufus46 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Ottokapelle-2.jpg#file









http://www.erzbistum-muenchen.de/Pfarrei/Page002490.aspx

The chapel was ordered by King Ludwig I of Bavaria to commemorate the place, where his son Otto left Bavaria to travel to Triest, the contemporary Austrian harbour on the Mediterranean Sea, where a ship was waiting to bring him to Greece. Otto had become King Otto I. of Greece after the liberation of the country from Ottoman = Turkish rule.

Here the arrival of King Otto I in Nauplia, Greece (painting by Peter von Hess, 1835, Neue Pinakothek, München).









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Dateieter_v_Hess_K%C3%B6nig_Otto_v_Griechenland_(1).jpg&filetimestamp=20110704160224#file

King Otto was the reason, why so many German architects built during the 19th century in Athens, Schinkel and Leo von Klenze made fantastic designs for a royal palace on the Acropolis, which were never realized, because Greece was so bankrupt, apparently a permanent condition.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Kiefersfelden (Bayern): König-Otto-Kapelle*

A lithography of the chapel by Gustav Kraus (1837), on the left in the distance you can see the Austrian forteress Kufstein.









Alte Stiche Josef Steutzger http://www.steutzger.biz/images/240.jpg

The interior









by Thomas Alberer http://www.alberer.eu/hdr/Seite027.htm

Here a drawing by Karl Friedrich Schinkel, showing the throne hall for the royal palace on the Acropolis in Athens (1834).









http://www.schinkel-galerie.de/Home.htm

If realized it would have been one of the most fantastic neoclassial buildings of the world, but the realization was far beyond the financial possibilities of the poor country after a disastrous long war against the Ottoman Empire.


----------



## Jobaneu

*OT: Schinkels Palastentwurf für die Akropolis*

The ground plan of the royal palace (on the right of the Athena Temple)









http://digitalgallery.nypl.org/nypldigital/dgkeysearchdetail.cfm?trg=1&strucID=1060379&imageID=1576184&parent_id=1059856&word=&snum=&s=&notword=&d=&c=&f=&k=0&sScope=&sLevel=&sLabel=&total=24&num=0&imgs=20&pNum=&pos=17&print=small

Front view of the complex with the famous ruin ot the temple, the throne hall would have been behind the distant portico on the left (behind the portico a courtyard, behind the courtyard with a round fountain the throne hall, you can see it on the ground plan above, the square room with four columns and a half round apse for the throne).









http://digitalgallery.nypl.org/nypldigital/dgkeysearchdetail.cfm?trg=1&strucID=1060378&imageID=1576183&word=Acropolis%20(Athens%2C%20Greece)&s=3&notword=&d=&c=&f=2&k=0&lWord=&lField=&sScope=&sLevel=&sLabel=&sort=&total=20&num=0&imgs=20&pNum=&pos=1&print=small

Drawings by Schinkel himself


----------



## Jobaneu

*München (Bayern): Mariahilfkirche*

The master piece of the architect Joseph Daniel Ohlmüller was the Mariahilf Church in Munich, 1831-39, destroyed by air raid during WWII (what else).

1951/52 the ruin of the nave was simplifyingly rebuilt by the architect Hans Döllgast with a new quite beautiful interior (but nevertheless I regret the loss of Ohlmüller's splendid neo Gothic architecture). Only the 93 m high tower still represents the design of Ohlmüller.









by Sebastian Fuchs http://www.staedte-fotos.de/name/einzelbild/number/20068/kategorie/Deutschland~Bayern~Munchen.html

The interior by Hans Döllgast









by Alexander Z. http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Mariahilfkirche_innen.jpg&filetimestamp=20081129190708#file


----------



## Odoaker

Gut Rixdorf










http://www.ats20.de/blog/bilder/rixdorftorhausg.jpg










http://www.ats20.de/blog/bilder/rixdorsteing.jpg










http://www.ats20.de/blog/bilder/rixdorfvorstadtg.jpg










http://www.ats20.de/blog/bilder/rixdorfwieseg.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Krefeld (Nordrhein-Westfalen): ehemaliges Horten-Kaufhaus*

A renowned architect in W-Germany from the late forties until the late sixties was Egon Eiermann.
His most famous work is the new Kaiser-Wilhelm-Gedächtnis-Kirche in Berlin, his most infamous the "Horten-Kachel", a ceramic tile developped to clad the facades of great department stores of the Horten company.

Here it is:









by Raphael Wengeler http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Hortenkachel.jpg&filetimestamp=20090714171127#file

The result was an aesthetic disaster. Everywhere in Gemany's cities you could (and still can) see dull monotone facades in this manner, facades of big dominant buildings in inner cities.

A section of such a facade (the former Horten Department Store in Hamburg).









by Wolfgang Meinhart http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Eiermann.Hortenkacheln.wmt.jpg&filetimestamp=20050925184252#file

Such a facade could do without windows and allowed so maximal storage space and highly variable layouts.

The former Horten Department Store in Krefeld









RP-Archiv: TL Foto: RPO http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein-sued/krefeld/nachrichten/textilmuseum-ins-hortenhaus-1.1195859

Now the building stands empty. Perhaps it will become a museum and the facade will be changed.

I really hate these buildings.

Pidgeons could nest in crowds behind the tiles. Therefore these facades are often covered by close-meshed nettings, a disgusting view.


----------



## Kampflamm

*Schloss Drachenburg*, built between 1882-84


Schloss Drachenburg


Schloss Drachenburg


----------



## Odoaker

There isn't much to blame for the Germans in the 20th century, but Eiermann definetely was a criminal (although my laptop lays on one of his desks).


----------



## Jobaneu

*Karlsruhe (Baden-Württemberg, Baden): St. Stephan*

In 1944 damaged by air raid, the interior is now only a naked hull in the old proportions.

This photography (old postcard) was taken 12 hours before the air raid which destroyed this church, the Ständehaus, the Karlsruhe City Palace, many other palaces and churches in the town.

Karlsruhe was a beautiful and rich residence town.









http://www.akpool.de/ansichtskarten/35908-ansichtskarte-postkarte-karlsruhe-inneres-kirche-st-stephan-vor-zerstoerung

The interior today









http://www.ebfr.de/rsslink.php?id=14968

You see, you can't talk about German architecture, German cities, and not talk about war and air raids.

You couldn't understand why the buildings look how they look.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Please, no more WW2 discussions! I'm sick of it, especially in this beautiful thread!

Frankfurt lights:


City lights von Roland S. auf Flickr


----------



## Odoaker

Switzerland started the war, you can't denie it.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Leipzig (Sachsen): Alte Messe - ehemaliger sowjetischer Pavillon*

The former Soviet pavilion on the site of the old Leipzig trade fair was a sports hall from 1924/25 transformed into a Stalinist Neoclassical "temple" in 1949/50.

Here the pavilion in 1954:









by Hans Günther Quaschinsky http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/F...de,_Sowjetischer_Pavillon.jpg?uselang=de#file 

When the pavilion was renovated a few years ago, a great deal of the Stalinist decoration was stripped down to uncover the original building.









by Peter leipzig http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Achilleion_Leipzig.jpg&filetimestamp=20100719153418#file









by Dr. Faust http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/6739/img1533xj6.jpg

The result is very unsatisfying.
I would have preferred the conservation of its complete Stalinist form


----------



## Jobaneu

*Leipzig (Sachsen): Achilleion, später sowjetischer Pavillon*

The Leipzig sports hall Achilleion, later the Soviet pavilion in its original form (photography from 1930), architects: Oskar Pusch & Carl Kromer









uploaded by Cowboy http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showthread.php?t=7127


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Windmill in Exter/Vlotho*


Vlotho - Windmühle in Exter 13 von Daniel Mennerich auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Schloss Eremitage, Waghäusel (Baden-Württemberg)*


Eremitage von patrick.metzger auf Flickr

with a beautiful sugar factory in the background :nuts:


Eremitage in Zuckerfabrik (oder umgekehrt?) von uwekulick auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Zell am Harmersbach (Baden-Württemberg)*


Zell am Harmersbach von bas:il auf Flickr


----------



## Odoaker

Quite nice apart from... I think it misses a sugar factory.


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Lerbach










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4154/4963309358_3cb0fd22e1_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2654/4022054273_66a1b925da_b.jpg


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Todtmoos/Black Forest (Baden-Württemberg)*


Todtmoos_14 von suedschwarzwald auf Flickr


Todtmoos von bjoern09 auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Laufenburg (Baden)*

*Oldtown and Rhine River* (seen from Switzerland)

Laufenburg  von ceca67 auf Flickr

*Oldtown with townhall *

Laufenburg (D) von ritsch48 auf Flickr

*Germany on the left, Switzerland on the right*

LAUFENBURG OLD BRIDGE von Sebastien Hyette photographer auf Flickr

*Kriegerdenkmal/War Memorial, Laufenburg (Baden)*








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/41175256


----------



## cinxxx

*Prien am Chiemsee*


Prien am Chiemsee by cinxxx, on Flickr


Prien am Chiemsee by cinxxx, on Flickr


Prien am Chiemsee by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

Priener Schnitzel :banana: :cheers:


----------



## And1

Schnipo :drool:


----------



## cinxxx

It tasted very good. And the friend traveling with me ate something else, which also looked "lecker", but can't remember how it was called:
*EDIT*: it's called Shwayze Leckerli


Prien am Chiemsee by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Chiemsee, Bayern*


Chiemsee (Prien) by cinxxx, on Flickr


Chiemsee (Prien) by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Jobaneu

*Offenburg (Baden-Württemberg, Baden): Billettsches Schlösschen*

An elegant Louis XVI garden villa (ca. 1795) in Offenburg, built for the rich merchant Anton Billet.









by rainer ullrich http://www.staedte-fotos.de/name/profil/fotograf_id/7589.html









http://www.sfz-offenburg.de/html/billetsches_schloesschen.html

Billet's town house (1793, on the Offenburg market square, now called the Batthiany Mansion) is preserved too (couldn't find a good photography).


----------



## Jobaneu

*Lübeck (Schleswig-Holstein): Küselsches Palais*

On the Trave near Lübeck built the richest citizen of the town Jeronymus Küsel his summer house (1754-56, designed by Johann Adam Soherr, the city council's architect). Küsel owned 80 mills, most of them copper mills (hammer mills) and 900000 thaler in cash.









by MrsMyerDE http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:SchloesschenBellevue.jpg&filetimestamp=20070904191545#file

Küsel's Lübeck town house on the Königstraße (1752, by Johann Adam Soherr too, 1892 demolished and replaced by a neo Gothic bank building, which still stands on the site).









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:K%C3%B6nigstr42HLvor1892.jpg&filetimestamp=20090222172429#file

The former bank building, which replaced Küsel's house, architect: Max Hasak.
Today it houses the history of medicine institute of the Lübeck university.









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Koenigstrasse45.JPG&filetimestamp=20110920140341#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Lübeck (Schleswig-Holstein): ehemaliger Börsensaal im Lübecker Rathaus*

Johann Adam Soherr created two big Rococo halls for the Lubeck city hall (1754-56), both were demolished or transformed during the 19th century, here one of the halls, the stock exchange hall.









http://www.plattpartu.de/kuenst/luebeck/raadhus.htm

The other was the great audience hall, the so called Hansesaal.


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

The post mill of Pudagla (Usedom), Mecklenburg-Vorpommern


Die Bockwindmühle in Pudagla auf der Insel Usedom von UlrichRayer auf Flickr


----------



## And1

I really like the Altländer Bauernhaus.


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

Schloss Hundisburg, Haldensleben (Saxony-Anhalt)


Schloss / Castle Hundisburg (Germany) Pseudo - HDR von Chrismas666 auf Flickr


2011_10230127-2 von MoJo0103 auf Flickr


----------



## Odoaker

Schworzwoldhouse










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2780/5844715923_8842b4a9be_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Some Potsdam

Jagdschloss Glienicke, which is currently being restored


----------



## cinxxx

The scenic A8 Autobahn


DE - A8 by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Odoaker

Rürüpsmühle










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5267/5829330680_537f5cf4ec_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Schloß Geyersberg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2373/2120695689_fba4f171fc_b.jpg


----------



## Twister2010

©A. Schrammel









©Hinkelstein1









©lutz-w-f


----------



## Odoaker

^^ Nice. I posted exactly the same pictures a couple of time ago


----------



## Avalanix

Is this the Siebengebirge ?
Really nice.


----------



## Skrapebook

Twister2010 said:


> ©A. Schrammel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ©Hinkelstein1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ©lutz-w-f


Stünning! 
Thüringen is such pure forest nature magic! :cheers:


----------



## Odoaker

It´s not only Thurangia, but the Harz-region, too.


----------



## Odoaker

Taunus










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/219/506360790_072445d536_b.jpg


----------



## Rekarte

Wow,awesome country!:cheers:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Meißen (Sachsen): Albrechtsburg*

The Albrechtsburg is the most important late Gothic palace in Germany, the old residence of the Saxonian prince-electors, built mainly between 1471 and 1489, architect: Arnold von Westfalen.

Heavily damaged by Swedish troops in 1645 during the Thirty-Years'-War, the building was abandoned as a princely residence, restaured in the late 19th century as a museum.

The facade on the Elbe (in the background the Meißen cathedral).









by Stephan Hoppe http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...rg-2007.jpg&filetimestamp=20070603154825#file

The gate house









by ritsch48 http://www.flickr.com/photos/ritsch48/

The court yard facade with the stair tower









by fchmksfkcb http://www.flickr.com/photos/fchmksfkcb/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Meißen (Sachsen): Albrechtsburg*

The court yard, the palace's roofs and the Elbe, seen from the cathedral









by polo86 http://www.flickr.com/photos/polo86/

The stair tower (Großer Wendelstein) with a spiral staircase









by YuKengShih http://www.flickr.com/photos/ykshih/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Meißen (Sachsen): Albrechtsburg*

The interior of the stair tower









by Matthias17 http://www.flickr.com/photos/matthias17/

Looking up the staircase









by Kolossus http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Albrechtsburg-Wendelstein-i.JPG?uselang=de#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Meißen (Sachsen): Albrechtsburg*

The "Große Halle" (Great Hall = ball room)









by Matthias17 http://www.flickr.com/photos/matthias17/

Adjacent to the Great Hall the "Große Hofstube" (the dining hall of the palace, which was heatable, the Great Hall was not)









by Wolfgang Appel http://www.flickr.com/photos/lobo9945/

The "Appellationsstube" (a courtroom and audience hall, neo Gothic paintings from the late 19th century)









Staatliche Schlösser, Burgen und Gärten, Sachsen http://www.albrechtsburg-meissen.de/de/gruppenangebote/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Meißen (Sachsen): Albrechtsburg*

A late Gothic tendrils vaulting over the Wappensaal









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Schlingrippengewölbe_Albrechtsburg.JPG?uselang=de#file

The chapel with late 19th century paintings









by anonymous_emily http://www.flickr.com/photos/anonymous_emily/









by anonymous_emily http://www.flickr.com/photos/anonymous_emily/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Meißen (Sachsen): Rathaus*

The late Gothic town hall of Meißen (1471) was probably also designed by Arnold von Westfalen









by Andra MB http://www.flickr.com/photos/andra_mb/


----------



## yubnub

One of the things I love about Germany is pubs like this:

Garmisch-Partenkirchen

Garmisch-Partenkirchen by barnyz, on Flickr

and alpine meadows like this:
Garmisch-Partenkirchen

Garmisch-Partenkirchen by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Albrechtsburg :bow:
*


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

^^ It's one of my favorites, too! :cheers:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hohenaschau (Bayern): ehemalige Hoftaverne, heute Hotel Post*



yubnub said:


> One of the things I love about Germany is pubs like this:


Oh, yes.

And in such a pub: Schweinebraten oder Bratwurst, Knödel, Salat und Bier, simple but magnificent. In Franconia you can choose between excellent dry white wines and beer.









http://www.wobl.de/artikel/schweinebraten_20110927

Here one of the architectonically most beautiful Bavarian inns: the Hotel Post on the Kirchplatz in Hohenaschau, today a noble restaurant and hotel, not a simple tavern anymore, well-frequented by the Munich rich and beautiful people, built 1676









http://www.chiemgau-wandern.de/ueberuns/aschau-iciemgau.html









http://www.chiemgau.de/de/main/fototour_13.htm


----------



## yubnub

Jobaneu said:


> Oh, yes.
> 
> And in such a pub: Schweinebraten oder Bratwurst, Knödel, Salat und Bier, simple but magnificent. In Franconia you can choose between excellent dry white wines and beer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wobl.de/artikel/schweinebraten_20110927
> 
> Here one of the architectonically most beautiful Bavarian inns: the Hotel Post on the Kirchplatz in Hohenaschau, today a noble restaurent and hotel, not a simple tavern anymore, well-frequented by the Munich rich and beautiful people, built 1676
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.chiemgau-wandern.de/ueberuns/aschau-iciemgau.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.chiemgau.de/de/main/fototour_13.htm


thanks, now im really drooling over the food!!!


----------



## azlasisi7

by Stephan Hoppe http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...rg-2007.jpg&filetimestamp=20070603154825#file

Nice Gothic palace


----------



## Jobaneu

*Windsbach (Franken): Gasthof "Sonne"*

A beautiful Franconian inn, the Gasthof "Sonne", an inn since 400 years.









http://www.zimmerbelegung.de/Fraenkisches-Seenland-Gasthof.htm


----------



## Jobaneu

*Windsbach (Bayern, die Besatzungmacht in Franken *



yubnub said:


> thanks, now im really drooling over the food!!!


My deepest condolences 

You may know Windsbach, this small idyllic Franconian town by its famous Windsbacher Knabenchor (boys' choir).

Here the town hall (1748-52)









by Olaf_S http://www.flickr.com/photos/olafschanz/

The former margravial domain administration building (1736-38), architect: the Ansbach court architect Leopold Retti and/or his collaborator Johann David Steingruber (he built many beautiful small Protestant churches and some palaces in Franconia). 









by Strahtw http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Windsbach_Hauptstraße_13-Amtshaus.jpg#file

Windsbach was part of the margravate Ansbach, later Ansbach-Bayreuth, governed by the Franconian Hohenzollern. They were Protestants like their famous much more powerful kinship in Berlin. 

Another Hohenzollern family branch was Catholic: Hohenzollern-Sigmaringen
Germany's old political structure was very complicated and rather colourful, all these small city states, principalities, independent monasteries, prince-bishoprics and only a few bigger states like Prussia, Bavaria or Saxony, all united and quarreling under one mostly more symbolic than real roof - the Holy Roman Empire of the German Nation, governed - or not governed - by the emperor in Vienna or Prague or , during the Middle Ages, wandering around from one imperial palace to another imperial stronghold and back, from time to time rather chaotic).


The upper city gate of Windsbach (1728-30), perhaps by Carl Friedrich von Zocha, Leopold Retti's predecessor as Ansbach court architect.









by Olaf_S http://www.flickr.com/photos/olafschanz/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Windsbach (Bayern, Franken): Hauptstraße mit Rezatbrcke vor der Stadt*

The "Markgrafenbrücke over the Rezat outside the small town (1790-92)









by Moros http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...ke_2316.jpg&filetimestamp=20080307140700#file

The main street of Windsbach with an iron fountain (1889, here with a paschal crown to celebrate springtime (the green bushes), fecundity (eggs) and the resurrection of Jesus Christ (the cross and the crown itself), combining Pagan with Christian elements.









by Moros http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...ch_2269.jpg&filetimestamp=20080307141144#file

Another former inn (1787, on the right), adjacent to the upper gate at the end of the main street









by Moros http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Windsbach_2273.jpg&filetimestamp=20080307134853#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Windsbach (Bayern, Franken): Windsbacher Knabenchor*

Here the Windsbach boys' choir






The boys are singing a Christmas carol in the St. Jacob's church in Rothenburg ob der Tauber.


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Landsberg am Lech* (Upper Bavaria)

Townhall (1699-1702, facade 1719) :cheers:


DSC_3367 von mark28ed auf Flickr


Landsberg, Hauptplatz, Historisches Rathaus, 2011 von renate.hildebrandt auf Flickr


2006-04-02 Allgäu 050 Landsberg von Allie_Caulfield auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Landsberg am Lech* (Upper Bavaria)

Bayertor (1425)


Landsberg am Lech von silverlarynx auf Flickr


Landsberg am Lech - Bayertor von silverlarynx auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Landsberg am Lech* (Upper Bavaria)

oldtown


Hauptplatz mit Marienbrunnen von frankwindolph auf Flickr


Landsberg am lech von UXIAPR auf Flickr


Landsberg seen from downstream von biosynthesis24 auf Flickr

Some awesome panoramas of this beautiful town can be found here: http://www.kubische-panoramen.de/index.php?id_id=7622&p=i


----------



## Jobaneu

Bavarian Angelshark said:


> *Landsberg am Lech* (Upper Bavaria)
> 
> Townhall (1699-1702, facade 1719) :cheers:
> 
> 
> DSC_3367 von mark28ed auf Flickr


Thanks for the fish, Shark, beautiful pics.

The town hall's facade is a work of Dominikus Zimmermann, stuccoer and architect (Wieskirche!), his brother Johann Baptist Zimmermann was a brilliant fresco painter (for example Wieskirche too).

Dominikus Zimmermann, born 1685, lived in Landsberg (from 1716-1757, than he lived in a house near the Wieskirche during the last years of his life, where he died in 1766 - he was a very pious man). 
Since 1734 he was a member of the city council, between 1748-53 even mayor of Landsberg.


----------



## cinxxx

^^super Arhitektur 

A Danube Panorama from the Walhalla hill >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>








by me 

for full size picture click here


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bevern (Niedersachsen): Schloss*

Bevern Palace (1603-12), a typical example of the "Weser-Renaissance", a regional manifestation of the Renaissance style, heavily influenced by Dutch Mannerism in the Weser region (Weser = a German river).
The architect is unknown, but the building owner, Baron Statius von Münchhausen had a determining influence on the design









http://www.freundeskreis-schloss-bevern.de/

The main facade









http://www.rundum-troll.de/index.php?section=Weserbergland_Postkarten

The courtyard









http://www.solling-vogler-region.de/entdeckertipps/kulturlandschaften/schloesser-kirchen-co/detail-schloesser-burgen-kloester-kirchen/poi/weserrenaissance-schloss-bevern.html


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:


P1110605 von Bernd Brägelmann auf Flickr


----------



## Jobaneu

*Leipzig (Sachsen): ehemalige Oberpostdirektion, heute Lipsiusbau der HTWK*

Only the columns' capitals of the median riaslit and the proportions of these columns (long and thin) show, that this building is not an example of NS-monumentalism, but a building of the Weimar Republic, the former Oberpostdirektion (1923-25), an upper institution of the state postal administration, now used by the Leipzig university (HTWK Leipzig, Lipsiusbau).

Architect: Willibald Seckt.









old photography with the prewar roof, destroyed by air raid http://www.boettge.net/ort-leipzig/page-biba-30er/lpz_oberpostdirektion.htm









by Martin Geisler http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...ius-Bau.jpg&filetimestamp=20090414142256#file

The capitals are typical for the German expressionist Art Déco (Zackenstil, a manner, which preferred spiky forms).









http://nachbarschaft.immobilienscout24.de/adressen/sachsen,leipzig,connewitz/ausbildung/htwk-leipzig-lipsius-bau,41657354.html


----------



## cinxxx

*Dachau Castle*

Dachau - Schloss by cinxxx, on Flickr

*Dachau, old Town Hall*

Dachau by cinxxx, on Flickr

Of course they had to build a new one, it sits besides the old one and it's ugly as hell...


----------



## Jobaneu

*Karlsruhe (Baden-Württemberg, Baden): ehemalige Oberpostdirektion*

An example for NS-monumentalism is the office building for the former Oberpostdirektion Karlsruhe, architect: Hermann Billing (1934-38).









by Michael Kauffmann http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Karlsruhe_OPD.jpg&filetimestamp=20100719162037#file

Billing, an excellent architect, was very "flexible", you can also say opportunistic.

He delivered Jugendstil designs before WW I, Bauhaus designs after WW I and NS designs after 1933. He died in 1946.

Oberpostdirektionen as higher state institutions were buildings which had to represent the power and the authority of the state, especially during the Wilhelmine era (1871-1918) comparable here to justice palaces.


----------



## cinxxx

*Walhalla, Donaustauf, Bayern*


Walhalla, Donaustauf by cinxxx, on Flickr


Walhalla, Donaustauf by cinxxx, on Flickr


Walhalla, Donaustauf by cinxxx, on Flickr


Walhalla, Donaustauf by cinxxx, on Flickr


Walhalla, Donaustauf by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## yubnub

a few more pics from Garmisch-Partenkirchen in the beautiful Bavarian Alps 


Garmisch-Partenkirchen by barnyz, on Flickr


Garmisch-Partenkirchen by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

Great updates!


----------



## yubnub

More snaps from wonderful Garmisch-Partenkirchen


Garmisch-Partenkirchen by barnyz, on Flickr


Garmisch-Partenkirchen by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Odoaker

Nikolaikirche, Potsdam. A Prussian jewel between the worst imaginable commieblocks




























mine


----------



## yubnub

On the way to Mittenwald:

Looking across Lautersee toward Karwendel

Mittenwald by barnyz, on Flickr

Looking over Mittenwald toward Karwendel

Mittenwald by barnyz, on Flickr

View from the top of Karwendel

Mittenwald by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Lake Constance (German: Bodensee), Bayern*

picture taken from near Klosterkirche Birnau










by me


----------



## cinxxx

*Klosterkirche Birnau, Bodensee*


DE - B31 (E54) by cinxxx, on Flickr


DE - B31 (E54) by cinxxx, on Flickr

by me


----------



## Odoaker

Nice Updates! Already so excited what you'll come out with when finally summer has arrived!


----------



## cinxxx

^^Danke .
I still have to post some pictures from Lindau.
Lots of the other pictures are from Switzerland and Liechtenstein though.

On the way back, I made a short stop in Landsberg am Lech (after watching the wonderful pictures here), unfortunately it was dark and the illuminating is poor, and without a tripod and no other places to put the camera, couldn't make pictures. But I will return there definitely.

The car made us trouble, temperature sensor got to maximum, but my guess is, either sensor or computer has problems, cause it does that all the time now, even after a cold night stay. Hope it will be ok, I will take it to service next week, so I can travel as soon as possible.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin-Dahlem: Villa Gerl*

A modern Neoclassical villa in Berlin: the Villa Gerl, architect: Hans Kollhoff (2001)









http://www.modocom.de/belfas/belfasbildkollhoff.htm

The entrance hall









http://www.bal-berlin.de/

The library









http://mobil.bal-berlin.de/index.php?id=53&tx_pbprojects_pi1%5BshowUid%5D=59


----------



## Atomska

yubnub said:


> On the way to Mittenwald:
> 
> Looking across Lautersee toward Karwendel
> 
> Mittenwald by barnyz, on Flickr


This is how I imagine heaven.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hamburg: Levantehaus (heute Park Hyatt Hotel)*

The Levantehaus, a former Kontorhaus (office building and business house, 1911-12, architects: Franz Bach, Carl Bensel), 1995-97 transformed into a hotel (Park Hyatt Hamburg) and a shopping mall by the architects Sidell Gibson Schäfer & Partner and Ockelmann Rottgardt & Partner.

The old facade









http://www.cntraveler.com/hotels/europe/germany/park-hyatt-hamburg-hamburg-germany

The swimming pool









http://hamburg.park.hyatt.de/hyatt/pure/spas/

The shopping mall









by Christian Schweiger http://www.pcpraxis.de/picbase_5612_Christian_Schweiger_Name_des_Bildes_Hamburg_Levantehaus.html


----------



## Avalanix

I think it's time for a real gem which has been very underepresendet in this thread. Yet for me the most beautiful city in Germany to which I've been: Meissen. Famous for it's worldwide reowned porcelain, Meissen has a population of 28000 inhabitants and is located about 30km in the west of Dresden. 












wikipedia

Vineyards :








by Panoramio user: Burkhard Scheller
http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=81&with_photo_id=6723109&order=date_desc&user=993424

Flooding in 2002:








by Panoramio user: schmanne07
http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=225&with_photo_id=33689244&order=date_desc&user=1313503









by Panoramio user: marc.hm
http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl..._photo_id=2188030&order=date_desc&user=409825









by Panoramio user: Jan-Michael Lange
http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=21&with_photo_id=59313934&order=date_desc&user=4549543

pictures where taken from google earth.


----------



## Linguine

great shots from Germany....:cheers:


----------



## yubnub

More shots from Mittenwald in beautiful Bavaria


Mittenwald panorama by barnyz, on Flickr


Mittenwald Karwendel panorama by barnyz, on Flickr


Mittenwald Karwendel panorama by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## erbse

Fantabulous! Thanks for sharing!

But please have the max. 3 pics per post rule in mind, thanks  @ Avalanix


----------



## Avalanix

Meissen streets by flickr user toby_2008:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tobi0406/1365779058/sizes/l/in/photostream/

by flickr user GlasTraum








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ross-rasmo/5191804717/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## erbse

^ Another advice that should be given here: That's how to embed flickr photos here.

It's not just faster, but the only legit way to share flickr images in forums. We've been in a lot of trouble with them already :|


----------



## Jobaneu

*Travemünde (Lübeck, Schleswig-Holstein)*

The old quarter of Travemünde, in the background the parish church St. Lorenz (tower 1605-21, nave 1557)









by uempe http://www.flickr.com/photos/uempe/ In the foreground the former residence of Travemünde's Lübeck bailiff ("Lübsche Vogtei", 1551).









by Dr. Karen Meyer-Rebentisch http://www.luebeck-info.com/sehenswuerdigkeiten/travemuende-altstadt.html

St. Lorenz, interior, altar and pulpit (sculptor: Hieronymus Hassenberg, 18th century)









by Jürgen Howaldt http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:StLorenzTrave-02-3.jpg?uselang=de#file


----------



## d.henney

Abbey St. Marienthal Ostritz near Görlitz (Lusatia) and during the flooding of the Neisse 2010. The abbey is the oldest nunnery of the Cistercian Order in Germany to have maintained unbroken occupation of its house since its foundation.









http://www.cistercensi.info/abbazie/abbazie.asp?ab=84&lin=en&page=2









http://www.hilfe-fuer-marienthal.de/


----------



## Caravaggio

How bad was the damage inflicted on the buildings due to the flooding? Btw Gr8t pics


----------



## Avalanix

The buildings in Meissen and Dresden (which was formerly known as Florence of Germany) were severly damaged. It was considered to be the biggest catastrophe in since world war 2 in Germany. Luckily today there are no signs of any damage left. Meissen looks as good as it may never did. (thanks due to the money from western germany :cheers

To see more of Meissen I highly recommend you that Panoramio feed from Thomas Eichler:

http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=49164394&order=date_desc&user=4624481


----------



## erbse

^ You're obviously talking about the Elbe flood 2002, while the above pictures only show the rather minor Neisse flood of 2010. 


Btw: Welcome back, d.henney! Wo warst du so lange?


----------



## Odoaker

Berlin, Prenzlauer Berg










mine


----------



## Jobaneu

*St. Wendel (Saarland): Wendalinusbasilika*

The late Gothic pilgrimage church St. Wendalinus (ca. 1400-1470, the middle tower with a late Baroque helmet) in St. Wendel, where the saint shall have been buried. 
St. Wendalinus is the patron saint of shepherds.









in the foreground the Mia-Münster-Haus (1986-89), a museum, architect: Hanns Schönecker http://www.simskultur.net/simskultur-der-kultursommer-2009/im-herbst-und-winter-2009-der-heilige-wendelinus-und-seine-stadt

The facade









by Lokilech http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:StWendelDomFront.jpg?uselang=de#file

The choir









by johann j.m. http://www.flickr.com/photos/johannjm/


----------



## Jobaneu

*St. Wendel (Saarland): Wendalinusbasilika*

The interior









by johann j.m. http://www.flickr.com/photos/johannjm/









by johann j.m. http://www.flickr.com/photos/johannjm/

The pulpit was presumably donated in 1462 by the famous theologian and philosopher Cardinal Nikolaus von Kues. The cancer is his heraldic animal (Nikolaus Krebs was his family name, born in Kues). It is the second oldest stone pulpit in Germany.









by johann j.m. http://www.flickr.com/photos/johannjm/


----------



## Jobaneu

*St. Wendel (Saarland): Wendalinusbasilika*

The vaultings with late Gothic ornamental paintings









by johann j.m. http://www.flickr.com/photos/johannjm/

The tomb of St. Wendalinus (ca. 1500, the bronze cover plate from 1924 by the sculptor Georg Busch)









by Lokilech http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Wendelinus.jpg&filetimestamp=20070625210807#file

The organ (1934) by the organ builder firm Klais in the old Baroque organ case (1782 by Friedrich Carl Stumm)









by Lautergold http://www.flickr.com/photos/lautergold/


----------



## Pannyers

*Bernkastel*


































































More pictures of Bernkastel


----------



## Odoaker

Jagdschloss Baum










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3209/3020600100_f8d31bc649_z.jpg?zz=1


----------



## cinxxx

*Lindau, Bayern*


Lindau am Bodensee by cinxxx, on Flickr


Lindau am Bodensee by cinxxx, on Flickr


Lindau am Bodensee by cinxxx, on Flickr


Lindau am Bodensee by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Lindau, Bayern*


Lindau am Bodensee by cinxxx, on Flickr


Lindau am Bodensee by cinxxx, on Flickr


Lindau am Bodensee by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Lindau, Bayern*


Lindau am Bodensee by cinxxx, on Flickr


Lindau am Bodensee by cinxxx, on Flickr


Lindau am Bodensee by cinxxx, on Flickr


Lindau am Bodensee by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## erbse

ZischUp :lol:


Geil photos, thanks for sharing! I really like Lindau on vacation.


----------



## cinxxx

Lindau am Bodensee by cinxxx, on Flickr

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>










Lindau am Bodensee by cinxxx, on Flickr


Lindau am Bodensee by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lindau am Bodensee by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lindau am Bodensee by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Lindau am Bodensee by cinxxx, on Flickr


Lindau am Bodensee by cinxxx, on Flickr


Lindau am Bodensee by cinxxx, on Flickr

That was all from Lindau, by me 
@erbse: I'm happy you like them


----------



## Jobaneu

*Schwarzenberg (Erzgebirge, Sachsen): Schloss und St.-Georgen-Kirche*

Schwarzenberg Castle (on the right) and St. Georgen church (on the left)

An older castle (12th century) was transformed into a Renaissance hunting palace for the Saxon prince-electors (1556-58).









by Franzfoto http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Schwarzenberg_-_Schloss.JPG?uselang=de#file









by Devilsanddust http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Kirche_und_schloss_schwarzenberg.jpg?uselang=de#file

The castle keep 









by Franzfoto http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Schwarzenberg_-_Schloss_mit_Bergfried.JPG?uselang=de#file


----------



## Kampflamm

Town hall of *Meppen*:










Source


----------



## cinxxx

*Christmas Museum in Rothenburg o.d.T.*


Rothenburg ob der Tauber by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## erbse

Odoaker said:


> thank you Jobaneu, the progress is indeed impressive. Now it would only need the Haus des Lehrers to disappear, but on the contrary it just recieves modern additions :/


What are you talking about? :?


----------



## Odoaker

erbse said:


> What are you talking about? :?


Die Fachhochschule nebendran. Dachte immer, das Gebäude hieße Haus des Lehrers. Geplant war eigentlich, es abzureißen. Stattdessen entsteht im Verbund mit selbiger ein Neubau.


----------



## yubnub

*Mittenwald*
View from the top of Karwendal

Mittenwald by barnyz, on Flickr
and a typical street

Mittenwald by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Jobaneu

*Potsdam (Brandenburg): Fachhochschule am Alten Markt*



Odoaker said:


> Die Fachhochschule nebendran. Dachte immer, das Gebäude hieße Haus des Lehrers. Geplant war eigentlich, es abzureißen. Stattdessen entsteht im Verbund mit selbiger ein Neubau.


Really? 

That would be a disaster.

It's this ugly building adjacent to the Nikolaikirche (the shoe box on the left side of the Fortuna Gate and the church).









http://nachbarschaft.immobilienscout24.de/adressen/brandenburg,potsdam,noerdliche-innenstadt/ausbildung/fachhochschule-potsdam,125211.html









http://www.phase1.de/phase1_bottom.php?l=de&c%5B1%5D=projects&c%5B2%5D=landtag-brandenburg-kunst-am-bau&c%5B3%5D=information_slide&w=UG&id=985

Fight our lefties for their architectonical GDR-"heritage"?

If I can believe this article, then the building shall be demolished in 2013.

http://www.pnn.de/potsdam/323368/

Did they subvert that decision?


----------



## Jobaneu

*Karlsruhe (Baden-Württemberg, Baden): Rechenzentrum der 1&1 Internet AG*

The datacentre of the 1&1 Internet AG, completed in 2003, architect: Graf & Graf, Montabaur









by 1&1 / Dirk-Thomas Meffert http://www.dsl-informationen.de/1und1_informationen.php


----------



## Jobaneu

*Radolfzell (Baden-Württemberg): Scheffel-Schlößchen*

The German poet Joseph Victor von Scheffel buyed this neoclassical villa in Radolfzell and built in 1878-79 the tower, the tower's architect: the Berlin Karl von Großheim









by Holger Spiering http://www.bodenseefotografie.de/images/image_gallery/images/mettnau_017-2008__scheffel-_0002.jpg









http://www.hikr.org/gallery/photo706046.html


----------



## Jobaneu

*Mittenwald (Bayern): katholische Pfarrkirche St. Peter und Paul*

The main parish church of Mittenwald is a late Baroque building, designed by the architect and stuccoer Joseph Schmutzer (1734-49). The basement of the tower is decorated with 18th century frescoes.









http://www.violin-maller.de/geschaeft.htm









by Aisano http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...r+Paul.jpeg&filetimestamp=20110704195514#file

The beautiful interior with excellent frescoes by Matthäus Günther is a typical example for the Bavarian Rococo, but I've found no good postable photographies.


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

Jobaneu said:


> The beautiful interior with excellent frescoes by Matthäus Günther is a typical example for the Bavarian Rococo, but I've found no good postable photographies.




mittenwald von JimmyPierce auf Flickr


St.Peter und Paul von werner boehm * auf Flickr


----------



## Jobaneu

*Krün bei Mittenwald (Bayern): Kapelle "Maria Rast"*



Bavarian Angelshark said:


> JimmyPierce auf Flickr
> 
> werner boehm auf Flickr


Oh..., thanks.

Here the Krün chapel before the Karwendel Mountains near Mittenwald









by jörg.lutz http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/










http://www.gaestehaus-christophorus.de/de/galerie.htm









http://www.gaestehaus-christophorus.de/de/galerie.htm


----------



## Jobaneu

*Augsburg (Bayern, Schwaben): Schaezlerpalais*

Augsburg's most magnificient palace, the Schaezlerpalais, has overcome the air raids of WW II undestroyed. It was built 1765-70 for the very rich banker Benedikt Adam Liebert von Liebenhofen by the Bavarian court architect Karl Albert von Lespilliez. It's the master piece of this artist, today a museum.

The main facade to the Maximilianstraße is only ca. 20 m long, but the rearward wing 107 m.









by Dida from Augsburg http://www.panoramio.com/user/2230275?with_photo_id=55311538

Above you can also see the Hercules Fountain in front of the palace, 1597-1602 by the sculptor Adriaen de Vries.









© Regio Augsburg Tourismus GmbH http://www.germany.travel/de/staedte-kultur/staedte/galerie-augsburg.html

A part of the long rear wing









by sualk61 http://www.flickr.com/photos/sualk61/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Augsburg (Bayern, Schwaben): Schaezlerpalais*

The highlight of the sumptous interior decoration is the ball room (boiseries of the walls by the sculptor Placidus Verhelst, fresco by Gregorio Guglielmi, stucco work by Franz Xaver Feichtmayr d. J.), one of the most beautiful German ball rooms, inaugurated 1770 by Marie Antoinette, the Austrian Habsburg princess, daughter of Empress Maria Theresia, who stopped off in Augsburg on her journey from Vienna to Straßburg, where she should marry the French Dauphin, the later King Louis XVI. It is recorded, that the fourteen year old girl danced ardently in this splendid room.









http://www.altaugsburggesellschaft.de/org/bisherige-projekte.htm

Guglielmi's fresco (1767)









http://www.altaugsburggesellschaft.de/org/bisherige-projekte.htm


----------



## yyyves

Frankfurt, Long Island bar in the foreground...










pic taken from : http://www.longislandsummerlounge.de/lisl/galerie


----------



## Kampflamm

Bonn's superawesome skyline!


Bonn


----------



## Odoaker

Veste Oberhaus










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6063/6130067482_8834289066_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2560/5700704954_ed15c98dd1_b.jpg










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5221/5700110649_790899e6c0_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Egg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4059/4670939781_d90f6f0476_b.jpg


----------



## cinxxx

Do you have some ideas for some daytrips, from Ingolstadt? 
We only have Saturday and Tuesday free. 

Some ideas that came into my mind would be: 
- Ulm
- Augsburg
- Landsberg am Lech
- Castle Neuschweinstein
- Nördlingen + Dinkelsbühl
- Passau


----------



## Odoaker

I have no idea, sorry. 

Schloss Schönau










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...-08-07-27+15-17-47+Schönau,_Wasserschloss.JPG


----------



## Jobaneu

cinxxx said:


> Do you have some ideas for some daytrips, from Ingolstadt?
> We only have Saturday and Tuesday free.
> 
> Some ideas that came into my mind would be:
> - Ulm
> - Augsburg
> - Landsberg am Lech
> - Castle Neuschweinstein
> - Nördlingen + Dinkelsbühl
> - Passau


All good ideas, except Neuschwanstein. Don't visit Neuschwanstein during a main tourist time like a weekend around May Day. You will have to wait for hours (too many visitors).

Visit Neuschwanstein on a normal weekday in the off season, perhaps a week after May Day (attention: I believe on Mondays the castle is closed like many points of interest).

You could buy a guidebook. This one is quite good for beginners. 

http://www.weltzeituhr.com/reise/adac_reisefuehrer_9.shtml

There are naturally more detailed guidebooks for ervery distinct region in Germany on the market, but a book like the ADAC Guide is quite useful for a general overview.

PS: 

I would visit on a weekend like the coming a bigger city, perhaps Augsburg/Ulm. To be sure there will be many tourists too but many citizens also will leave their town, so this will compensate the tourists.


----------



## yubnub

I would also advise agianst Neuschwanstein Castle. It's not very old, most of the interior is not finished, it's overloaded with tourists. It looks great from a distance but up close is very disappointing

I would still recommend visiting the area though. There is another castle nearby (although I did not go in it so might be similar to Neuschwanstein)

Hohenschwangau Castle by barnyz, on Flickr

and Neuschwanstein Castle looks best from a distance even when covered in scaffolding

Neuschwanstein Castle by barnyz, on Flickr

but the best thing if you go is walking up the nearby mountains

Hohenschwangau Castle by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Jobaneu

yubnub said:


> I would also advise agianst Neuschwanstein Castle. It's not very old, most of the interior is not finished, it's overloaded with tourists. It looks great from a distance but up close is very disappointing


I agree, that Hohenschwangau Castle is artistically/architectonically far better than Neuschwanstein Castle, but Neuschwanstein Castle is an extraordinarily beautiful "stage design", if you don't look too close at the details.

And some of its rooms are really impressive like the throne room or the spiral stair case. It's worth to be visited.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=70395195&postcount=7657


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

cinxxx said:


> Do you have some ideas for some daytrips, from Ingolstadt?
> We only have Saturday and Tuesday free.
> 
> Some ideas that came into my mind would be:
> - Ulm
> - Augsburg
> - Landsberg am Lech
> - Castle Neuschweinstein
> - Nördlingen + Dinkelsbühl
> - Passau


Regensburg(!!)
Landshut(!)
Burghausen/Wasserburg


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

I love this thread!!!


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hamburg: "Haus am Park"*

A new villa in Hamburg "Haus am Park" (2009), architects: Splendid Architecture









by Ralf Büscher http://www.inool.com/haus-am-park-in-hamburg-by-splendid-architecture/house-at-the-park-02-wallpaper/









by Ralf Büscher http://www.inool.com/haus-am-park-in-hamburg-by-splendid-architecture/house-at-the-park-02-wallpaper/









by Ralf Büscher http://www.inool.com/haus-am-park-in-hamburg-by-splendid-architecture/house-at-the-park-02-wallpaper/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hamburg: "Haus am Park"*

The backyard









by Ralf Büscher http://www.inool.com/haus-am-park-in-hamburg-by-splendid-architecture/house-at-the-park-02-wallpaper/









by Ralf Büscher http://www.inool.com/haus-am-park-in-hamburg-by-splendid-architecture/house-at-the-park-02-wallpaper/


----------



## cinxxx

Bavarian Angelshark said:


> Regensburg(!!)
> Landshut(!)
> Burghausen/Wasserburg


Regensburg, visited 2 times already .
The others, added to the list. 
Wasserburg am Inn or Wasserburg am Bodensee?

Yesterday, it was Ulm, a nice city.
I heard a lot of Spanish, I think most of them were tourists though.
And I also climbed all the 768 steps of the Münster tower, that was not the most easy thing to do .
Pictures will come.


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

cinxxx said:


> Regensburg, visited 2 times already .
> The others, added to the list.
> Wasserburg am Inn or Wasserburg am Bodensee?


Wasserburg *am Inn*. It's cute but maybe not that interesting.

*Wasserburg*

Abends in Wasserburg von Helmut Reichelt auf Flickr

I would prefer Burghausen to Wasserburg!
Burghausen is definitely more beautiful. Nice oldtown + longest castle in Europe!! One of my favourite small towns in Upper Bavaria!

*Burghausen*








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b8/Panoramaburghausen_wiki.jpg
von Martin Wimmer (Martin Wimmer) [CC-BY-3.0 (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/3.0)], via Wikimedia Commons

 There's also the opportunity to combine Burghausen with Altötting (15km west of Burghausen). Altötting is one of the most important pilgrimage destinations of Germany. 

*Altötting*









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/6a/360alt%C3%B6tting_Kopie.jpg
von Martin Wimmer (Eigenes Werk) [GFDL (www.gnu.org/copyleft/fdl.html) oder CC-BY-SA-3.0 (www.creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0)], via Wikimedia Commons 

Landshut and Passau are *must visits* imo.

*Landshut*

Morgenstund von sneare auf Flickr

*Passau*

Auf halber Höhe von Helmut Reichelt auf Flickr


----------



## d.henney

Spremberg, a small town at the Spree (yep, the Berlin river) (my birthplace =P). Befor the wars Spremberg was the centre of Germany. The oldtown is located on a island between two Spree arms. Unfortunatly there are many war damages, everywhere you can see empty space and empty space filled with commie blocks or stupid or boring modern stuff. But there are still nice mansions and typical pre-war-stuff. A nice town at a small river between woodland and sunflower fields. =)








by forum-grenzstadt.net

view down into the oldtown, in the background the Georgenberg









old pic of the Georgenberg with Bismarck tower and one of the small mansion districts








by http://www.cga-verlag.de


Bismarck tower in Spremberg








lkspn.de









Schwanenteich (swan lake) with castle Spremberg








lkspn.de








niederlausitz.de

old post office Spremberg









church in Spremberg/Graustein

















landscape view platforms on top of the Spremberg/Schwarze Pumpe power plant








bilfinger.com

yeah, enough. 

@erbse
Nunja, wenn man mal nix zu tun hat und die Vergesslichkeit bezwungen wird, denkt man auch mal wieder ans ssc-forum. ;D


----------



## Odoaker

Jobaneu said:


> Really?
> 
> That would be a disaster.
> 
> 
> 
> Fight our lefties for their architectonical GDR-"heritage"?
> 
> If I can believe this article, then the building shall be demolished in 2013.
> 
> http://www.pnn.de/potsdam/323368/
> 
> Did they subvert that decision?


I havent got a clue, but as a matter of fact, the addition is already finished. And yes, it is combined with the whole complex.










http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/3/dsc01499b.jpg

A recently reconstructed gas bar in Potsdam, which today serves as a Café










http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/7034/dsc01503qd.jpg


----------



## oakwood....

yyyves said:


> Frankfurt, Long Island bar in the foreground...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic taken from : http://www.longislandsummerlounge.de/lisl/galerie


This photo is definitely one of the best on the forum.


----------



## Jobaneu

Odoaker said:


> I havent got a clue, but as a matter of fact, the addition is already finished. And yes, it is combined with the whole complex.


Depressing.

A stupid boring building modernized by an equally stupid boring building, that's really modern and enlightened.


----------



## Avalanix

> Spremberg, a small town at the Spree (yep, the Berlin river) (my birthplace =P). Befor the wars Spremberg was the centre of Germany. The oldtown is located on a island between two Spree arms. Unfortunatly there are many war damages, everywhere you can see empty space and empty space filled with commie blocks or stupid or boring modern stuff. But there are still nice mansions and typical pre-war-stuff. A nice town at a small river between woodland and sunflower fields. =)


hey^^
I'm just about 10km away from that city. The photos are a bit outdated though.


----------



## Odoaker

Burg Alzenau










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/31/Alzenau_-_Burg_Alzenau_-_2352.jpg?uselang=de










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped....jpg/1024px-Alzenau_-_Burg_Alzenau_-_2360.jpg


----------



## cinxxx

On my Germany thread, pictures of Ulm, a very nice city 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=90924627&postcount=647

View of the Alps from the Minster

Ulm (DE) by cinxxx, on Flickr

And the minster itself

Ulm (DE) by cinxxx, on Flickr


Ulm (DE) by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## yubnub

Ettal Abbey in Bavaria


Ettal Abbey by barnyz, on Flickr


Ettal Abbey by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Odoaker

Wachtenburg










http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1123/1424176867_7598c2291f_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3178/2595063925_0971dcd7a3_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3233/2595065823_88d0d54e6a_b.jpg


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Townhall Meuselwitz, Thuringia*.


DSCF5361 von fchmksfkcb auf Flickr


----------



## Karasek

*Townhall Vacha, Thuringia*


----------



## yubnub

More shots from Garmisch-Partenkirchen

Garmisch-Partenkirchen by barnyz, on Flickr


Garmisch-Partenkirchen by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Atomska

^^

The last photo is beautiful. That kind of scenery amazes me.


----------



## Karasek

*Topplerschlößchen (Topplers small castle) from 1388, the fortified house of Heinrich Toppler, mayor of Rothenburg o.d.T.*


----------



## Jobaneu

*Münster (Nordrhein-Westfalen, Westfalen): Haus Lütkenbeck*

The Lütkenbeck Mansion was a Baroque palace, built 1695-1720, architect: Gottfried Laurenz Pictorius

As long ago as in the year 1720, the only just finished building burnt down and was not rebuilt.

The forecourt survived with galleries and two pavilions: the chapel (on the left) and the court pavilion with a prison (on the right)









by Inga Tawadrous http://www.muensterschezeitung.de/1603079









by GD (2005) http://www.luetkenbeck.de/

The chapel's interior









http://www.freundeskreis-landesmuseum.de/?id=75


----------



## Odoaker

Eilingen Abbey










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2483/3974796539_d953c97e4f_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2459/3902392924_4696b780e7_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2764/4352832520_c6d7fbd878_b.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Münster (Nordrhein-Westfalen, Westfalen): Beverförder Hof, zerstört*

Pictorius built also several palaces in Münster, the most beautiful of them was the Beverförde Palace, destroyed by air raids, the reconstructable ruin demoished after the war, here a model

The cour d'honneur









http://www.muenster.de/stadt/museum/modell_beverfoerder-hof.html


The garden front









http://www.muenster.de/stadt/museum/modell_beverfoerder-hof.html


----------



## Jobaneu

*Steinfurt (Nordrhein-Westfalen, Westfalen): St. Johann Nepomuk*

The Catholic parish church of Steinfurt (1721-24 by Pictorius)









http://www.kkbf.de/willkommen.htm









http://www.kkbf.de/willkommen.htm

Unfortunately the church has lost its Baroque decoration (high altar, pulpit) by a neo Romanesque remodelling and extension in 1885, so the interior is rather sober.









http://www.kirche.tv/Default.aspx?tabid=497


----------



## italiano_pellicano

wow amazing pics , i love gemany is amazing


----------



## Jobaneu

*Drensteinfurt (Nordrhein-Westfalen, Westfalen): Haus Steinfurt*

The Steinfurt Mansion is a Baroque moated castle (1707-09 by the architect Lambert Friedrich Corfey) near Münster.









http://www.motorflug-muenster.de/17-Schl%F6sser-Tour.html


The 19th century bridge to the forecourt with two Neoclassical guard pavilions (ca. 1830) and the old Renaissance gate house (1583-91, on the right).









by Gerd Friedrich http://www.panoramio.com/user/212954?with_photo_id=1191535

The cour d'honneur of the Steinfurt Mansion









by Begede http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Haussteinfurt1.JPG&filetimestamp=20090327190401#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Drensteinfurt-Rinkerode (Nordrhein-Westfalen, Westfalen): Haus Borg*

In Drensteinfurt-Rinkerode you can find another moated castle: Haus Borg (15th - 20th century, the Baroque parts by Pictorius).









http://www.motorflug-muenster.de/17-Schl%F6sser-Tour.html









by Blue Petunia http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









by Blue Petunia http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Drensteinfurt-Rinkerode (Nordrhein-Westfalen, Westfalen): Haus Bisping*

A third moated castle in Drensteinfurt was the Bisping Mansion, only the very beautiful gate house (1651) still exists.









by Stefan Didam, Schmallenberg http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...ng_2011.jpg&filetimestamp=20110808110906#file









http://www.muensterland-tourismus.de/21782/drensteinfurt-tourismus


----------



## Jobaneu

*Drensteinfurt-Mersch (Nordrhein-Westfalen, Westfalen): Haus Venne*

The fourth moated castle in Drensteinfurt near Münster is the Venne Mansion, architect: Lambert Friedrich Corfey, 1710.









drawing by Christian Hohe, ca. 1860, Alexander Duncker Collection http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...Duncker.jpg&filetimestamp=20110109161023#file

The facade to the cour d'honneur









by Greune Stee http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









by Begede http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Haus_venne_01.jpg&filetimestamp=20090326085540#file

Lambert Friedrich Corfey, who was an artillery officer and military engineer like Johann Balthasar Neumann or Johann Conrad Schlaun, was the son of the brigadier Lambert Friedrich Corfey.
His father commanded the Imperial artillery during the siege and capture of Belgrade in 1688, at that time the most powerful forteress of the Ottoman Empire on the Danube, a decisive victory which allowed the Habsburg emperor to secure Hungary, conquered from the Turks since 1683 after the devastating Ottoman defeat at Vienna.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siege_of_Belgrade_(1688)


----------



## Jobaneu

*Ascheberg-Herbern (Nordrhein-Westfalen, Westfalen): Haus Itlingen*

Only 1,5 km away from the Venne Mansion is Itlingen Mansion, a moated castle from Johann Conrad Schlaun (ca.1755).









by lychee_vanilla http://www.flickr.com/photos/lychee_vanilla/









by lychee_vanilla http://www.flickr.com/photos/lychee_vanilla/









by lychee_vanilla http://www.flickr.com/photos/lychee_vanilla/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Münster (Nordrhein-Westfalen, Westfalen): ehemalige Dominikanerkirche, heute Universitätskirche*

Lambert Friedrich Corfey's most important church is the Münster Dominican church (1708-25), destroyed by air raids, but rebuilt (the interior decoration is lost). From the monastery still exists only a part of the facade adjacent to the church facade.









by dendroaspis2008 http://www.flickr.com/photos/sauerpower/









by Florian Adler http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Dominikanerkirche.jpg?uselang=de#file









by Островский Александр, Киев http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:NRW,_Munster_-_Dominikanerkirche_01.jpg?uselang=de#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Münster (Nordrhein-Westfalen, Westfalen): ehemalige Dominikanerkirche, heute Universitätskirche*

The interior









by dendroaspis2008 http://www.flickr.com/photos/sauerpower/

Today the choir of the church is separated from the nave by a wall to form an altar chapel. In the chapel behind the wall you can find this Baroque high altar from the Gaukirche in Paderborn.









by Blau blüh...http://www.qype.com/place/166230-Dominikanerkirche-Muenster#

Looking back









by Blau blüh...http://www.qype.com/place/166230-Dominikanerkirche-Muenster#

When Friedrich Lambert Corfey died in 1733, in the meantime nobilitated and general of the Münster and Cologne prince-bishopric artillery, he was buried in a crypt under this church. Johann Conrad Schlaun designed his epitaph.


----------



## yubnub

Eibsee looking toward Zugspitze in Bavaria:

Eibsee by barnyz, on Flickr

Eibsee by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Badinghagen










http://www.klaes-w.de/fotos/sauerland/meinerzhagen_schloss_badinghagen_8293.jpg


----------



## dreis

*Burg Eltz*

Burg Eltz is one of the few castles in Germany that was never destroyed or damaged in war. 33 generations of Eltz family have controlled the castle and continue to this day. I think it's one of the most impressive castles in Germany.

All pictures taken by me.


----------



## yubnub

Great photos, Burg Eltz is really stunning, I really want to go there next time im in Germany


----------



## Jobaneu

yubnub said:


> Great photos, Burg Eltz is really stunning, I really want to go there next time im in Germany


For me Eltz Castle is also a reminder of our good old Deutschmark. The 500 D-Mark note showed on its back Burg Eltz









http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archivo:500_DM_Serie3_Rueckseite.jpg

On the face of the note was printed the Renaissance portrait of an unknown man (1521, painter: Hans Maler zu Schwaz from Ulm, living and working in Schwaz/Tyrol near Innsbruck, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hans_Maler_zu_Schwaz, perhaps a self-portrait).









http://www.rp-online.de/wirtschaft/ratgeber/verbraucher/die-geschichte-der-d-mark-1.2606594


----------



## cinxxx

Really great fortress!
:cheers2:


----------



## Parisian Girl

Wonderful photos.


----------



## Avalanix

The Fog is awesome, a really good shot.

Feldbergsee vom Berg
Feldbergsea from above


----------



## Linguine

breathtaking ...kay:


----------



## Avalanix

thank you!
Freiburg


----------



## Avalanix

Schwarzwald auf dem Schauinsland Berg.
In the Blackforest on the "Schauinsland" mountain (translated: viewintothecountry)


----------



## Odoaker

Dreieichenhain










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...024px-Burg_Hayn,_Dreieichenhain,_Dreieich.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Steinsberg










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5264/5774044860_263c452fb7_b.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6155/6186445914_4cb69da950_b.jpg










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5216/5507448836_3fb4823a92_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Burg Lichtenberg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7257/7028865037_8ee91eb3b3_b.jpg


----------



## erbse

Awesome patina on the roof there! kay:


----------



## Odoaker

Almost French


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Büdingen










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4048/4684942790_a14fe60f4d_b.jpg










http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1267/4684307907_e4f3efdffc_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Burg Querfurt










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3190/3400824639_c571f0889b_b.jpg










http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1190/1082246414_0abb25e81c_o.jpg










http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1041/729882466_d5720c13b6_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Burg Hanstein










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6187/6021866511_8eb49fd28a_b.jpg

View










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3158/2729734254_963831b8c2_b.jpg


----------



## Pannyers

*View on Bernkastel*

Taken at 14-10-2011:









Taken at 9-4-2012:









More pictures of Bernkastel of my, click here.


----------



## Odoaker

Hülchrath










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4100/4871631264_9fdc6e8a59_b.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6088/6106704017_ddea4380ac_b.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4143/4915912934_c2a0ce1822_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Boosenburg










http://roesslerlinie.de/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/004_11_oberburg_niederburg-1024x768.jpg


----------



## yubnub

Victorinus said:


> Taken at 14-10-2011:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken at 9-4-2012:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures of Bernkastel of my, click here.


great view and great photos


----------



## Odoaker

Burg Neuleiningen (destroyed by French)










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6085/6153159338_12d022e9a7_b.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6076/6153165208_49957b2326_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Auerbacher Schloss (destroyed by French. They also massacred the civilians inside) 










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3514/3744423066_8a6ba1a456_b.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6105/6312514304_36e4cc9ee0_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Burg Breuberg










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/166/360700687_9366a8303a_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2726/4259268076_f2c8f0040a_b.jpg










http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1217/1091994539_07d740b60a_b.jpg


----------



## yubnub

Parisian Girl said:


> Incredible interiors!





italiano_pellicano said:


> wow amazing


Germany is full of palaces with interiors like this, Munich alone has three massive palaces so im going to recommend everyone visit :cheers:

oh and the beer and sauages are awesome as well


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Schildthurn/Zeilarn (Rottal-Inn), Lower Bavaria *


Kirchen Schildthurn von Robert Schüller auf Flickr


----------



## Odoaker

Potsdam


----------



## Thibxl

Neuschwanstein Castle, 20.05.12 - Album









Hohenschwangau, 20.05.12 - Album









Neuschwanstein Castle, 20.05.12 - Album


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Wolfshagen (Prignitz)










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2548/3825494525_7554900dbc_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Burg Blankenberg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4020/4646038933_b489146ef9_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3351/3582195628_1832de8571_b.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4065/4646035275_9fdd2bd81b_b.jpg


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Durlach (Karlsruhe), Baden-Württemberg*


Blick auf Durlach von tuxbrother auf Flickr


IMG_6197_8_9Enhancer_jv1hoch von leif_85 auf Flickr


IMG_6311_2_3Enhancer_jv1hoch von leif_85 auf Flickr


IMG_6280_1_2Enhancer_jv2hoch von leif_85 auf Flickr


----------



## Nishavashishth01

this is very wonderful images, Germany is really very beautiful!

event management companies in delhi


----------



## erbse

Nice  But please stick to the *max. 3 pics per post rule*, thank you!


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Röderhof










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2727/5850280672_c6ce3f2ed1_b.jpg


----------



## Avalanix

Ruhr valley


Ruhr valley, Witten von mypictures4u auf Flickr


----------



## yubnub

Another fine palace in Munich (well on the outskirts). The Palace complex at Schleissheim consists of three palaces: New Palace Schleissheim


Munich Schleissheim panorama by barnyz, on Flickr


Munich Schleissheim by barnyz, on Flickr


Munich Schleissheim panorama by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Philippsruhe










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2259/2399356734_528950cfa5_b.jpg


----------



## Chadoh25

Amazing photos!


----------



## Odoaker

Burg Michelstadt










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2104/2222011710_cbaef3faaf_b.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4044/4642265235_581c6c6abe_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2400/2221210805_d8c78116cd_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Schwöbber










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...px-Schloss-Schwobber_Gartenansicht_0193_a.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Burg Nideggen










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7034/6550139803_c9fbde93fd_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3122/2865551423_e5dd9dc21d_b.jpg


----------



## erbse

Such awesome castles! :drool: :applause:


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Herrenberg*, Baden-Württemberg


Stiftskirche Herrenberg von surfingstarfish auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Schloss Kirchentellinsfurt*, Baden-Württemberg


Kirchentellinsfurt Gaststätte Zum Schlosskeller 0001 von DerFussi auf Flickr


----------



## Jobaneu

*Heimerzheim (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Schloss*

The molded castle Heimerzheim (17th century)









http://www.40plus-online.de/regionales/burgenschloesser/burgheimerzheim.html









by jotquadrat http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Burg_Heimerzheim.jpg&filetimestamp=20070902093346#file

The backside









http://www.swisttal.de/plugins/galerie/galerien/Swisttal/10_kodak_ektar100_018.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Miel (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Schloss*

Near Heimerzheim you can visit another molded castle: Miel Palace (1768-71) built for the prime minister Count Belderbusch of the Cologne prince-bishop Max Friedrich by the Bonn architect Johann Georg Leydel.

The count often met here his mistress, the abbess of the Vilich nunnery in the neighbourhood.

The entrance front









http://www.swisttal.de/plugin.php?menuid=85&template=galerie/templates/galerie_front.html&galerie_switch=GALERIE_START&galerie_id=1

The garden side









by Klaus Graf http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Schloss_Miel1.jpg&filetimestamp=20101225012836#file

The garden room with paintings by the prince-bishopric court painter Francois Rousseau on the walls.









http://hochzeit.de/branchenbuch/eintrag/schloss-miel/

The palace is today the centre of a golf resort.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bonn-Vilich (Nordrhein-Wesfalen): St. Peter*

The church of the former nunnery Vilich, now parish church (1270/80, tower ca. 1700).









by Hans Weingartz http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:VILichKIRcheX.jpg?uselang=de#file









by Hagen von Eitzen http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Vilich_St._Peter.jpg?uselang=de#file

The interior, the decoration (altars, pulpit, organ) is lost by bomb hits (1944)









by Hans Weingartz http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Vilichinnen.jpg?uselang=de#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Heimerzheim (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Wasserburg Kriegshoven*

The medieval molded castle Kriegshoven, the second castle in Heimerzheim, was transformed during the 19th century into a Neorenaissance palace.

The castle ca. 1860 already with Renaissance/Baroque alterations









by the painter Theodor Albert, Sammlung Duncker http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...Duncker.jpg&filetimestamp=20081005061445#file

The castle today, the entrance side









by solitaire http://www.wehrbauten.de/print.php?threadid=1406&page=2&sid=ac989b862ee85103cffae054d3f0fd9a

The garden side









by mama knipst! http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Odoaker

lol Jobanau, one shot with the Schloss-Shotgun and already gone again 

Schloss Lieser










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/98/251891317_e59413f811_b.jpg










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/92/251891315_6313b6f0a0_b.jpg










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5060/5544150683_4f64403bca_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Haus Steinfurt










http://www.kreis-warendorf.de/w1/typo3temp/pics/683eb785d7.jpg


----------



## erbse

I like Schloss Lieser at the Moselle (it's near Bernkastel-Kues, one of my favourite timberhouse old towns in Germany) 









Killaars @ Wikimedia Commons


----------



## Jobaneu

*Herrenberg (Baden-Württemberg)*



Bavarian Angelshark said:


> *Herrenberg*, Baden-Württemberg


Here some additional pictures from the old Württemberg town Herrenberg

The Herrenberg market square and the tower of the former collegiate behind the town hall (18th century)









by Memorino http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Marktplatz_Herrenberg.jpg#file

The market square seen from the town hall









by A. Payer http://www.payer.de/tropenarchitektur/troparch046.htm

An old postcard from the fifties with the Renaissance market fountain (and a Beetle).









http://www.herrenbergcards.de/51401.html


----------



## Jobaneu

*Herrenberg (Baden-Württemberg): Stiftskirche*

The Gothic Herrenberg collegiate (the facade 1276-93 with originally 2 Gothic spires, demolished in the 18th century and substituted by a rather clumsy late Baroque steepletop, the nave and choir 1471-93).









by dealerofsalvation http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...dwesten.jpg&filetimestamp=20100627130649#file

Herrenberg in the 17th century (Merian engraving), the castle (13th-15th century) was demolished at the beginning of the 19th century.









photo by Herrenberger http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Merianstich_Herrenberg.jpg&filetimestamp=20090202113515#file

The late Gothic interior with the pulpit (ca. 1500)









by Memorino http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...rg_Chor.jpg&filetimestamp=20110929202846#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Herrenberg (Baden-Württemberg): Stiftskirche und Herrenberger Altar*

One side of the choir stalls (latest Gothic by the sculptor Heinrich Schickhardt the Elder, 1517)









by Memorino http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...gestühl.jpg&filetimestamp=20110929203434#file

The most important work of art in this collegiate was the highaltar from the painter Jerg Ratgeb, finished 1521, now in the Stuttgart State Gallery ( in the church a copy)









http://www.reisenews-online.de/pics/barbara-altar-mit-herrenberger-altar/

The two central pieces of the altar (colours of the photo are unrealistic, too low in contrast): the flagellation and crucifixion of Jesus Christ.









http://www.s-line.de/homepages/m-ebener/Ratgeb_Maler.html

Jerg Ratgeb was born in Schwäbisch Gmünd (1480) and was executed in Pforzheim 1526, torn apart by four horses.

Ratgeb, married with a bondmaid, was a political leader of the rebellious Württemberg peasants during the Great Peasant's War 1525.


----------



## Odoaker

Rammelburg









http://img.fotowelt.chip.de/imgserver/communityimages/404400/404441/1280x.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Faurndau (Baden-Württemberg): Stiftskirche*

The Romanesque collegiate of Faurndau (13th century)









Stadt Faurndau http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Faurndau_Stiftskirche.jpg?uselang=de#file









c.1890 http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Kirche_Faurndau_1885.jpg?uselang=de#file









by kweinland http://www.flickr.com/photos/kweinland/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Faurndau (Baden-Württemberg): Stiftskirche*

The interior









by rolf gross http://mw1.google.com/mw-earth-vectordb/gec/00016/020100320.kmz

A capital









by groenling http://www.flickr.com/photos/ana_sudani/


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Kochertalbrücke (Kocher Viaduct):


Kochertalbruecke_080606 von Shigeyama auf Flickr




Kochertalbrücke von Roland Henz auf Flickr


----------



## Kaufmann

*Dortmunder U - Dortmund U Tower*
















_Source: RN_


----------



## erbse

Really nice! I love that illuminated installation underneath the U, there should be way more such vibrant, urban elements throughout German cities. kay:


----------



## yubnub

Regensburg, historic skyline with the mighty cathedral. Great city, great sausages!!!


Regensburg panorama by barnyz, on Flickr


Regensburg panorama by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Jobaneu

*Mudau (Odenwald, Baden-Württemberg): Schloss Waldleiningen*

Waldleiningen Palace (1828-73), a Neogothic building designed by the architect Karl Brenner and the painter Sebastian Eckhardt for the princes of Leiningen, today a hospital.









by matthiashn http://www.flickr.com/photos/matthiashn/









by Jörg Schülingkamp http://www.panoramio.com/user/4205281









by Stollern http://www.panoramio.com/user/1958191


----------



## Jobaneu

*Fahrenbach (Odenwald, Baden-Württemberg): Protestantische Kirche*

The Neoclassical Protestant church of Fahrenbach (1824-26) is another building by Karl Brenner, constructed with the same reddish Odenwald sandstone like Waldleinigen Palace. Odenwald sandstone was used very often for buildings (for example Amorbach abbey). The stone is very well suited to architectonic purposes.









by Siddhartha Finner http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...er-Stil.jpg&filetimestamp=20090717200251#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Lautertal-Reichenbach (Odenwald, Hessen): Felsenmeer*

The Felsenmeer in the Lauter Valley near Reichenbach is an unusual geological formation consisting of quartz-diorite. Already the Romans quarried here stones from the 2nd until the 4th century for their palaces, villas, temples and later churches in Germania. You can see almost 300 Roman diorite workpieces on the site, which have never left the quarrel, the most famous of it is a big column.









by froutes http://www.flickr.com/photos/froutes/

The aforementionned Roman column, presumably designated for the imperial palace in Trier or for the Trier cathedral, almost 10 m high and weighing ca. 28 tons. Rests of similar columns were found in Trier (one lying in front of the cathedral).









by Armin Kübelbeck http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Felsenmeer_Reichenbach_Riesensaeule_04.jpg#file


Here the remains of a Roman quartz-diorite column in front of the Trier cathedral, the column was one of four in the cathedral's interior. They were part of the building which the mother of Emperor Constantine, Empress Helena, had ordered, destroyed by fire at the end of the 4th century. The Romans themselves substituted the destroyed diorite columns by columns from limestone, so I suppose that Germanic tribes were not responsible. They pillaged Trier several times before 475, when the city finally became Frankish, but not until 408 (several times between 408 and 435 by Vandals, Suebi, Franks, in 451 Trier was pillaged and destroyed by the Huns, 455 again by the Franks, 460 a second time by the Vandals, Suebi and Franks - a terrible era, the decline of the Roman Empire).









by Stefan Kühn http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Trier_Domstein.jpg&filetimestamp=20050602163100#file

The Trier columns were ca. 12 m high, weighing ca. 65 tons each. They were transported from the Lautertal quarrels to Trier by ships on the rivers Main, Rhine and Moselle over a distance of 320 km.


----------



## johnsmith88

Kame said:


> http://www.*****************/





This is not a photograph, but an artwork! 

GOOD JOB


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Hellenstein










http://pcheidenheim.consul-hotels.com/files/Restaurant/Ansicht_Schloss_Hellenstein900.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Felsberg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4023/4395587042_e3a2573ae9_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Beilstein










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7151/6555682689_2b3e7a5176_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3589/3767171526_5947d08c3b_b.jpg










http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1233/661159825_6f35703067_o.jpg


----------



## itchy

Jobaneu,
I love that altarpiece by Ratgeb; thanks for posting.

All of you guys do an *amazing* job and it's such a wonderful treat to visit this thread.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Stuttgart-Asemwald (Baden-Württemberg): Wohnkomplex "Hannibal"*



itchy said:


> All of you guys do an *amazing* job and it's such a wonderful treat to visit this thread.


Yes, we almost exclusively show the beautiful aspects of Germany. Therefore a little bit from the other side of the reality: Stuttgart-Asemwald, the apartment complex "Hannibal" (Lecter?), three buildings, each ca. 70 m high, originally designed for 3000 people, a real masterpiece of the formidable roaring sixties.

Today are living in the high rises (1143 apartments) ca. 1800 people, because the living space of the average flat meanwhile has been increased.









by Johannes Fasold, modified by Wildfeuer http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Hannibal_Stuttgart.jpg









by Bear62 http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Stuttgart-Asemwald_Wohnblock_1.JPG?uselang=de#file









by Bear62 http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Stuttgart-Asemwald_Wohnblock_2.JPG?uselang=de#file

This type of housing high rises was iconic for almost two decades (during the sixties and seventies) in the western part of Germany, the equivalent of the even duller eastern plattenbau.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Stuttgart-Asemwald (Baden-Württemberg): Wohnkomplex "Hannibal"*

An aerial view of the complex









by Frank Herzog, Möhringen http://www.asemwald.de/

"Hannibal" seen from the Stuttgart airport









by albspotter http://www.flickr.com/photos/albspotter/

As I have read, the inhabitants of "Hannibal" are quite happy to live here. If they are in their apartments, they can look out into the beautiful landscape, don't have to see the high rises.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Stuttgart-Heslach (Baden-Württemberg): Stadtbad*

The municipal baths of Stuttgart-Heslach, 1929, architects: Franz Cloos, Friedrich Fischle. At this time, it were the biggest baths in Germany (swimming pool 50 m long).

The entrance side









by SPD SÃ¼d http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

The rear side (the pool hall)









from the website of the architects Fiedler und Aichele, who renovated the building (1989-92) http://www.fiedleraichele.de/index.php?id=61


----------



## Jobaneu

*Stuttgart-Heslach (Baden-Württemberg): Stadtbad*

The newly designed entrance hall (architects: Fiedler und Aichele)









from the website of the architects Fiedler und Aichele, who renovated the building (1989-92) http://www.fiedleraichele.de/index.php?id=61

The pool hall









from the website of the architects Fiedler und Aichele, who renovated the building (1989-92) http://www.fiedleraichele.de/index.php?id=61


----------



## Odoaker

Johanniterburg










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8025/6999264472_9ef37684d8_b.jpg


----------



## itchy

Jobaneu said:


> Yes, we almost exclusively show the beautiful aspects of Germany.


Ugliness is everywhere, of course. But the thing that strikes me is _it appears that even most of the smaller towns in Germany have something that is architecturally and historically significant_; that certainly is *not* the case here in the United States.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Aachen (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Pfalzkapelle*



itchy said:


> Ugliness is everywhere, of course. But the thing that strikes me is _it appears that even most of the smaller towns in Germany have something that is architecturally and historically significant_; that certainly is *not* the case here in the United States.


That's true.

But Germany is around a thousand years older than the USA.

When Columbus discovered America, the Germans had already worn out five imperial dynasties and the sixth was ruling.

Not to forget the Romans, who colonized parts of which was later Western Germany and created monuments here some centuries before the Carolingians.

In thousand years, you will have caught up, I'm sure, you will see 

German architecture begins with the Carolingians, most influential the Aachen octagon, the palatine chapel of Charlemagne's main residence (ca. 800 A.D., on the right, today the centre of Aachen cathedral with a late Gothic choir, on the left the throne hall, today the core ot the late Gothic Aachen town hall, the tower at the corner of the throne hall was housing the personal rooms of Emperor Charlemagne, where he lived, it still exists today as part of the town hall).









http://www.archaeologie-online.de/magazin/nachrichten/die-aachener-pfalzanlage-wird-systematisch-erforscht-19265/










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Aachen_Dehio_1887.jpg#file










by Marco Nuhsbaum, Aachen http://www.preim.de/ueber-uns/fotowettbewerb/ergebnis/


By far not as grandiose as were Roman imperial palaces like in Trier (around 300 A.D.), but not as bad for Western Europe in the year 800 after the demolitions during the era of the great migrations.

The Vikings had still to visit the old continent from the north and the Hungarians from the east and the Arabs from the south (yes, they too were here again, almost two hundred years after Charles Martel, for example in Switzerland between 952 and 960) , but now, around 800 A.D., there is some peace and quiet and stability again in western and central Europe.

So you have still plenty of time to build up (or to ruin) your country.


----------



## Odoaker

Sadly though, the greatest examples of early German palaces haven't even survived One of the largest of them was even first destroyed in the 18th century by the French.

The Royal Palace of Ingelheim










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...ngelheim.jpg/800px-Kaiserpfalz2-Ingelheim.jpg










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...truktionsmodell_der_Kaiserpfalz_Ingelheim.jpg

Other important examples - Speyer, Worms - were also victims of our neighbours.


----------



## Pannyers

*Trier*



















More pictures of Trier from my, you can find here.


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Meßkirch










http://www.flidolin.de/IMAGES/02_GP...ridingen_frickingen/Schloss-Messkirch-946.jpg


----------



## yubnub

Freising street scene

Freising by barnyz, on Flickr

Freising cathedral interior with godrays!!!

Freising Cathedral by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Pannyers

*Ürzig, an der Mosel*


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Schöckingen










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...ngen_Schloß.jpg/1024px-Schöckingen_Schloß.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Reichenberg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6055/6310334487_11742c889a_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Schloß Greifenstein










http://www.naturpark-fraenkische-schweiz.de/schloesser/greifenstein/greifenstein011.JPG


----------



## Pannyers

*Bernkastel - Burg Landshut*









Taken by me on 2-6-2012 21:25.

I Love this city, I've been here now for three times in one year.


----------



## Odoaker

Wasserschloss Irmelshausen










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5137/5416074890_287b5be711_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6020/6208243926_f70e9cd8e7_b.jpg


----------



## erbse

^ Looks like the Lieps in my hometown Neubrandenburg


----------



## Odoaker

You are... looking for it in Wikipedia... right! Despite the fact that this bunch of trees shown in the picture is located in the Baltic Sea, regarding the credits on flickr.

The ruins of Church St Sixti in Merseburg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4063/4229500880_a97c94eacb_b.jpg


----------



## erbse

Odoaker said:


> You are... looking for it in Wikipedia... right! Despite the fact that this bunch of trees shown in the picture is located in the Baltic Sea, regarding the credits on flickr.


:?


----------



## italiano_pellicano

wow amazing pics of this amazing country


----------



## Odoaker

erbse said:


> :?


Kurzform: Ja, sieht so aus, aber diese Bäume stehen woanders


----------



## itchy

Odoaker said:


> Wasserschloss Irmelshausen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5137/5416074890_287b5be711_b.jpg


Simply magnificent! Wunderbar!


----------



## aarhusforever

Odoaker said:


> The ruins of Church St Sixti in Merseburg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4063/4229500880_a97c94eacb_b.jpg


Amazing photo :cheers:


----------



## Odoaker

Glad you like it  

Cadolzburg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3305/4557165320_484f33ab78_b.jpg










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...SC_0080.jpg/1024px-Cadolzburg_SK_DSC_0080.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2385/1628784946_2568158359_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Schillingsfürst









http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/1843/schlosshofschillingsfue.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Abteikirche Maria Laach










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4143/4944940848_42291261a0_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Wasgau










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3048/2933919506_9e4d44121b_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Braunschweig










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2319/2478380031_2fa4d2bc1a_b.jpg










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/178/486139063_6b4a26ea9e_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2743/4157883831_efbdfe041a_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Truppenübungsplatz Senne










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3610/3439700166_f26fb41e40_b.jpg











http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5305/5615794699_1b5fea8d03_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Herzogenschloss Celle










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2340/5812723268_91a6638484_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Tropical Islands :cripes:










http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1111/5139660244_49b0c770f3_b.jpg


----------



## Tiaren

^^
The former *Cargo Lift Hangar*, initially built to be a hangar for zeppelins, is the largest hall in the entire world.
360m long, 220m wide and 106 m high, the _Eiffel Tower_ could (laying on it's side) fit in twice.

the outside:









the inside dimensions with some little humans:









Right now it's used as a tropical theme park:









Sources are Wikipedia


----------



## Odoaker

Freinsheim










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5220/5386713647_010bcdf46b_b.jpg

Das muss schnellstens gedämmt werden 










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5215/5386714327_513342ac6c_b.jpg











http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5212/5386712843_c0eef4fcb7_b.jpg


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Neumühle

Neumühle castle was the latest construction of a castle in Germany. The expropriated Schulenburg family errected this in 1941 for they possessed the territory today the city of Wolfsburg is located. This was possible through a compensation from the Nazis. Later, when the Sowjets arrived, they were dispossessed again and again due to the reglements of the 2+4 treaties.










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...2&order=date&user=630268&tag=Schloss Neumühle


----------



## nish009

wowwwwwwwwwwwww!
this is so wonderful images of germany. :banana:

picnic resort near delhi


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Regensburg *(Upper Palatinate)


German Alley von jordansjourneys auf Flickr


blue lily lane von missis_jones (in and out) auf Flickr


Posthorngäßchen von Brain farts auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*"Unicorn alley"*

Einhorngäßchen von schwarzbichler auf Flickr


IMG_7069 von oldnewbav auf Flickr


GR_20100220_02296 von oldnewbav auf Flickr


----------



## Odoaker

Regarding most timber framing constructions in lower Saxony, I have to say darker window frames would much improve their appealing. The currect look just doesn't do them justice.


----------



## erbse

The color of the windows ain't much of an issue. Rather the huge amount of tacky plastic/aluminium windows from the local do-it-urself-store that lack real window bars.


----------



## Jobaneu

erbse said:


> The color of the windows ain't much of an issue. Rather the huge amount of tacky plastic/aluminium windows from the local do-it-urself-store that lack real window bars.


This photography illustrates the aesthetic degradation by the wrong windows very well



> Another house on the Marktstraße
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Markus http://www.stadtbild-deutschland.org/forum/index.php?page=User&userID=252


On the left windows with glazing bars, on the right without bars - empty eye orbits.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Düsseldorf (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Haus der Eisenindustrie*



Odoaker said:


> Schloss Neumühle
> 
> Neumühle castle was the latest construction of a castle in Germany. The expropriated Schulenburg family errected this in 1941 for they possessed the territory today the city of Wolfsburg is located. This was possible through a compensation from the Nazis. Later, when the Sowjets arrived, they were dispossessed again and again due to the reglements of the 2+4 treaties.


This neo Baroque castle was designed in 1938 by the architect Paul Bonatz, an internationally successful architect (opera house in Ankara for example) of the conservative "Stuttgart School".

But the same Paul Bonatz designed 1934 the "Kaiser-Wilhelm-Institut" for Iron Research (1934-35) in Düsseldorf, today "Haus der Eisenindustrie" in a Bauhaus manner.









by Wiegels http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...e_1_in_Duesseldorf-Duesseltal,_von_Westen.jpg

During the Nazi years Bonatz constructed many impressive highway bridges (before 1939), here his most beautiful conservatively designed bridge near Limburg over the Lahn (1939, destroyed 1945).









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:RAB-Bruecke-Limburg-1939.jpg&filetimestamp=20090613103207#file

His most famous building is the Stuttgart central station (1913-27), here on a postcard (ca. 1955-60), a gloomy, severe monumental building.

I don't like it, cannot understand the brouhaha about the transformation of this station.









uploaded by roger4336 http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bissendorf (Niedersachsen): Schelenburg*

The Schelenburg is a moulded castle near Osnabrück. On the left the oldest part, a Gothic tower house, on the right a Renaissance palace (1500-32 by the architect Jörg Unkair). Jörg Unkair came from a village near Tübingen, worked as a young man on the Straßburg Minster as mason.









by Rick Wezenaar Photography http://www.flickr.com/photos/rwez/









by Tebdi http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...sendorf.jpg&filetimestamp=20060717191006#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bissendorf (Niedersachsen): Schelenburg*

The facade to the courtyard









by Kurpfalzbilder http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:InnenhofSchelenburg.JPG?uselang=de#file









by Rick Wezenaar Photography http://www.flickr.com/photos/rwez/


----------



## itchy

Jobaneu said:


> One of the most beautiful Einbeck houses is the Eicke Mansion (1612)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by RMA http://www.stadtbild-deutschland.org/forum/index.php?page=User&userID=3153


I'm amazed that such delicately figured cut wood exposed to the elements for centuries is in such good condition....surely it has been replaced and isn't original?


----------



## Jobaneu

itchy said:


> I'm amazed that such delicately figured cut wood exposed to the elements for centuries is in such good condition....surely it has been replaced and isn't original?


To my knowledge, it's original. The wood had been repainted every few years. The colour(s) protects the wood.


----------



## erbse

Such wood indeed hardly has to be replaced, not even after some 500 years of time passed. It just has to be maintained well.


----------



## Jobaneu

*München (Bayern): Widenmayerstrasse 1, 2, 3, Bankhaus von der Heydt*

Former upper-class tenement blocks, built around 1900.
From left to right: Widenmayerstraße 1 (architect: August Brüchle), 2 and 3 (architect: August Nopper), today mostly offices.









Rufus46 http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...nchen-1.jpg&filetimestamp=20110210194913#file

Widenmayerstraße 3, now the office building of the Von-der-Heydt-Bank









http://www.bankhaus-vonderheydt.de/









by Rufus46 http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Widenmayerstr._3_Muenchen-1.jpg?uselang=de#file


----------



## Odoaker

Hexenbürgermeisterhaus in Lemgo










http://www.flickr.com/photos/_o_de_andrade_/3359364607/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Tiaren

*Dresden:*


Winterhochdruck by thomasstache, on Flickr


Badewasser ist fertig by thomasstache, on Flickr


Eiskalt am Morgen by thomasstache, on Flickr


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bad Salzungen (Thüringen): Gradierwerk*

Bad Salzungen, a Thuringian spa town, has perhaps Germany's most beautiful graduation galleries. One gallery of the complex already existed since 100 years, when it was doubled and two half timbered buildings (the central building and a pump room) were added (1901-06) to form a garden courtyard.

A model of the site in the Ruhla (a Thuringian town) "mini-a-thür" (a park with models of buildings). The photography only shows one of the galleries, the other is vis-à-vis the shown, in the foreground the pump room, in the middle of the courtyard a music pavilion.









by Kosmo http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Miniathür_Gradierwerk_BaSa.jpg#file

Along the galleries can promenade patients suffering from asthma and breathe the evaporating brine. The brine trickles down over bundles of brushwood, white from the crusts of mineral salts which remain on the wood.
The patients are wearing white gowns to protect their clothes from the salt spray.









by Reiseland ThÃ¼ringen http://www.flickr.com/photos/thueringentourismus/

The central building









by hansen berlin http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Heldburg (Thüringen): Forsthaus*

The forester's house in Heldburg designed by the court architect of the dukes of Sachsen-Meiningen Otto Hoppe in 1883.









by Michael Sander http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...eldburg.jpg&filetimestamp=20051228114809#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hermannsfeld (Thüringen): Jagdschloss Fasanerie*

A hunting lodge of the dukes of Sachsen-Meiningen: Fasanerie Palace, ca. 1790









by Redakktion Freizeitstars http://www.freizeitstars.de/user/redaktion-freizeitstars









by Redakktion Freizeitstars http://www.freizeitstars.de/user/redaktion-freizeitstars


----------



## Tiaren

*Opera House, Bayreuth* today listet as new Unesco world heritage site:


Bayreuth Markgräfliches Opernhaus by David 张, on Flickr

Probably Europe's best preserved original baroque opera house.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Engelskirchen-Ehreshoven (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Schloss Ehreshoven*

Ehreshoven Palace, another moated castle, ca. 1690









Old postcard http://www.ebay.de/itm/50592664-Engelskirchen-Schloss-Ehreshoven-Aggertal-/140777934316

The cour d' honneur









Stift Ehreshoven, photographer: Harald Soehngen http://www.zeitenblicke.de/2010/1/titel









by Frank Vincentz http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Engelskirchen_-_Schloss_Ehreshoven_29_ies.jpg#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*München (Bayern): Herzog-Max-Palais*

A building from Leo von Klenze, the Duke Max Palace, 1827-31 with splendidly decorated rooms 

The NS authorities forced in 1937 Duke Ludwig Wilhelm of Bavaria to sell his palace to the Reichsbank and demolished the building to widen the Von-der-Tann-Straße. In this building was born the later Empress Elisabeth of Austria (Sissy) in 1837.










http://alt.stolpersteine-muenchen.de/Archiv/Docu/doku-090516-grammbitter.htm

A parade of the Bavarian army in 1842 on the Ludwigstrasse in front of King Ludwig I, behind the king the Duke Max Palace (on the left).

Sissi was then 5 years old. Perhaps she was watching the parade from a window of her parent's palace.









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Maxpalais13.jpg&filetimestamp=20111204125907


----------



## Jobaneu

*München (Bayern): Bundesbankfiliale, Ludwigstraße 13*

The Herzog Max Palais was replaced by a Reichsbank building in the typical official NS Neoclassical style (1938-51), not as dull and brutal as usual, one of the better examples of this style, architect: Heinrich Wolff









by Andreas Praefcke http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:M%C3%BCnchen_Ludwigstra%C3%9Fe_13_Bundesbank.jpg&filetimestamp=20090129084855#file









http://alt.stolpersteine-muenchen.de/Archiv/Docu/doku-090516-grammbitter.htm


----------



## Jobaneu

*Frankfurt (Hessen): ehemalige Allianz-Villa, heute Kameha Suite Bar & Restaurant*

A neo Baroque villa in Frankfurt (1898-1900)









by rickymor http://www.flickr.com/photos/rickymor/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Frankfurt-Sachsenhausen (Hessen): Villa Mumm*

The Villa Mumm, a neo Louis-XVI palace for a member of the champagne dynasty Mumm, 1902-04, by the Danish architect Aage von Kauffmann, a personal friend of the Mumm family. Von kauffmann designed many villas/palaces for rich Frankfurt clients, mostly destroyed by the air raids during WW II. and the ruins then demolished after the war.










by Melkom http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Villa_Mumm,_Frankfurt_(Nordfassade).jpg&filetimestamp=20050911184122#file

The garden side









by Melkom http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Villa_Mumm,_Frankfurt_(S%C3%BCdfassade).jpg&filetimestamp=20050912052654#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Kronberg (Hessen): Villa Guaita*

From 1884 until 1896 Aage von Kauffmann worked together with Ludwig Neher. One of the buildings of the two architects was the Villa Guaita in Kronberg near Frankfurt (1893, demolished 1961)

The villa's garden side









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Villa_von_Guaita_in_Cronberg_bei_Frankfurt_Architekten_L._Nehe_%26_A._von_Kauffmann,_Frankfurt,_Tafel_31,_Kick_Jahrgang_II.jpg&filetimestamp=20100930172800#file

The main entrance









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Villa_von_Guaita_in_Cronberg_bei_Frankfurt_Architekten_L._Nehe_%26_A._von_Kauffmann,_Frankfurt,_Detail,_Tafel_31,_Kick_Jahrgang_II.jpg&filetimestamp=20100930172659#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Frankfurt (Hessen): Palais Reichenbach-Lessonitz*

Another splendid building of the team von Kauffmann/Neher was the neo Baroque Reichenbach-Lessonitz Palace in Frankfurt (1891/92, destroyed in 1944).

The entrance grille









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Filealais_der_Gräfin_E._von_Reichenbach_in_Frankfurt_am_Main,_Architekten_L._Neher_und_A._v._Kauffmann_Frankfurt,_Tor,_Kick_Jahrgang_II.JPG?uselang=de#file

Part of the facade to the cour d'honneur









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Filealais_der_Gräfin_E._von_Reichenbach_in_Frankfurt_am_Main,_Architekten_L._Neher_und_A._v._Kauffmann_Frankfurt,_Hauptfassade,_Tafel_48,_Kick_Jahrgang_II.jpg?uselang=de#file

On the plot of the palace (ruin demolished after the war) are now rising the twin towers of the Deutsche Bank headquarter, 1979-84, 155 m high, architects: Walter Hanig, Johannes Scheidt, Johannes Schmidt









by Jürgen Matern http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Twintowers_of_Deutsche_Bank_Headquarter_in_Frankfurt_a.M..jpg&filetimestamp=20120203115157#file

Aage von Kauffmann returned in 1904 to Copenhagen, where he was born in 1852. He died 1922 in Denmark.


----------



## itchy

Jobaneu said:


> The Villa Mumm, a neo Louis-XVI palace for a member of the champagne dynasty Mumm, 1902-04, by the Danish architect Aage von Kauffmann, a personal friend of the Mumm family. Von kauffmann designed many villas/palaces for rich Frankfurt clients, mostly destroyed by the air raids during WW II. and the ruins then demolished after the war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Melkom http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Villa_Mumm,_Frankfurt_(Nordfassade).jpg&filetimestamp=20050911184122#file


I love it. It looks like a mini opera house.



Jobaneu said:


> Doing something for the touristic promotion of Germany


I think I've suggested this before, but I think you should consider organizing and leading architectural tours!


----------



## Jobaneu

*Eisenach (Thüringen): Schloss Pflugensberg*



itchy said:


> I think I've suggested this before, but I think you should consider organizing and leading architectural tours!


Thanks for the fish, but I've studied Human Medicine, not History of Architecture.

That's only a hobby, even though intensely exercised.


Another villa designed by Aage von Kauffmann and Ludwig Neher: The Pflugensberg Mansion in Eisenach, 1889-92 built for a rich Eisenach textile fabricant.

The entrance side









by Metilsteiner http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:ESA_Pflugensberg_Bild1.jpg#file

The left side facade









http://www.villenviertel.eisenachonline.de/htmls/pflugensberg.htm


The backside









by Metilsteiner http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:ESA_Pflugensberg.jpg#file

It's hardly to believe that such buildings counted for little until a few decades ago, not only in Germany, but everywhere in the Western World.
They could be demolished without much discussion (see Villa Guaita or so many palaces in New York or in Paris, there for example the marvellous Hotel Rose on the Avenue Foch). 

It was a massacre by our modernists, who want to be lefties, side by side with capitalists, who pretend to be conservative.

Both were (and are) phony.


----------



## Linguine

thanks for the amazing photos and features on this thread...:cheers:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Frankfurt-Sachsenhausen (Hessen): Villa Holzmann/Museum Giersch*

The neo-Louis-XVI Holzmann Villa, today a house for temporary exhibitions (Museum Giersch), built 1910 for the entrepreneurial family Holzmann.









by Zsofia Török http://www.rhein-main-wiki.de/index.php?title=Bild:Museum_Giersch.jpeg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Kronberg (Hessen, Taunus): Burg Kronberg*

Kronberg Castle (13th/14th/17th century)









by Johannes Robalotoff http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Burg-Kronberg-JR-E-65-2010-04-18.jpg&filetimestamp=20100510180345#file









by Rainer Kunze http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Kronberg4.jpg&filetimestamp=20100720090825#file









by dontworry http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Kronberger-burg004.jpg?uselang=de#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Kronberg im Taunus (Hessen): Merianstich und Gemälde von Hans Thoma*

Kronberg in a Merian engraving (1655)









http://de.wikisource.org/wiki/Datei:Cronberg_(Merian).jpg#file


Kronberg Castle in a painting by Hans Thoma (1879, today in the Hamburger Kunsthalle)









Bildarchiv Foto Marburg http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Hans_Thoma_-_Blick_auf_Kronberg_im_Taunus.jpg?uselang=de#file


----------



## Tiaren

Who gave this thread the tag "seniorenthread™"? XD

Nice work! @ Odoaker and Jobaneu.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Königswinter (Hessen, Taunus): Villa Andreae*



Tiaren said:


> Who gave this thread the tag "seniorenthread™"? XD


You? 

Better old iron than new scrap.

Here the neo Gothic Villa Andreae in Königstein/Taunus, built 1891 for a Frankfurt banker by Franz von Hoven.









by Karsten11 http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...urg_aus.JPG&filetimestamp=20100822105736#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Frankfurt (Hessen): Goethe-Gymnasium*

The old Goethe-Gymnasium, 1897, by the Berlin architect Karl Frobenius, destroyed by air raids, a typical historicist building of the time









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Wilhelm_Kick,_Einfache_Neubauten,_Stuttgart_1890,_Goethe-Gymnasium_in_Frankfurt_a._M.,_Gesamtansicht,_Architekt_Bauinspektor_Frobenius_in_Charlottenburg.jpg#file









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Wilhelm_Kick,_Einfache_Neubauten,_Stuttgart_1890,_Goethe-Gymnasium_in_Frankfurt_a._M.,_Architekt_Bauinspektor_Frobenius_in_Charlottenburg.JPG#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Frankfurt (Hessen): Goethe-Gymnasium*

The new Goethe-Gymnasium, 1959, architects: Zitter and Kempf, street facade









by Michael Afar http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelafar/

The courtyard









by Michael Afar http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelafar/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Frankfurt (Hessen): Verlagshaus Handelsblatt-Gruppe*

The publishing house of the Verlagsgruppe Handelsblatt, architect: Jo. Franzke, 2001-02









©jofranzke.de http://www.tec-search.net/de/group/232792/Eschersheimer_Landstraße


----------



## Houshmman

Hat jemand neue Bilder von den *Schlössern Neuschwanstein und Hohenschwangau*?


----------



## erbse

Flickr is flooded with it  http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=Neuschwanstein
(almost 100'000 results)

Foto-community.de as well...


----------



## cinxxx

Houshmman said:


> Hat jemand neue Bilder von den *Schlössern Neuschwanstein und Hohenschwangau*?


I have, from 17th June 2012
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157630193587960/


----------



## Pannyers

^^ Nice pictures!!!!

Sadly they are working on the outside:

Schwangau - Schloss Neuschwanstein by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Jobaneu

*Königstein (Hessen): Villa Gans*



Victorinus said:


> ^^ Nice pictures!!!!
> 
> Sadly they are working on the outside:


I've heard, they will paint it pink to attract much more wimmenz 

We'll see.

The three-winged Villa Gans, built for the Frankfurt industrialist Adolf Gans by Bruno Paul (1910-12)









by Karsten11 http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Königstein,_Villa_Gans_(2).JPG?uselang=de#file










by Karsten11 http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Königstein,_Villa_Gans.JPG?uselang=de#file

The left side facade









by Karsten11 http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Königstein,_Villa_Gans,_Seite.JPG?uselang=de#file

The interior is decorated by wall paintings of the Swiss artist Karl Walser, a friend of Liebermann, Corinth and Slevogt.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin-Schöneberg: Kathreiner-Haus*

The former office building of the Kathreiner Malzkaffeefabriken GmbH (malt coffee factories) was the Kathreiner Hochhaus (1928-30, 46 m high). Here you can see a modernist Bruno Paul at work.









by Beek100 http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Berlin,_Sch%C3%B6neberg,_Potsdamer_Stra%C3%9Fe,_Kathreiner-Haus_01.jpg&filetimestamp=20090725150810#file

An old promotional sheet sign for this malt coffee









http://www.werbe-blechschilder.de/blechschild/BSE-2030-1162/Kathreiner+Malzkaffee.html

A little bit more promotion for Kathreiner's malt coffee









http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/5048807


----------



## Houshmman

erbse said:


> Flickr is flooded with it  http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=Neuschwanstein
> (almost 100'000 results)
> 
> Foto-community.de as well...


Danke! 



cinxxx said:


> I have, from 17th June 2012
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157630193587960/


Schöne Bilder! Du bist ein großartiger Profi! :applause:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Köln-Ehrenfeld (Nordrhein-Westfalen): ehemalige 4711-Parfümfabrik*

The former 4711-Eau-de-Cologne-factory (1950-62, architect: Wihelm Koep, today Barthonia-Forum with apartments, offices etc.)









by Schorle http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:4711-Fabrik.JPG&filetimestamp=20101019115759#file









(c) Konservator Stadt Köln, Foto 96592 http://www.bilderbuch-koeln.de/Fotos/ehrenfeld_ehemalige_4711_fabrik_denkmal_konservator_96592

In 1980, when the factory was still producing.









(c) Konservator Stadt Köln, Foto 94418 http://www.bilderbuch-koeln.de/Fotos/ehrenfeld_ehemalige_4711_fabrik_denkmal_konservator_94418


----------



## erbse

Quite a nice piece of 50s industrial architecture. Those are rather rare.  Thank you Jobaneu!


----------



## cinxxx

Houshmman said:


> Schöne Bilder! Du bist ein großartiger Profi! :applause:


Thanks, you make me blush! :tongue3:
It's a hobby, I don't even own profi equipment 

Anyway, my entire gallery is public, so anyone can watch my travels.
It's also ordered by country.
I also have a Germany thread in the Romanian travelogue (visible in my signature), but it's hard to keep it up to date when I'm going somewhere so often (even today I was in Nördlingen and Aalen). :lol:

And a picture to stay on topic

Schloss Linderhof by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Jobaneu

*Friedrichshafen (Baden-Württemberg, Bodensee): Schloss mit Schlosskirche*

The former Benedictine monastery Hofen, secularized (more distinguishedly for expropriated) in 1803, became a summer residence of the Württemberg kings in 1824, therefore it's now called Friedrichshafen Palace.

The monastery, looted and burnt down by Swedish troops 1634 (30-Years'-War) was rebuilt 1695-1701 by the Vorarlberg architect Christian Thumb from the famous Thumb family.
Therefore the church is a typical example of the Vorarlberg Baroque church design scheme, a so called "Wandpfeilerkirche" (barrel vaults with deep lunettes, supported by strong pillars, no side aisles, but chapels between the pillars and galleries above the side chapels).









by Hansueli Krapf http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:2003-07-26_18-39-55_Germany_Baden-Württemberg_Zeppelindorf.JPG?uselang=de#file









by Dietrich Krieger http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Schlosskirche_Friedrichshafen_Föhnsturm_029.JPG?uselang=de#file









by Doris Antony http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Friedrichshafen_castle.jpg?uselang=de#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Friedrichshafen (Baden-Württemberg, Bodensee): Schloss mit Schlosskirche*

The Vorarlberg scheme, Vorarlberg, an Austrian region, was the original home of many of the most important architects and stuccoworkers, who used this scheme in many churches in southern Germany. So also the stucco work here is representative for an early Vorarlberger Wandpfeilerkirche (stuccoers: Johann Schmuzer and his son Josef). Typical for this stucco work: no colours, white stucco, heavy, luscious forms, often fruits, shells, curling acanthus leaves and laurel or fruit wreaths.









by korom http://www.flickr.com/photos/korom/









by korom http://www.flickr.com/photos/korom/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Friedrichshafen (Baden-Württemberg, Bodensee): Schloss und Schlosskirche*

The high altar









by korom http://www.flickr.com/photos/korom/

The right choir stalls with King David, playing the lyre, singing his psalms (like the monks, who sat there erstwhile).









by korom http://www.flickr.com/photos/korom/

Detail of the Vorarlberg stucco work









by korom http://www.flickr.com/photos/korom/


----------



## Odoaker

It seems to be a reco :*(


----------



## Jobaneu

Odoaker said:


> It seems to be a reco :*(


No, not at all.


----------



## Kampflamm

It does mention that it was destroyed in 1944 though...


----------



## Jobaneu

Kampflamm said:


> It does mention that it was destroyed in 1944 though...


Yes, you and Odoaker are right, even the stuccoworik had been reconstructed, I've read now.

I didn't know that.

Friedrichshafen was massively bombed but the monastery is outside of the city centre, so I thought it was not hit.

But that was wrong.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Friedrichshafen (Baden-Württemberg, Bodensee): ehemaliger Hafenbahnhof, heute Zeppelin-Museum*

The old harbour railway station in ca. 1900









http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Friedrichshafen-hafenbahnhof-1900.jpg#file

The new harbour railway station, 1931-33, designed by the architect of the Reichsbahn administration Stuttgart Karl Hagenmeyer.
He created one of the few Bauhaus buildings which I really like. 
Since 1996 it houses the Zeppelin Museum.









by nautair http://www.flickr.com/photos/nautair/









by Rizzo http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Zeppelinmuseum_FN.JPG?uselang=de#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Friedrichshafen (Baden-Württemberg, Bodensee): ehemaliger Hafenbahnhof, heute Zeppelin-Museum*









by BillyPCHouston http://www.flickr.com/photos/billypchouston/









by --Xocolatl http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:FNZeppelinmuseum.jpg&filetimestamp=20080209211747#file









by Le Fromagier Extraordinaire http://www.flickr.com/photos/fromagier/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Friedrichshafen (Baden-Württemberg, Bodensee)*

The former Free Imperial City Buchhorn, which got in 1811 the new name Friedrichshafen after the first Württemberg king Friedrich I on a Merian engraving (1643).









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Dateie_Merian_Sueviae_047-Buchhorn.jpg&filetimestamp=20090726182749#file

The city centre today with the city church St. Nikolaus, widely shaped by post war architecture









by Corradox http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Friedrichshafen_Innenstadtblick.jpg?uselang=de#file









by Themenmixer http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Blick_vom_Moleturm_auf_die_Altstadt_von_Friedrichshafen.jpg?uselang=de#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Friedrichshafen (Baden-Württemberg, Bodensee): Stadtkirche St. Nikolaus und Rathaus*

The main parish church St. Nikolaus, a late Gothic building (15th century) with late Baroque alterations 1745-50), but completely destroyed by air raids and therefore with a modern interior.









by Unterillertaler http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Nikolauskirche_Friedrichshafen.JPG?uselang=de#file

The modern interior









by Andreas Praefcke http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Friedrichshafen_St_Nikolaus_innen.jpg?uselang=de#file

The new town hall (on the right behind the fountain, on the left the choir of St. Nikolaus), 1954-56, architects Wilhelm Tiedje and Ludwig Hilmar Kresse









by Unterillertaler http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Brunnen_in_Friedrichshafen.JPG?uselang=de#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Eriskirch (Baden-Württemberg, Bodensee): Wappen der Freien Reichsstadt Buchhorn*

The coat-of-arms of the Free Imperial City Buchhorn (today Friedrichshafen) from the former Buchhorn office building in Eriskirch,now at the Eriskirch town hall.









by 2micha http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Buchhorn_wappen_eriskirch.jpg&filetimestamp=20110412181628#file

You can see the Buchhorn coat-of-arms (on the left a beech, on the right a horn = Buchhorn) under the Habsburg double headed eagle, the emblem of the reigning imperial dynasty of the time (1619). 

It was the emperor, who formally guaranteed the freedoms of an Imperial City, therefore this arrangement.

You can also see the private crown of Emperor Rudolf II (a masterpiece of the Antwerpen goldsmith Jan Vermeyen from 1602, today in Vienna) over the eagle and the Order of the Golden Fleece (the golden sheep - it should be a ram skin, but who cares = symbol of the dynastic order of the Habsburgs ) below.

Rudolf's II private crown, later the official crown of the emperors of Austria (since 1804 after the end of the Holy Roman Empire of the German Nation).









by Gryffindor http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Weltliche_Schatzkammer_Wien_white.jpg&filetimestamp=20080702220238#file

King August's the Strong set of the Order of the Golden Fleece, a work of his court jeweller Melchior Dinglinger (1722), today in Dresden, here correct with a hanging ram skin.









by Jürgen Karpinski for the Staatliche Kunstsammlungen Dresden http://skd-online-collection.skd.museum/de/contents/show?id=117473

The Buchhorn blazon is today the emblem of Friedrichshafen too.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Eriskirch (Baden-Württemberg, Bodensee): Rathaus*

The town hall of Eriskirch (1949)









by Asio otus http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Eriskirch-Rathaus1-Asio.JPG?uselang=de#file

The backside with the Buchhorn blazon









by Andreas Praefcke http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Eriskirch_Rathaus.jpg?uselang=de#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Heilbronn (Baden-Württemberg): Postamt am Bahnhof*

The post office near the central station in Heilbronn, a neo Renaissance building (1906) by Hermann Ockert









by Rudolf Stricker http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Heilbronn_altes_Postamt.JPG?uselang=de#file









by --Xocolatl http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:HeilbronnPostamt2.jpg?uselang=de#file









by --Xocolatl http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:HeilbronnPostamt3.jpg?uselang=de#file


----------



## Tiaren

*Dresden* skyline:


Dresden Skyline by Chris_1951, on Flickr


----------



## johnsmith88

*RE:*



Kampflamm said:


> Sächsische Schweiz (Saxon Switzerland)



Amazing, It's just like an ancient place.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Nürnberg-Gleißhammer (Bayern, Franken): Zeltnerschloss*

A Nuremberg patrician mansion and an industrial water mill (sheet shaping) at the same time was the "Zeltnerschloss", surrounded by its mill pond (ca. 1570, after destruction by airraids simplified reconstruction).









by fotopusch http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotopusch/









by Olaf_S http://www.flickr.com/photos/olafschanz/









by Olaf_S http://www.flickr.com/photos/olafschanz/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Ammersee (Bayern): Raddampfer "Herrsching"*

A modern paddle steamer (2002) on Lake Ammer, the "Herrsching"









by Neenah http://www.flickr.com/photos/neenah/









by sweden man http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Herrsching (Bayern, Ammersee): Kurparkschlößchen (Scheuermannvilla)*

In 1889 the painter Ludwig Scheuermann designed and built his summer villa in Herrsching on the Ammersee, today called "Kurparkschlößchen" and owned by the town.









by Chris.E http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









by Chris.E http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









riddance77 http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Herrsching-Mühlfeld (Bayern, Ammersee): Schloss Mühlfeld*

Mühlfeld Castle, a mansion built for a Munich patrician, ca. 1550









by Aisano http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Herrsching,_Schloss_Mühlfeld_im_Gegenlicht_2.jpeg?uselang=de#file









by Furukama http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Schloss_Muehlfeld.jpg?uselang=de#file


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Engen *(Baden-Württemberg)


Engen von Matthias Hilf auf Flickr


Engen von uwekulick auf Flickr


Krenkinger Schlössle von uwekulick auf Flickr


----------



## Gouveia

Beautiful..


----------



## Houshmman

^^
Um brasileiro por aqui...


----------



## Houshmman

edit.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Engeratsgundsee (Bayern, Allgäuer Alpen)*

Lake Engeratsgund, 1876 m a.s.l.









by Kauk0r http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Engeratsgundsee_Panorama.jpg?uselang=de#file









by Kauk0r http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Engeratsgundsee.JPG?uselang=de#file









by Pjacobi http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Engeratsgundsee002.JPG?uselang=de#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hamburg-Oevelgönne: Lotsenhäuser am Elbweg*

Pilot houses (19th century) along the Elbe









by christoph_bellin http://www.flickr.com/photos/christoph_bellin/









by christoph_bellin http://www.flickr.com/photos/christoph_bellin/









by christoph_bellin http://www.flickr.com/photos/christoph_bellin/


----------



## Gouveia

Houshmman said:


> ^^
> Um brasileiro por aqui...


Portugues.. 8)

Excelente Engen..


----------



## Houshmman

^^
Engen...? :?


----------



## Tiaren

*Dresden, Germany*:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7548179936/sizes/h/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7548246956/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia

Bavarian Angelshark said:


> *Engen *(Baden-Württemberg)
> 
> 
> Engen von Matthias Hilf auf Flickr
> 
> 
> Engen von uwekulick auf Flickr
> 
> 
> Krenkinger Schlössle von uwekulick auf Flickr


Engen


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Friedberg*, Swabia (Bavaria) 

*pilgrimage church "Herrgottsruh"* (1731–1753)

Friedberg, Wallfahrtskirche Herrgottsruh, Apsis, 2012 von renate.hildebrandt auf Flickr

*city wall* (1409)








source


*pilgrimage church "**Maria Alber*" (1686)

Friedberg, Wallfahrtskapelle Maria Alber, 2012 von renate.hildebrandt auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Friedberg*, Swabia (Bavaria)

*townhall* (1680)

Friedberg, Bayern, Rathaus von MartinW59 auf Flickr

*St. Jakob* (1871-1873)

Friedberg - St. Jakob - Gesangsprobe für die Adventszeit von digital cat  auf Flickr

*castle* (16th century, older parts 13th century)

Schloss - Friedberg von digital cat  auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Schrobenhausen*, Upper Bavaria (Bavaria)

*city wall*

Schrobenhausen . Town wall . Catholic church Saint Jacob von Uhlenhorst auf Flickr









J.-H. Janßen source

*moated castle "Sandizell" *(1580, 1755)

Wasserschloss von j-verne auf Flickr


----------



## itchy

Not enough museum space in Berlin?

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2012/jul/12/berlin-old-masters-art-historians


----------



## Jobaneu

*Schönefeld (Brandenburg): Flughafen Berlin Brandenburg International*



itchy said:


> Not enough museum space in Berlin?
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2012/jul/12/berlin-old-masters-art-historians


Not enough intelligence in Berlin (not only there, if I look at the Elbephilharmonie disaster in Hamburg), not enough competence among our political and administrative elites - that's more likely, much more likely I think.

Too many people are too unable to plan and realize something properly.

The strength and competence of our commercial enterprises is yet concealing this spreading incompetence.

But our political class begins to ruin this advantage too (introduction of female quotas, more taxes, more debts, more bail outs for banksters in a deeply corrupt system and so on and on).

If I look at our universities - a hundred years ago they ranked among the world's best.

And today?

The highest ranking German university, my alma mater Heidelberg number sixty and something in the world.

Nothing comparable to Oxbridge or Stanford or MIT.

Female quotas and the reign of egalitarian ideologues even there, which means the downsizing of competetion and efficiency, the demotivation of the strong and intelligent.

Our latest prestige project: the new airport of our proud capital ("poor but sexy" and foremost bankrupt). There will be some airplanes either in the future, in one year or two or three - who knows. Give them additionally a few hundred million euros and they will finish the project - perhaps.

aerial view (June 2011)









by cellarDoor85 http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/b/be/BER_June2011.jpg/1024px-BER_June2011.jpg

The central terminal building, a view into the (far?) distant future









http://www.willner-ingenieure.de/referenzen.html

The deeply symbolic information tower









by Wikinger86 http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:BBI-Infotower.jpg&filetimestamp=20080630231018#file


----------



## d.henney

Fasanenschlösschen (Moritzburg, near Dresden, Saxony) with small tower at the nearby lake.









wikipedia









wikipedia









http://www.ferienhaus-moritzburg.de


----------



## vitaniya

beautiful!They are the works of art~~~~


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berchtesgadener Land (Bayern): der Obersee*

The Upper Lake (Obersee) is the little brother of Lake König, separated from the Konigssee by a rock slide, which occured in the year 1172, creating a huge debris wall (700 m long, 800 m wide, 320 m high)









http://www.berchtesgadener-land.com/de/obersee-salet-fischunkelalm/

The Obersee, in the background the Röthbach waterfall (vertical drop height 470 m ), Germany's highest waterfall









by Alupus http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Obersee_1.jpg&filetimestamp=20120523171617#file

View in the other direction, in the background the Watzmann mountain (2713 m )









by Alupus http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Obersee_9.jpg&filetimestamp=20120526063902#file


----------



## Odoaker

Lobeda










http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcofieber/2934353892/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Jobaneu

Odoaker said:


> Lobeda


Lauded shall be Lobeda!


----------



## Jobaneu

*Güstrow (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern): Dom*

An example of North German brick Gothic: the Güstrow minster, 13th - 14th century, the white Renaissance gable in the foreground belongs to the minster school (architect: Philipp Brandin, 1575)









by Niteshift http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Güstrow_Dom_2012-07-11_125.JPG?uselang=de#file









by Thomas Galenbeck http://www.galenbeck.de/Reiseberichte/MecklenburgFruehjahr2012/05.html


----------



## Jobaneu

*Güstrow (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern): Dom*









by Schiwago http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Guestrow_Dom.jpg&filetimestamp=20070503151519#file

The choir 









by Schiwago http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Guestrow_Dom1.jpg?uselang=de#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Güstrow (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern): Dom*

The interior 









by Thomas Galenbeck http://www.galenbeck.de/Reiseberichte/MecklenburgFruehjahr2012/05.html

The choir (pulpit ca. 1570)









by Thomas Galenbeck http://www.galenbeck.de/Reiseberichte/MecklenburgFruehjahr2012/05.html










by Schiwago http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Guestrow_Dom_Langschiff_Chor.jpg?uselang=de#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Güstrow (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern): Dom*

Looking back, baptismal font ca. 1570









by Schiwago http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Guestrow_Dom_Langschiff_Orgelempore2.jpg&filetimestamp=20090423204025#file

The main altar by Hinrik Bornemann, a late Gothic Hamburg artist (1495)









by marc_vie http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

The central panel









by Schiwago http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Guestrow_Dom_Bornemann_Altar_Mitte.jpg&filetimestamp=20090423203248#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Güstrow (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern): Dom*

Five (of 10) wooden apostle figures by the Lübeck sculptor Claus Berg (ca. 1530)









by Schiwago http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Guestrow_Dom_Kapelle_Figuren1.jpg?uselang=de#file

The apostle St. James the Elder 









Deutsche Fotothek http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Fotothek_df_ps_0000774_Apostel_-_Jünger_Jesu_%5E_Jakobus_d._Ä._%5E_Pilgerwesen_%5E_Pil.jpg?uselang=de#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Güstrow (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern): Dom*

The funeral monument for Duke Ulrich zu Mecklenburg and his wives by Philipp Brandin (finished 1599)









by marc_vie http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.royaltyguide.nl/families/mecklenburg/mecklenburg2.htm


----------



## Jobaneu

*Güstrow (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern): Dom*

An epitaph (1707) for the physician F. G. Glück by the Flemish sculptor Thomas Quellinus









by Schiwago http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Guestrow_Dom_Epitaph_1707.jpg&filetimestamp=20090423201108#file

A memorial for the fallen soldiers of WW I by the expressionist sculptor Ernst Barlach (1927). The face of the bronze angel is the face of the German artist Käthe Kollwitz. Her son died at the beginning of the war in Flanders, an eighteen year old boy.









Deutsche Fotothek http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Fotothek_df_ps_0000777_002_Engel_%5E_Sonstiges_%5E_Schwebende.jpg?uselang=de#file


The Nazis destroyed the 2 m long angel (Der Schwebende) in 1937, because the figure was not heroic enough, the face too slavic. They also disliked Käthe Kollwitz, a famous social democrat artist.

In 1953 the bronze sculpture was cast once again.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Käthe Kollwitz*

A self portrait of Käthe Kollwitz (1867-1945), 1923









http://weimarart.blogspot.com/2010/07/kathe-kollwitz.html

A mother with her child (perhaps Käthe Kollwitz with her son, 1900, Dresden, Kupferstichkabinett)









http://www.uni-leipzig.de/ru/bilder/kinder/kollwit1.htm


----------



## Jobaneu

*Arno Breker (1900-1991)*

This sort of memorial the Nazis wanted to see: Comrades by Arno Breker (1940), Hitler's favorite sculptor, a relief created for Hitler's gigantic Berlin arch of triumph (design by Adolf Hitler and Albert ´Speer, never realized because of lack of triumph, the arch should be 117 m high and 170 m wide).









http://www.fnp.de/fnp/nachrichten/kultur/buecher/hitlers-lieblingsbildhauer_rmn01.c.9498877.de.html

The arch of triumph (model by Albert Speer, ca. 1940)









http://www.erratik-institut.de/3.2.1_germania_/_321_germania.html

A drawing by Adolf Hitler (ca.1925)









http://www.erratik-institut.de/3.2.1_germania_/_321_germania.html


----------



## Jobaneu

*Das neue Berlin nach Adolf Hitler und Albert Speer (1905-1981)*

Here you can see the arch of triumph over the new Via Triumphalis, the central axis of Nazi Berlin, capital of the Greater Germanic Reich, an avenue for military parades, connecting the new south railway station and the Great Hall (the domed building) with the High Command of the Armed Forces (Oberkommando der Wehrmacht) and Hitler's palace at its sides, planned by Albert Speer and Adolf Hitler, model 1939.









Bundesarchiv http://www.wikiartis.com/albert-speer/werke/entwurf-germania/


Nothing was realized.

The planned Führerpalast (model)









http://germspeer.blogspot.com/2010/06/albert-speer-19051981.html

The Great Hall (315 m x 315m, 320 m high, designed for Hitler speeches and 100000 listeners (or pilgrims, it is some sort of St. Peter and Hitler the Germanic "pope"), seen through the Arch of Triumph, the wings in the foreground are the Oberkommando der Wehrmacht, on the left Hitler's palace, on the right you can see the tiny dome of the Reichstag.









Bundesarchiv http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Bundesarchiv_Bild_146-1983-018-03A,_%22Germania%22,_Modell_%22Gro%C3%9Fe_Halle%22.jpg&filetimestamp=20090224150939#file


----------



## itchy

Jobaneu said:


> Looking back, baptismal font ca. 1570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Schiwago http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Guestrow_Dom_Langschiff_Orgelempore2.jpg&filetimestamp=20090423204025#file


What is the rather large, round decorated censer-like object supported by herms in the center of the foreground?


----------



## Jobaneu

*Güstrow (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern): Domschule*



itchy said:


> What is the rather large, round decorated censer-like object supported by herms in the center of the foreground?


The Renaissance baptismal font (ca. 1570)

Güstrow in 1653 (Merian), the Minster School is designated with "L". You can also see the minster ("F"), the residence palace and the parish church St. Marien ("G").









Topographia Saxoniae Inferioris http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:G%C3%BCstrow_Karte_aus_der_Topographia_Saxoniae_Inferioris.jpg&filetimestamp=20100323142646#file

The Minster School (1575-79, architect: Philipp Brandin) today, the oldest preserved school building in Mecklenburg.









by Norbert Kaiser http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:G%C3%BCstrow_Kerstingstra%C3%9Fe_Giebel_der_Domschule_(01-2).jpg&filetimestamp=20111102214245#file









by Norbert Kaiser http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:G%C3%BCstrow_Kerstingstra%C3%9Fe_Domschule_(01-2).jpg&filetimestamp=20111102213726#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Güstrow (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern): Schloss*

The Güstrow Palace, a Renaissance castle of the dukes of Mecklenburg (1558-67 by Franz Parr: west and unfinished south wing; north wing, 1587-91 by Philipp Brandin; east wing: 1597 by Claus Midow, 1795 demolished).

The gatehouse (1671 by Charles Philippe Dieussard) and the western entrance wing by Franz Parr.









by Niteshift http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Güstrow_Schloss_Torhaus_2012-07-11_034.JPG?uselang=de#file

The western entrance wing (architect: Franz Parr)









by fraktalisbull http://www.flickr.com/photos/pic-bull/









by marc_vie http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Güstrow (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern): Schloss*

The courtyard, in the background the western entrance wing, on the right Philipp Brandin's north wing with the big tower.









by Norbert Kaiser http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Schloss_G%C3%BCstrow_-_Blick_%C3%BCber_den_Innenhof_(01-2).jpg&filetimestamp=20111105212832#file

The southern wing, view from the courtyard









by Reinhard Kirchner http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:G%C3%BCstrow-Schloss,_Fassade_innen_ReiKi.jpg&filetimestamp=20101105161535#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Güstrow (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern): Schloss*

Franz Parr's unfinished south wing and the palace garden

The castle ca. 1650, the demolished east wing on the right









drawing private property http://www.mv-schloesser.de/index.p...mX3NldF9wb3NbaGl0c109JTI1bnBmX3NldF9wb3MlMjU=









by Stephan Rudolf-Kramer http://www.mv-schloesser.de/netautor/napro4/appl/na_professional/parse.php?id=2500%2C1000314%2C%2C%2CbnBmX3NldF9wb3NbaGl0c109MjgmeF9JTklUX0ZVTExURVhUWzBdPXllcw%3D%3D









by Harke http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:G%C3%BCstrowSchloss%26Park.JPG&filetimestamp=20080812202547#file


----------



## Odoaker

Die leistungsfaehigste Windkraftanlage der Welt von Enercon in St. Alban










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6180551934/lightbox/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Güstrow (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern): the town in 1653 and 1704*

Güstrow in a Merian engraving (1653)









A: castle, C: minster, E: St. Marien, G: town hall http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Guestrow-1653-Merian.jpg#file

Güstrow in 1704 (market square F, town hall G, behind the town hall the city church St. Marien, the minster B on the bottom right).









http://de.academic.ru/dic.nsf/dewiki/561474


----------



## Jobaneu

*Güstrow (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern): Rathaus mit Marktplatz*

The town hall (origins 13th century) was around 1800 widely transformed into an early Neoclassical (Louis XVI) building, architect: David Anton Kufahl









St. Marien behind the town hall, by g18273g http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









by Coradoline http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Rathaus_Güstrow_2011.JPG?uselang=de#file

Houses on the market square (17th-19th century)









by g18273g http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Güstrow is a real gem, only a small town (30000 inhabitants), but a rare example of a widely undestroyed German city.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Güstrow (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern): St. Marien*

The city church St. Marien, a late brick Gothic building (1503-08) with Neogothic alterations, the Baroque helmet from 1765









by Victoriasee http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









by Reinhard Kirchner http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:G%C3%BCstrow-StMarien-2010_ReiKi.jpg&filetimestamp=20101105155138#file









by German Circle http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Güstrow (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern): St. Marien*









by Katanga http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=DateiSCF1976.JPG&filetimestamp=20080104144920#file

The interior with late Gothic crucifixion group (created by a Rostock atelier, 1516)









http://www.zum.de/Faecher/G/BW/Landeskunde/w2/hanse/staedte/guestrow/marien01.htm









http://www.zum.de/Faecher/G/BW/Landeskunde/w2/hanse/staedte/guestrow/marien01.htm


----------



## Jobaneu

*Güstrow (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern): St. Marien*

The vaults









by Andreas Hamann http://www.germany.travel/de/freizeit-erholung/ferienstrassen/galerie-europaeische-route-der-backsteingotik.html

The main altar by the Brusells sculptor Jan Borman the Elder (1522)









http://www.oetker-stiftungen.de/foerderbeispiele_1-1.html

Looking back to the organ (case 1764 by the Rostock organ builder Paul Schmidt)









http://www.pfarrgemeinde-guestrow.de/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=36&Itemid=60


----------



## Jobaneu

*Güstrow (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern): ehemalige Kapelle des Heilig-Geist-Spitals, heute Norddeutsches Krippenmuseum*

The late Gothic former hospital chapel (1424) is today a museum (christmas cribs)









by Thomas Galenbeck http://www.galenbeck.de/Reiseberichte/MecklenburgFruehjahr2012/12.html

A crib from Bali (Indonesia, cedar wood)









by Thomas Galenbeck http://www.galenbeck.de/Reiseberichte/MecklenburgFruehjahr2012/12.html


----------



## Jobaneu

*Güstrow (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern): Barlachhaus und Museum*

From 1910 until his death 1938 lived Ernst Barlach, the expressionist sculptor, in his self designed Güstrow house, today a museum.









© Uwe Seemann, Güstrow http://museen.kulturportal-mv.de/de/museen_von_a_bis_z/atelierhaus_ausstellungsforum_grafikkabinett_ernst_barlach_stiftung.html

Barlach's atelier in this house









by Thomas Galenbeck http://www.usatipps.com/Reiseberichte/MecklenburgFruehjahr2012/08.html

Sitting Old Woman (1933), a typical Barlach sculpture









by Thomas Galenbeck http://www.usatipps.com/Reiseberichte/MecklenburgFruehjahr2012/08.html


----------



## Jobaneu

*Güstrow (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern): Gertrudenkapelle, heute Teil des Barlachmuseums*

The late Gothic Gertrudenkapelle houses today Barlach sculptures too. The chapel is part of the Güstrow Barlach Museum









© Uwe Seemann, Güstrow http://www.ovg-guestrow.de/index.php?p=gu_ernst_barlach.htm


----------



## erbse

Güstrow! kay: Mecklenburg, home sweet home. So sweet.

Thanks a lot for all the detailed insights here, Jobaneu!

Wish I had the leisure and vim to create such elaborate tours once in a while.
Always wanted to start something like that for MeckPomm here at SSC.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Güstrow (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern): Amtsgericht und Denkmal für die Befreiungskriege 1813-15*

The Güstrow court house (1877)









by MrsMeyer http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:GuestrowAmtsgericht.jpg?uselang=de#file

The column is a memorial for the fallen soldiers of the Wars of Liberation (1813-15, against Napoleon), 1863-65, architect: Hermann Willebrand, sculptor: Georg Wiese









by Schiwago http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Guestrow_Denkmal1813.jpg&filetimestamp=20070503213506#file


----------



## Jobaneu

erbse said:


> Güstrow! kay: Mecklenburg, home sweet home. So sweet.
> 
> Thanks a lot for all the detailed insights here, Jobaneu!
> 
> Wish I had the leisure and vim to create such elaborate tours once in a while.
> Always wanted to start something like that for MeckPomm here at SSC.



I hope, nonsense, I expect, I DEMAND, that the masses will flood Güstrow and MacPomm from allover the world.

May the Chinese and Indians come, hundreds of millions.

We need the money.

For Greece, Italy, Spain, Portugal, soon France.

Germany has to save a bankrupt world!

PS

Not to forget Berlin, our "poor but sexy" capital.

I want my money back (or at least Kaiser Wilhelm).


----------



## Odoaker

Jobaneu said:


> From 1910 until his death 1938 lived Ernst Barlach, the expressionist sculptor, in his self designed Güstrow house, today a museum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © Uwe Seemann, Güstrow http://museen.kulturportal-mv.de/de/museen_von_a_bis_z/atelierhaus_ausstellungsforum_grafikkabinett_ernst_barlach_stiftung.html
> 
> Barlach's atelier in this house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Thomas Galenbeck http://www.usatipps.com/Reiseberichte/MecklenburgFruehjahr2012/08.html
> 
> Sitting Old Woman (1933), a typical Barlach sculpture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Thomas Galenbeck http://www.usatipps.com/Reiseberichte/MecklenburgFruehjahr2012/08.html


This reminds me of some of the most horrendous hours in school dealing with "Sansibar oder letzte der Grund"...


----------



## Jobaneu

*Güstrow (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern): "Lesender Klosterschüler" in der Gertrudenkapelle*



Odoaker said:


> This reminds me of some of the most horrendous hours in school dealing with "Sansibar oder letzte der Grund"...


Although Alfred Andersch's novel is fictitious, the sculpture "Lesender Klosterschüler" (reading conventual disciple) exists. You can see it today in the Güstrow Gertrudenkapelle









Gertrudenkapelle, photo by W. Sch. http://www.dialog-bb.de/print.php?page=1246525859&f=1

Not fictitious is also, that Ernst Barlach, this great artist, was categorized by the degenerate Nazis as "entartet" (degenerate).

Hundreds of his sculptures were removed from public art collections, public spaces etc., "Der Schwebende" in the Güstrow minster was smelted down.

Barlach had to leave the Prussian Academy of Fine Arts.

1938 he died by heart attack.


----------



## cinxxx

*Tegernsee - Wallberg: Upper Bavaria*










picture source

(if it doesn't show, try refresh or see the link - it's Picasaweb issue)


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Ehrenbürg* (531.7 m) - a butte in the Franconian Jura, Upper Franconia (Bavaria)


NOR_0377 von arnold.foto auf Flickr


Walberla von larsvegas0815 auf Flickr


Blick vom Walberla von bobodonia auf Flickr


----------



## Jobaneu

*Kreuth (Bayern, Tegernsee): Schloss Ringberg*

Ringberg Palace (ca 900 m high, near the Tegernsee) was designed by the artist-painter Friedrich Attenhuber for Duke Luitpold of Bavaria, a historicist conglomerate of many styles from Romanesque over Renaissance to Baroque, built from 1913 until Luitpold's death 1973, never completely finished.
Normally, you can't visit the palace. It is used for conferences.









http://www.mpa-garching.mpg.de/mpa/conferences/crumps05/

Today it is owned by the Max-Planck-Gesellschaft.

The entrance









by Schtone http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Schloss_Ringberg_april_2009.jpg&filetimestamp=20090428132903#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Traben-Trarbach (Rheinland-Pfalz, Mosel): Lorettahaus*

The Lorettahaus (1904-07), a resedential and business house.









by Berthold Werner http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Traben-Trarbach_BW_2012-05-20_17-00-38.JPG&filetimestamp=20120523184440#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Traben-Trarbach (Rheinland-Pfalz, Mosel): ehemaliges Kommandantenhaus*

This simple Baroque building in Traben-Trabach was the house of the commander of the French fortress Mont Royal over the town.









by Berthold Werner http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Traben-Trarbach_BW_2012-05-20_17-11-59.JPG#file

Vauban had built this mighty fortress from 1687 until 1698 for 12000 soldiers and 3000 horses. 

Soon after the completion, the Treaty of Ryswick (1697), which ended the Nine Years' War (France against the Holy Roman Empire, Spain, Great Britain and the Netherlands) determind its demolition. Only sparse remains can be seen today on the mountain (ca. 300 m high) over the town.

The stones of the commander's house were transferred from its original site within the fortress down to the city, where it was rebuilt (1701/1750).

Plan of Mont Royal









spuren-der-krieg.de http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

A reconstruction









http://www.montroyalsummercamp.de/?q=node/7


----------



## Jobaneu

*Traben-Trarbach (Rheinland-Pfalz, Mosel): Hotel Vier Löwen*

The neo Gothic Hotel Vier Löwen (ca. 1895)









by Berthold Werner http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Traben-Trarbach_BW_2012-05-20_17-09-26_stitch.jpg#file









by Berthold Werner http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Traben-Trarbach_BW_2012-05-20_17-09-26.JPG#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Mudershausen (Rheinland-Pfalz, Taunus): Burg Hohlenfels*

Hohlenfels Castle (14th-15th century and 1712-16)









by Johannes Robalotoff http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Burg-Hohlenfels-JR-G6-3645-2009-08-04.jpg?uselang=de#file

The Baroque wing (1712-16)









by Johannes Robalotoff http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Burg-Hohlenfels-JR-G6-3633-2009-08-04.jpg?uselang=de#file


----------



## Odoaker

A fountain in Leimen (hometown of famous card player Boris Becker!)










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3260/2760002721_af25c8a53e_b.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Traben-Trarbach (Rheinland-Pfalz, Mosel): Mittelmosel-Museum (Haus Böcking)*



Odoaker said:


> A fountain in Leimen (hometown of famous card player Boris Becker!)




The Böcking Mansion (ca. 1750), today home of the Mittelmosel-Museum, designed by Christian Ludwig Hautt, the court architect of the duke of Pfalz-Zweibrücken.









by Kathrin_E http://members.virtualtourist.com/m/p/m/1ca752/

The parlour









by Berthold Werner http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Traben-Trarbach_BW_2012-05-20_16-32-42.JPG#file

A portrait of Christian Ludwig Hautt, holding a ground plan of the Roman Pantheon, in this museum.









by an unknown painter, Mittelmosel-Museum, Traben-Trarbach http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Christian_Ludwig_Hautt.jpg&filetimestamp=20120703161022#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Traben-Trarbach (Rheinland-Pfalz, Mosel): Alter Bahnhof und Kellerei Julius Kayser*

The former railway station of Traben-Trarbach (1904) by Bruno Möhring









© Copyright Colin Smith http://geo.hlipp.de/photo/697

The Kellerei Julius Kayser (a Jugendstil winery) by Bruno Möhring (1906-07)









by Kathrin_E http://members.virtualtourist.com/m/p/m/1ca7b3/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Traben-Trarbach/Bad Wildstein (Rheinland-Pfalz, Mosel): Hotel Parkschlößchen und Badehaus*

Hotel Parkschlößchen (1901/1905) by Bruno Möhring









http://www.rp-online.de/reise/news/die-besten-wellness-hotels-in-deutschland-1.2383957

The former Bad Wildstein bathhouse (1883)









http://www.roscheiderhof.de/kulturdb/client/einObjekt.php?id=14777


----------



## Odoaker

The mansion of painter Max Liebermann in Berlin


----------



## Jobaneu

*Kaiserslautern (Rheinland-Pfalz): Villa Kröckel*

The architect Carl Spatz designed the neo Renaissance Villa Kröckel (1886) for a building contractor and sandstone quarry owner, today a restaurant.









http://www.zirkl.de/lauternotizen/dezember-2010/07/









by Sr. F http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Villa_Kröckel.jpg#file









http://www.schwarzaufweiss.de/deutschland/kaiserslautern-reisefuehrer/villa_kroeckel.htm


----------



## Elbröwer

Hundertwasser









Horse Racing









The grieving Magdeburg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Klaus Störtebeker, ein Piratenschicksal*

Elbröwer live a dangerous life. 

The alleged skull of Klaus Störtebeker (in the background a face reconstruction), Germany's most famous and for some years most successful pirat.









photography: DPA http://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/stoertebeker-das-raetsel-um-den-freibeuter-schaedel-fotostrecke-33811-2.html

The Hamburg authorities caught the rover and 30 of his accomplices, chipped off their heads and nailed them on a rack to deter copycats.

That was 1401 AD.










photography: DPA http://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/stoertebeker-das-raetsel-um-den-freibeuter-schaedel-fotostrecke-33811-2.html

If the skull is really the skull of Mr. Störtebeker, nobody knows for sure. But the bones are ca. 600 years old. It's surely the nailed skull of a pirat, discovered 1878 during construction works on the Grasbrook site, the site, where Klaus Störtebeker & Co were decapitated.

Hamburg in 1660, the Grasbrook is the swampy grassland between the city and the Elbe, a cattle run and place for executions (Gras Bruch in the plan).
Today there is the Speicherstadt with its canals and storehouses.









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Hamburg-um-1660.jpg&filetimestamp=20060723102125#file

The skull can be seen in the Museum for Hamburg History.

In the plan you can also see, how heavily fortified the Hanse town was.

The top modern fortifications protected the city during the 30 Years' war. Hamburg got rich and richer during this war in contrast to the most of other German regions.

Between 1616 and 1625 the city council had built 22 bastions and 11 ravelins, in front of the ramparts deep and broad water ditches.

In 1642 stood 167 heavy guns on the ramparts, another 124 guns were stored in the arsenal of the town.

A rampart with bastions divided the Alster in an Inner and an Outer Alster. The separation still exists today.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hamburg: Umwallung und Millerntor*

Hamburg in a Merian engaraving (1641), the divided Alster on the left.









http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Hamburg-1641-Merian.jpg#file


The most important western Hamburg city gate was the Millerntor (to the city of Altona), here a picture of the gate from ca. 1800, the gate itself from 1621, architect: Johan van Valckenburgh, a famous Dutch fortification engineer, who planned the whole bastion ring.

Johan van Valckenburgh, born 1575, who also fortified Lüneburg, Bremen, Lübeck, Emden, Rostock and Ulm on the Danube was killed 1625, fighting against the Spanish in a fortress near Den Haag.









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Hamburg_1800_Millerngate.jpg&filetimestamp=20060824090414#file

You can see, that the ramparts were earthworks (the Dutch manner, the Italians and the French layed more bricks). To build them between 1616 and 1625 Hamburg had to invest 25 % of its annual revenues for 10 years. 

On the high and broad ramparts of Baroque fortifications very often stood wind mills, so here too.

1806 the old gate was demolished by the French occupation authorities.
In 1819 a square was created with two new guard houses (architect: Carl Ludwig Wimmel), of which one still exists.









by Staro1 http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Hh-millerntor.jpg&filetimestamp=20070714163210#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hamburg: Museum für Hamburgische Geschichte*

The Museum for Hamburg History, built 1914-22 by the architect Fritz Schumacher, perhaps 100 m away from the Millerntor.

The entrance









by NullProzent http://www.flickr.com/photos/nullprozent/

The courtyard









by Medvedev http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Museum_fuer_Hamburgische_Geschichte_Innenhof_02.jpg?uselang=de#file

The southern portal (1604-05, by the sculptor Georg Baumann) of the old main city church St. Petri, destroyed by the great Hamburg town fire 1842. 









by Wolfgang Meinhart, Hamburg http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Hamburgmuseum.st.Petri-SüdPortal.wmt.JPG?uselang=de#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hamburg: Museum für Hamburgische Geschichte*

The staircase 









by Medvedev http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Museum_fuer_Hamburgische_Geschichte_Eingangsbereich_02.jpg?uselang=de#file









by Medvedev http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/F...hichte_Eingangsbereich_03.jpg?uselang=de#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Konz-Karthaus (Rheinland-Pfalz, Mosel): ehemaliges Kartäuserkloster Merzlich*

In Konz-Karthaus near Trier stands the rest (church and south wing) of a Baroque Carthusian monastery (1689-1730), architect: Vitus Schneider. The Great Cloister wtih the single cabins of the hermit monks and the northern (left) wing of the entrance courtyard have been demolished during the 19th century after the secularization. The inner decoration of the church had been destroyed by a fire.

The monastery (ca. 1750) with its cloister and the cabins (behind the church).









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Kartause_St._Bruno_Konz.jpg

The entrance courtyard with the church and the preserved south wing









http://www.saar-obermosel.de/sehenswuerdigkeiten/kulturdenkmaeler/kloster-karthaus.html










by Rudolf Klein http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Kloster-karthaus.jpg?uselang=de#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bad Wurzach-Marienau (Baden-Württemberg, Schwaben): Kartause Marienau*

The only "living" Carthusian monastery in today's Germany is Marienau. The monks came from Maria Hain in Düsseldorf-Unterrath. They had to leave their impressive neo Gothic monastery there because of the Düsseldorf's airport development.

Marienau was built between 1962-64 by the architects Emil Stefann and Gisberth Hülsmann in a modern "early Romanesque" manner.









postcard http://www.historische-postkarten.de/index.php?a=9584









uploaded by Gmed http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fájl:Marienau_kartauzi_kolostor.jpg#file









http://www.seibranz.de/gemeinde/marienau.htm

The Düsseldorf monastery (built since 1869) was demolished in 1964. Today there is the cargo section of the Düsseldorf airport.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bad Wurzach-Marienau (Baden-Württemberg, Schwaben): Kartause Marienau*

Looking from the church's choir back to the nave









http://josbrunonis.blogspot.de/2011/10/die-freude-kartauser-zu-sein-4.html

The cloister









http://www.seibranz.de/gemeinde/marienau.htm

The refectory









http://www.seibranz.de/gemeinde/marienau.htm

I hope this order of silent hermit monks can persist in our irreligious time, often so vulgar and obtrusive.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Konz (Rheinland-Pfalz, Mosel): römische Kaiservilla*

During Roman times in Konz was located an imperial villa ( ca. 7 km away from Trier). 

The building, summer residence for Emperor Valentinian I, ca 90 x 40 m, was constructed during the first half of the 4th century, used by the imperial court until ca. 400 AD.









http://www.saar-obermosel.de/sehenswuerdigkeiten/spuren-der-roemer/roemischer-kaiserpalast-konz.html

Today only scarce remains can be seen (this is the outside left apse in the CAD image above, part of the bath section of the palace).









by Johannes Simon http://no.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fil:Konz_Roman_Palace.jpeg#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hannover (Niedersachsen): Marktkirche*

The main Hannover parish church is the late brick Gothic Marktkirche (14th century), destroyed 1943, but reconstructed.

A painting by Domenico Quaglio (ca. 1830, on the right the old late Gothic Hannover town hall).









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Dateiomenico_Quaglio_Marktkirche_Hannover.jpg&filetimestamp=20110711205611#file









by harry_nl http://www.flickr.com/photos/harry_nl/









by Der Hexer http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Hannover_(DerHexer)_35.JPG?uselang=de#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hannover (Niedersachsen): Marktkirche*

The choir









by Pete Shacky, foreground: historicist facade of the old town hall http://www.flickr.com/photos/temp/









by Christian Behrens http://www.haz.de/Bilder-Videos/Bilder/Dieter-Oesterlen-Bauten-in-und-um-Hannover/Marktkirche


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hannover (Niedersachsen): Marktkirche*

The interior









by Hauptstadt-Bilder http://www.flickr.com/photos/hauptstadt-bilder/

The main altar (ca. 1480)









by jaime silva http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Looking back









by Josef Lex http://www.flickr.com/photos/russianchild007/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hannover (Niedersachsen): Zeughaus und Beginenturm*

The Hannover Zeughaus (1643-49) and the Beginenturm (1352-57) before WW II (ca. 1930)









http://www.stadthistorie.info/vergleich/zentrum/hohesufer/index.htm

And today.









http://www.stadthistorie.info/tafel/37

The arsenal burnt down by air raids. During reconstruction of the ruin, the half timbered upper floor and the steep roof were replaced by a flat roof (1963-65).

With depressing effect.

The Beginenturm is the last tower of the medieval Hannover city wall which is preserved.

The arsenal houses the museum for Hannover's history.









http://quarknet.de/hannover-tour.php


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hannover (Niedersachsen): ehemalige Hauptpost, heute Einkaufszentrum*

The old main post office of Hannover, a neo Renaissance building (1878-81, architects: Kind and Böttger).









uploaded by mibuchat http://www.flickr.com/photos/mibuchat/

Destroyed in 1943 by air raids, the ruin had been demolished. Today there is a shopping centre (2006-08).









by AxelHH http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Ernst_August_Galerie_schr%C3%A4g.jpg&filetimestamp=20081206010330#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hannover (Niedersachsen): Hauptsynagoge*

The old main synagogue of Hannover, architect: the German-Jewish Edwin Oppler (1831-80), inaugurated 1870, destroyed 1938 by an organized NS mob.









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:J%C3%BCd_Synagoge_Hann_1885.jpg&filetimestamp=20110821083658

The burning synagogue









1938 by Wilhelm Hauschild https://sites.google.com/site/architekturhannover/verlorene-bauwerke/synagoge


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hannover (Niedersachsen): alte Hauptsynagoge*

The interior









1872, http://www.wenner.net/?artikelid=G25405

The dome (digital reconstruction)









http://www.cad.architektur.tu-darmstadt.de/synagogen/inter/Hannover/sld001.htm


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hannover (Niedersachsen): Marstalltor*

The Baroque Marstalltor, the portal of the old vanished riding hall of the prince electors (demolished after 1945), 1714, architect: Louis Remy de la Fosse, today in direct neighbourhood to the arsenal.









http://quarknet.de/hannover-tour.php

The long riding hall and the arsenal (in the background, in the foreground the Marstallbrücke) in 1830









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Hohes_Ufer_1830.jpg&filetimestamp=20100929050301#file

The "Mann mit Pferd" (sculptor: Hermann Scheuernstuhl, 1957) commemorates the old horse watering place on the Leine, which was situated here.









http://quarknet.de/hannover-tour.php


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hannover (Niedersachsen): Leine mit Marstallbrücke*

The Marstallbrücke (1736-37, architect: Johann Paul Heumann), on the right the bronze sculpture "Mann mit Pferd"









by AxelHH http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Hohes_Ufer_Schnee.jpg&filetimestamp=20100926203647#file









http://quarknet.de/hannover-tour.php


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hannover-Linden (Niedersachsen): Belvedere-Pavillon aus dem Lindener Küchengarten auf dem Lindener Berg*

In 1925 the Küchengartenpavillon (1749, designed by the Hannover architect Johann Paul Heumann) was transferred on the Linden mountain.

Originally the pavilion decorated the kitchen garden of the prince electors down in Hannover-Linden.









by Ra Boe http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Hannover_linden_berg_friedhof_01.jpg&filetimestamp=20060808154941#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hannover (Niedersachsen): Markthalle*

The old, in 1943 by air raids destroyed market hall, inaugurated 1892, architect: Paul Rowald.









http://www.hannover-markthalle.de/chronik.html









© Virtual Pix http://www.haz.de/Hannover/Aus-der-Stadt/Uebersicht/Alte-Markthalle-in-Hannover-existiert-jetzt-als-3-D-Film

The successive building, the today's market hall, completed 1954, architect: Erwin Töllner, not really bad, but the old one was much more beautiful.









by Heidas http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Hannover_-_Markthalle.jpg&filetimestamp=20050112202658#file


----------



## itchy

Jobaneu said:


> The old main synagogue of Hannover, architect: the German-Jewish Edwin Oppler (1831-80)


It was an architecturally interesting and distinct building; kind of early Gothic looking but with a dome for an interesting twist. I really appreciate the selections and the historical context you give them. Danke schön!


----------



## Jobaneu

*Düsseldorf-Pempelfort (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Regierungsgebäude*

The Prussian Govermental Building in Düsseldorf, 1907-11, architect: Traugott von Saltzwedel

The 115 m long main facade









by wiegels http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Bezirksregierung_in_Duesseldorf-Pempelfort,_von_Sueden.jpg&filetimestamp=20101122021542#file









© www.bilderbuch-duesseldorf.de http://www.baukunst-nrw.de/objekte/Regierungspraesidium-Duesseldorf--1069.htm









by A. Savin http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Bezirksregierung_Ddf_Cecilienallee_Jan12_sideview.jpg?uselang=de#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Düsseldorf (Nordrhein-Westfalen): Oberlandesgericht und ehemalige Dienstvilla des Gerichtspräsidenten*

Adjacent on the left to the neo Baroque Govermental Building is the Higher Regional Court House, neo Baroque too, 1910 by the architect Paul Thoemer, alterations by Heinrich Quast.

Paul Thoemer (1851-1918) was the most successful architect for court houses before WWI in the German Reich.

His buildings express the wealth and power of the Wilhelmine Empire.









by Karl Heinz Meurer http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Fileuesseldorf_OLG.jpg?uselang=de#file









by Alexostrow http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:NRW,_Dusseldorf_-_Oberlandesgericht.jpg?uselang=de#file

The former official residence of the presiding judge in the neighbourhood, today a bank, a fine neo Louis XVI villa.









by Karl-Heinz Meurer http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Berenberg_Bank_Düsseldorf.jpg?uselang=de#file


----------



## Jobaneu

itchy said:


> It was an architecturally interesting and distinct building; kind of early Gothic looking but with a dome for an interesting twist. I really appreciate the selections and the historical context you give them. Danke schön!


For me, it's remarkable, how rich, self-confident and proud the German-Jewish community was before WWI. They were able to build such monumental synagogues and leading non Jewish personalities of the state and the society came to celebrate the inauguration of such buildings.

And then the desaster after WW I, especially after 1933.

Because of the deep fall of the German Empire all too many Germans sought black sheeps and found the German Jews.

Around 1900, perhaps the German Jews were the most respected and successful Jewish community in Europe.

What a terrible catastrophe the Nazis brought upon our country.

The German Jews were one of our most gifted "Germanic" tribes (science, literature, economy).

If they have survived the terror, their families live today mostly in the USA and make the States flourish (2 % of the US population, 25 % of US Nobel Prize winners for example).


----------



## itchy

Jobaneu said:


> The German Jews were one of our most gifted "Germanic" tribes (science, literature, economy).
> 
> If they have survived the terror, their families live today mostly in the USA and make the States flourish (2 % of the US population, 25 % of US Nobel Prize winners for example).


Indeed having Germanic and Jewish roots seems to equate to intellectual giftedness for the Ashkenazim, and Germany's loss has been our (USA) gain. It's now not hard for me to imagine how a great deal of cultural friction could develop in certain instances, though. I'd better leave it at that.

I love the curved facade of the judge's residence!


----------



## cinxxx

The Black Death and the Jews 1348-1349 CE


----------



## Jobaneu

*Düsseldorf (Nordrhein-Westfalen): ehemalige Jesuitenkirche St. Andreas*



cinxxx said:


> The Black Death and the Jews 1348-1349 CE


Distinct groups, more successful than the average, therefore stirring up the envy of the majority, are marked for conspiracy theories and scapegoating, when a desaster befalls the community/people: for example Jews in Europe, Armenians in the Ottoman Empire, Indians in Africa, Chinese in South East Asia (Indonesia).

Sometimes it's really dangerous to be too gifted and too successful. I call it the "Klassenprimuseffekt" (class-leader-effect: the best pupil is very often hated by the others), a terrible propensity of human nature.

The former Düsseldorf Jesuit church St. Andreas (1622-29, architect of the early Baroque building was the Jesuit Peter Simon Ritz). It was also the court church of the Dukes of Jülich-Berg. Düsseldorf was the capital of this dukedom, governed during the 17th and 18th century by a branch of the Wittelsbach dynasty (Pfalz-Neuburg at that time).

The facade









by Beckstet http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Fileusseldorf_StAndreas_Fassade.JPG?uselang=de#file

The side front









by Velopilger http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:St._Andreas_Duesseldоrf_1.jpg?uselang=de#file

The choir









by Beckstet http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Fileusseldorf_StAndreas_v_O.JPG?uselang=de#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Düsseldorf (Nordrhein-Westfalen): ehemalige Jesuitenkirche St. Andreas*

Behind the choir the mausoleum of the Jülich-Berg dukes (1716-17 by the Venetian architect Simon del Sarto).









by Velopilger http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:St._Andreas_Duesseldorf_12.jpg?uselang=de#file

The interior before WW II. The Baroque high altar was destroyed by bomb hits and had not been reconstructed.









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei%C3%BCsseldorf,_Andreaskirche,_Blick_auf_den_Hochaltar.jpg&filetimestamp=20110507195407#file









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei%C3%BCsseldorf,_Andreaskirche,_Hochaltar_im_Chor.jpg&filetimestamp=20110420220553#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Düsseldorf (Nordrhein-Westfalen): ehemalige Jesuitenkirche St. Andreas*

The interior today without the high altar









by Beckstet http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Dateiusseldorf_StAndreas_n_O.JPG&filetimestamp=20100420095708#file

Looking back to the organ (the damaged organ case had been reconstructed to its old form from 1782).









by Velopilger http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:St._Andreas_Duesseldorf_11.jpg?uselang=de#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Düsseldorf (Nordrhein-Westfalen): ehemaliges Stadtschloss*

As a capital of a dukedom a palace stood in Düsseldorf either. The four-wing Renaissance building with a courtyard was slightly rebuilt during the Baroque era and got a modern Baroque interior decoration. The palace burnt down in 1872. The ruin was demolished. Only the palace's tower was preserved.

Düsseldorf in 1647, the palace in the middle on the Rhine.









Merian engraving, http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Fileuesseldorf-Kupferstich-Merian.png?uselang=de#file

The castle at the end of the 18th century on an engraving by L. Janscha.









1798, http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Fileüsseldorf,_handkolorierter_Kupferstich_nach_L.Janscha,_1798.jpg?uselang=de#file


The already decayed palace in 1831 (painting by Andreas Achenbach)









Museum Kunstpalast Düsseldorf http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Dateiie_alte_Akademie_in_Duesseldorf_by_Andreas_Achenbach_1831.jpg&filetimestamp=20060919130902#file


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Grimmen*, (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern)


IMG_0124 von fchmksfkcb auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Perleberg *(Brandenburg)

oldtown & St. Jacobi 

Fachwerk Houses 2 von Ingo_D auf Flickr

townhall & St. Jacobi

Rathaus Perleberg - front von Ingo_D auf Flickr


Street Perleberg von Ingo_D auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Plattenburg Castle*, a moated castle near Plattenburg (Brandenburg)


Die Plattenburg von soeren_nb auf Flickr


Plattenburgspektakel 2010 von soeren_nb auf Flickr


----------



## Odoaker

Landeskrone Görlitz










http://www.flickr.com/photos/berti66/4937721868/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Neues Schloss *(1909-1911), Tangerhütte (Saxony-Anhalt)


DSCF1367 von MoJo0103 auf Flickr


Wächter von seeyouphoto  auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Wagenführ Mausoleum*, Tangerhütte (Saxony-Anhalt)


Wagenführ Mausoleum Tangerhütte von el.manuelito auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Schloss Königs Wusterhausen*, Königs Wusterhausen (Brandenburg)


Schloss Königs Wusterhausen von Karlshorsterin auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

The *Elbbrücke Dömitz* was a railway bridge crossing the river Elbe near Dömitz (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern)

The bridge was constructed between 1871 and 1873. In 1945 it was partly destroyed by allied bombing. Today it's a ruin.


Eisenbahnbrücke Dömitz von Matthias Grimm auf Flickr


Kaltenhof,alte Dömitz-Brücke von bingolein auf Flickr


IMG_0441 von inuki71 auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Dömitz Fortress* (1559-1565) , Dömitz (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern)


Festung Dömitz von Matthias Grimm auf Flickr


_MG_1282.jpg von hchristian20 auf Flickr


Festung Dömitz von buddy adams auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Mölln *(Schleswig-Holstein)


Moelln Church At Nightfall von Guerito auf Flickr


Eulenspiegelstadt Mölln im Winter von Witz und Verstand auf Flickr


Eulenspiegelstadt Mölln im Winter von Witz und Verstand auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Mölln *(Schleswig-Holstein)



Eulenspiegelstadt Mölln im Winter von Witz und Verstand auf Flickr


Eulenspiegelstadt Mölln im Winter von Witz und Verstand auf Flickr


Eulenspiegelstadt Mölln im Winter von Witz und Verstand auf Flickr


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Schönau










http://www.flickr.com/photos/wm_archiv/3599072488/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Odoaker

Hohenwehen










http://www.flickr.com/photos/hegauguide/4824684901/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Avalanix

Nice!



Bavarian Angelshark said:


> *Mölln *(Schleswig-Holstein)
> 
> 
> 
> Eulenspiegelstadt Mölln im Winter von Witz und Verstand auf Flickr
> 
> 
> Eulenspiegelstadt Mölln im Winter von Witz und Verstand auf Flickr
> 
> 
> Eulenspiegelstadt Mölln im Winter von Witz und Verstand auf Flickr


----------



## Avalanix

Schwarzwald


----------



## Xorcist

Rottweil


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Wilhelmshöhe










http://www.flickr.com/photos/nordhessen/3931006261/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Avalanix

Burg Emmendingen


Hochburg_Emmendingen_0094 von Metus24 auf Flickr


----------



## Avalanix

Aachen

Aachen Street von jrliebl auf Flickr


----------



## Odoaker

I like that map. So colorful!

Burgauer Brücke










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5029867155/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Avalanix

^^ your picture looks like crap

München 









by fellow forumer

Pansori
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=55175


----------



## Odoaker

Is that what your mother said about your first drawings?

Germany










http://www.flickr.com/photos/luxuriousdeidesheim/5155028949/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Avalanix

oh woo..
not so offensive

Die haben eindeutig besser ausgesehen als dein hässliches Gesicht. Und da war nur halb so viel Farbe oben.


----------



## Tiaren

^^
I reported your post. Why have you become so rude and insulting, Avalanix...and that in several threads?

*Die Mosel:*


Who Doesn't Love a Castle? by Extra Medium, on Flickr


----------



## Avalanix

What do you mean ?


----------



## dreis

Recent visit to a local village called Idstein
:cheers:


----------



## Odoaker

Hammaaaaaaa


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Rammenau










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7605403700/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Avalanix

Lübeck








[/url] Lübeck Altstadt St.Petri von rover.1942 auf Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Ippenburg










http://www.flickr.com/photos/hajo51ja/4990402576/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Nando_ros

Very nice pics of Germany


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Staufeneck











http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3919295014/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Odoaker

Altmannstein










http://www.flickr.com/photos/snaebyllej2/4701243282/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Gęsior

^^Awesome fence kay:.


----------



## Odoaker

It is quite new, I heard its copper predecessor was stolen by some... guess what.

Burg Kipfenberg










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6336538955/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## cinxxx

Dollnstein, Bayern


Dollnstein by cinxxx, on Flickr


Dollnstein by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Ramsberg am Brombachsee*


Ramsberg am Brombachsee by cinxxx, on Flickr


Ramsberg am Brombachsee by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bonus 

Ramsberg am Brombachsee by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Berching*


Berching by cinxxx, on Flickr


Berching by cinxxx, on Flickr


Berching by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Schloss Hirschberg, Beilngries
(under renovation)


Schloss Hirschberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Schloss Hirschberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Odoaker

Pretty. Cool!


----------



## itchy

Jobaneu said:


> St. Petri's altar (c. 1508, donated by the fishermen's guild)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Bullenwächter http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:StJacobi_Hamburg_Petrialtar.jpg?uselang=de#file


How marvelously and exquisitely beautiful the sculpture is! Rogier van der Weyden in 3D! It's a gem...an unheralded masterpiece! :banana:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Gemäldegalerie am Kulturforum*

The Berlin Gemäldegalerie was built 1992-98 for the Old Masters' collection of the Staatliche Museen (paintings from the 13th to the 18th century), architects: Hilmer & Sattler and Albrecht









http://www.stadtentwicklung.berlin.de/planen/staedtebau-projekte/kulturforum/de/einrichtungen/museen_europ_kunst/gemaeldegalerie/index.shtml

The main front









by Wolfsraum http://www.flickr.com/photos/wolf-rabe/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Gemäldegalerie am Kulturforum*

The vestibule









by manuela martin http://www.flickr.com/photos/manuelasiener/

Light dome over the vestibule









by jacqueline.poggi http://www.flickr.com/photos/jacqueline_poggi/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Gemäldegalerie am Kulturforum*

The central hall









by jacqueline.poggi http://www.flickr.com/photos/jacqueline_poggi/

A typical exhibition room (Saal I - Early German Paintings)









by Gryffindor http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Berlin_Gem%C3%A4ldegalerie_008.jpg&filetimestamp=20060223165253#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Gemäldegalerie am Kulturforum*



itchy said:


> How marvelously and exquisitely beautiful the sculpture is! Rogier van der Weyden in 3D! It's a gem...an unheralded masterpiece! :banana:


Just for you 

Rogier van der Weyden's St. John's Altar, c. 1450, in the Berlin Gemäldegalerie (Room IV)









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Weyden-retauleSantJoan.jpg&filetimestamp=20101218222734#file

On the left: the birth of St. John the Baptist

In the middle: the baptism of Jesus Christ in the Jordan by St. John

On the right: St. John's decapitation ordered by Salome (holding the dish with his head), the daughter of Herodias, wife of King Herodes Antipas.

This altar is a portable travel altar, which can be folded together and then transported in an etui.

The altar was probably painted for King John II of Castile as a private altar piece together with another one of the same type, the Altar of Our Lady or Miraflores Altar (Miraflores = the Spanish Cartusian monastery, where the altar was at the end of the 18th century), today in the Gemäldegalerie Room IV too.









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Rogier_van_der_Weyden_-_The_Altar_of_Our_Lady_(Miraflores_Altar)_-_Google_Art_Project.jpg&filetimestamp=20110218084832#file

On the left: Jesus as a newborn baby with his mother and Joseph

In the middle: lamentation of Christ by his mother, St. John the Apostle and St. Peter

On the right: an appearance of the ressurected Christ to his mother (a nonbiblical scene).


----------



## Tiaren

Jobaneu, what do you think about recent plans, to throw the collection out of the Gemäldegalerie, to make room for modern art?

http://www.faz.net/aktuell/feuillet...itik-rettet-die-gemaeldegalerie-11803058.html


----------



## itchy

Jobaneu said:


> Just for you


Sublime (the non-Kantian kind). Northern early Renaissance art is so vastly underrated and underappreciated. I'd pick any one of those van der Weydens over any Leonardo da Vinci any day of the week. I don't know the specifics of the Gemäldegalerie's plans, but it is inconceivable to me that they should be stored away even for a second.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Stadtschloss - Kaiserzimmer um 1900*



Tiaren said:


> Jobaneu, what do you think about recent plans, to throw the collection out of the Gemäldegalerie, to make room for modern art?
> 
> http://www.faz.net/aktuell/feuillet...itik-rettet-die-gemaeldegalerie-11803058.html


It's utterly stupid. This new built museum was especially conceptualized for the Old Masters and their schools. To destroy this conception, to give up this building before something equivalent is at hand - I can't understand it. 
But what I dunno? 
If I look at the highly competent management of the airport construction in Berlin, I can only say: I wanna my Kaiser Wilhelm back. 

If they would reconstruct some Baroque suites of rooms in Schlüter's City Palace, and show the old paintings there, it would be marvellous, but don't dare to dream about that with this political leadership.

Here an old coloured photography (c. 1900) of the Baroque "Kaiserzimmer" in the Berlin City Palace:









from the coffee-table book "Die Welt von gestern in Farbe", Christian Brandstätter Verlag, http://www.bz-berlin.de/kultur/literatur/so-bunt-war-berlin-vor-110-jahren-article1133479.html


----------



## Jobaneu

itchy said:


> Sublime (the non-Kantian kind). Northern early Renaissance art is so vastly underrated and underappreciated. I'd pick any one of those van der Weydens over any Leonardo da Vinci any day of the week. I don't know the specifics of the Gemäldegalerie's plans, but it is inconceivable to me that they should be stored away even for a second.


The collection in the Gemäldegalerie Berlin is the only complete collection of old paintings in Germany (Italian School, Dutch School, German School, French School and so on), the most important of its kind in this country.

To handle this treasure in this manner says a lot about Berlin conditions, the quality of our political-cultural elite.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin um 1900*

Some additional old hotographies (c. 1900) from Berlin

Change of guards (soldiers in Prussian Blue) in front of Schinkel's Neue Wache, on the right de Bodt's and Schlüter's Zeughaus with its historicist now vanished dome (by Friedrich Hitzig), destroyed during WW II.









from the coffee-table book "Die Welt von gestern in Farbe", Christian Brandstätter Verlag, http://www.bz-berlin.de/kultur/liter...le1133479.html


View into the Friedrichstraße with the Victoria-Hotel at the crossing Unter den Linden/Friedrichstraße









from the coffee-table book "Die Welt von gestern in Farbe", Christian Brandstätter Verlag, http://www.bz-berlin.de/kultur/liter...le1133479.html

The neo Baroque Kurfürstenbrücke over the Spree, the irregular (Renaissance/Baroque) Spree side of the City Palace and the mighty neo Renaissance domed cathedral, on the left the neo Baroque Marstall.









from the coffee-table book "Die Welt von gestern in Farbe", Christian Brandstätter Verlag, http://www.bz-berlin.de/kultur/liter...le1133479.html

In the middle of the Kurfürstenbrücke Schlüter's famous equestrian statue of the Great Prince Elector, now in the cour d'honneur of Charlottenburg Palace.


----------



## Tiaren

I hope, the two monuments to the left and right of Neue Wache will soon return. They are both preserved and right now stand on the opposite side of the street.
General von Scharnhorst and General Bülow:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Zeughaus*

The planning of the Berlin Zeughaus, a palacelike arsenal, began in 1688 (architect Johann Arnold Nering), today the quadrangle (90 x 90 m) houses the German Historical Museum.









by Dnsob http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Berlin_Unter_den_Linden_Potsdamer_Platz.jpg?uselang=de#file









in the foreground Schinkel's Schlossbrücke over the Spree, by Wolfsraum http://www.flickr.com/photos/wolf-rabe/

Zeughaus with the dome of Friedrich Hitzig and the Schlossbrücke in 1916









© Fabian http://www.chroniknet.de/dspl_de.0.html?photo=3959

Since 1695 the building was realized, but Nering died in the same year. Martin Grünberg became his successor (1695-98), then Andreas Schlüter took over for a short while. 1699 Jean de Bodt was appointed to complete the unfinished building, of which only the ground storey was erected. He redesigned the facades and could almost fully accomplish the task until 1706 (interior completion until 1729). The outward appearance follows mainly de Bodt's design.

Schlüter's contribution as an architect is here insignificant, but he delivered the sculptural decoration of the ground storey (the headstones: at the outsides helmets, in the courtyard heads of dying warriors, 1696-99).

When de Bodt, a French Huguenot, became the leading architect he engaged the French sculptor Guillaume Hulot instead of Schlüter. Hulot created the decoration of the upper storeys (portal, balustrades, pediments, window finials).


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Zeughaus*

The main facade, 90 m long, looking onto the boulevard Unter den Linden









by Beek100 http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Berlin,_Mitte,_Unter_den_Linden,_Zeughaus_09.jpg&filetimestamp=20090808143715#file

One of Schlüter's helmet headstones









by Manfred Brückels http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Zeughaus_72a.jpg&filetimestamp=20051215002538#file

The median risalit with Hulot's sculptures and reliefs









by Manfred Brückels http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Zeughaus_1a.jpg&filetimestamp=20050919130642#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Zeughaus*

The courtyard with Schlüter's impressive headstones depicting dying warriors, covered by Ieoh Ming Pei's glass roof (finished 2004).









by infactoweb http://www.flickr.com/photos/infactoweb/









by Manfred Brückels http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Zeughaus_31a.jpg&filetimestamp=20050919131152#file









Bundesarchiv http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Bundesarchiv_Bild_183-1984-0402-004,_Berlin,_Museum_für_Deutsche_Geschichte,_Detail.jpg?uselang=de#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Zeughaus*

1877-80 the Zeughaus was altered into a museum of the Prussian army with a sumptuous hall of fame under a dome, architect: Friedrich Hitzig, who also covered the courtyard with a glass-iron-roof.









c. 1908 http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:M_Zeughaus_Berlin_Lichthof_1908.jpg&filetimestamp=20110317195904#file

The Hall of Fame with its dome and paintings by Anton von Werner on the left, on the right the courtyard with its roof:









http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Berlin_-_Zeughaus_Umbau_Hitzig_Schnitt_BusB.jpg#file

Hitzig's alterations were not reconstructed after the destructions in WW II, the courtyard got a new roof by the architect I. M. Pei (41 x 41 m, finished in 2004)


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Zeughaus - Ausstellungshalle*

Behind the Baroque building Ieoh Ming Pei added an exhibition hall with a spiral staircase (1998-2002), connected with the Zeughaus by a tunnel.









by HEN-Magonza http://www.flickr.com/photos/hen-magonza/









by ♪jeanpierre http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeanpierrefleau/









by Beek100 http://eo.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dosiero:Berlin,_Mitte,_Hinter_dem_Zeughaus,_Ausstellungshalle_Deutsches_Historisches_Museum.jpg#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Zeughaus - Attentatsversuch vom 21. 3. 1943*

On March 21, 1943, the Berlin Zeughaus could have become the scene of a world-historical drama.

On that day Hitler visited the Zeughaus together with Göring, Himmler and Keitel to honour the fallen soldiers and to open an exhibition of Russian booty weapons in the Zeughaus.

Colonel Rudolf Christoph Freiherr von Gersdorff awaited the top dogs of the Third Reich with two bombs in the pockets of his coat. He as a military expert should explain the weapons to the visitors. He was ready to sacrifice his life to kill Hitler and perhaps Göring by suicide bombing. He adjusted the time fuse of his bombs so they would explode halfway through the scheduled duration of Hitler's visit.

But the Führer ran literally through the exhibition, didn't want to hear any explanations and was out of the building again long before the adjusted explosion time.

Colonel von Gersdorff managed to defuse the bombs in the Zeughaus' toilet, could save his life. He also participated in von Stauffenberg's attempt to kill Hitler more than one year later.

Nobody named him so he escaped the Gestapo.

Here the story of this courageous man

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudolf_Christoph_Freiherr_von_Gersdorff

and the report of the III. Reich Wochenschau about Hitler's Zeughaus visit on that day:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsUfpDOR4qY


----------



## mlaud

Berlin Wilhelmstrasse (2011): Monument to Georg Elser, one of the many people that tried to kill Hitler http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assassination_attempts_on_Adolf_Hitler

PS: It really astonished me, that the tyrants that currently control Germany dared to erect a monument to tyrranicide. 









http://www.bildhauerei-in-berlin.de/_html/_katalog/details-2673.html


----------



## Odoaker

They are just common criminals, for propper tyrants they lack of grandeur.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Schinkels Neue Wache oder der Unterschied zwischen Größe und Größenwahn*



Odoaker said:


> They are just common criminals, for propper tyrants they lack of grandeur.


Oh yes, the "grandeur" of tyrants, the grandeur of real nasty, mean, vile, corrupt, vicious hold-up murderers with bloated egos out of control and self control.

Back to real grandeur: Schinkel's Neue Wache, a fine, noble, well proportioned small building, an icon of self discipline of an architect, of a state, an icon of humble elegance, an icon of graceful severity, in one word: an icon of all those qualities, which tyrants don't have. That's why they can become tyrants.

A painting from Franz Krüger: Military parade of Prussian guard regiments 1829, the Neue Wache (1816-18) is around ten years old, guardhouse for the troops of the Crown Prince (whose palace is nearby) and memorial for the fallen soldiers of the Napoleonic Wars of Liberation.










http://www.wga.hu/index1.html

The Neue Wache (c. 1900)









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Berlin_Neue_Wache_um_1900.jpg&filetimestamp=20080705001142#file

Today









by freakyman http://www.flickr.com/people/freakyman/ via http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Neue_Wache_2007.jpg#file

The building was Karl Friedrich Schinkel's first major commission in Berlin, his entrance in the capital. He alluded to a Roman castrum, therefore the pillared corner risalits with their windowless wall surfaces. The pediment shows Nike, the goddess of victory.

It was the whim of Hitler/Speer to make this icon of classical severity, on a par with the Acropolis Propylaia, to the originator of their own state architecture because they wanted to usurp the Prussian tradition.

And for God's sake what they made out of that paragon.

Look at Hitler's/Speer's triumphal arch (# 11164) and you can find Schinkel's pillared risalits, his console cornices, windowless wall surfaces, plinths - blown up and out of proportion, vulgarized, brutalized, coarse without any elegance or self discipline - artistical elefantiasis, a rude sham.

That's tyrannical "grandeur" in all its tackiness.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Neue Wache*

In 1931 the architect Heinrich Tessenow, a worthy successor of Schinkel, converted the interior into a severe memorial hall for all fallen German soldiers including those of WW I, a hall with an oculus (the round skylight), commissioned by the State Government of Prussia under the social democrat prime minister Otto Braun, a convinced social democrat and a convinced Prussian, an inveterate foe of communists and Nazis who are so similar, equally detestable.

The only decoration was a bronze laurel wreath on an altarlike rectangular block of stone, nothing more than that.

Tessenow's hall









http://www.protokoll-inland.de/PI/DE/StaatlicheSymbole/NeueWache/Trauer/trauer_node.html

The ruin of the Neue Wache after the 12 grandiose years of the Millenarian Empire.









uploaded by Battlefield Historian http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

What would have said the great Prussian field marshall Helmuth von Moltke about this accomplishment of tyrannical grandeur?

Or Frederick the Great?

The hall today with a sculpture designed by Käthe Kollwitz (a mourning mother holding her dead son).









by Daniel Schwen http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:B_Neue_Wache_interior_1b.jpg#file

I would have preferred the reconstruction of Tessenow's solution.


----------



## Odoaker

http://www.dw.de/dw/article/0,,15983010,00.html

The oak leaves garland today is displayed at the Deutsches Historisches Museum, which was introduced earlier this week.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: Neue Wache*



Odoaker said:


> The oak leaves garland today is displayed at the Deutsches Historisches Museum, which was introduced earlier this week.


Oh yes, these are oak leaves.

Here the bronze statue (mourning mother with her dead son), created in 1993 by the sculptor Harald Haacke after a much smaller sculpture of Käthe Kollwitz from 1938.









by _iwong http://www.flickr.com/photos/_jwong/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dresden (Sachsen): Altstädtische Hauptwache*

Karl Friedrich Schinkel also created a guardhouse for Dresden (1830-32), the so called "Schinkelwache".

The building in 1839









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Saxonia_Museum_fuer_saechsische_Vaterlandskunde_IV_41.jpg&filetimestamp=20100218201140#file

Here you can see the backfront of the guardhouse (on the right, behind it the Dresden City Palace, on the left Gaetano Chiaveri's Catholic Hofkirche, now the Dresden cathedral.









by Ingersoll http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Dateiresden-Schloss.and.Dom.JPG&filetimestamp=20050902130738#file

The main front today









by Aviller71 http://www.flickr.com/photos/aviller/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dresden (Sachsen): ehemalige Hauptwache am Neumarkt*

1715 built the architect Johann Rudolph Fäsch a guardhouse on the Dresden Neumarkt. You can see the late Baroque palacelike building in the right background in front of the Frauenkirche (painting by Bernardo Bellotto, 1749-51)









Gemäldegalerie Dresden http://www.wga.hu/index1.html

Another view of the building, again by Bernardo Bellotto (1750, on the right, behind it the dome of the Frauenkirche).









Gemäldegalerie Dresden http://www.wga.hu/index1.html

This old Dresden Hauptwache or Corps de Garde was destroyed by the massive Prussian artillery bombardment of the town during the Seven Years' War (1760). The ruin was later demolished.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dresden (Sachsen): ehemaliges Palais Flemming-Sulkowkski*

Another Dresden building from the architect Johann Rudolph Fäsch (*1680 Basel - +1749 Dresden) was the Flemming-Sulkowki Palace (1715), one of the most splendid palaces in the Saxon residence.









engraving from 1737 http://www.pictokon.net/bilder/07-bilder-notizen/geschichte-13-palais-von-graf-jakob-heinrich-von-flemming-in-dresden-baumeister-johann-rudolph-faesch-stich-1737-.html

You can see the palace on this Bellotto painting from c. 1750 on the left side of the Kreuzkirche (the palace with the many chimneys on the roof). Johann Sebastian Bach gave a cembalo concert in this building for the Saxon field marshall Count Jakob Heinrich von Flemming and his guests.









Gemäldegalerie Dresden http://www.wga.hu/index1.html

This palace was also destroyed by the Prussian artillery bombardment in 1760 together with the church.

The demolishment of the church's ruin on another Bellotto painting (1765) to prepare the construction of the new Kreuzkirche. You watch here onto the backside of the old tower. The ruined Flemming Palace is now on the right of the church, you can only see one pilaster from the building on the extreme right margin of the painting. Soon the palace ruin will be demolished too to build the new Landhaus by Krubsacius.









Gemäldegalerie Dresden http://www.wga.hu/index1.html


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dresden (Sachsen): Landhaus*

The Landhaus (the building for the assembly of the Saxon estates) was built by court architect Friedrich August Krubsacius 1770-75 to replace the destroyed Flemming Palace. Krubsacius (*1718 Dresden - +1789 Dresden) was the most important Saxon architect after the Seven Years' War, so desastrous for Dresden and Saxony. The Landhaus is one of the very few Krubsacius buildings which still exist, although only as a reconstruction (1965). Many others were also destroyed during WW II and vanished.

The entrance facade









by Thomas Uhlig http://www.dresden-bilder.de/fotos/index.php/dresden/aussichten-u-tuerme/rathausturm/rathausturm/dsc3969-679









by X-Weinzar http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Fileresden_Altes_Landhaus.jpg?uselang=de#file

The street facade (I can't believe what a chic and vain flight of stairs they have sticked on the left side of this noble building, the stairs are really not Baroque, only Barrack).









by Städtische Galerie Dresden http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Landhausstr.5.jpg#file

Today the building houses the Dresden City Museum.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dresden (Sachsen): Landhaus*

Krubsacius' staircase was reconstructed in a simplified manner (without fresco and stuccowork with a lower ceiling)









by Richard Peter http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Fotothek_df_ps_0000541_001_Treppen_%5E_Freitreppen.jpg?uselang=de#file

The entrance side 1951









Bundesarchiv http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Bundesarchiv_Bild_183-11408-0005,_Dresden,_zerst%C3%B6rtes_Stadtzentrum.jpg&filetimestamp=20081209163020#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Neschwitz (Sachsen, Oberlausitz): ehemaliges Neues Schloss*

One of the many destroyed buildings from Friedrich August Krubsacius in Saxony is the New Palace in Neschwitz (1766-75, 1945 destroyed, the ruin later demolished). The palace was built for Wolfgang von Riesch, a Saxon banker of Swiss descent.

The garden side









c. 1855 http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Neschwitz,_neues_Schloss_(Heise,_1850er).jpg#file









postcard 1910 http://www.akpool.de/ansichtskarten/50218-ansichtskarte-postkarte-neschwitz-schloss-kinder-am-springbrunnen-1910


----------



## Jobaneu

*Heidenau (Sachsen): Bürogebäude der Saegeling Medizintechnik GmbH*

A new office building for the Saegeling Medizintechnik GmbH, 2008/09, architect: Gerd Priebe Architects & Consultants (GPAC), Dresden.

A model of the building









Model – © Jürgen Jeibmann http://www.architecturenewsplus.com/project-images/11504

Entrance and foyer









© Gunter Binsack http://www.architecturenewsplus.com/projects/1168









© Gunter Binsack http://www.architecturenewsplus.com/projects/1168


----------



## Jobaneu

*Heidenau (Sachsen): Bürogebäude der Saegeling Medizintechnik GmbH*

The backside









© WAREMA Renkhoff SE http://www.detail.de/inspiration/-100775.html









© Gunter Binsack http://www.architecturenewsplus.com/projects/1168


----------



## paderwan

Some impressions of Braunschweig in Lower Saxony

The Braunschweig cathedral





















More in my Braunschweig thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1542686


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dresden (Sachsen): Klinik für krebs- und leukämiekranke Kinder des Carl-Gustav Carus Universitätsklinikums*

The hospital for cancer suffering children (Mildred-Scheel-Haus) of the Dresden university hospital, 2001-03, architectsrof. Dr. Günther Behnisch and Prof. Sabatke, Stuttgart. 
Planting and design of the grounds by landscape architect Stephan Eurich, Wendlingen.

The entrance









http://www.hansel.de/hansel_os/menu_kliniken_sozialeeinrichtungen/bilderverwaltung/garten_und_landschaftsbau_erweiterung_mildred_scheel_haus_dresden/erweiterung_mildred_scheel_haus_dresden.htm

The backside









by Paulae http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Mildred-Scheel-Haus_Erweiterungsbau_Seitenansicht.jpg&filetimestamp=20090824213936#file

The roof-top garden









http://www.hansel.de/hansel_os/menu_kliniken_sozialeeinrichtungen/bilderverwaltung/garten_und_landschaftsbau_erweiterung_mildred_scheel_haus_dresden/erweiterung_mildred_scheel_haus_dresden.htm


----------



## Jobaneu

*Dresden (Sachsen): Büropark Abakus*

The Abakus House, an office building (1996/97, architects: HPP Hentrich-Petschnigg & Partner KG









http://bc-partners.net/de/locations/abakus-business-center










]http://www.beate-protze-immobilien.de/immobilien/130.html










http://www.mk1dd.de/startseite/wegweiser/abakus


----------



## Tiaren

I love the gorgeous interior of the *Berlin Cathedral*:


Berliner Dom by til213, on Flickr


Berliner Dom by til213, on Flickr


Berliner Dom by til213, on Flickr


----------



## itchy

^^

Wow!


----------



## Tiaren

Itchy, here you can find some high quality 360 degree views of the Cathedral:

http://www.schaefer24.com/360gradansichten/berliner-dom/

Breathtakingly gorgeous!


----------



## TimothyR

Tiaren said:


> I love the gorgeous interior of the *Berlin Cathedral*:
> 
> 
> Berliner Dom by til213, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Berliner Dom by til213, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Berliner Dom by til213, on Flickr




I had the opportunity to attend a concert of Bach in that splendid cathedral.

This entire thread is magnificent. I am going through the photos very slowly and it is a wonderful 'tour' through Germany. :cheers:


----------



## paderwan

Erfurt Cathedral (left) and St. Severus Church (right)











Erfurt market place











Green housing 










More in my Erfurt thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1543835


----------



## erbse

Übercool! :applause:


----------



## Jobaneu

*Rostock (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern): Herzogliches Palais mit Theatersaal*

The theatre with its Neoclassical facade









by B. Gnekow, LAKD http://www.kulturwerte-mv.de/cms2/LAKD_prod/LAKD/content/de/_Archiv_Pressespiegel/Archaeologie_und_Denkmalpflege/2011/Denkmal_des_Monats/Maerz/index.jsp

The late Baroque ballroom









1983, Foto-Sammlung LAKD http://www.kulturwerte-mv.de/cms2/LAKD_prod/LAKD/content/de/_Archiv_Pressespiegel/Archaeologie_und_Denkmalpflege/2011/Denkmal_des_Monats/Maerz/index.jsp

Detail 









before 1925 http://www.kulturwerte-mv.de/cms2/LAKD_prod/LAKD/content/de/_Archiv_Pressespiegel/Archaeologie_und_Denkmalpflege/2011/Denkmal_des_Monats/Maerz/index.jsp


----------



## Tiaren

I love those free hanging stucco garlands! You do not see that too often, do you?


----------



## Jobaneu

*Schlemmin (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern): Schloss Schlemmin*



Tiaren said:


> I love those free hanging stucco garlands! You do not see that too often, do you?


Yes, that's the only example, of which I know, but perhaps only because these garlands, crossing windows, are very fragile. If one garland is broken, then it's cheaper to destroy all to keep up the symmetry.

Otherwise stucco flowers threaded on a wire are a quite common motive in Baroque stucco work, but not crossing windows or portals, nevertheless flower garlands from paper or fabric had been often used in that way as ephemeral decorations for celebrations or for stage decorations.



Schlemmin Palace is a Neogothic moated castle (1847-50, architect: Eduard Knobloch), today a hotel.

The entrance side









c. 1860, Sammlung Duncker http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Schloss_Schlemmin_Sammlung_Duncker.jpg?uselang=de#file









by *Dark*one http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Schloss_Schlemmin.jpg?uselang=de#file

The gardenside









by Erell http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Schlemmin_Schloss_Parkseite.jpg?uselang=de#file


----------



## Tiaren

Chatting at *Victory Avenue, Berlin*, around 1900:


Blm_TG 663 by Blekinge museum, on Flickr

I somehow love this photo and I generally adore the fin de siècle.


----------



## Kampflamm

I always find these old images exceptionally fascinating. A moment in time captured for all eternity. I always wonder what might have happened to the people on these pics and what they were doing/thinking about at that very moment.


----------



## Jobaneu

Tiaren said:


> Chatting at *Victory Avenue, Berlin*, around 1900:
> 
> I somehow love this photo and I generally adore the fin de siècle.


More Fin de siècle: the office building of the former Imperial Postal Administration in Braunschweig, by Julius Raschdorff (Berliner Dom), 1878-81.

C. 1890









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Braunschweig_Oberpostdirektion_1900.jpg&filetimestamp=20110101172030#file

And today









by bramt http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

The central risalit









by User Brunswyck http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Braunschweig_Brunswick_Oberpostdirektion_Totale_(2006).JPG&filetimestamp=20060914075832#file

Here you can see an ink drawing of Julius Raschdorff from the facade

http://architekturmuseum.ub.tu-berlin.de/index.php?set=1&p=79&Daten=98680


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hamburg: ehemalige Oberpostdirektion*

Another office building for the Postal Administration by Julius Raschdorff is the one in Hamburg (1883-87)









by GeorgHH http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Hamburg_Alte_Oberpostdirektion_008.jpg?uselang=de#file









by © Gary L. Catchen http://www.engr.psu.edu/deutschlandsarchitektur/hamburg/verwaltung/ehemob.html

On top of the main tower the god Mercury with his winged shoes and helmet (symbols of speed), responsible for commerce and the antique "patron saint" of the thieves, sculptor: Engelbert Pfeiffer.










by rauter25 http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

At the side of the god a coach horn or post horn, symbol of the post until today. The arrival and departure of a post chaise was signalised by horn sounds.


----------



## Kampflamm

There's a similar postal building in Erfurt. I guess they really liked those colors:


Erfurt


Erfurt


Erfurt


Erfurt


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bayerische Eilpostkutsche, Gemälde von Niels Simonsen*

A painting by the Dane Niels Simonsen (c. 1840): The departure of a Bavarian post chaise. You can see the coachman blowing his horn.









http://www.werben-elbe.de/biedermeier/reisen-im-biedermeier


----------



## Jobaneu

*Erfurt (Thüringen): Hauptpostamt*



Kampflamm said:


> There's a similar postal building in Erfurt. I guess they really liked those colors:


Yes, a very similar design to that one in Braunschweig, but another architect (by Anton Klamrodt, 1882-86, expanded 1905-07)









by TomKidd http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Hauptpost_Anger.jpg&filetimestamp=20070623134246#file


----------



## Tiaren

*Castle Marienburg:*


Spring begins by mariorei, on Flickr


----------



## Jobaneu

*Freiburg (Baden-Württemberg, Baden): ehemalige Oberpostdirektion*

To document the progress (or is it degradation?): the former office building for the postal administration in Freiburg, 1971-75, architect: Alexander von Branca









by Joergens.mi http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Oberpostdirektion_Freiburg_1.jpg&filetimestamp=20090516172022#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bremen: Bremer Bank und ehemaliges St.-Petri-Waisenhaus*

The neo Renaissance building of the "Bremer Bank", 1902-04, architects: Albert Dunkel and Diedrich Tölken










by larsjuh http://www.flickr.com/photos/larsjuh/










by Xavier de JaurÃ©guiberry http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

The bank building replaced the St.-Petri-Waisenhaus, a Baroque orphanage (inaugurated 1692), which was demolished in 1902









c. 1890 http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:St.-Petri-Waisenhaus_-_Bremen_-_1890_(cropped).jpg&filetimestamp=20101027065146#file


----------



## Tiaren

Noooo!! A Bank replacing the home of many little orphans... Where did they all go to


----------



## Tiaren

Some more for you, hank:


Untitled by *Niceshoot*, on Flickr


Bastei by ill-padrino www.matthiashaker.com, on Flickr


Untitled by ill-padrino www.matthiashaker.com, on Flickr


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bremen: St.-Petri-Waisenhaus*



Tiaren said:


> Noooo!! A Bank replacing the home of many little orphans... Where did they all go to


They were sold to build railways in Siberia with their sweet little paws and the bank took the money to finance its new palace - yeah, that's capitalism, male, chauvinist BIG CAPITALISM, heartless, soulless, cruel.

WE ARE THE 99 PERCENT with half a brain.

No, the poor little orphans got a new home, this one:









by Verograph http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:StPetri-Waisenhaus_HB-IMG1.jpg&filetimestamp=20111015204734#file

Built 1900/01, architects: Eduard Gildemeister and Wilhelm Sunkel

The ridge turret and the portal came from the old building, were reused.


----------



## Odoaker

So young and already disordered


----------



## Jobaneu

*Freiburg (Baden-Württemberg, Baden): Haus Sonneck*

The Bremen architect Eduard Gildemeister constructed many villas, here an example: the Sonneck Mansion in Freiburg/Breisgau, 1903, on the Loretto Mountain.









c. 1905 http://www.alt-freiburg.de/haus_sonneck.htm

Today a clinic.









by david http://fudder.de/artikel/2007/02/16/wiehrevilli-10/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Bremen: ehemalige Kaiserliche Oberpostdirektion*

Postomania 

Another office building of the Imperial Postal Administration, this time that one in Bremen, a neo Renaissance palace, architect: Karl Schwatlo, 1875-79









by Rami Tarawneh http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Bremen_aerial_view_18.JPG&filetimestamp=20060825032135#file









by Godewind http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dateiostamt_-_Bremen,_Domsheide_15.jpg#file

The Imperial Hall, paintings by Arthur Fitger









http://www.denkmalpflege.bremen.de/sixcms/detail.php?gsid=bremen160.c.2826.de


----------



## Odoaker

Burg Zwernitz










http://www.flickr.com/photos/nissansports/5616624809/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Antike Polychromie*



Kampflamm said:


> Man, those Romans had no taste whatsoever.


The Greeks were not better - Winckelmann was wrong to believe, classical buildings and sculptures had been marble white. They became marble white after a millenia of washing off the colours by the weather.

Since 1811 people realized that Antique monuments and sculptures were very colourful. In that year the sculptures of the Aegina Temple were discovered with obvious paint residues. Archaeologists/architects began to search and found residues on many other sculptures and monuments.

Here a drawing of the young Gottfried Semper, later architect of the Dresden opera house, the Vienna Burgtheater and the new Hofburg and so on, showing the Athenian Parthenon with its presumably original colours (1836)










http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Semper_Parthenon_1.jpg&filetimestamp=20070217225635#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Niestetal-Heiligenrode (Hessen): Schloss Windhausen mit Grab des Arminius*



Odoaker said:


> And meanwhile they slaughter you down :nuts: But I guess you like NS better than BRD, since they had better architecture and damn life was easy with all those zwangsarbeiters.


Äh..., let me think about it.

Who slaughtered Hermann?

The Romans?


A painting by Caspar David Friedrich: Grave of Arminius (1812, painted at the beginning of the Wars of Liberation 1813-15 against Napoleon, when Arminius became an inspirational national hero).









Hamburger Kunsthalle http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Caspar_David_Friedrich_021.jpg&filetimestamp=20090217181257#file

The Prussian/Hesse general and Hesse minister of state Martin Ernst von Schlieffen (1732-1825) built 1770 his manor house Windhausen, designed by the Hesse court architect Simon Louis du Ry.









by magic eye http://www.panoramio.com/user/3484752?with_photo_id=42723174

Since 1781 he created a landscape garden with many pavilions and monuments (mostly destroyed and vanished today), so a Grave of Arminius (the landscape garden should be a Germanic garden, the only Germanic garden in Germany).
The baron really believed that Arminius had been buried on his estate (he was a hobby historian and antiquary).

His own mausoleum, an artificial Gothic ruin, built already 51 years before his death, is the only greater monument in his garden which is preserved until today.









http://cemetery.blogger.de/topics/Gut+Windhausen/

Retired since 1792, he built also a thatched eremitage for retiree residence where he lived as an old man.

Another feature of his garden was an ape house.
But the apes fell sick with raving madness, so the general had to shoot and kill them.

Sorrowfully he ordered to build a broken column as a memorial for the dead apes with an epitaph written by himself.

More than half a century later Wilhelm Busch saw this monument, read the epitaph and created "Fipps, der Affe".


----------



## Jobaneu

*"Fipps, der Affe" von Wilhelm Busch*

From Arminius, our national hero to "Fipps, der Affe" - what a derivation!

Here three drawings by Wilhelm Busch from "Fipps, der Affe" (1879)









http://www.klavierschule-susanne-hoy.de/klavierunterricht_kontakt.html









http://www.klavierschule-susanne-hoy.de/klavierunterricht_kontakt.html









http://www.klavierschule-susanne-hoy.de/klavierunterricht_kontakt.html


----------



## Odoaker

Bad Neuheim, Sprudelhof










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2539/3939035596_452022a948_b.jpg


----------



## john7788

*re:*



Tiaren said:


> Chatting at *Victory Avenue, Berlin*, around 1900:
> 
> 
> Blm_TG 663 by Blekinge museum, on Flickr
> 
> I somehow love this photo and I generally adore the fin de siècle.



Nice old photo


----------



## Tiaren

*Maulbronn Monastery*, a UNESCO World Heritage site:


Maulbronn - Monastery by Martin M. Miles, on Flickr


Maulbronn - Monastery by Martin M. Miles, on Flickr


Maulbronn - Monastery by Martin M. Miles, on Flickr


----------



## Odoaker

Dettelbach










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7781681958/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Odoaker

Vorderburg (Neckarsteinach)










http://www.flickr.com/photos/nberger/6310093328/


----------



## Odoaker

Rhine valley (from Bernstein)










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4116/4859157357_b3635807b8_o.jpg


----------



## cinxxx

*Bayreuth - Markgräfliches Opernhaus*


Bayreuth - Markgräfliches Opernhaus by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bayreuth - Markgräfliches Opernhaus by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bayreuth - Markgräfliches Opernhaus by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bayreuth - Markgräfliches Opernhaus by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Bayreuth - Markgräfliches Opernhaus by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bayreuth - Markgräfliches Opernhaus by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bayreuth - Markgräfliches Opernhaus by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## NordikNerd

Flensburg, Sunday morning


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Urach










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2461785924/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Odoaker

Burg Heldrungen










http://www.flickr.com/photos/eskael/5071284930/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Odoaker

Schloss Neunhof










http://www.flickr.com/photos/olafschanz/4029136139/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Frankfurt-Höchst (Hessen): Trauerhalle des Friedhofs*

The mourning hall of the Höchst main cemetery, c.1922, architect: Paul Wempe









by Evak http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Frankfurt-Hoechst_Friedhof_Trauerhalle.jpg&filetimestamp=20070806113614#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Rügland (Bayern, Franken): Wasserschloss*

The moated castle Rügland of the barons of Crailsheim near Ansbach, the right wing built in 1611, the Baroque wings 1714 by Karl Friedrich von Zocha, the Ansbach court architect.









by Frank W. Zumpf http://thomas-sz.com/web_adel/zumpf/graf_crailsheim.html









by Frank W. Zumpf http://thomas-sz.com/web_adel/zumpf/graf_crailsheim.html

The gardenside with the church (1752)









by Frank W. Zumpf http://thomas-sz.com/web_adel/zumpf/graf_crailsheim.html


----------



## Jobaneu

*Frankfurt (Hessen): Zeil - Palais Mumm und Rothschild/Grand Bazar/Karstadt*

Mumm Palace (on the left, 1791-93, architect: perhaps Nicolas de Pigage, the Mannheim court architect) and Rothschild Palace (on the right, 1793-97, architect: Nicolas Salins de Montfort, who had fled from the revolutionary France to Frankfurt, he had been the architect of the Rohan family, who provided Straßburg with bishops during the 18th century) in an old photography (1880)









by Karl Heinz Mylius http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Frankfurt_Am_Main-Zeil-Fay_151-Die_Haeuser_von_Mumm_und_von_Rothschild-um_1880.jpg&filetimestamp=20090222205226#file

The Rothschild Palace, where Amschel Mayer von Rothschild lived (from 1834 until his death 1855, he was the oldest son of Mayer Amschel Rothschild, the founder of the famous banker dynasty) was destroyed by air raids during WW II, the Mumm Palace was already demolished in 1904. It was replaced by the department store "Grand Bazar", a Jugendstil building from the famous Belgian architect Victor Horta (1905).









c. 1910 http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Frankfurt_Am_Main-Zeil-Grand_Bazar-Palais_Rothschild-Schmoller-um_1910.jpg&filetimestamp=20090326224934#file

The "Grand Bazar" was demolished in 1936 and replaced by an unimportant new department store building (1937-38). This building survived WW II and is today after several renovations and transformations a Karstadt department store (last rebuilding of the facade in 2011)









by epizentrum http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showthread.php?p=312063


----------



## Jobaneu

*Frankfurt (Hessen): Bockenheimer Landstraße - Rothschildpark*

The summer residence of Amschel Mayer von Rothschild was this mansion on the Bockenheimer Landstraße (1829-33, architect: Friedrich Rumpf)

The entrance side









http://www.frank66furt.de/burgen/frankfurt/f14.jpg

The garden side









http://www.fr-online.de/image/view/2010/6/29/-/4516168/highRes/2559452/-/03.jpg.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Frankfurt (Hessen): Bockenheimer Landstraße - Rothschildpark*

This mansion was destroyed by air raids too. Only the park of the villa still exists and a neo Gothic garden pavilion









1864, the second villa from the left is the Rothschild Mansion http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:FFM_Rothschildpark_1864_Delkeskamp.jpg&filetimestamp=20100823151413#file

The neo Gothic tower









by Frank Behnsen http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:FFM_Rothschildpark-Turm_1.jpg&filetimestamp=20100824170514#file

The Rothschildpark today









by Frank Behnsen http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:FFM_Rothschildpark-Sued_2010.jpg?uselang=de#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hechingen-Stein (Baden-Württemberg): Villa rustica*

In Stein was found a Roman villa rustica (a noble farm house) begun c. 80 AD, expanded during the next 100 years and abandoned ca. 260 AD, when the Romans gave up the Limes and retreated behind Danube and Iller.

The Alemanns followed, settled in the region, but did not use the empty Roman buildings, built their own wooden houses adjacent to the Roman stone buildings, which decayed over time or were used as stone pit.

The partially reconstructed villa (the right half of the symmetric entrance facade and the rooms behind it had been rebuilt).









http://www.bznwrs.rt.schule-bw.de/wb/pages/archiv/ausflug-zu-den-roemern.php


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hechingen-Stein (Baden-Württemberg): Villa rustica*

A model of the villa (c. 200 AD)









http://rv-altenburg.blogspot.de/2010/07/beim-bau-des-zubringers-zur-b-27.html









by These Pictures are Entirely Bad http://www.flickr.com/photos/armand-marechal/

The reconstructed dining room









http://www.waymarking.com/gallery/image.aspx?f=1&guid=339cfeab-656b-4de4-9b74-88f1c441c692&lat=48.285083&lon=9.008483&t=6


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hechingen (Baden-Württemberg): Neues Schloss*

Until 1850 Hechingen was the capital and residence town of a small principality (Hohenzollern-Hechingen), which was governed by a Catholic branch of the Hohenzollern dynasty.

1850 ended the independence of Hohenzollern-Hechingen and the principality came under Prussian rule.

Those small independent entities are typical for Germany's old history.

Therefore you can find in tiny cities important architecture because each of these towns tried to demonstrate its status as residence town, as a capital.

Hechingen for example had a big Renaissance palace (c.1580-1605, modernized many times in Baroque and Neoclassical style). Here you can see the palace on the right of the town (on the mountain Hohenzollern Castle before its transformation in a neo Gothic palace during the 19th century by the Prussian king).









Merian engraving c. 1640 http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Dateie_Merian_Sueviae_132.jpg&filetimestamp=20060905153619#file

This Renaissance palace was demolished at the beginning of the 19th century because Prince Friedrich Hermann Otto wanted a modern Neoclassical city palace.

The demolition was complete but the reconstruction rested incomplete and could only be finished in reduced form due to lack of money.

So this is the new palace humbler than planned (1818-19, architect: Rudolf Burnitz, a disciple of Friedrich Weinbrenner, the great Baden court architect in Karlsruhe).









by Ralf Roletschek http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:2011-07-17-hechingen-by-RalfR-006.jpg?uselang=de#file









by Dr. Hans G. Müsse http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Neues_Schloss_Hechingen.jpg?uselang=de#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hechingen (Baden-Württemberg): Stiftskirche St. Jakobus*

Prince Josef Wilhelm von Hohenzollern-Hechingen ordered the French architect Pierre Michel d'Ixnard (1723-95, the architect of the huge St. Blasien abbey church) to build the collegiate St. Jakobus (1779-83).

D'Ixnard's plan, published by himself (he lived in Straßburg/Alsace, you can see his house there until today, a wealthy man).









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Hechingen_Stiftskirche_Plan.jpg?uselang=de#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hechingen (Baden-Württemberg): Stiftskirche St. Jakobus*

The Hechingen market square with the tower of the Louis XVI collegiate in the background.









http://www.schwaebischealb.de/Staedte/Staedte-Orte/Hechingen









by Rainer Ullrich http://www.staedte-fotos.de/name/zeitachse/jahr/2011/monat/august/fuer/7589/fotograf/rainer-ullrich.html









http://www.cityloope.de/clp/partner/spcontents/1_740_0_0_0_0.html


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hechingen (Baden-Württemberg): Stiftskirche St. Jakobus*

The interior with sparse decoration (the principality was not very rich), not comparable to other Louis XVI churches in Southwest Germany.









by Rainer Ullrich http://www.staedte-fotos.de/name/zeitachse/jahr/2011/monat/august/fuer/7589/fotograf/rainer-ullrich.html

Looking back, under the organ the princes' loge. The church was also the palace church.









by Taxiarchos228 http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Hechingen_-_Stiftskirche11.jpg?uselang=de#file








by Rainer Ullrich http://www.staedte-fotos.de/name/zeitachse/jahr/2011/monat/august/fuer/7589/fotograf/rainer-ullrich.html


----------



## fabp57

Post deleted


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hechingen (Baden-Württemberg): Villa Eugenia*

The summer residence of the princes of Hohenzollern-Hechingen is a Neoclassical mansion, the Villa Eugenia (architect: E. A. von Lammerz, 1786). 

1833/34 the old villa was extended at both ends perhaps by Rudolf Burnitz.









by Dr. Hans G. Müsse http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Villa_Eugenia_0234.JPG?uselang=de#file









by Ralf Roletschek http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:2011-07-17-hechingen-by-RalfR-081.jpg?uselang=de#file

The central rotunda (c. 1786)









by Dr. Hans G. Müsse [URL="http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Villa_Eugenia_Rotunde.JPG?uselang=de#file"]http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Villa_Eugenia_Rotunde.JPG?uselang=de#file[/URL]


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hechingen (Baden-Württemberg): Villa Eugenia*

Vis-à-vis the Villa Eugenia is the Villa Billing, the house of a courtier (1837/38)









by Ralf Roletschek http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:2011-07-17-hechingen-by-RalfR-080.jpg?uselang=de#file

A billards pavilion in the English garden









by Dr. Hans G. Müsse http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Billardhäuschen_(Hechingen).JPG?uselang=de#file


----------



## Jobaneu

fabp57 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> l would like to share with you some of my pictures I did last few months in Germany.
> I hope you enjoyed looking this post.
> 
> Fab


Thank you.

I especially enjoy that one with the colourful beach chairs - a cheerful picture.

To a complete residence belongs a hunting lodge too. Here it is: Lindich Palace with six cavalier houses (1738-41, architect: Hermann Schopf)









http://www.zollernalb.com/Startseite/Entdecken/Burgen-Schloesser/Schloss-Lindich









by Sebastian Poster http://www.alb-tourismus.de/2012/04/hechingen-schloss-lindich.html









by Dr. Hans G. Müsse http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Schloss_Lindich_(Hechingen).JPG#file

Btw Baron Friedrich Wilhelm von Steuben, a Prussian officer, should have known Lindich Palace very well. Because he was Oberhofmarschall at the Hechingen court from 1764 to 1769, that means he was the administrative official in charge of the princely household. Later he made a career in the US army.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Friedrich Wilhelm von Steuben*

A portrait of Baron von Steuben from the American painter Ralph Earl









c. 1790 http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Baron_von_Steuben_by_Ralph_Earl.jpeg?uselang=de#file


----------



## Xorcist

ach Hechingen...nahezu "alte" Heimat...etwas großes Foto...aber TOLL...nach Neuschwanstein doch wohl das tollste Schloß...die tollste Burg in Deutschland:


----------



## Odoaker

Auch immer wieder toll:



















(byMe)

BTW Steuben looks just like George Washington


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hechingen (Baden-Württemberg): Schloss Lindich - Blick auf Burg Hohenzollern*



Xorcist said:


> ach Hechingen...nahezu "alte" Heimat...etwas großes Foto...aber TOLL...nach Neuschwanstein doch wohl das tollste Schloß...die tollste Burg in Deutschland:


The rebuilding by the Prussian court architect Friedrich August Stüler, Schinkel's successor, into the neo Gothic palace of today began exactly 1850 when the principality Hechingen became Prussian.

Here one axis of Lindich Palace's "Jagdstern" (radially arranged alleys with the hunting lodge or simply a gathering point in the centre - here the palace itself like in Clemenswerth, the most beautiful "Jagdstern" in Germany) geared directly to Hohenzollern Castle:

View from Lindich Palace to Hohenzollern Castle









by Andreas Praefcke http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Lindich_Blick_zur_Burg_Hohezollern.jpg#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Jagdsterne: Großer Stern (Berlin), Schloss Clemenswerth (Sögel), Schloss Eremitage (Waghäusel)*

Three examples for Baroque "Jagdsterne" in Germany.

The most famous German "Jagdstern", the Großer Stern in the Tiergarten (Berlin) with the Victory Column in the centre, originally a simple gathering point in the game preserve "Tiergarten" in the centre of a radial alley system.









postcard from the sixties with the Hansaviertel, a high rise quarter, a masterpiece of the then city planning http://www.bilderbuch-berlin.net/Fotos/tiergarten_siegessäule_und_hansaviertel_postkarte_historisch_denkmal_platz_hochhaus_320545

Here Clemenswerth Palace with 7 cavalier houses. The splendid hunting lodge was built for Prince Bishop Clemens August of Cologne, a Wittelsbach prince, in Sögel (Niedersachsen, he was also bishop of Hildesheim and Osnabrück), architect: Johann Conrad Schlaun, 1737-47









© Emslandmuseum Schloss Clemenswerth http://www.emstal-online.de/nachrichten/regional/august_2012/woche_35_12/woche_35_12.htm

The Jagdstern in Waghäusel (near Speyer, Rheinland-Pfalz) with a hunting lodge for the Speyer prince bishop in the centre, surrounded by four cavalier houses (not to see in this photography), designed by the architects Michael Ludwig Rohrer and Balthasar Neumann (the so called "Eremitage", 1724-32)









by Rudolf Stricker http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Waghäusel_Eremitage_Haupteingang_20110228.jpg?uselang=de#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hechingen (Baden-Württemberg): Kloster Stetten*

From the 13th to the 15th century, the Dominican nunnery Stetten near Hechingen was the burial site for the Zollern counts. 

The church is a typical example for mendicant order Gothic (built 1280 - after 1290 with minor Baroque alterations).

1802 secularized, the northern wing of the monastery's quadrangle had been destroyed by fire, but the rest is preserved, the church almost completely.









by Zollernalb http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Kloster_Stetten,_S%C3%BCdansicht.JPG&filetimestamp=20120401220410#file









by Dr. Hans G. Müsse http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Klosterkirche_Stetten_(Hechingen).JPG?uselang=de#file









by Sven Teschke http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Klosterkirche_Stetten_(Hechingen)_-_6663.jpg?uselang=de#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hechingen (Baden-Württemberg): Kloster Stetten*

The interior









by Sven Teschke http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Klosterkirche_Stetten_(Hechingen)_-_6640-42.jpg?uselang=de#file

Looking back to the deep nuns' loft, typical for nunneries (early 18th century)









by Klaus Graf http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Hechingen_kloster_stetten_7.jpg?uselang=de#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hechingen (Baden-Württemberg): Kloster Stetten*

High altar and late Gothic tabernacle (c. 1480)









by Sven Teschke http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Klosterkirche_Stetten_(Hechingen)_-_Altar_-_6647-49.jpg?uselang=de#file

An early Baroque Madonna by the Hechingen sculptor Zachäus Taubenschmid (1610)









by Sven Teschke http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Klosterkirche_Stetten_(Hechingen)_-_Stettener_Gnadenbild_-_6643.jpg?uselang=de#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hechingen (Baden-Württemberg): ehemalige Franziskanerklosterkirche St. Luzen*

Another monastery in Hechingen was the Franciscan convent St. Luzen.

You can't guess from the simple outer appearance of the church that the interior contains one of the richest late Renaissance decorations in Southern Germany. The sculptor and stuccoer Wendel Neufferer was responsible for this decoration (1586-89, altars and organ late Baroque, c. 1700).









by Zollernalb http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:St_Luzen_(Hechingen)1.JPG?uselang=de#file









by Andreas Praefcke http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:St_Luzen_Blick_zum_Chor.jpg?uselang=de#file


----------



## Jobaneu

*Hechingen (Baden-Württemberg): ehemalige Franziskanerklosterkirche St. Luzen*

The vaulting of the choir









by Andreas Praefcke http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Klosterkirche_St_Luzen_Chor_Gewölbe.jpg?uselang=de#file

A sidewall of the choir 









by Rainer Halama http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Hechingen-Sankt_Lucen17557.jpg?uselang=de#file

The vault of the nave









by Taxiarchos228 http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Hechingen_-_Klosterkirche_St._Luzen12.jpg?uselang=de#file


----------



## Ingwaeone

Luckau










http://www.flickr.com/photos/fchmksfkcb/6922916171/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Spurdo

*Nuremberg

*
Nuremberg Skyline by Alastair Kerr, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

*Cologne*


Cologne sundown by groundshots.de, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

*Berlin*


Holocaust Memorial by Raluca Melania, on Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Hals *(Passau), Lower Bavaria

Das Ilztal bei Hals von Helmut Reichelt auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*castle ruin Weißenstein*, Regen (Lower Bavaria)


Burgruine Weißenstein von ivlys auf Flickr


Burgruine Weißenstein von solenzo auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Gläserner Wald / Glass Forest*, Weißenstein/Regen, Lower Bavaria


Gläserner Wald - Glass Forest von ivlys auf Flickr


Gläserner Wald von donvanone auf Flickr


Glasbaum von ivlys auf Flickr


----------



## Jobaneu

*Passau-Hals (Bayern): Burgruine Hals*



Bavarian Angelshark said:


> *Hals *(Passau), Lower Bavaria


Impressive scenery. I didn't know that (was so often "down under", but did not recognize Hals Castle).

The monastery Osterhofen belonged to the countship Hals. 1517 this countship became part of the Dukedom Bavaria.

Here a reconstruction of the castle by Wolfgang Braun

http://burgrekonstruktion.de/main.php?g2_itemId=263

The castle in an engraving by Michael Wening (1723), already partially destroyed









http://www.burgenseite.de/html/hals.html

From a similar viewpoint today









by Aconcagua http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Dateiassau_Hals.jpg&filetimestamp=20070327163318#file


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

Jobaneu said:


> Impressive scenery. I didn't know that (was so often "down under", but did not recognize Hals Castle).


yeah, it's a hidden beauty.

*Pfarrkirche St. Johannes der Täufer / St John the Baptist church*, Rinchnach (Lower Bavaria)


Rinchnach Pfarrkirche von Helmut Reichelt auf Flickr


Rinchnach - Pfarrkirche innen von Helmut Reichelt auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Niederaltaich Abbey*, Niederaltaich (Lower Bavaria)









Aconcagua, http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Klosterkirche_Niederaltaich.jpg









Aconcagua, http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Klosterkirche_Niederaltaich_1.jpg


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Oberalteich Abbey*, Bogen (Lower Bavaria)


Oberalteich von MONUDET auf Flickr


Oberalteich von MONUDET auf Flickr


Oberalteich von MONUDET auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

A short quiz for Jobaneu. 
Do you know this baroque beauty? :tongue3:

----------------------------

Edit: ok, the riddle is solved ^^

*Kloster Schöntal / Schöntal Abbey, Schöntal (Baden-Württemberg)*









Rosenzweig, http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Kloster_Schoental_20080725_2.jpg?uselang=de









public domain, http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Kloster_Sch%C3%B6ntal_002.JPG?uselang=de









public domain, http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Kloster_Sch%C3%B6ntal_004.JPG?uselang=de


----------



## Jobaneu

Bavarian Angelshark said:


> *Pfarrkirche St. Johannes der Täufer / St John the Baptist church*, Rinchnach (Lower Bavaria)


Rinchnach is one of the first major buildings which designed the young Johann Michael Fischer. You can see it in the rather ungainly facade, his great talent is just unfolding, but the interior is already brilliant.

Niederaltaich is another early Fischer church without a real facade, because the towers of the old church were partially reused and they stood very narrowly together, too narrow to develop a Baroque facade.

But facades are not his strongest suit anyway.


----------



## Jobaneu

*Schöntal (Baden-Württemberg): Kloster Schöntal - Benedikt Knittel und Götz von Berlichingen*



Bavarian Angelshark said:


> A short quiz for Jobaneu.
> Do you know this baroque beauty? :tongue3:


Oh yes, since the time, when I was a c. 10 years old schoolboy, not knowing much about Baroque architecture then, but hearing for the first time something about Knittel verses.

Our teacher informed us, that these verses were named after the Schöntal Abbot Benedikt Knittel, who made a lot of verses during his life, but it's not true, that he is the father of this form of verses, which I believed to be true for a long time.

Nevertheless I learned from the information about this abbot, that Schöntal Abbey existed.

Benedikt Knittel was the responsible abbot, who invited the architect Johann Leonhard Dientzenhofer to build a new church and convent for his monks (1698-1736).

A portrait of this typical building-crazy Baroque abbot, reigning from 1683 until his death 1732 (on the right of him his monastery)









http://www.leo-bw.de/web/guest/detail-gis/-/Detail/detail/ORT/500411725/Kloster+Sch%26%23246%3Bntal+%5BTeilort%5D;jsessionid=7FE2A017E40CFAAE3923C14B810F9B01?p_auth=2MnKY69v

Born in 1650, he died in 1732, so he could not see the completed complex of the monastery, in which he enterd in 1671.

Later I learned, reading Goethe's "Götz von Berlichingen", that the real Götz von Berlichingen (1480-1562), the famous Knight with the Iron Hand, found his grave in Schöntal Abbey.

Here his Renaissance grave slab, until today in the Schöntal cloister









http://www.leo-bw.de/web/guest/detail/-/Detail/details/PERSON/wlbblb_personen/118509659/Berlichingen+Götz%3B+von

Many other knights are buried in this cloister with grave slabs from the 14th until the 18th century. The monastery was secularized in 1802.









http://www.landeskunde-online.de/rhein/kloester/zisterz/schoental/konvent/kreuzgang1.jpg


----------



## Jobaneu

*Schöntal (Baden-Württemberg): Kreuzbergkapelle*

A linden alley leads from the Schöntal Abbey to the Holy Tomb Chapel on a hill over the monastery, built under abbot Benedikt Knittel by Johann Leonhard Dientzenhofer (1716-20)









by roba66 http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









by matthiashn http://www.flickr.com/photos/matthiashn/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Schöntal (Baden-Württemberg): ehemalige Zisterzienserabtei*

Some additional pictures of the former Cistercian abbey Schöntal.


The outer gate tower (1621), on the left the gate church, in the background the big Baroque abbey church









by klosterschöntal http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









by roba66 http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Schöntal (Baden-Württemberg): ehemalige Zisterzienserabtei*

The Alte Abtei (Old Convent, 1617-18)









by roba66 http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









by klosterschöntal http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Schöntal (Baden-Württemberg): ehemalige Zisterzienserabtei*

The facade of the church (architect: Johann Leonhard Dientzenhofer), on the left the Old Convent, on the right the New Convent









by Freier WÃ¼rttemberger http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

The choir









by roba66 http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Dientzenhofer's "modern" convent building (Neue Abtei)









by Freier WÃ¼rttemberger http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Schöntal (Baden-Württemberg): ehemalige Zisterzienserabtei*

The main staircase (c. 1740) of the Neue Abtei 









http://www.schloesser-magazin.de/de/kloster-schoental/Pressefotos/287352.html









by gripspix (OFF) http://www.flickr.com/photos/gripspix/

The Ordenssaal









by veloopity http://www.flickr.com/photos/veloopity/


----------



## Jobaneu

*Berlin: ehemaliges Grand Hotel de Rome/Römischer Hof*

The Grand Hotel de Rome was one of the most luxurious hotels in the Wilhelmine Berlin, built 1865/66 and 1875/76 by the architects Hermann Ende and Wilhelm Böckmann (Ende & Böckmann)









http://www.potsdamer-platz.org/grand_hotel_de_rome.htm









http://www.potsdamer-platz.org/grand_hotel_de_rome.htm

In 1910 the hotel on Unter den Linden was demolished and replaced by a new office building, called Römischer Hof, which still exists (architects: Kurt Berndt and A. F. M. Lange)









by Beek100 http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Berlin,_Mitte,_Unter_den_Linden,_R%C3%B6merhof.jpg&filetimestamp=20090526101802#file


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Bad Waldsee*, Baden-Württemberg


517 Bad Waldsee Stadt von threerivers auf Flickr


513 Bad Waldsee Stadt von threerivers auf Flickr


----------



## dreis

*Regensburg*

Regensburg is one of the few big cities that weren't bombed during WWII. Lot's of goodies to see here as it's a former Roman city! A 900 year old sausage restaurant, a stone bridge built 1135, huge Gothic Cathedral..and the list goes on and on! :cheers:
All pictures taken by me!


----------



## Ingwaeone

It was bombed :/ anyway, great shots as usual, dreis! Keep waiting for more


----------



## reliablecar

General discussions on photography and non urban photos

It is located between Schloss Neuschwanstein and Schloss Hohenschwangau and is visited by about 2 million people annually, where they start tours to the former royal palaces. The town is dominated by car parks, restaurants, guesthouses, hotels and souvenir shops.

___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

google android tablet con android


----------



## Kampflamm

Aachen-Kornelimünster:


Aachen-Kornelimünster

Aachen:


Aachen


----------



## erbse

Haaah, so cozy.


----------



## Spurdo

Hildesheim


Number 2 by motreo, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Dresden


skyline. by Johannes P., on Flickr


----------



## dreis

Ingwaeone said:


> It was bombed :/ anyway, great shots as usual, dreis! Keep waiting for more


From everything I've read, the city was generally unscathed from all bombing.
Maybe what I'm reading is false? It surely looks unbombed if you walk around the city.


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

There were about 20 air-raids in Regensburg (3,000 people were killed). 
Most of the bombings were concentrated on railroads and an aircraft factory. Compared to other German cities, the oldtown suffered little damage from bombing. 


> The city's most important cultural loss was that of the Romanesque church of Obermünster, which was destroyed in a March 1945 air raid and was never rebuilt (the belfry survived).


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regensburg

*Obermünster*








Sue107, http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Ruine-obermuenster-regensburg.JPG?uselang=de

Some buildings nearby were destroyed, too.


----------



## Ingwaeone

^^
this.

Großbodungen










http://www.flickr.com/photos/wutzman/3696687461/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Nando_ros

Very nice updates !!! Beautiful country !!


----------



## Spurdo

Heidelberg


Blick auf Heidelberg und Neckar by Ronile35, on Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

@ spurdo

^^ nice picture, but that's Hallstatt/Austria.


----------



## Spurdo

^^ damn. wrong again! replaced photos


----------



## Nando_ros

*Rostock, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*


Rostock by Robert Lesti, on Flickr



Rostock, Germany by どこでもいっしょ, on Flickr



Rostock Market Square, Germany by どこでもいっしょ, on Flickr



Rostock Warnemünde by Robert Lesti, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Dresden


prager zeile2 by SvenGi, on Flickr


----------



## friedemann

Since I'm living in Peru, I'm even more enjoying the wonderful pictures here.


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Creglingen*, Baden-Württemberg


Creglingen von ilovebutter auf Flickr


Creglingen von ilovebutter auf Flickr


Topsy Turvy House von ilovebutter auf Flickr


----------



## Ingwaeone

Residenz Eichstätt










http://www.flickr.com/photos/naturparkaltmueltal/4626482022/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## thedancingqueen

I´m crying!!

is it very nice, amazing and cozy.


----------



## Johnor

Lauenburg










Source: www.reiseagentur-lamm.de










Source: http://img.fotowelt.chip.de


----------



## erbse

Nice ones Johnor  Could you please add your sources? Thanks.


----------



## Tiaren

*Picture Gallery of Sanssouci Palace, Potsdam:*


Picture Gallery, Sanssouci Palace, Potsdam, Sept 30.12 by carolhagino, on Flickr


----------



## Johnor

*Esslingen*

Esslingen










Source: www.esslingen-bilderbuch.de










Source: htto://1.bp.blogspot.com


----------



## Johnor

Saarburg Altstadt








Source: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3402/3646061371_28bd5f8ec5.jpg









Source: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3333/3584889701_294f2416d9.jpg









Source:http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6012/5968140274_3d268818d8_z.jpg









Source: http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3263/2457720368_457b517145_z.jpg









Source: http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3250/2457726436_65a544a9d5_z.jpg


----------



## Johnor

*Ludwigslust*










Source: www.wolkenmond.de


----------



## erbse

*PLEASE GIVE SOURCES, DAMMIT!* :|


----------



## Johnor

erbse said:


> *PLEASE GIVE SOURCES, DAMMIT!* :|


Sorry, Erbsenzahler..

Ive overlooked your message.


----------



## Ingwaeone

Maienfels




























http://www.flickr.com/photos/fritz/with/3663672602/#photo_3663672602


----------



## Gouveia

Johnor said:


> Saarburg Altstadt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3402/3646061371_28bd5f8ec5.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3333/3584889701_294f2416d9.jpg
> ]


Dreamy


----------



## Ingwaeone

Coastline of Fehmarn










http://www.flickr.com/photos/witz-und-verstand/7247240714/


----------



## Nijal

Germany is a beautiful country; I do not understand why it is not more touristy.


----------



## erbse

Nijal said:


> Germany is a beautiful country; I do not understand why it is not more touristy.


It's touristy enough, believe me. Especially over here at the Baltic Sea of MeckPomm. The most beautiful Bundesland of all times. :smug:

Germany's number 8 in international tourism. That's pretty good, considering it's only really comfy during the summer.

And it's got one of the biggest plusses in growth, too. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tourism#World_tourism_statistics_and_rankings


----------



## Ingwaeone

Burg Fürstenstein, Hessen










http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...n_-_Ostseite.jpg&filetimestamp=20121002011233


----------



## BOFH

Bundestag - Berlin


Der Deutsche Bundestag by deeeeeeeep, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Heidelberg Evening by _flowtation, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Cochem panorama by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Starnberg, Bavaria, Germany by catarina.berg, on Flickr


kaiserstadt by engel.ac, on Flickr


landungsbrücken by engel.ac, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Roman Limestower close to Idstein









http://www.roemerturm-idstein.de/pics/roemerfest_5.jpg

Another rebuiled Limestower close to Orlen








http://static.zoonar.de/img/www_repository3/31/8b/16/10_4a36968549988900671c4a79de49c778.jpg


Christmas in Hessenpark








http://cms.frankfurt-live.com/upload/2009-q4/2009-11-25_Hessenpark.jpg


----------



## Linguine

beautiful series of photos....:cheers:


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

German Tankmuseum @ Münster








http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2..._tiger_ii_ausf_b_by_wolfenkrieger-d4ujiv5.jpg









http://imgll.trivago.com/uploadimages/46/84/4684901_l.jpeg

http://www.viatoura.de/images/fotoalbum/fotoalbum7/04_luene_panzer_soldaten.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Same









http://imgll.trivago.com/uploadimages/52/09/5209728_l.jpeg









http://imgll.trivago.com/uploadimages/52/09/5209734_l.jpeg

The Entrance of the Tankmuseum









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...g/800px-Panzermuseum_Munster_Eingang_2011.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Atillery @ the Wehrtechnische Studiensammlung der Bundeswehr in Koblenz / Germany. Which can be translated like "Armytechnical Collection of military artefacts of the german army"








http://album.bunker-siegen.de/albums/wts_koblenz_4/wts_koblenz_153.jpg

Older Guns








http://www.fahrzeuge-der-wehrmacht.de/Bilder/Koblenz_2010_06-1.jpg

Modern Guns








http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-i04Nqdpdla4/T5KaV3IpdWI/AAAAAAAAGP4/nNV8W_P9ewA/s1600/waffen.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Different Helmets








https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-mdkQeIS2Sqs/Tt5oKhZCG9I/AAAAAAAACHY/v9jexmxk7nA/s800/DSCN0830.JPG

Uniforms








http://www.panzer-modell.de/specials/ontour/koblenz/Bild104.jpg

Antiaircraftgun








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...erling_auf_mittlerem_Zugkraftwagen_8_t_sk.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

http://www.mc-kettenschaden.com/images/wts9.jpg









http://hosted.wargamer.com/Panzer/koblenz.jpg

Soviet Helicopter @ the WTS in Koblenz








http://www.airventure.de/tipspics/WSS_Koblenz/hind.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Militaryhistorical museum of the German Army @ Dresden








http://www.urlaubsziele.com/bild/se...aerhistorisches-museum-der-bundeswehr-100.jpg









http://www.dnn-online.de/queport/jrs?xpath=namred/bild_original/php52522d2277201110111614.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/3/38/Mhm_is2t34.jpg/800px-Mhm_is2t34.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Again Dresden









http://thumb4.ftd.de/galeriebild/Image/2011/10/12/20111012104653.230504823-5B1-5D.750x500.jpg









http://www.fernweh-aktuell.com/media.media.966dbbda-efdf-4e3a-87e4-1be80d60490b.normalized.jpeg

The skull of an ww1-soldier who got killed in action








http://polpix.sueddeutsche.com/bild...60/militaerhistorisches-museum-bundeswehr.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

http://www.fahrzeuge-der-wehrmacht.de/Bilder/Dresden_MHM_14-1.jpg

A jeep which got destroyed in Afgahnistan








http://www.jugendherberge-sachsen.de/uploads/pics/news_mhm_dresden.jpg

A Gepard AntiAircrafttank on his last way into the Museum








http://www.dnn-online.de/queport/jr...7/bild_original/php3666c64e17201204251401.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Germanic Nationalmuseum








http://www.museenfuergeschichte.de/img/museums/28/Barocksaal.jpg

Romanic-Germanic-Museum








http://www.nuku.de/pictures/roemisch-germanisches-museum-in-koeln-10638-500.jpg

German Museum








http://www.airventure.de/dmpics/dmus_me262.JPG


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

German Historic Museum








http://imagene.youropi.com/deutsches-historisches-museum-berlijn-2(p:activity,2440)(c:0).jpg

Natural Musem Frankfurt am Main








http://www.welt.de/img/bildergaleri...gmuseum-fuer-Naturkunde-Frankfurt-am-Main.jpg

Natural Museum Berlin








http://wissen-im-museum.de/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/MfN_Brachiosaurus-1024x831.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Not an view which you see often. The Lahn is completely frozen and coverd with snow, wow!








http://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/02/55/ea/01/limburg-dom-lahn-river.jpg

Frozen Lahn at Runkel








http://www.runkeler-rote.de/RRDaten/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/P2115172-533x400.jpg

Lightning over Dresden








http://g4.img-dpreview.com/B1FE50A269A84895AACC75F1DABE85A3.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Car & Technic Musuem Sinsheim








http://www.panzer-modell.de/specials/ontour/sinsheim/Bild042.jpg









http://www.panzer-modell.de/specials/ontour/sinsheim/Bild043.jpg









http://sinsheim.technik-museum.de/g...DownloadItem&g2_itemId=3802&g2_serialNumber=2


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

http://www.kanonenvögel.de/gallery_technikmuseum_sinsheim/images/ju88_003.jpg









http://de.valka.cz/files/pa050168_471.jpg









http://www.oldprops.ukhome.net/Ju52 G-BFHF d1.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Techniuc Museum Speyer









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3a/742_technik_museum_speyer.jpg









http://www.airventure.de/tips_speyer/technik_museum_speyer_Pict0147.jpg









http://www.flugzeug-bild.de/1024/das-ussr-space-shuttle-buran-29361.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Again Speyer









http://www.rrec.de/uploads/pics/Speyer.JPG









http://imgll.trivago.com/uploadimages/36/94/3694331_l.jpeg









http://www.pfalz-wochenende.de/uploads/images/ausflugsziele/technik_museum_speyer_u9.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Shark Aquarium -Hagenbeck Zoo Hamburg








http://www.zoo-welt.com/files/Hagenbeck/hai-aquarium.jpg

Vulcanactivity Germany








http://www.world-of-volcanoes.de/Bilder/laachersee mofetten.jpg

Vulcaneifel








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/87/Maare.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Quedlinburg








http://fewoschlossblick.fe.funpic.de/2730394-Travel_Picture-Quedlinburg.jpg









http://www.weltkulturerbe-quedlinbu.../quedlinburg-galerie/quedlinburg-steinweg.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Church of Dietkrichen, close to Limburg Lahn








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...pg/796px-Dietkirchen_Kirche_im_Abendlicht.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2626/3839499190_6c6ef2b8c7.jpg

Cathedral of Limburg on a 1000 DM-Note








http://de.academic.ru/pictures/dewiki/49/1000_DM_Serie3_Rueckseite.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Treasurey Limburg an der Lahn








http://media.belocal.de/6044/650x350_0,0c.jpg









http://fotografiert.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/dsc08716.jpg

Made in Byzanz (moderen Istanbul) in the second half of the 10th century - now in Limburg an der Lahn








http://www.perspektive-mittelstand.de/img/x/Pressemeldung/00002101/i/Im-Zeichen-des-Kreuzes---Kl.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Munich








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...ch.jpg/800px-Antiquarium_residence_munich.jpg









http://polpix.sueddeutsche.com/polo...e/image.jpg_gen/derivatives/900x600/image.jpg

Birnau, Lake Constance German side








http://www.fotos.sc/img2/u/sensi27/n/Kirche_Prunk_Kloster_Birnau_Bodensee.jpg


----------



## Nando_ros

*Ulm Minster * _(161.53 m)_


http://www.wanderboom.de/wanderwege_news.php?id=67081287


http://fotowelt.chip.de/k/architektur/architektur/das_ulmer_muenster/525861/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/c-s-n/2216962615/


----------



## erbse

Impressive pictures Nando.  *But please always credit your sources (give a link/name/cr)! Even if these are your photos. Thank you.*


----------



## facedifference

:cheers: beautiful pictures!


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Very beautifull pictures of Ulmer Münster! 

Here is from festival of lights 2012 in Berlin








http://cdn3.spiegel.de/images/image-411082-galleryV9-exty.jpg









http://hauptstadtstudio.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/festival_of_lights2012.jpg









http://www.berliner-kurier.de/image/view/2012/9/10/20568624,14947455,highRes,1349894166.jpg.jpg


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt skyline:


Frankfurt Skyline von frawolf77 auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Dortmund city center (8th largest city in Germany; 580,444 inhabitants):


PA280704 von Selt Sam auf Flickr



Kreuzviertel in Dortmund (a really nice quarter which has not been destroyed in WWII):


PA280687 von Selt Sam auf Flickr


----------



## mihir1310

Dr.Seltsam said:


> Frankfurt skyline:
> 
> 
> Frankfurt Skyline von frawolf77 auf Flickr


Zuperb!! I m seeing this perspective for the first time !


----------



## d.henney

treasures? Dresden!









http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/43230566.jpg

Sistine Madonna








http://www.br.de

Codex Dresdensis (one of only three remaining Maya scripts written on paper)








http://www.n-tv.de

cherry stone with 113 faces (Green Vault)








www.skd.museum

Golden Coffee Cup Holder (Green Vault)








myspacecdn.com

Royal Household at Delhi (Green Vault)








/www.stadttouren-dresden.de

Turkish Chamber (armoury, Green Vault)








fotopedia.com

other stuff (Green Vault)








apple.com









www.skd.museum









qypecdn.net









superstock.com

one room of the Green Vault








www.art-magazin.de


----------



## erbse

Please reduce to 3 pics per post max. 


Anyway, great images! I loved the museums of Dresden, some of the most impressive selections around the world for sure. Beats crap like that found in NYC by miles.


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

I want to visit the Dresden and the green Vault one time or more for sure :cheers:


----------



## mark1100

Leipzig


Leipzig Skyline von philipp h. auf Flickr


Leipzig Skyline von christian_trabold auf Flickr


Universität / university Leipzig von Howdys auf Flickr


----------



## Ingwaeone

Kloster Veßra, Kirchenruine










http://www.staedte-fotos.de/name/ze...at/juni/fuer/18047/fotograf/peter-reiser.html


----------



## Avalanix

Dresden sucks..
too many reptiles


----------



## Ingwaeone

And in winter it's pretty cold in Dresden  Yet, there is enough beer to keep mood the up 

Osterwieck (wish I had like 28k)










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rienwesterhout/4679258373/sizes/l/in/photostream/

http://www.immobilienscout24.de/exp...ionHasNext=true&navigationBarType=RESULT_LIST


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

http://dampflok.files.wordpress.com/2009/11/img_9305.jpg?w=584









http://www.rziener.de/pic/dlok4/031010b.jpg









http://www.fotos.sc/img2/u/astrid1960/h/Dampfeisenbahn_Gleise_Erzgebirge_Schnee_Winter_Eis_.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Leipzig Maintrainstation








http://www.leipzig-sachsen.de/leipzig-fotos/hauptbahnhof/hbf-leipzig_portal.jpg









http://www.leipzig-sachsen.de/leipzig-fotos/hauptbahnhof/hbf-leipzig_querbahnsteig.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8164/7465760126_f6757f6de9_o.jpg

















http://www.panzerbaer.de/archiv/pix/bw_ebtrsp_kpz_leopard_2a4-001i.jpg









http://www.panzerbaer.de/archiv/pix/bw_ebtrsp_pzh2000-001i.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8476/8141536531_0fc3876fc5_h.jpg


----------



## Ingwaeone

Klosterkirche Fredelsloh










http://postimage.org/image/jk7s524i3/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Some of my recent pics of *Mainz* (_Mayence_):


The western view towards the oldtown with St. Stephen's Church:











St. Stephen's Church:











Close-up with the world-famous Chagall-windows (unfortunately I had no chance to take pics from the interior):











The Mainz Cathedral:











Christuskirche:











Uploaded with imageshack.us


----------



## MPOWER

*Push*

More beautiful pictures please


----------



## Ingwaeone

Bad Harzburg










http://www.flickr.com/photos/linseneintopf/4664103085/in/photostream/


----------



## Ingwaeone

Rosstrappe bei Thale










http://www.flickr.com/photos/petersteinmetzger/8080803454/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Ingwaeone

Schloss Gracht










http://www.flickr.com/photos/gerrit75/6344411392/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Ingwaeone

Zentturm









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rhoen_info/5416075436/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Ingwaeone

Mölln










http://www.flickr.com/photos/harry_nl/5221360147/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Ingwaeone

Nürnberg Castle in winter










http://www.flickr.com/photos/lenkolaf/5285822735/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Ingwaeone

Wachholderheide










http://www.flickr.com/photos/werrameissner/2441675172/


----------



## Ingwaeone

Grafenburg bei Lauffen am Neckar










http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=lauffen+neckar&s=int#page=6


----------



## Ingwaeone

Norddeutsche Tiefebene










http://www.flickr.com/photos/anne-cadovius/2931913635/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Ingwaeone

Bad Blankenburg










http://www.flickr.com/photos/misterhonk/7851271304/


----------



## Ingwaeone

Schloss Hartenfels










http://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_swala/2328272395/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_swala/2329092312/sizes/l/in/photostream/










Wikipedia


----------



## Ingwaeone

Landschaftspark Duisburg










http://www.flickr.com/photos/harry_palmer/3891754523/


----------



## Ingwaeone

Deutsches Eck, Koblenz










http://www.flickr.com/photos/sophia-fatima/7127062405/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Ingwaeone

Basilika St. Castor










http://www.flickr.com/photos/leterra/6221705538/


----------



## Ingwaeone

Rügen










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/268710926/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Ingwaeone

Schloss Kaltenstein










http://www.flickr.com/photos/petersteinmetzger/8024195351/


----------



## Ingwaeone

Pfälzerwald










http://www.flickr.com/photos/weltenfenster/4700380688/


----------



## erbse

Geil pics Odo, really geil pics!


I need to come across some more time to participate here again.


----------



## Ingwaeone

Milord.

Residenzschloss Ludwigsburg










http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexander_johmann/171960095/


----------



## cinxxx

Are postcards approved here?


2012_04_21_Rothenburg_od_Tauber by cinxxx, on Flickr


2012_04_21_Rothenburg_od_Tauber by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

2012_04_28_Ulm by cinxxx, on Flickr


2012_04_28_Ulm by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

2012_05_01_Burghausen by cinxxx, on Flickr


2012_05_01_Burghausen by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Landshut*


2012_06_16_Landshut by cinxxx, on Flickr


2012_06_16_Landshut by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Schloss Linderhof, Bayern*


2012_06_17_Schloss_Linderhof by cinxxx, on Flickr


2012_06_17_Schloss_Linderhof by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Schloss Neuschwanstein, Schwangau*


2012_06_17_Schloss_Neuschwanstein by cinxxx, on Flickr


2012_06_17_Schloss_Neuschwanstein by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Ingwaeone

Sankt Peter-Ording










http://www.flickr.com/photos/picture4b/5965998011/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Ingwaeone

Wettiner Schloss










http://www.flickr.com/photos/baerchen57/4841226690/


----------



## Ingwaeone

Marientor, Naumburg










http://www.flickr.com/photos/trolleyfan/6507618199/


----------



## Ingwaeone

Innenministerium, Schwerin










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4974831574/


----------



## cinxxx

*Chiemsee*


2012_06_23_Chimsee by cinxxx, on Flickr


2012_06_23_Chimsee by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Garmisch-Partenkirchen*


2012_08_18_Garmisch_Partenkirchen by cinxxx, on Flickr


2012_08_18_Garmisch_Partenkirchen by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Bayreuth*


2012_09_15_Bayreuth by cinxxx, on Flickr


2012_09_15_Bayreuth by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Berlin*


2012_11_23_Berlin by cinxxx, on Flickr


2012_11_23_Berlin by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Ingwaeone

Well...

St. Crucius in Bad Sooden-Allendorf










http://www.flickr.com/photos/werrameissner/2456579862/


----------



## Ludi




----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Kiedrich *(Hessen)


Kiedrich, Suttonstraße und Kirche St. Valentinus von HEN-Magonza auf Flickr


Indian Summer in Kiedrich von Donbalzi auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Oranienbaum Palace*, Oranienbaum-Wörlitz (Saxony-Anhalt)


D_Schloss_Oranienbaum_Dessau_05 von weyerdk auf Flickr


D_Schloss_Oranienbaum_Dessau_01 von weyerdk auf Flickr

the chinese garden with a pagoda.

Pagode, Schloss Oranienbaum von Harald52 auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

^ Even for being so asymmetrical: Such a beautiful place! :drool:


LOL at that Berlin Wall postcard. 4€... I got like a ton of it for free and used it to pave my garden roads.


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Neustadt an der Waldnaab* (Upper Palatinate, Bavaria)









Richard Huber, http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Neustadt_an_der_Waldnaab,_St._Georg.jpg









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Neustadt_Waldnaab_7.jpg


market houses von the-father auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

erbse said:


> LOL at that Berlin Wall postcard. 4€... I got like a ton of it for free and used it to pave my garden roads.


It's a postcard with a piece of the wall in it (if it's original or not I don't know).
My girlfriend bought it last week in Berlin.


----------



## Ingwaeone

Is sheee hooot?

Ditzingen










http://www.flickr.com/photos/konnysonny/2772445032/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Ingwaeone

Steinhuder Meer










http://www.flickr.com/photos/augustinfotos/4842804645/


----------



## Ingwaeone

Bamberger Reiter










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7180938220/


----------



## Ingwaeone

Schloss Biedenkopf










http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotogodwin/7334341114/


----------



## Ingwaeone

Burg Klempenow










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mecklenburg/5812801239/


----------



## Ingwaeone

Sankt Marien in Heiligenstadt










http://www.flickr.com/photos/wegrand/5931714876/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Ingwaeone

Stadtkirche Meiningen










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2263370956/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Ingwaeone

Treffurt










Gemeinfrei


----------



## Ingwaeone

Gut Panker










http://www.flickr.com/photos/thomasdrescher/5918220399/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Ingwaeone

Nordsee


----------



## SaltlandUnited

*Bad Bentheim (2012)*


----------



## Ingwaeone

Watzmann










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7127/7797303352_d42310c10f_b.jpg


----------



## Ingwaeone

Schloss Weißenstein










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5286/5225254348_f9ec312932_b.jpg


----------



## Ingwaeone

Sauerland










http://www.flickr.com/search/?s=int&w=all&q=Sauerland+hügel&m=text


----------



## Ingwaeone

Neuenweg










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/409929474/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Ingwaeone

Freilichtmuseum Detmold










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8422/7745718406_f709058eda_b.jpg


----------



## Ingwaeone

Sorry for the colours. 

Mathildenhöhe










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2415/2050075287_0a628c139d_o.jpg


----------



## Ingwaeone

Monreal










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8152/7726774764_21bda226e7_b.jpg


----------



## Ingwaeone

Höfats










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8149/7468344338_4c224e464c_b.jpg


----------



## Ingwaeone

Saargau










http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1060/4733471824_7d39e0c8a5_b.jpg


----------



## Fredal Öblind

Wie Leute mit HDR ihre Fotos zerstören, schrecklich.
Die russische Kapelle auf der Mathildenhöhe in Darmstadt ist echt toll!


----------



## Ingwaeone

Quedlinburg










http://www.flickr.com/photos/gertrudk/41639894/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Fredal Öblind

Römische Villa Borg (museum, reconstruction of a villa rustica)


Römische Villa Borg - Roman axial-villa Borg, PAP 8 m von Credi auf Flickr


... Villa Borg von ...johann j.m. auf Flickr


----------



## Ingwaeone

Hümmling










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6209/6150123976_776701ce9f_b.jpg


----------



## Ingwaeone

Andernach










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4142/4924453284_5492b3ef24_b.jpg


----------



## Ingwaeone

Öfnerspitze










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5103/5839626115_af6f083196_b.jpg


----------



## Ingwaeone

Ronneburg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3005/2356847805_c99ef86f47_b.jpg


----------



## Ingwaeone

Keitum










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7081/7251079494_eb73f5f80c_b.jpg


----------



## Ingwaeone

Idstein










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2428/4085162721_de60e5b4b9_b.jpg


----------



## itchy

Ingwaeone said:


> Schloss Weißenstein
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5286/5225254348_f9ec312932_b.jpg


Great looking palace!

Anybody know what happened to Jobaneu?


----------



## balthazar

Ingwaeone said:


> Idstein
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2428/4085162721_de60e5b4b9_b.jpg


nice:cheers:


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

2 recent pics of
_C_OLOGNE


Christmas market at Neumarkt, December 7:











Media Park, December 10 (yesterday):











Pics by me, uploaded with imageshack.us


----------



## Laurence2011

Cologne is such a nice city, I hope to live there one day


----------



## Ingwaeone

Siegerland










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4127/4980934542_bcef57d910_b.jpg


----------



## Ingwaeone

Bernkastel-Kues










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8423/7753316148_f14634c3a9_b.jpg


----------



## Ingwaeone

Birthplace of Nikolaus von Kues (*1401), an early German humanist










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6046/6302546427_74f5e0df37_b.jpg


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:


Winter has arrived in Frankfurt- Skyline Frankfurt Winter 2012 von frawolf77 auf Flickr


----------



## Kaufmann

*Skytrain Dortmund*








Source: Dortmund.de


----------



## Ingwaeone

Burg Iburg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7269/7768777822_ab5b7d45d4_b.jpg


----------



## Ingwaeone

Bad Säckingen










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5013/5458245600_2319aa1330_b.jpg


----------



## Ingwaeone

Wildungen










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3407/3651864302_e7ac73bfd7_b.jpg


----------



## Ingwaeone

Duderstadt










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4023/4634342763_8854879bd5_b.jpg


----------



## Ingwaeone

Eberbach










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4025/4695848598_33033e32ce_b.jpg


----------



## Ingwaeone

Eckhartsburg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3358/3630339258_99cf91ec76_b.jpg


----------



## Ingwaeone

Burgkunstadt










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7007/6437945167_b71a5d0a29_b.jpg


----------



## Ingwaeone

Burglengenfeld










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8046/8127810493_a8faa2819b_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3297/3220742959_7fe1d6b8e0_b.jpg


----------



## Ingwaeone

Weißenberg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4027/4700733444_f24c9fa954_b.jpg


----------



## Ingwaeone

Ellwangen










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3654/3661177526_ef91541f6e_b.jpg


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

These photos are more than amazing! Thanks for finding and sharing them! :cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano

amazing pics


----------



## Ingwaeone

Glad you like it 

Esslingen am Neckar










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3394/3218821344_725ba8ca54_b.jpg


----------



## Ingwaeone

Schloss Bronnen










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4123/4884691187_4d80a5b9bd_b.jpg


----------



## Tiaren

*Steinfurt:*


Steinfurt - Schloss Steinfurt Torhaus 01 by Daniel Mennerich, on Flickr


----------



## Ingwaeone

Bertradaburg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3631/3470526957_6e0032383e_b.jpg


----------



## Tiaren

*Berlin, Viktoria Park:*


Medieval cascade by Petit Groupe, on Flickr


----------



## Ingwaeone

Krenkinger Schlössle










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2618/4001304072_f2c516af33_b.jpg


----------



## Ingwaeone

Trash










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8486/8167670822_a4d072d574_b.jpg


----------



## Tiaren

The capital in winter:


Berliner doom by Lars K. Christensen, on Flickr


Udsigt fra baren på toppen af Soho House by Lars K. Christensen, on Flickr


Neue Wache by Lars K. Christensen, on Flickr


----------



## Ingwaeone

^^

Beautiful :O


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Hamburg by Dr4gosh, on Flickr







Hamburg by Dr4gosh, on Flickr







Hamburg Harbour by Dr4gosh, on Flickr






Hamburg Harbour by Dr4gosh, on Flickr






Hamburg by Dr4gosh, on Flickr


----------



## Ingwaeone

Hairy Germans










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6120/6283615603_7c8fdcfb06_b.jpg


----------



## Ingwaeone

Lazy Germans










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4073/4873472820_5443ee32d0_b.jpg


----------



## Ingwaeone

Seductive German










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3128/2732800799_2ee81e1a39_o.jpg


----------



## Ingwaeone

Füssen










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/f/f2/Füssen_-.JPG/1024px-Füssen_-.JPG


----------



## Ingwaeone

Feuchtwangen










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6102/6246555259_4afac72c9b_b.jpg


----------



## Tiaren

*Frankfurt* by night:


Downtown Frankfurt @ Night by _flowtation, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

So many beautiful places!


----------



## Ingwaeone

Dutch houses in Friedrichstadt










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/103/314237463_4fb160d6ec_b.jpg


----------



## Ingwaeone

Classic cars in Fladungen










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6061/6088656700_4a1c39e22c_b.jpg










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8433/7560854990_748e0c08ac_b.jpg


----------



## Ingwaeone

Forchheim










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2694/4147227469_4000910fe2_b.jpg


----------



## Linguine

great photos from Germany...:cheers:


----------



## Ingwaeone

The streets after Silvester (New Year's Eve)










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5097/5591798903_e215290339_b.jpg


----------



## Ingwaeone

Gardelegen










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2366/2262786928_f37f05bb57_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2096/2226886212_73b4534282_b.jpg


----------



## Ingwaeone

Schloss Possenhofen










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7259/6892346990_4981ccd227_b.jpg


----------



## Ingwaeone

Gudensberg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2501/3731931734_a75da851cc_b.jpg


----------



## Ingwaeone

Weißenburg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4080/5438825516_ec598f7b66_b.jpg


----------



## Ingwaeone

Gunzhausen










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4108/5077099783_d359b0fd3e_b.jpg


----------



## Ingwaeone

Leonberg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2656/3691587216_0416fb67b6_b.jpg


----------



## Carot

*Spiral Staircase of Hartenfels Castle*
location: Torgau, Saxony
staircase built: 1533 - 1535









http://tic-torgau.de/eng/photo-archive.html









http://www.geolocation.ws/v/W/File%3ATorgau%20Schloss%20Hartenfels%20Wendelstein.jpg/-/en









http://www.foto-torgau.de/pano/wendelstein/foto.html









http://fotowelt.chip.de/k/architektur/architektur/verdreht/595402/









http://tic-torgau.de/eng/photo-archive.html


----------



## Tiaren

Wow, that Renaissance staircase (Wendelstein) is gorgeous! :O I've never even seen or heard of it. I only know such beautiful examples from french Renaissance chateaus.
I wished we still head Jobaneu here. He could probably tell us something about that topic...  Hope he is well!


----------



## Ingwaeone

Burg Lichtenberg










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8445/7882332006_15b708ed1a_b.jpg


----------



## Carot

Tiaren said:


> Wow, that Renaissance staircase (Wendelstein) is gorgeous! :O I've never even seen or heard of it. I only know such beautiful examples from french Renaissance chateaus.


Famous French Renaissance examples are Blois and Chambord.

But the true precursor of Torgau's staircase is this late Gothic stair in nearby Misnia/Meissen:








http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Albrechtsburg-Wendelstein.jpg









http://www.freewebs.com/hatekonynemet/apps/photos/photo?photoid=132467602









http://fotowelt.chip.de/k/reisen-architektur/deutschland/treppe/404301/









http://chogaramirez.wordpress.com/2012/08/22/









http://www.der-stein-der-weissen.de/de/presse/

Torgau again :cheers:








http://tic-torgau.de/eng/photo-archive.html


----------



## Ingwaeone

Nuremberg had also some nice 'Renaissance' staircases


----------



## cinxxx

Another nice such staircase I saw in Melk, Austria


Melk (AUT) by cinxxx, on Flickr


Melk (AUT) by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Ingwaeone

I recognized a nice example in Schloss Mergentheim (Berwart-Treppe)


----------



## Ingwaeone

Schloss Mergentheim










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4094/4856615726_b1af56a484_b.jpg


----------



## Wernyhora

Ich liebe diese Treppen auch : )
I like the staircases !


----------



## Ingwaeone

^^ I'm studying architecture and the first thing we were tought was to avoid circular stairs. Gee, I hate these times when it comes to architecture!

Schleglerschloss










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8038/8059921113_3eee7407fd_b.jpg


----------



## Ingwaeone

Heppenheim










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4081/4826727782_6e97bf942b_b.jpg


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Riedenburg, Lower Bavaria*


Toytown von hipydeus auf Flickr


DSC_1498 von mαpu auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

Riedenburg, Lower Bavaria


_DSC7354.jpg von favonius81 auf Flickr


Smiley face sat dish in Riedenburg von Nathan A auf Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

*Frankfurt* (something more modern for a change):


Frankfurt Winter Skyline by formfaktor, on Flickr


Golden City by _flowtation, on Flickr


----------



## Ingwaeone

Schloss Eisenbach










http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/7836/1068709.jpg


----------



## Ingwaeone

Comburg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2647/3823715420_f6758b4da1_b.jpg


----------



## Chadoh25

Sehr Schön!


----------



## Spurdo

Krefeld


Industrial Winter Lights by _flowtation, on Flickr


----------



## Ingwaeone

Sangerhausen










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3218/5698902838_dc1fa806db_b.jpg


----------



## Ingwaeone

Harzgerode










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8444/7928547562_76a6b0325f_b.jpg


----------



## [email protected]

Calw


Marktplatz, Calw by JH_1982, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

Wuppertal


Schwebebahn Wuppertal by JH_1982, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

Munich, Panoramic view from the Olympiaturm

-----> Scroll

Panoramic view from the Olympiaturm by JH_1982, on Flickr


----------



## joselph22

I totally love Germany!

It's so clean, classic and modern at the same time... it's just AMAZING!


----------



## yubnub

Frankfurt am Main, view of the skyline across a frozen lake at night


Frankfurt am Main Frozen Lake at night by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

*Berlin's* three grandest avenues:

*Unter den Linden*:

Unter den Linden | Unter den Linden Boulevard (2) by visitBerlin, on Flickr

*Kurfürstendamm*:

Weihnachtlicher Kurfürstendamm | Kurfürstendamm at Christmas time (3) by visitBerlin, on Flickr

*Friedrichstraße*:

Friedrichstraße, Berlin-Mitte by visitBerlin, on Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Würzburg*, Lower Franconia, Bavaria 


Würzburger Turmparade im Morgenlicht von Robert Schüller auf Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

Rottenburg


Marktplatz, Rottenburg by JH_1982, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

Tauberbischofsheim


Tuermersturm, Tauberbischofsheim by JH_1982, on Flickr


----------



## serbien-forum.info

Deutsche Städte sind unglaublich. :cheers: Ich selber komme aus dem Ruhrpott und hier geboren, meine zweite Heimat ist schon geil, kein Land ist wie Deutschland was gewisse Standards angeht. Amerika ist gegen uns 0. Liebe Grüsse 


ps: SCHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALKE; SCHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALKE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

pilgrimage basilica St. Georg, Walldürn (Baden-Württemberg)


Walldürn in Winter HDR von frank hahner auf Flickr


Wallfahrtsbasilika Walldürn von matthiashn auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

Wallfahrtsbasilika Walldürn von matthiashn auf Flickr









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:St_Georg_Wallduern-HB01.jpg


----------



## yubnub

^^ Lovely interior

and in total contrast here are some Frankfurt night shots from the Opernplatz


Frankfurt am Main night skyline Opernplatz by barnyz, on Flickr


Frankfurt am Main night skyline Opernplatz by barnyz, on Flickr


Frankfurt am Main night skyline Opernplatz by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Ingwaeone

Heisterbach, Klosterruine


abtei_heisterbach_2008-70 von oliverpifferi auf Flickr


----------



## Ingwaeone

Klosterruine, Arnsburg


Lich (Hesse), ruines de l'abbaye d'Arnsburg (51) von roger joseph auf Flickr


----------



## Ingwaeone

St. Fides, Schlettstatt


Selestat011 von Roman72 auf Flickr


----------



## Ingwaeone

St. Patrokli, Soest


St. Patrokli-Dom von smocs auf Flickr


----------



## Ingwaeone

Bad Wimpfen










http://halbherr.eu/images/neckarradtour2008195.jpg


----------



## Ingwaeone

Wasserschloss Unsleben










Wiki


----------



## Linguine

lovely photos from Germany....thanks. :cheers:


----------



## [email protected]

Munich


Bayrisches Nationalmuseum, Munich by JH_1982, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

Mosel Valley


Mosel near Alken by JH_1982, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia

Ingwaeone said:


> St. Patrokli, Soest
> 
> 
> St. Patrokli-Dom von smocs auf Flickr


Beautiful picture.


----------



## erbse

A true classic of this thread:



Kampflamm said:


> Dresden's skyline




:drool:

This definitely is one of the best SSC threads around, no doubt.


----------



## erbse

Another one 


Tiaren said:


> Saxony's beautiful capital *Dresden*:


----------



## aarhusforever

Most beautiful country in the world...no words or photos can capture the real beauty of Germany...all though the photos in this thread are *very nice *indeed  Greetings to all Germans from your northern neighbors :cheers:


----------



## Chadoh25

Those Dresden photos are AMAZING!!!!


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed, those Dresden photos are great; well done guys


----------



## starozagorec

Bremen - the city hall


----------



## starozagorec

Bremen - the city hall


----------



## starozagorec

Bremen town hall


----------



## starozagorec

Bremen


----------



## christos-greece

@starozagorec: Please add some credits on these photos you posted, or i will have to delete them. Thanks


----------



## erbse

christos-greece said:


> @starozagorec: Please add some credits on these photos you posted, or i will have to delete them. Thanks


He took these Bremen pics himself, but I hope he'll add him as the source anyway.


----------



## [email protected]

Potsdam


Nikolaikirche, Potsdam by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected]

Eppingen


Alte Universität, Eppingen by JH_1982, on Flickr


----------



## Ingwaeone

John Wolf Goofys Garthenhäuschen


Goethes Gartenhaus, Weimar von bjoern.f | Björn Freiberg Fotografie auf Flickr


----------



## Ingwaeone

Willibaldsburg


Willibaldsburg above Eichstätt von rickachee auf Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

Awesome photo of the Nikolaikirche. It's one of my favorite buildings in the city!


----------



## Ingwaeone

Karlstadt


Karlstadt von Olaf_S auf Flickr


----------



## julian.ds

This is actually today the town of Sélestat in Alsace in France. Thanks for all the great photos! Keep em' coming!




Ingwaeone said:


> St. Fides, Schlettstatt
> 
> 
> Selestat011 von Roman72 auf Flickr


----------



## Ingwaeone

Guess what... I know :troll: German nonetheless.

Schloss Moers


Henriette mit Schloss von Stadt Moers auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

_Stop provoking foreign visitors of this thread... Or I'll stop you! _


----------



## julian.ds

Umm....yeah wow, just simply pointing out the fact that today it is within the internationally recognized borders of France, so while there is undoubtedly a proud and long German history....it's still France, not Germany........that is all, haha. Having said that, it in no way detracts from how absolutely beautiful both countries are!!


----------



## christos-greece

Please stay on topic (after all its a photo thread) or posts will be deleted.


----------



## erbse

Beautiful university old town and castle of *Marburg*, Hesse:









PhilippN @ http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Marburg_Schloss.jpg


----------



## Ingwaeone

Kellereischloss Hammelburg


The red castle von riesling_76 auf Flickr


----------



## Ingwaeone

An interesting piece in Marburg.


DSC_6751_ von Alex Korting auf Flickr

The black painted part is more than 500 years old. It was constructed in the _Ständerbauweise_ (balloon framing). This was common until Renaissance, when they switched to _Rähmbauweise_ (Jettying) and is marked through red paint in the picture.


----------



## Silano (2.0)

Picturesque *Dinkelsbühl* - *Bavaria*. (_I fell in love for these roofs_  ) 









source


----------



## Ingwaeone

Kaiserstuhl


Kaiserstuhl Spring Idyll von andywon auf Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

Alsfeld


Untere Fulder Gasse, Alsfeld by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected]

Tübingen


Neckarufer, Tubingen by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## Loiner91

The Berlin Royal Palace!

Wait... here's a better pic









:lol:


----------



## Ingwaeone

Quirinus Münster, Neuß. Heavily damaged in the war.


St. Quirinus von Neuss von sharpals auf Flickr


----------



## Ingwaeone

Schwarzrheindorf

St. Maria und Clemens

The Romanic ceiling painting is preserved.


Doppelkirche St. Maria und Clemens (Schwarzrheindorf) von MichaK4 auf Flickr


Doppelkirche Schwarzrheindorf von holstinus auf Flickr


----------



## Ingwaeone

Oppenheim 

Katherienkirche


Oppenheim von ~Katkat~ auf Flickr


Oppenheim, Katharinenkirche (St. Catherine's Church) von HEN-Magonza auf Flickr


----------



## Carot

City of Leisnig, Saxony

Mildenstein Castle








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/31884096

View of the city from the castle








http://www.meinsachsen.net/gallery/67/bergfried-burgfried-burg_mildenstein_6.html









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Leisnig_und_Burg_Mildenstein.jpg


----------



## Carot

*Dresden*
Riverside Promenade









http://www.belocal.de/dresden/sehenswuerdigkeiten/elbpromenaden/141488


----------



## [email protected]

Limburg


Dom, Limburg by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected]

Villingen-Schwenningen


Münsterplatz, Villingen-Schwenningen by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## ∆∆∆

Jagdschloss Letzlingen


2011_10230049_SN von MoJo0103 auf Flickr


----------



## ∆∆∆

Brln










Mio foto


----------



## extrawelt

Halle/Saale, castle Giebichenstein on the river Saale.









Flickrquell by baerchen57


----------



## extrawelt

Halle/Saale, Frankische Foundation.









Flickrquell by gynti


----------



## extrawelt

Leipzig, Grassi Museum









Flickrquell by cornelli


----------



## extrawelt

Leipzig - Lipsia









Flickrquell by cornelli


----------



## Tiaren

*Dresden:*


DRESDEN - Alemanha by JCassiano, on Flickr


DRESDEN - Alemanha by JCassiano, on Flickr


DRESDEN - Alemanha by JCassiano, on Flickr


----------



## TheReconstructer

del


----------



## TheReconstructer

*Weimar*
Visit my photopage!
http://www.panoramio.com/user/5285430


----------



## extrawelt

Quell by danilo krahl


----------



## extrawelt

Magdeburg, Saxony-Anhalt









by Jot.Oldman


----------



## TheReconstructer

*Soest, Nordrhein-Westfalen*
Visit my photopage!
http://www.panoramio.com/user/5285430/tags/Soest?photo_page=1


----------



## Houshmman

Soest ist recht einfach, aber sauber und hat große kaffee. :drool:


----------



## extrawelt

Dresden, Hofkirche on imageshack


----------



## RobMarPer




----------



## christos-greece

@extrawelt: Please edit (with credits) the photo you posted or i will have to delete it.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

RobMarPer said:


>



Excellent video! :cheers:


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Guggersee*_ (1709 m), Allgäu Alps (Bavaria)._


20051010 Guggersee Allgäu 023 von Zora Aster auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Hopfensee*, _Allgäu (Bavaria)_


Reflections in Hopfensee von lens buddy auf Flickr


Abendstimmung am Hopfensee von Reinhold Merk auf Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Cologne


Kölner Rathaus di LI Refugee, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Stolzenfels castle

Shloss Stolzenfels di cnadia, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Bacharach


bacharach, germany 2007 di mike opperman, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Merseburg


Über Merseburgs Dächer di baerchen57, su Flickr


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Battle of the Nations Monument 








http://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/02/4e/7f/6c/volkerschlachtdenkmal.jpg

Kyhäuser Monument








http://www.burgen-und-schloesser.net/thueringen/kyffhaeuser-denkmal/kyffhaeuser-denkmal-01.jpg









http://www.burgen-und-schloesser.net/thueringen/kyffhaeuser-denkmal/kyffhaeuser-denkmal-02.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Kaiser-Wilhelm-Monument Porta Westfalica








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...er_Wilhelm_PW.jpg/800px-Kaiser_Wilhelm_PW.jpg

German Cornor Coblenz








http://www.deutsche-schutzgebiete.de/webpages/Deutsches_Eck.jpg

Niederwaldmonument Rüdesheim








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/58/Niederwald_memorial_1.JPG


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Walhalla Regenbsurg








http://www.grillsportverein.de/foru...ebericht-2012-bild_2069_5d004963_walhalla.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0b/Walhalla_innen2.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/17/Walhalla_Säulengang.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Hall of Liberation








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...gshalle.jpg/800px-Kelheim_befreiungshalle.jpg

hall of fame








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/b/b9/Bavaria_2.jpg/800px-Bavaria_2.jpg

Kassel herkules








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d0/Herkules1_1.jpg


----------



## balthazar

Ottoneum, Kassel


Dangerous job .. di buidl-lemmy, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Ramsau, Bavaria


Ramsau di MRP46, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Linderhof palace. Bavaria


Linderhof di Deri Jones, su Flickr


Linderhof di Deri Jones, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Eremitage. Bayreuth


Eremitage Bayreuth di Tobias Neubert Photography, su Flickr


----------



## Cager

Lüneburg:









Source


----------



## gnesener

Ermitage in Bayreuth is looking fabulously...:cheers2:


----------



## cinxxx

*Passau*


Passau by cinxxx, on Flickr


Passau by cinxxx, on Flickr


Passau by cinxxx, on Flickr

by me


----------



## cinxxx

>>>>>>>>>> *Passau* >>>>>>>>>>

Danube + Inn rivers

Passau by cinxxx, on Flickr

Danube river

Passau by cinxxx, on Flickr

Inn river

Passau by cinxxx, on Flickr

by me


----------



## cinxxx

*Passau*


Passau by cinxxx, on Flickr


Passau by cinxxx, on Flickr

River Ilz

Passau - Ilz by cinxxx, on Flickr

by me


----------



## cinxxx

*Passau*


Passau by cinxxx, on Flickr


Passau by cinxxx, on Flickr


Passau by cinxxx, on Flickr

by me


----------



## thun

:applause: A very great place to live!


----------



## extrawelt

*Greifswald/Western Pomerania*









 
seems to be...epic by Morta_Della last shot










 
last shot by Morta_Della on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

Passau is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Cager

*Rügen - Ostsee 8*


Source


Source


Source


Source


Source


----------



## Cager

*Rügen - Ostsee 9*


Source


Source


Source


Source


Source


----------



## Cager

*Rügen - Ostsee 10*

Jagdschloss Granitz


Source


Source


Source

Schloss Spyker


Source


Source


----------



## Cager

*Rügen - Ostsee 11 - The End*

Sadly, Rügen also lost a lot of buildings in the past - hopefully they will be rebuilt at some point in the future.
Here are two of the most beautiful ones.

Schloss Putbus


Source


Source


Schloss Dwasieden


Source


Source


----------



## cinxxx

What would you recommend me for 1-2 quick stops on the way from Ingolstadt to Breslau/Wroclaw? Görlitz seems a good choice and it's right near the motorway. Dresden could be too, but it's just to great for just a quick stop, only the detour through the city would cost more time. Bamberg I already visited twice.

Maybe a small town that has something special?

Thanks! :cheers2:


----------



## extrawelt

*Castle Zerbst, Saxony-Anhalt*










Schloss Zerbst  by stefan_fotos on Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

cinxxx said:


> What would you recommend me for 1-2 quick stops on the way from Ingolstadt to Breslau/Wroclaw? Görlitz seems a good choice and it's right near the motorway. Dresden could be too, but it's just to great for just a quick stop, only the detour through the city would cost more time. Bamberg I already visited twice.
> 
> Maybe a small town that has something special?
> 
> Thanks! :cheers2:


Definitely GÖRLITZ!!
(+ Bautzen and Meißen)


----------



## cinxxx

Unfortunately I don't have much time to do a proper visit, because we have to get to Krakau in the same day, and also want to do 1-2 hour walk in Breslau, will pick up a friend there and he will make us a quick tour.

But thanks for the suggestions, Meißen is a little far from the motorway, but Bautzen and Görlitz are near the motorway, depending on the weather and time I can consider them. About Bautzen, is there a good panorama place with the towers? Something like here:



















source: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bautzen


----------



## Coihaique

cinxxx said:


> About Bautzen, is there a good panorama place with the towers?


There are two classic panorama places. Leave the Autobahn at Bautzen West (you already have a nice view from the Autobahn). Before you arrive the city there is a relativly new parking place (Google map does still not have it) - Parkplatz am Protschenberg -- there you have the second most famous view to the city after a 5 min walk (Ortenburg etc.). If you drive next toward the city center you will come over the Friedensbrücke (this is the most famous panorama of Bautzen - and by the way also one of the most famous in Saxony) - there you can see, what is on your pictures in your last post - Wasserkunst, Michaeliskirche. But I think you should also do a 1-2 hours walk - the city is better than only to stop at this two panoramas. I think a 2 hour stop is minimum. If you want to stop in Görlitz you even need more time (maybe 3-4 hours). While Görlitz has a much bigger Altstadt and is realy beautiful for a short 2 hours stop I think Bautzen is the better choice - it is closer to the Autobahn and if it goes only to panoramas (and not so much about great details of old buildings) Bautzen has the more impressiv views than Görlitz.

You could also let your car on the parking place and walk from Protschenberg to Friedensbrücke - you need maybe 10 minutes, but it is not so easy to find a place for your car at Friedensbrücke. So if you only want to take panorama pictures 30-40 minutes and you have done your job in Bautzen


----------



## cinxxx

Thanks for the help!

I will have to see, as I said unfortunately I don't have that much time as I would want.
So maybe I will do just a quick stop now, to get the feel of the place, and plan later a weekend trip including Meißen, Bautzen, Görlitz and Breslau. I am only 1.5 years in Germany and thank God, there is much to see in this great country .

FYI, my trip will be a long one, it's actually a pretty big detour on my way to my hometown, Temeswar, Romania, through Breslau, Krakau (with visit of Auschwitz), Kosice, Debrecen.

And last thing, I saw some interesting pictures of *Görlitz *on Panoramio, is there a festival there or something?

















http://www.panoramio.com/photo/78080112
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/78080069


----------



## erbse

I posted several images of wonderful places in Germany there, check 'em out: *Germany appreciation thread *

kay:


----------



## Cager

*Helgoland - North Sea 1*


Source


Source


Source


Source


Source


----------



## Cager

*Helgoland - North Sea 2*


Source​ 

Source​ 

Source​ 

Source​


----------



## Cager

*Helgoland - North Sea 3*


Source​ 

Source​ 

Source​ 

Source​


----------



## Cager

*Helgoland - North Sea 4*


Source​ 

Source​ 

Source​ 

Source​ 

Source​


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Büdingen









http://www.ninahauer.de/pics/wahlkreisorte/buedingen.jpg









http://www.wetteraukreis.de/imperia/md/images/erleben/tourismus/untertor_490x326.jpg


----------



## Cager

*Wernigerode*

Wernigerode in Saxony-Anhalt, also called the ''Colorful City in the Harz Mountains''


Source


Source


Source


Source


Source


----------



## balthazar

Potsdam, Sans Souci park. Chinese house

Chinese-House_Sans-Souci_08 di mtezak, su Flickr


Chinese-House_Sans-Souci_07 di mtezak, su Flickr


----------



## extrawelt

Sorgenfrei.









 Potsdam Park Sanssouci, Orangerieschloss  von  Wolfsraum  auf Flickr


----------



## extrawelt

Blick vom Schloß Babelsberg auf die Glienicker Brücke  von  Schockwellenreiter  auf Flickr


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

*Berlin, Germany*









Copyright Ole Begemann


----------



## cinxxx

*Burg Randeck, Essing*


Burg Randeck, Essing by cinxxx, on Flickr


Burg Randeck, Essing by cinxxx, on Flickr


Essing by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Essing, Bavaria*


Essing by cinxxx, on Flickr


Essing by cinxxx, on Flickr

Holzbrücke Tatzlwurm (biggest wooden bridge in Europe)

Essing - Holzbrücke "Tatzlwurm" (biggest wooden bridge in Europe) by cinxxx, on Flickr









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/9602833


----------



## Dzwonsson

erbse said:


> Saxony-Anhalt =! Saxony.


Historically many areas of present-day Saxony-Anhalt belonged to Saxony. The thing is, after the war nobody seemed to take it into account.


----------



## Saxonia

But Saxony is nevertheless bigger than before the war. The former electorate was cut in half after 1815 and the Kingdom and Freistaat had a size of 15.000m² until 1945, today 18.415m². Especially the upper Lusatia area of former prussian Province Lower Silesian which were situated west of the Neiße and the area up to Torgau and Delitzsch in the north of Leipzig are again part of Saxony since 1990.


----------



## erbse

Cinxxx (Sphinx?): You seem to spend loads of time travelling Bavaria, ja? Lot of time off from your work?


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

*Berlin *









Copyright fillinn.com/


----------



## Cager

*Schloss Rheinsberg*

Schloss Rheinsberg in Brandenburg


Source


Source


Source


Source


Source


----------



## cinxxx

erbse said:


> Cinxxx (Sphinx?): You seem to spend loads of time travelling Bavaria, ja? Lot of time off from your work?


Tschinks eigentlich 
Well, I get my time off in weekends, trying to get the most of it 

Some more pictures from *Essing*


Essing by cinxxx, on Flickr


Essing by cinxxx, on Flickr


Essing by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

Altstadt, Bad Wimpfen


Altstadt, Bad Wimpfen by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## cinxxx

*Burg Prunn, Prun, Bavaria*


Burg Prunn, Prunn by cinxxx, on Flickr


Burg Prunn, Prunn by cinxxx, on Flickr


Burg Prunn, Prunn by cinxxx, on Flickr


Burg Prunn, Prunn by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Burgruine Tachenstein, Riedenburg*


Burgruine Tachenstein, Riedenburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Burgruine Tachenstein, Riedenburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Burgruine Tachenstein, Riedenburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Burgruine Tachenstein, Riedenburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Riedenburg, Bavaria*


Riedenburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Riedenburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Riedenburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Riedenburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Riedenburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Very beautiful photos, cinxxx! :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx

Danke! :cheers2:

You don't even have to go far to find beautiful places in Germany.
Just go to any ordinary village and you will definitely find something special.


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

* Berlin Mitte*









Copyright apartmentberlincentre


----------



## Discu

cinxxx said:


> Danke! :cheers2:
> 
> You don't even have to go far to find beautiful places in Germany.
> Just go to any ordinary village and you will definitely find something special.





Dr_Cosmo said:


> * Berlin Mitte*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copyright apartmentberlincentre


Proved! :cheers:


----------



## extrawelt

*Mausoleum, Dessau/Saxony-Anhalt*









 
Mausoleum im Tierpark Dessau  by  sulamith.sallmann  on Flickr


----------



## Maggie Thatcher

Lovely rural areas.


----------



## extrawelt

*Halle/Saale - Saxony-Anhalt*









 
Mr. Haendel with curly wig - Street-Art-Festivals A.Y.C.P. - All you can paint in Halle(Saale)  by  gynti_46  on Flickr


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

*Skyline Berlin at Night*









Copyright Steffen Schnur


----------



## Letniczka

Hamburg
======
Speicherstadt / warehouse district in the middle, between city and HafenCity:










Image from: www.hafencity.com


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

*Skyline Berlin *









Copyright Ole Begemann


----------



## cinxxx

A little offtopic, any nice places for a quick stop on this route?
http://goo.gl/maps/57zFY

I will be visiting a friend on Sunday and thought maybe to stop somewhere else on the way too. Nürnberg, Bayreuth, Regensburg I already visited, so something besides these.

:cheers2:


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

*Skyline Berlin, Germany*









Copyright www.j-krebs-fotografie.de


----------



## erbse

What skyline are you constantly referring to? :dunno:


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

*Berlin Skyline 
*









Copyright Lemonpage.de


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

*Berlin, Germany, EU*









Copyright www.j-krebs-fotografie.de


----------



## erbse

^ Stop spamming this thread, troll! hno:


----------



## cinxxx

May landscape between *Ingolstadt* and *Vohburg* along the national road *B16a*




























pictures by me


----------



## Dr.Luay

Amazing Germany , nice photos ..


----------



## cinxxx

On the outskirts of *Vohburg, Bavaria*





































pictures by me


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

*Metropolis Berlin *









Copyright lunamtra - Lutz Artmann, on Flickr


----------



## extrawelt

^
Mehringdamm.


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

*Berlin Center - Looking West* 









Copyright Ole Begemann


----------



## yubnub

Germany is too amazing to be on the second page!

Offenbach Am Main is a small city right next door to Frankfurt am Main

Isenburg Palace

Offenbach am Main Isenburg Palace by barnyz, on Flickr

Büsing Palace

Offenbach am Main skyline panorama by barnyz, on Flickr

Büsing Palace courtyard

Offenbach am Main Büsing Palace by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

*Skyline Berlin Europe*









Copyright www.spreephoto.de


----------



## cinxxx

*Burg Falkenberg, Bavaria*



































pictures by me


----------



## Mussoda

^^ amazing! can I ask when it was built?


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

*Berlin, Capital of Germany*









Copyright www.picturereport.net/


----------



## cinxxx

Mussoda said:


> ^^ amazing! can I ask when it was built?


It really is an amazing construction. Unfortunately it was closed for repairs.
On this German page is a lot of info about it: http://www.burgenseite.de/html/falkenberg.html

The place seems to have been first mentioned in 1154. 
From 1678 it was a ruin.
It was reconstructed starting 1937.


----------



## Mussoda

cinxxx said:


> It really is an amazing construction. Unfortunately it was closed for repairs.
> On this German page is a lot of info about it: http://www.burgenseite.de/html/falkenberg.html
> 
> The place seems to have been first mentioned in 1154.
> From 1678 it was a ruin.
> It was reconstructed starting 1937.



thanks for the tip, it is very old!


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

*Berlin*









Copyright Photocase.de


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

*Berlin, Berliner Dom
*








Copyright Michael Friedchen


----------



## disha04

Awesome Images........................^^


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

*Berlin Summer
*








Copyright Ole Begemann


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

*Berlin Skyline Style*









Copyright Chatrina


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

*Skyline Berlin*









Copyright view.stern.de


----------



## Cager

An what exactly has this to do with Germany?


----------



## Letniczka

Two birds with one stone: nice view, nice campaign








Taken yesterday in Hamburg
from flickr.com


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

*Berlin, Capital of Germany*









Copyright João Paglione


----------



## erbse

_*^ Please spare us with your cheesy low quality random Berlin "skyline" pics, thank you! You're only damaging the image of Berlin here. :|*_


----------



## erbse

Quite unusual romanic church:

*Stiftskirche St. Bonifatius, Warendorf* (Freckenhorst)









Source: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Freckenhorst_Westwerk.JPG


----------



## erbse

Market Square, Warendorf (Northrhine-Westphalia)









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Warendorf_Markt_4572.jpg



If you ever go to Western Germany, you should take your time and have a look at the surrounding Münsterland and its capital, Münster.


----------



## erbse

*Old town of Münster*, aerial shot taken during "Montgolfiade", an event including balloon rides:









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Muenster_Innenstadt.jpg


----------



## erbse

At *Prinzipalmarkt in Münster*, a long-stretched market square and shopping street, partly (or simplified) reconstructed after destruction in WW2:

Including church of St. Lamberti








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Münster_-_Prinzipalmarkt_-_Lambertikirche.jpg

"Westphalian News" building








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Westfälische_Nachrichten.jpg

At night








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Lambertibrunnen-Prinzipalmarkt.jpg


----------



## erbse

Some of the beautiful gothic, renaissance and baroque gable houses at Prinzipalmarkt were faithfully reconstructed, like this one (that luckily was only partly destroyed) - nr. 48. built in 1627 - reconstruction work starting in 1948:








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Haus_mit_Fensterladen.jpg

The unique thing about the buildings is the arcades along the whole market and street:








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Muenster_Prinzipalmarkt_4874.jpg









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Muenster_Prinzipalmarkt_4785.jpg


----------



## erbse

The City's Wine House of Münster, 1615 designed by Johann von Bocholt and a main example of Westphalian renaissance. After heavy destruction in WW2 in lower parts, it was reconstructed in 1958.









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Muenster_Stadtweinhaus_2230.jpg

Same building next to the Historical Gothic City Hall of Münster, that also had to be reconstructed:








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Münster_Rathaus_R01.jpg

Fabulous front facade of the Münster City Hall:








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Muenster-100725-16066-Rathaus.jpg


----------



## erbse

Wine house next to City Hall:








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Muenster-100725-16069-Stadtweinhaus-Rathaus.jpg

New bishop Felix Genn coming along, raise your flags! 








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Prinzipalmarkt_Muenster.JPG

Historism left its traces, too...








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Muenster-100725-16075-Prinzipalmarkt.jpg


----------



## erbse

St. Lamberti








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:MuensterLamberti0146.jpg

"Stadthausturm" (tower of the city house) of Münster - very dutch, in some way








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:NRW,_Munster,_Altstadt_-_Stadthausturm_03.jpg









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:NRW,_Munster,_Altstadt_-_Stadthausturm_01.jpg


----------



## erbse

Two last pics of Prinzipalmarkt...









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:MuensterPrinzipalmarkt09.JPG









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Münster_1827.JPG


----------



## erbse

From the (almost) very West, let's go to the beautiful very North(-East) at the *Baltic Sea*... Vacation time! 

*Binz on Rügen Island* from above, with its pier, huge Spa Grand Hotel and endless perfect white beaches:









Source









Source

Zoomed in:








Source


----------



## erbse

5 star Spa Grand Hotel (*Kurhaus*) of Binz focused:








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Binz_(2011-05-21)_02.JPG

And from "beach level":

Kurhaus Binz, Germany. von ricci229 auf Flickr

Pier view (2nd longest pier of Europe):

Kurhaus Binz mit Seebrücke von falcion2000 auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

*Kurhaus Binz* at dawn

Kurhaus Binz von stro.stro auf Flickr

Concert square in front of the Spa House

Kurhaus Binz - Autostitch von augschburger auf Flickr

The famous beach basket chairs called *"Strandkorb"* (protecting from sun and wind if needed), symbol of the German Baltic Sea coast:

Kurhaus Binz von pascalcouffin auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

At night:

Kurhaus_Binz von maik.bugenhagen auf Flickr

Inside

Kurhaus Binz Salon von hausfrau23 auf Flickr


Kurhaus Atrium von hausfrau23 auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

Schmachter See, a lake in Binz:

Schmachter_See_Panorama von maik.bugenhagen auf Flickr

Another night view of Kurhaus Binz:








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Kurhaus_Binz_Panorama_Nacht.jpg









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Kurhaus_in_Binz.jpg


----------



## erbse

Even in 1900, there were loads of Strandkorb chairs already:








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Rügen_Postkarte_020.jpg

East German siesta time in 1989 








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/F...8-025,_Rügen,_Binz,_Hochbetrieb_am_Strand.jpg

Today, restored beauty in famous Resort Architecture, only to be found at the German Baltic Sea








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:1024_Binz_Kurhaus-6012.jpg


----------



## erbse

The spacy rescue station you could see in the GDR picture still exists.
It was only moved further down the beach, southwards.
Today it can be booked for different events, like a wedding. 

It was designed by Ulrich Müther in 1968, a famous GDR architect born in Binz (who built more than 50 in his special style) - in 2004 he renovated the building himself.  








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Müther_Rettungsstation_Binz.jpg


----------



## erbse

Steep coasts in the back, close to Binz:








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Binz_Strand.jpg


----------



## erbse

Kurhaus in false colors

Kurhaus Binz von falcion2000 auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

The *German Baltic Sea Coast* is famous for its unique *Resort Architecture* (_Bäderarchitektur_ in German) - especially in the state of MeckPomm.

A beautiful example of resort architecture in Binz, Rügen Island (Germany's biggest island):

"Villa Meeresgruß" (Sea Greet Mansion)








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Baederarchitektur-Binz_1658.jpg


----------



## erbse

White colored and wooden elements and playful, charming details are what resort architecture is characterized by:

Villa Quisisana, Binz








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Quisisana.JPG









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Quisisana_Rosen.JPG

Almost 99% of such buildings are nowadays beautifully restored and mainly used for vacation purposes or as hotels.

Villa Baltik, Binz








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Villa_Baltik.JPG


----------



## erbse

View from Binz main street towards the beach promenade and Baltic Sea:








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Hauptstrasse,_Binz.JPG

At the Beach Promenade / Esplanade








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Platz_Binz.JPG









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Binz_Panorama_HiRes.jpg


----------



## erbse

Binz








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Haus_in_Binz_2.jpg









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Villa_Sirene.JPG

Let's take a beach ride 








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:1024_Binz,_Rennen-6138.jpg


----------



## erbse

Villa Undine, Binz








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Villa_Undine.JPG

Rather unusual rustic mansion in Prussian Brick style: Villa Glückspilz
("lucky devil" - in German more like "lucky mushroom", thus a mushroom at the gable )








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:1024_Binz,_Villa_Glückspilz-5632.jpg

More typical resort architecture - the promenades of Rügen and Usedom island are full of these,
thousands of such marvellous mansions wherever you go!








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/1/11/Villa_in_Binz.JPG/800px-Villa_in_Binz.JPG


----------



## erbse

Some heavier building - thus "Imperial" 








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Haus_in_Binz_3.jpg

But there are playful gables, ornaments and details wherever you look:








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Haus_in_Binz_6.jpg









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Haus_in_Binz_8.jpg


----------



## erbse

Resort architecture ornaments often feature interesting maritime motives:








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Detail_of_house_in_Binz_with_bird.jpg









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Haus_in_Binz_5.jpg









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:1024_Binz,_Villa_Klünder-6018.jpg


----------



## erbse

Even way outside the main hotspots and beach promenades, you still find these gems:








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:1024_Binz,_Villa_Stranddistel-6026.jpg


----------



## erbse

New buildings since German reunification in 1990 adapt to the historical resort architecture style (some do good in that, some not) - some examples in Binz:








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Binz_2012_09_09.jpg









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Hotel_Villa_Neander_Binz.jpg

Rather modern interpretation:








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Platz_Binz.JPG


----------



## erbse

Photochrome view of Binz in 1900:








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Binz_Wilhelmstrasse_1900.jpg

The dunes:








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Binz_Düne_Strand_Granitzer_Ort.jpg


----------



## erbse

The "Cape of Towers":

Kap Arkona Lighthouses von hausfrau23 auf Flickr


Kap Arkona von haika1304 auf Flickr


Kap Arkona von kayugee auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

The coasts of Rügen are well-known for their blue and crystal clear waters:

Kap Arkona von yoffie_2000 auf Flickr


Kap Arkona von NilsSchmidt auf Flickr

Shingle beach at the steep coast:

Kap Arkona von u.v.poblotzki auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

Deep sea baby:

Kap-Arkona-3 von Gidz auf Flickr


Kap Arkona auf Rügen von froutes auf Flickr


Kap Arkona von Lachsy auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

Thatched roofs are typical for rural areas of Western Pomerania / Rugia Island:

Thatched Barn and Kap Arkona Lighthouses von hausfrau23 auf Flickr

Panorama of Putgarten, a popular village at Cape Arkona

Panorama Kap Arkona auf Rügen, Putgarten (21.09.2009 14:17:29) von Dirk_Vorderstraße auf Flickr


Kap Arkona auf Rügen, Putgarten (21.09.2009 14:21:18) von Dirk_Vorderstraße auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

*Putgarten* and Vitt (Rügen Island) impressions

With Cape Arkona in the back








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Vitt_bei_Arkona.jpg

Typical thatched roofs

Arkona, Putgarten-0022 von Ruth Flickr auf Flickr


Feriensiedlung bei Putgarten von Four- Eyes auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

Rural flair

Putgarten von Four- Eyes auf Flickr


Altenkirchen-0023 von Ruth Flickr auf Flickr


Van Alteveer,Wiek,Putgarten naar Arkona von Kiekert auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

Colors accordingly designed for nature 

Rugen: Putgarten (Mecklemburg-Pomerania) von fulvio timossi auf Flickr

Some of these homes are newly built. Its a centuries old tradition to build like that in the region that gets continued.

Rugen: Putgarten (Mecklemburg-Pomerania) von fulvio timossi auf Flickr


Rugen: Putgarten (Mecklemburg-Pomerania) von fulvio timossi auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

Northern Rügen is popular for windsurfing and sailing 

Van Alteveer,Wiek,Putgarten naar Arkona von Kiekert auf Flickr

Church of Wiek

Van Alteveer,Wiek,Putgarten naar Arkona von Kiekert auf Flickr


Van Alteveer,Wiek,Putgarten naar Arkona von Kiekert auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

Wanna take a seat? 

Van Alteveer,Wiek,Putgarten naar Arkona von Kiekert auf Flickr


Van Alteveer,Wiek,Putgarten naar Arkona von Kiekert auf Flickr


HELENE-WEIGEL-HAUS von Rebekka Peiser auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

A farming house at Cape Arkona:

Kap Arkona / Rügen - Rügenhof Arkona in Putgarten von www.nb-fotos.de auf Flickr

Old radar station:

Under the radar von reflexer auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

Cape Arkona, Rügen Island:









Source









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Putgarten,_Kap_Arkona_(2011-05-21)_7.JPG









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Burgwall_Arkona.jpg


----------



## erbse

Shingle beach and crystal blue water








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Kap_Arkona.jpg









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Kap_Arkona_2012_edit.jpg

More thatched roofs (Reetdach) from Putgarten:

Reetdach Siedlung | Putgarten | Ruegen von SPGA | Photographie auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

Some chalk cliff of Jasmund National Park in between...








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Kreidefelsen_Ruegen.jpg


Schnacks Ufer | Nationalpark Jasmund | Ruegen von SPGA | Photographie auf Flickr









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Königsstuhl_und_Viktoria-Sicht.jpg


----------



## erbse

Vitt:








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Vitt_im_Mai_2005.jpg

Vitt Chapel:








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Vitter_Kapelle_3.jpg









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Fishing_village_vitt.jpg


----------



## erbse

Down to the small harbour...








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Vitt,_Haus_(2011-10-02)_by_Klugschnacker_in_Wikipedia.jpg

Sandy beaches and fishermen there already 








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Kap_arkona_vitt_an_der_mole_ds_wv_05_2012.jpg


----------



## erbse

Aerial view of charming Vitt at Cape Arkona for a goodbye today:









Source & full resolution


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

*Berlin & Sun 
*








Copyright Ole Begemann


----------



## christos-greece

Great photos, erbse kay:


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

*Skyline Berlin Europe
*









Copyright Catharina Lux


----------



## cinxxx

*Bautzen Panorama*










photo by me


----------



## cinxxx

*Bautzen*










































photos by me


----------



## cinxxx

*Bautzen*




























photos by me


----------



## cinxxx

*Bautzen*




























photos by me


----------



## Baratrum

erbse said:


> _*^ Please spare us with your cheesy low quality random Berlin "skyline" pics, thank you! You're only damaging the image of Berlin here. :|*_


i dont know what trying to prove with that *berlin sky* thing, he s keep and keep posting its all the time,, 
i just notice it ! ,
:hilarious: :hilarious: :hilarious: :lol:


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

*Berlin*









Elle Decor


----------



## yabbes

Sachsen SAAAACHSEN :banana: :banana: Berlin no chance against Saxony even if Cosmo posts 2536 pages of Berlin sunsets, Cinxx posts 1 of Saxony and it's over !! 
!!! CINXX !!!!!!!!!! :applause:

Were you also in Görlitz ? =)

Bautzen has central European beauty, it could be anywhere from Galicia to Transylvania to Bohemia


----------



## Skrapebook

Sachsen, Berlin, Rügen, etc.
Germany is pure gold all over the place but the eastern parts
of the former DDR shines like almost never before which is
saying a lot! :carrot: 
Ich liebe Ossiland! :bow:


----------



## Kame

Schöne Fotos auf dieser Seite!

Lübeck Old Town.









source and full resolution


----------



## cinxxx

yabbes said:


> Sachsen SAAAACHSEN :banana: :banana: Berlin no chance against Saxony even if Cosmo posts 2536 pages of Berlin sunsets, Cinxx posts 1 of Saxony and it's over !!
> !!! CINXX !!!!!!!!!! :applause:
> 
> Were you also in Görlitz ? =)
> 
> Bautzen has central European beauty, it could be anywhere from Galicia to Transylvania to Bohemia


Thanks! 
I was also in Görlitz (both German and Polish), but pretty brief.
I will post some pictures from there too, but I'm in vacation now in Timisoara, so it will take some time


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

*Berlin, Europa*









www.turismoactual.net


----------



## Cager

I'm starting to develop a Berlin Phobia! :shifty:


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Landscape of *Eichsfeld*, Thuringia


Beautiful Spring in the middle of germany  by ed 37 ~~, on Flickr


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Saxon Switzerland









by *thteubert*, on Flickr


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Berchtesgadener Land
View from Untersberg to Watzmann and Hochkalter


On the Untersberg in deep winter by echumachenco, on Flickr


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Mosel River









by *Thommy Engman*, on Flickr


----------



## Kame

Coast of the Baltic Sea between Kiel and Eckernförde.


----------



## Kame




----------



## Kame

Pictures taken by me this afternoon.


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

*Berlin 
*









www.bilderbuch-berlin.net


----------



## Dr.Luay

Amazing Germany , nice photos ..


----------



## extrawelt

Saline in Bad Dürrenberg  by  Danny Sotzny  on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

erbse said:


> No, it obviously is the *famed German self-hatred*.


icard: :bash: hno:


----------



## erbse

^ You realized I'm kidding?


*FRANKFURT - Skyscraper Festival*









by *Andreas Kiebs*, on Flickr









by *Mundo33*, on Flickr









by *hanslook*, on Flickr









by *hanslook*, on Flickr









by *Markus Pavlowsky*, on Flickr

_Credits to Eduardo L. Ramirez here!_


----------



## Mussoda

> by *Mundo33*, on Flickr



awesome!!


----------



## RobMarPer

*Bayerische Alpen*


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

*Skyline Berlin *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/freya_mv/7952115680/sizes/c/in/photostream/


----------



## erbse

Without a doubt one of the most charming historical shops remaining in Europe:

*Pfunds Brothers Dairy* _(Milk Shop, Molkerei Gebrüder Pfunds)_, Bautzner Straße 79, *Dresden*










Source and website: http://www.pfunds.de


----------



## extrawelt

Tangermünde, Saxony-Anhalt










 Blick auf Tangermünde, eine Stadt die den Beinamen St...  by minka1991 on panoramio


----------



## ardues

Coburg. by ardues2013, on Flickr


----------



## Baratrum

no more berlin sky
:weirdo:


----------



## Kadıkoylu

wow


----------



## bozenBDJ

Hombressen - Hesse 



Glorious sunset by RainerSchuetz, on Flickr

Hofgeismar - Hesse


The lonesome bench by RainerSchuetz, on Flickr​


----------



## Linguine

fabulous sunset. :cheers:


----------



## yabbes

Saarburg 


Saarburg fron chairlift von gary.m.brown auf Flickr

Mosel valley


Mosel von Flashbaxxx auf Flickr


Mosel_Panorama 0_+2_-2 von laohaiying auf Flickr


----------



## ardues

San Souci.Chinesisches Haus. by ardues2013, on Flickr


San Souci.Chinesisches Haus. by ardues2013, on Flickr


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

*Berlin, Germany, EU*


Fernsehturm von Kwanchai_K auf Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian

Breisach am Rhein looking towards Alsace in France.


Münstersilhouette 7 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

*Dillenburg*, western Hesse









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Dillenburg_-_Willi_Kirche.jpg


----------



## erbse

The Wilhemsturm of Dillenburg, home to the Orange-Nassau museum (the monarchs that rule the Netherlands until today)









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Wilhelmsturm-Dillenburg.jpg


----------



## erbse

Timbered old town of Dillenburg









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Dillenburg03.jpg


----------



## cinxxx

*Görlitz*


Görlitz/Zgorzelec by cinxxx, on Flickr


Görlitz/Zgorzelec by cinxxx, on Flickr


Görlitz/Zgorzelec by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## d.henney

King-Friedrich-August-Tower Löbau, Saxony; oldest cast iron tower in the world








radiomuseum.org









zittauer-gebirge.com









loebauer-berg.de









kugel-panoramen.de


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

*Berlin* 









Copyright by mr tham


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Hamburg Harbour








http://metropolregion.hamburg.de


----------



## RobMarPer

*Marienplatz* <3


----------



## nicdel

Potsdam-Cecilienhof and Lake Wannsee just at the gates of Berlin

All shots taken by me 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8971261718/in/set-72157633969785407/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8971256670/sizes/c/in/set-72157633969785407/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8970059805/sizes/c/in/set-72157633969785407/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8970052973/sizes/c/in/set-72157633969785407/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8970049285/sizes/c/in/set-72157633969785407/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8970044575/sizes/c/in/set-72157633969785407/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8971316056/sizes/c/in/set-72157633969785407/


----------



## Cager

*Castle Berwartstein*


Source


*Devil's Table, Dahn, Palatinate*


Source


*Castle Ruin Altdahn, Dahn, Palatinate*


Source


----------



## cinxxx

*Görlitz, Saxony*


Görlitz/Zgorzelec by cinxxx, on Flickr


Görlitz/Zgorzelec by cinxxx, on Flickr


Görlitz/Zgorzelec by cinxxx, on Flickr


Görlitz/Zgorzelec by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Görlitz, Saxony*


Görlitz/Zgorzelec by cinxxx, on Flickr


Görlitz/Zgorzelec by cinxxx, on Flickr


Görlitz/Zgorzelec by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Carot

*Castle Scharfenstein, Ore Mountains, Saxony*








http://www.germany.travel/se/staeder-kultur/staeder/galerie-chemnitz.html


----------



## Cager

*Passau*


Source


----------



## Cager

*Titisee, Black Forest*

Source 

*Beilstein, Mosel Valley*


Source



*Birkweiler Vinyards*


Source


----------



## cinxxx

*Görlitz, Saxony*


Görlitz/Zgorzelec by cinxxx, on Flickr


Görlitz/Zgorzelec by cinxxx, on Flickr


Görlitz/Zgorzelec by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Görlitz/Zgorzelec by cinxxx, on Flickr


Görlitz/Zgorzelec by cinxxx, on Flickr


P1210090-P1210092 by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Hillys

Köln/Cologne










by Cologne68
http://www.city-skylines.de/koeln/images/koeln220.JPG


----------



## Letniczka

^^great pic!

Now Hamburg:








on flicker


----------



## Hillys

Wald in Hessen
Forest in Hesse









by flickr user *Sosni*
http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3030/3033873099_ff06158a44_z.jpg?zz=1


----------



## Hillys

Dresden auch bekannt als Silicon-Saxony
Dresden also known as Silicon Saxony









Qimonda

photo by http://www.handelsblatt.com/images/qimonda-letzter-arbeitstag-mitarbeiter/6800574/2-format3.jpg










http://thumb4.ftd.de/standardteaser/Image/2008/10/13/qimonda.jpg









http://computer-oiger.de/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/GF-Fab1-Cleanroom-presse.jpg
Globalfoundries in Dresden
by PCGH


----------



## Hillys

Der Taunus in hessen
The taunus mountains in hesse


----------



## Hillys

gamescom in Köln
gamescom in Cologne









http://image2.aving.net/2012/07/18/201207180838381310.jpg


----------



## Hillys

Erik Christensen and Pokeri

Melsungen in hessen


----------



## Hillys

Bremen


----------



## cinxxx

*Görlitz, Saxony*


Görlitz/Zgorzelec by cinxxx, on Flickr


Görlitz/Zgorzelec by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## RobMarPer

*München* <3


----------



## Kame

Plön Castle.









http://www.andinet.de/bilder/schleswig_holstein/schleswig_holstein2.php


----------



## Baratrum

lovely picture of germany
opcorn:


----------



## Letniczka

There are two great airports in Hamburg

*#1 Fuhlsbüttel *- the oldest still in operation airport in the world, since 1911:


click on above "thumbnail" (hosted on imageshack) to get the full resolution image.

*#2 Knuffingen* - the world's biggest/smallest miniature airport, located in the Miniatur Wunderland/Speicherstadt/warehouse district:


----------



## extrawelt

Baltic Sea / Bodden, Western Pomerania









 "gegenüber einer welt, deren umriss uns gefällt...  by  grenzfrequenz  on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

*Freiburg *, Baden-Württemberg :


View out over Freiburg by travellingtamas, on Flickr


Blick über Freiburg, annotiert by martinroell, on Flickr


Freiburg 28 by Shadowgate, on Flickr


Freiburg HDR 2 by razvan.orendovici, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

*Freiburg *, Baden-Württemberg :


Bahnhof Freiburg by steffenz, on Flickr


Freiburg_im_Sommer_5345 by sbamueller, on Flickr


Freiburg by JulianTengel, on Flickr


Freiburg Münster by NicestAlan, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Görlitz, Saxony* - last set


Görlitz/Zgorzelec by cinxxx, on Flickr


Görlitz/Zgorzelec by cinxxx, on Flickr


Görlitz/Zgorzelec by cinxxx, on Flickr


Görlitz/Zgorzelec by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Kampflamm

Very nice shots. My favorite town/city in Germany. You just feel like you're transported back into a different era.


----------



## Letniczka

Reminds me very much of Piter or Moscow, like here - Arbat street http://goo.gl/maps/zs1xE
Thousands of such buildings there.


----------



## Cager

Saalburg, a reconstructed Roman Fort (part of the Limes), near Bad Homburg.










Source


----------



## erbse

*Warnemünde*, a popular Baltic Sea beach spa that is part of Rostock city: Landmarks lighthouse and Teepott during "Lighthouse In Flames 2012".









_Source_


----------



## Cager

*Tübingen Old Town*


Source

*Hamburg*









Source

*Water Castle, Velen, North Rhine-Westphalia*









Source


----------



## erbse

Lovely! kay:


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

*Berlin, Capital of Germany* 









Copyright by mr tham


----------



## Carot

*Kriebstein Castle, Saxony*








http://www.n-tv.de/reise/Kerkermeister-zieht-Zwingen-an-article5779261.html


----------



## Cager

*Castle Trifels, Annweiler, Palatinate*


Source


Source​


----------



## extrawelt

*Braunschweig, Lower Saxony*









 Blick auf die St. Andreaskirche  by  michael.berlin  on Flickr

THX  THX


----------



## GhostOfDorian

Some frame houses close to Freiburg.

Burkheim:

Burkheim 10-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Burkheim 19-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Burkheim 17-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Burkheim 8-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian

Merdingen:

Merdingen 6-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Merdingen 7-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Merdingen 11-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## Cager

*Botanic Garden Munich*









Source









Source









Source


Source


Source








Source









Source


----------



## GhostOfDorian

Freiburg this morning.


Tuniberg 5-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian

Tuniberg, a small vine area close to Freiburg. In the background the Black Forest with the Belchen in the center.


Tuniberg 12-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian

Breisach, in the 18th century one of the strongest fortresses in Europe, sits on a vulcano rock high over the Rhine river. The occupant of the fortress could control the whole southern Upper Rhine drift. That's why Breisach changed hands between France and Austria permanently.

In the background the Alsace with the Vosges mountains. At the left one can see the city of Colmar.


Gündlingen 2-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian

Clouds in the morning sun over the outliers of the Black Forest north of Freiburg. Seen from Tuniberg.


Die Göttin grollt 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## Cager

*Orangerie Kassel, Hesse*









Source

*







*
Source









Source 









Source









Source


----------



## GhostOfDorian

Weil am Rhein, close to Basle. The cradle of deconstructivism. Vitra Design Museum and neighbouring factory building is Frank Gehrys first deconstructivist building he ever built. The grey building in the background is the conference pavilion of Tadao Ando.


Vitra Design Museum 6-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Vitra Design Museum 20-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Vitra Design Museum 14-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## extrawelt

*Greifswald / Western Pomerania*









 "jeder geschlossene raum ist ein sarg"  by  grenzfrequenz  on Flickr


*Erfurt / Thuringia*









 Augustinerkloster in Erfurt  by  Reiseland Thüringen  on Flickr


----------



## Cager

*Munich BW*










 
Source










 
Source











Source 











Source


----------



## Cager

Source 









 
Source










Source









 
Source









 
Source


----------



## erbse

Fantastic, almost surreal photos!

But please remember to stick to max. 3 pics per post, danke.


----------



## extrawelt

^
sure!

*Chemnitz / Manchester of Saxony*









 Schlossteich mit Kunstobjekt-4  by  Gravitat-OFF  on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Augsburg, Swabia, Bavaria*




























pictures by me


----------



## cinxxx

*Augsburg, Swabia, Bavaria*




























pictures by me


----------



## cinxxx

*Ingolstadt, Bavaria*




























pictures by me


----------



## cinxxx

>>>>>>>>>>>>> *Ingolstadt, Bavaria - Danube Accumulation Lake* >>>>>>>>>>>>> 










picture by me


----------



## cinxxx

*Ingolstadt, Bavaria - Lake Auwaldsee*




























pictures by me


----------



## Cager

*Castle Biebrich, Wiesbaden, Hesse*


Source


Source

Castle Park









Source


----------



## erbse

3 timbered Brick churches, quite typical for villages of the Lower Elbe region in Northern Germany:

*Tripkau Church*








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Tripkau_Kirche.jpg

*Kaarssen Church*








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Kaarssen_Kark.jpg

*Neuhaus/Elbe Church*








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Kirche_ev_Neuhaus_Elbe.jpg


----------



## erbse

3 more:

*St. Marien, Grünendeich*








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Greundiek_Kark_Suedsiet.jpg

*St. Johannis, Salzhausen*








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Salzhausen_St_Johannis2.jpg

Quite unusual one:
*Stechinelli Chapel, Wieckenberg* (built 1692-99)








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Stechinellikapelle_Wieckenberg.jpg


----------



## erbse

_dp..._


----------



## erbse

And a very unusual one at the end:

*St. Remigius, Suderburg, Lower Saxony*









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:St.-Remigius-Kirche_in_Suderburg_IMG_5621.jpg









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:St.-Remigius-Kirche_in_Suderburg_IMG_5615.jpg









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Suderburg_-_An_der_Kirche_-_St_Remigius_in_01_ies.jpg


Almost looks like a Fortified Church to me.


----------



## Carot

*Elstertalbrücke, Saxony* i.e. Bridge over the Elster River Valley








http://tinyurl.com/p97nh69









http://tinyurl.com/q9jkwpt









http://tinyurl.com/nr2gd96


----------



## Cager

*Castle Münster, Westphalia*









Source









Source









Source


----------



## erbse

I'm in love with the baroque of the Münsterland! :drool: So sophisticated and warm.


----------



## erbse

Coal Mining Museum in *Oelsnitz, Ore Mountains*, Saxony. 
Once one of the biggest mines in all of Europe.









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Oelsnitz_Bergbaumuseum_(01wiki).jpg


----------



## Cager

*Old Salt Distillery, Bad Reichenhall, Bavaria*


Source


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Schwerin*, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern


Schwerin Panorama explored von meypictures auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Schloss Basedow, *Mecklenburg-Vorpommern


Schloss Basedow von Miss Sophie Engel auf Flickr


castle basedow von gari.baldi auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Wasserschloss Taufkirchen (Vils)*, Bavaria









Castle Taufkirchen von leidorf auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Therme Erding*, Erding (Bavaria)

Largest thermal bath complex in Europe at 145,000 square metres.


Therme Erding von eldejo auf Flickr


Parking Garage - Therme Erding (IV) von manuela.martin auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

near *Weinsberg*, Baden-Württemberg


Burg Weibertreu in Weinsberg von coplaep auf Flickr


Weibertreu und Schemelsberg HDR von KurtFML auf Flickr


----------



## Cager

*Castle Stahleck, Bacharach, Rhineland-Palatinate*









Source









Source









Source

*Bacharach*









Source


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Hämelschenburg*, Emmerthal (Lower Saxony)


DSC_2176 von lychee_vanilla auf Flickr


DSC_2185 von lychee_vanilla auf Flickr


DSC_2191 von lychee_vanilla auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Munich*, Bavaria


Morgenlicht über München von Xtraphoto auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

^^something slightly similar by me, although not so good.
Taken at Dachau Castle


Dachau - Schloss - München and Alps in background by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## extrawelt

*Castle Georgium, Dessau/Saxony-Anhalt*









Schloss Georgium by tm-md, aka Torsten Maue  on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Amberg, Upper Palatinate, Bavaria*


Amberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Amberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Amberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## extrawelt

*Church St. Nikolai, Potsdam*









Potsdam St. Nikolaikirche Kuppel, Inneres by Wolfsraum on Flickr


----------



## extrawelt

Potsdam St. Nikolaikirche Portal,Kuppel und zwei Engelstürme by Wolfsraum on Flickr


----------



## extrawelt

*Lutherstadt Wittenberg / Saxony-Anhalt*









Wittenberg - Schlosskirche by Wolfsraum


----------



## cinxxx

*Amberg, Upper Palatinate, Bavaria*


Amberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Amberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Amberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Amberg, Upper Palatinate, Bavaria*


Amberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Amberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Amberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## extrawelt

*Castle Bernburg / Saxony-Anhalt*










 Uwe Rieschel - Blick zum Schloss, 2010  by Uwe Rieschel on Panoramio










 Peter Harig - + Bernburger Schloss +  by Peter Harig on Panoramio


----------



## extrawelt

*Diessen, Ammersee / Bavaria*









 2011-01-09 Diessen, Ammersee 042 Marienmünster  by  Allie_Caulfield  on Flickr










 2011-01-09 Diessen, Ammersee 021  by  Allie_Caulfield  on Flickr


----------



## extrawelt

*Dießen, Ammersee / Bavaria*










 Christian Duscha - Alpen-Panorama mit dem Turm des Marienmünsters in Die... by Christian Duscha on Panoramio


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*Befreiungshalle and the Danube, Bavaria*



Befreiungshalle by Robert Lesti, on Flickr


----------



## Baratrum

*Wisteria sinensis in full bloom, Weinheim, Germany*











Credit : *FACEBOOK*


----------



## cinxxx

PRIMEVAL said:


> *Befreiungshalle and the Danube, Bavaria*


That one I have to visit, it's also not far from me


----------



## extrawelt

*Dresden, The blue wonder*









 Panoramaaussicht  by  trigon  on Flickr


----------



## RobMarPer

Deutsche Luftwaffe


----------



## extrawelt

Was soll das? Architekturforum!


----------



## extrawelt

*Greifswald, Western-Pomerania*










 Blick auf St.Marien Kirche und Greifswalder Bodden  by  Svetlana Hasenjäger  on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA

http://prettynpoppington.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/2011-08-03T160019Z_01_MMM103_RTRIDSP_3_GERMANY-e1312516390711.jpg

​


----------



## cinxxx

*Lauf an der Pegnitz, Middle Franconia*




























by me


----------



## cinxxx

*Lauf an der Pegnitz, Middle Franconia*




























by me


----------



## balthazar

Insel Mainau, Bodensee


Insel Mainau Blumenrabatten di martinschreiner1, su Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Trier*


Roter Zug auf der Brücke por Helmut Reichelt, en Flickr


----------



## RobMarPer

Berlin


----------



## bozenBDJ

*Rieden am Forggensee*, Bavaria


Nature Art by ionut iordache, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy

*Schramberg*

Schramberg. Zoom. Observeu el sostre amb gespa. by Caeduiker, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy

*Herrenberg*

~ herrenberg ~ by tomeq, on Flickr


----------



## Cager

*Bodensee 1*









Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## Cager

*Bodensee 2*









Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## Cager

*Bodensee 3*









Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## Cager

*Bodensee 4*









Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## Cager

*Bodensee 5*









Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## Cager

*Bodensee 6*









Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## Cager

*Bodensee 7*









Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## Cager

*Bodensee 8*









Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## Cager

*Bodensee 9*










Source









Source









Source


Source


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Amberg is very cool. Made me wanting visiting this town


----------



## StoneRose

Fled from the heat to the baltic sea town of Niendorf for two days





































Nearby Travemünde:


----------



## StoneRose

More Travemünde

Priwall beach


















Travemünde beach


----------



## christos-greece

^^ When posting flickr photos we should provide their links. Better choise by using the BBcodes.


----------



## RobMarPer

*Neuschwanstein Castle and the Bavarian Alps*


----------



## bozenBDJ

*Stuttgart*


Stuttgart ! by aki1945, on Flickr


----------



## Cager

*Castle Benrath Düsseldorf, North-Rhine Westphalia*

_







_
Source










Source










Source


----------



## Cager

_









_Source










Source










Source


----------



## cameronpaul

Great looking at these photos of Germany. The architectural heritage of the country, pre WW2, was second to none, Italy excepted, and it's so good to see how much restoration/rebuilding of lost treasures has gone one since reunification of East and West.


----------



## Isek

Munich, state capital of Bavaria


----------



## Isek




----------



## Isek




----------



## Isek




----------



## Isek




----------



## Isek




----------



## Isek

all pictures from Rainer Viertlböck 

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/muenchen...von-oben-aug-in-aug-mit-der-bavaria-1.1743139


----------



## christos-greece

@Isek: Please post the credits on these photos you posted.


----------



## Cager

Old Townhall, Hannoversch Münden, Lower Saxony









Source


----------



## Tiaren

Our glorious capital seen from above:


Kite Above Reichstag Berlin Germany by Wind Watcher, on Flickr


Kite Above Reichstag Berlin Germany by Wind Watcher, on Flickr


Kite Above Reichstag Berlin Germany by Wind Watcher, on Flickr


----------



## RobMarPer

*Stuttgart-Ludwigsburg von oben*


----------



## Nando_ros

*St. Nikolaikirche, Potsdam*


Nikolai Church, Black and White por HDRPhoto, en Flickr


Nikolai Church, Potsdam por HDRPhoto, en Flickr


Nikolai Church por HDRPhoto, en Flickr


Nikolai Church, Interior por HDRPhoto, en Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian

Seestraße at Constance.


Seestraße 2-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Seestraße 6-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Rheinbrücke 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Dam in Jochenstein, Bavaria - border with Austria*










source + location here


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Geroldsee* near Garmisch-Partenkirchen, Bavaria


Geroldsee von Maximilian Zimmermann auf Flickr


----------



## extrawelt

Magdeburg, Saxony-Anhalt - Cathedral and Monastery









Magdeburg - Dom und Kloster  by Magdeburg  on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay

*Lübeck , Schleswig-Holstein*

Lübeck by chrisinburgundy, on Flickr


Lübeck by pl74ew, on Flickr


Lübeck by "The owner", on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Westerhever, Schleswig-Holstein*


Lighthouse Westerhever por PHOTOPHOB, en Flickr


Lighthouse Westerhever - Sunset por PHOTOPHOB, en Flickr


----------



## mb92

Beautiful pictures! :applause:


----------



## erbse

Berlin, Potsdamer Platz


paderwan said:


>


----------



## extrawelt

Dresden









2007-06-13 127 Elbufer bei Nacht by Peter Steinmetzger  on Flickr


----------



## extrawelt

Cologne









Köln/Dom/Hohenzollernbrücke by Robin Geschonneck  on Flickr


----------



## Kampflamm

*Potsdam:*


Brandenburger Tor Potsdam


Holländisches Viertel Potsdam


Neues Palais Potsdam


----------



## Kampflamm

*Wittenberg*...Martin Luther's hometown:


Wittenberg


Wittenberg


Wittenberg


----------



## erbse

A recent trip, Kampfy? 

Fantastic pics, ja!


----------



## Bogdy

*Quedlinburg, Saxony-Anhalt *

Quedlinburg (18 von 19) by Henry Hengst, on Flickr

*Quedlinburg Castle*

Schloss, Quedlinburg by Therosymole, on Flickr


P1040075 by matatabby, on Flickr


P1040083 by matatabby, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy

*Dinkelsbühl, Bavaria*

Dinkelsbühl by Diplombraumeister, on Flickr


Dinkelsbühl, Germany by mbell1975, on Flickr


Dinkelsbühl by Oberau-Online, on Flickr


Dinkelsbühl by Oberau-Online, on Flickr


----------



## extrawelt

*Halle/Saale, Saxony-Anhalt - St. Mary's Church*

The Schuke organ 










source


----------



## cinxxx

*Jochenstein, Bavaria* - Danube Power Plant



















Shot from Austrian side









by me


----------



## cinxxx

*Jochenstein, Bavaria* - Danube Power Plant



















by me


----------



## thun

Zugspitze, Germany:

20130905-TU_20130905-0236_Alpenflug von Thun21 auf Flickr

Zugspitze, Germany, Eibsee Lake on the right lies on its foot, some 2000 metres below:

20130905-TU_20130905-0277_Alpenflug von Thun21 auf Flickr

Zugspitzplatt and the remains of Nördlicher Schneeferner, Germany's largest glacier:

20130905-TU_20130905-0294_Alpenflug von Thun21 auf Flickr


(c) by me!


----------



## Ludi

*no pics, but fantastic videospot presenting Germany*






:righton::righton::righton:


----------



## cinxxx

I made a bicycle trip from Ingolstadt to Baar-Ebenhausen today.
Here some shots:


Biketrip Baar-Ebenhausen by cinxxx, on Flickr


Biketrip Baar-Ebenhausen by cinxxx, on Flickr


Biketrip Baar-Ebenhausen by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Biketrip Baar-Ebenhausen by cinxxx, on Flickr


Biketrip Baar-Ebenhausen by cinxxx, on Flickr


Biketrip Baar-Ebenhausen by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I love this beautiful country with wonderful people :drool:


----------



## Skrapebook

Nicest, best and most beautiful country on the planet! :bow:


----------



## extrawelt

*Bernburg, Saxony-Anhalt. The Eulenspiegel-tower - Castle Bernburg* 









source


----------



## Sergey_A

*Garmisch-Partenkirchen*


















pictures by me


----------



## Zagor666

autobahn A6 (exit 33b), Technik Museum Sinsheim / Rhein-Neckar Arena :cheers:


----------



## Zagor666

:cheers:


----------



## RobMarPer

Die größten Städte in Deutschland


----------



## Twister2010

*Sächsische Schweiz*









copyright by Ronny Siegel


*Munich*








copyright by furanku_san









copyright by blubbla


*German Landscapes*


----------



## GhostOfDorian

Black Forest


Rosskopf 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

Twister2010 said:


> *German Landscapes*



Do have that in a little larger than thumbnail size?


----------



## ERVATUGA

*Munich​*


















http://www.kwantlen.ca/__shared/assets/sunset__munich7251.jpg










:cheers:​


----------



## RobMarPer

^^ kay:


----------



## ERVATUGA

*Berlin*









http://www.spreephoto.de/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/berlin-skyline.jpg



















:cheers:​


----------



## Houshmman

Ich vermisse mein schönes Land... bin zurzeit in Brasilien!


----------



## lewandovski

Halle (Saale) - Innenstadt - Hauptpost am Joliot-Curie-Platz von thomaslewandovski auf Flickr


Halle (Saale) - Innenstadt - Ecke Breite Straße und Geiststraße von thomaslewandovski auf Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian

Kaiserstuhl in autumn.


Achkarren 5-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Burkheim 34-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## Negob

Mein "Fensterblick" vom Bayerischen Wald in Richtung Gäuboden


Straubing Sommer 2013 von neismi auf Flickr

gschossn vo mia! 
(made by me )


----------



## Saxonia

Erfurt in Thüringen, view ower te Domplatz at dawn








nerdmeister® http://www.flickr.com/photos/nerdmeister/10471036466/sizes/l/in/photostream/



Rakotzbrücke in the Rhododendronpark Kromlau near Weißwasser in eastern Saxony/Sachsen.









Holger Wirth http://www.flickr.com/photos/elwaschbaer/10113228414/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Holger Wirth http://www.flickr.com/photos/holger...pR-4QBX2N-4QC3u3-9FrPet-grrW9N-aFdDSz-72Vkt9/


----------



## SturmBeobachter

Berlin. Beautiful spring sunset, by me.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## RobMarPer

Berlin Hauptbahnhof


----------



## RobMarPer

Schloss Herrenchiemsee


----------



## erbse

Some cool timelapse video for today:

*Berlin - Hyperlapse*


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*Munich*



Munich Marienplatz von Dr4gosh auf Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*Hamburg*



Hamburg von Dr4gosh auf Flickr







Hamburg von Dr4gosh auf Flickr






Hamburg von Dr4gosh auf Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A

*Eibsee*



























pictures by me


----------



## Chadoh25

Beautiful!!


----------



## ERVATUGA

*By Skyscrapercity*


----------



## Isek

Poor skyline rich city


----------



## Sergey_A

*St. Bartholomew's Church, Berchtesgaden*


















photos by me


----------



## erbse

*Hintersee, Bavaria*









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/82/281556198_fd2abb8b4f_b.jpg


----------



## GhostOfDorian

Freiburg in the sunset.


Münster 7-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## Carot

*Colditz Castle*
Colditz, Saxony
Built around 1520









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:SCHLOSS_COLDITZ1.jpg


----------



## cinxxx

I will be in Erlangen for a thing on Saturday afternoon, 23.11.
I want to take the Monday off and maybe do a trip directly after.

I was thinking maybe Dresden or Leipzig. It's not that far away dunno about the weather there at that time. If you had to choose between those two, which one would you pick? There is also Coburg and Kronach in the area, but I think I'm gonna leave those for next year some day.
Frankfurt and Aschaffenburg could also be good alternatives, but I'm thinking of going there for Christmas period 24-26.12.

Any other ideas for a 2 day trip?


----------



## erbse

If you've never been to Dresden, it should be #1 choice for a 1/2 day trip. Check the small old town area, go inside Frauenkirche, Zwinger, Residenzschloss and enjoy the unique museums. You should also do an Elbe cruise and pass by the Elbe Castles, Pillnitz Castle, the Loschwitz and Blasewitz quarters. Also Neustadt might be interesting, esp. for nightlife.

If you got time left, Saxon Switzerland is a must! Also Meißen, Radebeul and Pirna are worth the journey.

Leipzig is great too. But it's not much of a tourist city, in the meaning that it's rather a place to enjoy for a longer time; with great nightlife, artsy culture and loads of cool stuff to explore.


----------



## cinxxx

^^I've never been to Dresden, it's in my bucketlist for some time 

Of course, there some other very nice places in the area, like the Bastei Bridge, Könisgstein Castle. But since it gets dark very soon now, I won't have that much daylight as in summer, for side trips.


----------



## Carot

Another possibility might be Erfurt, which is a bit closer to Erlangen than Dresden.

You could check out this bridge there called the *Krämerbrücke* which is completely lined with old houses.








http://fingolas.eu/index.php?page=places&number=3&folder=diverse&end=10









http://wxyz.de/?um=bilder&uum=orte&akt=Erfurt









http://www.ratgeberzentrale.de/rubriken/reisen-und-urlaub/artikel/keine-gepaecksorgen.html


----------



## cinxxx

Erfurt seems nice too, and Weimar is also near.


----------



## Carot

*The Bastei* rock formation and bridge (built 1851) in eastern Saxony








http://картинки.cc/de/?p=268430

View from the rocks to the Elbe River, _Albis_, the white river below








Silver ribbon (Elbe river, Sachsen) von armxesde auf Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

Erfurt is beautiful!


----------



## Ik_heet_tim

PRIMEVAL said:


> *Hamburg*
> 
> 
> Hamburg von Dr4gosh auf Flickr


Have you thought about sending this one to KLM as promotion? :banana:


----------



## erbse

Another video for your pleasure - fantastic Berlin aerials!

_*- BERLIN BIRD -* (20 Zoll Prod.)_
80460074
http://vimeo.com/80460074


----------



## Carot

*Kriebstein Castle*, Saxony
Late 14th century




























http://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/die-schoensten-burgen-und-schloesser-in-sachsen-fotostrecke-79954-2.html


----------



## cinxxx

Some pictures from Nuremberg Christmas Market.
Shot on Friday...


Nürnberg Christkindlesmarkt by cinxxx, on Flickr


Nürnberg Christkindlesmarkt by cinxxx, on Flickr


Nürnberg Christkindlesmarkt by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Nürnberg Christkindlesmarkt by cinxxx, on Flickr


Nürnberg Christkindlesmarkt by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Nürnberg Christkindlesmarkt by cinxxx, on Flickr


Nürnberg Christkindlesmarkt by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Heidelberg, Baden-Württemberg *


Heidelberg Evening por _flowtation, en Flickr


Heidelberg Dawn por _flowtation, en Flickr


Heidelberg at Night por _flowtation, en Flickr


----------



## reginarosario

Fantastic what a place with the beautiful nature.....!!!
Really great place i wanna see in live 
Thanks for these pics i have save all


----------



## erbse

Recent shot of the Frankfurt skyline:


Frankfurt skyline von sonic182 auf Flickr


----------



## Carot

Nice color! Looks a bit like an American city from that perspective, maybe Pittsburgh...


----------



## cinxxx

*Ingolstadt, Bavaria*


Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Ingolstadt, Bavaria*


Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Freising, Bavaria*


Freising by cinxxx, on Flickr


Freising by cinxxx, on Flickr


Freising by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Freising, Bavaria*


Freising by cinxxx, on Flickr


Freising by cinxxx, on Flickr


Freising by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## erbse

Cupola of Berlin Cathedral (Berliner Dom)


Berlin von Stephen Walford Photography auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

Berlin shuffle


Berlin von djchristus / christian harnisch auf Flickr

Fernsehturm:

Berlin von djchristus / christian harnisch auf Flickr

Quadriga atop the Brandenburg Gate:

Quadriga von meisterjaeger auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

Magical *Dresden*:


The Semperoper in Morning Light #2 by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.250.000 Times), on Flickr


Historical Dresden in "alpine glow" by echumachenco - Thanks so much to all of you!!, on Flickr


Crossing by lumofix, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

The Odenwald:


Nibelungenscape II von formfaktor auf Flickr




Nibelungenscape von formfaktor auf Flickr




Flooded von borisss1982 auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber*


Rothenburg ob der Tauber by cinxxx, on Flickr


Rothenburg ob der Tauber by cinxxx, on Flickr


Rothenburg ob der Tauber by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber*


Rothenburg ob der Tauber by cinxxx, on Flickr


Rothenburg ob der Tauber by cinxxx, on Flickr


Rothenburg ob der Tauber by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber*


Rothenburg ob der Tauber by cinxxx, on Flickr


Rothenburg ob der Tauber by cinxxx, on Flickr


Rothenburg ob der Tauber by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Heidelberg:


Heidelberger Schlossweihnacht von florian metzler | fotografie auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

^^Great shot and beautiful city 

I will drive from Frankfurt to Ingolstadt on 26th December. I'm planning to stop somewhere on the way. I'm thinking of either Heidelberg or Wiesbaden...

---

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber* again


Rothenburg ob der Tauber by cinxxx, on Flickr


Rothenburg ob der Tauber by cinxxx, on Flickr


Rothenburg ob der Tauber by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Munich *








source


----------



## ERVATUGA

*Berlin*


----------



## ERVATUGA

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^









http://media.melty.fr/article-1337335-ajust_930/la-ville-de-berlin-veulent-detruire-une-grande.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^









http://monumentsdeberlin.com/images/stade-olympique-de-berlin-390.jpg​


----------



## GhostOfDorian

*Black Forest Museum, Germany* traditional farmstead


Vogtsbauernhöfe 2-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Frankfurt am Main*


Frankfurt by cinxxx, on Flickr


Frankfurt by cinxxx, on Flickr


Frankfurt by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## erbse

Market Square in *Warendorf* (Northrhine-Westphalia)









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Warendorf_Markt_4572.jpg


If you ever go to Western Germany, you should take your time and have a look at the surrounding Münsterland and its charming capital, Münster.


----------



## erbse

Majestic *Hohenzollern Castle*, Swabian Alb! The better Neuschwanstein.









Source









Source









Source


----------



## erbse

Source









Source


----------



## erbse

Source









Source

Black Forest around








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Burg_Hohenzollern_mit_Schwarzwald2.JPG


----------



## Saxonia

Burg Schönfels in Lichtentanne, Saxony.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12031312346/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Fab87

erbse said:


> Majestic *Hohenzollern Castle*, Swabian Alb! The better Neuschwanstein.


Not less fake, though. 

Germany has amazing medieval castles to offer, I don't understand this hype about Gothic Revival Style. I mean, I understand the Disney thing, but c'mon, Germany is an european country with an architectural tradition spanning over many centuries!


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Fab87 said:


> Not less fake, though.
> 
> Germany has amazing medieval castles to offer, I don't understand this hype about Gothic Revival Style. I mean, I understand the Disney thing, but c'mon, Germany is an european country with an architectural tradition spanning over many centuries!


Historically and artistically, the true medieval castles are more precious but I think the position of Hohenzollern Castle, offering an absolute panorama, makes it more attractive for a tourist or dweller than an old castle somewhere else.


Sunset at Burg Hohenzollern by Stefan Baudy, on Flickr



Hechingen - Burg Hohenzollern by cndrs, on Flickr


----------



## Fab87

The position is indeed amazing, I mean, don't get me wrong, I think it's a cool place, just like Neuschwanstein. Still, I can't stand the fact that this architecture is far more appreciated than the one of Schoenfels Burg posted above.


----------



## erbse

That's because the architecture is far more interesting. As well as the history.

There's also really interesting older castles of course, such as *Burg Eltz*.


Burg Eltz -- Eltz Castle -- A Pearl among the Castles of Germany von destinatio (very busy) auf Flickr


Burg Eltz Germany von christianstobbe auf Flickr


Burg Eltz von Sigga S auf Flickr


----------



## Saxonia

Pff, Protzer...

Weida with the Osterburg in Thuringia








http://www.flickr.com/photos/zacke82/9225217344/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Saxonia

Rudelsburg (left) and Burg Saaleck (right) next to the village Saaleck in the Burgenlandkreis, Sachsen-Anhalt. Not far from the border to Thüringen. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12081186525/sizes/l/in/photostream/

view from above








http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaeldoering/4652679987/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## skyscraper2012

*Dresden*


----------



## Depeched

Passau









my own photo


----------



## cinxxx

Some recent pictures from *Ingolstadt*


Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Kampflamm

Villa Söhnlein-Pabst in Wiesbaden


Villa Söhnlein-Pabst Wiesbaden

Remind you of anything?


----------



## Kampflamm

Ringkirche in Wiesbaden


Ringkirche Wiesbaden


----------



## Kampflamm

Dutch-style houses in Potsdam


Potsdam


----------



## cinxxx

And some day shots from Ingolstadt in February


























by me


----------



## cinxxx

Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraper2012

*Hamburg*


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Monnem:


IMG_9340 von reinhalter auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Can someone pinpoint on Google Maps where this is taken from?
http://www.panoramarundblick.de/Weingarten_Ravensburg/Oberschwaben_mit_Alpenblick.html


----------



## Heico-M

cinxxx said:


> Can someone pinpoint on Google Maps where this is taken from?
> http://www.panoramarundblick.de/Weingarten_Ravensburg/Oberschwaben_mit_Alpenblick.html


On the bottom left on the picture, click on the word "Karte", then a map appears


----------



## cinxxx

^^Thanks, can't believe I didn't see that 

---

*Straubing, Lower Bavaria*


Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Straubing, Lower Bavaria*
pictures are from yesterday...


Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraper2012

*Nürnberg*


----------



## erbse

New Swanstone, baby! 


And1 said:


> Neuschwanstein by me!


----------



## erbse

Including Hohenschwangau


And1 said:


>


----------



## Kame

Interior of *Hamburg City Hall*.

Room of the Parliament (Bürgerschaft).










Room of the Senate.










Oriel of the Bürgermeisteramtszimmer.










Ballroom.










Stairwell of the parliament wing.










Source: http://www.hamburg.de/


----------



## Bogdy

*Katz Castle* on Rhine valley near St. Goarshausen


----------



## erbse

Hamburg's City Hall is outstandingly beautiful and among my favourite 19th century buildings! kay:


*Bad Lobenstein*, Thuringia









from


----------



## erbse

*Bad Sulza* - spa park, Thuringia









from


----------



## erbse

We should increase our posting frequency in here again, Teutons!


----------



## erbse

*Wismar in Mecklenburg*, World Heritage old town:
Hanseatic gable houses and Brick Gothic St. Nikolai 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/croaghaun/5717856321/


----------



## cinxxx

*Straubing, Bavaria*


Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Straubing, Bavaria*


Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## lulyrib

First of all, I would like to thank all of you for the wonderful pictures.
Germany is a country of diversity and nature delicate. 
I found some pictures that proves that, and I want to share with you too. 
Let's see if you agree with me.


Altstadt, Munich








Pic: Adem Dogan (Panoramio)

Gauting








Pic: I LIKE (Panoramio)

Starnberger See








Pic: Sterntaucher (Panoramio)


Starnberg








Pic: Sterntaucher (Panoramio)

Planegg








Pic: Roberto/exv (Panoramio)

Steinkirchen








Pic: I LIKE (Panoramio)

Pöcking








Pic: ><((((º> methysmena (Panoramio)


----------



## cinxxx

*Straubing, Bavaria*


Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Straubing, Bavaria*


Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


Straubing by cinxxx, on Flickr


P1300580-P1300581 by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Elbröwer




----------



## TheReconstructer

Sooo..... these pics are already a few years old.... but still

*Rehna, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*


----------



## TheReconstructer

Since *Soest* is an underrated city and a real West German beauty, I think the city should be represented in this thread c:

If people would like to visit my photopage, here ya go: http://www.panoramio.com/user/5285430

*Wiesenkirche*









*Random timber-framed house*









*Vreithof*









*Soester Rathaus*









*Haus zur Rose*









*Petrikirche*


----------



## TheReconstructer

*Soest*

*Markt*









*Patrokliturm*









*Alte Thomae*









*Fachwerkhaus at the defensive walls*









*Peaceful park at the defensive walls*









*Osthofentor*


----------



## extrawelt

*University of Erfurt / Thuringia*









Forschungsbibliothek der Universität Erfurt by  Universität Erfurt  on Flickr


----------



## Saxonia

The _Forschungsbibliothek_ is part of Erfurt's _Universitätsbibliothek_ since 1999, but it is still located in Schloss Friedenstein, Gotha.


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Eichelbacher Hof








http://geo.hlipp.de/photos/01/77/017745_e95f4fa9.jpg









http://home.arcor.de/tagesstaette_bad_camberg/images/DSC01124.JPG









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/89241243.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Kloster Gnadenthal








http://images.manufactum.de/manufactum/contentimage/thumbs_603/Kloster-Gnadenthal-01-39503.jpg









http://www.jesus-bruderschaft.de/images/pic/Luftbild-Gnadenthal.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Hof Hausen








http://www.ich-geh-wandern.de/files/tracks/imglib/2011/12/BILD4054.JPG









http://www.ich-geh-wandern.de/files/tracks/imglib/2011/12/BILD4019.JPG









http://www.ich-geh-wandern.de/files/tracks/imglib/2011/12/BILD4017.JPG


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

During Winter








http://www.ich-geh-wandern.de/files/tracks/imglib/2013/01/APDC0997.JPG









http://www.ich-geh-wandern.de/files/tracks/imglib/2013/01/APDC0998.JPG









http://www.ich-geh-wandern.de/files/tracks/imglib/2013/01/APDC1005.JPG


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

country








http://www.ich-geh-wandern.de/files/tracks/imglib/2013/01/APDC0993.JPG









http://www.ich-geh-wandern.de/files/tracks/imglib/2013/01/APDC0995.JPG









http://www.ich-geh-wandern.de/files/tracks/imglib/2013/01/APDC1009.JPG


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Kuhbett








http://www.ich-geh-wandern.de/files/tracks/imglib/2014/02/APDC0801.JPG









http://www.ich-geh-wandern.de/files/tracks/imglib/2014/02/APDC0780.JPG









http://www.ich-geh-wandern.de/files/tracks/imglib/2014/02/APDC0789.JPG


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Citytower of rBad Camberg








http://www.ich-geh-wandern.de/files/tracks/imglib/2013/09/APDC0823.JPG









http://www.ich-geh-wandern.de/files/tracks/imglib/2013/09/APDC0992.JPG

http://www.ich-geh-wandern.de/files/tracks/imglib/2013/09/APDC0994.JPG[/IMG
[url]http://www.ich-geh-wandern.de/files/tracks/imglib/2013/09/APDC0994.JPG[/url]


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

http://www.ich-geh-wandern.de/files/tracks/imglib/2014/02/APDC0204.JPG









http://www.ich-geh-wandern.de/files/tracks/imglib/2014/02/APDC0206.JPG

Reichenbach








http://www.ich-geh-wandern.de/files/tracks/imglib/2012/06/BILD7256.JPG


----------



## erbse

Don't feel insulted anyone, but if you decide to post a photo at this thread - *please make sure it's of some proper quality and features an interesting* (and not totally random) *theme/motif/POV/piece of architecture or nature*. This is supposed to be a showcase of the country, not a post-your-random-pics-collection.

Thank you!


----------



## skyscraper2012

*Neuschwanstein Castle and Hohenschwangau Castle*


----------



## extrawelt

*The Brocken, Saxony-Anhalt/Lower-Saxony*









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:BrockenTopFromWest.jpg?uselang=de


----------



## extrawelt

*Magdeburg, Saxony-Anhalt
*








Magdeburg (7 von 7)bycartman81 on Flickr


----------



## erbse

*Berlin* - atop the Park Inn hotel roof terrace. Fernsehturm (TV Tower and Alex) in the back.



SkyBerlin said:


> Quelle http://www.hauptstadtreisen.com/


----------



## Marin

Der Dom St. Peter in Regensburg.


----------



## Nök1

*Dortmund - Stadtmauer mit Adlerturm*


Quelle: Nök


----------



## erbse

*Messkirch*, Baden (southern Germany)









source

Neo-renaissance town hall of Messkirch:









source


It's the place where they're currently building a "medieval, Carolingian" village and abbey with accurate techniques.


----------



## erbse

Forever among the most formidable European old towns:

*Rothenburg*, Franconia









Source


----------



## Nök1

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Klingenschütt*


*Pulverturm*
Wachturm, quadratischer Bruchsteinbau mit Eckrustika und gewölbter Stirn zu vier Geschossen sowie Kegeldach, letztes Viertel 14. Jahrhundert, Dacherneuerung 1656
und im Hintergrund
*Klingentor*
Stadttor, nördliche Toranlage des 14.-16. Jahrhundert 


Quelle: Nök


----------



## erbse

_^ May I remind you that you're posting in the international part of the forum, thus should post in English?  Thanks._


----------



## erbse

*Rostock*, Mecklenburg


Rostock von Lampenbauer auf Flickr


Evening Panorama Rostock Skyline von kasof | pictures auf Flickr


rostock skyline von kasof | pictures auf Flickr

It's a lovely city by the sea. With 200 000+ people.


----------



## erbse

*Warnemünde*, the seaside resort of Rostock:

Lighthouse and "Teapot"








https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Warnemuende-strand-leuchtturm-teepott-2013.jpg

Feelin' so mediterranean...

Sonnenuntergang von benjaminbeckmann auf Flickr


Sonnenuntergang zur Hanse Sail vor Warnemuende von tomanderkueste auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

Warnemünde is an important center of Baltic Sea tourism and Germany's largest cruise shipping location.


Warnemünde "am Strom" von Flexoking auf Flickr


Warnemünde bei Nacht von jg.foto1 auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

The Alexandrinenstrasse ("Achterreeg") is a lovely alley with loads of old fishermen's houses, dating back to the 17th and 18th century.









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Warnemünde_1.JPG









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Warnemuende_Altstadt_Alexandrinenstrasse.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Umgang_Brunnen_Detail_3.jpg


Check this link for more: http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=Alexandrinenstrasse Warnemünde


----------



## erbse

*Sellin on Rugia Island*, Pomerania - Villa Elisabeth.

It's a mansion in elegant resort architecture which is typical for the German Baltic seaside resorts.


Hotel Villa Elisabeth, Ostseebad Sellin, Rügen von Rainer Lott / Steffi Esch auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

More examples of this lovely style (resort architecture, "Bäderarchitektur" in German) from Sellin:


04.Bäderarchitektur Sellin von Dansk Sejlunion auf Flickr


Ostseebad Sellin, Rügen von Rainer Lott / Steffi Esch auf Flickr


House in Sellin von TheLinesBetween auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

Last load...

"Villa Fernsicht" in Sellin (lit.: "Clear Views Mansion")

Ostseebad Sellin, Rügen von Rainer Lott / Steffi Esch auf Flickr

Shining white dominates the wooden and stony facades, sometimes with a blur of color speckled in:

Bäderarchitektur von H. Eisenreich Foto auf Flickr


Baabe (Rügen) - Bäder-Architektur an der Hauptstraße (2) von Pixelteufel auf Flickr


Get to know and see more of the style: *Resort Architecture*


----------



## donquichotedelmedina

*Neuschwanstein castle, Bavaria*








http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/index2.php?option=com_datsogallery&func=wmark&oid=567


*Fraueninsel Island on Chiemsee lake, Bavaria*








http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/index2.php?option=com_datsogallery&func=wmark&mid=575​


----------



## donquichotedelmedina

*Sustainable model district of Vauban, Freiburg im Breisgau*








http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/index2.php?option=com_datsogallery&func=wmark&oid=2502

*Solar houses in the Vauban ecoquarter in Freiburg im Breisgau*








http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/index2.php?option=com_datsogallery&func=wmark&oid=2305​


----------



## Kame

*Flensburg*, Schleswig-Holstein









http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...h_photo_id=2774564&order=date_desc&user=23106


Gasse in Flensburg-2.jpg von Armin Rathje auf Flickr









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Flensburg_Willy-Brandt-Platz.jpg


----------



## SputnikBooster

*Bonn*, North Rhine-Westphalia


Bonn-Panorama im Herbst von BundesstadtBonn auf Flickr


Bonn Street Scene von Joe Szalay auf Flickr


Bonn's market place von Britta auf Flickr​


----------



## Marin

Climbing Mount Lusen near the Czech border, Bavarian Forest National Park:


Climbing Mount Lusen near the Czech border by jurgenleschinger, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Bonn, Deutschland










greenMe.it: sarò buon* con la Terra


----------



## gravesVpelli

Dinkelsbuhl and Rothenburg-ob-der-Tauber:


----------



## gravesVpelli

*Dresden - Looking towards the Rathaus and Dom:*


----------



## Saxonia

It's the Residenzschloß, not the Rathaus.


----------



## erbse

And the catholic cathedral is called _Hofkirche_, not Dom.  Anyway, geil photos! Postcard perfect.

Let the old town be microscopical, but the Elbe skyline views are unparalleled in the world.


Skyline Dresden von john14:6 auf Flickr


Dresden bei Nacht von dig-i-pic auf Flickr

Slightly different:

Dresden skyline on grass von fresch-energy auf Flickr


Only the gothic Sophienkirche is badly missing.  It'd add a tad more historical depth to many views, next to all the baroque, renaissance and historicist beauties.


----------



## buho

Pic by SSC user cilindr0



> *Grösser Garten Dresden*:
> 
> Großer Garten by lifeisinfinity, on Flickr


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=235320&page=47


----------



## hugodiekonig

> Wie schön! Die Krokusblüte rund um Gerold (zwischen Garmisch-Partenkirchen und Mittenwald).
> Foto: light2PIXEL.net


deutschland.de
Dein Bayern


----------



## gravesVpelli

Saxonia said:


> It's the Residenzschloß, not the Rathaus.


Thanks for the corrections. I should have checked my brain!

I'll just leave this as Heidelberg:


----------



## cinxxx

*Stuttgart, Baden-Württemberg*


----------



## hugodiekonig

> Frühling in Rothenburg ob der Tauber!


von: Dein Bayern


----------



## hugodiekonig

Bamberg, Bayern










Photo von: Ingrid Caputo


----------



## hugodiekonig

Frühling in Iffeldorf, Bayern










Photo von: Dein Bayern


----------



## cinxxx

*Stuttgart*


----------



## cinxxx

*Stuttgart*


----------



## cinxxx




----------



## gravesVpelli

*Mittenwald, Bavaria:*










*Meersburg Marktplatz (Upper Town), Bodensee:*


----------



## Japanac

Beautiful photos! :master:


----------



## cinxxx

*Tübingen, Baden-Württemberg*


Tübingen von cinxxx auf Flickr


Tübingen von cinxxx auf Flickr



Tübingen von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Regensberg Dom von basecore auf flickr












> The Regensburg Cathedral is the prime example of Gothic architecture in Bavaria. #welcometogermany #regensburg
> 
> Photo (cc) flickr user basecore. To view original image and license agreement, click here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2248435427/


gesehen: deutschland.de


----------



## hugodiekonig

Regensberg von Audringje auf flickr












> As requested by a reader, we're featuring Regensburg today. Lovely city, isn't it? #welcometogermany #regensburg
> 
> Photo (cc) flickr user Audringje. To view original and license agreement click here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/audringje/6012357488/



gesehen: deutschland.de


----------



## hugodiekonig

Wow schönen Deutschland!!!

I really fell in love to your beautiful country as I always visited this thread. Germany indeed is the art capital of the world even after Hitler's time. From the scenery, to buildings, to artworks, everything is beautiful. Thanks to my German facebook friends for introducing their to me. I would want to go there by 2016.


----------



## hugodiekonig

Stuttgart Statue von German Poo Caamaño auf flickr












> What do you think of this Stuttgart statue? #welcometogermany #stuttgart
> 
> Photo (cc) flickr user gpoo. For original image and license agreement, click here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/gpoo/309723906/


deutschland.de


----------



## hugodiekonig

> Die Eremitage in Bayreuth. Und hier ein Video mit noch mehr Eindrücken aus der Stadt: http://bit.ly/1lu5cGu


gesehen: Dein Bayern


----------



## hugodiekonig

Waaaaawwww Ich liebe es!!!












> Ohne Worte! — in Wallgau, Germany.


von: Dein Bayern


----------



## skyscraper2012

*15 largest cities in Germany*


----------



## skyscraper2012

*Rostock, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*


----------



## hugodiekonig

> Welterbe. Weingenuss. Wohlgefühl.
> 
> The 18th century Wuerzburg Residenz, a palace in Wuerzburg, Franconia, Northern Bavaria. A combination of German and Viennese baroque with French château architecture, it is one of the most important baroque palaces in Europe.
> Former residence of the Wuerzburg prince-bishops, after being damaged during WWII the Residenz was restored between 1945 and 1987 and the Residence, Court Gardens and Residence Square have been on the UNESCO World Heritage List since 1981.












Würzburg.de


----------



## hugodiekonig

> Frühling in Göttingen 03-30-2014
> #Göttingen - Deutsches Theater
> 
> © Lars Gerhardts
> www.facebook.com/lars.gerhardts












Göttingen - eine Stadt in Bildern


----------



## mb92

Laboe Naval Memorial

Kiel-germany von Rafael 1984 auf Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Schreckenberg mountain (Saxony)










photo von Wael Moda auf Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

The oldtown of Paderborn at night .











photo von Wael Moda auf Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

The oldtown of Weimar (Thuringia)










Photo von Wael Moda auf Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

WOW!!!!! Wie schön!!!! Ich liebe es!!!! Ich möchte heir gehen (Please correct me if I'm wrong or for better sentence, I meant "I would like to go here" :angel: )

Berchtesgaden, Bayern, Deutschland










auf Dein Bayern


----------



## erbse

Nice shot! You'd rather translate "I'd like to go there" with "Ich will dahin!" - short and crispy.


----------



## hugodiekonig

erbse said:


> Nice shot! You'd rather translate "I'd like to go there" with "Ich will dahin!" - short and crispy.


Wow vielen dank erbse! :cheers: :apple: :banana:


----------



## hugodiekonig

Wow, wow wow wow and wowwww!!!



> Schloss Herrenhausen in Hannover, photo from www.facebook.com/VisitHannover












Seen at deutschland.de


----------



## erbse

*Herrenhausen Gardens with reconstructed Palace*

Nice photo, thank you Hugo! kay:

With the reconstructed Schloss Herrenhausen in the above pic, the *Herrenhausen Gardens* finally are complete again.
I'm so glad they rebuilt it.

Aerial views of Herrenhausen in Hanover without the reconstructed schloss (it's sitting on the green grass lot now):









Source









Source


----------



## hugodiekonig

erbse said:


> Nice photo, thank you Hugo! kay:
> 
> With the reconstructed Schloss Herrenhausen in the above pic, the *Herrenhausen Gardens* finally are complete again.
> I'm so glad they rebuilt it.
> 
> Aerial views of Herrenhausen in Hanover without the reconstructed schloss (it's sitting on the green grass lot now):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source


:drool: :eek2::eek2: toll!!! Wow wow wow!!!! Sehr schön!!!


----------



## hugodiekonig

Imperial Castle of Nuremberg










photo seen at: Visit Bavaria
Website: http://www.bavaria.by/imperial-castle-of-nuremberg-bavaria


----------



## hugodiekonig

Zugspitze, Garmisch-Partenkirche



















Photo von: Zugspitze


----------



## hugodiekonig

Beergarden










Photo von Visit Bavaria


----------



## hugodiekonig

Schloss Schleißheim, Bayern (Bavaria)










Photo von Wael Moda auf Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

Meissen, Free State of Saxony











Photo von Wael Moda auf Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

Stralsund










Photo von Wael Moda auf Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

Otterburg Church










Photo von Wael Moda auf Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

Der Neues Rathaus, Hannover, Deutschland










Photo auf Visit Hannover


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ 











Photo auf Paul Matternja Photography

Wie schön!!!


----------



## hugodiekonig

Kloster Weltenburg










Photo von: Dein Bayern


----------



## hugodiekonig

Coburg, Bayern










Photo von: Dein Bayern


----------



## Kampflamm

Took a shot from the same exact place a couple of years ago...


Coburg


----------



## Kampflamm

*Potsdam*


Nikolaikirche Potsdam


----------



## gravesVpelli

*BERLIN, Gendarmenmarkt and Deutscher Dom:*


----------



## gravesVpelli

*DRESDEN, Frauenkirche*


----------



## skyscraper2012

*Zugspitze-Garmisch-Partenkirchen*


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Reichsburg Cochem, Blick vom Hundsrück*












> Reichsburg Cochem is the largest hill-castle on the Mosel. And isn't it gorgeous?


Photo von Polybert49 auf flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Leipzig











Photo von Trey Ratcliff auf flickr


----------



## skyscraper2012

*Wendelstein*


----------



## Elktest

Frostschutz für Apfelblüten im Alten Land / Hamburg

apple blossom with water than antifreeze von XFW-Spotter auf Flickr


apple blossom with water than antifreeze von XFW-Spotter auf Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Goslar, Lower Saxony *


View from Goslar's Rathaus por IrinaSto, en Flickr


View from Goslar's Rathaus por IrinaSto, en Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

St. Johann Nepomuk, Asamkirche, München, Bayern










Photographer: Tobi LG auf Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Benediktinerabtei, Bayern











Photo von Wael Moda auf Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

Metten, Bayern



> Here it is the Metten library, 1722-26, stuccowork and sculptures by Franz Josef Holzinger, frescoes by Innozenz Anton Warathy.












Photo von Wael Moda auf Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

The town hall of Schiltach (Baden-Württemberg)











Photo von Wael Moda auf Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

Teutoburg Forest near Detmold, North Rhine-Westphalia.










Photo von Wael Moda auf Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

Oberschleißheim (Bayern): Schloss Schleißheim



> The second summer residence of the bavarian electors in addition to Nymphenburg Castle was Schleißheim Castle. In the foreground, you can see the old castle (late Renaissance, early Baroque), in the middle the huge neiw castle (1701-04 by Enrico Zuccalli, inner decoration by Joseph Effner, 1719-26), at the end of the canal, the hunting pavilion Lustheim (by Enrico Zuccalli, 1684-88






























mehr bei : Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

St. Nicholas Church, Leipzig



> The St. Nicholas Church (in German: Nikolaikirche) has long been one of the most famous in Leipzig, and rose to national fame in 1989 with the Monday Demonstrations when it became the centre of peaceful revolt against communist rule.
> 
> The church was built in about 1165 around the same time Leipzig was founded. It is named after St. Nicholas, the patron saint of merchants and wholesalers, and is situated in the very heart of the city at the intersection of two then important trade roads, the Via Regia and Via Imperii. It is built partially in the Romanesque style but was extended and enlarged in the early 16th century with a more Gothic style. In 1794 the interior was remodeled by German architect Johann Carl Friedrich Dauthe in the neoclassical style. The church has been a Protestant seat since 1539 after the Protestant Reformation, but the Catholic Church is allowed to use it too.
> 
> The church saw four of the five performances (including the premiere) of the St John Passion by Johann Sebastian Bach on Good Friday in 1724, 1728, 1732, and 1749 as well as many of his cantatas and oratorios performed by the Thomanerchor.





















photo von M. Raubach (2011) auf Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ mehr von M. Raubach (St. Nicholas Church, Leipzig)


----------



## hugodiekonig

Linderhof castle, Bavaria, Germany










Photo from: Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

Hamburg City Hall










Photo from: Germany Art and Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

Frühling in Bonn
Spring in Bonn










Photo from here


----------



## Kame

erbse said:


> Nice photo, thank you Hugo! kay:
> 
> With the reconstructed Schloss Herrenhausen in the above pic, the *Herrenhausen Gardens* finally are complete again.
> I'm so glad they rebuilt it.
> 
> Aerial views of Herrenhausen in Hanover without the reconstructed schloss (it's sitting on the green grass lot now):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source


Since I've just been there, here's the reconstructed palace once again:


----------



## hugodiekonig

Satzvey Castle is a medieval castle from the 12th century in west Germany.



















Photo by Elissa Ernst via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Lindau im Bodensee










Photo von Dein Bayern

Lindau


----------



## hugodiekonig

Sehr schönes Rathaus!!!!

Lindau Rathaus, Bayern










Photo von Kptn Blaubeer


----------



## hugodiekonig

der Havel gegenüber vom Grunewaldturm, Berlin










Photo von: Berlin - the place to be


----------



## hugodiekonig

Berlin











Photo from: Berlin - the place to be


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ Mehr von Berlin











Photo auf: Berlin - the place to be


----------



## extrawelt

*Frankfurt, old opera*









Alte Oper in FrankfurtbyMagdeburgon Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Prinzipalmarkt, Münster, North Rhine-Westphalia










Photo seen at: Visit Germany


----------



## hugodiekonig

Eibsee and the highest mountain in Germany - Zugspitze










Photo by: Felix Röser - Photography‎


----------



## hugodiekonig

Meersburg, Lake Constance, Baden-Württemberg










Photo by: Turismus Marketing


----------



## hugodiekonig

Leipzig, Saxony










Photo by: Leipzig Travel


----------



## hugodiekonig

Hornisgrinde, Black Forest, Baden - Wüttemburg










Photo seen at: 100% FREIBURG


----------



## hugodiekonig

Englischen Garten, München, Bayern
English Garden, Munich, Bavaria










Photo by: Ari Muks‎


----------



## hugodiekonig

Frühling in München 2014
Spring in Munich 2014










Foto: Kerstin Butt auf München.de


----------



## hugodiekonig

Bamberger Dom, Bayern










Foto von: Dein Bayern


----------



## hugodiekonig

Burghausen, Bayern










Foto gesehen bei: Dein Bayern


----------



## hugodiekonig

Worms (Rheinland-Pfalz): Dom

The nave of the Imperial Dome, 1160-70, with Gothic chapels .










Photo seen at: Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

Alte Nahebrücke (Old Nahe Bridge), Bad Kreuznach










Photo seen at: Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

Freiburg, Baden-Württemberg










Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

Geisenheim (Hessen): Schloss Johannisberg











Foto gesehen von: Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## erbse

Berlin timelapse videos at Bing today:

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...&mid=9575B524857AE99C0D479575B524857AE99C0D47


----------



## hugodiekonig

das Hirmer-Haus in der Kaufingerstr, München










Foto von: Tour-X.de


----------



## hugodiekonig

Mercedes Benz, München (Munich)










Foto von: Tour-X.de


----------



## Cager

*Walchensee, Bavarian Alps*










Source


----------



## hugodiekonig

H-E-I-D-E-L-B-E-R-G <3










Photo by: Alexander Ehhalt PHOTOGRAPHY


----------



## hugodiekonig

Bremerhaven










Foto von: Torsten Krüger


----------



## hugodiekonig

Stralsund, Western Pomerania










Foto von: Hansestadt Stralsund


----------



## hugodiekonig

Schloss Sigmaringen, Baden- Württemburg










Foto von: Jacqueline G Fotografie


----------



## hugodiekonig

Hamburg










Photo von: ste#be Fotografie


----------



## hugodiekonig

Whoa!!! Hot Spring!!

Kochbrunnen, Weisbaden, Hesse










Photo by: Elias Brauch


----------



## hugodiekonig

Hmmm can I finally find my soulmate in Köln (Cologne) ? 

Hohenzollern Bridge










Photo seen at: Visit Germany


----------



## hugodiekonig

Quedilnburg, harz, Saxony Anhalt

an old-town UNESCO World Heritage site. :cheers:










Photo by: Jürgen Meus


----------



## hugodiekonig

Yesterday at Berlin










Photo by: Lindermann
Photo seen at: Berlin - the place to be


----------



## hugodiekonig

Spring in Hannover, March 27, 2014










Photo from: Visit Hannover


----------



## hugodiekonig

Heidelberg :heart:










Photo by: Alexander Ehhalt PHOTOGRAPHY


----------



## hugodiekonig

Freiburg










Photo seen at: Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## Nando_ros

*Frankfurt am Main*


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13475224443/


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13475819905/


----------



## skyscraper2012

*Karlsruhe*


----------



## hugodiekonig

Within Black Forest, Baden - Württemberg

The basilica of St. Blasien










Photo seen at: Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

Museum Kunst Palast, Düsseldorf










Photo seen at: Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

Schliersee is a village on the correspondent lake Schliersee in south Bavaria










Photo seen at: Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

The Ravensburg Gate, Wangen im Allgäu, Baden-Württemburg










Photo seen at: Wikipedia


----------



## hugodiekonig

Kaiserdom, Speyer (Rheinland-Pfalz)











Photo seen at: Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

Legend has it that Wartburg Castle got its name when the first founder saw the location and said: ""Warte, Berg-du sollst mir eine Burg tragen!" (Translation: "Wait, mountain-you shall bear a castle for me!"). Warte, Berg became Wartburg.










Photo (cc) flickr user TJflex2 auf Deutschland.de


----------



## hugodiekonig

Schloß (Schloss) Nymphenburg, München (Munich)










Foto von: Zena Habeck


----------



## hugodiekonig

Schloss Lustheim, München










Foto: Helge Kropp


----------



## hugodiekonig

Nymphenburger Schloßpark, München










Foto: Christian Kirmaier


----------



## erbse

*Berlin*'s showcase boulevard *Unter den Linden* currently:









_Photo taken by user Ludi (ref)_

U-Bahn construction, theatre and library renovations; far in the back to the left 
highrise project UpperWest and frankly I don't know what the others are for.
In the back of the photographer there's even more of course,
for e.g. the City Palace reconstruction.

So if you plan to visit Berlin soon, be prepared for a lot of stuff going on! 
_"Berlin is a city condemned forever to becoming and never to being."_


----------



## hugodiekonig

Sendlinger Straße, München (Munich)










Die Thierschstraße, München (Munich)










Foto: Dennis Schöber


----------



## hugodiekonig

erbse said:


> *Berlin*'s showcase boulevard *Unter den Linden* currently:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Photo taken by user Ludi (ref)_
> 
> U-Bahn construction, theatre and library renovations; far in the back to the left
> highrise project UpperWest and frankly I don't know what the others are for.
> In the back of the photographer there's even more of course,
> for e.g. the City Palace reconstruction.
> 
> So if you plan to visit Berlin soon, be prepared for a lot of stuff going on!
> _"Berlin is a city condemned forever to becoming and never to being."_


Bitter warten für mich, Berlin!!! :runaway: Ich mag dahin!


----------



## hugodiekonig

Berlin




























Foto gesehen bei: Berlin.de


----------



## hugodiekonig

Allianz Arena, Munich










Photo by: Tour-X.de


----------



## hugodiekonig

German Alps










Photo by: Tour-X.de


----------



## hugodiekonig

Mecklenburg Castle 











Photo seen at: Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

The Kasselburg near Gerolstein, Rheinland-Pfalz










Photo by: Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

Oh extremely beautiful!!!

Dresden, Saxony

Classical Dresden view - from left to right: Historist Ständehaus (house of the estates),
renaissance Residenzschloss (royal castle), baroque Hofkirche (court church) and part of Zwinger palace in the back (Semperbau)










Photo seen at: Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

Erlöserkirche, Gerolstein, Rheinland-Pfalz


Gerolstein (Eifel) and its Neoromanesque Protestant Christ the Saviour Church, 1907-13, by Franz Schwechten, a famous Berlin architect (Kaiser Wilhelm Gedächtniskirche)











Photo seen at: Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## Dineshsameera

nice wonderful , gorgeous 3d picture i really impress .
wedding photography


----------



## erbse

hugodiekonig said:


> Dresden, Saxon-Anhalt


Saxony! Boy, sometimes I wonder where you're getting such information from. :lol:
Nice images still, of course.

Though I really begin to miss Jobaneu here...


----------



## hugodiekonig

erbse said:


> Saxony! Boy, sometimes I wonder where you're getting such information from. :lol:
> Nice images still, of course.
> 
> Though I really begin to miss Jobaneu here...


okay thanks! I really need to review Germany geography more


----------



## hugodiekonig

> The museum at St. Peter's Cathedral on Bremen's market square displays excavated finds of medieval bishops' graves and religious works by artists such as Lucas Cranach.












Photo seen at: Visit Germany - German Embassy in London


----------



## hugodiekonig

Biberkop, 2,599m, near the border of Germany and Austria










Photo by: Dominik via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

The Brocken Railway takes visitors up to the top of the 1,125 meter Brocken Mountain.










Photo by: Gerry Balding via flickr


----------



## erbse

*Rugia Island / Rügen*.









ruegen_0365 von culpain auf Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Solitude Castle near Stuttgart









This is seen at Germany Art & Architecture


This is from Adelia Serban:


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Wimbachtal */ Berchtesgadener Land / Upper Bavaria


Wimbachtal 5 von flotografiert auf Flickr


Ramsau in Obb. bei Berchtesgaden , Am Wimbachtal von roba66 auf Flickr


oberes Wimbachtal von Nerwaque auf Flickr


----------



## chibetogdl

what a beautiful thread, specially that pic from dresden


----------



## skyscraper2012

*Schloß Schwetzingen (Schwetzingen Palace) *


----------



## hugodiekonig

Stahleck Castle, Rheinland-Pfalz










Photo seen at: Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

Along Danube River , Germany side










photo seen at: Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

The photo source say its Burgrock, but searching over the net, it says t is the Altena Castle in North Rhine-Westphalia










Photo seen at: Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

Anyone can help me identify this castle? 











I saw it here: Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

Bonn



















Photos from: Bonn.de (Facebook Page)


----------



## hugodiekonig

Some Panoramic Photos of Bonn























































Photos sourced at: Bonn.de


----------



## hugodiekonig

Bonn

English: 



> Welcome to the City of Bonn, the German United Nations City!
> 
> The City of Bonn’s 2000-year history has been defined by the rule of the Romans, the reign of the Prince Electors, the music of Ludwig van Beethoven, the art of August Macke and the political era ushered in by Konrad Adenauer. Today, people from 170 countries in the city, live peacefully side by side.
> 
> The challenges of the future are being addressed in Bonn, not only in terms of science and research, or the dynamic service sector, but especially in international dialogue on global issues, for which Bonn is a platform.
> 
> Bonn stands for variety, vibrancy and vitality. Strolling through the city, culture on the Museum Mile, the International Beethoven Festival, a colourful and multicultural calendar of events, sailing on the Rhine or hiking across the Siebengebirge – come and discover the beautiful City of Bonn!


Francais



> Bienvenue à Bonn, ville de l’ONU !
> 
> En plus de 2000 années d’existence, Bonn a été marquée par de nombreux événements : la domination des Romains et des Princes électeurs, la musique de Ludwig van Beethoven, la peinture d’August Macke et la politique fédérale depuis Konrad Adenauer. Aujourd’hui, plus de 170 nations vivent en paix dans cette « ville fédérale ».
> 
> Bonn s’attelle à présent à relever les défis du futur. En plus d’être à la pointe dans le secteur des sciences et de la recherche ou dans la branche dynamique des services, Bonn est aussi et avant tout le lieu où l’on dialogue de problèmes mondiaux.
> 
> Bonn est une ville aux multiples visages, Bonn est captivante, Bonn est vivante. Choisissez tout simplement le Bonn qui vous plaît : flânerie en ville, arts au bou¬levard des musées, musique au festival international Beethoven (Beethovenfest), culture avec un calendrier de manifestations variées et multiculturelles ou bien encore détente avec une croisière sur le Rhin et une promenade dans la chaîne de montagne des Siebengebirge.





















Photos from: Bonn.de


----------



## hugodiekonig

More of Bonn from Bonn.de


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ More of Bonn from Bonn.de


----------



## hugodiekonig

last set of photos of Bonn from Bonn.de


----------



## hugodiekonig

Passau, Bayern (Bavaria)










Photo seen at: Dein Bayern


----------



## hugodiekonig

Reichenau Island in Lake Constance










Photo seen at: Germany - The Travel Destination


----------



## hugodiekonig

Quedinburg, harz, Saxony-Anhalt










Photo by: Carlos Olmo Bosco


----------



## hugodiekonig

Kloster Frenswegen, Nordhorn, Niedersachsen



















Photo from/ Foto von: Grafschaft Bentheim


----------



## hugodiekonig

German countryside is so lovely!!! 




























Photos are from: Grafschaft Bentheim


----------



## hugodiekonig

Nordhorn, Niedersachen










Foto von: Grafschaft Bentheim


----------



## hugodiekonig

München (Munich)










Photo from: München.de


----------



## erbse

Btw, the new capital is called Berlin. 


Konzerthaus von Tafelzwerk auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

*Usedom Island, Pomerania*

*Usedom*, my titty land in the Sea.









_flickrd_


Baltic Coast - Panorama of the beach in Ahlbeck on the island Usedom (Germany) von © www.borais.com auf Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

One of the most beautiful cities in Germany for me: Dresden!!!!










Photo seen at: Germany Art and Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

Munich, Bavaria











Photo seen at: München.de


----------



## hugodiekonig

Munich Olympic Park

Munich hosted the 1972 Olympic Games



















Photo by: Hans - Peter Grünebach via München.de


----------



## Marin

Misty Mühlhausen with Divi Blasii Church.


----------



## hugodiekonig

das Bodemuseum auf der Museumsinsel, Berlin











Foto von: C. Kruppa auf Berlin - the place to be


----------



## hugodiekonig

Mehr von Berlin





































Fotos gesehen bei: Berlin - the place to be


----------



## hugodiekonig

Aachen Cathedral - one of the 38 UNESCO Sites in Germany









photo from: wikipedia



















Next Photos by: vtveen vis flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Blautopf


info:



> The Blautopf (German for Bowl of the Blau, "blau" means blue) is a spring that serves as the source of the river Blau in the karst landscape on the Swabian Alb's southern edge, in Southern Germany. The Blautopf is the second largest spring in Germany, after the Aachtopf (also Swabian Alb).
> 
> It is located in the city of Blaubeuren, approximately 16 km (10 miles) west of Ulm. It forms the drain for the Blau cave system and feeds the river Blau, which after 14.5 km (9 miles), flows into the river Danube in the city of Ulm. Because of its high water pressure, the spring has developed a funnel-like shape, which has a depth of 21 metres (69 ft) at its deepest point .
> 
> The blue colour of the water is the result of chemical properties of limestone densely distributed in the water.


Info by: Claudia











Photo seen at: Germany Art and Architecture









Photo by: jari hesch via flickr









Photo by: Roline 35 via flickr

flickr gallery of Blautopf


----------



## hugodiekonig

Wünderschön!!!
Wonderful!!!


Würzburg










Foto von: Photo from: Würzburg.de


----------



## hugodiekonig

Mosaic of the Victory of Berlin










Photo by: Werner Kunz via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Schwarzwald, Baden-Württemberg










Photo from: Deutschland.de


----------



## hugodiekonig

Fichtelgebirge




























Photos by: TZ Fichtelgebirge A. Hub - Fichtel mountains


----------



## hugodiekonig

Lüneburg










Photo from: Germany - Travel Destination


----------



## hugodiekonig

Bauhaus - an example of German modern architecture







































in Dessau










Photo seen at: Germany - The Travel Destination


----------



## hugodiekonig

Frauenkirche, Dresden










Photo seen at: Germany - The Travel Destination


----------



## hugodiekonig

Oktoberfest in Munich :drunk::drunk::cheers::cheers1::cheers1::cheers2::cheers2:












Germany - The Travel Destination


----------



## hugodiekonig

Friedrichshafen – located on the northern shore of Lake Constance










Photo from: Tourism Informationen Friedrichshafen via Germany - The Travel Destination


----------



## hugodiekonig

Mount Belchen, Black Forest, Baden-Württemberg










Photo seen at: Germany - The Travel Destination


----------



## hugodiekonig

Ludwigsburg castle, Ludwigsburg, Baden-Württemberg










Photo seen at: Germany - The Travel Destination


----------



## hakz2007

by Rolf Decker


----------



## hugodiekonig

Garmisch-Partenkirchen - Schloss Linderhof










Photo by: Allie_Caulfield


----------



## hugodiekonig

I'm sooooo in love with Dresden  schönen Stadt beautiful city










Photo from: Objective Eye Photography


----------



## hugodiekonig

Bavarian countryside 










Bayerischer Wald - Mein Waldurlaub


----------



## hugodiekonig

Aachen Rathaus 










Photo by Yayapas


----------



## hugodiekonig

Hamburg



















Photo by: Ch.Just Photography


----------



## hugodiekonig

Winter skiing at Bavaria










Photo from: Bayerischer Wald - Mein Waldurlaub


----------



## hugodiekonig

Dockland, Hamburg










Photo by: Ch.Just Photography


----------



## gravesVpelli

*Marktplatz in Rothenburg ob de Tauber:*


----------



## SputnikBooster

*Düsseldorf*


Düsseldorf Old Town and more von Christian S. auf Flickr


Medienhafen Düsseldorf von Jörg Dickmann Photography auf Flickr


Düsseldorf | Königsallee von Chris Wevers auf Flickr


Japan Day in Düsseldorf 2009 von Jörg Dickmann Photography auf Flickr​


----------



## GhostOfDorian

Breisach am Rhein


Münstersilhouette 16-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Hotel Maritim, Baden-Württemberg










Photo seen at: Germany Art and Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

Wasserturm, Mannheim, Baden-Württemberg










Photo seen at: Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

St. Gertrud Kirche, Hamburg










Photo seen at: Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

Johannisbad, Zwickau, Saxony










Photo seen at: Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

Zwickau Weihnachten 2012
Zwickau Christmas 2012










Foto von/Photo from Daniel Klitzsche auf/via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Munich










Photo by: gelio via yandex


----------



## hugodiekonig

Sr. Michael the Archangel Church, Munich










And few meters from the church










Photos by: audreyhome via yandex


----------



## hugodiekonig

Photos from: Berchtesgadener Land Tourismus


----------



## hugodiekonig

Staatskanzlei, Dresden, Sachen (Saxony)










Photo seen at: Germany Art and Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

Schwerin, Mecklenberg-Vorpommern










Photo by: e675xa via yandex


----------



## Kame

Cruise ships and ferries in *Kiel*.









http://www.portofkiel.com/news/item...mschlagsergebnis-von-ueber-63-mio-tonnen.html


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ If I am not mistaken it is in that city where the Emir of Abu Dhabi's yacht is made, which is the largest in the world


----------



## hugodiekonig

Karlsruhe










'Karlsruher Schloss' by Chez Eskay @flickr via orangesmile


----------



## hugodiekonig

Museum Wilhemshöhe , Kassel, Hesse










Photo seen at: Orangesmile


----------



## hugodiekonig

Koblenz, Rhineland Palatinate










Photo seen at: Orangesmile


----------



## hugodiekonig

Konstanz, Baden-Württemberg










'Konstanz' by Daveneukirch @flickr via orangesmile


----------



## hugodiekonig

Landshut, Bavaria










'Landshut' by Bogenfreund @flickr via orangesmile


----------



## hugodiekonig

Leipzig, Saxony










'Leipzig' by Travels Of A Monkey @flickr via orangesmile

Leipzig Opera House










'Leipzig opera house' by Pot Noodle @flickr via orangesmile


----------



## hugodiekonig

Lemgo, Lippe district of North Rhine-Westphalia










Photo by: dziwnowik via panoramio


----------



## hugodiekonig

You might thing this photo of a Japanese garden was placed in a wrong thread

but this is in Leverkusen, North Rhine-Westphalia



















Japanese Garden at Springtime by Klaus Richter via orangesmile


----------



## hugodiekonig

Lübeck, Schleswig-Holstein










'Lubeck' by Pictrues @flickr via orangesmile


----------



## hugodiekonig

Magdeburg, Saxony-Anhalt









Kathedrale und Kirchen Magdeburg by Martin Beitz










Magdeburg Hundertwasser-Haus by febrok korbef

photos seen at: orangesmile


----------



## hugodiekonig

Mainz, Rhineland Palatinate










'Der Marktplatz in Mainz mit Dom' by Anneke_B @flickr via orangesmile


----------



## hugodiekonig

Mannheim, Baden-Württemberg 










'Mannheimer Schloss' by Tjschloss @flickr via orangesmile


----------



## hugodiekonig

Munster, North Rhine-Westphalia










'Munster, Germany' by Yeowatzup @flickr via orangesmile


----------



## hugodiekonig

Munich :heart:










'Munich' by Evocateur @flickr via orangesmile


----------



## hugodiekonig

Nuremberg, Bavaria










'Interrail' by Rubenvike @flickr via orangesmile


----------



## hugodiekonig

Oberhausen, North Rhine-Westphalia










'Oberhausen_Gasometer' by Axel Schwenke @flickr via orangesmile


----------



## hugodiekonig

Offenbach, Hesse










Offenbach - Rathaus ,Bürotürme ,Kirche by Martin M via orangesmile


----------



## Tyrat

hugodiekonig said:


> Museum Fridericianum, Kassel, Hesse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo seen at: Orangesmile


Oh, thats not correct. Your pic shows the castle Wilhemshöhe in Kassel.

This is the Museum Fridericianum Kassel:


----------



## hugodiekonig

Dessau, Saxony-Anhalt










'RUIMTEVOLK Studiereis Leren krimpen in Duitsland' by Ruimtevolk @flickr via orangesmile


----------



## hugodiekonig

Dortmund, North Rhine Westphalia










Dortmund Innenstadt panorama by Andy Loghin via panoramio


----------



## hugodiekonig

Stuttgart Library










Photo by: astra2977 via yandex fotki


----------



## hugodiekonig

Dulpi Casa near Ludwigsburg, Baden-Württemberg










Photo by: YADOYANALEKS via yandex fotki


----------



## hugodiekonig

Christmas market, Hamburg










Photo seen at: Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

Weinkeller (vine cellar), Würzburg










Photo seen at: Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

Fortress Königstein, Saxony










Photo seen at: Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

Hohenzollern Castle, Stuttgart











Photo seen at: stuffpoint


----------



## hugodiekonig

Sony Center, Berlin










Photo by: DenisGyv via yandex fotki


----------



## hugodiekonig

Medienhafen, Düsseldorf:










Photo seen at: Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

BMW Welt, Munich










Photo by: Lodge Gmb H


----------



## hugodiekonig

St. Martin's Kirche (St. Martin's Church), Dresden










Photo by: Reiner Vogeley


----------



## hugodiekonig

Cochem Castle, Rhineland-Palatinate










Photo by: Heinz Peierl‎


----------



## hugodiekonig

Lichtenstein Castle, near Honau, on the Swabian Alb, Baden Wuerttemberg










Photo from: Simple Nature Photography via German Culture


----------



## hugodiekonig

Königsee










Photo by: Bildwerkstatt Feiga


----------



## hugodiekonig

Berchtesgaden - Watzmann 










Photo from: Reinhold Mayer


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Tittmoning*, Upper Bavaria

oldtown

Stiftskirche Tittmoning von novofotoo auf Flickr









Tittmoning von DelbertGrady auf Flickr

the castle

Burg Tittmoning von philfromdublin auf Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Trough the cold Forest | Germany by Simple Nature Photography


----------



## hugodiekonig

Bad Münster am Stein (Rheinland-Pfalz): Kurmittelhaus










Photo seen at: 
Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

Hamburg City Hall










Photo seen at: Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

H-E-I-D-E-L-B-E-R-G :heart::heart::heart:










Photo seen at: Germany Art and Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

Bad Arolsen, Hesse by Bert kaufmann via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Christmas Market 2012 in Erfurt










source


----------



## gravesVpelli

*Am Sande, Luneberg:*


----------



## hugodiekonig

Schloss Favorite bei Rastatt, Baden-Wurttemberg










Photo by: Moni Quayle


----------



## hugodiekonig

Tübingen, Baden-Wurttemberg










Photo by: Goldfoto











Photo by: marco.marsella


----------



## hugodiekonig

Angelbachtal, Baden-Wurttemberg










Photo by: Adem Dogan


----------



## hugodiekonig

Schloss Schwerin, Meclenburg-Vorpommern (i've posted photos of this recently but I can't get over it yet, sorry  It's really awesome!!! )










Photo by: Rainer D


----------



## Kampflamm

Schwerin


----------



## Kampflamm

Lübeck:

Lübeck


----------



## Kampflamm

Schwerin:

Schwerin


----------



## Kampflamm

And Schwerin one more time...

Schwerin


----------



## hugodiekonig

Lübeck, Schleswig-Holstein










photo by: Ricardo Filho









Photo by: Carlo M. Dimhofen


----------



## hugodiekonig

Marienkirche, Halle











Photo by: Bernd Rohrschneider
Source: http://www.istartedsomething.com/bingimages/#20121227-de


----------



## hugodiekonig

Cochem, Rhineland, Palatinate










Photo by: Feitse Boerwinkel


----------



## hugodiekonig

Hannover, Lower Saxony










Photo by: Micha


----------



## hugodiekonig

North-Rhine Westphalia

Brakel, 









Warburg









Photos by: Canon PS SX 120 IS


----------



## hugodiekonig

Is the Stock market television - Bloomberg, named after this place? :dunno:

but it is spelled Blomberg which is in North-Rhine Westphalia









Die Farben der Natur (The colors of nature) by Far lang









Rapsblüte by Far lang


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Funtensee*, Berchtesgadener Land, Upper Bavaria


Funtensee von W.Maxi auf Flickr


----------



## buho

*Castle of Runkel (Limburg-Weilburg, Hessen)*


Castle of Runkel por TIM BRUENING · PHOTOGRAPHY, en Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Schloss Gueströw, Mecklenberg-Vorpommern











Photo gallery on google


----------



## hugodiekonig

Another from Guströw, Mecklenberg-Vorpommern









Photo by: photopapst









Photo by: Martin Beitz









Dom Guströw by: Martin Beitz


----------



## hugodiekonig

Sanssouci-Park, Potsdam, Brandenburg










Photo seen at: Germany Art and Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

Oberhof, Thuringia










Phoo seen at: Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

Sinsheim, Baden-Wurttemberg










Photo by: Adem Dogan


----------



## hugodiekonig

Karshrule Konzerthaus, Baden-Wurttemberg










Photo by: Adem Dogan via panoramio


----------



## hugodiekonig

Regensburg, Bavaria










Photo by: Nenad Obradovic










Photo by: walterschaffer via panoramio


----------



## hugodiekonig

Goslar, Kaiserpfalz, Palas in Goslar










Photo by: Polybert49 via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Hanseatic City Hamm, Hamburg 

original photo was too big so i posted here the smaller resolution










Photo source


----------



## hugodiekonig

Cafe Cube at night, Duisburg, North Rhine-Westphalia










Photo by: Stathis Chionidis

Another from Duisburg










Photo by: Gerd Fritz Friedrich


----------



## hugodiekonig

Schloss Gueströw, Mecklenberg-Vorpommern










if you want the smaller photo just replace t31.0-8 in the the image url with t1.0-9

Photo source


----------



## hugodiekonig

Einödsbach/near Obersdorf











Photo seen at: Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

Schloss Saareck, Mettlach, Saarland










Photo seen at Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

WOW!!! Stralsund, Mecklenberg-Vorpommern (Specifically at West Pomerania area)










Photo by: Jdomb's Travels


----------



## hugodiekonig

Rhine Valley










Photo seen at: Germany - The Travel Destination


----------



## hugodiekonig

Original photo too big

Some trivia from Germany - The Travel Destination



> Did you know that the Roman Limes in Germany is the longest archeological monument in Europe, running the length of 341miles


----------



## hugodiekonig

Hainich National Park











Photo seen at: Germany - The Travel Destination


----------



## hugodiekonig

The Edersee (pictured) is the second largest reservoir in Germany










Photo by: Erlebnisregion Edersee


----------



## hugodiekonig

Grevenburg Castle above Traben, awesome view on Moselle River and surroundings










Photo seen at: Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

Mosel Loop in Traben-Trarbach










Photo seen at: Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## Sergey_A

*Oberammergau*



















pictures by me


----------



## hugodiekonig

Frankfurt, Hesse









Foto: Mohamed El Barkani









Foto: Peter Eberhardt









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...213230.-2207520000.1400948829.&type=3&theater


----------



## hugodiekonig

More 2 photos of Frankfurt









Foto: Daniel Slusarcik









Foto: Eike Peter Scholz


----------



## skyscraper2012

*Unstruttalbrücke ICE Highspeed Rail Link construction near Karsdorf*

It is expected to be put into operation by 2015 allowing the ICE to travel at a speed of up to 300 km per hour between the cities of Erfurt and Leipzig. Germany’s second longest railway bridge measures 2.7 km and is part of the 500 km long ICE railway link that connects Berlin with Nuremberg.









Photo: Deutsche Bahn

*Lufthansa Airbus A380 crossing the Autobahn at Leipzig Airport*


----------



## skyscraper2012

*Cochem Castle*


----------



## hugodiekonig

Osterode, Lower Saxony










Photo seen at: Germany Art and Architecture









Osterode bei Nacht by Jens Steinbeisser via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Weimar, Thuringia

Grand-Ducal Palace








Photo seen at: Germany Art & Architecture










Weimar by Ton Zijlstra via flickr










Weimar 20081018 by safariman via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Dresden

Zwinger








Photo seen at: Germany Art and Architecture










Zwinger Dresden by Michael via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Sumatrakontor, Hamburg









Photo by: tmx2 via flickr


Hamburg Rathaus








Hamburg Rathaus by baden03 via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Wittenberg, Saxony-Anhalt









Wittenberg by DrMartinus via flickr









Photo by: Mitchell Joyce via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Koblenz, Rhineland-Palatinate









Schloss Stolzenfels, Koblenz, Mittelrheintal by Heribeth Pohl via flickr









Koblenz Electoral Palace Panorama by Brian via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Quartier 206, Berlin









Photo seen at: Germany Art and Architecture










L'atrium du quartier 206 (Berlin) by Jean-Pierre Dalbéra via flickr










quartier 206 by artie* via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Nebelhorn, Bavaria









Photo from: Das Höchste









Jörg Salzer









Foto: IgluLodge


----------



## hugodiekonig

Sony Center, Berlin









Sony Center, Berlin - Panorama by Nikos Koutoulas via flickr









Sony Center Berlin by Schrottie via flickr









Sony Center - Berlin, Germany by Clark & Kim Kays via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Klimahaus, Bremerhaven










source


----------



## hugodiekonig

Lorch Village, Hesse along Rhine River










Source


----------



## gravesVpelli

*Altes Museum, Berlin:*


----------



## Todorovic

Berlin,


----------



## askar9992

There is an Island in NordFriesland, Germany. Where is always fog. 

Forgot the Island's name, can't find them. Very beautiful place I must say!


----------



## askar9992

Traditional houses and buildings from Northern Germany.

Sorry for bad quality.




_Lower Saxony_...





















































































































































































































Source



_Platt from Wasserkessel, Ostfriesland, Low Saxony_...



















_Plattdeutsch from Vechta, Lower Saxony. _...









_Rheiderlander platt from, Ostfriesland, Lower Saxony. _...


----------



## skyscraper2012

*Frankfurt am Main*


----------



## hugodiekonig

Hohenschwangau, Schwangau, Ostallgäu district, Bavaria










Photo from: Travelbook (German)


----------



## hugodiekonig

Hamburg










von: @KaPe Schmidt.










von: Hamburg – meine Stadt










von ste#be Fotografie


----------



## hugodiekonig

Moosburg









source









Fronleichnam in Moosburg Nr. 2 by Björn Láczay via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Constance, Bavaria









Lake Constance - Germany by Kecko via flickr









Le port de Lindau sur le lac de Constance, Bavière, Allemagne by Bernard Blanc via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Erfurt









Erfurt, Krämerbrücke by *Light Painting* via flickr









Erfurt - Krämerbrücke by *Light Painting* via flickr










Erfurt - Krämerbrücke *Light Painting* via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Ilmenau, Thuringia










Ilmenau by udo schuklenk via flickr









source: wikimedia commons


----------



## hugodiekonig

Frankfurt Cathedral, Frankfurt, Hesse



> Frankfurt Cathedral was mainly built during the 13th, 14th and 15th century.
> The tower was planned 1409 by Madern Gerthener (95 m tall). Even his original draft is conserved, a very rare example of a medieval architectural design.











from Germany Art and Architecture









Pipe Organ Revisited by orkomedix via flickr









Frankfurt by William Helsen via flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian

hugodiekonig said:


> Constance, Bavaria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lake Constance - Germany by Kecko via flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Le port de Lindau sur le lac de Constance, Bavière, Allemagne by Bernard Blanc via flickr


This picture shows Lindau at Lake Constance. The city of Constance is on the other side of the lake in the state of Baden-Württemberg (not Bavaria).


----------



## hugodiekonig

GhostOfDorian said:


> This picture shows Lindau at Lake Constance. The city of Constance is on the other side of the lake in the state of Baden-Württemberg (not Bavaria).



Thank you my friend! :hug: The lake must be at the border between Bavaria and Baden-Wüttermburg.


----------



## hugodiekonig

Porsche Museum, Stuttgart









50 years of the Porsche 911 - Porsche Museum, Stuttgart by Curimedia | P H O T O G R A P H Y via flickr









Overivew - Porsche Museum, Stuttgart by Curimedia | P H O T O G R A P H Y via flickr









stairway to automobilist's heaven by 
[email protected] via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Seligenstadt, Hesse









Source: http://www.1zoom.net/Cities/wallpaper/335826/z2353.7/









Seligenstadt, Einhard-Basilika by barynz via flickr









Seligenstadt by Infinite Arche via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Fulda, Hesse










Fulda Orangerie from the Schlossgarten by barynz via flickr









Schlossgarten Fulda by Daniel Petzold Photography via flickr









Fulda by Charlie Dave via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ more of Fulda









Fulda on a Sunday by Daniel Petzold Photography via flickr









Fulda cathedral interior by barynz via flickr









Fulda St Blasius interior by barynz via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Saar Loop










Photo from: Places to See Before You Die


----------



## askar9992

askar9992 said:


> _Schleswig-Holstein
> _


























































http://s1241.photobucket.com/user/askar9992/library/


----------



## hugodiekonig

Hopefully it will be Germany's 39th UNESCO World Heritage Site!!!!


Corvey Abbey / Abteikirche Corvey
©Kulturkreis Höxter-Corvey gGmbH / Peter Knaup



> The former Benedictine abbey of Corvey is considered to be one of the most important monastic establishments in medieval Germany. This month, we'll find out if it'll become Germany's 39th UNESCO's World Heritage site. Fingers crossed!


Visit Germany


----------



## hugodiekonig

German Museum of Masterpieces of Science and Technology, Munich










Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deutsches_Museum


----------



## hugodiekonig

> #Lübeck’s charm dates back to 819. It’s no wonder that this #WelterbeGermany city is on the UNESCO world heritage list. It’s worth a visit! http://buzz.mw/b0w7t_n












from: Germany - The Travel Destination


----------



## hugodiekonig

Schloß Karlsruhe (Karlsruhe Castle)









Schloß Karlsruhe by Andreas via flickr









Schloß Karlsruhe by Andreas via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Old Opera (Alte Oper) at night, Frankfurt am Main










quelle









Old Opera (Alte Oper) von Frank Friedrichs auf flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Wieskirche - Church in the Meadow (a UNESCO World Heritage Site)

located at: Municipality of Steingaden in the Weilheim-Schongau district, Bavaria









Wieskirche von sanfamedia.com auf flickr


:angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel:









Wieskirche von sanfamedia.com auf flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Black Forest, Baden-Württemberg









Black Forest Trail Vista (1) von Nicholas A. Tonelli auf flickr









Black Forest von Stefan Kellner auf flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Schwangau, Bavaria










quelle


----------



## hugodiekonig

Theaterplatz, Dresden










quelle









Theaterplatz, Dresden von paula soler-moya auf flickr

Scroll >>>









Dresden Theaterplatz von David auf flickr


----------



## askar9992

Houses from Lower Saxony










































http://s1241.photobucket.com/user/askar9992/library/?sort=3&page=1


----------



## hugodiekonig

Düsseldorf









Foto von: Bernd Hosctock auf Germany Art and Architecture









Ständehaus, Düsseldorf von Frank Friedrichs aufd flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

askar9992 said:


> Lone hous from Lower Saxony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1241.photobucket.com/user/askar9992/library/?sort=3&page=1


Stunning old houses!!! :rock::righton: Wow!!!! :cheers:


----------



## hugodiekonig

Bautzen, Saxony 









Bautzen (Budyšin), die Hammermühle am Spreeknie von Heribert Pohl --- Thanks for half a million clicks! auf flickr









View of Bautzen from Friedensbrücke von Harald Selke auf flickr


----------



## askar9992

Haselau-Hohenhorst, Schleswig-Holstein






























http://s1241.photobucket.com/user/askar9992/library/?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Cager

*Horse Gate Magdeburg*










Source


----------



## askar9992

_*Shleswig-Holstein*_





_The tree in Rapeseed field
_












_Rain clouds over the rape field
_












_Spring on the manor complex Panker_













_The charming house in the springtime_












https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629959423339/


----------



## hugodiekonig

Weltenburg Abbey, Lower Bavaria










Photo from: DW - Hin und weg


----------



## hugodiekonig

Rüdesheim, referring to that in Hesse




























Photos from: DW - Hin und weg


----------



## hugodiekonig

Ludwigsburg Palace, Stuttgart









Ludwigsburg Palace by Daniel Petzold Photography via flickr









Ludwigsburg Palace - Garden by Daniel Petzold Photography via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Bremen









Photo from: DW - Hin und weg

Moin! Morgen! Morning! :wave:








Bremen 2012 by Jonas Ginter via flickr


----------



## askar9992

_*Thatched **cottages **from **Brodersby*, Schleswig-Holstein_































http://s1241.photobucket.com/user/askar9992/library/


----------



## hugodiekonig

Lust auf Sommer in Berlin? 






























Photos from: Berlin - the place to be


----------



## askar9992

_Flower garden, Sieseby (Schleswig-Holstein)
_














_Reetdachhauses, Sieseby (Schleswig-Holstein)
_





















http://s1241.photobucket.com/user/askar9992/library/


----------



## askar9992

_Somewhere in Germany... lol_ :tongue2:








































http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sachsen_(Volk)


----------



## hugodiekonig

Hannover's Herrenhäuser Garden



















Photo from: DW - Hin und weg


----------



## Nando_ros

*Moyland Castle, North Rhine-Westphalia *


Schloss Moyland nach Sonnenuntergang por nigel_xf, en Flickr


Schloss Moyland im Licht der Scheinwerfer por nigel_xf, en Flickr


----------



## askar9992

_*Beautiful buildings from Keitum, Sylt Island* (Schleswig-Holstein)_







































http://s1241.photobucket.com/user/askar9992/library/?sort=3&page=1


----------



## hugodiekonig

Moselsteig










Photo from: DW - Hin und weg









2014-04-19 Moselsteig (10) by Norbert Gatzke via flickr









2014-04-19 Moselsteig (12) by Norbert Gatzke via flickr


----------



## askar9992

_Recent disaster in North-Rhine Westphalia..._






























http://ru.euronews.com/2014/06/10/five-people-have-been-killed-in-violent-storms-that-swept-across-northern-/


----------



## gravesVpelli

*Dinkelsbuhl:*


----------



## hugodiekonig

Berlin Central Station









Berlin Hbf 07 by *Light Painting* via flickr









Berlin Central Station by Victor Wong via flickr










Berlin Central Station by Victor Wong via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Marktkirche, Hannover, Lower Saxony










Kramerstrasse by Juan R. Lascorz via flickr









Hannover Market and Church by 
Lawrence OP via flickr









PICT3006 by Gerd Evermann via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Dresden









IMG_3217 by FunkBrothers via flickr


Dresden City Hall








IMG_3230 by FunkBrothers via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Duisburg, North Rhine-Westphalia









Landschaftspark Duisburg-Nord 11/11 by Thomas Wensing via flickr









Duisburg Innehafen in der Nacht by Uwe via flickr









Duisburg, GER 2012 by Guy Gorek via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Chilehaus, Hamburg









Chilehaus - Hamburg by Mariano Mantel via flickr









Chilehaus - Hamburg by Mariano Mantel via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Schloss Johannesburg, Aschaffenburg, Bavaria










Aschaffenburg - Schloss Johannisburg by Carsten Frenzl via flickr









Aschaffenburg, Schloss Johannisburg by barnyz via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Aschaffenburg, Bavaria









Aschaffenburg bei Nacht - Lichtermeer by Carsten Frenzl via flickr









Aschaffenburg Stiftskirche basilika by barynz via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Darmstadt, Hesse









Mathildenhöhe Darmstadt by Joachim S. Müller via flickr









Darmstadt Luisenplatz by barynz via flickr

(it is like a Russian city at first glance)


----------



## hugodiekonig

Staatstheater Darmstadt, Darmstadt, Hesse









Staatstheater Darmstadt by Daniel via flickr









state theatre, Darmstadt by Daniel Petzold Photography via flickr


----------



## askar9992

_Keitum, Sylt Island (Schleswig-Holstein)..._





















_Ferrari FF _





















_Rolls Royce Ghost_











http://flickrhivemind.net/Tags/sylt/Timeline


----------



## hugodiekonig

> This spectacular image is of the Wadden Sea, an intertidal zone along the North Sea. Since 2009, it’s a recognized UNESCO World Heritage Site. Learn more below. #WelterbeGermany http://buzz.mw/b0k9x












Photo from: Jochen Knobloch via Germany - The Travel Destination


----------



## askar9992

askar9992 said:


> _Keitum, Sylt Island (Schleswig-Holstein)..._









































http://flickrhivemind.net/Tags/sylt/Timeline


----------



## gravesVpelli

*Meissen - Old Town Square:*


----------



## askar9992

_*Sylt Island*,_ _(Schleswig-Holstein)..._








































http://flickrhivemind.net/Tags/sylt/Timeline


----------



## hugodiekonig

> This is Rabenstein Castle near Bayreuth in Franconian Switzerland. Its oldest part right at the edge of the rocky crag dates from the last quarter of the 12th century.











photo larger version: https://z-n.ak.fbcdn.net/z-1-sconte...9_10152191472737083_8445509428146515800_o.jpg

Photo: Burg rabenstein event









RabensteinOkt10_0007 by Katja Wagner via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Augsburg



> Did you know that Augsburg is the only German city with its own legal holiday? It's called the Augsburg Peace Festival.












Photo from: Freidrich Stettmeyer









Augsburg cityscape by barynz via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Augsburg Rathaus









Rathausplatz Augsburg by Peter Blumer via flickr









Goldener Saal by Simon Schwager via flickr









Augsburg Rathaus interior by barynz via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Lübeck, Schleswig-Holstein











via Visit Germany


----------



## hugodiekonig

Freiburg, Baden-Württemberg



> Next time you're in Freiburg and you fancy a coffee in the sun, the Augustinerplatz is the place to go:












Photo seen at: Visit Germany









Freiburg City 16-17.06.11 075 by Alex Jilitsky via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Schloss Neuschwanstein, bavaria (Bayern)



> Schloss Neuschwanstein ist eine der meistbesuchten Attraktionen Deutschlands.












Foto von/Photo from: DW - Hin und weg

and the view from the castle









Schloss Neuschwanstein 022 by delawega via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

The longest wooden bridge of Europe - Tatzwurm near Eassing, Bavaria



> Europe's longest wooden bridge, the 193 Meter (633 feet) wavelike "Tatzlwurm", crossing the Main-Donau-Kanal to the Market town of ESSING through its Markttor, Market Gate.
> 
> It was officially recognized in 976 but originally settled by Neanderthals 40.000 to 60.000 years ago, and they lived among the stalagmites and stalactites of the town's Tropfsteinhoehle Schulerloch. Caves that not surprisingly are a tourist 'hot spot'.
> 
> Essing is surrounded by limestone cliffs, rivers and impressive flora and fauna, its population of less 1000 live mainly in historic half-timbered houses, and the oldest castle complex in Bavaria, Burg Randeck, overlooks the town. This castle, now more Burgruine Randeck, was built during the 11th and 12th century although one had already been on the site since the 10th century.
> 
> Nestled in the Altmuehl Valley, Lower Bavaria, visiting Essing is almost like a journey back in time.


from: German Culture










the longest wooden bridge of europe by fRandi-Shooters via flickr










2010-09-02 09-05 Franken, Oberpfalz 104 Essing, Altmühltal by Allie_Caulfield via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

More of Essing









Radfahrer über die Essinger Brücke by naturpark altmuehltal via flickr









photo by: www.sqfp.info via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Lam, Bavaria

Scroll >>>








Lam Panorama by matthiashn via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Munich Airport










Photo source









Munich Airport by yisris via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Füssen Heritage Museum, Bavaria









Museum der Stadt Füssen by hjw223 via flickr









Museum der Stadt Füssen by hjw223 via flickr









Museum der Stadt Füssen by hjw223 via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

House of Cultures, Berlin










Berlin, Germany, Kongresshalle, Haus der Kulturen der Welt, House of the Cultures of the World, 1960s by photolibrarian via flickr


From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Kongresshalle, Berlin
> Kongresshalle, site of the Haus der Kulturen der Welt
> 
> The Haus der Kulturen der Welt ("House of the Cultures of the World") in Berlin is Germany's national centre for the presentation and discussion of international contemporary arts, with a special focus on non-European cultures and societies. It presents art exhibitions, theater and dance performances, concerts, author readings, films and academic conferences on Visual Art and culture. It is one of the few institutions which, due to their national and international standing and the quality of their work, receive funding from the federal government as so-called "lighthouses of culture."
> 
> The building is located in the Tiergarten park and a direct neighbour of the Carillon and the new German Chancellery. It was formerly known as the Kongresshalle conference hall, a gift from the United States, designed in 1957 by the American architect Hugh Stubbins as a part of the Interbau exhibition. John F. Kennedy spoke here during his June 1963 visit to West Berlin. On May 21, 1980 the roof collapsed killing one and injuring numerous people. The hall was rebuilt in its original style and reopened in 1987 in time for the 750 year anniversary of the founding of Berlin. To Berliners it is also known as the Schwangere Auster ("pregnant oyster").
> 
> Outside the entrance, Henry Moore's heaviest bronze sculpture, Large Divided Oval: Butterfly (1985-86), stands in the middle of a circular basin. Weighing nearly nine tons, it was his final major work, completed just before he died. One of three public Moore sculptures in Berlin (the others being Three Way Piece No.2: The Archer (1964-65) at the Neue Nationalgalerie and Reclining Figure (1956) at the Akademie der Künste), Butterfly was initially a loan to (then West) Berlin in 1986, but the city council wanted the sculpture permanently, and asked Moore if he would donate it. The letter arrived just before his death and went unanswered. In 1988 it was sold by the Henry Moore Foundation to Berlin for 4.5 million Deutsche Mark (around $2.58 million at the exchange rate of the day), then a huge sum for a public sculpture. The sculpture was eventually badly damaged by a combination of environmental pollution and vandalism, and restored in 2010.


Actual photos:










seen at Germany Art and Architecture









House of the Cultures of the World by Burkhard Schmidt via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Weltzeituhr, Berlin










Berlin City by lens-flare.de via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Pergamon Museum, Berlin









Photo source









Ishtar Gate @ Pergamon Museum - Berlin, Germany by Clark & Kim Kays via flickr









Pergamon Museum, Berlin by Victor Wong via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Munich National Theatre, Munich









Munich National Theatre by Matt Thorpe via flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL

hugodiekonig said:


>


Excellent design!


----------



## askar9992

_Some photos from Lower Saxony... _



_Niederohe..._ 





















_Marklohe_ 












_Kids_











...


----------



## christos-greece

@gravesVpelli:
*When posting photos, you should - must also post their credits, sources; or if those are your photos just post "my photos".
Uncredited photos will be deleted*


----------



## hugodiekonig

Bamberg










Photo from: Reinhard Feldrapp via Germany - The Travel Destination


----------



## hugodiekonig

*GO GERMANY!!!!
GO DEUTSCHLAND!!!!* :rock::rock::righton::righton:

*DEUTSCHLAND*
*DEUTSCHLAND*
*DEUTSCHLAND*


















Olympiastadion Berlin by Michael via flickr










Olympiastadion Berlin by Michael via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Partnach Gorge near Garmisch-Partenkirchen, Bavaria









larger image: https://z-n.ak.fbcdn.net/sphotos-e....7_10152195941522083_5137608291245669679_o.jpg

Photo by Mark Wohlrab via Visit Germany


----------



## hugodiekonig

Schloss Sanssouci, Potsdam




















Photos from DW - Hin und Weg


----------



## hugodiekonig

Heligoland, Schleswig-Holstein











from: DW Hin und Weg









Helgoland Aerial by Lau Svensson via flickr









Birds by Lau Svensson via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Fritz Walter Stadion, Betzenberg, Rhineland Palatinate









Betzenberg - Fritz Walter Stadion by TOM KLAUSZ via flickr


----------



## Saxonia

Läuft in Köpenick...










http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/dirty...es-for-world-cup-viewing-party-050445563.html


----------



## askar9992

_Worpswede, Lower Saxony_







































*...*


----------



## askar9992

askar9992 said:


> _Worpswede, Lower Saxony_
> 
> 
> *...*


----------



## hugodiekonig

Saxonia said:


> Läuft in Köpenick...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/dirty...es-for-world-cup-viewing-party-050445563.html


Deutschland beseigt Portugal 4-0 :dance::dance:
:applause:


----------



## Nando_ros

*Wittenberg Market Square, Saxony-Anhalt *


Wittenberg Marktplatz por Aviller71, en Flickr


Wittenberg por Aviller71, en Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Meanwhile in Berlin










From: DW English


----------



## askar9992

_Kiekeberg Museum, Lower Saxony_


----------



## gravesVpelli

*Landsberg:*


----------



## hugodiekonig

Aschau im Chiemgau, Rosenheim, Bavaria










photo from: travelpeter-fotolia via Dein Bayern


----------



## hugodiekonig

Berge der guten Hoffnung, Bavaria
Elevation: 2,392 m 









Photo from: Dein Bayern


----------



## hugodiekonig

My favorite German garden 

Herrenhäuser Garten, Hannover, Lower Saxony










Photo source via Germany Art and Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

Treptower Park, Berlin










Photo source via Germany Art and Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

Schlossplatz, Stuttgart










Photo seen at: Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

Berchtesgaden, at German Bavarian Alps









larget photo: https://z-n.ak.fbcdn.net/sphotos-c....381_658483990898032_2591708782139111553_o.jpg

Photo source via Germany Art and Architecture


----------



## gravesVpelli

Inner Courtyard of Hamburg Rathäus:










(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## Sergey_A

*Kehlsteinhaus, Berchtesgaden*



























Sergey A


----------



## hugodiekonig

Frankfurt am Main, Hesse









Photo seen at: Germany Art & Architecture


photo 2 months old








Frankfurter Skyline by Kiefer via flickr









Frankfurt am Main at night - gold in the streets by t.klick via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Frankfurter Goethe-Universität









Frankfurter Goethe-Universität by CAMPUS OF EXCELLENCE via flickr










Johann-Wolfgang-Goethe Universität by stupid_bloody_tuesday_no9 via flickr









Campus Westend by Nils Bremer via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Corvey: Westwerk 

©Kulturkreis Höxter-Corvey gGmbH / Peter Knaup auf DW - Hin und weg


----------



## hugodiekonig

Old Castle, Stuttgart, Baden - Württemberg









Old Castle by Faraz Memon via flickr









2013-06-29_IMG_2197_8_9_Starkes Blech by Dieter Weinel via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Gross Sankt Martin, Cologne









Photo source

inside








Photo source


----------



## hugodiekonig

Schloss Nymphenburg, Munich









Schloss Nymphenburg by Jiuguang Wang via flickr









Look Up - Schloss Nymphenburg 1 by The Q Speaks via flickr









Look Up - Schloss Nymphenburg 2 by The Q Speaks via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Schiltach, Baden-Württemberg









Casas entramadas de Schiltach by Guillén Pérez via flickr









Schiltach by Guillén Pérez via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Römer, Frankfurt am main, Hesse

3- month old photo
3- Monaten alt foto









Frankfurt am Main, Römerberg - Marktplatz am Römer by Heribert Pohl via flickr









Frankfurt, Römer by Stefan Funke via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Oberammergau Church, Bavaria









Oberammergau, St Peter and St Paul interior by barnyz via flickr









Pfarrkirche Oberammergau by Udo Schröter via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Freiburg Cathedral, Freiburg, Baden-Württemberg









Freiburg Muenster HDR by xsnowdog via flickr









xti_8922 by Holly Hayes via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Kronberg, Hesse









Kronberg im Taunus by barynz via flickr


----------



## General_FrKr

The biggest transportable bouncy castle in the world
Weight: 4.000 kg 
Area: 800 sqm


----------



## hugodiekonig

Hamburg




























Photo by: Simone Jahnke Fotografie


----------



## erbse

hugodiekonig said:


> Garbsen, Lower Saxony


:lol: Geil.


----------



## hugodiekonig

> What German town is host to a wealth of contemporary art every give years?


_ _ S _ _ L



















Photo from: DW - Hin und weg


----------



## hugodiekonig

Aachen Cathedral










Photo from: DW - Hin und weg


----------



## buho

*Lilienstein, Sächsische Schweiz*


Panorama view: Lilienstein por turingd82, en Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

hugodiekonig said:


> _ _ S _ _ L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo from: DW - Hin und weg


The answer is Kassel ! :cheers:

_______________________________________________________________

Wolfsburg - the 5th largest city in Lower Saxony










Deutschland Impressionen - Reiseland Deutschland


----------



## gravesVpelli

*Dresden:*









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## Nando_ros

*Berlin*


Potsdamer Platz por RICOW.de, en Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

(Jun 11)


> Sommer in der Stadt! Was macht ihr an heißen Tagen während Eures Deutschlandurlaubs am liebsten? www.germany.travel/de/staedte-kultur/staedte/staedte.html


Foto © DZT/Kiedrowski, Rainer auf Reiseland Deutschland


----------



## skymantle

Glyptothek Munich









my pic


----------



## hugodiekonig

Rügen, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern









Königsstuhl by leo.laempel via flickr









Chalk cliffs on the Baltic Sea island of Rügen. by Frank M. Rafik via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Braunschweig, Lower Saxony









Photo seen at: Reiseland Deutschland









Karneval 2008 in Braunschweig by Roadrunner38124 via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

More photos of Braunschweig, Lower Saxony

This is a 3-month old photo








Braunschweig by ceiling via flickr









Braunschweig am 19.09.2012 (Panorama vom Neubau-Schloss in Braunschweig.) by pilot_micha via flickr









Braunschweig by Christian Spannagel via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Regensburg, Bavaria









Regensburg by chrmoe via flickr









Regensburg by Alessandro Caproni via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Rostock, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern









Hansestadt Rostock, Neuer Markt, IMG_0809_b-1 by wolfro54 via flickr









Hansestadt Rostock, Stadthafen, Hanse Sail, IMG_2685_ b-3, by wolfro54 via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Müritz National Park, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern









Müritz National Park 1-0003-6 by Torino071 via flickr









Müritz National Park-2220 by torino071 via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Hainich National Park, Thuringia









IMG_5880 by fswork via flickr










from: www.germanytravel


----------



## hugodiekonig

Related to post 13789 Müritz National Park









Müritz National Park, Serrahn beech forest (UNESCO World Natural Heritage) on the shore of Lake Schweingarten by


----------



## hugodiekonig

Augustusburg Palace, Saxony



> Augustusburg Palace
> ©Schlösser Augustusburg und Falkenlust in Brühl














> Augustusburg Palace
> ©Schlösser Augustusburg und Falkenlust in Brühl












from: www.germany.travel


----------



## hugodiekonig

Since the images are big, i'll just limit them to 2 per post

showing the stunning Augustusburg Palace from www.germany.travel



> Augustusburg Palace
> ©DZT/Verwaltung Schloss Brühl, Mark Wohlrab














> Augustusburg Palace, audience chamber
> ©Schlösser Augustusburg und Falkenlust in Brühl


----------



## hugodiekonig

last load of Augustusburg palace photos for now (till the next days to come)











> Augustusburg Palace, dining and music hall
> ©Schlösser Augustusburg und Falkenlust in Brühl













> Augustusburg Palace, grand staircase by Balthasar Neumann
> ©Schlösser Augustusburg und Falkenlust in Brühl


photos from: www.germany.travel


----------



## hugodiekonig

Prehistoric Pile Dwellings around the Alps (Germany)



> Museum and Prehistoric Pile Village, Unteruhldingen
> ©Tourismus-Marketing GmbH Baden-Württemberg












Photo from: www.germany.travel


----------



## hugodiekonig

Speyer Cathedral, Rhineland - Palatinate



> Speyer Cathedral ©Tourist-Information Speyer














> Central nave of the cathedral
> ©Tourist-Information Speyer












photos from: www.germany.travel


----------



## skymantle

Great pics hugodiekonig BUT...when you eat grapes, you savour one bulb at a time...you can get a handful and shove many in your mouth, you will be full, but you don't appreciate them as much...same goes with pictures.


----------



## askar9992

_Wilsede, Lower Saxony...
_


----------



## askar9992

askar9992 said:


> _Wilsede, Lower Saxony...
> _


----------



## gravesVpelli

*Memmingen Marktplatz:*









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## gravesVpelli

*The Steuerhaus of 1495 at Memmingen:*








(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## hugodiekonig

Margravial Opera House, Bayreuth, Bavaria

Photo from ©Bayreuth Marketing & Tourismus GmbH via www.germany.travel


----------



## hugodiekonig

Kurhaus, Wiesbaden, Hesse

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wiesbaden


----------



## hugodiekonig

Latest:


Congratulations Germany on your 39th UNESCO Heritage Site!!!

Corvey Abbey

:dance::dance: 🇩🇪🇩🇪🇩🇪🇩🇪🇩🇪🇩🇪🇩🇪🇩🇪




hugodiekonig said:


> Hopefully it will be Germany's 39th UNESCO World Heritage Site!!!!
> 
> 
> Corvey Abbey / Abteikirche Corvey
> ©Kulturkreis Höxter-Corvey gGmbH / Peter Knaup
> 
> 
> 
> Visit Germany


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^



> Corvey in central Germany has been awarded UNESCO World Heritage status, thanks to its Carolingian westwork and the Corvey civitas. DW celebrates the new title with a tour through the castle and former Benedictine abbey. Full gallery: http://dw.de/p/1CNVr (jlw) (4 photos)


from: DW (English)


----------



## hugodiekonig

24 Stunden Rennen Nürburgring, Otto-Flimm-Straße, Nürburg




























from/von: 24 Stunden Rennen Nürburgring


----------



## hugodiekonig

Landpartie Schloss Bückeburg © Schloss Bückeburg










Foto von: Mein Niedersachsen


----------



## erbse

*Berlin.*









Der Himmel über Berlin por AsAbel14, en Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Kölner Dom, Köln
Cologne Cathedral, Cologne



> Cologne Cathedral (Kölner Dom) (Latin: Ecclesia Cathedralis Sanctorum Petri et Mariae, officially Hohe Domkirche St. Petrus, English: High Cathedral of St. Peter) is a Roman Catholic church in Cologne, Germany. It is the seat of the Archbishop of Cologne and the administration of the Archdiocese of Cologne. It is a renowned monument of German Catholicism and Gothic architecture and is a World Heritage Site. It is Germany's most visited landmark, attracting an average of 20,000 people a day.
> 
> Construction of Cologne Cathedral commenced in 1248 and was halted in 1473, leaving it unfinished. Work restarted in the 19th century and was completed, to the original plan, in 1880. It is 144.5 metres (474 ft) long, 86.5 m (284 ft) wide and its towers are approximately 157 m (515 ft) tall. The cathedral is the largest Gothic church in Northern Europe and has the second-tallest spires (after Ulm Minster. See info-box below.) Its two huge spires give it the largest façade of any church in the world. The choir has the largest height to width ratio, 3.6:1, of any medieval church.
> 
> Cologne's medieval builders had planned a grand structure to house the reliquary of the Three Kings and fit its role as a place of worship for the Holy Roman Emperor. Despite having been left incomplete during the medieval period, Cologne Cathedral eventually became unified as "a masterpiece of exceptional intrinsic value" and "a powerful testimony to the strength and persistence of Christian belief in medieval and modern Europe"











Cologne Cathedral ©Köln Tourismus GmbH









Cologne Cathedral ©Köln Tourismus GmbH

via www.germany.travel


----------



## hugodiekonig

Berlin Modernism Housing Estates

Neukölln - Britz Horseshoe Estate ©Landesdenkmalamt Berlin, Wolfgang Bittner via www.germany.travel


----------



## hugodiekonig

Nuremberg Castle

Jugendherbergen in Deutschland hostel in Nuremberg.









Visit Germany









Kaiserburg Fortrress, 12th cent. and later, Nuremberg (30) by Richard Mortel via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

World Cup 2014 Fever in Berlin epper: 





































DW - Hin und weg


----------



## hugodiekonig

Aachen





















(June 19)


> 100.000 Pilger in Aachen erwartet
> 
> Ab Freitag werden die Tuchreliquien wieder Christen aus aller Welt anziehen. Die Heiligtumsfahrt ins Bistum Aachen wird seit dem Jahr 1349 alle sieben Jahre begangen.
> 
> 
> 100,000 Pilgrims Expected
> 
> Starting Friday, the relics cloth will pick up again Christians from around the world. The Pilgrimage to the Diocese of Aachen is celebrated every 7 years since 1349.


www.dw.de  and DW Hin und Weg


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ inside of Aachen Cathedral









Aachen Cathedral, altar ©DZT









Aachen Cathedral, interior view of dome ©Aachen Tourist Service e.V.

via www.germany.travel


----------



## hugodiekonig

Aachen and its historic Cathedral

Source 










that's all for now. Ich werde zurückkommen. Bis später! :wave:


----------



## gravesVpelli

*Ravensburg Räthaus:*









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## hugodiekonig

Opera State House, Hannover









Opera House Hanover by Carsten Senkfeil via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Oberbaum bridge, Berlin









Oberbaumbrücke | Oberbaum bridge by visitBerlin via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

let's go shopping in Berlin!!

Galeries Lafayette, Friedrichstraße








Galeries Lafayette, Friedrichstraße (2) by visitBerlin via flickr via flickr


Max & Co., Friedrichstraße








Max & Co., Friedrichstraße by visitBerlin via flickr 









Quartier 206, Friedrichstrasse (1) by visitBerlin via flickr


----------



## askar9992

_Hafen Münster...
_







































http://muenster.ms/galerie/


----------



## askar9992

_Umland, Münsterland..._






































http://muenster.ms/portfolio/umland/


----------



## askar9992

askar9992 said:


> _Umland, Münsterland..._









































http://muenster.ms/portfolio/umland/


----------



## hugodiekonig

Wow Germany Art and Architecture also shares this photo from Skyscrapercity (this link)

Please scroll >>>

Hannover Central Station


----------



## hugodiekonig

Stuttgart, Baden-Württemberg









Photo source









Photo source


----------



## hugodiekonig

Stuttgart Planetarium









The Luna-looking Carl-Zeiss-Planetarium designed by Wilfried Beck-Erlang and opened in 1977. by Ben Garrett via flickr









Lange Nacht der Museen in Stuttgart by Andy_BB via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Lehde, Lübbenau, Brandenburg









Eschenfließ by Albrecht H. via panoramio









im Spreewald by h97 via panoramio


----------



## hugodiekonig

Friedrichswerdersche Kirche, Berlin









Photo by beschty 2010 via Germany Art and Architecture










Photo seen at: Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

Lahnstein, Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany









Schloss Martinsburg (Burg Lahnstein), Lahnstein, Mittelrheintal by Heribert Pohl --- Thanks for half a million clicks! via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Munich









München, Haidhausen, Maximilianeum by Heribert Pohl --- Thanks for half a million clicks! via flickr









München, Max-Joseph Platz, Palais Toerring-Jettenbach by Heribert Pohl --- Thanks for half a million clicks! via flickr









München, Kirche Skt Kajetan, (Theatiner Kirche) und Hofgarten Pavillon im Licht eines Winterspätnachmittages by Heribert Pohl --- Thanks for half a million clicks! via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Streiflach, Bavaria

January 1, 2014











Allee im Nebel -- Alley in the fog by Heribert Pohl --- Thanks for half a million clicks! via flickr


----------



## askar9992

_Münster_

















































http://muenster.ms/galerie/


----------



## hugodiekonig

Cochem, Rhineland-Palatinate









Reichsburg Cochem an der Mosel, ehemaliges Burgmannhaus by Heribert Pohl --- Thanks for half a million clicks! via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Gute nacht Deutschland!! my last photo post for now

Bis bald! :wave:

Dresden-Altstadt, Dresden, Saxony









Dresden Semperoper im weihnachtlichem Schmuck by Heribert Pohl --- Thanks for half a million clicks! via flickr


----------



## Letniczka

Fresh bird's views from Hamburg. 
Because the pics are too large (3543x2364) here some links, and this one as appetizer:









http://www.prizeotel.com/prizetimes/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/may-Prizeotel-Hamburg-04.jpg
http://www.prizeotel.com/prizetimes/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/may-Prizeotel-Hamburg-03.jpg
http://www.prizeotel.com/prizetimes/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/may-Prizeotel-Hamburg-09.jpg
http://www.prizeotel.com/prizetimes/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/may-Prizeotel-Hamburg-07.jpg
http://www.prizeotel.com/prizetimes/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/may-Prizeotel-Hamburg-10.jpg
http://www.prizeotel.com/prizetimes/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/may-Prizeotel-Hamburg-13.jpg

Images from:
http://www.prizeotel.com/prizetimes/hotelgeschichten/hamburg-von-oben/


----------



## askar9992

askar9992 said:


> _Münster_


----------



## Nando_ros

*St. Sebastian Church, Ramsau bei Berchtesgaden, Bavaria*


St. Sebastian Ramsau por der_wigger, en Flickr


----------



## askar9992

askar9992 said:


> _Münster_


----------



## hugodiekonig

Lust auf Summer in Berlin?
Ready for Summer in Berlin?










Photo from: Scholvein via Berlin - the place to be


----------



## hugodiekonig

Berlin










Photo from: http://www.theloftberlin.com/


----------



## hugodiekonig

Marienkirche in Lübeck, Schleswig-Holstein









Marienkirche in Lübeck by Mundus Gregorius via flickr









Marienkirche Lübeck by Eric Wüstenhagen via flickr


----------



## askar9992

askar9992 said:


> _Münster_



















































_girls...
_


----------



## Sergey_A

*Anger (Berchtesgadener Land)*



























photos by me


----------



## hugodiekonig

> The baroque "Käppele" pilgrimage church by famous 18th century architect Balthasar Neumann, who also created the UNESCO heritage Würzburger Residenz.












Germany Art and Architcture


----------



## hugodiekonig

> Looking out across the river in the old town of Bamberg, where they decorate their bridges with flowerpots. There's lots to see and it could take hours to walk over the seven hills the city is built on and explore it all. Thankfully Bamberg is also famous for its delicious beers! :cheers1:














> The old town hall of Bamberg, a beautiful little city built on seven hills and across two main rivers.
> 
> It's often referred to as a 'second Rome' because of its importance in the Holy Roman Empire. It's also one of the few European cities that has escaped completely unscathed from any war.












38 German UNESCO World Heritage sites in 30 days - Will he make it?


----------



## hugodiekonig

Germany the birthplace of Automobile!

Photos are at Mercedes-Benz Museum, Stuttgart 









Mercedes-Benz Museum, Stuttgart © Daimler AG



















Visit Germany


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ continuing, here are photos of Porsche Museum, Stuttgart




























Visit Germany


----------



## hugodiekonig

Cologne









some trees by Florian Seiffert (F*) via flickr









Schrebergartenkolonie Kletterrose by Florian Seiffert (F*) via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Autostadt Wölfsburg

Hesslingen, Wolfsburg, Lower Saxony









Autostadt Wolfsburg by Stefan Imhoff via flickr









Autostadt Wolfsburg by Georg Sander via flickr









Autostadt Wolfsburg by d II b via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Pre-historic dwellings along the Alps, Bavaria, Germany




















Visit Germany at album Time Travel Turtle's UNESCO Challenge - 38 German UNESCO World Heritage sites in 30 days - Will he make it?


----------



## hugodiekonig

Garden Kingdom, Dessau-Wörlitz

One of the 39 (before it was 38 but very recently Corvey was added) UNESCO World Heritage Sites of Germany



















Garden Kingdom of Dessau-Wörlitz ©Kulturstiftung Dessau Wörlitz via www.germany.travel


----------



## FAAN

*Mannheim*


Mannheim Mühlauhafen Panorama II by seelenpfluecker, no Flickr


Mannheim Wasserturm by seelenpfluecker, on Flickr


Mannheim Wasserturm by seelenpfluecker, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Heidelberg










Photo from: dw.de


----------



## hugodiekonig

Ein Traum von einem Schloss
A Dream of a Castle












> Deutsch: Schloss Neuschwanstein ist eine der meistbesuchten Attraktionen Deutschlands, 10.000 Besucher kommen täglich. Jetzt zählt es zum Kreis der nationalen Welterbe-Kandidaten.
> 
> English: Neuschwanstein Castle is one of the most visited attractions in Germany with 10,000 daily visitors. Now it belongs to the circle of the candidates for the World Heritage (UNESCO).


Ein Traum von einem Schloss - dw.de


----------



## Vakai

*Lübeck*


The beautiful city of Lübeck by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai

*Römerberg, Frankfurt*


Römerberg at night by Oliver Stör, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai

*Frankfurt*


Frankfurt am Main - City Skyline At Dusk by R!chard, on Flickr


Frankfurt by Johannes Valkama, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Fields near Munich








IMG_2263 German Fields by Mike via flickr


Idstein, Hesse








fields by Lutz Koch via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Lorsch Abbey, Germany


Carolingian gatehouse at Lorsch Abbey










Photo seen at www.germany.travel


----------



## hugodiekonig

Bauhaus Buildings, Dessau, Germany



> Between 1919 and 1933, the Bauhaus School, based first in Weimar and then in Dessau, revolutionized architectural and aesthetic concepts and practices. The buildings put up and decorated by the school's professors (Walter Gropius, Hannes Meyer, Laszlo Moholy-Nagy and Wassily Kandinsky) launched the Modern Movement, which shaped much of the architecture of the 20th century.


Source: http://whc.unesco.org/en/list/729









©Yvonne Tenschert, 2009, Stiftung Bauhaus Dessau via www.germany.travel


----------



## hugodiekonig

Heidelberg










Foto: Foto: Anspach auf heidelberg.de
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1779371.152939.486669988015648&type=1&theater


----------



## erbse

As the title reads, in *Trier* in the very west of Germany, within the Moselle wine region, bordering Luxembourg.

The Porta ***** is an ancient Roman city gate, finished 200 AD.

The city is well worth a visit, as well as the surrounding lovely Moselle region. Cityscape aerial of Trier (view from Weisshaus restaurant):









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Trier-Blick-vom_Weishaus.JPG


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ besides what I know is that this is the oldest building in Germany


----------



## hugodiekonig

Mensfelden, Hesse









spring walk by Lutz Koch via flickr


----------



## Vakai

*Monschau*

The historic town center has many preserved half-timbered houses and narrow streets which have remained nearly unchanged for 300 years, making the town a popular tourist attraction nowadays. An open-air, classical music festival is staged annually at Burg Monschau. More here. 


Monschau, Germany by Daria Scheel, on Flickr


Monschau 1 by yasmapaz & ace_heart, on Flickr


Dusk @ Monschau by Marcel Tuit (travel mode), on Flickr


Monschau by night by JustJan, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Hohenzollern Castle, Baden-Württemberg *


Avalon por hipydeus, en Flickr


Castle Hohenzollern - 2/6 (v) por KF-Photo, en Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Margravial Opera House, Bayreuth, Bavaria, Germany

©Bayreuth Marketing & Tourismus via www.germany.travel


----------



## PRIMEVAL

^^ What a treasure!


----------



## hugodiekonig

PRIMEVAL said:


> ^^ What a treasure!


Germans must be greatly proud of their country. They have 39 UNESCO World Heritage Sites and more are candidates for the same prestige


----------



## erbse

Indeed we are. Though Germany of course has a special focus on its heritage, as it sadly lost so much of it due to WW2 and the hardcore modernist post-war period.


----------



## hugodiekonig

erbse said:


> Indeed we are. Though Germany of course has a special focus on its heritage, as it sadly lost so much of it due to WW2 and the hardcore modernist post-war period.


kay:

from watching German language lesson videos I learned an example of that - Cologne. Cologne was the home of almost all Baroque buildings in Germany before World War 2. After the war only 20% of the old buildings remain and most of the old buildings there now were since 1950s.


----------



## erbse

Cologne the home of almost all baroque buildings in Germany? What the heck are they teaching you? :nuts:

That's far from the truth actually. While Cologne maintained a small portion of medieval, renaissance and baroque buildings in its old center (and a huge amount of very old churches), the largest portion surrounding it was built in industrial times. Cologne appeared rather "modern" to someone who visited it in 1910.

Much of Cologne prior to 1943 appeared like that (Deutscher Ring):








http://memory.loc.gov/service/pnp/ppmsca/00800/00817v.jpg

Apart from that, Germany was full of baroque old towns in pre-war times, and still has many many such old towns in the mid and small size range.

The big baroque architectural losses certainly are Würzburg and Augsburg in Bavaria, Kassel in Hesse, Dresden in Saxony, Münster in NRW, Heilbronn in BW, as well as parts of Hildesheim and Braunschweig in Lower Saxony. The largest baroque gems to visit nowadays probably are Heidelberg, Bamberg and several midsize towns in Saxony, Bavaria and Baden-Württemberg.

This thread about pre-war Germany might be of great interest: 

*Germany at the end of the 19th century / before WWII (historical photos)*


----------



## hugodiekonig

erbse said:


> Cologne the home of almost all baroque buildings in Germany? What the heck are they teaching you? :nuts:
> 
> That's far from the truth actually. While Cologne maintained a small portion of medieval, renaissance and baroque buildings in its old center (and a huge amount of very old churches), the largest portion surrounding it was built in industrial times. Cologne appeared rather "modern" to someone who visited it in 1910.
> 
> Much of Cologne prior to 1943 appeared like that (Deutscher Ring):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://memory.loc.gov/service/pnp/ppmsca/00800/00817v.jpg
> 
> Apart from that, Germany was full of baroque old towns in pre-war times, and still has many many such old towns in the mid and small size range.
> 
> The big baroque architectural losses certainly are Würzburg and Augsburg in Bavaria, Kassel in Hesse, Dresden in Saxony, Münster in NRW, Heilbronn in BW, as well as parts of Hildesheim and Braunschweig in Lower Saxony. The largest baroque gems to visit nowadays probably are Heidelberg, Bamberg and several midsize towns in Saxony, Bavaria and Baden-Württemberg.
> 
> This thread about pre-war Germany might be of great interest:
> 
> *Germany at the end of the 19th century / before WWII (historical photos)*


Thank you for the Information and for the thread link! Will be discovering more of Germany's rich history. Interessant!!


----------



## hugodiekonig

Schloss Sanssouci, Potsdam, Brandenburg









Potsdam Schloss Sanssouci by Wolfgang Staudt via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Hep hep...hooraayyyyy!!!! :happy: :banana:

Borkum, Lower Saxony









HOORAY by Lutz Koch via flickr


----------



## Vakai

*Traben-Trarbach*


Traben Trarbach by luc1102, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai

*Köln*


A night in Köln by leventbey, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Dresden*


Dresden. por Rudi1976, en Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Bad Wimpfen in the district of Heilbronn in the Baden-Württemberg











DW - Hin und weg


----------



## hugodiekonig

Aachen, North Rhine-Westphalia









'Delft Paysage' by Miloskaljevic @flickr via orangesmile


----------



## hugodiekonig

Staatskanzlei, Dresden, Sachen (Saxony)










Photo seen at: Germany Art and Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

Bavaria









Bernried am Starnberger See by Alireza Javaheri via panoramio









Icking by Alireza Javaheri via panoramio


----------



## hugodiekonig

German fans in Hamburg

*GO GERMANY!!!!! **GO GERMANY!!!!! **GO GERMANY!!!!! *
*GO GERMANY!!!!! **GO GERMANY!!!!! **GO GERMANY!!!!! *
*GO GERMANY!!!!! **GO GERMANY!!!!! **GO GERMANY!!!!! *









DW - Hin und weg

__________________________________________________________


Now showing the city of Hamburg









Der Spiegel, Neues Gebäude auf der Ericus, Hamburg by Frank Friedrichs via flickr









U-Bahnhof Messehallen, Hamburg by ipi6r via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Interior of Elizabeth Kirche at Marburg, Hesse 




















Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

Oberstdorf









Germany Art & Architecture









Panorama Oberstdorf by Harald Henkel via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Weissgerbergasse, Nuremberg









Interrail (107) by Rubén Vique via flickr









Photo seen at: Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## Kampflamm

Mosel bend near Tittenhei...I mean Trittenheim:


River bend by kari siren, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Kassel, Hesse











Schloss Wilhelmshöhe by Frank Friedrichs via flickr


----------



## Kampflamm

Anotha bend:


A Slice of Time - Mosel Bend (Moselschleife, Germany) by André Distel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Munich










LightTower II by Frank Friedrichs via flickr









Castle Nymphenburg (Panorama) by Frank Friedrichs via flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Frankfurt*




Frankfurt Skyline EZB 1 by friedrichs.photos, on Flickr




Frankfurt Skyline EZB 2 by friedrichs.photos, on Flickr




Frankfurt Skyline by friedrichs.photos, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Burghausen, Altötting, Bavaria*



Burghausen (34) by korom, on Flickr




Burghausen (106) by korom, on Flickr




Burghausen (105) by korom, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Altötting, Altötting district, Bavaria*


Basilica of St. Anna


Altötting (7) by korom, on Flickr




Altötting (8) by korom, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai

*Essing, Bavaria*


Essing im Altmühltal by mawa_73527 mawpix.com, on Flickr


Essing, Germany by TJ Morton, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Urfttalsperre, North-Rhine Westphalia









Wanderung um den Obersee (Rursee) - Urfttalsperre by jenspletsch via flickr

Aerial view:









Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig

Ostsee (Baltic Sea), Germany side









Ostsee, Insel Poel - Baltic Sea Island of Poel, 03 by nemodoteles via flickr









Ostsee by 123Stevie via flickr









Ostsee by 123Stevie via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Zingst, Mecklenberg-Vorpommern









Zingst by Jan Petersen via flickr









The last journey, waiting for the next by Fabrizio Sciami via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Kiel, Schleswig-Holstein









Landeshaus Kiel by Jan Petersen via flickr









Kiel, Germany 2.3.2014 by Jan Petersen via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

I guess the region of Brandenburg is the least featured region in this thread so let's rediscover this area

Uckermark, Brandenburg









Uckermark by Nicola Holtkamp via flickr









Uckermark_042 Kopie by Rob124 via flickr

edit: last photo is located at Mecklenberg (to be re-posted at the next page)


----------



## erbse

The Dargun Abbey & Palace Ruins are in Mecklenburg, though. 

That's what it looked like before WW2:









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Schloss_Dargun-v-Modell.jpg

Great job with the photos, some good stuff again everyone.


----------



## hugodiekonig

Hans Otto Theater, Potsdam, Brandenburg









HOT by Uwe S. via flickr









Tag der offenen Tür I by Uwe S. via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

erbse said:


> The Dargun Abbey & Palace Ruins are in Mecklenburg, though.
> 
> That's what it looked like before WW2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Schloss_Dargun-v-Modell.jpg
> 
> Great job with the photos, some good stuff again everyone.


Thank you erbse! :hug: I do understand that some photos on flickr may not be correctly located by the photo owners so thanks for being always here 

reposting:









Von Dargun_zur_Uckermark_16 (Ruine Kloster Schloss Dragun ) by mompl via flickr

so comparing the old and the latest photo, aside from the roofing, the right side was heavily damaged by the war


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Marienberg, Burghausen, Bavaria*



Marienberg (4) by korom, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Neuötting, Altötting district, Bavaria*



Neuötting (13) by korom, on Flickr




Neuötting (48) by korom, on Flickr



Saint Nicholas Church


Neuötting (44) by korom, on Flickr




Neuötting (27) by korom, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Lake Kochel, Bavaria*



Kochelsee by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr​


*Lake Walchen, Bavaria*



Walchensee by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr

​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Bad Tölz, Bavaria*



Bad Tölz by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr




Die Krone von Tölz by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai

*Kaub and Gutenfels Castle*


Kaub and Castle Gutenfels on the Rhine, Germany by Batikart, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai

*Weltenburg Abbey is a Benedictine monastery in Weltenburg. It is situated on the Danube in Bavaria.*


Kloster Weltenburg in the Rain by Alexander Ipfelkofer, on Flickr


Weltenburg Abbey at the Danube by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

> KLOSTER SCHUSSENRIED LIBRARY (Bad Saulgau, Baden-Wurttemberg) : one the most beautiful examples of the Baroque period in southern Germany.
> 
> On two floors, natural light floods the room and the ceiling fresco, created in 1757, represents divine wisdom, covering the Apocalypse, science, art and technology, while its collection of books was at the time one of the most extensive in German-speaking Europe.
> 
> Schussenried Monastery was founded in 1183 by Premonstratenian monks, who because of their white habit are also known as White Canons, alongside Baden-Wuerttemberg's Schussen river a tributary of Lake Constance, and its architecture and works of art range from the late Romanesque era to Rococo.


From: German Culture









The Cloister Library at Bad Schussenried by Andrew Kisliakov via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Weilburg, Hesse









Weilburg by Johann-Juergen Mohr via flickr









Weilburg by Johann-Juergen Mohr via flickr

And the aerial view, photo from wikipedia


----------



## hugodiekonig

Tangermünde, Saxony-Anhalt









Tangermünde by Buridans Esel via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Let's rediscover the Brandenburg region!!!

Barnim









Sonnenaufgang im Barnim by SpreePiX - Berlin via flickr









Kloster Chorin by Michael via flickr









Kunstkate, Friedrichswalde by onnola via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Cottbus City, Brandenburg

photo taken exactly 1 month ago!









Blick von der Nikolaikirche Cottbus by rene via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Burg Vischering, North Rhine- Westphalia









Burg Vischering - Lüdinghausen © Foto Oliver Franke, Tourismus NRW e.V. by Nordrhein-Westfalen via flickr


----------



## buho

*Heidelberg*


Heidelberg, puente sobre el río Neckar. por julian-oa, en Flickr


----------



## Urbanaticum

*Schloss Linderhof (Bavaria)*


Schloss Linderhof di Vins 64, su Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Werder an der Havel, Brandenburg*



Marktplatz by Gertrud K., on Flickr




Altes Rathaus und Heilig-Geist-Kirche by Gertrud K., on Flickr




Bockwindmühle by Gertrud K., on Flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Saarburg*, Rhineland-Palatinate

Saarburg by Wolfgang Staudt, on Flickr


AmüseuM by Wolfgang Staudt, on Flickr

Hackenberger Mühle by Wolfgang Staudt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13

*Saardom*, Dillingen, Saarland


Dillingen Saardom by Wolfgang Staudt, on Flickr

Dillingen Saardom by Wolfgang Staudt, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Wilhelmshöhe Palace, Kassel in Lower Hesse

©DZT via germany.travel


----------



## hugodiekonig

Wilhelmshöhe park aqueduct, Kassel










©Museumslandschaft Hessen Kassel via germany.travel


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Britzer Garten, Berlin*



Rosenbogen by Gertrud K., on Flickr




Frühling by Gertrud K., on Flickr




Vogelbrunnen by Gertrud K., on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai

*Bacharach, Rhineland-Palatinate*


Bacharach by barnyz, on Flickr


Bacharach by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai

*Cochem, Rhineland-Palatinate*


Cochem by TIM BRUENING · PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Lübeck, Schleswig - Holstein










Lübeck Panorama by Arne Bornheim via flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Oschatz, Saxony*



DSC00666 by fchmksfkcb, on Flickr




DSC00669 by fchmksfkcb, on Flickr



DSC00681 by fchmksfkcb, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

Kunstmuseum Stuttgart 









Cube Stuttgart at night by Steffen Ramsaier via flickr









Kunstmuseum - Stuttgart by Esther Westerveld via flickr









Stuttgart - Kunstmuseum by jaime silva via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Porsche Museum, Stuttgart










Source: www.homesthetics.net


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Nürnberg, Bavaria*


Nürnberg 08.07.2014 by a-kappa, on Flickr




Nürnberg, Kaiserburg 08.07.2014 by a-kappa, on Flickr




Nürnberg 08.07.2014 by a-kappa, on Flickr




Untitled by a-kappa, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Regensburg, Bavaria*



Regensburg 09.07.2014 by a-kappa, on Flickr




Regensburg 09.07.2014 by a-kappa, on Flickr




Regensburg, Niedermunsterkirche 09.07.2014 by a-kappa, on Flickr




Regensburg, Alte Kapelle 09.07.2014 by a-kappa, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Stuttgart from the air, Baden-Württemberg*



Stuttgart from the Air : Germany by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr




Stuttgart from the Air : Germany : Porsche Museum by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr




Stuttgart from the Air : Germany : Mercedes Benz Museum & Arena by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

Halle, Saxony-Anhalt









Christmas Market in Halle(Saale) [2009] by gynti_46 via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Adidas Office, Herzogenaurach, Bavaria









Photo seen at: http://encyclopediatic.blogspot.com/2013_04_01_archive.html


----------



## Vakai

*Ulm, Baden-Württemberg*


Ulm cityscape by barnyz, on Flickr


Münsterpanorama in Ulm, Baden-Württemberg, Germany by Manu766, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Ständehaus, Düsseldorf









Ständehaus K21 (View from Rheinturm) by Jorge Castro via flickr


Ständehaus 








Dusseldorf, Germany by Rick Ligthelm via flickr









in orbit by Klaus D. Plümer via flickr


----------



## General_FrKr

*World Cup Winners partying in Berlin
1 Million Fans on the streets
*


----------



## [email protected]

*Hofkirche Allerheiligste Dreifaltigkeit, Würzburg, Bavaria*


Hofkirche Allerheiligste Dreifaltigkeit, Würzburger Residenz, Würzburg, Germany von JH_1982 auf Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Lübeck, Schleswig-Holstein*


Holsten Tor Lübeck por Habub3, en Flickr


----------



## Urbanaticum

*Schloss Hohenschwangau*


Hohenschwangau Castle di Meleah Reardon, su Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Ürzig, Rhineland-Palatinate.









Ürzig by harrietta_hirsch via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Engelsgrube, Lübeck, Schleswig-Holstein









Lübeck Engelsgrube 131111 189.jpg by Jürgen Mangelsdorf via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

New Stuttgart City Library, Baden-Württemberg









Photo source

Come, let's go inside!!! :runaway:









Library Stuttgart - modern architecture made in Germany + BLOG post by AXEL BRUNST photography via flickr









City library Stuttgart by AXEL BRUNST photography via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Philharmonie, Cologne









Heinrich-Boell-Platz by Thorsten via flickr









Cologne-016 by Simon via flickr









Cologne-017 by Simon via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Cuvillies Theater, Munich









Donovan concert at the Cuvillies Theater, Munich by Rodrigo SEPÚLVEDA via flickr


----------



## Vakai

*Hamburg*


Hamburg City Center by Carmelo Bayarcal [Picturesque Pilipinas!], on Flickr


Dockland by diptanandana, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Opera House Hanover









Opera House Hanover by Carsten Senkfeil via flickr


----------



## Vakai

*Hamburg*


Hamburg Binnenalster by Oliver Duerre, on Flickr


Der Spiegel - Hamburg by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Wiesbaden Theater, Weisbaden, Hesse









Hessisches Staatstheater Wiesbaden Schauseite, abend by Stadtlichtpunkte via flickr


----------



## Vakai

*Heidelberg*


Beautiful Heidelberg by viwehei, on Flickr


Heidelberg!!! by viwehei, on Flickr


Haspelgasse, Heidelberg by viwehei, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Margravial Opera House, Bayreuth, Bavaria









Markgraefliches Opernhaus, Bayreuth by Jacqueline Poggi via flickr









Prachtvolle Saaldekoration by Manu via flickr









Wappen über der Bühne by Manu via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Burg Hülshoff / Huelshoff Castle, Havixbeck, Münsterland, Nordrhein-Westfalen









Burg Hülshoff / Huelshoff Castle by Robert Müller via flickr









Hülshoff Castle/ Burg Hülshoff by Robert Müller via flickr


----------



## FAAN

*Berlin*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## FAAN

*Bamberg*


Bamberg Skyline by lomerle92, on Flickr


Am Kranen by lomerle92, on Flickr


Das alte Rathaus by lomerle92, on Flickr


Bamberg by lomerle92, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Weilburg, Hesse









Weilburg by Joachim S. Müller via flickr









Weilburg by Johann-Juergen Mohr via flickr









Weilburg Schloss by barynz via flickr


----------



## Vakai

*Frankfurt*


Yellow Submarine by _flowtation, on Flickr


Twinkle Twinkle by _flowtation, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

My personal favourite castle in Germany - Schwerin Castle in Schwerin, Mecklenberg-Vorpommern










Photo source










Photo by: Boris Ott









Schloss Schwerin - 2010-07-26 - 1 by Harald Hoyer via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Sylt Island, Schleswig - Holstein

This is the Northernmost part of Germany









lighthouse by Matthias Klaiber via flickr









SeaLight by Stephan Malicke via flickr









Westerhever panorama by Tobias via flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Near Kassel, Hessen*


hey are you photographing me? ;-) por + Alex +, en Flickr


endless sky por + Alex +, en Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Weinsberg, Baden-Württemberg*



Weinsberg by rwhgould, on Flickr




Weinsberg by rwhgould, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Bad Wimpfen, Baden-Württemberg*



Neckar by rwhgould, on Flickr




Bad Wimpfen by rwhgould, on Flickr




Bad Wimpfen by rwhgould, on Flickr




Old Half-Timbered House by rwhgould, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Eberbach, Baden-Württemberg*



Eberbach by rwhgould, on Flickr




Hotel zum Karpfen by rwhgould, on Flickr




Kloster Eberbach by ivlys, on Flickr




Kloster Eberbach (Hessen) by armxesde (back on 27th July), on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN

*Frankfurt*










Source









Source









Source


----------



## hugodiekonig

Marienplatz U-bahn, Munich









Marienplatz Station - Munich Underground by Troels Dejgaard Hansen via flickr









U-Bahn 2010-05-08 19.47.01 by Frédéric Marand via flickr









SEV ab Sendlinger Tor: C-Zug 608 steht am ungewöhnlich leeren Marienplatz by Daniel Schuhmann via flickr


----------



## donquichotedelmedina

*Vaihingen an der Enz*
By VINCENT TOURNAIRE













​


----------



## donquichotedelmedina

*Glucksburg*
by MARIE HAUTCOEUR


----------



## Nando_ros

*Berlin*

Rathaus Neukölln

Berlin - Rathaus Neukölln por FH | Photography, en Flickr

Rathaus Schöneberg

Berlin Schöneberg - Rathaus Schöneberg por FH | Photography, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Sankt Peter-Ording, Schleswig-Holstein*


St. Peter-Ording / Explore por MK|PHOTOGRAPHY - thanks for over 1.000.000 views, en Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Reichsburg Castle, Cochem










Martijn Nijenhuis by Martijn Nijenhuis via flickr









Cochem von der Reichsburg by citoki0815 via flcikr









Mosel Valley - Cochem by Tim Schleicher via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Meerane, Saxony




























Photos seen at: Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## [email protected]

*Fuldaer Dom, Fulda, Hesse*


Fuldaer Dom von JH_1982 auf Flickr​


----------



## FAAN

*Hamburg*


Speicherstadt by ill-padrino www.matthiashaker.com, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

*Berlin*


Berlin City Nights 3 by ill-padrino www.matthiashaker.com, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

*Cologne*


Cologne @ Blue Hour by ill-padrino www.matthiashaker.com, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

*Frankfurt*


Sem título by ill-padrino www.matthiashaker.com, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

*Dresden*


Drifting Ice by ill-padrino www.matthiashaker.com, on Flickr


Drifting Ice II by ill-padrino www.matthiashaker.com, on Flickr


Church of our Lady by ill-padrino www.matthiashaker.com, on Flickr


Theaterplatz by ill-padrino www.matthiashaker.com, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Bad Tölz, Bavaria*



Die Tölzer Stadtpfarrkirche by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


----------



## Saxonia

hugodiekonig said:


> Meerane, Saxony


Steile Wand :rock:


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Harburg castle, Bavaria*



Harburg by Woodpeckar, on Flickr




Harburg Castle by Mukumbura, on Flickr




Harburg Castle by Mukumbura, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

Mainz, Hesse









Mainz Cathedral by Pedro Szekely via flickr









Downtown Mainz by Pedro Szekely via flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Saarburg, Rhineland-Palatinate*



Saarburg, near Trier DE IMG_6287 by Hart Walter, on Flickr




Saarburg DE IMG_6282 by Hart Walter, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Düsseldorf, North Rhine-Westphalia*



Duesseldorf, center street DE IMG_5987 by Hart Walter, on Flickr




Duesseldorf, modern design harbor area DE IMG_6016 by Hart Walter, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Aachen, North Rhine-Westphalia*



Aachen DE IMG_0023 by Hart Walter, on Flickr




Aachen DE IMG_0024 by Hart Walter, on Flickr




Aachen DE IMG_0014 by Hart Walter, on Flickr




Aachen, University Hospital Heliport DE IMG_0019 by Hart Walter, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

Würzburg Residenz









Residenz Würzburg, Nachts. by Rööö via flickr









Würzburg Residence by Kay Gaensler via flickr


----------



## [email protected]

*Schwebebahn, Wuppertal, North Rhine-Westphalia*


Schwebebahn Wuppertal, Germany von JH_1982 auf Flickr​


----------



## Vakai

*Berlin*


Brandenburger Tor in der Nacht by Stadtlichtpunkte, on Flickr


Winter in Berlin by Dietrich Bojko Photographie, on Flickr


Berlin Potsdamer Platz by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Müncher Residenz, München









Antiquarium (Hall of Antiquities), Munich Residenz by Jiuguang Wang via flickr









Ahnengalerie (Ancestral Gallery), Munich Residenz by Jiuguang Wang via flickr


----------



## Vakai

*Heidelberg*


heidelberg & boat by marcuslange, on Flickr


Heidelberg Old Town by Lars Kehrel, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Hannover, Lower Saxony









2014_Hannover_02 by Ce Jott via flickr









Herrenhäuser Gärten - Schloss und Parterre by HTMG via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

More of Hannover

Altstadt, Kramerstr., Marktkirche








HMTG by HMTG via flickr









Hannover Schloss Marienburg by HMTG via flickr









Hannover Leineschloss by HMTG via flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Wolfratshausen, Bavaria​*
Wolfratshausen (11) by korom, on Flickr



'
Wolfratshausen (13) by korom, on Flickr




Wolfratshausen (46) by korom, on Flickr




Wolfratshausen (32) by korom, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Tiergarten, Berlin​*
Berlin, Tiergarten by Spicygreenginger, on Flickr




Berlin, Tiergarten by Spicygreenginger, on Flickr




Berlin, Tiergarten by Spicygreenginger, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Colditz, Free State of Saxony​*
Colditz Castle, Eastern Germany by Spicygreenginger, on Flickr




Colditz Castle, Eastern Germany by Spicygreenginger, on Flickr




Colditz Castle, Eastern Germany by Spicygreenginger, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Dießen am Ammersee, Bavaria​*
Diessen, Bavaria, Germany by catarina.berg, on Flickr




Dießen by northb2, on Flickr




2012-03-24 13-22-43 - Diessen am Ammersee by Harald HAEUSLER, on Flickr




2012-03-24 13-25-24 - Diessen am Ammersee by Harald HAEUSLER, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected]

*Alte Universität, Eppingen, Baden-Württemberg*


Alte Universität, Eppingen, Germany von JH_1982 auf Flickr​


----------



## Houshmman

Ich vermisse München!


----------



## erbse

Dann komm doch wieder nach München! 

Kannst hier gerne auch Bilder zeigen.


----------



## hugodiekonig

Großsedlitz, Saxony









Friedrichschlößchen by Veit Schagow via flickr









Orangerie Barockgarten großsedlitz by Veit Schagow via flickr









Schlösserland Sachsen_BarockgartenGroßsedlitz_UnteresOrangerieparterre by Schlösserland Sachsen via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Wilhelmshöhe in Kassel

"Hercules" Monument








hercules by harmishhk via flickr









Kassel Wilhelmshöhe Löwenburg by Andreas. via flickr









Schloss Wilhelmshöhe by Nordhessen Touristik via flcikr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Trier Cathedral









Germany-5386 - Trier Cathedral by Dennis Jarvis via flickr









Come and go with me to my Father's house by Bert Kaufmann via flickr









Germany-5418 - Baroque stucco-work by Dennis Jarvis via flickr


----------



## [email protected]

*Türmersturm, Tauberbischofsheim, Baden-Württemberg*


Türmersturm, Tauberbischofsheim, Germany von JH_1982 auf Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros

Beautiful pictures in this page


----------



## Nando_ros

*Hamburg*


Speicherstadt as seen from the HighFlyer, Hamburg, Germany por nbcmeissner, en Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Houshmman said:


> Ich vermisse München!


Are you still living in Brazil?


----------



## hugodiekonig

Bremen









Deutschland (Allemagne) - Bremen - Weser (Vol. 2) BY Antonio Ponte via flickr









Deutschland (Allemagne) - Bremen Altstadt by Antonio Ponte via flickr










Deutschland (Allemagne) - Bremen Altstadt by Antonio Ponte via flickr


----------



## FAAN

*Tübingen, Baden-Württemberg*


Autumn Sunset on Unterjesingen (Tübingen, Germany) [Explored 2013-10-24] by Michael Mehl, on Flickr


Blue Hour @ Wurmlinger Kapelle (Tübingen, Unterjesingen) by Michael Mehl, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Osnabrück, Lower Saxony

Theater Osnabrück








Theater Osnabrück by Dominik Bartsch via flickr









Aus Osnabrück - iPhone Bild by Daniel Siebert via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Bremerhaven









Bremerhaven by marco-kortmann via flickr









Conference Center Bremerhaven by Christian Tombrägel via flickr


----------



## Saxonia

Sörnzig, Sachsen









Source https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14274722282/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## [email protected]

*Marktplatz, Schwäbisch Hall, Baden-Württemberg*


Marktplatz, Schwäbisch Hall, Germany von JH_1982 auf Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

Henningsdorf, Oberhavel, Brandenburg

Shown are normal-sized photos




























Photos from: Märkisches Licht


----------



## hugodiekonig

Oranienburg, Brandenburg





























Photos from Märkisches Licht


----------



## hugodiekonig

Kiel, Schleswig-Holstein









Landeshaus Kiel by Jan Petersen via flickr









Kaufhaus Nordlicht und Holstenstraße Kiel by Jan Petersen via flickr









Kieler Woche 2014: Rundblick über Kiel by by Jan Petersen via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Fischland-Darß-Zingst, Mecklenberg-Vorpommern











Künstlerort Ahrenshoop by Jan Petersen via flickr









Born/Darß by Jan Petersen via flickr









Darß Museum Prerow by Jan Petersen via flickr


----------



## Urbanaticum

*Traben-Trarbach*


Traben-Trarbach an der Mosel di Ervanofoto, su Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Goslar, Lower Saxony









Market Square Goslar by Hindrik Sijens via flickr

Marktplatz Goslar








Goslar by Mundus Gregorius via flickr









Goslar, Germany by paula soler-moya via flickr


----------



## erbse

*Berlin. The Kreuzberg.* Giving name to the famous adjacent artsy and nightlife district.









Medieval cascade by Olga Antipenko and Yury Gubin, on Flickr


----------



## erbse

Berlin. Oberbaum Bridge. Connecting Kreuzberg and Friedrichshain (F-Hain). Fernsehturm at Alex in the back.









Oberbaumbrücke  von ill-padrino www.matthiashaker.com auf Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Duisburg, North Rhine-Westphalia









Duisburg - Germany - Duitsland by Marianne de Wit via flickr









MSV Arena Duisburg, Germany by Marianne de Wit via flickr









Gracht im Duisburger Innenhafen by Mark Wiewel via flickr


----------



## buho

*Frankfurt*


shopping architecture (explored) por mujepa, en Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

*Moselle Valley, Rhineland Palatinate*


Mosel near Alken by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

St. Paul's Church, Frankfurt


the original photo was too large so i will just post the normal size 










Foto: Stefan Serba


----------



## hugodiekonig

Bodensee, Baden-Württemberg









Meersburg am Bodensee, Germany by Franco Folini via flickr









Meersburg by Winfried via flickr









Meersburg - Bachgasse zur Promenade (2) by Pixelteufel via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Munich









Siegestor in Munich at Night by Werner Kunz via flickr









Schloss Nymphenburg by Abraham Puthoor via flickr









München, Botanischer Garten by Heribert Pohl via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Burghausen, Bavaria









Burghausen, Kernburg der Burganlage by Heribert Pohl via flickr









Ausflug nach Burghausen by Susanne Tofern via flickr









Ausflug nach Burghausen by Susanne Tofern via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

The photographer added Kreis Schleswig-Flensburg in the tags in the following photos.

Somewhere in Schleswig (Schleswig-Holstein region)









St. Johanniskloster Schleswig by Jan Petersen via flickr









Schleswig, Fischersiedlung Holm by Jan Petersen via flickr









Stadtmuseum Schleswig by Jan Petersen via flickr


Beautiful houses!!!! :cheers:


----------



## FAAN

*Night in Hamburg*









Source









Source









Source


----------



## [email protected]

*Dom, Limburg. Hesse*


Dom, Limburg, Germany by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## erbse

hugodiekonig said:


> The photographer added Kreis Schleswig-Flensburg in the tags in the following photos.


Those were taken in the town of Schleswig, which gave its name to the region.


----------



## erbse

*Frankfurt MainTor Panorama + WinX | Riverside Financial District in the skyline context*

*Frankfurt*, Hesse. Two highrises going up, left side of this perspective. MainTor Panorama and WinX. See project website.










Frankfurt Cityscape by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli

*Residenz Courtyard (Perseus statue), Munich:*









taken by gravesVpelli


----------



## Houshmman

FAAN said:


> Are you still living in Brazil?


Yes, I live in Brazil for 5 years approximately. Before coming to Brazil I lived in France for about 3 years. I only see my family on vacation during those eight years.


----------



## Urbanaticum

*St. Bartholomä am Königssee*










http://www.berchtesgadener-land.com/medien/st-bartholomae-koenigssee.jpg


----------



## hugodiekonig

Schloss Johannisberg, Geisenheim, Hesse









Schloss Johannisberg by Hans-Joachim Schulz via flickr









Schloss Johannisberg by Hans-Joachim Schulz via flickr









Rund um Schloss Johannisberg (2) by Hans-Joachim Schulz via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Stralsund, Mecklenberg-Vorpommern









Stralsund by antoinou2958 via flickr









Ozeaneum Stralsund by RA Torsten Kellotat via flickr









Stralsund by Uwe Fischer via flickr


----------



## FAAN

*Augsburg, Bavaria*


Augsburg by PhiiiiiiiL, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

*Neuschwanstein Castle, Bavaria*


Schloss Neuschwanstein by fokusblick, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

*Bastei, Saxony*


Basteibrücke by [email protected], on Flickr


Bastei 02 by [email protected], on Flickr


Bastei 01 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

*Sunset at Papststein, Saxony*


Sunset at Papststein 01 by [email protected], on Flickr

*Heppenheim, Hesse*


Lichtenhain by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

*Kuhstall, Saxony*


View from Kuhstall 03 by [email protected], on Flickr


View from Kuhstall 01 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

*Dom, Speyer, Rhineland Palatinate*


Dom, Speyer, Germany by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros

Great updates !!!


----------



## Nando_ros

*Kaiser Wilhelm Denkmal, Porta Westfalica*


Kaiser Wilhelm Denkmal por JRPhotos84, en Flickr


Porta Westfalica por JRPhotos84, en Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Gotha, Thuringia*









Gotha Impressionen by Torsten Maue via flickr









Gotha Impressionen by Torsten Maue via flickr









Gotha Impressionen by Torsten Maue via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Herzogliches Museum, Gotha










Herzogliches Museum Gotha by Torsten Maue via flickr










Herzogliches Museum Gotha by Torsten Maue via flickr









Herzogliches Museum Gotha by Torsten Maue via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Cottbus, Brandenburg









Cottbus Impressionen by Torsten Maue via flickr










Cottbus Impressionen by Torsten Maue via flickr









Cottbus Impressionen by Torsten Maue via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Aachen, North Rhine - Westphalia









Marktplatz Aachen by Torsten Maue via flickr









Rathaus Aachen by Torsten Maue via flickr









Aachen Impressionen by Torsten Maue via flickr


----------



## Kampflamm

*Schloss Weißenstein*, Bavaria


----------



## Kampflamm

*Zeche Zollverein*, Essen:


Zeche Zollverein


----------



## [email protected]

*Rathaus, Frankfurt, Hesse*


Rathaus, Frankfurt, Germany by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

Bamberg, Bavaria









Bamberg Impressionen by Torsten Maue via flickr









Bamberg Impressionen by Torsten Maue via flickr









Bamberg Impressionen by Torsten Maue via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Wartburg Castle, Eisenach, Thuringia










Wartburg









Wartburg









Wartburg


----------



## hugodiekonig

Bremen, Bremen









Bremen Impressionen by Torsten Maue via flickr









Bremen Impressionen by Torsten Maue via flickr

Bank of Bremen








Bremen Impressionen by Torsten Maue via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Das Rothenburger Weindorf in Rothenburg ob der Tauber
The wine village of Rothenburg in Rothenburg ob der Tauber











Dein Bayern


----------



## hugodiekonig

Schloss Herrenchiemsee, Chiemsee, Bavaria










Schloss Herrenchiemsee by Michael Bertulat via flickr


Inside Schloss Herrenchiemsee









Neues Schloss Herrenchiemsee by digital cat via flickr









Kaisersaal by digital cat via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Günzburg, Bavaria









Dein Bayern


----------



## hugodiekonig

Mittelrhein, Rheinland-Pflaz (Rhineland-Palatinate)









Mittelrhein by Torsten Maue via flickr 









Mittelrhein by Torsten Maue via flickr 









Mittelrhein by Torsten Maue via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ the town shown in Mittelrhein (Middle Rhine) is Bacharach









Bacharach by barnyz via flickr









Bacharach by clg20171 via flickr









Bacharach by barnyz via flickr


----------



## Urbanaticum

*Kreuzberg (Bavaria)*

Country road ... in Bavarian Forest, Bavaria, Germany by bayernernst, on Flickr


----------



## Runninlikehell

Wow, the Schloss Herrenchiemsee are amazing!


----------



## [email protected]

*Chinesisches Teehaus, Luisenpark, Mannheim, Baden-Württemberg*


Chinesisches Teehaus, Luisenpark, Mannheim, Germany by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

Goerlitz, Saxony (Germany - Poland Border)










Görlitz by Buridans Esel via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Erfurt, Thuringia









Erfurt Impressionen by Torsten Maue via flickr 









Erfurt Impressionen by Torsten Maue via flickr 










Erfurt Impressionen by Torsten Maue via flickr


----------



## skyscraper2012

*Wolfsburg Water Show - The Biggest Water Show in the World*


----------



## extrawelt

*Rostock, Baltic Sea*









Sky sea stone Found on flickrcc.net


----------



## hugodiekonig

Yesterday was Potsdamer Schlossernacht (Potsdam Castle Night)

Shown is Schloss Sanssouci in Potsdam, Brandenburg









Sanssouci by Amanda Slater via flickr

and the gardens








Sanssouci by Amanda Slater via flickr


----------



## Kame

*Hamburg Hauptbahnhof (Central Station)*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/68979670


----------



## cinxxx

One question: what's best to visit in the Leipzig area for a weekend?
I can't do them all, but there are some choices in the area: Leipzig, Halle, Erfurt, Weimar, Naumburg (I saw the pictures from Kampflamm).

Not 2 whole days because I would have to drive there from Ingolstadt on Saturday morning and back on Sunday evening.

---

*Dresden Steam Boat Parade* by me


----------



## hugodiekonig

Rügen, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern



> Living in Northern Germany by Werner Kunz
> 
> 
> Germany is much more than Bavaria, like most people think. It is very colorful and has very different kind of culture. One example is the difference in housing. Especially the Northern part of Germany is well known for their beautiful houses with grass covered roofs ("Reetdach"). Aren't they beautiful to look at? It must be a privilege to live in one of theses houses.











Living in Northern Germany by Werner Kunz via flickr









Living in Northern Germany by Werner Kunz via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Luttensee, Mittenwald, Bavaria











light2PIXEL.net


----------



## Saxonia

cinxxx said:


> One question: what's best to visit in the Leipzig area for a weekend?
> I can't do them all, but there are some choices in the area: Leipzig, Halle, Erfurt, Weimar, Naumburg (I saw the pictures from Kampflamm).
> 
> Not 2 whole days because I would have to drive there from Ingolstadt on Saturday morning and back on Sunday evening.


It depends on what you are looking for. Erfurt and Naumburg have great old towns with fantastic cathedrals. Leipzig is more of a 19th/20th century city. Halle is something in between them. So I would say you either visit Erfurt and Weimar or Naumburg and Halle/Leipzig.


----------



## gravesVpelli

*Markusturm on Rodergasse, Rothenburg-ob-der-Tauber:*









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## hugodiekonig

Weimar, Thuringia









Weimar Markt by Torsten Maue via flickr









Neues Museum in Weimar by Torsten Maue via flickr









 Weimar Impressionen by Torsten Maue via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Christlesee, Allgäu, Bavaria

Normal sized photo shown









larger photo: https://z-1-scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net...7_10153328018458357_1688481110350417646_o.jpg

Photo from: Dein Bayern


----------



## hugodiekonig

Neubrandenburg, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern









Neubrandenburg by Torsten Maue via flickr









Neubrandenburg by Torsten Maue via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

City Hall, Hannover, Lower Saxony









City Hall Hannover by Langzeitbelichter via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Halle (Saale), Saxony - Anhalt

Panoramic photo. Please scroll >>>










Photo from: Halle Pix


----------



## [email protected]

*Tübingen, Baden-Württemberg*


Neckarufer, Tübingen, Germany by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*The beautiful Capital city of Berlin*











Berlin Cathedral from above | Germany by Nico Trinkhaus via flickr









Make-Up in the City | Berlin, Germany by Nico Trinkhaus via flickr









Champagne Bar in the Sony Center | Berlin, Germany by Nico Trinkhaus via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Leipzig, Saxony*










Alte Börse by Michael via flickr










Oper by Michael via flickr










Gewandhaus by Michael via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

Dresdner Schlössernacht (Dresden Castle Night), Dresden, Saxony


----------



## gravesVpelli

*Berchtesgaden, Bavaria:*









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Berchtesgaden National Park, Bavaria*











Berchtesgaden, Bavaria by Nick Moulds via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

Germany - The Travel Destination: 


> We'd have to agree - it's time for a trip to #Berlin or any city in #Germany for that matter. Thanks Booking.com!


Booking.com:


> According to our survey Germans care more about friendly staff than any other nationality - time for a trip to Berlin?
> www.booking.com/epic


Nilda Lopez Vale:


> they are very friendly when u visit Germany and even more when u try to speak German even if u make mistakes they are happy and tolerant too


*Berlin*









Germany - The Travel Destination​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius

*Kühndorf / Thuringia*









Klaus G.​


----------



## Nando_ros

*Gendarmenmarkt, Berlin*


Without People by Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Baroque Castle Favorite in Ludwigsburg, Germany*


Schloss Favorite, ein barockes Lust- und Jagdschlösschen in Ludwigsburg bei Stuttgart, Deutschland










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3972648550/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Hangman Bridge Nuremberg *
Herbststimmung am Henkersteg in Nürnberg

Autumn atmosphere at the hangman's bridge Nuremberg / Germany










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4084739535/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Nuremberg Castle*

Blick in den Innenhof der Burg in Nürnberg

View in the castle courtyard Nuremberg / Germany










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4198948539/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Church Nuremberg*

lick vom Hauptmarkt auf die Kirche in Nürnberg, Deutschland

View from the main market at the Church in Nuremberg, Germany










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4180359099/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Our Lady's Church Nuremberg*

Blick vom Hauptmarkt auf die Frauenkirche in Nürnberg, Deutschland

View from the main market at the Church of Our Lady's in Nuremberg, Germany










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4162607928/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schmalkalden, Thuringia*











Schmalkalden by Michael via flickr









Schmalkalden (3) by Michael Panse via flickr









Schmalkalden (14) by Michael Panse via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Kloster Maulbronn*











UNESCO Weltkulturerbe Kloster Maulbronn by RadSüden - Radfahren in Baden-Württemberg Nord via flickr









Kloster Maulbronn by Thomas Morgenroth via flickr









IMG_0629 by Holly Hayes via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bad Wimpfen, Baden-Württemberg*











Bad Wimpfen by Edgar Polo via flickr










Weihnachtsmarkt Bad Wimpfen by RadSüden - Radfahren in Baden-Württemberg Nord via flickr









Bad Wimpfen Germany Birkensee "Lens Nikon 16-85mm f/3.5-5.6G ED VR DX AF-S Nikkor" by globetrotter_rodrigo via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Ettal Cloister, Bavaria*











Kloster Ettal by Harald Henkel via flickr









Ettal Cloister by Gareth Davies via flickr









Ettal dome by mr.donb via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Mayschoß (Mayschoss), Rhineland-Palatinate*











in the Ahr valley by mr.donb via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Neues Schloß, Stuttgart*











Neues Schloß by Don b via flickr​


----------



## FAAN

*Frankfurt*


Frankfurt by Night by DirkR1977, on Flickr


Frankfurt by Night by DirkR1977, on Flickr


Frankfurt by Night by DirkR1977, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN

*Heidelberg*









Source​


----------



## FAAN

*Moritzburg Castle *









Source​


----------



## maja88

less colors ...
Hamburg, Chilehaus.








by a friend


----------



## skyscraper2012

*Schwetzingen Palace*
*Schwetzingen, Baden-Württemberg*









© Leoni Löwenherz


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ please visit the posts at the previous page :cheers:


*Schweinfurt, Bavaria*











Schweinfurt, Bayern, Deutschland, in memoriam Friedrich Rückert by Josef Lex via flickr









Schweinfurt, Bavaria, Germany, Heilig Geist Kirche, chiesa Spirito Santo, iglesia Espíritu Santo, l’église Saint-Esprit, church Holy Spirit, Kościół Duch Święty (Schultesstraße), Neuromanik 1897 - 1902 by Josef Lex via flickr









Schweinfurt, Bavaria, Germany (Rathaus), municipio, ayuntamiento, hôtel de ville, city hall by Josef Lex via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Weingarten Cathedral, Weingarten, Baden-Wurttemberg*











Weingarten Basilica by Clemens v. Vogelsang via flickr









Fresco by mr.donb via flickr


The Assumption of Mary








Inside the Weingarten Basilica by Clemens v. Vogelsang via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Koblenz, Rhineland-Palatinate*











ex- by mr.donb via flickr










At the Bundesgartenschau (Federal Horticultural Show) 2011 in Koblenz by Andreas Adelmann via flickr









Koblenz by Christine via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Weissgerbergasse Nuremberg *

Die Weissgerbergasse in Nürnberg, Deutschland

The historic street Weissgerbergasse in Nuremberg, Germany










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4142555835/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Holy Spirit Hospital Nuremberg *

Blick auf das Heilig-Geist-Spital und die Pegnitz in Nürnberg, Deutschland

View at the Holy Spirit Hospital and the Pegnitz in Nuremberg, Germany










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4124344672/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Nuremberg Castle *

Blick von der Stadtmauer auf die historische Altstadt von Nürnberg und die Burg

View from the city wall at the historic city Nuremberg and the Castle / Germany










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4104619871/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Burg Eltz, Münstermaifeld, Rhineland-Palatinate*











Burg Eltz by Hoff ~ via flickr










Burg Eltz by Christine via flickr









auf dem Weg zur Burg Eltz by Christine via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Autumn Vineyard *

In Erinnerung an die farbenprächtigen Weinberge im letzten Herbst 2008

In memory of the colorful vineyards at last autumn 2008, Germany










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4021009979/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Royal Shopping Mall *

Königsbau Passagen Einkaufszentrum in Stuttgart

Königsbau Passagen shopping mall in Stuttgart, Germany










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3957484943/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Castle Solitude *

Schloss Solitute Stuttgart / Castle Solitude Stuttgart (Germany)










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3517963338/in/photostream/


----------



## skyscraper2012

*1,600 Pandas at Berlin Hauptbahnhof*









© Sean Gallup


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Saalfeld Fairy Grottoes, Thuringia*





> The Saalfeld Fairy Grottoes are in the Guinness Book of Records as the world’s most colorful cave. This is a place of discovery for visitors young and old! #familytravel http://buzz.mw/bcy1k_n











Feengrotte - Fairies' Grotto - Saalfeld by Stefan Skalla via flickr









Feengrotte - Fairies' Grotto - Saalfeld by Stefan Skalla via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*The Love never ends *
König Wilhelm I. liebte seine Frau Katharina so sehr, dass er nach ihrem Tod die Grabkapelle Rotenberg 1820 auf dem Württemberg (Stuttgart) baute.

King William I. loved his wife Katharina so much. After her death he built the Württemberg Mausoleum (Stuttgart) in 1820.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3374484939/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Autumn Vineyards *
HDR-Landschaftsbild / HDR-Landscape



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3318648086/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Thunderstorm over Rottweil *

Rottweil ist die älteste Stadt Baden-Württembergs / Rottweil is the oldest city in Baden-Württemberg Germany










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3243793256/in/photostream/


----------



## skyscraper2012

*Lustgarten, Berlin*


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Mainau, Baden-Württemberg*





> The Flower Island of Mainau in Lake Constance not only offers gorgeous foliage, but is also home to the biggest butterfly house in #Germany. Have you already seen all of the 1,000 examples of exotic species? #PhotoFriday http://buzz.mw/bc6wo_n











Insel Mainau - Streifzug über die Insel (14) - Verwaltungsgebäude by Pixelteufel via flickr









Insel Mainau - Schloss (1) by Pixelteufel via flickr









Blumeninsel Mainau_031 by gravitat-OFF via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Castle on the Island *

Schloss auf der Insel Mainau, Bodensee / Castle on the Island Mainau, Lake Contanze










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3299917706/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Castle within a Vineyard *

Schloss Kirchberg am Bodensee / Castle Kirchberg on the Lake Constanze









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3281086048/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Basilika Birnau* 

Wallfahrtskirche Birnau am Bodensee / Basilica Birnau on the lake constanze










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3225105840/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Meisenheim *

In der kleinen historischen Stadt / in the small historical city in Germany










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3206124386/in/photostream/


----------



## skyscraper2012

*Statue of Bavaria, Munich*


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Mainau, Baden-Württemberg*











Tulpenschau auf Insel Mainau by Ulla Sinikka Photo via flickr










Tulips are perfect this year on the Island of Mainau, Konstanz, Germany by Ulla Sinikka Photo via flickr









Insel Mainau, Bodensee, lac de Constance: (Deutschland, Germany, Allemagne) : Ein hübscher blühender Wasserfall, der friedlich zum See herunterfließt. An attractive flowery waterfall which falls peacefully towards the lake. Une jolie cascade fleurie qui by Pierre via flickr​


----------



## Vakai

*Cochem, Rhineland-Palatinate*


Stadt Cochem mit der Burg Cochem im Moseltal by Polybert49, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai

*Warnemünde, a seaside resort in Rostock*


City Skyline of Warnemünde in Rostock Germany by TOTORORO.RORO, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraper2012

^^ another perspective 

*Reichsburg Castle*
*Cochem, Rhineland-Palatinate*


----------



## Vakai

^^It looks great. 

*Schwerin, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern
*


Schwerin Castle in Schwerin Germany by TOTORORO.RORO, on Flickr


Staatliches Museum Schwerin in Schwerin Germany by TOTORORO.RORO, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Müncher Residenz*











München Residenz Museum - Antiquarium by Stefan Skalla via flickr










München Residenz Museum by Stefan Skalla via flickr​


----------



## Vakai

*Wismar, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*


Wismar Harbour on Ice by diptanandana, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraper2012

*Allianz Arena*


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Jena, Thuringia*











Jena city from above | Jena von oben by Stefan Skalla via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Elbe Sand Mountains, Gemeinde Bad Schandau, Saxony*











Elbe Sand Mountains - Elbsandsteingebirge by Stefan Skalla via flickr​


----------



## skyscraper2012

*EKO Haus, Japantown, Düsseldorf*


----------



## Azrain98

St. Bartholoma - Lake Konigssee, Germany 









https://twitter.com/EarthBeauties/status/502643877619466240/photo/1


----------



## Boyshow

*Meisenheim 
*
Marktplatz der kleinen historischen Stadt / marketplace from the small historical city in Germany










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3187475090/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Meisenheim *

Eine kleine historische Stadt in Deutschland / A small historical city in Germany










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3155061749/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Vineyard *
Weinberg in Herbstfarben / Vineyard in autumn colors



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2974603979/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Leonberg *

Half-timbered houses on the Leonberger market place, Germany










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3554039856/in/photostream/


----------



## erbse

*Wolgast, baby!*

*Wolgast*, a charming harbour town in Western Pomerania, connecting the inland with the Sunny Island of Usedom.









Wolgast by greif1965, on Flickr









Rathaus Wolgast by judith74, on Flickr









Wolgast (2) by jim_skreech, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Russian Church *
Russische Kirche St. Nikolai, Stuttgart










*Rotenberg-Kapelle *
Grabkapelle auf dem Württemberg in Stuttgart










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2879982624/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Rhein bei Bingen *
River Rhine










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2809430072/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Pfahlbauten / Bodensee* 
Lakeconstance

















[/url]

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2736143814/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Meersburg /Bodensee *
Fachwerkhaus




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2638918395/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Bodensee / Meersburg *
Dampfschiff Hohentwiel / Steamer Hohentwiel




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2636463339/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*St. Marien Havelberg*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6823733702/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Monschau, North Rhine-Westphalia
*










Allemagne - Monschau (Montjoie) by Antonio Ponte via flickr









Allemagne - Monschau (Montjoie) by Antonio Ponte via flickr









Monschau by Harmen de Vries via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bonn, North Rhine-Westphalia*











Germany (Allemagne) - Bonn Vol 3 by Antonio Ponte via flickr









Germany (Allemagne) - Bonn Vol 2 by Antonio Ponte via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Hannoversch - Münden, Lower Saxony*











Deutschland (Allemagne) - Hann. Münden by Antonio Ponte via flickr









Deutschland (Allemagne) - Hann. Münden by Antonio Ponte via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Freiburg im Breisgau, Baden-Wurttemberg*











red house by [email protected] via flickr









in the center of Freiburg by BZK2011 via flickr









view over the roofs of the city of Freiburg (3) by BZK2011 via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Kunstmuseum, Gablenberg, Stuttgart, Baden-Wurttemberg*










Kunstmuseum Stuttgart by Axel via flickr









stuttgart_kunstmuseum by Damien via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Kölner Dom (Cologne Cathedral), Cologne, North-Rhine Westphalia*











Kölner Dom by Bern Harrison via flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros

*Tiergarten, Berlin*


Coloured in Autumn by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

*Heidelberg, Baden-Württemberg*


heidelberg view by Marco Monteiro imagery, on Flickr


heidelberg com ponte by Marco Monteiro imagery, on Flickr


heidelberg by Marco Monteiro imagery, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frauenkirche Nürnberg*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4177919915/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Nürnberg-Stadtmauer*










*Mammutbaum *
Sequoia in Wüstenrot / Germany










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6926992666/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Comburg-Kloster*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5836332737/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Schwäbisch Hall*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13013783995/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Little House in the Autumn Vineyard*



















*Autumn Vineyard *
Weinstadt / Germany










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12014654774/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Krypta Dom zu Speyer*










*Autumn Forest*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11481881134/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden *
Palais Großer Garten in Dresden / Deutschland

Palais big Garden, Dresden / Germany



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11012730793/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Autumn Vineyard 
Weinstadt / Germany*





































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10496173755/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden *
Residenzschloss Dresden / Deutschlad
Residenz Castle Dresden / Germany










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10249588685/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Health Resort *
Historisches Kurhaus in Bad Münster am Stein / Germany










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9984168844/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig

September 1, 2014


We commemorate the start of the World War II exactly 75 years ago.

Eternal Peace to all the victims of this war


:angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel:


*Soviet War Memorial, Berlin*









Berlin: Sowjetisches Ehrenmal by zug55 via flickr

*Holocaust Memorial, Berlin*









Berlim 0193.jpg by Bruno Vouzella via flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bad Kamberg, Hesse*











zigzag by eLKayPics via flickr









green ragrug by eLKayPics via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Amthof, Bad Camberg, Hesse*











Amthof, Bad Camberg by Bert via flickr









Bad Camberg Amthof by Bert via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Hannover, Lower Saxony*











Hannover by neimon via flickr









glass, water, plexiglass, sky by neimon via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Rostock, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern
*










Hansestadt Rostock, Kröpeliner Straße, IMG_1875+1 by wolfro54 via flickr









City Skyline of Warnemünde in Rostock Germany by TOTORORO.RORO via flickr









Hansestadt Rostock, Silo-Halbinsel, im Stadthafen, IMG_2732_b-1 by wolfro54 via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

* Spreewald, Lübbenau, Brandenburg*











Spring Spreewald by Hagens_world via flickr









Im Spreewald by Michael Bertulat via flickr









Spreewald by Marek Prokop via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Perleberg, Brandenburg*











4788 Rolandstatue, Rathaus und St. Jakobi Kirche / Kirchplatz in Perleberg, Brandenburg by stadt + land via flickr










Perleberg by Vincent Dallmann via flickr









an der Stepenitz by ecki via flickr
​


----------



## erbse

Bad Wimpfen, Swabia. Southwest of Germany. 









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:BW-Badwimpfen-altstadt-pano.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Wimpfen_am_berg.JPG


----------



## erbse

Bad Wimpfen again. Space was very limited until the fortifications/city walls were opened, so there's many really narrow timbered houses. 

This is called Bügeleisen (yep, *Flat Iron*).








https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Wimpfen-buegeleisenhaus-badgasse.JPG

Badgasse








https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Wimpfen-fachwerk-badgasse.JPG


----------



## Boyshow

*Düsseldorf Altstadt mit der Düssel - Dusseldorf old town*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/marcwildenhof/9523113283/


----------



## Boyshow

*Medienhafen Düsseldorf - Dusseldorf media harbor*








[/url]










https://www.flickr.com/photos/marcwildenhof/9526207458/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Haan*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/4011112345/in/set-72157622460819413/


----------



## Boyshow

*Hachenburg (Rhineland-Palatinate)*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14596816992


----------



## Boyshow

*Hachenburg *



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/frbernat/14574432256/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Hachenburg *




























http://www.flickr.com/photos/frbernat/14410865438/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Hachenburg - Stadtrundgang*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/bleibend/14301862339/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Hachenburg - Stadtrundgang*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/bleibend/14485119681/in/photostream/


----------



## Saxonia

Boyshow said:


> Haan (North Rhine-Westphalia)


Your pictures show De Haan in northern Belgium. As far as I know, there is no coast in NRW.


----------



## Boyshow

*Mercedes Benz Museum Stuttgart*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/marcwildenhof/8661877802/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt am Main Skyline*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/marcwildenhof/8516929526/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Morgenstimmung im Park. Frankfurt *










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9612466813/in/pool-guesswherefrankfurt/


----------



## hugodiekonig

To everyone, please visit the previous pages and give some likes to all the beautiful photos!! :cheers:


Continuing my Throwback Thursday


*Hamburg*


*1930*








source


*2012*








Aerial view | Reeperbahn Festival 2012 by Nina Zimmermann via flickr


​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Hamburg*











(untitiled) by Marius Brede via flickr









Hamburg by Marius Brede via flickr​


----------



## djole13

*Isarvorstadt, Munich*, München, Bavaria

DSC_3807 by Georgia Wanderer, on Flickr

DSC_3822 by Georgia Wanderer, on Flickr

DSC_3378 by Georgia Wanderer, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Banner for Today, September 5, 2014


*
Dresden, Saxony!!!*

:applause::applause:









promenade by Matthias Klaiber via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bernburg, Saxony - Anhalt*











Bernburg Impressionen by Torsten maue via flickr










Bernburg Impressionen by Torsten maue via flickr










Bernburg Impressionen by Torsten maue via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Würzburg, Bavaria*











Foto: Peter Schuhmann 









Foto: Rainer Maiores 









Würzburg.de​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bastei, Elbsandsteingebirge, Saxony*











Bastei by Mathias Liebing via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Peterstraße, Goslar*









Quiet Street by Mathias Liebing via flickr



*Friesenstraße, Goslar*









Picturesque by Mathias Liebing via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6702560987


----------



## Boyshow

*View over the beautiful English garden of Muskauer Park / Park Mużakowski, border Germany/Poland (UNESCO world heritage site)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11000330684/


----------



## Boyshow

*Sanssouci palace, Germany (UNESCO world heritage site)*

Wikipedia: Sanssouci is the former summer palace of Frederick the Great, King of Prussia, in Potsdam, near Berlin. It is often counted among the German rivals of Versailles. While Sanssouci is in the more intimate Rococo style and is far smaller than its French Baroque counterpart, it too is notable for the numerous temples and follies in the park. The palace was designed/built by Georg Wenzeslaus von Knobelsdorffbetween 1745 and 1747 to fulfill King Frederick's need for a private residence where he could relax away from the pomp and ceremony of the Berlin court. The palace's name emphasises this; it is a French phrase (sans souci), which translates as "without concerns", meaning "without worries" or "carefree", symbolising that the palace was a place for relaxation rather than a seat of power. Sanssouci is little more than a large, single-story villa—more like the Château de Marly than Versailles. Containing just ten principal rooms, it was built on the brow of a terraced hill at the centre of the park. The influence of King Frederick's personal taste in the design and decoration of the palace was so great that its style is characterised as "Frederician Rococo", and his feelings for the palace were so strong that he conceived it as "a place that would die with him". Because of a disagreement about the site of the palace in the park, Knobelsdorff was fired in 1746. Jan Bouman, a Dutch architect, finished the project. During the 19th century, the palace became a residence of Frederick William IV. He employed the architect Ludwig Persius to restore and enlarge the palace, while Ferdinand von Arnim was charged with improving the grounds and thus the view from the palace. The town of Potsdam, with its palaces, was a favourite place of residence for the German imperial family until the fall of the Hohenzollern dynasty in 1918. After World War II, the palace became a tourist attraction in East Germany. Following German reunification in 1990, Frederick's body was returned to the palace and buried in a new tomb overlooking the gardens he had created. Sanssouci and its extensive gardens became a World Heritage Site in 1990 under the protection of UNESCO; in 1995, the Foundation for Prussian Palaces and Gardens in Berlin-Brandenburg was established to care for Sanssouci and the other former imperial palaces in and around Berlin. These palaces are now visited by more than two million people a year from all over the world.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11139284154/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*the Brandenburg Gate, the foremost landmark of Germany*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9902883124/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Famous view – private residence of German chancellor Angela Merkel and Berlin museum island (UNESCO world heritage site)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9872321903/in/photostream/


----------



## FAAN

*Black Forest, Baden-Württemberg*


Lifeline by andywon, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

*Black Forest, Baden-Württemberg*


Enlightened by andywon, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

edit


----------



## FAAN

*Palatinate Forest, Rheinland-Pfalz*


Magic Kingdom by andywon, on Flickr


Fairy-Tale World by andywon, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Braunschweiger Burgplatz*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotoamateuer62/13121110573/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Promenade von Binz*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotoamateuer62/12764595345/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Vogtsburg im Kaiserstuhl, Baden-Wurttemberg*











In the (Spot-)Light by Andreas Wonisch via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Munstertal, Baden-Wurttemberg*











Alps View by Andreas Wonisch via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Vogtsburg im Kaiserstuhl, Baden-Wurttemberg*











Kaiserstuhl Spring Idyll by Andreas Wonisch via flickr









Kaiserstuhl Fall Idyll by Andreas Wonisch via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

Amazing landscape!!!


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Munich Metro Stations*











München (Munich), Germany - Metro station "Georg-Brauchle Ring" by jaime.silva via flickr









Candidplatz by Achim Lammerts via flickr









Munich Metro by mhobl via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bauhaus, Dessau, Saxony-Anhalt*





















Bauhaus in Dessau by mompl via flickr









Bauhaus Dessau by mompl via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Braunschweig*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotoamateuer62/12740460564/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Quedlinburg*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotoamateuer62/12494576864/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Quedlinburg*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotoamateuer62/12301379496/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Göttingen*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotoamateuer62/11960356263/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Rügen*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotoamateuer62/11579067175/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Promenade von Binz *











http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotoamateuer62/11202151356/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig

Some "mirror" tricks by photographer but still wonderful to me. 


*Frankfurt, Hesse*











Foto: Markus Reitz - FRANKFURT.de


It looks like upside-down​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Ravennaschlucht, Baden - Württemberg*











Through a Jungle by Andreas Wonisch via flickr
​


----------



## extrawelt

*Magdeburg*









_Core_


----------



## hugodiekonig

My personal favorite German castle 


*Schloss Schwerin, Schwerin, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*










Schloss Schwerin by Harald Hoyer via flickr









Schweriner Schloss - BUGA 2009 Preview by Harald Hoyer via flickr​


----------



## extrawelt

*Magdeburg*









_Source_


----------



## Carot

*Torgau*, Saxony, Market Square
This is the city where American and Russian soldiers famously first met on German soil in WWII (technically they first met earlier in a small nearby village, then a few hours later in this city).



Carot said:


>


----------



## Boyshow

*Altstadt von Freiburg*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotoamateuer62/9499454497/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Obertsdorf, Bavaria*













Oberstdorf.de​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bonn, North-Rhine Westphalia*











Germany (Allemagne) - Bonn Vol 5 by Antonio Ponte via flickr









Germany (Allemagne) - Bonn Vol 2 by Antonio Ponte via flickr









Germany (Allemagne) - Bonn Vol 3 by Antonio Ponte via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ *more of Bonn*











Germany (Allemagne) - Bonn Vol 4 by Antonio Ponte via flickr









Germany (Allemagne) - Bonn Vol 4 by Antonio Ponte via flickr









Germany (Allemagne) - Bonn Vol 3 by Antonio Ponte via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bremen*











Deutschland (Allemagne) - Bremen - Weser (Vol. 2) by Antonio Ponte via flickr










Deutschland (Allemagne) - Bremen - Weser (Vol. 2) by Antonio Ponte via flickr









Deutschland (Allemagne) - Bremen - Weser (Vol. 2) by Antonio Ponte via flickr​


----------



## cinxxx

*The new TRIAS building in Leipzig*

Leipzig by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Wartburg Castle, Thuringia*











2011 07 13 - 134425z - departing Wartburg Castle, Eisenach - U 005 by Uli & Liz Baecker via flickr










Visit Germany​


----------



## Boyshow

*Black Forest*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotoamateuer62/9432754641/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Münster von Freiburg *










http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotoamateuer62/9421753840/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Schlossarkaden *
Vorderfront des Einkaufszentrums Schlossarkaden in Braunschweig










http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotoamateuer62/9235128031/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Quedlinburg*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotoamateuer62/9170596733/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Braunschweiger Löwe*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotoamateuer62/9165259934/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Unteruhldingen *
Weltkulturerbe Pfahlbauten von Unteruhldingen

UNESCO World Heritage










http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotoamateuer62/9157368262/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Black Forest*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotoamateuer62/9124854870/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Black Forest 
Blick in das Land.
*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotoamateuer62/8945602704/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Unteruhldingen *
Weltkulturerbe Pfahlbauten von Unteruhldingen

UNESCO World Heritage










http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotoamateuer62/8921150928/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Sellin, Rügen, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*











Sellin on the Baltic Sea island of Ruegen Germany by dicau58 via flickr









das Wahrzeichen Sellin / Ruegen Germany by dicau58 via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Hamburg*











Hafencity Hamburg Germany by dicau58 via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Stadttor von Villingen*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotoamateuer62/8740746828/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Quedlinburg*











http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotoamateuer62/8730255985/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Hamburg*











Maritimes Museum Hamburg by Tim A. Bruening via flickr










Ellerntorbrücke Hamburg by Tim A. Bruening via flickr










Commerzbank Hamburg by Tim A. Bruening via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Dortmund - Westenhellweg*










Dortmund - Alter Markt










http://www.flickr.com/photos/03081994/5650216301/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Dortmund - Straßenbahncafè*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/03081994/5650166045/in/photostream/


----------



## cinxxx

*Dresden, Saxony* - Der Zwinger

Dresden - Zwinger by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - Zwinger by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - Zwinger by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius

*Idstein / Hesse*









barnyz









barnyz









barnyz​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius

*Merzig / Saarland*









Stefan_68









Stefan_68









Stefan_68​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*More of Hamburg*











Rathausschleuse Hamburg by Tim A. Bruening via flickr









Hafencity with Elbphilharmony by Tim A. Bruening via flickr










Alsterarkaden Hamburg by Tim A. Bruening via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bad Kissingen, Bavaria*











Bad Kissingen by Johann Stier via flickr









Bad Kissingen by Johann Stier via flickr









Bad Kissingen by Johann Stier via flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Kiel, Schleswig - Holstein*











Kieler Hafenpanorama im Morgenlicht by Jan Petersen via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Lübz, Ludwigslust-Parchim, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*











8805 Mühlenstrasse in Lübz - Das Fachwerk-Wohnhaus von 1759 (lks.) - historische Wassermühle von 1850 (Bildmitte). by stadt + land via flickr taken on September 20, 2014









8834 Einstöckige Wohnhäuser unterschiedlicher Baustile - Bilder der Architektur in Lübz, Mecklenburg - Vorpommern. by stadt + land via flickr taken on September 20, 2014









8822 Spätromanischer Amtsturm in Lübz, erbaut 1308. Rechts das barocke Amtshaus - erbaut 1759. by stadt + land via flickr taken on September 20, 2014​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Müritz-Elde-Wasserweg, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*











9056 Sportboot auf dem Müritz-Elde-Wasserweg in Plau am See - Kirchturm der St. Marienkirche. by by stadt + land via flickr taken on September 24, 2014









8890 Elde-Müritz-Wasserstrasse in Plau am See - Anlegeplätze im Stadthafen. by stadt + land via flickr taken on September 24, 2014
​


----------



## Nando_ros

*Breitscheidplatz, Berlin*


Breitscheidplatz Berlin by Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraper2012

*Bayerwerk Leverkusen*









http://www.ingenieur.de/var/storage...066-2-ger-DE/Das-Bayer-Werk-in-Leverkusen.jpg


----------



## skyscraper2012

*Porsche Leipzig*


----------



## skyscraper2012

*Mercedes-Benz Autonomous Truck 2025*


----------



## skyscraper2012

*Jasmund National Park, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*


----------



## skyscraper2012

*Sassnitz, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*


----------



## erbse

Very nice! But please give credit to your sources and provide a link, thank you.


----------



## Boyshow

*Hohenschwangau - Alpsee*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15015714310/in/pool-schwangau


----------



## Boyshow

*Germania, Füssen (2014) *
Castello di Neuschwainstein 




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14958735271/in/pool-schwangau/


----------



## skyscraper2012

*Herrenhausen Palace and Gardens, Hannover*


----------



## Marbur66

Wow, that's a big and impressive garden.


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Barmstedt, Kreis Pinneberg - Schleswig-Holstein*












9816 Blick über den Burggraben der Barmstedter Schlossinsel zum Schlossgefängnis. by stadt + land via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bad Doberan, Mecklenburg- Vorpommern.*











8555 Häuserzeile - Geschäftshäuser, Wohnhäuser in Bad Doberan - restaurierte Gebäude. by stadt + land via flickr










8548 Häuserzeile - Geschäftshäuser, Wohnhäuser in Bad Doberan - restaurierte Gebäude. by stadt + land via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Ammersbek, Hamburg*











Ammersbek / Metropolregion Hamburg. by stadt + land via flickr










8765 Zweifamilienhaus mit Jägerzaun und Holztor; unterschiedliche Dachpfannen - Siedlung Daheim; Ahrensburg - Ammersbek; Metropolregion Hamburg. by stadt + land via flickr










8708 Haus am Schüberg in Hoisbüttel / Ammersbek - Kunstobjekt vor dem Eingang des Tagungszentrum, Bildungszentrum.by stadt + land via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Hansestadt Anklam, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*











4374 Steintor in Anklam - Wahrzeichen der Hansestadt; das 32 m hohe Stadttor entstand um 1450. Im Hintergrund der Kirchturm der Marienkirche. by stadt + land via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Ahrensburg, Metropolitan Hamburg - Holstein, Schleswig Holstein*











8859 Denkmalgeschütztes Fachwerkhaus - Rauchhaus in Ahrensburg, Schleswig Holstein. by stadt + land via flickr

8856 Alte Kate - reetgedecktes historisches Fachwerkhaus in Ahrensburg, Kreis Stormarn. by stadt + land via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Heidelberg, Baden-Württemberg*












Photo from: Alexander Ehhalt PHOTOGRAPHY​


----------



## skyscraper2012

*Heide Park, Soltau*









© George Hoff


----------



## Twister2010

*Drostei, Pinneberg​*

Pinneberger Drostei by loppen, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraper2012

*Schleißheim Palace, Munich*


----------



## Boyshow

*Reichstag*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/cromeo/15213743428/in/pool-germany/


----------



## Boyshow

*Nature in the City *
Berlin - Lietzensee










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15400292005/in/pool-germany/


----------



## Boyshow

*Otterndorf*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15163109158/in/pool-germany/


----------



## Boyshow

*ULM *



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/ericstanislas54/5010656670/in/pool-germany/


----------



## erbse

*skyscraper2012*: Again, *you need to give credit to your image sources*. Give a link to the site where you got the photos from. Otherwise your posts might get deleted by a moderator. Thank you.


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15213292408/in/pool-germany/


----------



## erbse

No HDR / photoshop orgies please! Thank you.


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Boizenburg an der Elbe, Metropolitan Hamburg*












0675 Historisches Rathaus und St. Marien Kirche in Boizenburg an der Elbe. Café auf dem Marktplatz in der Sonne - Sonnenschirme. by stadt + land via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Havelberg, Saxony - Anhalt*











2673 Mohnfeld bei Havelberg / im Hintergrund Windräder, Windkraftanlage. by stadt + land via flickr










2701 Mohnblüte bei Havelberg / im Hintergrund Windräder, Windkraftanlagen. by stadt + land via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schloß von Ludwig II / Ludwig II Castle, Chiemsee, Bavaria*


tags : hugo , castle , Schloß










Herrenchiemsee (Deutschland, Germany, Allemagne):Schloß von Ludwig II von Bayern, das vom Schloß von Versailles des Königs von Frankreich, Ludwig XIV fest inspiriert ist, dessen eifriger Bewunderer er war. Ludwig II of Bavaria castle strongly inspired by by Pierre via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*The cave of Venus, Linderhof, Bavaria*


tags : cave , artificial , Ludwig II










Linderhof (Deutschland, Germany, Allemagne)ie Höhle von Venus, die künstliche Höhle, im Park des Schloßes, von Ludwig II von Bayern in der Ehrung an die Oper von Wagner, Tannhäuser.The cave of Venus, artificial cave in the park of the castle, wan by Pierre via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Saxon Switzerland along the Elbe Valley, Bad Schandau, Saxony*











Deutschland, Germany, Allemagne: Die sächsische Schweiz längs des Tales der Elba, la Suisse saxonne le long de la vallée de l'Elbe, Saxon switzerland along the Elbe Valley. Sehr spektakuläre felsige Naturschönheit, very spectacular rocky natural site, Sit by Pierre via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Ludwigsplatz mit der Ludwigskirche (Ludwigs square with the Ludwig Church)
Saarbrücken, Saarland
*

tags: church , square










Saarbrücken, Sarrebruck (Deutschland Germany): Der Ludwigsplatz mit der Ludwigskirche, einer der barocken wegen Deutschlands berühmtesten Plätze, mit einer Königlichen Platzes Architektur die mit seinen großartigen Gebäuden die hier weiß sind umgeben ist by Pierre via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Linderhof Castle, Linderhof, Bavaria*











Linderhof (Deutschland, Germany, Allemagne):Eines der großartigen Schlösser von Ludwig II von Bayern mit seinem fabelhaften Park. One of Ludwig II of Bavaria luxurious castles with its magnificent park. by Pierre via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*H-E-I-D-E-L-B-E-R-G *
:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


*Heidelberg Castle, Heidelberg, Baden-Wurttemberg*











Heidelberg (Germany): le Château vu depuis le Vieux Pont, Das seit der alten Brücke gesehene Schloß, the castle seen from the Old Bridge. by Pierre via flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Meersburg, Baden-Wurttemberg*











Meersburg (Deutschland, Germany, Allemagne):Fabelhaftes malerisches Dorf, auf den Borden des Bodensees. Magnificent picturesque village, on the lakesides of Constance. by Pierre via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Weimar Library, Weimar, Thuringia*



tags: library , baroque , UNESCO , Welterbe









Weimar, Deutschland, Germany, Allemagne: Die Bibliothek Anna Amalia, eine der schönste barocke Bibliothek der Welt, the library Anna Amalia, one of the most beautiful baroque library of the world. by Pierre via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Demmin, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*











7151 Katholische Maria Rosenkranz Kirche; erbaut 1915 - Architekt Josef Welz; neugotische Architektur. by stadt + land via flickr









7435 Historische Architektur in der Hansestadt Demmin - Verwaltungsgebäude. by stadt + land via flickr 









7087 Mehrstöckige Wohnhäuser, Hochhäuser in Demmin - im Hintergrund die Demminer Mühle, Achtständerbau von 1810. by stadt + land via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bad Doberan, Mecklenburg- Vorpommern*











8548 Häuserzeile - Geschäftshäuser, Wohnhäuser in Bad Doberan - restaurierte Gebäude. by stadt + land via flickr









8567 Bahnhof Bad Doberan - stehender REGIO-Zug / Klassizistische Architektur.









8531 Ehemalige Großherzogliche Salongebäude in Bad Doberan - entstanden 1801/02 nach Plänen C. Th. Severins. ​


----------



## GdlMty

Ottenhöfen.


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg, Germany*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/maxunterwegs/15261414397/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Seagulls, Landungsbrücken, Hamburg, Germany*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/maxunterwegs/15233934088/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Spitalerstraße, Hamburg, Germany*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/maxunterwegs/15233653608/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Rathaus, Hamburg, Germany*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/maxunterwegs/15413174572/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Berchtesgaden*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ulysalis/14787362368/


----------



## Boyshow

*Berchtesgaden*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ulysalis/15261079202/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Halle, Saxony-Anhalt*












Halle Pix​


----------



## Nando_ros

Amazing pics  

:cheers:


----------



## Nando_ros

*Frankfurt, Hesse*


ECB at Dusk by Dembo, on Flickr


ECB at Dusk by Dembo, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Leikenhusen, Schleswig-Holstein, Germany*











Sunset on the North Sea coasts / Sonnenuntergang an der Nordseeküste (258/365) by trombone65 via flickr​


----------



## Twister2010

*Grömitz| Schleswig Holstein​*

Grömitz by kalakeli, on Flickr


Grömitz by kalakeli, on Flickr


----------



## Twister2010

*Bay of Lübeck​*

_MG_0325 by LB-fotos, on Flickr

_MG_9228 by LB-fotos, on Flickr


IMG_7395 by LB-fotos, on Flickr


Brodtener Steilufer by LB-fotos, on Flickr


Grömitz by LB-fotos, on Flickr


Pelzerhaken by LB-fotos, on Flickr


Scharbeutz by LB-fotos, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rios...sul da Alemanha*

South of Germany










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ulysalis/15004186397/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg Hauptbahnhof, Hamburg, Germany*




























http://www.flickr.com/photos/maxunterwegs/15403978132/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloß Wartburg (Wartburg Castle)*

The Wartburg overlooks the town of Eisenach in the region of Thuringia, Germany.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15388210326/in/pool-germany


----------



## Boyshow

*Grapes over Rudesheim*










*Castle Schnellenburg. Situated in Attendorn, Germany. *










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15260445717/in/pool-germany/


----------



## Boyshow

*Lindauer Hafen*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15273264777/in/pool-germany/


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Oberwesel, Rhineland-Palatinate*











D RTS 2016 905-9 Oberwesel 26-05-2014 by peters452002 via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Gengenbach, Baden-Wurttemberg*


tags: vineyard










Gengenbach, Germany | Panorama 6 Pictures | 2014 | Olympus OM-D E-M5 | 12-50mm f3.5-6.3 by Roland C. Vogt via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Ludwigsburg Palace, Ludwigsburg, Baden-Wurttemberg*











Ludwigsburg Palace by barnyz via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Tubinga, Baden-Wurttemberg*











Tübingen by barnyz via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Thai Garden, Unter-Sendling, Munich, Bavaria*











München, Westpark, Thailändische Sala mit Buddha-Statue by Heribert Pohl via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Frankfurt, Hesse*











Frankfurt, GER 2014 by Guy Gorek via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Detmold, North Rhine-Westphalia*











Chapel School by novofotoo via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Altstadt, Bremen, Bremen*











Bremen by kadege59 via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*** Port city of Hamburg ***










https://www.flickr.com/photos/kaischy-photography/15273006990/in/pool-germany/


----------



## Boyshow

*Cologne*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/tomaszba/15396869075/in/pool-germany/


----------



## Boyshow

*Medienhafen Düsseldorf*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/sixxseventyfive/15272859308/in/pool-germany/


----------



## Boyshow

*Dampfspektakel 2014 / Explore Oct 2, 2014*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/matt-koerner1/15231164230/in/pool-germany/


----------



## Boyshow

*Lübeck, Germany *

Holsten Gate










https://www.flickr.com/photos/depenbusch/15244773980/in/pool-germany/


----------



## hugodiekonig

*City Library of Stuttgart, Baden - Württemberg*





Stadbibliothek Stuttgart by -Siep-, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schiller Platz/Square/Plaza, Stuttgart, Baden - Württemberg*



Stuttgart, plaza Schiller by julian-oa, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Ortenberg Castle, Baden - Württemberg*



Ortenberg Castle by BraCom (Bram), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Burg Stahleck, Bacharach, Rhineland-Palatinate*




Burg Stahleck, Bacharach by maxunterwegs, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Moated Castle, Lembeck, North Rhine-Westphalia*




moated castle lembeck by Sabinche, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Hohenzollern Castle*



Hohenzollern Castle, Germany by emiller800, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Lichtenstein Castle, Swabian Alb, Baden-Württemberg*



Lichtenstein Castle by daniel_huebner_photography, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Burg Stolberg, Stolberg, North Rhine - Westphalia*




Burg Stolberg by Grain.less, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Heidelberg Castle*




A beautiful day at the Heidelberg Castle II by boettcher.photography, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*International Neuroscience Institute, Hannover, Lower Saxony*




International Neuroscience Institute 1 by Sebastian Grote, on Flickr


International Neuroscience Institute 2 by Sebastian Grote, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Kö Bogen, Düsseldorf, North Rhine-Westphalia*



Kö Bogen 3 by Kerstin Rüttgerodt, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Weißer Turm Bad Homburger Schlosspark*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/sebastianschnack/8912363038/in/pool-germany/


----------



## Boyshow

*Alt-Treptow, Berlin, Bundesland Berlin*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15395377936/in/pool-germany/


----------



## Boyshow

*Oberbaumbrücke*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15456159115/in/pool-germany/


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin - Brandenburger 
*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/danielmennerich/5688800838/in/gallery-moldura-72157625775734404/


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin *










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5135914531/in/gallery-moldura-72157625775734404/


----------



## Boyshow

*Up to the Heidelberg Castle.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/lordvarimathras/15268621748/in/pool-germany/


----------



## Boyshow

*Alemanha - Berlim – O edifício do Reichstag e a sua História*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5125656576/in/gallery-moldura-72157625775734404/


----------



## Boyshow

*alemanha - heidelberg*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/adelinavizoso/5843579594/in/gallery-moldura-72157625775734404/


----------



## gravesVpelli

*Hitler's former mountain retreat at Berchtesgaden (rebuilt)*









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bad Oldesloe, Schleswig - Holstein*



9290 Wohngebäude - Wirtschaftsgebäude vom Küster der Kirchengemeinde Oldesloe - erbaut Anfang des 19. Jahrhunderts, eingeschossiges Fachwerktraufenhaus mit Krüppelwalmdach. by stadt + land, on Flickr


9312 Fussgängerbrücke über die Trave - Jugendliche sitzen am Flussufer in Bad Oldesloe, Kreis Stormarn. by stadt + land, on Flickr


9209 Landarbeiterkate mit Reet gedeckt - Wohnhäuser für Bedienstete des Gut Altfresenburg. by stadt + land, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Nürnberg, Bavaria*



2292 Stoffdächer des Nürnberger Weihnachtsmarkt an der spätgotischen Frauenkirche - Tannenbaum mit Lichtern. by stadt + land, on Flickr



1245 Heilig Geist Hospital an der Pregnitz in Nürnberg - ehem. Aufbewahrungsstätte der Reichskleinodien; jetzt Seniorenwohnheim. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Eutin, Kreis Ostholstein, Metro Hamburg*




8990 Strasse Am Rosengarten in Eutin - Fachwerkgebäude, Gründerzeitarchitektur. by stadt + land, on Flickr


9086 Marktplatz der Kreisstadt Eutin in der Sonne. by stadt + land, on Flickr


9091 Marktplatz der Kreisstadt Eutin; links das Witwenpalais - re. die St. Michaeliskirche; Anfang des 13. Jahrhunderts als dreischiffige Basilika erbaut. Eine Pferdekutsche fährt über den Platz - Restaurant Tische unter Sonnenschirmen by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## cinxxx

*Dresden, Saxony*

Dresden - Theaterplatz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - Theaterplatz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ more of Eutin, Kreis Ostholstein



9100 Eutiner Marktplatz - Bürgerhäuser in unterschiedlichem Architekturstil; Denkmal / Stele für die gefallenen Soldaten des deutsch-französischen Krieges 1870 / 1871. by stadt + land, on Flickr


9098 Marktplatz in Eutin - Sonne, blauer Himmel - im Hintergrund das herzogliche Witwenpalais; erbaut 1787 für die Herzogin Ulrike Friederike Wilhelmine von Hessen Kassel als Altersresidenz. by stadt + land, on Flickr


9065 Lübecker Strasse in Eutin - Hausfassaden in unterschiedlichen Architketurstilrichtungen. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Maria Elisabeth Lüders Haus, Berlin*



regierungsviertel by spreephoto.de, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Frankfurt am Main, Hesse*



"Hauptwache", Frankfurt am Main Skyline - Past & Present by I Prahin | www.southeastasia-images.com, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Museum Brandhorst, Lehel, Munich, Bavaria*



Museum Brandhorst / Sauerbruch Hutton by Burçin YILDIRIM, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*The German National Library, Leipzig, Saxony*




German National Library Leipzig by daniel_moeller, on Flickr



German National Library Leipzig by daniel_moeller, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Hegau, Baden - Württemberg*



Hegau Sunset by Markus Keller, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Hamburg 2014*



Hamburg, Germany - The paerl of Germany by gerckens.photo - Thx for 1.5 Million views, on Flickr


Hamburg, Germany - The paerl of Germany by gerckens.photo - Thx for 1.5 Million views, on Flickr


20140423_190352-HDR by oleksiisalo, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Potsdamer Platz, Berlin*



Time Flies (Berlin) by Andy Brandl - www.PhotonMix.com, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Maximilianeum, Munich, Bavaria*



Phot.Munich.Maximilianeum.01.031413.8735 by frankartculinary, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Klettgau, Baden-Wurttemberg*




Germany, Klettgau by frankartculinary, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Stade, Lower Saxony*




Phot.Stade.Port.Hanseatic.01.091130.4185 by frankartculinary, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Altes Land, Lower Saxony*



Phot.Altes.Land.01.051308.5761 by frankartculinary, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*National Theatre, Lehel, Munich, Bavaria*



National Theatre by werner boehm *, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Opernhaus Halle, Halle (Saale), Saxony-Anhalt*



Opernhaus Halle by Buecherkoenig, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Magravial Opera House, Bayreuth, Bavaria*



tags: UNESCO , opera house , opernhaus


_LZX6903 by Vagamundos.net/Carlos Olmo, on Flickr



Bayreuth 04 Markgräfliches Opernhaus by Arnim Schulz, on Flickr



opernhaus by RU.bin, on Flickr




​


----------



## Boyshow

*Würzburg, Germany*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/maxunterwegs/15284515868/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Marienkapelle, Würzburg, Germany*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/maxunterwegs/15470190462/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Residenz, Würzburg, Germany*




























http://www.flickr.com/photos/maxunterwegs/15264455367/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Basilica of Constantine, Trier, Rhineland - Palatinate*



Germany-5280 - Basilica of Constantine by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Freiburg, Baden-Wurttemberg*



Freiburg Hauptbahnhof by micagoto, on Flickr


Freiburg, Germany by CTG/SF, on Flickr


Kolben-Kaffee-Akademie by micagoto, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Esslingen, Baden-Wurttemberg*



Esslingen am Neckar by barnyz, on Flickr


ESSLINGEN, , Frontansicht des alten Rathaus, 65-20/2125 by roba66, on Flickr


Esslingen am Neckar by barnyz, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schloss Nymphenburg, Munich, Bavaria*



Schloss Nymphenburg/München - Nymphenburg Palace/Munich ~ Explore by Kat-i, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bürgersaalkirche, Munich, Bavaria*


tags: kirche, church



Bürgersaalkirche in München/Munich by Kat-i, on Flickr


​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Kloster Weltenburg (Weltenburg Abbey), Holzharlanden, Bavaria*



Kloster Weltenburg - Weltenburg Abbey by Kat-i, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Goslar, Lower Saxony*



Goslar - Kaiserstadt und Unesco-Weltkulturerbe -- Goslar - Imperial city and UNESCO World Heritage Site by Kat-i, on Flickr


Altstadt von Goslar by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


Peterstraße in Goslar by Foto Martien, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Herbst 2012 - Wieselsberg, Bavaria*



Herbst 2012 - Autumn 2012 by Kat-i, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Landshut, Bavaria*



Die Dächer von Landshut/Niederbayern - The roofs of the historic city of Landshut/Lower Bavaria ~ Explore by Kat-i, on Flickr


Dunkle Wolken über der Stadt - Black clouds ... by Kat-i, on Flickr



Landshut - Isargestade ... by Kat-i, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*St. Goar, Rhineland-Palatinate
*


St. Goarshausen am Rhein mit der Burg Katz – St. Goarshausen situated on the River Rhine with Katz Castle by Kat-i, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Mainau, Baden - Württemberg
*


Mainau. by eugenius_83, on Flickr


Deutschordenschloss auf der Insel Mainau by P.H. Images, on Flickr


Tulpenschau auf Insel Mainau by Ulla Sinikka Photo, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Hamburg*



Louisiana Star #2 by Tanja Arnold Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Schlossbeleuchtung (Castle Illumination), Heidelberg, Germany*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/maxunterwegs/15166841532/in/set-72157627187697324


----------



## Boyshow

*Neckarwiese, Heidelberg, Germany*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/maxunterwegs/15189315281/in/set-72157627187697324/


----------



## Boyshow

*Holbeinsteg & skyline, Frankfurt, Germany*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/maxunterwegs/15247823971/in/set-72157627187697324/


----------



## Boyshow

*Breakdancers, Zeil, Frankfurt, Germany*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/maxunterwegs/15096194525/in/set-72157627187697324/


----------



## Boyshow

*MyZeil shopping center, Frankfurt, Germany*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/maxunterwegs/14906226767/in/set-72157627187697324/


----------



## Boyshow

*Wallfahrtsbasilika St. Georg, Walldürn, Germany*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/maxunterwegs/14758123318/in/set-72157627187697324/


----------



## Boyshow

*Altes Rathaus, Walldürn, Germany*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/maxunterwegs/14927275106/in/set-72157627187697324/


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Stuttgart, Baden-Wurttemberg*



Lake of Fire........(Explored 2014-09-19) by kanaristm, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Besigheim, Ludwigsburg, Baden-Württemberg*



Vineyard Terraces above the Wine Route (Württemberger Weinstraße) by Batikart, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Weinstadt, Baden-Wurttemberg
*



Autumn Vineyard by Habub3, on Flickr



Little House in the Autumn Vineyard by Habub3, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schwäbisch Hall , Schwäbisch Hall , Baden-Württemberg*



Schwäbisch Hall by Habub3, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*St. Veitskapelle Efringen-Kirchen - Istein, Baden-Württemberg*



St. Veitskapelle Efringen-Kirchen - Istein by Michael_H., on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Lörrach, Brombach, Baden-Württemberg*



Lörrach - Brombach - Germanus-Kirche by Michael_H., on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Kirchberg, Baden-Württemberg*



Kirchberg by kanaristm, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Cottbus, Brandenburg*



Altmarkt und Marktbrunnen Cottbus by Magdeburg, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bode Museum, Berlin*



Bode Museum, Berlin by Matilda Diamant, on Flickr


Bode Museum, Berlin by Matilda Diamant, on Flickr


The cupola - Bode Museum, Berlin by Matilda Diamant, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Magdeburg, Saxony - Anhalt*




"Klostermusem unser Lieben Frauen" Magdeburg, Germany // HDR by ikopix, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Königsplatz, Munich, Bavaria*



Koenigsplatz by bayernphoto, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai

*Konstanz*


Lutherkirche, Konstanz, Germany by Runemaker, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai

*Kiel, Schleswig-Holstein*


Hörn Spiegel by Prinz Wilbert, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai

*Lüneburg, Lower Saxony*


Lüneburg - Niedersachsen - Advent by Ela2007, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai

*Rostock, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*


Hansestadt Rostock, Silohalbinsel, im Stadthafen, IMG_2725_b-1 by wolfro54, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai

*Dresden, Saxony*


Dresden on the Elbe river by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

dp


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Wallanlagen Park, Stadhalle, Bremen*




Bremen Windmill Germany by Shahid A Khan, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bremen City Hall, Altstadt, Bremen*



Town hall Bremen Germeny by Shahid A Khan, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Haus Atlantis, Bremen*



Europe // Germany // Bremen // Haus Atlantis // Himmelssaal by msc-photodesign, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bremen Cathedral*



St Petri church Bremen by Leonie Gouweleeuw, on Flickr



interior of the Sankt Petri Dom by Smiley Man with a Hat, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Walldürn, Germany*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/maxunterwegs/14761365939/in/set-72157627187697324/


----------



## Boyshow

*Kraftwerk Staudinger, Großkrotzenburg, Germany*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/maxunterwegs/14668162760/in/set-72157627187697324/


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss Falkenlust, Brühl*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/maxunterwegs/13911576079/in/set-72157627187697324/


----------



## Boyshow

*Schlosspark, Schloss Augustusburg, Brühl*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/maxunterwegs/14095987534/in/set-72157627187697324/


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss Augustusburg, Brühl*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/maxunterwegs/14111699753/in/set-72157627187697324/


----------



## Boyshow

*Deutsches Eck, Moselle & Rhine rivers, Koblenz *

Seen from Festung Ehrenbreitstein.



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/maxunterwegs/14091601845/in/set-72157627187697324/


----------



## Boyshow

*Container ship entering the Moselle river, Deutsches Eck, Koblenz*





































https://www.flickr.com/photos/maxunterwegs/13902559367/in/set-72157627187697324/


----------



## Boyshow

*Koblenz, Germany*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/maxunterwegs/13894105820/in/set-72157627187697324/


----------



## Boyshow

*Viewing platform, Ehrenbreitstein, Koblenz*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/maxunterwegs/13889940127/in/set-72157627187697324/


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Rostock, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Panorama Warnemünde - Hafenseite (Panorama Warnemuende - Port side view) by nevs_71, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ and another Rostock photos



Blue by pan shot, on Flickr



Blue by pan shot, on Flickr


Lighthouse with Teapot by Futzliputzli, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Lübeck, Schleswig - Holstein*



Lübeck - 11071402 by Klaus Kehrls, on Flickr


Lübeck - 11071406 by Klaus Kehrls, on Flickr


Lübeck Trave in der Nacht by Sven O84, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bad Frankenhausen, Thuringia*




Der schiefe Turm von Bad Frankenhausen by LitschiCo-Erfurt.de I Fotografie, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Erfurt*



DomStufen - Festspiele 2014 in Erfurt I Jedermann by LitschiCo-Erfurt.de I Fotografie, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Forum Mittelrhein, Koblenz*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/maxunterwegs/14062895712/in/set-72157627187697324/


----------



## Boyshow

*Friedrichsplatz, Mannheim*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/maxunterwegs/13936654426/in/set-72157627187697324/


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Tangermünde, Saxony-Anhalt*









Tangermünde by Buridans Esel via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*
Moritzburg Castle* 

Moritzburg Castle is a Baroque palace in Moritzburg, in the German state of Saxony, near Dresden.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/kbaranowski/15008959692/in/pool-castlesofeurope


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Burg Vischering, North Rhine- Westphalia*









Burg Vischering - Lüdinghausen © Foto Oliver Franke, Tourismus NRW e.V. by Nordrhein-Westfalen via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Bad Oeynhausen*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/blava...yRT-pgf1Ke-pvGiNU-pxjk3A-pfNpef-pxduGY-pfJdZd


----------



## Boyshow

*Wernigerode Rathaus
*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/4worl...Z2R-psjqq3-psf1QA-ptXT7t-pcmZB2-prCXZq-ptnv9V


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Ständehaus, Düsseldorf*










Ständehaus K21 (View from Rheinturm) by Jorge Castro via flickr


Ständehaus 








Dusseldorf, Germany by Rick Ligthelm via flickr









in orbit by Klaus D. Plümer via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Sylvensteinsee *










https://www.flickr.com/photos/c-s-n...1Nb-p7PQmV-ppbCB7-p7y77q-p7oAaj-p7hXMN-poEutd


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Ürzig, Rhineland-Palatinate.*











Ürzig by harrietta_hirsch via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Göttingen*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/fotoa...Nb-p7PQmV-ppbCB7-p7y77q-p7oAaj-p7hXMN-poEutd/


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Engelsgrube, Lübeck, Schleswig-Holstein*











Lübeck Engelsgrube 131111 189.jpg by Jürgen Mangelsdorf via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*
Phaeno Science Center, Wolfsburg*









Phaeno Science Center by Dipta Nandana via flickr









zaha hadid - phaeno science center-18 by maurizio mucciola via flickr
​


----------



## Boyshow

*Die Aidlinger Höh*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/c-s-n...Nb-p7PQmV-ppbCB7-p7y77q-p7oAaj-p7hXMN-poEutd/


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Autobahn*



Berlin









Berlin Night by Alexander Steinhof via flickr









Autobahndreieck by Andreas Levers via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Neues Rathaus *
in Liepzig Germany










https://www.flickr.com/photos/inesv...Nb-p7PQmV-ppbCB7-p7y77q-p7oAaj-p7hXMN-poEutd/


----------



## Boyshow

*Newly discovered ruins at the Neumarkt, Dresden*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/smile...Nb-p7PQmV-ppbCB7-p7y77q-p7oAaj-p7hXMN-poEutd/


----------



## Boyshow

*Mystic Rocks *

The Extern Stones are a striking sandstone rock formation in the Teutoburg forest and as such a prominent natural landmark in Germany.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/96085...Nb-p7PQmV-ppbCB7-p7y77q-p7oAaj-p7hXMN-poEutd/


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Cuvillies Theater, Munich*











Donovan concert at the Cuvillies Theater, Munich by Rodrigo SEPÚLVEDA via flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros

*Schwerin Castle, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*


flower show by werner boehm *, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Krämerbrücke, Erfurt, Thuringia*


list of Germany’s top 10 sights © by werner boehm *, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bavarian Landscape*



Bavarian Landscape by Achim Thomae, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Gemeinde Einbeck*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/fotoa...Nb-p7PQmV-ppbCB7-p7y77q-p7oAaj-p7hXMN-poEutd/


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Tubinga, Baden-Wüttemberg*











Neckarufer Tübingen, 09/2009 by Winfried via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Augsburger Schaezlerpalais, Augsburg, Bavaria*












Schaezlerpalais, Augsburg by Robert Cutts via flickr









Augsburg Schaezlerpalais interior by barnyz via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Augustusburg palace, Brühl, Germany*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/26849...Nb-p7PQmV-ppbCB7-p7y77q-p7oAaj-p7hXMN-poEutd/


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Augsburg Rathaus, Ausgburg, Bavaria*











Augsburg Rathaus by barynz via flickr









Augsburg Rathaus interior by barynz via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schloss Callenberg, Coburg-Beiersdorf, Bavaria*










source









Schloss Callenberg by Matthias Bachmann via flickr









Schloss Callenberg by Matthias Bachmann via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Wir waren im Harz – Der Selke Wasserfall *
We were in the Harz - The Selke waterfall










https://www.flickr.com/photos/47290...Nb-p7PQmV-ppbCB7-p7y77q-p7oAaj-p7hXMN-poEutd/


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Leipzig, Saxony*










Alte Börse by Michael via flickr










Oper by Michael via flickr










Gewandhaus by Michael via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Neubrandenburg, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*









Neubrandenburg by Torsten Maue via flickr









Neubrandenburg by Torsten Maue via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Heidelberg*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/kanar...Nb-p7PQmV-ppbCB7-p7y77q-p7oAaj-p7hXMN-poEutd/


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Christlesee, Allgäu, Bavaria*













Photo from: Dein Bayern​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Weimar, Thuringia*










Weimar Markt by Torsten Maue via flickr









Neues Museum in Weimar by Torsten Maue via flickr









 Weimar Impressionen by Torsten Maue via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/lenno...K7V-pEGx5z-pF1yqA-pouVUi-porLfB-pCQQ5Y-pou9Mf


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/66620...7V-pEGx5z-pF1yqA-pouVUi-porLfB-pCQQ5Y-pou9Mf/


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14915544864/in/set-72157648767023695


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14914004003/in/set-72157648767023695/


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt *










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15348176077/in/set-72157648767023695/


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Stuttgart*









Stuttgart at night by Hubert Nowak via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Deutschland - Monschau *










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15469004711


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Obersee, Berchtesgaden, Bavaria
*



Obersee, Berchtesgaden by Tanatip.c, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Burg Eltz, Wierschem, Mayen-Koblenz , Rhineland - Palatinate*



Burg Eltz - DSC_0922 by nickybay, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Zwinger Dresden*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/blickma/15357428089/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow

*Frauenkirche Dresden*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/blickma/15544043435/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow

*Gerzen *

Die Pfarrkirche St. Georg



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/korom/15357645888/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow

*Gerzen*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/korom/14923035984/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow

*Gerzen *

Ehemaliges Hofmarkschloss mit Kapelle



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/korom/15358155960/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow

*Gerzen *



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/korom/15357799667/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow

*Gerzen*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/korom/15541129931/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow

*München *

Impressionen aus München - Abends auf dem Marienplatz.

Impression from Munich.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/riesenfotos/15520133486/in/[email protected]/


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Mosel Valley*



Mosel Valley - DSC_0774 by nickybay, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Cochem, Cochem-Zell, Rhineland - Palatinate*



Cochem, Germany - DSC_0859 by nickybay, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schloß Neuschwanstein, Schwangau, Ostallgäu, Bavaria*



Schloß Neuschwanstein from Marienbrücke - DSC_1010 by nickybay, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Hansestadt Anklam, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



4391 Wohnblocks - mehrstöckige Wohnhäuser in Anklam, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern - Kirchturm der Garnisonskirche,Die ehem. Heilig-Geist-Kirche / Barockkirche wurde 1738 erbaut; sie wird jetzt als Wohnaus genutzt. by stadt + land, on Flickr



4392 Binnenhafen der Hansestadt Anklam - Speichergebäude, Hafenkran - das Binnenschiff DÖMITZ liegt am Kai. by stadt + land, on Flickr


4392 Binnenhafen der Hansestadt Anklam - Speichergebäude, Hafenkran - das Binnenschiff DÖMITZ liegt am Kai. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bamberg, Bavaria*




2682 Blick über die Untere Brücke Bambergs mit Kaiserin Kunigunde zum ehem Schlachthaus an der Regnitz. by stadt + land, on Flickr



2686 Blick auf die Regnitz in Bamberg - ein Fahrgastschiff liegt am Kai bei einem historischen Kran - dahinter das ehem. Schlachthaus. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bad Oldesloe, Kreisstadt, Schleswig - Holstein*




9404 Marktplatz von Bad Oldesloe, Kreis Stormarn - historische Architektur und Kopfsteinpflaster, Gänselieselbrunnen. by stadt + land, on Flickr


9404 Marktplatz von Bad Oldesloe, Kreis Stormarn - historische Architektur und Kopfsteinpflaster, Gänselieselbrunnen. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schweinfurt, Bavaria*



Schweinfurt, Bavaria, Germany, Heilig Geist Kirche, chiesa Spirito Santo, iglesia Espíritu Santo, l’église Saint-Esprit, church Holy Spirit, Kościół Duch Święty (Schultesstraße), Neuromanik 1897 - 1902 by Josef Lex (you are the best - world class folk!), on Flickr


Rathaus Schweinfurt by Ken Zirkel, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Konsumtempel Mannheim, Mannheim, Baden-Württemberg*













Photo by: Problemkind​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Mannheim, Baden-Wurttemberg*



Mannheim by Sonja Koch, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai

*Lüneburg, Lower Saxony*


Der Kran am Stint by Metal Maik, on Flickr


Germany Lüneburg Winter by jutfotos, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai

*Stuttgart, Baden-Württemberg*


Stuttgart, St John's Church by barnyz, on Flickr


Herbst-Himmel über Stuttgart by kanaristm, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai

*Gemünden am Main, Bavaria*


440 320 Gemünden am Main (2588) by christophschneider1, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai

*Tübingen, Baden-Württemberg*


Tübingen, Reflections by barnyz, on Flickr


IMG_3568 by matthiaskunz, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai

*Idstein, Hesse*


Idstein by barnyz, on Flickr


Idstein by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai

*Cochem, Rhineland-Palatinate*


Cochem Castle from the Moselle Bridge by destinatio (very busy), on Flickr


Cochem by TIM BRUENING · PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai

*Heidelberg*


A Turning of the Seasons (Explored 2014-09-25) by kanaristm, on Flickr


Rainy Day in the Old Town............. by kanaristm, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Rathaus Wernigerode, Harz, Saxony-Anhalt*



Rathaus Wernigerode by Gruenewiese86, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Assmannshausen, Hesse*



BYB 142 130, Assmanshausen 16.4.2014 by VTZK, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Alter Oper Frankfurt, Frankfurt, Hesse*



Frankfurt2014 by GrammateyL, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schlossgarten, Schwerin, Mecklenburg - Vorpommern*



Schwerin 2014, Schlossgarten, Blick zur Altstadt by renate.hildebrandt, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Wernigerode, Saxony-Anhalt*



Wenn die Sonne untergeht 65/365 by Gruenewiese86, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Obersee Berchtesgaden, Bavaria*



Obersee Berchtesgaden by gerrit-worldwide.de, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Frankfurt, Hesse*



Luminale 2014 Frankfurt by Haldorfer, on Flickr



Frankfurt Skyline EZB 2 by friedrichs.photos, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Alt-Treptow, Berlin*



Aquarella 2014 by Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Festival of Lights Berlin 2014*



Berliner Dom by lippediak, on Flickr


Humboldt Universität zu Berlin by lippediak, on Flickr


Gendarmenmarkt Berlin by lippediak, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

Bitte Hilfen! What bridge in Berlin is this?



Berlin by lippediak, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Herzogstand, Walchensee, Bavaria*



Auf dem Herzogstand by Kat-i, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai

*Warnemünde, Mecklenburg*


Warnemude, Germany by tinyfishy's World Birds Collection, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli

*Main square in Berchtesgaden:*









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Alpspitze, Wamberg, Bavaria*



Alpspitze by Kat-i, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Kulmbach, Bavaria*



Der Zinsfelder Brunnen auf dem Holzmarkt in Kulmbach/Oberfranken by Kat-i, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Landshut, Bavaria*



Dunkle Wolken über der Stadt - Black clouds ... by Kat-i, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Landshut, Bavaria*










Die Dächer von Landshut/Niederbayern - The roofs of the historic city of Landshut/Lower Bavaria ~ Explore by Katharina via flickr









Landshut - Isargestade ... by Katharina via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Kurparkschlöss, Herrsching am Ammersee, Bavaria*











P1030834 by Gerald Schneider via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bad Wimpfen, Baden-Württemberg*











Bad Wimpfen by Edgar Polo via flickr










Weihnachtsmarkt Bad Wimpfen by RadSüden - Radfahren in Baden-Württemberg Nord via flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Weingarten Cathedral, Weingarten, Baden-Wurttemberg*











Weingarten Basilica by Clemens v. Vogelsang via flickr









Fresco by mr.donb via flickr


The Assumption of Mary








Inside the Weingarten Basilica by Clemens v. Vogelsang via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Saalfeld Fairy Grottoes, Thuringia*





> The Saalfeld Fairy Grottoes are in the Guinness Book of Records as the world’s most colorful cave. This is a place of discovery for visitors young and old! #familytravel http://buzz.mw/bcy1k_n











Feengrotte - Fairies' Grotto - Saalfeld by Stefan Skalla via flickr
​


----------



## GhostOfDorian

Waldau in the Black Forest today.


Waldau 1-1 by GhostOfDorian, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Vineyard Valley of Durbach, Baden-Wurttemberg*



Vineyard Valley by BraCom (Bram), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bernkastel-Kues, Rhineland-Palatinate*



Bernkastel Moselle by BraCom (Bram), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Tilleda, Saxony - Anhalt*




Tilleda (Kyffhausen) from Kyffhäuser monument by BraCom (Bram), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Ortenberg Castle, Gemeinde Ortenberg, Baden - Wurttember*g



Ortenberg Castle by BraCom (Bram), on Flickr


Ortenberg Castle, the main building by BraCom (Bram), on Flickr


Fairy land from Ortenberg Castle by BraCom (Bram), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Rheinfels Castle, St. Goar, Rhineland-Palatinate*



Rheinfels Castle by BraCom (Bram), on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Innenraum Burg Münzenberg*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/sebastianschnack/8461745049/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin Hauptbahnhof*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mr172/15351138399/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow

*Moabit, Berlin, Bundesland Berlin*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15350944119/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss Neckarbischofsheim*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15168899845/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt.*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/dioskouros1/15350767927/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow

*Bad Ems*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/baspherical/15512311685/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow

*Sony Center Berlin*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mabu-berlin-photography/15347747888/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow

*Höfen, Stadtteil Fürth, La Bavière*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/tilo_friedmann/14914243823/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow

*Sächsische Schweiz *
Auf dem Pfaffenstein










https://www.flickr.com/photos/henrikoby/15536363335/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow

*goldener Oktober am Waldteich *
Jungschwäne










*Bad Salzungen in Thüringen*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/kdg59/15536337225/in/[email protected]/


----------



## cinxxx

*Dresden, Saxony*

Dresden - Palaisgarten by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - View from Palaisgarten by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - Augustusbrücke by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Rostock, Mecklenburg - Vorpommern*



Rostock, Lange Straße by Witz und Verstand, on Flickr


Rostock by Witz und Verstand, on Flickr


Rostock, Lange Straße by Witz und Verstand, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Stadt Schleswig, Schleswig - Holstein*



Ehem. Landwirtschaftsschule Schleswig by Witz und Verstand, on Flickr


Prinzenpalais Schleswig by Witz und Verstand, on Flickr


Schleswig, Fischersiedlung Holm by Witz und Verstand, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Burg Eltz, Rhineland - Palatinate*




> Burg Eltz is a medieval castle nestled in the hills above the Moselle River between Koblenz and Trier, Germany. It is still owned by a branch of the same family that lived there in the 12th century, 33 generations ago. The Rübenach and Rodendorf families' homes in the castle are open to the public, while the Kempenich branch of the family uses the other third of the castle. The Palace of Bürresheim (Schloss Bürresheim), the Castle of Eltz and the Castle of Lissingen are the only castles on the left bank of the Rhine in Rhineland-Palatinate which have never been destroyed.




Medieval Castle Eltz by BraCom (Bram), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bernkastel-Kues, Moselle, Rhineland - Palatinate*



Bernkastel-Kues, Moselle by BraCom (Bram), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Piesport, Moselle, Rhineland - Palatinate*



Piesport, Moselle at morning light by BraCom (Bram), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Winery Moselschild , Urzig, Rhineland-Palatinate*



Weingut Moselschild by BraCom (Bram), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Ensemble Of Church Of Our Lady & Cathedral Of St. Peter , Trier, Rhineland-Palatinate*



Ensemble Of Church Of Our Lady & Cathedral Of St. Peter by TablinumCarlson, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Trier, Rhineland-Palatinate*



Witness Of The Centuries by TablinumCarlson, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Kurhaus Wiesbaden, Wiesbaden, Hesse*



Kurhaus Wiesbaden illuminiert (3) by Stadtlichtpunkte, on Flickr


Kurhaus Wiesbaden illuminiert (4) by Stadtlichtpunkte, on Flickr
​


----------



## Boyshow

*Blutenburg, München*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/bayernphoto/15349987950/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow

Extern Stones-Germany

Holzhausen










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15532076191/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow

*Birschel-Mühle *

Birschel-Mühle in Hattingen an der Ruhr.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/olibaer/15510781326/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow

*Breiter Weg*
Magdeburg / Germany










https://www.flickr.com/photos/diwan/15348298917/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow

*Dilsberg (Neckargemuend, Germany)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/pixelgewitter/15347000418/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow

*Hammermühle Bautzen*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/chartmann/15346053747/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow

*Sunset...Vineguards Mosel*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/cspoppe/15530242811/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss Kalkum *










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15533577212/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow

*Hohenzollern*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/seelenpfluecker/15508047895/in/[email protected]/


----------



## TimothyR

hugodiekonig said:


> *Berlin Festival of Lights 2014*
> 
> 
> Berlin Festival of Lights 2014 by davdenic ♫ in the sky ♫♫♫, on Flickr
> 
> ​


Very, very strange. But it is interesting in a way.


----------



## hugodiekonig

TimothyR said:


> Very, very strange. But it is interesting in a way.


It was during a light festival. all iconic buildings in the city are lit. That is the Berlin Cathedral :happy:


----------



## TimothyR

hugodiekonig said:


> *Weingarten Cathedral, Weingarten, Baden-Wurttemberg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weingarten Basilica by Clemens v. Vogelsang via flickr



Exquisitely beautiful. I have not seen this cathedral before. :cheers:


----------



## TimothyR

hugodiekonig said:


> It was during a light festival. all iconic buildings in the city are lit. That is the Berlin Cathedral :happy:


Yes, I know. I have been there - I love it.


----------



## TimothyR

hugodiekonig said:


> *Bernkastel-Kues, Rhineland-Palatinate*
> 
> 
> 
> Bernkastel Moselle by BraCom (Bram), on Flickr​


I just enjoy looking at this and dreaming. Germany is so beautiful.


----------



## TimothyR

hugodiekonig said:


> *Ettal Cloister, Bavaria*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kloster Ettal by Harald Henkel via flickr​


A masterpiece. So moving.


----------



## TimothyR

hugodiekonig said:


> *Freiburg im Breisgau, Baden-Wurttemberg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red house by [email protected] via flickrr​


Oh, my....:cheers:


----------



## TimothyR

hugodiekonig said:


> *St. Hildegard, Eibingen, Hesse*
> 
> 
> 
> Abtei St. Hildegard, Eibingen by Curnen, on Flickr​


Stunning. This looks like a monastery or a convent.


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Dilsberg, Neckargemuend, Baden - Württemberg*
October 16, 2014



Dilsberg (Neckargemuend, Germany) by Andy Brandl - www.PhotonMix.com, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Alpsee, Bavaria*



Alpine Lake (Germany) Original: 7300x4000 by Andy Brandl - www.PhotonMix.com, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*A tea house in Mannheim, Baden - Württemberg*



House of Tea by Andy Brandl - www.PhotonMix.com, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*DaimlerChrysler City, Berlin*



DaimlerChrysler City (Berlin) by Andy Brandl - www.PhotonMix.com, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Borkum, Lower Saxony*



It´s A Difficult World by Andy Brandl - www.PhotonMix.com, on Flickr



Ocean Breeze by Andy Brandl - www.PhotonMix.com, on Flickr



The 3rd Gear by Andy Brandl - www.PhotonMix.com, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Igelsbachsee*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15586707632/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow

*Klein Grasbrook, Hambourg*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/sebastianschnack/15069473966/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow

*Rainbow Regenbogen Bavaria Village Dorf Bayern Germany Rural*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/neumeyer/14665854961/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin / Germany*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/diwan/15584451941/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow

*Gemeinde Karlstadt, La Bavière*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/peters452002/15590078842/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow

*Autumn on the banks of Lake Tegernsee in Bavaria*

















[/url]










https://www.flickr.com/photos/missoni/15584616651/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow

*Stuttgarts streets...the corner at the Marienhospital in the south of Stuttgart*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/isengardt/15401169530/in/[email protected]/


----------



## TimothyR

Boyshow said:


> *Through the Golden Alleys | Dresden, Germany*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/ntrinkhaus/14963802164/in/[email protected]/


This is one of the most beautiful pictures I have seen of exquisite Dresden.


----------



## TimothyR

hugodiekonig said:


> *Bamberg, Bavaria*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bamberg-Germany by Michael Hagelüken via flickr​


A gem. Wonderful. :cheers:


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Lake Happurg, Bavaria*




Lake Happurg by STEFFEN EGLY, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schloss Braunfels, Braunfels, Hesse*



Schloss Braunfels by Hugo von Schreck, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Görlitz, Saxony*
(on the border with Poland)



Görlitz, Germany by Tobi_2008, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schloss Seifersdorf, Seifersdorf, Saxony*



Schloss Seifersdorf, Germany by Tobi_2008, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Otzberg, Hesse*



Odenwald by ivlys, on Flickr



Kath. Kirche Maria Geburt by ivlys, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Westfriedhof U-Bahn Station, Munich*



Red Orbit by Aaron Yeoman, on Flickr


*Marienplatz U-Bahn Station, Munich*


You Know When You've Been Tango'd by Aaron Yeoman, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Stuttgart, Baden-Wurttemberg*


Shown is Uhlbach district


Uhlbach surrounded by Vineyards by Batikart, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Düsseldorf, North Rhine - Westphalia*



Düsseldorf - view from the Rheinturm by rotraud_71, on Flickr


Düsseldorf - view from the Rheinturm by rotraud_71, on Flickr



Düsseldorf Medienhafen by rotraud_71, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Marburg, Hesse*



Market square in Marburg, Germany by Tobi_2008, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bautzen, Saxony*



Bautzen (Budyšin) Oberlausitz Deutschland - Abendaufnahme II by videamus, on Flickr


Bautzen by Rasmus99, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig

* Moritzburg Castle, Moritzburg, Saxony*



Moritzburg Germany by Tobi_2008, on Flickr



Today's afternoon at Moritzburg, Germany by Tobi_2008, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Castle in Schwerin/Germany*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/werkunz/4099944539/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Living in Northern Germany*

Rügen, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern










http://www.flickr.com/photos/werkunz/3910498351/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Reichstag in Berlin*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/werkunz/3971957032/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/werkunz/4650966061/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Bamberg*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/werkunz/4628812707/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss Bürresheim | Germany*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15397048189/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow

*Sunset in Weidelbach (Germany)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/werkunz/3616360076/in/set-72157617480031524


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Krottorf Castle, Krottorf, Rhineland-Palatinate*





Crottorf Castle, Germany by Thomas Depenbusch, on Flickr



Crottorf Castle, Germany by Thomas Depenbusch, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Uberlingen, Baden-Württemberg*



Uberlingen by justin_dugyon, on Flickr



in Uberlingen by kelita13, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Wuppertal, North Rhine-Westphalia*




Das ist Wuppertal by Pol Llopart, on Flickr



Wuppertal - Schwebebahn / Suspension Railway by Magdeburg, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Cologne, North Rhine - Westphalia*



Colonia. Köln. Cologne (Explored 08. 04. 2014) by La_mirada, on Flickr



KranhausPLUS (Color) by toletoletole (www.levold.de/photosphere), on Flickr



Cologne by tauma, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bayerische Staatskanzlei (Bavarian State Chancellery), Munich, Bavaria*



Bayerische Staatskanzlei - Munich by mfellnerphoto, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Römerberg, Frankfurt, Hesse*



Römerberg by night | Frankfurt 07.2013 by Bony Nguyen, on Flickr


Römerberg Frankfurt by Quasebart ...thank you for 3 Million Views, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Sylt, Schleswig - Holstein*



Landscape with lighthouse by Tobi_2008, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*A beautiful, traditional house at Keitum, Sylt, Schleswig - Holstein*



A typical island building by Tobi_2008, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Kunsthalle Hamburg*



Kunsthalle Hamburg - Museum by Magdeburg, on Flickr


Kunsthalle Hamburg by Tobi_2008, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Frauenkirche in Nürnberg, Bavaria*



Frauenkirche in Nürnberg by Magdeburg, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Magdeburg, Saxony - Anhalt*



Magdeburger Dom by Magdeburg, on Flickr


Alter Markt - Magdeburg by Magdeburg, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schloss Muskau, Bad Muskau, Saxony*



Schloss Muskau by Magdeburg, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Military Historical Museum, Dresden, Saxony*



Militär Historisches Museum - Dresden by Magdeburg, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Landesmuseum Mainz , Mainz ( Mayence), Rhineland-Palatinate*




Landesmuseum Mainz - Ausstellung Im Dienst des Kaisers by Magdeburg, on Flickr



Landesmuseum Mainz by Magdeburg, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Mainau, Baden - Württemberg*



Mainau by eugenius_83, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Rügen Island, Sasnitz, Mecklenburg - Vorpommern*



Kreideküste by thirau, on Flickr


Rügen by RiesenFotos, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Burtscheid, Aachen, North Rhine-Westphalia*



Street in Aachen at Night by tomosang R32m, on Flickr


Die Ausstellung "Mein Karl 2014" by YaYapas, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Jacob und Wilhelm Grimm Bibliothek, Berlin*



Jacob und Wilhelm Grimm Bibliothek by Mike Cialowicz, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Kanzleramt in Berlin*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/werkunz/4016200115/in/set-72157617480031524/


----------



## Boyshow

*Francfort*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/sebastianschnack/15029999127/in/[email protected]/


----------



## hugodiekonig

I thought HDR photos are discouraged here


----------



## Boyshow

*View on Bamberg*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/werkunz/3663051845/in/set-72157617480031524/


----------



## Boyshow

*The River View of Bamberg in Germany*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/werkunz/3698613753/in/set-72157617480031524/


----------



## Boyshow

*Brandenburg Gate in Berlin*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/werkunz/3848863160/in/set-72157617480031524/


----------



## Boyshow

*Reichstag in Berlin*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/werkunz/3971203601/in/set-72157617480031524/


----------



## Boyshow

*Siegestor in Munich at Night*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/werkunz/3787200921/in/set-72157617480031524/


----------



## Boyshow

*Ludwigstrasse Munich*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/werkunz/3880299658/in/set-72157617480031524/


----------



## Boyshow

*Streets of Freiburg/Germany*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/werkunz/4159546887/in/set-72157617480031524/


----------



## Boyshow

*Allianz Arena Bayern Munich *

















[/url]

https://www.flickr.com/photos/werkunz/3657738751/in/set-72157617480031524/


----------



## Boyshow

*Park Hotel at the Alexander Platz, Berlin *










https://www.flickr.com/photos/werkunz/3780455980/in/set-72157617480031524/


----------



## Boyshow

*View on Berlin Mitte (Germany)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/werkunz/3633904606/in/set-72157617480031524/


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin Neuer Hauptbahnhof*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/werkunz/3891981263/in/set-72157617480031524/


----------



## cinxxx

*Dresden, Saxony* - Pfunds Molkerei

Dresden - Pfunds Molkerei by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - Pfunds Molkerei by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Dilsberg Castle, Baden Württemberg*



Dilsberg Castle by barnyz, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*^^ more of Dilsberg*



Fachwerk - Feste Dilsberg by L.u.n.e.x., on Flickr


Dilsberg by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


Dilsberg Neckarblick by coplaep, on Flickr​


----------



## Parra 1

Thanks Guys for all the pics,Love Germany.Cheers


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Freiburg, Baden Württemberg*



Freiburg von oben by ploh1, on Flickr


in the streets of Freiburg by BZK2011, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Wittenberg, Saxony - Anhalt*



Wittenberg Marktplatz by Aviller71, on Flickr


Lutherstadt Wittenberg - Stadtkirche by Magdeburg, on Flickr


Wittenberg bei Nacht by das.ohr, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Spreewald in Brandenburg*



Spreewald - Lehde by Magdeburg, on Flickr


Burg - Spreewald by Magdeburg, on Flickr


Spreewald bei Lehde by a.renate, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*One Evening in Herborn/Germany*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/werkunz/4545907745/in/set-72157617480031524/


----------



## Boyshow

*Bamberg*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/werkunz/4628812707/in/set-72157617480031524/


----------



## Boyshow

https://www.flickr.com/photos/werkunz/4762772131/in/set-72157617480031524/


----------



## Boyshow

*Freiburg Photowalk*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/werkunz/4762826675/in/set-72157617480031524/


----------



## Boyshow

*The Dillenburg "Castle"*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/werkunz/5127834792/in/set-72157617480031524/


----------



## Boyshow

*Dillenburg*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/dstef...2Yb-nyeb8v-ndYhFw-kQfUyV-kkQ1Ph-kjJUoN-jKCDt7


----------



## cinxxx

*Dresden, Saxony* by me 

Dresden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - Albertsplatz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Trier, Rhineland-Palatinate*



Trier - Hauptmarkt by Magdeburg, on Flickr


Blick von der Porta ***** in Trier by Magdeburg, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

* Porta ***** (Schwarzes Tor / Black Gate), Trier, Rhineland - Palatinate*


tags: UNESCO


Trier - Porta ***** by Magdeburg, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Kaiserthermen still in Trier, Rhineland - Palatinate*



Kaiserthermen in Trier by Magdeburg, on Flickr



Kaiserthermen in Trier by Magdeburg, on Flickr



Kaiserthermen in Trier by Magdeburg, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Grosser Garten Palais, Dresden, Saxony*



Palais - Grosser Garten (Dresden, Germany) by tobias enn, on Flickr



Die andere Seite vom Palais im Großen Garten, Dresden by das.ohr, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Chemnitz, Saxony*



Chemnitz by Magdeburg, on Flickr



Chemnitz by Magdeburg, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Rhine Park, Cologne*



Köln - Rheinpark by Magdeburg, on Flickr



Köln - Rheinpark by Magdeburg, on Flickr​


----------



## PinPeat

*St. Verena, Bad Wurzach, Germany*

St. Verena, Bad Wurzach by Frank aus München, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

*St. Verena, Bad Wurzach, Germany*


St. Verena, Bad Wurzach by Frank aus München, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

*The Seat — at Bräustübl der Staffelberg-Bräu, Germany*

IMG_0986tag by alanpt70, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

*Cologne, Germany*

Inside the Dom by GEHPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

*Dresden, Saxony, Germany*

Dresden by jedle, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

*North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*

This old house... by blavandmaster, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

*SONY CENTER, BERLIN, GERMANY*

SONY CENTER, BERLIN by ulambert, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Speyer Cathedral (Speyerer Dom), Speyer, Rhineland-Palatinate*



Speyer Cathedral (Speyerer Dom) - Speyer Germany by mbell1975, on Flickr



Speyer Dom by _takau99, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Müncher Residenz, Lehel, Munich, Bavaria
*


The Antiquarium of the Residenz (Royal Palace) Munich Germany by mbell1975, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Würzburg Fortress, Würzburg, Bavaria*



Würzburg Germany Fortress Marienberg by mbell1975, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Palace of Ludwigsburg, Ludwigsburg, Baden-Wurttemberg*



Palace of Ludwigsburg by blubb-blubb, on Flickr


Ludwigsburg by csf.marina, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ another beautiful photo of the Palace plus 2 photos of the interior



Venezianishche-Ludwigsburg-09706 by TresKasen, on Flickr



IMG_0572 by tweetyparrot2012, on Flickr


DSC00251 Schloss Ludwigsburg by Andrew Henwood, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Nurenburg Cathedral*











Photo by: Larisa Vina​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schloss Rheinsberg, Rheinsberg, Brandenburg*



Schloss Rheinsberg by Tobi NDH, on Flickr



Schloss Rheinsberg by fotissima♥, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Elbe Sandstone Mountains, Rathen, Saxony*



Sunrise on the Rocks by andywon, on Flickr


Sunset above river Elbe by dieLeuchtturms, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ and the view from the mountains




Elbe Sandstone Mountains at day by Martin Deja, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Rostock, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Hansestadt Rostock, Stadthafen, IMG_4399+3 by wolfro54, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Eutin, Kreises Ostholstein, Schleswig-Holstein - Metropolitan Hamburg*




8913 Schlossgarten - Eutiner Schloss. by stadt + land, on Flickr



8905 Lindenallee im Eutiner Schlossgarten. by stadt + land, on Flickr


8990 Strasse Am Rosengarten in Eutin - Fachwerkgebäude, Gründerzeitarchitektur. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ more of Eutin, Metropolitan Hamburg



9086 Marktplatz der Kreisstadt Eutin in der Sonne. by stadt + land, on Flickr



9091 Marktplatz der Kreisstadt Eutin; links das Witwenpalais - re. die St. Michaeliskirche; Anfang des 13. Jahrhunderts als dreischiffige Basilika erbaut. Eine Pferdekutsche fährt über den Platz - Restaurant Tische unter Sonnenschirmen by stadt + land, on Flickr



9100 Eutiner Marktplatz - Bürgerhäuser in unterschiedlichem Architekturstil; Denkmal / Stele für die gefallenen Soldaten des deutsch-französischen Krieges 1870 / 1871. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Dillenburg, Hesse*

















[/url]

https://www.flickr.com/photos/dstef...Yb-nyeb8v-ndYhFw-kQfUyV-kkQ1Ph-kjJUoN-jKCDt7/


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin Alemania* 

Cúpula del Reichstag










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5878329371/in/set-72157627135743117


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden *










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5958627957/in/set-72157627135743117/


----------



## Boyshow

*Nuremberg *










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5961472499/in/set-72157627135743117/


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin *










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5962049925/in/set-72157627135743117/


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5962050945/in/set-72157627135743117/


----------



## Boyshow

*Erfurt Alemania*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5964616633/in/set-72157627135743117/


----------



## Boyshow

*Wurtzburg*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5964708897/in/set-72157627135743117/


----------



## Boyshow

*Rothenburg*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5968325468/in/set-72157627135743117/


----------



## Nando_ros

*Tangermünde, Saxony-Anhalt *


Tangermünde by dietmar-schwanitz, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Ulm*



Nabada Ulm 2014 by Prinz Wilbert, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Wittenberg*


Wittenberg, Germany by BarbPatch, on Flickr



Wittenberg, Germany by BarbPatch, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig

This is my ideal town - clean, organized, quite laid back, and of course beautiful as well


*Grabow, Mecklenburg - Vorpommern
*


1178 Historische Fachwerkhäuser, Wohnhäuser / Geschäfthäuser an der Marktstrasse in Grabow. by stadt + land, on Flickr



1174 Restauriertes Fachwerkgebäude - Fachwerkstadt Grabow am Elde Müritz Wasserweg. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ more


1150 Historische Architektur an der Mühlenstrasse in Grabow - einsamer Hund auf der Strasse. by stadt + land, on Flickr



1135 Strasse mit historischen Fachwerkhäusern, Ladengeschäfte in Grabow, Mecklenburg Vorpommern. by stadt + land, on Flickr


​


----------



## Boyshow

*Nido del aguila Alemania*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5978482045/in/set-72157627135743117/


----------



## Boyshow

*Castillos y palacios Alemania *

Castillo de Neuschwanstein

Neuschwanstein Castle










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5981438274/in/set-72157627135743117/


----------



## Boyshow

*Castillos y palacios Alemania*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5983412411/in/set-72157627135743117/


----------



## Boyshow

*Jardín del castillo Linderhof*

















[/url]

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5986246180/in/set-72157627135743117/


----------



## Boyshow

*Castillos y palacios Alemania*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5994237438/in/set-72157627135743117/


----------



## Boyshow

*Castillos y palacios Alemania*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5994205657/in/set-72157627135743117/


----------



## Boyshow

*Heidelberg *



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6014052858/in/set-72157627135743117/


----------



## Boyshow

*Heidelberg *



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6013506139/in/set-72157627135743117/


----------



## Boyshow

*Meersburg*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6016553623/in/set-72157627135743117/


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6378577025/in/set-72157627135743117/


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Magdeburg, Saxony - Anhalt*




3897 Balkons eines Neubaus - Hochhaus; Magdeburg Werder. by stadt + land, on Flickr



4074 Geschäftsstrasse mit mehrstöckigen Geschäftshäusern, Verwaltungsgebäuden in Magdeburg, Otto von Guericke-Strasse. by stadt + land, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^



4075 Kontorhäuser, Geschäftshäuser in Magdeburg; Baustil des Sozialistischen Klassizismus. by stadt + land, on Flickr


4109 Opernhaus in Magdeburg - 1907 als Centraltheater / Varieté eröffnet. Jetzt Theater der Landeshauptstadt. Links Hochhäuser, Plattenbauten an der Erzbergerstrasse. by stadt + land, on Flickr


4156 Wohnhäuser beim Bahnhof Magdeburg Neustadt / Gröperstrasse. Verfallenes Wohnhaus / restauriertes Gründerzeitgebäude; alt + neu. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Plön, Schleswig - Holstein*




2013 Rapsblüte in der Holsteinischen Schweiz bei Plön; Bäume und Knicks zwischen den Feldern - Windkraftanlagen; Dächer eines Bauernhofs zwischen Bäumen. by stadt + land, on Flickr



1769 Einzelner Baum in einem blühendem Rapsfeld - blauer Himmel, weisse Wolken. by stadt + land, on Flickr



1342 Meer von blühendem Raps im Frühling - Bäume mit frischem Frühlingsgrün in der Gemeinde Seestermühe. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## PinPeat

*Lake Baldeney Essen, Germany*

R E G A T T A_ T O W E R by Photofreaks [Thank you for 1.000.000 views], on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

*Dianne Hamburg, Germany *

8a374834a7e4d5592520a0b706e6b9d9 by iraqema, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

* Maximilian Park Hamm, Germany*

Germany, Autumn lights, Maximilian Park Hamm by gerd.schmidtke, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

*Felsenmeer, Germany*

Felsenmeer by Thor Arts, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

*Port of Hamburg*

H A M B U R G by Photofreaks [Thank you for 1.000.000 views], on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

*Berlin at night!*

Berlin - Skyline Messe Nord by claudecastor, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

*Frankfurt*.

Frankfurt: "Religion" vs Religion or "The Wall" by frawolf77, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Germany - Lübeck - Holsten Gate - 9 by asienman, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Werben, Saxony - Anhalt*




4372 Restaurierte historische Fachwerkhäuser - Hansestadt Werben. by stadt + land, on Flickr



4367 Strasse mit historischen Häusern - Bilder aus der Hansestadt Werben / Sachsen-Anhalt. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ more



4256 Rathaus am Markt in der Hansestadt Werben; im Hintergrund die St. Johanniskirche. by stadt + land, on Flickr



4368 Strasse in der Hansestadt Werben - Blick zur St. Johannis Kirche. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ more

4251 Rathaus am Markt in der Hansestadt Werben. by stadt + land, on Flickr



4361 Historische Stadttor und Turm der Stadtmauer - Hansestadt Werben. by stadt + land, on Flickr



4266 Ansicht der Hansestadt Werben - Dächer der Fachwerkhäuser; lks. der mittelalterliche Turm der Stadtmauer - re. die St. Johanniskirche. by stadt + land, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Hansestadt Wismar - Hafenstadt Ostseeküste, Mecklenburg Vorpommern*




4370 St. Laurentius Kirche - erbaut 1902 / Wasserturm errichtet 1897; Architektur in der Hansestadt Wismar. by stadt + land, on Flickr



4325 Rückseite Schule am Turmplatz / Kanalstrasse Wismar. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ more



4392 Backsteinarchitektur der Goethe Schule in Wismar, errichtet 1890 auf dem Gelände des Dominikanerklosters / Schwarzes Kloster. by stadt + land, on Flickr



4426 Historische Wohnhäuser / Geschäftshäuser in Wismar. In der Bildmitte das historische Postgebäude , errichtet 1886 - Backsteinarchitektur, neugotischer Architekturstil. by stadt + land, on Flickr


4424 Historische Wohn- und Geschäftshäuser in Wismar. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ last load of photos



4425 Historische Häuser am Marktplatz der Hansestadt Wismar. In der Bildmitte das Bürgerhaus Alter Schwede, erbaut 1380 im spätgotischen Stil, Wohnhaus - Speichergebäude by stadt + land, on Flickr



4462 Restaurierte und verfallene Wohnhäuser an der Güterbahnstrecke Platter Kamp in Wismar. by stadt + land, on Flickr



4677 Alter Hafen der Hansestadt Wismar. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Oste , Lower Saxony*



5036 Architektur in Bremervörde an der Oste - Fachwerkhäuser. by stadt + land, on Flickr



5056 Eine schwarz weisse Kuh auf dem grünen Deich an der Oste bei Hechthausen - im Hintergrund die Mühle Caroline. by stadt + land, on Flickr



5124 Alter Hafen / Sportboothafen von Neuhaus an der Oste - Segelboote und Motorboote liegen am Steg... by stadt + land, on Flickr




​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Wittenberge, Brandenburg*




4648 Historische Industiearchitektur - Alte Ölmühle in Wittenberge, erbaut 1856 - neue Nutzung als Hotel, Restaurant und Brauerei. Aussengastronomie des Restaurants. by stadt + land, on Flickr



4567 Rückansicht Kulturhaus / Festspielhaus in Wittenberge. by stadt + land, on Flickr



4566 Historische Backsteinarchitektur, erbaut 1928; Bilder aus Wittenberge / Brandenburg. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ more



4605 Steintorturm - Steintor, eines der Wahrzeichen von Wittenberge - ursprünglich 1297 erbaut, Wiederaufbau um 1450. by stadt + land, on Flickr



4517 Bürgerschule / Jahnschule in Wittenberge; Backsteingebäude Neogotik - im Vordergrund Brunnen mit Gedenktafel für Friedrich Ludwig Jahn. by stadt + land, on Flickr



4489 Restaurierte Wohnhäuser - Baustil Historismus; Architekturfotografien aus Wittenberge, Brandenburg. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Füssen palacio castillo Hohes Schloss Baviera *




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/rafaelgomez/7886504504/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Füssen Baviera*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/rafaelgomez/7886482720/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Füssen Baviera*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/rafaelgomez/7886483090/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Füssen Baviera *



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/rafaelgomez/7886483918/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Füssen Baviera*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/rafaelgomez/7886484408/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Gemeinde Rathen, Saxony*




Basteibridge and rock castle Neurathen by dieLeuchtturms, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Lichtfest 2014, Leipzig, Saxony*



Lichtfest 2014 in Leipzig by Michael Rumpel, on Flickr



Lichtfest Leipzig 2014 by ingrid eulenfan, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Gehren, Thuringia*



Gehren, Schlossruine by kadege59, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Allenberghofe, Baden-Wurttemberg*



Am Zellerhorn by -c-a-b-, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Tubinga ( Tübingen), Baden -Württemberg*



Tübingen 23 by -c-a-b-, on Flickr


Tübingen 10 by -c-a-b-, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ more



Tübingen 6 by -c-a-b-, on Flickr



Tübingen 5 by -c-a-b-, on Flickr



Tübingen 2 by -c-a-b-, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schwäbisch Gmünd, Baden -Württemberg*




Waldentdeckerpfad by -c-a-b-, on Flickr



Waldentdeckerpfad by -c-a-b-, on Flickr



Landesgartenschau 2014 Schwäbisch Gmünd 17 by -c-a-b-, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schwäbisch Gmünd, Baden -Württemberg*




Neu gestaltetes Remsufer by -c-a-b-, on Flickr



Neu gestaltetes Remsufer by -c-a-b-, on Flickr



Landesgartenschau Schwäbisch Gmünd 2014 by -c-a-b-, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Grainau, Bavaria*











Photo by: light2PIXEL.net​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Heppenheim, Hesse*




From: Kolzo 2008 - Fotki yandex http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/heppe...how=week&search_author=kolzo2008&grouping=off​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Rudesheim, Hesse*











Rudesheim by Green Explorer (Tom) via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresde*











https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5764903431/in/set-72157626765464168/


----------



## Boyshow

*L'Opéra de Semper (Dresde)*











https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5765452320/in/set-72157626765464168/


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresde ... florissante de beauté !*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5764905753/in/set-72157626765464168/


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresde, l'autre rive ...*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5765454302/in/set-72157626765464168/


----------



## Boyshow

*Vallée de Berchtesgaden*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6537727101/in/set-72157626765464168/


----------



## Boyshow

*Un lac dans les Alpes Bavaroises *










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6537729201/in/set-72157626765464168/


----------



## Boyshow

*Berchtesgaden sous les nuages*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6537732015/in/set-72157626765464168/


----------



## Boyshow

*Vallée de Berchtesgaden (Alpes bavaroises)*










]


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6565052139/in/set-72157626765464168/


----------



## Boyshow

*Le Hofbräuhaus (Munich)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6681147827/in/set-72157626765464168/


----------



## Boyshow

*Mieux que des BMW (Munich*)  










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6681149291/in/set-72157626765464168/


----------



## Boyshow

*En attendant les touristes (Munich)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6681150459/in/set-72157626765464168/


----------



## Boyshow

*Près de Munich ... *

Petit village typique de la Bavière ... tout près de Munich.











https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6681150953/in/set-72157626765464168/


----------



## Boyshow

*Immeuble stylisé à Munich*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6681152935/in/set-72157626765464168/


----------



## Boyshow

*Hôtel de ville (Munich)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6681153817/in/set-72157626765464168/


----------



## hugodiekonig

Please visit my posts at the previous page 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=584411&page=786

*Barmstedt, Kreis Pinneberg - Schleswig-Holstein*












9816 Blick über den Burggraben der Barmstedter Schlossinsel zum Schlossgefängnis. by stadt + land via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Ammersbek, Hamburg*











Ammersbek / Metropolregion Hamburg. by stadt + land via flickr










8765 Zweifamilienhaus mit Jägerzaun und Holztor; unterschiedliche Dachpfannen - Siedlung Daheim; Ahrensburg - Ammersbek; Metropolregion Hamburg. by stadt + land via flickr










8708 Haus am Schüberg in Hoisbüttel / Ammersbek - Kunstobjekt vor dem Eingang des Tagungszentrum, Bildungszentrum.by stadt + land via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Hansestadt Anklam, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*











4374 Steintor in Anklam - Wahrzeichen der Hansestadt; das 32 m hohe Stadttor entstand um 1450. Im Hintergrund der Kirchturm der Marienkirche. by stadt + land via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Ahrensburg, Metropolitan Hamburg - Holstein, Schleswig Holstein*











8859 Denkmalgeschütztes Fachwerkhaus - Rauchhaus in Ahrensburg, Schleswig Holstein. by stadt + land via flickr

8856 Alte Kate - reetgedecktes historisches Fachwerkhaus in Ahrensburg, Kreis Stormarn. by stadt + land via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Heidelberg, Baden-Württemberg*












Photo from: Alexander Ehhalt PHOTOGRAPHY​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Havelberg, Saxony - Anhalt*











2673 Mohnfeld bei Havelberg / im Hintergrund Windräder, Windkraftanlage. by stadt + land via flickr










2701 Mohnblüte bei Havelberg / im Hintergrund Windräder, Windkraftanlagen. by stadt + land via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Havelberg, Saxony - Anhalt*











2864 Blick über den Stadtgraben in der Hansestadt Havelberg - Holzkähne am Ufer; Häuser mit Gärten am Wasser; im Hintergrund der Havelberger Dom St. Marien. by stadt + land via flickr










2774 Blick über die Havel zum Domberg mit dem romanischen Havelberger Dom. Häuser am Ufer der Havel / Weinbergstrasse - Boote liegen am Ufer des Flusses. by stadt + land via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Havelberg, Saxony - Anhalt*











2830 Gebäude Erlebnispädagogisches Centrum / Havelvorland; im Hintergrund die St. Laurentiuskirche in Havelberg. by stadt + land via flickr










2860 Historische Architektur in Havelberg - leerstehendes altes Fachwerkhaus, Geschäftshäuser / Wohnhäuser mit restaurierter Fassade. by stadt + land via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

2856 Schmale Wohnstrasse - im Hintergrund ein Wohnhaus mit Efeufassade; Fotos aus der Hansestadt Havelberg. by stadt + land via flickr









2727 Sportboothafen, Marina in der Hansestadt Havelberg - im Hintergrund der Dom St. Marien. by stadt + land via flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Rendsburg, Schleswig - Holstein*











9961 Schlossplatz mit Gerhard-Brunnen in Rendsburg - historische Wohnhäuser. by stadt + land via flickr









9951 Fussgängerzone, Einkaufsstrasse in Rendburg - Geschäfte in der Hohen Strasse. by stadt + land via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Stralsund, Mecklenberg - Vorpommern*












8708 Blick auf die Hansestadt Stralsund - Luftaufnahme; im Vordergrund der Neue Markt - re. die Kirche St. Jacobi und die Speichergebäude am Stralsunder Hafen - lks. der Kirchturm der St. Nikoliakirche. by stadt + land via flickr
​


----------



## Boyshow

*Une mairie fleurie (Munich)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6681154943/in/set-72157626765464168/


----------



## Boyshow

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6722875707/in/set-72157626765464168/


----------



## Boyshow

*Les fleurs de Rothenburg (Allemagne)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/94082[email protected]/6728223467/in/set-72157626765464168/


----------



## Boyshow

*Ville médiévale sous la pluie (Rothenburg)*

















[/url]

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6728225121/in/set-72157626765464168/


----------



## Boyshow

*Entrée: Porte de la citadelle (Rothenburg)*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6728234887/in/set-72157626765464168/


----------



## Boyshow

*Rue animée de Rothenburg (Allemagne)*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6728246417/in/set-72157626765464168/


----------



## Boyshow

*Fleurs et fer forgé (Rothenberg)*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6728251037/in/set-72157626765464168/


----------



## Boyshow

*Porte Kobolzell (Rothenburg)*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6728252843/in/set-72157626765464168/


----------



## Boyshow

*Croisière sur le Rhin (Allemagne)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6776905753/in/set-72157626765464168/


----------



## Boyshow

*Départ de la croisière sur le Rhin (Allemagne)*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6776907853/in/set-72157626765464168/


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Hofgarten Bonn, Bonn, North Rhine - Westphalia*




Hofgarten Bonn by baranco1, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Einsiedel, Hesse*



The canola field by Tim RT, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Heidelberg *



Heidelberg Castle - September 2014 by Andy Brandl - www.PhotonMix.com, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Oberammergau, Bavaria*



Schartenköpfe by Chris Renk, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schwangau Panorama from Schloss Neuschwanstein, Bavaria
*



Schwangau Panormaic by Smiley Man with a Hat, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Berlin Medizintechnik Science Center*




Berlin Medizintechnik Science Center by Mike G. K., on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Universum Science Center, Bremen*




Universum_02 by Nat Shukova, on Flickr


Universum_05 by Nat Shukova, on Flickr


Universum Bremen by BillikenHawkeye, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Phaeno Science Center, Wolfsburg, Lower Saxony*




_DSC4277 by durr-architect, on Flickr



_DSC7069 by durr-architect, on Flickr



_DSC7070 by durr-architect, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Lunzenau, Saxony*



Mittelsachsen by ➨ sebastian ✌, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Munich, Bavaria*



Skyline München / Munich by !!! Painting with Light !!!, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Elbe Sandstone Mountains, Saxony*




Basteibrücke by daniel_moeller, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Leipzig, Saxony*



Market of Leipzig at night by daniel_moeller, on Flickr


Buntgarnwerke Leipzig by daniel_moeller, on Flickr


Leipzig Hauptbahnhof by daniel_moeller, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ more of Leipzig



New Town Hall Leipzig by daniel_moeller, on Flickr



Pleißemühlgraben by daniel_moeller, on Flickr\



Bundesverwaltungsgericht Leipzig by daniel_moeller, on Flickr
​


----------



## PinPeat

Magic Beams / Fall 2014 by NatureArt by Wolfgang, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin, Night*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/lepid...fsW-puWDcT-pKbkB9-puHw3F-pLMCso-pu3Cvu-ptVVuH


----------



## Boyshow

*Potsdamer Platz, Night*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/lepidoptorologicbeauty/15481400668/in/set-72157648636636980


----------



## Boyshow

*Seems like a Dream *

Museum Neukölln - Britz - Berlin



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/12726...u8S-py1sMu-pQw49W-pNjXPW-pQ5mXc-pQeJJw-pQ8CWK


----------



## Boyshow

*Sony Centre Berlin*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/emyde...8S-py1sMu-pQw49W-pNjXPW-pQ5mXc-pQeJJw-pQ8CWK/


----------



## Boyshow

*Bahnhof Potsdamer Platz*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/sualk...8S-py1sMu-pQw49W-pNjXPW-pQ5mXc-pQeJJw-pQ8CWK/


----------



## Boyshow

*Brandenburg gate*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/emyde...8S-py1sMu-pQw49W-pNjXPW-pQ5mXc-pQeJJw-pQ8CWK/


----------



## Boyshow

*Haus der Kulturen der Welt*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/flyin...8S-py1sMu-pQw49W-pNjXPW-pQ5mXc-pQeJJw-pQ8CWK/


----------



## Boyshow

*Brandenburger Tor - Day of German Unity*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/66592...8S-py1sMu-pQw49W-pNjXPW-pQ5mXc-pQeJJw-pQ8CWK/


----------



## Boyshow

*Mauerpark, Berlin *

Grundierung vor dem sprayen










https://www.flickr.com/photos/muens...8S-py1sMu-pQw49W-pNjXPW-pQ5mXc-pQeJJw-pQ8CWK/


----------



## Boyshow

*Swimming Aliens *

Shot this from the Bridge next to Hauptbahnhof.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/12690...8S-py1sMu-pQw49W-pNjXPW-pQ5mXc-pQeJJw-pQ8CWK/


----------



## Boyshow

*Fall Colors *

I took this photo in a park in Lankwitz, Berlin. I love these warm colors. I think there is a peaceful mood within this picture.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/99766...8S-py1sMu-pQw49W-pNjXPW-pQ5mXc-pQeJJw-pQ8CWK/


----------



## Boyshow

*BERLIN - Château de Charlottemburg - Façade coté jardin*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/12167...8S-py1sMu-pQw49W-pNjXPW-pQ5mXc-pQeJJw-pQ8CWK/


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin *

Blick vom Reichpietschufer Richtung Hauptbahnhof










https://www.flickr.com/photos/dreiz...8S-py1sMu-pQw49W-pNjXPW-pQ5mXc-pQeJJw-pQ8CWK/


----------



## Europeu

Stuttgart




























My shots


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Hohenzollern Castle, Swabia, Baden-Württemberg*




Pretentious courtyard by Silanov, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Potsdam, Brandenburg*




Potsdams Stadtschloß kehrt zurück by fassbrause, on Flickr​


----------



## Europeu

Stuttgart




























My shots


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Babelsberg Castle, Babelsberg, Brandenburg*




47905 Schlosspark Babelsberg by golli43, on Flickr



Schloss Babelsberg by marta354, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schloss Drachenburg, Konigswinter, North Rhine-Westphalia*




Drachenfels Burg by Devil9797, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schloss Wernigerode, Wernigerode, Saxony-Anhalt*




Wernigerode - Schloss by Berolina_NYC, on Flickr



IMG_4047 by fanglan, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schloss Glücksburg, Glucksburg, Schleswig - Holstein*



Schloss Glücksburg by hph46, on Flickr



Glücksburg (Ostsee) - Nebel über dem Schlossteich 2 by MPU Photography, on Flickr



Glücksburg Castle by Varjokuvia, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Kapellen, Schleswig - Holstein*




#Kappeln - Rathausmarkt at Night by MPU Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Gemeinde Flensburg, Schleswig - Holstein*




Flensburg - View to St. Jürgens by MPU Photography, on Flickr



Flensburg - Breite Straße by MPU Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Eutin, Schleswig - Holstein*




Eutin - Hauptportal des Schlosses 1 by MPU Photography, on Flickr



Lichtstadt Eutin 2013 - Eutiner Schloss Weiss by MPU Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ more of Eutin



Lichtstadt Eutin 2013 - Blick in die Peterstraße by MPU Photography, on Flickr



Lichtstadt Eutin 2013 - Gebäude am Marktplatz by MPU Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Wartburg Castle, Thuringia*




Wartburg by Caora, on Flickr



Wartburg Inner Bailey by Lawrence OP, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Kurort Oybin, Saxony*


This is the meeting point of the three countries Germany, Poland and the Czech Republic



The little nostalgic train from Zittau to Oybin steaming past Mount (or "Berg") Oybin by echumachenco, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Hamburg Hafen Museum*



Hamburg Hafen Museum-1.jpg by anriro96, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bode Museum, Berlin*




Germany - Berlin - Bode Museum - HDR 17 10 2014 by Redstone Hill, on Flickr



Germany - Berlin - Bode Museum - HDR 17 10 2014 by Redstone Hill, on Flickr



Germany - Berlin - Bode Museum - HDR 17 10 2014 by Redstone Hill, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Haithabu, Gemeinde Busdorf, Schleswig - Holstein*




09 Haithabu WHH 21-08-2014 by Kai-Erik, on Flickr



01 Haithabu WHH 21-08-2014 by Kai-Erik, on Flickr



05 Haithabu WHH 21-08-2014 by Kai-Erik, on Flickr​


----------



## PinPeat

Auenwald by John-Thomas Nagel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Trip to Germany 2014 435 by ally portugal, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

*laserscape kassel*

laserscape kassel by + Alex +, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Fume. by Michael Bohnen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

*Restaurant Pfalzgraf im HolidayPark*

Restaurant Pfalzgraf im HolidayPark by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

*Berlin*

Cathedral Berlin by Oltre l'Idea, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

*Berlin Fragmente der Reise*

Rigearstraße 2 by Oltre l'Idea, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

*Berlin Alexanderplatz*

Berlin Alexanderplatz by Oltre l'Idea, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

*Museum Neukölln - Britz - Berlin*

Can You Feel the History? by Q Sawalha, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

*Alte Oper Frankfurt*

Alte Oper Frankfurt by Henry der Mops ( trying to catch up ), on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

:colbert:

my previous posts at these pages

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=584411&page=790
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=584411&page=792


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Spreewald, Brandenburg*




Spreewald Impressionen by tm-md, on Flickr



Spreewald Impressionen by tm-md, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ more



Spreewald Impressionen by tm-md, on Flickr



Spreewald Impressionen by tm-md, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ more



Spreewald Impressionen by tm-md, on Flickr



Spreewald Impressionen by tm-md, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

Last load of Spreewald, Brandenburg photos



Spreewald Impressionen by tm-md, on Flickr



Spreewald Impressionen by tm-md, on Flickr



Spreewald Impressionen by tm-md, on Flickr



_______________________________________________________

That's all folks!! Bis bald!!! :wave: :goodbye: Gute schlafen alle!!!​


----------



## Europeu

Stuttgart




























my shots


----------



## Europeu

Freiburg im Breisgau




























My shots


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Herzogliches Museum, Gotha*



Herzogliches Museum Gotha by tm-md, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin - Skyline Messe Nord*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/claud...8S-py1sMu-pQw49W-pNjXPW-pQ5mXc-pQeJJw-pQ8CWK/


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin - Skyline Panorama Platz der Vereinten Nationen*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/claud...8S-py1sMu-pQw49W-pNjXPW-pQ5mXc-pQeJJw-pQ8CWK/


----------



## Boyshow

*Karl-Marx-Alle. Berlin *

Blick Richtung Alexanderplatz



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/muens...cZ-pvV4D8-pvV2mx-pvXGoW-oRy6dq-pLjg9E-pNtVyw/


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/t_p_n...cZ-pvV4D8-pvV2mx-pvXGoW-oRy6dq-pLjg9E-pNtVyw/


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/septe...cZ-pvV4D8-pvV2mx-pvXGoW-oRy6dq-pLjg9E-pNtVyw/


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/septe...cZ-pvV4D8-pvV2mx-pvXGoW-oRy6dq-pLjg9E-pNtVyw/


----------



## Boyshow

*BMW*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/vilav...d2qfQ-87xLZ6-87AYud-8TfAG6-8TiGHY-b3kvsc-b3k/


----------



## Boyshow

*Deutschland (Allemagne) - Bad Laasphe*

















[/url]

http://www.flickr.com/photos/saigneurdeguerre/9534076883/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Deutschland (Allemagne) - Heidelberg*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/saigneurdeguerre/9511582740/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Deutschland (Allemagne) - Heidelberg*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/saigneurdeguerre/9508792661/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Deutschland (Allemagne) - Heidelberg*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/saigneurdeguerre/9511601364/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Deutschland (Allemagne) - Heidelberg*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/saigneurdeguerre/9508822097/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Deutschland (Allemagne) - Heidelberg*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/saigneurdeguerre/9511580846/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Deutschland (Allemagne) - Heidelberg*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/saigneurdeguerre/9508791681/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Deutschland (Allemagne) - Heidelberg*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/saigneurdeguerre/9511588900/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Deutschland (Allemagne) - Heidelberg*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/saigneurdeguerre/9508797155/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Frankfurt, Hesse*



frankfurt hauptwache by Chris Hoefer, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Kurhaus Wiesbaden, Wiesbaden, Hesse*




Kurhaus Wiesbaden illuminiert (3) by Stadtlichtpunkte, on Flickr



Kurhaus Wiesbaden illuminiert (1) by Stadtlichtpunkte, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Frankfurt Luminale 2014*



Frankfurt | 6699 by hiacynta jelen, on Flickr



Luminale 2014 - Frankfurt am Main (850998) (Explore) by Thomas Becker, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ 3 more photos of Luminale 2014



20140401-HPFU_1350.jpg by hp_fuchs, on Flickr



20140401-HPFU_1406.jpg by hp_fuchs, on Flickr



Luminale 2014 by Dembo, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bremerhaven, Bremen*



Klimahaus Bremerhaven by Stefan Bock, on Flickr



Havenwelten Bremerhaven by Stefan Bock, on Flickr


Beautiful Bremerhaven by Tanja Arnold Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Charlottenburg Palace, Berlin*




Charlottenburg Palace by berlin.global, on Flickr



Charlottenburg Palace, Berlin by LeanneLand, on Flickr



Charlottenburg Palace, Berlin by LeanneLand, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Willibaldsburg Eichstätt, Bavaria*
November 1, 2014



Willibaldsburg Eichstätt by stefket, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Dachau Castle, Dachau, Bavaria*




Dachau Castle by UrbaceousSentiment, on Flickr



Dachau Palace by Robbie Halonen, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schloss Nymphenburg (Nymphenburg Castle), Munich, Bavaria*




1009_Schloss Nymphenburg_21 by petra.gaum, on Flickr


051814_Schloss Nymphenburg_21 by petra.gaum, on Flickr


2014-08-10 München, Schloss Nymphenburg 004 by Allie_Caulfield, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ let's get inside :runaway:



2014-08-10 München, Schloss Nymphenburg 025 by Allie_Caulfield, on Flickr



2014-08-10 München, Schloss Nymphenburg 055 Magdalenenklause by Allie_Caulfield, on Flickr



2014-08-10 München, Schloss Nymphenburg 050 Magdalenenklause by Allie_Caulfield, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Berchtesgadener Land, Bavaria*




Berchtesgadener Land by bayernphoto, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Linderhof Castle, Garmisch-Partenkirchen, Bavaria*




_OBE0425.jpg by mdehnell, on Flickr


_OBE0876.jpg by mdehnell, on Flickr


_OBE0736.jpg by mdehnell, on Flickr​


----------



## Carot

*Leipzig - City Hall*









pic Carot


----------



## PinPeat

* Moselle River between Koblenz and Trier*

Burg Eltz by Vintage Nexgrapher, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Burg Eltz by Vintage Nexgrapher, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

*Hopfensee*

Hopfensee - Deutschland by delopafoto, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

DSC_6154 by HUANG HONG, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

DSC_6164 by HUANG HONG, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

*Berlin*

Skyline from the Dom Roof, Berlin by Christian Böcker, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

*Berlin*

Skyline from the Dom Roof, Berlin by Christian Böcker, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

*Berliner Dom, Berlin*

Berliner Dom, Berlin by Christian Böcker, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

*Inside the Berliner Dom, Berlin*

Inside the Berliner Dom, Berlin by Christian Böcker, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

*Lustgarten, Berlin*

Lustgarten, Berlin by Christian Böcker, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

*Berlin*

Berlin City, Berlin by Christian Böcker, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

*Inside the Berliner Dom, Berlin*

Inside the Berliner Dom, Berlin by Christian Böcker, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schloss Wiesenburg, Brandenburg*


tags: schloss , castle









Schloss Wiesenburg by Torsten Maue via flickr









Schloss Wiesenburg by Torsten Maue via flickr









Schloss Wiesenburg by Torsten Maue via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Leipziger Platz, Berlin*











Leipziger Platz by Alexander Rentsch via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Glückstadt, Metropolregion Hamburg*











1491 Häuserzeile am Binnenhafen von Glückstadt an der Unterelbe - historische Wohngebäude; Sportboote / Motorboote am Kai. by stadt + land via flickr









1504 Binnenhafen von Glückstadt an der Unterelbe - ein Angler steht am Kai - auf der gegenüber liegenden Seite Wohnhäuser und ein historischer Speicher. by stadt + land via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Havelberg, Saxony - Anhalt*











2972 Blick vom Domberg auf die Havel und die Dächer der Hansestadt Havelberg - re. die St. Laurentiuskirche. by stadt + land via flickr









2976 Havelberger Dom St. Marien - Domweihe 1170, gotischer Umbau 1330. by stadt + land via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Dreieichenhain Burg, Dreieich, Hesse*




Dreieichenhain Burg by kanaristm, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Burg Gemen (a moated/water castle), Gemen, North Rhine-Westphalia*




Moated castle Burg Gemen - Borken by joeke pieters, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Ettal Abbey, Ettal, Bavaria*



The abbey church of Ettal, Bavaria, Germany by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bautzen, Saxony*



Bautzen (Budyšin) Oberlausitz Deutschland - Abendaufnahme II by videamus, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schloss Johannisburg, Aschaffenburg am Main , Lower Franconia, Bavaria*



© • Aschaffenburg am Main • by M.A.K.photo, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Deutschland (Allemagne) - Heidelberg*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/saigneurdeguerre/9511593626/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Deutschland (Allemagne) - Heidelberg*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/saigneurdeguerre/9511594384/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Germany *










http://www.flickr.com/photos/nettys...CU-pzyG8r-pzoWRq-pRP4YV-pRzgrP-oUQKhG-oUSdrt/


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bamberg, Bavaria*




2671 Wehr an der Regnitz, Fussgängerbrücke - dahinter das Alte Rathaus Bambergs. by stadt + land, on Flickr



2682 Blick über die Untere Brücke Bambergs mit Kaiserin Kunigunde zum ehem Schlachthaus an der Regnitz. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Mölln, Schleswig-Holstein*




Eulenspiegelstadt Mölln im Winter by Witz und Verstand, on Flickr


Eulenspiegelstadt Mölln im Winter by Witz und Verstand, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Mainau, Baden - Württemberg*




Deutschordenschloss auf der Insel Mainau by P.H. Images, on Flickr



Insel Mainau 2014 by Elia Godoong, on Flickr


Mainau Island - Constance Lake - Germany - Sommer 2014 by Lucy Rebmann, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schloss Schwerin, Schwerin, Mecklenburg - Vorpommern*




2014-091951 by bubbahop, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*English Garden, Munich, Bavaria*



have a seat, please by werner boehm *, on Flickr



Bike Tour Lake Starnberg October 2014 by petra.gaum, on Flickr



surfing-english-garden by anywhereism, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Weilburg Castle, Weilburg, Hesse*




- by ≡ Matthias, on Flickr


- by ≡ Matthias, on Flickr


- by ≡ Matthias, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Besigheim, Ludwigsburg, Baden-Württemberg*




Vineyard Terraces above the Wine Route (Württemberger Weinstraße) by Batikart, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Neckar Valley and vineyards near Stuttgart-Münster, Baden-Württemberg*




Blick aufs Neckartal by -c-a-b-, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Lake Bigge, Germany *

Saturday Indian Summer Walk at Lake Lister, the western extension of lake Bigge.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/depenb...CU-pzyG8r-pzoWRq-pRP4YV-pRzgrP-oUQKhG-oUSdrt/


----------



## Boyshow

*Autumn in the Vogtland on the magpie River / Herbst im Vogtland an der Elster *

Auf dem Vogtland Panorama Weg im Steinicht
On the Vogtland Panorama Trail in the Steinicht










http://www.flickr.com/photos/470941...CU-pzyG8r-pzoWRq-pRP4YV-pRzgrP-oUQKhG-oUSdrt/


----------



## Boyshow

*Traben-Trarbach, Moselle bridge and Möhring Gate*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/bracom...CU-pzyG8r-pzoWRq-pRP4YV-pRzgrP-oUQKhG-oUSdrt/


----------



## Boyshow

*Gemeinde Binz, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Allemagne*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotoam...CU-pzyG8r-pzoWRq-pRP4YV-pRzgrP-oUQKhG-oUSdrt/


----------



## Boyshow

*Cochem Castle (Reichsburg) *

THE CASTLE










http://www.flickr.com/photos/bracom...CU-pzyG8r-pzoWRq-pRP4YV-pRzgrP-oUQKhG-oUSdrt/


----------



## Boyshow

*Hambourg*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/heikoj...CU-pzyG8r-pzoWRq-pRP4YV-pRzgrP-oUQKhG-oUSdrt/


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurter Skyline bei Sonnenuntergang*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/sebast...CU-pzyG8r-pzoWRq-pRP4YV-pRzgrP-oUQKhG-oUSdrt/


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin, Night*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/lepido...CU-pzyG8r-pzoWRq-pRP4YV-pRzgrP-oUQKhG-oUSdrt/


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Halle, Saxony-Anhalt*












Halle Pix​


----------



## Boyshow

*Magdeburg / Germany*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/diwan/...CU-pzyG8r-pzoWRq-pRP4YV-pRzgrP-oUQKhG-oUSdrt/


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bad Doberan, Mecklenburg- Vorpommern*











8548 Häuserzeile - Geschäftshäuser, Wohnhäuser in Bad Doberan - restaurierte Gebäude. by stadt + land via flickr









8567 Bahnhof Bad Doberan - stehender REGIO-Zug / Klassizistische Architektur.









8531 Ehemalige Großherzogliche Salongebäude in Bad Doberan - entstanden 1801/02 nach Plänen C. Th. Severins. ​


----------



## PinPeat

*Frankfurt*

Frankfurt by AndreasBelz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

*Frankfurt skyline*

Frankfurt by AndreasBelz, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Passau, Bavaria*




3258 Uferpromenade der Donau in Passau blick auf die Altstadt - in der Bildmitte die Stadtpfarrkirche St. Paul, jetziger Bau von 1678 - re. die Türme vom Passauer Dom St. Stephan und hinten lks. die Veste Niederhaus. by stadt + land, on Flickr



3266 Donauufer von Passau - Promenenade am Fluss - Ausflugsboote am Liegeplatz; Altes Rathaus und der 38m hohe Rathausturm. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ more



3244 Historische Wohngebäude, Gewerbegebäude am Ufer der Inn in Passau / Innstadt. Auf dem Hügel die Wallfahrtskirche Mariahilf; begründet 1622, Kirchenbau errichtet 1627. by stadt + land, on Flickr



3344 3346 Blick vom St. Georgsberg auf die Altstadt von Passau an der Donau. Im Vordergrund das Alte Rathaus mit Rathausturm, dahinter die Inn und die ehem. Jesuitenkirche St. Michael. Am gegenüber liegenden Innufer Historische Wohngebäude, Gewerbegebäude by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ more



3153 Historische Architektur am Rindermarkt in Passau - im Hintergrund die Kirche St. Johann am Spital. by stadt + land, on Flickr


3176 Residenzplatz in Passau - er ist nach der Alten Bischöftlichen Residenz benannt - Strassencafe mit Sonnenschirmen. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Parchim, Mecklenburg - Vorpommern*




8682 Wohnen am Wasser - Wohnhaus an der Alten Elde in Pachim; Gartengrundstück mit Bootsanleger - Holzkanu. by stadt + land, on Flickr



1311 Sportboothafen / Marina in Parchim, Elde-Müritz-Wasserweg; Motorboote an Liegeplätzen mit Stromanschluss - im Hintergrund der Kirchturm der Parchimer Marienkirche. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ more


8672 Schleuse vom Elde-Müritz-Wasserweg in Parchim; das Signallicht zeigt Grün, ein Sportboot verlässt die Schleusenkammer. by stadt + land, on Flickr



8610 Parkplatz eines Supermarktes - parkende Autos; im Hintergrund Häuser und Kirchturm der Neustadt in Parchim, Mecklenburg Vorpommern. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ more



8627 Wochenmarkt auf dem Schumarkt in Parchim - im Hintergrund das Parchimer Rathaus. by stadt + land, on Flickr



8686 Historische Gebäude am Schumarkt in Parchim - im Hintergrund das Rathaus der Stadt. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Perleberg, Brandenburg
*



4756 Geschäftshäuser in der Wittenberger Strasse / Perleberg. by stadt + land, on Flickr



4744 Wohnhäuser mit Backsteinfassade; Giebelturm - Lenzener Strasse, Perleberg. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ more



4695 Historische Architektur - unterschiedliche Baustile; Fachwerkhäuser und Klinkerfassade. by stadt + land, on Flickr



4684 Wohn- und Geschäftshäuser unterschiedlicher Baustile in Perleberg, Brandenburg. by stadt + land, on Flickr



4664 Fachwerkgebäude - Reste des St. Annen Klosters in Perleberg, jetzt Restaurant mit Aussengastronomie. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Tangermünde, Saxony - Anhalt*




3163 Rathaus Tangermünde - spätgotische Architektur, Symbol für Wohlstand - Schauwand am Ostflügel 1430 erbaut; Gerichtslaube um 1480. by stadt + land, on Flickr



3158 Geschäftshäuser / Wohnhäuser in der Langen Strass von Tangermünde - im Hintergrund das Neustädter Tor. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ more



3136 Einstöckige Wohnhäuser - Gründerzeitarchitektur in Tangermünde; im Hintergrund der Kirchturm der katholischen Kirche Zur Heiligsten Dreifaltigkeit; erbaut 1926 - Backstein im Baustil Neoromanik. by stadt + land, on Flickr



3098 Historische Architektur in Tangermünde - Rosengarten mit blühenden Rosen; Gebäude Erlebnishotel Exempel Schlafstuben. by stadt + land, on Flickr



3065 Unterschiedliche Baustile - Architektur in der Langen Strasse von Tangermünde; im Hintergrund die St. Stephanskirche. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Stendal, Saxony - Anhalt*




3414 Marktplatz von Stendal - im Vordergrund das historische Rathaus, erbaut im 15. Jahrhundert; dahinter die Kirchtürme der St. Marienkirche; Backsteingotik.. by stadt + land, on Flickr



3461 Etagenhäuser, mehrstöckige Wohnhäuser - Baustil Gründerzeit; Architektur in der Hansestadt Stendal, Südwall. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ more



3427 Kirchturm der Jacobikriche in der Hansestadt Stendal - blühende Rosen. by stadt + land, on Flickr



3453 Fachwerkhäuser in der Hansestadt Stendal, Strasse Altes Dorf - im Hintergrund die Türme der St. Marienkirche. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ more



3393 Katharinenkirche / Katharinenkloster in Stendal - spätgotischer Backsteinbau. by stadt + land, on Flickr



3437 Uenglinger Tor - historisches Stadttor, erbaut um 1460. Fachwerkhäuser, blühendender Rosenstrauch am Eingang - Strasse Altes Dorf. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## cinxxx

*Dresden, Saxony - Kunsthof Passage*

Dresden - Kunsthof Passage by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - Kunsthof Passage by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - Kunsthof Passage by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - Kunsthof Passage by cinxxx, on Flickr

Dresden - Kunsthof Passage by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Magdeburg / Germany*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/diwan/...CU-pzyG8r-pzoWRq-pRP4YV-pRzgrP-oUQKhG-oUSdrt/


----------



## Boyshow

*Lützenkirchen, Stadtteil Leverkusen, Rhin-du-Nord-Westphalie*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/-mlpho...CU-pzyG8r-pzoWRq-pRP4YV-pRzgrP-oUQKhG-oUSdrt/


----------



## Boyshow

*Hohenzollern Castle *

Burg Hohenzollern im herbstlichen Abendlicht










http://www.flickr.com/photos/photop...CU-pzyG8r-pzoWRq-pRP4YV-pRzgrP-oUQKhG-oUSdrt/


----------



## Boyshow

*U-Bahn, Berlin*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/lepido...CU-pzyG8r-pzoWRq-pRP4YV-pRzgrP-oUQKhG-oUSdrt/


----------



## Boyshow

*Hof in der Zeteler Marsch*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/berndw...CU-pzyG8r-pzoWRq-pRP4YV-pRzgrP-oUQKhG-oUSdrt/


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt - Alemanha *

Praça Romer










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nemeziohd/6877478313/in/set-72157629321128803


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt - Alemanha*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nemeziohd/6876064771/in/set-72157629321128803/


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt - Alemanha *

O contraste entre a criação do homem e da natureza.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nemeziohd/6875420299/in/set-72157629321128803/


----------



## Boyshow

Caminhando certo com linhas tortas 
*Frankfurt - Germany*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nemeziohd/6872726393/in/set-72157629321128803/


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt - Alemanha*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nemeziohd/6882880161/in/set-72157629321128803/


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt - Alemanha*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nemeziohd/6920677343/in/set-72157629321128803/


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt - Alemanha*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nemeziohd/6920677599/in/set-72157629321128803/


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt - Alemanha*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nemeziohd/6774561418/in/set-72157629321128803/


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt - Alemanha*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nemeziohd/6920677859/in/set-72157629321128803/


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt - Alemanha*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nemeziohd/6920678101/in/set-72157629321128803/


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt - Alemanha*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nemeziohd/6775031218/in/set-72157629321128803/


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt - Alemanha *
Centro da cidade










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nemeziohd/6777025316/in/set-72157629321128803/


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt - Alemanha*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nemeziohd/6777025200/in/set-72157629321128803/


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt - Alemanha*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nemeziohd/6923139239/in/set-72157629321128803/


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt - Alemanha*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nemeziohd/6775670820/in/set-72157629321128803/


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt - Alemanha*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nemeziohd/6921785407/in/set-72157629321128803/


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt - Alemanha *
Rio Meno










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nemeziohd/6775670618/in/set-72157629321128803/


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Ranna, Bavaria*



RE3405 + RE3445 by maurizio messa, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bad Oeynhausen*




Bad Oeynhausen - spa gardens - westphalia by F.G.St, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Dillingen Rathaus, Saar, Saarland*



Dillingen at the river Saar, Saarland, state of Germany (Rathaus), the art of historic buildings of Dillingen - municipio, ayuntamiento, hôtel de ville, city hall (Merziger Straße) by alfredlexx60, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Festival of Lights October 2014, Berlin*



FESTIVAL OF LIGHTS 2014 by Alexander´s photographs ©, on Flickr


Berlin - Charlottenburg by Alexander´s photographs ©, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Town Hallof Aachen, Aachen, North Rhine - Westphalia*



Aachen, Town Hall (Germany) by dleiva, on Flickr


Aachen Town Hall by interbeat, on Flickr


The Counsel Hall inside the Aachen Rathaus (Charlemagne King's Hall) Aachen German by mbell1975, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Canola fields in Reinsfeld, Rhineland-Palatinate*

Golden Field by Rob Christiaans , on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Tulip fields in Schwaneberg and Blumenberg, Saxony-Anhalt*




Fields of tulips by Matthias Grimm, on Flickr



Tulpen Gelb - Rot by Prinz Wilbert, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Ettal Abbey, Ettal, Garmisch - Partenkirchen, Bavaria*



Germany - Church by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Eutin, Schleswig - Holstein*




8913 Schlossgarten - Eutiner Schloss. by stadt + land, on Flickr



8928 Hoffassade des Westflügels vom Eutiner Schloss. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ more



8990 Strasse Am Rosengarten in Eutin - Fachwerkgebäude, Gründerzeitarchitektur. by stadt + land, on Flickr



8963 Eutiner Marktplatz - Bürgerhäuser in unterschiedlichem Architekturstil; Denkmal / Stele für die gefallenen Soldaten des deutsch-französischen Krieges 1870 / 1871. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Elmshorn, Schleswig - Holstein*




6010 Kölln Werke an der Krückau, Elmshorner Hafen - im Vordergrund ein Sportboothafen bei Niedrigwasser. by stadt + land, on Flickr



6111 Kopfgebäude - Historismus an der Königsstrasse von Elmshorn - Fussgängerzone; im Vordergrund die Berliner Strasse. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ more



6099 Historisches Gebäude, Backsteinarchitektur in der Königsstrasse / Elmshorn; Möhringsche Haus, erbaut 1780. by stadt + land, on Flickr



5931 Backsteinarchitektur, Ziegelfassade - Industriearchitektur und Wohnhäuser mit Spitzdach - Catharinenstrasse in Elmshorn, Schleswig-Holstein. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Erfurt Christmas Market*



1758 1746 Erfurter Weihnachtsmarkt - Blaue Stunde; Weihnachtsrad / Riesenrad - Weihnachtstanne. Marktbuden, MarktbesucherInnen - Erfurter Dom und Severikirche. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Gemeinde Kirnitzschtal, Saxony, Germany*



View from Kuhstall 03 by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Lilienstein, Saxon Switzerland, Saxony, Germany*



Lilienstein 01 - from Papststein by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schloss Charlottenburg, Berlin*





Charlottenburg Palace by markus.richter, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Karlsruhe, Baden - Württemberg*



Karlsruhe by La_mirada, on Flickr


Karlsruhe Botanischer Garten by Jordi Ramon Fotografia, on Flickr


Karlsruhe palace by barnyz, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bonn, North Rhine-Westphalia*



Bonn by André Distel Photography, on Flickr


Cherry Blossom at Heerstraße, Bonn by Kjuvale, on Flickr


Bonn Botanic Garden by etmeyer, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Wallanlagen Park, Stadhalle, Bremen*




Bremen Windmill Germany by Shahid A Khan, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Haus Atlantis, Bremen*



Europe // Germany // Bremen // Haus Atlantis // Himmelssaal by msc-photodesign, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bad Frankenhausen, Thuringia*




Der schiefe Turm von Bad Frankenhausen by LitschiCo-Erfurt.de I Fotografie, on Flickr

​


----------



## christos-greece

hugodiekonig said:


> Cherry Blossom at Heerstraße, Bonn by Kjuvale, on Flickr


WOW! :cheers:


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Reichstag mit Lichtgrenze - Berlin
*



Berlin - Reichstag mit Lichtgrenze by Benedikt.Elser, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Berlin*




Berlin - Fischerinsel by Benedikt.Elser, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bernkastel-Kues, Rhineland-Palatinate*




Bernkastel-Kues (Rheinland-Pfalz) by Benedikt.Elser, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schloss Charlottenburg, Berlin*




Schloss Charlottenburg by Benedikt.Elser, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schloss Ribbeck, Ribbeck, Brandenburg*




Schloss Ribbeck by Benedikt.Elser, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Quedlinburg, Saxony-Anhalt*




_MG_2943_stitch.jpg by Benedikt.Elser, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Berlin Botanical Garden
*



Botanischer Garten Berlin by Benedikt.Elser, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schloss Kuckuckstein, Saxony*




Schloss Kuckuckstein by Benedikt.Elser, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*U55 Trainstation at Berlin Main Station*




Berlin - Main Station - Underground by Benedikt.Elser, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schloss Weesenstein, Weesenstein, Saxony*




Weesenstein Castle by RüdigerF, on Flickr


Castle - Schloss Wesenstein (3) by Maggi_94, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schlosspark Blankensee, Brandenburg*




Schlosspark Blankensee by Benedikt.Elser, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Lüneburg, Lower Saxony*




Lüneburg / Duitsland by dietmut, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Oldenburg, Lower Saxony*




oldenburg OL KOCHT TAG 1 fotp by OlDigitalEye 2014 06 21 0156 by oldigitaleye, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Hamburg Museum*




Hamburg museum voor kunst en ambachten (1) by dietmut, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Aachen Cathedral, Aachen, North Rhine Westphalia*




Aken Dom / Aachen Cathedral by dietmut, on Flickr



Aken Dom / Aachen Cathedral by dietmut, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ more



Aken Dom / Aachen Cathedral by dietmut, on Flickr


Aken Dom / Aachen Cathedral by dietmut, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Enkirch, Rhineland-Palatinate*




Vineyards and Moezel River - Enkirch - Germany - by shoot it!, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Falkenlust Palace, Brühl, North Rhine-Westphalia*




Hunting lodge Falkenlust at Brühl, Germany (part of UNESCO World Heritage Site) by Maria_Globetrotter, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Gemeinde Dierbach, Rhineland-Palatinate*




NIK_19385_87_ETM2c / Schaidt - Germany by Dan//Fi, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Remains of Schloss Horst:

Erhalten statt abreissen by RPGB, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Leipzig, Bundesverwaltungsgericht am Simsonplatz bei starkem Schneefall -- Leipzig, Federal Administrative Court on Simsonplatz in heavy snow*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/poly-image/15473149891/in/set-72157645630912350/


----------



## Boyshow

*Regensburg, Am Wiedfang, In der Mitter der Brückenturm zur Steinernen Brücke, dahinter der alte Salzstadl*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/poly-image/15512925821/in/set-72157645630912350/


----------



## Boyshow

*Oberkirchen (Schmallenberg), alte Vogtei *

Ein mit Bundesgold ausgezeichnetes Dorf im Hochsauerland, dass schon 1275 Erwähnung fand










https://www.flickr.com/photos/poly-image/15395896749/in/set-72157645630912350/


----------



## Boyshow

*Bamberg (Bambärch), altes Rathaus, Blick auf das Rottmeisterhäuschen*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/poly-image/15398044619/in/set-72157645630912350/


----------



## Boyshow

*Münster, Fürstbischöfliches Residenzschloss*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/poly-image/15588490521/in/set-72157645630912350/


----------



## Boyshow

*München, Hofgarten. Bayrische Staatskanzlei im Ostteil des Hofgartens*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/poly-image/14979224523/in/set-72157645630912350/


----------



## Boyshow

*Attendorn, Ackerbürgerhaus in der Breiten Straße (1787)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/poly-image/15414936848/in/set-72157645630912350/


----------



## Boyshow

*Münster, Botanischer Garten, Schlosspark und Schloss - Botanical Garden, Castle Park and Castle*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/poly-image/15435066589/in/set-72157645630912350/


----------



## Boyshow

*Altena, Burg Altena bei typischem Sauerländer Wetter*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/poly-image/15620874881/in/set-72157645630912350/


----------



## Boyshow

*München, Ludwigstraße, Bayerische Staatsbibliothek und Sankt Ludwig*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/poly-image/15670496781/in/set-72157645630912350/


----------



## Boyshow

*Schlosspark Oberschleißheim, Neues Schloss -- Palace Park Oberschleißheim, New Castle*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/poly-image/15674910802/in/set-72157645630912350/


----------



## Boyshow

*Bamberg (Bambärch), Oberfranken, Linker Regnitzarm. Blick auf das alte Rathaus mit dem Rottmeisterhäuschen*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/poly-image/15525290209/in/set-72157645630912350/


----------



## Boyshow

*Zisterzienserkloster und Schloss Bebenhausen, Kapfscher Bau, neue Infirmerie*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/poly-image/15725877625/in/set-72157645630912350/


----------



## PinPeat

hanover


modern architecture by Michis Bilder, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Moosachtal, Bruck*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15748143452/in/[email protected]


----------



## PinPeat

Stairporn by Nic2209, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Gelobtbachfall

Gelobtbachfall by MD-Pic, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

City of lights, Berlin

City of lights, Berlin by Alexander Adema, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Altes neu aufleben lassen

Im Reich der Feen by Gruenewiese86, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Nabburg* 

Nabburg, eine kleine Stadt in der Oberpfalz










https://www.flickr.com/photos/robert-schueller/15561927187/in/[email protected]/


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Augsburg(er) Rathaus, Augsberg, Bavaria
*



Augsburg: Rathaus by to.wi, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Franziskanerkirche, Schwäbisch Gmünd, Baden - Württemberg*




Franziskanerkirche by to.wi, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schwäbisch Gmünd, Baden - Württemberg*




Forum 'Gold und Silber' / Forum ' gold and silver ' by to.wi, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schwäbisch Gmünd Rathaus, Baden - Württemberg*




Rathaus by to.wi, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Munich, Bavaria*




München: Englischer Garten by to.wi, on Flickr



München: Dallmayr by to.wi, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Burg Eltz, Wierschem, Mayen-Koblenz , Rhineland - Palatinate*



Burg Eltz - DSC_0922 by nickybay, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*St. Hildegard, Eibingen, Hesse*



Abtei St. Hildegard, Eibingen by Curnen, on Flickr



Rheingau - Kloster Eibingen / Abtei St. Hildegard by pqoptipix, on Flickr



Airfocus20090905 Germany Mittelrhein by PJBlackbird / Peter Jansen, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Burgsaalkirche, Munich*



München, Bürgersaalkirche by to.wi, on Flickr



München, Bürgersaalkirche by to.wi, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Hofgarten, Munich*



Dianatempel im Hofgarten von München by to.wi, on Flickr


München: Am Hofgarten by to.wi, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Munich*




München by to.wi, on Flickr



Blick zur Theatinerkirche by to.wi, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected]

*Völkerschlachtdenkmal, Leipzig, Saxony*


Völkerschlachtdenkmal, Leipzig, Germany by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bayerische Staatskanzlei (State Building of Bavaria), Munich*




Bayerische Staatskanzlei, München by to.wi, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Glückstadt, Metropolitan Hamburg*



1502 Binnenhafen von Glückstadt an der Unterelbe - rechts das alte Brückehaus von 1635 - im Hintergrund der Wiebke Kruse Turm - baulicher Überrest des Glückstäder Könighofs. by stadt + land, on Flickr



1427 Marktplatz von Glückstadt an der Unterelbe - historische Gebäude und Rathaus. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Brandenburg an der Havel, Brandenburg*



7017 Mehrstöckige Gebäude - Häuser im Mühlendamm von Brandenburg a. d. Havel. by stadt + land, on Flickr


7173 Brücke über die Brandenburger Niederhavel in der Stadt Brandenburg - Gründerzeitarchitektur. by stadt + land, on Flickr


7170 Sportboote auf der Brandenburger Niederhavel in der Stadt Brandenburg. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bad Segeberg, Schleswig - Holstein*



3419 Historische Architektur in Bad Segeberg - Wohnhäuser und Geschäftshäuser in der Hamburger Strasse. by stadt + land, on Flickr


3486 Fachwerkhaus mit Reetdach - Wohnhaus in Bad Segeberg; Dorfstrasse. by stadt + land, on Flickr


3285 Historische Architektur in Bad Segeberg - Rehder-Haus, erbaut 1910; Wochenmarkt - Marktstände. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Husum, Schleswig - Holstein*



0726 Binnenhafen von Husum - ehem. Werfthafen - Promenade mit Touristen und farbigen Hausfassaden - Schiffe am Kai. by stadt + land, on Flickr


0703 Husumer Binnenhafen - historische Architektur der Nordseestadt - restaurierte Wohnhäuser mit gelber Hausfassade. by stadt + land, on Flickr


0749 Hausfassaden - historische Geschäftshäuser, Wohnhäuser in der Grossstrasse in Husum - im Hintergrund die 1823 fertig gestellte Marienkirche - Architekt dänischer Baumeister Christian Frederik Hansen - klassizistische Architektur. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Obersee Berchtesgaden, Bavaria*



Obersee Berchtesgaden by gerrit-worldwide.de, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Frauenkirche, Munich*




München: Frauenkirche by to.wi, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Freiburg, Baden - Württemberg*




Freiburger Szene / Freiburg scene by to.wi, on Flickr



Freiburg, Konviktstraße by to.wi, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Inzell 2014 *

Regenbogen über Inzell.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/v230gh/15463112680/in/[email protected]/


----------



## PinPeat

German town at Alpspitz mountain and close to castle Neuschwanstein
Nesselwang at the Alps by FAM Martin Z, on Flickr


----------



## MikkelAndersen

Isek said:


> My place of birth


Which city is it?


----------



## Saxonia

It's Straubing in Bavaria.


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Boppard, Rhineland-Palatinate*




View of the Rhine Valley by Batikart, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Gerold, Bavaria*



Frozen Dawn by mibreit, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Rappensee, Bavaria*



Rappensee by *Niceshoot*, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Beutelsbach, Baden-Wurttemberg
*



Summer Vineyards by Batikart, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Cochem, Rhineland Palatinate*




Mosel 2013 - Blick von der Reichsburg Cochem by Martin Schmidt (www.schmaidt.de), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Castle Neuschwanstein, Hohenschwangau, Bavaria*




Castle Neuschwanstein II by Andy Brandl - www.PhotonMix.com, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Moselschleife am Bremmer Calmont, Rhineland Palatinate*




Moselschleife am Bremmer Calmont by Martin Schmidt (www.schmaidt.de), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Neidlingen, Baden - Württemberg*



Where there is light, there must be shadow... by Brucies Heroes, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Heuberg, Baden - Württemberg
*



Aussicht vom Heuberg by f-arbe, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Aegidienkirche, Hannover, Lower Saxony*



Aegidienkirche by Martin Schmidt (www.schmaidt.de), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Nideggen, North Rhine-Westphalia*




Eifelblick - on Explore Mar. 7. 2013 # 290 by mama knipst!, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Rapeseed fields of Germany*




Olk_2013_06_02_0013.jpg by Jamou2012, on Flickr



Rapsfeld by blichb, on Flickr



Olk_2013_06_05_0025.jpg by Jamou2012, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Augustusplatz, Leipzig, Saxony*




Augustusplatz at night by Martin Schmidt (www.schmaidt.de), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Grainau, Bavaria*




2 sides of beef by kvenzke, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Southern Bavaria*












light2PIXEL.net​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Moosauge
*











light2PIXEL.net​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Husum, Kreis Nordfriesland, Schleswig - Holstein*



Husum: Stadthafen by to.wi, on Flickr



Husum, Hafen by to.wi, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Esslingen, Stuttgart, Baden - Württemberg*




Esslingen, Marktplatz by to.wi, on Flickr



Marktplatz by to.wi, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ 2 more photos


Altstadt- Wirtschaften by to.wi, on Flickr



Altstadt by to.wi, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Seester, Kreis Pinneberg, Schleswig - Holstein*




8745 Traktor bei der Feldarbeit zwischen blühenden Rapsfeldern in Seester, Kreis Pinneberg. by stadt + land, on Flickr


8814 Dorfstrasse in Seester - historisches Bauernhaus mit Reet gedeckt, blaue Holzfassade - blühender Raps, gelbes Feld - blauer Himmel, weisse Wolken. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ 2 more photos of Seester



8796 Dorfstrasse / Dorfkern von Seester, Kirchenvorplatz - Autobus. by stadt + land, on Flickr


8822 Kirchenvorplatz der St. Johanniskirche in Seester, Kreis Pinneberg. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Nebenfluss der Elbe, Mecklenburg - Vorpommern*




4466 Bauernhaus am Lauf der Stör - bunt bemaltes eisernes Eingangstor. by stadt + land, on Flickr


4518 Galerieholländer Hoffnung, erbaut 1813. Windmühle / Getreidemühle am Deich von Beidenfleth an der Stör. by stadt + land, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ 2 more photos



4516 St. Nikolaikirche in Beidenfleth an der Stör - Friedhof mit Grabsteinen; Kirchenbau zwischen Bäumen. by stadt + land, on Flickr


8747 Werftanlagen an der Stör in Wewelsfleet - Schiffe liegen am Ausrüstungskai - Werftkräne stehen am Ufer. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Mayschoss, Rhineland - Palatinate*




in the Ahr valley by mr.donb, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Neues Schloß - Stuttgart, Baden - Württemberg*




Neues Schloß by mr.donb, on Flickr


An evening in Stuttgart by mr.donb, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Königssee, Bavaria*




winterscape by mr.donb, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Mayschoss, Rhineland - Palatinate*




one of the toy towns by mr.donb, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Dresden, Saxony*




iconic structure by mr.donb, on Flickr



Dresdener palace by mr.donb, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ 2 more photos



from the terrace by mr.donb, on Flickr



Semper oper by mr.donb, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Frankfurt am Main, Hesse*




Frankfurt (Main) by Stefan Skalla, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Feengrotte (Fairies' Grotto), Saalfeld, Thuringia*




Feengrotte - Fairies' Grotto - Saalfeld by Stefan Skalla, on Flickr



Feengrotte - Fairies' Grotto - Saalfeld by Stefan Skalla, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Insel Mainau (Mainau Island), Baden - Württemberg*
































Insel Mainau

​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ more





























Insel Mainau​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Grainau and Zugspitze, Bavaria*












light2PIXEL.net​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Mittenwald, Bavaria*













light2PIXEL.net​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Freiburg, Baden - Württemberg*






















100% FREIBURG​


----------



## Boyshow

*Beautiful Alps *
Dieses schöne Panoramabild wurde an der Kampenwandseilbahn aufgenommen. Man kann in der Ferne die Berchtesgadener Alpen (mit Watzmann 2714 m), Loferer Steinberge (mit Ochsenhorn 2511 m) und Hohe Tauern (mit Großglockner 3798 m) erahnen.

This beautiful panoramic picture was taken at the Kamp wall cable car. You can see the Berchtesgadener Alps (with Watzmann), Lofer Steinberge (with Ochshorn) and the Hohe Tauern (with Großglockner) in the distance.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ausblick/15394215327/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow

*Watzmann-Ostwand *
Der Königssee wird wunderschön von Bergen umgeben. Von hier aus kann man die Watzmann-Ostwand bestaunen und besteigen. Der Köngssee gilt als der sauberste See in Deutschland.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ausblick/15367473939/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow

*Ramsau bei Berchtesgaden ist eine Gemeinde im oberbayerischen Landkreis Berchtesgadener Land.*

















[/url]

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14937740574/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow

*Ramsau bei Berchtesgaden ist eine Gemeinde im oberbayerischen Landkreis Berchtesgadener Land.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14931492703/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow

*Die Schlossanlage Schleißheim liegt in der Gemeinde Oberschleißheim im Landkreis München.* 










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15563551671/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow

*Ein Teil des Alten Schloss Schleißheim.*

A part of the old castle Schleißheim










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14945849084/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow

*Odeonsplatz at night *

The Odeonsplatz in central Munich. 










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15525814266/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow

*Alpenstraße nahe Ramsau*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14916410104/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Germany*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13381713394/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow

*Hohenschwangau Castle*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ulinea/7256372984/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow

*Regensburg, Am Wiedfang, In der Mitter der Brückenturm zur Steinernen Brücke, dahinter der alte Salzstadl*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/poly-image/15512925821/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow

*To the top...somewhere in Germany*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/amograff/15329009878/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow

*Brauneck 
Germany*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15327817218/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow

*Pfarrkirche St. Sebastian in Ramsau, Berchtesgaden.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15508015152/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow

*Die Berge nahe Ramsau,*
Berchtesgaden










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15321636627/in/[email protected]/


----------



## donquichotedelmedina

*Houses in Swabian Jura (Baden-Württemberg)








*​


----------



## donquichotedelmedina

*Baden-Württemberg

​*


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Katz Castle, St. Goar, Rhineland-Palatinate*



Katz Castle by BraCom (Bram), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Oberwolfach, Baden-Wurttemberg*



Oberwolfach by BraCom (Bram), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*The Vogtsbauernhof , Gutach, Baden - Wurttemberg*


tags: museum, house, Gutacher



Vogtsbauernhof (1612) by BraCom (Bram), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Tilleda, Saxony - Anhalt*




Tilleda (Kyffhausen) from Kyffhäuser monument by BraCom (Bram), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Mannheimer Marktplatz, Mannheim, Baden-Württemberg*




Mannheimer Marktplatz by Chingon76, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Karwendel, Bavaria*




Schönes Bayern by Iván Cajigas, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Berchtesgaden National Park, Bavaria*



Watzmann Mai 2012 by Leto A., on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Beutelsbach, Stuttgart, Baden - Württemberg*




Curve in Autumn Vineyards by Habub3, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Rape Field at Fluorn-Winzeln, Baden - Württemberg*



tree in rape field by Mark_K_, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Weinstadt, Baden - Württemberg*




Vintage in the autumn Vineyard by Habub3, on Flickr


Autumn Vineyard by Habub3, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Residenz Castle, Dresden, Saxony*




Dresden by Habub3, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Nuremberg Castle, Nuremberg, Bavaria*




Castle Nuremberg by Habub3, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Castle Klink, Müritz, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*




Castle Klink by Habub3, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schloss Lichtenstein, Lichtenstein, Baden - Württemberg*



Touched by the sun (Schloss Lichtenstein, Germany) by armxesde, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Our Lady's Church Nuremberg, Nuremberg, Bavaria*



Our Lady's Church Nuremberg by Habub3, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Rüdesheim am Rhein*



Rüdesheim am Rhein by Chingon76, on Flickr



Rüdesheim am Rhein by Chingon76, on Flickr


Rüdesheim am Rhein by Chingon76, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ more photos of Rüdesheim am Rhein



Rüdesheim am Rhein by Chingon76, on Flickr


Rüdesheim am Rhein by Chingon76, on Flickr


Rüdesheim am Rhein by Chingon76, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Bavaria*




Plönlein by jpellgen, on Flickr


Rothenburg ob der Tauber by jpellgen, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ more



The Market Square by jpellgen, on Flickr



Church of St. Jacob by jpellgen, on Flickr



Rothenburg by jpellgen, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Oberwesel, Rhineland-Palatinate*




Oberwesel by jpellgen, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Boppard, Rhineland-Palatinate*




Rhine River by jpellgen, on Flickr



Boppard Architecture by jpellgen, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*The Cathedral in Halle, Germany*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/stuckincustoms/1225014263/in/set-72157601641618733


----------



## Boyshow

*Stück in Germany - Dresden After the Bombing, Way after the Bombing*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/stuckincustoms/1234698563/in/set-72157601641618733/


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden Frauenkirche *

The rebuilt church from the firebombing










https://www.flickr.com/photos/stuckincustoms/1257154255/in/set-72157601641618733/


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Sylt, Schleswig - Holstein*



Sylt Sunrise by Chris Renk, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ and the beach



Sylt Beach View by Chris Renk, on Flickr



Sylt Sunset by Chris Renk, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

The most beautiful waterfalls in Germany I've ever seen so far (in photos)


*Joseftal, Schliersee, Bavaria*




Joseftaler Wasserfälle by Chris Renk, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Glockenmuseum Stifskriche Herrenberg ( Bell Museum Collegiate Church Herrenberg), Herrenberg, Baden - Württemberg*




Glockenmuseum Stifskriche Herrenberg by kanaristm, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Glücksburg Castle, Glucksburg, Schleswig - Holstein*




Glücksburg Castle by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Wees, Schleswig - Holstein*




Windmills of Schleswig-Holstein by Chris Renk, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Westerhever, Leikenhusen, Schleswig - Holstein*




Lighthouse Westerhever by Chris Renk, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Das Neue Palais, Potsdam, Brandenburg*




Potsdam Neues Palais (1769) by Wolfsraum, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Potsdam, Brandenburg*




Potsdam - 14101301 by Klaus Kehrls, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schloss Cecilienhof, Potsdam, Brandenburg*




La cour intérieure du château de Cecilienhof (Potsdam) by dalbera, on Flickr



La façade principale du château de Cecilienhof (Potsdam) by dalbera, on Flickr



Schloss Cecilienhof in Potsdam, by baerchen57, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Chinese House, Sanssouci, Potsdam, Brandenburg*



Chinese House, Sanssouci Potsdam by IzabelaWinter, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Herrenberg Market Square, Herrenberg, Baden - Württemberg*



Herrenberg Market Square by TGAC-Ute-Boese, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*The International Neuroscience Institute, Hannover, Lower Saxony*



The International Neuroscience Institute, Hannover by Michael Abid, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schloss Benrath, Düsseldorf, North Rhine - Westphalia*




Schloss Benrath 2014 / Düsseldorf / NRW by KL57Foto, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Rheinkirmes, Düsseldorf, North Rhine - Westphalia*




Rheinkirmes-0832 by fischmagd, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Düsseldorf, North Rhine - Westphalia*




Düsseldorf: Yachthafen im Medienhafen by heikokundephoto, on Flickr



Duesseldorf by duseldorp, on Flickr



Gehry Architecture Düsseldorf III by frawolf77, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bad Münstereifel, North Rhine - Westphalia*



Bad Münstereifel by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Deutsches Bergbau-Museum, Bochum, North Rhine - Westphalia*




Deutsches Bergbau-Museum Bochum / Bochum-Impr-April2014_053 by Christian Gerlig I Fotoreportagen, on Flickr



"Dahlbusch bomb" by Umschauen, on Flickr



The German Mining Museum in Bochum by petrOlly, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Papenburger Rathaus, Papenbug, Lower Saxony*




EmsRadweg: Rathaus in Papenburg by Greune Stee, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Altstadt, Dresde*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/dmitry_shakin/2394077924/in/set-72157604263993917/


----------



## Boyshow

*Todtmoos, Bade-Wurtemberg*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/rober...AK-p1Sbqj-pVkTfw-pXq5EK-pXo846-pXvyZC-pELhA2/


----------



## Boyshow

*Altstadt, Dresde*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/dmitry_shakin/2382997689/in/set-72157604263993917/


----------



## Boyshow

*Bavaria/Bayern*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/armxe...AK-p1Sbqj-pVkTfw-pXq5EK-pXo846-pXvyZC-pELhA2/


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/dmitry_shakin/2383807490/in/set-72157604263993917/


----------



## Boyshow

*Bernkastel-Kues, Rhénanie-Palatinat*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/braco...AK-p1Sbqj-pVkTfw-pXq5EK-pXo846-pXvyZC-pELhA2/


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden Centre and Elbe River*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/dmitry_shakin/2396248923/in/set-72157604263993917/


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden - Kunsthof Passage*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/27108...92h-c5ERYh-bWdrsA-bxZCB5-bqNdNC-aC6jQr-arpbnX


----------



## Boyshow

*Moritzburg, Saxe*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/kdg59...AK-p1Sbqj-pVkTfw-pXq5EK-pXo846-pXvyZC-pELhA2/


----------



## Boyshow

*Making of DÜSSELDORF *

Galegos No Mundo










https://www.flickr.com/photos/10125...Hs-om2hiG-oCvFEX-otfkEr-ouYV5z-orcehQ-onQSjv/


----------



## Boyshow

*Barockschloss in Delitzsch*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/snoop...2h-c5ERYh-bWdrsA-bxZCB5-bqNdNC-aC6jQr-arpbnX/


----------



## Boyshow

*Gradierwerk *
Bad Salzungen in Thüringen










https://www.flickr.com/photos/kdg59...Hs-om2hiG-oCvFEX-otfkEr-ouYV5z-orcehQ-onQSjv/


----------



## Boyshow

*Autumnal Mountains*

Gemeinde Rathen










https://www.flickr.com/photos/rober...2h-c5ERYh-bWdrsA-bxZCB5-bqNdNC-aC6jQr-arpbnX/


----------



## Boyshow

*Suhl *
Friedrich-König-Straße










https://www.flickr.com/photos/kdg59...Hs-om2hiG-oCvFEX-otfkEr-ouYV5z-orcehQ-onQSjv/


----------



## Boyshow

*Leipzig, Sachsen | Deutschland*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/jansl...2h-c5ERYh-bWdrsA-bxZCB5-bqNdNC-aC6jQr-arpbnX/


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/coldi...2h-c5ERYh-bWdrsA-bxZCB5-bqNdNC-aC6jQr-arpbnX/


----------



## Boyshow

*Altenstein *

Schloss Altenstein, in Germany, is a palace upon a rocky mountain in Saxe-Meiningen, on the south-western slope of the Thuringian Forest, not far from Eisenach. It was the summer residence of the Dukes of Meiningen.









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kdg59...Hs-om2hiG-oCvFEX-otfkEr-ouYV5z-orcehQ-onQSjv/


----------



## Boyshow

*Wilsdruffer Vorstadt, Dresde, Saxe*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/39333...2h-c5ERYh-bWdrsA-bxZCB5-bqNdNC-aC6jQr-arpbnX/


----------



## Boyshow

*Heidelberg *

View from the castle



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/denin...Hs-om2hiG-oCvFEX-otfkEr-ouYV5z-orcehQ-onQSjv/


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/annus...2h-c5ERYh-bWdrsA-bxZCB5-bqNdNC-aC6jQr-arpbnX/


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Garden Kingdom, Dessau-Wörlitz*


One of the 39 (before it was 38 but very recently Corvey was added) UNESCO World Heritage Sites of Germany



















Garden Kingdom of Dessau-Wörlitz ©Kulturstiftung Dessau Wörlitz via www.germany.travel​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Obertsdorf, Bavaria*













Oberstdorf.de​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Krottorf Castle, Krottorf, Rhineland-Palatinate*





Crottorf Castle, Germany by Thomas Depenbusch, on Flickr



Crottorf Castle, Germany by Thomas Depenbusch, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Werben, Saxony - Anhalt*




4372 Restaurierte historische Fachwerkhäuser - Hansestadt Werben. by stadt + land, on Flickr



4367 Strasse mit historischen Häusern - Bilder aus der Hansestadt Werben / Sachsen-Anhalt. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ more



4256 Rathaus am Markt in der Hansestadt Werben; im Hintergrund die St. Johanniskirche. by stadt + land, on Flickr



4368 Strasse in der Hansestadt Werben - Blick zur St. Johannis Kirche. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schloss Braunfels, Braunfels, Hesse*



Schloss Braunfels by Hugo von Schreck, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Lake Happurg, Bavaria*




Lake Happurg by STEFFEN EGLY, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Görlitz, Saxony*
(on the border with Poland)



Görlitz, Germany by Tobi_2008, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Anklam, Mecklenburg - Vorpommern*




4384 Speichergebäude und Kran - Hafen von Anklam an der Peene. by stadt + land, on Flickr



4410 Binnenhafen der Hansestadt Anklam - Speichergebäude, Hafenkran - das Binnenschiff DÖMITZ liegt am Kai. by stadt + land, on Flickr



4392 Binnenhafen der Hansestadt Anklam - Speichergebäude, Hafenkran - das Binnenschiff DÖMITZ liegt am Kai. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schloss Seifersdorf, Seifersdorf, Saxony*



Schloss Seifersdorf, Germany by Tobi_2008, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bad Segeberg, Schleswig - Holstein*




3375 Gelbes Ortschild "Bad Segeberg" - "Kreis Segeberg"; schwarze Schrift, gelber Grund. by stadt + land, on Flickr



3219 Blick über den Segeberger See zu den Segeberger Kliniken; im Vordergrund ein Bootssteg mit Ruderboot. by stadt + land, on Flickr



3502 Gebäude der Segeberger Kliniken in Bad Segeberg - Radfahrer auf der Strasse. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bardowick bei Lüneburg, Metro Hamburg*




6165 Binnenschiff Ilmenau auf der Ilmenau am Ufer von Bardowick. by stadt + land, on Flickr



6168 Fluss Ilmenau in Bardowick - im Hintergrund die Schleuse. by stadt + land, on Flickr



6178 Scheune in Bardowick - landwirtschaftliches Gebäude, Fahrradfahrer. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Düsseldorf, North Rhine - Westphalia*



Düsseldorf - view from the Rheinturm by rotraud_71, on Flickr


Düsseldorf - view from the Rheinturm by rotraud_71, on Flickr



Düsseldorf Medienhafen by rotraud_71, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Halle, Saxony - Anhalt*























Halle Pix
​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bardowick bei Lüneburg, Metro Hamburg*




6145 Backsteinkapelle auf dem St. Nikolaihof in Bardowick - mittelalterliche Wohnanlage, ehem. Leprosenheim und Altenstift. by stadt + land, on Flickr



6192 Fachwerkgebäude Gasthaus Dom Schänke am Dom von Bardowick. by stadt + land, on Flickr



6145 Backsteinkapelle auf dem St. Nikolaihof in Bardowick - mittelalterliche Wohnanlage, ehem. Leprosenheim und Altenstift. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Hochgern, Bavaria*













Foto: Hans Sterr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Barmstedt, Kreis Pinneberg, Schleswig-Holstein*





9816 Blick über den Burggraben der Barmstedter Schlossinsel zum Schlossgefängnis. by stadt + land, on Flickr


9820 Blick über den Burggraben der Barmstedter Schlossinsel zum Schlossgefängnis. by stadt + land, on Flickr



9879 Schlossgefängnis und Gerichtsschreiberhaus auf der Barmstedter Schlossinsel. by stadt + land, on Flickr



​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ more



9892 Blick über den Schlossgraben / Mühlenteich bei der Barmstedter Schlossinsel zur historischen Industriearchitektur der Mühle. by stadt + land, on Flickr



0133 Tretbootvermietung am Rantzauer See in Barmstedt, Kreis Pinneberg - im Hintergrund der Strand vom Barmstedter Strandbad. by stadt + land, on Flickr



9888 Schlossgefängnis und Gerichtsschreiberhaus auf der Barmstedter Schlossinsel. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ last set of photos of Barmstedt



9994 Architektur in Barmstedt, Kreis Pinneberg - Wohnhaus, Geschäftshaus. by stadt + land, on Flickr



9960 Geschäftshäuser, Einzelhandel mit bunter Fassade, Reichenstrasse in Barmstedt, Kreis Pinneberg. by stadt + land, on Flickr



9949 Wochenmarkt in Barmstedt, Kreis Pinneberg - Marktstände in der Reichenstrasse. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bautzen, Saxony*



Bautzen (Budyšin) Oberlausitz Deutschland - Abendaufnahme II by videamus, on Flickr


Bautzen by Rasmus99, on Flickr
​


----------



## Boyshow

*STUTTGART*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/10125...Hs-om2hiG-oCvFEX-otfkEr-ouYV5z-orcehQ-onQSjv/


----------



## Nando_ros

*Frankfurt, Hesse*


Dramatic Frankfurt by Markus Pavlowsky Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Königsee, Bavaria*




Königsee, Bayern, Germany by Absinthias, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Struempfelbach, Baden - Württemberg
*



Vineyard Curve in Autumn by Batikart, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Elmau, Bavaria*




Schloss Elmau by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Saxony Switzerland, Saxony*



no limits by spreephoto.de, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bremen*













Bremen.de​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bremerhaven, Bremen*























Klimahaus Bremerhaven
​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Obertsdorf, Bavaria*
























Oberstdorfer-Fotogalerie​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Hannover, Lower Saxony*













Visit Hannover​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Mauerpark, Prenzlauer Berg, Berlin*













Visit Germany​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Nuremburg Christmas Market*













Visit Germany
​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bad Kissingen, Bavaria*













Visit Germany​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Friedenstein Palace in Gotha, Thuringia*












Visit Germany
​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Berliner Dom, Berlin*




startrails by spreephoto.de, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

More of Berlin



mirror! by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


regierungsviertel by spreephoto.de, on Flickr



festival of lights by spreephoto.de, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Garmisch-Partenkirchen, Bavaria*




Germany by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schloss Charlottenburg, Berlin*




Charlottenburg, Germany by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Zugspitze*
the highest mountain in Germany




Zugspitze Germany by nabilishes [on and off], on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Castle Kriebstein, Saxony*




Castle Kriebstein, Germany by Tobi_2008, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Festung Marienberg during blue hour, Würzburg, Germany*










Festung Marienberg during blue hour, Würzburg, Germany by maxunterwegs, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Bamberg, Bavaria​*

Bamberg (357) by Silvia Inacio, on Flickr




Bamberg (330) by Silvia Inacio, on Flickr




Bamberg (358) by Silvia Inacio, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Bernkastel-Kues, Rhineland-Palatinate​*

Bernkastel-Kues (48) by Silvia Inacio, on Flickr




Bernkastel-Kues (103) by Silvia Inacio, on Flickr




Bernkastel - Kues by edy.dedecker, on Flickr​


----------



## Urbanaticum

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber*

Rothenburg ob der Tauber - Plönlein by cndrs, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Bavaria​*

Rothenburg (536) by Silvia Inacio, on Flickr




Rothenburg (467) by Silvia Inacio, on Flickr




Rothenburg (463) by Silvia Inacio, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Baden-Baden, Baden-Württemberg​*

Baden-Baden 370 by mart.panzer, on Flickr




Baden-Baden 044 by mart.panzer, on Flickr




Baden-Baden 401 by mart.panzer, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Idstein, Hesse​*

Idstein (207) by Silvia Inacio, on Flickr




Idstein (162) by Silvia Inacio, on Flickr




Idstein (183) by Silvia Inacio, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Ebrach, Bavaria*



Ebrach / Places to see before you die by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


Ebrach by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Wismar, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*




Verträumtes Wismar by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr



Wismar by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr



Rathaus by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Kranichstein, Stadtteil Darmstadt, Hesse*




Ratskeller by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr



Darmstädter Schloß (leicht durchgebogen, aufgrund der Hitze) by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Alsfeld, Hesse*



Rathaus by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Cologne, North Rhine-Westphalia*



Town View Of Cologne by MarkusR., on Flickr



Town View Of Cologne by MarkusR., on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Burg Ehrenfels, Hesse*




Burg Ehrenfels (Hessen) by armxesde, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Moated castle (castle on a water) - Schloss Bodelschwingh
Alte Kolonie Westhausen, Dortmund, North Rhine-Westphalia*




Moated castle - Schloss Bodelschwingh by kiekmal, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Satzvey Castle, Mechernich, North Rhine-Westphalia*



Satzvey castle by holland fotograaf, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Wernigerode Castle, Wernigerode , Saxony-Anhalt*



Wernigerode Castle - Germany by mbryan777, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Cochem Castle , Rhineland Palatinate*




Cochem Castle (Reichsburg) by BraCom (Bram), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schloss Sigmaringen, Sigmaringen, Baden - Württemberg*



Schloss Sigmaringen by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Tübingen , Baden - Württemberg*




Tübingen Neckarfront mit Spiegelung - Frühjahr 2014 - Der Frühling ist angekommen by eagle1effi, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Gemeinde Clausthal-Zellerfeld, Lower Saxony*




Happy Sunday ! / Marktkirche (market church) in Clausthal, the largest wooden church in Germany by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Berlin*




Lichtgrenze Berlin Engelbecken by Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Gendarmenmarkt Berlin*



















Gendarmenmarkt by PanoramaRundblick, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Gendarmenmarkt Berlin*



















Gemdarmenmarkt zur blauen Stunde by PanoramaRundblick, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss Bellevue | Berlin*










*Brandenburger Tor*











Brandenburger Tor by PanoramaRundblick, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Gendarmenmarkt | Deutscher Dom | Berlin*



















Gendarmenmarkt | Französischer Dom | Berlin by PanoramaRundblick, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ladenburg*










Ladenburg by Hühnerauge, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Germany Sunset*










mood .... by ana rut bré | www.ateliersite.de, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Inzell *










Inzell 2014 by Günter Hentschel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Allenberghöfe*










Am Zellerhorn by -c-a-b-, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Spire, Rhénanie-Palatinat*










Westfront des Doms by Hühnerauge, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hambourg*










Hafenpanorama by Hühnerauge, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Goslar, Basse Saxe*










Weihnachtsmarkt by Hühnerauge, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Blick über Goslar*



















Marktkirche by Hühnerauge, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Stadtteil Innenstadt, Brunswick, Basse Saxe*



















Domportal by Hühnerauge, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Auf dem Gipfel*










Auf dem Gipfel by Hühnerauge, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Burtscheid, Aix-la-Chapelle, Rhin-du-Nord-Westphalie*










Aachener Dom HDR by Hühnerauge, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Beverau, Aix-la-Chapelle, Rhin-du-Nord-Westphalie*



















St. Johann-Baptist #2 by Hühnerauge, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Aachener Rathaus *



















Aachener Dom bei Nacht by Hühnerauge, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neustadt in Sachsen, Saxe, Allemagne*










Neustadt (Sachsen) by Hühnerauge, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Nordkirchen, Rhin-du-Nord-Westphalie, Allemagne*










Nordkirchen by Hühnerauge, on Flickr


----------



## gnesener

Boyshow said:


> *Allenberghöfe*


Beautiful... :applause: :cheers2:


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Neues Rathaus, Munich*




Neues Rathaus, München by teekay72, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Sondershausen, Thuringia*




Sondershausen by Tobi NDH, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Altes Rathaus (Old City Hall) of Leipzig, Saxony*




Altes Rathaus Leipzig by Der Wildi, on Flickr



Neues Rathaus Leipzig by SabineausL, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bremen Rathaus*




2013-05-28 Town Hall in Bremen by beranekp, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Gaarden, Kiel, Schleswig - Holstein*



Kiel - Blaue Stunde am Bootshafen by MPU Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Lübeck, Schleswig - Holstein*




Lübeck - Rathaus - Renaissance-Laube by impressiones (on break), on Flickr



Lübeck am 5.9.2013 by pilot_micha, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Lübeck Rathaus*




Lübeck am 1.9.2013 by pilot_micha, on Flickr


Lübeck am 2.9.2013 by pilot_micha, on Flickr


Lübeck am 2.9.2013 by pilot_micha, on Flickr



​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Weiden in der Oberpfalz, Bavaria*




From above (1): Weiden by Tobias Neubert Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Potsdam Museum in Old City Hall of Potsdam, Brandenburg*




Potsdam Museum im Alten Rathaus by Christiane Necker, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Hamburger Rathaus (Hamburg City Hall)*




Hamburg - Rathaus/Cityhall by MK|PHOTOGRAPHY - thanks for over 1.000.000 views, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Inside Hamburg City Hall*



Inside the Rathaus by Keith Mac Uidhir 김채윤 (Thanks for 2m views), on Flickr



Inside the townhall Hamburg, Germany by Tobi_2008, on Flickr



One of the stunning ceilings inside the Rathaus by hostelworld, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ more photos of Hamburg City Hall interior




Hamburg Rathaus by Matti Mattila, on Flickr



Hamburg Rathaus by Matti Mattila, on Flickr



Hamburg Rathaus by Matti Mattila, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Munich, Bavaria*










[/url]
Abendlicht in München by Tobias Theiler Photography, on Flickr[/IMG]


Altes Rathaus from above, Munich, Germany by Optical illusion, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Uhldingen - Muehlhofen, Baden-Württemberg*



tags: UNESCO



Abendstimmung by Tobias Theiler Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Meersburg, Baden - Württemberg*




Meersburg by Absinthias, on Flickr


Bodensee / Meersburg by Habub3, on Flickr


Port de Meersburg by Lucille-bs, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Meersburg Castle*





BODENSEE HOLIDAY 2014-681 by Pauls Place EUPEN, on Flickr



bodensee_076_14082012_13'07 by eduard43, on Flickr



Burg by Toro Kuswan, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Saxon Switzerland, Saxony*




Carolaaussicht by *Niceshoot*, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Cochem, Rhineland Palatinate*




Cochem by TIM BRUENING · PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Pinneberg, Schleswig - Holstein*



The old Bailiwick of Pinneberg by TIM BRUENING · PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

More photos at the previous page


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=584411&page=841


*Mainau Island, Lake Constance, Baden - Württemberg*



Palette de couleurs by Lucille-bs, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bodensee at Lake Konstanz, Baden - Württemberg*




Sunset... by Toro Kuswan, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Frankfurt Skyline*



Skyline Frankfurt by TIM BRUENING · PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Berlin*



Berlin Cathedral by TIM BRUENING · PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bad Hersfeld, Hesse*




Bad Hersfeld am 17.12.2008 (075).jpg by pilot_micha, on Flickr



Bad Hersfeld am 17.12.2008 (081).jpg by pilot_micha, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bad Oeynhausen, North Rhine-Westphalia*




Staatsbad Bad Oeynhausen by pilot_micha, on Flickr


Staatsbad Bad Oeynhausen by pilot_micha, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Belecke, North Rhine-Westphalia*




Belecke am 19.5.2012 by pilot_micha, on Flickr


Belecke am 19.5.2012 by pilot_micha, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ more of Belecke



Belecke am 19.5.2012 by pilot_micha, on Flickr



Belecke am 19.5.2012 by pilot_micha, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Eisenach, Thuringia*




Eisenach am 17.12.2013 by pilot_micha, on Flickr



Eisenach am 17.12.2013 by pilot_micha, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ more of Eisenach



Eisenach am 17.12.2013 by pilot_micha, on Flickr



Eisenach am 17.12.2013 by pilot_micha, on Flickr



Eisenach am 17.12.2013 by pilot_micha, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Freilandmuseum, Fladungen, Bavaria*




Freilandmuseum Fladungen am 25.08.2013 by pilot_micha, on Flickr



Freilandmuseum Fladungen am 25.08.2013 by pilot_micha, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ more of Freilandmuseum in Fladungen




Freilandmuseum Fladungen am 25.08.2013 by pilot_micha, on Flickr


Freilandmuseum Fladungen am 25.08.2013 by pilot_micha, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ last load of photos of Freilandmuseum in Fladungen



Freilandmuseum Fladungen am 25.08.2013 by pilot_micha, on Flickr


Freilandmuseum Fladungen am 25.08.2013 by pilot_micha, on Flickr


Freilandmuseum Fladungen am 25.08.2013 by pilot_micha, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bad Colberg-Heldburg, Thuringia*




Heldburg 29.06.2008 (05).jpg by pilot_micha, on Flickr



Heldburg 29.06.2008 (02).jpg by pilot_micha, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Niederlauer, Bavaria*




Niederlauer am 25.03.2012 by pilot_micha, on Flickr


Niederlauer am 25.03.2012 by pilot_micha, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ more of Niederlauer



Niederlauer am 25.03.2012 by pilot_micha, on Flickr


Niederlauer am 25.03.2012 by pilot_micha, on Flickr



Niederlauer am 25.03.2012 by pilot_micha, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*St. Dionisius Church, Oberbeuren, Bavaria*




Oberbeuren am 30.5.2010 by pilot_micha, on Flickr


Oberbeuren am 30.5.2010 by pilot_micha, on Flickr


Oberbeuren am 30.5.2010 by pilot_micha, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Oberbeuren, Bavaria*




Oberbeuren am 30.5.2010 by pilot_micha, on Flickr


Oberbeuren am 30.5.2010 by pilot_micha, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Mellrichstadt, Bavaria*




Mellrichstadt am 2.8.2010 by pilot_micha, on Flickr


Mellrichstadt am 2.8.2010 by pilot_micha, on Flickr



Mellrichstadt am 2.8.2010 by pilot_micha, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*St. Kilian Church, Mellrichstadt, Bavaria*




Mellrichstadt am 2.8.2010 by pilot_micha, on Flickr



Mellrichstadt am 2.8.2010 by pilot_micha, on Flickr


Mellrichstadt am 2.8.2010 by pilot_micha, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Oberbaumbrücke*










Oberbaumbrücke by oןɹɐɔcarlo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Potsdamer Platz. Berlin*










Potsdamer Platz by oןɹɐɔcarlo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Charlottenburg, Berlin*










Charlottenburg by oןɹɐɔcarlo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Catedral de Berlin / Berliner Dom / Berlin Cathedral*










Catedral de Berlin / Berliner Dom / Berlin Cathedral by stephenhaworth, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Tranvia en Alexander Platz (Berlin)* 

Streetcar in Alexander Platz (Berlin)










Tranvia en Alexander Platz (Berlin) by stephenhaworth, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Reichstag Kuppel - Cúpula del Reichstag. Berlin*



















Reichstag kuppel II - Cúpula del Reichstag II by stephenhaworth, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sony Center-Potsdamer Platz* 

Sony Center en la Potsdamer Platz de Berlin










Sony Center-Potsdamer Platz by stephenhaworth, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Palacio de Sanssouci (Postdam) *

Schloss Sanssouci (Postdam, Deutschland)
Sanssouci Palace (Postdam, Germany)
Palacio de Sanssouci (Postda, Alemania)










Palacio de Sanssouci (Postdam) by stephenhaworth, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berliner Dom / Cúpula de la Catedral de Berlín*










Berliner Dom / Cúpula de la Catedral de Berlín by stephenhaworth, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin Cathedral *

Berlin Cathedral (German: Berliner Dom) at Festival Of Lights 2014



















Berliner Dom by frieps, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Humboldt University of Berlin *

Humboldt University of Berlin at Festival Of Light 2014.










Humboldt University of Berlin by frieps, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Leipzig/Halle Airport*










Leipzig/Halle Airport by frieps, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Grassimuseum Leipzig *
Grassimuseum Leipzig (Saxony, Germany)



















Grassimuseum Leipzig by frieps, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bernburg Castle *

Castle of the town Bernburg in Saxony-Anhalt (Germany).










Bernburg Castle by frieps, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Opera House at the city of Halle (Saale) *










Opera House at the city of Halle (Saale) by frieps, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Leipzig City at Christmastime - Central Station*










Leipzig City at Christmastime - Central Station by frieps, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*DHL Hub Leipzig *

DHL European hub on airport Leipzig/Halle.










DHL Hub Leipzig by frieps, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Leipzig City at Christmastime*










Leipzig City at Christmastime by frieps, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Federal Administrative Court *

Federal Administrative Court (Bundesverwaltungsgericht) at Leipzig.










Federal Administrative Court by frieps, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin - Pariser Platz*



















Berlin - Pariser Platz by frieps, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Leipzig City *

View from the City Tower at the city of Leipzig.



















Leipzig City - Central Station by frieps, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Marie-Elisabeth-Lüders-Haus *

Marie-Elisabeth-Lüders-Haus in government district in Berlin.










Marie-Elisabeth-Lüders-Haus by frieps, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Space Center *

New bus terminal of the city Halle (Saale).










Space Center by frieps, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Abbey of Lorsch, Lorsch, Hesse *




Abbey of Lorsch Germany - UNESCO World Heritage Site by mbell1975, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bauhaus at Dessau, Saxony - Anhalt*




Bauhaus Dessau by @archphotographr, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bergpark Wilhelmshöhe, Kassel, Hesse*



Herkules Kassel by Rainer Kaufhold, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schloss Wilhelmshöhe, Kassel, Hesse*



Schloss Wilhelmshöhe Kassel by Rainer Kaufhold, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Castle Löwenburg, Kassel, Hesse*



Winter castle by RainerSchuetz, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schloss Augustusburg, Brühl , North Rhine-Westphalia*




Schloss Augustusburg Brühl (Supermond / Super moon) by Henry der Mops ( trying to catch up ), on Flickr



The Summer's First Day - Castles of Augustusburg and Falkenlust at Brühl, Germany (UNESCO World Heritage Site) by Maria_Globetrotter, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schloss Falkenlust, Brühl , North Rhine-Westphalia*



Schloss Falkenlust by Julia Janßen, on Flickr


Castle Falkenlust by Mr.Pixel, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Weimar, Thuringia*




Weimar - Market Square by svenpetersen1965, on Flickr



Weimar City Hall by svenpetersen1965, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ more of Weimar



Weimar by Quasebart ...thank you for 3 Million Views, on Flickr



Weimar by Quasebart ...thank you for 3 Million Views, on Flickr



The Town House in Weimar's Market Square by Peace Correspondent, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Quedlinburg, Saxony - Anhalt*




Quedlinburg by ingrid eulenfan, on Flickr



Quedlinburg by ingrid eulenfan, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ 2 more photos



in Quedlinburg by michael.berlin, on Flickr


in Quedlinburg by michael.berlin, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Cologne Cathedral, Cologne, North Rhine - Westphalia*




Kölner Dom (Cologne Cathedral) by jdarpinian, on Flickr


Koeln Cologne Dom by alexcubata, on Flickr



Cologne Cathedral by Donna from LA, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ lets's go inside :runaway: :angel: (+)



The Dom, Cologne , Germany 10/02/2014 by Gary S. Crutchley, on Flickr



Cologne Cathedral by A_Peach, on Flickr



High Altar by ~MVI~ (warped), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Fagus Factory, Alfeld, Lower Saxony*




Fagus factory in Alfeld, Germany (Unesco WHS) by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr



Shoe Last VIII by x1klima, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Saalburg Roman Fortress, Hesse*



Front Gates - Saalburg Roman Fortress, UNESCO World Cultural Heritage Site, Bad Homburg vor der Höhe, Hesse, Germany by Black Diamond Images, on Flickr


Front Gates - Saalburg Roman Fortress, UNESCO World Cultural Heritage Site, Bad Homburg vor der Höhe, Hesse, Germany by Black Diamond Images, on Flickr



Internal Wall - Saalburg Roman Fortress, UNESCO World Cultural Heritage Site, Bad Homburg vor der Höhe, Hesse, Germany by Black Diamond Images, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Garden Kingdom of Dessau - Wörlitz, Saxony - Anhalt*




Gartenreich Dessau Wörlitz by Rainer Lott / Steffi Esch, on Flickr



Gartenreich Dessau Wörlitz by Rainer Lott / Steffi Esch, on Flickr



Radtour Dessau - Wörlitz 1. Mai 2008 by PaGn, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ more of Garden Kingdom of Dessau - Wörlitz, Saxony - Anhalt



Garden Kingdom of Dessau-Wörlitz by matba, on Flickr



Garden Kingdom of Dessau-Wörlitz by matba, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Please visit the last 3 pages . Very nice photos posted by Boyshow and Hugodiekonig ! :cheers2:


*Görlitz, Saxony*



Görlitz by Anderson Schmitt, on Flickr




Görlitz by Anderson Schmitt, on Flickr




Görlitz by Anderson Schmitt, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Lübeck, Schleswig - Holstein*




Lübeck, An der Untertrave by M.Klaar Fotografien, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Stralsund, Mecklenburg - Vorpommern*




The town hall of Stralsund / Stralsunder Rathaus (Germany, Unesco WHS) by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


Stralsund by RiesenFotos, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ more of Stralsund




Kütertor in Stralsund, Germany (Unesco world heritage) by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr



Stralsund, an old city of the hanseatic league, Germany (Unesco world heritage) by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr



Stralsund by RiesenFotos, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Wismar, Mecklenburg - Vorpommern*



Hafen Fest in Wismar by baerchen57, on Flickr



Wismar von Oben, Hafen Fest in Wismar by baerchen57, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bremen City Hall, Altstadt, Bremen*



Town hall Bremen Germeny by Shahid A Khan, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bremen Cathedral*



St Petri church Bremen by Leonie Gouweleeuw, on Flickr



interior of the Sankt Petri Dom by Smiley Man with a Hat, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

m*Rostock, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Panorama Warnemünde - Hafenseite (Panorama Warnemuende - Port side view) by nevs_71, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schloss Marienburg, Pattensen, Hannover, Lower Saxony*



Schloss Marienburg by HMTG, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Wismar, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



2014-092005 by bubbahop, on Flickr



old harbor of Wismar, Germany (9968) by rooibusch, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Wittenberg, Saxony - Anhalt*



Wittenberg Marktplatz by Aviller71, on Flickr



Wittenberg bei Nacht by das.ohr, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Lake Happurg, Bavaria*




Lake Happurg by STEFFEN EGLY, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schloss Braunfels, Braunfels, Hesse*



Schloss Braunfels by Hugo von Schreck, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Jena, Thuringia*











Jena, Germany by Daniel Foster via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schloß Oranienburg, Brandenburg*










Oranienburg Schloss Nordseite by wolf via flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Regensburg, Bavaria*










Regensburg by chrmoe via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Museum Island, Berlin*



Altes Museum by berlin.global, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Krottorf Castle, Krottorf, Rhineland-Palatinate*





Crottorf Castle, Germany by Thomas Depenbusch, on Flickr



Crottorf Castle, Germany by Thomas Depenbusch, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Uberlingen, Baden-Württemberg*



Uberlingen by justin_dugyon, on Flickr



in Uberlingen by kelita13, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Sylt, Schleswig - Holstein*



Landscape with lighthouse by Tobi_2008, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*München, Nymphenburger Park, Badeburg See, Monopteros*










München, Nymphenburger Park, Badeburg See, Monopteros by Polybert49, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

*along Rhine River with Burg Pyrmont, Rhineland - Palatinate*




Burg Pfalzgrafenstein by Rainer Lott / Steffi Esch, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bacharach, Rhineland - Palatinate*




Bacharach by Rainer Lott / Steffi Esch, on Flickr



Bacharach by Rainer Lott / Steffi Esch, on Flickr



Bacharach by Rainer Lott / Steffi Esch, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ more



Bacharach by Rainer Lott / Steffi Esch, on Flickr



Bacharach by Rainer Lott / Steffi Esch, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Mäuseturm Bingen, Rhineland - Palatinate*



Mäuseturm Bingen by Rainer Lott / Steffi Esch, on Flickr



Mäuseturm und Burg Ehrenfels, Bingen by Rainer Lott / Steffi Esch, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*A train tunnel along Mosel, Rhineland - Palatinate*



Tunnel by Rainer Lott / Steffi Esch, on Flickr


Tunnel by Rainer Lott / Steffi Esch, on Flickr



​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Burg Katz, Rhineland - Palatinate*




Burg Katz by Rainer Lott / Steffi Esch, on Flickr



Burg Katz by Rainer Lott / Steffi Esch, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Kap Arkona, Rügen, Mecklenburg - Vorpommern*




Kap Arkona, Rügen by Rainer Lott / Steffi Esch, on Flickr



Kap Arkona, Rügen by Rainer Lott / Steffi Esch, on Flickr



Kap Arkona, Rügen by Rainer Lott / Steffi Esch, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ more of Kap Arkona. shown are the Chalk Cliffs of Rügen Island



Kap Arkona, Rügen by Rainer Lott / Steffi Esch, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Vitt, Rügen, Mecklenburg - Vorpommern*




Vitt, Rügen by Rainer Lott / Steffi Esch, on Flickr



Vitt, Rügen Kirche by Rainer Lott / Steffi Esch, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Putbus, Rügen, Mecklenburg - Vorpommern*




Putbus, Rügen by Rainer Lott / Steffi Esch, on Flickr


Putbus, Rügen by Rainer Lott / Steffi Esch, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Stralsund, Mecklenburg - Vorpommern*




Stralsund Nikolaikirche und Pinguine by Rainer Lott / Steffi Esch, on Flickr



Stralsund by Rainer Lott / Steffi Esch, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Nikolaikirche, Stralsund, Mecklenburg - Vorpommern*





Stralsund Nikolaikirche by Rainer Lott / Steffi Esch, on Flickr


Stralsund Nikolaikirche by Rainer Lott / Steffi Esch, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

the beautiful city of 

*Wismar, Mecklenburg - Vorpommern*




Wismar by Rainer Lott / Steffi Esch, on Flickr


Wismar by Rainer Lott / Steffi Esch, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ more of Wismar



Wismar by Rainer Lott / Steffi Esch, on Flickr



Wismar by Rainer Lott / Steffi Esch, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Lübeck, Schleswig - Holstein*



Lübeck Holstentor by Rainer Lott / Steffi Esch, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Goslar, Lower Saxony*




Goslar by Rainer Lott / Steffi Esch, on Flickr



Goslar by Rainer Lott / Steffi Esch, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Fagus Shoe Factory, Alfeld on the Leine, Lower Saxony*




Fagus Werk by Rainer Lott / Steffi Esch, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Berlin*



Greatness v.2012 by Dietrich Bojko Photographie, on Flickr

Schwangere Auster by Dietrich Bojko Photographie, on Flickr

Simply Bode Museum by Dietrich Bojko Photographie, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Karlsruhe, Baden - Württemberg*



Karlsruhe by La_mirada, on Flickr


Karlsruhe Botanischer Garten by Jordi Ramon Fotografia, on Flickr


Karlsruhe palace by barnyz, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Pilsum Lighthouse, Krummhörn, Lower Saxony*



Leuchtturm Pilsum by Rainer Lott / Steffi Esch, on Flickr


Leuchtturm Pilsum by Rainer Lott / Steffi Esch, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Heidelberg - Germany*










IMG_25920_1_2_ETM1_F1 / Heidelberg - Germany by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dreifaltigkeitskirche Worms - Germany*










Vert_27649_72_ETM1_F / Dreifaltigkeitskirche Worms - Germany by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Obersee - Germany*










Vert_24184_89_ETM1_F / Obersee - Germany by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Heidelberg - Germany*










Pan_25767_81_ETM1_F / Heidelberg - Germany by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Heidelberg - Germany*










VertS_25851_71_ETM1_F / Heidelberg - Germany by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

Wissembourg - Franc







*Maulbronn - Germany*










Pan_18065_79_ETM2_F1 / Maulbronn - Germany by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Deutsches Weintor - Germany*










Pan_18748_62_ETM1_F / Deutsches Weintor - Germany by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Maulbronn - Germany*










Pan_18143_60_ETM3 / Maulbronn - Germany by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neustadt - Germany*










Pan_19514_28_ETM1 / Neustadt - Germany by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Photos at Previous Page:


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=584411&page=855



*Eigenheim, Wiesbaden, Hesse*



Wiesbaden / Oct 2014 by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Gemeinde Rathen, Saxony*




Basteibridge and rock castle Neurathen by dieLeuchtturms, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Lichtfest 2014, Leipzig, Saxony*



Lichtfest 2014 in Leipzig by Michael Rumpel, on Flickr



Lichtfest Leipzig 2014 by ingrid eulenfan, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Gehren, Thuringia*



Gehren, Schlossruine by kadege59, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Allenberghofe, Baden-Wurttemberg*



Am Zellerhorn by -c-a-b-, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Neustadt - Germany*










IMG_12384_5_6_ETM / Neustadt - Germany by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Tubinga ( Tübingen), Baden -Württemberg*



Tübingen 23 by -c-a-b-, on Flickr


Tübingen 10 by -c-a-b-, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Neustadt - Germany*










IMG_12375_6_7_ETM_C / Neustadt - Germany by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dahn - Germany*










IMG_12498_499_500_ETM_C / Dahn - Germany by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mannheim - Germany*










IMG_12252_3_4_ETM_C / Mannheim - Germany by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neustadt - Germany*










IMG_12387_8_9_ETM / Neustadt - Germany by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Karlsruhe HBF - Germany*










IMG_11767_8_9_ETM_F / Karlsruhe HBF - Germany by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neustadt - Germany*










Vert_9548_58_ETM_F / Neustadt - Germany by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Gardelegen, Saxony - Anhalt*



3704 Rathausplatz und historisches Rathaus der Hansestadt Gardelegen; Sachsen-Anhalt. by stadt + land, on Flickr



3707 Historische Fachwerkarchitektur in der Hansestadt Gardelegen - Deutsches Haus am Rathausplatz. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ more


3649 Historisches Fachwerkgebäude am Rathausplatz der Hansestadt Gardelegen. by stadt + land, on Flickr



3589 Fachwerkhäuser - Wohnhäuser an der Strasse - Bilder aus der Hansestadt Gardelegen. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Haselau, Kreis Pinneberg, Schleswig-Holstein*



1171 Fahrradausflug in der Haseldorfer Marsch; Radfahrer / Rennradfahrer auf der Strasse am Deich in Haselau - reetgedecktes Wohnhaus, blühender Obstbaum - Frühling. by stadt + land, on Flickr



0719 Reedachhaus - Wohnhaus in Haselau; blühende Bäume und Deutschlandflagge im Vorgarten. by stadt + land, on Flickr



1142 Blick vom Deich an der Pinnau auf die Hausdächer von Haselau - blühende Bäume. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Itzehoe, Metropolitan Hamburg*



8856 Blick über die Stör bei Niedrigwasser auf den Hafen von Itzehoe - Speichergebäude, Industriearchitetkur. by stadt + land, on Flickr



6875 Historische Architektur in Itzehoe - Kreishaus Kreis Steinburg / Landratsamt. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ more



6881 Repräsentative Architektur - Gründerzeitgebäude mit weisser Fassade, dahinter das Kreishaus Kreis Steinburg / Landratsamt. by stadt + land, on Flickr



6849 Ehemaliges Katasteramt in Itzehoe - ursprünlich Adelshof, erbaut 1625 / Waisenhaus des Klosters. by stadt + land, on Flickr



6832 Klosterhof in Itzehoe - Nordseite der St. Laurentii Kirche - Zisterzienserinnen Kloster; erbaut Anfang des 14. Jahrhunderts. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ more



6881 Repräsentative Architektur - Gründerzeitgebäude mit weisser Fassade, dahinter das Kreishaus Kreis Steinburg / Landratsamt. by stadt + land, on Flickr



6849 Ehemaliges Katasteramt in Itzehoe - ursprünlich Adelshof, erbaut 1625 / Waisenhaus des Klosters. by stadt + land, on Flickr



6832 Klosterhof in Itzehoe - Nordseite der St. Laurentii Kirche - Zisterzienserinnen Kloster; erbaut Anfang des 14. Jahrhunderts. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Grabow, Wasserstrasse Elde Müritz, Mecklenburg - Vorpommern*



1112 Stadthafen von Grabow an der Elde am Abend - Sportboote haben als Gastlieger an der Kaimauer angelegt - Kirchturm der St. Georg Kirche. by stadt + land, on Flickr



1202 Rathaus von Grabow - erbaut 1727; zweigeschossiger Fachwerkbau im Stil des Barock; Rathausturm - Amtsbaumeister Christian Reichel. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ more of this beautiful town!!!!




1167 Fachwerkhäuser am Eldeufer in Grabow - Kirchturm der St. Georgkirche. by stadt + land, on Flickr


1207 Strasse mit Fachwerkgebäuden in Grabow an der Elde. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Leipzig, Saxony*



Leipzig by Nachtwächter, on Flickr



leipzig skyline at night by Martin.Gawen, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ more of Leipzig



Leipzig by RayKippig, on Flickr



2014_08_Leipzig_02 by Migathgi, on Flickr



Markt by Unser schönes Leipzig, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Herrenhausen Gardens Hannover, Lower Saxony*



Herrenhausen gardens Hannover by S Curling, on Flickr



*Pavilion of the Botanic garden - Hannover*


Pavilion of the Botanic garden - Hannover by S Curling, on Flickr

​


----------



## Boyshow

*Neustadt - Germany*










Vert_9559_67_ETM_F / Neustadt - Germany by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dierbach - Germany*










IMG_9862_3_4_ETM_crop_F / Dierbach - Germany by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Eutin, Kreises Ostholstein, Schleswig-Holstein - Metropolitan Hamburg*




8913 Schlossgarten - Eutiner Schloss. by stadt + land, on Flickr



8905 Lindenallee im Eutiner Schlossgarten. by stadt + land, on Flickr


8990 Strasse Am Rosengarten in Eutin - Fachwerkgebäude, Gründerzeitarchitektur. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ more of Eutin, Metropolitan Hamburg



9086 Marktplatz der Kreisstadt Eutin in der Sonne. by stadt + land, on Flickr



9091 Marktplatz der Kreisstadt Eutin; links das Witwenpalais - re. die St. Michaeliskirche; Anfang des 13. Jahrhunderts als dreischiffige Basilika erbaut. Eine Pferdekutsche fährt über den Platz - Restaurant Tische unter Sonnenschirmen by stadt + land, on Flickr



9100 Eutiner Marktplatz - Bürgerhäuser in unterschiedlichem Architekturstil; Denkmal / Stele für die gefallenen Soldaten des deutsch-französischen Krieges 1870 / 1871. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Rhine Park, Cologne*



Köln - Rheinpark by Magdeburg, on Flickr



Köln - Rheinpark by Magdeburg, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Chemnitz, Saxony*



Chemnitz by Magdeburg, on Flickr



Chemnitz by Magdeburg, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Grosser Garten Palais, Dresden, Saxony*




Die andere Seite vom Palais im Großen Garten, Dresden by das.ohr, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Die Brücke zum Schloss*










Die Brücke zum Schloss by Dominik Hartmann, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*autumn in Ramsau*










autumn in Ramsau by Dominik Hartmann, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Gemeinde Krün, La Bavière*










Geroldsee by Dominik Hartmann, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Garmisch-Partenkirchen, La Bavière*










Serpentinen by Dominik Hartmann, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich, La Bavière*










penrose stairs II by Dominik Hartmann, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*München - here comes the night time*




























Sonnenuntergang München by Dominik Hartmann, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Obersee. La Bavière*










Obersee II by Dominik Hartmann, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Altötting, Bavaria*



Altötting by Rainer Lott / Steffi Esch, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Kloster Schäftlarn, Bavaria *



Kloster Schäftlarn - Prälatengarten by digital cat , on Flickr​


----------



## Houshmman

Ich vermisse Bayern...


----------



## hugodiekonig

Houshmman said:


> Ich vermisse Bayern...


Come back


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schwabing, Munich, Bavaria*




München Schwabing - Kurfürstenplatz - Tram 27 by digital cat , on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Neues Schloss Schleißheim, Munich*



Neues Schloss Schleißheim by digital cat , on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Kaisersaal, Herrenchiemsee, Bavaria*



Kaisersaal by digital cat , on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*St. Stephan Cathedral, Passau, Bavaria*




Dom St. Stephan - Passau by digital cat , on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Ellinger Tor, Weissenburg, Bavaria*



Weißenburg - Ellinger Tor by digital cat , on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Burghausen, Oberbayern, Bavaria*



Burghausen by digital cat , on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Jungingen, Zollernalbkreis, Baden - Württemberg*












Simple Nature Photography​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Grünsberg, Bavaria*











Felix Röser - Photography​


----------



## Boyshow

*Walchensee, La Bavière, Germany*










mountain view by Dominik Hartmann, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Seelin*










Seelin by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Eschwege*










Eschwege by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ostseebad Binz*










Traveling by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hann Münden*










Hann Münden by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ostseebad Binz, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*










Traveling by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Goettingue, Basse Saxe*










Rathausmarkt by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr]


----------



## Boyshow

*Eschwege*










Eschwege by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Habour of Stralsund*










Habour of Stralsund by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Town on the river, Eschwege, Hesse*



















Eschwege by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Goettingue, Basse Saxe*










Traveling by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Gemeinde Einbeck, Basse Saxe*










Traveling by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Morning in Göttingen*










Morning in Göttingen by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Stormy Weather in Black Forest*










Stormy Weather in Black Forest by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Einbeck, Basse Saxe*










Traveling by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Road to Nowhere by Blendenfehler, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Foggy Day by sai_ben89, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Munich

Fall Reflections by Philipp Klinger Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Hesse

special light that day by eLKayPics, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Sunset near Dannenberg, Lower Saxony,

The Secret Garden by Metal Maik, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Hitzacker, Lower Saxony,

Land of Clouds by Metal Maik, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Esslingen am Neckar, Baden-Württemberg​*

Esslingen Marktplatz - Market place by ++sepp++, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Tönning, Schleswig-Holstein​*

Tönning by hein_elpers, on Flickr




Tönning-2014-01 by Moritz Fricke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Frankfurt Cityscape​*

frankfurt dusk by ravenRat, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Bavaria​*

Specific Corner by A350WG, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Catedral de Freiburg (Alemania) / Freiburg Cathedral, Black Forest, Germany.*










Catedral de Freiburg (Alemania) / Freiburg Cathedral, Black Forest, Germany. by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hann Münden*










Hann Münden by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

S*elva Negra / Schwarzwald /Black Forest 
Typical scene in the Schwarzwald (Black Forest), Baden-Wurttemberg, Germany, Europe*








Selva Negra / Schwarzwald /Black Forest by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Gemeinde Binz, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*










Bäder Architektur by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Selva Negra / Schwarzwald /Black Forest 
Typical scene in the Schwarzwald (Black Forest), Baden-Wurttemberg, Germany*










Selva Negra / Schwarzwald /Black Forest by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schlossarkaden in Braunschweig*










Schlossarkaden in Braunschweig by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Selva Negra / Schwarzwald /Black Forest 
Typical scene in the Schwarzwald (Black Forest), Baden-Wurttemberg, Germany*










Selva Negra / Schwarzwald /Black Forest by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Plaza del Ayuntamiento de Heidelberg (Alemania) / Marktplatz (Heidelberg, Germany)*










Plaza del Ayuntamiento de Heidelberg (Alemania) / Marktplatz (Heidelberg, Germany) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hann Münden*










Hann Münden by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ciudad con el viejo puente y el castillo / City from Old Bridge and castle (Heidelberg, Germany)*










Ciudad con el viejo puente y el castillo / City from Old Bridge and castle (Heidelberg, Germany) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hohetor, Brunswick, Basse Saxe*










Cafezeit by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*S-Printing Horse (Heidelberg, Germany)*










S-Printing Horse (Heidelberg, Germany) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Beach of Binz*










Beach of Binz by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*St Märgen (Black Forest, Germany)*










St Märgen (Black Forest, Germany) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hohetor, Brunswick*










Coffee please by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka

*Frankfurt, Airport*









By me


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Berlin​*

Artis by JdJ Photography (www.jdj-photography.nl), on Flickr




Kurfürstendamm by JdJ Photography (www.jdj-photography.nl), on Flickr




Pubbing by JdJ Photography (www.jdj-photography.nl), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Grand-Ducal Palace, Weimar, Thuringia*










Photo seen at: Germany Art & Architecture​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Osterode, Lower Saxony*











Osterode bei Nacht by Jens Steinbeisser via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Sumatrakontor, Hamburg*











Photo by: tmx2 via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Wittenberg, Saxony-Anhalt*











Wittenberg by DrMartinus via flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schloss Stolzenfels Koblenz, Rhineland-Palatinate*











Schloss Stolzenfels, Koblenz, Mittelrheintal by Heribeth Pohl via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Quartier 206, Berlin*














L'atrium du quartier 206 (Berlin) by Jean-Pierre Dalbéra via flickr










quartier 206 by artie* via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Klimahaus, Bremerhaven, Bremen*












source​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Drachenburg Castle, Königswinter, North Rhine - Westphalia*











Castle Drachenburg by Ken Bemper via flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Nuremberg Market Square, Nuremburg, Bavaria*




Nuremberg Market Square by Jurek.P, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Heilbronn, Baden - Württemberg*



Weinberge bei Heilbronn, 4058 by roba66/Thanks for +10 Million views, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Berlin*




> The building used to be a library (Alte Bibliothek), built around 1780. There are 14 statues of muses, nymphs and goddesses showing symbols of fine arts and sciences. So yes, they are from Roman/Greek mythology. Some of them had to be reconstructed due to war damage.












Photo seen at: Germany Art & Architecture​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Freiburg, Baden - Württemberg*












From: 100% FREIBURG​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Drachenburg Castle, Königswinter, North Rhine - Westphalia*











Germany, Schloss Drachenburg by Ryan Busher via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Monschau, Aachen District, North Rhine -Westphalia*











MX5-Club Köln (Monschau zum Anbeissen) by 
Günter Hentschel via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Neues Schloss Bad Muskau, Saxony*











Neues Schloss Bad Muskau by Udo Schröter via flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schwerin Castle. Schwerin, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*





















Foto gesehen bei/Photo seen at: DW - Hin und weg​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Erfurt, Thuringia*










Erfurt - Krämerbrücke *Light Painting* via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Porsche Museum, Stuttgart*











50 years of the Porsche 911 - Porsche Museum, Stuttgart by Curimedia | P H O T O G R A P H Y via flickr









Overivew - Porsche Museum, Stuttgart by Curimedia | P H O T O G R A P H Y via flickr









stairway to automobilist's heaven by 
[email protected] via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Gemeinde Wittdün*










Amrum Wittdün by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Sony Center, Berlin*




Sony Center / Potsdamer Platz by maxunterwegs, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Deutscher Dom, Berlin*



Deutscher Dom by maxunterwegs, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Rotes Rathaus, Berlin*



Rotes Rathaus by maxunterwegs, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Berlin Hauptbahnhof / Berlin Central Station*



Berlin Hauptbahnhof / Berlin Central Station by maxunterwegs, on Flickr



Berlin Hauptbahnhof / Berlin Central Station by maxunterwegs, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Heidelberg, Baden - Württemberg*



Heidelberg in springtime by maxunterwegs, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Hauptstraße, Heidelberg, Baden - Württemberg*



Hauptstraße, Heidelberg by maxunterwegs, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Heidelberg(er) Market Square (Marktplatz) , Baden - Württemberg*



Rathaus & Marktplatz, Heidelberg by maxunterwegs, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Karlsplatz , Heidelberg, Baden - Württemberg*



Karlsplatz, Heideberg by maxunterwegs, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Mannheim city , Baden - Württemberg*



Mannheim city by maxunterwegs, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bastei Bridge, Rathen, Saxony*



Basteibrücke (Bastei Bridge) by maxunterwegs, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Dolitz, Leipzig, Saxony*




Aussicht by maxunterwegs, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schwetzingen Castle gardens, Schwetzingen, Baden - Württemberg*



Mosque, Schwetzingen Castle gardens by maxunterwegs, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Gewandhaus, Leipzig, Saxony*




Gewandhaus by maxunterwegs, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Old City Hall of Leipzig, Saxony*




Altes Rathaus by maxunterwegs, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Porsche Museum, Stuttgart, Baden - Württemberg*



Porsche-Museum by maxunterwegs, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Jena, Thuringia*



Jena Panorama by maxunterwegs, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Gehlberg, Thuringia*



Talbrücke Wilde Gera by maxunterwegs, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Thuringian Forest*



Thuringian Forest (Thüringer Wald) by maxunterwegs, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Wolken über Villingen*










Wolken über Villingen by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Curve in Vineyards *

Sonne in den Weinbergen in Beutelsbach / Stuttgart
Sun in the Vineyards in Beutelsbach / Stuttgart / Germany










Curve in Vineyards by Habub3, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Quedlinburg*










Quedlinburg by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Autumn Vineyard *

In Erinnerung an die farbenprächtigen Weinberge...










Autumn Vineyard by Habub3, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hafen von Sassnitz*










Hafen von Sassnitz by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Castle Klink 
Schlosshotel Klink an der Müritz / Germany*











Castle Klink by Habub3, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Binzer Kurhaus*










Binzer Kurhaus by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Castle Lichtenstein / Germany*










Castle Lichtenstein / Germany by Habub3, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Villingen Mall*










Villingen Mall by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Colorful Balconies *

seen in Tuebingen / Germany










Colorful Balconies by Habub3, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hafen von Sassnitz*










Hafen von Sassnitz by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Autumn Vineyard *

Herbstliche Weinberge im Remstal bei Stuttgart

Autumn Vineyard near Stuttgart / Germany


























[/url]

Autumn Vineyard by Habub3, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Junge Störche*










Junge Störche by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Vineyard Rotenberg *

Herbstliche Weinberge in Rotenberg / Stuttgart

Autumn Vineyard in Rotenberg / Stuttgart / Germany










Vineyard Rotenberg by Habub3, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Seesen, Basse Saxe*










Aufstellung der Landsknechte by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Herbstliche Weinberge in Rotenberg / Stuttgart*

Autumn Vineyard in Rotenberg / Stuttgart / Germany



















Autumn Nature by Habub3, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Altstadt von Göttingen *
neu bearbeitet.










Altstadt von Göttingen by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Spaziergang auf der herbstlichen Neckarinsel in Tübingen*

Walk on the autumn Neckar Island in Tübingen / Germany



















Autumn Tübingen by Habub3, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Villingen, Bade-Wurtemberg*










Seitenstrasse by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Autumn Vineyard *
In Erinnerung an die farbenprächtigen Weinberge










Autumn Vineyard by Habub3, on Flickr


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles




----------



## hugodiekonig

Go Ahead Eagles said:


>


Is it Düsseldorf Eagles?


----------



## Boyshow

*Gemeinde Seeburg, Basse Saxe*










The Church by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Plane Avenue in the Castle Park *

Platanenallee im Schloßpark von Stuttgart / Germany










Plane Avenue in the Castle Park by Habub3, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wedding house *
Hier finden in Binz Hochzeiten statt.










Wedding house by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Weissgerbergasse Nuremberg *

Die Weissgerbergasse in Nürnberg, Deutschland










Weissgerbergasse Nuremberg by Habub3, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kurhaus von Binz*










Kurhaus von Binz by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Goslar*










Goslar by Habub3, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sky over Quedlinburg*










Sky over Quedlinburg by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Altewiek, Brunswick, Basse Saxe*










Schlossarkaden by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Heiligen-Geist-Hospital Lübeck*










Heiligen-Geist-Hospital Lübeck by Habub3, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Einkaufszentrum Schlossarkaden*










Einkaufszentrum Schlossarkaden by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Binz bei Nacht*










Binz bei Nacht by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Holsten Tor Lübeck*










Holsten Tor Lübeck by Habub3, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Quedlinburg*










Quedlinburg by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Baroque Castle Favorite in Ludwigsburg, Germany*










My Favorite Castle by Habub3, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Quedlinburg*










Quedlinburg by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hangman Bridge Nuremberg*










Hangman Bridge Nuremberg by Habub3, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Seitenstrasse von Villingen*










Seitenstrasse von Villingen by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Nuremberg Castle*










Nuremberg Castle by Habub3, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Reflektionen in Eschwege*










Reflektionen in Eschwege by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Church Nuremberg*



















Our Lady's Church Nuremberg by Habub3, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

From what I read on German tourist pages of Facebook, it is said that Hamburg is said to be the most beautiful city in Germany. Pretty well it is true!


*Hamburg*



IMG_3548 by Dennis Siebert, on Flickr



_MG_6613 by Dennis Siebert, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Hamburg*



Nicolaifleet by Dennis Siebert, on Flickr


IMG_2901 by Dennis Siebert, on Flickr



_MG_2487 by Dennis Siebert, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Mainau Castle, Mainau, Baden - Württemberg*




Deutschordenschloss auf der Insel Mainau by P.H. Images, on Flickr


Mainau by Dominique Schreckling, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Klink Castle, Klink, Mecklenburg - Vorpommern*




Castle Klink by Habub3, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Stuttgart Airport*



Airport Stuttgart by P.H. Images, on Flickr



Airport Stuttgart by P.H. Images, on Flickr



Airport Stuttgart by P.H. Images, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Kellenhusen, Schleswig - Holstein*



Seebrücke Kellenhusen by Dennis Siebert, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Basilika Birnau, Uhldingen - Muehlhofen, Baden - Württemberg*




Basilika Birnau by Habub3, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Blumenberg, Saxony-Anhalt*




Weather today in Saxony-Anhalt [2014-04-16] (very florid) by gynti_46, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Züpich, North Rhine-Westphalia*



Zülpich, LaGa 2014, 003 by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Wittgenstein, North Rhine - Westphalia*



Löwenzahnwiese mit Rennrad by Torsten Frank, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Deggendorf, Bavaria*




Bayern,Landkreis Deggendorf by Nagorjan, on Flickr



,Bayern,Landkreis Deggendorf by Nagorjan, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Lemkenhafen, Schleswig - Holstein*



Fehmarn 2014 by ReiseBilder - Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*The Squaire, Frankfurt*



The Squaire - with lens correction (870832) by Thomas Becker, on Flickr



The Squaire - with lens correction (870826) by Thomas Becker, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Frankfurt*



Luminale 2014 - Frankfurt am Main (850991) by Thomas Becker, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Berlin Olympic Stadium*




Berliner Olympiastadion by StudioMde, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Potsdamer Platz, Berlin*



Berlin (Potsdamer Platz I) by Andy Brandl - www.PhotonMix.com, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Leipzig Central Station (Leipzig Hauptbahnhof)*




Leipzig Hauptbahnhof by StudioMde, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Nuremberg, Bavaria*



Nurnberg by StudioMde, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Inside Sanssouci Castle in Potsdam, Brandenburg*



116 Potsdam Palace Sans souci by josaugust, on Flickr



Potsdam by phudd23, on Flickr



130412 Sanssouci Palace 44 by welteke, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Vöhrenbach, Bade-Wurtemberg*










Black Forest by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Garmisch - Partenkirchen, Bavaria*












light2PIXEL.net​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Posthof, Lower Saxony*



DB 218 451 + n-Wagen (RE 14067) by Durk Houtsma., on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schloss Ingolstadt, Ingolstadt, Bavaria*



Schloßlände Ingolstadt by novofotoo, on Flickr



Neues Schloss - Ingolstadt by Robert Lesti, on Flickr




​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Ingolstadt , Bavaria*



Ingolstadt (1), Germany - Explored by Hedi-Alana, on Flickr



Ingolstadt, Germany - Explored by Hedi-Alana, on Flickr



Ingolstadt an der Donau by Robert Lesti, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Zugspitze, Bavaria*












Dein Bayern​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Vilshofen, Bavaria*



Vilshofen: St. Johannes and The Stadtturm (City Tower) by Greatest Paka Photography, on Flickr



Vor Vilshofen auf der Brücke by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

from forumer cinxxx


*Coburg, Bavaria*



Coburg by cinxxx, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Coburg Castle*



Coburg_44 by Sangosto, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schloss Hohenstein, Coburg, Bavaria*



Schloss Hohenstein by Stafford Student, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Veste Coburg, Coburg, Bavaria*




IMG_6180 by fchmksfkcb, on Flickr



Inside the Veste Coburg by webroo, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schloss Neuchwanstein, Hohenschwangau, Bavaria*



Neuchwanstein by xavi__, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin (Germany, Deutschland, Alemania) *











Berlin (Germany, Deutschland, Alemania) HDR 004 by Daniel Vinuesa, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Christmas Market in Bernau, Berlin
*












Märkisches Licht​


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin (Germany, Deutschland, Alemania) *












Berlin (Germany, Deutschland, Alemania) HDR 014 by Daniel Vinuesa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin (Germany, Deutschland, Alemania) *










Berlin (Germany, Deutschland, Alemania) HDR 016 by Daniel Vinuesa, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Freiburg, Baden - Württemberg*












100% FREIBURG​


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin (Germany, Deutschland, Alemania) *












Berlin (Germany, Deutschland, Alemania) HDR 015 by Daniel Vinuesa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin (Germany, Deutschland, Alemania) *











Berlin (Germany, Deutschland, Alemania) HDR 011 by Daniel Vinuesa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin (Germany, Deutschland, Alemania)*










Berlin (Germany, Deutschland, Alemania) HDR 002 by Daniel Vinuesa, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

more of my posts at the previous page:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=584411&page=887


*Hamburg*












Simone Jahnke Fotografie​


----------



## Boyshow

*Radolfzell in B&W*










Radolfzell in B&W by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Vineyard *

Weinberg in Herbstfarben / Vineyard in autumn colors



















Vineyard by Habub3, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Braunschweiger Löwe*










Braunschweiger Löwe by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Russian Church 
Russische Kirche St. Nikolai, Stuttgart*










Russian Church by Habub3, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rizzi-House *

Braunschweiger Rizzi-Haus










Rizzi-House by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rotenberg-Kapelle *

Grabkapelle auf dem Württemberg in Stuttgart










Rotenberg-Kapelle by Habub3, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hagen, Brunswick*










a sunny day by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rhein bei Bingen 
River Rhine*








[/url]

Rhein bei Bingen by Habub3, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Goettingue, Basse Saxe*










Frühlingserwachen by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Meersburg / Bodensee *
Bären










Meersburg / Bodensee by Habub3, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Village *

Wir wünschen allen ein schönes und sonniges Wochenende.










Village by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Meersburg / Bodensee*










Meersburg / Bodensee by Habub3, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Binz auf Rügen*










Binz auf Rügen by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bodensee / Meersburg *

Dampfschiff Hohentwiel / Steamer Hohentwiel










Bodensee / Meersburg by Habub3, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Gemeinde Quedlinburg*










Markttag by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*St. Marien Havelberg*










St. Marien Havelberg by Habub3, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Markt von Quedlinburg*










Markt von Quedlinburg by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Nürnberg-Stadtmauer*










Nürnberg-Stadtmauer by Habub3, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Spreewald, Brandenburg*




Spreewald Impressionen by tm-md, on Flickr



Spreewald Impressionen by tm-md, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ more



Spreewald Impressionen by tm-md, on Flickr



Spreewald Impressionen by tm-md, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Ludwigsburg(er) Residenz Schloss, Ludwigsburg, Baden - Württemberg*



Residential Palace Ludwigsburg by faraz_memon, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

Cager said:


> Christmas Time Hamburg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source



Very beautiful Hamburg!!! :bow:


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Hannover Hauptbahnhof / Hannover Central Station*



Panorama Hannover Hauptbahnhof / Hannover Central Station by Stefan Bock, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schloß-Herrenhausen*



Schloß-Herrenhausen by Stefan Bock, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Hamburg, Hamburg*




Zollschiff Oldenburg / Coast Guard Ship "Oldenburg" by Stefan Bock, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Volkspark, Berlin*



Volkspark Friedrichshain by berlin.global, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Berliner Dom*



Berliner Dom by berlin.global, on Flickr



Berliner Dom by berlin.global, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Sanssouci Castle, Potsdam, Brandenburg*




New Chambers by berlin.global, on Flickr




Potsdam by berlin.global, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*A Chinese house in Sansscouci, Potsdam, Brandenburg*



Potsdam by berlin.global, on Flickr


Potsdam by berlin.global, on Flickr


Potsdam by berlin.global, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Museum Island, Berlin*




IMG_3404 by berlin.global, on Flickr


IMG_3407 by berlin.global, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Museum Island, Berlin*




IMG_3613 by berlin.global, on Flickr



Museum Island in Berlin by berlin.global, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Kommern, Euskirchen, North Rhine - Westphalia*



Dezember Light in Kommern, Germany by Daria Scheel, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Springtime in Aachen, North Rhine - Westphalia*



Can't get enough of this by Daria Scheel, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Jakobuskirche in Brunsbüttel, Schleswig-Holstein*




Die Jakobuskirche in Brunsbüttel, Schleswig-Holstein by Daria Scheel, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Burg Frankenberg, Aachen, North Rhine - Westphalia*




Burg Frankenberg (Aachen) by Daria Scheel, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*St. Goar, Rhine River*



View over St. Goar from the other side of the Rhein by Daria Scheel, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Brunsbüttel, Schleswig - Holstein*



The northern Germany's scenery. Brunsbüttel, Schleswig-Holstein by Daria Scheel, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Dreiländereck (tri-border) with Belgium and Netherlands, North Rhine - Westphalia*




Somewhere in Dreiländereck - the place, where Germany, Belgium and Holland meet by Daria Scheel, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Monschau, Aachen, North Rhine-Westphalia*




Monschau, Germany by Daria Scheel, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

fashion7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Very nice pics. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Regards,
> Fashion7
> www.fashionbuzzer.com


thanks but you can sell your products at the amazon or e-bay. This is skyscrapercity.com. This is not a business or an advertising site.


----------



## Boyshow

*Bad Sooden-Allendorf*










nice old town by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Burg Eltz an der Mosel
Castle Eltz/Germany*










P1060123 by diarnst, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mall of Villingen*










Mall of Villingen by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Die Treppe hinab in die Stadt*








[/url]

Die Treppe hinab in die Stadt by -BigM-, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Duderstadt*










Duderstadt by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Francfort*










The new ECB by Andrew Dack, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Villingen*










Villingen by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Cologne Cathedral on the day ♦ Kölner Dom am Tag*










Cologne Cathedral on the day ♦ Kölner Dom am Tag by I-and-You, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Cafe in Villingen*










Cafe in Villingen by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bilstein Castle ♦ Burg Bilstein*










Bilstein Castle ♦ Burg Bilstein by I-and-You, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Goettingue*










Magic Autumn by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hücker, Rhin-du-Nord-Westphalie*










Quiet afternoon by blavandmaster, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*a nice day in Bad Sooden-Allendorf*










a nice day in Bad Sooden-Allendorf by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Herzogstand / Kochel am See / Germany*










Herzogstand / Kochel am See / Germany by numi's motivkiste, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Duderstadt Panoramic*










Duderstadt Panoramic by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*in the center of Dresden*










in the center of Dresden by BZK2011, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Eschwege*










Eschwege by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Chanukka am Brandenburger Tor, Berlin*










Chanukka am Brandenburger Tor, Berlin by berlinka_lg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Göttingen*










Mall of Göttingen by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Köln's neue Rheinpromenade...*










Köln's neue Rheinpromenade... by wolarn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Duderstadt Impressionen*










Duderstadt Impressionen by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mölln*










Mölln - Alter Markt 03 by Daniel Mennerich, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Reinshof*










Kiessee by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wasserschloss Hamburg*










Wasserschloss Hamburg by Aka-Viaro, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Radolfzell am Bodensee*










Radolfzell am Bodensee by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Boyshow said:


> *Bad Sooden-Allendorf*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice old town by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


photo such as this and all others from fotomateur62 is so bad. please find better quality photos just like some of your posts.


----------



## donquichotedelmedina

* Benedictine monastery in Weltenburg near Kelheim (Bavaria)*

​


----------



## Boyshow

*Autumn in Windausweg*










Autumn in Windausweg by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Auf dem Jenner - On the Jenner *
Deutschland - Germany / Bayern - Bavaria / Nationalpark Berchtesgaden - Berchtesgaden National Park 










Auf dem Jenner - On the Jenner by Mindful Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Goettingen*










Reflections of Autumn by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Am Obersee *
Deutschland - Germany / Bayern - Bavaria / Nationalpark Berchtesgaden










Am Obersee by Mindful Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bad Sooden-Allendorf*










Bad Sooden-Allendorf by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Herbstlicht - Light of autumn *
Deutschland - Germany / Bayern - Bavaria / Ilkahöhe bei Tutzing










Herbstlicht - Light of autumn by Mindful Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bad Sooden-Allendorf*










Bad Sooden-Allendorf by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Allee - Avenue *
Deutschland - Germany / Bayern - Bavaria / Seeshaupt










Allee - Avenue by Mindful Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Goslar*










Goslar im Herbst by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Starnberger See - Lake Starnberg *

Deutschland - Germany / Bayern - Bavaria / Ilkahöhe bei Tutzing










Starnberger See - Lake Starnberg by Mindful Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Goettingue, Basse Saxe*










Winter one year ago by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rathaus - City Hall *
Deutschland - Germany / Niedersachsen - Lower Saxony / Uslar










Rathaus - City Hall by Mindful Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schmachter See auf Rügen*










Schmachter See auf Rügen by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Oberstdorf, Bavaria*



Reflected Mountains by Tobi_2008, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*St. Nicholas' Church, Potsdam, Brandenburg*



St. Nicholas' Church, Potsdam by Tobi_2008, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Hagenbeck's Tierpark, Hamburg*



Spring in the Park by Tobi_2008, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Olympic Stadium, Pichelsberg, Berlin*



Olympic Stadium, Berlin by Tobi_2008, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Naundoerfel, Saxony*



Spring is coming by Tobi_2008, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Dresden Fortress, Dresden, Saxony*



Fortress Dresden by Tobi_2008, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Elbsandsteingebirge, Saxony*



Green Landscape by Tobi_2008, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Lake Königsee, Bavaria*




King's Lake in Bavaria (Königssee) by Tobi_2008, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Freiburg, Saxony*



Autumn pond by Tobi_2008, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Winter somewhere in Saxony*



The rising sun by Tobi_2008, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Maria Gern, Bavaria*



Another photo of Maria Gern by echumachenco, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Black Forest, Baden - Württemberg*



Giesshübel Inversion by alexemanuelkoch, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Olympic Stadium, Munich*



Olympic Stadium by clavel9, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Mount Tegelberg, Bavaria*



Winter sunset, Mount Tegelberg, Bavaria, Germany by hal9mila, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Untersberg Mountain, Berchtesgaden Alps, Germany - Austria border*



Untersberg_Mountain_44_2 by Mark Egger, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Büdesheim, Rhineland - Palatinate*



Vineyard in winter II by thendele, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

* Watzmann, Bavaria*



The Watzmann ~ viewed from Berchtesgaden, Bavaria, Germany by RING LEADER RT30, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

* Eibsee, Bavaria*



The Alps reflected in Eibsee, Bavaria, Germany by hal9mila, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Rubihorn, reflected in lower Gaisalpsee, Allgäu Alps, Bavaria*



Rubihorn, reflected in lower Gaisalpsee, Allgäu Alps, Bavaria, Germany by hal9mila, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Herbstlicht - Light of autumn *

Deutschland - Germany / Bayern - Bavaria / Ilkahöhe bei Tutzing (Panorama of 16 images)








]

Herbstlicht - Light of autumn by Mindful Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Morgenstimmung in Göttingen*










Morgenstimmung in Göttingen by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Indian Summer am Ammersee *

Deutschland - Germany / Bayern - Bavaria / Andechser Höhenweg










Indian Summer am Ammersee by Mindful Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Eschwege*










Eschwege by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## cockspert

Boring cuntry!


----------



## Boyshow

*Indian Summer am Ammersee *

Deutschland - Germany / Bayern - Bavaria / Andechser Höhenweg










Indian Summer am Ammersee by Mindful Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wochenmarkt in Einbeck*










Wochenmarkt in Einbeck by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Tutzing im Abendlicht - Tutzing at sunset *

Deutschland - Germany / Bayern - Bavaria / Tutzing










Tutzing im Abendlicht - Tutzing at sunset by Mindful Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hambourg*










Hafencity by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloß Nymphenburg *

Deutschland - Germany / Bayern - Bavaria / München - Munich










Schloß Nymphenburg by Mindful Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Altes Amrumer Wirtshaus*










Altes Amrumer Wirtshaus by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Spiegelungen*










Spiegelungen by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau *
Deutschland - Germany / Bayern - Bavaria










Passau by Mindful Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Landungsbrücke bei Binz*










Landungsbrücke bei Binz by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*St. Bartholomä - St. Bartholomew's Church* 

Deutschland - Germany / Bayern - Bavaria / Nationalpark Berchtesgaden - Berchtesgaden National Park










St. Bartholomä - St. Bartholomew's Church by Mindful Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kaiserpfalz, Goslar*










Kaiserpfalz by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau bei Gewitterstimmung - Thunderstorm over Passau 
Deutschland - Germany / Bayern - Bavaria*










Passau bei Gewitterstimmung - Thunderstorm over Passau by Mindful Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Altstadt von Goslar*










Altstadt von Goslar by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Speicherstadt in Hamburg*










Speicherstadt in Hamburg by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rathaus - City Hall *

Deutschland - Germany / Niedersachsen -Lower Saxony / Uslar










Rathaus - City Hall by Mindful Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kiessee*










Kiessee by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Obersee *

Deutschland - Germany / Bayern - Bavaria / Nationalpark Berchtesgaden - Berchtesgaden National Park



















Obersee by Mindful Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Markt in Einbeck*










Markt in Einbeck by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Auen, Baden-Wurttemberg*




Hohenbol 5 by -c-a-b-, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Reichstag mit Lichtgrenze - Berlin
*



Berlin - Reichstag mit Lichtgrenze by Benedikt.Elser, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Berlin*




Berlin - Fischerinsel by Benedikt.Elser, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schloss Ribbeck, Ribbeck, Brandenburg*




Schloss Ribbeck by Benedikt.Elser, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Quedlinburg, Saxony-Anhalt*




_MG_2943_stitch.jpg by Benedikt.Elser, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schloss Kuckuckstein, Saxony*




Schloss Kuckuckstein by Benedikt.Elser, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*U55 Trainstation at Berlin Main Station*




Berlin - Main Station - Underground by Benedikt.Elser, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schloss Weesenstein, Weesenstein, Saxony*




Weesenstein Castle by RüdigerF, on Flickr


Castle - Schloss Wesenstein (3) by Maggi_94, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schlosspark Blankensee, Brandenburg*




Schlosspark Blankensee by Benedikt.Elser, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Enkirch, Rhineland-Palatinate*




Vineyards and Moezel River - Enkirch - Germany - by shoot it!, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Speyer Cathedral, Speyer, Rhineland-Palatinate*




Speyer Cathedral by barnyz, on Flickr


Speyer Cathedral interior by barnyz, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Fulda cathedral, Fulda, Hesse*




Fulda cathedral by barnyz, on Flickr



Fulda cathedral interior by barnyz, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Oberwesel, Rhineland-Palatinate
*



Oberwesel Church by barnyz, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Freising Cathedral, Freising, Bavaria*




Freising 2011 075 by lisa-hayes3067, on Flickr



dom-zu-freising-fc-0823 by christoph.rebok, on Flickr


Dom Freising by Edi Bähler, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Wilhelmshohe, Lübeck, Schleswig - Holstein*




Lübeck - Old Town by Matthias Harbers, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Museum Lübeck - Holstentor, Lübeck, Schleswig - Holstein*




Museum Lübeck - Holstentor by Matthias Harbers, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Garmisch-Partenkirchen view from Zugspitze*




climbed onto the roof of Germany by werner boehm *, on Flickr​


----------



## Nexis

Level crossing


Level crossing by ♔ Georgie R, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Germany Berlin*



















2008 Baltic Holiday Germany Berlin by Tony Shertila, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dalheim *
Dalheimer Mühle










Dalheim by Bert Kaufmann, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Binz*










Binz by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Landschaft bei Vahle - Landscape near Vahle *

Deutschland - Germany / Niedersachsen - Lower Saxony / Solling



















Landschaft bei Uslar - Landscape near Uslar by Mindful Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Germany Berlin*










2008 Baltic Holiday Germany Berlin by Tony Shertila, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mosel *
Enkirch










Mosel by Bert Kaufmann, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Silkerode, Thuringe*



















IMG_1139 by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Landschaft bei Vahle - Landscape near Vahle *

Deutschland - Germany / Niedersachsen - Lower Saxony / Solling










Landschaft bei Vahle - Landscape near Vahle by Mindful Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kromlau, Saxe*










_5293479 by darnoki, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Trier *
Kurfürstliches Palast & Basilika










Trier by Bert Kaufmann, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Markplatz von Goslar*










Markplatz von Goslar by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloß Bothmer - Castle Bothmer *

Deutschland - Germany, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern -Mecklenburg-West Pomerania, KLütz










Schloß Bothmer - Castle Bothmer by Mindful Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Düsseldorf*










Düsseldorf by bjoernh1711, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Köln *
Keulse Dom










Köln by Bert Kaufmann, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Gemeinde Norddorf*










Cafe Schulz auf Amrum by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Das Schloß von Stolpe - The castle of Stolpe *

Deutschland - Germany, Usedom, Stolpe










Das Schloß von Stolpe - The castle of Stolpe by Mindful Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*some last attempts *

norheim (rhineland-palatinate, germany)










some last attempts by ivvy million, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden*










Dresden by Bert Kaufmann, on Flickr


----------



## erbse

Boyshow said:


> some last attempts


Attempts for what exactly? Or did you just copy-paste a flickr title?


----------



## Boyshow

erbse said:


> Attempts for what exactly? Or did you just copy-paste a flickr title?


It's was my wrong to copy and past this... sorry


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Heidelberg, Baden - Württemberg*




Heidelberg by boettcher.photography, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Maulbronn Monastery, Enz, Baden - Württemberg*



Maulbronn Monastery 2 by DIVCI KAMEN www.divcikamen.com, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Luebeck, Schleswig - Holstein*



Lubeck, Germany. by ATSICHLAS (Busy), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*St. Michael's Church, Hildesheim, Lower Saxony*



Hildesheim's church of fame by AbhijeetRane, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Quedlinburg, Harz, Saxony - Anhalt*



Quedlinburg by RiesenFotos, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Königstein, Saxon Switzerland, Saxony*



Königstein, Saxon Switzerland, Germany by Thomas Depenbusch, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Residenz Würzburg, Würzburg, Bavaria*



Residenz, Würzburg, Germany by maxunterwegs, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Kaub, Rhineland -Palatinate*




RheinBurgenWeg by Kai-R, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Wiehltalsperre, North Rhine - Westphalia*



Wiehltalsperre, Germany by Thomas Depenbusch, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Lake Bigge, Windebruch, North Rhine - Westphalia*



Lake Bigge, Germany (explored) by Thomas Depenbusch, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Waldbröl, North Rhine - Westphalia*




Waldbröl Germany by Thomas Depenbusch, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bad Ems, Rhineland - Palatinate*



Bad Ems Germany by Thomas Depenbusch, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Gluecksburg castle, Gluecksburg, Schleswig - Holstein*



Gluecksburg castle, Germany by Thomas Depenbusch, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Dasbach, Hesse*




fields by eLKayPics, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Burg Schönburg, Oberwesel, Rhineland - Palatinate*



Burg Schönburg by ivlys, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Kastell Saalburg, Saalburgsiedlung, Hesse*



Kastell Saalburg - Kohortenkastell by Ralf Krause, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Goslar, Lower Saxony*



Goslar by RiesenFotos, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Sassnitz, Rügen Island, Mecklenburg - Vorpommern*



Insel Rügen - Kreideküste by thirau, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Ruedesheim am Rhein, Hesse*




Rüdesheim am Rhein by Ralf Krause, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Die Seebrücke in Heringsdorf - The pier of Heringsdorf *

Deutschland - Germany, Usedom










Die Seebrücke in Heringsdorf - The pier of Heringsdorf by Mindful Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Eisenach, Thuringia*



Eisenacher Stadtschloss by thirau, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bad Kösen, Saale-Unstrut, Saxony - Anhalt*




Kur & Weinstadt Bad Kösen by thirau, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Festung Marienberg, Würzburg, Bavaria*




Festung Marienberg, Wuerzburg, Germany by AbhijeetRane, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Kehrwiederturm, Hildesheim, Lower Saxony *



Kehrwiederturm, Hildesheim by AbhijeetRane, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Windmill Museum, Gifhorn, Brandenburg*



Sanssouci, a German smock mill, Windmill Museum, Gifhorn, Germany by AbhijeetRane, on Flickr



Windmill Museum, Gifhorn, Germany by AbhijeetRane, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schloss Marienburg, Hildesheim, Lower Saxony *




Schloss Marienburg by AbhijeetRane, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*A windmill in Bremen*



Untitled by AbhijeetRane, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Reichenstein Castle, Middle Rhein*




Reichenstein Castle, Middle Rhein, Germany by AbhijeetRane, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Freudenberg, North Rhine-Westphalia*



City center Freudenberg, August 2010 by Thomas Depenbusch, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Rüdesheim, Hesse*




Rüdesheim, Germany by Thomas Depenbusch, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Munich, Bavaria*



2014.04.19-IMG_0500 by martin_kalfatovic, on Flickr


2014.04.19-IMG_0495 by martin_kalfatovic, on Flickr



2014.04.19-IMG_0501 by martin_kalfatovic, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Gardelegen, Saxony - Anhalt*



Rathaus von Gardelegen by diwan, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Leipzig, Saxony*



Leipzig by SabineausL, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Rathaus Zeulenroda, Zeulenroda, Thuringia*



Rathaus Zeulenroda-Triebes by kevinschmidt90, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Rathaus Schöneberg, Berlin*



Berlin Schöneberg - Rathaus Schöneberg by FH | Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Munich, Bavaria*



View from the Neues Rathaus main tower by Normando, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Uslar, Lower Saxony*




Rathaus - City Hall by Mindful Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Leer, Lower Saxony*



Leer by Guenzelsen, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bremen Rathaus*



Rathaus by kadege59, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Weihnachtsbeleuchtung / Christmas illumination* 

Deutschland - Germany / Bayern - Bavaria / Wasserburg










Weihnachtsbeleuchtung / Christmas illumination by Mindful Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Teufelsbrück, Hambourg*



















Bows by hoo_nose_68, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden *
Nightview: Old Parlament Building, Dresdner Schloss, Georgtor and Cathedral










Dresden by Bert Kaufmann, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Abendleuchten - Sunset light *

Deutschland - Germany / Bayern - Bavaria / Wasserburg










Abendleuchten - Sunset light by Mindful Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Port of Hamburg after sunrise.*










Good Morning Hamburg! by hoo_nose_68, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden *
Schloss Albrechtsberg










Dresden by Bert Kaufmann, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wasserburg* 
Deutschland - Germany / Bayern - Bavaria / Wasserburg 










Wasserburg am Inn by Mindful Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dockland Building Hamburg*



















Dockland Building at Dusk by hoo_nose_68, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden* 

Semperplatz: Cathedral and Dresdner Schloss










Dresden by Bert Kaufmann, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wasserburg *

Deutschland - Germany / Bayern - Bavaria / Wasserburg










Wasserburg by Mindful Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg*










St Pauli Skyline at Dusk by hoo_nose_68, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden*










Dresden by Bert Kaufmann, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kalvarienbergkirche *

Deutschland - Germany / Bayern - Bavaria / Bad Tölz










Kalvarienbergkirche by Mindful Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg Sunset*










Tanker Cielo di Gaeta, Hamburg outbound by hoo_nose_68, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden *

Autumn in park Schloss Pillnitz near Dresden










Dresden by Bert Kaufmann, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bad Tölz am Abend - Bad Tölz in the evening *

Deutschland - Germany / Bayern - Bavaria / Bad Tölz










Bad Tölz am Abend - Bad Tölz in the evening by Mindful Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg*










Street -> Weihnachtsbescherung / Gift giving on Christmas eve 24.12.12 by Stanislawski 2011, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden*



















Dresden by Bert Kaufmann, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Vock-Alm *

Deutschland - Germany / Bayern - Bavaria










Vock-Alm by Mindful Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg Rathaus View from the Square*










Hamburg Rathaus View from the Square (1) by Eugene Regis, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

Frohe Weihnachten an alle!! Gruß aus den Philippinen!! Gott segne uns alle!!
Merry Christmas to all!! Greetings from the Philippines!! God Bless us all!


----------



## Europeu

Breisach










My shot


----------



## Europeu

Stuttgart:










My shot


----------



## Europeu

Mercedes museum - Stuttgart 










My shot


----------



## Europeu

Stuttgart










My shot


----------



## Europeu

Freiburg um Breisgau - Hauptbahnhof










My shot


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Frauenkirche, Munich*




München: Frauenkirche by to.wi, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Obersee Berchtesgaden, Bavaria*



Obersee Berchtesgaden by gerrit-worldwide.de, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Munich*




München by to.wi, on Flickr



Blick zur Theatinerkirche by to.wi, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Freiburg, Baden - Württemberg*




Freiburger Szene / Freiburg scene by to.wi, on Flickr



Freiburg, Konviktstraße by to.wi, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Eremitage, Bayreuth, Bavaria*











Panoramio More photos by bayernengel​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Leipzig Zoo, Leipzig, Saxony*











Panoramio More photos by bayernengel​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*High Fulda Cathedral and St. Michael's Church, Fulda, Hesse*











Panoramio More photos by bayernengel​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Frankfurt, Hesse*




Frankfurt by Night by DirkR1977, on Flickr


Frankfurt by Night by DirkR1977, on Flickr


Frankfurt by Night by DirkR1977, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Rostock, Mecklenburg - Vorpommern*




City Skyline of Warnemünde in Rostock Germany by TOTORORO.RORO, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Wismar, Mecklenburg - Vorpommern*





Wismar Harbour on Ice by diptanandana, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Jena, Thuringia*











Jena city from above | Jena von oben by Stefan Skalla via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Monschau, North Rhine-Westphalia
*











Monschau by Harmen de Vries via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Heidelberg, Baden - Württemberg*



heidelberg view by Marco Monteiro imagery, on Flickr


heidelberg com ponte by Marco Monteiro imagery, on Flickr


heidelberg by Marco Monteiro imagery, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Perleberg, Brandenburg*











4788 Rolandstatue, Rathaus und St. Jakobi Kirche / Kirchplatz in Perleberg, Brandenburg by stadt + land via flickr










Perleberg by Vincent Dallmann via flickr









an der Stepenitz by ecki via flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Boppard, Rhineland-Palatinate*




View of the Rhine Valley by Batikart, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Gerold, Bavaria*



Frozen Dawn by mibreit, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Rappensee, Bavaria*



Rappensee by *Niceshoot*, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Beutelsbach, Baden-Wurttemberg
*



Summer Vineyards by Batikart, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Cochem, Rhineland Palatinate*




Mosel 2013 - Blick von der Reichsburg Cochem by Martin Schmidt (www.schmaidt.de), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Castle Neuschwanstein, Hohenschwangau, Bavaria*




Castle Neuschwanstein II by Andy Brandl - www.PhotonMix.com, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Aegidienkirche, Hannover, Lower Saxony*



Aegidienkirche by Martin Schmidt (www.schmaidt.de), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Augustusplatz, Leipzig, Saxony*




Augustusplatz at night by Martin Schmidt (www.schmaidt.de), on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

* Hamburg*









Hamburg Speicherstadt Kehrwiedersteg by stein.anthony, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Immerath*



















Pesch by Bert Kaufmann, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Herbsttag - Autumn day *

Deutschland - Germany / Bayern - Bavaria










Herbsttag - Autumn day by Mindful Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg Rathaus *










Hamburg Rathaus (2) by Eugene Regis, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg*










2 Superlative by thomasross2014, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Pesch*










Pesch by Bert Kaufmann, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Herbst an der Amper - Autumn at the Amper* 

Deutschland - Germany / Bayern - Bavaria










Herbst an der Amper - Autumn at the Amper by Mindful Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg Port*










Hamburg Port (2) by Eugene Regis, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg*








]

20140715-Canon PowerShot S100-zoll-schiffsschraube by foodfreak.de, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Pesch *

Tagebau Garzweiler










Pesch by Bert Kaufmann, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Focus-Man at the Chiemsee*










Focus-Man at the Chiemsee by riddance77, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg*










Hamburg Port (1) by Eugene Regis, on Flickr


----------



## Peregrin Tuk

Love hamburg

Enviado desde un celular no sobrevalorado


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ more





























Insel Mainau​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Grainau and Zugspitze, Bavaria*












light2PIXEL.net​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Mittenwald, Bavaria*













light2PIXEL.net​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Freiburg, Baden - Württemberg*






















100% FREIBURG​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Feengrotte (Fairies' Grotto), Saalfeld, Thuringia*




Feengrotte - Fairies' Grotto - Saalfeld by Stefan Skalla, on Flickr



Feengrotte - Fairies' Grotto - Saalfeld by Stefan Skalla, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Tilleda, Saxony - Anhalt*




Tilleda (Kyffhausen) from Kyffhäuser monument by BraCom (Bram), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Rheinfels Castle, St. Goar, Rhineland-Palatinate*



Rheinfels Castle by BraCom (Bram), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Bavaria*



Markusturm in Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Germany by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


Rothenburg by Moyan_Brenn, on Flickr



Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Bavaria, Germany by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Allenberghofe, Baden-Wurttemberg*



Am Zellerhorn by -c-a-b-, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*The Stuttgart Opera, Stuttgart, Baden - Württemberg*




Stuttgart Opera by groundshots.de, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*St. Veitskapelle Efringen Church, Istein, Baden - Württemberg*



St. Veitskapelle Efringen-Kirchen - Istein by Michael_H., on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Black Forest , Allerheiligen, Baden - Württemberg*



Black Forest - Misty Hills by Andy Brandl - www.PhotonMix.com, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Hirschhorn, Hesse*


Hirschhorn Lightseeing II by Andy Brandl - www.PhotonMix.com, on Flickr

​


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss Charlottenburg*










Schloss Charlottenburg by Mathis_W, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Siegestor, Munich*










Siegestor, Munich by riddance77, on Flickr]


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg*










Hamburg HafenCity (11) by Eugene Regis, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg*










HafenCity by Mathis_W, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Chiemsee, Urfahrn*










Chiemsee, Urfahrn by riddance77, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg HafenCity*










Hamburg HafenCity (9) by Eugene Regis, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*First Snow 2014*










First Snow 2014 by boettcher.photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg Skyline*










Hamburg Skyline by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Tor zur Sächsischen Schweiz*










Tor zur Sächsischen Schweiz by *balu der bär*, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Stadtpark Gütersloh*










Park by rayporterphotos, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Nymphenburg Palace*










Nymphenburg Palace by riddance77, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg Hafen*










Hamburg Hafen by tamson66, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*View from Uhlandshöhe*










View from Uhlandshöhe by ZedOmega, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli

*Lindau Markplatz:*









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## Boyshow

*Luttensee*










Luttensee by *balu der bär*, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wiedenbrück*










Wiedenbrück by rayporterphotos, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg Philharmonic*










Hamburg Philharmonic by tamson66, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden (?)*










Untitled by *balu der bär*, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wiedenbrück*










Wiedenbrück by rayporterphotos, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Port Hamburg*










Charmaine by tamson66, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Somewhere in Germany*










Untitled by *balu der bär*, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kuhfluchtwasserfälle*










Kuhfluchtwasserfälle by *balu der bär*, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hafen Hamburg*










Hafen Hamburg by tamson66, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden*










Untitled by *balu der bär*, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Stadt Hamburg*










Stadt Hamburg by tamson66, on Flickr


----------



## Europeu

Silvestre - Berlin 









http://s2.germany.travel/media/cont...er_tor_6299_c_SpreePIX_Media_RET_1024x768.jpg


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg*










Hamburg by tamson66, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden*










Untitled by *balu der bär*, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg Hafen*










White Ship by tamson66, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Old National Gallery, Berlin *

Alte Nationalgalerie, Berlin.










Old National Gallery, Berlin by Usman Akhtar Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*green *
aussig










green by tamson66, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ortsteil Mitte, Berlin*










Checkpoint Charlie Apartments by aquillar, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Canal *
Hamburg










Canal by tamson66, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dessau, Sachsen-Anhalt*










Federal Environment Agency by aquillar, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg*










Hamburg by tamson66, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Typisches bayrisches Haus im Ammergebirge, nahe Schloss Linderhof -- Typical Bavarian house in the Ammer Mountains, near Castle Linderhof*










Typisches bayrisches Haus im Ammergebirge, nahe Schloss Linderhof -- Typical Bavarian house in the Ammer Mountains, near Castle Linderhof by Polybert49, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Pirna,Saxony*










town hall by tamson66, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin*










Sunset at Potsdamer Platz by labelello_foto, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Pirna* 
Saxony










Pirna by tamson66, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schlosspark Linderhof, Königliche Villa* 

Das Schloss Lindenhof, die "Königliche Villa wurde zwischen 1870 und 1886 durch König Ludwig II von Bayern errichtet. Es war als kleiner Rückzugsort geplant, ähnlich dem Refugium König Ludwigs XIV.
The Linderhof Palace, the "Royal Villa" was built in 1870-1886 by King Ludwig II of Bavaria. It was planned as a small retreat, similar to the retreat of King Louis XIV.










Schlosspark Linderhof, Königliche Villa by Polybert49, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Pirna*










Sonnenstein by tamson66, on Flickr


----------



## Cager

*Dresden - Palais im Großen Garten*









Source









Source


----------



## Boyshow

*Bad Wimpfen, ehemalige mittelalterliche Stauferpfalz am Neckar, im Kraichgau nördlich von Heilbronn (Dachlandschaft des Blauen Turms)*










Bad Wimpfen, ehemalige mittelalterliche Stauferpfalz am Neckar, im Kraichgau nördlich von Heilbronn (Dachlandschaft des Blauen Turms) by Polybert49, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Leipzig*










Gewandhaus und der Mendebrunnen (Allegorie auf das Wasser) by ingrid eulenfan, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schlosspark Linderhof, Maurisches Kiosk*










Schlosspark Linderhof, Maurisches Kiosk by Polybert49, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Leipzig bei Nacht*










Leipzig bei Nacht - Explore 17.11.2012 by ingrid eulenfan, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt*










Frankfurt, Main, Bethmannstraße, im Hintergrund die Commerzbank-1 by Polybert49, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

_Frankfurt, Nextower im Palais-Quartier-Ensemble_










Frankfurt, Nextower im Palais-Quartier-Ensemble by Polybert49, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Leipzig*










Heute war ein richtiges Schnuddelwetter. by ingrid eulenfan, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neuschwanstein Castle Bavaria*










Fairytale Country - Explored by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mädler-Passage Leipzig*










Mädler-Passage Leipzig by André Meißner, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt am Main, Es braut sich etwas zusammen über der Metropole des Euros - Dark clouds over the city*










Frankfurt am Main, Es braut sich etwas zusammen über der Metropole des Euros - Dark clouds over the city by Polybert49, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bavarian landscape seen from the top of a mountain.*










Aerial View - Explored - by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Leipzig Blick vom Turm der Thomaskirchhof Richtung Burgstrasse Süd*




























Leipzig Weihnachtsmarkt Dez. 2014 by Bilderstrom, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Alken, Mosel. Burgruine Thurandt*










Alken, Mosel. Burgruine Thurandt by Polybert49, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Autumn Sunrise..Gerold*










Autumn Sunrise by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Leipzig*










Oper & Schwanenteich by fotofreak19831, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden, Yenidze*










Dresden, Yenidze by Polybert49, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Autumn mood at Lake Eibsee Bavaria*










Reflections by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Völkerschlachtdenkmal Leipzig*










Untitled by nabestimmt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Herbstbeginn am kleinen Moorsee im Münchner Hochmoor, Aubinger Lohe, Moosschwaige*










Herbstbeginn am kleinen Moorsee im Münchner Hochmoor, Aubinger Lohe, Moosschwaige by Polybert49, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt Citylights*










Frankfurt Citylights III by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Leipzig*










Untitled by nabestimmt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss Lichtenstein*










Schloss Lichtenstein, westliche schwäbische Alb-1 by Polybert49, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg Late Night*










Hamburg Late Night by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Leipzig Thomaskirchhof Dez. 2014*










Leipzig Thomaskirchhof Dez. 2014 by Bilderstrom, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*München, Die vergoldete, von Hubert Gerhard 1593 geschaffenen Marienstatue, auf der Mariensäule auf dem Marienplatz -- Munich, The gilded, created in 1593 by Hubert Gerhard statue, on the Marian column on Marienplatz*










München, Die vergoldete, von Hubert Gerhard 1593 geschaffenen Marienstatue, auf der Mariensäule auf dem Marienplatz -- Munich, The gilded, created in 1593 by Hubert Gerhard statue, on the Marian column on Marienplatz by Polybert49, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bavarian Landscape *

View to mountain Säuling and Castle Neuschwanstein










Bavarian Landscape by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Leipzig Germany*










Leipzig by Alexander Klotz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*München, Flugplatz Franz Josef Strauß, Terminal 2*










München, Flugplatz Franz Josef Strauß, Terminal 2 by Polybert49, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bavarian Island *

Lake Eibsee / Germany










Bavarian Island by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Leipzig*










Leipzig by Christery, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Herbst im Karwendelgebirge, Hinterriß Tirol*










Herbst im Karwendelgebirge, Hinterriß Tirol by Polybert49, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt Cityscape*










Frankfurt Cityscape by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Markt in Leipzig*










Markt in Leipzig by matthias_oberlausitz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Elbschleife Rathen*










Elbschleife Rathen by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Marktplatz Bad Schandau*










Marktplatz Bad Schandau by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rathener Felsenwelt*










Rathener Felsenwelt by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Doch noch Schnee *










Doch noch Schnee - 2. Feiertag by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden Blick zur Frauenkirche*










Dresden Blick zur Frauenkirche by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden Stadtfest*










Dresden Stadtfest by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden*










Dresden by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden Waldschlösschenbrücke*










Dresden Waldschlösschenbrücke by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Saupsdorf*



















Weit ist das Land by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rauenstein*










Rauenstein by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mittelndorf*










Affensteine by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Burg Stolpen*



















Burgruine Stolpen by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Hamburg

IMG_0765 by Sergey Beketov, on Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian

Freiburg cathedral at sunset


Münstersilhouette 4-1 by GhostOfDorian, on Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian

Waldau at the Black Forest in the morning


Waldau 1-1 by GhostOfDorian, on Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian

Skyline of Constance at sunset


Konstanzer Silhouette 5-1 by GhostOfDorian, on Flickr


----------



## Tyrat

Laboe I


----------



## Tyrat

Laboe II


----------



## Boyshow

*Hinteres Raubschloß*










Hinteres Raubschloß by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Düsseldorf, MedienHafen, Neuer Zollhof (office buildings river bank façade)*










Düsseldorf, MedienHafen, Neuer Zollhof (office buildings river bank façade) by Polybert49, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Thunderstorm*



















Fairytale Castle by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Speck´s Hof Leipzig*










Speck´s Hof Leipzig by matthias_oberlausitz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Burg Stolpen*










Burg Stolpen by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bamberg*










Bamberg (Bambärch), Oberfranken, Linker Regnitzarm. Blick auf das alte Rathaus mit dem Rottmeisterhäuschen by Polybert49, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Moritzburg Castle *
Saxony/Germany



















Schloss Moritzburg by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Weihnachtsmarkt auf dem Augustusplatz in Leipzig*










Weihnachtsmarkt auf dem Augustusplatz in Leipzig by matthias_oberlausitz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Festung Königstein*










Elbtal mit Lilienstein by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schlosspark Oberschleißheim, Neues Schloss -- Palace Park Oberschleißheim, New Castle*










Schlosspark Oberschleißheim, Neues Schloss -- Palace Park Oberschleißheim, New Castle by Polybert49, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Karwendel Panorama*










Karwendel Panorama by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neues Rathaus Leipzig*










Neues Rathaus Leipzig by matthias_oberlausitz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Königstein*










Königstein by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Touching the clouds at Jenner mountain top*










Touching the clouds at Jenner mountain top by B℮n, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Gemeinde Rathmannsdorf*










Schrammsteine mit Falkenstein by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berchtesgadener, La Bavière*










Most beautiful smaragd coloured Königssee by B℮n, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Cologne cityscape*



















Cologne by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden*



















Altstadtpanorama Dresden by matthias_oberlausitz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ebenheit*










Bastei mit Felsenwelt by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

* St. Bartholomä*



















Getting splattered with cool water at lake Königssee by B℮n, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Geroldsee, Bavaria*



















Geroldsee, Bavaria by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden by night*










Reichenstraße während der Romantica by matthias_oberlausitz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Königstein/sächsische Schweiz*










Rund um den Pfaffenstein 4 by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Enjoying his airy cocpit view above lake Königssee*










Enjoying his airy cocpit view above lake Königssee by B℮n, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Geroldsee *
Bavaria Germany



















Alpine Springtime by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Messepavillion in Hannover*










Messepavillion in Hannover by matthias_oberlausitz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Pfaffendorf*



















Rund um den Pfaffenstein 2 by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Summertime joy at St. Bartholomä*










Summertime joy at St. Bartholomä by B℮n, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden *










Blue Hour by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bautzener Rathaus zur Romantica*










Bautzener Rathaus zur Romantica by matthias_oberlausitz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Hamburg

IMG_5556 by max.stolbinsky, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Hamburg

IMG_5544 by max.stolbinsky, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Hamburg

IMG_5459 by max.stolbinsky, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Cologne

Cologne Cathedral by PetiteTrang, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Langenwolmsdorf*










Burg Stolpen by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Meersburg,Lake Constance,Baden-Württemberg,Germany*










Meersburg,Lake Constance,Baden-Württemberg,Germany by Lemmo2009, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Urban Living *
Olympic Village Munich (Olympic Games 1972)










Urban Living by Achim Thomae, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Boyshow

*Blick vom Honigstein*



















Bastei by matthias_oberlausitz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Amselsee*










Amselsee by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mall of Berlin *
Christmas decoration in the Mall of Berlin










Mall of Berlin by !eberhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin*










Mall of Berlin by !eberhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Potsdamer Platz / Berlin*










Potsdamer Platz / Berlin by !eberhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg / Europa Passage*










Hamburg / Europa Passage by !eberhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Burg / Fehmarn*










Burg / Fehmarn by !eberhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Burg Kirche / Fehmarn*










Burg Kirche / Fehmarn by !eberhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Burg Rathaus / Fehmarn*










Burg Rathaus / Fehmarn by !eberhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bad Oldesloe / Germany*










Bad Oldesloe / Germany by !eberhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bad Oldesloe / Germany*










Bad Oldesloe / Germany by !eberhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Köln Rheinuferpromenade*



















Köln Rheinuferpromenade by !eberhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Cottbus - Herbst *

Klosterkirche Cottbus im Herbst -
Monastery church in autumn in Cottbus










Cottbus - Herbst by !eberhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Cottbus - Herbst*



















Cottbus - Herbst by !eberhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Allianz Arena München*










Allianz Arena München by !eberhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*München Fröttmaning *

München Fröttmaning - U-Bahn zur Allianz Arena










München Fröttmaning by !eberhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*München Marienplatz*










München Marienplatz by !eberhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*München*










München by !eberhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Meersburg,Lake Constance,Baden-Württemberg,Germany*










Meersburg,Lake Constance,Baden-Württemberg,Germany by Lemmo2009, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*BMW Headquarter *
Munich Germany










BMW Headquarter by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Abendstimmung in Neusalza Spremberg*










Abendstimmung in Neusalza Spremberg by matthias_oberlausitz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rathmannsdorf*










Regenbogen by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Meersburg,Lake Constance,Baden-Württemberg,Germany*










Meersburg,Lake Constance,Baden-Württemberg,Germany by Lemmo2009, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich Moonrise *
Fullmoon over Munich










Munich Moonrise by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rummel auf dem Zuckerplateau*










Rummel auf dem Zuckerplateau by matthias_oberlausitz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Der Falkenstein*










Der Falkenstein by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Wiesbaden, Hesse*


winter city (cc) by marfis75, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Schloss Dyck, North Rhine-Westphalia *


Schloss Dyck by Viktor.H, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bayerischer Wald in Neunußberg*










Bayerischer Wald in Neunußberg by !eberhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Meersburg,Lake Constance,Baden-Württemberg,Germany*










Meersburg,Lake Constance,Baden-Württemberg,Germany by Lemmo2009, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich*
Bavaria - Germany. View from "Alter Peter".










Munich II by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Löbau by Night*










Löbau by Night by matthias_oberlausitz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Blick auf die Affensteine*










Blick auf die Affensteine by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kleiner Arber / Bayerischer Wald*










Kleiner Arber / Bayerischer Wald by !eberhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Meersburg,Lake Constance,Baden-Württemberg,Germany*










Meersburg,Lake Constance,Baden-Württemberg,Germany by Lemmo2009, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich*










Munich I by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mufflons vom Czorneboh*










Mufflons vom Czorneboh by matthias_oberlausitz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Oybin Aussicht vom Scharfenstein*










oybin by matthias_oberlausitz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rathmannsdorf - Höhe*










Rathmannsdorf - Höhe by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Koblenz / Rhineland-Palatinate / Germany*










River / Rail / Road by TablinumCarlson, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Zeil & Römer Frankfurt am Main*










Zeil & Römer Frankfurt am Main by _flowtation, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Metro Station Munich*










Underground by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Beiersdorf im August*










Beiersdorf im August by matthias_oberlausitz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Gohrisch*










Blick vom Papststein by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Düsseldorf / NRW / Germany*










Christmas Market by TablinumCarlson, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sundown over the skyline in Frankfurt*










Sundown over the skyline in Frankfurt by _flowtation, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Plansee*










Plansee by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Weizenernte in Beiersdorf*










Weizenernte in Beiersdorf by matthias_oberlausitz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss-Cecilienhof *

Auch Cecilienhof ist Pflicht bin Potsdam.










 Schloss-Cecilienhof by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt / Hessen / Germany*










Past & Present by TablinumCarlson, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Altstadt Schlitz*










Altstadt Schlitz by Kowa88, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Paul-Löbe-Haus *

Regierungsviertel Berlin










Paul-Löbe-Haus by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Weizenernte in Beiersdorf*



















Weizenernte in Beiersdorf by matthias_oberlausitz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Russische Kolonie Alexandrowka Potsdam*










Russische Kolonie Alexandrowka Potsdam by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Alte Oper / Frankfurt / Hessen / Germany*










Light- & High Culture by TablinumCarlson, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Salzberg Philippsthal*










Salzberg Philippsthal by Kowa88, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bavaria*










Bavaria by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bautzen bei Nacht*










Bautzen bei Nacht by matthias_oberlausitz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloß Pfaueninsel*










 Schloß Pfaueninsel by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Cologne / Germany*










Rheinauhafen by TablinumCarlson, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bad Hersfeld / Kurpark*



















IMG_6367_8_9_fused by Kowa88, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bavaria*










Bavaria by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Germany*










12 Dezember by matthias_oberlausitz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Nikolai - Kirche*










 Nikolai - Kirche by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bauhaus Style *

Zeche Zollverein / Essen / Germany










Bauhaus Style by TablinumCarlson, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Blick Hinterturm / Schlitz*










Blick Hinterturm / Schlitz by Kowa88, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich - Blue Hour after a fascinating sunset*










After Sunset by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Titel*










0 Titel by matthias_oberlausitz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mamorpalais Potsam*










Mamorpalais Potsam by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Germany - Bavaria, Rothenburg ob der Tauber *

Castle Gate (Burgtor), the gate is dating back to the 16th century and the Castle Tower (Burgturm) to the 13th century.










Germany - Bavaria, Rothenburg ob der Tauber by vtveen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Blick Hinterturm / Schlitz Marktplatz*










Blick Hinterturm / Schlitz Marktplatz by Kowa88, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Capital Architecture *

Berlin Germany - Regierungsviertel/Spreebogen










Capital Architecture by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frauenkirche Dresden*










Frauenkirche Dresden by matthias_oberlausitz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Filmmuseum Potsdam*










 Filmmuseum Potsdam by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Germany - Oberstdorf, Seelenkapelle*










Germany - Oberstdorf, Seelenkapelle by vtveen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Blick Hinterturm / Schlitz*










Blick Hinterturm / Schlitz by Kowa88, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Reichstag *

Berlin Germany










Reichstag by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Marktplatz Schlitz*










Marktplatz Schlitz by Kowa88, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wasserschloss *
Hamburg Speicherstadt
- Probably most shot Location in Hamburg -










Wasserschloss by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bautzen im Wolkenspiel*










Bautzen im Wolkenspiel by matthias_oberlausitz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Königstein und Lilienstein*










Königstein und Lilienstein by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Germany - Bavaria, Rothenburg ob der Tauber *

Castle Gardens (Burggarten), looking towards the Castle Gate.










Germany - Bavaria, Rothenburg ob der Tauber by vtveen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ev. Kirche Philippsthal*










Ev. Kirche Philippsthal by Kowa88, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neuschwanstein Castle - Bavaria*










Winter Wonderland by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*bautzen*










bautzen3 by matthias_oberlausitz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloß Pillnitz *
Wasserpalais mit Freitreppe zur Elbe.










Schloß Pillnitz by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Germany - Bavaria, Rothenburg ob der Tauber*










Germany - Bavaria, Rothenburg ob der Tauber by vtveen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Hamburg Harbor









https://www.flickr.com/photos/11986...6rG-qREfyP-qRPpfx-qRJGVu-qzmfMK-qRNEMy-qPxVDJ


----------



## PinPeat

Hamburg









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14826201621/


----------



## PinPeat

Hamburg









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14829295555/


----------



## PinPeat

Waldenburg

Waldenburg by David_Goes, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Lake Walchensee, Bavaria

Lake Walchensee by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Saxony 

Dresden by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Frankfurt Citylights

Mainhattan - Frankfurt Citylights by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Neuschwanstein Castle Bavaria - Foehnstorm

Fairytale Country - Explored by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Hamburg

Hamburg Late Night by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Lübeck - Dom by lotl.axo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Basteibrücke* 

Ein beliebtes Fotomotiv, auch für Windows 7. Es kommt nur auf die Lichtverhältnise an.










Basteibrücke by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Germany - Munich, Theatinerkirche*










Germany - Munich, Theatinerkirche by vtveen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin - May 2014 *

Friedrichstadt-Palast










Berlin - May 2014 by link.reinhard, on Flickr


----------



## miau

*Berlin wildlife
*









































































More: http://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/nager-in-berlin-die-biber-von-der-east-side-gallery/11244178.html

Source: http://www.tagesspiegel.de/


----------



## Maciej z Kujaw

Boyshow said:


> *Germany (unkwnown place)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Berg Säntis, der höchste Berg im Alpstein (Ostschweiz). Blick vom Bodensee (wahrscheinlich vom Reichenau).


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

del


----------



## miau

A man and his bird :lovethem:


Innige Vertrautheit by Andreas Zollner ART, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Maximilianeum | Munich, Germany*










Maximilianeum | Munich, Germany by w4nd3rl0st (InspiredinDesMoines), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Marienplatz | Munich*










Marienplatz | Munich, Germany by w4nd3rl0st (InspiredinDesMoines), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Prinzregententheater in München*










Prinzregententheater in München by Herby Crus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich, Germany*










Lange Nacht der Architektur by marenhfs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich after sunset: in an underground station.*










Munich after sunset: in an underground station. by F.R.L., thanks for your views and comments!, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*München, Hofgarten, Bayrische Staatskanzlei im Ostteil des Hofgartens*










München, Hofgarten, Bayrische Staatskanzlei im Ostteil des Hofgartens by Polybert49, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*St. Lukas, Stauwehr & Wehrsteg, Isar (München)*










St. Lukas, Stauwehr & Wehrsteg, Isar (München) by Tarcitaxx, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Lange Nacht der Architektur HVB Tower *
Lange Nacht der Architektur München 2015 - HVB Tower illuminated by Philipp Geist. Out of cam










Lange Nacht der Architektur HVB Tower by TobiT., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Fürstenfeldbruck*










P1017330_bearbeitet by Maxe_Muc, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Nice view of historical center of Munich from St.Peter's tower*










Der alte Peter by vatnais944, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*U-Bahn Baslerstrasse*










U-Bahn Baslerstrasse by limstyle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*historical centre of Munich, Bavaria, Germany*










Too new but old by vatnais944, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schönbach/OL*










Schönbach/OL by matthias_oberlausitz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*auf dem Lilienstein* 
Blick in Richtung Bad Schandau. (Elbaufwärts)










auf dem Lilienstein by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Germany - Munich, Theatinerkirche*










Germany - Munich, Theatinerkirche by vtveen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin *
Gendarmen-Markt










Berlin - May 2014 by link.reinhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss Neuschwanstein*










Schloss Neuschwanstein by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden*



















Dresden by matthias_oberlausitz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schrammsteingruppe im Abendlicht *
das besondere Licht gab den Anlaß.










Schrammsteingruppe im Abendlicht by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Germany - Munich, Karlstor*










Germany - Munich, Karlstor by vtveen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin *



















Berlin - May 2014 by link.reinhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss Neuschwanstein *
including rising moon...










Schloss Neuschwanstein by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden*










Dresden by matthias_oberlausitz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schweriner Schloß*










Schweriner Schloß by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Germany - North Rhine-Westphalia, Monschau*










Germany - North Rhine-Westphalia, Monschau  by vtveen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin - May 2014*










Berlin - May 2014 by link.reinhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Walchensee *
Bavaria - Germany










Walchensee by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden*










Dresden by matthias_oberlausitz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Elbabwärts*










Elbabwärts by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Germany - North Rhine-Westphalia, Monschau *
Timber framed houses along the river Rur.










Germany - North Rhine-Westphalia, Monschau by vtveen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin - Brandenburgr Tor*










Berlin - Brandenburgr Tor by link.reinhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Isar Valley near Vorderriss *
Bavaria










Isar Valley near Vorderriss by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mohnfeld in der nähe von Löbau*










Mohnfeld in der nähe von Löbau by matthias_oberlausitz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin*



















Berlin - May 2014 by link.reinhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Riegsee, Bavaria*










Bavaria by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland

*Trier*




























By me


----------



## SunnyWalks

*Bombardier Flexity 9003 BVG tram, Berlin*



















by me


----------



## Boyshow

*Bautzen bei Nacht*



















Bautzen bei Nacht by matthias_oberlausitz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ostrauer Ansichten *
Die Schrammsteine im Oktober vom Ortsteil Ostrau gesehen.



















Affensteinpromenade by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rhine a Fire *

Fireworks from behind one of the cruise boats along the Rhine River in Köln Germany.










Rhine a Fire by kanaristm, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin - Brandenburger Tor - Reichstag (in the back)*










Berlin - Brandenburger Tor - Reichstag (in the back) by link.reinhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bavaria *
Schweigsee










Bavaria by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Deutschland - Berlin - Friedrichshain-Kreuzberg - Oberbaumbrücke*










Deutschland - Berlin - Friedrichshain-Kreuzberg - Oberbaumbrücke by Thierry B, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Blick auf Rathen. Ein schöner Platz zum Rasten.*










idyllisches Plätzchen by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kölner Dom *

Kölner Dom and the city of Köln with Hohenzollern bridge to the right looking west across the Rhine River.










Kölner Dom by kanaristm, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin - Martin-Gropius-Bau*










Berlin - Martin-Gropius-Bau by link.reinhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mirror.... 
Oberbayern, Germany*










Mirror, mirror.... by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Koblenz Electoral Palace*










Koblenz Electoral Palace by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg, Germany *

Seen from the tower of St. Michael's Church.










Hamburg, Germany by maxunterwegs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Nationalpark *

Dieser Blick bietet sich einem von der Affensteinpromenade gen Südwest.










Nationalpark by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Köln*










Hohenzollernbrücke by kanaristm, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin - Fernsehturm in Berlin Mitte / TV Tower*










Berlin - Fernsehturm in Berlin Mitte / TV Tower by link.reinhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bavarian alps*










Bavarian alps by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Freiburg

IMG_20141225_061710 by mmksudarshanbalaji, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Freiburg

Freiburg an einem Wintermorgen by Wider Yvar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Freiburg

Freiburg an einem Wintermorgen by Wider Yvar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Freiburg

Freiburg an einem Wintermorgen by Wider Yvar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Bad Säckingen - Münster

Bad Säckingen - Münster by mike_tec, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Bad Säckingen Münster und Rathaus

Bad Säckingen Münster und Rathaus by mike_tec, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland

*Cochem*




























By me


----------



## Boyshow

*Kaiserdom, Speyer, Germany*










Kaiserdom, Speyer, Germany by maxunterwegs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Stolpen*











Stolpen by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss Solitude, about 3km south west of Stuttgart*










Solitude by kanaristm, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin *
Berliner Dom










Berlin - May 2014 by link.reinhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ahrensburg *
Schloß Ahrensburg Germany



















Ahrensburg by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Stadthaus & Dom, Speyer, Germany*



















Kaiserdom, Speyer, Germany by maxunterwegs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*König der Tafelberge *

Der Lilienstein dominiert in der vorderen Sächsischen Schweiz










König der Tafelberge by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Glockenmuseum Stifskriche Herrenberg *

Bell Museum Collegiate Church Herrenberg, Germany about 21km south of Stuttgart.










Glockenmuseum Stifskriche Herrenberg by kanaristm, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*German Capital - Berliner Dom*



















Berlin - May 2014 by link.reinhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sunset *
Hamburg Harbour- sunset










Sunset by Achim Thomae, on Flickr[


----------



## Boyshow

*Kaiserdom, Speyer, Germany*










Kaiserdom, Speyer, Germany by maxunterwegs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Elbaufwärts 
Blick vom Lilienstein in Richtung Bad Schandau*










Elbaufwärts by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hohenschwangau Castle *

Peak of the blue hour near Hohenschwangau, Germany










Hohenschwangau Castle by kanaristm, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Heidelberg, Germany at night*










Heidelberg, Germany at night by maxunterwegs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*der Marktplatz Wehlen* 
auch Wehlen wurde zur Jahrhundertflut 2002 stark in Mitleidenschaft gezogen - heute wieder sehenswert.










der Marktplatz Wehlen by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neckar River @ Night *

Looking west toward Eppelheim from the Old Bridge in Heidelberg










Neckar River @ Night by kanaristm, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin*










Berlin - May 2014 by link.reinhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*[email protected]*










[email protected] by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Heidelberg, Germany*










Heidelberg, Germany at night by maxunterwegs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wehlen *

kurz vor der Stadt bietet sich diese Aussicht von der ehemaligen Burg Wehlen.










Wehlen by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Old Town & Heidelberg Castle*










Old Town & Heidelberg Castle by kanaristm, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin*










Berlin - May 2014 by link.reinhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*[email protected] *
Dockland - Hamburg/Germany










[email protected] by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Festung Marienberg during blue hour, Würzburg, Germany*










Festung Marienberg during blue hour, Würzburg, Germany by maxunterwegs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Gasthaus Waldidylle *

Das Gasthaus befindet sich am Ausgang des Uttewalder Grundes, kurz vor Wehlen.










Gasthaus Waldidylle by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*The Old City and Castle *

Heidelberg, Germany along the Neckar river.










The Old City and Castle by kanaristm, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin - May 2014 *
German Capital










Berlin - May 2014 by link.reinhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*[email protected] *

Chilehaus, Kontorhausviertel Hamburg










[email protected] by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Füssen, Bavaria*


Fussen - Germany by MateusGuerra, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Bremen*


Bremen, Germany by Tobi_2008, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Sylt, Schleswig-Holstein* 


... and now: the green house at the beach! by Tobi_2008, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*St. Stephen's Cathedral, Passau, Bavaria*


Stephansdom - St. Stephen's Cathedral by Mindful Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Leipzig, Saxony*


Pleißemühlgraben im Leipziger Stadtgebiet am Budesverwaltungsgericht by Mario's Fotostream, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin - Potsdamer Platz*










Berlin - Potsdamer Platz by link.reinhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Herbstallee*










Herbstallee by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Flensburg


Flensburg am Abend by piccart, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Flensburg

P1850831 by Lumixfan68, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Flensburg









https://www.flickr.com/photos/shoem...zwT-qCN4XY-pYnrE9-pYnqpo-pYnp8f-qVdAHK-qVdzZv


----------



## PinPeat

Flensburg

Untitled by nællo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

St.-Augustinus-Kirche Nordhorn

St.-Augustinus-Kirche Nordhorn by vobebis, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Nordhorn

St. Augustinus-Kirche by vobebis, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Nordhorn

Nordhorn by jxrico, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Kleve

Stiftskirche Kleve - Winterbild - 28.12.2014 by Tom-Kleve, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Moritzgrab in Kleve

Moritzgrab in Kleve by Maarten Takens, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Old railway route near Kleve









https://www.flickr.com/photos/uw67/...GHr-pXtqdK-qUbeKU-qUfEEZ-qBFdyL-qUfC6R-qUfADH


----------



## Hart van Zeeland

*Trier*




























By me


----------



## Boyshow

*Elbphilharmonie at night, Hamburg, Germany*










Elbphilharmonie at night, Hamburg, Germany by maxunterwegs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wagnerdenkmal *

das Richard Wagner-Denkmal ist mit Sandsteinsockel 12,5m hoch un daus Bronze gefertigt.










Wagnerdenkmal by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Landsberg Am Lech *

Beautiful town with some dark but interesting history.










Landsberg Am Lech by kanaristm, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin *



















Berlin - Reichstag by link.reinhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Westhafen Frankfurt*










Westhafen Frankfurt by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Residenz, Würzburg, Germany*










Residenz, Würzburg, Germany by maxunterwegs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schandau*










Regionalbahn (Sebnitztalbahn) by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dusseldorf Harbor @ Night*










Dusseldorf Harbor @ Night by kanaristm, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin - Berliner Dom*










Berlin - Berliner Dom by link.reinhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schnee ohne Ende *

Winterlandschaft in Altendorf.










Schnee ohne Ende by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Das Hohe Schloss Füssen *

(The High Castle Füssen)










Das Hohe Schloss Füssen by kanaristm, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin - Gendarmen Platz *
German Capital










Berlin - Gendarmen Platz by link.reinhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Westhafen Frankfurt*










Westhafen Frankfurt by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Festung Marienberg, Würzburg, Germany*










Festung Marienberg, Würzburg, Germany by maxunterwegs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bad Schandau*










Bad Schandau Januar 09 by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kaiser-Maximilian Platz - Fussen *
Hotel Hirsch in the background










Kaiser-Maximilian Platz - Fussen by kanaristm, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin - Holocaust Denkmal / Memorial *
German Capital










Berlin - Holocaust Denkmal / Memorial by link.reinhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*skyline of Frankfurt /Germany*








[/url]

skyline of Frankfurt /Germany by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sunset, Hamburg, Germany*



















Sunset, Hamburg, Germany by maxunterwegs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Pfaffenstein *
Rast auf dem Quirl mit Blick zum Pfaffenstein.










Pfaffenstein by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Waterfall below Marienbrücke*










Waterfall below Marienbrücke by kanaristm, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin - Brandenburger Tor*










Berlin - Brandenburger Tor by link.reinhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt /Germany*










Frankfurt /Germany by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Residenzschloß Rastatt*




























Residenzschloss Rastatt by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland

*Dresden*

Dresden by visiavista04, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland

*Berlin*

Haus der Kulturen by visiavista04, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland

*Frankfurt, Römerberg*

Frankfurt, Römerberg by visiavista04, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Skyline Frankfurt*










Skyline Frankfurt by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Em Höttche *
Rathaus / Town hall










Em Höttche by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg Hauptbahnhof, Hamburg, Germany*










Hamburg Hauptbahnhof, Hamburg, Germany by maxunterwegs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg Speicherstadt (Hamburg warehouse area)*










Hamburg Speicherstadt (Hamburg warehouse area) by SH Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dom und Burg Meißen *

von der anderen Elbseite kann man das herrliche Bauwerk bewundern.










Dom und Burg Meißen by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin - Sony Center Potsdamer Platz*










Berlin - Sony Center Potsdamer Platz by link.reinhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wettersteingebirge *
view to Zugspitze and Alpspitz near Garmisch-Partenkirchen / Germany










Wettersteingebirge by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Intercity Express *

Arriving at Frankfurt airport










Intercity Express by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Alexanderplatz im Spiegel (Alexanderplatz in the mirror), Berlin*










Alexanderplatz im Spiegel (Alexanderplatz in the mirror) by SH Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Toskanatherme *

Toskanatherme Bad Schandau mit Herbststimmung von der Krippener Seite fotografiert.










Toskanatherme by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin - Reichstag*



















Berlin - Reichstag by link.reinhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hansestadt Rostock*










Hansestadt Rostock by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Poppelsdorf Palace is a Baroque building in the Poppelsdorf district of Bonn, western Germany, which is now part of the University of Bonn.*










Poppelsdorfer Schloß / Poppelsdorf palace by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Bad Tolz

Bad Tolz, Germany by Vins 64, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Bad Tolz

308 by midhurstpics, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Bad Tolz

309 by midhurstpics, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Bad Tolz

298 by midhurstpics, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Bad Tolz

Sunset in Bad Tolz by angelicchiatrullall (yeppa!), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Bad Tolz

Bad Tolz by angelicchiatrullall (yeppa!), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Bad Tolz

Bad Tolz by angelicchiatrullall (yeppa!), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Bad Tolz

House on the Isar River in Bad Tolz, Germany by SteveA07, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Bad Tolz

Bad Tolz by lowzilla, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Bad Tolz









https://www.flickr.com/photos/doren...dmF-aitYRb-agEq6j-afLuWV-adX3R2-abCyaQ-abCxLN


----------



## Boyshow

*Bode-Museum, Berlin*










Bode-Museum by SH Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Markt Bad Schandau *
Haus des Gastes










Markt Bad Schandau by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin - Brandenburger Tor*










Berlin - Brandenburger Tor by link.reinhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt *

Skyline Frankfurt










Frankfurt by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Medieval moat *

Wallgraben










Medieval moat by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kaiser-Wilhelm-Gedächtniskirche (Church called "Kaiser-Wilhelm-Gedächtniskirche")*



















Gedächtniskirche by SH Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Elbe bei Bad Schandau *
Dampfschiff ( Raddampfer ) in Aktion.










Elbe bei Bad Schandau by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hannover Rathaus*










Hannover Rathaus by Sprengben [why not get a friend], on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rostock, Germany *
umgebaute Getreidespeicher










Rostock, Germany by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Beuel, Bonn*










Alt und neu / Old and new by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Weihnachten auf dem Tauentzien (Christmas @ tauentzien street) 
Berlin City West*










Weihnachten auf dem Tauentzien (Christmas @ tauentzien street) by SH Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Krippen*










Postelwitz by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hannover, Niedersachsen, Holzmarkt, Leibnizhaus, façade*










Hannover, Niedersachsen, Holzmarkt, Leibnizhaus, façade by groenling, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Getreidespeicher - Rostock*










Getreidespeicher - Rostock by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Beuel, Bonn, Rhin-du-Nord-Westphalie*










Fast fertig / Nearly finished by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburger Rathaus (Hamburg town hall)*










Hamburger Rathaus (Hamburg town hall) by SH Fotografie, on Flickr[


----------



## Boyshow

*Bad Schandau Markt*










Bad Schandau Markt by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Downtown Hannover, Germany - 7.07pm*










Downtown Hannover, Germany - 7.07pm by grzema, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rostock, Germany*










Rostock, Germany by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Karlsruhe Main Station*










Five minutes left to the departure of my train by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Freiburg, Baden - Württemberg
*











100% Freiburg​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ another


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ Freiburg


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Voehlinschloss in Illertissen, Bavaria*











Visit Bavaria​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Burghausen Castle, Bavaria*












Visit Bavaria​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bavarian Alps*











light2PIXEL.net​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Eibsee, Bavaria*


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Eibsee, Bavaria*












light2PIXEL.net​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Bavarian Alps*











light2PIXEL.net​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Würzburg, Bavaria*











Würzburg.de
​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Hamburg*












Simone Jahnke Fotografie​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ more of Hamburg









​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ another photo of Hamburg


----------



## Lakeland

*Frankfurt*

Frankfurter Dom by visiavista04, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland

*Frankfurt*

Blick auf Frankfurt by visiavista04, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg - Jungfernstieg Weihnachten 2014 (Hamburg "Jungfernstieg" Christmas 2014*










Hamburg - Jungfernstieg Weihnachten 2014 (Hamburg "Jungfernstieg" Christmas 2014 by SH Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*von der Sebnitzer Str. *
kurz vor Sonnenuntergang.










von der Sebnitzer Str. by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Quedlinburg, Saxony-Anhalt*



Happy Sunday ! / Quedlinburg (Unesco world heritage), reflected by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr​


----------



## Kampflamm

Schloss Hohenschwangau


Castle in the Forest by andywon, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Regensburg, Bavaria*



Church - Regensburg - Eastern Bavaria, Germany by Glen Bowman, on Flickr



St Peter's Cathedral (Dom St Peter) - Regensburg - Eastern Bavaria, Germany by Glen Bowman, on Flickr​


----------



## General_FrKr

*Berlin
*


----------



## hugodiekonig

Oh my goodness gorgeous shots Pop Bogdan and Kampflamm!! :cheers:


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Hochkreut, Bavaria
*



On Wendelstein mountain with Chapel looking to the East in Bavaria, Germany by UweBKK (α 77 on ), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Hochkreut, Bavaria*



On Wendelstein mountain looking to the West in Bavaria, Germany by UweBKK (α 77 on ), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Somewhere in Bavarian Alps*



[ His garden ] by Fabian Maximilian · German Landscapes, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Schloss Piding, Bavaria*



Schloss Piding, Bavaria by echumachenco, on Flickr​


----------



## erbse

That Hochkreutz shot is lovely, Herr König! kay:


General_FrKr: Limit yourself to 3 pictures at max. per post. Credit your sources. Go for quality pictures. And stop the stupid Berlin propaganda across the forums. :|


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg Speicherstadt - Fleetschlößchen (Hamburg storehouses)*










Hamburg Speicherstadt - Fleetschlößchen (Hamburg storehouses) by SH Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Lilienstein am Morgen *

Der Lilienstein von Ostrau aus fotografiert.










Lilienstein am Morgen by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bundeskanzleramt *

Ehemaliges Bundeskanzleramt der Bonner Republik mit der Plastik "Two large forms" von Henry Moore










Bundeskanzleramt by lars_uhlig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hohe Domkirche zu Bamberg*










Hohe Domkirche zu Bamberg by Polybert49, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bad Tölz*










Germany - USA 1:0 by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg - Panorama Binnenalster *

Ein Hamburg Klassiker mal in der Nacht (A Hamburg classic shot at night)










Hamburg - Panorama Binnenalster by SH Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mittelndorf*










Affensteine by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bonn zwischen Deutscher Welle und Deutscher Post*










Bonn zwischen Deutscher Welle und Deutscher Post by lars_uhlig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*München, Pfarrkirche Sankt Peter*










München, Pfarrkirche Sankt Peter by Polybert49, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Die Krone von Tölz *

Kirche auf dem Kalvarienberg in Bad Tölz










Die Krone von Tölz by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg Speicherstadt *

Abendliche Stimmung am Fleetschloß










Hamburg Speicherstadt by SH Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Blick vom Lilienstein auf Rathen *

Kurort Rathen im Elbsandsteingebirge vom Lilienstein gesehen.










Blick vom Lilienstein auf Rathen by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rheinaue Bonn*



















Bonn am Rhein by lars_uhlig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Reichsburg Cochem, Mosel*










Reichsburg Cochem, Mosel by Polybert49, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Tegernsee, Bavaria*










Tegernsee by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg - Cap San Diego*










Hamburg - Cap San Diego by SH Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Blick von Altendorf auf Rathmannsdorf-Höhe*










Blick von Altendorf auf Rathmannsdorf-Höhe by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Altes Wasserwerk in Bonn *










Altes Wasserwerk in Bonn by lars_uhlig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Tübingen, Ecke Holzmarkt, Nekargasse*










Tübingen, Ecke Holzmarkt, Nekargasse by Polybert49, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Best wishes  Bad Tölz*










Best wishes by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Kaiserworth, Goslar, Lower Saxony*


_DSC0067 Goslar by haschkemichael, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Schloss Paffendorf, North Rhine-Westphalia* 


Schloss Paffendorf 1 by Rolf Piepenbring, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Forchheim, Bavaria*


Forchheim/Bavaria by mripp, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Frankfurt, Hesse*


Reflections by DasKameraAuge, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Erfurt, Thuringia*


Erfurt Germany by Ralf Krause, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Weinmeister Straße, Berlin*


Weinmeister Straße Berlin by Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg St. Pauli Landungsbrücken (pier)*










Hamburg St. Pauli Landungsbrücken (pier) by SH Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Blick vom Personenaufzug in Bad Schandau*










Blick vom Personenaufzug in Bad Schandau by Harald Thiele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rheinhausen - Pomezia S. Palomba. Aufgenommen in Wassen*










TXL ES 64 U2-097 und ES 64 U2-098 by Dominic Wyss, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Spiegel-Gebäude (Hamburg)*










Spiegel-Gebäude by lars_uhlig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss Moritzburg, nördlich von Dresden*










Schloss Moritzburg, nördlich von Dresden by Polybert49, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rottach-Egern, Bavaria*










Rottach-Egern by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*city of Landshut, Bavaria in Germany.*










Burg Trausnitz by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Fersehturm (TV Tower)*










Fersehturm (TV Tower) by SH Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg-Mitte*










Spiegel-Gebäude by lars_uhlig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Münster, Lamberti Kirche am Prinzipalmarkt*










Münster, Lamberti Kirche am Prinzipalmarkt by Polybert49, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Darmstädter Schloß (leicht durchgebogen, aufgrund der Hitze)*










Darmstädter Schloß (leicht durchgebogen, aufgrund der Hitze) by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Regensburg *
Regensburg with the Cathedral Saint Peter is one of the oldest Cities in Germany.










Regensburg by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berliner Dom*










Berliner Dom by SH Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hambourg*










Brooktorhafen by lars_uhlig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*München, Museum im Residenzschloss, Antiquarium*










München, Museum im Residenzschloss, Antiquarium by Polybert49, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ratskeller *
Marktplatz in Darmstadt










Ratskeller by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berchtesgaden Sunset *

Berchtesgaden and the mountain Watzmann in the background










Berchtesgaden Sunset by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg - U-Bhf. HafenCity Universität (Underground station)*










Hamburg - U-Bhf. HafenCity Universität (Underground station) by SH Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hambourg*










Brooktorhafen by lars_uhlig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schlosspark Linderhof, Maurisches Kiosk*










Schlosspark Linderhof, Maurisches Kiosk by Polybert49, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Henschel *
Tram in Darmstadt










Henschel by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Watzmann *
Berchtesgaden im Januar










Watzmann und 2 Häuser by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

Beautiful photo!


----------



## Boyshow

Katarzyna DJ said:


> Beautiful photo!


Thank you katarzyna :cheers:


----------



## Nando_ros

*Gelnhausen, Hesse*


Sunset on 06/02/15. Gelnhausen/Germany by tfading, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Lautersee, Bavaria*


Lautersee (Mittenwald) by Lars Gusek, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Bielefeld, North Rhine-Westphalia*


Bielefeld seen from Sparrenburg by krwlms, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Coffe Baum & Lipsia-Haus, Leipzig, Saxony*


Coffe Baum & Lipsia-Haus by daniel_moeller, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Sassnitz Lighthouse, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern *


About the Cold and Lighthouse by Dietrich Bojko Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Brandenburger Tor, Berlin*










Brandenburger Tor by SH Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg-Kleiner Grasbrook*










Kreuzfahrtschiff by lars_uhlig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*München, Residenzschloss, Residenzmusem, Antiquarium - Munich, Residence Castle, Residence Museum, Antiquarium*










München, Residenzschloss, Residenzmusem, Antiquarium - Munich, Residence Castle, Residence Museum, Antiquarium by Polybert49, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt airport station*










Paulaner by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Die letzte Morgendämmerung in 2014. *
Regensburg im Winter










Die letzte Morgendämmerung in 2014. by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Panorama Hamburg Magdeburger Hafen( Panoramics Hamburg "Magdeburger Hafen")*










Panorama Hamburg Magdeburger Hafen( Panoramics Hamburg "Magdeburger Hafen") by SH Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hambourg*










Sandtorhafen by lars_uhlig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bamberg, Fassadenfront der bischöflichen Hofhaltung*










Bamberg, Fassadenfront der bischöflichen Hofhaltung by Polybert49, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Fernverkehr / Long distance transport *
Frankfurt Airport










Fernverkehr / Long distance transport by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Christmas market in Regensburg*










Merry Christmas by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Panorama - Binz Strand*










Panorama - Binz Strand by SH Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hambourg*










Sandtorpark by lars_uhlig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Typisches bayrisches Haus im Ammergebirge, nahe Schloss Linderhof -- Typical Bavarian house in the Ammer Mountains, near Castle Linderhof*










Typisches bayrisches Haus im Ammergebirge, nahe Schloss Linderhof -- Typical Bavarian house in the Ammer Mountains, near Castle Linderhof by Polybert49, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Shopping *

Bonn, Remigiusstraße










Shopping by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Weltenburg Abbey Church *

Inside a typical bavarian baroque fashion from the brothers Asam.










Weltenburg Abbey Church by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bad Buchau . Sitting in the sun*










Sitting in the sun by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bavaria*










Tor zum Jenseits? by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin, Mühlendammbrücke (Berlin, Mühlendamm bridge)*










Berlin, Mühlendammbrücke (Berlin, Mühlendamm bridge) by SH Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neues in bekannter Gestalt, Biberach an der Riß*










Neues in bekannter Gestalt by lars_uhlig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Donaustauf, Walhalla, Rumeshalle deutschsprachiger Persönlichkeiten*










Donaustauf, Walhalla, Rumeshalle deutschsprachiger Persönlichkeiten by Polybert49, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*The fifth season. *

The sun warms back and front, it's unusally mild in Bonn. Everyone is up and makes a walk in the sun.










The fifth season. by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Nabburg *
Nabburg, eine kleine Stadt in der Oberpfalz










Nabburg by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin - Treptower Hafen Panorama*



















Berlin - Treptower Hafen Panorama (Berlin - Treptow harbour panoramics) by SH Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Biberach an der Riß*










Beton und Glas by lars_uhlig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Münster, Das Historische Rathaus am Prinzipalmarkt*










Münster, Das Historische Rathaus am Prinzipalmarkt by Polybert49, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Drachenfels / Dragon's Rock*










Drachenfels / Dragon's Rock by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kappl *

Wallfahrtskirche Kappl bei Wildsassen










Kappl by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin*



















Panorama Jannowitzbrücke by SH Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neues Biberach*










Neues Biberach by lars_uhlig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*München, Nymphenburger Park, Pagodenburg*










München, Nymphenburger Park, Pagodenburg by Polybert49, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kunst und Genuß im Kurpark Bad Neuenahr*










Uferlichter by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kirchendemenreuth. *

Ein kleiner Ort in der Oberpfalz. Im Hintergrund der Basaltkegel Parkstein.










Kirchendemenreuth. by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schillingbrücke (Schilling bridge). Berlin*










Schillingbrücke (Schilling bridge) by SH Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dollinger Realschule, Biberach Lanz Schwager Architekten, Konstanz*



















Der Rahmen by lars_uhlig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Leipzig, Leipziger Spitzen*










Leipzig, Leipziger Spitzen by Polybert49, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Main station *
Wiesbaden










Main station by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden*










Dresden Classic by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Oberbaumbrücke, neuer Blickwinkel (Oberbaum bridge, new perspective) . Berlin*










Oberbaumbrücke, neuer Blickwinkel (Oberbaum bridge, new perspective) by SH Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ankommen *

Am Ulmer Tor in Biberach










Ankommen by lars_uhlig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*München, Nymphenburger Park, Badeburg See, Monopteros*










München, Nymphenburger Park, Badeburg See, Monopteros by Polybert49, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Marktplatz in Tauberbischofsheim*










Autumn by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Erfurt*
Cathedral










Erfurt Cathedral by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## miau

Boyshow said:


> *Ankommen *
> 
> Am Ulmer Tor in Biberach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ankommen by lars_uhlig, on Flickr


Seriously what is this sh1t? Even the people on that photo seem to be irritated. There is only one building in this picture which should not be demolished.


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin. Platz der Vereinten Nation (Place of United Nations) 
Mit Blickrichtung Mollstr. (With viewing direction Mollstreet)*










Platz der Vereinten Nation (Place of United Nations) by SH Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hambourg*










Sandtorhafen mit Elbphilharmonie by lars_uhlig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Alken, Mosel. Burgruine Thurandt*










Alken, Mosel. Burgruine Thurandt by Polybert49, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Townhall *

Tauberbischofsheim










Townhall by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden*










Weisse Flotte by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schöne Lichtreflektionen (Nice light reflections), Berlin*










Nikolaiviertel Spreeseite (Nikolai quarter from stream side "Spree") by SH Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Grasbrookhafen mit Elbphilharmonie, Humburg*










Grasbrookhafen mit Elbphilharmonie by lars_uhlig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden, Yenidze*










Dresden, Yenidze by Polybert49, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Heimbuchenthal*










November in Heimbuchenthal by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Silver And Gold *

Theaterplatz in Dresden mit Sachsenkönig Johann, Hofkirche und Residenzschloss










Silver And Gold by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin - Museumsinsel, Rückseite (Back side from "museum´s island")*










Berlin - Museumsinsel, Rückseite (Back side from "museum´s island") by SH Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg *



















Sandtorhafen by lars_uhlig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss Lichtenstein*










Schloss Lichtenstein, westliche schwäbische Alb-1 by Polybert49, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Maulbronn *

Kloster Maulbronn gilt als die am vollständigsten erhaltene mittelalterliche Klosteranlage der Zisterzienser nördlich der Alpen. Dieser Erhaltung verdankt Kloster Maulbronn den Rang als Weltkulturerbe der UNESCO.










Maulbronn by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Skyline Dresden*










Skyline Dresden by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Citypanorama, Berlin*



















Citypanorama in blau (City panorama in blue) by SH Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg-Kleiner Grasbrook*










Grasbrookhafen by lars_uhlig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Herbstliche Farben im Alpengebiet, Sylvensteinsee, Blick von der Fallerklamm Brücke*










Herbstliche Farben im Alpengebiet, Sylvensteinsee, Blick von der Fallerklamm Brücke by Polybert49, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neckargemünd*










Neckargemünd by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Heidelberg*










Heidelberg by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Passauer Stephansdom (St. Stephen Cathedral), Passau, Bavaria*





















Dein Bayern​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Deutsche Fastnachtmuseum in Kitzingen, Bavaria*






















Dein Bayern​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Riegsee, Bavaria*













Dein Bayern​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Neuberg, Bavaria*













Dein Bayern​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*The Pilgrimage Church of the Visitation, Bavaria*













Dein Bayern​


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ that's in Würzburg by the way. Another from Würzburg


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Frankfurter Hauptbahnhof*













FRANKFURT.de​


----------



## Neric007

Salzburg is in Austria!


----------



## hugodiekonig

Boyshow said:


> *Salzburg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salzburg by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


Austria not Germany


----------



## Boyshow

hugodiekonig said:


> Austria not Germany


oh yes, sorry, it was wrong, thanks


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin - Rush hour*










Berlin - Rush hour by SH Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Vasco-da-Gama-Platz, Hamburg*










Vasco-da-Gama-Platz by lars_uhlig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Düsseldorf, MedienHafen, Neuer Zollhof (office buildings river bank façade)*










Düsseldorf, MedienHafen, Neuer Zollhof (office buildings river bank façade) by Polybert49, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bülgenauel, Rhin-du-Nord-Westphalie*










Siegblick by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt*










Frankfurt by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin, Potsdamer Platz*










Berlin, Potsdamer Platz by SH Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Grasbrookhafen bei Vollmond, Hamburg*










Grasbrookhafen bei Vollmond by lars_uhlig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bamberg (Bambärch), Oberfranken, Linker Regnitzarm. Blick auf das alte Rathaus mit dem Rottmeisterhäuschen*










Bamberg (Bambärch), Oberfranken, Linker Regnitzarm. Blick auf das alte Rathaus mit dem Rottmeisterhäuschen by Polybert49, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt*










Frankfurt by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sommernacht in Köln*










Sommernacht in Köln by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berliner Dom zur blauen Stunde (Berlin dome at blue hour)*










Berliner Dom zur blauen Stunde (Berlin dome at blue hour) by SH Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Vollmond über dem Marco Polo Tower, Hamburg*



















Marco-Polo-Terrassen by lars_uhlig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schlosspark Oberschleißheim, Neues Schloss -- Palace Park Oberschleißheim, New Castle*










Schlosspark Oberschleißheim, Neues Schloss -- Palace Park Oberschleißheim, New Castle by Polybert49, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*City of Frankfurt *
On top of the Main Tower, 200 m above ground










City of Frankfurt by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sommerblumen *
Blumenpracht im Schlossgarten Schwetzingen










Sommerblumen by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Trier, Rhineland - Palatinate*



Hauptmarkt in Trier, Germany by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Bavaria*



ABM (Another Blue Monday) / Röderbogen arch in Rothenburg, Germany by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Altefaehr, Rügen, Mecklenburg - Vorpommern*



Winter day on the beach of Altefähr on the island of Rügen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Germany by UweBKK (α 77 on ), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Dresden, Saxony*



ABM (Another Blue Monday) / Dresden by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Rostock, Mecklenburg - Vorpommern*



Hansestadt Rostock, Silo-Halbinsel, im Stadthafen, IMG_2732_b-1 by wolfro54, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

Altstadt und Engere Innenstadt, Nuremberg, Bavaria



Old Town by Jurek.P, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Neuhaeusel, Bavaria*



Wishing you all a peaceful 2015 by Rolandito., on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Treptower Hafen (Romantic @ the harbour of Treptow), Berlin*










Romantik @ Treptower Hafen (Romantic @ the harbour of Treptow) by SH Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Goethe Gartenhaus *

Das Goethe Gartenhaus im Park an der Ilm in Weimar










Goethe Gartenhaus by lars_uhlig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt Skyline *










Frankfurt Skyline EZB 1 by Frank Friedrichs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ebrach *
Herkulesbrunnen und ehemaliges Zisterzensierkloster Ebrach










Ebrach by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sankt Coloman *

Die Barockkirche steht im bayerischen Schwangau










Sankt Coloman by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin-Alt-Treptow*










Das geteilte Treptow (The seperated Treptow) by SH Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Weihnachten am Pariser Platz* 
Blick von der Akademie der Künste in Berlin










Weihnachten am Pariser Platz by lars_uhlig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss Wilhelmshöhe *
Castle Wilhelmshöhe










Schloss Wilhelmshöhe by Frank Friedrichs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Stadtpfarrkirche St. Veit, Iphofen, Bavaria*










Stadtpfarrkirche St. Veit by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Haufen Donauschiffe *
Blick nach Regensbur










Haufen Donauschiffe by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bavaria Forggensee lake (Fussen)*










Bavaria Forggensee lake (Fussen) by Moyan_Brenn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neuschwenstein castle* 

A view of the famous castle of Ludwig II in Bavaria, which inspired that of The Sleeping Beauty of Walt Disney. This is a view from the Marien Brucke bridge, just south of the castle.










Neuschwenstein castle by Moyan_Brenn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rothenburg, Bavaria, Germany*










Rothenburg, Bavaria, Germany by Moyan_Brenn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neuschwenstein castle*










Neuschwenstein castle by Moyan_Brenn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rothenburg*










Rothenburg by Moyan_Brenn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bavaria, south of Germany, a view of Hopfensee lake north of Fussen town at sunset.*










Bavaria by Moyan_Brenn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rothenburg*










Rothenburg by Moyan_Brenn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Burg Gemen*










Burg Gemen by HPollmeier, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bootshaus am Obersee *
Boathouse on Upper Sea










Bootshaus am Obersee by Godwi_, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Glücksburg Castle, Germany*










Glücksburg Castle, Germany by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Regensburg*










Regensburg by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Kampflamm

Frankfurt:


New-ECB-Premises_CW_2014-05_Ensemble_0512 by European Central Bank, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Weihnacht Berlin - Wittenbergplatz (Christmas Berlin - Wittenbergplatz)*










Weihnacht Berlin - Wittenbergplatz (Christmas Berlin - Wittenbergplatz) by SH Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg*










Hamburgs Stadtsilhouette mit Elbphilharmonie by lars_uhlig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich*










Hackerbrücke by Frank Friedrichs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Juist, Basse Saxe*










Juist... by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden*










Dresden by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin Regierungsviertel (Berlin government district)*










Berlin Regierungsviertel (Berlin government district) by SH Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

* Hamburg*










Stadtsilhouette Hamburg by lars_uhlig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Castle Nymphenburg (Panorama) *
Schloss Nymphenburg










Castle Nymphenburg (Panorama) by Frank Friedrichs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Borkum *
The most western island of Germany










Borkum by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neuschwanstein *
Schloss Neuschwanstein im Herbst










Neuschwanstein by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Cologne Cathedral and Hohenzollern Bridge over Rhine River - Cologne Germany*










Cologne Cathedral and Hohenzollern Bridge over Rhine River - Cologne Germany by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Groß Sankt Martin and Altstadt in Cologne Germany*










Groß Sankt Martin and Altstadt in Cologne Germany by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Cologne Cathedral, Hohenzollern Bridge, Köln Hauptbahnhof and Rhine River - Cologne Germany*










Cologne Cathedral, Hohenzollern Bridge, Köln Hauptbahnhof and Rhine River - Cologne Germany by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Cologne Cathedral and Ludwig Museum - Cologne Germany*










Cologne Cathedral and Ludwig Museum - Cologne Germany by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kölnisches Stadtmuseum (Cologne City Museum) Cologne Germany*










Kölnisches Stadtmuseum (Cologne City Museum) Cologne Germany by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Cologne Cathedral (Kölner Dom) Cologne Germany*

[









Cologne Cathedral (Kölner Dom) Cologne Germany by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bonn Germany - Altes Rathaus and Marktplatz*










Bonn Germany - Altes Rathaus and Marktplatz by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bonner Münster (Bonn Minster) - Bonn Deutschland*










Bonner Münster (Bonn Minster) - Bonn Deutschland by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt Skyline*










Frankfurt Skyline by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt *










Frankfurt Skyline by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kaub, Gutenfels Castle, high up on the side of the Rhine Valley*










Kaub Castle by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Koblenz church interior *

Koblenz church interior (Sacred Heart Church), this is a fine example of Neo-Romanesque architecture










Koblenz church interior by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Koblenz church*










Koblenz church by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Koblenz cityscape*










Koblenz cityscape by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Koblenz Church*










Koblenz Church by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Koblenz Church *

Koblenz, Basilica of St. Castor, one of Germany's oldest churches










Koblenz Church by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Koblenz Electoral Palace*



















Koblenz Electoral Palace by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Goslar Market Church *

Goslar Market Church, the high towers of this Romanesque building



















Goslar Church Interior by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Goslar Imperial Palace *

Goslar Imperial Palace (Kaiserhaus), this stunning Romanesque building is the oldest and best preserved secular building in Germany.










Goslar Imperial Palace by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Goslar street *

Goslar, Worthstraße, a typical looking and well preserved street full of timber framed buildings










Goslar street by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bundestag/ Reichstag (German government, Berlin*










Bundestag/ Reichstag (German government by SH Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rheintal – Vierseenblick *

Leider so zugewachsen, dass nur dreimal das Wasser zu sehen war.










Rheintal – Vierseenblick by lars_uhlig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Inselhotel König, Norderney*










Inselhotel König, Norderney by Frank Friedrichs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt Airport, railway station*










Waiting for the train by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Gottfried Semper Denkmal in Dresden*










Ein Architekt by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Goslar Marketplace*










Goslar Marketplace by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hanover Herrenhausen Palace*










Hanover Herrenhausen Palace by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hanover Herrenhausen Palace *

Hanover Herrenhausen Palace, The Library Building in the Berggarten










Hanover Herrenhausen Palace by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bronnbach Monastery interior *

Bronnbach Monastery, the great hall in the refectory, this baroque building is a later addition to the mostly Romanesque complex



















Bronnbach Monastery interior by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bronnbach Monastery *

Bronnbach Monastery, the monastery church from the elevated vineyards that partially surround this wonderful countryside place










Bronnbach Monastery by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wertheim am Main *

Wertheim am Main, another pretty German town on the banks of the Main










Wertheim am Main by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wertheim am Main castle *

Wertheim am Main, the historic castle which sits on a hill over looking the town










Wertheim am Main castle by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wertheim am Main *

Wertheim am Main, a view over the town from the castle










Wertheim am Main by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Miltenberg street*










Miltenberg street by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Miltenberg street*










Miltenberg street by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mainz street *
Mainz, street (Schönbornstraße). One of many nice and quiet streets in Mainz










Mainz street by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mainz *

Mainz the small street connecting the main entrance of the cathedral to the old market square










Mainz by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mainz church *

Mainz church of St Peter, the double towered Baroque facade



















Mainz church interior by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mainz church*




























Mainz Cathedral by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mainz, Market Square* 

Mainz, the old Market Square with it's wonderful multitude of different buildings










Mainz, Market Square by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Panorama Alexanderplatz - Die andere Seite (The other side), Berlin*










Panorama Alexanderplatz - Die andere Seite (The other side) by SH Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*IBA Hamburg: Bauausstellung in der Bauausstellung*










IBA Hamburg: Bauausstellung in der Bauausstellung by lars_uhlig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Medienhafen, Düsseldorf*










Medienhafen, Düsseldorf by Frank Friedrichs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Nürnberg *
Seen from the castle










Nürnberg by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau, Germany*










Schönblick by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy

*Hofgeismar*

Hofgeismar by HPollmeier, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy

Hofgeismar by HPollmeier, on Flickr

Hofgeismar by HPollmeier, on Flickr


----------



## erbse

*Dresden's Frauenkirche* is a baroque masterpiece. I'm so glad it was reconstructed.
A powerful monument for peace, the courage of citizens and the healing of the city.









Dresden Frauenkirche Neumarkt Luther Denkmal by bauerbe_mv, on Flickr









Canaletto's View of Dresden by spieri_sf, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Oberwesel Church*










Oberwesel Church by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Oberwesel *
Oberwesel, the ancient walls and the splendid Rhine Valley










Oberwesel by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Tübingen, Reflections *
_Tübingen, historic townhouses reflected in the River Neckar just as the rain starts to fall_










Tübingen, Reflections by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Tübingen* 
_Tübingen, the cityscape from the castle hill on a wet and windy day_










Tübingen by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Potsdamer Platz @ Festival of Lights*
_Berlin, Tiergarten_










Potsdamer Platz @ Festival of Lights 2013 by SH Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*WaterHouses bei Packeis, Hambourg*










WaterHouses bei Packeis by lars_uhlig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Town-Hall (Rathaus) of Lemgo*










Town-Hall (Rathaus) of Lemgo by Frank Friedrichs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Beuel, Bonn*










Work in progress by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Blaue Spur *
Blick von der Hackerbrücke in München










Blaue Spur by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Tübingen *
Tübingen, the historic water front on the River Neckar on a rainy day










Tübingen by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Tübingen *
Tübingen, looking down into Mühlstraße










Tübingen by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ludwigsburg, Monrepos Palace*



















Ludwigsburg Palace by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ludwigsburg Evangelical Church*










Ludwigsburg Evangelical Church by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ludwigsburg, Marktplatz *

Ludwigsburg, Marktplatz with the Church of the Holy Trinity (Dreieinigkeitskirche)










Ludwigsburg, Marktplatz by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ludwigsburg Palace*










Ludwigsburg Palace by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ludwigsburg, Favorite Palace*










Ludwigsburg, Favorite Palace by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Maulbronn Monastery*



















Maulbronn Monastery by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Maulbronn Monastery*










Maulbronn Monastery by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sigmaringen Castle*



















Sigmaringen Castle by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sigmaringen, St. Johannes Evangelist interior*










Sigmaringen, St. Johannes Evangelist interior by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Esslingen am Neckar *

Esslingen am Neckar, view of the Dicken Turm










Esslingen am Neckar by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Esslingen am Neckar*










Esslingen am Neckar by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Esslingen am Neckar *
Esslingen am Neckar, the famous Rathaus (townhall) in the Rathausplatz










Esslingen am Neckar by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Esslingen am Neckar*










Esslingen am Neckar by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin, Festival of Lights *



















Berliner Dom @ Festival of Lights by SH Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg*










BIQ – Bioreaktorhaus by lars_uhlig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt am Main*










Friedrich-Ebert-Anlage, Frankfurt am Main by Frank Friedrichs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kölner Dom *
Lego auf der Modellbahnmesse in Köln










Kölner Dom by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich*










Müllersches Volksbad Isarufer 2000 by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## TimothyR

Boyshow said:


> *Tübingen, Reflections *
> _Tübingen, historic townhouses reflected in the River Neckar just as the rain starts to fall_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tübingen, Reflections by barnyz, on Flickr


I like the colors, the sky, the setting and the charming townhouses. :cheers:


----------



## TimothyR

Boyshow said:


> *Sigmaringen, St. Johannes Evangelist interior*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigmaringen, St. Johannes Evangelist interior by barnyz, on Flickr


This is breathtaking. Very moving.


----------



## TimothyR

cinxxx said:


> Thanks, you make me blush! :tongue3:
> It's a hobby, I don't even own profi equipment
> 
> Anyway, my entire gallery is public, so anyone can watch my travels.
> It's also ordered by country.
> I also have a Germany thread in the Romanian travelogue (visible in my signature), but it's hard to keep it up to date when I'm going somewhere so often (even today I was in Nördlingen and Aalen). :lol:
> 
> And a picture to stay on topic
> 
> Schloss Linderhof by cinxxx, on Flickr


This is splendid. :cheers:


----------



## TimothyR

hugodiekonig said:


> Solitude Castle near Stuttgart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is seen at Germany Art & Architecture


Superb landscaping and design.


----------



## TimothyR

hugodiekonig said:


> Hohenzollern Castle, Stuttgart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo seen at: stuffpoint


Commanding, imposing, magnificent.


----------



## TimothyR

hugodiekonig said:


> St. Martin's Kirche (St. Martin's Church), Dresden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by: Reiner Vogeley


A marvelous church, so rich and solid yet graceful. Where is it in Dresden?


----------



## TimothyR

hugodiekonig said:


> Karshrule Konzerthaus, Baden-Wurttemberg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by: Adem Dogan via panoramio


A classic gem.


----------



## Boyshow

*Neustadt - Germany*










IMG_12387_8_9_ETM / Neustadt - Germany by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mannheim - Germany*










IMG_12252_3_4_ETM_C / Mannheim - Germany by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

* Dahn - Germany*










IMG_12498_499_500_ETM_C / Dahn - Germany by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neustadt - Germany*










IMG_12375_6_7_ETM_C / Neustadt - Germany by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neustadt - Germany*










IMG_12384_5_6_ETM / Neustadt - Germany by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

* Ludwigshafen//Mannheim - Germany*










IMG_12246_7_8_ETM_C / Ludwigshafen//Mannheim - Germany by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dahn - Germany*










IMG_12492_3_4_ETM / Dahn - Germany by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

* Neustadt - Germany*










Pan_19514_28_ETM1 / Neustadt - Germany by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Marienkirche - Neustadt*










Pan_19397_438_ETM1_F1 / Marienkirche - Neustadt by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Deutsches Weintor - Germany*










Pan_18748_62_ETM1_F / Deutsches Weintor - Germany by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Esslingen am Neckar, St. Dionys*










Esslingen am Neckar, St. Dionys by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Esslingen am Neckar*










Esslingen am Neckar by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Esslingen am Neckar*










Esslingen am Neckar by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Plochingen, Hundertwasserhaus*










Plochingen, Hundertwasserhaus by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Plochingen 
Plochingen, two fine looking timber framed buildings*










Plochingen by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bundesrat @ Festival of Lights *
*Berlin, Mitte*










Bundesrat @ Festival of Lights 2013 by SH Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*IBA Hamburg*










Neubau BSU by lars_uhlig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Big Wheel of Dusseldorf (Riesenrad von Düsseldorf)*










Big Wheel of Dusseldorf (Riesenrad von Düsseldorf) by Frank Friedrichs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bonn*










Lady Anne by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Lorenzkirche in Nürnberg*










Lorenzkirche by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Hamburg*













Quelle​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Hamburg*












Quelle​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Die Reichstag, Berlin*












Quelle​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Warnemünde and er Ostsee*





















Quelle​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Inside Hannover Rathaus (City Hall)*











Hannover ( Deutschland ) - Hanover ( Germany ) - Hanovre ( Allemagne )​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Geroldsee, Bavaria
*











Quelle​


----------



## Boyshow

*Neustadt - Germany*










IMG_12384_5_6_ETM / Neustadt - Germany by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neustadt - Germany*










IMG_12375_6_7_ETM_C / Neustadt - Germany by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neustadt - Germany*










Vert_9548_58_ETM_F / Neustadt - Germany by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neustadt - Germany*










Vert_9559_67_ETM_F / Neustadt - Germany by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Stuttgart, Solitude Palace*



















Stuttgart, Solitude Palace by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Stuttgart, Old Palace*










Stuttgart, Old Palace by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Stuttgart, Porsche Museum*










Stuttgart, Porsche Museum by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Stuttgart, St John's Church*










Stuttgart, St John's Church by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Stuttgart, Mercedes-Benz Museum *
Stuttgart, Mercedes-Benz Museum. The sleek and curving modern exterior










Stuttgart, Mercedes-Benz Museum by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Stuttgart, New Palace*










Stuttgart, New Palace by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Brandenburger Tor @ Festival of Lights*
Berlin, Mitte










Brandenburger Tor @ Festival of Lights 2013 by SH Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Fiakerisierung in Dresden*










Fiakerisierung in Dresden by lars_uhlig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bethel, Bielefeld*










PwC Bielefeld by Frank Friedrichs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sonderfahrt zum hundertjährigen Jubiläum der Kasbachtalbahn*



















95 1027 by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Johanniskirche *
Johanniskirche in Nürnberg










Johanniskirche by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Stuttgart, New Palace*










Stuttgart, New Palace by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Stuttgart, New Palace *
Stuttgart, New Palace. The impressive Baroque facade from the north










Stuttgart, New Palace by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt am Main night skyline*










Frankfurt am Main night skyline by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Königstein im Taunus*










Königstein im Taunus by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Königstein im Taunus*










Königstein im Taunus by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hirschhorn*










Hirschhorn by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neckarsteinach landscape*










Neckarsteinach landscape by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neckarsteinach*










Neckarsteinach by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neckarsteinach, Mittelburg*










Neckarsteinach, Mittelburg by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dilsberg Castle *

Dilsberg Castle remains, perched on top of a hill in the wonderful Neckar valley










Dilsberg Castle by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dilsberg Castle, view over the Neckar Valley from on top of the castle walls*










Dilsberg Castle by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mittenwald, Karwendel *
Mittenwald, the top Karwendel with vapor rising to form new clouds










Mittenwald, Karwendel by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mittenwald, Karwendel*










Mittenwald, Karwendel by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mittenwald, Karwendel*










Mittenwald, Karwendel by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ilbenstadt Monastery*










Ilbenstadt Monastery by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Brandenburger Tor @ Festival of Lights *
_Berlin, Mitte_










Brandenburger Tor @ Festival of Lights 2013 by SH Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Raddampfer »Dresden«*










Raddampfer »Dresden« by lars_uhlig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Media Harbour (Medienhafen), Düsseldorf*










Media Harbour (Medienhafen), Düsseldorf by Frank Friedrichs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Theater Duisburg*










Theater Duisburg by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frauenkirche *

Frauenkirche am Nürnberger Hauptmarkt










Frauenkirche by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt Skyline *
Frankfurt am Main Skyline viewed from the tower of the Cathedral










Frankfurt Skyline by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt Skyline*










Frankfurt Skyline by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt Skyline*










Frankfurt Skyline by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Augsburg St. Ulrich's and St. Afra's Abbey*










Augsburg St. Ulrich's and St. Afra's Abbey by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Augsburg Schaezlerpalais interior*










Augsburg Schaezlerpalais interior by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Augsburg skyline*










Augsburg skyline by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Augsburg Cathedral*










Augsburg Cathedral by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Augsburg Rathaus*










Augsburg Rathaus by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Augsburg Rathaus interior*










Augsburg Rathaus interior by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Augsburg *
Augsburg cityscape, the attractive historical facades on Maximilianstraße










Augsburg by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Oberammergau, St Peter and St Paul interior*










Oberammergau, St Peter and St Paul interior by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Oberammergau*










Oberammergau by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Oberammergau *

Oberammergau, old post office, another fine example of Lüftlmalerei decoration. A shame the weather was damp and dismal










Oberammergau by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt am Main night skyline*










Frankfurt am Main night skyline by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt am Main night skyline*










Frankfurt am Main night skyline by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt am Main night skyline from across the River Main*










Frankfurt am Main night skyline by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Landshut castle vista *

Landshut castle, the corner turret overlooking the old town










Landshut castle vista by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berliner Dom @ Festival of Lights*










Berliner Dom @ Festival of Lights 2013 by SH Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Semperoper Dresden*










Semperoper Dresden by lars_uhlig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Benrath Palace (Schloss Benrath)*










Benrath Palace (Schloss Benrath) by Frank Friedrichs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bonn*










Happy Sunday by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Osterhofen Asamkirche*










Osterhofen Asamkirche by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy

*Königssee Lake, Bavaria*

Königssee und Watzmann vom Jenner aus gesehen by Godwi_, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neumarkt Dresden*










Neumarkt Dresden by lars_uhlig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Underbridge Skyline, Frankfort*










Underbridge Skyline by Frank Friedrichs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt Airoport*










Go East by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Winter an der Donau*










Winter an der Donau by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Michelstadt town hall*










Michelstadt town hall by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Michelstadt Einhard’s Basilica *

Michelstadt in the Odenwald, Einhard’s Basilica, built between 824 and 827 it is one of the oldest intact churches in Germany










Michelstadt Einhard’s Basilica by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Erbach im Odenwald *
Erbach im Odenwald, Castle of the Counts of Erbach










Erbach im Odenwald by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Erbach im Odenwald *
Erbach im Odenwald, houses in the old town










Erbach im Odenwald by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Heusenstamm, Schönborn palace *










Heusenstamm, Schönborn palace by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Heusenstamm, St. Cäcilia* 
Heusenstamm, St. Cäcilia, a small baroque church in the suburbs of Frankfurt










Heusenstamm, St. Cäcilia by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Heusenstamm St. Cäcilia interior*










Heusenstamm St. Cäcilia interior by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Karlsruhe palace*










Karlsruhe palace by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Karlsruhe palace *
Karlsruhe palace, the tower (schlossturm) on the northside of the palace










Karlsruhe palace by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Karlsruhe townhall *
Karlsruhe townhall (stadthalle). A somewhat stern looking building










Karlsruhe townhall by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bruchsal palace*










Bruchsal palace by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bruchsal palace interior *
Bruchsal palace interior, the splendid Fürstensaal (Princes Hall)










Bruchsal palace interior by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bruchsal Palace*










Bruchsal Palace by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bruchsal Palace interior *

Bruchsal Palace, the splendid Marmorsaal (marble hall), a stunning example of rococco design










Bruchsal Palace interior by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bruchsal Palace interior *
Bruchsal Palace, the lower hall, the ceiling suggests it was not fully renovated










Bruchsal Palace interior by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin, Gendarmenmarkt*










Konzerthaus @ Festival of Lights 2013 by berlin-belichtet.de, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ulm Minster interior*










Ulm Minster interior by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ulm, Wiblingen Abbey interior *
Ulm, Wiblingen Abbey interior of the church looking down the nave










Ulm, Wiblingen Abbey interior by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Die Nacht bricht an... (The night begins...) 
am Alexanderplatz (at Alexanderplatz)*










Die Nacht bricht an... (The night begins...) by berlin-belichtet.de, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schlossbrücke Berlin*










Schlossbrücke Berlin by lars_uhlig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Westcoast (Weststrand) of Norderney*










Westcoast (Weststrand) of Norderney by Frank Friedrichs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bonn*










Boomtown with beergarden (one pic inside) by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Regensburg Panorama*



















Regensburg Panorama by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Christopher C

The Fulda Orangerie is really an impressive piece of architecture - nice pics Boyshow !


----------



## Boyshow

Christopher C said:


> The Fulda Orangerie is really an impressive piece of architecture - nice pics Boyshow !


Thank you :cheers1:


----------



## Skrapebook

1000 pages! :dance:


Gott Sei Dank Für Die Wunderschöne Deutschland! :bow:


----------



## jackwilson

All looks beautiful. Nice post.


----------



## Boyshow

*Ulm, Wiblingen Abbey*










Ulm, Wiblingen Abbey by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ulm, Wiblingen Abbey library interior*










Ulm, Wiblingen Abbey library interior by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kronberg im Taunus *
Kronberg im Taunus, Kronberg Castle










Kronberg im Taunus by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kronberg im Taunus*










Kronberg im Taunus by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Lichtenfels *
Lichtenfels, looking through the old gate toward the town center










Lichtenfels by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin*










Wenn die Nacht kommt... (When the night comes...) by berlin-belichtet.de, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Auswärtiges Amt, Berlin*










Auswärtiges Amt by lars_uhlig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Norderney*










Surfcafe by Frank Friedrichs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ 1000 pages and 20.000 posts! Well done :cheers:


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt am Main Night Skyline*










Frankfurt am Main Night Skyline by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Worms Cathedral*










Worms Cathedral by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bode-Museum 
Das Museum im blauen Himmelskleid (The Museum with a blue "sky dress"), Berlin*










Bode-Museum by berlin-belichtet.de, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schlossfreiheit mit Temporärer Kunsthalle, Berlin*










Schlossfreiheit mit Temporärer Kunsthalle by lars_uhlig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Norderney*










Conversationshaus by Frank Friedrichs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Plauen*










Plauen by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Maria im Weingarten*










Maria im Weingarten by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Worms Cathedral*










Worms Cathedral by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Speyer Evangelic Church*










Speyer Evangelic Church by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Speyer Evangelic Church interior*










Speyer Evangelic Church interior by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Speyer Gedächtniskirche *
Speyer Gedächtniskirche exterior showing the transept and the apse.










Speyer Gedächtniskirche by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Speyer Gedächtniskirche interior*










Speyer Gedächtniskirche interior by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bodemuseum (Bodemuseum), Berlin*










Bodemuseum (Bodemuseum) by berlin-belichtet.de, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Zwischennutzung Schlossplatz Berlin*










Zwischennutzung Schlossplatz Berlin by lars_uhlig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Detmold-Brokhausen*



















Detmold-Brokhausen by Frank Friedrichs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Pillnitz, Dresden*










Schiffsverkehr by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Regensburg Winzerer Höhe*










Regensburg Winzerer Höhe by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Speyer St. Joseph church*










Speyer St. Joseph church by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Erfurt*










Dom at night by anneliese20131, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Speyer Cathedral *

Speyer Cathedral view of the eastern apsidal end, showing encircling gallery and eastern towers










Speyer Cathedral by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden by night*



















Dresden by night, 07.Nov 2009 by kuknauf, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Speyer Cathedral*










Speyer Cathedral by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden*










IMG_2106a by aebz90, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Speyer Cathedral *
Speyer Cathedral, view of the west front from Flachsgasse










Speyer Cathedral by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Skyline Frankfurt am Main*



















Skyline Frankfurt am Main by Rene Stannarius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt am Main night skyline*










Frankfurt am Main night skyline by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bremerhaven 
Zwischen Nord- und Südmole*










Bremerhaven by PixTuner, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt am Main night skyline*










Frankfurt am Main night skyline by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin Cathedral by night*










Berlin Cathedral by night by berlinka_lg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Darmstadt Mathildenhöhe*










Darmstadt Mathildenhöhe by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bremerhaven, Brême*










8th Degree of Longitude by Benjamin Tau, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Darmstadt Waldspirale*










Darmstadt Waldspirale by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Abend am Hauptbahnhof Leipzig
*










Abend am Hauptbahnhof Leipzig, 19.Sept 2013 by kuknauf, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Warnemünde - Alter Strom (Warnemuende - Alter Strom) 
Die Hafeneinfahrt (port entrance)*










Warnemünde - Alter Strom (Warnemuende - Alter Strom) by berlin-belichtet.de, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Zwischennutzung Schlossplatz Berlin*










Zwischennutzung Schlossplatz Berlin by lars_uhlig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Düsseldorf*










Glass House by Frank Friedrichs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloß Pillnitz *
Die bedeutendste chinoise Schlossanlage Europas.










Schloß Pillnitz by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neuburg Abenddämmerung *
Neuburg an der Donau










Neuburg Abenddämmerung by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Christopher C

Great pics Boyshow &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Boyshow

Christopher C said:


> Great pics Boyshow ��


Thank you


----------



## Boyshow

*Marburg castle*










Marburg castle by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Weihnachtsmarkt, Bremen*










Weihnachtsmarkt by schmid.stefan89, on Flickr[


----------



## Boyshow

*Marburg, the main square in the old town*










Marburg by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dachau concentration camp, Munich, Germany*










Not For Fun. by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Marburg castle*










Marburg castle by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berg, After The Rain Before The Sunset*










After The Rain Before The Sunset by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Marburg St. Elisabeth's Church*



















Marburg St. Elisabeth's Church interior by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*BMW World Munich*










BMW World Munich by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bad Homburg vor der Höhe*










Bad Homburg vor der Höhe by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ludwig Maximilian University Fountain in Munich*










Ludwig Maximilian University Fountain in Munich by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bad Homburg vor der Höhe*










Bad Homburg vor der Höhe by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Münchner Freiheit Tram Station Blue Hour*










Münchner Freiheit Tram Station Blue Hour by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bad Homburg vor der Höhe, Church of the Redeemer*



















Bad Homburg vor der Höhe, Church of the Redeemer interior by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neuschwanstein Castle, Bavaria *










Like a Dream - Neuschwanstein Castle, Bavaria Germany [Reupload] by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Treptower Park bei Nacht (Treptower Part at night)*










Treptower Park bei Nacht (Treptower Part at night) by berlin-belichtet.de, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Der Blick vom Dach in Richtung Berlin Mitte*










Kraftwerk Mitte 2009 Dach by lars_uhlig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg, Germany*










House of Photography by Frank Friedrichs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Görlitz*










Görlitz by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Watzmann im November *
Blick auf den Watzmann vom Reitweg aus










Watzmann im November by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bad Homburg vor der Höhe*










Bad Homburg vor der Höhe by barnyz, on Flickr[


----------



## Boyshow

*Falkenlust at Brühl, Germany (UNESCO World Heritage Site)*










Falkenlust at Brühl, Germany (UNESCO World Heritage Site) by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bad Homburg vor der Höhe*










Bad Homburg vor der Höhe by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bad Homburg vor der Höhe*










Bad Homburg vor der Höhe by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Heidelberg*










Heidelberg by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin-Alt-Treptow*










Treptower Park - Molecule Men by berlin-belichtet.de, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Chinesicher Garten, Berlin*










Chinesicher Garten by ~Quieetschie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Nuremberg (Nürnberg)*










Heilig-Geist-Spital by Frank Friedrichs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Residenzschloss, Dresden*










Residenzschloss by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Herbst in Donaustauf, Bavaria*










Herbst in Donaustauf  by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## erbse

*Rostock* in Mecklenburg. The city district *Warnemünde* ("Mouth of the Warnow River") is a lovely seaside resort at the Baltic Sea.









Warnemünde by Jan Czonstke, on Flickr









Old Lighthouse Warnemünde by Sascha Kilmer, on Flickr









CIMG2861 by mcmue, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Heidelberg*










Heidelberg by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Heidelberg *
Heidelberg, view from the tower of the Church of the Holy Spirit










Heidelberg by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Heidelberg, Church of the Holy Spirit interior*










Heidelberg, Church of the Holy Spirit interior by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Heidelberg Kornmarkt*










Heidelberg Kornmarkt by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Würzburg skyline*










Würzburg skyline by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Würzburg skyline *
Würzburg's historic skyline with the old bridge in the middl










Würzburg skyline by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Würzburg, Fortress Marienberg*










Würzburg, Fortress Marienberg by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Würzburg view towards the Käppele*










Würzburg view by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Würzburg Residenz*










Würzburg Residenz by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wiesbaden Rathaus*










Wiesbaden Rathaus by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wiesbaden Rathaus*










Wiesbaden Rathaus by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wiesbaden, Marktkirche*










Wiesbaden, Marktkirche by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wiesbaden, Marktkirche interior*










Wiesbaden, Marktkirche interior by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wiesbaden Marktkirche*










Wiesbaden Marktkirche by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wiesbaden Kurhaus, now a casino*










Wiesbaden Kurhaus by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wiesbaden, St. Bonifatius*










Wiesbaden, St. Bonifatius by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin - Treptower Park*










Berlin - Treptower Park by berlin-belichtet.de, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Brandenburg Gate (Brandenburger Tor)*










Brandenburg Gate (Brandenburger Tor) by Frank Friedrichs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Über den Dächern von Dresden*










Über den Dächern von Dresden by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Landshut*










Landshut, blaue Stunde by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## erbse

*Frankfurt*, Hesse. A financial and logistical center of the European continent.









When Frankfurt is going to sleep... Skyline Mainhattan by Ansgar Hillebrand, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wiesbaden, Russian Orthodox Church of Saint Elizabeth*










Wiesbaden, Saint Elizabeth by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wiesbaden, Biebrich Palace, garden facade*



















Wiesbaden, Biebrich Palace panorama by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mainz, Christuskirche*



















Mainz, Christuskirche by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt am Main*










Frankfurt am Main by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt am Main sunset skyline*










Frankfurt am Main sunset skyline by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt am Main*










Frankfurt am Main by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt am Main opera*










Frankfurt am Main opera by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt am Main *
Frankurt am Main, view from the Main tower










Frankfurt am Main by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt am Main*










Frankfurt am Main by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankurt am Main cathedral*










Frankfurt am Main Cathedral by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankurt am Main, interior shot of shopping center on the Zeil*










Frankfurt am Main by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt am Main Römer*










Frankfurt am Main Römer by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt am Main Römer*










Frankfurt am Main Römer by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt am Main Eschenheimer Tor*










Frankfurt am Main Eschenheimer Tor by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hohenschwangau Castle*










Hohenschwangau Castle by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neuschwanstein Castle *
Neuschwanstein Castle from mount Tegelberg










Neuschwanstein Castle by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin Hauptbahnhof mit Spreeblick (Berlin central station with a view from the river "Spree"*










Berlin Hauptbahnhof mit Spreeblick (Berlin central station with a view from the river "Spree" by berlin-belichtet.de, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*The Reichstag Building, Berlin*










The Reichstag Building (Picture) by Frank Friedrichs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Meißen *

Blick auf die Albrechtsburg und den Dom










Meißen by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wirtshausschild *
Gesehen in Landshut










Wirtshausschild by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## soren5en

*Hamburg. Justizforum*











_by soren5en_


----------



## Boyshow

*Neuschwanstein Castle *
Neuschwanstein Castle from mount Tegelberg










Neuschwanstein Castle by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neuschwanstein Castle*



















Neuschwanstein Castle by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Regensburg Cathedral*










Regensburg Cathedral by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Regensburg Alte Kapelle*










Regensburg Alte Kapelle by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Regensburg *
Regensburg Cathedral from a bridge on the Danube river










Regensburg by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Regensburg panorama *

Regensburg Cathedral across the Danube river










Regensburg panorama by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin - Hauptbahnhof (Berlin Centralstation)*










Berlin - Hauptbahnhof (Berlin Centralstation) by berlin-belichtet.de, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bellevue Palace at Night, Berlin*










Bellevue Palace at Night by Frank Friedrichs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Regensburg Cathedral, west front*










Regensburg Cathedral by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin Panorama - Skyline Nord*










Berlin Panorama - Skyline Nord by berlin-belichtet.de, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Der Spiegel, Neues Gebäude auf der Ericus, Hamburg*










Der Spiegel, Neues Gebäude auf der Ericus, Hamburg by Frank Friedrichs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Domplatz in Meißen.*










Domplatz by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dürnstein Blaue Stunde*










Dürnstein Blaue Stunde  by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*München / Munich, Deutschland / Germany. *










BMW by Chris Buhr, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss Nymphenburg, München, Deutschland / Munich, Germany *



















Schloss Nymphenburg by Chris Buhr, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*BMW AG in München*










BMW Welt by Chris Buhr, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Theatinerkirche *
München / Munich, Germany










Theatinerkirche by Chris Buhr, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bayrische Staatsregierung*










Bayrische Staatsregierung by Chris Buhr, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*München nach dem Gewitter*










München nach dem Gewitter by Chris Buhr, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wald Bäume*










Wald by Chris Buhr, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Der Brunnen auf dem Karlsplatz / Stachus in München im Abendlicht.*










Karlsplatz by Chris Buhr, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kölner Lichter*










Kölner Lichter by Chris Buhr, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Münch*










Marienhof by Chris Buhr, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Marienplatz in Münich*










Marienplatz by Chris Buhr, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bayern *

Die bayrischen Alpen in ihrer ganzen Schönheit zwischen Garmisch und Mittenwald.










Bayern by Chris Buhr, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*The old Hanseatic city of Lübeck, Germany ( Unesco world heritage)*










The old Hanseatic city of Lübeck, Germany ( Unesco world heritage) by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden*



















Zwinger - Dresden by -BlaqueBeat-, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frauenkirche_Nacht, Dresden*










Frauenkirche_Nacht by -BlaqueBeat-, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden Skyline*










Dresden Skyline by -BlaqueBeat-, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Freising Cathedral*




























Freising Cathedral by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Französischer Dom - Berlin Gendarmenmarkt*










Französischer Dom - Berlin Gendarmenmarkt by berlin-belichtet.de, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Düsseldorf 85mm*










Düsseldorf 85mm by Frank Friedrichs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Marktplatz in Meißen*










Marktplatz in Meißen by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Linderhof Castle*










Schloss Linderhof  by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden*










Semperoper by -BlaqueBeat-, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Binnenhafen Hamburg*










Binnenhafen Hamburg by -BlaqueBeat-, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ericusspitze | Hamburg*










Ericusspitze | Hamburg by -BlaqueBeat-, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Süllberg | Blankenese (Hamburg)*










Süllberg | Blankenese by -BlaqueBeat-, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ericusspitze, Hamburg*



















Ericusspitze by -BlaqueBeat-, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Elbarkaden Hamburg*










Elbarkaden Hamburg by -BlaqueBeat-, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*- HafenCity Universität - Hamburg*










- HafenCity Universität - by -BlaqueBeat-, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Planetarium Hamburg*










Planetarium Hamburg by -BlaqueBeat-, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg Airport*










Hamburg Airport by -BlaqueBeat-, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Maritimes Museum Hamburg*



















Maritimes Museum Hamburg by -BlaqueBeat-, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg Skyline*



















St. Pauli Hafenstraße by -BlaqueBeat-, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sonnenuntergang an den Landungsbrücken*










Sonnenuntergang an den Landungsbrücken by -BlaqueBeat-, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Skyline Hamburg*



















Michel by -BlaqueBeat-, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg*



















Theater im Hafen by -BlaqueBeat-, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*St. Katharinenkirche, Hamburg*










St. Katharinenkirche by -BlaqueBeat-, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Poggenmühlenbrücke Hamburg*



















Fleetschlösschen by -BlaqueBeat-, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Freising*










Freising by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Französicher Dom - Aufstieg zum Glockenturm (Way up to bell tower)*










*Berlin-Mitte Deutscher Dom*










Berlin-Mitte Deutscher Dom by berlin-belichtet.de, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Düsseldorf 17mm*










Düsseldorf 17mm by Frank Friedrichs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Meißen *
Dom zu Meißen und Albrechtsburg










Meißen by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kloster Andechs*










Kloster Andechs  by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## soren5en

*Hamburg. Speicherstadt *


















_by soren5en_


----------



## soren5en

*Hamburg. Speicherstadt*











_by soren5en_


----------



## soren5en

*Hamburg. Nikolaifleet*














_by soren5en_


----------



## soren5en

*Hamburg. Landungsbrücken*











_by soren5en_


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg*










Am Kaiserkai by -BlaqueBeat-, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Quantum of The Seas, Hamburg*










Quantum of The Seas by -BlaqueBeat-, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hambourg*










Radisson Blue by -BlaqueBeat-, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg Airport*



















21 Fuhlsbüttel by -BlaqueBeat-, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Binnenalster zur blauen Stunde*



















Binnenalster zur blauen Stunde by -BlaqueBeat-, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Alster River, Hamburg*










Alster im Abendlicht by -BlaqueBeat-, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ship on the Rhine river at Monheim, Germany*










Ahoy mate! by Flo.from.Suburbia, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg Hauptbahnhof*










Hamburg Hauptbahnhof by -BlaqueBeat-, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*View on the Rhine river at Boppard, Germany*










Riverscape horseshoe bend by Flo.from.Suburbia, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Marktplatz, Ulm, Germany*










Der Fischkasten oder Syrlinbrunnen (1) by Runemaker, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich Schleissheim panorama*










Munich Schleissheim panorama by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kulturbrauerei Berlin-Pankow Innenhof*










Kulturbrauerei Berlin-Pankow Innenhof by berlin-belichtet.de, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Düsseldorf*










Medienhafen Hyatt by Frank Friedrichs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Altstadt, Dresden*










Altstadt by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neupfarrplatz zu Regensburg*










Neupfarrplatz zu Regensburg by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Marburg/Lahn*










Marburg/Lahn by Jonny__B_Kirchhain, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Marktplatz, Ulm, Germany*










Der Fischkasten oder Syrlinbrunnen (2) by Runemaker, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Marburg/Lahn*










Marburg/Lahn by Jonny__B_Kirchhain, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

* the Danube River from Neu-Ulm.*










Ulm, Germany by Runemaker, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Marburg*










Marburg/Lahn by Jonny__B_Kirchhain, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schwörhausgasse 6, Ulm, Germany*










Hotel Schiefes Haus -- Hotel Crooked House by Runemaker, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Marburg/Lahn*










Marburg/Lahn by Jonny__B_Kirchhain, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin*










Ich hab noch einen Koffer in Berlin by Werner Kunz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Marburg/Lahn*










Marburg/Lahn by Jonny__B_Kirchhain, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

* Dillenburg*










The Road to Dillenburg by Werner Kunz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Marburg/Lahn*










Marburg/Lahn by Jonny__B_Kirchhain, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sylvester in Frankfurt/Main*










Sylvester in Frankfurt/Main by Werner Kunz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Marburg/Lahn*










Marburg/Lahn by Jonny__B_Kirchhain, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Freiburg*










Freiburg Photowalk by Werner Kunz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Marburg/Lahn*










Marburg/Lahn by Jonny__B_Kirchhain, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich Schleissheim *
New Palace Schleissheim, interior










Munich Schleissheim by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Die Ruine des Bahnhofs von der Rückseite aus (The backside of the station), Berlin*



















Anhalter Bahnhof Berlin (Anhalter Station) by berlin-belichtet.de, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss Detmold*










Schloss Detmold by Frank Friedrichs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloß Pillnitz (Dresden)*










Schloß Pillnitz by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*München Frühlingstag*










München Frühlingstag im Januar by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Marienplatz in Munich*










Marienplatz in Munich by Werner Kunz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Marburg/Lahn*










Marburg/Lahn by Jonny__B_Kirchhain, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sunset in Bamberg*










Sunset in Bamberg by Werner Kunz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Marburg*










Marburg/Lahn by Jonny__B_Kirchhain, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wilhelmsturm in Dillenburg at Night*










Wilhelmsturm in Dillenburg at Night by Werner Kunz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Marburg/Lahn*



















Marburg/Lahn by Jonny__B_Kirchhain, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Theatine Church in Munich*










*Lichthof at the Ludwig-Maximilians-University in Munich*










Lichthof at the Ludwig-Maximilians-University in Munich by Werner Kunz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Marburg/Lahn*










Marburg/Lahn by Jonny__B_Kirchhain, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Crossing at Ludwig-Maximilians-University in Munich*










Crossing at Ludwig-Maximilians-University in Munich by Werner Kunz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Marburg/Lahn*










Marburg/Lahn by Jonny__B_Kirchhain, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Herborn Market Place*










Herborn Market Place in Germany by Werner Kunz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Marburg/Lahn*



















Marburg/Lahn by Jonny__B_Kirchhain, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*The Dillenburg "Castle"*










The Dillenburg "Castle" by Werner Kunz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Marburg/Lahn*



















Marburg/Lahn by Jonny__B_Kirchhain, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*At the University in Munich (Night)*










At the University in Munich (Night) by Werner Kunz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich Residenz *

Munich Residenz interior



















Munich Residenz by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Weißer See, Strandbad, Berlin*










Weißer See, Strandbad by berlin-belichtet.de, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Colorium, Düsseldorf*










Colorium by Frank Friedrichs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Marktplatz in Alsfeld*










Rathaus by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Regensburger Christkindlmarkt*










Regensburger Christkindlmarkt by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Ulm Minster, Baden-Württemberg*


Ulmer Münster by novofotoo, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Bochum, North Rhine-Westphalia*


Exzenterhaus Bochum by Hans Kreul, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Nauener Tor, Potsdam, Brandenburg*


Potsdam by Matthias Hertwig, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Werra River, Thuringia*


An der Werra zwischen Oberrieden und Lindewerra by __Tobias__, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Tiergarten, Berlin*


Tiergarten Berlin by Thomas Bechtle Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Landsberg am Lech, Bavaria*

 

20141108_289c by novofotoo, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Schwerin Castle, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*


Schloss Schwerin by derhalbling, on Flickr


----------



## hakz2007

*Saar Loop*
by Falke in Oz


----------



## hakz2007

*Piesport Dom im Herbst*
by Falke in Oz


----------



## Nando_ros

*Mettlach, Saarland*


gewunden / winding by thunderbird-72, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Frankfurt, Hesse*


Frankfurt by foto-ml, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Leipzig, Saxony*


City centre of Leipzig by daniel_moeller, on Flickr


----------



## soren5en

*Hamburg. Rathaus*







_by soren5en_


----------



## Boyshow

*Marburg/Lahn*










Marburg/Lahn by Jonny__B_Kirchhain, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Main street of the Old City of Bamberg*










Main street of the Old City of Bamberg by Werner Kunz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Marburg/Lahn*










Marburg/Lahn by Jonny__B_Kirchhain, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ludwigstrasse Munich*










Ludwigstrasse Munich by Werner Kunz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Marburg/Lahn*










Marburg/Lahn by Jonny__B_Kirchhain, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dillenburg in the Evening*










Dillenburg in the Evening by Werner Kunz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Marburg/Lahn*










Marburg/Lahn by Jonny__B_Kirchhain, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Reichstag in Berlin*










Reichstag in Berlin by Werner Kunz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Marburg/Lahn*










Marburg/Lahn by Jonny__B_Kirchhain, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*At the University in Munich (Day)*











At the University in Munich (Day) by Werner Kunz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Siegestor in Munich at Night*










Siegestor in Munich at Night by Werner Kunz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Old market place in Herborn / Germany*










Old market place in Herborn / Germany by Werner Kunz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*S-Bahnhof Alexander Platz at Night, Berlin*










S-Bahnhof Alexander Platz at Night by Werner Kunz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Marburg/Lahn *
historische Universitätsstadt










Marburg/Lahn by Jonny__B_Kirchhain, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Lichthof at the Ludwig-Maximilians-University in Munich*



















Lichthof at the Ludwig-Maximilians-University in Munich by Werner Kunz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich Nymphenburg Palace, Rococco interior of one of the pavallions in the park*










Munich Nymphenburg Palace by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Der blaue Alexanderplatz (The blue Alexanderplatz), Berlin*










Der blaue Alexanderplatz (The blue Alexanderplatz) by berlin-belichtet.de, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Benrath Palace (Schloss Benrath), Düsseldorf*










Benrath Palace (Schloss Benrath) by Frank Friedrichs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Marktplatz im idyllischen Alsfeld*










Foto - Waffen - Angelsport - Messer by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Winter in Regensburg*










Winter in Regensburg by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden - Germany*










Untitled by diptanandana, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin Neuer Hauptbahnhof (Day)*



















Berlin Neuer Hauptbahnhof (Night) by Werner Kunz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Düsseldorf - Germany*










Mediahafen by diptanandana, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Theatine Church in Munich*










Theatine Church in Munich by Werner Kunz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Siegestor in Munich at Day*










Siegestor in Munich at Day by Werner Kunz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin - Germany*










Untitled by diptanandana, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin Alexander Platz*










Berlin Alexander Platz by Werner Kunz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Seebruecke in Sellin on Ruegen Island*










Seebruecke in Sellin on Ruegen Island by Werner Kunz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich (München) - Germany*










BMW World by diptanandana, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Town Hall of Bamberg in Germany*










Town Hall of Bamberg in Germany by Werner Kunz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Landungsbrücken *
Hamburg - Germany










Landungsbrücken by diptanandana, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*The River View of Bamberg in Germany*










The River View of Bamberg in Germany by Werner Kunz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich Underground *










Untitled by diptanandana, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Freiburg *










Freiburg Photowalk by Werner Kunz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich Underground *










Untitled by diptanandana, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Freiburg*










Freiburg Photowalk by Werner Kunz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich Nymphenburg Palace*










Munich Nymphenburg Palace by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin*










Die Bahn kommt am Alex by berlin-belichtet.de, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss Benrath; Düsseldorf*










Schloss Benrath by Frank Friedrichs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Pause im Stadttheater Koblenz.*










Theater by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Maria Gern, Berchtesgaden, Bavaria*










Maria Gern, Berchtesgaden by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bremen - Germany*










Bremerhaven by diptanandana, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Freiburg Photowalk*










Freiburg Photowalk by Werner Kunz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bremen - Germany*










Klimahaus by diptanandana, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*View on Bamberg*










View on Bamberg by Werner Kunz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin - Germany*










Berlin Urbanscape by diptanandana, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*View on Berlin Mitte (Germany)*










View on Berlin Mitte (Germany) by Werner Kunz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden*










spiral by diptanandana, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Castle in Schwerin/Germany*










Castle in Schwerin/Germany by Werner Kunz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden - Germany*










Zwinger by diptanandana, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Living in Northern Germany*










Living in Northern Germany by Werner Kunz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin - Germany*










Untitled by diptanandana, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Streets of Freiburg/Germany*










Streets of Freiburg/Germany by Werner Kunz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mendelssohn Bartholdy Park *
Berlin - Germany










Mendelssohn Bartholdy Park by diptanandana, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Streets of Freiburg/Germany*










Streets of Freiburg/Germany by Werner Kunz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Alexanderplatz *
Berlin - Germany










Alexanderplatz by diptanandana, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich Nymphenburg Palace interior of the main hall*










Munich Nymphenburg Palace by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin*










Das Nikolaiviertel im Fokus by berlin-belichtet.de, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ständehaus, Düsseldorf*










Ständehaus by Frank Friedrichs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Waldbreitbach*










Autofreies Wiedtal by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Burg Prunn im Altmühltal*










Burg Prunn im Altmühltal by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## ReiLoco

Very nice Deutschland!


----------



## Boyshow

*Reichstag in Berlin*










Reichstag in Berlin by Werner Kunz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Potsdam - Germany*










Hans Otto Theater by diptanandana, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Köln - Domkirche*










Köln - Domkirche by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Herborn/Germany*










One Evening in Herborn/Germany by Werner Kunz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wolfsburg - Germany*










Phaeno Science Center by diptanandana, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Marienkirche in Rostock, Germany*










Marienkirche in Rostock, Germany by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*One Evening in Herborn/Germany*










One Evening in Herborn/Germany by Werner Kunz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wolfsburg*










Level Green by diptanandana, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*View on the city of Lübeck (Unesco world heritage)*










View on the city of Lübeck (Unesco world heritage) by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Herborn*










One Evening in Herborn/Germany by Werner Kunz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Green Lantern Corps Headquarters, Berlin*










Green Lantern Corps Headquarters by diptanandana, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kütertor in Stralsund, Germany (Unesco world heritage)*










Kütertor in Stralsund, Germany (Unesco world heritage) by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Winter wonderland in Munich*










Winter wonderland in Munich by Werner Kunz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*RBB (Berlin)*










RBB by diptanandana, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Stralsund, an old city of the hanseatic league, Germany (Unesco world heritage)*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7455626140/in/album-72157629726973146/


----------



## Boyshow

*The interior of St. Anna Damenstiftskirche, Munich*



















Munich, St. Peter's Church by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Die Siegessäule in Berlin*










Die Siegessäule in Berlin by berlin-belichtet.de, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schlossturm, Düsseldorf*










Schlossturm by Frank Friedrichs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Linz am Rhein*










Linz am Rhein by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

*Frankfurt*


Skyline seen from Deutschherrnbrücke @ Sunset, Frankfurt, Germany by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich Theatine Church *
The Theatine Church of St. Cajetan










Munich Theatine Church by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Potsdamer Platz, Berlin*










Potsdamer Platz by berlin-belichtet.de, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Düsseldorf*










Gehry Bauten by Frank Friedrichs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Brücke von Remagen / Bridge at Remagen*










Brücke von Remagen / Bridge at Remagen by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*St Wolfgang Essenbach*










St Wolfgang Essenbach by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraper2012

*Wolfsburg*


----------



## soren5en

*Hamburg. St.Katharinen. Zippelhaus*


_by soren5en_


----------



## soren5en

*Hamburg Altona*


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Fridolfing, Bavaria*











Dein Bayern​


----------



## Nando_ros

*Nuremberg, Bavaria*


Blick von der Kaiserburg in Nürnberg by Magdeburg, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Ludwigslust Palace, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*


Barockschloss Ludwigslust by Banjo HH, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Boppard, Rhineland-Palatinate*


boppard - germany by simone h. düsseldorf, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Berlin*


Berlin - City (West) by Sven Hilscher, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Vogtland, Saxony*


Herbstlandschaft im Vogtland/Sachsen by fleckchen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*The Town Hall and the statue of Roland on the marketplace of Bremen (Unesco World heritage)*










The Town Hall and the statue of Roland on the marketplace of Bremen (Unesco World heritage) by Frans Sellies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg - Germany*










Speicherstadt by Dipta Nandana, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Der Aachener Dom / The Aachen cathedral ( Unesco world heritage)*










Der Aachener Dom / The Aachen cathedral ( Unesco world heritage) by Frans Sellies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg *










Dockland by Dipta Nandana, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Aachener Dom / The Aachen cathedral*










Aachener Dom / The Aachen cathedral by Frans Sellies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin *










Berlin in 240 seconds by Dipta Nandana, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schwerin Castle (German: Schweriner Schloss, is a palace located in the city of Schwerin, the capital of Mecklenburg-Vorpommern state, Germany. It is situated on an island in the city's main lake, the Schweriner See.*










Schwerin castle, Germany by Frans Sellies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin *










Haus der Kulturen der welt by Dipta Nandana, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Glücksburg Castle, Germany*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10161556733/in/album-72157629726973146/


----------



## Boyshow

*Masonic Galerie, Berlin*










Masonic Galerie by Dipta Nandana, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich, Heiliggeistkirche*










Munich, Heiliggeistkirche by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rathaus Neukölln, Berlin*










Rathaus Neukölln by Sven Hilscher, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Düsseldorf*










Medienhafen by Frank Friedrichs, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Drachenfels *
Schiffstour zu Rhein in Flammen










Drachenfels by Mundus Gregorius, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kloster Reichenbach am Regen*










Kloster Reichenbach am Regen by Robert Schüller, sur Flickr


----------



## erbse

Colours of Berlin









Eastharborsunset by Nelofee-Foto, en Flickr


Nights in Berlin by Andreas Wuest Photography Hamburg - (1 Million Views), en Flickr


Brunnen am Fernsehturm by Robert.B. Photography, en Flickr


----------



## erbse

Morning Glory. by DanielKoehlerPhotography, on Flickr


Waiting for the bus in the spring, Berlin by Berlinka LG, en Flickr


Potsdamer Platz (Berlin) by Reinhard (Felix) Krull, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Marktkirche, Wiesbaden, Hesse*


_MG_9675-Bearbeitet-2-Bearbeitet by Dieter Meyer, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Königssee, Bavaria*


The wilderness is not just a place of nature, its a silent teacher of self discovery ... by PLubberich, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Steep vineyards in the Ahr Valley, Rhineland-Palatinate*


Steep vineyards in the Ahr Valley between Altenahr and Dernau (Eifel). by Petra Wendeler, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Sanssouci Park, Potsdam, Brandenburg*


Potsdam Park Sanssouci by David Bank, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Fields of rapeseed in Schleswig-Holstein*


Raps 2015 by Marco Bergner, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Sigmaringen Castle, Baden-Württemberg*


Castle of Sigmaringen by Tim A. Bruening, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Görlitz, Saxony*


Görlitz by Philipp Götze, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Erbdrostenhof Palace, Münster, North Rhine-Westphalia*


Erbdrostenhof by Heinz Gottmann, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Porta ***** in Trier, Germany (Unesco World Heritage)*










Porta ***** in Trier, Germany (Unesco World Heritage) by Frans Sellies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin*










Kaufhof by Dipta Nandana, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Trier, Germany (Unesco world heritage)*










Trier, Germany (Unesco world heritage) by Frans Sellies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt am Main*










On The Top of Maintropolis by Dipta Nandana, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*The old Hanseatic city of Lübeck, Germany ( Unesco world heritage)*










The old Hanseatic city of Lübeck, Germany ( Unesco world heritage) by Frans Sellies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt am Main*










Mainhattan by Dipta Nandana, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Stralsund, an old city of the hanseatic league, Germany (Unesco world heritage)*










Stralsund, an old city of the hanseatic league, Germany (Unesco world heritage) by Frans Sellies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt am Main *










Westhafen by Dipta Nandana, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*A half-timbered bridgehouse over the Grube, Wismar, Germany*










A half-timbered bridgehouse over the Grube, Wismar, Germany by Frans Sellies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Commerzbank Arena *
Frankfurt am Main - Germany










Commerzbank Arena by Dipta Nandana, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wieskirche (Unesco World heritage)*










Wieskirche (Unesco World heritage) by Frans Sellies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ostmole Warnemünde (Rostock) *










The Lighthouse by Dipta Nandana, sur Flick


----------



## Boyshow

*Wieskirche (Unesco World heritage)*










Wieskirche (Unesco World heritage) by Frans Sellies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wismar Harbour on Ice*










Wismar Harbour on Ice by Dipta Nandana, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Bavaria*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14737849136/in/album-72157629726973146/


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich, Heiliggeistkirche*










Munich, Heiliggeistkirche by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Der U-Bhf. Neukölln, Berlin*










Der U-Bhf. Neukölln by Sven Hilscher, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Düsseldorf*










Medienhafen by Frank Friedrichs, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bad Godesberg, Bonn*










Die Eisheiligen sind da. by Mundus Gregorius, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kloster Walderbach am Regen*










Kloster Walderbach am Regen by Robert Schüller, sur Flickr


----------



## Max BGF

*Kloster/Monastery Bebenhausen near Tübingen*









*Quelle: www.bilderweide.de*


----------



## Max BGF

*Schiltach (Schwarzwald / Black Forest)*










Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schiltach


----------



## erbse

Geil pics Mr. ObMan!


*Frankfurt, Hesse*









http://abload.de/image.php?img=dzi-2015-05-07-11-15-7fsic.jpg









Skyline seen from Deutschherrnbrücke @ Sunset, Frankfurt, Germany by JH_1982, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bremen Cathedral*










Bremen Cathedral by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg, overlooking the Ponton and Poststraße*










Hamburg, overlooking the Ponton and Poststraße by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Osnabrück*










Market place Osnabrueck with the Church of St. Mary by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dom St. Peter *
Osnabrück | Germany










Dom St. Peter by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg *










View to the house facedes of the historic "Deichstraße" by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bleichenfleet Hamburg*










Bleichenfleet Hamburg by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg*










View of the City sporting harbour and Hafencity by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg *










Spiegel publishing company and Frankfurt School of Finance by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss Bückeburg*










Schloss Bückeburg by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ritterstraße Minden*










Ritterstraße Minden by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Doberan Minster *
Bad Doberan | Germany










Doberan Minster by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Semperoper Dresden*










Semperoper Dresden by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rathaus des Westfälischen Friedens Osnabrück*










Rathaus des Westfälischen Friedens Osnabrück by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Cochem*










Cochem by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hofkirche zu Dresden*










Hofkirche zu Dresden by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Oberlandesgericht Dresden*










Oberlandesgericht Dresden by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bahnhof Alexanderplatz. Berlin*










Wo bleibt die S-Bahn? by Sven Hilscher, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Eagle as a sunscreen, Weide, Schleswig-Holstein*









Eagle as a sunscreen! by Ostseeleuchte, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Altes Museum Berlin, davor der Lustgarten mit dem Berliner Dom*









Altes Museum by Sven Hilscher, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bonn, Rhin-du-Nord-Westphalie*









Glanz und Elend by Mundus Gregorius, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Donau, Bavaria*









Walhalla mit Feldkreuz by Robert Schüller, sur Flickr


----------



## erbse

_Our majesty. For your pleasure!_









Frauenkirche Dresden by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

* Timmendorfer Strand*









Wolkenlos by Ostseeleuchte, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neustadt in Holstein (Ostsee) in der Abendsonne*









Evening mood in the port by Ostseeleuchte, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kirche St. Sebastian in Ramsau*










Kirche St. Sebastian in Ramsau by Ostseeleuchte, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Niendorf/ostsee, Schleswig-Holstein*









Bye - until mid March by Ostseeleuchte, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Weide, Schleswig-Holstein*









Wasguckstdu ?! by Ostseeleuchte, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Stürmische Grüße von der Ostsee*









Stürmische Grüße von der Ostsee by Ostseeleuchte, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sonniger Blick vom Holzbergturm Neversfelde/Malente über die Holsteinische Herbstlandschaft 

Autumn landscape in Northern Germany*









Sonniger Blick vom Holzbergturm Neversfelde/Malente über die Holsteinische Herbstlandschaft by Ostseeleuchte, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Zarrentin am Schaalsee*









Frühling am Schaalsee by Ostseeleuchte, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Erinnerungen an einen Frühlingstag in Worpswede*









spring memories by Ostseeleuchte, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Puttgarden*









Gegenverkehr by Ostseeleuchte, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

* Winterschlaf am schönen sonnigen Ostseestrand*









at the sunny beach by Ostseeleuchte, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Lübeck *









Winter at the river Trave by Ostseeleuchte, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Eutin*









View of the castle Eutin by Ostseeleuchte, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Margarethenhöhe*









sunset after a sunny day by Ostseeleuchte, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Blue Port - Hafen Blau *
warehouse district in Hamburg with the Elbe Philharmonic Hall under construction









Blue Port - Hafen Blau by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Leitzkauer Weihnachtsmarkt*









Leitzkauer Weihnachtsmarkt by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Autumn in Northern Germany*









Have a seat- Bitte nehmen Sie Platz by Ostseeleuchte, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dom Klassiker* 
Magdeburg Cathedral









Dom Klassiker by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*heute in Heiligenhafen/Ostsee auf dem Graswarder*









the mirrored cow by Ostseeleuchte, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*illumination at Magdeburg Cathedral*









Taizé im Dom by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sierksdorf*









Entrance area Hansapark by Ostseeleuchte, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*bridge accross the Elbe river in Magdeburg*









Sternbrücke #1 by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mühlendamm-Schleuse (Berlin)*









Mühlendamm-Schleuse #1 by Sven Hilscher, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Koblenz*









Bundesgartenschau 2011 / Federal Horticultural Show 2011 by Mundus Gregorius, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Oberpfalz*









_SCH3048 Kastl Winterbild 800 by Robert Schüller, sur Flickr


----------



## erbse

*Frankfurt!*









MainplazaView by Thorsten Fröhlich, en Flickr









Eschenheimer Turm & Frankfurt Skyline by daniel-ster, en Flickr


----------



## erbse

And a bonus night skyline shot!









Frankfurt nights by Bernd Kunst, auf Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Regensburg, Bavaria*



An der Steinernen Brücke by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Schliersee, Bvaria*



Über der Pfarrkirche by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Rottach-Egern, Bavaria
*


In Ruhe flanieren by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr



Mit dem Radl um den See? by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Monschau, North Rhine-Westphalia*



ABM (Another Blue Monday) / Monschau, in Germany by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## erbse

A great medieval castle, manly and rough:

*Germany | Runkel Castle* - near Limburg in Hesse (central Germany).









Castle of Runkel by Tim A. Bruening, Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Benediktenwand, Bavarian Prealps*



The last shot of the day, promised by Anikó Erlinger Battyányi, on Flickr



The trail gets harder by Anikó Erlinger Battyányi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*autumn mood - Herbststimmung am Ukleisee*









autumn mood - Herbststimmung am Ukleisee by Ostseeleuchte, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Magdeburg Cathedral *









Taizé im Dom by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*IBA Hamburg*









IBA Hamburg by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kiel, Schleswig-Holstein*









Sommer Nacht by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Giebel und Türme *
contemporary gables and historical steeples of the Ulm minster at night









Giebel und Türme by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*The naked Mermaid by Malente needs a shower*









The naked Mermaid by Malente needs a shower by Ostseeleuchte, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kieler Förde Feuerwerk*









Kieler Förde Feuerwerk by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Landesdenkmalamt Berlin*









Landesdenkmalamt Berlin by Sven Hilscher, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss Drachenburg 
Bötchentour Bonn*









Schloss Drachenburg by Mundus Gregorius, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Burg Heimhof, Bavaria*









_SCH3222_DxO Burg Heimhof 800 by Robert Schüller, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hohe Domkirche zu Regensburg*









Hohe Domkirche zu Regensburg by Heribert Pohl > 3 million Views, Thanks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Regensburg*









Hohe Domkirche zu Regensburg by Heribert Pohl > 3 million Views, Thanks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss Blutenburg, München, Obermenzing*


















Schloss Blutenburg, Obermenzing, München by Heribert Pohl > 3 million Views, Thanks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wasserburg*









Südliche Wasserfront der Altstadt Wasserburgs -- Southern Water front of the old town of Wasserburg by Heribert Pohl > 3 million Views, Thanks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt am Main*









Die Lichter Mainhattans by Heribert Pohl > 3 million Views, Thanks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Barocke Residenz der Fürsten und Herzöge von Nassau*









Barocke Residenz der Fürsten und Herzöge von Nassau by Heribert Pohl > 3 million Views, Thanks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bamberg*









Ehemaliges Schlachthaus der Stadt Bamberg by Heribert Pohl > 3 million Views, Thanks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Barocke Residenz der Fürsten und Herzöge von Nassau*









Barocke Residenz der Fürsten und Herzöge von Nassau by Heribert Pohl > 3 million Views, Thanks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*München, Altes Rathaus und 'Heilig Geist Kirche' am Marienplatz*









München, Altes Rathaus und 'Heilig Geist Kirche' am Marienplatz by Heribert Pohl > 3 million Views, Thanks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Biggetalsperre, Lake Bigge*









Biggetalsperre, Lake Bigge by Heribert Pohl > 3 million Views, Thanks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mainz, Markt mit Heunensäule und Dom*









Mainz, Markt mit Heunensäule und Dom by Heribert Pohl > 3 million Views, Thanks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*München Residenzschloss, Antiquarium*









München Residenzschloss, Antiquarium by Heribert Pohl > 3 million Views, Thanks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*München, Marienplatz, Durchgang zur U-Bahn - Munich Subway*









München, Marienplatz, Durchgang zur U-Bahn - Munich Subway by Heribert Pohl > 3 million Views, Thanks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss Moritzburg, nördlich von Dresden*









Schloss Moritzburg, nördlich von Dresden by Heribert Pohl > 3 million Views, Thanks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bad Urach, Winterabend auf dem Marktplatz*









Bad Urach, Winterabend auf dem Marktplatz by Heribert Pohl > 3 million Views, Thanks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden, Schloss Pillnitz, Bergpalais*









Dresden, Schloss Pillnitz, Bergpalais by Heribert Pohl > 3 million Views, Thanks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*München, Hofgarten, Bayrische Staatskanzlei im Ostteil des Hofgartens*









München, Hofgarten, Bayrische Staatskanzlei im Ostteil des Hofgartens by Heribert Pohl > 3 million Views, Thanks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*München, Pfarrkirche Sankt Peter*









München, Pfarrkirche Sankt Peter by Heribert Pohl > 3 million Views, Thanks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss Moritzburg, nördlich von Dresden*









Schloss Moritzburg, nördlich von Dresden by Heribert Pohl > 3 million Views, Thanks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*München, Nymphenburger Park, Amalienburg*









München, Nymphenburger Park, Amalienburg by Heribert Pohl > 3 million Views, Thanks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Blue Hour Heidelberg*









Blue Hour Heidelberg by dms, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ramsau, Bayern, Deutschland (Bavaria, Germany)*









Ramsau, Bayern, Deutschland (Bavaria, Germany) by kruhme, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sonne zwischen Bäume*









Sonne zwischen Bäume by kruhme, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neue Mainzer Straße - Frankfurt*









Neue Mainzer Straße - Frankfurt by kruhme, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Alster - Hamburg*









Alster - Hamburg by kruhme, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kröpelinerstraße - Rostock*









Kröpelinerstraße - Rostock by kruhme, sur Flickr


----------



## erbse

Hamburg! The famed Speicherstadt.









Wasserschloss in Hamburg, Germany by Michael Abid, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Lübeck - Holstentor*









Lübeck - Holstentor by kruhme, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Nuremberg, Bavaria*









Christkindl Market, Nuremberg, Bavaria, Germany by kruhme, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hellmannsberg bei Kösching, Bayern*









Sonnenuntergang Hellmannsberg bei Kösching, Bayern by Martin Eschborn, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Osterfelder Alpen Panorama*


















Wettersteingebirge HDR - Zugspitze - Höllental by Martin Eschborn, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Door to Heaven - Zeigersattel - Nebelhorn (Bavaria)*









Door to Heaven - Zeigersattel - Nebelhorn by Daniel Gravel, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden Skyline Sunset*









Dresden Skyline I by Michael, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin*









German Dome - French Dome Panorama by Michael, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Altstadt, Dresden*









Frauenkirche Panorama by Michael, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Monument To The Battle Of The Nations, Dölitz, Liepzig, Saxony*









Monument To The Battle Of The Nations by Michael, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber - Bavaria *









Rothenburg ob der Tauber - Bavaria - Germany by Flyingpast, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dinkelsbuhl - The Munster Saint George *









Dinkelsbuhl - The Munster Saint George - Germany by Flyingpast, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber - Bavaria*









Rothenburg ob der Tauber - Bavaria - Germany by Flyingpast, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schlosskirche - Friedrichshafen*









Schlosskirche - Friedrichshafen - Germany by Flyingpast, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rathaus - Wurzburg *









Rathaus - Wurzburg - Germany by Flyingpast, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rathaus - Rothenburg ob der Tauber*









Rathaus - Rothenburg ob der Tauber - Germany by Flyingpast, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss Hohenschwangau - Bavaria*









Schloss Hohenschwangau - Bavaria - Germany by Flyingpast, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Vines at Rudesheim - Rhine River*









Vines at Rudesheim - Rhine River - Germany by Flyingpast, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber Square *









Rothenburg ob der Tauber Square - Germany by Flyingpast, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wine on the Rhine *









Wine on the Rhine - Germany by Flyingpast, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sun Face Statue - Bamberg *









Sun Face Statue - Bamberg - Germany by Flyingpast, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Altes Rathaus - Bamberg *









Altes Rathaus - Bamberg - Germany by Flyingpast, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*The Antiquarium in the Residenz - Munich *









The Antiquarium in the Residenz - Munich - Germany by Flyingpast, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Cuivillies Theatre - Munich*









Cuivillies Theatre - Munich - Germany by Flyingpast, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau Altstadt *









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9467670158/in/album-72157630926755492/


----------



## Max BGF

*Freudenberg (Siegerland, Nordrhein-Westfalen)*

Freudenbergs einzigartiger "_Alter Flecken_"








Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freudenberg_(Siegerland)


----------



## Boyshow

*Cochem*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14774516805/in/album-72157630926755492/


----------



## erbse

*Güstrow*, in the very heart of my lovely Mecklenburg.

Just a 30 minute drive from Rostock, or ~2 hours from both Berlin and Hamburg.









Güstrow by Jan Czonstke, auf Flickr

Renaissance palace and park:








Schloss Güstrow by Jan Czonstke, auf Flickr









Güstrow Barlachstadt Mecklenburg by Seeadler 1, auf Flickr









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...der_Pfarrkirche_St._Marien_2012-07-11_127.JPG


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Eichstätt, Bavaria*



Mach mal Pause! by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


----------



## erbse

*Dresden* has lovely places to live (this is Loschwitz, a district full of mansions along the Elbe hills):









Loschwitz und Luisenhof by superscheeli, auf Flickr









Berg und Tal in Dresden IMG_1132 by Hans-Joachim Paape, auf Flickr









Dresden, Loschwitz, Villen am Loschwitzer Hang-1 by Heribert Pohl > 3 million Views, Thanks, auf Flickr


See more at the *Dresden album*: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=223059&page=22


----------



## emilsi

Night view of Berchtesgaden, Germany

 by rkoczur from Fliiby


----------



## Boyshow

*The Furstenzug Wall - Dresden.*









The Furstenzug Wall - Dresden. by Flyingpast, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Meissen *









Meissen - Germany. by Flyingpast, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss Belvedere Outbuildings *









Schloss Belvedere Outbuildings - Weimar. by Flyingpast, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*The Frauenkirche - Dresden.*









The Frauenkirche - Dresden. by Flyingpast, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*St. Peter and St. Paul - Weimar.*









St. Peter and St. Paul - Weimar. by Flyingpast, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bacharach in the Rhine Valley*









Bacharach in the Rhine Valley Germany. ( Explore 09-07-14 ). by Flyingpast, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*TV Tower - Berlin.*









TV Tower - Berlin. by Flyingpast, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Alte Nationalgalerie - Berlin.*









Alte Nationalgalerie - Berlin. by Flyingpast, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Potsdam Nikolaikirche - Berlin.*









Potsdam Nikolaikirche - Berlin. by Flyingpast, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Inside the Reichstag Dome - Berlin.*









Inside the Reichstag Dome - Berlin. by Flyingpast, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Three Girls and a Boy - Berlin.*









Three Girls and a Boy - Berlin. by Flyingpast, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Steps to Sanssouci Palace.*









Steps to Sanssouci Palace. by Flyingpast, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Snow in Berlin.*









Snow in Berlin. by Flyingpast, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Eberswalder Ubahn - Berlin.*









Eberswalder Ubahn - Berlin. by Flyingpast, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hohenschwangau*









Renovation Project. by Flyingpast, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berchtesgaden in Bavaria*









Berchtesgaden by Frank aus München, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berchtesgaden*









Berchtesgaden by Frank aus München, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hospital of the Holy Spirit in Nuremburg*









Heilig-Geist-Spital in Nürnberg / Hospital of the Holy Spirit in Nuremburg by Frank aus München, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Weihnachten in Nürnberg - Christmas in Nuremberg*









Weihnachten in Nürnberg - Christmas in Nuremberg by Frank aus München, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hedeby Viking Museum - Wikinger Museum Haithabu*









Hedeby Viking Museum - Wikinger Museum Haithabu by Frank aus München, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Freisinger Dom - Freising Cathedral*









Freisinger Dom - Freising Cathedral by Frank aus München, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Lions Castle / Löwenburg in Kassel*









Lions Castle / Löwenburg in Kassel by Frank aus München, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin*









Spreebogen by Dietrich Bojko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss (Palace) Wilhelmshöhe in Kassel*









Schloss (Palace) Wilhelmshöhe in Kassel by Frank aus München, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bergpark Wilhelmshöhe in Kassel*









Bergpark Wilhelmshöhe in Kassel by Frank aus München, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bergpark Wilhelmshöhe in Kassel*









Bergpark Wilhelmshöhe in Kassel by Frank aus München, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss (Palace) Wilhelmshöhe in Kassel*









Schloss (Palace) Wilhelmshöhe in Kassel by Frank aus München, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bergpark Wilhelmshöhe in Kassel*









Bergpark Wilhelmshöhe in Kassel by Frank aus München, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss (Palace) Wilhelmshöhe in Kassel*









Schloss (Palace) Wilhelmshöhe in Kassel by Frank aus München, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss (Palace) Wilhelmshöhe in Kassel*









Schloss (Palace) Wilhelmshöhe in Kassel by Frank aus München, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss/Palace Wilhelmsthal*









Schloss/Palace Wilhelmsthal by Frank aus München, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss/Palace Wilhelmsthal*









Schloss/Palace Wilhelmsthal by Frank aus München, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Orangerie of the Karlsaue in Kassel*









Orangerie of the Karlsaue in Kassel by Frank aus München, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Altenburg (Thüringen)*









Altenburg (Thüringen) by Frank aus München, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Altenburg (Thüringen)*









Altenburg (Thüringen) by Frank aus München, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Possenhofen*









autumn trees @ the lake by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Fulda @ Lüdermünd*









Fulda @ Lüdermünd by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ehrenkirchen, Bade-Wurtemberg*









signs of civilization by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Modern Fairy Tales - Königswinter*









Modern Fairy Tales - Königswinter, Germany by André Distel Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*A Slice of Time - Mosel Bend (Moselschleife, Germany)*









A Slice of Time - Mosel Bend (Moselschleife, Germany) by André Distel Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bonn*









Bonn by André Distel Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Cologne Cathedral - Kölner Dom*









Cologne Cathedral - Kölner Dom by André Distel Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schwansee Lake*









Schwansee Lake, Germany by Liviu Paltanea, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Isle of Mainau, Germany*









Isle of Mainau, Germany. The flower island by Albena Weibel, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dusseldorf*









Dusseldorf, Germany | دسلدورف,المانيا by ! Altamimi !, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Horseshoe bend in Germany: Saarschleife*









Horseshoe bend in Germany: Saarschleife by b80399, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mittenwald*









Mittenwald, Germany by Pete Gruber, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sigmaringen*









Sigmaringen, Germany by Pete Gruber, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Villingen*









Villingen, Germany by Pete Gruber, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Jena, Germany*









Jena, Germany by Daniel Foster, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Another view of Jena, Thüringen*









Jena, Germany by Daniel Foster, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*The city of Jena in Thüringen*









Jena, Germany by Daniel Foster, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hundertwasserhaus Gruga Essen NRW Germany*









Hundertwasserhaus Gruga Essen NRW Germany by h.bresser, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Carolinensiel*









Carolinensieler Hafen 12. 2008 by h.bresser, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Externstein @ Detmold*









Externstein @ Detmold, Germany by Sandeep Maharana, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Germany Ludwigsberg Palace*









Germany Ludwigsberg Palace by Sobia Tariq, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Aerial view of potash works near Hildesheim*









Aerial view of potash works near Hildesheim, Germany by Uschi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Aerial View of Forest and Vineyards - Kernen-Stetten - Metropolitan Area Stuttgart*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/batik...Gz-hoZWBB-hoZEtc-hmTjgA-hjpVgJ-jAUh3T-jdWZxX/


----------



## Boyshow

*Feuersee, Stuttgart*









Feuersee, Stuttgart by Ricardo Liberato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berchtesgaden*









Berchtesgaden by Daniel Ernst, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Koenigssee Sunrise*









Koenigssee Sunrise by Daniel Ernst, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Lake Koenigssee, Bavaria*









Königssee by Daniel Ernst, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*St. Bartholomä*









St. Bartholomä by Daniel Ernst, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Boat Tour, Lake Koenigssee, Bavaria*









Boat Tour by Daniel Ernst, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Obersee, Berchtesgaden*









Reflections by Daniel Ernst, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Obersee*









Obersee by Daniel Ernst, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neuer Markt (New Market Square) in Rostock *









Neuer Markt (New Market Square) in Rostock Germany by TOTORORO.RORO, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schwerin Castle in Schwerin *









Schwerin Castle in Schwerin Germany by TOTORORO.RORO, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schwerin Castle in Schwerin *









Schwerin Castle in Schwerin Germany by TOTORORO.RORO, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Staatliches Museum Schwerin in Schwerin Germany*









Staatliches Museum Schwerin in Schwerin Germany by TOTORORO.RORO, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wimbachklamm*









Wimbachklamm by Daniel Ernst, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*The Rostock City Hall *









The Rostock City Hall in Rostock Germany by TOTORORO.RORO, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Königssee*









Königssee by Daniel Ernst, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wimmbachklamm*









Wimmbachklamm by Daniel Ernst, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*The Rostock City Hall *









The Rostock City Hall in Rostock Germany by TOTORORO.RORO, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rostock*









christmas market in Rostock by Carsten Pescht, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Nikolaikirche Rostock*









Nikolaikirche Rostock by Stefan Piehl, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hohenzollern Castle - Stuttgart*









Hohenzollern Castle - Stuttgart, Germany by Jim Trodel, sur Flickr[


----------



## Boyshow

*cranes resting / rastende Kraniche*









cranes resting / rastende Kraniche  by Carsten Pescht, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neuschwanstein Castle *
Built by Ludwig II of Bavaria in the 19th century









Neuschwanstein Castle by Luis Miguel Justino, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss Mespelbrunn*









Schloss Mespelbrunn by Wolfgang Staudt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Reichstag, Berlin*









Reichstag by Wolfgang Staudt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*koln*









LAB-7161 by themonnie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss Linderhof - Ettal*









Schloss Linderhof - Ettal, Germany by Clark & Kim Kays, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss Linderhof - Ettal*









Schloss Linderhof - Ettal, Germany by Clark & Kim Kays, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bike und Building - Rothenburg ob der Tauber*









Bike und Building - Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Germany by Clark & Kim Kays, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kinderzeche - Dinkelsbühl*









Kinderzeche - Dinkelsbühl, Germany by Clark & Kim Kays, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bootssteg am Hopfensee im Ostallgäu, Deutschland (Boats tied to jetty on Hop lake in Ostallgäu region, Germany)*









Bootssteg am Hopfensee im Ostallgäu, Deutschland (Boats tied to jetty on Hop lake in Ostallgäu region, Germany) by miquitos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Basteibrücke im Elbsandsteingebirge, Deutschland (Bastion bridge in Elbe sand stone mountains, Germany)*









[Basteibrücke im Elbsandsteingebirge, Deutschland (Bastion bridge in Elbe sand stone mountains, Germany) by miquitos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bavaria, Germany*









Bavaria, Germany by Clark & Kim Kays, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Brücke im Johannapark in Leipzig, Deutschland (Bridge at Johannapark in Leipzig, Germany)*









Brücke im Johannapark in Leipzig, Deutschland (Bridge at Johannapark in Leipzig, Germany) by miquitos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*A villa surounded by the trees of Schwarzwald, "The Black Forest", in Bad Herrenalb, Germany.*









Sans titre by Vaidotas Mišeikis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hofbräu Tent*









Hofbräu Tent by zhelen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Burg Eltz castle*









Burg Eltz castle by Isaac Wedin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ferry and vineyards at Beilstein*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/izik/2987758034/in/album-72157608621256018/


----------



## Boyshow

*Warnemünde - Hanse Sail*









Warnemünde - Hanse Sail 2010 by Carsten Pescht, sur Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Herrenhausen, Hannover, Lower Saxony*











source​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Hannover Opernplatz
*












source​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Freising, Bayern (Bavaria)*












quelle​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Allgäu vom Heißluftballon, Bayern (Bavaria)*












quelle​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Der Auftstieg, Bayern (Bavaria)*












quelle​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Cologne, North Rhine - Westphalia*












BILD Köln​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Garmisch-Partenkirchen, Bavaria*











light2PIXEL.net​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Partnachklamm, Garmisch-Partenkirchen, Bavaria*











light2PIXEL.net​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Garmisch-Partenkirchen, Bavaria*











light2PIXEL.net​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Garmisch-Partenkirchen, Bavaria*











light2PIXEL.net​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Lighthouse at Northern Point*












dresdenpix.de | Foto-Blog​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Seebrücke, Sellin, Mecklenburg - Vorpommern*












dresdenpix.de | Foto-Blog​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Sellin, Mecklenburg - Vorpommern*












dresdenpix.de | Foto-Blog​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Dresden, Saxony*












dresdenpix.de | Foto-Blog​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Rathen, Saxony*












dresdenpix.de | Foto-Blog​


----------



## Boyshow

*Schwerin castle - Schweriner Schloss*









Schwerin castle - Schweriner Schloss by Carsten Pescht, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Lenné park Schwerin - Schlosspark und Schloss Schwerin*


















Schwerin castle - view from city by Carsten Pescht, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Malchow*









Malchow by Carsten Pescht, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rostock, Mecklenburg*

]








after sunset ostsee(HDR) by Carsten Pescht, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*ROTHENBURG OB DER TAUBER*









TRAS LA ALFOMBRA VERDE by -MARCO POLO-, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber *









FUENTE by -MARCO POLO-, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber *









ARCOS by -MARCO POLO-, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber *









Hansel y Gretel viven aquí: yo los vi..... by -MARCO POLO-, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*NUREMBERG *









NUREMBERG (Alemania) by -MARCO POLO-, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber *









ROTHEMBURG OB DER TAUBER (Alemania) by -MARCO POLO-, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hauptmarkt (Nuremberg)*









Hauptmarkt (Nuremberg) by -MARCO POLO-, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber*









PANORÁMICA (Rothenburg ob der Tauber) by -MARCO POLO-, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Zugsitzblick Rasthaus on the Fern Pass, Austria. A place to rest with views of Zugspitze, Germany*









Zugsitzblick Rasthaus on the Fern Pass, Austria. A place to rest with views of Zugspitze, Germany by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg skyline*









Hamburg skyline (s) by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber*









HANSEL Y GRETEL by -MARCO POLO-, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hohenschwangau Castle at base of Neuschwanstein Castle*









Hohenschwangau Castle at base of Neuschwanstein Castle, Germany by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber*









RÖDERTOR by -MARCO POLO-, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*KAISERBURG (NUREMBERG)*









KAISERBURG (NUREMBERG) by -MARCO POLO-, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hohenschwangau Castle at base of Neuschwanstein Castle*









Hohenschwangau Castle at base of Neuschwanstein Castle, Germany by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg*









Hamburg by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Nuremberg*









PUENTE SOBRE EL RIO PEGNITZ by -MARCO POLO-, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Views from Neuschwanstein Castle*









Views from Neuschwanstein Castle, Germany by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Warnemünde lighthouse*









Warnemünde by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Nuremberg *









KAISERBURG (Nuremberg) by -MARCO POLO-, sur Flickr


----------



## Twister2010

Königssee und Watzmann vom Jenner aus gesehen by Godwi_, auf Flickr

Berchtesgaden - Blick vom Jenner auf den Königssee by Matthias Staubach, auf Flickr









by Philipp Klinger

Königssee by Max, auf Flickr

別有洞天 Königssee, Germany by Justin Lin, auf Flickr


----------



## Twister2010

Königssee by Uta Naumann, auf Flickr

Königssee und Watzmann by Thomas Wasserberg, auf Flickr

königssee... 2 by Angelika Hörschläger, auf Flickr

Obersee near Königssee by Yi Jiang, auf Flickr

Königssee Boat Trip by Claude, auf Flickr


----------



## Twister2010

The buoyant acrobatic flights of the Alpine Choughs by Ben The Man, auf Flickr

Maria Gern Church in Bavaria with Watzmann, Berchtesgaden, Germany Alps by junjie zhao, auf Flickr

Jenner by Stefan, auf Flickr

chapel by Werner, auf Flickr

Germany_Hintersee by Stefan L. Beyer, auf Flickr

Berchtesgadener Land, Bavaria, Germany by leeway0101, auf Flickr


----------



## Jozef77

*Lübeck*









source


----------



## Nando_ros

*Zitadelle Spandau, Berlin*


Zitadelle Spandau by St Gthl, en Flickr


An der Zitadelle by St Gthl, en Flickr


An der Zitadelle by St Gthl, en Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Landsberg am Lech, Bavaria*



Der rote Bus by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


----------



## Jozef77

*Hamburg, Elbe Philharmonic Hall*









source









source


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Hamburg*



Hamburg 19052008 dvd 0010_0061 by Dirk Buse, on Flickr



Hamburg 19052008 dvd 0010_0066 by Dirk Buse, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Landsberg am Lech, Bavaria*



Wasserläufer by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr



Über dem Mühlbach by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Dresden, Saxony *



ABM (Another Blue Monday) / Dresden, Germany by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Linderhof Palace, Bavaria*



Hohe Fontäne vor dem Schloss by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr



Neben dem Schloss by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*BMW Welt, Munich, Bavaria*



BMW Welt, Munich by Wallace Shackleton, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Dillenburg, Hesse*



Rothaarsteig Dillvariante by Dieter Steffmann, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin Olympiastadion.*


















Olympiastadion. by Stefan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*KAUFINGERSTRASSE (Munich)*









KAUFINGERSTRASSE (Munich) by -MARCO POLO-, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Views of Mittenwald*









Views of Mittenwald, Germany by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburger Altstadt*









Hamburger Altstadt by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*TV tower, the city and the sunset. Berlin*









TV tower, the city and the sunset. by Stefan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

* Munich*









KARLSTOR (La puerta de Carlos) by -MARCO POLO-, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Views of Mittenwald*









Views of Mittenwald, Germany by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schwerin Panorama explored*









Schwerin Panorama explored by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*KA300 - Illumination of Schloss Karlsruhe*



























KA300 - Illumination of Schloss Karlsruhe. by Stefan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich *









MARIENPLATZ (Ayuntamiento) by -MARCO POLO-, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Geigenbaumuseum (Violin museum), Mittenwald*









Geigenbaumuseum (Violin museum), Mittenwald, Germany by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg Maritimes Museum *









Hamburg Maritimes Museum HDR ( Explore ) by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Illumination of Schloss Karlsruhe.*









KA300 - Illumination of Schloss Karlsruhe. by Stefan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Reichstag -HDR- Berlin*









Reichstag -HDR- Berlin by -MARCO POLO-, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Views of Mittenwald*









Views of Mittenwald, Germany by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hambug Hafencity*









Hafengeburtstag - Hafencity by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss-Brunnen.*









Schloss-Brunnen. by Stefan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*German Landscape in Autumn*









German Landscape in Autumn by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*St. Peter & Paul Church, Mittenwald*









St. Peter & Paul Church, Mittenwald, Germany by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg port*









Last sunlight by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Jozef77

*Marktbreit*


----------



## Boyshow

*Sunset over Saar at "Alte Brücke".*









Sunset over Saar at "Alte Brücke". by Stefan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Köln - Cologne*









Koeln - Rheinauhafen by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Views of Mittenwald*









Views of Mittenwald, Germany by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Stade - Fischmarkt *
Stade is a city in Lower Saxony , Germany and part of the Hamburg Metropolitan region.









Stade - Fischmarkt by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Panorama of Schloss Bruchsal at sunset.*









Panorama of Schloss Bruchsal at sunset. by Stefan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*View From the Cat´s Back*









View From the Cat´s Back by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mittenwald*









Views of Mittenwald, Germany by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kirchentag Hamburg*









Kirchentag Hamburg by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Heidelberg's castle.*









Schlossbeleuchtung June 2015. by Stefan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Eberbach (Odenwald)*









Eberbach (Odenwald) by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mittenwald*









Views of Mittenwald, Germany by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg-Alster*









Jungfernstieg HDR by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt am Main*









Orange-black sunset. by Stefan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Transition (Odenwald Region, Germany)*









Transition (Odenwald Region, Germany) by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Views of Mittenwald*









Views of Mittenwald, Germany by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg @ night Samsung NX Explored*









Hamburg @ night Samsung NX Explored by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*City night lights / Frankfurt.*









City night lights / Frankfurt. by Stefan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*The Golden Sands of Kraichgau*









The Golden Sands of Kraichgau by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Views of Mittenwald*









Views of Mittenwald, Germany by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*[email protected] hour*









[email protected] hour by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin Jannowitzbrücke.*









Berlin Jannowitzbrücke. by Stefan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Baden-Württemberg*









Sporadic Spotlights by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Views of Mittenwald*









Views of Mittenwald, Germany by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*The Bastei Bridge in the Elbe Sandstone Mountains nearby Dresden*









Bastei by !eberhard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Speicherstadt Hamburg*









Speicherstadt Hamburg by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Westhafen.*









Westhafen. by Stefan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Die Goldene Stunde (Alte Bruecke, Heidelberg)*









Die Goldene Stunde (Alte Bruecke, Heidelberg) by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Leutaschklamm (Spirit Gorge), Austria/Germany border*









Leutaschklamm (Spirit Gorge), Austria/Germany border by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Steigenberger Frankfurter Hof*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2476152488/in/album-72157604950717047/


----------



## Boyshow

*the center of Hamburg.*









D5200 by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Cologne, North Rhine-Westphalia*


Cologne Cityview by Achim Thomae, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Fulda Cathedral, Hesse*


Fulda - Dom by Lotl Axo, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Klein-Winternheim, Rhineland-Palatinate*


Panoramaweg by Joerg1975, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Oberbaumbrücke, Berlin*


berlin oberbaum by davis.ac, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Walchensee, Bavaria*


Walchensee (explored) by Dominik Hartmann, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Lübeck, Schleswig-Holstein*


Hansestadt Lübeck by tenbike (www.jb-fotofreund.de), en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*The Elbe, Saxon Switzerland, Saxony*


Sin título by *Niceshoot*, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Mainz, Rhineland-Palatinate*


Germany - Mainz by Andrey Leontiev, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Skyline of Frankfurt.*









Skyline of Frankfurt. by Stefan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Cloud-Play (Wald-Katzenbach, Germany)*









Cloud-Play (Wald-Katzenbach, Germany) by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Leutaschklamm (Spirit Gorge), Austria/Germany border*









Leutaschklamm (Spirit Gorge), Austria/Germany border by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Findlingspark Nochten 
Autumn in the Boulder Park Nochten (Lusatia/Germany)*









Findlingspark Nochten by !eberhard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg*









Wasserschlösschen Samsung NX HDR by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurts skyline*









Ignatz-Bubis-Brücke. by Stefan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rolling Fog Under A Full Moon (Heidelberg, Philosopher's Way)*









Rolling Fog Under A Full Moon (Heidelberg, Philosopher's Way) by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Leutaschklamm (Spirit Gorge), Austria/Germany border*









Leutaschklamm (Spirit Gorge), Austria/Germany border by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bad Muskau*









Bad Muskau by !eberhard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*malerisches Hamburg*









malerisches Hamburg by Andreas Meyer, sur Flick


----------



## Boyshow

*Skyline in sunset. Frankfurt am Main*


















Lonely. by Stefan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*This is as close to a palm tree forest as Germany*









Green Gold by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Walk to Mittenwald from Leutaschklamm*









Walk to Mittenwald from Leutaschklamm by Jason, sur


----------



## Boyshow

*Bad Muskau the rebuild old castle*









Bad Muskau by !eberhard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg Binnenport Panorama *









Hamburg Binnenport Panorama Samsung NX 1000 by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Flößerbrücke at night.*









Flößerbrücke at night. by Stefan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Southern Palatinate (Germany)*









Southern Palatinate by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bertesgarten town centre, Bravaria*









Bertesgarten town centre, Bravaria, Germany by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Stuttgart Schlossplatz mit Pavillon und neuen Schloss*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3082199914/in/album-72157604950717047/


----------



## Boyshow

*Fischauktionshalle Hamburg*









Fischauktionshalle Hamburg by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Letniczka

*Extreme Sailing Series, Act 5, Hamburg*

Something else from Hamburg today:
Extreme Sailing Series, Act 5 (daily updates, July 2015, 23 - 26).
http://www.extremesailingseries.com/gallery/view/act-5-hamburg

An example:


----------



## Maciej z Kujaw

Boyshow said:


> *Bertesgarten town centre, Bravaria*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bertesgarten town centre, Bravaria, Germany by Jason, sur Flickr


*Berchtesgaden! *


----------



## Nando_ros

*The Zugspitze, Germany's highest mountain*


Auf der Zugspitze by fotissima♥, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Marienburg Castle, Lower Saxony*


Schloss Marienburg by Pablo, en Flickr


Schloss Marienburg by Pablo, en Flickr


Schloss Marienburg by Pablo, en Flickr


----------



## BEE2

Fantastic landscape and beautiful architecture.


----------



## BEE2

Are those castles or palaces rebuilt after WWII or they are original???


----------



## Jozef77

*Karlsruhe*












> Are those castles or palaces rebuilt after WWII or they are original???


they are original.


----------



## Boyshow

*Reichstagsgebäude. Berlin*









Reichstagsgebäude. by Stefan Schopohl, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Weimar*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3118628050/in/album-72157604950717047/


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg Wasserschlösschen*









Hamburg Wasserschlösschen by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Maciej z Kujaw

Boyshow said:


> *Bertesgarten town centre, Bravaria*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bertesgarten town centre, Bravaria, Germany by Jason, sur Flickr


Boyshow, please! :bash: - *Berchtesgaden!*


----------



## Boyshow

Maciej z Kujaw said:


> Boyshow, please! :bash: - *Berchtesgaden!*


What ?


----------



## Maciej z Kujaw

Boyshow said:


> What ?


Correct name of this town is *Berchtesgaden*, not "Bertesgarden".
Diese Stadt heißt *Berchtesgaden*.


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Laufen an der Salzach*, Upper Bavaria

*Oldtown, Stiftskirche and the river Salzach *

Oberndorf Walk 16 by Jeffrey Martin, auf Flickr

*Rupertusplatz and Townhall*








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/37124480

*Salzach bridge between Laufen (Upper Bavaria) and Oberndorf (Salzburg)*

Bridge over the Salzach Rover. by Andreas Hahner, auf Flickr









http://mein.salzburg.com/fotoblog/heimat/2013/09/sonnenaufgang-92.html


----------



## Boyshow

Maciej z Kujaw said:


> Correct name of this town is *Berchtesgaden*, not "Bertesgarden".
> Diese Stadt heißt *Berchtesgaden*.


Okay, thank you, but I'm not the photographer of those pictures those I posted


----------



## Boyshow

*Kölner Dom & Hohenzollernbrücke*









Kölner Dom & Hohenzollernbrücke, Köln, Germany by Luke Ma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*MedienHafen, Düsseldorf*









MedienHafen, Düsseldorf, Germany by Luke Ma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Brandenburger Tor, Berlin*









Brandenburger Tor, Berlin, Germany by Luke Ma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neues Palais, Postdam*









Neues Palais, Postdam, Germany by Luke Ma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Reichstag, Berlin*









Reichstag, Berlin, Germany by Luke Ma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sony Center, Berlin*









Sony Center, Berlin Germany by Luke Ma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Charlottenburg Palace, Berlin*









Charlottenburg Palace, Berlin, Germany by Luke Ma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Charlottenburg Palace, Berlin*









Charlottenburg Palace, Berlin, Germany by Luke Ma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sanssouci Royal Park, Postdam*









Sanssouci Royal Park, Postdam, Germany by Luke Ma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berliner Dom, Berlin*









Berliner Dom, Berlin, Germany by Luke Ma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*St. Nicholas Quarter, Berlin*









St. Nicholas Quarter, Berlin, Germany by Luke Ma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*St. Nicholas Quarter, Berlin*









St. Nicholas Quarter, Berlin, Germany by Luke Ma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*St. Nicholas Quarter, Berlin*









St. Nicholas Quarter, Berlin, Germany by Luke Ma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt Taunusturm Komplex*









Frankfurt Taunusturm Komplex by frawolf77, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Charlottenburg Palace, Berlin*









Charlottenburg Palace, Berlin, Germany by Luke Ma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*ECB Frankfurt Nightview No I*









ECB Frankfurt Nightview No I by frawolf77, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Reichstag, Berlin*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lukema/10422617133/in/album-72157633507142060/


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt Kaiserdom Panorama*









Frankfurt Kaiserdom Panorama by frawolf77, sur Flickr


----------



## Jozef77

*Berlin - Kreuzberg*
































source


----------



## Jozef77

*Berlin - mixed*

Checkpoint Charlie









Gendarmenmarkt









lot of cranes









sculptures









Unter den Linden








source


----------



## Nando_ros

*Hintersee*


Hintersee by libellenwellen, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Westerland*


#100 beach chair @ sunset by Martin Häfeli, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Old City Hall, Leipzig*


Winter by fotoartdiary I photography, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Fritzlar*


Fritzlar by Heinrich Pollmeier, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Friedenstein Castle, Gotha*


Gotha Castle by Batram, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Brandenburger Tor, Berlin*









Brandenburger Tor, Berlin, Germany by Luke Ma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*the cityscape, Berlin*









the cityscape, Berlin, Germany by Luke Ma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*the cityscape, Berlin*









the cityscape, Berlin, Germany by Luke Ma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*the cityscape, Berlin*









the cityscape, Berlin, Germany by Luke Ma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neue Synagogue, Berlin*









Neue Synagogue, Berlin, Germany by Luke Ma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Alexanderplatz, Berlin, Germany *









Alexanderplatz, Berlin, Germany - OM-D E-M5 by Luke Ma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*the city, Berlin*









the city, Berlin, Germany - OM-D E-M5 by Luke Ma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss Heidelberg during sunset.*









Schloss Heidelberg during sunset. by Stefan Schopohl, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wiesbaden*









Wiesbaden (Deutschland, Germany, Allemagne): die Marktkirche gesehen von dem Marktplatz, the Marktkirche seen from the marketplace, la Marktkirche vue depuis la place du marché. by Pierre, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neuschwanstein *









Neuschwanstein (Deutschland,Germany, Allemagne): Das großartige Schloß von Ludwig II von Bayern, das als die Inspiration zu Walt Disney gedient hat. Ludwig II of Bavaria magnificent castle, which was of use as inspiration to Walt Disney by Pierre, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Der Titisee*









Der Titisee (Deutschland, Germany, Allemagne): Schöner See, sehr touristisch, der in 800m Höhe im Schwarzwald gelegt ist. Attractive lake, very tourist, situated in 800m of height in the Black Forest. by Pierre, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Meersburg*









Meersburg (Deutschland, Germany, Allemagne):Fabelhaftes malerisches Dorf, auf den Borden des Bodensees. Magnificent picturesque village, on the lakesides of Constance. by Pierre, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Linderhof (Deutschland, Germany, Allemagne):Eines der großartigen Schlösser von Ludwig II von Bayern mit seinem fabelhaften Park. *









Linderhof (Deutschland, Germany, Allemagne):Eines der großartigen Schlösser von Ludwig II von Bayern mit seinem fabelhaften Park. One of Ludwig II of Bavaria luxurious castles with its magnificent park. by Pierre, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Linderhof *









Linderhof (Deutschland, Germany, Allemagne)ie Höhle von Venus, die künstliche Höhle, im Park des Schloßes, von Ludwig II von Bayern in der Ehrung an die Oper von Wagner, Tannhäuser.The cave of Venus, artificial cave in the park of the castle, wan by Pierre, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Herrenchiemsee*









Herrenchiemsee (Deutschland, Germany, Allemagne):Schloß von Ludwig II von Bayern, das vom Schloß von Versailles des Königs von Frankreich, Ludwig XIV fest inspiriert ist, dessen eifriger Bewunderer er war. Ludwig II of Bavaria castle strongly inspired by by Pierre, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Insel Mainau, Bodensee, lac de Constance*









Insel Mainau, Bodensee, lac de Constance: (Deutschland, Germany, Allemagne) : Eine besonders originelle Bank, un banc particulièrement original, A particularly original bench.... by Pierre, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Insel Mainau, Bodensee*









Insel Mainau, Bodensee, lac de Constance: (Deutschland, Germany, Allemagne) : Ein hübscher blühender Wasserfall, der friedlich zum See herunterfließt. An attractive flowery waterfall which falls peacefully towards the lake. Une jolie cascade fleurie qui by Pierre, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neuschwanstein *









Neuschwanstein (Deutschland,Germany, Allemagne): Das großartige Schloß von Ludwig II von Bayern, das als die Inspiration zu Walt Disney gedient hat.Der Zutritt des Schlosses Ludwig II of Bavaria magnificent castle, which was of use as inspiration to Walt by Pierre, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*München, Munich*









München, Munich (Deutschland, Germany, Allemagne) : Das Neues Rathaus gesehen von dem Marienplatz, the city hall seen from the Marienplatz, l'hôtel de ville vu depuis la Marienplatz. by Pierre, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Der romantische Rhein am kleinen Morgen nahe Lorelei.The romantic Rhine in the early hours near Lorelei.*









Deutschland, Germany, Allemagne : Le Rhin romantique au petit matin près de la Lorelei.Der romantische Rhein am kleinen Morgen nahe Lorelei.The romantic Rhine in the early hours near Lorelei. by Pierre, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden, Dresde*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9544453697/in/album-72157626456350764/


----------



## Boyshow

*Weimar*









Weimar, Deutschland, Germany, Allemagne: Die Bibliothek Anna Amalia, eine der schönste barocke Bibliothek der Welt, the library Anna Amalia, one of the most beautiful baroque library of the world. by Pierre, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*the Elbe Valley. Sehr spektakuläre felsige Naturschönheit, very spectacular rocky natural site, Sit*









Deutschland, Germany, Allemagne: Die sächsische Schweiz längs des Tales der Elba, la Suisse saxonne le long de la vallée de l'Elbe, Saxon switzerland along the Elbe Valley. Sehr spektakuläre felsige Naturschönheit, very spectacular rocky natural site, Sit by Pierre, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rastatt, Baden-Baden, Bade-Wurtemberg*









Rastatt, Baden-Baden, Bade-Wurtemberg, Deutschland, Germany, Allemagne: Schloss Favorite, Château de la Favorite, Castle Favorite. by Pierre, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Saarbrücken, Sarrebruck *









Saarbrücken, Sarrebruck (Deutschland, Germany, Allemagne): Light act project, festival de lumière, Festival of light, Lichtfestspiele. by Pierre, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

_*Brühl Köln *_









Brühl Köln Cologne Deutschland Germany Allemagne: Zone von Helldunkel im Garten des Schlosses Augustusburg, zone de clair-obscur dans le jardin du château Augustusburg,Zone of twilight in the garden of the castle Augustusburg by Pierre, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Köln *









Köln Cologne Deutschland Germany Allemagne : Der Bezirk Sankt Martin in der Altstadt mit im Hintergrund die Kirche Gross Sankt Martin, le quartier saint Martin dans la vieille ville avec en arrière plan l'église Gross Sankt Martin, by Pierre, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Köln*









Köln, Cologne, Deutschland, Germany, Allemagne: Das Kirchenschiff des fabelhaften gotischen Domes, la nef de la superbe cathédrale gothique, the nave of the magnificent Gothic cathedral by Pierre, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Brühl Köln*









Brühl Köln Cologne Deutschland Germany Allemagne: Perspektive Effekt im Wald des Schlosses Augustusburg, Effet de perspective dans la forêt du château Augustusburg, 3-dimensional effect in the forest of the castle Augustusburg by Pierre, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rastatt, Baden-Baden, Bade-Wurtemberg*









Rastatt, Baden-Baden, Bade-Wurtemberg, Deutschland, Germany, Allemagne: Schloss Favorite, Château de la Favorite, Castle Favorite. by Pierre, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden*









Dresden, Dresde, Deutschland, Germany, Der Innenhof des Schlosses, in Renaissance Stil. Kürzlich restauriert nach den Bombardierungen des zweiten Weltkrieges. by Pierre, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden, Dresde*









Dresden, Dresde, Deutschland, Germany, Allemagne. Die Kuppel der Fabelhafte kürzlich restaurierte Frauenkirche . by Pierre, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss Karlsruhe.*









Schloss Karlsruhe. by Stefan Schopohl, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bergfeste Dilsberg - Sacred Landscape*









Bergfeste Dilsberg - Sacred Landscape by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Altmühltal*









Altmühltal by !eberhard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Brandenburger Tor - Festival of lights *









Brandenburger Tor - Festival of lights 2012 by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Surreale Landschaft / Surreal landscape.*









Surreale Landschaft / Surreal landscape. by Stefan Schopohl, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dilsberg (Neckargemuend, Germany)*









Dilsberg (Neckargemuend, Germany) by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Burg Kipfenberg im Altmühltal*









Burg Kipfenberg im Altmühltal by !eberhard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin - Festival of lights*

















Berliner Dom - Festival of Lights 2012 by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*the harbour of Karlsruhe*









Sunset at the harbour by Stefan Schopohl, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin*









P-Dam by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Burg Kipfenberg im Altmühltal (Bayern)*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4036299383/in/album-72157604950717047/


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg blue port*
















Hamburg blue port 2012 by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Some Wooden Coasters of Germany

MAMMUT @ Tripsdrill Theme Park, *Treffentrill, Baden-Württemberg

First Drop | Mammut, Tripsdrill by Alex Korting, auf Flickr


"Mammut"... by Jensoo, auf Flickr

*
COLOSSOS @ Heide Park, *Soltau, Lower Saxony

Colossos by David Morton, auf Flickr

*WODAN @ Europa Park, *Rust, Baden-Württemberg

Wodan by JonnyFoulger, auf Flickr


Blue Fire & Wodan by Matthew Wells, auf Flickr

*EL TORO @ Freizeitpark Plohn,* Lengenfeld, Saxony

Im Rausch der Geschwindigkeit by MR-Fotografie, auf Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sunset at the harbour, Karlsruhe*









Sunset at the harbour by Stefan Schopohl, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*In a Rush (Berlin, Potsdamer Platz)*









In a Rush (Berlin, Potsdamer Platz) by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Leipzig altes Rathaus*









Leipzig altes Rathaus by !eberhard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Queen Mary 2 leaving Hamburg blue port*









Queen Mary 2 leaving Hamburg blue port by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hidden pathway.*









Hidden pathway. by Stefan Schopohl, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Via the Forest*









Via the Forest by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Köln*









Köln by !eberhard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Lüneburg historic center*









Lüneburg historic center by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Skyline Frankfurt.*









Skyline Frankfurt. by Stefan Schopohl, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Protestant Church at Dilsberg Castle*









Protestant Church at Dilsberg Castle by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mediapark Köln*









Mediapark Köln by !eberhard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg Rathaus*









Hamburg Rathaus by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Reichstag / Bundestag. Berlin*









Reichstag / Bundestag. by Stefan Schopohl, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*First Gold (Neckar)*









First Gold (Neckar) by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kranhäuser Köln*









Kranhäuser Köln by !eberhard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Lüneburg Hafen*









Lüneburg Hafen by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss Charlottenburg.*









Schloss Charlottenburg. by Stefan Schopohl, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*DaimlerChrysler City (Berlin)*









DaimlerChrysler City (Berlin) by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kölner Dom - Cologne Cathedral*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4641258513/in/album-72157604950717047/


----------



## Boyshow

*Weihnachtsmarkt mit Rathaus , Hamburg*









Weihnachtsmarkt mit Rathaus , Hamburg HDR by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Stülerbau.*









Stülerbau. by Stefan Schopohl, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Aspirations (Cologne Cathedral)*









Aspirations (Cologne Cathedral) by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Köln bei Nacht - Cologne at night*









Köln bei Nacht - Cologne at night by !eberhard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hafen City Hamburg, modern meets traditional*









Hafen City Hamburg, modern meets traditional by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss Charlottenburg.*









Schloss Charlottenburg. by Stefan Schopohl, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kölner Dom - Wolkendach*









Kölner Dom - Wolkendach by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Köln Altstadt - Cologne oldtown*









Köln Altstadt - Cologne oldtown by !eberhard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Fischauktionshalle NIVEA 100 Jahr Hamburg*









Fischauktionshalle NIVEA 100 Jahr Hamburg by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Reichstag / Bundestag. Berlin*









Reichstag / Bundestag. by Stefan Schopohl, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Will this Autumn be Golden*









Will this Autumn be Golden by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*München Hofbräuhaus*









München Hofbräuhaus by !eberhard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Fischauktionshalle NIVEA 100 Jahr Hamburg*









Fischauktionshalle NIVEA 100 Jahr Hamburg by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Regierungsviertel. Berlin*









Regierungsviertel. by Stefan Schopohl, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mauerwerk (Schloss Heidelberg)*









Mauerwerk (Schloss Heidelberg) by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sächsische Schweiz*









Sächsische Schweiz by !eberhard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Lüneburger Altstadt*









Schau mal wie schön Lüneburg ist by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Nikolaiviertel, Berlin*









Nikolaiviertel. by Stefan Schopohl, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Heidelberg Castle*









Heidelberg Castle - September 2014 by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sächsische Schweiz*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5074975377/in/album-72157604950717047/


----------



## Boyshow

*Altonaer Rathaus HDR, Hamburg Altona*









Altonaer Rathaus HDR, Hamburg Altona by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Herz-Jesu-Kirche at Westerntor*









Herz-Jesu-Kirche at Westerntor by Stefan Schopohl, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Old Cannon (Heidelbeg Castle)*









Old Cannon (Heidelbeg Castle) by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schwerin Castle*









Schwerin Castle by !eberhard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Queen Mary 2 in Hamburg *









Queen Mary 2 in Hamburg ( QM2 ) by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Karlsruhe*









Die neuen AVG-Stadtbahnen im Ersatzverkehr der Linie E1. by Stefan Schopohl, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*September (Heidelberg)*









September (Heidelberg) by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schwerin Castle*









Schwerin Castle by !eberhard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Queen Mary 2 in Hamburg , QM 2 visits Hamburg*









Queen Mary 2 in Hamburg , QM 2 visits Hamburg by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin*









Alex at Night by Stefan Schopohl, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Cologne Cathedral (Kölner Dom)*









Cologne Cathedral (Kölner Dom) by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schwerin*









Schwerin by !eberhard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Maman ,Spinne in Hamburg *









Maman ,Spinne in Hamburg HDR by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Burning sky over Berlin.*









Burning sky over Berlin. by Stefan Schopohl, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Containers and Water Sports (Mannheim)*









Containers and Water Sports (Mannheim) by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schwerin Altstadt*









Schwerin by !eberhard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Binnenhafen Hamburg*









Binnenhafen Hamburg by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin Alexanderplatz/ Karl-Liebknecht-Straße
Bus stop „Memhardstraße“*









BVG 3313 by Stefan Schopohl, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Potsdamer Platz Berlin (Wide)*









Potsdamer Platz Berlin (Wide) by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schwerin*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5120763988/in/album-72157604950717047/


----------



## Boyshow

*German Island Usedom . Sea gull on one of the sea bridges.*









Gull Usedom by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## James.B

Deutschland Uber Alles.


----------



## Boyshow

* Burg Nassenfels*









. Burg Nassenfels by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kothau, Ingolstadt, Bavaria*









Ingolstadt by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schwerin*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5135384296/in/album-72157604950717047/


----------



## Boyshow

*Sony Center Berlin*









Sony Center Berlin by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bavaria*









Outback by Chr.W., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Heimgarten*


















Sans titre by Chr.W., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*München*









Siegestor by Chr.W., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bayern . Bavaria*









Idylle by Chr.W., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich*









Tiny O by Chr.W., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Königsplatz*










*Bayerische Staatskanzlei*









Bayerische Staatskanzlei by Chr.W., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich*









My 1.5 Mio People Village by Chr.W., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Jochberg*









Jochberg by Chr.W., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bavaria*









Sans titre by Chr.W., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schlechtwetterfront*









Schlechtwetterfront by Chr.W., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kochel am See, Bavaria*









Epic #1 by Chr.W., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kaiserhof der Residenz - München*









Kaiserhof der Residenz - München by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Jagdschloss Grünau*









Jagdschloss Grünau ... by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Botanischer Garten München-Nymphenburg*









Botanischer Garten München-Nymphenburg by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Viktoriahaus ... 
... im Botanischen Garten München-Nymphenburg.*









Viktoriahaus ... by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Fassade des Kaufhauses Hirmer in der Fußgängerzone.
Dahinter die Türme der Frauenkirche.*









Hirmer by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*München weiß-blau*









München weiß-blau by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hohe-Schul-Straße in Ingolstadt*









Hohe-Schul-Straße by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hochwassermarken in Passau*









Hochwassermarken in Passau by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dreiflüssestadt Passau*









Dreiflüssestadt Passau by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Große Tümmler im Delphinarium im Tiergarten Nürnberg*









water play by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Olympiapark München aus dem Fernsehturm*









from above by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Im Nymphenburger Schlosspark in München*









We are not interested in tourist attractions. by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*BMW-Museum, München*









BMW-Museum, München by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*BMW-Welt, München*









BMW-Welt, München by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*BMW-Zylinder, München**









BMW-Zylinder, München by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin Tauentzienstraße*









BVG unknown by Stefan Schopohl, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Fürth Fussgängerzone*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5188765865/in/album-72157604950717047/


----------



## Boyshow

*Neues Palais III (Potsdam)*









Neues Palais III (Potsdam) by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*One more facing Germany's highest Mountain, the Zugspitze in the day's last light.*









Phoenix by www.flowtation.de - Florian Leist Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Ebersberg*, Upper Bavaria


Ebersberg by S H, auf Flickr


----------



## Letniczka

*Hamburg Central Station*

Hamburg, Central station as seen from the Reichsshof Hotel (Hilton).
Two + three spires 









http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/hilt...shof-hamburg-curio-collection-hilton-deu.html


----------



## soren5en

*Hamburg.Binnenhafen*


[URL="[/URL]


[URL="[/URL]


_by soren5en_


----------



## soren5en

*Hamburg.Peterstraße*


[URL="[/URL]


[URL="[/URL]


[URL="[/URL]


[URL="[/URL]


_by soren5en_


----------



## Nando_ros

*Frankfurt*


Frankfurt by Stefan Klauke, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Gemäldegalerie Alte Meister, Dresden*


Gemäldegalerie Alte Meister, Dresden by Sergey Orlov, en Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

beautiful Hamburg


----------



## Nando_ros

*Königssee, Bavaria*


Sin título by Brian Fulda, en Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Die Josefsthaler Wasserfälle, Schliersee, Bavaria*












Torsten Mühlbacher Fotografie
​


----------



## Nando_ros

*Eckernförde, Schleswig-Holstein*


20150409AE0009 by Astrid Evermann, en Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Waxenstein, Bavaria*












lightpixel.de
​


----------



## Nando_ros

*Königsforst near Köln*


APL_1301-ps by Jordan Wilms, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Heidelberg*


Heidelberg by Chico Wang, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Bremerhaven*


Sail 2015 by PixTuner, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Hamburg*


Here be culture and history by Einherjar2k8, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Sunflowers in Saxony-Anhalt*


Sunny Flower Power by Olli Henze, en Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Hopfensee , Bavaria*












Fellermann Photography
​


----------



## Nando_ros

*Jasmund National Park, Rügen Island, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*


Jasmund by Andreas Schinkel, en Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Sylvensteinspeicher bei Lenggries , Bavaria*











Dein Bayern​


----------



## hugodiekonig

> NB Fotografie hat dieses wunderschöne Bild direkt an der Bundesstraße zwischen Murnau und Weilheim aufgenommen













Dein Bayern​


----------



## Nando_ros

*Berlin*


Berlin Dom by Marcus Klepper, en Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

*St. Michael Kirche in München*












Dein Bayern​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Müncher Rathaus*













München Rathaus​


----------



## Nando_ros

*Mercedes Benz Museum, Stuttgart*


Mercedes-Benz-Museum, Stuttgart. by Stefan Schopohl, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Schluchsee, Baden-Württemberg*


Germany - Schluchsee by Andrey Leontiev, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Mönchwinkel, Brandenburg*


An der Spree, in der Nähe von Mönchswinkel, ca. 20 km östlich von Berlin by Martin Kalimera, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Quedlinburg*


strange place for offering the crown by heini.martinez, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Christuskirche, Mainz*


Germany - Mainz by Andrey Leontiev, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Westerhever Lighthouse, North Frisia, Schleswig-Holstein*


Westerhever Lighthouse by Oliver Scheuch, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Berlin*


Winter in Berlin by Dietrich Bojko, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Lindau, Bavaria*


L'entrée du port de Lindau Im Bodensee by Maël Faudot, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Kassel, Hesse*


Sunrise over Kassel, Germany by [email protected], en Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

I miss posting here. I will be more active here by 2016. I love Germany so much

Mit Liebe, Aus der mitte Asien - Philippinen


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Hannover Rathaus, Hannover, Lower Saxony*



IMG_8340_web - Das Neue Rathaus in Hannover by Alex DROP, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Hamburg*



IMG_7875_web - St. Pauli Landungsbrücken panorama by Alex DROP, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Hamburg*



IMG_8069_web - Wasserschloss deja vu by Alex DROP, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Hamburger Rathaus
Hamburg City Hall*



02_3 Panorama_web - Das Hamburger Rathaus by Alex DROP, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Hannover Rathaus*



IMG_8383_web - The Hanover New City Hall by night by Alex DROP, on Flickr​


----------



## Letniczka

*Hamburg*

Hamburg as seen from the "Tanzende Türme" / "Dancing Towers"

















Hosted on www.clouds-hamburg.de


By the way ...
A brand new 100 gigapixel panorama of Hamburg, 450000 x 225000.
The link since a bit too big  
http://hamburg-von-oben.de


----------



## MiguelKNA

I congratulate all the friends who post on this site so beautiful photographs Germany realize how great it is the country.
Thank you very much to all of you enjoy because they allow people like me who are thousands of kilometers how beautiful Germany.
Greetings from Southern Chile.


----------



## FelipeHorn

Beautiful Germany.


----------



## Letniczka

*Lüneburg*

Lüneburg, Niedersachsen/Lower Saxony, located about 20 km southeast of Hamburg.









































All pics from http://www.mathias-brodt.de


----------



## Nando_ros

*Bremen*


Moin Moin! (Bremen) by Robin TOURNADRE, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Hämelschenburg Castle, Lower Saxony*


Schloss Hämelschenburg by Hans-Peter Hein, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Kiel, Schleswig-Holstein*


Atlantic by Markus Schinke, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Ulenburg Forest, North Rhine-Westphalia*


path in the woods (explored) by K W, en Flickr


path in the woods - part two (explored) by K W, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Walhalla Memorial, Bavaria*


Europe // Germany // Walhalla by Michael S. Schwarzer, en Flickr


Europe // Germany // Walhalla by Michael S. Schwarzer, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Braunschweig, Lower Saxony*


Altstadtmarkt in Brunswick, Germany | www.christianjanik.com by Christian Janik | www.christianjanik.com, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Olympiazentrum München*









Olympiazentrum München by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Zinnen, Bavaria*









Zinnen by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ingolstadt - Altstadt*









Ingolstadt - Altstadt by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Altes Rathaus und Moritzkirche - Ingolstadt*









Altes Rathaus und Moritzkirche - Ingolstadt by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neues Schloss - Ingolstadt*









Neues Schloss - Ingolstadt by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

* Burg Kipfenberg**









. Burg Kipfenberg by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin Alexanderplatz/ Karl-Liebknecht-Straße
Bus stop „Memhardstraße“*









BVG 3321 by Stefan Schopohl, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Nürnberg Altstadt*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5197612207/in/album-72157604950717047/


----------



## Boyshow

*Sanssouci Park (Potsdam)*









Sanssouci Park (Potsdam) by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*the Karwendel Mountians of the Northern Alps. *









Karwendel Sunset by www.flowtation.de - Florian Leist Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kirchturm von Gungolding*









Kirchturm von Gungolding by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Altmühltal bei Arnsberg*









Altmühltal bei Arnsberg by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hundertwasserturm *
oder auch Kuchlbauer-Turm in Abensberg, Landkreis Kehlheim









Hundertwasserturm by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wolkenschatten - cloudshadows*









Wolkenschatten - cloudshadows by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Münster Zur Schönen Unserer Lieben Frau - Ingolstadt*









Dem Himmel entgegen - higher and higher by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Münster Zur Schönen Unserer Lieben Frau - Ingolstadt*









Münster Zur Schönen Unserer Lieben Frau - Ingolstadt by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ingolstadt an der Donau*









Ingolstadt an der Donau by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

* Mariä Himmelfahrt*









. Mariä Himmelfahrt by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Taschenturm in Ingolstadt*









Taschenturm in Ingolstadt by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Universität Rostock - Institut für Anatomie*









Universität Rostock - Institut für Anatomie by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Föhn über dem Kloster *
Kloster Benediktbeuern vor dem Herzogstand









Föhn über dem Kloster by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

_*High, higher, highest (die Bastei, Sachsen)*_









High, higher, highest (die Bastei, Sachsen) by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Erste Schneereste am Walchensee*









Erste Schneereste am Walchensee by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Endlich wieder Sonne! *
Heute hatten wir Föhn am Alpenrand, hier bei Königsdorf - und endlich wieder Sonne.









Endlich wieder Sonne! by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Walkers and climbers (die Bastei, Sachsen)*









Walkers and climbers (die Bastei, Sachsen) by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Burg Maus (Rheinland-Pfalz)*









Burg Maus (Rheinland-Pfalz) by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kirchturm im Nebel *
Münsing









Kirchturm im Nebel by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Burg Reichenstein (Rheinland-Pfalz)*









Burg Reichenstein (Rheinland-Pfalz) by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frühherbst am Sylvensteinsee*









Frühherbst am Sylvensteinsee by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*From above (die Bastei, Sachsen)*









From above (die Bastei, Sachsen) by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau *









Ein Schiff wird kommen ... by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Silver ribbon (Elbe river, Sachsen)*









Silver ribbon (Elbe river, Sachsen) by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Geretsried*









Später November an der Isar by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kloster Eberbach (Hessen)"*









Kloster Eberbach (Hessen) by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Über dem Regenbogen"*
Passau an einem Augustabend nach einem Gewitter









Über dem Regenbogen by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Paderborn*









Sans titre by Stefan Schopohl, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Nürnberg Henkerbrücke*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5209010988/in/album-72157604950717047/


----------



## Boyshow

*Relaxing at the Cathedral (Berlin)*









Relaxing at the Cathedral (Berlin) by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*the Eibsee (Lake Eib) *









In the Clouds by www.flowtation.de - Florian Leist Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bathed in blue (St Stephan, Mainz)*









Bathed in blue (St Stephan, Mainz) by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Houshmman

Boyshow said:


> *Bandele und Batout im Münchner (Munich)"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Löwenbrüder by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


Dieses Bild definiert meiner Kindheit in München! :heart:


----------



## Boyshow

*Burg Stahleck (Bacharach)*









Burg Stahleck (Bacharach) by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Die Kirche von Sarnthein *
Sarntal - Südtirol









Die Kirche von Sarnthein by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Tower with a view (Bingen am Rhein)*









Tower with a view (Bingen am Rhein) by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sunset in Ammersee (Bayern)*









Sunset in Ammersee (Bayern) by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*München*


















Herbst auf dem Campus by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Vor der Ludwigskirche *
München - Ludwigstraße









Vor der Ludwigskirche by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Stuck in the traffic (Marburg university)*









Stuck in the traffic (Marburg university) by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*München*









Vor dem Siegestor by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Marburg (Hessen)*









Marburg (Hessen) by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Elefanten-Dusche *
München - Elefanten beim Baden m Münchner Tierpark Hellabrunn









Elefanten-Dusche by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Marburg (Hessen)*









Marburg (Hessen) by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Der Isarwinkel *
Blick von der Peretshofener Höhe oberhalb von Geretsried nach Süden

Über diese Berge fahre ich heute für ein paar Tage nach Südtirol.









Der Isarwinkel by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Burg Stahleck (Bacharach)*









Burg Stahleck (Bacharach) by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Vor dem Dom *
Augsburg









Vor dem Dom by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Burg Schönburg (Oberwesel)*









Burg Schönburg (Oberwesel) by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rhine loop / Rheinschleife (Boppard)"*









Rhine loop / Rheinschleife (Boppard) by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Brunnen und Kirche"*
Augsburg 









Brunnen und Kirche by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Paderborn*









Sans titre by Stefan Schopohl, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*München*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5894779007/in/album-72157604950717047/


----------



## Boyshow

*Neuschwanstein, Bavaria"*









Neuschwanstein (one more shot...) by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Paderborn*









Sans titre by Stefan Schopohl, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*München Nationaltheater am Max Joseph Platz*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5985605264/in/album-72157604950717047/


----------



## Boyshow

*Cologne Cathedral (Kölner Dom) Exterior*









Cologne Cathedral (Kölner Dom) Exterior by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt City*









Twinkle Twinkle by www.flowtation.de - Florian Leist Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*In der Wieskirche*









In der Wieskirche by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Spring storm, Bavaria*









Spring storm by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Über der Brücke am Sylvensteinsee*









Über der Brücke am Sylvensteinsee by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Alsfeld (Hessen)*









Alsfeld (Hessen) by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss Neuschwanstein*









Märchenschloss by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Marburg*









Whose foot fits this shoe? by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hundsruck *









Farbverlauf überm Brotjacklriegel by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau - Ludwigstraße*









Sommer in der Stadt by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Elisabethkirche (Marburg, Hessen)*









Elisabethkirche (Marburg, Hessen) by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Life in an alpine town, Bavaria*









Life in an alpine town by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*München - nachts in der Fußgängerzone*









Hinterm Karlstor by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Marburg: Rathaus (Hessen)*









Marburg: Rathaus (Hessen) by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sonderham*









Vor dem Sonderhamer Weiher by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Choose your roof (Marburg, Hessen)*









Choose your roof (Marburg, Hessen) by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau - Träumen am Ufer von der Schiffsreise donauabwärts ...*









Traumschiff by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Waiting (Ammersee, Bayern)*









Waiting (Ammersee, Bayern) by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Vilshofen - Neben der Pfarrkirche"*









Winkelgasse by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Modern pilgrims (Kloster Andechs, Bayern)"*









Modern pilgrims (Kloster Andechs, Bayern) by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Paderborn*









Sans titre by Stefan Schopohl, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*München Englischer Garten*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5985605300/in/album-72157604950717047/


----------



## Boyshow

*Cologne - Inside the Dome *









Cologne - Inside the Dome IV by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt*









The Big City lights Up by _flowtation, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sonnenlicht im Dom*

Passau









Sonnenlicht im Dom by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bridge over troubled water (Munich)*









Bridge over troubled water (Munich) by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau - Innpromenade*









Enten-Versammlung by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Alsfeld, Hessen*









Your best side (Alsfeld, Hessen) by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*München im Abendglanz *









O zur blauen Stunde by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Fighting the clouds (Bavaria)*









Fighting the clouds by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau - Ludwigsplatz*









Kirchturm-Spiegelung by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Alsfeld, Hessen*









No cooking on Sunday! (Alsfeld, Hessen) by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Blick vom Lusengipfel nach Süden - rechts unten der Sommerweg*









Gipfelrast by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Alsfeld: Marktplatz (Hessen)*









Alsfeld: Marktplatz (Hessen) by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Abends unter dem Bahnhof, Passau*









Abends unter dem Bahnhof by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Fritzlarer Dom (Hessen)*









Fritzlarer Dom (Hessen) by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Fürsteneck*









Die Mündung der Wolfsteiner Ohe by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sun in the Vineyards in Beutelsbach / Stuttgart*









Curve in Vineyards by Habub3, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schlosshotel Klink an der Müritz *









Castle Klink by Habub3, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Castle Lichtenstein*









Castle Lichtenstein / Germany by Habub3, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Weissgerbergasse Nuremberg*









Weissgerbergasse Nuremberg by Habub3, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Stiftskirche Herrenberg mit blühendem Rapsfeld*









Church with Conola Field by Habub3, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Goslar*









Goslar by Habub3, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Holsten Tor Lübeck*









Holsten Tor Lübeck by Habub3, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Church's along the Rhine River, this Church was near Sankt Goarhausen*









Church's along the Rhine River, this Church was near Sankt Goarhausen, Germany.... by Bill Strouse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Church along the Rhine River in Germany....[/








Church along the Rhine River in Germany.... by Bill Strouse, sur Flickr*


----------



## Boyshow

*Baroque Castle Favorite in Ludwigsburg*









My Favorite Castle by Habub3, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Autumn atmosphere at the hangman's bridge Nuremberg*









Hangman Bridge Nuremberg by Habub3, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mutprobe am Georgenstein*









Mutprobe am Georgenstein by Claude, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*View in the castle courtyard Nuremberg*









Nuremberg Castle by Habub3, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*FC Bayern München vs. Hamburger SV*









FC Bayern München vs. Hamburger SV by Claude, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Church Nuremberg*









Church Nuremberg by Habub3, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Zugspitzdorf Grainau*









Zugspitzdorf Grainau by Claude, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bei Eschenlohe*









Bei Eschenlohe by Claude, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Our Lady's Church Nuremberg*









Our Lady's Church Nuremberg by Habub3, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Gaißach und der Juifen*









Gaißach und der Juifen by Claude, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Weissgerbergasse Nuremberg*









Weissgerbergasse Nuremberg by Habub3, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*The Neuschwanstein Castle."*









El Castillo de Luis II de Baviera by Fco. Javier Cuenca, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Moritzburg blue hour- Moritzburg blaue Stunde*









Moritzburg blue hour- Moritzburg blaue Stunde by Uta Naumann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Silhouette Dresden*









Silhouette Dresden by Uta Naumann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau*









Der weiße Dom über dem Inn by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Last days of winter, Bavaria*









Last days of winter by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Palais im großen Garten Dresden*









Palais im großen Garten Dresden by Uta Naumann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau*









Donauabwärts mit der Sissi by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bench with a view, Bayern*









Bench with a view by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Gläserne Manufaktur Dresden*









Gläserne Manufaktur Dresden by Uta Naumann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau - Abendmusik auf dem Residenzplatz*









Musikalische Soirée by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*St Servatius (Quedlinburg)*









St Servatius (Quedlinburg, Germany) by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Saxon Switzerland *
Sächsische Schweiz- Blick von der Bastei auf den Lilienstein









Saxon Switzerland by Uta Naumann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*An der Donaulände *
Passau









An der Donaulände by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*St Servatius, Quedlinburg*









St Servatius (Quedlinburg, Germany) by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Semperoper Dresden blue hour"*









Semperoper Dresden blue hour by Uta Naumann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau - Wochenmarkt auf dem Domplatz"*









Marktbesucher by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wernigerode castle "*









Wernigerode castle (Germany) by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Paderborn*









MAN Lion’s City L, PaderSprinter 74 by Stefan Schopohl, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Shopping street in Schwerin oldtown*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5135384296/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Alexanderplatz - Fernsehturm*









Alexanderplatz - Fernsehturm by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

* Fürstenzug mural, Dresden*









2011 07 12 - 143924z - Fürstenzug mural, Dresden - U 002 by Uli & Liz Baecker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*boat tour, Dresden *









2011 07 12 - 143307z - our boat, boat tour, Dresden - U 001 by Uli & Liz Baecker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

* fancy homes along river, boat tour, Dresden*









2011 07 12 - 140943z - fancy homes along river, boat tour, Dresden - U 004 by Uli & Liz Baecker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden famoust bridge sunset*









Blaues Wunder Sonnenuntergang by Uta Naumann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau - Innkai mit Schaiblingsturm*









Abendspaziergang by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Quedlinburg*









Quedlinburg (Germany) by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Paderborn*









MAN Lion’s City L, PaderSprinter 74 by Stefan Schopohl, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schwerin*









Schwerin by !eberhard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Midday (Berlin)*









Midday (Berlin) by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt City*









The Empire has risen by www.flowtation.de - Florian Leist Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bayern, Füssen, Schloss Hohenschwangau*









Bayern, Füssen, Schloss Hohenschwangau , 74414/5682 by roba66, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hintersee*









Hintersee by Michael, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden*









2011 07 12 - 140807z - fancy homes along river, boat tour, Dresden - U 003 by Uli & Liz Baecker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Meißen blaue Stunde*









Meissen blue hour by Uta Naumann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau bei 32°C*









Mittags an der Innpromenade by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Winter afternoon (Tegernsee)*









Winter afternoon (Tegernsee, Germany) by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Paderborn überzeugt*









Mercedes-Benz O405N2, PaderSprinter 52 by Stefan Schopohl, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schwerin *
Marktplatz mit Markthalle (jetzt Restaurant) und Dom in Schwerin









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5120763980/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Time Flies (Berlin)*









Time Flies (Berlin) by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt Sunset*









Frankfurt Sunset by www.flowtation.de - Florian Leist Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bayern, Füssen, Schloss Neuschwanstein*









Bayern, Füssen, Schloss Neuschwanstein , 74413/5696 by roba66, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hintersee*









Hintersee by Michael, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Danube Passau"*









Danube Passau by tewhiufoto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Regensburg - reflected *
Danube River, Bavaria









Regensburg - reflected by tewhiufoto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Steinerne Brücke (Stone Bridge) of Regensburg, built between 1135 and 1146.*









Autumn at the Old Stone Bridge by tewhiufoto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau mono*









Passau mono by tewhiufoto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Nuremberg*









night at holy spirit hospice by tewhiufoto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*On the Donau - Danube River
Regensburg*









Stadtamhof afternoon by tewhiufoto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Nuremberg skyline*









Nuremberg skyline by tewhiufoto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kapellplatz square, Altötting*









Kapellplatz square, Altötting by tewhiufoto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*afternoon passau*









afternoon passau by tewhiufoto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*near Freyung*
Bavarian Forest Bayerischer Wald









twilight by tewhiufoto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Waldkirchen mountain view 
Bavaria*









Waldkirchen mountain view by tewhiufoto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Nürnberger Burg*









Nürnberger Burg by tewhiufoto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau*









Danube by tewhiufoto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*View to old town and Austrian side of the River Salzach, Bavaria*









@ Burghausen by tewhiufoto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Freyung Grafenau region*
Bavaria Germany









Waldkirchen by tewhiufoto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Arnulfsplatz, Regensburg*









Arnulfsplatz by tewhiufoto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Joing of Danube at Passau by the Ilz River from the north.*









Confluence by tewhiufoto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau Sunset*









Passau Sunset by tewhiufoto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Paderborn: *









MAN Lion’s City L, PaderSprinter 77 by Stefan Schopohl, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schwerin*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5116875173/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Details at Sony Center (Berlin)*









Details at Sony Center (Berlin) by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ramsau*









Ramsau by Michael, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Füssen , in der Altstadt*









Füssen , in der Altstadt, 74411/5679 by roba66-off on holiday, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Nymphenburg Palace*









Nymphenburg Palace II by www.flowtation.de - Florian Leist Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Twister2010

Regensburg von oben 04.02.2015 by armenius007, auf Flickr

Regensburg von oben 04.02.2015 by armenius007, auf Flickr

Regensburg von oben 01/2015 by armenius007, auf Flickr

Regensburg von oben 01/2015 by armenius007, auf Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Karlsruhe*









Karlsruhe by webeagle12, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Karlsruhe*


















Karlsruhe by webeagle12, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Karlsruhe*









Karlsruhe by webeagle12, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*night view of brandeburg gate in berlin*









20130828-Canon EOS 5D Mark II-8422 by Bartek Rozanski, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin*









20130828-Canon EOS 5D Mark II-8386 by Bartek Rozanski, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich*









Munich by webeagle12, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*another take of sellin pier night illumination*









20130827-Canon EOS 5D Mark II-8309 by Bartek Rozanski, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*town of stralsund, mecklenburg-vorpommern*









20130827-Canon EOS 5D Mark II-8247 by Bartek Rozanski, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich Buildings*









Munich Buildings by webeagle12, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*historic harbor of wismar, mecklenburg-vorpommern*









20130826-Canon EOS 5D Mark II-8091 by Bartek Rozanski, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*historic salt warehouses at trave river in lubeck, schleswig-holstein*









20130826-Canon EOS 5D Mark II-8004 by Bartek Rozanski, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich Buildings*









Munich Buildings by webeagle12, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*MunchenTram*









MunchenTram #7 by webeagle12, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*night descend over the old hanzeatic city of lubeck, schleswig-holstein*









20130825-Canon EOS 5D Mark II-7986 by Bartek Rozanski, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*old merchant ships moored at the trave river in lubeck, schleswig-holstein*









20130825-Canon EOS 5D Mark II-7967 by Bartek Rozanski, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich*









Munich Buildings by webeagle12, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich City Life*









Munich City Life by webeagle12, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*holstein gate in hansestadt lubeck*









20130825-Canon EOS 5D Mark II-7952 by Bartek Rozanski, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich City*









Munich City by webeagle12, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Old merchant houses at the untertrave river in lubeck, on a sunny summer afternoon*









20130825-Canon EOS 5D Mark II-7945 by Bartek Rozanski, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*St. Peter's Church, Lubeck.*









Lubeck-031 by [email protected]uite, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neuer Markt (New Market Square) in Rostock*









Neuer Markt (New Market Square) in Rostock Germany by TOTORORO.RORO, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schwerin Castle in Schwerin *









Schwerin Castle in Schwerin Germany by TOTORORO.RORO, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

_Staatliches Museum Schwerin in Schwerin_









Staatliches Museum Schwerin in Schwerin Germany by TOTORORO.RORO, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*The Rostock City Hall in Rostock*


















The Rostock City Hall in Rostock Germany by TOTORORO.RORO, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*The view of Schwerin Lake from the island of Schwerin Castle in Schwerin *









Vacations by TOTORORO.RORO, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*City Skyline of Warnemünde in Rostock *









City Skyline of Warnemünde in Rostock Germany by TOTORORO.RORO, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*leaning spires of the cathedral of lubeck, schleswig-holstein*









20130825-Canon EOS 5D Mark II-7844 by Bartek Rozanski, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Lubeck*









Lubeck-032 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*postcard from speicherstadt (Hamburg)*









20130823-Canon EOS 5D Mark II-7504 by Bartek Rozanski, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*St. Peter's Church, Lubeck.*









Lubeck-019 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden Castle*









Dresden Castle by Uta Naumann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau - am Innkai nach Sonnenuntergang*









Hinunter zur Ortspitze by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Quedlinburg by night*









Quedlinburg by night (Germany) by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Paderborn*









MAN Lion’s City L, PaderSprinter 77 by Stefan Schopohl, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Lake Schwerin*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5116875167/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Reichstagsgebaeude 2014 (Berlin)*









Tension @ Reichstagsgebaeude 2014 (Berlin) by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berchtesgaden In The Morning*









Berchtesgaden In The Morning by Michael, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Füssen ,Altstadt*









Füssen , in der Altstadt, 74410/5681 by roba66-off on holiday, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*the Nymphenburg Palace*









Follow me into the Light of the Palace by www.flowtation.de - Florian Leist Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*golden sun over the nordelbe river in hamburg*









20130823-Canon EOS 5D Mark II-7455 by Bartek Rozanski, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Lubeck*









Lubeck-094 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## erbse

My lovely hometown *Neubrandenburg* in Mecklenburg in the wild North-East of Germany. Happy belated Day of German Unity! 









Gerhard Rosenfeld, foto-community


----------



## erbse

*Frankfurt* and the Main river, celebrating 25 years of the German Reunification on October 3 









25 Jahre TAG DER DEUTSCHEN EINHEIT by Richard Keil, auf Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Berlin Skyline*


Berlin - Skyline Panroama Tiergarten by Jean Claude Castor, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden Castle blue hour*









Dresden Castle blue hour by Uta Naumann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau *









Tageszeiten by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Quedlinburg*









Quedlinburg (Germany) by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Paderborn*









Mercedes-Benz O405N2, PaderSprinter 54 by Stefan Schopohl, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schwerin Castle*









Schwerin Castle by !eberhard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Reichstag (Berlin)*









Reichstag (Berlin) by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Maria Gern*









Maria Gern by Michael, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Füssen ,Altstadt*









Füssen ,, Blick zum Schloss, 74408/5689 by roba66-off on holiday, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Maria Gern*









Maria Gern by Michael, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Füssen , Das Hohe Schloss*









Füssen , Das Hohe Schloss, 74392 by roba66-off on holiday, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Linderhof*









Moonlight Star Trails by www.flowtation.de - Florian Leist Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mülsborn*









20140222-Canon EOS 6D-2266 by Bartek Rozanski, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kiel*









Kiel-045 by [email protected]hotosuite, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Korbach*









Mirrored half-timbered houses by Helmut Hess, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Erfurt*









Cathedral Square with May tree by Helmut Hess, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Reichstag, Berlin*









Reichstag by Helmut Hess, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Brunnen auf dem Wenigemarkt im Sommer-Sonnen-Licht*









Brunnen auf dem Wenigemarkt im Sommer-Sonnen-Licht by Uwe Driesel, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Erfurt*









Vor dem Blumenmarkt auf dem Domplatz by Uwe Driesel, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Erfurt*









Roadster by Helmut Hess, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hochzeit in Erfurt oder nach der Biker-Trauung. *









Hochzeit in Erfurt oder nach der Biker-Trauung. Schnappschuss mit der G3 von Lumix by Uwe Driesel, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin"*









view from a bridge by Helmut Hess, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Blick vom Domplatz Erfurt"*









Blick vom Domplatz Erfurt durch den Mai - Baum! Mai 2012 by Uwe Driesel, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden Nachtaufnahme- blaue Stunde*









Dresden Nachtaufnahme- blaue Stunde by Uta Naumann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Der Blick von der Lokomotive über den Amselsee in Richtung Rathen und Bastei. Saxony*









Obenauf! by fresch-energy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau - Stadtführung an der Residenz*









Hinter dem Dom by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Blushing mountains, Bavaria*









Blushing mountains by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Karlsruhe*








CIMG1428 by Stefan Schopohl, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mediapark Köln*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4641124007/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Erfurt*









Christmas Market -1- by Helmut Hess, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Erfurt, Thuringe*









DOMANGUCKER aus Köln? Erfurt an einem Februar Abend 2011! ...Blick auf Dom und Severi vom Domplatz. by Uwe Driesel, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Domplatz - Erfurt"*









Domplatz - Erfurt by Helmut Hess, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Erfurt"*









Am Wegesrand hinter dem Dom, dunkle Gestalten auf dem Heimweg in der Stiftsgasse. by Uwe Driesel, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Görlitz Görliwood, Saxony*









Görliwood by fresch-energy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau - Altstadt*









Im Steinweg by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Brandenburger Tor by night (Berlin)*









Brandenburger Tor by night (Berlin) by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Köln*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4610697147/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Heidelberg Castle - North Balkony*









Heidelberg Castle - North Balkony by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Olympic Park, Munich*









Olympic Park by Michael, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bayern,Füssen, Das Hohe Schloss*









Bayern,Füssen, Das Hohe Schloss, 74385 by roba66-off on holiday, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Moonlight Lake, Bavaria*









Moonlight Lake by www.flowtation.de - Florian Leist Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*hochschwarzwald mountain range as seen from kandel*









20141102-Canon EOS 6D-6242 by Bartek Rozanski, sur Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

*Hamburg Town Hall*


Lobby, Hamburger Rathaus, Hamburg, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

*Marktplatz, Bremen*


Marktplatz, Bremen, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Gemeinde Fuchsstadt*









Contact to top by Helmut Hess, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Erfurt, Thuringia*









Staatskanzlei by Helmut Hess, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

* Johannesstraße, Erfur*









So schön BUNT ist Erfurt heute! ...die Johannesstraße mit Johannesturm im September 2010 by Uwe Driesel, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Erfurt*









Krämerbrücke -14- by Helmut Hess, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

* Erfurter Dom*









Unterm Himmel im Puffbohnenland! Erfurts Wolkenkratzer! by Uwe Driesel, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Leipzig 2015 – Nicholaikirche*









Leipzig 2015 – Nicholaikirche by Michiel, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hiddensee*









Hiddensee by Helmut Hess, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Naumburger Dom St. Peter und St. Paul*









Naumburg an der Saale by Ralf Krause, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Leipzig 2015 – Thomaskirche*









Leipzig 2015 – Thomaskirche by Michiel, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sellin"*









Sellin by Helmut Hess, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Erfurt Germany" *
Dom - Cathedral









Erfurt Germany by Ralf Krause, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Leipzig 2015 – Commerzbank"*









Leipzig 2015 – Commerzbank by Michiel, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Görlitz*









Guten Abend Görlitz! by fresch-energy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Letztes Abendrot über der Donau*









Letztes Abendrot über der Donau by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Zeughaus an der Spree (Berlin)*









Zeughaus an der Spree (Berlin) by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Burg Kipfenberg im Altmühltal (Bayern)*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4036299367/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*View from Hornisgrinde Mountain down on village Kappelrodeck Rhine Valley.*









Black Forest - View From Hornisgrinde Mountain on Kappelrodeck by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden*









Silvester 2012 by Michael, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bayern, Füssen , Das Hohe Schloss und St. Mang*









Bayern, Füssen , Das Hohe Schloss und St. Mang , 74383/5662 by roba66, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfur*









West Harbour Night Lights by www.flowtation.de - Florian Leist Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bernau im schwarzwald*









20141031-Canon EOS 6D-5950 by Bartek Rozanski, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rainy day in Berlin*









Rainy day in Berlin by Helmut Hess, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Thüringer Land*









Thüringer Land by Helmut Hess, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Erfurt Dom - Cathedral*









Erfurt Germany by Ralf Krause, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Erfurt Germany *
Zitadelle Petersberg









Erfurt Germany by Ralf Krause, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt*









under the red bridge by Helmut Hess, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bad Kösen*









Bad Kösen by Ralf Krause, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*The Western Leipzig*









Leipzig 2015 – The Western Leipzig by Michiel, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt*









PWC @ FFM by Helmut Hess, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bad Kösen *
Kuranlage - Health resort









Bad Kösen by Ralf Krause, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Leipzig 2015 – Ranstädter Steinweg*









Leipzig 2015 – Ranstädter Steinweg by Michiel, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*keyhole Frankfurt"*









keyhole by Helmut Hess, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bad Kösen "*
Kuranlage - Health resort









Bad Kösen by Ralf Krause, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Leipzig 2015 – Corner of Thomasiusstraße and Jahnallee"*









Leipzig 2015 – Corner of Thomasiusstraße and Jahnallee by Michiel, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sonniges Dresden*









Sonniges Dresden by fresch-energy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau - Heuwinkel*









Pause im Schatten by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Marzipan houses*









Marzipan houses by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*München Neuhauser Str.*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4034291239/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Romantic Heidelberg - Old City with Ruins*









Romantic Heidelberg - Old City with Ruins by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ratisbon*









Ratisbon by Michael, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bayern, Füssen, St. Mang- Benediktinerkloster*









Bayern, Füssen, St. Mang- Benediktinerkloster, 74381/5664 by roba66, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*the skyline of Frankfurt*









The Day's last City Lights by www.flowtation.de - Florian Leist Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*a village in hochschwarzwald*









20141031-Canon EOS 6D-5838 by Bartek Rozanski, sur Flickr


----------



## dreis

Trier in the Fall. Some of Germany's greatest sights are located here. You can see 2 in this picture: Trier Cathedral(built on existing Roman Palace) and Basilica of Constantine(former Roman palace built by Constantine). 
Where else in Germany has similar sights as these that date to Roman times?










Picture taken by me.


----------



## dreis

Here is the cloister of Trier Cathedral. You can see the former Roman building in the middle area. Liebfrauenkirche is on the left side of picture and is the oldest Gothic cathedral in Germany. 










Picture taken by me https://www.flickr.com/photos/skyisland/albums


----------



## dreis

Underneath Trier Cathedral a huge Roman fresco ceiling was discovered in 1946 after archaeological excavations were taken place. The fresco was in 30,000 fragments which had to be put together like a puzzle which took 10 years! The fresco is now on display at Dom Museum which is right next door to the cathedral. Here's my image of one of 12 frescos: 









Photo by me: https://www.flickr.com/photos/skyisland/albums


----------



## dreis

Trier Hauptmarkt, in my many travels of Germany's big and mid-sized cities Trier's old market square is one of the most impressive. The building you see in the middle(Steipe) was totally destroyed and if you look at pictures of Trier in the 60-70s the building is not there at all! While Trier has it's share of ugly modern buildings built over destroyed WW2 buildings at least the main square has all the charm of the past by the faithful reconstructions. I can say that from studying many old photographs of Trier from the 1890s-1940s.










Picture by me: My Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Zu Besuch von Schloss Neuschwanstein im Winter (Blick von der Marienbrücke)*









Zu Besuch von Schloss Neuschwanstein im Winter (Blick von der Marienbrücke) by longyan79, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hohenschwangau Castle.*









View from Neuschwanstein Castle by Alexei Popkov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*View from Hohenschwangau Castle.*









View from Hohenschwangau Castle. by Alexei Popkov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt @ night*









Frankfurt @ night by Helmut Hess, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Erfurt, Oktoberfest auf dem Domplatz*









Erfurt Germany by Ralf Krause, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Leipzig 2015 *









Leipzig 2015 – Waiting for the red light by Michiel, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt*









Frankfurt by Helmut Hess, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Erfurt Germany *
Altstadt - old City









Erfurt Germany by Ralf Krause, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Leipzig 2015 – Tram 1109 to Wahren*









Leipzig 2015 – Tram 1109 to Wahren by Michiel, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Friedrichsthal Castle, Gotha*









Friedrichsthal Castle by Helmut Hess, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss Kochberg - Castle Kochberg*









Schloss Kochberg by Ralf Krause, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Leipzig 2015 – Tram 1231*









Leipzig 2015 – Tram 1231 by Michiel, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Orangerie, Gotha"*









Orangerie -2- by Helmut Hess, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss Kochberg - Castle Kochberg"*









Schloss Kochberg by Ralf Krause, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Leipzig 2015 – Straßenbahnmuseum – Tram 179 & 86 meets 1206"*









Leipzig 2015 – Straßenbahnmuseum – Tram 179 & 86 meets 1206 by Michiel, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*The Schlossplatz in Dresden just before sunset.*









Skies on fire by fresch-energy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau *









Abends an der Ortspitze by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wernigerode castle *









Wernigerode castle (Germany) by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Weimar*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3118628050/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow

*Black Forest - German Bus Stop Specialty*









Black Forest - German Bus Stop Specialty by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Zugspitze *
The Zugspitze is not only the largest mountain of Germany, but also one of the most beautiful.









Zugspitze by Michael, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Allgäu, Füssen , Hauptstraße in der Altstadt*









Allgäu, Füssen , Hauptstraße in der Altstadt , 74371/5652 by roba66, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt *









Mainhattan Sunset by www.flowtation.de - Florian Leist Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*beautiful frosty morning in hinterzarten*









20141031-Canon EOS 6D-5819 by Bartek Rozanski, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Blumenpracht im Schlossgarten Schwetzingen*









Sommerblumen by Robert Schüller, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bremm - An der Mosel*









Bremm - An der Mosel by Thorsten R., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mosel nahe Bremm, Deutschland (Germany, Mosel river near Bremm)*









Mosel nahe Bremm, Deutschland (Germany, Mosel river near Bremm) by Rashid Khan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Approaching Bremm on the Moselle*









Approaching Bremm on the Moselle by Pete Conner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Basteibrücke im Elbsandsteingebirge, Deutschland (Bastion bridge in Elbe sand stone mountains, Germany)*









Basteibrücke im Elbsandsteingebirge, Deutschland (Bastion bridge in Elbe sand stone mountains, Germany) by miquitos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bootssteg am Hopfensee im Ostallgäu, Deutschland (Boats tied to jetty on Hop lake in Ostallgäu region)*









Bootssteg am Hopfensee im Ostallgäu, Deutschland (Boats tied to jetty on Hop lake in Ostallgäu region, Germany) by miquitos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Brücke im Johannapark in Leipzig, Deutschland (Bridge at Johannapark in Leipzig, Germany)*









Brücke im Johannapark in Leipzig, Deutschland (Bridge at Johannapark in Leipzig, Germany) by miquitos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Stück in Germany - Dresden After the Bombing, Way after the Bombing*









Stück in Germany - Dresden After the Bombing, Way after the Bombing by Trey Ratcliff, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neuschwanstein Castle - Bavaria*









The Castle by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*[email protected] (Norddeutschland)*









[email protected] by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich Cityview *









Munich Cityview - Explored by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bavarian Lake*









Bavarian Lake by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hohenzollern*









Enlightenment by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*[email protected] (Norddeutschland)*









Lighthouse III by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Lake Ammersee - Explored *
Bavaria Germany









Lake Ammersee - Explored by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Norddeutschland*









Lighthouse II by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Alpine Lake, Bavaria*









Alpine Lake XI by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*National Park Berchtesgaden / Bavaria*









Alpine Lake IX - Explored - by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*National Park Berchtesgaden / Bavaria*









Alpine Lake VII by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Alpine Lake, Bavaria*









Alpine Lake V by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Alpine Silhouette, Bavaria*









Alpine Silhouette by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bavarian View*









Bavarian View - Explored - by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Alpine Lake, Bavaria*









Alpine Lake III by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Alpine Lake, Bavaria*









Alpine Lake II by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Cologne*









Classic view of.... by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hubertusbrunnen - Munich *









Summer Evening by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Nymphenburg Castle, Munich *









Nymphenburg Castle Vol. 2 by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Cologne City view*









Cologne Cityview by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich *









BMW World by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg Panorama View*









Hamburg Panorama View by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt *









Another Skyline.... by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ammersee Bavaria*









Blue Hour by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neuschwanstein Castle / Bavaria *









Epic Landscape - Explored - by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt Citylights*









Frankfurt Citylights by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden Cityscape*









Dresden Cityscape by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Local weather phenomenon - Foen clouds in the Bavarian alps.*









Weather phenomenon by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Winter Sunset (Bavaria)*









Winter Sunset by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neuschwanstein Castle Bavaria*









Fairytale Country Part II by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*View to Karwendel Mountains - Bavarian Alps.*









Winter Landscape by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bavarian Lake*









Bavarian Lake by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Lake Chiemsee - Bavaria*









Waiting 4 sunset by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Black Forest *









Winter Magic - Explored - by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bavarian Lake*









Bavarian Lake by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Lake Walchensee Bavaria*









Hitchcock - The Fog by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bavarian Wintertime*









Bavarian Wintertime by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Modern Architecture, Berlin*


















Modern Architecture by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden Saxony*









Dresden by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Osterseen (Bavaria - Germany)*









Alpine Reflections - Explored by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sunrise @ Brandenburg Gate, Berlin *









Sunrise @ Brandenburg Gate by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Skyline Frankfurt am Main*









Mainhattan - Explored - by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Lake Forggensee*









Lake Forggensee by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Green Subway, Hamburg*









Green Subway by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg @ Night*









Hamburg @ Night - Explored by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neuschwanstein Castle Bavaria - Foehnstorm*









Fairytale Country - Explored by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Autumn Sunrise (Bavaria)*









Autumn Sunrise by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Autumn mood at Lake Eibsee Bavaria*









Reflections by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt Citylights*









Frankfurt Citylights III by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg Late Night*









Hamburg Late Night by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bavarian Landscape *
View to mountain Säuling and Castle Neuschwanstein









Bavarian Landscape by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Lake Eibsee / Germany*









Bavarian Island by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Thunderstorm *
Island Reichenau - Lake Constance









Thunderstorm by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*River Valley (Bavaria)*









River Valley by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Alpine view, Bayern / Bavaria*









Alpine view by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss Moritzburg - Saxony*









Thunderstorm by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Karwendel Panorama*









Karwendel Panorama by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Isar Valley Bavaria*









Caribbean Colours by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich... *
....with alpine view (Zugspitze Mountain)









Munich... by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Allianz Arena Munich*









Futboooool by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Poppy Sunset, Bavaria*









Poppy Sunset II by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Alpine Sunset - Bavaria*









Alpine Sunset - Bavaria/Germany by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Cologne cityscape*









Cologne cityscape II by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bavaria Germany*









Beautiful Day by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Geroldsee, Bavaria*









Geroldsee, Bavaria by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Geroldsee *
Bavaria Germany









Geroldsee by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neuschwanstein Castle - a nineteenth-century Romanesque Revival palace in Bavaria.*









Fairytale Castle by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Autumn Morning Bavaria - after sunrise*









Early Morning II by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Autumn landscape - Schweigsee Bavaria.*









Early Morning by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Pöllatschlucht - Neuschwanstein Castle (Bavaria)*









Frozen by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Osterseen Bavaria*









Autumn by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Probably Germany's most shot scenery. Neuschwanstein Castle - Bavaria.*









[email protected]'s Castle - Explored - by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*View from Hopfensee to Castle Neuschwanstein.*









Autumn Landscape - Explored - by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neuschwanstein Castle - Bavaria*









German Classics by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Chapel *
Heuwinklkapelle Iffeldorf Bavaria









Chapel by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Early morning: National Park Berchtesgaden - Königssee*









Reflections by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*St. Bartholomä - Königssee *
View to Watzmann









St. Bartholomä - Königssee by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Obersee - Bavaria*









Obersee - Bavaria by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Königssee Bavaria*









Königssee Bavaria by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Königssee *
St. Bartholomä









Königssee by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bavarian Lakes *
View to Kochelsee and Starnberger See (in the Background on the left).









Bavarian Lakes by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bavarian Alps *
View from Herzogstand to the green Walchensee









Bavarian Alps by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Alpine Chapel *
...with view to Walchensee (Bavaria)









Alpine Chapel by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich Cityscapes*









Munich Cityscapes by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Isar Valley, Bavaria*









Isar Valley by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*[email protected] (Bavaria)*









Boathouse II by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## sunpandonald

*Beautiful*



Boyshow said:


> *Meine Interpretation der schönsten Brücke Berlins (My own interpretation ot the most beautiful bridge from Berlin)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oberbaumbrücke in der Dämmerung (Oberbaumbrucke during the dawn) by berlin-belichtet.de, on Flickr


This is one beautiful bridge.


----------



## Boyshow

*Fraueninsel, Bavaria*









Baviera - Germany by Angelo Miceli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Alpsee Lake*









Baviera - Germany by Angelo Miceli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss Hoenschwangau*









Hoenschwangau - Germany by Angelo Miceli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg *









Hamburg / Germany by dicau58, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt skyline*









skyline by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt skyline*









skyline by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt Skyline*









Frankfurt Skyline by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kaub, Gutenfels Castle*









Kaub Germany by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Koblenz church interior*









Koblenz church interior by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Koblenz church*









Koblenz church by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Koblenz cityscape*









Koblenz Germany by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Koblenz church*









Koblenz church by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Königssee, Bayern*









St. Bartholomä by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Königssee, Bayern*









Königssee by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Koblenz church*









Koblenz church by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Koblenz Electoral palace architecture*









Koblenz Germany by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Koblenz Electoral palace, the main facade*


















Koblenz palace by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Goslar church interior*









Goslar church interior by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*St. Bartholomä *
Königssee, Bayern









St. Bartholomä by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss Linderhof / Bavaria*









Schloss Linderhof / Bavaria by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Goslar Market church, the high towers of this medieval Romanesque building. Lower Saxony*









church by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

*Art Deco Staircase, Haus Atlantis, BREMEN*


Art Deco Staircase, Haus Atlantis, Bremen, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloß Ahrensburg*









Ahrensburg by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Goslar*









Goslar Germany by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Goslar street*









Goslar street by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Goslar. Saxony*









Goslar Germany by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Goslar church interior*









Goslar church interior by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloß Ahrensburg *









Ahrensburg by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hannover architecture, Herrenhausen palace*









Hannover Germany by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg Harbour- sunset*









Sunset by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hannover (Hanover) architecture, Herrenhausen palace garden*









Hannover Germany by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*view to Dresden "skyline"*









[email protected] by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hannover*









Hannover Germany by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hannover architecture, the New Town Hall*









Germany by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden citylights*









Dresden citylights by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hannover New Town Hall at night. Splendid architecture.*









Germany by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hannover architecture*









Hannover architecture by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Residenzschloss Dresden*









Residenzschloss Dresden by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*[email protected]*









[email protected] by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berliner Vorstadt, Potsdam*









Glienicker Brücke unterm Sternenhimmel by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rykestraße - Prenzlauer Berg, Berlin*









Rykestraße - Prenzlauer Berg by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Tempodrom Berlin Sunset"*









Tempodrom Berlin Sunset by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

* Black Forest*









Wintertime by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Brunswick *









Brunswick Germany by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin-Rummelsburg, Berlin*









ICE SKATING MOLECULE MAN by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*somewhere in Germany*









Beauty by decay by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sunset Berlin Funkturm*









Sunset Berlin Funkturm by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Black Forest*









Wintertime by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Brunswick, the architecture of the Gothic Old Town Hall in the old town market square (Altstadtmarkt), Lower Saxony*









Brunswick Germany by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin*









205 Seconds Berlin by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Westhafen Frankfurt*









Westhafen Frankfurt by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt *









Frankfurt /Germany by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Brunswick church of St Martin. *









church by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Skyline Berlin*









Skyline Berlin by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt *









Frankfurt /Germany by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Brunswick Cathedral, viewed from Burgplatz *









Brunswick Germany by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin vom Funkturm*









Berlin vom Funkturm by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Purple Clouds Over Berlin*









Purple Clouds Over Berlin by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hansestadt Rostock*









Hansestadt Rostock by Achim Thomae, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mainz cathedral*









Mainz cathedral by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berliner Dom am Morgen*









Berliner Dom am Morgen by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*6 clock in the morning in Berlin*









Blaue Stunde am Morgen by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin Sunset*









Berlin Sunset by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mainz architecture*









Mainz architecture by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Weinmeister Straße Berlin*









Weinmeister Straße Berlin by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mainz, St. Augustin (Augustinerkirche), interior. A view of the inside of this splendid Baroque church, one of three Baroque gems in Mainz*









Mainz church interior by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Color Madness Berlin*









Color Madness Berlin by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mainz architecture*









Mainz architecture by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Skyline Berlin Köpenick*









Skyline Berlin Köpenick by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schlossbrücke Berlin*









Schlossbrücke Berlin by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mannheim, the Wasserturm (water tower) *









Mannheim Germany by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mannheim baroque palace*









Mannheim baroque palace by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*December morning in Berlin*









December morning in Berlin by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Location:Christmas Market Berlin Gendarmenmarkt*









I wish you a merry Christmas by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mannheim baroque palace*









Mannheim baroque palace by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mannheim, church interior*









Mannheim, church interior by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mannheim, Jesuit church*









church by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berliner Dom with Lightstream*









Berliner Dom with Lightstream by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Nikolaiviertel Berlin - Christmas Time *
The old heart of Berlin









Nikolaiviertel Berlin - Christmas Time by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mannheim, Jesuit church, the imposing baroque facade*









church by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schwetzingen*









Schwetzingen Germany by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schwetzingen church interior*









Schwetzingen church interior by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Lichtgrenze Berlin Engelbecken*









Lichtgrenze Berlin Engelbecken by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schwetzingen architecture*









Schwetzingen Germany by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schwetzingen mosque*









Schwetzingen mosque by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Oberbaumbrücke Lightship, Berlin*









Oberbaumbrücke Lightship by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schwetzingen palace*









Schwetzingen palace by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Blue Hour over Berlin*









Blue Hour over Berlin by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Esslinger *









Esslinger - Deustchland by Luiz Kessler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Esslingen*









Esslingen - Deustchland by Luiz Kessler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Esslinger*









Esslinger - Deustchland by Luiz Kessler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ingolstadt*









Ingolstadt - Deustchland by Luiz Kessler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ingolstadt *









Ingolstadt - Deustchland by Luiz Kessler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ingolstadt*









Ingolstadt - Deustchland by Luiz Kessler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ingolstadt*








Ingolstadt - Deustchland by Luiz Kessler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schwetzingen, Bade-Wurtemberg*









SCHWETZINGEN by Miquel Fabre, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bayern*









ICE 1 by Sergio Moreno Pillo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neuschwanstein*









Living a fairytale by Irene Warman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Legoland *









Legoland - Deustchland by Luiz Kessler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt a.Main.*









Frankfurt a.Main. by dipphotos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Heidelberg - Baden-Württemberg*









HD Alte Brücke by dipphotos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt a.M. at night...*









Frankfurt a.M. at night... by dipphotos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss Dyck*









foggy ambience. by dipphotos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Pfalz burg*









Pfalz burg by dipphotos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Oppenheim*









Oppenheim Germany by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Zu sehen sind die Volksbühne und das Kino Babylon in Berlin Mitte.*









Zweimal Kultur by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Oppenheim, street (Mainzer Straße).*









Oppenheim street by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berliner Skyline*









Berliner Skyline by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Oppenheim castle*









Oppenheim castle by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*View from the 21 floor over Berlin.*









Bloody summer sunset by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*The outer part of a heavy Shelf Cloud which hit Kassel *









finger of god by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hesse Landscape*









golden sunset by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Lengefeld, Hesse*









red evening by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Oppenheim church*









church by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Limburg *









Limburg Germany by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin *









Berlin say good night by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Reichstag building in a clear night. Berlin*









Dem Deutschen Volke by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*kornfeld*










summetime by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Limburg cathedral, the impressive west front.*









Limburg Germany by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sunset at the Bode Museum in Berlin*









End of the day by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Orangerie in Kassel*









storm hits sunrise by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Limburg skyline architecture. *









Limburg Germany by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Idstein architecture a view into König-Adolf-Platz *









Germany by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin Beach Bar*









Berlin Beach Bar by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Aquarella 2014, Berlin*









Aquarella 2014 by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*eautiful view over the german forest after sunset.*









doernberg sunset by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*A meadow full of hawkbits during sunset. Found in Kassel*









flower meadow by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Idstein architecture*









Idstein architecture by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*View from the oberbaumbridge in the direction of Alexanderplatz, Berlin*









Aquarella 2014 shortly before the start by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*The 'Edersee' is the second largest reservoir in Germany. *









edersee sunset by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Würzburg*









Palacio de Würzburg by Sandra Koche, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bamberg*









Bamberg-62 by Sandra Koche, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Augsburg*









Augsburg-65 by Sandra Koche, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ratstrinkstube, blue hour, Rothenburg ob der Tauber*









Ratstrinkstube, blue hour, Rothenburg ob der Tauber by Sandra Koche, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dinkelsbühl*









Dinkelsbühl, Alemanha by Sandra Koche, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dinkelsbühl*









Dinkelsbühl by Sandra Koche, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rothemburg ob der Tauber*









Rothemburg ob der Tauber by Sandra Koche, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rothemburg*









Rothemburg - um amor de cidade by Sandra Koche, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rothemburg ob der Tauber*









Rothemburg ob der Tauber by Sandra Koche, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rothemburg ob der Tauber*









Rothemburg ob der Tauber by Sandra Koche, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*the oldest parts of Magdeburg are high and dry above the Elbe flooding*









Hoch und Trocken by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*fireworks at Blue Harbour Nights in Hamburg*









Feuerwerk zum Blauen Hafen by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Blue Port - Hafen Blau *
warehouse district in Hamburg with the Elbe Philharmonic Hall under construction









Blue Port - Hafen Blau by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ulm*









Fischerviertel Ulm by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Big Sails Ship Parade at Kiel Week*









Windjammerparade by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*at Kiel Bay*









Sundown Sail by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Fields of a tulip bulb breader near Magdeburg*









Tulpen Gelb - Rot by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neue Elbbrücke Schönebeck *
nightfall at the new pylon bridge crossing the Elbe river near Schönebeck (Saxony-Anhalt)









Neue Elbbrücke Schönebeck by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Feierabend Fahrradfahrer *
bicycle traffic at dusk on a bridge in Kiel









Feierabend Fahrradfahrer by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kiel at dusk *









Heiße Lichtspuren in Kiel by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bundesrat poppig, Berlin*









Bundesrat poppig by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## sunnywander

*Berlin*


----------



## Boyshow

*Market place of Hildesheim*









Market place of Hildesheim by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Osnabrück *









Houses at the markes places Osnabrück II by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Houses at the market place Osnabrück*









Houses at the market place Osnabrück by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Palace chapel of Bueckeburg Castle*









Palace chapel of Bueckeburg Castle by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg, overlooking the Ponton and Poststraße*









Hamburg, overlooking the Ponton and Poststraße by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Market place Osnabrueck with the Church of St. Mary*









Market place Osnabrueck with the Church of St. Mary by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dom St. Peter *
Osnabrück | Germany









Dom St. Peter by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg *









View to the house facedes of the historic "Deichstraße" by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bleichenfleet Hamburg*









Bleichenfleet Hamburg by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Elbarkaden Hamburg*









Elbarkaden Hamburg by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg*









View of the City sporting harbour and Hafencity by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Spiegel publishing company and Frankfurt School of Finance *
Hamburg | Germany









Spiegel publishing company and Frankfurt School of Finance by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*View from the Poggenmühlenbrücke at the Warehouse disctrict Hamburg.*









Wasserschloss Speicherstadt by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss Bückeburg*









Schloss Bückeburg by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ritterstraße Minden*









Ritterstraße Minden by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Doberan Minster *
Bad Doberan | Germany









Doberan Minster by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Semperoper Dresden*









Semperoper Dresden by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rathaus des Westfälischen Friedens Osnabrück*









Rathaus des Westfälischen Friedens Osnabrück by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Cochem"*









Cochem by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Idstein street*









Idstein street by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloß Köpenik - Berlin*









Schloß Köpenik - Berlin by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Desenberg *
'Desenberg' hill with the 'Desenberg Castle' near Marburg, Germany during spring.









desenberg by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Oper und Rathaus Kiel*









Oper und Rathaus Kiel by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden*









Hofkirche zu Dresden by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Idstein palace*









Idstein palace by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin am Abend*









Berlin am Abend by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*the Fridericianum is a museum in Kassel*









sunrise at fridericianum by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kiel Main Station*









Einfahrt Hauptbahnhof Kiel by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Oberlandesgericht Dresden*









Oberlandesgericht Dresden by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Idstein architecture*









Idstein architecture by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Summer Sunset in Berlin*









Summer Sunset in Berlin by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*The Fridericianum museum, Kassel*









sunrise at fridericianum by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Germania Hafen Kiel*









Germania Hafen Kiel by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Lübeck *









Holstentor by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Idstein street*









Idstein street by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Alte Nationalgallerie Berlin*









Alte Nationalgallerie Berlin by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

* the 'Castle Ludwigstein' during sunset. *









once upon a time by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*illumination at Magdeburg Cathedral*









Taizé im Dom by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Old town hall of Minden"*









Old town hall of Minden by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Würzburg church*









Würzburg church by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Molecule Man, Berlin*









Molecule Man by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Little waterfall in the Park Wilhelmshöhe - UNESCO World Heritage Centre in Kassel*









waterfall by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*bridge accross the Elbe river in Magdeburg*









Sternbrücke #1 by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*DAS IST KEIN BAUMARKT*









Yippiejaja-yippie-yippie-yeah by Thomas Hesse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*KATHOLISCHE KIRCHE*
Rimbach/Gemeinde Bornhagen - unterhalb der Burg Hanstein im Eichsfeld









KATHOLISCHE KIRCHE by Thomas Hesse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*BURG HANSTEIN*









BURG HANSTEIN by Thomas Hesse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Blick von der Burg Hanstein - eine Eichsfelder Landschaft.*









BLICK INS HESSISCHE by Thomas Hesse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Großstadt *









ESCHWEGE by Thomas Hesse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*In der Holsteinischen Schweiz*









In der Holsteinischen Schweiz by Thomas Hesse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Herbst im Eichsfeld*









Herbst im Eichsfeld by Thomas Hesse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Görlitz im September 2015*









Görlitz im September 2015 by Thomas Hesse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Das Dorf an der Kanonenbahn*









Das Dorf an der Kanonenbahn by Thomas Hesse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Großstadt *









Klein Venedig by Thomas Hesse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sonntag am Baggersee*









Sonntag am Baggersee by Thomas Hesse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mühlhausen/Thüringen*









Marienkirche und Jakobikirche by Thomas Hesse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*The marketplace of Minden"*









The marketplace of Minden by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Würzburg palace architecture*









Würzburg palace architecture by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Beelitz Heilstätten Badehaus Eingangsportal*








Beelitz Heilstätten Badehaus Eingangsportal by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Captured during sunrise in Kassel*









spring is here by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*illumination at Magdeburg Cathedral *









Taizé im Dom by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*The Abbey of Maria Laach*
Administrative district of Ahrweiler









The Abbey of Maria Laach by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Würzburg gothic church*









Würzburg gothic church by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Molecule Man´s Berlin*









Molecule Man´s Berlin by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Captured during sunset above the Edersee / Eder-Lake in Hessen *









edersee sunset by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*IBA Hamburg*









IBA Hamburg by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ratstrinkstube, blue hour, Rothenburg ob der Tauber*









Ratstrinkstube, blue hour, Rothenburg ob der Tauber by Sandra Koche, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich - Hofbräushaus*









Munich - Hofbräushaus by Carlink, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Würzburg baroque church*









Würzburg baroque church by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Oberbaumbrücke Berlin Lightsreams*









Oberbaumbrücke Berlin Lightsreams by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Skyline of Frankfurt during sunset.*









frankfurt skyline by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*the oldest parts of Magdeburg are high and dry above the Elbe flooding*









Hoch und Trocken by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Parish church Frankfurt*









Parish church Frankfurt II by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Würzburg*









Würzburg Germany by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Lila Wolken Berlin*









Lila Wolken Berlin by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Heidelberg Sunset*









Heidelberg Sunset by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Magdeburg Cathedral*









Dom Platz by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Castle of Neuhaus, Paderborn *









Castle of Neuhaus by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Würzburg cathedral architecture*









Würzburg cathedral architecture by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sunset over Berlin*









Sunset over Berlin by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hann. Münden*









Hann. Münden by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Magdeburg Cathedral and former abbey St Mary*









Kloster und Dom im Schnee by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Castle of Sigmaringen'*









Castle of Sigmaringen by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Würzburg cathedral interior*









Würzburg cathedral interior by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Burning Sky, Berlin*









Burning Sky by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hann. Münden on Fire*









Hann. Münden on Fire by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Magdeburg:*









Unser Lieben Frauen by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Brandenburger Vorstadt, Potsdam*









Sanssouci by Federica Gentile, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

* Christmas Market in Erfurt *









Weihnachtsmarkt in Erfurt - Christmas Market in Erfurt - I wish you all a wonderful Advent! by Werner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Alpine Sunrise Panorama, Bavaria*









Alpine Sunrise Panorama by Werner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Lake Koeningssee - Panorama*









Lake Koeningssee - Panorama by Werner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kunsthaus (House of Arts) Abensberg*









Kunsthaus (House of Arts) Abensberg - color version by Werner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

* St. Bartholomä *









A Different View - díe etwas andere Ansicht by Werner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Funtensee - Kärlinger Haus*









Funtensee - Kärlinger Haus by Werner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Lake Funtensee - a Gooood Morning Panorama*









Lake Funtensee - a Gooood Morning Panorama by Werner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*An icy cold morning in the Steinernes Meer *









The Advantage of Wearing a Sheepskin..........der Vorteil einen Schafspelz zu tragen... by Werner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Königssee - beautiful Bavaria*









Königssee - beautiful Bavaria by Werner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Parish church Frankfurt*









Parish church Frankfurt by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hofkirche Dresden*









Hofkirche Dresden by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kiedrich church*









Kiedrich church by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin lights*









Berlin lights by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sunset at River "Fulda" in Kassel*









kassel fulda sonnenuntergang by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Town in Schleswig-Holstein*









Bad Oldesloe von oben by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Christmas fair "Striezelmarkt" in Dresden"*









Christmas fair "Striezelmarkt" in Dresden by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kiedrich architecture*









Kiedrich architecture by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Regierungsviertel - Berlin*









Regierungsviertel - Berlin by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Waldeck Castle*









castle sunset by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*view across lake Binnenalster towards Hamburgs townhall*









Binnenalster by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Brandenburger Tor Traffic, Berlin*









Brandenburger Tor Traffic by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Taken after the sunset in Kassel*









mirror lake (aueteich kassel) by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Cochem*









Cochem/Germany by dipphotos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*The sky over Berlin (Reichstag, Berlin)*









Il cielo sopra Berlino / The sky over Berlin (Reichstag, Berlin, Germany) by Andrea Pucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Brandenburg Gate, Berlin*









Il morire della luce / The diyng of the light (Brandenburg Gate, Berlin, Germany) by Andrea Pucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Potsdamer Platz, Berlin*









Nuova vita / New life (Potsdamer Platz, Berlin, Germany) by Andrea Pucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Oberbaumbrucke, Berlin*









Rosso a Berlino / Red Berlin (Oberbaumbrucke, Berlin, Germany) by Andrea Pucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ostalgie, Alexanderplatz, Berlin*









Ostalgie (Alexanderplatz, Berlin, Germany) by Andrea Pucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Monschau*









Monschau (Germany) by Günter Hentschel, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Monschau*









Monschau (Germany) by Günter Hentschel, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Monschau*









Monschau (Germany) by Günter Hentschel, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Monschau*









Monschau (Germany) by Günter Hentschel, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Röderbogen arch in Rothenburg*









ABM (Another Blue Monday) / Röderbogen arch in Rothenburg, Germany by Frans Sellies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Old town of Quedlinburg (Germany), UNESCO world heritage*









Old town of Quedlinburg (Germany), UNESCO world heritage by Frans Sellies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Residenz Würzburg, Germany (Unesco world heritage)*









Residenz Würzburg, Germany (Unesco world heritage) by Frans Sellies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Marktplatz, Bremen*









Marktplatz, Bremen, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Lobby, Hamburger Rathaus, Hamburg*









Lobby, Hamburger Rathaus, Hamburg, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Skyline seen from Deutschherrnbrücke @ Night, Frankfurt"*









Skyline seen from Deutschherrnbrücke @ Night, Frankfurt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Maritimes Museum Hamburg*









Maritimes Museum Hamburg by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Eberbach abbey cloisters*









Eberbach abbey cloisters by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin Blue Hour*









Berlin Blue Hour by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Nighty view over Kassel*









laserscape kassel by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Magdeburg*









Blick von St. Briccius by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schlossplatz, Dresden*









Schlossplatz, Dresden, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*View from Main Tower @ Night, Frankfurt*









View from Main Tower @ Night, Frankfurt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Marburger Schloss, Marburg*









Marburger Schloss, Marburg, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*View from St. Michaelis Kirche, Hamburg*









View from St. Michaelis Kirche, Hamburg, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Skyline seen from Main-Neckar-Brücke @ Night, Frankfurt*









Skyline seen from Main-Neckar-Brücke @ Night, Frankfurt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Skyline seen from Zeilgalerie @ Night, Frankfurt*









Skyline seen from Zeilgalerie @ Night, Frankfurt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Skyline seen from Schaumainkai @ Night, Frankfurt*

[








Skyline seen from Schaumainkai @ Night, Frankfurt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Skyline seen from Deutschherrnbrücke, Frankfurt*









Skyline seen from Deutschherrnbrücke, Frankfurt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*View from Zitadelle Petersberg, Erfurt*









View from Zitadelle Petersberg, Erfurt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Fischmarkt, Erfurt*









Fischmarkt, Erfurt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Olympiastadium seen from Glockenturm, Berlin*









Olympiastadium seen from Glockenturm, Berlin, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss Charlottenburg, Berlin*









Schloss Charlottenburg, Berlin, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss Neuschwanstein*









Schloss Neuschwanstein, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*View from the summit of the Hochgrat*









View from the summit of the Hochgrat, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Grosser Feldberg, Taunus"*









Grosser Feldberg, Taunus, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Municipal theatre of Gera*









Municipal theatre of Gera by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Oberwesel *









Oberwesel Germany by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Lonely morning in Berlin*









Lonely morning in Berlin by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sunrise over Kassel*









kassel wilhelmshöhe sonnenaufgang by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Altstadt Panorama, Magdeburg: River View*









Altstadt Panorama by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bernkastel*









Bernkastel by Mike, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Reben an der Mosel*









Reben an der Mosel by Mike, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Cochem, Reichsburg*









Cochem, Reichsburg by Mike, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Freiburg im Breisgau, Münsterplatz*









Freiburg im Breisgau, Münsterplatz by Mike, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Freiburg im Breisgau*









Freiburg im Breisgau (im nostalgischem Stil) by Mike, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Freiburg im Breisgau, Münstertürme*









Freiburg im Breisgau, Münstertürme by Mike, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Cologne Calendar 2016*









Cologne Calendar 2016 by .Markus Landsmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kölner Dom*









Kölner Dom by .Markus Landsmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Cologne fair*









Cologne fair by .Markus Landsmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Herbst Leverkusen*









Autumn Moments by .Markus Landsmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rheinauhafen by night*









Rheinauhafen by night by .Markus Landsmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wipper Kotten - Solingen*









Nature Silence (10 minutes exposure) by .Markus Landsmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*The night comes over Cologne*









The night comes over Cologne by .Markus Landsmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Cologne fair*









Cologne fair by .Markus Landsmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Summer in Cologne"*









Summer in Cologne by .Markus Landsmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Grosser Feldberg, Taunus*









Grosser Feldberg, Taunus, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Spiegel publishing company, Hamburg *









Spiegel publishing company by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Oberwesel church interior*









Oberwesel church interior by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Brandenburger Tor Berlin*









Brandenburger Tor Berlin by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sunset at Buga Lake in Kassel*









kassel buga sonnenuntergang by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*classic Dresden view*









Canalettos Winter by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Universität Rostock - Institut für Anatomie*









Universität Rostock - Institut für Anatomie by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Burg Nassenfels*









. Burg Nassenfels by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ingolstadt*









Ingolstadt by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kirche Maria de Victoria*









Kirche Maria de Victoria by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rathaus und Mariensäule der Markt Gemeinde Gaimersheim*









Rathaus und Mariensäule der Markt Gemeinde Gaimersheim by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Aftersteg *









Schattenspiel - shadow play by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Baden-Württemberg*









Abendstimmung by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Weihnachtsmarkt in Freiburg*









Weihnachtsmarkt in Freiburg by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Münster Unserer Lieben Frau - Freiburg i. B.*









Münster Unserer Lieben Frau - Freiburg i. B. by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Historisches Kaufhaus - Freiburg*









Historisches Kaufhaus - Freiburg by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss Schönau in Bad Säckingen*









Schloss Schönau in Bad Säckingen by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wallfahrtskirche Unserer Lieben Frau zu Todtmoos *









Wallfahrtskirche Unserer Lieben Frau zu Todtmoos (1625-1632) by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schwarzwald bei Todtmoos *
the Black Forest









Schwarzwald bei Todtmoos by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Holzbrücke Bad Säckingen*









. Holzbrücke Bad Säckingen by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bad Säckingen*









Bad Säckingen by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bad Säckingen" *
Altstadtgasse









Bad Säckingen by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hohe-Schul-Straße in Ingolstadt*









Hohe-Schul-Straße by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

* Befreiungshalle*









. Befreiungshalle by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rhein-Main-Donaukanal... beim Holzsteg in Essig"*









Rhein-Main-Donaukanal by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

* Cologne's Old Town *









Summer in Germany by .Markus Landsmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Zeil @ Night, Frankfurt*









Zeil @ Night, Frankfurt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Oberwesel*









Oberwesel Germany by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Blaue Stunde Strausberger Platz, Berlin*









Blaue Stunde Strausberger Platz by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Misty morning at the lake, Hasse*









morning idyll by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hubbrücke, Magdeburg*









Hubbrücke by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Burg Prunn*









Burg Prunn by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Burg Prunn*









Burg Prunn by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Möwenpromedane*









Möwenpromedane by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schlosspark Nymphenburg in München*









Großer See und Apollotempel by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Amalienburg*
im Schlosspark Nymphenburg in München









Amalienburg by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Badenburg*
im Schlosspark Nymphenburg in München (Südseite)









Badenburg by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Badenburg*
im Schlosspark Nymphenburg in München (Nordseite)









Badenburg by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schlosspark Nymphenburg in München*









Schloss Nymphenburg by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*sittin´on top of the roof*
Teepott und Leuchtturm in Warnemünde









sittin´on top of the roof by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Jagdschloss Gelbensande*









Jagdschloss Gelbensande by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Fischereianleger - Rerik*









Fischereianleger - Rerik by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mecklenburg-Vorpommern Landscape*









green is beautiful by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ostseebad Heiligendamm *









September moon by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Grand Hotel, Heiligendamm *









Grand Hotel by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Heiligendamm*









rainy clouds by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Heiligendamm, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*









Time stands still by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Leopoldstraße - München*









. Leopoldstraße - München by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Siegestor - München*









Siegestor - München by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich*









Hofbräuhaus am Platzl by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau"*









Auf dem Inn by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Cologne*









Wonderful view by .Markus Landsmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Christmas market @ Night, Frankfurt*









Christmas market @ Night, Frankfurt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Oberwesel church interior*









Oberwesel church interior by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Alte Natianalgallerie Berlin*









Alte Natianalgallerie Berlin by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Taken during a cloudy day in Kassel*









after the storm by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Magdeburg Cathedral on top of Cathedral's rock*
*on the river banks of the Elbe river*









Doppeltürme by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*The Berlin Sunset, shot from the Park-Inn hotel at Alexanderplatz*









Fernsehturm Berlin by Reinier Gorissen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mall of Berlin*









Mall of Berlin by Reinier Gorissen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin Spree*









Berlin Spree by Reinier Gorissen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Brandenburger Tor, shot at sunset, Berlin*









Brandenburger Tor by Reinier Gorissen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau*









Passau by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hochwassermarken in Passau*









Hochwassermarken in Passau by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dreiflüssestadt Passau*









Dreiflüssestadt Passau by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Große Tümmler im Delphinarium im Tiergarten Nürnberg*









water play by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Olympiapark München*









from above by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Nymphenburger Schlosspark in München*









We are not interested in tourist attractions. by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*BMW-Museum, München*









BMW-Museum, München by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*BMW-Welt, München*









BMW-Welt, München by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Olympiazentrum München*









Olympiazentrum München by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ingolstadt - Altstadt*









Ingolstadt - Altstadt by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Altes Rathaus und Moritzkirche - Ingolstadt*









Altes Rathaus und Moritzkirche - Ingolstadt by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neues Schloss - Ingolstadt"*









Neues Schloss - Ingolstadt by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Cologne fair *









Cologne fair (ND0.9) by .Markus Landsmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Osthafen, Frankfurt*









Osthafen, Frankfurt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Oberwesel*









Oberwesel Germany by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*A cold morning in Berlin*









A cold morning in Berlin by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Taken during a beautiful sunset near Kassel*









endless sky by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Magdeburg Cathedral and former abbey St Mary*









Doppel Doppel Türme by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## adamsb

Alps near Wallgau


----------



## SonBriel

Germany.


----------



## Boyshow

*Burg Kipfenberg*









. Burg Kipfenberg by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Gungolding im Altmühltal.*









Kirchturm von Gungolding by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Altmühltal bei Arnsberg*









Altmühltal bei Arnsberg by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

* Abensberg, Landkreis Kehlheim*









Hundertwasserturm by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wolkenschatten - cloudshadows*









Wolkenschatten - cloudshadows by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ingolstadt an der Donau*









Ingolstadt an der Donau by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss Nymphenburg*









Schloss Nymphenburg by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

* Ingolstadt*









Frankenstein by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neues Schloss - New Castle, Bavaria*









Neues Schloss - New Castle by Robert Lesti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

* Cologne *









Germany / Cologne / The Crane Houses (more Details in the comments) by .Markus Landsmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kölner Dom*









Kölner Dom by .Markus Landsmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Cologne fair*









Cologne fair by .Markus Landsmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Herbst Leverkusen*









Autumn Moments by .Markus Landsmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rheinauhafen by night, Cologne*









Rheinauhafen by night by .Markus Landsmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Cologne Calendar 2016"*









Cologne Calendar 2016 by .Markus Landsmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Skyline seen from Osthafenbrücke, Frankfurt*









Skyline seen from Osthafenbrücke, Frankfurt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Tübingen architecture*









Tübingen architecture by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin Alexanderplatz*









Berlin Alexanderplatz by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Lake Orange Kassel*









Lake Orange Kassel by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rathen an der Elbe*









Rathen an der Elbe by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hofsgrund, Bade-Wurtemberg*









Warm Up by Andreas Wonisch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin Night Reflection*









Berlin Night Reflection by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mammutus Clouds over Kassel *









Mammutus Clouds over Kassel / Germany by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Konzerthaus Berlin*









Konzerthaus Berlin by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*the Trifels castle *









Belonging by Andreas Wonisch, sur Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli

*Ravensburg, Upper Bavaria:*

Ravensburg Rathaus by gravesVpelli, on Flickr


----------



## miau

^^ At that time I was afraid that these colors were permanent. I think it looked somewhat trashy...


----------



## Boyshow

*Cologne*









The other side (Fineart) by .Markus Landsmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

* Duisburg - Inner harbor*









Stormy silence (Fineart) by .Markus Landsmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*The Cologne classic awarded at the TV.*









The Cologne classic awarded at the TV. by .Markus Landsmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Cologne*









Die Kranhaus Allee by .Markus Landsmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Cologne by night*









Cologne by night by .Markus Landsmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Cologne Panorama by night*









Cologne Panorama by night by .Markus Landsmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bergisch Neukirchen, Stadtteil Leverkusen*









Nature moments by .Markus Landsmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Cologne City Panorama*









Cologne City Panorama by .Markus Landsmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Cologne sunset Panorama*









Cologne sunset Panorama by .Markus Landsmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Fotografie bei Vollmond*









Fotografie bei Vollmond (Read more in my Blog) by .Markus Landsmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Spitzingsee, Bavaria*









Winter Chalet by .Markus Landsmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Crane Houses and Cathedral, Cologne*









Crane Houses and Cathedral by .Markus Landsmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Spitzingsee, Bavaria*









Cold winter night in Bavaria (description in the comments) by .Markus Landsmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Nature Moments in Bavaria*









Nature Moments in Bavaria by .Markus Landsmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Baden-Baden*









Baden-Baden 152 by Martin Panzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Baden-Baden *









Baden-Baden 254 by Martin Panzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Baden-Baden *









Baden-Baden 264 by Martin Panzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Baden-Baden *









Baden-Baden 330 by Martin Panzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Baden-Baden *









Baden-Baden 338 by Martin Panzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Baden-Baden *









BADEN BADEN by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*ON THE WAY TO ERLENLOCH*









ON THE WAY TO ERLENLOCH by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*FUESSEN*









FUESSEN by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Baden-Baden *









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15249365018/in/album-72157648350754491/


----------



## Boyshow

*A cold silent night in Cologne*









A cold silent night in Cologne by .Markus Landsmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bankenviertel, Frankfurt*









Bankenviertel, Frankfurt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Tübingen church interior*









Tübingen church interior by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin Underground*









Berlin Underground by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sunrise over Kassel*









Sonnenaufgang über Kassel by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kiel*









Rot - Gelb - Grün - Blau - Weiß by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*the Kaiserstuhl *









Somewhere over the Hills by Andreas Wonisch, sur Flickr


----------



## Cager

St. Coloman church near Schwangau, Bavaria









Source


----------



## erbse

Pixel church! kay:


----------



## Boyshow

*OUTDOOR CAFE, LIMBURG*









OUTDOOR CAFE, LIMBURG by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*THE MOSEL, RHEINLANPALATINATE*









THE MOSEL by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*HERKULES (Stadtteil Wilhelmshöhe, Cassel)*









HERKULES by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Baden-Baden *









Baden-Baden 412 by Martin Panzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*WEINBERG, KASSEL*









WEINBERG, KASSEL by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*HERKULES (Stadtteil Wilhelmshöhe, Cassel)*









THE HERKULES by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*ASCHSEE*









ASCHSEE by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Baden-Baden*









Baden-Baden 426 by Martin Panzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Baden-Baden*









Baden-Baden 431 by Martin Panzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Baden-Baden *









Baden-Baden 470 by Martin Panzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Baden-Baden *









Baden-Baden 492 by Martin Panzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Baden-Baden*









Baden-Baden 556 by Martin Panzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*HEIDELBERG*









HEIDELBERG by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Netze, Hessen*









FARM LANDSCAPE by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*SCHLOSS WALDECK OVERLOOKING THE EDERSEE*









SCHLOSS WALDECK OVERLOOKING THE EDERSEE by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Baden-Baden*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17327033876/in/album-72157648350754491/


----------



## Boyshow

*Leverkusen Bayerwerk Chempark*









Leverkusen Bayerwerk Chempark by .Markus Landsmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*View from from Osthafenbrücke, Frankfurt*









View from from Osthafenbrücke, Frankfurt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ludwigsburg architecture, Monrepos palace across the pleasure lake. *









Germany by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Darkest Hour Berlin*









Darkest Hour Berlin by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kölner Dom*









cologne cathedral by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Randau, Magdeburg*









Apfel Allee by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*the Zugspitze, the highest mountain in the German Alps*









Red Mountains by Andreas Wonisch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*KASSEL HOFBAHNHOF*









KASSEL HOFBAHNHOF by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Baden-Baden*









Baden-Baden 563 by Martin Panzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*MELSUNGEN ACROSS THE WIER*









MELSUNGEN ACROSS THE WIER by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*SCHLOSSGARTEN FULDA*









SCHLOSSGARTEN FULDA by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Baden-Baden*









Baden-Baden 565 by Martin Panzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Baden-Baden *









Baden-Baden 583 by Martin Panzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Baden-Baden*









Baden-Baden 597 by Martin Panzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*BERGPARKWILHELMSHÖHE*









BERGPARKWILHELMSHÖHE by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Weimar, Hessen*









SHADY LANE by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*EDERSEE*









EDERSEE by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Baden-Baden*









Baden-Baden 600 by Martin Panzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*FOREST PATH. HASSEN*









FOREST PATH by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Baden-Baden*









Baden-Baden 610 by Martin Panzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*HANN.MUENDEN STADTMITTE*









HANN.MUENDEN STADTMITTE by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Baden-Baden*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17908096890/in/album-72157648350754491/


----------



## Boyshow

*Bürrig, Stadtteil Leverkusen*









Merry christmas for all by .Markus Landsmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Skyline seen from Schaumainkai, Frankfurt*









Skyline seen from Schaumainkai, Frankfurt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ludwigsburg baroque palace, Baden-Württemberg*









Ludwigsburg baroque palace by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin*









Gendarmenmarkt Christmas 2013 by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*köln rheinufer*









köln rheinufer by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Burg, Sachsen-Anhalt*









Meiers Eisdiele by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schwetzingen, Bad-Wurtemberg*









At the End of the Day by Andreas Wonisch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Geroldsee*









Geroldsee by Chr.W., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Autumn in the Park, Munich*









Autumn in the Park by Chr.W., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*picture from our hike on Brecherspitze.*









As the sun goes down! by Chr.W., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bayerische Alpen*









A place to stay! by Chr.W., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bayerische Alpen*









No better thing to do on the weekend! by Chr.W., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Epic sunset on Brecherspitze*









Epic sunset on Brecherspitze by Chr.W., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wonderful day in Garmisch-Partenkirchen.*









Fairyland by Chr.W., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bayerische Alpen*









Outback by Chr.W., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*sunset in the countryside, Bavaria*









Panorama by Chr.W., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Walchensee*









Morning by Chr.W., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich*









Siegestor by Chr.W., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bayerische Alpen*









Sans titre by Chr.W., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*KASSEL RATHAUS*









KASSEL RATHAUS by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Baden-Baden*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17909450479/in/album-72157648350754491/


----------



## Boyshow

*Bayerwerk Chempark in Leverkusen*









Bayerwerk Chempark in Leverkusen Germany by .Markus Landsmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rathaus @ Night, Frankfurt*









Rathaus @ Night, Frankfurt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ludwigsburg baroque church*









Ludwigsburg baroque church by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berliner Dom*









Berliner Dom by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Herkules Kassel Sunset.*









Lila Wolken über Herkules (Kassel) by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Stegelitz, Sachsen-Anhalt*









Erste Biene by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*The small lake in Gerold near Garmisch-Partenkirchen*









Across the Water by Andreas Wonisch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Through the Golden Alleys | Dresden*









Through the Golden Alleys | Dresden, Germany by Nico Trinkhaus, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Euro Symbol at the European Central Bank in Frankfurt (Main)*









The Euro | Frankfurt (Main), Germany by Nico Trinkhaus, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*the Rhine riverbanks opposite of the Cologne Cathedral, Cologne*









Cologne Skyline | Germany by Nico Trinkhaus, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*City Palace | Potsdam*









City Palace | Potsdam, Germany by Nico Trinkhaus, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*The best View | Berlin*









The best View | Berlin, Germany by Nico Trinkhaus, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frauenkirche | Dresden*









Frauenkirche | Dresden, Germany by Nico Trinkhaus, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Eternal Flame | Olympic Stadium Berlin*









Eternal Flame | Olympic Stadium Berlin by Nico Trinkhaus, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bode Museum | Berlin*









Bode Museum | Berlin, Germany by Nico Trinkhaus, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Baden-Baden*









Baden-Baden 745 by Martin Panzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Idylle, Bavaria*









Idylle by Chr.W., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bavaria Landscape*









Tiny O by Chr.W., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*BADEN-BADEN*









BADEN-BADEN by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Commerzbank Tower | Frankfurt (Main)*









Commerzbank Tower | Frankfurt (Main), Germany by Nico Trinkhaus, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Baden-Baden*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/18096399191/in/album-72157648350754491/


----------



## Boyshow

*Düsseldorf Altstadt (Fineart)*









Düsseldorf Altstadt (Fineart) by .Markus Landsmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Osthafen, Frankfurt*









Osthafen, Frankfurt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*MS Dr. Ingrid Wengler - abonded shipwreck in Berlin on the frozen Spree River.*









Ship on the rocks by Marcello Zerletti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berliner Dom - Berlin Cathedral*









Berliner Dom - Berlin Cathedral by Marcello Zerletti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bode Museum Berlin*









Bode Museum Berlin by Marcello Zerletti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Panorama of the Museum für Naturkunde in Berlin*









Night at the Museum by Marcello Zerletti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Blue Hour in Dresden'*









Blue Hour in Dresden by Marcello Zerletti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich*









My 1.5 Mio People Village by Chr.W., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Amtsgericht, Hann. Münden*









Amtsgericht, Hann. Münden by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Melanchthonhaus | Lutherstadt Wittenberg*









Melanchthonhaus | Lutherstadt Wittenberg, Germany by Nico Trinkhaus, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Baden-Baden*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17472762774/in/album-72157648350754491/


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss Morsbroich*









Schloss Morsbroich by .Markus Landsmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Skyline seen from Zeilgalerie @ Night, Frankfurt*









Skyline seen from Zeilgalerie @ Night, Frankfurt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ludwigsburg, Favorite palace (Schloss Favorite). *









Ludwigsburg, Favorite palace by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Festival of Lights - Berliner Dom*









Festival of Lights - Berliner Dom by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bergpark, Kassel.*









down the hill by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kieler Förde Schiffe*









Kieler Förde Schiffe by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Alpenglow, Bavaria*









Alpenglow by Andreas Wonisch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schwerin*









Castle by Eli Goren, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Panorama at Zeughausgasse in Ulm*









Panorama at Zeughausgasse in Ulm by Manu766, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ulm Minster and Neutorbrücke at night, Ulm, Baden-Württemberg*









Ulm Minster and Neutorbrücke at night, Ulm, Baden-Württemberg, Germany by Manu766, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Castle Lichtenstein near Engstingen, Baden-Württemberg*









Castle Lichtenstein near Engstingen, Baden-Württemberg, Germany by Manu766, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Münsterpanorama in Ulm, Baden-Württemberg*









Münsterpanorama in Ulm, Baden-Württemberg, Germany by Manu766, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neuschwanstein castle, Schwangau near Füssen, Bavaria*









Neuschwanstein castle, Schwangau near Füssen, Bavaria, Germany - Part 2 by Manu766, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Castle Neuschwanstein, Schwangau near Füssen, Bavaria*









Castle Neuschwanstein, Schwangau near Füssen, Bavaria, Germany - Part 1 by Manu766, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Panorama at mountain Zugspitze near Garmisch-Partenkirchen, Bavaria*









Panorama at mountain Zugspitze near Garmisch-Partenkirchen, Bavaria, Germany by Manu766, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Panorama at mountain Zugspitze near Garmisch-Partenkirchen, Bavaria*









Panorama at mountain Zugspitze near Garmisch-Partenkirchen, Bavaria, Germany - Part 2 by Manu766, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Castle Sigmaringen, Schloß Sigmaringen, Baden-Württemberg*









Castle Sigmaringen, Schloß Sigmaringen, Baden-Württemberg, Germany - Part 3 by Manu766, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Castle Sigmaringen, Schloß Sigmaringen, Baden-Württemberg*









Castle Sigmaringen, Schloß Sigmaringen, Baden-Württemberg, Germany - Part 2 by Manu766, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Castle Sigmaringen, Schloß Sigmaringen, Baden-Württemberg*









Castle Sigmaringen, Schloß Sigmaringen, Baden-Württemberg, Germany by Manu766, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Eselsburger valley - Eselsburger Tal near Herbrechtingen, Schwäbische Alb, Baden-Württemberg*









Eselsburger valley - Eselsburger Tal near Herbrechtingen, Schwäbische Alb, Baden-Württemberg, Deutschland by Manu766, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Landscape near Bopfingen, Baden-Württemberg*









Landscape near Bopfingen, Baden-Württemberg, Germany by Manu766, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*The Ipf, table mountain near Bopfingen, Baden-Württemberg*









The Ipf, table mountain near Bopfingen, Baden-Württemberg, Germany by Manu766, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ulm Minster from above, Ulm, Baden-Württemberg*









Ulm Minster from above, Ulm, Baden-Württemberg, Germany by Manu766, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Münsterpanorama in Ulm, Baden-Württemberg*









Münsterpanorama in Ulm, Baden-Württemberg, Germany by Manu766, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Jägerdenkmal, Monument on top of mountain Grünten near Sonthofen, Allgäu*









Jägerdenkmal, Monument on top of mountain Grünten near Sonthofen, Allgäu, Germany by Manu766, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Forest at mountain Grünten near Sonthofen, Allgäu*









Forest at mountain Grünten near Sonthofen, Allgäu, Germany by Manu766, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Landscape at the Hopfensee near Füssen*









Landscape at the Hopfensee near Füssen, Germany by Manu766, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Landscape at the Hopfensee near Füssen*









Landscape at the Hopfensee near Füssen, Germany by Manu766, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Stream along the Friedrichsau, Ulm*









Stream along the Friedrichsau, Ulm, Germany by Manu766, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mountain panorama at Hopfensee near Füssen*









Mountain panorama at Hopfensee near Füssen, Germany by Manu766, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ulmer Volksfest in the Friedrichsau, Ulm*









Ulmer Volksfest in the Friedrichsau, Ulm, Germany - 2 by Manu766, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Orangerie Kassel.*









orangerie kassel by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schauspiel des Lichts, Berlin*









Schauspiel des Lichts by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Nothweiler, Rhénanie-Palatinat*









Fairy-Tale World by Andreas Wonisch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*From Berlin to Paris*









From Berlin to Paris by Marcello Zerletti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Brauneck - Bavaria*









Lift Off by Chr.W., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Alpes - Bavaria*









IMG_1039-238 by Sandra Koche, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bartenwetzerbrücke, Melsungen*









Bartenwetzerbrücke, Melsungen by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bundesrat | Berlin*









Bundesrat | Berlin, Germany by Nico Trinkhaus, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Gernsbach*









Gernsbach 0012 by Martin Panzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Gernsbach *









Gernsbach 0017 by Martin Panzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Gernsbach*









Gernsbach 0019 by Martin Panzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Longtime exposure on Alexanderplatz in Berlin Mitte."*









Heart of Berlin by Marcello Zerletti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Waxenstein, Bavaria*









Waxenstein by Chr.W., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neuschwanstein*









Castelo de Neuschwanstein by Sandra Koche, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*NECKARGEMUENDE*









NECKARGEMUENDE by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Deutscher Dom | Berlin*









Deutscher Dom | Berlin, Germany by Nico Trinkhaus, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Gernsbach*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17066231442/in/album-72157648350754491/


----------



## Boyshow

*Autumn Panorama, Leverkusen*









Autumn Panorama by .Markus Landsmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neues Rathaus, Leipzig*









Neues Rathaus, Leipzig, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Maulbronn monastery church interior*









Maulbronn monastery church interior by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mädlerpassage, Leipzig*









Mädlerpassage, Leipzig, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sigmaringen castle*









Sigmaringen castle by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Festival of Lights - Potsdamer Platz, Berlin*









Festival of Lights - Potsdamer Platz by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sunrise over Kassel.*









Kassel Sunrise by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Magdeburg: Dom + Elbe*









Magdeburg: Dom + Elbe by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Feldbergerhof, Bade-Wurtemberg*









Fall's Arival by Andreas Wonisch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

**Dürnstein, Rossatz, Stift Göttweig*









Sterne über der Wachau by Andreas Binder, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Donau*









Abendstimmung in der Wachau by Andreas Binder, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Abendstimmung in der Wachau*









Abendstimmung in der Wachau by Andreas Binder, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Moritzburg*









Moritzburg by Andreas Binder, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dom, Bischofsschloss, Albrechtsburg (explored 01.02.2016), Meißen*









Dom, Bischofsschloss, Albrechtsburg (explored 01.02.2016) by Andreas Binder, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dom, Bischofsschloss, Albrechtsburg, Meißen*









Dom, Bischofsschloss, Albrechtsburg by Andreas Binder, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Alte Häuser am Markt, Meißen*









Alte Häuser am Markt by Andreas Binder, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ostseestrand in Lobbe*









Ostseestrand in Lobbe by Andreas Binder, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Seebad Binz - Strandschloss*









Seebad Binz - Strandschloss by Andreas Binder, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Seebad Binz - Kurhaus, Ostseeinsel Rügen*









Seebad Binz - Kurhaus by Andreas Binder, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ostseestrand*









Ostseestrand by Andreas Binder, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Selin Landungbrücke*









Selin by Andreas Binder, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Selin Landungbrücke*









Selin by Andreas Binder, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden*









Ständehaus, Schloss, Hausmannsturm, Hofkirche, Semperoper zur blauen Stunde mit Blitz by Andreas Binder, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Staatskanzlei. Dresden*










Staatskanzlei by Andreas Binder, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Nationalpark Neusiedler See Seewinkel*









Strohhaus und Brunnen by Andreas Binder, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Nationalpark Neusiedler See Seewinkel*










Salbei by Andreas Binder, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Leuchtturm von Podersdorf*









Leuchtturm von Podersdorf by Andreas Binder, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Abendstimmung am See*









Abendstimmung am See by Andreas Binder, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Almsee im Almtal*









Almsee im Almtal by Andreas Binder, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kiebitz*









Kiebitz by Andreas Binder, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Leuchtturm von Podersdorf / Neusiedlersee*









Leuchtturm von Podersdorf / Neusiedlersee by Andreas Binder, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hanover*









04/2016 - Long Exposure by trombone65 (PhotoArt Laatzen), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hannover im Schnee.*









Winterwonderland by trombone65 (PhotoArt Laatzen), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Vorharzgebiet - Panorama*









Vorharzgebiet - Panorama by trombone65 (PhotoArt Laatzen), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Yenidze in Dresden*









Yenidze in Dresden by Marcello Zerletti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hammersbach*









Hammersbach № II by Chr.W., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neuschwanstein *









Alpes 2 by Sandra Koche, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Firnsbachtal, Hessen*









IT IS NOT THE DESTINATION BUT THE JOURNEY by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Slums in Berlin*









Slums in Berlin | Germany by Nico Trinkhaus, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rebland *









Rebland 023 by Martin Panzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden in Saxony"*









Dresden in Saxony by Marcello Zerletti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Jochberg, Bavaria*









Jochberg № I by Chr.W., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Alpes, Bavaria*









Alpes by Sandra Koche, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*BADEN BADEN*









BADEN BADEN by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Alles Neu | Berlin*









Alles Neu | Berlin, Germany by Nico Trinkhaus, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rebland*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15794393371/in/album-72157648350754491/


----------



## Boyshow

*A heart for Cologne*









A heart for Cologne by .Markus Landsmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*View from City-Hochhaus, Leipzig*









View from City-Hochhaus, Leipzig, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sigmaringen, Baden-Württemberg*









Sigmaringen Germany by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

* Brandenburger Tor, Berlin*









Festival of Lights 2013 - Brandenburger Tor by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Pink Poppy Flowers. Hassen*









Sans titre by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Magdeburger Doppeltürme*









Magdeburger Doppeltürme by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*the highest castle ruin in the Palatinate *









Magic Kingdom by Andreas Wonisch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Marienburg*









Marienburg by trombone65 (PhotoArt Laatzen), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Autumn Berlin*









Autumn Berlin by Marcello Zerletti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sylvenstein, Bavaria*









Sylvenstein № III by Chr.W., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Palace of Würzburg*









Palacio de Würzburg by Sandra Koche, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*ST. MARTINS, HASSEN*









ST. MARTINS by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Cochem -- Market Place with Town Hall - St. Martin's Church and Capuchin Monastery*









Cochem -- Market Place with Town Hall - St. Martin's Church and Capuchin Monastery by destinatio (very busy), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Cochem - Castle and Town from the Moselle Bridge*









Cochem - Castle and Town from the Moselle Bridge by destinatio (very busy), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rebland*









Rebland 047 by Martin Panzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Autumn in Saxony - Elbsandsteingebirge nearly Dresden in the the early morning."*









The Power of Autumn by Marcello Zerletti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Garmisch-Partenkirchen, Bavaria*









Contrast by Chr.W., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bamberg*









Bamberg by Sandra Koche, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Cassel, Hessen*









MY FOREST PATH by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Cochem Castle from the Moselle Bridge*









Cochem Castle from the Moselle Bridge by destinatio (very busy), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rebland*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15611205780/in/album-72157648350754491/


----------



## Boyshow

*Atzlenbach, Stadtteil Leverkusen*









Nature Moments by .Markus Landsmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Interior, Völkerschlachtdenkmal, Leipzig*









Interior, Völkerschlachtdenkmal, Leipzig, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sigmaringen church interior*









Sigmaringen church interior by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Festival of Lights - Brandenburger Tor, Berlin*









Festival of Lights 2013 - Brandenburger Tor by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kassel City Sunset*









Kassel City Sunset by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*sails boats on the Firth of Kiel*









Kieler Förde by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hinterzarten, Bade-Wurtemberg*









Jungle Falls by Andreas Wonisch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Marienburg im letzten Sonnenlicht*









Marienburg im letzten Sonnenlicht by trombone65 (PhotoArt Laatzen), sur Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

*wonderful and beautiful photos*

:lol:Wow BOYSHOW , I never knew Germany Beaches had Slot Machines on the beach, I guess with German TECHNOGY today, hey can out slot Machines anywhere,:cheers: 
^^again and again Boyshow < Beautiful and Wonderful photos posted in all your great posts, our ssc forums moderator and friend to everyone here, 
well appreciated and thanks , keep posting more great and beautiful photos our SSC brother and SSC friend !:banana:



Boyshow said:


> *Seebad Binz - Kurhaus, Ostseeinsel Rügen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seebad Binz - Kurhaus by Andreas Binder, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> :lol:Wow BOYSHOW , I never knew Germany Beaches had Slot Machines on the beach, I guess with German TECHNOGY today, hey can out slot Machines anywhere,:cheers:
> ^^again and again Boyshow < Beautiful and Wonderful photos posted in all your great posts, our ssc forums moderator and friend to everyone here,
> well appreciated and thanks , keep posting more great and beautiful photos our SSC brother and SSC friend !:banana:


:banana: :cheers: :nuts:


----------



## Bosi

Hello my friends, thought I'd share some of my photos from my experiences in Germany if you all don't mind .
A picture of the *Heidelberg* old town and the *Neckar river*









_Picture taken by myself November 2015, no alterations or effects._
_Hope size is 'gut', if you want the original larger picture pm me._


----------



## Bosi

*Heidelberg* facing North of the Neckar from Karlstor hydroelectric dam.









Picture taken by myself November 2015, no alterations or effects.


----------



## Bosi

*Königstuhl* atop the hill in *Heidelberg*.









Picture taken by myself November 2015, no alterations or effects.


----------



## Boyshow

*the Marie-Elisabeth-Lüders-Haus / Government District Berlin.*









Reflection auf the Reichstagsbuilding by Marcello Zerletti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bayerische Alpen*









With Friends by Chr.W., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bamberg*









Bamberg-62 by Sandra Koche, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*HEIDELBERG, SCHLOSSHEIDELBERG; HEILIGGEISTKIRCHE*









HEIDELBERG, SCHLOSSHEIDELBERG; HEILIGGEISTKIRCHE by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*The Keep of Cochem Castle in Evening Light - View from Northwest*









The Keep of Cochem Castle in Evening Light - View from Northwest by destinatio (very busy), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rebland*









Rebland 136 by Martin Panzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Yenidze - Dresden, Saxony"*









Yenidze - Dresden, Saxony by Marcello Zerletti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sylvenstein, Bavaria*









Sylvenstein № I by Chr.W., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Augsburg*









Augsburg-65 by Sandra Koche, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*ORANGERIE, KARLSAUE*









ORANGERIE, KARLSAUE by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Cochem Castle - View from East*









Cochem Castle - View from East by destinatio (very busy), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Baden-Baden*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/23853310062/in/album-72157648350754491/


----------



## Boyshow

*Düsseldorf (bw-fineart)*









Düsseldorf (bw-fineart) by .Markus Landsmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kroch-Hochhaus & Augustusplatz, Leipzig*









Kroch-Hochhaus & Augustusplatz, Leipzig, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sigmaringen panorama*









Sigmaringen panorama by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berliner Dom *









Berliner Dom - FOL 2013 by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*poppy fiel, Waited for the perfect moment to have the sun behind some light clouds.*









poppy field by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Winterabend Magdeburg*









Winterabend Magdeburg by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sunrise on the Rocks, Saxony*









Sunrise on the Rocks by Andreas Wonisch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Früh-sommerliche Idylle*









Früh-sommerliche Idylle by trombone65 (PhotoArt Laatzen), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sunrise in Elbsandsteingebirge in Saxony*









Morning in Saxony by Marcello Zerletti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Watzmannhaus - Winterquartier*









A place to rest  by Chr.W., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Nürmberg*









Nürmberg by Sandra Koche, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Gemeinde Ahnatal, Hessen*









FOREST GREEN by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Köln*









Köln, Cologne, Deutschland, Germany, Allemagne: Das Kirchenschiff des fabelhaften gotischen Domes, la nef de la superbe cathédrale gothique, the nave of the magnificent Gothic cathedral by Pierre, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Trier - Mosaic of Some of Its Great Historical Buildings*









Trier - Mosaic of Some of Its Great Historical Buildings by destinatio (very busy), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Baden-Bade*









Baden-Baden 1358 by Martin Panzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Garmisch-Partenkirchen"*









Garmisch-Partenkirchen by Chr.W., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dinkelsbühl*









Dinkelsbühl by Sandra Koche, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*SOMEWHERE IN THE GERMAN ALPS*









SOMEWHERE IN THE GERMAN ALPS by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Köln*









Köln Cologne Deutschland Germany Allemagne : Der Bezirk Sankt Martin in der Altstadt mit im Hintergrund die Kirche Gross Sankt Martin, le quartier saint Martin dans la vieille ville avec en arrière plan l'église Gross Sankt Martin, by Pierre, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Trier Cathedral*









Trier Cathedral by destinatio (very busy), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Baden-Baden*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/23665549340/in/album-72157648350754491/


----------



## Boyshow

*Classical Cologne View*









Classical Cologne View by .Markus Landsmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Harkortstraße, Leipzig*









Harkortstraße, Leipzig, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Esslingen architecture*









Esslingen architecture by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Siegessäule Berlin *









Siegessäule Berlin FOL 2013 by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Cassel, Hessen*









garden of lights by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sailsboats at the Firth of Kiel*









Förde Segeln by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sächsische Schweiz Kleiner, Saxony*









Morning Air by Andreas Wonisch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg*









Das Wasserschloss, Hamburg (282/365) by trombone65 (PhotoArt Laatzen), sur Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli

*Augsburg:*

Augsburg: Maximilianstrasse by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mountain scenery, Bavaria*









Mountain scenery by Adina Crimu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mountain scenery, Bavaria*









Reflections by Adina Crimu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*City from above, Munich*









City from above by Adina Crimu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Nymphenburg Palace*









Nymphenburg Palace by Adina Crimu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neuschwanstein Castle*









Neuschwanstein Castle by Adina Crimu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich*









Human Maze by Adina Crimu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munch Subway*









Munch Subway by Adina Crimu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich*









Munich by Adina Crimu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Street in Center Munich*









Street in Center Munich by Adina Crimu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Marienplatz, Munich*









Marienplatz, Munich by Adina Crimu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Residenz, Munich*









Residenz, Munich by Adina Crimu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Konigssee*









Konigssee by Adina Crimu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Konigssee*









Konigssee by Adina Crimu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Obersee*









Obersee by Adina Crimu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hohenschwangau Castle*









Hohenschwangau Castle by Adina Crimu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hohenschwangau Castle*









Hohenschwangau Castle by Adina Crimu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Lake reflections, Bavaria*









Lake reflections by Adina Crimu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Linderhof Castle*









Linderhof Castle by Adina Crimu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neuschwanstein Castle*









Neuschwanstein Castle by Adina Crimu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hohenschwangau Castle*









Hohenschwangau Castle by Adina Crimu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

_*Weihnachts Markt - Stuttgart 2015*_









Weihnachts Markt - Stuttgart 2015 by kanaristm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hohenschwangau Castle*









Hohenschwangau Castle by kanaristm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*shot of Hohenzollern Castle.*









Twinkle Twinkle...... by kanaristm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Found along the Lech river in Füssen, Bavaria*









Benediktinerkloster St. Mang by kanaristm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Thallichtenberg Castle*









Thallichtenberg Castle by kanaristm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neuschwanstein*









Neuschwanstein by kanaristm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bayerische Alpen*









Epic #2 by Chr.W., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rothemburg ob der Tauber*









Rothemburg ob der Tauber by Sandra Koche, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Cassel, Hessen*









FOREST PATH by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Saarbrücken, Sarrebruck *









Saarbrücken, Sarrebruck (Deutschland, Germany, Allemagne): Light act project, festival de lumière, Festival of light, Lichtfestspiele. by Pierre, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Trier: Main Market, Steipe and Red House*









Trier: Main Market, Steipe and Red House by destinatio (very busy), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Baden-Baden*









Baden-Baden 1373 by Martin Panzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bavaria Landscape"*









Epic #1 by Chr.W., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rothemburg*









Rothemburg - um amor de cidade by Sandra Koche, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*BADEN BADEN*









ONLY GOD CAN MAKE A TREE by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rastatt, Baden-Baden, Bade-Wurtemberg*









Rastatt, Baden-Baden, Bade-Wurtemberg, Deutschland, Germany, Allemagne: Schloss Favorite, Château de la Favorite, Castle Favorite. by Pierre, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Trier: Main Market and St. Gangolf's Church*









Trier: Main Market and St. Gangolf's Church by destinatio (very busy), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bad Urach*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11751203696/in/album-72157639384257266/


----------



## Boyshow

*Photographers and the Classic from Cologne*









Photographers and the Classic from Cologne by .Markus Landsmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Völkerschlachtdenkmal, Leipzig*









Völkerschlachtdenkmal, Leipzig, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Esslingen architecture*









Esslingen architecture by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Staatstheater Stuttgart*









Staatstheater Stuttgart by kanaristm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Regensburg. Dom St. Peter*









Shimmering Waters by kanaristm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Shot taken from Aussichtspunkt Cloef above the Saar River south of Saarburg and just east of Saarschleife *









Saar Loop by kanaristm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Drachenburg*









Drachenburg by kanaristm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Concordia, the New Castle is the home of the ministries of the Baden-Württemberg state government and representation rooms.*









Concordia by kanaristm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neckar River along L370 entering Rottenburg am Neckar on the far west side of town.*









Ambiente by kanaristm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*WasserSchloss, Bad Rappenau*









WasserSchloss by kanaristm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Just north of Hirsau along B463 (Pforzheimer Straße) before you get to Bad Liebenzell.*









Nagold by kanaristm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Between The Seasons, Bavaria*









Between The Seasons by Chr.W., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rothemburg ob der Tauber*









Rothemburg ob der Tauber by Sandra Koche, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*BURG ELTZ*









BURG ELTZ by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Saxon switzerland along the Elbe Valley*









Deutschland, Germany, Allemagne: Die sächsische Schweiz längs des Tales der Elba, la Suisse saxonne le long de la vallée de l'Elbe, Saxon switzerland along the Elbe Valley. Sehr spektakuläre felsige Naturschönheit, very spectacular rocky natural site, Sit by Pierre, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Trier: Main market*









Trier: Main market by destinatio (very busy), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bad Urach *









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11750393276/in/album-72157639384257266/


----------



## Boyshow

*Leverkusen Landscape*









Nature Moments by .Markus Landsmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Opernhaus & Mendebrunnen, Leipzig*









Opernhaus & Mendebrunnen, Leipzig, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Esslingen*









Esslingen Germany by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Early morning in Berlin*









Early morning in Berlin by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wachenheim an der Weinstraße*









beauty of fall by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schweriner Schloss*









Schweriner Schloss by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bamberg foggy morning*









Bamberg foggy morning by doctore_, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sunset in Garmisch'*









Sunset in Garmisch by Chr.W., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*HESSEN*









ALL THE SIGNS OF SPRING by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden*









Dresden, Dresde, Deutschland, Germany, Allemagne. Die Fabelhafte kürzlich restaurierte Frauenkirche nach den Bombardierungen des zweiten Weltkrieges,Magnificent Frauenkirche recently restored after the bombardments of the World War II, la superbe Frauenk by Pierre, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Trier, Basilica of Constantine (4th century) and Electoral Palace (17th century)*









Trier, Basilica of Constantine (4th century) and Electoral Palace (17th century) by destinatio (very busy), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bad Urach*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11750034774/in/album-72157639384257266/


----------



## Boyshow

*Kölner Lichter*









Raketenschauer by .Markus Landsmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Crypt, Völkerschlachtdenkmal, Leipzig*









Crypt, Völkerschlachtdenkmal, Leipzig, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Esslingen *









Esslingen Germany by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Twilight Berlin*









Twilight Berlin by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Cassel, Hessen*









guan gong by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Along the Neckar river in Heidelberg.*









Schurmanstraße......... by kanaristm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

* the Bavarian part of the Allgäu'*









Low Water Level by Kay Gaensler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Palais, Großer Garten Dresden*









Palais, Großer Garten Dresden by achim-51, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Terrassenufer Dresden*









Terrassenufer Dresden by achim-51, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kath. Hofkirche Dresden*









Kath. Hofkirche Dresden by achim-51, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Fürstenzug*









Fürstenzug by achim-51, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Der goldene Reiter, Dresden*









Der goldene Reiter by achim-51, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Zwinger, Dresden*









Zwinger, Dresden by achim-51, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hackesche Höfe - Berlin*









Hackesche Höfe - Berlin by Thomas Bechtle, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Stuttgart Theatre and its reflection*









Stuttgart Theatre and its reflection by Andrey Sulitskiy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schlossplatz fountain & the New Palace, Stuttgart*









Schlossplatz fountain & the New Palace by Andrey Sulitskiy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Old Castle of Stuttgart*









Old Castle of Stuttgart by Andrey Sulitskiy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neuschwanstein castle*









Neuschwanstein castle by Andrey Sulitskiy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Near Alpsee, Bavaria*









Near Alpsee by Andrey Sulitskiy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Alpsee lake*









Alpsee lake by Andrey Sulitskiy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neckarsteinach view from a boat*









Neckarsteinach view from a boat by Andrey Sulitskiy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neckarsteinach and Neckar bend*









Neckarsteinach and Neckar bend by Andrey Sulitskiy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Heidelberg view from a boat*









Heidelberg view from a boat by Andrey Sulitskiy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Nibelungenbrücke, Worms*









Nibelungenbrücke, Worms by Andrey Sulitskiy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wormser Dom seen from Nibelungen Museum*









Wormser Dom seen from Nibelungen Museum by Andrey Sulitskiy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bier und Weinstube, Römerplatz*









Bier und Weinstube, Römerplatz by Andrey Sulitskiy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt panorama by night*









Frankfurt panorama by night by Andrey Sulitskiy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Old Opera, Frankfurt*









Old Opera, Frankfurt by Andrey Sulitskiy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dreikoenigskirche from Mainkai, Frankfurt*









Dreikoenigskirche from Mainkai, Frankfurt by Andrey Sulitskiy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt skyline from Schaumainkai*









Frankfurt skyline from Schaumainkai by Andrey Sulitskiy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt panorama from a hotelroom*









Frankfurt panorama from a hotelroom by Andrey Sulitskiy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Nymphenburg park lanes, Munich*









Nymphenburg park lanes, Munich by Andrey Sulitskiy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Nymphenburg castle, Munich*









Nymphenburg castle, Munich by Andrey Sulitskiy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Nymphenburg ducks & swans, Munich*









Nymphenburg ducks & swans, Munich by Andrey Sulitskiy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich roofs from Frauenkirche*









Munich roofs from Frauenkirche by Andrey Sulitskiy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Karlsplatz fountains, Munich*









Karlsplatz fountains, Munich by Andrey Sulitskiy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

**Garmisch-Partenkirchen*









Another wonderful day of hiking by Chr.W., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*MOSEL RIVER, RHEINLAND PALATINATE*









MOSEL RIVER by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neuschwanstein*









Neuschwanstein (Deutschland,Germany, Allemagne): Das großartige Schloß von Ludwig II von Bayern, das als die Inspiration zu Walt Disney gedient hat.Der Zutritt des Schlosses Ludwig II of Bavaria magnificent castle, which was of use as inspiration to Walt by Pierre, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Trier, Electoral Palace with Constantine Basilica*









Trier, Electoral Palace with Constantine Basilica by destinatio (very busy), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bad Urach*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11750387396/in/album-72157639384257266/


----------



## Boyshow

*The ceiling from the Cologne cathedral*









The ceiling from the Cologne cathedral by .Markus Landsmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Alte Handelsbörse & Goethe-Statue, Leipzig*









Alte Handelsbörse & Goethe-Statue, Leipzig, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Esslingen church interior*









Esslingen church interior by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin shortly after the sunset*









Berlin shortly after the sunset by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Orangery Kassel.*









orangery by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*The Swabian Alps near Füssen at sunset. Bavaria*









Alpen Pinkness by kanaristm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*another shot form Allgäu*









Barn by Kay Gaensler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*BMW view from Olympia tower, Munich*









BMW view from Olympia tower, Munich by Andrey Sulitskiy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Elbe-Blick, Dresden*









Elbe-Blick I by achim-51, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*BMW symbol, Munich*









BMW symbol, Munich by Andrey Sulitskiy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Semperoper Dresden*









Semperoper Dresden by achim-51, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Elbe-Impressionen Dresden*









Elbe-Impressionen Dresden II by achim-51, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Lüneburg*









Wasserturm Ausblick by MoNiZZy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Barockes Dresden*









Barockes Dresden by fresch-energy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

* the Saxon Switzerland*









Rocky Autumn by fresch-energy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Pillnitzer Herbstzauber*









Pillnitzer Herbstzauber by fresch-energy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden*









Sunny October by fresch-energy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*The view from the "kleine Bastei" towards Bad Schandau.*









Die Elbe bei Bad Schandau by fresch-energy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Great outlook with interesting weather from the Carolafelsen in the Saxon Switzerland.*









Outlook! by fresch-energy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Skyline Frankfurt*









Skyline Frankfurt_02 by Steffen Sh, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kölner Dom & Hohenzollernbrücke*









Kölner Dom & Hohenzollernbrücke by Steffen Sh, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hanau Hafen*









Hanau Hafen #2 by Steffen Sh, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt, Hbf*









Frankfurt, Hbf by Steffen Sh, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Westhafen, Frankfurt*









Westhafen, Frankfurt by Steffen Sh, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Elbe-Impressionen Dresden*









Elbe-Impressionen Dresden by achim-51, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*View to the Albertplatz from the Dreikönigskirche. Dresden*









Kleiner Albertplatz by fresch-energy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Altstadt, Soest*









Altstadt, Soest by achim-51, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Blue hour at the Straßburger Place. Dresden*









Streetlights by fresch-energy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Tegernsee*









Osterglocken vor dem Rathaus by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Tegernsee, Bavaria*









Ein Platz an der Sonne by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Altstadt, Soest*









Altstadt, Soest by achim-51, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Tiny Straßburger Place, Dresden*









Kleiner Straßburger by fresch-energy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wildenberg*









Arberblick by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Allgäu Panorama'*









Allgäu Panorama by Kay Gaensler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Tangermünde*









Tangermünde by Markus Schrot, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Tangermünde Elbtor*









Tangermünde by Markus Schrot, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Winter in der sächschischen Schweiz (Hohstein).*









Wintersonne by fresch-energy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

* Hamburg*









** Hauptkirche - St. Katharinen ** by Kai Lemke Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Tangermünde Roßfurt*









Tangermünde by Markus Schrot, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*A winter's fairytale of Hohnstein*









Wintermärchen Hohnstein by fresch-energy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*The Baakenhafen is a harbor in Hamburg.*









** under the bridge ** by Kai Lemke Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

**Saarburg - Wasserfall, Germany*









Saarburg - Wasserfall by O. Hahn photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin Wannsee*









erste Fahrradrunde by Phil Kay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Park Babelsberg, Berlin*









Park Babelsberg by Phil Kay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*fahrradtour, Brandenburg*









fahrradtour by Phil Kay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Warnemünde*









Warnemünde by Phil Kay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Warnemünde*









Warnemünde by kathinka68, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Warnemünde*









farben by Phil Kay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Warnemünde*









Sonnig by Phil Kay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin-Hansaviertel*









noch mal kurz in der Bib gewesen by Phil Kay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin*









nach einem warmen wintertag by Phil Kay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin*









ullstein? by Phil Kay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Potsdam, Brandeburg*









Sonntags by Phil Kay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin*









berlin by Phil Kay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wannseebrücke, Berlin*









Wannseebrücke by Phil Kay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wolfsburg*









Wolfsburg by Markus Schrot, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Winterliches Polenztal, Saxon*









Winterliches Polenztal by fresch-energy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

* Skyline - Dresden's Old Town*









** Skyline - Dresden's Old Town ** by Kai Lemke Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wittlich'*









Wittlich by Markus Schrot, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Eisiger Bach*









Eisiger Bach by fresch-energy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hauptkirche - St. Katharinen, Hamburg*









** Hauptkirche - St. Katharinen ** by Kai Lemke Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bavarian Landscape"*









Die Alm by Martin Osiadly, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Regensburg: Menschenleerer Haidplatz bei Regen*









REGENsburg by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*COCHEM ON THE MOSEL*









COCHEM ON THE MOSEL by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Insel Mainau, Bodensee, lac de Constance*









Insel Mainau, Bodensee, lac de Constance: (Deutschland, Germany, Allemagne) : Eine besonders originelle Bank, un banc particulièrement original, A particularly original bench.... by Pierre, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Käfernberg*









Winter Lighting by destinatio (very busy), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bad Waldsee *









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11751331216/in/album-72157639384257266/


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloß Morsbroich*









Schloß Morsbroich by .Markus Landsmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Leipziger Hauptbahnhof, Leipzig*









Leipziger Hauptbahnhof, Leipzig, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Plochingen architecture, Hundertwasserhaus. Designed by Austrain artist Friedensreich Hundertwasser *









Germany by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin*









Friedrichstraße B&W by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Lion's Castle in Kassel*









Löwenburg Kassel bei Sonnenuntergang by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*the city of Stuttgart*









STR by kanaristm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*St. Bonifatius in Wiesbaden'*









St. Bonifatius Curch and Waterloo Memorial by Kay Gaensler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wienhausen*









Wienhausen by Markus Schrot, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Helmstedt *
Juleum









Helmstedt by Markus Schrot, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Saxon Switzerland*








Warm morning light by fresch-energy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich classics.*









Munich classics. by fresch-energy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Port city of Hamburg*









** Port city of Hamburg ** by Kai Lemke Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hannover'*









Hannover by Markus Schrot, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden classics.*









Dresden classics. by fresch-energy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss Moritzburg*









** Schloss Moritzburg ** by Kai Lemke Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*"Regensburg "*









[237] Regensburg (explored) by waterman75, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Regensburg*









[236] Regensburg by waterman75, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hohenzollern Bridge and Cologne Cathedral*









[234] Hohenzollern Bridge and Cologne Cathedral by waterman75, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Deutz Suspension Bridge, Cologne*









[233] Deutz Suspension Bridge by waterman75, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Gehry, Düsseldorf*









[232] Gehry by waterman75, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Medienhafen Düsseldorf*









[230] Medienhafen Düsseldorf by waterman75, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

* Cologne*









[229] Cologne by waterman75, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Medienhafen Düsseldorf*









[228] Medienhafen Düsseldorf by waterman75, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Medienhafen Düsseldorf Panorama*









[227] Medienhafen Düsseldorf Panorama by waterman75, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Medienhafen Düsseldorf*









[226] Medienhafen Düsseldorf by waterman75, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Cranehouses Cologne*









[225] Cranehouses Cologne (explored) by waterman75, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Metro Station Munich Olympia*









[111] Metro Station Munich by waterman75, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Windmill Friedewalde*









Windmill Friedewalde-Germany (Art) by Michael Hagelüken, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Railway Museum-Minden*









Railway Museum-Minden-Germany by Michael Hagelüken, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Westfriedhof / Munich*









[110] Colorful metro station by waterman75, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Windmill Enger*









Windmill Enger-Germany by Michael Hagelüken, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Watermill Lemgo-Brake*









Watermill Lemgo-Brake-Germany by Michael Hagelüken, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Metro Station / Olympia-Einkaufszentrum (OEZ) Munich*









[109] Metallic pyramids by waterman75, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Underground Rainbow, Munich*









[108] Underground Rainbow by waterman75, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Blaue Nacht Nürnberg - Blue Night Nuremberg*









[68] Blaue Nacht Nürnberg - Blue Night Nuremberg by waterman75, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Windmill-Petershagen-Messlingen*









Windmill-Petershagen-Messlingen-Germany by Michael Hagelüken, sur Flickr


----------



## Bond James Bond

Lovely stuff.


----------



## Boyshow

*Castle Bückeburg*









Castle Bückeburg-Germany by Michael Hagelüken, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Part of Castle Raesfeld*









Part of Castle Raesfeld-Germany by Michael Hagelüken, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Castle Ulenburg - Löhne*









Sleeping Beauty by Michael Hagelüken, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Spa Gardens-Bad Oeynhausen*









Spa Gardens-Bad Oeynhausen-Germany by Michael Hagelüken, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Spa Gardens-Bad Oeynhausen*









Spa Gardens-Bad Oeynhausen-Germany by Michael Hagelüken, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*The Extern Stones are a striking sandstone rock formation in the Teutoburg forest and as such a prominent natural landmark*









Extern Stones-Germany by Michael Hagelüken, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Part of Castle Vischering-Lüdinghausen*









Part of Castle Vischering-Lüdinghausen-Germany by Michael Hagelüken, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Castle Raesfeld*









Castle Raesfeld-Germany by Michael Hagelüken, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Looking at the Open Air Museum Detmold*









Autumn colors by Michael Hagelüken, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Double Farmhouse (Art)-Detmold*









Double Farmhouse (Art)-Detmold-Germany by Michael Hagelüken, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Castle Hülshoff Garden*









Castle Hülshoff Garden-Germany by Michael Hagelüken, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Castle Vischering-Lüdinghausen*









Castle Vischering-Lüdinghausen-Germany by Michael Hagelüken, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Castle gatehouse-Steinfurt*









Castle gatehouse-Steinfurt-Germany by Michael Hagelüken, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Windmill Porta Westfalica*









Windmill Porta Westfalica-Germany by Michael Hagelüken, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Windmill Eilhausen*









Windmill Eilhausen-Germany by Michael Hagelüken, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Castle Raesfeld*









Castle Raesfeld-Germany by Michael Hagelüken, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Extern Stones*









Extern Stones-Germany by Michael Hagelüken, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*River-Weser*









My River-Weser-Germany by Michael Hagelüken, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Castle Gesmold*









Castle Gesmold-Germany by Michael Hagelüken, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Castle Vischering-Lüdinghausen*








Castle Vischering-Lüdinghausen-Germany by Michael Hagelüken, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Watermill Lemgo-Brake*









Watermill Lemgo-Brake-Germany by Michael Hagelüken, sur Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli

Neuschwanstein by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dom des Westallgäus, Lindenberg im Allgäu *









Dom des Westallgäus, Lindenberg im Allgäu (D) by Carlos Iborra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Windmill Veltheim*









Windmill Veltheim-Germany by Michael Hagelüken, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dom des Westallgäus, Lindenberg im Allgäu*









Dom des Westallgäus, Lindenberg im Allgäu (D) by Carlos Iborra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Stadthalle, Bayreuth*









Stadthalle, Bayreuth (D) by Carlos Iborra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rathaus am Marktplatz, Neustadt an der Aisch*









Rathaus am Marktplatz, Neustadt an der Aisch (D) by Carlos Iborra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Park at the Castle Gesmold*









Park at the Castle Gesmold-Germany by Michael Hagelüken, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Watermill-Hagen*









Watermill-Hagen-Germany by Michael Hagelüken, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Lorenzkirche y Nassauer Haus, Nürnberg*









Lorenzkirche y Nassauer Haus, Nürnberg (D) by Carlos Iborra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rathaus, Schwäbisch Hall*









Rathaus, Schwäbisch Hall (D) by Carlos Iborra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Markt, Schwäbisch Hall*









Markt, Schwäbisch Hall (D) by Carlos Iborra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Castle Raesfeld*









Castle Raesfeld-Germany by Michael Hagelüken, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*St Michael y Clausnitzerhaus, Schwäbisch Hall *









St Michael y Clausnitzerhaus, Schwäbisch Hall (D) by Carlos Iborra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frauenkirche, Nürnberg*









Frauenkirche, Nürnberg (D) by Carlos Iborra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Watermill on the river Weser in Minden *









Watermill Minden-Germany by Michael Hagelüken, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sebalduskirche, Nürnberg*









Sebalduskirche, Nürnberg (D) by Carlos Iborra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Albrechtsburg y Catedral, Meißen*









Albrechtsburg y Catedral, Meißen (D) by Carlos Iborra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Extern Stones, Saxony.*









Extern Stones-Germany by Michael Hagelüken, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Spa Gardens-Bad Oeynhausen*









Spa Gardens-Bad Oeynhausen-Germany by Michael Hagelüken, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sunday at the lake, Saxony.*









Sunday at the lake by Michael Hagelüken, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Semperoper, Dresden*









Semperoper, Dresden (D) by Carlos Iborra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Chappel by night, Bavaria'*









Chappel by night by Martin Osiadly, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Amberg*









Vor der Stadtmauer by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Limburg*









BARFUESSERSTR by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Herrenchiemsee*









Herrenchiemsee (Deutschland, Germany, Allemagne):Schloß von Ludwig II von Bayern, das vom Schloß von Versailles des Königs von Frankreich, Ludwig XIV fest inspiriert ist, dessen eifriger Bewunderer er war. Ludwig II of Bavaria castle strongly inspired by by Pierre, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Black Gate - View from the Country Side (North) - Trier*









The Porta ***** - Black Gate - View from the Country Side (North) - Trier by destinatio (very busy), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Biberach*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11752055364/in/album-72157639384257266/


----------



## Boyshow

*City Hall ceiling Hannover*









City Hall ceiling Hannover by .Markus Landsmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Pfahlbauten*









Pfahlbauten by peter flückiger, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss Wackerbarth*









Schloss Wackerbarth by Dirk Hundertmark, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Friedrichshafen*









TowerShotFriedrichshafen by peter flückiger, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Unteruhldingen, Bad-Wurtemberg*









LittleTown by peter flückiger, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Weihnachtsmarkt*









Weihnachtsmarkt by Dirk Hundertmark, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss Hagenburg*









Schloss Hagenburg by Dirk Hundertmark, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schwäbisch Hall*









Schwäbisch Hall by Dirk Hundertmark, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden opera house*









Semperoper by Dirk Hundertmark, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Heidelberg University Library*









Heidelberg by Dirk Hundertmark, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Friedrichshafen*









A sunny day by peter flückiger, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin Brandenburger Tor*









Berlin Brandenburger Tor by Dirk Hundertmark, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin Reichstag*









Berlin Reichstag by Dirk Hundertmark, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Stiftskirche St. Cosmas und Damian in Wunstorf*









Stiftskirche St. Cosmas und Damian in Wunstorf by Dirk Hundertmark, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rathaus Bückeburg*









Rathaus Bückeburg by Dirk Hundertmark, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden by Night*









Dresden by Night by Dirk Hundertmark, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hannover by night - Opera House*









Heute Dornröschen by Dirk Hundertmark, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hannover New Town Hall*









Hannover New Town Hall by Dirk Hundertmark, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Meissen*









Meissen by Dirk Hundertmark, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schwäbisch Hall *









Schwäbisch Hall 2007 by Dirk Hundertmark, sur Flickr


----------



## eprex

*Rhine Ruhr, Germany
*








Rhine-Ruhr is already one of the most successful urban areas in Germany. It's the third largest in Europe, trailing only Paris and London and made it to one of the cities which will be very *rich* in 10 years


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin Cathedral Church*









Berlin Cathedral Church by Josef Schmid, sur Flickr


----------



## Oplot-M

*Neuschwanstein Castle*









https://photographers.ua/photo/vdohnovenie-korolya-988103/


----------



## Boyshow

*Stuttgart, Mercedes-Benz Museum*









Welcome by Josef Schmid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rotebühlplatz, Stuttgart. Baden-Württemberg*









Rotebühlplatz by Josef Schmid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Oberschleissheim*









Oberschleissheim by Josef Schmid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wilhelma - lily pond*









Wilhelma - lily pond by Josef Schmid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Stuttgart Opera At Night*









Stuttgart Opera At Night by Josef Schmid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*fountain at Schlossplatz Stuttgart*









fountain at Schlossplatz Stuttgart by Josef Schmid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Stuttgart*









Bülow Carré by Josef Schmid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Stuttgart, Mercedes-Benz Museum*









Golden Arrows by Josef Schmid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Stuttgart, Mercedes-Benz Museum*









Museum at blue hour by Josef Schmid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Stuttgart Schloßplatz at blue hour*









Stuttgart Schloßplatz at blue hour by Josef Schmid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*full moon over Stuttgart*









full moon over Stuttgart by Josef Schmid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Stuttgart - Schlossplatz*









Stuttgart - Schlossplatz by Josef Schmid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Leonberg - colorful market square*









Leonberg - colorful market square by Josef Schmid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neuschwanstein*









The Fairytale Castle by Josef Schmid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*theater at night, Colone*









theater at night by Josef Schmid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Thüringen*









sea of tranquility by Josef Schmid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*theater interior, Colone*









theater interior by Josef Schmid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss Elisabethenburg*









Schloss Elisabethenburg by Josef Schmid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dreigiebelhaus Ditzingen*









Dreigiebelhaus Ditzingen by Josef Schmid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Stuttgart, Rosensteinpark*









The colors of springtime by Josef Schmid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schwangau, Bayern*









ground fog by Josef Schmid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berchdesgaden, Bavaria'*









Mountains at night by Martin Osiadly, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Abensberg*









dreifacher Triumph by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*VERRA BRUECKE, HANN.MUENDEN*









VERRA BRUECKE, HANN.MUENDEN by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Linderhof *









Linderhof (Deutschland, Germany, Allemagne):Eines der großartigen Schlösser von Ludwig II von Bayern mit seinem fabelhaften Park. One of Ludwig II of Bavaria luxurious castles with its magnificent park. by Pierre, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Trier -- View from the Town Side*









Porta *****, Trier -- View from the Town Side by destinatio (very busy), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Biberach*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11751751395/in/album-72157639384257266/


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloß Morsbroich*









Schloß Morsbroich by .Markus Landsmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ritterstraße, Leipzig*









Ritterstraße, Leipzig, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Stuttgart palace architecture*









Stuttgart palace architecture by barnyz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hackescher Markt at Night, Berlin.*









Hackescher Markt at Night by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wilhelmsthal Caste. Kassel Calden*









wilhelmsthal castle by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bad Wimpfen*









Reflection Transformation by kanaristm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss Benrath 
Schloss Benrath is a Rococo maison de plaisance near Düsseldorf*









Schloss Benrath by Kay Gaensler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kinderplatz bei Hafenmarktturm, Heilbronn *









Kinderplatz bei Hafenmarktturm, Heilbronn (D) by Carlos Iborra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*This small chapel is part of the Open Air Museum Detmold*









Small Chapel by Michael Hagelüken, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Moritzburg'*









Moritzburg by Dirk Hundertmark, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Stuttgart, Schloß Solitude*









Solitude at dusk by Josef Schmid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Stuttgart - financial district*









Stuttgart - financial district by Josef Schmid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden - Neumarkt*









Dresden - Neumarkt by Josef Schmid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Stuttgart - Schillerplatz at dusk*









Stuttgart - Schillerplatz at dusk by Josef Schmid, sur Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Burg Trifels:

P1016563 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P1016571 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P1016582 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli

*Flensburg:*

A quiet corner in Flensburg by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Abends am Ratzeburger See.*









Ruhe am See by Dennis Siebert, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Hemmelsdorf*









Sonnenaufgang am Hemmelsdorfer See by Dennis Siebert, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Leuchtturm Westerheversand*








Westerheversand by Dennis Siebert, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg*









Auf der St. Annen Brücke by Dennis Siebert, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburger Hafencity*









Hafencity by Dennis Siebert, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Sunrise in Kellenhusen at the baltic sea.*









Sonnenaufgang in Kellenhusen by Dennis Siebert, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg*









Sonnenuntergang an der Elbphilharmonie by Dennis Siebert, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Gewitter in Hamburg am Spiegel Hauptgebäude.*









Gewitter am Spiegel by Dennis Siebert, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Sonnenuntergang am Pipersee.*









Sonnenuntergang am Pipersee. by Dennis Siebert, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Ratzeburg*









Fire in the Sky by Dennis Siebert, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden*









Frauenkirche Dresden by Dennis Siebert, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Kromlauer Park*









Rakotzbrücke by Dennis Siebert, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Externsteine*









Externsteine by Dennis Siebert, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Sankt Peter Ordinng.*









Stelzenhaus by Dennis Siebert, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburger Landungsbrücken.*









Auf dem Stintfang. by Dennis Siebert, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Bad Tölz *









Sonniges Tölz by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Isar River, Geretsried*









Pfingstwetter an der Isar by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bad Tölz *









Am Isarkai by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bad Tölz - Marktstraße*









Der Fotograf by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bad Tölz*









Die Marktstraße hinunter by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neckarsteinach*









Fahrt zum Regenbogen by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Isarbrücke in Bad Tölz*









Wenn die bunten Fahnen wehen ... by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bad Tölz - Fritzplatz*









Den Frühling genießen by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bad Tölz*









Mai in Bad Tölz by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber *









Links gibt's das beste Eis by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Heidelberg*









Die S-Bahn nach Heidelberg by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Heidelberg - Bismarckplatz*









Schoolday's over - Schule vorbei by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mosbach - Marktplatz*









Vier rote Schirme by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber*









Paarflug by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Heidelberg*









Offen für Heidelberg by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neckarufer in Neckarsteinach*









Abends am Neckar by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Altstadt, Bade-Wurtemberg*









Von Heidelberg nach Speyer by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Speyer*









Ein Kaiserdom by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neckarsteinach*









Blaue Stunde unter der Burg by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schwetzingen*









Gespiegelte Moschee by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Tegernsee*









Jetzt fahr'n wir übern See, übern See ... by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau *









Über dem Rathaus by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau*









Nächtliche Innstadt by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Tegernsee*









Vor dem Rathaus by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Tegernsee*









An der Uferpromenade by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau *









Über dem Inn by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Holzhausen am Starnberger See*









Die Kirche im Friedhof by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Patrick

Skyline of Koblenz









Source: Tim Liss/Marius Köpcke @ Facebook


----------



## Boyshow

*Duisburg*









über den Dächern von Duisburg by Oliver Hoffmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Duisburger Innenhafen*









duisburger Innenhafen by Oliver Hoffmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Towers of Duisburg*









Towers of Duisburg by Oliver Hoffmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dortmund*









Das Portal by Oliver Hoffmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dorfkirche*









Dorfkirche II by Oliver Hoffmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin*









* by Oliver Hoffmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hörder Burg*









Hörder Burg by Oliver Hoffmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloß Nordkirchen*









Schloß Nordkirchen by Oliver Hoffmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloß Nordkirchen*









nach dem Unwetter II by Oliver Hoffmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Crange *









Crange III by Oliver Hoffmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss Berge*









Schloss Berge by Oliver Hoffmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Henrichenburg*









Schiffshebewerk by Oliver Hoffmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

_*Tegernsee*_









Osterglocken vor dem Rathaus by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Tegernsee*









Ein Platz an der Sonne by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ambach am Starnberger See*









Das Ambacher Kirchlein by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Spiegelung am Moorsee *









Äste durchstoßen den Wasserspiegel by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau*









Die alte Stadt will schlafen gehen by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Starnberger See - Ambach*









Die Seestraße nach Norden by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau*









Aufgehängt an starken Seilen by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau *









Beginn der Traumzeit by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankonia scenery near Bamberg*









Frankonia scenery near Bamberg by Reinhardt König, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bamberg Concordia and Mühlwörth*









Bamberg Concordia and Mühlwörth by Reinhardt König, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bamberg Old City*









Bamberg Old City by Reinhardt König, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bamberg Altes Rathaus*









Bamberg Altes Rathaus by Reinhardt König, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bamberg Concordia at night*









Bamberg Concordia at night by Reinhardt König, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bamberg tourists*









Bamberg tourists by Reinhardt König, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Concert Hall Bamberg*









Concert Hall Bamberg by Reinhardt König, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*autumn in Bamberg - Bavaria*









autumn in Bamberg - Bavaria - Germany by Reinhardt König, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*The old city of Würzburg, Bavaria*









Blue Hour in Würzburg by Michael Abid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bremen At Night*









Bremen At Night by Michael Abid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Old city of Dresden*









Old city of Dresden, Germany by Michael Abid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Market square of Hildesheim*









Market square of Hildesheim, Germany by Michael Abid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Old city of Dresden at night*









Old city of Dresden at night by Michael Abid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Old city of Hannover*









Old city of Hannover, Germany by Michael Abid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*City Hall of Hannover*









City Hall of Hannover, Germany by Michael Abid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*A snowy landscape in front of the city hall in Hannover*









Winter Castle by Michael Abid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hannover Fireworks*









Hannover Fireworks by Michael Abid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Night skyline of Frankfurt*









Night In Frankfurt by Michael Abid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Skyline of Hamburg*









Skyline of Hamburg by Michael Abid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Market in Frankfurt*









Christmas Market in Frankfurt by Michael Abid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau - Abendlicher Römerplatz*









Abendlicher Römerplatz by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau *









Blaue Stunde an der Donau by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau*









Dazwischen sind drei Flüsse by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau *









Nächtliche Spiegelung by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau - Donau*









Abends über der Hängebrücke by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau*









Alte Stadt am Inn by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Saldenburg*









Der Arber mit Schnee by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau *









Unter der Burg by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau - Inn*









Märzensonne auf der Altstadt by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau - Abends über der Donau: Rathaus, Dom und St.Paul*









Fünf Türme monochrom by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Geretsried*









Schnee auf der Kiesbank by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Museum Island, Berlin*









Museum Island, Berlin by Michael Abid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Skyline of Hannover, with the famous Anzeiger building.*









Skyline of Hannover, Germany by Michael Abid, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden in moonlight*









Dresden in moonlight by Michael Abid, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Dresden Reflection*









Dresden Reflection by Michael Abid, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

* the riverside in Bremen*









Christmas illumination in Bremen by Michael Abid, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Sunset over Berlin*









Sunset over Berlin by Michael Abid, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*The Bückeburg Castle*









The Bückeburg Castle by Michael Abid, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Night view of Berlin*









The Needle by Michael Abid, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*The Pulse of Hamburg*









The Pulse of Hamburg by Michael Abid, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau*









Blaue Stunde am Inn by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau *









Die Stadt an den drei Flüssen im Vorfrühling by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schneebedeckter Lusen*









Schneebedeckter Lusen by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau*









Auf dem Residenzplatz by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau *









Auf der Hängebrücke by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau - Domplatz*









Vor dem Dom by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau - mit Dom*









Nachmittags auf der Innbrücke by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schneebedeckter Rachel
hinter Tittling*









Schneebedeckter Rachel by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau*









Turmreiche Stadt über dem Wasser by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau - an der Innbrücke*









Die Innstadt by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hannover Sunset*









Hannover Sunset by Michael Abid, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Bremen Marktplatz Panorama*









Bremen Marktplatz Panorama by Michael Abid, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau - Donau *









Blaue Stunde überm Rathausplatz by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau*









März an den drei Flüssen by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Auer Dult, Munich*









Annual funfair & fleemart by Werner Böhm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Bayerisches Nationalmuseum, Munich*









Bayerisches Nationalmuseum by Werner Böhm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich*









my million village, traffic jam by Werner Böhm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau *









Auf Höhe der Domkuppeln by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau *









Herbst am Inn by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*View from church tower "Mariahilf church" Munich*









The towers are still scaffolded by Werner Böhm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*English Garden, Munich*









HBM by Werner Böhm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau*









Die Post ist da! by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wasserschloss Unterwittelsbach*









Wasserschloss Unterwittelsbach by Chris Renk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*View of Castle Lustheim, Oberschleißheim, Bavaria*









Castle Lustheim by Chris Renk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Tree Alley, Area of Oberschleissheim, Bavaria*









Walking the path by Chris Renk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*View over Schloss Burgk and the upper Saale Valley.*









Schloss Burgk an der Oberen Saale by Chris Renk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Impression of Nordhalben during sunset.*









Nordhalben Sunset by Chris Renk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Impressions from the Hydro Dam of Nordhalben.*









Nordhalben Hydro Dam by Chris Renk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*View over the Ködeltalsperre during a rainy day.*









Ködeltalsperre by Chris Renk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*English Garden Munich*









Welcome to the beer garden by Werner Böhm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich city beach*









Munich city beach by Werner Böhm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau*









Abendstimmung am Inn by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Karlsruher Grat*









Withstanding the Stream by Chris Renk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*View over the Frankonian Forrest during a stormy day.*









"Awaiting the Storm" by Chris Renk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*English Garden, Munich*









spring in the city by Werner Böhm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Geretsried *









Ramma damma by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Winter in Geretsried*









's ist wieder März geworden ... by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Lake Bram (Bramsee)*









Bramsee by Chris Renk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Geretsried*









Am Waldrand über der Stadt by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich from 200 steps*









Munich from 200 steps by Werner Böhm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau*









Im hohen Dom by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*View of the Garchinger Lake during winter time.*









Winterland by Chris Renk, sur Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Koblenz:

P1016121 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P1016130 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P1016133 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich churches*









Munich churches by Werner Böhm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Passau - Spielplatz an der Ortspitze, im Hintergrund der Inn*









Fliag'n (Fliegen - Flying) by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Sylt Northern Light Beacon*









Sylt Northern Light Beacon by Chris Renk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich Summer Heat*









Munich Summer Heat by Chris Renk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Lukas church, Munich*









photo walk Munich by Werner Böhm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Extremes Niedrigwasser im Sylvensteinsee*









Blick übers Brückengeländer by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Capture of images from and around the Laber, 1684m, located within the Ammergauer Alps*









Enjoying flying by Chris Renk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Capture of images from and around the Laber, 1684m, located within the Oberammergauer Alps*









Schartenköpfe by Chris Renk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich photowalk*









Munich photowalk by Werner Böhm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

* Geretsried*









Prachtwinter in Geretsried by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Kofel, Oberammergauer Alpen*









Kofel, Oberammergauer Alpen by Chris Renk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich, River "Isar" city beach*









Prater island by Werner Böhm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neuschnee am Moorloch*









Neuschnee am Moorloch by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Extremes Niedrigwasser im Sylvensteinsee*









Grundmauern tauchen auf by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich River View - Fly fisher*









Munich River View - Fly fisher by Chris Renk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

* Munich, Gärtnerplatz*









Lunchtime by Werner Böhm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich, Olympic games 1972*









start of my friday city bike photo tour by Werner Böhm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

* Sylvensteinsee*









Hier war einst der alte Ort Fall by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich Central Station*









Munich Central Station by Chris Renk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*blue hour | Dragon Castle, Bonn.*









blue hour | Dragon Castle by Dirk Buttgereit, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Cologne*









Cologne by Dirk Buttgereit, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*Mice Tower Bingen*









Mice Tower Bingen by Dirk Buttgereit, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Blue Hour at Wetzlar*









Blue Hour by Dirk Buttgereit, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Lights on the River (Berlin)*









Lights on the River (Berlin) by Dirk Buttgereit, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin Oberbaum Bridge*









Berlin Oberbaum Bridge by Dirk Buttgereit, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*castle Limburg *









castle Limburg Germany by Dirk Buttgereit, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

*castle Limburg*









castle Limburg/Germany by Dirk Buttgereit, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Water castle Gudenau*









Water castle Gudenau Germany by Dirk Buttgereit, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Frankfurt*









Frankfurt/Germany by Dirk Buttgereit, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Mäuseturm Bingen*









Mäuseturm Bingen/Germany by Dirk Buttgereit, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*View of Bonn*









1 by Dirk Buttgereit, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Cologne*









IMG_1091_2_3_tonemapped by Dirk Buttgereit, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Cologne*









IMG_1057_8_9_tonemapped by Dirk Buttgereit, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Abtei St.Michael*









Sans titre by Dirk Buttgereit, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wedding, Somewhere in Germany*









Wedding by Dirk Buttgereit, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow

* Ludwigslust (Mecklenburg - Vorpommern). *









Ludwigslust - 19.6.2016 - 1 by Maik Richter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Breeser Grund*









Breeser Grund - 21.6.2016 - 1 by Maik Richter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss Ludwigslust (Mecklenburg - Vorpommern). *









Ludwigslust - 19.6.2016 - 2 by Maik Richter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Ludwigslust*









Ludwigslust - 19.6.2016 - 3 by Maik Richter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Schloss Ludwigslust (Mecklenburg - Vorpommern). *









Ludwigslust - 19.6.2016 - 4 by Maik Richter, sur Flickr


----------



## erbse

Oh Boy, please stop the horrible HDR and heavily photoshopped stuff!
It's not pleasant to look at.


----------



## Boyshow

*Burg Castle*









On the Rocks by Martin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Neuschwanstein Castle*









The Mighty by Martin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Castle Prunn*









Rapunzel's Inn by Martin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Camelot*









Camelot by Martin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Camelot Castle*









Avalon by Martin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wreathed in mist - Schliersee Bavaria*









Wreathed in mist - Schliersee Bavaria by Martin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich*









Munich by Martin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

* Munich*









BMW World by Martin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*kochelsee lake*









Tranquility by Martin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich*









Nightfall by Martin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Munich Residence*









Munich Residence HDR by Martin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Wiesenburg / Fläming*









Park & Schloss Wiesenburg by Dirk Wandel, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Siedlung Wendgräben*









Schloss Wendgräben by Dirk Wandel, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Thielenburger See, Saxony*









Thielenburger See - 13.5.2016 - 5 by Maik Richter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Dannenberg *









Thielenburger See im Frühling by Maik Richter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg - Zollkanal*









Hamburg - Zollkanal by Maik Richter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Hamburg - Kibbelsteg*









Hamburg - Kibbelsteg by Maik Richter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Seerau *









Die Jeetzel bei Seerau 1 by Maik Richter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin - Neues Museum*









Berlin - Neues Museum - 3.6.2015 by Maik Richter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow

*Berlin*









Berlin - Spree - 4.6.2015 by Maik Richter, sur Flickr


----------



## Cager

Rainbow Allianz Arena









Source


----------



## Jozef77

*Bamberg*


----------



## erbse

I'm glad to finally see DWF users participating again in here!  Get it going!


*Central Hamburg* from above (fresh HafenCity including Elphi at the bottom!)









http://fotothek.slub-dresden.de/fotos/elb/euroluftbild/0059000/elb_euroluftbild_0059227.jpg


----------



## Jozef77

*Hannover*


----------



## Jozef77

*Flensburg*


----------



## Cager

Hohenzollern Castle









Source


----------



## erbse

^ Geil!


Berlin's new City West in the making:









Source. Upper West Tower & Zoofenster (Waldorf=Astoria Hotel) at Berlin's City West.


----------



## Max BGF

*Hamburg: Icy Alster*


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Stuttgart Library*












Alex Gaflig Photography​


----------



## miau

Looks like a prison. :hmm:


----------



## erbse

Frankfurt's skyline is growing radically in the next few years! kay:









Frankfurt Skyline by Carsten Frohn, auf Flickr


----------



## GEwinnen

Little Water Castle in Gelsenkirchen, built in 1308:
Haus Lüttinghof by Andreas1104, auf Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

*Medienhafen & Rheinturm, Düsseldorf, North Rhine-Westphalia*


Medienhafen & Rheinturm, Düsseldorf, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected]

*St. Goarshausen & Burg Katz, Rhineland-Palatinate*


St. Goarshausen & Burg Katz, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr​


----------



## Cager

Hamburg | Elbphilharmonie 










Source


----------



## Nando_ros

*Stralsund, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*


Stralsund Abendstimmung by Norbert Liese, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Schloss Augustusburg, Brühl, Nordrhein-Westfalen* 


Schloss Augustusburg by Thomas Sistermann, en Flickr


----------



## Cager

Burg Anholt









Source


----------



## erbse

*Frankfurt, Opernplatz* (Opera Square)









/Charles Schrader


----------



## erbse

*Frankfurt* skyline views:









Summer Gradient @ Frankfurt am Main por 2d-chris, en Flickr









http://www.bild.de/regional/frankfu...er-stadt-lieben-und-hassen-44198170.bild.html









The Day's last City Lights - Wide Version by www.flowtation.de - Florian Leist Photography, sur Flickr









Skyline seen from Schaumainkai, Frankfurt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, sur Flickr


----------



## Cager

*Cologne*









Source


----------



## Guest

*Linz am Rhein*, Rheinland-Pfalz

Linz am Rhein, Germany, 30, der Burgplatz by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Freudenberg, Nordrhein-Westfalen*


Freudenberg - Alter Flecken by Dominik Hartmann, en Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Bad Tölz*, Upper Bavaria


Die Sonnenseite by Helmut Reichelt, auf Flickr


----------



## Guest

*Bonn*


Rays on Rail by Arno Hoyer, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

*Erlöserkirche, Bad Homburg, Hesse*


Erlöserkirche, Bad Homburg, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros

*Lutherstadt Wittenberg, Sachsen-Anhalt*


Lutherstadt Wittenberg by davidcl0nel, en Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt skyline:

PA296696 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr


----------



## 011Ivan

Cochem, view from Reichsburg Cochem
more pics:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1841487&highlight=


----------



## 011Ivan

Mainz in the evening, All saints day


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Kronberg im Taunus:

PA296640 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



PA296673 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



PA296711 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr


----------



## Guest

*Heidelberg*


Germany by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Guest

*Plochingen*


Germany by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## 011Ivan

Heppenheim (Bergstrasse), Hessen


----------



## Guest

*Bremen *


Europe // Germany // Bremen // Old City by Michael S. Schwarzer, on Flickr


----------



## Guest

*Braunschweig*


Braunschweig im Winter (8) by Teelicht, on Flickr


----------



## Guest

*Düsseldorf*


dusseldorf hafen morning by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Guest

*Lübeck*

Germany by Richard McManus, on Flickr


----------



## GEwinnen

The german Football Museum seen from the Dortmund Central Station:
Dortmund Fussballmuseum by Andreas1104, auf Flickr

Landesbibliothek /Library:
Dortmund Landesbibliothek /Library by Andreas1104, auf Flickr


----------



## GEwinnen

Football Museum:

Dortmund /Deutsches Fußballmuseum by Andreas1104, auf Flickr

Red lights:
Red lights by Andreas1104, auf Flickr


Green lights
Green lights by Andreas1104, auf Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Lüneburg*
Am Sande - Lüneburg by Pascal Heinrich, on Flickr
Rathaus - Marktplatz / Lüneburg by Pascal Heinrich, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*St. Peter's Dom, Worms*


Source


----------



## Nando_ros

*Berlin*


Berlin - Supermoon Rising by Jean Claude Castor, en Flickr


----------



## Guest

*Passau*

Passau by Jean-Jacques Cordier, on Flickr


----------



## Guest

*Passau*

April in Passau by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


----------



## Guest

*Passau*

Die Donauseite von Passau by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


----------



## Guest

*Regensburg*

Regensburg by Mariano Mantel, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

Beautiful pics !


----------



## Nando_ros

*Tangermünde, Saxony-Anhalt *


Streetscene in Tangermünde, pict.AG1_6679 by änder grethen, en Flickr


Town Hall, pict.AG1_6603 by änder grethen, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Eibsee and Zugspitze, Bavaria*


Eibsee and Zugspitze by Steffen Walther, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Neues Palais, Potsdam, Brandenburg*


2016_12_10 16270602_02.jpg by Jürgen Wilbert, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Pfalzgrafenstein and Gutenfels Castles, Rhineland-Palatinate*


Kaub-Oberwesel - Autumn in Pfalzgrafenstein and Gutenfels Castles by Yen Baet, en Flickr


----------



## Guest

*Dresden*

Dresden, Dresde, Deutschland, Germany, Allemagne. Die Fabelhafte kürzlich restaurierte Frauenkirche nach den Bombardierungen des zweiten Weltkrieges,Magnificent Frauenkirche recently restored after the bombardments of the World War II, la superbe Frauenk by Pierre, on Flickr


----------



## Guest

*Köln*

Köln Cologne Deutschland Germany Allemagne : Der Bezirk Sankt Martin in der Altstadt mit im Hintergrund die Kirche Gross Sankt Martin, le quartier saint Martin dans la vieille ville avec en arrière plan l'église Gross Sankt Martin, by Pierre, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Berlin*


" S T U C K E D ~ M O O N " by Bruce Girault, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Saarbrücken, Saarland*


Vier Kirchen- und ein Rathausturm by Wolfgang Staudt, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Flensburg, Schleswig-Holstein*


Hafen Flensburg by Stefan Schumacher, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Zweribach Waterfalls, Black Forest, Baden-Württemberg*


Die Zweribachwasserfälle by Serkan Alay, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Elbphilharmonie, Hamburg*


Eröffnung der ELBHi... noch 1 Tag by Thorsten Erdmann, en Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Hamburger Rathaus*
What A Building by Manuel Bischof, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Nikolaikirche and Nikolaitor, Eisenach, Thuringia*


Nikolaitor, Eisenach by UPD - der Reisende, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Prinzipalmarkt, Münster, North Rhine-Westphalia*


(Another) Blue Hour in Münster by Rainer Albrecht, en Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli

Bremen:

'Guard Duty' : Bremen's Rathaus (Town Hall) with later statues by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Herrenchiemsee Palace, Bavaria*


little Versailles by Werner Böhm, en Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli

Bremen:

Schnoor Viertel district in the old centre of Bremen by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Binz, Rügen Island, Mecklenburg-West Pomerania*


Binz by Steffen John, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Weilburg, Hesse*


Weilburg-Blaue Stunde by Dirk Schermuly, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Würmsee, Lower Saxony*


Little Paradise by Little♥Krawler, en Flickr


----------



## Pinnian

Königssee

DSC_5333 by 9ings, auf Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Muskau Palace, Saxony*


Source


----------



## deanjeffery

I'm really impressed about Germany. How beautiful the city is! Really amazing. Thanks for sharing those breathtaking pictures.


----------



## Nando_ros

*The Reichstag, Berlin*


DSC05077-1flickr by oolcgoo, en Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli

*Dresden, Saxony:*

Neustadter Markt and the equestrian statue of August the Strong by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Ellenbogen, Sylt Island, Schleswig-Holstein*


Leuchtturm im Morgenlicht (Ellenbogen / Sylt) by Dirk Wiemer, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Tübingen, Baden-Württemberg*


Reflecting houses by NikolajAlexanderPics, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Bremerhaven, Bremen*


Sail in Bremerhaven by Tanja Arnold Photography, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*The Briese, Brandenburg*


Die Briese by Lars, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Aachen, North Rhine-Westphalia*


Aachen September Special by davis photostock, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Hummelshain Castle, Thuringia*


Castle Hummelshain by Alexandra Grujic, en Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Mühldorf am Inn*, Upper Bavaria


IMG_6415 by Stefan Wolf, auf Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Frankfurt, Hesse*


Opera by Markus Pavlowsky, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Bernburg Castle, Saxony-Anhalt*


Castle in the mirror by Martin Wasilewski, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Bacharach, Rhineland-Palatinate*


Bacharach by Steve Coonley, en Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Bamberg, Bavaria*



AnnA ihr Bamberg 4/4 by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Bamberg, Bavaria*



AnnA ihr Bamberg 3/4 by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan

*Schwanenritterkapelle, The church St. Gumbertus, Ansbach, Bavaria*



Die Schwanenritterkapelle by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli

*Cathedral at Meissen:*

Meissen Cathedral by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Murnau bog:

Sunrise over the Murnau bog by Tarcitaxx [DE] [FR] [EN] [ES], auf Flickr


----------



## Leongname

*Monschau*


----------



## Leongname

*Monschau*


----------



## Nando_ros

*Saxon Switzerland, Saxony*


Gipfelfreuden - Peak-Joy by Philipp Zieger, en Flickr


Eine famose Aussicht - a spectacular view by Philipp Zieger, en Flickr


----------



## erbse

*Berlin*









3G5A2318 by pat0graphy, on Flickr

Berlin by S. Chae, on Flickr

IMG_2139 by Moritz Bloch, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Ulm, Baden-Württemberg*


Ulm by teekay72, en Flickr


Ulmer Rathaus by teekay72, en Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Heidelberg*
Heidelberg by inkelv1122, on Flickr


----------



## Leongname

*Monschau*


----------



## Leongname

*BERNKASTEL*


----------



## davidbkm08

BTW , What is Saarschleife ???


----------



## Nando_ros

*Sanssouci Palace, Potsdam, Brandenburg*


Potsdam, Schloss Sans Souci bei Nacht by Norbert Liese, en Flickr


----------



## Leongname

*Bremen*


----------



## Nando_ros

*St. Elizabeth's Church, Nuremberg, Franconia*


St. Elisabeth Kirche [Nürnberg] by SD NBG, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Sauerland*


Farbrausch by impossiblejoker, en Flickr


----------



## Cager

*Coselpalais Dresden* ​ 
​








Source


----------



## Max BGF

*Hildesheim*












davidbkm08 said:


> BTW , What is Saarschleife ???


_Saar _is the river, _Schleife_ its major loop.


----------



## Nando_ros

*Wismar, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*


Hansestadt Wismar by Heiko.J, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Moyland Castle, North Rhine-Westphalia*


Schloß Moyland by Maarten Takens, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Alpsee Lake, Bavaria*


Alpsee, Hohenschwangau by Dieter Hockertz, en Flickr


----------



## Leongname

*Aachen*


----------



## Leongname

*Aachen*


----------



## Nando_ros

*Lichtenstein Castle, Baden-Württemberg*


Schloss Lichtenstein, II by louelke - recovering from surgery, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Feengrotten, Saalfeld, Thuringia*


Antonio Velardo shares Picture of the day by Antonio Velardo, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Cologne*


Köln by Andre Bonn, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Mölln, Schleswig-Holstein*


Mölln, Markt by Mecklenburg-Foto, en Flickr


Mölln, Mühlenplatz by Mecklenburg-Foto, en Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

Dürrensee // lago di landro by libellenwellen, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Burghausen, Upper Bavaria*


Bright late autumn colors in Burghausen. by Robert Schüller, en Flickr


----------



## d.henney

Spreewald [Spree forest], Brandenburg









https://de.pinterest.com/pin/502714377137922447/


----------



## Nando_ros

*Naumburg, Saxony-Anhalt*


Naumburg/Saale - Marktplatz (1) by Bernd Tolksdorf, en Flickr


Naumburg/Saale - Marktplatz (2) by Bernd Tolksdorf, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Charlottenburg Palace, Berlin*


Schloss Charlottenburg by DamiDamberger, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Odenwald, Hesse*


RewindingToNovember by BphotoR, en Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Reichburg Cochem*
Reichsburg Cochem by ragingr2, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Leipzig, Saxony*


Leipzig by abstreich, en Flickr


----------



## erbse

Berlin skyline with dominant Fernsehturm ("Alex Tower")









Berliner Skyline by Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, on Flickr


----------



## d.henney

yellow Allianz Arena München | Bayern









http://www.koalamuc.de

;P


----------



## Nando_ros

*Hildesheim, Lower Saxony*


Source


----------



## Guest

*Rostock*


I've grown into this. This myth with you. by Hmm Stuff, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*View from Rummelsberg, near Brodowin, Brandenburg*


In The Country Of Goblins by Dietrich Bojko, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Bensberg Palace, North Rhine-Westphalia*


The Palace Bensberg by Magic Markus, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Amrum Island, Schleswig-Holstein*


Way through dunes by Benjamin Hansen, en Flickr


----------



## d.henney

Easter Equestrianism in the Lausitz, Sachsen









http://www.fr.de/kultur/pfarrer-im-interview-die-auferstehung-ist-eine-erfreuliche-pointe-a-1259564


----------



## Nando_ros

*Bevern Castle, Lower Saxony*


Bevern Castle - Weser Renaissance by Only Snatches, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Haidplatz, Regensburg, Upper Palatinate*


Haidplatz by Johann Röhrle, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Jasmund National Park, Rügen Island, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*


Rügen, Kreidefelsen by BIngo Schwanitz, en Flickr


----------



## d.henney

König-Friedrich-August-Turm [King-Friedrich-August-Tower] in Löbau, Sachsen
geo:51.091111,14.692778









http://oberlausitz-bilder.de


----------



## Vergelf

Königssee
View over the Königssee by Kevin Gomes, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Mainz Cathedral, Rhineland-Palatinate*


Catedral de Maguncia. by Lucas, en Flickr


----------



## d.henney

St.-Nikolai-Friedhof [St.-Nikolai-graveyard] in Bautzen, Sachsen
geo:51.184148,14.42242









St.-Nikolai-Kirche Bautzen by cpradi


----------



## Nando_ros

*Equestrian statue of Frederick II of Prussia, Berlin*


"Der Alte Fritz", Berlin by Codex IV, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Landshut, Lower Bavaria*


Altstadt Landshut by novofotoo (off), en Flickr


----------



## d.henney

IKMZ Cottbus, Brandenburg
geo:51.767154,14.329411









http://www.maz-online.de/Themen/Stu...ftenberg-31-Millionen-Euro-fuer-Feuerwerk-der


----------



## erbse

^ Henney, I appreciate your contributions, but for better and bigger photos you may rather check out www.flickr.com and Wiki Commons. Also for license reasons! Take 1024x768 or higher resolutions. Thanks.


----------



## Nando_ros

*Braunfels Castle, Hesse*


autumn trips: Schloss Braunfels by Christopher Dunstan Burgh, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*View from the Bastei over the Elbe valley, Saxony*


Looks Like Rain by Bernd Schunack, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Hamburg*


Skyline by Thorsten Erdmann, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Schwäbisch Hall, Baden-Württemberg*


Das Westufer des Kocher by Helmut Reichelt, en Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli

*Dresden: Fürstenzug (Procession of the Princes)*

Dresden: Fürstenzug (Procession of the Princes) by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Erbdrostenhof Palace, Münster, North Rhine-Westphalia*


Erbdrostenhof - Münster by clara.tardis, en Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli

*Bad Wimpfen:*

Bad Wimpfen, Hauptstrasse by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli

*Dinkelsbuhl:*

Old buildings in the Bavarian town of Dinkelsbuhl, which lies on the 'Romantische Strasse' by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*View of the Veste Heldburg, Thuringia*


Blick auf die Veste Heldburg im Landkreis Hildburghausen, Thüringen, Deutschland by Bernd Edelmann, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Wernigerode, Saxony-Anhalt*


Home is where your ... by Olli Henze, en Flickr


Winter streets of Wernigerode // 2017 by Olli Henze, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Kiel, Schleswig-Holstein*


Kieler Himmel by rahe.johannes, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Hintersee, Upper Bavaria*


Hintersee by Benedikt Schneider, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Oberwesel, Rhineland-Palatinate*


Oberwesel, Germany by Vlad Bezden, en Flickr


Oberwesel, Germany by Vlad Bezden, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Zwinger Palace, Dresden, Saxony*


Zwinger Dresden Part I by S.Rose Fotografie, en Flickr


Zwinger Dresden im Winterkleid II by S.Rose Fotografie, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Terraced vineyards in Kaiserstuhl, Baden-Württemberg*


Terraced Vineyards in 'Kaiserstuhl' by El2deepblue*, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Wetzlar, Hesse*


Wetzlar by Guenzelsen, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Old Harbour, Berlin*


Museumshafen Berlin by K.H.Reichert, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Altenburg, Thuringia*


Stadt Altenburg, Marktplatz by Henry Hengst, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Saar-Hunsrück-Steig, Saarland*


Morgenlicht by thunderbird-72, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Rheinsberg Palace, Brandenburg*


Schloss-Rheinsberg by K.H.Reichert, en Flickr


Schloss Rheinsberg - Rheinsberg Palace by K.H.Reichert, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Altena, North Rhine-Westphalia*


Altena Castle by Abdalrahman Islambouli, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Augsburg, Swabia*


Summer in the city - Ausgburg, Germany by dejott1708, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Mühlensee, Müritz National Park, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*


Mühlensee, Nationalpark Müritz, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Germany by Xindaan, en Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli

*Meissen:*

Meissen: Marktplatz and Frauenkirche (Late Gothic) by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Marienburg Castle, Lower Saxony*


Luftbild Schloss Marienburg bei Nordstemmen by Michael Amm, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Schillerplatz, Stuttgart*


Stuttgart - Schillerplatz by Thomas Seethaler, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Greifswald, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*


Greifswald by Joersch, en Flickr


Greifswald by Joersch, en Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Heidelberg:

Heidelberg von der Stiftswiese by L.u.n.e.x., auf Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Near Brakel, North Rhine-Westphalia*


Landschaft / Landscape by Rüdiger Ott, en Flickr


----------



## GEwinnen

On top of Germany:

Zugspitze Summit by Andreas1104, auf Flickr

Zugspitze Summit by Andreas1104, auf Flickr


----------



## Get High

Hi, guys, I'm astonished by the pictures of this really beautiful country of yours, but you know I came here looking for pictures of the city of Hannover, but I haven't found so much, and I wonder why? I've seen some pictures and the city looks pretty good, may not be the most beautiful german city but is not ugly at all, anyways, thanks for sharing these pictures.


----------



## Marin

Town Hall and the Central Library of Ulm by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Bürresheim Castle, Rhineland-Palatinate*


Schloss Bürresheim by J R, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Erfurt, Thuringia*


blue Hour by Helmut Hess, en Flickr


----------



## Seviking

My visit to this wonderful place on January 28, 2017.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Technik_Museum_Speyer


----------



## Seviking

Technik Museum Speyer


----------



## Nando_ros

*Hamburg*


Alstervergnügen by Klaus Kehrls, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Externsteine, North Rhine-Westphalia*


The Rising by Chris Owen, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Perleberg, Brandenburg*


Perleberg by Uwe Diers, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Ottweiler, Saarland*


Ottweiler by Wolfgang Staudt, en Flickr


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Neandertal Valley, Düssel Canyon


"In der Düsselklamm" 
Canyon below the *Rabenstein* 








by me on lmgur


"Kanzel"








by me on lmgur


See full thread


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

HafenCity in Hamburg:

DJI_0064 by HAFENCITYSTUDIOS, auf Flickr



DJI_0055 by HAFENCITYSTUDIOS, auf Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*St. Bartholomew's Church, Upper Bavaria*


Königssee by Don César, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Pirna, Saxony*


the first view of a working day by Norbert Kaiser, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Siegestor, Munich*


Summer in the City by Chr.W., en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Falkenstein Castle, Saxony-Anhalt*


Falkenstein Castle by Caledoniafan, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Plön, Schleswig-Holstein*


paddling home by claudia.kiel, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Siebengebirge, North Rhine-Westphalia*


Bonn ahead by Der__Dan, en Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*Koenigsee, Bayern*
Beautiful views at lake Obersee by Sunny Herzinger, on Flickr


----------



## Dimkaber75

*BERLIN, GERMANY*

https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dimkaber75/:)


----------



## Saxonia

Marienkirche Stendal, Altmark









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8089916640/sizes/c/


----------



## Nando_ros

*Esslingen am Neckar, Baden-Württemberg*


View over Esslingen by Stockografie, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Arnstadt, Thuringia*


Arnstadt, älteste Stadt Thüringens by Harry Blume, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Lüneburg Heath, Lower Saxony*


Totengrund by willi_bremen, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Würzburg, Lower Franconia*


Die alte Mainbrücke by Helmut Reichelt, en Flickr


----------



## brch

*Rottach Egern*

Rottach Egern, Bavaria, Germany by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Anholt Castle, North Rhine-Westphalia*


Wasserburg Anholt by Andreas Osiptschuk, en Flickr


----------



## Dimkaber75

*BERLIN*

https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dimkaber75


----------



## Dimkaber75

*BERLIN*

https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dimkaber75


----------



## Nando_ros

*Werder (Havel), Brandenburg*









Werder (Havel), Rathaus und Kirche by Mecklenburg-Foto, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Fritzlar, Hesse*


Fachwerkhäuser in Fritzlar Hessen - Timber framed buildings in Fritzlar Hessia by Ralf Kaiser, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Moritzburg Castle, Saxony*









Fairytale Castle by Achim Thomae, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Piesport, Rhineland-Palatinate*


*Piesport im Schnee* by Albert Wirtz, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Holm, Schleswig-Holstein*


Schleswig by Marco Hoffmann, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Nymphenburg Palace, Munich*


Schloss Nymphenburg by Bernhard Funk, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Sellin, Island of Rügen, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*


Seebrücke Sellin by Ronny Röthig, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Freyburg, Saxony-Anhalt*


Ein Blick auf Freyburg/Unstrut by Bernd Tolksdorf, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Münsterplatz, Bonn, North Rhine-Westphalia*


Bonn by gresalex, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Somewhere in Saarland*


the view on the colorful forest by Herr Nergal, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Celle, Niedersachsen*


Altes Rathaus ... by leinemeister, en Flickr


----------



## Filandon

The diversity and good facture of German architecture is simply astonishing...

Really nice thread!


----------



## Dimkaber75

*DRESDEN, SACHSEN*

https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dimkaber75/


----------



## Dimkaber75

*DRESDEN, SACHSEN, Stallhof*

https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dimkaber75/


----------



## Dimkaber75

*DRESDEN, SACHSEN, Stallhof*

https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dimkaber75/


----------



## Nando_ros

*Veste Coburg, Oberfranken*


Veste Coburg by Gina Biernath, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Berlin*


Twilight Moves by Bruce Girault, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Runkel, Hessen*


Runkel by Kurt Martin, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Schwerin, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*


DSC_0934_Am Pfaffenteich_Schwerin by Andreas Springer, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Soest, Nordrhein-Westfalen*


Soest, Am Seel by Mecklenburg-Foto, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Menzenschwand Waterfalls, Baden-Württemberg*


DSC6048 by ste.wi, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Stolberg (Harz), Sachsen-Anhalt*


Stolberg by Hans-Peter Hein, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Rheinstein Castle, Rheinland-Pfalz*


Burg Rheinstein by Schall & Rauch, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Graswarder, Schleswig-Holstein*


Graswarder by Elbmaedchen, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Wasserburg am Inn, Oberbayern*


Wasserburg by HASTigeSICHTWEISEN, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Brandenburg an der Havel, Brandenburg*


Brandenburg by Dietmar Schwanitz, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Schwarzatal, Thüringen*


Bad Blankenburg by Ralf Krause, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Dortmund, Nordrhein-Westfalen*


DSC00080 (1 von 1) by Stefan Mieth, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Bruchsal Palace, Baden-Württemberg*


Schloss Bruchsal by Chris Zi, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Göltzsch Viaduct, Sachsen*


goeltzschtalbruecke by from_the_sky, en Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Düsseldorf*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Düsseldorf*
Japan Tag


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Düsseldorf*
Japan Tag


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Düsseldorf*
Japan Tag


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Düsseldorf*
Japan Tag


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Freiburg im Breisgau
Großstadt, Baden-Württemberg*


----------



## RiseUp

*Dresden, Saxony*​


Dresden blue hour by Robert Schwenzer, auf Flickr


----------



## robertwood

Dimkaber75 said:


> by dimkaber75 https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/dimkaber75/album/501630/view/1632388


As an American I still love to see the Brandenburg Gate without a wall in front of it.


----------



## erbse

*Frankfurt*









Frankfurt - Emser Brücke by Karl-Alwin Hiller, auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

*Dresden, with the lovely Elbe Sandstone Highlands in the back*









http://abload.de/img/headerlhsp9.jpg


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Düsseldorf, Germany*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Düsseldorf, Germany*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Düsseldorf, Germany*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Düsseldorf, Germany*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Düsseldorf*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Neuss, Nordrhein-Westfalen*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Neuss, Nordrhein-Westfalen*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*The Wuppertal Suspension Railway (German: Wuppertaler Schwebebahn)*

Tuffi war eine Elefantenkuh des Zirkus Althoff, die am 21. Juli 1950 im Alter von vier Jahren in Wuppertal aus der fahrenden Schwebebahn in die Wupper sprang

http://www.faz.net/aktuell/gesellsc...ein-elefant-aus-der-schwebebahn-13714026.html


----------



## d.henney

Erfurt Christmas market, Thüringen Basin
geo:50.97726,371.02431


Einen schönen 1. Advent allen Flickr-Freunden by sirona27, on Flickr


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Brunhildis Rock at Großer Feldberg, Taunus, Hesse









by me
https://imgur.com/3f4vuIU


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Oberstdorf:

Bizarr by Kai von Berg, auf Flickr


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Rhine River and Eifel volcanoes, Rhineland









by me
https://imgur.com/XEN9Is1


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Engelsley and Teufelsloch in the Ahr Mountains, Eifel, Germany









by me
https://imgur.com/FkP2X5B


----------



## d.henney

Zittau market square with town hall building, Upper Lausitz
geo:50.89599,14.80702


Zittau by Dan, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

Dezembermorgen by Staufen39, auf Flickr


----------



## d.henney

Dresden nightview, Sachsen
geo:51.0517,13.7396


Sparkling lights of Dresden by Walther Wer, on Flickr


----------



## Dimkaber75

*DRESDEN, SACHSEN*

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/dimkaber75/album/530386/view/1596909?page=0


----------



## Dimkaber75

*DRESDEN, SACHSEN*

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/dimkaber75/album/530386/view/1628728?page=0


----------



## Dimkaber75

*DRESDEN, SACHSEN*

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/dimkaber75/album/530386/view/1461908?page=2


----------



## Dimkaber75

*BERLIN, Siegessaule*

https://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/61164/316459661.30/0_18696b_ecb1c2f1_XL.jpg


----------



## Dimkaber75

*BERLIN, Siegessaule ( Die goldene Else )*

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/dimkaber75/album/501630/view/1599852?page=1


----------



## erbse

*Oschatz in Saxony, New Market, 60 km east of Leipzig and west of Dresden*









Oschatz, Germany von Tobi_2008 auf Flickr


----------



## d.henney

market hall Chemnitz, Erzgebirge [Ore Mountains]
geo:50.83490,12.91523


Market Hall by Visual Coyote, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Annaberg:

Annaberger Weihnachtsberg verschneit in Winternacht by Rico Hentschel, auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Eutin:

nice christmas to you all by fotocruiser, auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Wernigerode:

EOS 5D_IMG_7319_dt_3 by Frank J. Beckmann, auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Berlin:

DSC_1192_ShiftN.jpg by Olaf Peuss, auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Heidelberg:

Weihnachtsmarkt auf dem Karlsplatz by Carsten Weigel, auf Flickr



Heidelberger Weihnachtsmarkt by Jan Becker, auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Bremen:

Weihnachtsmarkt Bremer Rathaus 2017 by Till Hofmann, auf Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Bad Wilsnack, Brandenburg*









Bad Wilsnack by Mecklenburg-Foto, en Flickr









Bad Wilsnack, Amtsgebäude und Wunderblut-Kirche by Mecklenburg-Foto, en Flickr


----------



## Saxonia

Autumn in central Thuringia, near the Veste Wachsenburg









https://www.flickr.com/photos/connectbird/13407757424/sizes/l


----------



## Nando_ros

*Waiblingen, Baden-Württemberg*


Mühle und Kirche by Godwi_, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Sylt, Schleswig-Holstein*


1L2A8471-List im Oktober Flickr by Daniel P., en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*St. Thomas Church, Leipzig, Sachsen*


Saint Thomas Church, Leipzig, Germany by Milad Darvish Ghane, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Grainau, Oberbayern*


Grainau / Germany by Adrian Vesa, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Hamburg*


View of Hamburg with Elphi by Tim A. Bruening, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Drachenburg Castle, Nordrhein-Westfalen*


Schloss Drachenburg by Fotostream DE, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Zingst, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*


Zingst - Strand by Uwe Dörnbrack, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Bad Sooden-Allendorf, Hessen*


Timber patterns (Bad Sooden-Allendorf, Hessen) by Marcela, en Flickr


----------



## erbse

*Düsseldorf*, NRW, skyline









Andreas Endermann, Rheinische Post
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=233981&page=8


----------



## Nando_ros

*Hunsrück-Hochwald, Saarland*


German winter landscape. by dr.rol, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Merseburg Castle, Sachsen-Anhalt*


Merseburg Castle by Frank Waßewitz, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Mayschoß, Rheinland-Pfalz*


*Mayschoß im romantischen Ahrtal* by Albert Wirtz, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Dinkelsbühl, Mittelfranken*


Dinkelsbuhl, Germany by Vlad Bezden, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Gustav Adolf Stave Church, Hahnenklee, Niedersachsen*


Gustav Adolf Stave Church (Gustav-Adolf-Stabkirche) by Bram van Broekhoven, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Stuttgart*


Christmas-Time in Stuttgart by msc-ᕈhotoԀesign, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Bodetal, Sachsen-Anhalt*


Bodetal by Schall & Rauch, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Ahrensburg Castle, Schleswig-Holstein*


Winter in Ahrensburg by Michael, en Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful, every city and every town are nice, neat and distinct characteristics.


----------



## Nando_ros

*Marktbreit, Unterfranken*


Marktbreit by Jan Schäfer, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Berlin*


In the "Spotlight" by Bruce Girault, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Göttingen, Niedersachsen*


Göttingen - Junkernschänke by Dietmar Schwanitz, en Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

2018-05_09-1565--1 by Dieter K., auf Flickr



2018-05_09-1563--1 by Dieter K., auf Flickr



2018-05_09-1549--1 by Dieter K., auf Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Rothaargebirge, Nordrhein-Westfalen*


Wittgensteiner Heimatland by Torsten Frank, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Hohenzollern Castle, Baden-Württemberg*


Castle Hohenzollern by Andreas Hoffmann, en Flickr


----------



## d.henney

Rakotzbrücke [Rakotz bridge], nicknamed „Teufelsbrücke“ [devils bridge] in Kromlau, Lausitz
geo:51.53629,14.64047


Devil's Bridge by Piriya Pete Wongkongkathep, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Gera, Thüringen*


Gera 262.jpg by Stefan Vossemer, en Flickr


----------



## HerbertSchoenheit

*Bremerhaven, Germany*


----------



## Nando_ros

*Friedrichstadt, Schleswig-Holstein*


Friedrichstadt-1001184 by Rainer Beyer, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Boitzenburg Castle, Brandenburg*


Schloss Boitzenburg by Denis Lück, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Hollerkanzel, Felsenpfad, Saarland*


_DSC0374 Hollerkanzel by darnoki, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Gelnhausen, Hessen*


DSC_1874 by Andreas Swierzy, en Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Leuchtenburg, Seitenroda:

Leuchtenburg bei Seitenroda by ✴✶✴✶✴ Robert Graser [light & time] »#52of2017«, auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Stuttgart:

Flying the 206 above Stuttgart : Germany by Benjamin Ballande, auf Flickr



Flying the 206 above Stuttgart : Germany by Benjamin Ballande, auf Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Stadt Wehlen, Sachsen*


Stadt Wehlen by Lotl Axo, en Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

I so miss this thread!!! stunning Germany!


----------



## Nando_ros

*Herzogstand and Walchensee, Oberbayern*


Herzogstand by Tobias Kruppa, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Malchin, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*









Kirche Malchin by Frank-2.0, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Thurant Castle, Rheinland-Pfalz*


Burg Thurant an der Mosel by kristine, en Flickr


----------



## Kampflamm

Hamburg:


Hamburg


----------



## Kampflamm

Bonn:


Bonn Hofgarten


----------



## Kampflamm

Berlin:


Berlin Siegessäule


----------



## Kampflamm

Hamburg:


Hamburg Speicherstadt


----------



## Kampflamm

Cologne Cathedral:


Cologne Cathedral / Kölner Dom


----------



## Kampflamm

Cologne Hauptbahnhof / Central Station:


Köln Hauptbahnhof


----------



## Kampflamm

Bonn:


Bonn Kirschblüte


----------



## Kampflamm

Frankfurt:


Frankfurt Sunset


----------



## Kampflamm

Frankfurt:


Frankfurt Deutsche Bank


----------



## Nando_ros

*Ingolstadt, Oberbayern*


Ingolstadt, City View by Klaus Leidorf, en Flickr


----------



## Kampflamm

Cologne Cathedral:


Kölner Dom / Cologne Cathedral


Kölner Dom / Cologne Cathedral


Cologne Cathedral / Kölner Dom


----------



## Nando_ros

*Großenhain, Sachsen*


small town in the morning light by Gert, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Frankfurt an der Oder, Brandenburg*


Frankfurt/Oder by Karsten Lützen, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Triberg Waterfalls, Baden-Württemberg*


Triberger Wasserfälle by Carsten Frenzl, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Löwenburg Castle, Kassel, Hessen*


die Löwenburg im Bergpark Kassel-Wilhelmshöhe by Rainer Kaufhold, en Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli

*Stralsund:*

Stralsund street scene by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Königslutter am Elm, Niedersachsen*


Autumnal by Jutta Awesome, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Helgoland, Schleswig-Holstein*


The harbour of Helgoland, Germany by Frans Sellies, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Iphofen, Unterfranken*


Iphofen im Winter by Jan Schäfer, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Schleusingen, Thüringen*


Schleusingen by Bernd Tolksdorf, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Evenburg Castle, Niedersachsen*


Playmobil Castle for grown ups by Yvonné (Lizzy) Bruni, en Flickr


----------



## d.henney

view from castle Königstein to Lilienstein table mountain, Sächsische Schweiz
geo:50.91988,14.05862

Zwischen den Wolken by Travelpics..., auf Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Meiningen, Thüringen*


meiningen-rkw-130716-9728-a by Rolf K. Wegst, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Saarburg, Rheinland-Pfalz*


Saarburg by Rolf Piepenbring, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Wilster, Schleswig-Holstein*


Wilster Rathaus by rahe.johannes, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Müllrose, Brandenburg*


Müllrose by Karsten Lützen, en Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins

Gerolstein (Eifel) :


----------



## Eric Offereins

Vulkaneifel bei Gerolstein:


----------



## Eric Offereins

Malberg, Eifel.


----------



## Eric Offereins

Kyllburg, Eifel.


----------



## Nando_ros

*Rimpar, Unterfranken*


Schloss Rimpar by Jan Schäfer, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Harzgerode, Sachsen-Anhalt*


HARZGERODE - MARKTPLATZ by Maikel L., en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Steinau Castle, Hessen*


Steinau Schloss by Werner Funk, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Attendorn, Nordrhein-Westfalen*


Brand new day by hector.fontane, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Boizenburg, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*









Boizenburg, Rathaus und Kirche by Mecklenburg-Foto, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Rimlingen, Saarland*


Rimlingen (Hunsrück forest) by Jogi Experience, en Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli

*Miltenburg in Bavaria:*
Ältestes Gästhaus Deutschlands in Miltenberg (Bavaria) by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Rochlitz Castle, Sachsen*


-16°C by Ronny-1976, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Schiltach, Baden-Württemberg*


Germany - Schwarzwald - Schiltach by Andrei Leontev, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Bad Gandersheim, Niedersachsen*


Stiftskirche (Dom) by Rüdiger Wacknitz, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

^^ It is a great city with wonderful buildings.
__________________________

*Waldeck Castle, Hessen*


Waldeck Castle by betadecay2000, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Steinfurt, Nordrhein-Westfalen*


Burgsteinfurt - Innenstadt by Heinrich Pollmeier, en Flickr


----------



## TM_Germany

Elster said:


> Does Leipzig have a lot of buildings like this beautiful commerzbank ?


Leipzig has lots of really beautiful buildings. I can recommend this thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1986855

Since the pics there easily fit into this thread as well, allow me to quote some examples:



Carot said:


>





Carot said:


>





Carot said:


>





Carot said:


>


----------



## Nando_ros

*Cottbus, Brandenburg*


Autumn light by Theunis Viljoen LRPS, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Ettenberg (Marktschellenberg), Oberbayern*


Ettenberg, Berchtesgaden region, Bavaria by Eric Chumachenco, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Hannover, Niedersachsen*


Sunset in Hannover by Michael Abid, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Naumburg, Sachsen-Anhalt*


Historischen Marktplatz mit Rathaus! by baerchen57, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Hardenburg, Rheinland-Pfalz*


DSC00871.jpeg - Hardenburg by Heribert Bechen .. Thanks for 2.8 mio. visits, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Kampen, Sylt, Schleswig-Holstein*


Derrière la dune, Kampen, Sylt, Nordfriesland, Schleswig-Holstein, Allemagne. by Bernard Blanc, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Bad Langensalza, Thüringen*


Bad Langensalza by Matthias Finkenwirth, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Calw, Baden-Württemberg*


Germany - Calw by Andrei Leontev, en Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Rathen, Saxony*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/92561/


----------



## Nando_ros

*Spiesen-Elversberg, Saarland*


Spiesen-Elversberg by michael_jeddah, en Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Hamburg City Hall*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/39637474305/in/photostream/


----------



## Nando_ros

*Greifswald, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*









Greifswald, Markt ... Happy Bench Monday! by Mecklenburg-Foto, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Amberg, Oberpfalz*


Nabburger_Tor_180408_193336_1358.jpg by Manfred W, en Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber*









https://photographers.ua/photo/rotenburg-1219611/


----------



## Nando_ros

*Rennsteig, Thüringen*


Mountain Road by martin bildermacher, en Flickr


----------



## Saxonia

Burgk Castle, Thuringia









https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7464/27282693165_12b05690df_b.jpg


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Köln | Cologne*









https://photographers.ua/photo/klner-dom-1201539/


----------



## Nando_ros

*Glückstadt, Schleswig-Holstein*


Marktplatz Glückstadt by rahe.johannes, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Bülowstraße, Berlin*


Berlin Bülowstraße by David Bank, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Hohenschwangau Castle, Schwaben*


Hohenschwangau by flori schilcher, en Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Würzburg, Lower Franconia, Bavaria*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3418189046/in/photostream/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Köln | Cologne*









https://photographers.ua/Vyacheslav13/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Eltz Castle*









https://photographers.ua/Vyacheslav13/


----------



## Nando_ros

*Vessra Abbey, Thüringen*


Vessra Abbey by kadege59, en Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Dresden*









https://photographers.ua/IgorKulchitskiy/


----------



## Nando_ros

*Bad Mergentheim, Baden-Württemberg*


Auf dem Marktplatz by Helmut Reichelt, en Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Königssee Lake, Berchtesgadener Land, Bavaria*









https://photographers.ua/SergeyVovk/album/79659/


----------



## Nando_ros

*Saardom, Dillingen, Saarland*


Saardom Dillingen by Wolfgang Staudt, en Flickr


----------



## farahshah789

*Interesting!*

All images are amazing!


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*St. Bartholomew's Church, Berchtesgadener Land, Bavaria*



> St. Bartholomew's Church is a Roman Catholic pilgrimage church in the Berchtesgadener Land district of Bavaria in Germany. It is named after Saint Bartholomew the Apostle (Bartholomäus in German), patron of alpine farmers and dairymen. The church is located at the western shore of the Königssee lake, on the Hirschau peninsula. It can only be reached by ship or after a long hike across the surrounding mountains.
> A first chapel at the lake was built in 1134 by the Provosts of Berchtesgaden. In 1697 it was rebuilt in a Baroque style with a floor plan modelled on Salzburg Cathedral, two onion domes and a red domed roof. The church features stucco work by the Salzburg artist Joseph Schmidt and a three-apse choir. The altars in the apses are consecrated to Saint Bartholomew, Saint Catherine, and Saint James respectively.
> 
> An annual pilgrimage to St. Bartholomew's is held on the Saturday after 24 August, starting from the Austrian municipality of Maria Alm and crossing the Berchtesgaden Alps.
> 
> Near the chapel lies the old hunting lodge of the same name. The lodge, which was first erected in the 12th century with the church, has been rebuilt several times. Until 1803, it was a private residence of the Berchtesgaden Prince-provosts; after their territory had been incorporated into the Kingdom of Bavaria in 1810, the building became a favourite hunting lodge of the ruling House of Wittelsbach; today it is an inn.
> 
> https://travel.sygic.com/en/poi/st-bartholomew-s-church-poi:55368











https://photographers.ua/SergeyVovk/album/79659/


----------



## d.henney

Görlitz oldtown, Lausitz
geo:51.15701,14.99000

Ohne Titel by christiankutsche, auf Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Bad Belzig, Brandenburg*


Bad Belzig by Björn, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Bad Camberg, Hessen*


Bad Camberg by Lena Schramm, en Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Neuschwanstein Castle, Southwest Bavaria*









https://photographers.ua/SergeyVovk/album/79659/


----------



## Nando_ros

*Sternberg, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*


Sternberg by Jan Barnier, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Leer, Niedersachsen*


Leer, Germany by Márton Botond, en Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*St. Coloman Church (Schwangau), Bavaria*









https://photographers.ua/AleksandrNaumenko/album/71589/


----------



## Nando_ros

*Freudenberg, Nordrhein-Westfalen*


Freudenberg by Klaus & Silvia, en Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Hohenschwangau Castle, Bavaria*









https://photographers.ua/AleksandrNaumenko/album/71589/


----------



## Nando_ros

*Wernigerode, Sachsen-Anhalt*


Rathaus Wernigerode - Winter Blues by Oliver Henze, en Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Dresden*



























https://photographers.ua/IgorKulchitskiy/


----------



## Nando_ros

*Mölln, Schleswig-Holstein*


Mölln by Heinrich Pollmeier, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Stolzenfels Castle, Rheinland-Pfalz*


Stolzenfels Palace by kanaristm, en Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Düsseldorf*









https://photographers.ua/IgorFeilin/album/78357/


----------



## Nando_ros

*Potsdam, Brandenburg*


Alter Markt by just.Luc, en Flickr


----------



## d.henney

Rostock old town harbour, Mecklenburg
geo:54.0930,12.1321









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sz227/36139746940/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Gerold Lake, Bavaria*









https://photographers.ua/photo/hatinka-na-berezi-1141871/


----------



## Nando_ros

*Groß-Umstadt, Hessen*


Groß-Umstadt - Marktplatz by Ralph Pascher, en Flickr


----------



## ArunasTravelPhoto

*Berlin*


----------



## Crow69

please, put the name of the place/city in the pics


----------



## Saxonia

Augustusburg, Saxony










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/46488790714/sizes/l


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Hintersee Lake, Bavaria*









https://photographers.ua/AleksandrNaumenko/album/71589/


----------



## Nando_ros

*Hann. Münden, Niedersachsen*


Hann. Münden - Fairy Tale Route Grimm Brother's by Laia Cera, en Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Hamburg*









https://photographers.ua/AleksandrVivcharik/


----------



## Nando_ros

*Ulm, Baden-Württemberg*


Sundown by Wolfgang Schlaifer, en Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Alpsee Lake, Bavaria*

The Alpsee is a lake in the Ostallgäu district of Bavaria, Germany, located about 4 kilometres southeast of Füssen.









https://photographers.ua/AleksandrNaumenko/album/71589/


----------



## Nando_ros

*Eisenach, Thüringen*


Eisenach, Germany by ichbinccku, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Bad Reichenhall, Oberbayern*


Bird's eye view upon Bad Reichenhall in autumn by Eric Chumachenco, en Flickr


----------



## d.henney

Cottbus university library
geo:51.76715,14.32915


IKMZ der BTU Cottbus by Ziemowit Cabanek, auf Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Neuschwanstein Castle, Bavaria*









https://photographers.ua/YuriyShevchenko/album/30362/


----------



## zsingapore

Visit my travel site :cheers:: https://www.zuyetawarmatrip.com/trips/2018-mar-berlin-germany/en/



DSC_4485 by Zuyet Awarmatik, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Hanseatic City of Bremen:

Bremen by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



Bremen by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



Bremen by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Roofs of Berlin:

Berlin bathed in golden light by Samantha Rechtorik, auf Flickr



Morning Berlin!! by Samantha Rechtorik, auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Marie-Elisabeth-Lüders-Haus in Berlin:

Marie-Elisabeth-Lüders-Haus by Pascal Volk, auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Bebelplatz in Berlin:

St Hedwigs Cathedral by Samantha Rechtorik, auf Flickr



Deutsche Staatsoper by Samantha Rechtorik, auf Flickr


----------



## soren5en

_Bremen. Turmbläserbrunnen_




























_soren5en_


----------



## soren5en

_Bremen. Böttcherstraße_




























_soren5en_


----------



## ArunasTravelPhoto

*Berlin*


----------



## Saxonia

Hanstein, Thuringia









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/32052675428/sizes/l


----------



## d.henney

castle Eisenhardt, Bad Belzig, Fläming
geo:52.13785,12.58415


Burg Eisenhardt - Nord-West-Rondell von ganz unten by Pascal Volk, auf Flickr


Bad Belzig Burg Eisenhart P1010589 by rover827, auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

FFM 1 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr



FFM 1 by Dr. Seltsam, auf Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Frankfurt am Main*


Rdct51--2 by Hans Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Regensburg, Bavaria*









https://photographers.ua/photo/regensburg-1237692/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Bacharach, Rhineland-Palatinate*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ralphcherubin/36441981744


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Gernsbach, Baden-Württemberg*









https://photographers.ua/RoorJuri/


----------



## Crow69

Art Nouveau City said:


> https://photographers.ua/RoorJuri/


where is?


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Rhine River*




















https://photographers.ua/VladOhotimskiy/album/69807/




Crow69 said:


> where is?


*?*



Art Nouveau City said:


> Gernsbach, Baden-Württemberg
> 
> https://i.photographers.ua/images/pictures/42240/_mg_0120.jpg
> https://photographers.ua/RoorJuri/


----------



## Nando_ros

*Duderstadt, Niedersachsen*


Duderstadt - Basilika St. Cyriakus by Jorbasa Fotografie, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Lübbenau, Brandenburg*


Lübbenau by Oliver Groß, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Tüchersfeld, Oberfranken*


Felsendorf Tüchersfeld by Flerschemer, en Flickr


----------



## Saxonia

Leuchtenburg near Kahla, Thuringia









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/40676052003/sizes/l


----------



## Nando_ros

*Nikolaiviertel, Berlin*


Along the Spree by Michael Abid, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Arolsen Castle, Bad Arolsen, Hessen*


Bad Arolsen by Rudi Kockelbergh, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Ellwangen (Jagst), Baden-Württemberg*


Zwischen Brunnen und goldenem Pferd by Helmut Reichelt, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Zittau, Sachsen*


Zittau Markt by Matthias Finkenwirth, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Lauenburg/Elbe, Schleswig-Holstein*


Lauenburg / Elbe by Hyloo, en Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*Hamburg*

WasserschlossHH02 by Doc Unity, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Salzwedel, Sachsen-Anhalt*


Salzwedel/Burgstrasse by Hans-Jürgen Schinzel, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Alzey, Rheinland-Pfalz*


Winter im Februar 2018 2 by Manfred Ihrig, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Fraueninsel, Chiemsee, Oberbayern*


Fraueninsel, Chiemsee. by Joseph Donnelly, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Nordkirchen Palace, Nordrhein-Westfalen*


Schloss Nordkirchen by achim-51, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Wismar, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*


Wismar - Nighttime At The Harbour by Dietmar Schwanitz, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Wadern, Saarland*


Wadern by Wolfgang Staudt, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Heppenheim, Hessen*


Marktplatz in Heppenheim by Mike Reichardt, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Westerhever Lighthouse, Schleswig-Holstein*


Westerhever Lighthouse by George Plakides, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Ummerstadt, Thüringen*


Ummerstadt by Petra Wruck, en Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins

Bamberg, Bavaria. Unesco world heritage site.


----------



## Nando_ros

*Minden, Nordrhein-Westfalen*


Minden by Andreas Osiptschuk, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Bad Lobenstein, Thüringen*


Bad Lobenstein - Marketplace by Stefanrieger, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*München*


München Innenstadt by Joerg Lutz, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Basedow Castle, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*


Schloß Basedow by Michael Hauschild, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Cathedral of Fulda, Hessen*


fuldaer dom | fulda, germany by KlepToGraphy, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Rinteln, Niedersachsen*


Mittelalterliches Flair by Selma Barbara, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Hafendorf Rheinsberg, Brandenburg*


" Hafendorf Rheinsberg " by Bruce Girault, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Altensteig, Baden-Württemberg*


Historische Altstadt by Bernd Machmueller, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Geising, Sachsen*


Herbst im Osterzgebirge by binax25, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Trifels Castle, Rheinland-Pfalz*


Feel_Rhein_Neckar_02_Trifels by Rhein Neckar, en Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli

*Pubus on the island of Rügen:*


Putbus, a small town on the island of Rügen by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Sieseby, Schleswig-Holstein*


Sieseby by Werraman, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Johannisburg Castle, Aschaffenburg, Unterfranken*


Schloss Johannisburg by Hugo von Schreck, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Osterwieck, Sachsen-Anhalt*


Osterwieck (Sachsen Anhalt), Stadtrundgang by bleibend, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Mettlach, Saarland*


Mettlach / Germany / Saarland / Villeroy & Boch by Saarblitz, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Altenberg Cathedral, Nordrhein-Westfalen*


Der Bergische Dom zu Altenberg by Josef Simons, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Senftenberg, Brandenburg*


Senftenberg Markt by Timmie10, en Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland

*Ditzum, Niedersachsen*









By me


----------



## Nando_ros

*Karlsruhe Palace, Baden-Württemberg*


Karlsruhe Palace (Karlsruher Schloss), Germany by natureloving, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Manebach, Thüringen*


Manebach in Thüringen by Robert Burisch, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Frankfurt am Main*


Frankfurt Skyline by gsphoto.ffm, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Husum, Schleswig-Holstein*


Nordfriesland Husum by Lightpainter Moselle, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Havelberg, Sachsen-Anhalt*


Havelberg by René, en Flickr


----------



## Jobove - Reus

*Hamburg Speicherstadt Alemanya*


----------



## Hart van Zeeland

*Critzum, Niedersachsen*









By me


----------



## Nando_ros

*Landshut, Niederbayern*


Decorative facades by Peter Kittsteiner, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Kuckuckstein Castle, Liebstadt, Sachsen*


Schloss Kuckuckstein by Wilfried Teichmann, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Trier, Rheinland-Pfalz*


Hauptmarkt in Trier an einem Sonntagmorgen, wenn noch alles schläft. by Ludwig Christ, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Brandenburg an der Havel, Brandenburg*


Brandenburg an der Havel by Benny S., en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Montfort Castle, Langenargen, Baden-Württemberg*


Sommersturm am Bodensee by Claudius Bernhard, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Dortmund, Nordrhein-Westfalen*


Dortmunder Weihnachtsmarkt 2019 by Frank Heldt, en Flickr


----------



## praveensoni

Nice.

Regards
EIndiaWholeSale
www.eindiawholesale.com


----------



## Nando_ros

*Berlin*


Spree river @ Twilight by Marcel Tuit, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Niederwürzbach, Saarland*


Niederwurzbach, Saarland, Germany by Alexandra VV, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Dömitz, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*


Dömitz, Stadtkirche by Mecklenburg-Foto, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Lorsch, Hessen*


Lorsch by Werner Funk, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Altenstein Castle, Bad Liebenstein, Thüringen*


Altenstein - Schloss & Park / Castle & Park by J.H.J.F.W. Br., en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Bad Salzdetfurth, Niedersachsen*


Bad Salzdetfurth by Rüdiger Wacknitz, en Flickr


----------



## richie_bodo

Frankfurt 2020


----------



## Hart van Zeeland

*Midlum, Niedersachsen*









By me


----------



## Nando_ros

*Grimma, Sachsen*


Marktplatz und Rathaus Grimma by Thomas Mähr, en Flickr


----------



## Marin

Fachwerkhaus, Ulm


Fachwerkhaus by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Eutin, Schleswig-Holstein*


Eutin by Klaus Hegmanns, en Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli

*Lindau:*

Lindau by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Oberammergau, Oberbayern*


Oberammergau by Tarcitaxx [DE] [FR] [EN] [ES], en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Sanssouci Palace, Potsdam, Brandenburg*


Park Sanssouci by Fotomanufaktur.lb, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Frankenberg (Eder), Hessen*


Frankenberg - Rathaus by Martin, en Flickr


----------



## tamcaoviet

Many beautiful pictures, I really like the photos of nature, it makes me feel relaxed every time I see these pictures


----------



## Marin

Youth Hostel Waldhäuser, Nationalpark Bayerischer Wald


Youth Hostel Waldhäuser by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Quedlinburg, Sachsen-Anhalt*


Abseits... by Rüdiger Wacknitz, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Altena Castle, Nordrhein-Westfalen*


Castle by camerue, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Greetsiel, Niedersachsen*


20190512-Canon EOS 6D Mark II-2579 by Bartek Rozanski, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Römhild, Thüringen*


Römhild by Petra Wruck, en Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins

Burg Pfalzgrafenstein in the middle of the Rhine river:


----------



## Nando_ros

*Siersburg, Saarland*


Siersburg by michael_jeddah, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Rostock, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*


Hansestadt Rostock, IMG_1253_b-1 by wolfro54, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Bräunlingen, Baden-Württemberg*


Winter #1 by Michael Herrmann, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Hartenfels Castle, Torgau, Sachsen*


Schloss Hartenfels in Torgau by farbengier . aber nicht nur bunt, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Severinstor, Köln*


Severinstor Chlodwigplatz Köln by RolfB60, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Kallmünz, Oberpfalz*


winter morning in kallmuenz by ronald ehrl, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Osnabrück, Niedersachsen*

Osnabrück by Jens Schmidt, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Schmalkalden, Thüringen*

Schmalkalden by Ulrich Schmidt, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Flensburg, Schleswig-Holstein*

Flensburg by Matthias Finkenwirth, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Beilstein, Rheinland-Pfalz*


Beilstein by Heinz Peierl, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Neuruppin, Brandenburg*


Neuruppin: Siechenstraße mit Klosterkirche St. Trinitatis, eine der wenigen vom Stadtbrand 1787 unberührten Ecken - Siechenstraße (Infirmary Street), at its end St. Trinity Monastery Church, this small quarter was not devoured by the flames in 1787 by riesebusch, en Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli

*Straubing in Bavaria:

Straubing: Ludwigsplaz by Graham Hart, on Flickr*


----------



## Nando_ros

*Laubach Castle, Hessen*


Schloss in Laubach/Hessen by Migathgi, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Bautzen, Sachsen*

Panorama Bautzen by Thomas Wuschick, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Soest, Nordrhein-Westfalen*

Fachwerk in der Altstadt by achim-51, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Gersheim, Saarland *


Fruehlingssonne in der Parr 12 by Wolfgang Staudt, en Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli

Koblenz: Schängel Fountain 1941 by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Zinnowitz, Usedom Island, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*


Zinnowitz, Usedom: Häuser an der Strandpromenade im Morgenlicht - Guest houses at the sea promenade in the morning sun by riesebusch, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Sommerach, Unterfranken*

Fachwerk in der Hauptstraße by Helmut Reichelt, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Dessau, Sachsen-Anhalt*

Dessau by Uwe Weigel, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Ahaus Castle, Nordrhein-Westfalen*

Colorful Castle by Fabian Fortmann, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Grunewaldturm, Berlin *


Berlin by Nico Trinkhaus, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Stuttgart*

Over the roofs of Stuttgart by Tarcitaxx [DE] [FR] [EN] [ES], en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Wildemann, Niedersachsen*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros

*Saalfeld, Thüringen*

Saalfeld by Birk Noack, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Lich, Hessen*

Lich Fachwerkhaus by Werner Funk, en Flickr


----------



## Laurence2011

Home of the excellent Licher Bier!


----------



## Nando_ros

*Waren (Müritz), Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

The Marketplace by Dietmar Schwanitz, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Parsberg Castle and St. Andreas Church, Parsberg, Oberpfalz*

Parsberg Castle / St. Andreas Church (Parsberg, Upper Palatinate, Bavaria, Germany) by DokuDoc, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Hamburg*


Hamburg by Heiko.J, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Neuhausen/Erzgebirge, Sachsen*

Neuhausen by Dietmar Schwanitz, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Münster, Nordrhein-Westfalen*

the city of Münster by rolf268, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Biberach an der Riß, Baden-Württemberg*


Biberach an der Riß - Marktplatz by hans_de_kn, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Steinhöfel Castle, Brandenburg*


Schloß Steinhöfel by Thomas, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Saarbrücken, Saarland*

St. Johanner Impressionen 1 von 9 by Älterer Herr, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Neuharlingersiel, Niedersachsen*

Neuharlingersiel by TheGuyCalledDennis, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Siegmundsburg, Thüringen*

Siegmundsburg by Anne Köhler, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Lahneck Castle, Lahnstein, Rheinland-Pfalz*

Burg Lahneck by Kurt Martin, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Gothmund, Schleswig-Holstein*

Idyll - Fishing village Gothmund by Ostseeleuchte, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Halle (Saale), Sachsen-Anhalt*

Göbel Fountain in the evening Hallmarkt Halle/Saale by MR-Fotografie, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Bad Tölz, Oberbayern*

idyllic Bavaria by Werner Boehm, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Bothmer Castle, Klütz, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*


Schloss Bothmer by Thommy274, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Rhens, Rheinland-Pfalz*

Rhens am Rhein, Rheintal Rhine Valley vallée du Rhin Deutschland Germany Allemagne by Pierre, en Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Bautzen:


ASP_0644_Bautzen by Andreas Springer, auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Moritzburg :

ASP_0269_Moritzburg by Andreas Springer, auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Albrechtsburg, Meissen :

ASP_0455_Albrechtsburg_Meissen by Andreas Springer, auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Dresden:

ASP_0002_Canaletto_Dresden by Andreas Springer, auf Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Schiltach, Baden-Württemberg*

Schiltach im Schwarzwald by Klaus, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Rendsburg, Schleswig-Holstein*

Rendsburg by Heinrich Pollmeier, en Flickr


----------



## Darryl

Wikiwand - List of flags with blue, red, and white stripes


Flags of white, red and blue stripes are closely associated with independence and the French Revolution. It can often signal the relationships of some nations with other nations . The Dutch tricolor, the first known example of the tricolor, stood for liberty and republicanism, and the...




www.wikiwand.com


----------



## Nando_ros

*Bernau bei Berlin, Brandenburg*

The stone gate in Bernau by Berlin. by ANBerlin [Ondré], en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Lorch am Rhein, Hessen*

 
Lorch am Rhein by Neue Eule, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Braunschweig, Niedersachsen*

Braunschweig by naturephotographer59, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Linderhof Palace, Ettal, Oberbayern*

Linderhof schloss by Andrea Stazi, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Gotha, Thüringen*

Gotha/Thür.IMG_2612 by Hans-Joachim Paape, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Schwalenberg, Nordrhein-Westfalen*

das historische Rathaus by Andreas Osiptschuk, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Blieskastel, Saarland*

Blieskastel by Jürgen Thome, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Querfurt Castle, Sachsen-Anhalt*

Burg Querfurt by Henry Schattat, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Deidesheim, Rheinland-Pfalz*

Downtown Deidesheim by Vicky W., en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Königsberg in Bayern, Unterfranken*

Königsberg in Bayern by DamiDamberger, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Gadebusch, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Gadebusch, Lübsche Straße by Mecklenburg-Foto, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Spandau, Berlin*

Altstadt Spandau - Carl-Schurz-Straße by Alan B, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Rothestein Castle, near Bad Sooden-Allendorf, Hessen*

Schloss Rothestein über dem Werratal by Frank Lieberknecht, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Düsseldorf*

Düsseldorf - Altstadt im Sonnenuntergang by And Hei, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Löbau, Sachsen*

Marktplatz zu Löbau by Christoph Bieberstein, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Oppenheim, Rheinland-Pfalz*

Oppenheim (2) by Teelicht, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Celle, Niedersachsen*

Mein Celle. by [email protected], en Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli

*Passau:

River Danube at Passau in Bavaria by Graham Hart, on Flickr*


----------



## gravesVpelli

*Regensburg:

Regensburg riverside by Graham Hart, on Flickr*


----------



## gravesVpelli

*Bremen:

Bremen&#x27;s elegant Schütting by Graham Hart, on Flickr*


----------



## Nando_ros

*Frankfurt (Oder), Brandenburg*

Brunnenplatz,Frankfurt(Oder) by Karsten Lützen, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Husum Castle, Husum, Schleswig-Holstein*

Schlosspark Husum by Lars Stender, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Arnstadt, Thüringen*

Papiermühle by sirona27, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Meersburg, Baden-Württemberg*

Meersburg - Marktplatz by Ștefan Jurcă, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Dyck* *Castle, Jüchen, Nordrhein-Westfalen*


Schloss Dyck Reflection by Werner Krause, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Leipzig*


Leipzig. by Rudy, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Rotenburg an der Fulda, Hessen*


Rotenburg an der Fulda by Dichtung & Wahrheit (Poetry and Truth), en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Oberau, Oberbayern*

Oberbayern, Bavaria by Camera Obscura Monaciensis, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Stralsund, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*


Stralsund 22 by Peter Fuchs, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Saareck Castle, Saarland*

Schloß Saareck by Karin, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Halberstadt, Sachsen-Anhalt*

Dom zu Halberstadt by Matthias Finkenwirth, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Pogum, Niedersachsen*

Pogum by WJ Postma, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Gernsbach, Baden-Württemberg*


Gernsbach by wistine, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Muskau Castle, Bad Muskau, Sachsen*

Fürst Pückler Schloss by Tino Titze, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Bonn*

BLUE HOUER BONN by Michael KENDZIORRA, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Glückstadt, Schleswig-Holstein*

glückstadt hafen by karin wobig, en Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli

*Meissen:

Meissen: Marktplatz by Graham Hart, on Flickr*


----------



## Elster

Photo Credit:
Bernhard Niedermeier

Ober valley in the Hintersteiner valley, Allgäu High Alps, Bad Hindelang, Bavaria
Green valley by Bernhard Niedermeier, on Flickr


----------



## panda80

Let's travel on the german national road B16, between the nice historical towns of Kaufbeuren and Mindelheim. We discover some nice and peaceful rural countryside in the historical province of Swabia. Photos from Kaufbeuren and Mindelheim are integrated in the video.


----------



## Nando_ros

*Lenzen, Brandenburg*

... lenzen by Manfred Hartmann, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Ottweiler, Saarland*

Ottweiler by Jürgen Thome, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Tönning, Schleswig-Holstein*


Tönning ist eine Stadt und Bade- und Luftkurort im Kreis Nordfriesland, Schleswig-Holstein by stadt + land, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Wernigerode Castle, Sachsen-Anhalt*

Wernigerode Castle by Sandro Selig, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Forbach, Baden-Württemberg*


Westweg Etappe 3 | Forbach 1 by Wolfgang Staudt, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Langenberg, Nordrhein-Westfalen*

die Zeit scheint hier stehen geblieben zu sein by Norbert Karow, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Meiningen, Thüringen*

Meiningen: Am Mittleren Rasen by Helgoland01, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Stade, Niedersachsen*

Stade 04 by Hans-Peter Hein, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Lieser Castle, Rheinland-Pfalz*

Schloss Lieser - Rheinland Pfalz by Jean Claude Castor, en Flickr


----------



## rob in cal




----------



## rob in cal

rob in cal said:


> View attachment 570881


Partenkirchen from our trip last year.


----------



## rob in cal

[B]G[QUOTE][/QUOTE][/B]









> More more Partenkirchen


----------



## rob in cal

> Eibsee


----------



## rob in cal

approaching the Eibsee, Zugspitz in the background I believe


----------



## rob in cal

> [/QUOT It was a beautiful day


----------



## Nando_ros

*Freiberg, Sachsen*


Freiberg Sa. by Frank Helmert, en Flickr


----------



## rob in cal

Time for some Munich photos


----------



## rob in cal




----------



## rob in cal




----------



## rob in cal




----------



## rob in cal




----------



## rob in cal




----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Lübeck:

Lübeck by screenpunk, auf Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Grabow, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*


Rathaus Grabow by Mecklenburg-Foto, en Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli

The Baroque palace of Würzburg&#x27;s Residenz by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Bad Wilsnack, Brandenburg*


Bad Wilsnack ist eine Kurstadt und ein historischer Wallfahrtsort im Landkreis Prignitz im Nordwesten Brandenburgs by stadt + land, en Flickr


----------



## panda80

Let's explore the beautiful historical german region of Swabia. We go through a green peaceful landscape, over hills and valleys and also through some small old towns with a special flair. The start of the drive is on B300 a few km north of Memmingen, and the end is in Thannhausen, a small town about 30km west of Augsburg. Photos from Memmingen, one of the nicest towns in South Germany, are also integrated in the video. Enjoy!


----------



## Nando_ros

*Neuhaus Castle, Paderborn, Nordrhein-Westfalen*

DSC4530 by ste.wi, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Schwarzenberg, Sachsen*


20190918-7281-Schwarzenberg by Rob Boon, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Bad Wildungen, Hessen*


Bad Wildungen by Matthias_Cologne, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Papenburg, Niedersachsen*

Landmarks of Papenburg, Germany by Frans Sellies, en Flickr


----------



## brch

*Bamberg

Bamberg. Scenic view of Old Town of Bamberg with bridges over the Regnitz river by brch1, on Flickr*


----------



## Nando_ros

*Wachsenburg Castle, Amt Wachsenburg, Thüringen*

Veste Wachsenburg by sirona27, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Breisach am Rhein, Baden-Württemberg*

Breisach am Rhein by Serkan Alay, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Meisenheim, Rheinland-Pfalz*


Meisenheim, Altstadt by thunderbird-72, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Magdeburg, Sachsen-Anhalt*

Magdeburger Rathaus by Voba Photography, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Saarbrücken, Saarland*

Ludwigskiche Saarbrücken by Peter Wagner, en Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli

*Rothenburg-ob-der-Tauber:

Rothenburg: Markusturm by Graham Hart, on Flickr*


----------



## Nando_ros

*Blankenburg (Harz), Sachsen-Anhalt*


Blankenburg (Harz): Bäuersche Straße, ganz hinten die beiden ältesten Häuser der Stadt - Bäuersche Straße with the two oldest houses of the town at the far end by riesebusch, en Flickr


----------



## panda80

After a few countryside drives, we returned to a city, namely to Augsburg, the 3rd largest inhabited place in Bavaria with a very nice historical city centre and a lot of things to see and do. Photos from Augsburg are integrated in the video. Enjoy!


----------



## Nando_ros

*Nieblum, Island of Föhr, Schleswig-Holstein*

Föhr by Rainer Nicolai, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Kriebstein Castle, Sachsen*


Burg Kriebstein by david_drei, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Wetzlar, Hessen*

Wetzlar Hofstatt by Holgi_BS_63, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Cottbus, Brandenburg*

Uferstraße - I by Theunis Viljoen LRPS, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Stadt Zons, Nordrhein-Westfalen*

Stadt Zons by Landleven (Irma Lit), en Flickr


----------



## Europeu

Rothenburg ob der Tauber


----------



## Europeu

Rothenburg ob der Tauber


----------



## VITORIA MAN

SCHWÄBISCH HALL by DORIS META F, en Flickr
SCHWÄBISCH HALL by DORIS META F, en Flickr
Schwäbisch Haller Rathaus by Moni Strawcorner, en Flickr
Schwabisch Hall by Rex Harris, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Hämelschenburg Castle, Emmerthal, Niedersachsen*

Hämelschen Burg by Heinz Björn Bekemeier, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Weimar, Thüringen*


Weimar, Germany by Yi Tsen Liao, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Boppard, Rheinland-Pfalz*

Boppard, Germany by Francisco Montes, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Rabenstein Castle, Ahorntal, Oberfranken*

Burg Rabenstein in der Fränkischen Schweiz by Bernd Lippert, en Flickr


----------



## panda80

I explored in summer the area between Augsburg and Munich, visiting the nice city of Augsburg and The Fürstenfeld Abbey. The 4K road tourism video features a drive on B2 between these 2 places, with photos from both locations. Enjoy!


----------



## Nando_ros

*Demmin, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Demmin - Kirche St. Bartholomaei by Sascha Schröder, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Rathen, Sachsen*

Kurort Rathen by Dietmar Schwanitz, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Katzenstein Castle, Dischingen, Baden-Württemberg*


Entlang der Straße der Staufer - Burg Katzenstein by El2deepblue*, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Billerbeck, Nordrhein-Westfalen*

Billerbeck - St. Ludgerus by Heinrich Pollmeier, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Berlin*


Berlin. by Rudy, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Dudweiler, Saarland*

Dudweiler by Jürgen Thome, en Flickr


----------



## panda80

I drove in october through the nice south bavarian Pfaffenwinkel region, on a wonderful road, B472, between Schongau and the A95 motorway at Sindelsdorf. The mountains are to be seen from many places on this road, as we are driving through a hilly area with altitudes between 550-800 m asl. . I also integrated photos from the beautiful town of Schongau inside the video. Enjoy!


----------



## KubicaMaster

Lübeck, Schleswig-Holstein









Quelle: Östliche Altstadt von Lübeck, Nürnberg Luftbild


----------



## Nando_ros

*Salzwedel, Sachsen-Anhalt*

Salzwedel in der Altmark by Michael Pabst, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Hohenzollern Castle, Bisingen, Baden-Württemberg*

Burg Hohenzollern by Florian, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Hildburghausen, Thüringen*


Hildburghausen, Marktplatz by palladio1580, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Hattingen, Nordrhein-Westfalen*

Hattingen by Ralle Rabel, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Bad Belzig, Brandenburg*

DSC02195 by Photodendron, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Büdingen, Hessen*

City Walls in Büdingen by Sharon Corbet, en Flickr


----------



## mariah1902

hmueller said:


> Hi Guys,
> I go on with another nice place.
> The "Hintersee" is Lake in the south east of Bavaria:


This photo is so clear that it even showing the ripples of the water perfectly. The photo seems really live and amazing.


----------



## Kampflamm

Bonn:


Christmas in Bonn


----------



## Kampflamm

Cologne Football Stadium (on the left):

Rheinenergiestadion Köln / Abelbauten


----------



## Kampflamm

Münster (Prinzipalmarkt):

Münster / Prinzipalmarkt / St. Lamberti


----------



## Kampflamm

Some more Covid-Christmas cheer from Bonn:

Christmas in Bonn


----------



## Nando_ros

*Seiffen, Sachsen*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros

*Ludwigslust Palace, Ludwigslust, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*


Schloß Ludwigslust by *Agnes, en Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli

*Nuremberg:

Nuremberg: Spires of St Sebaldus and St Lorenz seen from the Kaiserburg by Graham Hart, on Flickr*


----------



## Nando_ros

*Jork, Niedersachsen*









Jork by Flo 365, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Alken, Rheinland-Pfalz*


Alken/Mosel @ Blaue Stunde by Albert Wirtz, en Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

Düsseldorf


----------



## BGpioneer222

Düsseldorf


----------



## [email protected]

Hohenzollernschloss Sigmaringen reflection, Sigmaringen, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli

Miltenberg in Lower Bavaria by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## panda80

We discover the scenic hilly area north of Moselle Valley during the trip from Trier to Bitburg. Trier is one of the oldest city in Germany, with many remnants from the roman times, and Bitburg is very famous for its pils beer. Photos from Trier are also included in the video. Enjoy!


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Kaiserswerth*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Kaiserswerth*


----------



## BGpioneer222

Köln, Botanical Garden


----------



## BGpioneer222

Shadow str. DÜSSELDORF


----------



## panda80

Explored a little bit the South Eifel region at the begining of april. The video shows a scenic drive through it, from Bitburg to Stadtkyll. We start on the motorway A60, that we will drive until Prüm, where we will leave it to drive further on the B51. The road offers great views to the surrounding areas, as it is mostly built quite high on the hills. Enjoy!


----------



## Eric Offereins

Vaalserquartier (left) and Aachen (right) seen from the Dutch border:


----------



## BGpioneer222

Düsseldorf, Germany


----------



## BGpioneer222

Düsseldorf, Germany


----------



## BGpioneer222

*cirque du Soleil.....in der alten Glasfabrik, Düsseldorf*


----------



## Europeu

Cochem


----------



## panda80

The following video shows a scenic drive through the central part of The Eifel mountains, from Stadtkyll to Schleiden. We are crossing a nice hilly landscape, a beautiful mix of forests and wide-open areas. The road follows on a long section the german-belgian border and offers great views to the surrounding areas, as it is mostly build quite high on the hills. Enjoy!


----------



## BGpioneer222

MedienHafen , Düsseldorf


----------



## [email protected]

Todtnauer Wasserfälle, Black Forest, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Köln*


----------



## [email protected]

Externsteine, Teutoburg Forest, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

Rising out of the Mist, Schloss Neuschwanstein, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## Europeu

Speyer


----------



## [email protected]

König-Adolf-Platz, Idstein, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## Europeu

Esslingen - Baden Württemberg


----------



## [email protected]

Burgplatz, Burg Dankwarderode, Dom St. Blasii &amp; Rathausturm, Braunschweig, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

* Düsseldorf*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Düsseldorf*


----------



## Nando_ros

*Fürstlich Drehna Castle, Brandenburg*

Schloss Fürstlich Drehna by Matthias Hertwig, en Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

Niederwalddenkmal, Rüdesheim am Rhein, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Kamenz, Sachsen*

Kamenz by Gunnar Eiríkur Hauksson, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Remplin, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*


Remplin, Torturm by Mecklenburg-Foto, en Flickr


----------



## goschio

Countryside near Tönning
628 532 bei Tönning by marcwichels, on Flickr


----------



## panda80

Sylt island is one of the most important touristic destinations in the north of Germany. It is the 4th biggest german island and offers a lot of touristic atractions. The landscape is very spectacular, with high sand dunes and big sandy beaches on the west part. To the east there is the Wadden Sea, a national park, a very shallow sea, that gets dry at low tide for many kilometers. 
During this spectacular drive, we explore the whole west coast of the island, driving from north to south, from Ellenbogen peninsula to Hörnum. We go through some of the most known places on the island, like Kampen, Wenningstedt, Westerland, Rantum or Hörnum. I integrated in the videos also some clips from my walks around Kampen and Wenningstedt, including the views from the highest point on the island, the Uwe Sanddune. Enjoy!


----------



## Nando_ros

*Pinningen im Bliesgau, Saarland*


Pinningen im Bliesgau by Michal Jeska, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Veltheimsburg Castle, Bebertal, Sachsen-Anhalt*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros

*Prichsenstadt, Unterfranken*

Vor dem Stadtturm by Helmut Reichelt, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Eisenach, Thüringen*

Eisenach, Türingen by Michael Pabst, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Mölln, Schleswig-Holstein*


Mölln... by Astrid Mensen, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Breuberg Castle, Odenwald, Hessen*

Burg Breuberg / Breuberg Castle by bin.angeknipst, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Leipzig*


Leipzig. by Rudy, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Gransee, Brandenburg*









Source


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Centro, Oberhausen*


----------



## Nando_ros

*Moated Castle Glatt, Sulz am Neckar, Baden-Württemberg*

Wasserschloss Glatt by TM Kanaris, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Osterwieck, Sachsen-Anhalt*

Harz - Osterwieck, Germany by Peter Karoblis, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*München*


Munich. by Rudy, en Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland

*Anholt, Nordrhein-Westfalen*
















By me


----------



## Eric Offereins

Kyllburg, Eifel:


----------



## Nando_ros

*Parchim, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*


Das "Giebelhaus" in Parchim by Mecklenburg-Foto, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Hirschhorn (Neckar), Hessen*

Hirschhorn in July 2021 VI by Sascha Böttcher, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Leer, Niedersachsen*

200111_Niedersachsen-Nord(111) - Rathaus und "Alte Waage" in Leer / Town hall and "Alte Waage" in Leer by MaCo - activetours, en Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Kronberg (Taunus):

Burg Kronberg im Abendlicht by Hermann Maurer, auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Schloss Reichenberg and Reichelsheim (Odenwald):

Reichelsheim im Odenwald by Hermann Maurer, auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Erbach (Odenwald):

Erbach by Werner Funk, auf Flickr



Erbach Fachwerkhaus by Werner Funk, auf Flickr



Erbach Schloss by Werner Funk, auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Wasserschloss Neuenstein:

Wasserschloss Neuenstein by Michael Frank, auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Bad Wimpfen:

Bad Wimpfen by Sebastian Erlewein, auf Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

Krämerbrücke, Erfurt, Thuringia


Krämerbrücke, Erfurt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Kaiserstuhl:

Shadow and light in the valley... by der LichtKlicker, auf Flickr



Terrasses in the sun... by der LichtKlicker, auf Flickr



Last blasting light sunset... by der LichtKlicker, auf Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

Tüchersfeld, Bavaria


Tüchersfeld, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

St. Goarshausen, Rhineland-Palatinate


St. Goarshausen &amp; Burg Katz, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli

*Berlin:

Berlin: Deutscher Dom on Gendarmenmarkt by Graham Hart, on Flickr*


----------



## Nando_ros

*Einbeck, Niedersachsen*


Marktplatz...(on explore 20/08/21) by Rüdiger Wacknitz, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Templin, Brandenburg*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros

*Harburg Castle, Schwaben*

Harburg Castle by Chuck Hood, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Dresden*

Selig sind, die Frieden stiften - Blessed are the peacemakers | IMGP7605 by Horst, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Bad Camberg, Hessen*

Blue hour at the central marketplace in Bad Camberg, Hessen by Frank Lammel, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Geesthacht, Schleswig-Holstein*

Geesthacht St Salvatoris 1685 by Peter-Michael von der Goltz, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Märkisches Ufer, Berlin*

Back to the roots by Sebastian Schmidt, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Hambach Castle, Neustadt an der Weinstraße, Rheinland-Pfalz*

ʜᴀᴍʙᴀᴄʜ ᴄᴀsᴛʟᴇ, ɢᴇʀᴍᴀɴʏ by mike | MKvip.photo, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Tangermünde, Sachsen-Anhalt*

Tangermünde 200821 487.jpg by Jürgen Mangelsdorf, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Wasserburg am Inn, Oberbayern*

Wasserburg am Inn by Martin Fischhaber, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Kempen, Nordrhein-Westfalen*

kuhtor_kempen by Peter Fabry, en Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Düsseldorf*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Düsseldorf*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Düsseldorf*


----------



## Nando_ros

*Arnstadt, Thüringen*

Arnstädter Ansichten. Älteste urkundlich erwähnte Stadt Thüringens. by Petra Wruck, en Flickr


----------



## panda80

Let's continue our drive on the beautiful german A9 motorway, starting from the main town of Ingolstadt, with many interesting tourist attractions, ranging from old buildings and fortresses to the modern Audi museum. We drive north, to Nuremberg, one of the most visited german cities, famous for its beautiful historical core, great gastronomy (gingerbread, sausages and beer, to name just 3 of the most known delicacies from here) and for being being the place where Nazi leaders were put in front of a tribunal for war crimes during the WWII. The landscape on the way is nice, as we cross a hilly area and go over the famous Altmühltal valley. Photos from Ingolstadt and Nuremberg are also integrated in the video. Enjoy!


----------



## nicolebotello

The cities of Berlin and Munich are most photographed in Germany.


----------



## Nando_ros

*Tauberbischofsheim, Baden-Württemberg*


Tauberbischofsheim, Market Square with St. Lioba church by Gunter Hartnagel, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Lützow Castle, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*


Schloss Lützow by Andrea Ertl, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Homburg, Saarland*









Source


----------



## Space Lover

*Koblenz, Rhineland-Palatinate*
















Wlad Ochotimski - Фотограф Франкфурт-на-Майні


Фотограф Wlad Ochotimski Франкфурт-на-Майні. Працює у жанрах: Тварини/Жива Природа Архітектура Документальна фотографія Зупинений рух Панорама Макро Спорт Туризм Подорожі/Ландшафти Пейзаж. Телефон:




photographers.ua


----------



## Nando_ros

*Wittenberg, Sachsen-Anhalt*


Wittenberg GER by Rüdiger Wacknitz, en Flickr


----------



## Space Lover

*Burghausen, Bavaria*

Burghausen by Roland Wich, on Flickr


----------



## Torontonia

*Monschau, North Rhine-Westphalia*









Follow me on Instagram for more travel pictures: @mikeyboy_travels


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Benrather Schlosspark, Düsseldorf*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Benrather Schlosspark, Düsseldorf*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Benrather Schlosspark, Düsseldorf*


----------



## Nando_ros

*Jüterbog, Brandenburg*

Jüterbog_080_Q by sigkan, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Weinheim, Baden-Württemberg*

Weinheim by henrys54, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Wismar, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

St. Nikolai zu Wismar by Lutz Aehlig, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Liebenburg (Namborn), Saarland*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros

*Wolfenbüttel, Niedersachsen*


Oldtown... by Rüdiger Wacknitz, en Flickr


----------



## MrBensusan

_Wernigerode, _ Harz, Saxony-Anhalt, Germany


----------



## MrBensusan

Dresden, Saxony, Germany


----------



## MrBensusan

Miltenberg, Bavaria, Germany.


----------



## MrBensusan

Michelstadt, Hesse, Germany


----------



## MrBensusan

Limburg an der Lahn, Hesse, Germany.


----------



## MrBensusan

Rothenburg Ob Der Tauber, Bavaria, Germany


----------



## MrBensusan

Quedlinburg, Saxony-Anhalt, Germany


----------



## MrBensusan

Coburg, Bavaria, Germany


----------



## [email protected]

*Frankfurt*


Sunset, Frankfurt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Alfeld, Niedersachsen*


Alte Lateinschule... by Rüdiger Wacknitz, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Weißenburg in Bayern, Mittelfranken*

Auf dem Weg zum Rathaus by Helmut Reichelt, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Dresden*

evening at the river by funtor, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Kaarz Castle, Weitendorf, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Schloss Kaarz / Mecklenburg-Vorpommern by Bernd Käding, en Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

*Lübecker Rathaus, Lübeck*


Lübecker Rathaus, Lübeck, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Wuppertal, NRW*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Wuppertal, NRW*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Wuppertal, NRW*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Wuppertal, NRW*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Wuppertal, NRW*


----------



## Nando_ros

*Völklingen, Saarland*








Source


----------



## [email protected]

*Dahn, Rhineland-Palatinate*


Schillerfelsen, Dahner Felsenland, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Berlin*

Berlin - Skyline Blue Hour by Jean Claude Castor, en Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Köln*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Köln*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Köln*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Köln*


----------



## Nando_ros

*Halle (Saale), Sachsen-Anhalt*

night shift by x1klima, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Braunfels Castle, Hessen*


Braunfels by anubishubi, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Potsdam, Brandenburg*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros

*Lichtenstein Castle, Honau (Lichtenstein), Baden-Württemberg*

Lichtenstein_1019 by frank schweizer, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Bremen*

Zu Gast bei den Bremer Stadtmusikanten by Sebastian Schmidt, en Flickr


----------



## Europeu

Dresden - Sachsen


----------



## Europeu

Moritzburg - Sachsen


----------



## Europeu

Esslingen - Baden Württemberg


----------



## Nando_ros

*Berlin*









Source


----------



## Europeu

Heidelberg- Baden Württemberg


----------



## Europeu

Frankfurt


----------



## Europeu

Berlin


----------



## Nando_ros

*München*

Siegestor Munich. by Rudy Balasko, en Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

*Würzburger Residenz, Würzburg*


Würzburger Residenz, Würzburg, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

*View from Hardenburg, Bad Dürkheim*


View from Hardenburg, Bad Dürkheim, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Bansin, Usedom Island, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Usedom Strand by Manfred Kramber, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Sankt Wendel, Saarland*








Source


----------



## Nando_ros

*Glückstadt, Schleswig-Holstein*








Source


----------



## Nando_ros

*Ranis Castle, Ranis, Thüringen*








Source


----------



## [email protected]

Hessisches Landesmuseum, Darmstadt


Hessisches Landesmuseum, Darmstadt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Naumburg (Saale), Sachsen-Anhalt*

Naumburg bei Nacht by Umo Naumburg, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Bad Münstereifel, Nordrhein-Westfalen*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros

*Jena, Thüringen*

Jena cityscape by Steffen Walther, en Flickr

Winter streets by Steffen Walther, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Siegen, Nordrhein-Westfalen*








Source


----------



## Nando_ros

*Kirkel, Saarland*








Source


----------

